# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Onnibus - Uusi pikavuoroyritys

## Rasbelin

Onnibus Oy (www.onnibus.fi) aloittaa 1.1.2012 uuden pikavuorokonseptin Tampereen ja Porin välisellä reitillä. Asiasta uutisoivat tänään mm. Aamulehti, Satakunnan Kansa ja YLE. 

Halpoihin hintoihin perustuva joustohinnoittelu on uutta Suomessa, vaikkakin se on arkipäivää markkinaehtoisessa pikavuoroliikenteessä mm. Ruotsissa ja Iso-Britanniassa. Uuden reitin ensimmäisenä liikennöitsijänä tulee toimimaan Lauri Möttö Ky. Onnibus vastaa verkoston kehittämisestä, markkinoinnista, myynnistä jne.

Mielenkiinnolla odottaen miten suurta kysyntä tulee olemaan.  :Smile:

----------


## JT

> Mielenkiinnolla odottaen miten suurta kysyntä tulee olemaan.


Mielenkiinnolla odottaen, kuinka hyvin aikataulut tulevat pitämään talviolosuhteissa paikkansa. Tampere - Pori -sivusta kun pitäisi 70 km/h keskinopeudella suoriutua ja Valtatie 11:llä kaiketi 80:n talvinopeusrajoitus. Porissa näyttää olevan vähimmillään 5 min "kääntö" paluusivulle, joten kovin paljon ylimääräistä häiriötä ei matkan varrella saisi tulla vastaan mikäli aikatauluista todella halutaan pitää kiinni.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Compact

Lauri Möttö Ky:n linja-autoyhtiö vahvistettuna VR:n ex-päälliköllä Lauri Helke...

----------


## ultrix

> Lauri Möttö Ky:n linja-autoyhtiö vahvistettuna VR:n ex-päälliköllä Lauri Helke...


Sellainen yhtälö, josta ei voi tulla kuin menestystarina. Uskon vahvasti tähän konseptiin.

----------


## hmikko

Tässä olis suorempi vertailukohta VR:n 'uudelle' hinnoittelulle kuin lentoyhtiöt. Toivottavasti Onnibus ei kaadu liian kireään aikatauluun tms. kämmiin. Enpä silti taida pidätellä hengitystäni sitä odotellessa, että VR oikeasti ryhtyisi täyttämään hiljaisia junavuoroja hinnoittelun avulla.

----------


## rane

Tuossa taitaapi käydä niin, että pystyäkseen vastaamaan kysyntään, uuden yhtiön on otettava käyttöön toinenkin bussi.
Sitten ollaankin tilanteessa, että kustannukset alkavat olla tasoissa nyt lopettavan Satakunnan Liikenteen kanssa.
Matkustajien määrä ei paljon lisääntyne.

----------


## 339-DF

> Matkustajien määrä ei paljon lisääntyne.


Mä taas luulen, että Onnibus nimenomaan lisää kysyntää. Syntyy kokonaan uusia matkoja: käydäänpäs moikkaamassa mummoa kun lippu maksaa eestaas vain 6 euroa! Tai opiskelija, joka aiemmin on käynyt kotona joka toinen viikonloppu, käykin nyt joka viikonloppu.

Sen sijaan sellaiselle, joka  joka tapauksessa tekee silloin tällöin satunnaisen matkan, ei lie niin väliä sillä, maksaako lippu 19 euroa vai 11 euroa. Vaikka prosentuaalinen ero on suuri, euroissa se on pieni ja aikataulu ohjannee hintaa voimakkaammin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Mä taas luulen, että Onnibus nimenomaan lisää kysyntää. Syntyy kokonaan uusia matkoja: käydäänpäs moikkaamassa mummoa kun lippu maksaa eestaas vain 6 euroa! Tai opiskelija, joka aiemmin on käynyt kotona joka toinen viikonloppu, käykin nyt joka viikonloppu.


Opiskelijoille tuskin suurta merkitystä muuta kuin se että halpojen vuorojen määrä lisääntyy. Taajamajuna nykyisin aina 8,63 euroa, joten voi olla hankalampaa saada Mötön vuoroista edullisempaa pakettia. Eli säästöä vain toiseen suuntaan ja silloinkin ehkä muutama euro. Ja toisaalta oletan 3 euron hinnoittelun olevan vain markkinoille tuloa varten ja muuttuvat hieman korkeammaksi toiminnan vakiinnuttua.

Ja mitä jos tapahtuu matkustajasiirtymää junista linja-autoon? Varsin mahdollista koska matka-aikaero bussin ja junan välillä ei ole mitenkään suuri. VR tietenkin pyytää lisää tukea ja/tai lakkauttaa vuoroja. Onhan sitä junaliikennettä ennenkin korvattu linja-autoilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja toisaalta oletan 3 euron hinnoittelun olevan vain markkinoille tuloa varten ja muuttuvat hieman korkeammaksi toiminnan vakiinnuttua.


Enpä usko: tuo kolmen euron hinta pyydetään ensimmäisestä varhaisvuorosta Poriin ja vastaavasti illan myöhäisimmästä takaisin. Eli kyse on oikeastaan siirtoajosta, jonka kyytiin pääsee puoli-ilmaiseksi. Kun vielä otetaan lukuun, millainen markkinointivaltti tuo jopa kolme euroa on, niin oletan tuon jäävän pysyväksi. Suurimmalta osin tuohon hintaanhan ei pääse kulkemaan.

----------


## antti

Täytyy sanoa, että rohkeaa toimintaa tämä Onnibus-konsepti. Tuottovaatimus joka ainoalta vuorolta on varmasti sadan euron pinnassa keskimäärin, että kulut peittyy. On siinä näillä taksoilla tekemistä. Samanlainen liikeidea halpalentoyhtiöiden tyyliin on Stagecoachin omistama puolalaisyritys, jonka halvimmat liput ovat yksi zloty ( alle 30 centtiä ).   http://www.polskibus.com/en   Toivon Onnibussille menestystä.

----------


## rane

Tällaista yle:llä:
Onnibus Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Pekka Möttö. 

Mötön mukaan halvemmat tariffit perustuvat autojen täyttöasteeseen. Liiketoiminnan on kuitenkin oltava kannattavaa.

- Hinnoittelu tapahtuu kysyntäperusteisesti. Jokaisella vuorolla on ainakin yksi kolmen euron paikka ja hiljaisilla vuoroilla enemmän. Näin on kaikilla reiteillä, toteaa Möttö.

Siis ainakin yksi kolmen euron paikka.

----------


## Rasbelin

Siteeraten Onnibusin nettisivuja:




> Onnibus lanseeraa Puskarahdin
> 
> Onnibus ei pääse Matkahuollon aikataulu- ja pakettipalveluihin: Onnibus aloittaa puskarahdin kuljettamisen


http://www.onnibus.fi/lehdistotiedote-28-12-2011/

En yllättyisi jos ihmiset pitävät liian hankalana sitä, että rahtia on pakko olla vastassa. Tosin edullinen hinta voi houkutella? Mutta voisin olettaa, että palvelua tullaan vielä kehittämään.

----------


## Kani

Pysähtyneisyys on turvallista. Noin puolet tämänkin viestiketjun kommenteista keksii syitä, miksei tämä uusi liikeidea toimi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En yllättyisi jos ihmiset pitävät liian hankalana sitä, että rahtia on pakko olla vastassa. Tosin edullinen hinta voi houkutella? Mutta voisin olettaa, että palvelua tullaan vielä kehittämään.


Minusta tämä nimenomaan on kehitystä. Linja-autorahtihan on syntynyt siitä, että joku oivalsi, että kun vie paketin lähdössä olevalle bussikuskille, tietää varmasti, milloin se on perillä. Eli se on käytännössä nopein tapa saada tavara toiseen paikkaan viemättä itse. Miksi siis mennä itse bussin mukaan, kun pelkkä paketti riittää.

Tuon alkuperäisen bussipaketin ominaisuus vain on sellainen, että tuo hyvä palvelu voi olla olemassa ainoastaan, kun paketteja on kyllin vähän. Nykyään paketteja on liikaa, eikä niitä viedäkään enään suoraan bussiin, vaan bussiasemalle. Mikä tarkoittaa, että välissä pitää olla aikaa lajitteluun ja lajitteluvirheisiin. Eikä lähettäjä voi olla varma, millä vuorollä paketti menee jne.

Tietysti paketilla pitää olla noutaja. Jos noutajalla ei ole aikaa tulla noutamaan pakettia kun Onnibussi tulee, silloin sillä paketilla ei ollut oikeasti kiire, ja oli väärä ajatus panna se linja-autoon. Ei ole Onnibussin vika, jos asiakas ostaa väärän tuotteen.

Antero

----------


## 034

Onko kukaan tietoinen sitä että millaisella autolla tätä väliä aletaan liikennöimään? Kenties Eagle vai Starilla? Bussidatassa ei ole vielä kyseistä firmaa listattu vaikka se löytyy yrityshakupalveluista.

----------


## deepthroat

> Onko kukaan tietoinen sitä että millaisella autolla tätä väliä aletaan liikennöimään? Kenties Eagle vai Starilla? Bussidatassa ei ole vielä kyseistä firmaa listattu vaikka se löytyy yrityshakupalveluista.


Linjan liikennöitsijähän tulee olemaan Lauri Möttö ja ainakin lehdissä on näkynyt  Mötön Bova, jonka mainittiin olevan menossa teipattavaksi Onnibussin väreihin.

----------


## moxu

Ja eihän tätä uutista millään muulla biisillä voi kommentoida, kuin...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1Gas29OGBA

...eikä äijä mennyt Poriin linja-autolla. Vaan ehkäpä tällä voi mennäkin..!

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

KA-Imperiumin vastaisku, eli alan suurimman yhtymän konsernijohtajan aikalailla tyrmäävä ennuste uuden Onnibussi-kilpailijan halpabussien menestysmahdollisuuksiin:
http://yle.fi/alueet/lahti/2012/01/k...t_3143909.html

----------


## janihyvarinen

> KA-Imperiumin vastaisku, eli alan suurimman yhtymän konsernijohtajan aikalailla tyrmäävä ennuste uuden Onnibussi-kilpailijan halpabussien menestysmahdollisuuksiin:
> http://yle.fi/alueet/lahti/2012/01/k...t_3143909.html


Ei suuri yllätys. Olisin ollut yllättyneempi, jos vanhan mallin haastava kilpailija olisi toivotettu sydämellisesti tervetulleeksi. Yritykset aina silloin tällöin saattavat toistella mantraa siitä kuinka hyvä asia kilpailu on. Ja onhan se, asiakkaalle. Alalla toimivalle yritykselle (lisä)kilpailu sen sijaan on yhtä tervetullutta kuin jännetuppitulehdus urheilijalle. Kaikki yritykset salaa haluaisivat monopolin, ja ne joilla se on, haluavat pitää siitä kynsin hampain kiinni.

Mutta rehellisesti: jos kaupungissa on McDonalds ja Hese aikoo tulla sinne, niin menisitkö kysymään Mäkkärin toimitusjohtajalta millaiset mahdollisuudet Hesellä on menestyä? Ja uskoisitko vastaukseen?  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Ei suuri yllätys. Olisin ollut yllättyneempi, jos vanhan mallin haastava kilpailija olisi toivotettu sydämellisesti tervetulleeksi. Yritykset aina silloin tällöin saattavat toistella mantraa siitä kuinka hyvä asia kilpailu on. Ja onhan se, asiakkaalle. Alalla toimivalle yritykselle (lisä)kilpailu sen sijaan on yhtä tervetullutta kuin jännetuppitulehdus urheilijalle. Kaikki yritykset salaa haluaisivat monopolin, ja ne joilla se on, haluavat pitää siitä kynsin hampain kiinni.


Nyt vaan pitäisi saada kilpailu myös raiteille Helsinki - Tampere välille. VR nykyään kynii matkustajia 31- 36 euron lipunhinnoilla. Kilpailu voisi tiputtaa hinnat melkein puoleen.

----------


## Rester

> Linjan liikennöitsijähän tulee olemaan Lauri Möttö ja ainakin lehdissä on näkynyt  Mötön Bova, jonka mainittiin olevan menossa teipattavaksi Onnibussin väreihin.


Eilen tuli nähtyä ko. Bova Onnibus-väreihin ja Helsinki-Pori -mainosteipein varustettuna Hatanpään vt:llä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt vaan pitäisi saada kilpailu myös raiteille Helsinki - Tampere välille. VR nykyään kynii matkustajia 31- 36 euron lipunhinnoilla. Kilpailu voisi tiputtaa hinnat melkein puoleen.


Kyllä, juurikin mitä olen itse miettinyt. Ja sitten kun kehärata on valmis niin Treelta suoraan Vantaan lentoasemalle junalla Tikkurilassa suuntaa vaihtaen. Lentorata olisi parempi mutta sen puuttuessa tällainen "köyhän miehen lentojuna" olisi parempi kuin ei mitään. Ja kun VR:n ei voi otaksua olevan kiinnostunut niin ehkä yksityinen junafirma olisi. Samoin suoran Tre-Riihimäki-Lahti-Kouvola-Imatra -yhteyden kanssa.

Tätä odottaessa halpabussi Tre-Helsinki -välillä ja lentoasemalle toisi kyllä säpinää markkinoille ja houkuttaisi matkustajia bussiin jopa junista ja henkilöautoista.

----------


## hmikko

> Nyt vaan pitäisi saada kilpailu myös raiteille Helsinki - Tampere välille. VR nykyään kynii matkustajia 31- 36 euron lipunhinnoilla. Kilpailu voisi tiputtaa hinnat melkein puoleen.


Pitäisi joka muullekin välille. Helsinki - Tampere on ainoa kiinnostavan näköinen juurikin VR:n toiminnasta johtuen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Minä olen kyllä nyt kerrankin Koiviston Auton johtajan kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Minusta matkan hinta pitää olla kaikille maksaville sama, vaikka sitten hiljaisena aikana matka olisikin halvempi. Jokin selvä ja yksinkertainen logiikka pitää olla. Kaluston osalta tässä lähdetään valmiiksi rippikoulu ikäisellä autolla liikkeelle, ja laajemmassa mittakaavassa tulee varmasti vaikeuksia saada kulut peittoon - eriasia tietysti on, jos yhtä autoa ajetaan yhdellä linjalla pitkälti isännän voimin. Anteeksi nyt vaan, jos olen ilonpilaaja.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Enpä usko: tuo kolmen euron hinta pyydetään ensimmäisestä varhaisvuorosta Poriin ja vastaavasti illan myöhäisimmästä takaisin. Eli kyse on oikeastaan siirtoajosta, jonka kyytiin pääsee puoli-ilmaiseksi. Kun vielä otetaan lukuun, millainen markkinointivaltti tuo jopa kolme euroa on, niin oletan tuon jäävän pysyväksi. Suurimmalta osin tuohon hintaanhan ei pääse kulkemaan.


Myönnän olettaneeni väärin, varsinkin kun on käynyt ilmi että tuo 3 euroa tarkoittaa pienimmillään vain yhtä paikkaa per/suunta ja muiden paikkojen hinta on kaiketi jotain väliltä 3-15 euroa. Todellinen hintatasoa käy sitten ilmi vasta verkkokaupan avauduttua. Toivottavasti silloin liikennöitsijä muuttaa myös aikataulukohdan muotoon esim. hinnat alkaen 3e/6e/9e/11e.

----------


## Mikle

Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten toiminta käynnistyy. Alalla uudenlainen ideointi markkinoinnillisesti tuonee asiakkaita ainakin alussa. Ja asiakkaathan "äänestävät jaloillaan" puolesta ja vastaan. Jos siis hintataso ja palvelu vastaavat odotuksia / lupauksia niin miksei kiinnostaisi asiakkaita.
Kustannukset kuitenkaan ei voi olla halpabussiyhtiölle yhtään pienempiä kuin muillekaan bussifirmoille(auton kulut, palkat ym.) ja kun huomioidaan vielä tuorein dieselin hinnannosto. Haastava yhtälö, mutta yrittäjä näyttää olevan varma hankkeestaan. :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Eilen tuli nähtyä ko. Bova Onnibus-väreihin ja Helsinki-Pori -mainosteipein varustettuna Hatanpään vt:llä.


Kyllä se oli Tampere-Pori  :Wink: 




> Kyllä, juurikin mitä olen itse miettinyt. Ja sitten kun kehärata on valmis niin Treelta suoraan Vantaan lentoasemalle junalla Tikkurilassa suuntaa vaihtaen. Lentorata olisi parempi mutta sen puuttuessa tällainen "köyhän miehen lentojuna" olisi parempi kuin ei mitään. Ja kun VR:n ei voi otaksua olevan kiinnostunut niin ehkä yksityinen junafirma olisi. Samoin suoran Tre-Riihimäki-Lahti-Kouvola-Imatra -yhteyden kanssa.


Mieluummin ei. Tikkurilan ykkösraiteelta vitos-/kutosraiteelle vekslaus varaa liian monta raidetta ja on sen verran aikaavievää puuhaa, että Helsinkiin matkustavat äänestävät jaloillaan. Eri asia varata vaikkapa junan viimeinen yksikkö (jos ajetaan vaikka parilla Sm5-junalla) ja irrottaa se Tikkurilassa ja ajaa Lentoaseman kautta.




> Minä olen kyllä nyt kerrankin Koiviston Auton johtajan kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Minusta matkan hinta pitää olla kaikille maksaville sama, vaikka sitten hiljaisena aikana matka olisikin halvempi. Jokin selvä ja yksinkertainen logiikka pitää olla. Kaluston osalta tässä lähdetään valmiiksi rippikoulu ikäisellä autolla liikkeelle, ja laajemmassa mittakaavassa tulee varmasti vaikeuksia saada kulut peittoon - eriasia tietysti on, jos yhtä autoa ajetaan yhdellä linjalla pitkälti isännän voimin. Anteeksi nyt vaan, jos olen ilonpilaaja.


 Nythän on niin, että kaikille TamperePori-väliä matkustaville *kattohinta on 15 , joka on halvempi kuin SatLin tariffi*. Lyhempää väliä esim. Murhasaaresta Poriin tai Kaasmarkusta Tampereelle on mahdollista matkustaa 6  Pätkälipulla, jos tilaa on. Säännöllisesti väliä kulkeville on erillinen Könttälippu, jolla tyypillisellä työmatkamatkustuksella yhden matkan hinnaksi muodostuu 5 . Se, että varhainen tilaaja saa lipun halvemmalla on vain markkinatalouden mekanismi, joka hyödyttää kaikkia osapuolia, paitsi sitä mattimyöhäistä, jonka lippu on joka tapauksessa monopolihintaa halvempi (paitsi jos kyseessä on opiskelija, mutta ainahan voi mennä junalla jos Onnibus on liian kallis).




> Myönnän olettaneeni väärin, varsinkin kun on käynyt ilmi että tuo 3 euroa tarkoittaa pienimmillään vain yhtä paikkaa per/suunta ja muiden paikkojen hinta on kaiketi jotain väliltä 3-15 euroa. Todellinen hintatasoa käy sitten ilmi vasta verkkokaupan avauduttua. Toivottavasti silloin liikennöitsijä muuttaa myös aikataulukohdan muotoon esim. hinnat alkaen 3e/6e/9e/11e.


Kyllä se alkaen-hinta on se 3 . Samaa mainontaa harjoittaa myös muuan Ryynäri, ja kaikki sopeutuvat tilanteeseen.

----------


## C3P

> Nyt vaan pitäisi saada kilpailu myös raiteille...


Onhan Onnibus Oy:llä aputoiminimenä rekisteröity myös Onnirail, että odotellaan vaan mitä tuleman pitää.

----------


## J_J

Tiistaina 3.1. Onnibus-pikavuoroa Porista Tampereelle ajoi Onnibus'n tj. Möttö mutta kalustona oli Tokeen Liikenteen Volvo-Regal. Linjan vakivaunu Bova Futura lie ollut takuuhuollossa?

----------


## jtm

Taisi Bova olla linjakilpi huollossa?

----------


## J_J

> Taisi Bova olla linjakilpi huollossa?


Ko. Bovassa tavatussa linjakilvessä onkin sen verran liikkuvia osia ja digitaalitekniikkaa, että huolto saattaa venähtää huomaamatta usemman päivän mittaiseksi?

----------


## ultrix

> Ko. Bovassa tavatussa linjakilvessä onkin sen verran liikkuvia osia ja digitaalitekniikkaa, että huolto saattaa venähtää huomaamatta usemman päivän mittaiseksi?


Siltä todellakin vaikuttaa  :Smile: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/53844281@N08/6637869091/in/photostream

----------


## iiko

Niin, eihän tuo Onnibus ole mitään muuta kuin halpislentoyhtiöiden kopio tieliikenteessä. Jos tuota verrataan johonkin Koiviston autoon, niin sanoisin, että tuolla konseptilla voi päästä hyvinkin tuottavuusrajan ylitse ja saada jotenkuten homma kannattamaan. Jo pelkästään yhtiöiden kokoa vertailtaessa huomaa aika nopeasti, että Koivistolla lienee jo pelkät kiinteät kulut aivan eri luokkaa kuin tuollaisella käytännössä yhden auton nyrkkipajalla. Ja jos toimari on ainoa työntekijä, niin palkkakustannuksetkin ovat aika lailla minimissä.

Tämä homma tietysti edellyttää sitä, että palvelun pitää toimia. Aikataulussa on pysyttävä sekä auton pitää toimia. Jos luotettavuus on heikko, niin sitten se on menoa. 

Toisaalta pitää muistaa sekin, että jos kerran liikennöinti vapautuu, niin muillakin on mahdollisuus pelata samoilla säännöillä. Jos vaikkapa KA päättäisi lähteä hintakilpaan mukaan, niin pitkässä juoksussa Onnibus:lle kävisi huonosti; iso firma pystyy pyörittämään hommaa persnetolla paljon pidempään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin, eihän tuo Onnibus ole mitään muuta kuin halpislentoyhtiöiden kopio tieliikenteessä. Jos tuota verrataan johonkin Koiviston autoon, niin sanoisin, että tuolla konseptilla voi päästä hyvinkin tuottavuusrajan ylitse ja saada jotenkuten homma kannattamaan. Jo pelkästään yhtiöiden kokoa vertailtaessa huomaa aika nopeasti, että Koivistolla lienee jo pelkät kiinteät kulut aivan eri luokkaa kuin tuollaisella käytännössä yhden auton nyrkkipajalla. Ja jos toimari on ainoa työntekijä, niin palkkakustannuksetkin ovat aika lailla minimissä. [...] Toisaalta pitää muistaa sekin, että jos kerran liikennöinti vapautuu, niin muillakin on mahdollisuus pelata samoilla säännöillä. Jos vaikkapa KA päättäisi lähteä hintakilpaan mukaan, niin pitkässä juoksussa Onnibus:lle kävisi huonosti; iso firma pystyy pyörittämään hommaa persnetolla paljon pidempään.


Vilkaisepa tarkemmin tämä tiedote. Ei Onnibus sentään yhden hevosen ja kärryn firma ole. Taustalla on osaltaan Mötön perheyritys joka ajaa useampaakin bussia. Myös monipuolista joukkoliikennekokemusta löytyy johtohenkilöiltä.

Totta kai muut voivat lähteä samaan kilpaan mukaan. Se on toivottavaakin markkinoiden toiminnan kannalta. Tosin luulen, että jos joku iso kilpailija koettaisi puhtaasti tappiolla ajamalla ajaa halpakilpailijan pois bisneksestä ja sitten nostaisi hintojaan, niin siihen varmaan puuttuisivat jo kilpailuviranomaisetkin. Kilpailun pitää perustua todelliseen kustannustasoon eikä dumppaukseen ja muihin vilpillisiin keinoihin.

----------


## ultrix

Lainaus Wikipediasta:



> *Saalistushinnoittelu* on yrityksen harjoittamaa alihinnoittelua markkinoille tulleen kilpailijan eliminoimiseksi ja kustannusten kattamista korkeammilla hinnoilla kilpailijan poistuttua. Sitä käytetään määräävän markkina-aseman puolustamiseen. Saalistamisen tunnusmerkkejä ovat hinnoittelu alle muuttuvien kustannusten ja tuotannon vähentäminen ankaran hintakilpailun jälkeen.





> Saalistushinnoittelu on kallis ja epävarma tapa kilpailijan poissulkemiseen markkinoilta. Jotta se onnistuisi, saalistavalla yrityksellä pitää olla selvä etu, kuten esimerkiksi julkisen vallan suorittaman sääntelyn aikaansaama suoja. Kilpailijoiden eliminointi saalistushinnoittelulla epäonnistuu myös helposti, sillä hintojen kohoaminen houkuttelee toimialalle uusia kilpailijoita, jolloin alihinnoittelun kustannuksia ei saada katetuksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kilpailun pitää perustua todelliseen kustannustasoon eikä dumppaukseen ja muihin vilpillisiin keinoihin.


Ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla sopimusliikenteessä dumppausta on harrastettu jo kohta 20 vuotta. Kun vanhoilta omistajilta on loppunut kärsivällisyys tai rahat, on aina löytynyt uusia omistajia, ja rahan pumppaaminen yhtiöihin on jatkunut. Jos liikennöitsijöillä on kaukoliikenteessä samat opit, niin siellä voidaan nähdä pitkä ja verinen hintasota.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla sopimusliikenteessä dumppausta on harrastettu jo kohta 20 vuotta. Kun vanhoilta omistajilta on loppunut kärsivällisyys tai rahat, on aina löytynyt uusia omistajia, ja rahan pumppaaminen yhtiöihin on jatkunut. Jos liikennöitsijöillä on kaukoliikenteessä samat opit, niin siellä voidaan nähdä pitkä ja verinen hintasota.


PK-seudullahan on erikoislaatuinen tilanne, että hintoja polkevan ja myös jatkuvaa tappiota tekevän yhtiön omistajalle on eduksi jatkaa tätä tilannetta. Koska omistaja saa siten ostetuksi halvemmalla oman yrityksensä kanssa kilpailevien yritysten palveluita, joita se myös tarvitsee.

Kun tätä on jatkunut näinkin kauan, voi tietenkin kysyä, onko kilpailevien yritysten tappion teko todellista. Esimerkiksi verrattaessa bussiliikenteen markkinahintaa Turkuun, jossa bussifirmat eivät tee tappiota, hintataso on pääkaupunkiseudulla suunnilleen sama. Minä en tiedä, onko toiminta tappiollista oikeasti vai ei, mutta onhan vallitsevassa tilanteessa vain syytä kysyä tätä.

Antero

----------


## bassman

> Jos vaikkapa KA päättäisi lähteä hintakilpaan mukaan, niin pitkässä juoksussa Onnibus:lle kävisi huonosti; iso firma pystyy pyörittämään hommaa persnetolla paljon pidempään.


Yhtään KA:n strategiaa ymmärtävänä tuo ajatus on absurdi.
Kaikista liikennöitsijöistä juuri KA on ollut kuuluisa siitä, että se mielummin lopettaa toimintansa kun kilpailee alihinnoilla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Piirka

> Kaikista liikennöitsijöistä juuri KA on ollut kuuluisa siitä, että se mielummin lopettaa toimintansa kun kilpailee alihinnoilla.


Olisikohan Vaasa - Jyväskylä -pikavuoro seuraava Onnibus -linja? Jyväskylän Liikenne on luopumassa tästä linjasta.

----------


## C3P

Satakunnan Liikenne valitti bussiluvasta

http://yle.fi/alueet/tampere/2012/01...tml?origin=rss

----------


## Kotkis

Toivon onnea ja menestystä uudelle bussifirmalle - sekä pikaista laajenemista Kotka-Helsinki -välille!  :Very Happy: 
Ko. välillä toivon hintakilpailun lisäksi myös kilpailua matkustusajassa: tämä tarkoittaisi tietysti ns. keskustasta-keskustaan -ajoa eli Kotkan päässä Karhulan poisjättöä ja/tai Helsingin päässä Itäkeskuksen ym. itä-Helsingin pysäkkien sivuuttamista. Mielestäni yhtiö tiedotteessaan jotain tämänsuuntaista "lupaileekin":




> Onnibus-konseptissa liikennöidään pikavuorolinja-autoilla suorinta ja nopeinta mahdollista reittiä kaupunkikeskustojen välillä.





> Halpabussin pääkilpailija ei ole perinteinen kallis ja kiertelevä bussi, vaan yksityisauto. Tämän vuoksi esimerkiksi istumaväljyydestä, asiakaspalvelusta ja reitin suoruudesta ei voida tinkiä.


Ainakin allekirjoittanutta tuollainen reititys houkuttelisi ja olisihan se tosiaan linjassa tuon henkilöauton kanssa kilpailemisen kanssa.
Jään mielenkiinnolla odottamaan - vaan täytyykö sitä nyt odotella jonkin liikennöintisopimuksen päättymistä vai?  :Confused:

----------


## Tunni

> Toivon onnea ja menestystä uudelle bussifirmalle - sekä pikaista laajenemista Kotka-Helsinki -välille! 
> Ko. välillä toivon hintakilpailun lisäksi myös kilpailua matkustusajassa: tämä tarkoittaisi tietysti ns. keskustasta-keskustaan -ajoa eli Kotkan päässä Karhulan poisjättöä ja/tai Helsingin päässä Itäkeskuksen ym. itä-Helsingin pysäkkien sivuuttamista.


Toivottavasti linjat tulevaisuudessa muotoutuvat niin, että matkustajien keräilyssä toinen auto ottaa aina pelkän Kotkan ja toinen Hamina-Karhula-välin matkustajat. Kotka-Karhula-väli on pikavuoroilla turhaa ajoa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Viime viikolla menin bussilla Joensuusta Kuopioon. Aikataulusyistä ja ihan huvin vuoksi en mennyt erikoispikavuorolla, vaan sen perään lähteneellä vakiolla, jolla meni matkaan 40 minuuttia enemmän. Siinä kun ajattelin lippujen hintoja, tuli oivalluksen paikka. Vakio oli pikavuoroa halvempi, mutta tosiasiassahan vakion ajaminen Kuopioon on paljon kalliimpaa kuin pikavuoron, koska siinä menee enemmän aikaa, siis enemmän palkkakuluja ja pääomakuluja polttoainekulujen pysyessä suunniilleen samana. Siitäpä avautui, mihin Onnibussin liiketoimintakonsepti perustuu. Suorat nopeat yhteydet keskustasta keskustaan ovat edullisimpia toteuttaa, ne ovat myös kysytyimpiä matkustajien keskuudessa, juuri ne ovat useinmiten täydessä lastissa, ja perinteiset bussiyhtiöt ovat hinnoitelleet ne kalleimmaksi tuotteekseen. Eli markkinarako on aivan ilmeisin. Ja myös perinteisempien yhtiöiden myrtymys: sillä Onnibus on keksinyt heidän lihavimman apajan.

Tämä peruslähtökohta ja tehokas kaluston ja kuskien käyttä mahdollistavat edulliset hinnat. Onnibus tuskin ostaa omaa laivastoa, vaan ostaa liikennöinnin, jonka se luultavasti saa lähellä marginaalikustannuksia sillä kuljetusyhtiöillä on jo valmiiksi varikot suurempivolyymistä kaupunkiliikennettä varten. Oikeastaan ei ole mitään järkeä ylläpitää päällekkäistä varikko yms. verkkoa kaukoliikennettä varten erikseen.

On paha sanoa, saako näiden rahtitoiminta suurtakaan suosiota, mutta kun tällaisen palvelun tarjoamisesta ei synny käytännössä lainkaan lisäkuluja, niin kannattaahan sitäkin tarjota. Siinä vaiheessa, kun Onnibus toimii maanlaajuisesti, sillä on vaihtoehtona rakentaa kokonaan oma rinnakkainen pakettipalvelu tukeutuen verkostoon jo valmiiksi kaupungeissa pakettiautoliikennettä ajaviin liikennöitsijöihin. Tavarakuljetuksethan on vapautettu kilpailulle jo aikaa sitten ja käytännössä kaikkialta löytyy potentiaalisia yhteistyökumppaneita.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suorat nopeat yhteydet keskustasta keskustaan ovat edullisimpia toteuttaa, ne ovat myös kysytyimpiä matkustajien keskuudessa, juuri ne ovat useinmiten täydessä lastissa, ja perinteiset bussiyhtiöt ovat hinnoitelleet ne kalleimmaksi tuotteekseen. Eli markkinarako on aivan ilmeisin. Ja myös perinteisempien yhtiöiden myrtymys: sillä Onnibus on keksinyt heidän lihavimman apajan.


Toisaalta vakiovuoroissa kulkee paljon tuettujen lipputuotteiden käyttäjiä eli kyllä niilläkin pystynee rahaa tekemään. Heti kun kysyntä heikkenee liiaksi, alkaa valitusvirsi siitä kuinka bisnes ei kannata, täytyy karsia jne., minkä jälkeen yhteiskunta ryntää hätiin lisätuen kanssa. Vakiovuoroilla imuroidaan tuet, pikavuoroilla markkinaehtoiset rahat houkuttavammalla tuotteella. Eli eiköhän tässä ole markkinasegmentointi kyseessä. Vakiovuorojen kysynnän niukkuutta voidaan myös käyttää poliittisena perusteena sille, että bussiliikennettä ei tule vapauttaa markkinaehtoiseksi.

Voin uskoa, että (tulevia) entisiä monopoliliikennöitsijöitä kismittää, että tällainen Onnibus tulee ja osoittaa kuinka helposti bussiliikenteestäkin voi tehdä kannattavaa liiketoimintaa. On tietysti totta, että vakiovuorot eivät ole huiman kannattavaa bisnestä, mutta siksi PSA mahdollistaakin sen että yhteiskunta voi erilaisilla kilpailutusmalleilla hankkia liikennöinnin siltä, joka tarjoaa sen yhteiskunnan kannalta kokonaisedullisimmin. On edullisempaa hankkia kannattamaton liikenne ostoliikenteenä kuin maksaa tukia epäsuorasti lipputukena, koska lipputukihan ei poista sitä, että liikennöitsijä edelleen maksimoi voittoaan ja on yhtä insentivoitu lopettamaan huonosti kannattavia vuoroja kuin olisi ilman tukiakin.

Tuki ei mahdollista markkinaehtoista parempaa joukkoliikennettä vaan ainoastaan kilpailutus. Jos joukkoliikenne toimii hyvin markkinaehtoisesti (kuten pikavuoroliikenne ilmeisesti pääosin), silloin on järkevä antaa sen toimia markkinaehtoisesti. Jos markkinaehtoinen toiminta ei tuota riittävän hyvää palvelua (eli tarjonta jää PSA:n määritelmän mukaan määrällisesti tai laadullisesti huonommaksi kuin on tarpeen), yhteiskunnan täytyy järjestää se kilpailuttamalla. Mitä enemmän pääsee perille PSA:n takana vaikuttavista ajatusmalleista, sitä nerokkaammin laaditulta se alkaa näyttämään -- kiitos EU:n. Kotimaiset suharit yrittävät kyllä vimmatusti lobata kaikenmaailman kansallisia vesityksiä PSA:han, mutta se ei tule laillisesti onnistumaan, koska PSA on suoraan voimassa olevaa lainsäädäntöä -- ei siis mikään ohjeellinen direktiivi joka pitää ensin siirtää kansalliseen lainsäädäntöön. Ja se sivuuttaa kansalliset säädökset.

----------


## J_J

> Voin uskoa, että (tulevia) entisiä monopoliliikennöitsijöitä kismittää, että tällainen Onnibus tulee ja osoittaa kuinka helposti bussiliikenteestäkin voi tehdä kannattavaa liiketoimintaa.


Onko sinulla esittää faktatietoa siitä, että Onnibus'in reittiliikenne Tampereen ja Porin välillä olisi jo osoittanut liiketaloudellisen kannattavuutensa tilanteessa, jossa palkatut kuljettajat hoitavat linja-auton ajamisen "ilmaiseksi" ajavien yrittäjien sijasta? Mikäli on, niin esittäisitkö nämä faktat myös meille tavallisille kuolevaisille? Minulla ainakaan ei ole tälläistä tietoa ollut käytettävissäni tähän mennessä.

Mitä sitten tulee palvelutasoon Tampere-Pori-Tampere -reitillä, on se kokenut selkeän heikennyksen asiakkaan kannalta. En siis puhu palvelun laadusta (missä en usko olevan Onnibus'in kohdalla moitittavaa), vaan palvelun määrästä. Tämä on yksiselitteistä faktaa, ei kuvitelmaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko sinulla esittää faktatietoa siitä, että Onnibus'in reittiliikenne Tampereen ja Porin välillä olisi jo osoittanut liiketaloudellisen kannattavuutensa tilanteessa, jossa palkatut kuljettajat hoitavat linja-auton ajamisen "ilmaiseksi" ajavien yrittäjien sijasta? Mikäli on, niin esittäisitkö nämä faktat myös meille tavallisille kuolevaisille? Minulla ainakaan ei ole tälläistä tietoa ollut käytettävissäni tähän mennessä.


Ei tietenkään ole faktatietoa, kuinka olisi. En ole sisäpiiriä eikä ole pääsyä firman talouslukuihin tai ennusteisiin. Tosin eihän faktatietoa kannattavuudesta voi olla vielä kenelläkään kun firma vasta aloitti.

Sen sijaan järkeiltävissä on kyllä, että tietyillä edellytyksillä liiketoiminta voi olla kannattavaa. Esimerkiksi (hypoteettisin keskiarvoluvuin): 8 matkustajaa à 20  on saman verran liikevaihtoa kuin 20 matkustajaa à 8 . Mutta onko helpompi tuplata matkustajamäärä 8:sta 16:een 20 :lla nuppi vai 20:sta 40:een 8 :lla nuppi?

Onnibussin taustalla toimii rautaisia ammattilaisia, jotka osaavat laskea. En usko että he lähtisivät soitellen sotaan. Kun noita lukuja hieman pyörittelee ja samalla miettii mitä vaikuttaa houkuttavuuteen se, että hinta tippuu ja matka on suorin ja nopein mahdollinen, ei oikeastaan voi muuta kuin uskoa konseptiin. Ja jos matkustajia tulee odotetusti, niin sitten toiminta on kannattavaa.

Mitä lehdistä olen lukenut, konsepti on herättänyt kiinnostusta ja jo alkupäivinä vuoroilla lienee ollut kohtuullisesti väkeä. Ei ole siis mitään syytä olla pessimistinen. Tällaista on kaivattu ja tälle konseptille on selkeä tarve markkinoilla.




> Mitä sitten tulee palvelutasoon Tampere-Pori-Tampere -reitillä, on se kokenut selkeän heikennyksen asiakkaan kannalta. En siis puhu palvelun laadusta (missä en usko olevan Onnibus'in kohdalla moitittavaa), vaan palvelun määrästä. Tämä on yksiselitteistä faktaa, ei kuvitelmaa.


Tarkoitushakuista propagandaa. Satakunnan liikenne vähensi viisi päivittäistä vuoroa ja Onnibus lisäsi kolme. Miltä osin vuorojen väheneminen on Onnibussin vika? Ilman heitä tuolla välillä ei liikennöitäisi nyt ollenkaan: Satakunnan liikennehän ei edes hakenut välille reittiliikennelupaa. Toki he voisivat hakea lupaa vieläkin, mutta ei ole toistaiseksi kiinnostanut.

Kulissien takana kyllä käy kova kähmintä. Satakunnan liikenne yritti saada jatkon siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukselleen, mutta ELY-keskus ei sellaista voinut laillisesti enää myöntää. Nyt pitää liikennöidä markkinaehtoisesti eikä vanhoja monopoleja voida enää jatkaa PSA:n mukaan. Sen sijaan Linja-autoliitto ja Matkahuolto ovat ryhtyneet kampittamaan Onnibussia mm. epäämällä siltä Matkahuollon palveluita (rahti ja sekä pääsy aikataulujärjestelmään) sekä antamalla julkisuudessa herjaavia lausuntoja mm. menettelyn laillisuudesta ja mukana olleista henkilöistä. Samaan kategoriaan kuuluvat syytökset siitä, että itse asiassa Onnibus olisi aiheuttanut toiminnallaan vuoromäärän harventumisen. Tämä on eriskummallinen väite, koska Onnibus ja ELY ovat noudattaneet voimassa olevaa lainsäädäntöä tarkasti kun taas Satakunnan liikenne ja Linja-autoliitto ovat yrittäneet saada aikaan poikkeusmenettelyjä, joilla toimittaisiin vastoin lakia. On kummallista ajattelua, että lain mukaan toimiminen olisi haitallista ja sen rikkominen toivottavaa.

----------


## Jykke

> Mitä sitten tulee palvelutasoon Tampere-Pori-Tampere -reitillä, on se kokenut selkeän heikennyksen asiakkaan kannalta. En siis puhu palvelun laadusta (missä en usko olevan Onnibus'in kohdalla moitittavaa), vaan palvelun määrästä. Tämä on yksiselitteistä faktaa, ei kuvitelmaa.


 Onnibus aikoo lisätä vuoroja jos kukaan muu ei sitä tee.

----------


## J_J

> Sen sijaan järkeiltävissä on kyllä, että tietyillä edellytyksillä liiketoiminta voi olla kannattavaa.


Hienosti, ellei jopa nerokkaasti järkeilty  :Very Happy: 

Ainakin kaksi Onnibus'in taustavaikuttajaa tunnen henkilökohtaisesti, ja voin täysin yhtyä mielipiteeseesi heidän ammattilaisuudesta.




> Tarkoitushakuista propagandaa. Satakunnan liikenne vähensi viisi päivittäistä vuoroa ja Onnibus lisäsi kolme. Miltä osin vuorojen väheneminen on Onnibussin vika? Ilman heitä tuolla välillä ei liikennöitäisi nyt ollenkaan: Satakunnan liikennehän ei edes hakenut välille reittiliikennelupaa. Toki he voisivat hakea lupaa vieläkin, mutta ei ole toistaiseksi kiinnostanut.


Ei propagandaa, vaan faktaa: vuorotarjonta harventui, eikä seutuliput enää kelpaa maksuksi. Molemmat selkeitä heikennyksiä vakituisten, paljon matkustavien asiakkaiden kannalta, eikö?

Mielestäni en myöskään missään kohdassa edellistä viestiäni syyttänyt Onnibus'ia tästä palvelutarjonnan heikkenemisestä? Uskallan kuitenkin epäillä, että mikäli Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky ei olisi hakenut/saanut tätä reittiliikennelupaa, olisi bussien pikavuoroliikennettä reitille järjestynyt jonkun muun toimesta. Täysin linja-autoilta autioksi tuota väliä ei varmasti olisi jätetty.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei propagandaa, vaan faktaa: vuorotarjonta harventui, eikä seutuliput enää kelpaa maksuksi. Molemmat selkeitä heikennyksiä vakituisten, paljon matkustavien asiakkaiden kannalta, eikö?


Tuetut lipputuotteet eivät kelpaa, koska kyse on markkinaehtoisesta liikenteestä eikä PSA:n mukaan yhteiskunnan tukea kanavoida markkinaehtoiselle liikenteelle. Ei tässä ole mitään ihmeellistä. Kohta tilanne on sama kaikkialla, kunhan siirtymäajan sopimukset umpeutuvat. Tästä syystä Matkahuollon lausunto siitä, että Onnibussia ei listata aikatauluihin kun siellä eivät seutuliput kelpaa, on ontto: jos tästä logiikasta pidetään kiinni, muutaman vuoden päästä Matkahuollon aikataulujärjestelmä on kokonaan tyhjä. Eikä todellakaan ole Onnibussista kiinni että ne liput eivät kelpaa vaan kaikki johtuu PSA:sta ja siitä että noudatetaan voimassa olevaa lainsäädäntöä, jonka piirissä valtaosa liikenteestä ei vain satu vielä olemaan. Kummallista että Matkahuolto syrjii liikennöitsijää siitä syystä, että tämän ajamiin vuoroihin sovelletaan uudempaa lainsäädäntöä kuin valtaosaan liikenteestä.




> Mielestäni en myöskään missään kohdassa edellistä viestiäni syyttänyt Onnibus'ia tästä palvelutarjonnan heikkenemisestä? Uskallan kuitenkin epäillä, että mikäli Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky ei olisi hakenut/saanut tätä reittiliikennelupaa, olisi bussien pikavuoroliikennettä reitille järjestynyt jonkun muun toimesta. Täysin linja-autoilta autioksi tuota väliä ei varmasti olisi jätetty.


Olin lukevinani kritiikkiä rivien välistä, mutta vaikkei sitä olisi ollut siellä, on vastaavaa kritiikkiä esitetty julkisuudessa.

Tuo spekulointi sillä, että liikennettä olisi järjestetty vaikkei Onnibus olisi tullut markkinoille on mielenkiintoinen argumentointilinja. Vähän tuntuu siltä, että se oli osa käsikirjoitusta että niin kävisi. Silloin ELY-keskus olisi varmaan joutunut kilpailuttamaan liikennöinnin jollakin PSA:n sallimalla mallilla. Satakunnan liikenteen automaattinen monopoli olisi ollut mennyttä kuitenkin olettaen että liikennöitsijät kilpailevat aidosti keskenään kuten laki edellyttää eivätkä salassa muodosta laitonta kartellia, joka sopisi markkinoiden jaosta alueellisin periaattein samaan tapaan kuin monopoliaikoina. Jos joku väittäisi että Satakunnan liikennettä on kohdeltu jotenkin väärin, tämä henkilö samalla epäsuorasti väittäisi että tuollainen kartelli on olemassa. Selvyyden vuoksi: itse en sellaista väitä.

Yhtäkaikki, palvelutaso-ongelma poistuu jos Onnibus lisää välillä vuoroja tai yhtä hyvin jos mikä tahansa muu liikennöitsijä päättää lähteä kilpailemaan Onnibussin kanssa. Kumpikin onnistuu. Jopa Satakunnan liikenne voi vielä jättää hakemuksensa ja saada reittiliikenneluvan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Voisihan tätä varovasti laskeakin. Karkea arvion pohjaksi otan HKL:n 2005 toteutuneet yksikkökustannukset: 133/vrk, 26/h ja 0,49/km. Tämä tarkoittaisi sellaista 150 per siivu. Tietenkin tosi karkea arvio, mutta tämä näyttää kokoluokan, tuon verta pitäisi saada rahaa kasaan, kun ajetaan Tampereelta Poriin. Jos rahaa saadaan keskimäärin 10 per matkustaja, 15 - 20 matkustajaa suuntaansa tarkoittaa kannattavaa toimintaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Voisihan tätä varovasti laskeakin. Karkea arvion pohjaksi otan HKL:n 2005 toteutuneet yksikkökustannukset: 133/vrk, 26/h ja 0,49/km. Tämä tarkoittaisi sellaista 150 per siivu. Tietenkin tosi karkea arvio, mutta tämä näyttää kokoluokan, tuon verta pitäisi saada rahaa kasaan, kun ajetaan Tampereelta Poriin. Jos rahaa saadaan keskimäärin 10 per matkustaja, 15 - 20 matkustajaa suuntaansa tarkoittaa kannattavaa toimintaa.


En ole asiantuntija, mutta veikkaan että HKL:n kustannukset ovat korkeammat, koska kaupunkiliikenne lienee kilometriä kohden kalliimpaa ajaa kuin kaukoliikenne: kalusto kuluu enemmän jne. Toisaalta kustannustaso lienee noussut sitten vuoden 2005 joten voisi mennä samaan luokkaan kokonaisuutena. Kuulostaa kohtuullisen uskottavalta laskelmalta.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos rahaa saadaan keskimäärin 10 per matkustaja, 15 - 20 matkustajaa suuntaansa tarkoittaa kannattavaa toimintaa.


Noin paljon ei tunnu tulevan rahaa. Olenko ainoa, joka luki Aamulehden sunnuntaina? Lehden toimittaja oli tehnyt lauantaina matkan Tampere-Pori-Tampere. Menomatkalla matkustajia oli lehden mukaan parikymmentä ja paluumatkalla kolmisenkymmentä. Saman kirjoituksen mukaan menomatkalta veloitettiin kuusi euroa matkustajaa kohden. Tällä tavalla ei ainakaan lauantai ole taloudellinen menestys ellei sitten paluuvuorolla ollut korkeampaa hintaa.

Yhdestä lauantaista ei tietenkään voi mitään päätellä. Saman kirjoituksen mukaan matkustajia oli ollut ennen loppiaista reilusti enemmän.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Tuetut lipputuotteet eivät kelpaa, koska kyse on markkinaehtoisesta liikenteestä eikä PSA:n mukaan yhteiskunnan tukea kanavoida markkinaehtoiselle liikenteelle.


Nyt olen kyllä vahvasti eri mieltä.



> Palvelusopimusasetuksen 3 artiklan 2 kohdassa tarkoitetut yleiset säännöt niistä julkisen palvelun velvoitteista, joiden tarkoituksena on vahvistaa enimmäishinnat kaikille matkustajille tai tietyille matkustajaryhmille, annetaan valtioneuvoston asetuksella. Yleisten sääntöjen pakollisesta sisällöstä säädetään palvelusopimusasetuksen 4 artiklan 13 kohdassa. Yleisten sääntöjen perusteella *maksettavista korvauksista* säädetään palvelusopimusasetuksen 6 artiklassa.


Eiköhän tuo kohta anna mahdollisuuden tarjota kiinteähintainen lipputuote, jota yhteiskunta subventoi kustannukset ylittävältä osalta. En edes ymmärrä miten liikennöitsijöitä syrjimätön lipputuki kuten seutulippu voisi olla joukkoliikennelain vastainen. Ainut ongelma lakien näkökulmasta on seutulipun nykyinen LAL-kytkös joka toimii markkinoille pääsyä rajoittavana tekijänä. Nykyinen seutulippu on tärkein joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä ylläpitävä tekijä haja-asutusalueilla ja sen romuttaminen ilman korvaavaa järjestelmää on erikoista.

Suomen valitsema malli on tällä hetkellä erilainen kuin muissa Pohjoismaissa, jossa tilaajina ovat läänien tilaajaviranomaiset. Meillä tilaajina ovat kunta- ja keskuskaupunkivetoiset organisaatiot ja näiden toimialueen ulkopuolella alueen ELY. ELY ei ole aiemmin ollut halukas liikenteen tilaamiseen kuin vähäisessä määrin ja tämän muuttaminen vaatisi merkittävän rahoituksen kasvun johon en oikein usko. Näiden organisaatioiden raja jakaa kahtia nykyisin työssäkäyntialueita ja liikennevirtoja joten järjestelmää ei voi pitää ideaalina.

Itse olen pragmaattinen koko PSA:n suhteen enkä ymmärrä sitä vöyhöttämistä ja kiimaa jota asia tuntuu herättävän.

----------


## Jykke

> Menomatkalla matkustajia oli lehden mukaan parikymmentä ja paluumatkalla kolmisenkymmentä. Saman kirjoituksen mukaan menomatkalta veloitettiin kuusi euroa matkustajaa kohden. Tällä tavalla ei ainakaan lauantai ole taloudellinen menestys ellei sitten paluuvuorolla ollut korkeampaa hintaa.


 Itse olen siinä käsityksessä että ensi kuussa kun Onnibusin verkkokauppa aukeaa myös paikkojen hinnoittelu muuttuu kysyntäperusteiseksi. Eli ekat paikat maksaa vaikka 3 euroa ja loput 6-10 euroa. Kuljettajalta ostettuna lippu on 15 euroa. Tällä hetkellä kun kuski vielä myy kaikki liput, niin hinnat ovat vuorosta riippuen varmaan kaikilta paikoilta samat kaikille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eiköhän tuo kohta anna mahdollisuuden tarjota kiinteähintainen lipputuote, jota yhteiskunta subventoi kustannukset ylittävältä osalta. En edes ymmärrä miten liikennöitsijöitä syrjimätön lipputuki kuten seutulippu voisi olla joukkoliikennelain vastainen. Ainut ongelma lakien näkökulmasta on seutulipun nykyinen LAL-kytkös joka toimii markkinoille pääsyä rajoittavana tekijänä. Nykyinen seutulippu on tärkein joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä ylläpitävä tekijä haja-asutusalueilla ja sen romuttaminen ilman korvaavaa järjestelmää on erikoista.


Nyt täytyisi taas huutaa apuun niitä, jotka oikeasti osaavat tulkita PSA:ta: näitä ei ole montaa Suomessa. Maallikkona on paha mennä arvailemaan, mutta olen ollut siinä käsityksessä että yleisen säännön perusteella määrätty lipputuki on todella avoin kaikille. Eli jos haluan perustaa bussifirman ja mennä keräämään subventiota, niin sen kun menen vaan ja kassa kilisee. Maksajalla (=yhteiskunnalla) ei ole mitään keinoa vaikuttaa siihen kuka tukea saa ja kuinka paljon vaan kyseessä on pohjaton kaivo. Tämä tuskin on yhteiskunnan edun mukaista.

Aika selvää lienee että LAL-kytkyinen seutulippu ei voi olla PSA:n mukainen. Mutta onko seutulippu nyt yleensä niin hirveän tärkeä? Se on ollut yksi tapa kanavoida yhteiskunnan rahaa liikennöitsijöille. PSA:n alaisuudessa rahaa ei kanavoida liikennöitsijälle tukemaan tappiollista liikennettä vaan yhteiskunta järjestää tappiollisen liikenteen itse tilaamalla liikennöinnin liikennöitsijältä kilpailutuksen jälkeen. Tämä on tehokkaampi tapa käyttää yhteiskunnan rahaa ja sillä saadaan käytännössä parempi palvelutaso samalla rahalla. Esimerkiksi suurten kaupunkien ympäristökunnissa joissa on käytössä seutulippumalli on joukkoliikenteen tarjonta (ja kysyntä) olennaisesti huonommalla tasolla kuin täysin vastaavilla alueilla keskuskaupungin hallinnollisten rajojen sisäpuolella, missä liikenne on järjestetty tilaaja-tuottajamallilla. Eroa joukkoliikenteeseen käytetyssä rahamäärässä per capita ei liene suhteessa yhtä paljon kuin eroa palvelutasossa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Noin paljon ei tunnu tulevan rahaa. Olenko ainoa, joka luki Aamulehden sunnuntaina? Lehden toimittaja oli tehnyt lauantaina matkan Tampere-Pori-Tampere. Menomatkalla matkustajia oli lehden mukaan parikymmentä ja paluumatkalla kolmisenkymmentä. Saman kirjoituksen mukaan menomatkalta veloitettiin kuusi euroa matkustajaa kohden. Tällä tavalla ei ainakaan lauantai ole taloudellinen menestys ellei sitten paluuvuorolla ollut korkeampaa hintaa.


Tuo mun arvio on sen verta hihasta vedetty, että virhettä suuntaansa on hyvinkin 20%. Mutta hauska huomata, että suunnilleen samoissa euromäärissä ovat tulot ja arvioimani menot. Eiköhän ole syytä uskoa, että Onnibussin porukka on oikein laskenut. Konsepti itse toki on riskialtis, pienillä voittomarginaaleilla pienetkin vähennykset matkustajamäärissä vetävät homman miinukselle. Mutta jatkuvasti muuttuva hinnoittelu tietenkin vähentää tätä riskiä tuntuvasti.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Nyt täytyisi taas huutaa apuun niitä, jotka oikeasti osaavat tulkita PSA:ta: näitä ei ole montaa Suomessa. Maallikkona on paha mennä arvailemaan, mutta olen ollut siinä käsityksessä että yleisen säännön perusteella määrätty lipputuki on todella avoin kaikille. Eli jos haluan perustaa bussifirman ja mennä keräämään subventiota, niin sen kun menen vaan ja kassa kilisee. Maksajalla (=yhteiskunnalla) ei ole mitään keinoa vaikuttaa siihen kuka tukea saa ja kuinka paljon vaan kyseessä on pohjaton kaivo. Tämä tuskin on yhteiskunnan edun mukaista.


Tämä ei taida olla oma tulkintani tai edes mikään salaisuus vaan ihan yleinen näkemys aiheesta.  Joukkoliikenne kuten tiedät on luvanvaraista toimintaa eikä yleisen säännön perusteella tehty tuki mielestäni merkittävästi eroaisi nykyisestä seutulippujärjestelmästä. Jos matkustajia riittää niin subventiota saisi aivan kuten tälläkin hetkellä.

Mutta todellakin; Paljon on puppua PSA:sta ja sen vaikutuksista. Varsinkin kun puhutaan asiantuntija statuksen takaa. Oikeita asiantuntijoita siis kaiketi todellakin vähän.




> Mutta onko seutulippu nyt yleensä niin hirveän tärkeä? Se on ollut yksi tapa kanavoida yhteiskunnan rahaa liikennöitsijöille. PSA:n alaisuudessa rahaa ei kanavoida liikennöitsijälle tukemaan tappiollista liikennettä vaan yhteiskunta järjestää tappiollisen liikenteen itse tilaamalla liikennöinnin liikennöitsijältä kilpailutuksen jälkeen. Tämä on tehokkaampi tapa käyttää yhteiskunnan rahaa ja sillä saadaan käytännössä parempi palvelutaso samalla rahalla.


Ostoliikenteellä joudutaan tietenkin kattamaan palveluaukkoja kuten nytkin. Mutta kuinka tuetaan joukkoliikenteen säännöllistä käyttöä vapaasti tuotetussa liikenteessä? Tässä tarvitaan mekanismia, koska muuten matkustuskustannukset nousevat nykyisestä merkittävästi. Vai alkaako PSA tilaajaviranomaisten toimialueen ulkopuolelta autosuomi jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ei ole mitenkään tuettu? Onko tuen nimi Seutulippu, sillä ei väliä.

Kehyskunnat ovat asia erikseen. Niissä tilaajamalli on varmasti toimiva. Muutenkin kunnallisten rajojen tuottamat ongelma näkyvät Suomessa. Meillä kun ei ole itsenäistä aluehallintoa, joka voisi järjestää  joukkoliikenteen laajasti kuten esim. Ruotsissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä ei taida olla oma tulkintani tai edes mikään salaisuus vaan ihan yleinen näkemys aiheesta.  Joukkoliikenne kuten tiedät on luvanvaraista toimintaa eikä yleisen säännön perusteella tehty tuki mielestäni merkittävästi eroaisi nykyisestä seutulippujärjestelmästä. Jos matkustajia riittää niin subventiota saisi aivan kuten tälläkin hetkellä.


Tämä lienee Linja-autoliiton tulkinta? Se ei välttämättä ole oikeasti laillinen tulkinta. Lobbausbrosyyrissään Linja-autoliitto esittää näkemyksiä, jotka ovat käsitykseni mukaan ristiriidassa PSA:n todellisuuden kanssa. Sama juttu pätee joukkoliikennelain "markkinaehtoisen liikenteen etukäteiseen tarveharkintaan". Se on kirjattu lakiin, mutta ristiriidassa PSA:n kanssa, ja kun PSA sivuuttaa kansallisen lainsäädännön, se tarkoittaa että kyseinen pykälä on laiton eikä sitä voida laillisesti soveltaa käytäntöön. Joku on mokannut lakitekstiä kirjoitettaessa. Ei sellaista saisi sattua virkavastuulla toimittaessa.

----------


## JaniP

Heh... Onnibus tulee varmistamaan sen, ettei pitkänmatkan joukkoliikenteessä varmasti ole mitään kartellia. Mahtaa VR:tä ja tätä linja-autoliittoa harmittaa. Siinä menee pasmat sekaisin kun Suomeen tulee kilpailua, kun bonuksien ja osinkojen kiskonnasta on luovuttava pakon edessä. Kunpa vain S- ja K-mafiat saisivat vielä kunnollisen kilpailijan Suomeen, niin että vihdoinkin tämä syrjäseudun pelleily loppuisi!

----------


## Zambo

Kysyntälähtöistä hinnoittelua on muuallakin: Tammikuussa kaksi yhden hinnalla klo 9:10-12:15 välillä: http://www.kylmasenliikenne.com/

----------


## ultrix

> Kysyntälähtöistä hinnoittelua on muuallakin: Tammikuussa kaksi yhden hinnalla klo 9:10-12:15 välillä: http://www.kylmasenliikenne.com/


Tuollaisia kampanjoita on (ainakin ollut) muillakin. Sivumennen sanoen: onpa herttaisen kotikutoiset nettisivut!

----------


## karihoo

> Tuollaisia kampanjoita on (ainakin ollut) muillakin.


Ventoniemen tapauksessa ei kai ihan kampanjasta enää ole kyse kun jo reilut pari vuotta painetusta aikataulustakin on löytynyt Hyvinkää-Helsinki välille "happy hour"-lähdöt, joissa kaksi aikuista matkustaa yhden hinnalla ja yksin matkustava aikuinenkin alennuksella, opiskelijat ja eläkeläiset lasten hinnalla.

----------


## Eppu

http://www.onnibus.fi/helsingista-tu...lkaen-3-euroa/

Eli Onnibus, mikäli luvat myönnetään, laajentaisi reittiverkostoaan jo ensi kesästä alkaen. Sangen kiintoisaa.

Ja jos käy todella niin, että liikenne voidaan aloittaa, olisikohan matkahuollonkin aika kehittää omia lipputuotteitaan lähitulevaisuudessa. Kilpailu kun näyttäisi menevän yhä kovemmaksi. Voisiko esimerkiksi ExpressBus-konseptin puitteissa luoda jonkinlaista, vastaavanlaista nettikauppa-systeemiä uudentyyppisellä hinnoittelulla? Veikkaisin kuitenkin että jollakin tapaa tähän onnibusin aloittamaan kilpailutilanteeseen vielä vastataan, mutta miten, jää nähtäväksi...

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tässä myös IS/STT:n uutinen Onnibussin laajennushankkeista:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/hal...452567521.html

----------


## sm3

Hyvin mielenkiintoista. Toivottavasti saavat luvat, ei oikein huvitaisi maksaa niitä sikamaisia matkahuollon hintoja parin tunnin bussimatkasta. 61 euroa Helsinki - Turku - Helsinki.  :Mad:  Jollen väärin muista.

----------


## JT

Haettavista reiteistä näyttäisi olevan erityisesti opiskelijoille hyötyä. Otaniemen kampusalueelta pääsisi suoraan Turkuun ja Hervannasta suoraan Hämeenlinnaan ja Helsinkiin. Perjantaisin vuorot keskipäivällä ja iltapäivällä sekä sunnuntaina iltasella takaisin päin sekä halpa hinta sopivat opiskelijoille mainiosti.

----------


## Kinmo

Lauri ja Möttö teki sen: täydellisen Frontside Ollien!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Haettavista reiteistä näyttäisi olevan erityisesti opiskelijoille hyötyä. Otaniemen kampusalueelta pääsisi suoraan Turkuun ja Hervannasta suoraan Hämeenlinnaan ja Helsinkiin. Perjantaisin vuorot keskipäivällä ja iltapäivällä sekä sunnuntaina iltasella takaisin päin sekä halpa hinta sopivat opiskelijoille mainiosti.


Onnibussin reittivalinnat antavat aiheen pohtia, miksi ylipäätään kaupunkien väliset bussit kulkevat vain suunnilleen kaupunkien keskellä olevien linja-autoasemien välillä. Esimerkiksi Hervannan reitti tuntuu todella nerokkaalta. Sille, joka matkustaa Tampereen linja-autoasemalle, tulee muutama minuutti lisää matka-aikaa. Mutta Hervantaan matkaava opiskelija voi säästää puoli tuntia!

Yhtä lailla se, että bussin reitti ei pääty jonnekin keskustaan vaan vie keskustan läpi on pelkästään palvelun parantamista. Saahan bussista halutessaan jäädä kaupungin keskelle, mutta jos reitti vie jonnekin, minne on paljon menijöitä, säästyy vaihtaminen ja maksaminen paikallisbussissa, ratikassa, taksissa jne.

Antero

----------


## JaniP

Tuleehan tuo menemään myös Kupittaallekin, joka on Turun korkekoulukeskittymä. Onnibus aikoo houkutella myös Ryanairin asiakkaita ajamalla Turun lentoasemalle sopivasti Lontoon aikataulujen mukaan.

----------


## Lasse

> Hyvin mielenkiintoista. Toivottavasti saavat luvat, ei oikein huvitaisi maksaa niitä sikamaisia matkahuollon hintoja parin tunnin bussimatkasta. 61 euroa Helsinki - Turku - Helsinki.  Jollen väärin muista.


Muistat, sillä Matkahuolto myöntää meno-paluulipulle 10% alennuksen.

----------


## kouvo

Miksi Koiliskeskuksesta? Eihän tuo edes hipaise keskustaa kun Herwoodin kautta painellaan. Joku lähiö lännestä / keskusta vaikuttaisi loogisemmalta starttipaikalta. Miten tämä reittipoikkeamasääntö nyt käytännössä oikein menee? Prosenttien, mailien, jonkun muun mukaan?

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Muistat, sillä Matkahuolto myöntää meno-paluulipulle 10% alennuksen.


Sehän muuttaakin summan aivan eri suuruusluokkaan! MH:n listahintoja katsellessa voi olla vain onnellinen siitä, ettei ole pakko matkustaa esimerkiksi Turkuun tai kauemmas koskaan.

Hienoa, että suomalaista kaupunkien välistä linja-autoliikennettä pyritään ensi kertaa vuosikymmenien jälkeen uudistamaan. Vanhat ja rehelliset firmat, kuten niitä piireissä kutsutaan, eivät ole saaneet monopolinsa turvinkaan luotua houkuttelevaa hinnoittelua tai uusia reittejä, ja auringonlaskua on odotettu väistämättömänä tapahtumana. Hervanta - vt 3 -matkustuskin on suosiolla luovutettu TKL+VR-yhdistelmälle tai yksityisautolle. Toivottavasti myös vanhat firmat ravistellaan kehittämään liikennettään.

----------


## sm3

> Muistat, sillä Matkahuolto myöntää meno-paluulipulle 10% alennuksen.


Olenkin ostanut aina erikseen koska paluu tapa ei ole aina varma. 10% ei tunnu paljoaa kun hinta on silti sikamainen. Yhteen suuntaankin maksaa kolmekymmppiä ja ei se matka ole niin laadukasta että saisi hinnalla vastinetta. 

Matkahuolto yrittää selvästi hankaloittaa Onnibussin toimintaa eivätkä tarjoa paketti, aikataulu tai aikataulunäyttö palveluita heille vaan ainoastaan laiturin. Niin eikös heidän olisi järkevämpi liikennöidä ihan omilta asemilta. Oma laituri, katos ja aikataulunäyttö ei varmaan maksa enempää kuin Matkahuollon asema maksut. Hyvä myyntivaltti Helsingissä olisi mm. terminaali Itä- Helsingissä. Jolloin idässä asuvien Länsi- Suomeen päästäkseen enää tarvitsisi mennä keskustaan saakka. Alkuvaiheessa (vuoteen 2014?) uusilla reiteillä heillä onkin erilliset lähtöpaikat, mutta toivoisin että heillä olisi kunnianhimoa perustaa omia bussiasemia eikä parkua Matkahuollon asemien perään. Matkahuolto yrittää polkea kilpalijat maan alle pois silmistä, näin EI saa antaa tapahtua. Saitana ihmisenä en halua maksaa kolmeakymppiä parin tunnin matkasta vähimmäis varustetulla bussilla, enkä usko että kovin moni muukaan. 

Tässä olisi mahdollisuus tarjota matkustajille kohtuuhintaista, mutta silti korkealaatuista palvelua. Tässä on mahdollisuuksia vaikka mihin, ja toivottavasti ne käytetään hyödyksi. Liikenteen vapautuminen tuo myös ulkomaisille isoille yhtiöille mahdollisuuden tulla ajamaan Suomeen liikennettä omilla ehdoillaan, hinnoillaan yms. Ilman että mikään taho määrää heidän puolestaan mitä lipuista pitää pyytä ja vedä välistä lippu- ja rahtituloja. Tai pakota ajamaan tappiolla. Ei ole mitään järkeä antaa yhden tahon päättää koko Suomen kaukoliikenteestä.

----------


## Eppu

> Niin eikös heidän olisi järkevämpi liikennöidä ihan omilta asemilta. Oma laituri, katos ja aikataulunäyttö ei varmaan maksa enempää kuin Matkahuollon asema maksut. Hyvä myyntivaltti Helsingissä olisi mm. terminaali Itä- Helsingissä. Jolloin idässä asuvien Länsi- Suomeen päästäkseen enää tarvitsisi mennä keskustaan saakka. Alkuvaiheessa (vuoteen 2014?) uusilla reiteillä heillä onkin erilliset lähtöpaikat, mutta toivoisin että heillä olisi kunnianhimoa perustaa omia bussiasemia eikä parkua Matkahuollon asemien perään. --
> Tässä olisi mahdollisuus tarjota matkustajille kohtuuhintaista, mutta silti korkealaatuista palvelua. Tässä on mahdollisuuksia vaikka mihin, ja toivottavasti ne käytetään hyödyksi. Liikenteen vapautuminen tuo myös ulkomaisille isoille yhtiöille mahdollisuuden tulla ajamaan Suomeen liikennettä omilla ehdoillaan, hinnoillaan yms. Ilman että mikään taho määrää heidän puolestaan mitä lipuista pitää pyytä ja vedä välistä lippu- ja rahtituloja.


Tällaisten omien bussiasemien perustamisessa saattaisi olla se haittapuoli, että niistä kertyisi varmaankin jonkinlaisia kuluja - omistaahan matkahuoltokin omat kiinteistönsä. Sinänsä lähdöt olisivatkin järkevää keskittää samaan pisteeseen eri kaupungeissa. Helsingissä tosiaan olisi esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksen terminaalissa tilaa, Tampereella puolestaan on joskus vuosikymmeniä sitten sijainnut linja-autoasema myös Pyynikintorilla (muinainen Tampereen läntinen las.)...

Toki ulkomaisille firmoille tulee myös mahdollisuuksia, mutta missä määrin ne näitä käyttäisivät jääkin nähtäväksi. Mitään suurta rynnistystä tänne tuskin kuitenkaan on tulossa, Euroopan näkökulmasta kun Suomi on pieni maa.

Mikäli luvat onnibussille myönnetään, uskoisin matkahuollon kuitenkin jossain vaiheessa vastaavan kilpailuasetelmaan - tavalla tai toisella.

----------


## hylje

Miksi vaivautua linja-autoasemakiinteistön tekemiseen? Valkkaa jostain sopivan pysäkkiparin jonka lähellä on parkkipaikka ja kahvila. Tälläinen löytynee joka kaupungista. Tarjoaa sitten kunnalle vähän rahaa ympäristön kohentamiseen ja opastekylttien asentamiseen. Halpaa ja tehokasta!

----------


## sm3

> Miksi vaivautua linja-autoasemakiinteistön tekemiseen? Valkkaa jostain sopivan pysäkkiparin jonka lähellä on parkkipaikka ja kahvila. Tälläinen löytynee joka kaupungista. Tarjoaa sitten kunnalle vähän rahaa ympäristön kohentamiseen ja opastekylttien asentamiseen. Halpaa ja tehokasta!


Tätä ajattelin kirjottaessani "Oma laituri, katos ja aikataulunäyttö". Se voi olla "oma" katettu pysäkki, jossa aikataulu paperi Onnibussin lähdöille. Kuten nimimerkin "Eppu" viestissä oli, olisi Helsingissä Itäkeskus hyvä, koska matkustajista iso osa tulee myös Itä-Helsingistä ja Vantaalta. Jolloin matka aika Kampista/Kamppiin on usein 20 minuutista ylöspäin sisältäen vaihtoja. Turku laajenee länteen ja bussiasema on idässä. Aiheuttaa jälleen 10-20 min. auto tai bussimatkan asemalle. Sen sijaan kuten Onnibus joutuu tekemään, voisi bussi lähteä lännen suunnasta ja ajaa Turun läpi pysähtyen välillä palvellen koko Turkua, toisessa päässä pitäisi ajaa Helsingin läpi itään palvellen koko Helsinkiä. Ja kaikissa muissakin kaupungeissa tulisi pyrkiä tähän. 

Matkahuollon asemilta operointi ei ole hyvä ajatus, koska vastatoimina voi Matkahuolto evätä Onnibussilta sen mahdollisuuden jolloin he joutuvat kuitenkin ennen pitkää ajamaan joistain muualta. Syyksi Matkahuolto voisi ilmoittaa että Onnibus aiheuttaa _vakavaa ja jatkuvaa haittaa_ operoimalla heidän asemiltaan. Kovin kauan ei kuitenkaan voida ajaa vain joltakin sopivalta pysäkkiparilta sillä se tekee hommasta vaikeaa ihmisille, koska he eivät löydä sitä pysäkkiparia vaikka opasteita olisikin jossakin lyhtypylväässä. Paikan täyttyy olla valmiiksi hyvin tunnettu, siisti ja turvallisen alueen maineessa oleva. Se voi olla jokin pysäkkisyvennys näkyvällä paikalla jonne löytää kysymättä neuvoa. 

Onnibussilla tulee olla jotain jolla erottua muista ja saada pitkäaikaisia asiakkaita. Uutisissa saatu ilmainen mainos tuonee lyhytaikaisia asiakkaita eli uuden kokeilijoita. Jotka eivät matkusta toista kertaa jollei Onnibus tarjoa heille jotain uutta ja mullistavaa halpojen hintojen lisäksi. On mahdollista että Onnibus jää lyhytaikaiseksi, mutta avaa markkinat uusille tulokkaille kuten Flying Finn-lentoyhtiö toi halpalennot suomeen.

----------


## Dakkus

Ulkomaisten bussifirmojen tuloa Suomeen rajoittaa jonkin verran se, että niitä ei juurikaan ole. Suomalainen käytäntö, jossa bussiliikenteellä on merkittävä rooli kaukoliikenteessä, on varsin harvinainen. EU-maita, joissa on sama tilanne, ovat Ruotsi, Viro, Latvia, Liettua ja Espanja. Onko muita?

----------


## killerpop

> Hyvin mielenkiintoista. Toivottavasti saavat luvat, ei oikein huvitaisi maksaa niitä sikamaisia matkahuollon hintoja parin tunnin bussimatkasta. 61 euroa Helsinki - Turku - Helsinki.  Jollen väärin muista.


Jos vähänkään useammin kulkee, niin 15  suunta, CityCity-lipulla. Tosin jos jätät tälläkin hetkellä 10% menopaluualennuksen huomioimatta, niin tuskin 50% alennuskaan houkuttelee.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Jos vähänkään useammin kulkee, niin 15  suunta, CityCity-lipulla. Tosin jos jätät tälläkin hetkellä 10% menopaluualennuksen huomioimatta, niin tuskin 50% alennuskaan houkuttelee.


Naurettavat 120 päivää voimassa oleva sarjalippu onkin vertailukelpoinen kalliiden kertalippujen kanssa. Timo Soini taisi puhua vuosi sitten omenoista ja meloneista, joille ei sovi sama hattu. MH:n ja auringonlaskun ratsastajien bisnesäly alkaa kyllä hahmottua, jos eroa silloin tällöin matkustavan ja vähintään 9 matkaa 4 kuukauden aikana tekevän välilläkään ei huomata.

----------


## sm3

> Jos vähänkään useammin kulkee, niin 15  suunta, CityCity-lipulla. Tosin jos jätät tälläkin hetkellä 10% menopaluualennuksen huomioimatta, niin tuskin 50% alennuskaan houkuttelee.


Rupeaa kirjottamis into pikku hiljaa hiipumaan, kun saa tuommoisia vastauksia. Ongelma CityCity lipussa on se että en viimeaikoina ole matkustanut niin useasti että se kannattaisi, toiseksi minulla ei ole matkahuollon matkakorttia joka vaaditaan tuohon lippuun. Enkä matkusta niin usein että ehtisin nuo matkat edes käyttämään. Tavallinen satunnaismatkaaja kun olen. Matkustan 5 - 10 kertaa vuodessa mainittua väliä, viime vuosina vähemmän. 2000- luvun alussa ja puolivälissä jopa 10 kertaa vuodessa. 10% alennus on jäänyt minulta täysin huomaamatta, kun en ole lukenut Matkahuollon sivuja läpi niin tarkkaan. 10% 60 eurosta on muutenkin niin vähän että sillä ei ole mitään virkaa. Olen tavallinen matkustaja joka on kiinnostunut busseista ja yleensä joukkoliikenteestä. Se ei kuitenkaan vissiin velvoita olemaan asiantuntija kaikkeen joka liittyy joukkoliikenteeseen. 

Eli kiitos ideoista, mutta ei kiitos. Ja, otsikko on _"Onnibus - Uusi pikavuoroyritys"_ ei _"sm3 ei osta menopaluulippua, miksi?"._ Joten tämä aihe on *nyt* loppuun käsitelty  :Mad:  Kaikkea täällä kyselläänkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:16 ----------




> Ulkomaisten bussifirmojen tuloa Suomeen rajoittaa jonkin verran se, että niitä ei juurikaan ole. Suomalainen käytäntö, jossa bussiliikenteellä on merkittävä rooli kaukoliikenteessä, on varsin harvinainen. EU-maita, joissa on sama tilanne, ovat Ruotsi, Viro, Latvia, Liettua ja Espanja. Onko muita?


Mahdollisia yhtiöitä: Swebus *(*Ruotsi*)*, FirstGroup *(*Ruotsi (juna), Tanska (juna), Irlanti, Kanada, Yhdysvallat (Mm. Greyhound Lines), Iso- Britannia*)*.

----------


## Mikle

> Mahdollisia yhtiöitä: Swebus *(*Ruotsi*)*, FirstGroup *(*Ruotsi (juna), Tanska (juna), Irlanti, Kanada, Yhdysvallat (Mm. Greyhound Lines), Iso- Britannia*)*.


Mä olen luullut, että "ulkomaisia bussiyhtiöitä" olisi jo nyt maassamme? Ovatko ne tuoneet tullessaan onnen ja autuuden ilman lieveilmiöitä?

----------


## sm3

> Mä olen luullut, että "ulkomaisia bussiyhtiöitä" olisi jo nyt maassamme? Ovatko ne tuoneet tullessaan onnen ja autuuden ilman lieveilmiöitä?


Kunhan mainistin että tuo myös *mahdollisuuksia* ulkomaisten (uusien tai vanhojen) yhtiöiden tulla ajamaan tänne ilman että mikään taho määrä heidän puolestaan liikennöintiin liittyvistä asioista. *En* väittänyt sen olevan avain onneen, *en* myöskään toivonut viestissäni näin tapahtuvan *enkä* väittänyt sen ratkaisevan kaikki ongelmat.

----------


## Tunni

Matkahuolto ei näytä olevan enää ollenkaan ajan tasalla. Bussiliikenne kehittyy, ja Matkahuolto jättää kehityksen huomiotta. Matkahuollon satumaailmassa ei ole olemassa mitään uusia bussivuoroja. Netin aikatauluhaku ei ole enää yhtään hyödyllisempi kuin bussifirmojen omat aikatauluvihkot, kun se ei näytä kaikkia vuoroja. Varmasti matkustajatkin alkavat tämän pian oppia, kun tajuavat ettei sieltä löydykään uusia halpoja Onnibus-vuoroja.

Onnibussin pitäisi minun mielestäni päästä Helsingissä lähtemään Kampista, koska sekä matkustajien että liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta on viisainta, että kaikki kaukoliikennebussit lähtevät samasta paikasta. Jos matkustajat sitten alkavat kerääntyä vain Onnibussin laiturin eteen, niin mikä estää muita liikennöitsijöitä alentamasta hintoja, eihän Matkahuolto sitä määrää, paljonko liikennöitsijät ottavat hintaa omissa busseissaan.

Onnibussin pitää vain pystyä todistamaan, että halvalla voi ajaa kannattavasti ilman ikivanhaa kalustoa ja ilman epärehellisiä keinoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mahdollisia yhtiöitä: Swebus *(*Ruotsi*)*.


Swebusin olisi helppo aloittaa kaukoliikennevuorojen ajaminen Suomessa, ei tarvitsisi muuta kuin Nobinan hommata kaukoliikennebusseja.

----------


## Peba

Kuinkakohan isolla osalla Onnibussin mahdollisista Helsingin-reittien asiakkaista on HKL:n kuukausilippu? Onkohan kaukovuorojen matkustajien matkanpää usein keskustassa?

Jos suurella osalla on lippu ja suurin osa ei ole menossa/tulossa Helsiki kympistä, fiksua olisi pohjoisessa jäädä esim. Pasilan aseman eteen, lännessä Ruoholahteen ja idässä Itäkeskukseen. Länsimetron tultua päättäri voisi olla Lauttasaaressa. Näin Onnibussin kalusto olisi mahdollisimman ahkerassa käytössä. Pikavuoroliikenne kun ei kaupungin ruuhkassa ole sen nopampaa kuin liikennelaitoksen kyyti. Tällaista 'HKL:n rajalle' -strategiaa vastaan kilpailijoiden olisi vaikeaa kilpailla. 

Jos taas Onnibussi menee Kamppiin, on kyseessä lähinnä hinta-innovaatio, jonka kilpailjat voivat kopioida, kunnes Onnibussi saadaan pois markkinoilta. 

Todelliset halpislentoyhtiöt ovat olleet hyvin menestyviä, halpislentoyhtiöiksi meikatut valtionyhtiöt eivät ainakaan Euroopassa tai Yhdysvalloissa ole onnistuneet strategioissaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuinkakohan isolla osalla Onnibussin mahdollisista Helsingin-reittien asiakkaista on HKL:n kuukausilippu?


Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan niin ei kenelläkään, koska liput myy HSL.  :Wink: 

Mutta ymmärsin kyllä mitä tarkoitit ja tuo vaihtoehto olisi kyllä oikeasti hyvä. Turha matkustajia on keskustaan asti kuljettaa ja jumittaa liikennettä vielä enemmän, kun he voivat vaihtaa HSL-alueen kulkuneuvoihin jo aikaisemmin. Ja jos vaihdot synkronoitaisiin hyvin, voisi matkustajia kiinnostaa Onnibus hinnan lisäksi myös helppouden vuoksi.

----------


## Jufo

> Jos vähänkään useammin kulkee, niin 15  suunta, CityCity-lipulla. Tosin jos jätät tälläkin hetkellä 10% menopaluualennuksen huomioimatta, niin tuskin 50% alennuskaan houkuttelee.


Jos tuossa lipussa ei olisi aikarajaa niin mielelläni sijoittaisin 240 tuohon lippuun ja kulkisin Hki-Tre väliä bussilla hintaan 15 suunta. Tällä hetkellä matkustan tuota väliä halvimmalla taajamajunalla hieman yli 20 per suunta. Koska Matkahuollolla ei näytä olevan kiinnostusta saada minua matkustajakseen niin joudun käyttämään junaa jatkossakin.

----------


## Knightrider

Tähän mennessä olen harvat pitkät matkani tehnyt suosiolla Pendolinolla mukavuuden, nopeuden ja ympäristöystävällisyyden vuoksi. Ja muuten, sillä 61 eurolla pääsee IC2:lla Turkuun ja takaisin jos haluaa pysyä kertalipuissa. En kuitenkaan näe mahdottomuutena, ettenkö joskus käyttäisi Onnibusia, joka on tosiaan ainoa bensalla/dieselillä kulkevaa autoa edullisempi vaihtoehto ja koska Onnibus tähtää kaikkien paikkojen täyttämiseen matkasta tulee myös ympäristöystävällisempi kuin taksilla, bensa/dieselautolla tai toisella bussiyhtiöllä.

----------


## Tunni

> -- ja koska Onnibus tähtää kaikkien paikkojen täyttämiseen matkasta tulee myös ympäristöystävällisempi kuin taksilla, bensa/dieselautolla tai toisella bussiyhtiöllä.


Mikäs bussiyhtiö ei tähtäisi kaikkien paikkojen täyttämiseen?  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mä olen luullut, että "ulkomaisia bussiyhtiöitä" olisi jo nyt maassamme? Ovatko ne tuoneet tullessaan onnen ja autuuden ilman lieveilmiöitä?


Kuinka monta lippuja myyvää ulkomaista firmaa Suomessa on? Tietääkseni vain yksi, ja sekin on tähän mennessä operoinut vain vanhalla monopoliläänitysten järjestelmällä hyvin pienellä alueella. Mikä on siis kysymyksesi pointti? Kysy uudelleen, kun Suomessa on oikeasti markkinaehtoista liikennettä, jossa yritykset ovat myös vastuussa markkinoinnista ja lipunmyynnistä ja jossa mukana on myös ulkomaisia yrityksiä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mikäs bussiyhtiö ei tähtäisi kaikkien paikkojen täyttämiseen?


Ymmärsit varmaan, mutta tarkoitin: "Koska Onnibussit tulevat aina täyteen joka paikalle erikseen kysynnän mukaan laskelmoidun hinnan vuoksi..."

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tällaisten omien bussiasemien perustamisessa saattaisi olla se haittapuoli, että niistä kertyisi varmaankin jonkinlaisia kuluja - omistaahan matkahuoltokin omat kiinteistönsä.


Tietääkseni Tampereen linja-autoasema on Tampereen kaupungin omistuksessa ja Matkahuolto on vuokralla siellä. Mahtaako Matkahuolto omistaa myöskään Kampin keskusta? En oikein usko. Korjatkoon joku jos tietoni eivät ole oikeita.

----------


## Mikle

> Kysy uudelleen, kun Suomessa on oikeasti markkinaehtoista liikennettä, jossa yritykset ovat myös vastuussa markkinoinnista ja lipunmyynnistä ja jossa mukana on myös ulkomaisia yrityksiä.


Pointtina lähinnä se, että ensinnäkin maassa tosiaan taitaa toimia jo ulkomainen bussifirma ja katsantokannasta riippuen useampiakin.
Jatkopointtina se, että omasta mielestäni ei ollut pelkästään positiivinen muutos kun ulkomaisia bussifirmoja aikanaan tuli pk-seudun liikenteeseen. Kaluston kunto ja yleinen matkustusmukavuus nitkahti aikalailla. Eihän se toki tarkoita sitä, etteikö ulkomailta voisi tulla myös hyvin asiallisia ja laadukkaita toimijoita. Mutta ulkomaisten firmojen tulo tänne vapahtamaan asiakkaat tehottomuuden ja välistävedon ikeestä on aika usein kuultu mantra täällä Härmässä.
Ketjun varsinainen aihe eli Onnibus taitaa olla esimerkki siitä, että osataan sitä Suomessakin yrittää hieman uudenlaista.
Edelleen, kun aina haen esimerkkini hiukan paremmin tuntemastani rahtialasta, niin siellä ulkomaiset firmat ei ole tuoneet suomalaisille yrityksille kuin harmia. Hetkellisesti lyhytnäköiset suomalaiset kuljetustenantajat toki nettoavat rahtien poljennasta, mutta pitemmällä tähtäimellä kaikki kärsii myös asiakkaat, kun asiansa pykälien mukaan hoitavat ja laadukasta palvelua tarjoavat toimijat ovat vaikeuksissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jatkopointtina se, että omasta mielestäni ei ollut pelkästään positiivinen muutos kun ulkomaisia bussifirmoja aikanaan tuli pk-seudun liikenteeseen. Kaluston kunto ja yleinen matkustusmukavuus nitkahti aikalailla. Eihän se toki tarkoita sitä, etteikö ulkomailta voisi tulla myös hyvin asiallisia ja laadukkaita toimijoita. Mutta ulkomaisten firmojen tulo tänne vapahtamaan asiakkaat tehottomuuden ja välistävedon ikeestä on aika usein kuultu mantra täällä Härmässä.


Mutta oliko tämä ulkomaisen toimijan vika? Eikö yleisesti ole hyväksyttyä ymmärtää, ettei huonon tuotteen kauppa ole myyjän vaan ostajan vika, kun suostuu huonoa ostamaan.

Muutama vuosi sitten juttelin Amsterdamin bussiliikenteestä. Siellä tilaajan periaate oli, että kalusto saa olla enintään 6 vuotta vanhaa. Siinä on yksi ratkaisu siihen, missä kunnossa bussit keskimäärin ovat. En epäile, etteikö kyllin suurella rahalla pysy vanhempikin kalusto yhtä hyvässä kunnossa, mutta se voi tulla kalliimmaksi kuin nuoremmat bussit. Tietenkin ihmettelin, minne elinkaarensa puolivälissä oleva kalusto sitten joutuu. Se ei periaatteessa ole tilaajan ongelma, mutta jos ne eivät kelpaa minnekään, niin pakkohan sen on alkaa tuntua hinnassa. Toistaiseksi ainakin maailmalta löytyy jälkimarkkinoita, joten Amsterdamin kannalta asia on kunnossa.

Yleensä halpa on myös huonoa. Niinpä pitää kysyä, miksi kuitenkin halpa hinta aina kelpaa? On sitten kyse busseista tai rahtiliikenteestä. Ei kukaan rahdin tilaaja ole tietämätön siitä, että puolipimeän rahdin halpa hinta perustuu alipalkattuun kuljettajaan, verottomaan naftaan ja rajan taakse rekisteröityyn autoon, josta ei ole maksettu veroja ja vakuutuksia kuten Suomessa on pakko.

Mutta samaan perustuu koko aineellinen elintasomme. Ei meitä sureta ostaa kännyköitä, telkkareita, autoja, kodinkoneita ja ihan mitä vaan, joita tehdään riisikuppipalkalla ja 12 tunnin työpäivillä Foxconnilla ja kaltaisissaan firmoissa. Itse käymme töissä ja teemme 8 tunnin työpäivänä tehollisesti ehkä 4 tuntia töitä ja olemme sitä mieltä, että meillä on oikeus saada päivästä liksaa sen verran kuin siellä Foxconnilla saa kuukaudessa.

Jos ajatellaan linja-autoalaa, tai vielä laajemmin henkilökuljetusta yleisesti, kehotan myös katsomaan peiliin. Onnibussi osoittaa, että hinnoissa tai osaamisessa on ilmaa niin kotimaisilla kunnon yrittäjillä kuin ulkomaisilla hinnanpolkijoilla. Kotimaassa on kartellijärjestelmä, korkea hintataso mutta mahdollisesti myös ylilaatua itse tuotteessa. Ulkomainen ei myy ylilaatua, ehkä alilaatua jopa hintaansa nähden, mutta periaatteessa kilpailee vain hinnalla. Tietty on hankala verrata kaukoliikennettä kaupunkiliikenteeseen, mutta Onnibussi osoittaa, että innovatiivisuudelle on sijaa ja toimimalla fiksusti saadaan hintaa alas ja laatu on silti kohdallaan.

Onnibussin konsepti ei ole patenttisuojattu innovaatio, vaan maailmalta tunnettujen kaupankäynnin periaatteiden soveltamista henkilöliikenteen kauppaan. Ei ole Onnibussin vika, että se toimii kuten toimii. Kuka vaan olisi voinut tehdä saman jo aikoja sitten, mutta ei ole kiinnostanut. Rahaa on tullut helpommalla. Samalla tavalla voi sanoa myös raideliikenteestä. Linja-autoalalla on ollut vuosikausia aikaa lobata itsellensä oikeus kiskoille. Kuten nämä haukutut kansainväliset yrittäjät toimivat. Mutta ei ole kiinnostanut. Intoa on löytynyt vain kiukutteluun siitä, että valtio maksaa monopolille tukea, joka vie bussifirman markkinat. Jos se asia harmittaa, sille voi tehdä jotain. Mutta ilmeisesti ei ole oikeasti harmittanut.

Ehtiiköhän Onnibussi ajamaan kiskobussejakin ennen muita. Ja sitten tulee taas itkua ja parkua siitä, että Onnikiskobussi toimii fiksusti, tehokkaasti ja kuluttajan mieliksi.

Antero

----------


## sm3

Kansainvälisillä yrityksillä on rahaa ja kokemusta. Ja ovat usein toimitavoiltaan agressiivisempia kuin suomalaiset, eli kaluston käyttö on tehokasta ja rahaa tahkotaan. Ja jos hankaluuksia tulee lupien kanssa niin ei luovuteta vaan yritetään kunnes saadaan kummallekkin osapuolelle sopiva ratkaisu. Eikä heillä ole tapana alistua viranomaisten tai kilpalijan uhkaillessa niin helposti, koska jos ongelmia tulee niin muiden maiden toimintoihin se ei vaikuta mitenkään.  Suomalaiset yhtiöt valittavat ja samalla kyyristelevät nurkassa siinä pelossa että jos he jotain tekevät niin viranomainen vetää maton alta ja toiminta päättyy. Suomi on monessa asiassa täysin läpimätä. 

Suomen markkinat ovat niin pienet, että kaukoliikenteen vapautuessa voi monelle yhtiölle käydä huonosti. Suomen markkinnoiden pienyys ajaa joka alalla suomalaisia yhtiöitä ulkomaille. Bussiyhtiöt ostavat suomeen kalustoa halvalla, koska heidän on tarkoitus joskus kattaa niihin menneet kulut. Kalliiden huippuvarusteltujen bussien ostaminen vain suomen markkinnoille ajaa yhtiön konkurssiin. Suomessa on viisi miljoonaa ihmistä ja varmaan satoja bussiyhtiötä, osalla yksi auto joillain monta.
Suomessa ei ole niin paljoaa asiakkaita että kalliiden autojen kulut saataisiin piiloon. Siksi saadaan tyytyä halpoihin ja vanhoihin autoihin. Ja ne vanhimmat autot usein löytyvät suomalaisilta yhtiöiltä, joilla ei ole varaa tai halua ostaa uudempaa, koska pitää vanhojen autojen hinta saada ensin takaisin.

Jos HSL alueella yhtiöille maksettaisiin edes sen vertaa että liikennöinnin kulut saataisiin piloon, ja tulisi vielä voittoa. Niin ehkä saisimme nauttia uudemmista ja paremmassa kunnossa olevista autoista. Toki uusia autoja on, mutta ne ovat usein halvinta mallia jota markkinoilta löytyy, koska varmasti edes niiden hintaa ei HSL alueella pysty saamaan takaisin. Esimerkkinä vaikka Irisbus Crossway LE, halvinta ja huonointa laatua jossa vikoja enemmän kuin toimivia osia (kuulemma). Se miksi asiat olivat "paremmin" ennen johtuu siitä, että linjoja ja busseja oli selkeästi vähemmän jolloin olemassa oleviin riitti enemmän rahaa, samoin yhtiöitä oli vähemmän tai ne olivat pienempiä (Liikennöinnistä saatavat korvaukset suurempia, koska ei ollut yhtiöitä jotka saivat ulkomailta tai kotimaasta (Helb) lähes rajattomasti rahaa, jolloin ne voivat tehdä vaikka 1 sentin tarjouksen). Samoin autot olivat korkeita mikä vissiin teki niistä halvempia ostaa ja selkeästi vähemmän vikaherkkiä ja tasasempia matkustaa. 

Kaukoliikenteeseen saisi muitakin autoja kuin OmniExpressiä ja Volvo 9700:asta, mutta ei se kannata reitti liikenteessä koska kulut täytyy saada katettua. Tilausliikenteessä on sitten muutakin kalustoa, koska homma on kannattavampaa.

Maksamme suomalaisten yhtiöiden uudet autot kohoavissa lipunhinnoissa. Jos hinta halutaan saada alas on vaihtoehtoina ulkomaiset alipalkatut kuljettajat, vanhat tai halpahalli bussit, Suomen väkiluku moninkertaistuu, kansainvälinen yhtiö joka voi syyttää rahaa Suomen toimintoihin kattaakseen kulut. Mutta paras vaihtoehto olisi puolittaa liikennöitsijöiden määrä, nykyisellään kaikille ei riitä matkustajia, ja yhtiöitä estetään kaatumasta (ettei vaan häviä se 10 min suuntaansa vuoro kirkon pihalta koululle) nostamalla lipunhintoja ja verotusta.

Tiivistelmä:

Suomen markkinat ovat liian pienet, ja kansainvälisyys on joskus tulevaisuudessa ainoa ja viimeinen vaihtoehto. Esimerkkinä Finnair joka pakenee Suomesta *ulkomaille*, ja jättää Suomen sisäiset reitit *kansainvälisille* yhtiöille. Koska Finnair ei halua kaatua vain siksi että on suomalainen yhtiö.

----------


## Joonas Pio

YLE Turun uutinen Onnibusin uudesta Helsinki-Turku-Raisio -reitistä:

http://yle.fi/alueet/turku/2012/03/h...n_3301179.html

Ja Onnibusin omilta sivuilta löytyy jo aikataulukin:

http://www.onnibus.fi/turku-helsinki

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jatkopointtina se, että omasta mielestäni ei ollut pelkästään positiivinen muutos kun ulkomaisia bussifirmoja aikanaan tuli pk-seudun liikenteeseen.


Mutta sillä ei ole mitään relevanssia tässä asiassa, koska näillä firmoilla ei ole mitään rahallista rajapintaa asiakkaaseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:03 ----------




> Edelleen, kun aina haen esimerkkini hiukan paremmin tuntemastani rahtialasta, niin siellä ulkomaiset firmat ei ole tuoneet suomalaisille yrityksille kuin harmia. Hetkellisesti lyhytnäköiset suomalaiset kuljetustenantajat toki nettoavat rahtien poljennasta, mutta pitemmällä tähtäimellä kaikki kärsii myös asiakkaat, kun asiansa pykälien mukaan hoitavat ja laadukasta palvelua tarjoavat toimijat ovat vaikeuksissa.


B2B-kauppa on myös niin luonteeltaan erilaista, ettei siitäkään saa mitään järkevää vertailukohtaa.

----------


## Samppa

> Jos HSL alueella yhtiöille maksettaisiin edes sen vertaa että liikennöinnin kulut saataisiin piloon, ja tulisi vielä voittoa.)


Liikennöitsijälle maksetaan juuri sen verran kuin tarjouksessa pyydetään.




> Se miksi asiat olivat "paremmin" ennen johtuu siitä, että linjoja ja busseja oli selkeästi vähemmän jolloin olemassa oleviin riitti enemmän rahaa, samoin yhtiöitä oli vähemmän tai ne olivat pienempiä (Liikennöinnistä saatavat korvaukset suurempia, koska ei ollut yhtiöitä jotka saivat ulkomailta tai kotimaasta (Helb) lähes rajattomasti rahaa, jolloin ne voivat tehdä vaikka 1 sentin tarjouksen).


Liikennöinnistä saatavat korvaukset olivat suurempia, koska ei tarvinnut tehdä edes 1 sentin tarjouksia.
Ei tarvinnut kilpailla liikenteestä.
Helbin edeltäjä oli kaupungin laitos, myöhemmin kaupungin liikelaitos ja budjetti oli osa kaupungin budjettia.
HKL-bussiliikenteen osuus kaupungin budjetista oli isompi kuin mitä kaupunki nyt sijoittaa Helsingin Bussiliikenne Osakeyhtiöön.

----------


## sm3

> Liikennöitsijälle maksetaan juuri sen verran kuin tarjouksessa pyydetään.
> 
> Liikennöinnistä saatavat korvaukset olivat suurempia, koska ei tarvinnut tehdä edes 1 sentin tarjouksia.
> Ei tarvinnut kilpailla liikenteestä.
> Helbin edeltäjä oli kaupungin laitos, myöhemmin kaupungin liikelaitos ja budjetti oli osa kaupungin budjettia.
> HKL-bussiliikenteen osuus kaupungin budjetista oli isompi kuin mitä kaupunki nyt sijoittaa Helsingin Bussiliikenne Osakeyhtiöön.


HSL varmaan osaa arvioida onko tarjous semmoinen että sillä pystytään oikeasti linjaa ajamaan. Ja soisin heidän myös asiaan puuttuvan jos tarjous on rajusti alakanttiin. HSL:ällä on kaksi vaihtoehtoa joko säästää yhtiöille maksettavissa korvauksissa sekä kuunnella ihmisten valituksia, ja katsella kun ihmiset siirtyvät oman auton käyttäjiksi. Tai vahdata tarjouksia ja valita se hivenen kalliimpi mutta laadukkaampi. Jolloin ehkä saatasiin uusia käyttäjiä mahdollisesti paremman joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, ja sitä kautta lisää tuloja. Osa syy henkilöauton käyttämiseen ihmisillä on se että, bussi ei tule, tai siinä on niin epämukava tai turvatonta (esim. yöaikaan) matkustaa että haluavat käyttää omaa autoa. Tavallisesti ihmiset ajattelevat kilpailutuksen olevan syy bussien huonoon kuntoon ja kuljettajien ulkomaalaistumiseen, tässä olisi HSL:n tilaisuus parantaa mainettaan karsimalla aivan liian alhaiset tarjoukset pois. 

Tosiaan, joku ajatusvirhe minulla käynyt kun tuota kirjoitin. Joka tapauksessa tarjoisten tietoinen polkeminen alas laadun kustannuksella oli se pääasia tuossa lauseessa.

----------


## Samppa

> Tosiaan, joku ajatusvirhe minulla käynyt kun tuota kirjoitin. Joka tapauksessa tarjoisten tietoinen polkeminen alas laadun kustannuksella oli se pääasia tuossa lauseessa.


Liikennöitsijät hinnoittelevat tarjouksensa kuten haluavat. Jos HSL ei valitse tarjouspyynnön mukaista edullisinta tarjousta siitä seuraa valituksia markkinaoikeuteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liikennöitsijät hinnoittelevat tarjouksensa kuten haluavat. Jos HSL ei valitse tarjouspyynnön mukaista edullisinta tarjousta siitä seuraa valituksia markkinaoikeuteen.


Tarkkaan ottaen HSL ei valitse halvinta vaan kilpailun ehtojen ja vaatmusen mukaan kokonaisedullisimman. HSL:n kilpailutuksessa on myös laatupisteitä, jotka vaikuttavat.

Mutta menee nyt jo ohi aiheen. Sillä Onnibus ei tarjoa HSL:lle eikä muillekaan tilaajaorganisaatioille, vaan Onnibus ajaa markkinaehtoista liikennettä, jossa myydään kuluttajille ja katetaan toiminta lipputuloilla. Onnibussin kilpailijoita ovat toiset bussiyhtiöt, mutta Porin reitillä ei kukaan, koska mikään muu yhtiö ei hakenut reitille liikennöintilupaa. Se on tietenkin yhteistä HSL:n kilpailutuksen kanssa, että Onnibuskin hinnoittelee kuten haluaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Onnibussin kilpailijoita ovat toiset bussiyhtiöt, mutta Porin reitillä ei kukaan, koska mikään muu yhtiö ei hakenut reitille liikennöintilupaa.


VR:n alennushinnat ovat aika lailla Onnibussin autosta ostetun normaalilipun luokkaa. Helsinki-Turku alelähtöjä on VR:llä arkena kolme päivässä, Onnibussilla neljä. Alennuksia ei tietty ole ruuhkahuipun junilla, joten siinä mielessä palvelut eivät ole ihan vertailukelpoisia, mutta VR:n alennuksia on kuitenkin esim. klo 15.00 lähdöillä.

----------


## Eppu

Tuo Turun lentoasemalla poikkeamien on kyllä Onnibussilta oiva veto. Tätähän voisi soveltaa myös Tampere-Helsinki -reitillä, mutta siten, että esim. Sääksjärvellä olisi vaihto toiseen autoon, joka jatkaisi Pirkkalan lentoasemalle ja päinvastoin. Mitenkähän paljon tällainen vaikuttaisi hintoihin, kun järjestelyyn tietty tarvittaisiin toinen auto ja kuljettaja? Voisi kuitenkin olla kannattavaakin, kun Ryanairilla on sieltä päivittäin monia lentoja useisiin kohteisiin.
Ja mikäli joskus Turku-Tampere -reitti avataan, Turun lentoasemalla poikkeaminen olisi todella vaivatonta...

Näyttäis hieman siltä, että matkahuolto taitaa jäädä yleisessä kehityssuunnassa jossain määrin jälkeen - ellei se ryhdy muuttamaan hinnoitteluaan nykyisestä. Monessa mielessä se on ollut edelläkävijä viime vuosina, mutta pelkkä vakimatkustajien ja tiettyä väliä paljon suhaavien suosiminen lippujen hinnoissa ei enää riitä. Myös satunnaisille matkustajille olisi ennen pitkää annettava jotain. Halvemmat hinnat esimerkiksi etukäteen nettikaupasta ostettuna olisi varmasti paikallaan, ja taatusti lisäisi bussin käyttöä nykyisestä. Touhun voisi hyvin aloittaa vaikka just EB-vuoroista, ne kun muutenkin erottuvat muista kulkineista ja tuossa olisi valmis ja tunnettu brändi markkinointikonstina.

----------


## marX

Tässä ketjussa on kovin vähän keskusteltu linja-autoasemien periaatteellisesta määritelmästä. Ainakin itselle on tässä Onnibussi-keskustelun yhteydessä vasta välähtänyt, että linja-autoasemat eivät olekaan mitään yleisiä julkisia linja-autoliikenteen terminaaleja, vaan yhden yksittäisen toimijan operoimia sellaisia.

Siinä on mielestäni hyvin suuri epäkohta, johon kuntapäättäjien pitäisi puuttua erittäin nopeasti, jotta toimintaedellytykset itsenäisten linja-autoyrittäjien liikenteelle varmistetaan. Matkustajan, eli tavallisen kansalaisen, kannalta ainoa oikea ratkaisu olisi se, että kaikki liikenne keskittyisi yhtenäisiin terminaalehin, jossa olisi yhtäläinen palvelutaso kaikille operaattoreille. (Tämä ei siis ota kantaa siihen, etteikö näitä terminaaleja voisi olla erilaisilla tavoilla toteutettuina muuallakin kuin kaupunkien keskustoissa). Olen melko varma, että erittäin harvalle valtuutetulle tulee edes mieleen moinen epäkohta, joten pitäisiköhän tässä suunnitella jonkinlainen lobbauskampanja...

Tokihan maailmalla on melko yleistä, että eri operaattoreilla on omat asemansa, mutta aika typerää se matkustajan kannalta mielestäni olisi, jos erikseen pitäisi miettiä, että meneekö matkahuoltolinja-autoasemalle vai onnibussilinja-autoasemalle vai megabusfinlandlinja-autoasemalle. Puhumattakaan siitä, että näistä ensiksimainitulla on jättimäinen markkinaetu sen johdosta, että matkustajat ovat tottuneet juuri matkahuoltolinja-autoaseman olevan se yksi ja ainoa, josta kaikki liikenne kulkee.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Sitten aletaanki pikku hiljaa odottelemaan, että koska bus4you:n kaltaiset koiviston kaatajat valtaavat suomesta tilaa.  :Smile:  Pääsuuntiin varmaan ainakin olisi kysyntää. Ei siitä haittaa olisi myöskään Helsinki-Rovaniemi, Helsinki-Kuopio-Oulu tai Turku-Vaasa-Oulu reiteillä. Voisi olla sitten todelliseksi kilpailijaksi jo yöjunalle jos istuimet vastaavat lentokoneen businessluokkaa jo..

----------


## tlajunen

> Sitten aletaanki pikku hiljaa odottelemaan, että koska bus4you:n kaltaiset koiviston kaatajat valtaavat suomesta tilaa.  Pääsuuntiin varmaan ainakin olisi kysyntää. Ei siitä haittaa olisi myöskään Helsinki-Rovaniemi, Helsinki-Kuopio-Oulu tai Turku-Vaasa-Oulu reiteillä. Voisi olla sitten todelliseksi kilpailijaksi jo yöjunalle jos istuimet vastaavat lentokoneen businessluokkaa jo..


Mitenhän monta tuollaista lentokoneen bisnesluokan istuinta mahtuisi linja-autoon... jotain ehkä kahdeksan kappaletta, jos oikein ahtaa. Sellaisessa sitten istuisi tai makaisi tuntitolkulla vailla järkevää jaloittelumahdollisuutta. En näin äkkiseltään pidä onnistuneena konseptina.  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

Kun Ruotsissa 90-luvun puolivälissä vapautettiin pikavuoroliikenne, ja silloinen Stagecoach rynni valtaamaan markkinat 75:llä uudella VanHoolilla, siellä käytiin sama asemasota kuin meillä nyt. Siellä kun linja-autoasemat ovat Länstrafiken-yhtiöiden omistamia, eikä heillä ollut minkäänlaista intressiä pikavuoroliikenteen kehittämiseen, lähinnä päinvastoin. Olihan siellä ehtona että pikavuoromatkan täytyy olla lääninrajan ylittävä, läänin sisäinen liikenne kun oli heidän pisnestään.
Sittemmin siellä tilanne on järkevöitynyt, ja tänäpäivänä monessa läänissä asemien lähtölaitureihin pääsee pikavuoroillakin. Tosin, poikkeuksia on vieläkin. Esimerkiksi UL ei vieläkään näe syytä antaa laituritilaa, ja Uppsalassa pikavuorojen pysäkit sijaitsevatkin katujen varsilla. Eikä edes kaikkien yhtiöiden pysäkit samalla kadulla.

Varmaan yksi Euroopan heikoimmista pikavuorojen lähtöpaikoista sijaitsee Kööpenhaminassa. Siellä "terminaalina" toimii syrjäinen, lähes valaisematon Ingerslevsgade.

Luulisin kuitenkin että Matkahuolto olisi antanut laituritilaa näille uusille vuoroille joita nyt haetaan. Syy miksi ei asemille haluta ajaa, lienee kaiketi että pelataan varman päälle. Ollaan rakennettu reitit siten ettei kukaan voisi väittää niiden kulkevan juuri "meidän" reitin kanssa päällekkäin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:03 ----------




> Mitenhän monta tuollaista lentokoneen bisnesluokan istuinta mahtuisi linja-autoon... jotain ehkä kahdeksan kappaletta, jos oikein ahtaa. Sellaisessa sitten istuisi tai makaisi tuntitolkulla vailla järkevää jaloittelumahdollisuutta. En näin äkkiseltään pidä onnistuneena konseptina.


Noh, ehkä Aliksi.K. nyt kuitenkin noilla lentokoneen businessluokka lähentelevillä istuimilla tarkoitti jotain tämän suuntaista:
http://www.businessline.ee/index.php?page=114&

----------


## Mikle

> Mutta sillä ei ole mitään relevanssia tässä asiassa, koska näillä firmoilla ei ole mitään rahallista rajapintaa asiakkaaseen.


Ei olekaan rahallista rajapintaa, mutta ne asiakkaat joutuu silti siinä samassa kyydissä kulkemaan ja siitä kyydistä maksamaan. Toimintakulttuuri näkyy hyvässä ja huonossa ihan yhtälailla vaikka välissä onkin joku organisaatio, joka raamit toiminnalle on sanellut.





> B2B-kauppa on myös niin luonteeltaan erilaista, ettei siitäkään saa mitään järkevää vertailukohtaa.


Ei se itseasiassa ole kovin erilaista jos ajatellaan yksityisen ihmisen tavaran kuskausta tai jonkun firman. Tai sitten jonkun yrityksen ostamia henkilökuljetuksia vs. yksityisen hankkimia matkoja

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:08 ----------




> Mutta oliko tämä ulkomaisen toimijan vika?


Se on totta, että myyjiä kyllä löytyy vaikka millaiselle sekundalle jos sille on ostajia. Halvin tarjous voittaa toteutuu ikävän usein. Eikä minustakaan siinä halvimmassa tarjouksessa toki ole mitään vikaa, jos sillä oikeasti saadaan mitä on haluttu ja silti toiminta on myös tuottajalla yleisesti asiallisella tasolla. Näinhän ei vaan kovin usein ole.  Ikäkriteeri on ihan hyvä periaate, tosin kyllä auton saa 6 vuoden aikanakin raadoksi, jos käyttö on mitä on ja huollot tehdään vasta sitten kun auto ei enää muuten liiku.  Asiallisella kunnossapidolla tuplasti vanhempikin ajopeli pysyy kunnossa,  joten laatukriteerit voisi asettaa ehkä toisinkin ilman, että matkustajat nyrpistelee rotiskobusseille.  Mikä sitten tulee taloudellisimmaksi on sitten toinen juttu. No, pääasia toki, että pyrkimyksiä laatuun on ja toki onhan täällä meilläkin omat kriteerit mm. iän suhteen




> Yleensä halpa on myös huonoa. Niinpä pitää kysyä, miksi kuitenkin halpa hinta aina kelpaa?


Tämä onkin hyvä kysymys. No, joskus halvan ja hyvän suhde opitaan kantapään kautta. Mahdollisimman halvan euron kuvat silmissä tarjouspyyntöjä väsäävät eivät juuri osaa ottaa huomioon, että halvin tarjous merkitsee yllättävän usein isohkoja välillisiä kustannuksia ja ongelmia hieman tuonnempana. Ja tämähän pätee aivan yhtälailla myös yksityishenkilöiden kulkemisiin ja kuljetuksiin.  Halvan hinnan perässä pimeään taksiin nousu voi käydäkin todella kalliiksi ja esimerkiksi muuttokuorman tuhoaminen taitamattomissa käsissä aiheuttaa sekin harmaita hiuksia ja rahanmenoa. 

Loppuun tiivistettäköön, että edullista hintaa tarjoavat ja asiansa hoitavat yritykset ovat tietysti postiviinen asia. Niitä mainittuja lieveilmiöitä sen sijaan en kaipaa, olivat sitten kotimaista tai ulkomaista alkuperää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei olekaan rahallista rajapintaa, mutta ne asiakkaat joutuu silti siinä samassa kyydissä kulkemaan ja siitä kyydistä maksamaan. Toimintakulttuuri näkyy hyvässä ja huonossa ihan yhtälailla vaikka välissä onkin joku organisaatio, joka raamit toiminnalle on sanellut.


Ei, vaan siinä on maailman ero (miten suomentaisi anglismin "world of difference"?), saako se bussiyhtiö rahaa niiltä matkustajilta. HSL:n tapauksessa se bussiyhtiö kuljettaa niitä matkustajia vain, koska se on pakko ja kuuluu sopimukseen, josta bussiyhtiö saa rahansa. Kaukoliikenteen vapaassa kilpailussa bussiyhtiö kuljettaa niitä matkustajia, koska matkustajat haluvat niin. Se todellakin kehittää täysin eri toimintakulttuurin yrityksiä. Edellinen on tuotantolähtöinen B2B-yritys, jälkimmäinen markkinointilähtöinen B2C-yritys. Edellinen optimoi tuotannon tehokkuutta, jälkimmäinen pyrkii palvelemaan matkustajia. Edelliselle matkustajien palvelupyrkimyksen hoitaa HSL. Edelliselle ei ole lisämatkustajista muuta kuin haittaa, jälkimmäiselle lisämatkustajat ratkaisevat yrityksen pystyssäpysymisen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:31 ----------




> Ei se itseasiassa ole kovin erilaista jos ajatellaan yksityisen ihmisen tavaran kuskausta tai jonkun firman. Tai sitten jonkun yrityksen ostamia henkilökuljetuksia vs. yksityisen hankkimia matkoja


Olet erittäin väärässä. B2B-kaupassa, varsinkin rahdin B2B-kaupassa vastapuolena on isoja yrityksiä, joilla on ammattilaisia ostajia. Yksittäinen kuluttaja ostamassa bussilippua on luonteeltaan ihan erilainen, ostaa eri paikasta, eri aikaan, eri tuntemuksin, eri tarkoitukseen ja hakee erilaisia laatuasioita.

Ja sinä et vertaillut yllä yrityksen ostamia henkilökuljetuksia yksityisen hankkimiin matkoihin, vaan yrityksen ostamia rahtipalveluja yksityisten ostamiin matkoihin. Sinä hait vertailua juuri B2B-rahtialasta B2C-matkustajakuljetukseen.

----------


## Mikle

> Ei, vaan siinä on maailman ero (miten suomentaisi anglismin "world of difference"?), saako se bussiyhtiö rahaa niiltä matkustajilta.


Kritisoimani toimintakulttuuri näkyy silti, olkoonkin välissä tilaajaorganisaatio. Tietysti palvelun tilaaja määrittää sopimuksessaan toiminnan raamit ja se toki sellaisenaan antaa leiman asiakkaiden saatavilla olevalle palvelulle.  Kuitenkin, jos joku yritys tällaisessa tuotantomallissa ajattaa vaikkapa liikenteeseen kelpaamattomia sotkuisia autoja ja joku toinen taas ei, niin kertoohan se aika paljon juurikin näiden kahden firman toimintakulttuurista. Aivan sama jos joku firma tällaisessa mallissa pyrkii ajamaan kalustoaan matkustajaystävällisyyteen ja polttoainetaloudellisuuteen keskittyen huomioiden samalla kaluston mahdollisimman oikean käytön ja joku toinen taas ei jaksa koko hommaan laittaa paukkuja ajatellen homman toimivan ilmankin ja ilman (suoria) lisäkustannuksia. 
Tuo asiakkaita palveleva kaukoliikenteen firma voi aivan samoin panostaa matkustajaystävällisyyteen toiminnassaan tai sitten voi ajatella omien kustannusten minimoimisen kaikessa olevan avain onneen. Molemmissa malleissa väärät toimintatavat voivat lopulta tulla ja todennäköisesti myös tulevat kalliiksi. Ja firman kannalta ehkä ei-toivottavin lopputulos ennen pitkää on se, ettei töitä enää ole. Toisessa tapauksessa tilaaja ei halua vahingosta viisastuneena enää tilata ja toisessa tapauksessa kuluttaja-asiakkaat äänestävät jaloillaan.
Kyllä toimintakulttuurilla on väliä, toimitaanpa missä mallissa ja millä alalla tahansa.




> Olet erittäin väärässä. B2B-kaupassa, varsinkin rahdin B2B-kaupassa vastapuolena on isoja yrityksiä, joilla on ammattilaisia ostajia. Yksittäinen kuluttaja ostamassa bussilippua on luonteeltaan ihan erilainen, ostaa eri paikasta, eri aikaan, eri tuntemuksin, eri tarkoitukseen ja hakee erilaisia laatuasioita.
> 
> Ja sinä et vertaillut yllä yrityksen ostamia henkilökuljetuksia yksityisen hankkimiin matkoihin, vaan yrityksen ostamia rahtipalveluja yksityisten ostamiin matkoihin. Sinä hait vertailua juuri B2B-rahtialasta B2C-matkustajakuljetukseen.


En ole väärässä.
ja juu nimenomaan otin esimerkin rahtipisnestä sivuten. Kuljetusalalla on tietysti iso määrä asiakkaita ja toimijoita; hankintakriteereissäkin on siksi vaihtelua vaikka muille jakaa. Halpa hinta tarjouksessa on silti ikävän usein sielläkin se pääasiallinen hankintakriteeri . Sitten niissä huonommissa lopputuloksissa laaduton toimija aiheuttaa tilaajalle suuria välillisiä kustannuksia ja taas omia toimitusongelmia, joiden rinnalla sen halvin tarjous voittaa- kuljetussopparin säästö näyttää naurettavalta pikkusummalta. 
Avainasemassa on juurikin ostotoiminta ja tokihan ostajat ovat ammattilaisia tai sanotaanko joissain tapauksissa, että ainakin työkseen sitä tekevät.  Tätä ostotoimintaa tai tarjouspyyntöjen väsäämistä tai miksi sitä halutaankin kutsua on kuitenkin monenlaista ja monentasoista. Joissain yrityksissä asiaan vaikuttaa laatuun pyrkimisen lisäksi myös halu toimia vastuullisesti(imago) ja tilataan siksi ainoastaan kunnollisilta yrityksiltä.  Jos kuitenkin keskityn mahdollisimman toimivan palvelun ostamiseen panostavaan toimintaan,  onnistuu moni yritys tässä hommasa asiantuntevan, kokeneen ja ajan tasalla olevan porukkansa ansiosta. Kuitenkin turhan monessa paikassa lätkitään palaveripöytäkirjoihin alan hienoja termejä ulkomuistista suoraan oppikirjoista, mutta samalla panostetaan aivan vääriin hevosiin ja tingitään turhasta  rahvaanomaisesti sanottuna sen halvan hinnan toivossa. Asian kirkastumista vielä haittaa se, että monesti nämä flopit kuljetuspalvelun laadussa eivät tapahdu sopimuksen ensimmäisillä kuljetuksilla vaan toiminta voi jatkua ok-tasolla pitkäänkin. 
Sitten kun lipsumista tapahtuu niin se maksaa ja yleensä lähtökohtaisesti enemmän kuin mitä on siihen mennessä ehditty säästää halvassa hankintahinnassa.
On tapauksia, joissa oppi on mennyt perille ns. kantapään kautta ja ostotoiminta on ajan myötä oppinut virheistään. Jotkut taas ovat osanneet välttää sudenkuopat jo ennakkoon. Onko se sitten ammattimaisuutta vai mitä. Toiminnan siis pitäisi olla rationaalista hankintaa, mutta aina se ei sitä ole vaikka tekijät niin haluaisivatkin itsestään sanoa.

Kuluttajien ostamissa kuljetuspalveluissa rationaalinen harkitseva hankintatoimi on aika kaukana, mutta niissäkin jotkut olettavat voivansa hankkia mahdollisimman halvalla hyvää palvelua.  Oletuksena tietysti heilläkin on, että palvelu toimii, ollaan ajallaan omassa määränpäässä, ei jouduta onnettomuuksiin matkalla eikä jouduta liftaamaan kulkupelin hajottua matkalle huollon puutteessa. Tämä on aivan samanlainen oletus kuin noilla sielunkumppaneilla yritysten ostotoiminnassa, joilla pääasiallisena kriteerinä on niinikään halpa hankintahinta.  Totean uudelleen, että kun joku yritys onnistuu toteuttamaan muita edullisen hinnan kuluttajalle vaikkapa pitämällä autonsa viimeistä penkkiä myöten täynnä kokoajan ja silti hoitaa velvoitteensa asiallisesti, on tämä tietysti erittäin kannatettava asia. Näinhän ketjun aiheena oleva yritys käsittääkseni aikookin toimia. Valitettavan usein näin ei asia kuitenkaan ole ollut.
Voihan epäonnistumisia tietysti sattua myös näille toiminnan laatuun panostaville firmoille, mutta vähemmän. Tähän taas vaikuttaa mm. asiallinen, kunnossa oleva kalusto, motivoituneet ammattikuljettajat, ajoaikojen noudattaminen, ajan tasalla oleva ajojärjestely, toimivat kommunikaatiokanavat kaikille ketjun osapuolille , toimitusvarmuus, ym. Ei nämä ole ilmaisia asioita ylläpitää. 
Mahdollisen vahingon sattuessa toimintamallit aineellisen haitan minimoimiseksi ovat nekin usein olemassa eikä vain sopimuspaperissa ja vakuutus- ym.asiat on lähtökohtaisesti kunnossa.

Pahoittelut keskustelun viemisestä sivutielle, mutta onhan tässä silti himpunverran sivuttu myös alkuperäistä aihetta.

----------


## SD202

> ja juu nimenomaan otin esimerkin rahtipisnestä sivuten. Kuljetusalalla on tietysti iso määrä asiakkaita ja toimijoita; hankintakriteereissäkin on siksi vaihtelua vaikka muille jakaa. Halpa hinta tarjouksessa on silti ikävän usein sielläkin se pääasiallinen hankintakriteeri . Sitten niissä huonommissa lopputuloksissa laaduton toimija aiheuttaa tilaajalle suuria välillisiä kustannuksia ja taas omia toimitusongelmia, joiden rinnalla sen halvin tarjous voittaa- kuljetussopparin säästö näyttää naurettavalta pikkusummalta. 
> Avainasemassa on juurikin ostotoiminta ja tokihan ostajat ovat ammattilaisia tai sanotaanko joissain tapauksissa, että ainakin työkseen sitä tekevät.  Tätä ostotoimintaa tai tarjouspyyntöjen väsäämistä tai miksi sitä halutaankin kutsua on kuitenkin monenlaista ja monentasoista. Joissain yrityksissä asiaan vaikuttaa laatuun pyrkimisen lisäksi myös halu toimia vastuullisesti(imago) ja tilataan siksi ainoastaan kunnollisilta yrityksiltä.  Jos kuitenkin keskityn mahdollisimman toimivan palvelun ostamiseen panostavaan toimintaan,  onnistuu moni yritys tässä hommasa asiantuntevan, kokeneen ja ajan tasalla olevan porukkansa ansiosta. Kuitenkin turhan monessa paikassa lätkitään palaveripöytäkirjoihin alan hienoja termejä ulkomuistista suoraan oppikirjoista, mutta samalla panostetaan aivan vääriin hevosiin ja tingitään turhasta  rahvaanomaisesti sanottuna sen halvan hinnan toivossa. Asian kirkastumista vielä haittaa se, että monesti nämä flopit kuljetuspalvelun laadussa eivät tapahdu sopimuksen ensimmäisillä kuljetuksilla vaan toiminta voi jatkua ok-tasolla pitkäänkin.


Työhistoriastani johtuen tunnen joitakin rekka-alalla työskenteleviä ihmisiä, niin autonkuljettajia kuin toimiston väkeäkin. Viime syksynä tuli juteltua erään ympäri Euroopppaa liikennöivän kuljetusliikkeen omistajan kanssa. Neuvottelut rahtiasiakkaiden kanssa olivat viime aikoina menneet kuta kuinkin näin:
Kuljetusliike: tarjoaisimme teille kuljetuspalveluita tähän hintaan. Kaikki kuljettajamme ovat kieli- ja ammattitaitoisia suomalaiskuljettajia. Toivon että voisimme jatkaa monivuotista yhteistyötämme jatkossakin.
Rahtiasiakas: tuota noin, olemme saaneet halvemman tarjouksen muualta...
Kuljetusliike: olette kuitenkin olleet erittäin tyytyväisiä toimintaamme...?
Rahtiasiakas: niin niin, mutta se hinta...

Mainittakoon, että joidenkin tällaisten keskusteluiden jälkeen kuljetusliikkeen omistaja pisti pillit pussiin ja myi yrityksensä isomalle kuljetusliikkeelle. Omistaja on ollut erittäin  tyytyväinen päätökseensä. Jätti kuulemma mielihyvin temmellyskentän halvemmille toimijoille, joiden kotimaa on useimmissa tapauksissa 2000-luvulla EU:n jäseneksi tulleessa valtiossa.
Tiedän omasta kokemuksesta, että rekkarahtien hinnoissa ei ole mitään ilmaa, vaan pikemminkin ilmavajausta. Monet, etenkin Suomesta lähtevät vientikuormat viedään perille p**snetolla. Voit leivän päälle otetaan sitten Suomeen tulevasta tuontikuormasta, joissa on ollut jopa katettakin. Suomalaisilla kuljetusyrityksillä ei siis enää ole pelivaraa lähteä kilpailemaan hinnoilla.
Halvan hinnan perässäjuokseminen ei aina kannata, etenkään kuljetussopimuksissa, joihin sisältyy muutakin kuin kuorman vieminen paikasta A paikkaan B. Esimerkkinä olkoon vaikkapa lämpötilasäädellyt kuljetukset tai kuorman arvokkuuden takia tehtävä kuljetusvalvonta. Uuden toimijan opastaminen kuljetussopimuksen mukaiseen toimintaan saattaa viedä aikaa ja voimavaroja. Ja mikäli tietämättömyyden tai muiden seikkojen takia tulee laatupoikkeamia, kuljetuksen hinta ei välttämättä ole enää loppupeleissä halpa.

Mutta tosiaan: olen Miklen kanssa samaa mieltä siinä, että suomalaisten rahtiasiakkaiden ammattitaito on ostajan roolissa erittäin hyvää. Kaikki firman kirjoissa ja kansissa olevat periaatteet tuppaavat vain unohtumaan siinä vaiheessa, kun puhutaan eur-summasta...
(Ja pahoittelut myös omasta puolestani sivuraiteelle ajautumisesta.)

----------


## Aleksi.K

Käväsin testaamassa Onnibussia viikonloppuna. Idea on hyvä, ei siinä mitään. Se mutta tulee siinä, kun ko. yrityksellä on ainoalla reitillään markkinamonopoliasema tällä hetkellä. En oikein ymmärrä, että mikseivät suoraan mene mh:n taksojen mukaan ja kerää enemmän rahaa. Vai kilpailevatko junaa vastaan? Matkustajia tuntui olevan kyllä, eli ilmeisesti matkustajien keskuudessa otettu ihan hyvin vastaan. Kalusto nyt oli mitä oli, käytetty Volvo 9700 ehkä olisi ollut parempi kun tuo Bova, mielipidekysymyksiä. Tällä hetkellähän Onnibus on, kuten todettua parin miehen nyrkkipaja. Sittenhän vasta näkee, miten yritys oikeasti pärjää kun avataan uudet reitit, jos avataan, riippuen siitä saavatko liikenneluvat. Kovin kauaa polkuhinnoilla ei firmaa pyöritetä, kun samaan aikaan pitää maksaa "oikeille" kuljettajille palkkaa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan tulevaisuutta  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Aleksi K: Sinulla on tainnut mennä perusidea Onnibusista ohi. Onnibusin liikeidea on nimenomaisesti kerätä _enemmän_ rahaa bussivuoroa kohti Matkahuoltoa alhaisemmilla taksoilla. Ajatus on siis se, että kun Matkahuollon ja VR:n liikenteessä käyttöaste on nykyhinnoilla 30-40%, joista 70% 50% alennuksilla. Onnibus tähtää 70% käyttöasteeseen hintatasolla, joka on noin sama kuin ne 50% alennukset.
Yksinkertainen laskuesimerkki. Kumpi on enemmän:

50 paikkaa,  käyttöaste 30%, nimellishinta 20 e / matka, joista 2/3 50% alennuksella (=10 e) = 10 x 10 e + 5 x 20 e = 200 e.

50 paikkaa, käyttöaste 70%, keskihinta 10 e/matka = 35 x 10 e = 350 e.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Kovin kauaa polkuhinnoilla ei firmaa pyöritetä, kun samaan aikaan pitää maksaa "oikeille" kuljettajille palkkaa.


Mitä, mitä, eikö firma maksakaan palkkaa? :o

----------


## dreamy83

Mitenhän mahtaa mennä noiden uusien reittien avaukset? Vielä ei näytä kuuluneen linjaliikenneluvista mitään ja Onnibusin kannalta olisi varmaan hyvä alkaa jo saada myyntiin noi Tampere - Helsinki ja Raisio - Turku - Helsinki vuorot. Samalla mietin, että mitenhän aikovat myydä noita pätkälippuja esimerkiksi Raisiosta Turun lentoasemalle, jonne ei siis nykyisellään ole ainuttakaan vaihdotonta tai edes kohtuullisen vaihtomatkan kautta saatavaa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä?

Ja mitä näillä liikennealueilla tapahtuukaan, elämme varmasti piakkoin mielenkiintoisia aikoja. Nimittäin mielenkiintoista on sekin, että miten Onnibusin tulo vaikuttaa jo nyt operoitavien vuorojen kulkuun? En kyllä usko niin totaalista lopettamista, kun kävi Pori-Tampere reitillä, mutta jotain muutoksia on helppo kuvitella tapahtuvan. 

Lisäksi on mielenkiintoista seurata, herääköhän myös Matkahuolto pikkuhiljaa tuohon kysyntäperusteiseen hinnoitteluun, kuten on nyt uudistuva VR jo alkanut osittain tekemään.

----------


## Alur

> Mitenhän mahtaa mennä noiden uusien reittien avaukset?


Yksi askel luvan myöntämisen suuntaan oli, kun KSV antoi ELY-keskukselle myönteisen lausunnon Mannerheimin ratastajapatsaan viereisten pysäkkien käytöstä. Tilausajopysäkkien käyttö olisi ollut yksi peruste, johon vedoten luvat olisi voinut yrittää jättää myöntämättä.

----------


## dreamy83

Itse tosiaan toivon kilpailua ja vaihtoehtoja Helsinkiin mennessä. Onnibus kelpaa konseptina oikein hyvin ja siksi toivon asian onnistumista. 4.6. olisi muuten erinomainen päivä aloittaa liikenne, tuolloinhan Helsingissä on sonisphere, jolloin varmasti julkiset liikennevälineet ovat varmasti koetuksella.

----------


## dreamy83

Onnibus on tuonut myös tekstiviestiliput. Jatkossa lippuja saa netistä kolmella eri tavalla, eli sähköpostiin, tekstiviestinä tai itse kirjoittaen. Onnibusilla on kyllä selkeästi yksinkertaisempi, mutta silti asiallinen, verkkokauppa kun mitä VR:llä tai Matkahuollolla on. Lisäreittejä odotellessa...

Tässä vielä linkki Onnibusin omaan tiedotteeseen: http://www.onnibus.fi/matkaliput-puh...ekstiviestina/

----------


## petro

Taloussanomat 18.5.2012: _Bussipomo uskoo: Saamme pian luvat halpalinjoille_
_Uusi bussiyhtiö aikoo haastaa Matkahuollon hintakisaan. Onnibusin kyydissä esimerkiksi Helsingistä Tampereelle voi pian päästä jopa kymmenellä eurolla, lupaa toimitusjohtaja._

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...e/201229659/12

----------


## Rester

Hieman petron linkittämään uutiseen liittyen:

Aamulehti 20.5.2012: _Kilpailuvirasto tutkii parhaillaan, ovatko Linja-autoliitto ja sen tytäryhtiö Matkahuolto tehneet kiellettyä yhteistyötä ja mahdollisesti käyttäneet väärin markkina-asemaansa, koska Onnibus on suljettu Matkahuollon palvelujen ulkopuolelle._

Linkki itse artikkeliin: Aamulehti: Kilpailuvirasto tutkii kiistaa: Onnibusin vuorot eivät pääse Matkahuollon aikatauluihin

----------


## sm3

> Hieman petron linkittämään uutiseen liittyen:
> 
> Aamulehti 20.5.2012: _Kilpailuvirasto tutkii parhaillaan, ovatko Linja-autoliitto ja sen tytäryhtiö Matkahuolto tehneet kiellettyä yhteistyötä ja mahdollisesti käyttäneet väärin markkina-asemaansa, koska Onnibus on suljettu Matkahuollon palvelujen ulkopuolelle._
> 
> Linkki itse artikkeliin: Aamulehti: Kilpailuvirasto tutkii kiistaa: Onnibusin vuorot eivät pääse Matkahuollon aikatauluihin


Asiaa. Tämmöinen asia vain olisi pitänyt tutkia _(mitä sitä tutkimaan, kun tyhmäkin tajuaa ilman mitään paperin pyöritystä miten asia on)_ jo aiemmin, vastaavaa syrjimistä on ymmärtääkseni myös aiemmin tapahtunut. 

Noista luvan saanti uutisista. Sanamuodoista voinee päätellä että luvan saanti olisi hyvinkin varmaa, eli on vain ajan kysymys. Saa nähdä pääseekö Turkuun ensi kesänä jopa yli puolet halvemalla.

----------


## deepthroat

> Hieman petron linkittämään uutiseen liittyen:
> 
> Aamulehti 20.5.2012: _Kilpailuvirasto tutkii parhaillaan, ovatko Linja-autoliitto ja sen tytäryhtiö Matkahuolto tehneet kiellettyä yhteistyötä ja mahdollisesti käyttäneet väärin markkina-asemaansa, koska Onnibus on suljettu Matkahuollon palvelujen ulkopuolelle._
> 
> Linkki itse artikkeliin: Aamulehti: Kilpailuvirasto tutkii kiistaa: Onnibusin vuorot eivät pääse Matkahuollon aikatauluihin


Ei kai missään laissa tai asetuksessa saatikka kilpailuvirastossa voida yritystä määrätä mainostamaan kilpailijaansa ? Tilannehan on sama jos S-ryhmä pakotettaisiin julkaisemaan K-kauppiaitten mainoksia tai aukioloaikoja.

----------


## citybus

> Ei kai missään laissa tai asetuksessa saatikka kilpailuvirastossa voida yritystä määrätä mainostamaan kilpailijaansa ? Tilannehan on sama jos S-ryhmä pakotettaisiin julkaisemaan K-kauppiaitten mainoksia tai aukioloaikoja.


Tilanne ei ole sama. S-ryhmä ja Kesko ovat kilpailevia keskusliikkeitä. Onnibus on linja-autoliikennettä operoiva yhteisö, Matkahuolto ei.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tilanne ei ole sama. S-ryhmä ja Kesko ovat kilpailevia keskusliikkeitä. Onnibus on linja-autoliikennettä operoiva yhteisö, Matkahuolto ei.


Matkahuolto on linja-autoliiton tytäryhtiö ja sen omistavat linja-autoliittoon kuuluvat linja-autoyritykset. Onnibus ei kuulu kummankaan järjestön/ yrityksen jäsenistöön tai omistajiin.

----------


## sm3

Vuorelan Hamina- Helsinki vuoro ei kuulu Matkahuollo aikataulujen tai lippujen kelpoisuuden piiriin myöskään, on varmaan muitakin esimerkkejä.

Lisää vuoroja:
http://www.onnibus.fi/syksylla-oulus...lkaen-3-euroa/

----------


## tkp

> Lisää vuoroja:
> http://www.onnibus.fi/syksylla-oulus...lkaen-3-euroa/



http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ou...deista/429711/
http://www.digipaper.fi/akt/37656/index.php?pgnumb=4

Mahtanee olla luotettava partneri...

----------


## sm3

> http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/ou...deista/429711/
> http://www.digipaper.fi/akt/37656/index.php?pgnumb=4
> 
> Mahtanee olla luotettava partneri...


Onnibus:illa ei varmaan ole ollut varaa valita, tai eivät tiedä... Tai yksinkertaisesti raha (säästö) ratkaisee.

Tampere- Helsinki, Tampere- Hämeenlinna ja Hämeenlinna- Helsinki vuorot on näköjään varattavissa. Raisio- Turku- Helsinki ei vielä varattavissa. 

Onko kellään tietoa kalustosta noilla linjoilla?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Matkahuolto on linja-autoliiton tytäryhtiö ja sen omistavat linja-autoliittoon kuuluvat linja-autoyritykset. Onnibus ei kuulu kummankaan järjestön/ yrityksen jäsenistöön tai omistajiin.


Mikäli Matkahuollon tulkinta omasta roolistaan on näin kapea niin sitten tämä täytyy varmaan huomioida linja-autoasemien järjestelyissä. Esim. Tampereen linja-autoasema on Tampereen kaupungin omistuksessa ja Matkahuolto on siellä vuokralla. Kaupungin omistaman joukkoliikenneinfran tulisi olla kaikkien toimijoiden käytössä syrjimättömästi. Jos Matkahuolto ei halua palvella esim. Onnibussia tai mahdollisia muita riippumattomia toimijoita, näille pitää taata pääsy linja-autoaseman palveluiden piiriin muilla keinoilla. Ja jos Matkahuolto ei listaa riippumattomia vuoroja aikataulunäytöissään, sopii kysyä onko asiallista että ainoat aikataulunäytöt ovat Matkahuollon näytöt. Pitäisikö linja-autoasemalle sijoittaa myös muiden toimijoiden aikataulunäyttöjä Matkahuollon näyttöjen rinnalle? Vai onko Matkahuolto ylipäätään asiallinen taho tuottamaan näyttöpalveluja eli pitäisikö linja-autoaseman omistajan tarjota eri toimijoita syrjimätön yhteinen aikataulunäyttö?

----------


## masi

Kuule Jani
Hyvin itse tiedät, että syypää on LVM, joka linjaa, että tuettuja lippuja (pääosin seutulippuja) ei saa kelpuuttaa maksuksi markkinaehtoisissa eli reittiliikennevuoroissa, eikä halua käyttää EU asetuksen ns. yleistä sääntöä, jolla asia hoituisi.  Jopa MH:n hallituksessa (SL) tai LAL:n hallituksessa (PL) edustettuina olevien yritysten reittiliikennevuoroja ei ole otettu Infojärjestelmiin, koska edellytys on, että kaikki MH:n lipputuotteet kelpuutetaan.
Muutoin asiakasta petetään.  Hänen pitää voida luottaa, että MH:n lippu kelpaa vuoroissa, jotka ilmoitetaan MH:n aikatauluinfossa.
Hyvinkin tasapuolista Onnibussin kohtelu siis taitaa ollakin, toisin kuin väität.
Taitaa olla vaan niin, että Sinäkin kuulut niihin, jotka haluavat Suomesta loppuvan yritysaloitteisen bussiliikenteen. Viranomaisvetoinen, kallis ja kankea on niiiin hienoa ja hyvää!

----------


## Lasse

> Onnibus:illa ei varmaan ole ollut varaa valita, tai eivät tiedä... Tai yksinkertaisesti raha (säästö) ratkaisee.


Mikäli Onnibus ei ole tietoinen tulevan yhteistyökumppaninsa hämärätoimista, niin melko heppoisilla perusteilla niitä valitaan. Sen verran helposti nämäkin tiedot löytyvät jo ihan netista googlettamalla. Mikäli säästötarpeet ovat niin kovat, että on pakko valita liikennöitsijä joka ei noudata yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta, niin onpas Onnibusin kolmen euron kultakaivos melko tyhjä kaivos.
Noh, köyhä matkustaa haplabussilla ja köyhäksi tulee ajamalla halpabussia.

----------


## masi

> Hieman petron linkittämään uutiseen liittyen:
> 
> Aamulehti 20.5.2012: _Kilpailuvirasto tutkii parhaillaan, ovatko Linja-autoliitto ja sen tytäryhtiö Matkahuolto tehneet kiellettyä yhteistyötä ja mahdollisesti käyttäneet väärin markkina-asemaansa, koska Onnibus on suljettu Matkahuollon palvelujen ulkopuolelle._


MH ja LAL tekevät varmaankin kiellettyä yhteistyötä myös MH:n hallituksessa edustettuna olevaa Savonlinjaa ja LAL:n hallituksessa edustettuna olevaa Pohjolan Liikennettä kohtaan, kun niidenkään reittiliikennevuoroja ei ole otettu infojärjestelmiin, koska MH:n kanssa tekemänsä sopimuksen vastaisesti niissä ei (LVM:n määräyksestä) voi kelpuuttaa mm. MH:n korttipohjalle tehtyjä seutulippuja maksuksi.
Voi, voi kuinka maailma (ja MH/LAL) on paha ja sorsii pieniä jäseniään kuten SL ja PL. 

Ja LVM ei tietenkään ole tässä tehnyt mitään, saati saanut aikaan koko sotkua!
EU:n palvelusopimus antaisi mahdolisuuden pattitilanteen laukaisemiseen mm. ns, yleisellä säännöllä, mutta LVM on kaiketi päättänyt lopetttaa  Suomesta yritysaloitteisen (=reittiluvilla toimivan) bussiliikenteen ja peräti ministeri on linjannut, että yleistä sääntöä ei tule!
Se siitä.
Muilla aloilla yritetään tehostaa ja siksi yksityistää palveluita.  Bussialalla mennään toiseen - Brezneviläiseen suuntaan ja lujaa!
Kenellähän on varaa maksaa lysti?
LAL teetti jo vuosia sitten selvityksen viranomaisvetoisen hinnnasta EP-logistigs konsulttiyhtiöllä ja jo silloin lasku oli n. 1.000.000 vuodessa Suomessa.
Paljonkohan se nyt tulee olemaan?

----------


## ultrix

Vastaanpa Janin puolesta, koska olemme kuitenkin 90-prosenttisesti samaa mieltä näistä asioista, lukuunottamatta TKL:n asemaa, jota tässä ei oltu edes mainittu.




> Kuule Jani
> Hyvin itse tiedät, että syypää on LVM, joka linjaa, että tuettuja lippuja (pääosin seutulippuja) ei saa kelpuuttaa maksuksi markkinaehtoisissa eli reittiliikennevuoroissa, eikä halua käyttää EU asetuksen ns. yleistä sääntöä, jolla asia hoituisi.  Jopa MH:n hallituksessa (SL) tai LAL:n hallituksessa (PL) edustettuina olevien yritysten reittiliikennevuoroja ei ole otettu Infojärjestelmiin, koska edellytys on, että kaikki MH:n lipputuotteet kelpuutetaan.


Epäasiallinen peruste. Eipä seutulippu kelpaa Tikkurilan ja Pasilan asemilla pysähtyvissä kaukojunissakaan edes lisämaksun kanssa, silti kaukoliikenteen vuorot näytetään näyttötauluissa. Tauluja ei omista VR vaan Liikennevirasto, mutta eipä Kampin taulujakaan taida Masi omistaa vaan Linja-autoliiton tytäryhtiö, johon suurin osa Suomen linja-autoliikennöitsijöistä kuuluu, mukaanlukien TamperePori-välin reittiliikenneluvan haltija Lauri Möttö ky.




> Muutoin asiakasta petetään.  Hänen pitää voida luottaa, että MH:n lippu kelpaa vuoroissa, jotka ilmoitetaan MH:n aikatauluinfossa.
> Hyvinkin tasapuolista Onnibussin kohtelu siis taitaa ollakin, toisin kuin väität.


Kysymys Joukkoliikennefoorumin käyttäjille, Masi mukaanlukien: koska viimeksi olette käyttäneet seutulippua pikavuorossa? Toinen kysymys, johon todennäköisesti löytyy tuoreempi vastaus: koska viimeksi olette ostaneet avoimen lipun Matkahuollosta reittivälille XY? Kumpi osapuoli jumpittelee Matkahuolto-lippujen myymisen suhteen Onnibus-vuoroissa, Matkahuolto Oy vai Lauri Möttö ky/Onnibus Oy?




> Taitaa olla vaan niin, että Sinäkin kuulut niihin, jotka haluavat Suomesta loppuvan yritysaloitteisen bussiliikenteen. Viranomaisvetoinen, kallis ja kankea on niiiin hienoa ja hyvää!


Mikä Onnibusissa on viranomaisvetoista? Onko tämä viittaus yhtiön yhden pääomistajan asemaan seutukuntayhtymän osa-aikaisena liikennejärjestelmäinsinöörinä (joka ei muuten päätä mistään bussiliikenteeseen liittyvästä, eikä varsinkaan pysty omaa taloudellista etuaan ajamaan ko. postissa)? Minusta on hivenen erikoista, että meillä on "yritysvetoinen" bussiliikenne, joka saa kuitenkin merkittävän osan rahoituksestaan "lipputuen" muodossa valtiolta ja kunnilta. Valtion ja kuntien kannalta se on samantekevää, onko raha lipputukea vai suoria ostoja, koska se on joka tapauksessa käytettyä ja subventio-osuus yhtä vuoroa kohden nousee varsinkin sardiinipurkkivuoroilla korkeaksi. Sinänsä Euroopan tehokkainta joukkoliikennettä varmasti sillä tavalla, että subventiotaso on matala, mutta vielä tehokkaammaksi se saadaan poistamalla nykymallinen seutulippu, joka poistuu, jos mitään ei tehdä vaan heitetään ranttaliksi. Minkä Masi tiedät varsin hyvin asiaan vuosien ajan perehtyneenä linja-autoalan edunvalvojana.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:05 ----------




> MH ja LAL tekevät varmaankin kiellettyä yhteistyötä myös MH:n hallituksessa edustettuna olevaa Savonlinjaa ja LAL:n hallituksessa edustettuna olevaa Pohjolan Liikennettä kohtaan, kun niidenkään reittiliikennevuoroja ei ole otettu infojärjestelmiin, koska MH:n kanssa tekemänsä sopimuksen vastaisesti niissä ei (LVM:n määräyksestä) voi kelpuuttaa mm. MH:n korttipohjalle tehtyjä seutulippuja maksuksi.
> Voi, voi kuinka maailma (ja MH/LAL) on paha ja sorsii pieniä jäseniään kuten SL ja PL.


1.1.2020 taitaa Matkahuollon infojärjestelmässä olla tätä menoa tasan 0 vuoroa, ja merkittävä osa poistuu jo kesinä 2014 ja 2015




> Ja LVM ei tietenkään ole tässä tehnyt mitään, saati saanut aikaan koko sotkua!
> EU:n palvelusopimus antaisi mahdolisuuden pattitilanteen laukaisemiseen mm. ns, yleisellä säännöllä, mutta LVM on kaiketi päättänyt lopetttaa  Suomesta yritysaloitteisen (=reittiluvilla toimivan) bussiliikenteen ja peräti ministeri on linjannut, että yleistä sääntöä ei tule!
> Se siitä.
> Muilla aloilla yritetään tehostaa ja siksi yksityistää palveluita.  Bussialalla mennään toiseen - Brezneviläiseen suuntaan ja lujaa!
> Kenellähän on varaa maksaa lysti?
> LAL teetti jo vuosia sitten selvityksen viranomaisvetoisen hinnnasta EP-logistigs konsulttiyhtiöllä ja jo silloin lasku oli n. 1.000.000 vuodessa Suomessa.
> Paljonkohan se nyt tulee olemaan?


Yleinen sääntö olisi myös Onnibusin etu, koska se tarkoittaisi sitä, että annettaisiin käytännössä avoin valtakirja veloittaa ihan mitä huvittaa Kyllösen Merjaa siitä, että kyydissä on seutulippulaisia tai muita tuetulla lipulla matkustavia. Teoriassa hyvä idea, mutta käytännössä vaikea ellei mahdoton säätää sellaiseksi, ettei yrittäjä voisi laskuttaa juuri sen verran, että jää aina kohtuullisesti voitolle vuoroilla, joilla sovelletaan yleistä sääntöä.

Itse henkilökohtaisesti kuluttajana toivoisin, että Onnibus ja LAL/MH sopisivat rauhan, ja Onnibusin vuorot alkaisivat näkyä Matkahuollon aikataulujärjestelmissä vaikkapa jollain huutomerkkihuomautuksella, että seutulippu ei näillä vuoroilla käy, ja toisaalta Onnibus hyväksyisi MH:sta ostetut liput vuoroillaan (ja saisi niistä luonnollisesti saman korvauksen kuin muutkin liikenteenharjoittajat).

Ilmainen vinkki LAL:lle: alentakaa nykyisiä listahintoja 25 % ja jättäkää opiskelija-alennus 25 % suuruiseksi, jolloin kukaan ei menetä mitään, mutta matkustajie tulee lisää hintajouston vaikutuksesta. Myös joustavat perheliput, jossa autollinen väkeä ikään ja sosioekonomiseen asemaan katsomatta matkustaisi enintään kahden aikuisen hinnalla olisi hyvä lipputuote, joka voisi houkuttaa väkeä omasta autosta bussiin. Jos bensan hinnalla matkustaa vain yksi aikuinen, niin perheet jatkavat autoiluaan, ja se on joukkoliikenteestä pois.

----------


## masi

> Vastaanpa Janin puolesta, koska olemme kuitenkin 90-prosenttisesti samaa mieltä näistä asioista, lukuunottamatta TKL:n asemaa, jota tässä ei oltu edes mainittu.
> 
> 
> Epäasiallinen peruste. Eipä seutulippu kelpaa Tikkurilan ja Pasilan asemilla pysähtyvissä kaukojunissakaan edes lisämaksun kanssa, silti kaukoliikenteen vuorot näytetään näyttötauluissa. Tauluja ei omista VR vaan Liikennevirasto, mutta eipä Kampin taulujakaan taida Masi omistaa vaan Linja-autoliiton tytäryhtiö, johon suurin osa Suomen linja-autoliikennöitsijöistä kuuluu, mukaanlukien TamperePori-välin reittiliikenneluvan haltija Lauri Möttö ky.
> 
> 
> Kysymys Joukkoliikennefoorumin käyttäjille, Masi mukaanlukien: koska viimeksi olette käyttäneet seutulippua pikavuorossa? Toinen kysymys, johon todennäköisesti löytyy tuoreempi vastaus: koska viimeksi olette ostaneet avoimen lipun Matkahuollosta reittivälille XY? Kumpi osapuoli jumpittelee Matkahuolto-lippujen myymisen suhteen Onnibus-vuoroissa, Matkahuolto Oy vai Lauri Möttö ky/Onnibus Oy?
> 
> 
> Mikä Onnibusissa on viranomaisvetoista? Onko tämä viittaus yhtiön yhden pääomistajan asemaan seutukuntayhtymän osa-aikaisena liikennejärjestelmäinsinöörinä (joka ei muuten päätä mistään bussiliikenteeseen liittyvästä, eikä varsinkaan pysty omaa taloudellista etuaan ajamaan ko. postissa)? Minusta on hivenen erikoista, että meillä on "yritysvetoinen" bussiliikenne, joka saa kuitenkin merkittävän osan rahoituksestaan "lipputuen" muodossa valtiolta ja kunnilta. Valtion ja kuntien kannalta se on samantekevää, onko raha lipputukea vai suoria ostoja, koska se on joka tapauksessa käytettyä ja subventio-osuus yhtä vuoroa kohden nousee varsinkin sardiinipurkkivuoroilla korkeaksi. Sinänsä Euroopan tehokkainta joukkoliikennettä varmasti sillä tavalla, että subventiotaso on matala, mutta vielä tehokkaammaksi se saadaan poistamalla nykymallinen seutulippu, joka poistuu, jos mitään ei tehdä vaan heitetään ranttaliksi. Minkä Masi tiedät varsin hyvin asiaan vuosien ajan perehtyneenä linja-autoalan edunvalvojana.


No joo, vääristellähän voi "hyvän" tavoitteen saavuttamiseksi vaikka kuinka paljon.

Tervetuloa katsomaan vaikkapa Oriveden ja Tampereen välisiä pikavuoroja.  Seutulipulla kulkijoita on paljon ja erityisesti itä-Suomessa, jossa vakiot alkavat olla kadotettua kansanperinnettä.
Maailma on aika erilainen, jos sitä katsoo kehä kolmosen ulko- eikä sisäpuolelta!

Kuka viimeksi on ostanut avoimen lipun...  
Kannattaisi ottaa ensin selvää, ennenkuin kirjoittaa soopaa.  MH:n lipunmyynnistä ostetut liput ovat avoimia ja kelpaavat kuukauden ostohetkestä ellei asiakas erityisesti halua ostaa lippua tiettyyn vuoroon.

En minä Onnibussia ole miksikään viranomaisvetoiseksi väittänyt, enkä Onnibussia muutoinkaan moittinut, mutta sen takana seison, että koko jupakan syy on LVM, joka minulle nyt kirkastuneesta syystä johtuen ei halua, että Suomessa on yritysaloitteista bussiliikennettä ja siitä koko jupakka johtuu ja siksi yleistä sääntöä ei haluta säätää tai muuttaa seutulippusopimuksia PSA:n mukaisiksi.

Tosi ikävää tämä MH:n ajojahti.  On pikkaisen semmoinen maku tullut, että LVM haluaa laittaa lapun myös MH:n luukulle.
Toivottavasti olen väärässä - se on matkustajan etu!
Mikä muu on joukkoliikenteessä tärkeää kuin matkustajan etu?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:29 ----------




> Vastaanpa Janin puolesta, koska olemme kuitenkin 90-prosenttisesti samaa mieltä näistä asioista, lukuunottamatta TKL:n asemaa, jota tässä ei oltu edes mainittu.
> 
> 
> 
> Yleinen sääntö olisi myös Onnibusin etu, koska se tarkoittaisi sitä, että annettaisiin käytännössä avoin valtakirja veloittaa ihan mitä huvittaa Kyllösen Merjaa siitä, että kyydissä on seutulippulaisia tai muita tuetulla lipulla matkustavia. Teoriassa hyvä idea, mutta käytännössä vaikea ellei mahdoton säätää sellaiseksi, ettei yrittäjä voisi laskuttaa juuri sen verran, että jää aina kohtuullisesti voitolle vuoroilla, joilla sovelletaan yleistä sääntöä.
> 
> .


Hei
Tähän unohtui kommentoida.
Tämä "avoin valtakirja" on samaa (ilmeisesti) LVM:n totaalista sumutusta.
Toisin kuin LVM väittää (ja PLL), yleinen sääntö ei edellytä bussiyhtiön alijäämän kattamista - kylläkin mahdollistaa sen, jos halutaan.

Ja tosiasiallista velvoitettakaan ei synny, jos liikennöitsijä saa lipusta ns. markkinahinnan kuten nykyäänkin, kun hinta on melkein yks yhteen MH:n 44 matkan sarjalipun hinnan kanssa.  korvattava velvoite syntyy, jos liikennöitsijän matkasta saama hinta alittaa merkkinahinnan ja silloinkin korvattava osa on velvoitehinnan ja markkinahinnan erotus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kysymys Joukkoliikennefoorumin käyttäjille, Masi mukaanlukien: koska viimeksi olette käyttäneet seutulippua pikavuorossa? Toinen kysymys, johon todennäköisesti löytyy tuoreempi vastaus: koska viimeksi olette ostaneet avoimen lipun Matkahuollosta reittivälille XY?


Hmm. Multa ei ainakaan kannata kysyä. Molempiin vastaus on "en koskaan". Olen mennyt viimeksi kaukobussilla joskus 90-luvun alkupuolella. Ja joka kerta ostin lipun kuljettajalta autoon noustessani.




> Maailma on aika erilainen, jos sitä katsoo kehä kolmosen ulko- eikä sisäpuolelta!


Lol. Ultrix asuu Nekalassa. Sieltä on aika pitkä matka Kehä III:n sisäpuolelle.  :Smile: 




> Mikä muu on joukkoliikenteessä tärkeää kuin matkustajan etu?


Onko matkustajan etu se, että inforuuduista puuttuu lähtevien vuorojen tietoja?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuule Jani


En viitsi kommentoida näitä Masin näkemyksiä, koska Ultrix eritteli niitä jo hyvin. Suoraan LAL:n propagandaosastolta peräisin.

Mutta mielenkiintoinen näkemys, että Onnibus ei olisi yritysaloitteista toimintaa.

Samoin ihmettelen tätä tekopyhyyttä Matkahuollon monitorien suhteen. Erityisen mielenkiintoinen kysymys on se, mihin Matkahuoltoa oikeastaan tarvitaan normaalissa kaukobussien matkustajaliikenteessä. Ei minulle tule mieleen käydä Matkahuollosta ostamassa lippua etukäteen, jos matkustan Masi sinun Expressbussilla Vantaan lentoasemalle. Minä ostan sen kuljettajalta pankki- tai luottokortilla. Näin vähenee riski että käteen jää käyttämättömiä lippuja, jos suunnitelmat muuttuvat.

Minun näkemykseni on, että Matkahuolto nykymuodossaan on alalla toimivien yhtiöiden kartelli, jolla rajoitetaan kilpailua, ja sellaisena sille pitäisi laittaa piste. Toinen kysymys on se, miten lippuyhteistyö, informaatio ja muu koordinointi tulisi suorittaa siten, että siitä ei muodostuisi kartellia.

----------


## masi

> En viitsi kommentoida näitä Masin näkemyksiä, koska Ultrix eritteli niitä jo hyvin. Suoraan LAL:n propagandaosastolta peräisin.


Et niin, koska olen oikeassa!

----------


## ultrix

> No joo, vääristellähän voi "hyvän" tavoitteen saavuttamiseksi vaikka kuinka paljon.


Eikös se tässä hyvien veljesten maassa vähän niin tuppaa mennä?  :Wink: 




> Tervetuloa katsomaan vaikkapa Oriveden ja Tampereen välisiä pikavuoroja.  Seutulipulla kulkijoita on paljon ja erityisesti itä-Suomessa, jossa vakiot alkavat olla kadotettua kansanperinnettä.
> Maailma on aika erilainen, jos sitä katsoo kehä kolmosen ulko- eikä sisäpuolelta!


Kiitos kutsusta, tarjoatko yhden edestakaisen matkan? Lupaan tulla noutamaan sen Kuoppamäentieltä henkilökohtaisesti, jos suostut.  :Smile:  Ja tietysti havainnoimaan etupenkiltä matkustusta, kuinka paljon käytetään seutulippua ja kuinka paljon kertalippuja. Mutta onko tuosta seutulippulaisten osuudesta olemassa jotain edes suuntaa antavaa tilastoa, kuinka merkittävistä matkustajamääristä on kyse pikavuoroilla? 




> Kuka viimeksi on ostanut avoimen lipun...  
> Kannattaisi ottaa ensin selvää, ennenkuin kirjoittaa soopaa.  MH:n lipunmyynnistä ostetut liput ovat avoimia ja kelpaavat kuukauden ostohetkestä ellei asiakas erityisesti halua ostaa lippua tiettyyn vuoroon.


Tarkalleen ottaen esitin kysymyksen. Kiinnostaa ihan oikeasti, kuinka usein jengi ostaa MH:sta lipun ja kuinka usein autosta. MH:n kautta ostettuna lisäarvo on käytännössä nolla, kun hinta on sama joka tapauksessa, jollain firmojen erikoistarjouksilla jopa halvempi. Onnibusin keskeinen innovaatio on se, että nettikaupasta on todellista lisäarvoa asiakkaalle, joka saa lipun aina netitse halvemmalla kuin kuljettajalta, poislukien seniorit ja ns. pätkälippulaiset.




> koko jupakan syy on LVM, joka minulle nyt kirkastuneesta syystä johtuen ei halua, että Suomessa on yritysaloitteista bussiliikennettä ja siitä koko jupakka johtuu ja siksi yleistä sääntöä ei haluta säätää tai muuttaa seutulippusopimuksia PSA:n mukaisiksi.
> 
> Tosi ikävää tämä MH:n ajojahti.  On pikkaisen semmoinen maku tullut, että LVM haluaa laittaa lapun myös MH:n luukulle.
> Toivottavasti olen väärässä - se on matkustajan etu!
> Mikä muu on joukkoliikenteessä tärkeää kuin matkustajan etu?
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:29 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Tämä on muuten äärimmäisen mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Olen itse sen sortin kommari, että mielestäni bussiyrittäjille pitäisi voida asettaa reittiliikenneluvan ehdoksi tietyt maksimitaksat, mutta sitähän ei voida EU:n perussopimuksen, PSA:n ja JLL:n nojalla tehdä.

Mitä tulee tuohon seutulippukysymykseen: mikä järki kellään ostaa seutulippu, jos matkustaa vähemmän kuin 44 matkan sarjalipun verran kuussa?
Jäi myös epäselväksi, miten tämä liittyy yleiseen sääntöön? Kuten Onnibus on osoittanut, MH:n taksataulukko ei ole absoluuttinen markkinahinta vaan vain eräs tapa hinnoitella joukkoliikenne  tosin niin, että suurin osa kansalaisista jää tavoittamatta. Suurin osa sinunkin matkustajistasi taas matkustaa alennuslipulla, eikö vain? Mikä on markkinahinta, jos Onnibus velvoitettaisiin yleisen säännön nojalla hyväksymään seutulippu: veloitettaisiinko kunnalta Pätkälipun hinta 6  joka seutulippumatkalta?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:49 ----------




> Onko matkustajan etu se, että inforuuduista puuttuu lähtevien vuorojen tietoja?


Toivoisin, että oikeassa oleva Masi asettautuisi aidosti matkustajan rooliin ja miettisi _asiakaslähtöisesti_ tätä asiaa. Suomessahan on perinteisesti mietitty joukkoliikennettä yritysten toimintaedellytysten kannalta, jolloin asiakkaan rooli on ollut lähinnä maksajan tai maksusitoumuksen tuovan pokan rooli.

Näkemykseni on ehkä puolueellinen ja vääristynyt, mutta näen Onnibusin toimijoiden tekevän hommaa sydämellään. Asiakaslähtöisyys vaatii juuri sitä, sillä vain empatian kautta voi samaistua itse sen tärkeimmän asiakkaan, matkustajan rooliin. Helke ja kumppanit eivät suunnittele Onnibus-liikennettä rikastuakseen niinkuin Ryynärin Michael O'Leary vaan he haluavat luoda tähän maahan sellaisen joukkoliikenteen, jolla haluavat itse matkustaa. Toivottavasti samaa pioneerihenkeä löytyy edelleen myös Masilta, kuten vaikeina 90-luvun vuosina.

----------


## J_J

> Kysymys Joukkoliikennefoorumin käyttäjille, Masi mukaanlukien: koska viimeksi olette käyttäneet seutulippua pikavuorossa? Toinen kysymys, johon todennäköisesti löytyy tuoreempi vastaus: koska viimeksi olette ostaneet avoimen lipun Matkahuollosta reittivälille XY?


Vastaan tähän kysymykseen siitä huolimatta, että molempiin kysymyksiin oma vastaukseni on "en koskaan".

Kuitenkin tämän vuoden (2012) puolella joka ainoassa pikavuorossa, jota olen kuljettajan ominaisuudessa ajanut, on matkoja maksettu sekä seutulipulla, että Matkahuollosta ostetulla ns. avoimella lipulla. Siis vähintään yksi kyseisen kaltainen maksutapahtuma jokaisessa vuorossa. Kysyttäessä "koska viimeksi", niin molempia lippuja olen vastaanottanut maksuksi pikavuoromatkasta viimeksi toissapäivänä eli 20.5.2012.

Ps. Nimimerkki "Lasse" nosti esille huomionarvoisen pointin: mikä onkaan lopulta se laatu- tai muu kriteeri, jolla Onnibus-allianssin kumppaneiksi "valikoidutaan" kymmenien halukkaiden yritysten joukosta?

----------


## kalle.

> Kysymys Joukkoliikennefoorumin käyttäjille, Masi mukaanlukien: koska viimeksi olette käyttäneet seutulippua pikavuorossa? Toinen kysymys, johon todennäköisesti löytyy tuoreempi vastaus: koska viimeksi olette ostaneet avoimen lipun Matkahuollosta reittivälille XY?


Joka ainoa kerta kun pikavuorossa matkustan, olen lipun ostanut etukäteen, sattuneesta syystä. Käyppäs muuten vilkaisemassa huviksesi Satakunnan Liikenteen pikavuoroa, joka lähtee Tampereelta. Siellä maksetaan ainakin 3/4 matkoista seutulipulla, oikeastaan sinä olet harvinaisuus jos maksat autossa käteisellä. Mitenköhän mahtaa käydä nykyisen vuorotiheyden jos seutulippu romutetaan. Tuskin ainakaan paranee. Sillä vaan karkoitetaan ihmiset henkilöautoihin...

----------


## masi

> Muilla aloilla yritetään tehostaa ja siksi yksityistää palveluita.  Bussialalla mennään toiseen - Brezneviläiseen suuntaan ja lujaa!
> Kenellähän on varaa maksaa lysti?
> LAL teetti jo vuosia sitten selvityksen viranomaisvetoisen hinnnasta EP-logistigs konsulttiyhtiöllä ja jo silloin lasku oli n. 1.000.000 vuodessa Suomessa.
> Paljonkohan se nyt tulee olemaan?


Hei 
Pitää vähän oikoa omiakin kirjoituksia.
Jäi tuosta viranomaisvetoisen mallin summasta pari nollaa pois.
Vuonna 2006 EP-Logistigsin arvio oli n. 100 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa, ei siis miljoona, kuten erheellisesti kirjoitin.
Se pitää sisällään kilpailutukset, lippujärjestelmät, infosysteemit ja asemat, joista nyt iso osa on MH:n omia ja lopuissakin, kuten Tampereella, MH on vuokralla ihan miesmäisellä vuokralla.

----------


## Eppu

> Vuonna 2006 EP-Logistigsin arvio oli n. 100 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa, ei siis miljoona, kuten erheellisesti kirjoitin.


Mitenköhän paljon Ruotsissa on maksanut tämä lääninliikenne-järjestelmä? Vissiin siihen on kuitenkin jokin pätevä syy miksi siitä on viime aikoina kovasti haluttu luopua. Onhan länsinaapurissa myös jatkuvasti suuret määrät suht nuorta seutuliikennekalustoa myynnissä - tosin monet yksilöt melkoisen loppuunrääkättyjä. Ei varmaan ole halpaa touhua veronmaksajille?

----------


## ultrix

> Vastaan tähän kysymykseen siitä huolimatta, että molempiin kysymyksiin oma vastaukseni on "en koskaan".
> 
> Kuitenkin tämän vuoden (2012) puolella joka ainoassa pikavuorossa, jota olen kuljettajan ominaisuudessa ajanut, on matkoja maksettu sekä seutulipulla, että Matkahuollosta ostetulla ns. avoimella lipulla. Siis vähintään yksi kyseisen kaltainen maksutapahtuma jokaisessa vuorossa. Kysyttäessä "koska viimeksi", niin molempia lippuja olen vastaanottanut maksuksi pikavuoromatkasta viimeksi toissapäivänä eli 20.5.2012.


Hyvä tietää, joskin vielä parempi olisi tietää niiden suhteellisista osuuksista linjoittain. Itse olen viimeksi matkustanut seutulipulla "en koskaan" ja MH-lipulla ehkä noin viisi vuotta sitten. Litteraa en laske tällaiseksi, niitä tuli käyteltyä kesällä 2009.




> Ps. Nimimerkki "Lasse" nosti esille huomionarvoisen pointin: mikä onkaan lopulta se laatu- tai muu kriteeri, jolla Onnibus-allianssin kumppaneiksi "valikoidutaan" kymmenien halukkaiden yritysten joukosta?


Tähän osaa varmaan vastata Möttö itse parhaiten. Oma käsitykseni on, että yrittäjän oma uskaliaisuus lähteä laajenemaan on tällainen. Ihmettelen hieman, ettei Vuorela ole liittynyt allianssiin, mutta ehkä sekin päivä vielä nähdään.




> Joka ainoa kerta kun pikavuorossa matkustan, olen lipun ostanut etukäteen, sattuneesta syystä. Käyppäs muuten vilkaisemassa huviksesi Satakunnan Liikenteen pikavuoroa, joka lähtee Tampereelta. Siellä maksetaan ainakin 3/4 matkoista seutulipulla, oikeastaan sinä olet harvinaisuus jos maksat autossa käteisellä. Mitenköhän mahtaa käydä nykyisen vuorotiheyden jos seutulippu romutetaan. Tuskin ainakaan paranee. Sillä vaan karkoitetaan ihmiset henkilöautoihin...


Turun ja Rauman pikavuoroja olen katsellut monesti Tampereen päässä, eikä sillä matkustajamääristä päätellen taida ollakaan muita kuin vakimatkustajia.  :Wink:  Seutulippua ei varmasti lopeteta, vaan seutulippuliikenne hoidetaan jatkossa PSA:n mukaisin menettelytavoin. Se voi olla myös yritysten suunnittelemaa niin, että viranomainen määrää palvelutason. Liikenteen yksinoikeus vain kilpailutetaan tällöin. Reittiliikennelupien yleinen sääntö on vaarallinen, koska siinä ei voi säännöstellä tarjonnan määrää mitenkään.

Mulle tuli muuten yllätyksenä pari vuotta sitten, että on tosiaan vuoroja, joilla seutulippu kelpaa. Mutta täytyykö niillä maksaa joka kerta käteisellä joku lisämaksu vai ei?




> Hei 
> Pitää vähän oikoa omiakin kirjoituksia.
> Jäi tuosta viranomaisvetoisen mallin summasta pari nollaa pois.
> Vuonna 2006 EP-Logistigsin arvio oli n. 100 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa, ei siis miljoona, kuten erheellisesti kirjoitin.
> Se pitää sisällään kilpailutukset, lippujärjestelmät, infosysteemit ja asemat, joista nyt iso osa on MH:n omia ja lopuissakin, kuten Tampereella, MH on vuokralla ihan miesmäisellä vuokralla.


En yhtään epäile, etteikö MH maksaisi asianmukaista vuokraa linja-autoasemasta. Sen sijaan on kyseenalaista, että Tampereen kaupunki vuokraa linja-autoasemaa yhdelle yritysryhmittymälle ilman velvoitetta antaa kaikkien asemaa käyttävien joukkoliikenneyritysten tuoda aikataulunsa muiden vuorojen ohella listaan. Tämä saattaa olla Kilpailulain 5 § ja 7 § mukainen kielletty kilpailunrajoitus. _Määräävällä markkina-asemalla_ tarkoitetaan yhdellä tai useammalla elinkeinonharjoittajalla taikka elinkeinonharjoittajien yhteenliittymällä olevaa koko maan tai tietyn alueen kattavaa yksinoikeutta tai muuta sellaista määräävää asemaa tietyillä hyödykemarkkinoilla, joka merkittävästi ohjaa hyödykkeen hintatasoa tai toimitusehtoja taikka vastaavalla muulla tavalla vaikuttaa kilpailuolosuhteisiin tietyllä tuotanto- tai jakeluportaalla. Tässä tapauksessa Matkahuollolla on määräävä markkina-asema, eikä se mm. saa rajoittaa tuotantoa, markkinoita tai teknistä kehitystä kuluttajien vahingoksi. Kuluttajan vahinko minimoituu sillä, että infotaulussa ja aikataulussa lukee huomautuksena esimerkiksi "seutulippu ja MH:sta ostetut liput eivät kelpaa".

Mistä muuten tuo "EP-Logistigsin" selvitys on saatavissa?




> Mitenköhän paljon Ruotsissa on maksanut tämä lääninliikenne-järjestelmä? Vissiin siihen on kuitenkin jokin pätevä syy miksi siitä on viime aikoina kovasti haluttu luopua.


Googlasin hakusanalla "länstrafiken avskaffas" enkä löytänyt muuta kuin sen, että lääninliikenteen monopolit puretaan ja reittiliikenne on nykyään siellä täysin vapaata riistaa. Länstrafiken-järjestelmä jää ilmeisesti PSA-seutuliikenteen hoitajaksi, kuten tähänkin asti.



> Onhan länsinaapurissa myös jatkuvasti suuret määrät suht nuorta seutuliikennekalustoa myynnissä - tosin monet yksilöt melkoisen loppuunrääkättyjä. Ei varmaan ole halpaa touhua veronmaksajille?


Loppuun ajettujen bussien uittaminen vähemmän kehittyneisiin maihin on käsittääkseni ihan yleinen käytäntö. Saksasta ja Ruotsista uitetaan kalustoa Suomeen, harvemmin toisin päin. Suomesta puolestaan Viroon ja Venäjälle, harvoin toisin päin. Tämä tosin voi Viron osalta muuttua jo kymmenessä vuodessa, kun maa ottaa Suomea ripeällä talouskasvullaan kiinni.

----------


## Kani

> Loppuun ajettujen bussien uittaminen vähemmän kehittyneisiin maihin on käsittääkseni ihan yleinen käytäntö. Saksasta ja Ruotsista uitetaan kalustoa Suomeen, harvemmin toisin päin. Suomesta puolestaan Viroon ja Venäjälle, harvoin toisin päin. Tämä tosin voi Viron osalta muuttua jo kymmenessä vuodessa, kun maa ottaa Suomea ripeällä talouskasvullaan kiinni.


Mainio termi tuo "vähemmän kehittyneet maat". Ja maailmanhistoriassa on usein ollut myös niin, että jälkeenjääneissä järjestelmissä on kansalle uskoteltu, että tässä nyt ollaan kuitenkin maailman/Euroopan parasta.

----------


## Lasse

> Googlasin hakusanalla "länstrafiken avskaffas" enkä löytänyt muuta kuin sen, että lääninliikenteen monopolit puretaan ja reittiliikenne on nykyään siellä täysin vapaata riistaa. Länstrafiken-järjestelmä jää ilmeisesti PSA-seutuliikenteen hoitajaksi, kuten tähänkin asti.


Ruotsissa bussiliikenne tosiaan vapautettiin kokonaan kilpailulle vuodenvaihteessa. Kuka tahansa saa siis aloittaa liikenteen haluamallaan reitillä. Tosin on siellä jo ehditty lakkauttamaankin ensimmäinen vuodenvaihteessa alkanut uusi liikenne kannattamattomana.
Tulevaisuudessa Länstrafiken yhtiöt ottavan ainakin vastuun sellaisista reiteistä joille ei löydy markkinaehtoista liikennettä.

Mitä tulee Ruotsista myytäviin kohtuu tuoreisiin autoihin, niin syy on heidän erittäin tiukoissa kaulstovaatimuksissa. Siellä ei, pitkään jatkuneista keskusteluista huolimatta, olla saatu aikaan yhtenäsiä kalustovaatimuksia, vaan lähes joka läänillä on omat erikoisuutensa alkaen penkkikankaan värityksestä. 10-vuotias bussi on Ruotsissa lähes ongelmajätettä.

Tilausajomarkkinoillekaan ei vanhempia autoja voi siirtää, siitä pitää huolen Tukholman, Göteborgin, Malmön ja Lundin ympäristövyöhykkeet.

----------


## kuukanko

Eikä Ruotsissakaan ole vielä keksitty tapaa, jolla yhteiskunnan tukemat liput voitaisiin kelpuuttaa markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä. Jos sellaista ei löydy, niin en usko, että markkinaehtoinen liikenne leviää paikallisliikenteeseen kovin laajalti.

----------


## masi

> Olen itse sen sortin kommari, että mielestäni bussiyrittäjille pitäisi voida asettaa reittiliikenneluvan ehdoksi tietyt maksimitaksat


Juupa!  Sen kommenteitasi huomaa ja jopa huokuu!




> Jäi myös epäselväksi, miten tämä liittyy yleiseen sääntöön?


Kannattaisi sitten perehtyä EU:n PSA-asetukseen.




> Toivoisin, että oikeassa oleva Masi asettautuisi aidosti matkustajan rooliin ja miettisi _asiakaslähtöisesti_ tätä asiaa.


Kuule Utrix
Minulla on käsitys, että työskentelet TKL:n (Tampereen kaupungin) suojatyöpaikassa.
Lipputulojen varassa toimivassa liikenteessä ei ole muuta mahdollisuutta, kuin yrittää toimia mahdollisimman asiakaslähtöisesti.
Muuten asiakkaita ei ole.
Viranomaisvetoisessa voi toimia toisinkin, jos viranomaisella on löysää rahaa.




> Näkemykseni on ehkä puolueellinen ja vääristynyt,


No niin on!  
Tästä olemme ihan samaa mieltä!

----------


## petteri

> Eikä Ruotsissakaan ole vielä keksitty tapaa, jolla yhteiskunnan tukemat liput voitaisiin kelpuuttaa markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä. Jos sellaista ei löydy, niin en usko, että markkinaehtoinen liikenne leviää paikallisliikenteeseen kovin laajalti.


Mikä ongelma tuossa on? Määritellään tukitaksarakenne, jonka mukaan maksetaan tukea liikennöijälle per matka. Lipun lopullinen hinta asikkaalle sitten riippuisi siitä, mikä on matkan kokonaishinta.

Otetaan vaikka kuvitteelliseksi esimerkiksi vaikka järjestelmä, jossa Syrjäkylä- Kaupunki välillä yhteiskunnan tuki olisi 5 euroa matkaa kohti. Jos lipun kokonaishinta olisi 10 euroa, matkustaja maksaisi 5 euroa ja yhteiskunta 5 euroa tukea ja jos joku liikennöijä kuljettaisi tuon välin 15 euron kokonaishinnalla, matkustaja maksaisi 10 euroa ja yhteiskunta 5 euroa.

Kuukausihinnoitelluissa seutu- yms. lipuissa taas olisi käytössä matkakohtainen korvaus "ota tai jätä" periaatteella eli liikennöijä voisi valita kelpaavatko nuo liput vai ei. 

Toki markkinaehtoinen liikennöijä voisi yhä päättää jäädä kokonaan tukijärjestelmän ulkopuolelle.

Tukisopimuksiin sitten vaan vielä sopiva väärinkäytöspykälä, ettei liikennöijä voi suoraan "palkata" matkustajia ja jonkinlainen vaatimus aikatauluista, etteivät tilausajot muutu suoraan linjaliikenteeksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Kannattaisi sitten perehtyä EU:n PSA-asetukseen.


Olen lukenut sen ja siihen liittyvää materiaalia lukemattomia kertoja. Tällä hetkellä työn alla olevassa prujussa (LVM 12/2012) todetaan, että palvelusopimusasetuksen mukainen yleinen sääntö ei ole Suomessa tarkoituksenmukainen joukkoliikenteen julkisen rahoituksen instrumentti sen tähden, ettäsiihen liittyvät hallinnolliset, juridiset ja julkistaloudelliset riskit eivät ole tasapainossa järjestelyllä saavutettavien etujen kanssa. LVM:n linja-autotyöryhmä esittääkin, että yleisen säännön käyttöönottoa eiryhdytä valmistelemaan eikä lisäselvityksiä asiasta tehdä.





> Kuule Utrix
> Minulla on käsitys, että työskentelet TKL:n (Tampereen kaupungin) suojatyöpaikassa.


En ole koskaan työskennellyt TKL:ssä. Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikenneyksikössä toki suoritin tutkintooni kuuluvan harjoittelun (8 op) talvella 201011. Minusta pakollinen harjoittelu on eri asia kuin suojatyöpaikka, ja suojatyöpaikka ylipäätään määritellään tietääkseni vammaisten ja vajaakuntoisten henkilöiden erityistyöllistämisen keinoksi. 




> Lipputulojen varassa toimivassa liikenteessä ei ole muuta mahdollisuutta, kuin yrittää toimia mahdollisimman asiakaslähtöisesti.
> Muuten asiakkaita ei ole.
> Viranomaisvetoisessa voi toimia toisinkin, jos viranomaisella on löysää rahaa.


Tietty määrä asiakkaita tulee väkisinkin kyytiin, vaikka palveluntaso olisi mitä. Ne, joiden on mahdoton käyttää omaa autoa ja jotka joutuvat asioimaan koulun, työn tai muun sellaisen takia pyörämatkaa pidemmän matkan päässä tulevat aina kyytiin.

Masi, sulla on hyvä strategia siten, että olet onnistunut houkuttelemaan merkittävästi myös vapaaehtoisia matkustajia aikanaan hyvin toimineen seutulippukuvion ja matalalattiaisten, jäähdytysilmastoitujen seutubussien avulla.

Mutta joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus on aivan liian alhainen kuntarajan ylittävässä liikenteessä. Tällä hetkellä näyttää siltä, että vain viranomaisvetoisella tilaajatuottaja-mallilla saadaan edullisen kausiseutulipun lisäksi seudulla kelpaavat kerta- ja arvoliput sekä seudullinen linjakartta, jonka edellinen painos on jostain 90-luvun lopulta. Miksi muuten Paunu ei ole tehnyt omaa linjakarttaa esim. vapaasti käytettävälle OpenStreetMap-karttapohjalle? Edes tällaisen joukkoliikennenörtin on mahdoton pelkän A6-kokoon taitetun aikataulujulkaisun reittikatuja lukemalla ja mustavalkoiseen reittikaavioon vertailemalla päätellä, mitä reittiä mikin vuoro kulkee. Vielä kun liikenteessä on muitakin epäjatkuvuuksia kuten linja 71, joka voi kulkea joko pelkästään Lempäälästä Keskustorille tai Keskustorilta Nokialle tai koko reitin, ja senkin lukemattomien eri variaatioiden kautta, ja vakiovuoroista osaan matkakortti kelpaa, mutta osaan ei kelpaakaan, niin eipä voida puhua edes Pohjolan parhaasta joukkoliikenteestä.




> Mikä ongelma tuossa on? Määritellään tukitaksarakenne, jonka mukaan maksetaan tukea liikennöijälle per matka. Lipun lopullinen hinta asikkaalle sitten riippuisi siitä, mikä on matkan kokonaishinta.
> 
> Otetaan vaikka kuvitteelliseksi esimerkiksi vaikka järjestelmä, jossa Syrjäkylä- Kaupunki välillä yhteiskunnan tuki olisi 5 euroa matkaa kohti. Jos lipun kokonaishinta olisi 10 euroa, matkustaja maksaisi 5 euroa ja yhteiskunta 5 euroa tukea ja jos joku liikennöijä kuljettaisi tuon välin 15 euron kokonaishinnalla, matkustaja maksaisi 10 euroa ja yhteiskunta 5 euroa.


Yleisellä säännöllä tarkoitetaan enimmäistaksan määrittämistä kaikille matkustajille tai tietyille erityisryhmille, jonka ylimenevät kulut korvataan liikennöitsijälle.

Kuvailemasi tukimalli on PSA:n vastainen tuki, ei yleinen sääntö.


Yleisen säännön määrittelemä hintavelvoite sitoo kaikkia toimijoita, vaikka se ei soveltuisi toimivaltainen viranomaisen tai liikenteenharjoittajan tariffi- ja lippujärjestelmään. 

Yleiseen sääntöön liittyy myös perusoikeudellinen näkökulma: se sopii huonosti Valtioneuvostolle, koska se ei ole muuten toimivaltainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen, mutta LVM tai ELY:t eivät voi antaa yksilönvapautta rajoittavia säännöksiä.

Tarvittavan määrärahan suuruuden arviointi on hankalaa, joukkoliikennebudjetti voi vaikka triplaantua yli yön. Valtion piikki on auki hintakaton takia, mutta ei silti velvoita yhteiskäyttöisen lippujärjestelmän käyttöön. Yleisen säännön rahoituksellinen etusija supistaa muuta joukkoliikenteen julkista rahoitusta

Kuntien mukaantulo rahoitukseen ja mallin soveltaminen ylipäätään on hallinnollisesti raskasta. Maksatusjärjestelmä ja erillinen kirjanpito vaativat raskasta byrokratiaa kaikiltaosapuolilta, mikä lisää hallinnon ja toimivaltaisen viranomaisen kustannuksia. Yleinen sääntö on lähinnä rasite sellaisille liikenteenharjoittajille, joiden liikenteen tarjonta tai yleisen säännön perusteella maksettavien korvausten osuus liikevaihdosta on vähäinen.

Mitä lisäarvoa yleisessä säännössä on verrattuna malliin, jossa seudullinen toimivaltainen viranomainen määrittelee vastaavat lipunhinnat sopimuksissa?

----------


## sm3

Kaiken tämä enemmän tai vähemmän aiheeseen kuulumattoman ja kuuluvan "höpinän" ja asian oheen vähän asiaa Onnibus:ista. 

Saivat luvat Helsinki- Tampere reitille, ja muutenkin asiaa tulevasta laajenemisesta:
http://www.onnibus.fi/helsinki-tampere-liikenne-kaynnistyy/

----------


## dreamy83

Matkahuolto on kyllä itse aiheuttanut syyn tälle ajojahdille. Sen toimintatapa vaikuttaa pöyristyttävältä. Matkahuollon olisi minusta syytä nyt katsoa peiliin ja alkaa itse kehittelemään myös uusia palvelukonsepteja. Miten voidaan saavuttaa parempi, erilainen lopputulos tekemällä aina samoin? Perinteiset toimijat ovat olleet mukavuusalueella, ei ole tarvinnut kehittää konsepteja eikä kilpailla hinnassa. Ja Onnibusin kaltaisella palvelukonseptilla on selkeä tilaus ja markkinarako. Myös taloudellisesti konsepti saattaa olla ilman tukia tuottoisampi kuin perinteinen bussi. Ja itse Matkahuoltoon, en itse ole lainkaan sen palvelusta vakuuttunut. Ainakin Turussa palvelu on ainakin ajoittain ollut heikkoa viimeksi jonotin lähes tunnin saadakseni seutulipun. Ja sain seutulipun, joka on verovaroin tuettu ja joka on silti lähes kaksi kertaa kalliimpi kun Turun sisäinen puolen vuoden kortin kuukausihinta ja palvelutaso on onnetonta hyvin laajasti naapurikunnissa. Lisäksi kaukoliikenteessä en usko läheskään kaikkien käyvän lainkaan matkan aikana bussiasemalla. Ja itse kyllä mielelläni suunnitelen ja ostan matkani verkosta ja saman usko olevan muiden kohdalla. Tämä on tosin Matkahuollon kohdalla oikeasti aika heikkoa, verkkokauppa, jossa liput pitää ostaa edeltävänä tiettyyn kelloaikaan mennessä, ei ole tältä vuosituhannelta. Verrokkeina lähes kaikki muut liikennemuodot.

Ja lisäksi, itselleni ei ole avautunut se, miksi ihmeessä verovaroista olisi maksettava summamutikassa jollekin yritykselle yhtään mitään? Ei tavallinen kuluttajakaan osta maitoa ilman, että kilpailuttaa tuotteen hinnan, laadun ja mahdollisen alkuperän.

Sinänsä ilmiö ei ole liikenteessä uusi. Lentoliikenteessä on vastaava polarisoituminen vahvasti käynnissä ja samalla perinteiset toimijat, kuten Finnair ja SAS ovat joutuneet kovien muutospaineiden eteen säilyäkseen hengissä. Ja kun halpabussit eivät käy asemilla, niin vastaavasti eräät halpalentoyhtiöt käyttävät kakkoskenttien vaatimattomia kakkosterminaaleja.

----------


## antti

Tässähän olisi ns. vanhoille Turku - Helsinki, Tampere - Helsinki ym. reittien operaattoreille sauma hakea uusia vuoroja viisi tai kymmenen minuuttia halpabussivuorojen nokkiin samoilla perusteilla kuin nämä halpabussifirmat ovat näitä vuoroja perustelleet. Ja vanhat vakavaraiset yrittäjät varmasti pystyisivät hinnoittelemaan uusyrittäjät ahtaalle.

----------


## masi

> Tässähän olisi ns. vanhoille Turku - Helsinki, Tampere - Helsinki ym. reittien operaattoreille sauma hakea uusia vuoroja viisi tai kymmenen minuuttia halpabussivuorojen nokkiin samoilla perusteilla kuin nämä halpabussifirmat ovat näitä vuoroja perustelleet. Ja vanhat vakavaraiset yrittäjät varmasti pystyisivät hinnoittelemaan uusyrittäjät ahtaalle.


 Eipä tarvitse edes hakea, ainakaan Tampere - Helsinki -reitille, kun sellaiset vuorot ovat jo olemassa osin jopa täsmälleen samoin aikatauluin!

----------


## JaniP

Tämä halpabussi-ketju on upea juttu! Vihdoinkin joku piste selvästi VR:n kanssa selvästi sovussa hinnoitelluille ylikalliille reiteille!

Suomesta tulee parempi paikka kun monopolit ja kartellit hajoitetaan ja kyseisistä suojatyöpaikoista potkitaan laiskat peffat pihalle.

Se on jo moneen kertaan todettu, ettei monopolit toimi kansalaisten hyväksi. Vielä kun saataisiin raiteet vapaiksi koko Suomessa, ja kaupanalalle S- ja K-ryhmälle todellinen haastaja, niin Suomessa olisi paljon kivempi elää.

Viva la revolucion!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eipä tarvitse edes hakea, ainakaan Tampere - Helsinki -reitille, kun sellaiset vuorot ovat jo olemassa osin jopa täsmälleen samoin aikatauluin!


Miten voi olla olemassa, kun eihän yksikään vanha bussifirma aja edes samaa reittiä kuin Onnibus?

----------


## antti

Ajatuksenani on, että ns. vanhat firmat perustaisivat vaikka bulvaanin avulla uusia bussiyhtiöitä juuri samoille reiteille Kiasma - Hervanta - Koilliskeskus taikka Kiasma - Pallivaha - Raisio ja pikkaisen Onnibussin vuorojen nokkiin samoilla tai jopa vielä härskeimmillä hinnoilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ajatuksenani on, että ns. vanhat firmat perustaisivat vaikka bulvaanin avulla uusia bussiyhtiöitä juuri samoille reiteille Kiasma - Hervanta - Koilliskeskus taikka Kiasma - Pallivaha - Raisio ja pikkaisen Onnibussin vuorojen nokkiin samoilla tai jopa vielä härskeimmillä hinnoilla.


Erittäin ystävällistä jakaa etukäteen tällainen suunnitelma nettifoorumilla. Sinänsä kilpailussa ei ole mitään laitonta vaan tuo saattaisi jopa onnistua. Kilpailuvirasto lienee kuitenkin tyytyväinen, kun todistusaineistosta löytyy tällainen julkinen statement, jossa esitetään miten määräävää markkina-asemaa hallitsevat toimijat voisivat kartellina hyökätä uuden haastajan kimppuun.

----------


## sm3

Myös Turun liikenteelle saaneet luvat.

Aikataulut:
http://www.onnibus.fi/turku-helsinki/

----------


## 339-DF

> Erittäin ystävällistä jakaa etukäteen tällainen suunnitelma nettifoorumilla. Sinänsä kilpailussa ei ole mitään laitonta vaan tuo saattaisi jopa onnistua. Kilpailuvirasto lienee kuitenkin tyytyväinen, kun todistusaineistosta löytyy tällainen julkinen statement, jossa esitetään miten määräävää markkina-asemaa hallitsevat toimijat voisivat kartellina hyökätä uuden haastajan kimppuun.


Ei tuossa Antin ideassa sinänsä mitään uutta ja ihmeellistä ole, noinhan Finnairkin pääsi eroon ensimmäisistä halpiskilpailijoistaan, kun söi ne pois markkinoilta tarjouksillaan. Eikä siinä mitään monimutkaisia bulvaaniviritelmiä tarvita, senkun laittaa Paunu omat hintansa kolmeen euroon nykyisillä vuoroilla ja katsoo mitä tapahtuu.

Erona vaan on se, että lentopuolella halpikset olivat tällaisia yhden koneen pikkutekijöitä ja Finnair valtava ja vakavarainen. Bussipuolella en usko, että vanhojen liikennöitsijöiden rahkeet riittää niiden kustannusrakenteella mihinkään suurimuotoisiin kampanjoihin. Pitäisi olla nettikaupat ja kaikki, vaatisi siis aluksi investointejakin.

----------


## Madmax

> Myös Turun liikenteelle saaneet luvat.
> 
> Aikataulut:
> http://www.onnibus.fi/turku-helsinki/


Eli luinko oikein että Turun vuorot ajavat Kampin terminaaliin vai onko heillä oma terminaali jossain hotellin kulmalla ?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hyvä, että on vihdoin saatu keskusteluyhteys suoraan LAL:n pääkallonpaikalle.

Itse olen koko tämän PSA-prosessin ajan ihmetellyt, miksi LAL on voimakkaasti vastustanut PSA-mallia ja lobannut joukkoliikennelakiin kyseenalaisen pitkät siirtymäajat sekä erikoisen tarveharkinnan mahdollistavan, todennäköisesti EU-lain vastaisen pykälän. Sillä se on toiminut yrittäjien oman edun vastaisesti.

PSA:n noudattaminen yksinkertaistettuna mahdollistaa EU-lainsäädännön puitteissa sen, että julkinen valta voi panostaa rahallisesti joukkoliikenteeseen. Sen seurauksena on alan suurempi liikevaihto, työllisyys ja työehdot. Olen ihmetellyt, millä motiiveilla LAL tätä vastustaa. Siksikö, että alan muut toimijat paitsi Onnibus ajattelevat, että joukkoliikenne on auringonlaskun ala?

Siirtymäkauden liikennöintisopimuksien päättymiseen päättyvä vanha joukkoliikennejärjestelmä perustui viranomaisen myöntämiin yksinoikeuksiin tietyn reitin tiettyihin vuoroihin. Samalla tämä yksinoikeus on tarkoittanut yksinoikeutta ko. reitin ko. vuorojen tuettuihin matkoihin. Sekä seutu-, kaupunki- ja kuntalippusopimusmatkoihin että KELA:n tukemiin tai kokonaan korvattuihin matkoihin.

Seutu- ja kaupunkiliikenteessä noin 60-70% matkoista on tehty eri tavoin tuetuin lipuin. Tämän seurauksena ainakin 20-30% paikallisliikenteen liikevaihdosta on ollut julkista tukea.

Nk. yleisen säännön soveltaminen seutu- ja kaupunkiliikenteeseen tarkoittaisi sitä, että joukkoliikenneviranomainen takaisi noin 2/3 ko. liikenteen liikevaihdosta. Ymmärrän hyvin, miksi etujärjestö toivoo itselleen rahastusautomaattia ja ymmärrän hyvin, miksi valtio ja kunnat eivät tätä voi hyväksyä. 

Seutu- ja kaupunkiliikenteestä on myös tiedossa, että matkamäärät linjalupaliikenteessä ovat olleet 1/2 - 1/4 vastaavilla alueilla hankintalain mukaisesti liikennöidyn liikenteen matkamääristä. Esimerkiksi nk. keskisuuret kaupungit Oulu, Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Lahti verrattuna vastaaviin Ruotsin kaupunkeihin sekä Tampereen ja Turun seutuliikenne verrattuna sisäiseen liikenteeseen.

EP-Logisticsin hinta-arvio on ihan yksinkertaisesti potaskaa. PSA:n noudattaminen ei edellytä raskaita organisaatioita. Lähdettäessä PSA-liikenteeseen perussuunnittelu voidaan ostaa ulkoa, ja alueilla, joilla ei ole jo valmiuksia lippujärjestelmän hoitoon, lippujärjestelmän voivat hoitaa liikennöitsijät. Viranomaiselta tarvitaan tietysti oma osaaminen sopimusten tekoon ja riittävä joukkoliikenteen asiantuntemus suunnitelmien ja tarjousten laadun arviointiin. Tilaaja-tuottaja - malli sinänsä ei tuota 100 miljoonan euron vuosikustannuksia, jotka vastaisivat 2000 henkilötyövuotta.

Itse pidän perusteltuna tavoitteena siirryttäessä PSA-liikenteeseen sitä, että Tampereen ja Turun seutuliikenteessä käyttö nostetaan sisäisen liikenteen tasolle eli 3-4 kertaiseksi nykyiseen verrattuna ja nk. keskisuurissa Ruotsin tasoon eli noin kaksinkertaiseksi nykyisestä. Tämä epäilemättä nostaa julkisen liikenteen tuen tarvetta. Kun panostukset kohdennetaan oikein eli suoriin ja nopeisiin yhteyksiin suurimmista väestökeskittymistä keskuksiin ja suurimmille palvelu- ja työpaikka-alueille sekä tariffi rakennetaan fiksusti, en usko, että kustannukset ovat kohtuuttoman korkeita. Tilaaja-tuottaja-mallisessa liikenteessä kun suosituin linja tarvitsee vähiten tukea, päin vastoin kuin lipputukimalleissa.

Raportissa nousi esille kiintoisia yksittäistietoja siitä, miten pieni määrä ihmisiä oikeasti nykyisin käyttää seutulippua. Sekä se, että nykymuotoisesta seutulippumatkustuksesta ilmeisesti noin puolet on Turun ja Tampereen seuduilla.

----------


## sm3

> Eli luinko oikein että Turun vuorot ajavat Kampin terminaaliin vai onko heillä oma terminaali jossain hotellin kulmalla ?


Kampin terminaaliin. Mutta näytöissä tai missään ei näy mitään tietoa vuoroista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Miksi ne ei aja Tampereelle ja Turkuun keskustaan? Kuinka monella on tarvetta ajaa jonnekin kaupungin rajalle?

----------


## Kani

> Miksi ne ei aja Tampereelle ja Turkuun keskustaan? Kuinka monella on tarvetta ajaa jonnekin kaupungin rajalle?


Maamme erityisolosuhteista johtuen tämä ei ole laillisesti mahdollista.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi ne ei aja Tampereelle ja Turkuun keskustaan? Kuinka monella on tarvetta ajaa jonnekin kaupungin rajalle?


Kanin viestissä tuli ilmi perussyy. Mutta tällähän hetkellä ei ole suoraa pikavuoroyhteyttä Raisiosta, Turun lentoasemalta eikä Kupittaalta Helsinkiin, eikä koko Varsinais-Suomesta Otaniemeen.

Tampereella vastaava tilanne: Onnibusin pysäkkien palvelemalla alueella Tampereen sisällä asuu n. 60 000 ihmistä, eli sellainen hämeenlinnallinen väkeä. Onnibus on Hervannasta Helsinkiin yhtä nopea kuin yhdistelmä IC + Hervannan nysse.

----------


## dreamy83

Tampereen vastaavista en osaa sanoa, mutta Turussa on ainakin Onnin reitin varrelta hyvin laajasti eri puolin kaupunkia mahdollisuus päästä bussilla, ilman että tarvitsee torilla käydä erikseen vaihtamassa tai tehdä Onnilla pitkää kiertoa. Itseasiassa, onko ainuttakaan aluetta Turussa johon ei suoraan Onnista tai sen lähettyviltä pääse jatkamaan perille asti? Ja hyvää on tosiaan tuo mainittu, että nyt saadaan pikavuoroliikennettä, jossa sitä ei ennestään ole. Tämä on varmasti tärkeä kuvio myös Turun lentoasemalle, jonka lisääntyviä lentoreittejä Onni alkaa nyt mukavasti ja edullisesti palvelemaan tuoden lentoliikenteelle lisää volyymiä.

----------


## Kotkis

> Tämä on varmasti tärkeä kuvio myös Turun lentoasemalle, jonka lisääntyviä lentoreittejä Onni alkaa nyt mukavasti ja edullisesti palvelemaan tuoden lentoliikenteelle lisää volyymiä.


Epäilemättä. Itsekin tässä jo katselin Ryanairin lentoja kesän Lontoon-matkalleni. Erittäin kilpailukykyiset hinnat ja vielä yhdistettynä Onnibussin halpoihin bussilippuihin. Pikaisesti katseltuna taitaa nuo bussiaikataulut olla myös "räätälöity" Ryanairin lähtö- ja tuloaikojen mukaan. Täytyy nyt katsoa, tuleeko tuo reitti kokeiltua kesällä - riippuu itseasiassa lähinnä Lontoonpään maakuljetuksista melko pitkälti.
Eipä vaan näytä olevan noita bussivuoroja nettikaupassa vielä kuin muutamaksi viikoksi eteenpäin. Onkohan tämä Onnibussin yleinen tapa vai ainoastaan tässä uuden linjan alkuvaiheessa?

----------


## Lasse

> Epäilemättä. Itsekin tässä jo katselin Ryanairin lentoja kesän Lontoon-matkalleni. Erittäin kilpailukykyiset hinnat ja vielä yhdistettynä Onnibussin halpoihin bussilippuihin. Pikaisesti katseltuna taitaa nuo bussiaikataulut olla myös "räätälöity" Ryanairin lähtö- ja tuloaikojen mukaan. Täytyy nyt katsoa, tuleeko tuo reitti kokeiltua kesällä - riippuu itseasiassa lähinnä Lontoonpään maakuljetuksista melko pitkälti.
> Eipä vaan näytä olevan noita bussivuoroja nettikaupassa vielä kuin muutamaksi viikoksi eteenpäin. Onkohan tämä Onnibussin yleinen tapa vai ainoastaan tässä uuden linjan alkuvaiheessa?


OT:tä niin että paukkuu, mutta menkööt:
Näiden "sivukentiltä" lähtevien lentojen käyttäminen, ellei satu asumaan juuri sillä paikkakunnalla, on mitä on. Rahaa ja etenkin aikaa kuluu usein sen verran, että koko homman järkevyys on kyseenalaista. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että vaikka Ryan Airin hinnat nykyään sisältävät jopa sen 6 euroa mitä lipun tulostaminen omalla tulostimella maksaa, tulee hintaan edelleen lisää ainakin se 25 euroa/laukku/suunta. Eli jo yksi ruumaan menevä laukku lisää hintaa 50 euroa!

Stanstedin kentältä pääsee junalla kolmessa vartissa Lontooseen, hinta näyttää olevan jotain 42 euroa meno-paluuna ja noin 30 euroa yhdensuuntaisena.

Mutta asiaan:

Onnibus tuo juuri sellaisen palvelun Turusta lähteville halpalennoille mitä olen suuresti kaivannut Tampere-Pirkkalan asemalle, kun olen erehtynyt sieltä lentämään pari kertaa. Se onkin sitten eri asia paljonko Helsingin suuntasta tulee matkustajia Turusta lähteville lennoile. Vantaalta kun kuitenkin pääsee esimerkiksi Norwegianilla eurooppaan.

----------


## ultrix

> OT:tä niin että paukkuu, mutta menkööt:
> Näiden "sivukentiltä" lähtevien lentojen käyttäminen, ellei satu asumaan juuri sillä paikkakunnalla, on mitä on. Rahaa ja etenkin aikaa kuluu usein sen verran, että koko homman järkevyys on kyseenalaista. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että vaikka Ryan Airin hinnat nykyään sisältävät jopa sen 6 euroa mitä lipun tulostaminen omalla tulostimella maksaa, tulee hintaan edelleen lisää ainakin se 25 euroa/laukku/suunta. Eli jo yksi ruumaan menevä laukku lisää hintaa 50 euroa!


O'Learyn mukaan tuo maksu ei ole sitä varten, että sillä tehtäisiin hillittömästi fyffee vaan siksi, että se järjestelmän pyörittäminen on törkeän kallista ja järjetöntä hyötyihin nähden.

Onnibusissahan matkatavaraa saa kuljettaa ruumassa maksutta yhden kollin verran per maksava matkustaja / sotaveteraani.

----------


## Madmax

> O'Learyn mukaan tuo maksu ei ole sitä varten, että sillä tehtäisiin hillittömästi fyffee vaan siksi, että se järjestelmän pyörittäminen on törkeän kallista ja järjetöntä hyötyihin nähden.
> 
> Onnibusissahan matkatavaraa saa kuljettaa ruumassa maksutta yhden kollin verran per maksava matkustaja / sotaveteraani.


Firman sivuilla väitetään seuraavaa: 

Käsimatkatavarat

Käsimatkatavarat kuljetetaan bussissa maksutta matkustajan jalkatilassa tai hyllyillä. Muut matkatavarat kuljetetaan bussin tavaratiloissa. Käsimatkatavaroiden kuljettaminen matkustamossa ei saa viedä tilaa kanssamatkustajilta. Matkustaja voi kuljettaa mukanaan maksutta bussin tavaratiloissa kahta matkalaukkua tai kassia.

----------


## dreamy83

> Epäilemättä. Itsekin tässä jo katselin Ryanairin lentoja kesän Lontoon-matkalleni. Erittäin kilpailukykyiset hinnat ja vielä yhdistettynä Onnibussin halpoihin bussilippuihin. Pikaisesti katseltuna taitaa nuo bussiaikataulut olla myös "räätälöity" Ryanairin lähtö- ja tuloaikojen mukaan. Täytyy nyt katsoa, tuleeko tuo reitti kokeiltua kesällä - riippuu itseasiassa lähinnä Lontoonpään maakuljetuksista melko pitkälti.
> Eipä vaan näytä olevan noita bussivuoroja nettikaupassa vielä kuin muutamaksi viikoksi eteenpäin. Onkohan tämä Onnibussin yleinen tapa vai ainoastaan tässä uuden linjan alkuvaiheessa?


Itse olen kesällä menossa Lontooseen, ja lennän Ryanairilla. En tosin liitä siihen Onnibusia tietystikään siitä syystä, että asun Turussa ja menen kentälle paikkurilla. Mutta Stansted-Lontoo Liverpool Street, josta pääsee metron matkailijalipuilla jatkamaan hotellille, käytän halpabussia. Ja kyseinen halpabussi britanniassa on varmaankin Ryanairille kuin punainen vaate, onhan kyse pääkilpailijan kenttäkuljetusyhtiö Easybusista. Nuo kuljetukset ovat tähän asti omalla kohdallani maksaneet suunnilleen 2-5 puntaa per suunta per matkustaja, jota en pidä kalliina suhteessa kokonaismatka-aikaan. Ero matka-ajassa on haluamilleni alueille (keskustassa) Lontoossa ollut junaan verrattuna noin 10-20 minuuttia junan hyväksi per suunta, mutta hintaero pistää kyllä kumipyörillä matkustamaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko niillä vain se yksi Bova vai millainen kalusto Onnibussilla on? Olisi kiva nähdä kuvia.

----------


## sm3

> Onko niillä vain se yksi Bova vai millainen kalusto Onnibussilla on? Olisi kiva nähdä kuvia.



 Linjoja operoivat useat eri yhtiöt. 

Tampere- Pori linjaa vissiin: Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky

Helsinki- Turku linjaa ajaa Mikko Rindell Oy. 

Helsinki- Tampere linjaa mm. Atro Vuolle Oy, ja en ole varma mutta ajaako Lauri Möttö loput?


Kyseessä vissiin loppujen lopuksi EB:n kaltainen yhteenliittymä. 2010- luvun ExpressBus.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jykke

> Olisi kiva nähdä kuvia.


Ei ole silmiin osunut harrastajien napsimia kuvia kyseisestä autosta (ihme sinänsä). Mutta tässä on yksi uutisartikkelista oleva.

Edit: Pistetääs vielä toisestakin kuvakulmasta.

----------


## Lasse

> Ei ole silmiin osunut harrastajien napsimia kuvia kyseisestä autosta (ihme sinänsä).


Ehkä et ole vaivautunut etsimään, mutta tässä on nyt ainakin yksi:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...96+B+Lasse.jpg

----------


## sm3

Uusia reittejä. Tälläkertaa Jyväskylä- Turku, liikennöitsijänä Mennään Bussilla Oy. Jotain puhetta myös Jyväskylä- Oulu reitin avaamisesta elokuussa.

Lisätietoja:
http://www.onnibus.fi/hervannasta-halpabussikeskus/

----------


## zige94

Jäänyt nyt vähän epäselväksi että mistä siis nuo Helsingin reitit lähtevät? Tampereelle näyttäisi kartan mukaan lähtevän Kiasman edestä, samasta josta lähtee Ikea -bussi? Turkuun ja Raisioon näyttäisi olevan kartan merkki laitettu kaukoliikenteen terminaalin kohdalle...

EDIT:Näköjään löysinkin jo, laiturista 9 lähtee Onnibus Turkuun, eli se on saanut luvan lähteä Kampin kaukoliikenteenterminaalista. Näyttäisi myös että Hämeenlinnassakin pysähdytään linja-autoasemalla. Osaisiko joku kertoa näistä enemmän, että ovatko olleet matkahuollon päätöksiä vai kuka kyseisistä vastaa?

----------


## ultrix

> Jäänyt nyt vähän epäselväksi että mistä siis nuo Helsingin reitit lähtevät? Tampereelle näyttäisi kartan mukaan lähtevän Kiasman edestä, samasta josta lähtee Ikea -bussi? Turkuun ja Raisioon näyttäisi olevan kartan merkki laitettu kaukoliikenteen terminaalin kohdalle...
> 
> EDIT:Näköjään löysinkin jo, laiturista 9 lähtee Onnibus Turkuun, eli se on saanut luvan lähteä Kampin kaukoliikenteenterminaalista. Näyttäisi myös että Hämeenlinnassakin pysähdytään linja-autoasemalla. Osaisiko joku kertoa näistä enemmän, että ovatko olleet matkahuollon päätöksiä vai kuka kyseisistä vastaa?


Siteeraan tiedotetta:


> Turun reitin päätepysäkki Helsingissä on Kampin terminaali, jonka näyttötauluilla ei halpabussivuoroja kuitenkaan näytetä. Ongelma on kilpailuviraston tutkinnassa ja ratkaisua odotetaan syksyksi. Halpabussivuorojen lähtölaituri tullaan ilmoittamaan vuorojen aikataulujen yhteydessä internet-sivuilla www.onnibus.fi . Kuluneella viikolla uutisoitiin, että Onnibus ei Tampereen reitillään käytä Kampin terminaalia, koska vuoroja ei näytetä tauluissa. Siksi Tampereen vuorojen päätepysäkki on Mannerheimintiellä Postitalon kohdalla. Turun suuntaan ei kuitenkaan ole vastaavaa kaukoliikenteen päätepysäkiksi sopivaa paikkaa Helsingin katuverkossa.

----------


## aki

YLE: Matkahuolto taipui aikataulukiistassa http://yle.fi/uutiset/matkahuolto_ta...3?ref=leiki-es Uusi reittiliikenne näkyy linja-autoasemien näyttötauluissa ja verkossa. Esimerkiksi halpabussiyhtiö onnibussin vuorot ovat matkahuollon aikatauluissa Tampereen ja Helsingin väliä lukuunottamatta.

----------


## sm3

Helsinki Tampere liikenteessä Volvo 9700NG ja vissiin Scania Irizar. Turun reitin busseista ei tietoa.

----------


## JT

> Helsinki Tampere liikenteessä Volvo 9700NG ja vissiin Scania Irizar. Turun reitin busseista ei tietoa.

----------


## Eppu

> Helsinki Tampere liikenteessä Volvo 9700NG ja vissiin Scania Irizar. Turun reitin busseista ei tietoa.

----------


## Madmax

Tänään Turun linjalla autorikko ja erikoisempaa kalustoa 

http://www.onnibus.fi/lahto-kampista...n-viivastynyt/

----------


## Salomaa

> Tällaista yle:llä:
> Onnibus Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Pekka Möttö. 
> 
> Mötön mukaan halvemmat tariffit perustuvat autojen täyttöasteeseen. Liiketoiminnan on kuitenkin oltava kannattavaa.
> 
> - Hinnoittelu tapahtuu kysyntäperusteisesti. Jokaisella vuorolla on ainakin yksi kolmen euron paikka ja hiljaisilla vuoroilla enemmän. Näin on kaikilla reiteillä, toteaa Möttö.
> 
> Siis ainakin yksi kolmen euron paikka.


Voidaanko olla siinä tilanteessa, että kuluttaja ei tiedä lippu ostaessaan, minkä hintaisen paikan saa. Eli kun ostaa lipun, niin kone ilmoittaa: "tämän vuoron 3 euron paikat myyty".  Silläin kyseessä on jonkinlainen harhauttaminen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:10 ----------

www.omnibus.fi kertoo että liput Helsingistä Tamperelle maksavat pääsääntöisesti 9.90 eurosta ylöspäin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voidaanko olla siinä tilanteessa, että kuluttaja ei tiedä lippu ostaessaan, minkä hintaisen paikan saa. Eli kun ostaa lipun, niin kone ilmoittaa: "tämän vuoron 3 euron paikat myyty".  Silläin kyseessä on jonkinlainen harhauttaminen.


Et ole sitten lentolippuja ostanut viimeiseen kymmeneen vuoteen? Ei missään sanota, että kuluttajille pitäisi tarjota vakiotaksa. Mainonnassa pitää toki mainita "alk.". Tärkeää on, että ostopäätöksen yhteydessä hinta on selkeästi esillä. Ja bussista ostetulle lipullekin Onnibusilla on vakiotaksa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja bussista ostetulle lipullekin Onnibusilla on vakiotaksa.


Mistä luin että bussista ostettuna lippu olisi 20 euroa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Et ole sitten lentolippuja ostanut viimeiseen kymmeneen vuoteen? Ei missään sanota, että kuluttajille pitäisi tarjota vakiotaksa. Mainonnassa pitää toki mainita "alk.". Tärkeää on, että ostopäätöksen yhteydessä hinta on selkeästi esillä. Ja bussista ostetulle lipullekin Onnibusilla on vakiotaksa.



Lentolipun ostan sieltä mistä saan varmuudella laadukkaan palvelun ja takuun. Enkä kertaakaan ole pettynyt. Kun bussissa on yksi 3 euron paikka, niin loput ovat täysin eri hintaluokasta. Ymmärrän idean, kuluttaja saadaan selaamaan nettisivuja. Kyllähän sekin romuttaa bussimatkustamisen helppoutta, kun kuljettajalta ostettu lippu on oleellisesti kalliimpi.

Lähden lauantaina Lahteen Koiviston autolla. Lippu netissä matkahuollon kautta 11,70.  Ei tule mieleen edes ottaa epävarmempaa vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Lentolipun ostan sieltä mistä saan varmuudella laadukkaan palvelun ja takuun. Enkä kertaakaan ole pettynyt. Kun bussissa on yksi 3 euron paikka, niin loput ovat täysin eri hintaluokasta. Ymmärrän idean, kuluttaja saadaan selaamaan nettisivuja. Kyllähän sekin romuttaa bussimatkustamisen helppoutta, kun kuljettajalta ostettu lippu on oleellisesti kalliimpi.
> 
> Lähden lauantaina Lahteen Koiviston autolla. Lippu netissä matkahuollon kautta 11,70.  Ei tule mieleen edes ottaa epävarmempaa vaihtoehtoa.


Miksi? junallakin pääsee nopeammin ja halvemmin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mistä luin että bussista ostettuna lippu olisi 20 euroa?


Niin, eikö se ole vakiotaksa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:58 ----------




> Lähden lauantaina Lahteen Koiviston autolla. Lippu netissä matkahuollon kautta 11,70.  Ei tule mieleen edes ottaa epävarmempaa vaihtoehtoa.


Miten on epävarmempi, jos menet Onnibusin sivuille (jos se Lahteen jo liikennöisi), se antaisi sinulle hinnaksi vaikka nyt 8,20 ja sitten ostat lipun siihen hintaan? Mikä siinä on sen jälkeen enää epävarmaa?

----------


## kouvo

> Lentolipun ostan sieltä mistä saan varmuudella laadukkaan palvelun ja takuun. Enkä kertaakaan ole pettynyt. Kun bussissa on yksi 3 euron paikka, niin loput ovat täysin eri hintaluokasta. Ymmärrän idean, kuluttaja saadaan selaamaan nettisivuja. Kyllähän sekin romuttaa bussimatkustamisen helppoutta, kun kuljettajalta ostettu lippu on oleellisesti kalliimpi.
> 
> Lähden lauantaina Lahteen Koiviston autolla. Lippu netissä matkahuollon kautta 11,70.  Ei tule mieleen edes ottaa epävarmempaa vaihtoehtoa.


Samanlainen hintamekanismi se on "laadukkaan palvelun ja takuun" lentoyhtiöilläkin kuin halpisvaihtoehdoilla, vähemmän vaan huutelevat sitä että samassa koneessa ja samassa osastossa matkustelee tyyppejä hyvinkin erihintaisilla pileteillä.

Onnibussin lippu on muuten kuskiltakin ostettuna huomattavasti edullisempi kuin normaali lippu Paunulaisessa välillä hki-Tre. Mitä hyötyä muuten on tilata lippu netistä Matkahuollon kautta, kun kuskilta sen saa samaan hintaan? Tuskinpa Lahteen ajetaan ensi lauantaina, jos koskaan muulloinkaan, yhtään loppuunmyytyä bussivuoroa.

----------


## Salomaa

Hyvät herrat ! Ensiksi on syytätodeta se että vuoro on Ryanairin tarpeisiin ja silloin ei kaikilla pysäkeillä pääse ulos ja sisään. 
Bussin kuljettaja ei myy opiskelijalippuja. Juna on nykyään bussia epävarmempi. Rikkimennen bussin tilalle tulee toinen auto tunnin sisällä. Syy käyttää  bussia on monasti käytön helppous, mennään linja-auton ovelle, ostetaan kuskilta lippu ja mennään vapalle paikalle istumaan. Lipunostotapahtuma + paikanetsiminen voiolla yhteejnsä 2 minuuttia. Ei onnistu VRLLä.

Omnibusin sivuilla on useita eri hintoja samalle yhteysvälille. 
Koiviston pikavuoroauto pysähtyyy kaikilla pikavuoropysäkeillä.

----------


## Madmax

On tietoa miten Onnibus käyttäytyy jos vuoro on myyty täyteen, niin ajaako se tällöin välipysäkkien ohi ottamatta kyytiin. 
Kahta autoa tuskin linjalle laitetaan kuten joillakin muilla firmoilla ko tilanteessa.

----------


## vompatti

> Ensiksi on syytätodeta se että vuoro on Ryanairin tarpeisiin.


Eiköhän ne kaikki vuorot ajeta matkustajien tarpeisiin eikä Ryanairin. Vai meinaatko, että Onnibussilla ja Ryanairilla olisi joku sopimus syöttöliikenteestä?




> Syy käyttää  bussia on monasti käytön helppous, mennään linja-auton ovelle, ostetaan kuskilta lippu ja mennään vapalle paikalle istumaan. Lipunostotapahtuma + paikanetsiminen voiolla yhteejnsä 2 minuuttia.


Jos kerran tämä käytön helppous on bussin suosion syy, niin miksi sitten teet asiat vaikeimman kautta ja ostat lipun verkosta? Myös Onnibussin busseihin voi mennä, ostaa lipun ja etsiä mahdollisen vapan paikan. Veikkaan, ettei tähänkään kahta minuuttia kauempaa saa tuhlattua aikaa.




> Omnibusin sivuilla on useita eri hintoja samalle yhteysvälille.


Kävin katsomassa sivuja. Eri yhteysväleille on ilmoitettu kaksi vakiohintaa: halvin mahdollinen hinta ja kuljettajalta ostetun lipun hinta. Tämän lisäksi jokaiselle vuorolle on ilmoitettu halvimman vapaan paikan hinta. Halvimmat liput myydään ensin, ja aika monelle vuorolle ne on jo myyty.

Onnibusin nimessä ei ole m-kirjainta.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuo Lauttasaari -väite tuossa  alla pilaa koko tekstin, kunnes siihen saadan selvitys. Selvityksen jälkeen kommentoin hieman  markkinoinnin yleisperiaatteista.

----------


## ultrix

> Voidaanko olla siinä tilanteessa, että kuluttaja ei tiedä lippu ostaessaan, minkä hintaisen paikan saa. Eli kun ostaa lipun, niin kone ilmoittaa: "tämän vuoron 3 euron paikat myyty".  Silläin kyseessä on jonkinlainen harhauttaminen.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:10 ----------
> 
> www.omnibus.fi kertoo että liput Helsingistä Tamperelle maksavat pääsääntöisesti 9.90 eurosta ylöspäin.


Kun ostat tänään lipun 3.7. tai myöhemmän lähtevään vuoroon, saat sen kolmella eurolla. Ole nopea, ennen kuin joku muu ostaa 3  piletin!

----------


## kouvo

Mitä tuo laatikko Onnibussin verkkokaupassa "en halua lippua sähköpostilla tai tekstiviestillä" oikein tarkoittaa, eli miten siinä tapauksessa todistetaan matkustusoikeus?  

Pelkkä tekstiviestilippu (ilman että täytyy käydä maksamassa verkkopankissa) näyttää myös puuttuvan valikoimasta. Onko tuollainen liian vaikea/kallis järjestää puhelinoperaattoreiden kanssa vai onko siinä joku muu syy? Olis vaan tosi kätevä lippulaji, josta vois asiakkaana ehkä muutaman kymmenen senttiä maksaa ekstraakin.

----------


## sm3

> Mitä tuo laatikko Onnibussin verkkokaupassa "en halua lippua sähköpostilla tai tekstiviestillä" oikein tarkoittaa, eli miten siinä tapauksessa todistetaan matkustusoikeus?  
> 
> Pelkkä tekstiviestilippu (ilman että täytyy käydä maksamassa verkkopankissa) näyttää myös puuttuvan valikoimasta. Onko tuollainen liian vaikea/kallis järjestää puhelinoperaattoreiden kanssa vai onko siinä joku muu syy? Olis vaan tosi kätevä lippulaji, josta vois asiakkaana ehkä muutaman kymmenen senttiä maksaa ekstraakin.


Luulen että kannattaa ottaa yhteyttä heidän asiakaspalveluunsa.

----------


## kouvo

> Luulen että kannattaa ottaa yhteyttä heidän asiakaspalveluunsa.


Olet varmaankin oikeassa, mutta koska asia ei mitenkään elintärkeä omalta kannaltani ole, niin ajattelin ihan mielenkiinnosta kysellä täällä josko joku nokkelampi kaveri/kyseisen firman työntekijä osaisi valaista. Ihan kohtuu kätevä systeemi tuo verkkopankki + tekstiviestikin on, ja tulee varmasti testattua Onnibussi silläkin lippuviritelmällä.

----------


## ultrix

> Mitä tuo laatikko Onnibussin verkkokaupassa "en halua lippua sähköpostilla tai tekstiviestillä" oikein tarkoittaa, eli miten siinä tapauksessa todistetaan matkustusoikeus?


 Sitä, että voit halutessasi raapustaa henkilökohtaisen, kertakäyttöisen taikasanasi, esim. KUMARE tai muu helposti lausuttava kolmitavuinen tavurimpsu vaikka ruutupaperille tai Siwan kuitin takapuolelle.




> Pelkkä tekstiviestilippu (ilman että täytyy käydä maksamassa verkkopankissa) näyttää myös puuttuvan valikoimasta. Onko tuollainen liian vaikea/kallis järjestää puhelinoperaattoreiden kanssa vai onko siinä joku muu syy? Olis vaan tosi kätevä lippulaji, josta vois asiakkaana ehkä muutaman kymmenen senttiä maksaa ekstraakin.


Kiitos palautteesta, välitän tämän eteenpäin nimimerkeille Allison, pjmotto ja r\pr.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Olet varmaankin oikeassa, mutta koska asia ei mitenkään elintärkeä omalta kannaltani ole, niin ajattelin ihan mielenkiinnosta kysellä täällä josko joku nokkelampi kaveri/kyseisen firman työntekijä osaisi valaista. Ihan kohtuu kätevä systeemi tuo verkkopankki + tekstiviestikin on, ja tulee varmasti testattua Onnibussi silläkin lippuviritelmällä.


Tuossa on toki voinut sattua joku virhe, koska tarkotus on kaiketi että lipun voi saada joko sähköpostiin, tekistiviestillä tai molempiin (eli siis: Haluan lipun sekä sähköpostiin ja tekstiviestillä). 

Lainaus heidän sivuiltaan:




> Vahvistussivulla sinulta kysytään myös haluatko lipun puhelimeesi vai sähköpostiisi tai mahdollisesti molempiin.


Edit: Nimimerkki "ultrix" vastaili jo näköjään jotain...

----------


## bussifriikki

Helsingin Postitalon edessä Onnibussina oli uudehko Volvo 9700. Taitaa olla se Tampereen reitti?

----------


## zige94

> Helsingin Postitalon edessä Onnibussina oli uudehko Volvo 9700. Taitaa olla se Tampereen reitti?


Kyllä. Onnibussin Tampereen vuorot lähtevät Postitalon edestä samalta pysäkiltä kuin Ikea -bussi. Turun Onnibus -vuorot lähtevät Kampista laiturista 9.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kun ostat tänään lipun 3.7. tai myöhemmän lähtevään vuoroon, saat sen kolmella eurolla. Ole nopea, ennen kuin joku muu ostaa 3  piletin!


Mikä estää Onnibussia sanomasta että "valitettavasti kolmen euron paikka on myyty".

Jokainen ymmärtää  että jos Tampereelta lentää Riikan 19 eurolla, niin jossain on jotain mätää. 

Olen tässä itsekin käyttänyt Tallinkin "lahjakortteja". Mitäs tämän palstan kirjoittajat ymmärtää käsitteellä *Lahjakortti*

----------


## kouvo

> Mikä estää Onnibussia sanomasta että "valitettavasti kolmen euron paikka on myyty".


Tarkoitat ilmeisesti tilannetta, jossa sitä ei oikeasti olisikaan vielä myyty? Mitään järkeähän tuollaisessa kus****misessa ei Onnibussin kannalta olisi. Se yksi 3 euron piletti/lähtö on taloudellisesti täysin yhdentekevä asia, etenkin verrattuna imagotappioon mikä syntyisi jos meneteltäisiin olettamallasi tavalla.




> Jokainen ymmärtää  että jos Tampereelta lentää Riikan 19 eurolla, niin jossain on jotain mätää.


Minä en ymmärrä. Voitko hieman avata asiaa? Sen tiedän, että ihan kaikkien kukkahattutätien mielestä Ryanairin käytännöt eivät ehkä eettisesti ole aivan sitä parasta A-luokkaa, mutta homma on kuitenkin lainmukaista. Pisnes iis pisnes.

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä estää Onnibussia sanomasta että "valitettavasti kolmen euron paikka on myyty".


Viestinnän redundanttius. Samalla pitäisi valitella, kuinka on myyty 4,3 , 5,9 , 7,9  jne. liput loppuun, kun tarjolla on sillä hetkellä 9,9  hintaisia lippuja. Kyllä se asiakas sen tajuaa ilmankin, että kolmen euron liput meni jo, kun verkkokauppa tarjoaa hinnaksi jotain muuta.

----------


## Jykke

> Jokainen ymmärtää  että jos Tampereelta lentää Riikan 19 eurolla, niin jossain on jotain mätää.


Itse en ymmärrä. Olen lentänyt Ryanairilla Tampereelta Osloon ja Riikaan ja olen ollut tyytyväinen asiakas.

----------


## late-

> Syy käyttää  bussia on monasti käytön helppous, mennään linja-auton ovelle, ostetaan kuskilta lippu ja mennään vapalle paikalle istumaan.


Eikös joukkoliikenteen matkustajilta ollutkaan täysin kohtuullista edellyttää lipun ostamista etukäteen? Muistaakseni tämä saisi jopa tapahtua myyntipisteistä, jotka eivät välttämättä olisi lainkaan auki joukkoliikennevälineen lähtöaikaan. Vai muistanko väärin?

Onnibus ei tätä tosin edellytä, koska lipun voi ostaa myös kuljettajalta ennakkoon ilmoitettuun hintaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eikös joukkoliikenteen matkustajilta ollutkaan täysin kohtuullista edellyttää lipun ostamista etukäteen? Muistaakseni tämä saisi jopa tapahtua myyntipisteistä, jotka eivät välttämättä olisi lainkaan auki joukkoliikennevälineen lähtöaikaan. Vai muistanko väärin?
> 
> Onnibus ei tätä tosin edellytä, koska lipun voi ostaa myös kuljettajalta ennakkoon ilmoitettuun hintaan.


Olen Mikkelin yhteysvälilä verrannut junaa ja linja-autoa.  silloin lipun ostaminen kuljettajalta ja paikan etsiminen sujuu näppärästi. Tuolla yhteysvälillä linja-auto on kilpalilukykyinen , nopein vuoro 2 h 40 min.

Paikallisliikenteen busseista ja raitiovaunuista pitää poistaa kkuljettajarahastus. Paikallisliikenne ja kaukoliikenne ovat joukkoliikennettä, mutta luonteelta varsin erilaisia. Ei tule mielenkään ehdottaa kaukoliikenteen busseista lipunostomahdollisuuden poistamista. 

Vaikka olette lentäneet Rynairilla tyytyväisinä asiakkaina, kannattaa jonkun teistä hieman syvällisemmin selvittää halpalentoyhtiöiden nykytilaa, kuinka osalle niistä on käynyt ja miksi ?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:36 ----------




> Itse en ymmärrä. Olen lentänyt Ryanairilla Tampereelta Osloon ja Riikaan ja olen ollut tyytyväinen asiakas.


Sen ymmärrät että kaikki paikat eivät voi olla 19 euron paikkoja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:38 ----------




> Viestinnän redundanttius. Samalla pitäisi valitella, kuinka on myyty 4,3 , 5,9 , 7,9  jne. liput loppuun, kun tarjolla on sillä hetkellä 9,9  hintaisia lippuja. Kyllä se asiakas sen tajuaa ilmankin, että kolmen euron liput meni jo, kun verkkokauppa tarjoaa hinnaksi jotain muuta.


Käsitit asiann väärin, tarkoitin sitä  että lippu maksaa 9,90 koska ne edullisemmat "sattuu" olemaan käytännässä aina loppu.´Olen itse ollut kaupallisella alalla ja erään amerikkalaisen opin mukaan vaihe 1: on *mielenkiinnon herättäminen*
Kun on kilpailua mennään sallitun rajalle tai yli. Kesti kauan enenkuin kaupat suostuivat ilmoittamaan rajauksen joka esiintyy mainonnassa. Esim "100 kpl:n erä " Kun market myy 50 hilavitkutinta 10 euron hintaa ja asiakas esi saa omaansa, mutta asiakas on saatu kauppaan. Nettimaailmassa se tarkoittaa että asiakas pitää saada yrityksen nettisivulle.

----------


## Jykke

> Vaikka olette lentäneet Rynairilla tyytyväisinä asiakkaina, kannattaa jonkun teistä hieman syvällisemmin selvittää halpalentoyhtiöiden nykytilaa, kuinka osalle niistä on käynyt ja miksi ?


Varmasti monille lentoyhtiöille on käynyt köpelösti, mutta jotain Ryanair on tehnyt oikein, kun tahkoaa voittoa toisin kuin ns. normaalit lentoyhtiöt. Eikä menestys pelkästää Ryanairin ole. Esim. Easyjetillä on mennyt varsin hyvin. Kyseisissä firmoissa ollaan osattu jo alusta saakka pitää kulut mahdollisimman pieninä, mikä on mahdollistanut halvat hinnat ja hyvät tuotot. 

Voisitko selventää tarkemmin tätä halpalentoyhtiöiden tilaa johon viittaat?




> Sen ymmärrät että kaikki paikat eivät voi olla 19 euron paikkoja.


Eivät tietenkään. Kysynnän mukaan hinta kohoaa. Jos ostan hyvissä ajoin saan lipun noin parillakympillä (verot mukana), mutta jos ostan viime tipassa lipun saan pulittaa jo yli satasen. 




> Käsitit asiann väärin, tarkoitin sitä  että lippu maksaa 9,90 koska ne edullisemmat "sattuu" olemaan käytännässä aina loppu.


Eli uskot (lainausmerkeistäsi päätellen), että Onnibussilla ei oikeasti myydä 3 euron lippuja ollenkaan? Että kyseessä olisi jonkin sortin huijaus. Kyllä itse olen sellaisiin heidän nettikaupassaan törmännyt.

----------


## sm3

Olen noita kolmen euron lippuja löytänyt monta. Joten Salomaan kannattaa nyt ihan tutustua oikeasti asiaan ennen kuin rupeaa mitään yrityksiä syyttelemään ihmisten tietoisesta huijaamisesta. On se varsin raskas ja vakava syytös kuitenkin.

----------


## Salomaa

Omnibussin oma edustaja sanoi haastattelussa että lähdöllä on yksi kolmen euron paikka. Useat halpalentoyhtiöt ovat vaikekuksissa. Teillä on joku syy puolustaa markkinointia, joka ei käyttäjää kohtaan reilua. Luulisi että tämän palstan käyttäjillä on enemmän matkustajan kuin sijoittajan näkökulma. Osaltaan halpalentoyhtiöiden taktiikka perustuu siihen, että hinnasta kerrotaan vain osa. Siis hinta  pilkotaan ja osat ovat erinnimisiä, joista sitten  mainokseen pannaan yksi osa.

Ei Pietarinkaan mennä laivalla 19 eurolla eikä lahjakortin käsitteenseen teistä kukaan ottanut kantaa.

----------


## sm3

> Omnibussin oma edustaja sanoi haastattelussa että lähdöllä on yksi kolmen euron paikka. Useat halpalentoyhtiöt ovat vaikekuksissa. Teillä on joku syy puolustaa markkinointia, joka ei käyttäjää kohtaan reilua. Luulisi että tämän palstan käyttäjillä on enemmän matkustajan kuin sijoittajan näkökulma. Osaltaan halpalentoyhtiöiden taktiikka perustuu siihen, että hinnasta kerrotaan vain osa. Siis hinta  pilkotaan ja osat ovat erinnimisiä, joista sitten  mainokseen pannaan yksi osa.
> 
> Ei Pietarinkaan mennä laivalla 19 eurolla eikä lahjakortin käsitteenseen teistä kukaan ottanut kantaa.


*ONNI*bus ei Omnibus. Koita kirjoittaa edes kerran yhtiön nimi oikein niin otan viestisi heti vakavammin.

----------


## zige94

En nyt tajua itsekkään (eikä ilmeisesti muutkaan) tuota Salomaan pointtia tässä? Mitä Onnibus huijaa, asiakkaita? Miten muka? Itse en näe että missään on huijattu. 3euron lippuja on muutama, asiakas hyvin tietää sen. Jos verkkokauppa antaa vaikka 7,90e hinnan, tiedän että 3euron lippu on mennyt. En oikein ymmärrä miten tämä ei ole käyttäjää kohtaan reilu. Ovatko sitten arvonnat reiluja? Vain yksihän sen pääpalkinnon usein voi voittaa. Onnibussilla vain yksi voi sen 3euron lipun/vuoro saada. Ja jos ostat etukäteen, saat halvemmalla tietysti. Sama on VR:llä.

Ja kuten sm3 sanoi, yritä edes kirjoittaa yhtiön nimi oikein... Tai sitten taidat tahalteen sen väärin kirjoittaa?

----------


## sm3

> En nyt tajua itsekkään (eikä ilmeisesti muutkaan) tuota Salomaan pointtia tässä? Mitä Onnibus huijaa, asiakkaita? Miten muka? Itse en näe että missään on huijattu. 3euron lippuja on muutama, asiakas hyvin tietää sen. Jos verkkokauppa antaa vaikka 7,90e hinnan, tiedän että 3euron lippu on mennyt. En oikein ymmärrä miten tämä ei ole käyttäjää kohtaan reilu. Ovatko sitten arvonnat reiluja? Vain yksihän sen pääpalkinnon usein voi voittaa. Onnibussilla vain yksi voi sen 3euron lipun/vuoro saada. Ja jos ostat etukäteen, saat halvemmalla tietysti. Sama on VR:llä.
> 
> Ja kuten sm3 sanoi, yritä edes kirjoittaa yhtiön nimi oikein... Tai sitten taidat tahalteen sen väärin kirjoittaa?


Salomaan pointtia ei tajua siksi koska sitä ei ole. 

En lukenut tuota hänen viimeisintä viestiä ollenkaan paitsi ensimmäisen sanan, koska heti alusta huomasi (yhtiön nimi väärin kirjotettu jälleen) että ei ole lukemisen arvoinen edes.  :Mad:

----------


## Salomaa

Tampere- Helsinki -välille ei tällä hetkellä voi ostaa netistä 3 euron lippuja. Muutama 6,90 ja 7,90 hintaineon mahdollinen, 9,90 läytyy jo useammalle päivälle.

----------


## vompatti

> Omnibussin oma edustaja sanoi haastattelussa että lähdöllä on yksi kolmen euron paikka. Teillä on joku syy puolustaa markkinointia, joka ei käyttäjää kohtaan reilua.


Voitko lopettaa vihjailun ja sanoa ihan suoraan, mikä Onnibussin markkinoinnissa ei ole reilua? Aika selvästi on ymmärtääkseni sanottu, että joka lähtöön on rajoitettu määrä kolmen euron paikkoja. Käsittääkseni aika selvästi on myös sanottu, paljonko kuljettajalta ostettu lippu maksaa.




> Osaltaan halpalentoyhtiöiden taktiikka perustuu siihen, että hinnasta kerrotaan vain osa. Siis hinta  pilkotaan ja osat ovat erinnimisiä, joista sitten  mainokseen pannaan yksi osa. Ei Pietarinkaan mennä laivalla 19 eurolla.


En ymmärrä, miten tämä liittyy Onnibusiin. On totta, ettei 19 euron Pietarin risteilyä saa 19 eurolla. Hintaan pitää lisätä aina joku kumma bussikuljetus Pietarissa riippumatta siitä aikooko kyseiseen kuljetukseen osallistua vai ei. Lisäksi laivayhtiöillä on tapana lisätä hintoihin jotain polttoainemaksuja. Jokainen, joka katsoo tuon laivan aikatauluja, tajuaa myös, että ilman reiluja eväitä pitää varata rahaa laivassa syömiseen. Mutta Onnibusia tämä ei koske: polttoainelisää ei peritä vaan matka maksaa sen verran kuin sivuilla ilmoitetaan. Lisäksi nälkäinenkin ihminen selviää Onnibussin ajamilla lyhyillä reiteillä perille kuolematta matkalla nälkään.

En ole halpalentoyhtiöiden mainontaa seurannut, mutta olen ollut siinä uskossa, että heidän ilmoittamansa hinta sisältää kaikki maksut. Muiden yhtiöiden lentoja ostettaessa matkatoimistot lisäävät kyllä hintaan palvelumaksuja ja luottokorttimaksuja niistä etukäteen ilmoittamatta.

Kirjoitatko tahallasi Onnibussin nimen väärin?

----------


## Palomaa

Mitä sitten Salomaa, me emme saaneet Knightriderin kanssa 3 euron, tai edes 5 euron lippuja, ostimme silti 7 euron liput, ei se meitä haittaa, halvemmaksi se silti tuli kuin matkustaa junalla tai matkahuollon hinnoilla.

----------


## vompatti

> Tampere- Helsinki -välille ei tällä hetkellä voi ostaa netistä 3 euron lippuja. Muutama 6,90 ja 7,90 hintaineon mahdollinen, 9,90 läytyy jo useammalle päivälle.


Torstai 26.7.2012: jokaiselle lähdölle on kolmen euron paikka myymättä. Tai oli ainakin minuutti sitten... Varmaan muillakin päivillä on kolmen euron lippuja, mutta saat itse etsiä.

----------


## Salomaa

Vompatti, miksi kirjoituksissasi lukee : "Lauttasaari on Helsingin mätäpaise " ?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tampere- Helsinki -välille ei tällä hetkellä voi ostaa netistä 3 euron lippuja. Muutama 6,90 ja 7,90 hintaineon mahdollinen, 9,90 läytyy jo useammalle päivälle.


Miten niin?

----------


## Salomaa

> Voitko lopettaa vihjailun ja sanoa ihan suoraan, mikä Onnibussin markkinoinnissa ei ole reilua? Aika selvästi on ymmärtääkseni sanottu, että joka lähtöön on rajoitettu määrä kolmen euron paikkoja. Käsittääkseni aika selvästi on myös sanottu, paljonko kuljettajalta ostettu lippu maksaa.


Jos Omnibussilla on 50 hengen autot ja niistä yksi paikka vuoroa kohden myydään 3 eurolla , niin on se laillista, mutta en matkustajana ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä lähtisi tuollaista markkinointia kehumaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Vompatti, miksi kirjoituksissasi lukee : "Lauttasaari on Helsingin mätäpaise " ?


En selittele allekirjoituksiani julkisella foorumilla viestiketjussa, jossa keskustellaan jostain aivan muusta. Voin kuitenkin kertoa, että edellinen allekirjoitukseni oli "Lauttasaari on Helsingin Helmi".

Muutin allekirjoitustani. Onko nyt parempi?

----------


## Salomaa

> Miten niin?


Yhtiön sivulla kävin 20 minuuttia sitten ja tarkistin useamman lähdön. Tampereen ja Porin välille oli jo useammalla  lähdöllä 3 euron paikkoja.

----------


## Jykke

> Useat halpalentoyhtiöt ovat vaikekuksissa.


 Ja muut lentoyhtiöt eivät ole? Onko havat hinnat osaltaan se syy miksi kyseisillä firmoilla menee huonosti? Ryanairilla menee enemmän kuin hyvin, joten ei halvat hinnat voi 100% syy siihen olla miksi lentoyhtiöllä menee huonosti.




> Teillä on joku syy puolustaa markkinointia, joka ei käyttäjää kohtaan reilua. Luulisi että tämän palstan käyttäjillä on enemmän matkustajan kuin sijoittajan näkökulma.


Viimeksi foorumilla oli henkilöautoilijoita, jotka halusivat lytätä joukkoliikennettä ja nyt halpisfirmojen kätyreitä? 

Matkustajan näkökulma (ainakin meikäläisen kaltaisella budjettimatkaajalla) perustuu aika pitkälti muuten hintaan. 




> Tampere- Helsinki -välille ei tällä hetkellä voi ostaa netistä 3 euron lippuja. Muutama 6,90 ja 7,90 hintaineon mahdollinen, 9,90 läytyy jo useammalle päivälle.


Heinäkuussahan on kolmen euron hintaisia paikkoja vaikka kuinka! Maanantai 16.07 eteenpäin on niitä melkein kaksi viikkoa joka vuorolla (tällä hetkellä).

Edit. Siis katsottu nimenomaan Tampere-Helsinki väliä.

----------


## Salomaa

> En selittele allekirjoituksiani julkisella foorumilla viestiketjussa, jossa keskustellaan jostain aivan muusta. Voin kuitenkin kertoa, että edellinen allekirjoitukseni oli "Lauttasaari on Helsingin Helmi".
> 
> Muutin allekirjoitustani. Onko nyt parempi?


Nettikeskusteluissa on tietty tyyli ja täytyy tietysti myöntää että esim. joskus kirjoittajien tyylin takia tärkeänkin aiheen seuraaminen loppuu heti alkuunsa, jos viisi ensimmäistä on  alatyyliä.

Sinun itsesi kannalta suosittelen vielä kerran lyhyen kommentin tästä mätäpäisesloganista, koska muutenhan lukijat yrittävät ratkaista sitä  ja spekulaatiot elävät. Toisaalta se myös se että arvostat JLF:a, niin lyhyt selitys olisi paikallaan.
Ymmärrät hyvin että Lauttasaaressa asuu myös jonkun verran joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:18 ----------




> Heinäkuussahan on kolmen euron hintaisia paikkoja vaikka kuinka! Maanantai 16.07 eteenpäin on niitä melkein kaksi viikkoa joka vuorolla (tällä hetkellä).
> 
> Edit. Siis katsottu nimenomaan Tampere-Helsinki väliä.


Katsoin kesäkuun lähtöjä, nythän o mielenkiintoista se, kuinka monta paikkaa kussakin lähdössä on 3 euron hintainen.

----------


## Palomaa

> nythän o mielenkiintoista se, kuinka monta paikkaa kussakin lähdössä on 3 euron hintainen.


Siis et ole tosissasi, vielä äsken marmatit kuinka ei ole 3 euron paikkoja, nyt marmatat että kuinka paljon niitä on kuussa, se on kuule ihan Onnibussin oma asia kuinka monta 3 euron paikka he pistävät, se on joka tapauksessa halpabussiyhtiö, pääset alle 10 eurolla per suunta Tampereelle joka on PALJON halvempi kuin VR:n tai Matkahuollon kautta ostettu lippu.
Joko tämä valitus voisi sinun osalta loppua?

----------


## Jykke

> Katsoin kesäkuun lähtöjä, nythän o mielenkiintoista se, kuinka monta paikkaa kussakin lähdössä on 3 euron hintainen.


Lähetä palautetta Onnibusille ja kysy.

----------


## Palomaa

> Siis et ole tosissasi, vielä äsken marmatit kuinka ei ole 3 euron paikkoja, nyt marmatat että kuinka paljon niitä on kuussa, se on kuule ihan Onnibussin oma asia kuinka monta 3 euron paikka he pistävät, se on joka tapauksessa halpabussiyhtiö, pääset alle 10 eurolla per suunta Tampereelle joka on PALJON halvempi kuin VR:n tai Matkahuollon kautta ostettu lippu.
> Joko tämä valitus voisi sinun osalta loppua?


Edit:


--------------


 Onnibus, kesto 2h 30min (sivujen mukaan):

Aikuinen sekä lapsi
20:00
22:30
*3 *




--------------


Matkahuolto, kesto 2h 30min - 2h 45min (sivujen mukaan):

Aikuinen
0123456789
Meno 26,30
Meno-paluu 47,40
Matkalipun hinta aikuiselle

Lapsi
0123456789
Meno 13,20
Meno-paluu 26,40
4-11 vuotiaat lapset




--------------


VR, kesto 1h 46min (sivujen mukaan):

Aikuinen:
23:06
00:52
0
1:46
Perus 30,99 
Ekstra 41,84 


Lapsi:23:06
00:52
0
1:46
Perus 15,50 
Ekstra 20,92 




--------------

Lopeta nyt jo tuo valittaminen, vertaile hintoja ja aikoja, mikä vie voiton? Onnibus.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja aika tärkeä pointti on, että kilpailu tosiaan on nyt vapaata ja vaikka Helsinki - Tampere -välillä on kolme vaihtoehtoa: Vr, Matkahuolto ja Onnibus. Jos vaikka juuri Onnibussin tapa tehdä asioita ei miellytä, niin on täysi vapaus käyttää muita palveluita. Vaikkapa kaupunkiliikenteessä näin ei tosiaankan ole, ja jos ei ole tyytyväinen kotikaupunkinsa joukkoliikenteeseen, niin ei auta muu, kuin valittaa ja vaatia siitä vastaavalta taholta. Mutta kun kaukoliikenteessä muut vaihtoehdot eivät ole hävinneet minnekään, niin minä en näe mitään ongelmaa. Tietysti noin yleiseti voi esittää oman käsityksensä Onnibussin palvelukonseptin soveltuvuudesta. Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että tuo firma ei välttämättä edes yritä palvella kaikkia matkustajia, vaan halpalentoyhtiöiden tapaan se etsii asiakkaita, jotka ovat valmiita hankkimaan lippunsa etukäteen, päättämään matkapäivänsä hyvissä ajoin yms, kunhan vastineeksi pääsevät halvemmalla. Meitä ihmisiä on monenlaisia, ja osalle meistä Onnibus voi olla ainoa mahdollisuus edes ajatella reissua toiseen kaupunkiin.

Yleisemmin halpalento- taikka bussiyhtiöiden toimintaideasta voisi sanoa jotain. Näiden toiminta perustuu kahteen asiaan. Ensinnäkin on ihan oikeasti mahdollista hoitaa bisnestä selkeästi perinteisiä yhtiöitä halvemmalla ilman palkkojen polkemista. Silloin kyse on ennen kaikkea nopeista kääntöajoista. Eli minimoidaan bussin tai lentokoneen seisoskelu ja pidetään se koko ajan tienaamassa rahaa. Jos kulkuneuvo pystyy päivässä kulkemaan reittinsä edestakaisin kahdesti yhden kerran sijaan, niin jokainen tajuaa, että per kuljetettu ihminen tarvitsee otta paljon vähemmän hintaa. Ei ihan puolta vähemmän, mutta kuitenkin. Halpalentoyhtiöt optimoivat tasan tämän: heidän koneet ovat mahdollisimman paljon ilmassa. Tietenkin se tarkoittaa, että monesta muusta täytyy tinkiä: ei rahtia & matkatavaraita, koska niiden purkaminen ja lastaaminen vie aikaa, ei jatkoyhteyksiä, koska jostain muualta tulevaa konetta ei voi odottaa, ei lentoja vilkkaille kentille, koska niiden käyttäminen on paljon hitaampaa. Sen sijaan sukkulana edestakaisin mahdollismman monta lentoa vuorokaudessa sellaisten lentoasemien välillä, jotka tukevat mahdollisimman nopeita kääntöjä.

Toisekseen on marginaalikustannusten käsite. Jos ihmettelee, mikä järki on myydä 19 euron lippu, kun pelkkää tappiota tulee, mutta aika usein valinta ei todellakaan ole, että saadaanko istuimesta rahaa 500 euroa tai 19 euroa, vaan 19 euroa vai nolla euroa. Tietysti hinta pitää mitoittaa niin, että lennon matkustajilta saadaan perittyä kaikki kulut, mutta kun tämä on tehty ja huomataan, että istuimista vaikkapa 80% on myyty, niin mitä sitten kannattaa tehdä? Lähteä lentoon ja olla tyytyväisiä? ja ottaa niistä 20% tasan nolla euroa. Vaiko myydä ne ylijäämäpaikat pikkuhinnalla ja saada sekin raha kaupan päälle käytännössä ilman lisäkuluja. Tämän viimeisen ylijäämätilan osalta kustannukset firmalle koostuvat käytännössä pelkistä veroista ja lentoasemamaksuista ja vastaavista. Ja jonka takia vaikka Ryanair lisää ne itselleen ottamansa hinnan päälle. Vaikka kannattaa viimeinen penkkin myydä muutaman euron hintaan, niin ei nyt sitten kuitenkaan kannata maksaa sitten jollekin viranomaiselle siita muutamaa kymppiä. Monet verot, taksat ja lentoasemien maksut määräytyvät per lennätetty matkustaja.

Koko homma vaatii hieman huolellisuutta. Noita halpoja lippuja ei kannata myydä noin vaan, sillä muuten sellaisen ostavat nekin, jotka olivat valmiita ostamaan kalliimman lipun ja touhulta putoaa pohja pois. Mutta jos myyntiehdot saadaan sopiviksi, niin halvat täytepaikat saadaan myytyä niille, jotka melko epätodennäköisesti olisivat ostaneet täysihintaiset liput. Vanha tapa on ollut myydä halpoja lippuja opiskelijoille, työttömille, eläkeläisille etc. joiden voidaan olettaa olevan niin köyhiä, että he eivät pysty ostamaan täysihintaisia lippuja. Mutta nykyajan tietotekniikka tarjoaa paljon tehokkaampiakin tapoja. Yleisimmin sovellettu tapa on tuo Onnibussinkin käyttämä, niin lentoyhtiöiltä kuin hotelleiltakin tuttu: hyvissä ajoin on mahdollista ostaa halvat liput. Yleensä ne, joilla ei ole rahaa, ovat niitä, joilla on aikaa. Myöskin normaalihintaisen lipun ostajat saavat omalta kannaltaan jotain arvokasta: joustoa ja mahdollisuuden päästä matkaan lyhyellä varoitusajalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos Omnibussilla on 50 hengen autot ja niistä yksi paikka vuoroa kohden myydään 3 eurolla , niin on se laillista, mutta en matkustajana ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä lähtisi tuollaista markkinointia kehumaan.


Koska suomalainen kateus, kauna ja tasa-arvon käsitteen omalaatuinen tulkinta, koko verkkokauppa kannattaisi vissiin siis pistää kiinni ja myydä vain niitä 20  käteislippuja kuskilta?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:13 ----------




> Vanha tapa on ollut myydä halpoja lippuja opiskelijoille, työttömille, eläkeläisille etc. joiden voidaan olettaa olevan niin köyhiä, että he eivät pysty ostamaan täysihintaisia lippuja.


Onnibusin keskeinen oivallus on se, että tämä tapa hoitaa hintadifferointi on tuomittu johtamaan siihen, että alennuslipulla matkustavat ovat enemmistö, ja mahdollinen kate tulee niistä muutamasta täyden hinnan maksavasta. Matkustajan näkökulmasta joukkoliikenteen hinnat ovat karanneet käsistä, ja oman autot bensat ovat olleet halvempia jo yksinkin ajaessa kuin jl-lippu. Toisin sanoen 50 % alennuslipusta on tullut se normaali hinta, epähuomiossa auton ratista julkisiin eksyvät saavat maksaa rangaistusluontoisen kaksinkertaisen lipun hinnan, kun eivät kunnon kansalaisina aja omaa autoa.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Vompatti, Espoo-määritelmäsi on virheellinen. Oikea kuuluu näin, ilman tähtiä tietysti: Espoo, yhtä aito ku tekodi**i ja kaks le**oo.  :Laughing: 

Täytyy sanoa, että tämä Omnibussi-ketjun uusin käänne on kyllä parasta jlf-viihdettä pitkiin aikoihin. Martti se osaa olla hauska. Mutta kannattaako muiden aina lähteä leikkiin mukaan?

Ihan kommenttina: on se kamalaa, kun HSL-liikenteessäkin kertamatkalla on eri hinta riippuen siitä, ostaako lipun kuljettajalta, etukäteen automatista tai kännykällä vai matkakortin arvolla. Salaliitto?!?!?!

----------


## Palomaa

> Vompatti, Espoo-määritelmäsi on virheellinen. Oikea kuuluu näin, ilman tähtiä tietysti: Espoo, yhtä aito ku tekodi**i ja kaks le**oo. 
> 
> Täytyy sanoa, että tämä Omnibussi-ketjun uusin käänne on kyllä parasta jlf-viihdettä pitkiin aikoihin. Martti se osaa olla hauska. Mutta kannattaako muiden aina lähteä leikkiin mukaan?
> 
> Ihan kommenttina: on se kamalaa, kun HSL-liikenteessäkin kertamatkalla on eri hinta riippuen siitä, ostaako lipun kuljettajalta, etukäteen automatista tai kännykällä vai matkakortin arvolla. Salaliitto?!?!?!


Onnibussi-ketjussa.  :Laughing:  Mikä siinä on kun ei tuo Onnibussin kirjotus onnistu ..  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

Et sitten vitsiä tajunnut?

----------


## Palomaa

> Et sitten vitsiä tajunnut?


anteeksi luin väärin tuon, tämä on vain niin hauska ketju.. haha..  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

Tämä on hyvä ketju, mutta renkaista ei saa keskustella, sillä  separaattori poistaa sellaiset viestit.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:16 ----------

Kuluttajaviranomaisten linjauksen mukaan tarjouksen saatavuus täytyy olla kohtuullisesti ennakoitavissa. Onnipussin kohdalla se merkitsee sitä, että yritys joutuu todennäköisesti ilmoittamaan : "Helsinki - Tampere 3 eur0a , 1kpl/vuoro".

Uuden konseptin luominen joukkoliikenteeseen sekä kilpailun lisääntyminen ei lähtökohtaisesti ole kielteinen asia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:19 ----------




> opettelehan pojannulikka käyttäytymään foorumilla


Tällaisen toivomuksen esitti toson.

----------


## Koala

> Onnipussin kohdalla se merkitsee sitä, että yritys joutuu todennäköisesti ilmoittamaan : "Helsinki - Tampere 3 eur0a , 1kpl/vuoro".


Hurjaa. Noinhan se tekee.

----------


## kouvo

> Kuluttajaviranomaisten linjauksen mukaan tarjouksen saatavuus täytyy olla kohtuullisesti ennakoitavissa. Onnipussin kohdalla se merkitsee sitä, että yritys joutuu todennäköisesti ilmoittamaan : "Helsinki - Tampere 3 eur0a , 1kpl/vuoro".


Siis ihan samaan tyyliin kuin Ryanairkin joutuu, eiku...

----------


## dreamy83

> Omnibussin oma edustaja sanoi haastattelussa että lähdöllä on yksi kolmen euron paikka. Useat halpalentoyhtiöt ovat vaikekuksissa. Teillä on joku syy puolustaa markkinointia, joka ei käyttäjää kohtaan reilua. Luulisi että tämän palstan käyttäjillä on enemmän matkustajan kuin sijoittajan näkökulma. Osaltaan halpalentoyhtiöiden taktiikka perustuu siihen, että hinnasta kerrotaan vain osa. Siis hinta  pilkotaan ja osat ovat erinnimisiä, joista sitten  mainokseen pannaan yksi osa.
> 
> Ei Pietarinkaan mennä laivalla 19 eurolla eikä lahjakortin käsitteenseen teistä kukaan ottanut kantaa.


Jos käytetään termiä Lahjakortti, tulee kortin oikeuttaman palvelun olla maksutonta tai parannettavissa pientä lisämaksua vastaan. Laivayhtiöt käyttävät näitä kortteja yleisesti, joskus olen tosin törmännyt "Lahjakorttiin", jossa on edellytetty esimerkiksi polttoainelisämaksua. Mutta nyt yhtiöt ovat näihin lisämaksuja tai muuta, kuten aterioiden varaamisen edellyttämistä sisältäviin kortteihin vaihtaneet termin Lahjakortti => Bonuskortti, jolloin käsite onkin jo aivan eri.

Itse menin hiljattain laivalla Pietariin, ja menopaluun hinta kaikkine kuluineen (ml Shuttle-bussi, tosin poislukien ruokailut laivalla) oli todellakin 19 . Itse olen myös usean kerran ostanut usealta eri halpalentoyhtiöltä lentolippuja. Näistä kolmesta kahdella on heti varausprosessin alussa näkynyt kokonaishinta, yhdellä lisättiin myöhemmin luottokorttimaksu päälle. Kaikissa tapauksissa reitti on ollut omalle kohdalle sopivampi, kuin perinteisillä yhtiöillä ja hinta huomattavasti edullisempi. Olen myös ostanut ja matkustanut Onnibussilla 3/suunta. Ja hyvin toimi.

Salomaa: voisit todellakin kirjoittaa kritisoimasi yhtiön nimen edes kerran oikein. Se *ei* ole Omnibus tai Onnipus (tai kuten aiemmin taivutit, Onnipussi...) *vaan* Onnibus. Parjaaminen on ymmärrettävää, jos on selkeä ja aiheellinen pointti. Mutta pointtia ei ole, tai parjattavaa ei edes nimetä oikein, on käytös asiatonta.

----------


## zige94

Mukavasti Salomaan mielestä huijaus-yhtiön vuoroilla riittää matkustajia. Törmäsin tänään Turun autoon joka lähti Kampista. Pikaisella vilkaisulla näytti olevan jokaikistä penkkiä myöten täynnä. Vähän ajan kuluttua näin Hämeenlinnasta ja Tampereelta tulevat 2autoa jotka molemmat olivat täynnä. Viikon liikennöiny ja vuoroilla riittäisi matkustajia jopa toiseenkin autoon. Saattaisikohan Onnibus ajaa jatkossa viikonloppu vuoronsa tuplana jos kysyntä nousee?

(kuvia tietty tulossa autoista, Rindellin auto ei ollu Onnibus -väreissä vieläkään)

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> Itse menin hiljattain laivalla Pietariin, ja menopaluun hinta kaikkine kuluineen (ml Shuttle-bussi, tosin poislukien ruokailut laivalla) oli todellakin 19 . ....


St Peter Linen sivuston mukaan Shuttle -bussi lisätään  risteilyhintaan. Se on ollut monessa ilmoituksessa 20 euroa. Näin on ollut kokoajan kun olen seurannut tämän laivayhtiön sivustoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:48 ----------

Helsinki - Tampere 28.07.2012 lähtö klo 20:00
Nro Hinta Tyyppi 
1 3.0  Peruslippu 
2 5.9  Peruslippu 
3 6.9  Peruslippu 
4 7.9  Peruslippu 
5 8.9  Peruslippu 
6 9.9  Peruslippu 
7 9.9  Peruslippu 
8 9.9  Peruslippu 
Yhteensä: 62.3  

Tässä tuo uuden linjurivaunuyhtiön hinnoittelupolitiika idea. Esimerkissä oletetaan että 8 henkilöä matkustaa Tampereelle 28.7. klo 20 vuorolla.
En minä ole tätä huijaukseksi väittänyt, mutta markkinointia seuraavat viranomaiset saattavat ottaa kantaa halvimpien paikkojen määrään kullakin vuorolla. 

Odottakaa pojat hetki, ei kestä kauaa kun Paunu heittää kehään Tampere -Helsinki 9 , vuoron jokainen paikka !
Näinhän se pelaa markkinoinnin logiikka. Mutta purkakaahan taas tunteitanne ja syyttäkää minua jostakin.

----------


## sm3

Salomaa on hyvä että ottaa *nyt* yhteyttä sekä Onnibus:iin että kuluttajaviranomaisiin. Mikäli sinulla on 100% todisteet ja olet täysin varma, siihen saakka saat viettää aikaasi suodatus listallani.  :Mad:  Minua ei kiinnosta lukea viestejäsi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Odottakaa pojat hetki, ei kestä kauaa kun Paunu heittää kehään Tampere -Helsinki 9 , vuoron jokainen paikka !


Toivottavasti noin käykin, sehän kilpailun idea on. Yleensä kilpailun avautuessa vanhat toimijat jäävät markkinoille vahvalla markkina-asemalla, mutta sitä varten heidän on tehtävä toiminnastaan ja tuotteestaan aidosti kilpailukykyinen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Salomaa on hyvä että ottaa *nyt* yhteyttä sekä Onnibus:iin että kuluttajaviranomaisiin. Mikäli sinulla on 100% todisteet ja olet täysin varma, siihen saakka saat viettää aikaasi suodatus listallani.  Minua ei kiinnosta lukea viestejäsi.




Mistä pitää olla 100 % todisteet ? Oheinen matkustajaesimerkki on suoraan yhtiön verkkosivuilta.

----------


## zige94

> Odottakaa pojat hetki, ei kestä kauaa kun Paunu heittää kehään Tampere -Helsinki 9 , vuoron jokainen paikka !
> Näinhän se pelaa markkinoinnin logiikka. Mutta purkakaahan taas tunteitanne ja syyttäkää minua jostakin.


Antaa tulla vain, sitähän tässä on odotettukin! Onnibussilla saa silti sen tiketin halvemmalla jos sen ostaa ajoissa etukäteen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:33 ----------

Ja siinähän ne Turun ja Tampereen/Hämeelinnan autot ovat

EDIT: Aikasemmassa viestissäni mainitsin että Onnibus tarvitsee kohta toisen auton joka vuorolle. Nyt huomasinkin facebookista että kyllähän se 16:30 vuoro Tampereelta Helsinkiin ajettiin tuplana.

----------


## kouvo

> Odottakaa pojat hetki, ei kestä kauaa kun Paunu heittää kehään Tampere -Helsinki 9 , vuoron jokainen paikka !
> Näinhän se pelaa markkinoinnin logiikka. Mutta purkakaahan taas tunteitanne ja syyttäkää minua jostakin.


Tätä odotellessa. Onhan tuo nykyinen Paunulaisen hinta aivan törkeä. Samalla rahallahan sitä heittää vaikka edestakaisen reissun lentsikalla Riikaan tai Botskilla Leningradiin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Antaa tulla vain, sitähän tässä on odotettukin! Onnibussilla saa silti sen tiketin halvemmalla jos sen ostaa ajoissa etukäteen.


Matkahuollon sivuston mukaan aikuisten meno Tampereelle 26,30 ja opiskelija/lapsi/nuoriso/varusmies 13,20. Uusi kyyti on kieltämättä halpaa. Teoriassa Paunu voi myydä vaunun täyteen, jolloin myynti on yli 1300  maksimissaan. Uudella yhtiöllä noin 450 .

Jotakin tapahtuu siis Pikavuoroalalla lähitulevaisuudesa, siitä olemme yhtä mieltä. Lienee.

----------


## sm3

Matkustajia tosiaan piisaa:

http://www.onnibus.fi/lahto-tampereelta-klo-1630-ajetaan-kahdella-autolla/

----------


## zige94

> Jotakin tapahtuu siis Pikavuoroalalla lähitulevaisuudesa, siitä olemme yhtä mieltä. Lienee.


Tapahtuu tapahtuu, ja kilpailu on hyvästä, siitä olemme ilmeisesti samaa mieltä. Jos Paunu heittää Helsinki - Tampere hinnaksi 9euroa niin sitten sitä kilpailua on havaittavissa. Sitten kun hinnat on niin minimissään kun voi vain olla niin kisataankin asiakaspalvelusta, johon sisältää tietysti kuljettajan käytös, kaluston kunto jne. Onnibussilla ei ainakaan asiakaspalvelussa ole ongelmia lainkaan, sen huomaa jo pelkästään kyydissä ollessaan tai jos haluaa kotisohvalla pysyä niin kunhan lukee heidän facebook-sivuillaan. Siellä pelkkiä kehuja matkustajilta.

Ps. Jos täällä ei ole vielä kerrottu niin Onnibus muistaa myös SLHS:n jäseniä. SLHS:n jäsenet saavat lipun kuljettajalta pätkälipun hintaan, eli esimerkiksi Helsinki - Tampere/Turku: 10e kuljettajalta. Tätähän ei missään erikseen lue Onnibussin sivuilla. Facebook-sivuillaan vain vastasivat toisen käyttäjän kysymykseen. Tietysti se etukäteen ostettu lippu tulee silti halvemmaksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä välissä joku Tamperelainen voisi kertoa, kuinka paljon on  matkaa Hervannasta tai Koilliskeskuksesta Tampereen keskustaan?

Ja jatkoyhteys kestää ja maksaa , mitä ?

----------


## hezec

En ole tamperelainen, mutta netistä selviää aika helposti, että Koilliskeskuksesta pääsee paikallisbussilla keskustaan noin 15-20 minuutissa ja kertalippu maksaa 2,50 . Toki paikallisilla voi olla myös esimerkiksi kausikortti, jolloin ei maksa mitään. Ja sitä paitsi osasyy Onnibusin reittiin on juuri se, etteivät läheskään kaikki oikeasti halua keskustaan. Pelkästään Hervannassa on yli 20 000 asukasta (ja alueella muuten ainakin toinen ja kolmas mokoma), jotka muilla yhteyksillä joutuisivat vastaavasti matkustamaan jatkoyhteydellä keskustasta päästäkseen kotiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Teoriassa Paunu voi myydä vaunun täyteen, jolloin myynti on yli 1300  maksimissaan. Uudella yhtiöllä noin 450 .


Hei, mä tiedän! Paunu voisi nostaa lipunhintansa 1000 euroon, niin se voisi teoriassa myydä 50 000  joka vuorollaan!

----------


## Salomaa

Sattui nimittäin niin, että olin jo lähes ostamassa liput kahdelle (3,00 + 5,90), mutta keskustelun edetessä huomasinkin että linja ei mene Tampereen keskustaan. Se on hyvä homma tosiaan että Hervantalaiset saavat suoran yhteyden Helsinkiin. 

No arkkitehtuurin ystäville tarjoutuu nyt tilaisuus tutustua Metsoon.  Mutta mietin yhteyttä myös päiväpistäytymisen kannalta. Lähteekö paikallisbussi heti Onnibussin saapumisen jälkeen.

----------


## Palomaa

> kertalippu maksaa 2,50 


Päivälippu 4 euroa.

----------


## dreamy83

> St Peter Linen sivuston mukaan Shuttle -bussi lisätään  risteilyhintaan. Se on ollut monessa ilmoituksessa 20 euroa. Näin on ollut kokoajan kun olen seurannut tämän laivayhtiön sivustoa.


Anteeksi OT, mutta tuo Shuttlen hinta lisätään useimmiten, mutta ei suinkaan aina. Tämä riippuu siis tarjouksesta.

Mutta en ymmärrä kyllä, miten tuo Onnibusin markkinointi olisi jotenkin harjaanjohtava? Jos siis sanotaan poikkeuksetta, että kyseessä on ALKAEN-hinta. Katsopas vaikka, niin eipä Finnairin tarjoushinnoista löydy tietoa, paljonko paikkoja on, ja millä lähdöillä niitä tarkalleen ottaen on saatavana. Sama koskee myös esimerkiksi VR:n ennakkomyyntiä, kotimaassa operoivia muitakin lentoyhtiöitä. Eipä ole näkynyt näistäkään "isoa uutista", että laitonta olisi.

Itse olen kerran käyttänyt Onnia ja tulen varmasti ottamaan kyseisen yhtiön huomioon kun seuraavaksi matkustan kaupunkiin, jonne heillä on tarjolla haluamani reitti. Ja valintani on varmasti Onni, mikäli muut jatkavat nykyhinnoittelua tai Onni on muutenkin halvin. Oikeasti, minusta Onnibus on parasta, mitä Suomen pitkän matkan joukkoliikenteelle on aikoihin tapahtunut. Ravistellaan vanhentuneita rakenteita ja raikasta ajattelua koskien juuri esimerkiksi nettimyyntiä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> No arkkitehtuurin ystäville tarjoutuu nyt tilaisuus tutustua Metsoon.  Mutta mietin yhteyttä myös päiväpistäytymisen kannalta. Lähteekö paikallisbussi heti Onnibussin saapumisen jälkeen.


Hervannasta menee autoja kaupunkin käytännössä koko ajan. 30 kulkee kymmenen minuutin vuorovälillä ja Hervantakeskuksen kulmilta menee useita muitakin linjoja kaupunkiin. Eli ei siinä ongelmaa. Päivälippua varmaan kannattaa harkita, jos on päiväseltään käymässä. Samalla rahalla voi kulkea muuallekin bussilla.

Suurin piirtein bussiliikenteen palvelutaso on sama kuin pääkaupuniseudulla. Mutta lippuja saa vain kuljettajalta, mitään automaatteja ei ole. Tai sitten voi hankkia matkakortin, jolle voi ladata arvoa R-kioskeilta. Sen kortin saa Frenkellin palvelupisteestä virka-aikaan  :Smile:  Kertalippu on rahalla ostettaessa 2,5 euroa. Kannattanee vilkaista TKL:n  nettisivuja , sillä joka kaupungilla on omat pikku kommervenkkinsä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:59 ----------

Nyt kun pikkaisen katsoin noita päivälippuja, elikkä matkailijalippuja (hyvin vanha perinne Tampereella muuten), niin johtuen viimeaikaisista muutoksista kaukoliikenteen tarjonnassa, tulisi matkailijalipuille tulisi löytää myyntipiste myös Hervannassa. Taikka kaikkein mieluiten saada ne myyntiin kaikkiin R-kioskeihin.

----------


## zige94

> Suurin piirtein bussiliikenteen palvelutaso on sama kuin pääkaupuniseudulla. Mutta lippuja saa vain kuljettajalta, mitään automaatteja ei ole. Tai sitten voi hankkia matkakortin, jolle voi ladata arvoa R-kioskeilta. Sen kortin saa Frenkellin palvelupisteestä virka-aikaan  Kertalippu on rahalla ostettaessa 2,5 euroa. Kannattanee vilkaista TKL:n  nettisivuja , sillä joka kaupungilla on omat pikku kommervenkkinsä.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:59 ----------
> 
> Nyt kun pikkaisen katsoin noita päivälippuja, elikkä matkailijalippuja (hyvin vanha perinne Tampereella muuten), niin johtuen viimeaikaisista muutoksista kaukoliikenteen tarjonnassa, tulisi matkailijalipuille tulisi löytää myyntipiste myös Hervannassa. Taikka kaikkein mieluiten saada ne myyntiin kaikkiin R-kioskeihin.




Niin ja lisätään siis että sitä vuorokausilippua (matkailijalippu) ei kuitenkaan saa kuljettalta, vaan myyntipisteitä TKL:n sivujen mukaan ovat seuraavat: 

joukkoliikenteen asiakaspalvelurautatieaseman R-kioskiJuvenes Kioski Centre, KeskustoriElintarvikekioski, KeskustoriMatkahuolto Oy, linja-autoasema

Mutta tosiaan, kun Tampereen kaupunki on nyt lisännyt Onnibus -kilvet Onnibussin pysäkeillekkin, mikseivät voisi palvella Onnibussin matkustajia ja johonkin siinä olevaan lähikioskiin solmii TKL:n matkailijalippujen myyntipisteen.

----------


## kalle.

Kannattaa kuitenkin ehkä tutkia Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen sivuja. www.tampere.fi/joukkoliikenne
Ei PK-seudullakaan kannattane etsiä matkustustietoa ja aikatauluja HelB:n sivuilta?
Tai Turussa TuKL Oy:n sivuilta?

----------


## ultrix

> Kuluttajaviranomaisten linjauksen mukaan tarjouksen saatavuus täytyy olla kohtuullisesti ennakoitavissa. Onnipussin kohdalla se merkitsee sitä, että yritys joutuu todennäköisesti ilmoittamaan : "Helsinki - Tampere 3 eur0a , 1kpl/vuoro".


Mutta kun kyseessä on nimenomaan alkaen-hinta, joka on ilmoitettu selvästi "alk. 3 "-merkinnällä. Ja tälläkin hetkellä myynnissä on niitä 3  lippuja, vaan ei tälle eikä ensi viikolle, kuten ei liene kohtuudella odotettavissa. 




> Odottakaa pojat hetki, ei kestä kauaa kun Paunu heittää kehään Tampere -Helsinki 9 , vuoron jokainen paikka !
> Näinhän se pelaa markkinoinnin logiikka. Mutta purkakaahan taas tunteitanne ja syyttäkää minua jostakin.


Tätä vartenhan Onnibus on pohjimmiltaan perustettu.




> En ole tamperelainen, mutta netistä selviää aika helposti, että Koilliskeskuksesta pääsee paikallisbussilla keskustaan noin 15-20 minuutissa ja kertalippu maksaa 2,50 . Toki paikallisilla voi olla myös esimerkiksi kausikortti, jolloin ei maksa mitään. Ja sitä paitsi osasyy Onnibusin reittiin on juuri se, etteivät läheskään kaikki oikeasti halua keskustaan. Pelkästään Hervannassa on yli 20 000 asukasta (ja alueella muuten ainakin toinen ja kolmas mokoma), jotka muilla yhteyksillä joutuisivat vastaavasti matkustamaan jatkoyhteydellä keskustasta päästäkseen kotiin.





> Sattui nimittäin niin, että olin jo lähes ostamassa liput kahdelle (3,00 + 5,90), mutta keskustelun edetessä huomasinkin että linja ei mene Tampereen keskustaan. Se on hyvä homma tosiaan että Hervantalaiset saavat suoran yhteyden Helsinkiin. 
> 
> No arkkitehtuurin ystäville tarjoutuu nyt tilaisuus tutustua Metsoon.  Mutta mietin yhteyttä myös päiväpistäytymisen kannalta. Lähteekö paikallisbussi heti Onnibussin saapumisen jälkeen.


Pietilän arkkitehtuuria on Hervannassakin. Suosittelen. Paikallisbussit lähtevät vartin sisään Onnin saapumisesta, jopa sillä iltavuorolla. Aamupäivän vuorolla todennäköisesti alle 10 min odotusaika ja kaikki bussit kutosta lukuunottamatta menevät Keskustaan (tarkista, että linjakilvessä tai vähintään pysäkkipäreessä lukee "Keskustori").




> Päivälippu 4 euroa.


Toveri *S*alomaa taitaa olla sen ikäinen, että hän maksaa aikuisten päivälipun hinnan 6 . Sen sijaan* P*alomaa saanee lipun huokeaan 4 euron hintaan, jos olen oikein rivien välistä tulkinnut.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:29 ----------




> Hervannasta menee autoja kaupunkin käytännössä koko ajan. 30 kulkee kymmenen minuutin vuorovälillä ja Hervantakeskuksen kulmilta menee useita muitakin linjoja kaupunkiin. Eli ei siinä ongelmaa. Päivälippua varmaan kannattaa harkita, jos on päiväseltään käymässä. Samalla rahalla voi kulkea muuallekin bussilla.
> 
> Suurin piirtein bussiliikenteen palvelutaso on sama kuin pääkaupuniseudulla. Mutta lippuja saa vain kuljettajalta, mitään automaatteja ei ole. Tai sitten voi hankkia matkakortin, jolle voi ladata arvoa R-kioskeilta. Sen kortin saa Frenkellin palvelupisteestä virka-aikaan  Kertalippu on rahalla ostettaessa 2,5 euroa. Kannattanee vilkaista TKL:n  nettisivuja , sillä joka kaupungilla on omat pikku kommervenkkinsä.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:59 ----------
> 
> Nyt kun pikkaisen katsoin noita päivälippuja, elikkä matkailijalippuja (hyvin vanha perinne Tampereella muuten), niin johtuen viimeaikaisista muutoksista kaukoliikenteen tarjonnassa, tulisi matkailijalipuille tulisi löytää myyntipiste myös Hervannassa. Taikka kaikkein mieluiten saada ne myyntiin kaikkiin R-kioskeihin.


Olet ihan oikeassa. Hivenen hölmöä kyllä  silti parempi tilanne kuin aiemmin, kun matkailijalippuja sai ainoastaan Frenckellistä virka-aikaan  :Very Happy: 

Mutta oikeastihan niitä lippuja pitäisi saada bussikuskilta, ja vielä hintaan 5  (ei puljailua kolikoiden kanssa).




> Niin ja lisätään siis että sitä vuorokausilippua (matkailijalippu) ei kuitenkaan saa kuljettalta, vaan myyntipisteitä TKL:n sivujen mukaan ovat seuraavat: 
> joukkoliikenteen asiakaspalvelurautatieaseman R-kioskiJuvenes Kioski Centre, KeskustoriElintarvikekioski, KeskustoriMatkahuolto Oy, linja-autoasemaMutta tosiaan, kun Tampereen kaupunki on nyt lisännyt Onnibus -kilvet Onnibussin pysäkeillekkin, mikseivät voisi palvella Onnibussin matkustajia ja johonkin siinä olevaan lähikioskiin solmii TKL:n matkailijalippujen myyntipisteen.


Joko Duon (ja Kaukajärven ja Koilliskeskuksen) R-kioskiin tai Onnibussiterminaalin viereiselle Nesteelle  tai vaikka molempiin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Toveri *S*alomaa taitaa olla sen ikäinen, että hän maksaa aikuisten päivälipun hinnan 6 . Sen sijaan* P*alomaa saanee lipun huokeaan 4 euron hintaan, jos olen oikein rivien välistä tulkinnut.


Nuori-alennus on ikävuoteen 24 saakka.

----------


## bussifriikki

Miksi muuten Tre-Pori lähtee Tampereen linja-autoasemalta mutta Tre-Hki ei?

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä jos Onnibus palvelisi matkustajiaan peräti niin hyvin, että Treen ja miksei Helsinginkin päivälipun saisi Onnibussin kuljettajalta? Voi tietysti hidastuttaa bussin kulkua jättöpysäkeillä, mutta jospa lippuja saisi ostaa ainoastaan kyytiin noustessa?

Ilahduttavaa panna merkille, että autoissa riittää matkustajia jopa niin paljon, että pitää ajaa tuplalähtöjä.

----------


## zige94

> ...Helsinginkin päivälipun saisi Onnibussin kuljettajalta?...


Tätä ei voitaisi ymmärtääkseni toteuttaa nykyisellä systeemillä ainakaan sillä tavalla miten se nyt on myyntipisteissä, koska se vaatisi myyntipisteissä olevan latauslaitteen. Tietty voisi Onnibus etukäteen ostaa HSL:ltä vaikkapa 1vrk matkailijalippuja ja myydä sitten kuljettajalta... Mutta esimerkiksi R-kioskeillahan ne lataavat ne kortit ostaessa, vähän niinkuin matkakortinkin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tätä ei voitaisi ymmärtääkseni toteuttaa nykyisellä systeemillä ainakaan sillä tavalla miten se nyt on myyntipisteissä, koska se vaatisi myyntipisteissä olevan latauslaitteen. Tietty voisi Onnibus etukäteen ostaa HSL:ltä vaikkapa 1vrk matkailijalippuja ja myydä sitten kuljettajalta... Mutta esimerkiksi R-kioskeillahan ne lataavat ne kortit ostaessa, vähän niinkuin matkakortinkin.


HSL:ltä Tampereen vuorokausilippuja? Mutta ymmärrän kyllä pointtisi, ja olisi muuten toimivakin, eli Onnibus järkkää vuorokausilippuja ja myy niitä sitten eteenpäin.

----------


## kouvo

> Ja sitä paitsi osasyy Onnibusin reittiin on juuri se, etteivät läheskään kaikki oikeasti halua keskustaan. Pelkästään Hervannassa on yli 20 000 asukasta (ja alueella muuten ainakin toinen ja kolmas mokoma), jotka muilla yhteyksillä joutuisivat vastaavasti matkustamaan jatkoyhteydellä keskustasta päästäkseen kotiin.


Hervanta onkin ihan fiksu oivallus Onnilta, mutta Koiliskeskus päättärinä on aika erikoinen valinta (ellei sitten tarkoitus ole jatkossa laajentaa Jyväskylään ja koplata nämä linjat yhteen). Hervannasta kun pääsisi varsin kätevästi keskustaankin, josta jatkoyhteydet ovat kuitenkin huomattavasti paremmat kuin Linnainmaalta.




> Suurin piirtein bussiliikenteen palvelutaso on sama kuin pääkaupuniseudulla


, paitsi illalla. Silloin Tampereen bussitarjonta on surkeaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Miksi muuten Tre-Pori lähtee Tampereen linja-autoasemalta mutta Tre-Hki ei?


Koska liikenne Tampere - Helsinki on vielä muutaman linjaluvan omistajan yksinoikeutta. Reitti Koilliskeskus - Hervanta - Helsinki tulkittiin kokonaan uudeksi reitiksi. Reitillä Pori - Tampere linjaluvat raukesivat siinä vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Koska liikenne Tampere - Helsinki on vielä muutaman linjaluvan omistajan yksinoikeutta. Reitti Koilliskeskus - Hervanta - Helsinki tulkittiin kokonaan uudeksi reitiksi. Reitillä Pori - Tampere linjaluvat raukesivat siinä vuodenvaihteessa.


Ok, kiitos selvennyksestä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Olettaisin, että Onnibus aloittaa liikenteen myös linja-autoasemalta Helsinkiin heti kun se tulee lailliseksi. Voi tosiaan käydä niin, että vähän lainsäädännön pakottamana Hervannasta tuleekin pysyvä Onnibussin solmupiste, mutta sittenkin, kun ihmisiä tuntuu riittävän, niin osa vuoroista varmaankin lähtisi linja-autoasemalta.

----------


## zige94

> HSL:ltä Tampereen vuorokausilippuja? Mutta ymmärrän kyllä pointtisi, ja olisi muuten toimivakin, eli Onnibus järkkää vuorokausilippuja ja myy niitä sitten eteenpäin.


Joku ei taas tainnut lukea viestini lainausta?

Onnibussillahan on se hyvä tilanne että Turun vuorot saavat jo lähteä Helsingissä jo linja-autoasemalta  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Hervanta onkin ihan fiksu oivallus Onnilta, mutta Koiliskeskus päättärinä on aika erikoinen valinta (ellei sitten tarkoitus ole jatkossa laajentaa Jyväskylään ja koplata nämä linjat yhteen). Hervannasta kun pääsisi varsin kätevästi keskustaankin, josta jatkoyhteydet ovat kuitenkin huomattavasti paremmat kuin Linnainmaalta.
> 
> , paitsi illalla. Silloin Tampereen bussitarjonta on surkeaa.


No, joka paikkaan on päivästä riippumatta vähintään puolen tunnin yhteys noin klo 22:30 saakka, jonka jälkeen alkaa tunnin vuoroväli. 

Linnainmaa valikoitui varmasti siksi, koska haluttiin palvella kerralla 50000 tamperelaista kävelymatkan säteellä eikä 25000. Eikä se ajo sinne kauaa kestä, pidentää kierrosaikaa 30 mn. Matkustajia riittää sieltäkin.

----------


## kouvo

> No, joka paikkaan on päivästä riippumatta vähintään puolen tunnin yhteys noin klo 22:30 saakka, jonka jälkeen alkaa tunnin vuoroväli.


Mikä siis alkaa olla jo siinä hilkulla, että esim. Onnibussin viimeiseltä sunnuntailähdöltä ei enää lähellekään joka puolelle kaupunkia bussilla jatketa, etenkin kun päättäri sattuu sijaitsemaan moneen paikkaan vaihtokombon edellyttämässä sijainnissa.  




> Linnainmaa valikoitui varmasti siksi, koska haluttiin palvella kerralla 50000 tamperelaista kävelymatkan säteellä eikä 25000. Eikä se ajo sinne kauaa kestä, pidentää kierrosaikaa 30 mn. Matkustajia riittää sieltäkin.


Lähinnä tarkoitin sitä, että miksi Hervannasta ei jatketa keskustaan vaan Linnainmaalle. Matkassa/ajassa noiden välillä ei kuitenkaan ole juuri mitään eroa. Linjalupapäällekäisyyskö, mutta ei Hervanta-keskusta välilläkään ole mitään kaukoliikennettä? Miten nämä päällekäisyydet ylipäätään oikein katsotaan, mitkä ovat kriteerit vai arvotaanko tapauskohtaisesti ja kuka niistä päättää?

Toki jos/kun matkustajia riittää, niin sama kai se on mistä lähdetään. Hinta/kustannusten minimointi edellä Onni kai eteenpäin puksuttaa, ja kai se Linnainmaa tästä vinkkelistä voi olla hitusen edullisempi starttipaikka kuin keskusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tätä ei voitaisi ymmärtääkseni toteuttaa nykyisellä systeemillä ainakaan sillä tavalla miten se nyt on myyntipisteissä, koska se vaatisi myyntipisteissä olevan latauslaitteen. Tietty voisi Onnibus etukäteen ostaa HSL:ltä vaikkapa 1vrk matkailijalippuja ja myydä sitten kuljettajalta... Mutta esimerkiksi R-kioskeillahan ne lataavat ne kortit ostaessa, vähän niinkuin matkakortinkin.


En näe mitään estettä, miksei Onnibusista voisi ostaa juurikin valmiiksi ladattuja 1 vrk kortteja. Voisihan niitä ostaa muutenkin valmiiksi ladattuina, mutta voisi tulla sähläystä ja riski, että myydään väärä kortti. Kortin voimassaolohan alkaa vasta ensimmäisestä käyttökerrasta. Ja niitähän voi kuka tahansa käydä HSL:ltä ostamassa valmiiksi ladattuina, vaikkapa omalle vierailijaryhmälleen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lähinnä tarkoitin sitä, että miksi Hervannasta ei jatketa keskustaan vaan Linnainmaalle. Matkassa/ajassa noiden välillä ei kuitenkaan ole juuri mitään eroa. Linjalupapäällekäisyyskö, mutta ei Hervanta-keskusta välilläkään ole mitään kaukoliikennettä? Miten nämä päällekäisyydet ylipäätään oikein katsotaan, mitkä ovat kriteerit vai arvotaanko tapauskohtaisesti ja kuka niistä päättää?


Ely-keskus päättää ja katsoo asian tapauskohtaisesti. Liikennöitsijä hakee linjalupaa aina ennen uuden linjan avaamista. Tarvittaessa voi valittaa ja tarkat kriteerit voi katsoa laista. Mutta tuskin mitään konkreettisia lukuarvoja on missään. Pitäisin kyllä todennäköisenä, että linjan Tampere las. - Hervanta - Helsinki -reitin ajaminen rikkoisi yksinoikeuksia ja olisi siten laitonta.

----------


## kouvo

Kiitokset Villelle vastauksesta. Ja koska asia alkoi kiinnostamaan, niin yritin kaivaa lainsäädännöstä jotain. Tämä nyt oli oikeastaan ainoa löytämäni kohta, joka tätä asiaa voisi koskea (jos siis oletetaan, että Linnainmaa eli keskustan skippaaminen on lupaviranomaisen, eikä Onnibussin valinta). 




> Linjaliikenteen haittaamiskielto
> 
> Tilaus- ja ostoliikenteen harjoittaminen on kielletty, jos sen tarkoituksena on kuljettaa sellaisia matkustajia, joiden käytettävissä on sopivat linjaliikenneyhteydet.
> 
> Linjaliikenteelle aiheutuvaa haittaa arvioitaessa on otettava huomioon toisaalta linjaliikenteen matkustajien väheneminen, toisaalta matka-aika odotuksineen, vaihtojen määrä, matkustajien erityiset tarpeet sekä tilaus- tai ostoliikenteellä hoidettujen kuljetusten toistuvuus.


Eli ainakin tuon perusteella ELYn päätös siitä minne Onnibussilla voi/ei voi ajella on ilmeisesti mahdollista tehdä vielä toistaiseksi täysin hatusta vetämällä, ilman sen kummempia perusteluja. Tai siis ainakin niin, että perustelut voi räätälöidä juurikin sen mukaan minne Onnia ei haluta. Tähän toki viittaa sekin että onhan tuo Onnibussin reitti muutenkin ELYn kannalta aika alibipäätös Paunulaisen reittiin nähden, kun moottoritielle päästessä kuitenkin painetaan samaa uraa helsinkiin saakka.

Toisaalta tässä blogikirjoituksessa http://lr.domnik.net/2012/03/onnibus-halpabussit/ viitataan siihen, että myös kaupungit voivat päättää alueillaan reitti- ja pysähtymiskäytännöistä. Eli onko mahdollista, että myös Tampereen kaupunki on osaltaan vastuussa siitä, että Onni ei keskustaan asti aja?

Samaisessa blogissa on myös mielenkiintoinen ajatus, että reittiero Paunulaiseen nähden olisikin helsingin päässä. Jossain määrin järkevämmältä vaikuttaisi, että tämä linjalupareittipoikkeama tehtäisiin juurikin siellä. Joku linjaus Pasilan kautta esim. Sörnäisten metroasemalle vaikuttaisi matkustajien jatkoyhteyksien kannalta huomattavasti paremmalta ratkaisulta kuin ihmisten kippaaminen iltayöstä ostoskanalan pihaan Linnainmaalla. Ehkä se ei sitten olisi ollut mahdollista, kun/jos soppaa ovat epämääräisen ja kumotun lainsäädännön pohjalta hämentämässä sekä ELYt että kaupungit.

No joo, kunhan pohdiskelin. Saattaa olla että Onnibussilla on suurelta osin ihan muuhun kuin lupa-asioihin perustuvat perusteet reittivalinnoilleen (harjoittaa kuitenkin ilmeisesti varsin kannattavaa halpabussiliikennettä, toisin kuin meikäläinen).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- Tähän toki viittaa sekin että onhan tuo Onnibussin reitti 
> muutenkin ELYn kannalta aika alibipäätös Paunulaisen reittiin nähden, kun moottoritielle 
> päästessä kuitenkin painetaan samaa uraa helsinkiin saakka.


En nyt ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat alibipäätöksellä, mutta juurikin koska reitti on sama moottoritiellä, Onnibus ei saa ottaa matkustajia Parolasta etelään kyytiin. Sitä en tosin tiedä, miten Onnibus on saanut oikeuden kuljettaa Hämeenlinnasta Helsinkiin matkustajia.

----------


## Jufo

> En nyt ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat alibipäätöksellä, mutta juurikin koska reitti on sama moottoritiellä, Onnibus ei saa ottaa matkustajia Parolasta etelään kyytiin. Sitä en tosin tiedä, miten Onnibus on saanut oikeuden kuljettaa Hämeenlinnasta Helsinkiin matkustajia.


Eikös HML-HKI matkustus ole voimassa vain niillä vuoroilla, joissa ei tuota "Parolasta etelään" rajoitusta ole. Esimerkiksi Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan näyttäisi nettisivujen mukaan pääsevän arkisin vain 9.45 lähdöllä mutta ei 16.30 ja 20.00 lähdöillä.

----------


## JaniP

Onnilla pyyhkii hyvin: http://www.onnibus.fi/lahto-tamperee...della-autolla/



> Lähtö Tampereelta klo 16:30 ajetaan kahdella autolla
> 
> Tampereelta Helsinkiin klo 16:30 lähtevään vuoroon ilmoittautuneita on tänään sunnuntaina 10.6. niin monta, että lähtö tullaan ajamaan kahdella linja-autolla. Kumpikin vuoro ajaa linjan reittiä, mutta kuormien tasaamiseksi toinen vuoro aloittaa Linnainmaalta ja toinen Hervannasta.
> 
> Vapaita paikkoja lähdölle on yhä myynnissä, joten vielä ehdit ostamaan lippusi edullisesti verkkokaupastamme tai autosta kuljettajaltamme.
> 
> Kiitämme kaikkia asiakkaitamme upeasta vastaanotosta uusilla Onnibus-reiteillä!


- www.onnibus.fi

Kyllä tälle on ihan selvästi tilausta ollut. Eiköhän raiteillekin kilpailijoita löydy, jos ne vain saadaan vapaaksi kilpailulle. Joku "onnijuna" voisi jyrätä VR:n.

----------


## kouvo

> En nyt ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat alibipäätöksellä, mutta juurikin koska reitti on sama moottoritiellä, Onnibus ei saa ottaa matkustajia Parolasta etelään kyytiin. Sitä en tosin tiedä, miten Onnibus on saanut oikeuden kuljettaa Hämeenlinnasta Helsinkiin matkustajia.


Sitä että miksi tämä kieppi on tehtävä Tampereella. Eikö se nyt reitin poikkeavuusvaatimusten valossa olisi aivan sama jos koukkaus hoidettaisiin esim. Lempäälässä, Toijalassa tai vaikka sitten helsingissä? Tulee sellainen kuva, että joku ELY-jamppa nyt on vaan päättänyt että näin tehdään, vaikka mitään varsinaisia perusteluja sille ei ole, että reitti on eri juurikin ainoastaan sen takia että Tampereen keskustaan ei mennä. Ihan veikkauksena vielä heittäisin, että mikäli tämä nykyinen linjalupapelleily ei korisisi kuolinvuoteellaan, niin tällaiselle nykyisellekään "poikkeavalle" reitille ei Onnille lupia olisi myönnetty, ja jos olisikin niin siellä kolistelisivat vanhat bussiyhtiöt tällä hetkellä rosiksen ovia.

Tiivistetysti: Alibipäätös = Jonkinlainen näennäinen mutka jo olemassa olevaan reittiin on tarvittu ja mielivaltaisesti ELYssä on arvottu että tämä kosmeettinen poikkeama on juurikin Tampereen keskustassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sitä että miksi tämä kieppi on tehtävä Tampereella. Eikö se nyt reitin poikkeavuusvaatimusten valossa olisi aivan sama jos koukkaus hoidettaisiin esim. Lempäälässä, Toijalassa tai vaikka sitten helsingissä? Tulee sellainen kuva, että joku ELY-jamppa nyt on vaan päättänyt että näin tehdään, vaikka mitään varsinaisia perusteluja sille ei ole, että reitti on eri juurikin ainoastaan sen takia että Tampereen keskustaan ei mennä.


En tiedä päätöksen taustoja, mutta eiköhän Onnibus tiedä lain pykälät aika tarkkaan. Tuskin siellä on nähty aiheelliseksi hakea lupaa, jota ei myönnetä. Siinä menisi vain hukkaan aikaa ja paperia. Tämän valossa Linnainmaa-Hervanta on aika looginen, kun katsoo mistä matkustajavirtoja on helposti saatavissa. Jaa miksi kieppi Tampereella eikä esim. Helsingissä? Minä kysyisin niin, että onko matkustuskysyntä suurempaa a) Tampereen lähiöistä Helsingin keskustaan vai b) Tampereen keskustasta Helsingin lähiöihin? Jos kuvataan näiden kaupallista potentiaalia kirjaimilla, esim. A = Helsingin keskusta, B = Tampereen keskusta, C = Helsingin lähiöt, D = Tampereen lähiöt, niin kysymys on helpompi hahmottaa. Vaihtoehto a) on D --> A ja vaihtoehto b) C <--> B. Pidän todennäköisenä, että a) normaalisti tuottaa enemmän matkustajia. Ei minulla tamperelaisena tulisi ensimmäisenä mieleen lähteä Helsinkiin yhteydellä joka vie esim. Sörnäisiin ja Herttoniemeen, kun todennäköisesti kohteeni on keskustassa tai jossain muussa lähiössä. Sen sijaan jos asuisin Itä-Tampereella ja olisin matkalla Helsinkiin, tämä Onnibus-yhteys toimii kuin nakutettu. Helsingistä lähtiessä taas itähelsinkiläiset voisivat muodostaa jonkinkokoisen matkustuspotentiaalin, mutta on eri asia kuinka monella heistä on asiaa juuri Tampereelle. Joillakin varmasti on, mutta taatusti useammalla itätamperelaisella on asiaa Helsingin keskustaan.

Sen sijaan Tampereen keskusta --> Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema tuottaisi paljon matkustajia. Se vaan ei ole vielä vapautunut kilpailulle, mutta aika kuluu ja vapautuminen tulee koko ajan lähemmäs.

----------


## kouvo

> En tiedä päätöksen taustoja, mutta eiköhän Onnibus tiedä lain pykälät aika tarkkaan. Tuskin siellä on nähty aiheelliseksi hakea lupaa, jota ei myönnetä. Siinä menisi vain hukkaan aikaa ja paperia.


Näin varmasti, mutta tuo ei oikeastaan ole kovinkaan kiinnostavaa. Mielenkiintoisempi asia on se, että millä logiikalla näistä päällekäisistä reiteistä oikein päätetään. Edesmenneen, hyvinkin suurpiirteisen lain perusteella, jolloin viranomainen voi tapauskohtaisesti arpoa taikurin hatusta ihan mitä vaan -kö?




> Ei minulla tamperelaisena tulisi ensimmäisenä mieleen lähteä Helsinkiin yhteydellä joka vie esim. Sörnäisiin ja Herttoniemeen, kun todennäköisesti kohteeni on keskustassa tai jossain muussa lähiössä. Sen sijaan jos asuisin Itä-Tampereella ja olisin matkalla Helsinkiin, tämä Onnibus-yhteys toimii kuin nakutettu. Helsingistä lähtiessä taas itähelsinkiläiset voisivat muodostaa jonkinkokoisen matkustuspotentiaalin, mutta on eri asia kuinka monella heistä on asiaa juuri Tampereelle. Joillakin varmasti on, mutta taatusti useammalla itätamperelaisella on asiaa Helsingin keskustaan.


Esimerkkisi on aika tarkoitushakuinen. Entäs jos asuisitkin etelä-Tampereella ja sunnuntai-iltana ihmettelisit Koiliskeskuksen ostoskanalan pihassa, että milläs tästä pääsee (julkisilla) himaan? Voihan se juuri ja juuri onnistua, mutta Tampereen iltaliikenteen tarjonnalla tuskin tulee olemaan mikään nopea siirtymä. Pointti on siis että helsingissä, jos linjaus edes hitusen järkevästi suunnitellaan, on jatkoyhteydet keskustan ulkopuoleltakin huomattavasti paremmat kuin mistään Tampereen lähiöstä.

----------


## citybus

> Näin varmasti, mutta tuo ei oikeastaan ole kovinkaan kiinnostavaa. Mielenkiintoisempi asia on se, että millä logiikalla näistä päällekäisistä reiteistä oikein päätetään. Edesmenneen, hyvinkin suurpiirteisen lain perusteella, jolloin viranomainen voi tapauskohtaisesti arpoa taikurin hatusta ihan mitä vaan -kö?
> 
> 
> 
> Esimerkkisi on aika tarkoitushakuinen. Entäs jos asuisitkin etelä-Tampereella ja sunnuntai-iltana ihmettelisit Koiliskeskuksen ostoskanalan pihassa, että milläs tästä pääsee (julkisilla) himaan? Voihan se juuri ja juuri onnistua, mutta Tampereen iltaliikenteen tarjonnalla tuskin tulee olemaan mikään nopea siirtymä. Pointti on siis että helsingissä, jos linjaus edes hitusen järkevästi suunnitellaan, on jatkoyhteydet keskustan ulkopuoleltakin huomattavasti paremmat kuin mistään Tampereen lähiöstä.


Kuten aiempi kirjoittaja totesikin, epäilemättä suurin matkustajapaine kohdistuu juuri suunnassa Tampereelta Helsinkiin, mutta eipä tätä vielä mikään tilasto taida tukea. Olisikohan lie ollut minkään linjaliikenteen haittaamista, mikäli Onnibus olisi lähtenyt suoraan Tampereen keskustasta (lähdetäänhän Helsingissäkin n. 300 metrin päästä linja-autoasemalta, joskin matkustajia ei välillä Helsinki-Hämeenlinna kuljeteta) ja ajanut Hämeenlinnanväylältä vaikkapa Hakamäentietä pitkin Pasilan asemalle, josta vaikkapa Mäkelänkatua Kalasatamaan?

----------


## Rasbelin

> Teillä on joku syy puolustaa markkinointia, joka ei käyttäjää kohtaan reilua.


Hyökkäisit nyt sitten ajankuluksesi myös sen tunnetuimman ja merkittävimmän linja-autoalan hintahäirikön kimppuun, kun kerran puhtia noin riittää. Jännä kyllä miten jenkeissäkin kehdataan mainostaa "alkaen $1", vaikka maassa tunnetusti kuluttajien oikeuksia kaitsitaan ahkerasti monella tasolla. Ehkä "alkaen 3" on sitten liian hankalasti ymmärrettävissä?

Huvittavaa kyllä tuo sinun tarkoitushakuinen jankkaaminen.  :Smile: 

kuva

kuva

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Esimerkkisi on aika tarkoitushakuinen. Entäs jos asuisitkin etelä-Tampereella ja sunnuntai-iltana ihmettelisit Koiliskeskuksen ostoskanalan pihassa, että milläs tästä pääsee (julkisilla) himaan? Voihan se juuri ja juuri onnistua, mutta Tampereen iltaliikenteen tarjonnalla tuskin tulee olemaan mikään nopea siirtymä. Pointti on siis että helsingissä, jos linjaus edes hitusen järkevästi suunnitellaan, on jatkoyhteydet keskustan ulkopuoleltakin huomattavasti paremmat kuin mistään Tampereen lähiöstä.


Asian pihvi ei ole siinä että siirrytään lähiöstä keskustaan tai toiseen kaukana olevaan lähiöön. Näitä yhteystarpeita palvelee paremmin toisenlainen reitti, jota tosin ei vielä Onnibus saa ajaa. Koilliskeskus-Hervanta -reitin pointti on siinä että se palvelee erinomaisesti reitin varrella, jossa on riittävä matkustajapotentiaali reittiä varten.

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä siis alkaa olla jo siinä hilkulla, että esim. Onnibussin viimeiseltä sunnuntailähdöltä ei enää lähellekään joka puolelle kaupunkia bussilla jatketa, etenkin kun päättäri sattuu sijaitsemaan moneen paikkaan vaihtokombon edellyttämässä sijainnissa.


Pääsee kyllä. 23:10 lähtevät Keskustorilta illan viimeiset _lisämaksuttomat_ yövuorot ympäri kaupunkia, illan viimeiset, yömaksulliset lähtevät 0:10 M-To,S ja 2:10 P-L. Pyynikintorilta 5 min aikaisemmin. Kun Onnibus on Hervannassa noin klo 22:15, on sieltä vielä ruhtinaallisesti aikaa jatkaa Keskustorille.




> Kiitokset Villelle vastauksesta. Ja koska asia alkoi kiinnostamaan, niin yritin kaivaa lainsäädännöstä jotain. Tämä nyt oli oikeastaan ainoa löytämäni kohta, joka tätä asiaa voisi koskea (jos siis oletetaan, että Linnainmaa eli keskustan skippaaminen on lupaviranomaisen, eikä Onnibussin valinta).


Miksi kaivoit esiin lainkohdan, joka on kumottu jo 2.12.2009? Enää ei edes ole juridista käsitettä "linjaliikenne".

----------


## kouvo

> Pääsee kyllä. 23:10 lähtevät Keskustorilta illan viimeiset _lisämaksuttomat_ yövuorot ympäri kaupunkia, illan viimeiset, yömaksulliset lähtevät 0:10 M-To,S ja 2:10 P-L. Pyynikintorilta 5 min aikaisemmin. Kun Onnibus on Hervannassa noin klo 22:15, on sieltä vielä ruhtinaallisesti aikaa jatkaa Keskustorille.


Tiedät varmasti itsekin hyvin, että iso osa linjoista ei sunnuntai-iltaisin klo. 23 näe.




> Miksi kaivoit esiin lainkohdan, joka on kumottu jo 2.12.2009? Enää ei edes ole juridista käsitettä "linjaliikenne".


Koska oletin/oletan että lupaviranomainen joutuu tekemään tulkintansa reittien päällekäisyydestä nyt siirtymäajalla sen mukaan, koska tosiasiallisesti vanhoilla kioskeilla on vielä noita tuon lain aikaisia linjalupia voimassa. Jos olettamukseni on väärä, niin pistä ihmeessä linkkiä voimassaolevan lainsäädännön kohtaan/kohtiin, jossa/joissa määritellään tätä reittien poikkeavuusproblematiikkaa.

----------


## Lasse

> Hyökkäisit nyt sitten ajankuluksesi myös sen tunnetuimman ja merkittävimmän linja-autoalan hintahäirikön kimppuun, kun kerran puhtia noin riittää. Jännä kyllä miten jenkeissäkin kehdataan mainostaa "alkaen $1", vaikka maassa tunnetusti kuluttajien oikeuksia kaitsitaan ahkerasti monella tasolla. Ehkä "alkaen 3" on sitten liian hankalasti ymmärrettävissä?
> 
> Huvittavaa kyllä tuo sinun tarkoitushakuinen jankkaaminen. 
> 
> kuva
> 
> kuva


Ehkä ihan Salomaan toivomusten täyttämiseksi virolainen Simple Express puolestaan mainostaa uusissa Vilna-Berliini linjalle hankituissa Irizar i6:ssa "The first 5 seats 3".
Facebookista löytyy kuvaa:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

Ja tuli vielä mieleen noista linkittämistäsi kuvista kaluston koko. Niveliä emme kaiketi tule näkemään Suomen valtateillä, mutta koska ainakin Tampereen reitillä kysyntä on ollut suurta jo ensimmäisenä viikonloppuna, niin ehkä 2-kerrosbussit olisivat sopivia näille Onnibus:in pääreiteille?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Koska oletin/oletan että lupaviranomainen joutuu tekemään tulkintansa reittien päällekäisyydestä nyt siirtymäajalla sen mukaan, koska tosiasiallisesti vanhoilla kioskeilla on vielä noita tuon lain aikaisia linjalupia voimassa. Jos olettamukseni on väärä, niin pistä ihmeessä linkkiä voimassaolevan lainsäädännön kohtaan/kohtiin, jossa/joissa määritellään tätä reittien poikkeavuusproblematiikkaa.


Hyvä lähtökohta lienee joukkoliikennelain (13.11.2009/869) 62 §. Koska sen mukaan siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset rinnastetaan PSA:n mukaiseen liikenteeseen, niihin sovelletaan 22 § 2 momentin 2 kohdan säädöstä, jonka mukaan (toisen hakijan) hakemus voidaan hylätä  jos "haettu liikenne aiheuttaisi jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa liikenteelle, jota harjoitetaan toisen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen tai kunnan taikka kuntayhtymän kanssa tehdyn, palvelusopimusasetuksessa tarkoitetun julkisia palveluhankintoja koskevan sopimuksen mukaan". Avainsanat ovat "jatkuvaa JA vakavaa haittaa". Ei siis jompaa kumpaa vaan molempia.

Eli vanhaa lainsäädäntöä ei tietenkään noudateta vaan uudessa laissa on siirtymäsäädös, jonka mukaan vanhanmallinen liikenne rinnastetaan yhteen uuteen liikennetyyppiin ja siihen sovelletaan samoja säädöksiä.

Huomionarvoista on että 22 § 3 momentti ("Reittiliikenneluvan myöntävä viranomainen voi hylätä hakemuksen myös, jos hakemuksen hyväksyminen vakavasti vaarantaisi luotettavien liikennepalveluiden saatavuuden tai reitin tarjonta ylittäisi selvästi 4 §:n perusteella määritellyn joukkoliikenteen palvelutason.") on ristiriidassa PSA:n kanssa, ja koska PSA on suoraan Suomessa voimassa olevaa lainsäädäntöä, joka ylittää kansallisen lainsäädännön, kyseinen 3 momentti on periaatteessa pätemätön.

----------


## iiko

> Hyvä lähtökohta lienee joukkoliikennelain (13.11.2009/869) 62 §. Koska sen mukaan siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset rinnastetaan PSA:n mukaiseen liikenteeseen, niihin sovelletaan 22 § 2 momentin 2 kohdan säädöstä, jonka mukaan (toisen hakijan) hakemus voidaan hylätä  jos "haettu liikenne aiheuttaisi jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa liikenteelle, jota harjoitetaan toisen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen tai kunnan taikka kuntayhtymän kanssa tehdyn, palvelusopimusasetuksessa tarkoitetun julkisia palveluhankintoja koskevan sopimuksen mukaan". Avainsanat ovat "jatkuvaa JA vakavaa haittaa". Ei siis jompaa kumpaa vaan molempia.


Mutta on tämä lupapolitiikka edelleenkin aika kummallista. Kymenlaaksossahan kun Pölhölä sekä Savonlinja karsi Haminasta Helsinkiin suoria pikavuoroja, päätti paikallinen liikennöitsijä Vuorela aloittaa parin  vuoron ajamisen. Niin mitäs tekivätkään nämä isot firmat? Ihan vaan Vuorelan kiusaksi rupesivat ajamaan samalla aikataululla Haminasta Helsinkiin kuin Vuorelakin. Eli jos näiden dinosaurusten toiminta on tällaista, niin ei voi kuin onnea toivottaa Onnibussille. Vähän ravistelee näiden luutuneita asenteita. Melkein toivoo että kun reitti vapautuu, niin Vuorela ottaa Onnibussin tarrat autojensa kylkeen.

Mutta minusta tuo Onnibussin idea on hyvä: parempi tienata sama raha vähän isommalla matkustajavolyymillä kuin sillä, että pari mummoa istuu kyydissä. Parista mummosta kun toinen jää kyydistä, se on 50-prosenttinen tulonmenetys, jos 30:stä jää yksi pois, menetys on paljon vähäisempi. En todellakaan usko, että tuota konseptia on tappiolla tarkoitus pyörittää.

----------


## ultrix

> Tiedät varmasti itsekin hyvin, että iso osa linjoista ei sunnuntai-iltaisin klo. 23 näe.


Yöliikenne palvelee silti joka kaupunginosaan.




> Mutta on tämä lupapolitiikka edelleenkin aika kummallista. Kymenlaaksossahan kun Pölhölä sekä Savonlinja karsi Haminasta Helsinkiin suoria pikavuoroja, päätti paikallinen liikennöitsijä Vuorela aloittaa parin  vuoron ajamisen. Niin mitäs tekivätkään nämä isot firmat? Ihan vaan Vuorelan kiusaksi rupesivat ajamaan samalla aikataululla Haminasta Helsinkiin kuin Vuorelakin. Eli jos näiden dinosaurusten toiminta on tällaista, niin ei voi kuin onnea toivottaa Onnibussille. Vähän ravistelee näiden luutuneita asenteita. Melkein toivoo että kun reitti vapautuu, niin Vuorela ottaa Onnibussin tarrat autojensa kylkeen.


Vuorela alkaa reittiliikenneluvalla, mikään ei estä häntä liittymästä Onni Allianssiin. Päin vastoin olen hämmästynyt, ettei se ole vielä sitä tehnyt.

----------


## kouvo

> Avainsanat ovat "jatkuvaa JA vakavaa haittaa". Ei siis jompaa kumpaa vaan molempia.


OK. Erittäin tulkinnanvaraista tuokin siis on, eli lupaviranomaiselle on jätetty aika vapaat kädet tulkita sitä mitä tämä käytännössä tarkoittaa tien päällä. Lieneekö Onnin, isojen bussiyhtiöiden ja lupaviranomaisten välillä käyty jotkut kolmikantaneuvottelut kun nykyiseen reittiin on päädytty ja rosisreissulta vältytty?




> Yöliikenne palvelee silti joka kaupunginosaan.


Ei palvele, ja osaan niistäkin joita se palvelee tulee helposti kohtuuttoman pitä(aikainen) reissu Onnibussin viimeiseltä vuorolta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> OK. Erittäin tulkinnanvaraista tuokin siis on, eli lupaviranomaiselle on jätetty aika vapaat kädet tulkita sitä mitä tämä käytännössä tarkoittaa tien päällä. Lieneekö Onnin, isojen bussiyhtiöiden ja lupaviranomaisten välillä käyty jotkut kolmikantaneuvottelut kun nykyiseen reittiin on päädytty ja rosisreissulta vältytty?


Mihin tässä kolmikantaneuvotteluja tarvittaisiin? Toimivaltainen viranomainen (Ely) myöntää luvat lain mukaan. Toki Onnibus voi varmaan kysyä viranomaiselta kantaa jonkun suunnitelman lainmukaisuuden tulkintaan, ja ihan samalla tavalla viranomainen voi kysyä lausuntoa asiaan liittyviltä muilta bussioperaattoreilta, mutta jos ja kun lupa myönnetään niin ei Onnibus silloin loukkaa siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksella liikennöivien liikennöitsijöiden oikeuksia. Jos kyseinen liikennöitsijä on tyytymätön Elyn päätökseen niin sillä on normaali valitusoikeus viranomaisen päätöksestä ja on sen asia päättää käyttääkö tätä valitusoikeuttaan vai ei. Onnibussia vastaan ei vanha liikennöitsijä voine nostaa siviilikannetta, koska Onnibus toimii toimivaltaisen viranomaisen myöntämän luvan mukaisesti.

Itse asiassa jos Onnibus lähtisi neuvottelemaan kilpailijoiden kanssa siitä mitä reittejä se saa ajaa ja mitä ei, niin eikös kyseessä olisi kartelli? Ja kartellit ovat laittomia.

----------


## aki

Olen lähdössä Heinäkuun alkupuolella Jämsään viikoksi ja suunnittelin äsken matkaa, kolmesta vaihtoehdosta Onnibus+juna osoittautui edullisimmaksi, vaihtoehdot olivat:

- Juna Hki-Jämsä (menopaluu) hinta 78,30 (ennakkolippu)

- Bussi Hki-Jämsä (menopaluu) hinta 76,70

- Onnibus Hki-Tampere (Hervanta) - bussi 30 Hervanta-Keskusta - Juna Tampere-Jämsä (menopaluu) kokonaishinta 43 josta junamatkan osuus 29.

Vaikka tämä Onnibussin reitti Tampereella ei kuljekaan Keskustan kautta, niin vaihtaminen paikallisbussiin Hervantakeskuksessa ei liene kovin hankalaa, tutkin jo linjan 30 aikataulua ja se näyttäisi kulkevan arkisin 10min välein ja matka-aikakin keskustaan olisi vain n.20min, vaihtoehtona oli linja 5, mutta se kulkee paljon harvemmin ja matka-aikakin oli pidempi. Tampereella tosin jää noin tunti vaihtoaikaa sekä mennessä että tullessa, mutta kun lomalla ollaan niin ei ole kiirettä mihinkään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hyökkäisit nyt sitten ajankuluksesi myös sen tunnetuimman ja merkittävimmän linja-autoalan hintahäirikön kimppuun, kun kerran puhtia noin riittää. Jännä kyllä miten jenkeissäkin kehdataan mainostaa "alkaen $1", vaikka maassa tunnetusti kuluttajien oikeuksia kaitsitaan ahkerasti monella tasolla. Ehkä "alkaen 3" on sitten liian hankalasti ymmärrettävissä?
> 
> Huvittavaa kyllä tuo sinun tarkoitushakuinen jankkaaminen. 
> 
> ]


On yleistä, että keskustelija, joka on erimieltä , leimataan jankkaajaksi. Yhtä hyvin minä voisin leimata kaikki markkinointikeinot hyväksyvät äärimmäisen liberaaliksi minka tahansa markkinointitava puolustajaksi, mutta mielelleni keskustelen asioista ja arvosta myös eriävää mielipidettä.

Onni myy halvat liput seuraavasti:

Helsinki - Tampere 28.07.2012 lähtö klo 20:00
Nro Hinta Tyyppi 
1 (vuorolle ensimmäisen lipun ostaja)3.0  Peruslippu 
2 (vuoron toisen lipun ostaja) 5.9  Peruslippu 
3 (3. jne. ) 6.9  Peruslippu 
4 7.9  Peruslippu 
5 8.9  Peruslippu 
6 9.9  Peruslippu 
7 9.9  Peruslippu 
8 9.9  Peruslippu 
Yhteensä: 62.3  

Vuoroon siis myydään 1 klp 3  lippu, 1kpl 5,90, 1 kpl 6,90  , 1kpl 7,90 ja vielä yksi 8,90 . loput myydään hintaan 9,90 netissä. Selasin kuluttajaviranomaisten nettisivuja, ja niissä puhuttiin kuluttajan mahdollisuudesta arvioida tarjoustuotteen saatavuus. Tilanne ei ole mitenkään yksiselitteinen, koska onhan Onnin 9,90 myös tarjoushintainen tai ainakin edullinen. 

Kun kävi ilmi, että Onni ei pysähdy kaikille pysäkeille eikä vie matkustajia Tampereen keskustan lähellekään, niin empä usko että Paunun tallissakaan yöunia menetetään. Positiivista on se että Hervannan kokoisen lähiön asukkaat saavat suoran yhteyden Helsingin ydinkeskustaan. Eikä keskustelu hintapolitiikasta haitallista  voi olla linja-autoalallakaan.

Hassisen Kone , viikon tarjous LCD-Super-5D HDTV, hinta 200 euroa, saatavan huomenna klo 9.00 myymälästä.

minä ja kuluttajaviranomaiset olemme sitä mieltä että Kauppias Hassinen kertoo lisäksi : *3 kappaleen erä*

----------


## 339-DF

Ota yhteyttä kuluttajaviranomaisiin ja pyydä heiltä kannanottoa. Sillähän asia selviää, ei tarvitse arvailla.

Hassisen konekin varmaan mainostaa, että rajoitettu erä.

----------


## sane

> Vuoroon siis myydään 1 klp 3  lippu, 1kpl 5,90, 1 kpl 6,90  , 1kpl 7,90 ja vielä yksi 8,90 . loput myydään hintaan 9,90 netissä. Selasin kuluttajaviranomaisten nettisivuja, ja niissä puhuttiin kuluttajan mahdollisuudesta arvioida tarjoustuotteen saatavuus. Tilanne ei ole mitenkään yksiselitteinen, koska onhan Onnin 9,90 myös tarjoushintainen tai ainakin edullinen.


Olisi ehkä ongelma, mikäli pitäisi lähteä linja-autoasemalle hakemaan tarjouslippua. Mutta kun ei tarvitse! Mikäli et halua ostaa lippua ennakkoon, tiedät tasan tarkkaan sen maksavan 20e. Mikäli ostat lipun ennakkoon tiedät sen maksavan tasan tarkkaan sivuilla kyseiselle ilmoitetun hinnan verran, poistumatta kotoasi minnekään. En ymmärrä, miten voit tässä nähdä jonkin ongelman?

Nuo tarjoustuotteiden saataavuutta koskevat säädöksethän viittaavat lähinnä tilanteisiin, jossa jokin kauppaketju mainostaa vaikka edullista tietokonetta houkutellakseen asiakkaita. Aamulla asiakkaita onkin kaupassa enemmän paikalla kuin on tuotteita, jolloin asiakkaan on hyvä tietää etukäteen onko niitä 1, 10 vai 100 kpl, arvioidakseen kerkeääkö itse saamaan kyseisen tuotteen. Onnibussin kanssa tilanne olisi vastaava, mikäli ilmotettaisiin lehdessä "Huomenna R-kioskilta 3e lippuja klo 9 alkaen", jonka jälkeen asiakkaalle selviäisi, että näitä oli vain yksi.

----------


## aki

> Kun kävi ilmi, että Onni ei pysähdy kaikille pysäkeille eikä vie matkustajia Tampereen keskustan lähellekään, niin empä usko että Paunun tallissakaan yöunia menetetään.


Kun Onnibussilla pääsee Hervantaan hintaluokassa 3-10 ja vastaavasti Paunu ottaa Hki-Tampere lipusta 26 niin luulisi tuolla olevan pidemmällä aikavälillä vaikutusta myös perinteisten yhtiöiden hinnoitteluun. Eikä tuo vaihtaminen Hervannassa paikallislinjan bussiin ole liian hankalaa, Hervannasta Keskustaan pääsee hintaan 2,50 ja vuoroja menee useasti. Tietenkin jos joku ei halua nähdä vaihtamisen vaivaa, niin silloin valitsee suoran ja kalliin yhteyden. Mielestäni hinnoittelussa ei myöskään yritetä huiputtaa millään tavalla, sivuilla ilmoitetaan aivan selvästi että hinnat ovat ALKAEN 3, se on aivan sama onko 3 euron lippuja 1 vai 10.

----------


## iiko

> Vuoroon siis myydään 1 klp 3  lippu, 1kpl 5,90, 1 kpl 6,90  , 1kpl 7,90 ja vielä yksi 8,90 . loput myydään hintaan 9,90 netissä. Selasin kuluttajaviranomaisten nettisivuja, ja niissä puhuttiin kuluttajan mahdollisuudesta arvioida tarjoustuotteen saatavuus. Tilanne ei ole mitenkään yksiselitteinen, koska onhan Onnin 9,90 myös tarjoushintainen tai ainakin edullinen.


Lentoliikenteessäkin lippujen hinnat riippuvat suurin piirtein kuun asennosta ja auringonpilkkujen määrästä - näin ainakin minusta tuntuu. Mutta lähtökohtaisesti niilläkin on sama idea: tietyssä lippukategoriassa on N kpl sen kategorian mukaan hinnoiteltuna. Ja luonnollisesti aikaisemmin hankkiva saa lipun halvemmalla. Onni näyttää olevan sen verran reilu, että heiltä saa tiedon siitä, montako halpaa lippua millekin vuorolle on. Yritäs samaa RyanAirilta tai vaikkapa kotoiselta Finnairilta. Voi olla, ettei sitä sinulle kukaan kerro. Ja tuskin kertoo edes kuluttajaviranomaiselle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ota yhteyttä kuluttajaviranomaisiin ja pyydä heiltä kannanottoa. Sillähän asia selviää, ei tarvitse arvailla.
> 
> Hassisen konekin varmaan mainostaa, että rajoitettu erä.


Joukkoliikennefoorumi on sopiva paikka tällaiseen keskusteluun. Uskon että kuluttajaviranomaisten kanta tulee kaikkien tietoon lähiaikoina, mikäli he näkevät asiassa kritisoitavaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:21 ----------

Markkinointiiin liittyvää tyyliä voidaan kysyä myös toisinpäin: Ketä tai mitä se haittaisi jos Onni ilmoittaisi : *alkaen 3 , 1kpl/vuoro.*

----------


## Albert

Onko nyt ymmärrettävä niin, että jotkut keskustelijat eivät ymmärrä ajatusta, että "nopeat syövät hitaat"? Eli halpoja paikkoja on x-kappaletta. Selvä tietenkin, että jos tulee yllättävä tarve matkustaa, tämä ei onnaa.
Itse olen lähes "savupirttien aikaan syntynyt". Mutta ymmärrään Onnibussin hinnoitteluperusteet.
Eikös se ole hienoa, että joku tarjoaa matkoja halvemmalla kuin jotkut muut? Mihin sitä vastaan tarvittaisiin taistelemaan kuluttajaviranomaisia, tai KRP:tä tai Etsivää Keskuspoliisia tai ketään muutakaan?
Mutta hyvin ymmärrän, että "paunulaiset" taistelevat vastaan millä keinoin hyvänsä.

----------


## Allison

Hei,

Tämän julkaisun Liite 1 on reittilupaohje, jota viranomaiset käyttävät lupahakemuksia käsitellessään:

http://www.lvm.fi/c/document_library...suja%2012-2012

Pari poimintaa:

"Tulkinnan lähtökohtana on, että lisäpalvelun tarjoaminen on yleensä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien näkökulmasta myönteistä. Lisäksi tarjonnan lisääntyminen ja monipuolistuminen voi johtaa siihen, että joukkoliikenne saa uusia asiakkaita."

Kysyn Onnibus-matkustajilta aina kaksi kysymystä: 1) Asutko/käytkö töissä reitin varrella Hervannassa/Kaukajärvellä/Linnainmaalla? ja 2) Millä olisit tehnyt tämän matkan, jos ei tätä Onnibus-reittiä olisi.

Kysymykseen 2 vastaus on yleensä henkilöauto. Jotkut vastaavat juna. Kukaan ei ole vielä vastannut kulkevansa Paunun bussilla. Toisin sanoen Paunu & kumppanit yrittivät torpedoida kokonaan uutta joukkoliikenteen käyttöä omien etujensa pönkittämiseksi. Onnibus ei ole Paunun tai muiden Pelle Miljoonan mainostamien kuihtuvien "vanhan ajan" bussifirmojen kilpailija. Onnibus on yksityisautoilun ja VR:n kilpailija.

Tilanne onkin aika absurdi: Sukuoikeusfirmat eivät muodosta uhkaa Onnibussille eikä Onnibus uhkaa näille, mutta sukuoikeusfirmat muodostavat Onnibussin laajenemiselle selvän kitkatekijän. Vuonna 2014 Onnibus saanee oikeat kilpailijat, kun ulkomaalaiset yritykset pistävät omat halpabussikonseptit pystyyn. Nyt on kaksi vuotta aikaa saada verkosto ja konsepti suomalaisen kuluttajan vaihtoehtovalikkoon. Sukuoikeusfirmojen tulevaisuuden kannalta Onnibussilla ei ole merkitystä: Jos tätä ei mullistusta ei tekisi nyt Onnibus, niin sen tekisivät ulkomaalaiset firmat viimeistään 2014. Paunu ym. ovat tästä leikistä auttamattomasti pihalla. He saivat vuosien siirtymäajat nimenomaan sopeutuakseen uuteen tilanteeseen, mutta ovat käyttäneet ajan tuulimyllyjä vastaan taistelemiseen (yleinen sääntö, sukuoikeuksien jatkuminen jne.). 

Edelleen jatkoa reittilupaohjeesta:

"Hylkääminen ei yleensä ole perusteltua, jos uusi lupa parantaa liikenteen tarjontaa alueellisesti tai ajallisesti. Kyse on tällöin pikemminkin tarjonta-aukkojen täyttämisestä kuin palvelun haitallisesta päällekkäisyydestä, esimerkiksi usein yöajan liikenne ja liikenne alueelle, josta tarjonta puuttuu."

Suoraan case-Hervanta. Alueelta puuttui tarjonta. Nyt se saatiin sinne, vaikka Paunu ja Länsilinjat yrittivät sen estää, vaikka eivät itse olisi mitään alueelle antaneet.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:17 ----------

Vasmasti linja-autoalallakin pätee sama kuin muillakin aloilla: Joku pystyy innovoimaan yhden läpimurron, suuri enemmistö ei sitäkään. Aniharva kykenee useampaan läpimurtoon (esim. Apple).

Paunu on linja-autolalla läpimurron tekijä: Firma on nostettu taitavuudella konkurssin partaalta. Yhtiö on ollut luomassa EB-konseptin. Tampereen alueen seutuliikenteeseen tuotiin ilmastoidut ja matalalattiabussit ilman viranomaisen määräyksiä. Pikavuoroautoissa on edelleen "masi-penkitys" eli auton etupäässä penkkijako on väljä 1+2. Myös seutulippu oli aikansa jymytuote.

Nyt vain on käynyt niin, että aika on ajanut kaikista noista hienoista jutuista ohi:

Ilmastoidut ja matalalalattia-autot ovat jo must be -elementti, ei kilpailutekijä. Joka Koiviston Autolla on sellaisia. EB-konsepti ei pysty kalliin hintansa ja kiertelevien reittiensä vuoksi kilpailemaan yksityisauton ja junan kanssa, ainakaan samalla tavalla kuin Onnibus. Seutulippu ei ole enää vaihtoehtovalikossa ja kaiken lisäksi se olisi kaupunkimaisen joukkoliikenteen lisäämisessä liian kallis kunnille. Tilaaja-tuottaja-malli on huono, mutta kaikista malleista kuitenkin paras kaupunkimaisen joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen. Siinä nykymallinen käyttökorvausperusteinen seutulippu korvautuu bruttomallin seutulipulla.

Täytyy olla itsekin nöyrä:

Joskus tulee taas uusi innovaattori joka keksi entistä paremman palvelun. Toisaalta jos Mötön omat sukuoikeudet Viipurin ja Joensuun välillä eivät olisi suurvaltapolitiikan seurauksena jääneet ns. kokonaan toisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen alueelle, istuisi Mötön Pekka ihan samalla tavalla nahkatuolissa ja sikari suussa kuten Masikin ja toivoisi ettei kukaan vaan tulisi häiritsemään status quota. Kilpailu tekee hyvää ja pitää alan virkeänä.

----------


## Salomaa

Tähän yhteyteen sopisi keskustelu myös siitä, että millä perustein liikenteenharjoittaja saa ajaa luvan Kampin terminaalin ja vielä lisäksi miten tämän uuden yrittäjän linja näkyisi samalla tavalla Kampin terminaalin selkeillä näytöillä ja kaikessa muussakin informaatiossa.

Näistä asioista minä en tässä vaiheessa tiedä yhtään mitään , mutta sen tiedän että joku JLF:lla tietää tarkastikin.

----------


## aki

Matkahuollon suhtautuminen Onnibussiin näkyy hyvin aikatauluhaussa, Onnibussin Helsinki-Turku-Raisio reitin löytyminen on tehty mahdollisimman hankalaksi tavalliselle matkustajalle. Jos laittaa hakuun pelkästään Helsinki-Turku tai Helsinki-Raisio, niin Onnibussin vuoroja ei löydy, pitää osata hakea tarkemmin, Helsinki-Kupittaa, Helsinki-Turku(Lentoasema) ja Helsinki-Raisio KEO-hauilla löytyvät myös Onnibussin aikataulut. Eli aivan tahallaan halutaan hankaloittaa Onnibus-vuorojen löytymistä aikatauluhausta! Ihme kyllä Onnibussin Tampere-Pori vuorot löytyvät ihan sellaisenaan muiden vuorojen seasta.

----------


## kouvo

> Suoraan case-Hervanta. Alueelta puuttui tarjonta. Nyt se saatiin sinne, vaikka Paunu ja Länsilinjat yrittivät sen estää, vaikka eivät itse olisi mitään alueelle antaneet.


Mutta Tampereen keskusta-Hervanta-helsinki -reitin onnistuivat estämään?

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta Tampereen keskusta-Hervanta-helsinki -reitin onnistuivat estämään?


Syynä toki se, että Onnibus Oy ei ole LAL:n jäsen eikä siten MH:n osakas. Mutta valtakunnan de facto ainoan kattavan kaukobussi-informaatiopalvelun tarjoajan ei pitäisi edellyttää asiakasomistajuutta, eihän puhelinliittymän omistajaltakaan ole enää liki 20 vuoteen edellytetty puhelinosaketta.

Matka.fi on olemassa, mutta sitä ei voi hyvällä tahdollakaan sanoa kattavaksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Matkahuollon suhtautuminen Onnibussiin näkyy hyvin aikatauluhaussa, .........


Tunnustan että teen nyt väärinpäin. Edellisen kommenttini jälkeen älysin lukea nyt läpi tämän ketjun, jonka alkupäässä ja keskivaiheilla keskustellaan tästä Matkahuollon roolista.  Jossain kävi ilmi myös, että kilpailuvirastolla on tutkittavana tämä, onko kyseessä määrävän markkina-aseman väärinkäyttö.  Jos on, niin tuleehan sieltä sitten selkeä määräys, sille, kenellä on näpeissään Kampin terminaalin ovet ja monitorit.

----------


## aki

> keskustellaan tästä Matkahuollon roolista.  Jossain kävi ilmi myös, että kilpailuvirastolla on tutkittavana tämä, onko kyseessä määrävän markkina-aseman väärinkäyttö.  Jos on, niin tuleehan sieltä sitten selkeä määräys, sille, kenellä on näpeissään Kampin terminaalin ovet ja monitorit.


Onnibussin Turku-Raisio vuorothan lähtevät jo nyt Kampin kaukoliikenneterminaalista, itse käsitin että matkahuolto taipui vapaaehtoisesti näyttämään myös Onnibussin vuorot nettisivujensa aikatauluhaussa, lukuunottamatta Hki-Tampere vuoroja. Kuitenkaan nämä Onnibussin vuorot eivät löydy samalla haulla kuin perinteisten yhtiöiden vuorot, matkahuollon aikataluhaku on kuitenkin tunnettu valtakunnallinen palvelu ja on erittäin ikävää että nämä Onnibussin Hki-Turku-Raisio-vuorot eivät löydy samalla haulla kuin muut vuorot! Toivon todella että Kilpailuvirasto määräisi matkahuollon asettamaan KAIKKI onnibussin vuorot samalle viivalle muiden yhtiöiden kanssa.

----------


## kouvo

> Syynä toki se, että Onnibus Oy ei ole LAL:n jäsen eikä siten MH:n osakas.


Miten tämä liittyy lainaamaasi viestiin?

----------


## ultrix

> Miten tämä liittyy lainaamaasi viestiin?


Pahoittelen, lainasin vahingossa väärin.

----------


## tkp

> Syynä toki se, että Onnibus Oy ei ole LAL:n jäsen eikä siten MH:n osakas. Mutta valtakunnan de facto ainoan kattavan kaukobussi-informaatiopalvelun tarjoajan ei pitäisi edellyttää asiakasomistajuutta, eihän puhelinliittymän omistajaltakaan ole enää liki 20 vuoteen edellytetty puhelinosaketta.
> 
> Matka.fi on olemassa, mutta sitä ei voi hyvällä tahdollakaan sanoa kattavaksi.


"Matka.fi tarjoaa valtakunnalliset juna-, bussi- ja lauttayhteydet.  Lisäksi palvelussa on mukana 21 kaupungin paikallisliikenteen aikataulut."

Onko niin että matka.fi:n vähättely on tarkoituksenhakuista jotta Onnibussin valituksella olisi paremmat mahdollisuudet menestya kilpailuvirastossa?....

----------


## aki

> Onko niin että matka.fi:n vähättely on tarkoituksenhakuista jotta Onnibussin valituksella olisi paremmat mahdollisuudet menestya kilpailuvirastossa?....


Vaikka itse olen aktiivinen joukkoliikenneharrastaja niin täytyy myöntää etten ole ikinä kuullutkaan tästä matka.fi-sivustosta, aina olen käyttänyt matkahuollon aikatauluhakua jos olen kaukobusseilla kulkenut.

----------


## ultrix

> "Matka.fi tarjoaa valtakunnalliset juna-, bussi- ja lauttayhteydet.  Lisäksi palvelussa on mukana 21 kaupungin paikallisliikenteen aikataulut."
> 
> Onko niin että matka.fi:n vähättely on tarkoituksenhakuista jotta Onnibussin valituksella olisi paremmat mahdollisuudet menestya kilpailuvirastossa?....


Jos matka.fi:n kattavuus on vuoden 2008 tilanteesta kehittynyt oleellisesti, siitä ei ole kyllä pidetty minkäänlaista meteliä.

----------


## kouvo

> Onko niin että matka.fi:n vähättely on tarkoituksenhakuista jotta Onnibussin valituksella olisi paremmat mahdollisuudet menestya kilpailuvirastossa?....


Voi olla. Varsin yleinen toimintamalli asiassa kuin asiassa, kun juttua yritetään viranomaisessa tai tuomioistuimessa kääntää omalta kannalta mielekkääseen suuntaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Voi olla. Varsin yleinen toimintamalli asiassa kuin asiassa, kun juttua yritetään viranomaisessa tai tuomioistuimessa kääntää omalta kannalta mielekkääseen suuntaan.


Mitä tulee tuohon matka.fi:n rooliin suomalaisena joukkoliikenneportaalina, se on ainakin omasta mielestäni jäänyt pahasti VR.fi:n ja Matkahuolto.info:n varjoon. Se oli hyvä joskus 200607, sitten se sössittiin ja ilmeisesti nyt aikatauludatan tullessa VALLU-tietokannasta se on palannut takaisin siihen tasoon missä se oli aikanaan. Mitään tilastodataa mulla ei ole, hakeeko ihmiset keskimäärin aikataulutietonsa matka.fi:llä vai matkahuolto.infolla, mutta sellainen käsitys mulla on, että matkahuolto.info on se mitä ihmiset yleensä käyttävät.

Oma kysymyksensä on, minkä takia näiden _kaikkien_ kolmen aikataulupalvelun käyttöliittymät ovat yhä 10 vuoden takaisella tolallaan, kun merkittävä osa netinkäytöstä tapahtuu nykyisin mobiilipäätelaitteilla, joihin tuo hiiri+näppäimistö-metaforaan suunniteltu käyttöliittymä ei sovellu.

Ja niin: kirjoitan tänne täysin omia mielipiteitäni, en mitään Onnibus Oy:n sanelemia virallisia totuuksia.  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

Viikko sitten matkustin Helsingistä Lahteen, jota edelsi lipun osto netistä. Mieleeni tuli "Matkahuolto", jonka laitoin googleen ja aikataulut ja lipunosto onnitui helposti. Tosin määräaseman syöttäminen osoitekenttään ryki jonkin verran. Mutta toimintaperiaatteeltaan selkeästi VR:n vastaavaa helpompi. Mielenkiintoista oli sekin, että opiskelijakorttia ei kysytty Helsingissä eikä Lahdessa.

Aiemmin on keskusteltu siitä, ostaako joku lipun Matkahuollon tiskiltä. Itse olen ostanut monta kertaa, joskus on joutunut hieman odottamaan. Mitä olen aiemmin kuullut, monessakaan maasssa ei vastaavaa yhtenäistä linja-autojen ja rahdin yhteistä toimijaa sekä keskitettyjä asemapalveluja. Mutta joka tapauksessa odotan mielenkiinnolla sitä kilpailuviraston kannanottoa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Aiemmin on keskusteltu siitä, ostaako joku lipun Matkahuollon tiskiltä. Itse olen ostanut monta kertaa, joskus on joutunut hieman odottamaan. Mitä olen aiemmin kuullut, monessakaan maasssa ei vastaavaa yhtenäistä linja-autojen ja rahdin yhteistä toimijaa sekä keskitettyjä asemapalveluja. Mutta joka tapauksessa odotan mielenkiinnolla sitä kilpailuviraston kannanottoa.


Onnibussilla on käytössä nopea ja fiksu systeemi, eli saat koodin ja sanot sen kuskille ja hän viivaa sen yli, tässä ei mene kuin muutama sekunti, eikä tarvitse väkslätä lipunmyyntilaitteiden kanssa.
Tänään kävimme Onnibusseilla Tampereella (9:45 Helsinki-Tampere) & (16:30 Tampere-Helsinki) ja palvelu pelasi hyvin.  :Smile:

----------


## Jykke

> Tänään kävimme Onnibusseilla Tampereella (9:45 Helsinki-Tampere) & (16:30 Tampere-Helsinki) ja palvelu pelasi hyvin.


Tekös pojat busseja kuvasitte Koskipuistossa kello 14 aikoihin? Havaintoja nyssestä nääs.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tekös pojat busseja kuvasitte Koskipuistossa kello 14 aikoihin? Havaintoja nyssestä nääs.


Mehän me.. Hehheh, meidät on siis bongattu.  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:25 ----------

Kuvia matkalta.. :

Tampereen Joukkoliikenne
Lähilinjat (ExpressBus)
Onnibus
Satakunnan Liikenne
JBUS

----------


## LateZ

> Matkahuollon suhtautuminen Onnibussiin näkyy hyvin aikatauluhaussa, Onnibussin Helsinki-Turku-Raisio reitin löytyminen on tehty mahdollisimman hankalaksi tavalliselle matkustajalle.


Onnibussit on nähdäkseni laitettu ihan samalla tavalla hakuun muitten bussivuorojen kanssa. Ainoa suora muu Helsinki-Raisio -vuoro taitaa löytyä ihan yhtä vaikeasti tai helposti hakemalla nimenomaan yhteyttä pysäkille Raisio KEO. Matkahuollon hakusysteemi ei ole reittiopas, vaan se osaa näyttää parhaiten yhteydet linja-autoasemien ja muitten liikenteen keskuspaikkojen välillä. Jos noita paikkoja on monta, menee haku vaikeaksi. Jonkin verran vaihtoehtoja voi esittää, kokeilkaapa vaikkapa hakua Nokia-Tampere. Turun linja-autoaseman rinnalle vaan ei taida olla järkevää ehdottaa kaikkia alueen pikavuoropysäkkejä määränpääksi. 

Mielestäni Matkahuolto ei erityisesti ole vaikeuttanut uusien vuorojen löytämistä. Ei niitä nyt erikseen ole korostetukaan.

Pari viikkoa sitten Matkahuolto ilmoitti ottavansa järjestelmiinsä viitisenkymmentä uutta reittiluvalla ajettavaa vuoroa. Turun ja Porin Onnibussien lisäksi olen löytänyt Helsinki-Hamina -väliltä lisätyt vuorot. Ei näistä vielä viittäkymmentä tule. Ovatko loput sitten koulp tai kouluvuoden aikaista liikennettä, jota ei vielä ole hakuun laitettu? Oikeastaan näistäkin mieleen tulee lähinnä pika Virrat-Jyväskylä. Muutama pienempi firma on jättäytynyt Matkahuollon hakupalveluiden ulkopuolelle, mutta niistäkin osa varmaan ajaa siirtymäajan sopimuksilla tai ostoliikenteenä. Nyt taas on kyse uusista reittiluvista.

----------


## Lasse

> Aiemmin on keskusteltu siitä, ostaako joku lipun Matkahuollon tiskiltä. Itse olen ostanut monta kertaa, joskus on joutunut hieman odottamaan. Mitä olen aiemmin kuullut, monessakaan maasssa ei vastaavaa yhtenäistä linja-autojen ja rahdin yhteistä toimijaa sekä keskitettyjä asemapalveluja. Mutta joka tapauksessa odotan mielenkiinnolla sitä kilpailuviraston kannanottoa.


Tämä on mielenkiintoinen foorumilla vallitseva mentaliteetti, ettei kukaan käyttäisi Matkahuollon palveluita. Ja anioana perusteena tuntuu olevan "kun en itse käytä".
Lippuja ostetaan todella paljon MH:n tiskiltä. Jos ajaa viikonloppuna Turku-Helsinkiä on kyllä reppu hyvinkin pullollaan vihreitä lippuja. Ja niitä ostetaan myös ahkerasti jopa pikkupitäjien asiamiehiltä. Eilenkin rahastin neljä ihmistä Kemiöstä Helsinkiin, ja niistä kolmella oli paikallisen asiamiehen myymä lippu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on mielenkiintoinen foorumilla vallitseva mentaliteetti, ettei kukaan käyttäisi Matkahuollon palveluita. Ja anioana perusteena tuntuu olevan "kun en itse käytä".


Sama hommahan täällä on "kaikessa" muussakin. Omat ja lähipiirin tottumukset esitetään yleisinä tosiasioina mallia "kaikki toimivat näin".

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sama hommahan täällä on "kaikessa" muussakin. Omat ja lähipiirin tottumukset esitetään yleisinä tosiasioina mallia "kaikki toimivat näin".


Paitsi että olisi kiva tietää miksi joku ostaa lippunsa tiskiltä eikä kuljettajalta. Paikkavarauksenko vuoksi ennakkoon? Se on ainoa mieleen tuleva syy, mutta eihän yleensä paikkavarausta tarvita. Muutoin kuljettajalta voi ostaa lipun periaatteessa samoin ehdoin, samoilla maksuvälineillä, ja kun ostaa vasta bussiin noustessa, ei ota sitä riskiä että lippu jää käyttämättä, jos päättääkin mennä junalla tms.

En yritä tuomita etukäteen Matkahuoltoa tarpeettomaksi lipunmyyntikanavaksi vaan yritän ymmärtää mitä lisäarvoa se luo. Jos luo niin kaipa joku osaa selittää esimerkin avulla? Vai onko kyse vain vanhasta tavasta joidenkin ihmisten kohdalla?

----------


## killerpop

> Paitsi että olisi kiva tietää miksi joku ostaa lippunsa tiskiltä eikä kuljettajalta. Paikkavarauksenko vuoksi ennakkoon? Se on ainoa mieleen tuleva syy, mutta eihän yleensä paikkavarausta tarvita. Muutoin kuljettajalta voi ostaa lipun periaatteessa samoin ehdoin, samoilla maksuvälineillä, ja kun ostaa vasta bussiin noustessa, ei ota sitä riskiä että lippu jää käyttämättä, jos päättääkin mennä junalla tms.


Maksuvälineet eivät mene aivan yks yhteen, Visa Electron -korteilla ei kovinkaan monessa liikennevälineessä voi vieläkään maksaa, joissain taas ei kelpaa pankki- ja luottokortit ollenkaan. Eli ilman käteistä, ennaltaostettua lippua tai matkakorttia, voi olla maksun suorittaminen hankalaa. Lisäksi ryhmäalennuksia ei myydä autoissa, eikä autosta ole kovinkaan usein mahdollista ostaa suorataksan mukaista lippua lähtöpisteestä perille asti (voisi ollakin aika mahdottomuus vaatiakin toiselta liikenneyhtiöltä vaihtotaksat vaikka Tampere-Jyväskylä -linjalta linjalle Jyväskylä-Kinnula, Suomessa kun on monia muitakin paikkoja, kuin ne isoimmat kaupungit, jonne ihmiset haluavat).

Aikanaan, kun tätä asiaa täällä kysyttiin, että koska viimeksi ostanut, niin itse olin samana päivänä ostanut kolmekin matkalippua ennakkoon  :Smile:  Niistäkin kyllä mm menopaluun Länsiterminaaliin omalle emännälle, kun itse menin Helsinkiin jo aikaisemmalla vuorolla. Joskin näkisin, että nämä asiat kuuluisivat ihan omaan viestiketjuunsa, eikä tähän, kun eivät ko liikenneyhtiötä koske, vaan pikemminkin ihmisten käyttäytymismalleja. Pankkikortti kun kuitenkin on henkilökohtainen ja kun sukupuolikaan ei olisi täsmännyt, olisi sen luovuttaminen ollut selvästi huonompi idea kuin ennaltaostettu lippu  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Paitsi että olisi kiva tietää miksi joku ostaa lippunsa tiskiltä eikä kuljettajalta. Paikkavarauksenko vuoksi ennakkoon? Se on ainoa mieleen tuleva syy, mutta eihän yleensä paikkavarausta tarvita. Muutoin kuljettajalta voi ostaa lipun periaatteessa samoin ehdoin, samoilla maksuvälineillä, ja kun ostaa vasta bussiin noustessa, ei ota sitä riskiä että lippu jää käyttämättä, jos päättääkin mennä junalla tms.
> 
> En yritä tuomita etukäteen Matkahuoltoa tarpeettomaksi lipunmyyntikanavaksi vaan yritän ymmärtää mitä lisäarvoa se luo. Jos luo niin kaipa joku osaa selittää esimerkin avulla? Vai onko kyse vain vanhasta tavasta joidenkin ihmisten kohdalla?


Luulen että ihmiset ostavat lipun ennakkoon jottei tarvitse rahojen kanssa sählätä bussiin noustessa. Erityisesti jos on paljon matkatavaraa yms. Se myös nopeuttaa bussiin nousemista, osalle ihmisista se varmaan tuo myös varmuuden tunnetta, ollen tavallaan lupaus siitä että bussiin varmasti mahtuu mukaan (vaikka todellisuudessa tässä tapauksessa ajetaan tupla-autoilla). Lapsille ostetaan usein lippu etukäteen jottei tule mitään ongelmia yms... 

Terveisin henkilö joka ostaa lippuja sekä kuljettajalta että Matkahuollon tiskiltä. Ja joka ei ole koskaan käyttänyt kuin VR:n ja Matkahuollon palveluja, mutta kannattaa Onnibus:in ideaa. Mutta *en* oleta kaikkien muidekin tekevän näin  :Wink: .

----------


## Salomaa

Edellisiin lisäten kun linja-autoasemalle saapuu ennen auton lähtöä ja havaitsee lippuluukun olevan tyhjän, niin miksi ei siinä voisi ostaa lippua valmiiksi varsinkin jos on vähänkään erikoisempi kortti. Samalla helpottaa mahdollisen jonon kulkua bussin ovella. Helsingissäkin Matkahuollon asiakaspalvelupiste sijaitsee niin keskeisellä paikalla ja monasti tiettyyn kohteeseen ensimmäistä kertaa matkustavalla on esittää kysymyksiä ja samlla siinä ostaa lipun.

Nettilippu kelpaa vain  tiettyyn vuoroon, mutta sen ostamisessa ei kätäistä käsitellä lainkaan, mutta matkasuunnitelman on oltava selkeä. Lippua ei voi vaihtaa.

----------


## sm3

> Edellisiin lisäten kun linja-autoasemalle saapuu ennen auton lähtöä ja havaitsee lippuluukun olevan tyhjän, niin miksi ei siinä voisi ostaa lippua valmiiksi varsinkin jos on vähänkään erikoisempi kortti. Samalla helpottaa mahdollisen jonon kulkua bussin ovella. Helsingissäkin Matkahuollon asiakaspalvelupiste sijaitsee niin keskeisellä paikalla ja monasti tiettyyn kohteeseen ensimmäistä kertaa matkustavalla on esittää kysymyksiä ja samlla siinä ostaa lipun.


Juuri näin toimin usein itsekkin, mikäli on aikaa ennen bussin lähtöä. 

Jos lipunmyynti tiskejä ei olisi niin kaikki ne ne vanhukset jotka haluavat varmistaa ja varmistaa ja varmistaa asiat niin käyttävät sen 10-15 minuuttia sitten bussin ovella, kun eivät voi virkailijalta asiaa kysyä. Eli "meneehän tämä varmasti sinne ja tänne?", "millä pysäkillä pitäisi jäädä pois?", "Voinko laittaa tämän laukun sinne alas? (ruumaan)", "Mitä jos jään väärällä pysäkillä pois", "Miten vaihto toiseen bussiin toimii?", "Tietäähän kuljettaja jos haluan jatkaa lentokentälle?", "Mitä pitää sanoa kuljettajalle jos haluaa vaihtaa lentokenttäbussiin", "Onhan bussi hyvässä kunnossa, kun muistan silloin kuin..." jne... jne... jne... jne... 

Nuori väestö osannee matkustaa huolettomasti ja ostella lippuja kuljettajalta, mutta vanhukset haluavat puhua virkailijalle ja varmistaa että kaikki sujuu varmasti. Samoin myös nuorempi väestö haluaa joskus varmistaa jatkoyhteydet yms. ajan kanssa palvelutiskillä. Ja toisaalta sen sijaan että niitä seteleitä pengotaan bussiin noustessa, ja saadaan vaihtorahoja ja kuitteja. Niin jos ostat etukäteen niin annat vain sen yhden lipun ja saat kuitin siitä sekä sen jäljelle jäävän osan lipusta. Ja mikä parasta säätetään kuljettajan vaihtorahoja, aikaa yms.

----------


## Lasse

> Luulen että ihmiset ostavat lipun ennakkoon jottei tarvitse rahojen kanssa sählätä bussiin noustessa. Erityisesti jos on paljon matkatavaraa yms. Se myös nopeuttaa bussiin nousemista, osalle ihmisista se varmaan tuo myös varmuuden tunnetta, ollen tavallaan lupaus siitä että bussiin varmasti mahtuu mukaan (vaikka todellisuudessa tässä tapauksessa ajetaan tupla-autoilla). Lapsille ostetaan usein lippu etukäteen jottei tule mitään ongelmia yms...


Tässähän ne pääsyyt tulivatkin, ainakin mitä itse olen vuosien varrella matkustajilta kuulluut. Lisäyksenä voi ehkä mainita ulkomaiset turistit, jotka ei välttämättä tiedä että bussistakin voi lipun ostaa, koska niin ei ehkä voi heidän kotimaassaan.
Lisäksi epävarmemmat matkusajat käyvät usein tiskiltä varmistamassa lähtölaiturin ja ajan, ja kun siinä kerran ovat, ostavat samalla lippunsakin.
Harvemmin tulee vastaan tapauksia joissa menolippu olisi ostettu etukäteen, (näitä tulee lähinnä suurten pyhien yhteydessä, ja silloin mukana on myös paikkavaraus) vaan se ostetaan asemalle tullessa. Tällöin eliminoituu janihyväsrisen mainitsema riski matkan peruuntumiseen, ainakin menolipun osalta.

Itse ostan lähes aina lipun ennakkoon matkustaessani pikavuoroilla. Näin teen, koska en kanna kukkarossani käteistä. Kortilla maksaminen on helpompaa palvelutiskillä kuin bussissa, jossa allekirjoitus tulee tehdä jossain kojetaulun reunassa. Lisäksi, kuten sm3 mainitsikin, rahastus nopeutuu kun on etukäteen ostettu lippu, jono liikkuu...

----------


## janihyvarinen

OK, onhan tuossa joitakin syitä, mutta nähdäkseni mikään ongelmista ei ole niin ylitsepääsemätön että välttämättä vaatisi lipputoimistossa asioimista, jos asiat pohdittaisiin uusiksi ja rakennettaisiin toimintamallit, joilla pärjätään ilman. Kuten silloin kun lanseerataan kokonaan uudenlaista liiketoimintakonseptia tyyliin Onnibus.

Kyselevät mummelit täytyy tietysti hoitaa jollakin tavalla, mutta paljon saavutettaisiin jo sillä, että kunnollisen tiedottamisen avulla poistettaisiin epävarmuutta toimintatavoista. Jostain syystä vain Suomessa tällaista tiedottamista ilmeisesti pidetään tarpeettomana ja/tai nolona, kun sitä ei kerran tehdä vaan luotetaan siihen, että kyllä ihmiset kysyvät, jos on epäselvää. Kysyvät toki, ja kysyvätkin sitten paljon.

Omakohtainen kokemukseni Matkahuollon lipputiskistä on, että se ei ole juuri koskaan auki silloin kun matkustan. Aika usein koko linja-autoasema on suljettuna ja saa värjötellä ulkona pakkasessa. Aukioloajat ovat niin rajoitetut.

Ja toisaalta kun itse maksan matkaliput aina kortilla, joko debit- tai credit-sellaisella, niin loppujen lopuksi kuljettajalta ostaminen on helpoin vaihtoehto eikä vie paljon aikaa. Puumerkin olen oppinut sutaisemaan omaan lompakkooni tukeutuen, ja kun kortinkäyttöhistoriaa on takana parikymmentä vuotta (josta vasta ihan viime aikoina on käytetty pin-koodia), ja olen lähes kaiken maksanut kortilla alkaen n. euron ostoksista, niin se puumerkkikin on hioutunut pelkäksi puolitaiteelliseksi sykkyräksi, jonka sutaisee kuittiin yhdellä nopealla ranneliikkeellä noin sekunnissa.

----------


## Salomaa

En näe kuitenkaan syytä lähteä romuttamaan mahdolllisuutta ostaa lipu tiskilta etukäteen. Keskustelussa tuli hyvin esille perusteet. Palvelutiskillä on vuoronumero, ja kun on oma vuoro kyseessä voi olla paljon muutakin kuin lipunosto. Bussin ovella ei voi saada sitä palvelukokonaisuutta, jonka kokenut palvelija tiskillä pystyy tarjoamaan. Kampissa on useita luukkuja, joten vuoronumerojärjestelmä mahdollistaa asian selvittämisen tiskillä ilman että joku puhaltaa niskaann.

 Perjantaina klo 16.00, jos on tuttu kohde ja pelkkä lipunosto, on järkeä silloin mennä suoraan bussin ovelle.

----------


## sm3

Takasin aiheeseen (tai ainakin lähes):

http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.shtml/2012/06/1567364/halpoja-bussilippuja-lisaa-tarjolle

----------


## aki

Eli nyt lähti ExpressBus-yhteenliittymä kilpailemaan Onnibussin matkustajista! Olisikin ollut ihme jos ei liikennöitsijät olisi mitenkään reagoineet Onnibussin halpahintoihin.

----------


## Salomaa

Olin ostamassa lippua Onnin kyytiin, tilaushetkellä oli mahdollista ostaa 1kpl 3 ja 1 5,90. Mutta sitten kone ilmoitti @-osoitteen syöttämisen jälkeen, että tilauksesi onvirheelinen. Aloittaessani alusta lipput maksoivat nyt 6,90 ja 7,90.

----------


## aki

> Olin ostamassa lippua Onnin kyytiin, tilaushetkellä oli mahdollista ostaa 1kpl 3 ja 1 5,90. Mutta sitten kone ilmoitti @-osoitteen syöttämisen jälkeen, että tilauksesi onvirheelinen. Aloittaessani alusta lipput maksoivat nyt 6,90 ja 7,90.


Joku siis ehti siinä välissä ostamaan halvimmat liput, sellaista sattuu kun halvimpia lippuja on kaupan ainoastaan 1kpl, silti nuo 6,90 ja 7,90 maksavat liput ovat todella halpoja verrattuna Matkahuollon lippuihin joten mikä ongelma tässä oli?

----------


## sm3

> Joku siis ehti siinä välissä ostamaan halvimmat liput, sellaista sattuu kun halvimpia lippuja on kaupan ainoastaan 1kpl, silti nuo 6,90 ja 7,90 maksavat liput ovat todella halpoja verrattuna Matkahuollon lippuihin joten mikä ongelma tässä oli?


Siinä vaiheessa kun maksat matkaa on lippu jo varattu sinulle, ja jos et maksa matkaa niin 15 minuutin kuluttua se palaa myyntiin. Eli kesken ostotapahtuman ei kukaan toinen voi varata samaa lippua.

----------


## Lasse

> Joku siis ehti siinä välissä ostamaan halvimmat liput, sellaista sattuu kun halvimpia lippuja on kaupan ainoastaan 1kpl, silti nuo 6,90 ja 7,90 maksavat liput ovat todella halpoja verrattuna Matkahuollon lippuihin joten mikä ongelma tässä oli?


Jotenkin huvittava eräiden asenne niitä kohtaan jotka ei vuodenvaihteesta asti ole huutanut suoraa riemuhuutoa Onnibusin kunniaksi. En huomaa että Salomaa olisi missään valittanut että on ongelma, kertoi yleiselle keskustelufoorumille tapahtuneesta ongelmasta ostohetkellä.

----------


## aki

> Siinä vaiheessa kun maksat matkaa on lippu jo varattu sinulle, ja jos et maksa matkaa niin 15 minuutin kuluttua se palaa myyntiin. Eli kesken ostotapahtuman ei kukaan toinen voi varata samaa lippua.


Entä jos ostotapahtuma keskeytyy ja asiakas aloittaa varauksen kokonaan uudestaan, päteekö tämä 15 min varausaika myös silloin?

----------


## sm3

> Entä jos ostotapahtuma keskeytyy ja asiakas aloittaa varauksen kokonaan uudestaan, päteekö tämä 15 min varausaika myös silloin?


Vissiin, mikä saattaisi olla vastaus Salomaan ongelmaan. Eli jos hän olisi vartin odoittanut, niin olisi saattanut löytyä nuo halvat liput uudelleen sieltä.

----------


## aki

> Jotenkin huvittava eräiden asenne niitä kohtaan jotka ei vuodenvaihteesta asti ole huutanut suoraa riemuhuutoa Onnibusin kunniaksi.


En ole vielä kertaakaan käyttänyt Onnibussia mutta Heinäkuussa oli tarkoitus matkustaa ensimmäisen kerran, nyt kun ExpressBus alkaa Juhannuksen jälkeen kampanjoimaan halvoilla 5 euron hintaisilla lipuilla, niin saatan hyvin vaihtaa Expressiin jos sieltä löytyy reitti joka sopii paremmin matkasuunnitelmaani. Minulle on aivan sama onko liiennöitsijä Onnibus vai jokin muu, valitsen sen joka halvimmalla kuljettaa. En ymmärrä miksei saisi olla mielissään siitä että vihdoinkin saadaan kilpailua bussiliikenteeseen ja tätä kautta halvempia lipunhintoja.

----------


## Salomaa

> Joku siis ehti siinä välissä ostamaan halvimmat liput, sellaista sattuu kun halvimpia lippuja on kaupan ainoastaan 1kpl, silti nuo 6,90 ja 7,90 maksavat liput ovat todella halpoja verrattuna Matkahuollon lippuihin joten mikä ongelma tässä oli?


Kone lupaa pitää varattuna lippuna 15 min siite hetkestä kun valinta on tehty, kun siirryin maksuvaiheesen noin 30  sekunnin kuluttua , niin tuli epäjohdonmukainen ilmoitus : "Tilaus on virheellinen".  Kone ei siis päästä väliin ketään. Tilaus ei voi olla mitenkään virheellinen, kun hiirellä klikataan tarjolla oleva tuote. Mutta siiten kone tarjosi kyllä kalliimmat liput. En nyt epäile mitäänn, koska tämä oli ensimmäinen kerta, kun yritin ostaa Onnilta halvan lipun.

----------


## JaniP

> Kone lupaa pitää varattuna lippuna 15 min siite hetkestä kun valinta on tehty, kun siirryin maksuvaiheesen noin 30  sekunnin kuluttua , niin tuli epäjohdonmukainen ilmoitus : "Tilaus on virheellinen".  Kone ei siis päästä väliin ketään. Tilaus ei voi olla mitenkään virheellinen, kun hiirellä klikataan tarjolla oleva tuote. Mutta siiten kone tarjosi kyllä kalliimmat liput. En nyt epäile mitäänn, koska tämä oli ensimmäinen kerta, kun yritin ostaa Onnilta halvan lipun.


Jossain oli lentolippujentilaus järjestelmistä, että kun joku menee tilausta tehdessä pieleen, kestää jonkun aikaa ennen kuin systeemi palauttaa varauksessa olevan lipun saataville. Eli jos omassa varauksessa menee jotain pieleen ja yrittää heti uudelleen niin hinta voi olla korkeampi, koska lippu jota oli tilaamassa jäi jumiin virheelliseen tilausprosessiin.

----------


## Piirka

Siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimus Vaasa  Jyväskylä -pikavuorolla päättyi 4.6.2012. Matkahuollon aikatauluhaussa vuoropari löytyy maininnalla "03.06.12 asti".

Etelä-Pohjanmaan ELY-keskus haki keväällä reittiliikenneluvasta kiinnostuneita liikennöitsijöitä. Onnibusilla on reittikaaviossaan Vaasan ja Jyväskylän pampulat yhdistävä viiva, ei vaan ole tainnut löytyä sopivaa yhteistyökumppania Vaasa - Jyväskylä akselilla?

----------


## killerpop

> Siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimus Vaasa  Jyväskylä -pikavuorolla päättyi 4.6.2012. Matkahuollon aikatauluhaussa vuoropari löytyy maininnalla "03.06.12 asti".
> 
> Etelä-Pohjanmaan ELY-keskus haki keväällä reittiliikenneluvasta kiinnostuneita liikennöitsijöitä. Onnibusilla on reittikaaviossaan Vaasan ja Jyväskylän pampulat yhdistävä viiva, ei vaan ole tainnut löytyä sopivaa yhteistyökumppania Vaasa - Jyväskylä akselilla?


Ely joutui ilmeisen pikaisesti hankkimaan jonkun ajamaan perjantaisin Alajärvi-Vaasa-Alajärvi, Peuran Liikenne jatkaa linjaa joskin paremmin palvelevana vakiovuorona.

----------


## sub

Tuli koeajettua Onnibus ensimmäistä, mutta tuskin viimeistä kertaa välillä Hervanta-Helsinki-Hervanta. Pääosin varsin onnistunut matka, mutta muutama epäkohtakin jäi mieleen.

1) Liput yllättävän "kalliit". Kuvittelin että näitä kympin lippuja olisi ollut enemmänkin myynnissä, mutta kun varasin matkan netistä kaksi päivää etukäteen, niin jäljellä oli ainoastaan selvästi kalliimpia lippuja.

2) Ei pysäkkikuulutuksia. Etenkin moottoritieosuuksilla ne olisivat paikallaan. Pysäkkejä nyt ei kovin montaa ole ja autoissa on mikrofonit. Mikäli mikrofonia ei tähän tarkoitukseen haluta käyttää, niin voisivat ilmoittaa pysäkit edes näytöillä, jotka myös autoista löytyvät. 

3) Saapumisaika Hervantaan on liian myöhäinen, etenkin sunnuntaina. Jatkoyhteydet kymmenen jälkeen ovat huonot. Ymmärrän sen, että saapumisaika Tampereelle on sidoksissa myös Tampereen lähtöajan kanssa, mutta etenkin sunnuntaisin Onnibus voisi mielestäni hyvin lähteä Tampereelta 1/2 -1 tuntia aikaisemmin, jolloin se ilmeisesti voisi saapua takaisinkin saman verran aikaisemmin.

Kuljettajaksi sattui ilmeisesti yhtiön johtoportaan edusta. Ihan mielenkiintoisia hän ainakin kuulutteli matkan aikana. Sellaisen kuvan sain, että Hervannasta on muodostumassa oikein kunnon hubi, esim. Jyväskylän ja Porin suuntia ilmeisesti yhdistetään Hervannan kautta Helsinkiin. Laajentumissuunnitelma vaikuttaa aika agressiiviselta, mm. Haaparanta, ja ensi viikolla pitäisi kuulemma uutisissa taas olla jotain isoa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuli koeajettua Onnibus ensimmäistä, mutta tuskin viimeistä kertaa välillä Hervanta-Helsinki-Hervanta. Pääosin varsin onnistunut matka, mutta muutama epäkohtakin jäi mieleen.
> 
> 1) Liput yllättävän "kalliit". Kuvittelin että näitä kympin lippuja olisi ollut enemmänkin myynnissä, mutta kun varasin matkan netistä kaksi päivää etukäteen, niin jäljellä oli ainoastaan selvästi kalliimpia lippuja.


Kysyntä näyttää ylittäneen kaikki ennusteet. Vrt. Väinö Paunu Oy:n lausunto Onnibus Oy:n ja Atro Vuolle Oy:n reittiliikennelupahakemuksiin, joiden mukaan reitille ei ole kysyntää.




> 2) Ei pysäkkikuulutuksia. Etenkin moottoritieosuuksilla ne olisivat paikallaan. Pysäkkejä nyt ei kovin montaa ole ja autoissa on mikrofonit. Mikäli mikrofonia ei tähän tarkoitukseen haluta käyttää, niin voisivat ilmoittaa pysäkit edes näytöillä, jotka myös autoista löytyvät.


Kieltämättä. Tosin mielellään Onni ajaisi kaikkien motaripysäkkien ohi ja jättäisi ne vanhojen liikennöitsijöiden palveltaviksi, koska niiltä ei nouse melkein ketään ja niiden kautta ajaminen hidastaa kokonaismatka-aikaa parilla minuutilla.

Pysäkkien ilmoittaminen näytöissä on myös DVD-soitinta käyttäen yllättävän vaikeaa, koska DVD-soitin ei voi tietää auton tarkkaa sijaintia. Nyt mennään näillä ja todennäköisesti Onnibusin T&K-osasto kehittää sofistikoituneemmat systeemit, kunhan muilta kiireiltä hellittää ja valuuttaa tulee hankkimaan toimivat paikkatietoiset systeemit, jotka korvaavat nykyiset karvalakki-DVD:t.

Minkälaisia matkustajainfojärjestelmiä muilla kaukobussiyrityksillä on käytössä?




> 3) Saapumisaika Hervantaan on liian myöhäinen, etenkin sunnuntaina. Jatkoyhteydet kymmenen jälkeen ovat huonot. Ymmärrän sen, että saapumisaika Tampereelle on sidoksissa myös Tampereen lähtöajan kanssa, mutta etenkin sunnuntaisin Onnibus voisi mielestäni hyvin lähteä Tampereelta 1/2 -1 tuntia aikaisemmin, jolloin se ilmeisesti voisi saapua takaisinkin saman verran aikaisemmin.


Minusta lähtöaika on hyvä, kerkiää viettään aikaa Helsingissä ja palaamaan illaksi kotiin. Vaikka yölinjastoa joutuu Tampereen päässä käyttämäänkin, pääsee joka kaupunginosaan (okei, Pyynikin eteläosia ja Rauhaniemeä lukuunottamatta) edelleen verrattain sujuvasti. Nämä on tietysti makuasioita, toisille sopii joku muu aika paremmin. Viimeksi palasin Helsingistä puoliltaöin lähteneellä Sonisphere-pikajunalla ja olin kotona noin klo 3 AM.  :Very Happy: 




> Kuljettajaksi sattui ilmeisesti yhtiön johtoportaan edusta. Ihan mielenkiintoisia hän ainakin kuulutteli matkan aikana. Sellaisen kuvan sain, että Hervannasta on muodostumassa oikein kunnon hubi, esim. Jyväskylän ja Porin suuntia ilmeisesti yhdistetään Hervannan kautta Helsinkiin. Laajentumissuunnitelma vaikuttaa aika agressiiviselta, mm. Haaparanta, ja ensi viikolla pitäisi kuulemma uutisissa taas olla jotain isoa.


Kyseinen johtoportaan edustaja on muuten kirjoitellut tällekin foorumille.  :Razz:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tosin mielellään Onni ajaisi kaikkien motaripysäkkien ohi ja jättäisi ne vanhojen liikennöitsijöiden palveltaviksi, koska niiltä ei nouse melkein ketään ja niiden kautta ajaminen hidastaa kokonaismatka-aikaa parilla minuutilla.


Onko motaripysäkeille muuten sama taksa kuin määränpäähän? Eli tietääkö kuljettaja etukäteen, onko motaripysäkeille ostettu lippuja? Onhan turha kuuluttaa pysäkkejä, joille ei ole kukaan jäämässä pois.

----------


## sm3

Ja laajenee:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_laajen...jalaan/6186427




> *Onnibus laajentaa Etelä-Karjalaan*
> 
> Halvoilla lippujen hinnoilla kilpaileva Onnibus aikoo laajentaa reittejään Lappeenrantaan ja Imatralle. Myös Kymenlaaksoon avautuu syksyllä reitti Helsingistä Vaalimaalle.
> 
> Onnibus on jo aloitta...

----------


## ultrix

> Onko motaripysäkeille muuten sama taksa kuin määränpäähän? Eli tietääkö kuljettaja etukäteen, onko motaripysäkeille ostettu lippuja? Onhan turha kuuluttaa pysäkkejä, joille ei ole kukaan jäämässä pois.


Riippuu lähtöpysäkistä ja määränpäästä, saako Pätkälipun. Netistä ostettu peruslippu on sama kaikille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Onnibus on näköjään tosissaan kiinni ns. ansaitussa mediassa. Kauppalehti on jopa tarttunut: http://www.kauppalehti.fi/5/i/yrityk...d=201206198565

Rupesi vain kiinnostamaan nuo tiedotteen liitteet. Olisikohan niitä mahdollista saada? Kiinnostaisi tietää, millä perusteella Onnibusista on valitettu.

----------


## sm3

> Rupesi vain kiinnostamaan nuo tiedotteen liitteet. Olisikohan niitä mahdollista saada? Kiinnostaisi tietää, millä perusteella Onnibusista on valitettu.


Itse tiedotettakaan ei ole näkynyt, mutta tuo liite varsinkin olisi kyllä mielenkiintoinen lukea.

Ja lisää uutisointia:

http://www.ess.fi/?article=375087




> *Ihmetys halpabussiyhtiölle: Paketit lähtivätkin kiertotielle
> * 
> Halpabussikonseptilla pikavuoroja liikennöivä Onnibus syyttää tiedotteessaan Matkahuoltoa pakettien ohjaamisesta kiertoreitille.
> 
> Onnibusin mukaan sen liikennöitsijäverkostoon kuuluva Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky suljettiin Tampere-Pori-väliltä rahtipalveluiden ulkopuolelle, vaikka yritys on Matkahuollon omistavan Linja-autoliiton perust...

----------


## Allison

Valitukset.pdf

Liitteenä valitukset.

----------


## sm3

> Valitukset.pdf
> 
> Liitteenä valitukset.


Kiitos, luen mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## antti

Tänä aamuna tullessani Turusta Helsinkiin näin tiellä renkaankappaleita ja heti perään Rindellin onnibussiauton tien sivussa nelivilkut päällä.

----------


## Lasse

> Tänä aamuna tullessani Turusta Helsinkiin näin tiellä renkaankappaleita ja heti perään Rindellin onnibussiauton tien sivussa nelivilkut päällä.


Tuntuu olevan kovasti vastoinkäymisiä tällä Turun linjalla.

----------


## zige94

> Tuntuu olevan kovasti vastoinkäymisiä tällä Turun linjalla.


Juu niin sillä vähän vaikuttaisi. Vähän aikaa sitten oli Rindellin Setrassa ovivika jonka vuoksi pääsi lähtemään n.  15-20min myöhässä (lähde: Onnibus -facebooksivut). Mutta tiedottaminen pelittää kyllä. Paitsi tuosta antin havainnosta ei ole löytynyt mitään Onnibussin/Rindellin taholta mitään..

----------


## Albert

> Valitukset.pdfLiitteenä valitukset.


 


> Kiitos, luen mielenkiinnolla.


Näyttää olevan viimmeisen päälle vanhakantaista monopoliajattelua, joka ei sovi tähän päivään.
Hyvä kun jotkut tulevat tuulettamaan tunkkaista ilmaa.
Ja kyllä niitä onnikoita vikaantuu muillakin, vaikka jopa Paunulla.

----------


## Lasse

> Ja kyllä niitä onnikoita vikaantuu muillakin, vaikka jopa Paunulla.


Luonnollisesti vikaantuu. Ne ovat teknisiä laitteita kovassa käytössä. Siinä vaan on ero, kuinka usein ne vikaantuvat niin että siitä koituu asiakkaalle haittaa. Onnibussin Turun linjalla näitä on ensimmäisen kuukauden aikana ollut minun mittakaavalla liikaa. Olisiko sille linjalle Epäonnibus parempi brändi?

----------


## sm3

> Luonnollisesti vikaantuu. Ne ovat teknisiä laitteita kovassa käytössä. Siinä vaan on ero, kuinka usein ne vikaantuvat niin että siitä koituu asiakkaalle haittaa. Onnibussin Turun linjalla näitä on ensimmäisen kuukauden aikana ollut minun mittakaavalla liikaa. Olisiko sille linjalle Epäonnibus parempi brändi?


Mikä sinusta olisi se Epäonnibus brändi? Onnibus voisi ottaa Rindellin tarkkailun ja tarvittaessa vaihtaa yhtiötä, tai vaatia parannuksia huoltoon tms. Mutta alottaisin sillä että maalaavat autonsa Onnibus väreihin, vai eikö yhtiöllä ole sijoittaa yhtään vain Onnibus liikenteeseen?

Harvoin jos koskaan saa halvalla hyvää.

----------


## Palomaa

Onnibussin sivuilla törmäsin tälläseen ostaessani lippuja..
http://www.onnibus.fi/raisiosta-helsinkiin-3e/

----------


## sm3

> Onnibussin sivuilla törmäsin tälläseen ostaessani lippuja..
> http://www.onnibus.fi/raisiosta-helsinkiin-3e/


Todennäkösesti kesä aikaan ei löydy aamu viideltä lähtevälle vuorolle tarpeeksi matkustajia muuten.

----------


## aki

> Olen lähdössä Heinäkuun alkupuolella Jämsään viikoksi ja suunnittelin äsken matkaa, kolmesta vaihtoehdosta Onnibus+juna osoittautui edullisimmaksi, vaihtoehdot olivat:
> 
> - Juna Hki-Jämsä (menopaluu) hinta 78,30 (ennakkolippu)
> 
> - Bussi Hki-Jämsä (menopaluu) hinta 76,70
> 
> - Onnibus Hki-Tampere (Hervanta) - bussi 30 Hervanta-Keskusta - Juna Tampere-Jämsä (menopaluu) kokonaishinta 43 josta junamatkan osuus 29.


Nyt kun Expressbuskin alkoi tarjoamaan halpoja matkoja niin se osoittautui vielä onniakin edullisemmaksi! Joudun toki kiertämään Turun kautta, mutta se ei haittaa kun lomalla ei ole kiirettä. Reitti ja aikataulu on siis seuraava: EB Hki(11.30) - Turku(13.45) ja EB Turku(15.05) - Jämsä(18.50) > jatkaa Jyväskylään. Reissun kokonaishinnaksi tuli ainoastaan 10!

----------


## sm3

Jos EB pystyy tarjomaan matkoja noinkin halvalla, niin se kertoo siitä että hinnoissa on tyhjää ja paljon. Mutta ilman Onnibus:in painostusta tuskin tuommoisia hintoja olisi. 

Vaikka Onnibus kaatuisi niin se on jo tehnyt tehtävänsä, eli herättänyt ihmiset vaatimaan halvempia hintoja. 

PS: Näistä EB alehinnoista on oma ketjunsa.  :Wink:

----------


## kouvo

> Vaikka Onnibus kaatuisi niin se on jo tehnyt tehtävänsä, eli herättänyt ihmiset vaatimaan halvempia hintoja.


Tjaa, jos Onnibussi pelataan ulos markkinoilta niin eiköhän hinnat palaudu luokkaan törkeä. Voihan sitä siinä tilanteessa vaatia, mutta tulos saattaa olla laihanlainen, kun ainoa mahdollinen vaihtoehto (pl. hlöauto) on vieläkin jäätävämmillä lipunhinnoilla puuhasteleva VR.

----------


## sm3

> Tjaa, jos Onnibussi pelataan ulos markkinoilta niin eiköhän hinnat palaudu luokkaan törkeä. Voihan sitä siinä tilanteessa vaatia, mutta tulos saattaa olla laihanlainen, kun ainoa mahdollinen vaihtoehto (pl. hlöauto) on vieläkin jäätävämmillä lipunhinnoilla puuhasteleva VR.


Ehkä...  :Icon Frown:  Onnibus:in tilaalle toki saattaa aina tulla uusi tulokas. Mutta aika näyttää. Vuoden päästä voi tilanne olla jo aivan eri kuin nyt.

Onnibus:iin kuuluu ja tulee kuulumaan kaikenlaista yhtiöitä jotka saattavat pilata koko brändin ja ajaa asiakkaat pois. Yhtiö laajentaa toimintaansa käyttämällä yhtöitä joilla voi olla huonoa mainetta ennestään, ja joilla ei ole kokemusta reittiliikenteestä. 

Huteralle pohjalle rakentuvaa nopeata kasvua (vert. EU ja Euroalue). Toki Onnibus voi olla menestystarina joka toimii vielä 2050- luvulla, tai sitten kaatuu jo ensivuonna.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt kun Expressbuskin alkoi tarjoamaan halpoja matkoja niin se osoittautui vielä onniakin edullisemmaksi! Joudun toki kiertämään Turun kautta, mutta se ei haittaa kun lomalla ei ole kiirettä. Reitti ja aikataulu on siis seuraava: EB Hki(11.30) - Turku(13.45) ja EB Turku(15.05) - Jämsä(18.50) > jatkaa Jyväskylään. Reissun kokonaishinnaksi tuli ainoastaan 10!


Jaa-a, et sä kyllä aikaasi paljon arvosta. Tuossa ajassa olisin jo melkein New Yorkissa.




> Jos EB pystyy tarjomaan matkoja noinkin halvalla, niin se kertoo siitä että hinnoissa on tyhjää ja paljon.


Ei noi tarjoushinnat kerro tuotantokustannuksista mitään. Vaan ihan siitä, että yritetän pelata kilpailija pois markkinoilta. Katsovat, kummalta loppuu rahkeet ensin.

----------


## sm3

> Ei noi tarjoushinnat kerro tuotantokustannuksista mitään. Vaan ihan siitä, että yritetän pelata kilpailija pois markkinoilta. Katsovat, kummalta loppuu rahkeet ensin.


Minun piti tuokin näkökohta mainita, mutta se jäi näköjään pois. Hyvä että toit esille, vaikka toki se on itsestäänselvä asia.

----------


## Lasse

> Mikä sinusta olisi se Epäonnibus brändi? Onnibus voisi ottaa Rindellin tarkkailun ja tarvittaessa vaihtaa yhtiötä, tai vaatia parannuksia huoltoon tms. Mutta alottaisin sillä että maalaavat autonsa Onnibus väreihin, vai eikö yhtiöllä ole sijoittaa yhtään vain Onnibus liikenteeseen?
> 
> Harvoin jos koskaan saa halvalla hyvää.


Tuo Epäonnibus oli sarkastinen viite erään facebook-aktivistin käyttämään termiin Turun ja Helsingin välillä kulkevista Expressbusseista. Muutoin olen kanssasi samaa mieltä.

----------


## aki

> Jaa-a, et sä kyllä aikaasi paljon arvosta. Tuossa ajassa olisin jo melkein New Yorkissa.


Kuten totesin, olen lomalla, ei ole mitään määräaikaa jolloin pitäisi olla perillä! Tuleepahan samalla piipahdettua Turussa ja aikaa jää vielä kävästä Kauppatorilla ennen jatkoyhteyttä.

----------


## zige94

Tänään olikin Onnibussin/Atro Vuolle:n Volvo 9700:n tilalla Atro Vuolle:n omissa väreissä oleva auto.

----------


## Koala

> Näyttää olevan viimmeisen päälle vanhakantaista monopoliajattelua, joka ei sovi tähän päivään.
> Hyvä kun jotkut tulevat tuulettamaan tunkkaista ilmaa.


Täysin samaa mieltä. Toisaalta todettakoon että jos olisin itse sellainen vanha ja tunkkainen firma niin juuri tuollaisen vastineen minäkin antaisin. Ymmärrän vanhojen ja tunkkaisten vastustuksen, tyhmiähän nuo olisivat jos eivät vastustaisi uutta kilpailijaa. Hyviä asioita vastustaa aina he ketkä toteuttavat hommia vanhalla mallilla. Aika näyttää kuinka käy  :Smile:

----------


## JaniP

VR ja bussiyhtiöt ovat lähteneet röyhkeään hyökkäykseen Onnibussia vastaan.

Ilmeisesti VR:llä pelätään Onnibussia myös siksi, että se on avoimesti ilmoittanut aikovansa haastaa VR:n myös raitella, kun kun raiteet vapautetaan kilpailulle.

http://ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/367097/...ua+lopettamaan

http://yle.fi/uutiset/vraa_syytetaan...sotaan/6213781

VR:n osuus valituksissa toki kiistetään, mutta sallinen epäillä totuutta.

Oma mielipiteeni on, mitä nopeammin tämä maa pääsee irti kaikista monopoleista, sitä paremmin tämä maa voi kehittyä. Monopolit ovat suuri vapaan kehityksen hidaste. Monopolit taipuvat melkein aina diktaturiin kaltaiseen tilaan, jossa on edunsaajia ja kärsijöitä. Ja nämä edunsaajat pyrkivät estämään kaiken muutoksen, jottei heidän oma leipänsä kyseenalaistuisi.

----------


## 339-DF

TS:n otsikko tuntuu aika iltapäivälehtimäiseltä. Kun ELY on kerran luvat myöntänyt, miksi se peruisi ne, kun joku keksii valittaa? Ainahan meillä kaikesta valitetaan, vaan harvoin ne valitukset mihinkään johtavat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR ja bussiyhtiöt ovat lähteneet röyhkeään hyökkäykseen Onnibussia vastaan. -- VR:n osuus valituksissa toki kiistetään, mutta sallinen epäillä totuutta.


Ei sillä ole oikeastaan merkitystä, koska Pohjolan Liikenne olisi valittanut, olipa se kenenkä tahansa omistuksessa. On tuo toki toimiva journalistinen täky ottaa VR mukaan. Ja on sekin selvää, ettei valittaminen VR:n haitaksi ainakaan ole.

Ja eihän noissa valituksissa mitään ihmeellistä ole. Jos olisin tuollaisen monopolibussiyhtiön johdossa, kyllä minäkin käyttäisin kaikki keinot turvatakseni monopolini. Ei siinä ole mitään sinänsä röyhkeää.

----------


## GT8N

Se huutaa, joka pelkää.  :Laughing:  Velikerho yrittää kaikkensa, jotta "kansan edun mukainen" monopolijärjestelmä pyörisi mailman loppuun asti. Täällä korvessakin on vain hiljalleen totuteltava markkinatalouteen, mikä tietenkin mahtaa harmittaa.

Kuvaavaa on myös, että matkahuolto alkoi yllättäen tarjoamaan halpoja matkoja täysin sattumalta Helsinki-Turku -välille. Eipä ole liiemmin monopoliväleille tarjouksia sadellut.



> Ja eihän noissa valituksissa mitään ihmeellistä ole. Jos olisin tuollaisen monopolibussiyhtiön johdossa, kyllä minäkin käyttäisin kaikki keinot turvatakseni monopolini. Ei siinä ole mitään sinänsä röyhkeää.


Niin, käytännössähän asia on juuri noin. Jos asiaa puolestaan tarkastellaan moraalisesti on se vähän eri juttu. Moraali kun vaan ei ole euromääräinen suure, niin se ei kaikkia paljon hetkauta.





> Oma mielipiteeni on, mitä nopeammin tämä maa pääsee irti kaikista monopoleista, sitä paremmin tämä maa voi kehittyä. Monopolit ovat suuri vapaan kehityksen hidaste. Monopolit taipuvat melkein aina diktaturiin kaltaiseen tilaan, jossa on edunsaajia ja kärsijöitä. Ja nämä edunsaajat pyrkivät estämään kaiken muutoksen, jottei heidän oma leipänsä kyseenalaistuisi.


Niin, tässä onkin rakenteellisen korruption luvatussa maassa lähes mahdoton tehtävä. Paljon ehtii vettä virrata Aurajoessa, ennenkuin rautateillä ja maanteilla on normaali kilpailu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niin, käytännössähän asia on juuri noin. Jos asiaa puolestaan tarkastellaan moraalisesti on se vähän eri juttu. Moraali kun vaan ei ole euromääräinen suure, niin se ei kaikkia paljon hetkauta.


Moraali taas on asia, jota ei voi yksiselitteisesti määritellä. Yksi voi kokea moraalisesti oikeutetuksi hakea kaikkea sitä suojaa, mitä Suomen oikeusjärjestelmä vain voi hänelle tarjota. Tässä on nyt kyse periaatteessa vähän samasta asiasta kuin patenteissakin. Niitäkin testataan säännöllisesti oikeudessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:02 ----------

Ja disclaimaan vielä varmuuden vuoksi, että minähän toki kannatan Onnibussin toimintaa erittäin lämpimästi ja toivotan nuo valitukset dantelaiseen kahdeksanteen rinkiin. Mutta ymmärrän silti hyvin, miksi valituksen tekijät ovat ne tehneet enkä näe siinä sinänsä pahaa. Jonkin laissa määritellyn suojan testaaminen oikeudessa valittamalla on ihan normaalia toimintaa sinänsä. Paljon sitä röyhkeämpänä voin nähdä Matkahuollon ja kumppaneiden toiminnan, jolla pyritään aktiivisesti haittaamaan liiketoimintaa siellä, jossa asiat eivät ole lakiin niin kirjoitettuna.

Tuota taistelua käydään myös viestinnän rintamalla, ja Onnibus on siinä saanut toki hyvät aseet. Mutta siinäkin näkyy silti, että molemmat osapuolet käyttävät viestintäaseensakin ihan niin loppuun asti kuin pystyvät. Ja niin kuuluukin. Se vain pitää osata nähdä. Esimerkiksi tuo VR:n mukaan otto on loistava taktinen veto, vaikka onkin selvää että Pohjolan Liikenne olisi valituksen tehnyt ihan missä tahansa omistuksessa. Olisihan suorastaan outoa, jos PL olisi ollut ainoa yritys joka olisi jättänyt valituksen tekemättä. Se olisi ollut paljon isompi kannanotto.

Ja samoin samaa viestintäsotaa on vanhojen firmojen selitykset siitä, etteivät ole saaneet riittävästi aikaa valmistautua uuteen tilanteeseen. Tietävät sen kyllä itsekin väitteeksi ilman pohjaa.

----------


## tkp

Iltalehden pääkirjoitus aiheesta http://www.iltalehti.fi/paakirjoitus...40292_pk.shtml

----------


## Kani

> Kun vielä aikataulut ovat lähes samat, moottoriteillä ajaa peräkkäin kaksi vähintäänkin puolityhjää bussia.


Tämä Iltalehden virke on normaalin jämähtänyt suomalainen näkemys joukkoliikenteen markkinoista. Uusi toimija ei tuo tullessaan uusia asiakkaita, vaan vie puolet nykyisistä, ja kaikki sitten kärsivät kauheasti. Uusia asiakkaita ei siis ole, eikä niitä voi tulla lisää. Kuljetetaan vain sovussa vanhat marginaaliporukat keskenään, ja normaaliväki kulkee henkilöautoilla. 

On 100% varmaa, että OB ja EB ovat rajuilla hintatarjouksilla saaneet kyytiinsä myös muita kuin joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakkaita.

Ajatella, jos meillä olisi kolme iltapäivälehteä. LVM:n tulee pitää huolta, ettei sellaista tapahdu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ajatella, jos meillä olisi kolme iltapäivälehteä. LVM:n tulee pitää huolta, ettei sellaista tapahdu.


Tosin nykyisillekin pitäisi määrätä omat markkina-alueet, jolloin puolet suomalaisista saisi lukea Iltalehteä ja toinen puoli Iltasanomia  :Smile:  On muuten aika hyvin lyönyt läpi sekin ajatus, että nämä yksinooikeudella ajavat firmat muka vilkkaiden reittien tuotoilla rahottaisivat syrjäseutujen tuottamattomia reittejä. jotenkin ne syrjäseutujen reitit ovat vain vähentyneet. ja kuulemma siksi, kun ovat kannattamattomia...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Iltalehden pääkirjoitus aiheesta http://www.iltalehti.fi/paakirjoitus...40292_pk.shtml


Eipä näytä Iltalehti oppineen mitään Enkeli-Elisa -kohusta. Pääkirjoitus näyttää perustuvan yksinomaan LAL:in näkemykseen asiassa. Ei siis edelleenkään ole tarpeen tarkistaa asiaa vähintään yhdestä muusta lähteestä, vaan kirjoitetaan totena, mitä yksi lähde sanoo. Saati että toimittaja perehtyisi asian taustoihin. Edes soitto Onnibussin Mötölle olisi jo tuonut jonkinlaista perspektiiviä.

Antero

----------


## Lasse

> Tosin nykyisillekin pitäisi määrätä omat markkina-alueet, jolloin puolet suomalaisista saisi lukea Iltalehteä ja toinen puoli Iltasanomia  On muuten aika hyvin lyönyt läpi sekin ajatus, että nämä yksinooikeudella ajavat firmat muka vilkkaiden reittien tuotoilla rahottaisivat syrjäseutujen tuottamattomia reittejä. jotenkin ne syrjäseutujen reitit ovat vain vähentyneet. ja kuulemma siksi, kun ovat kannattamattomia...


Se on siis sinulle vastenmielinen ajatus että kalliilla lipunhinnalla tuetaan jotain muutakin kuin liikennöitsijän muhkeaa kukkaroa?
Asia vaan on näin, pidit siitä tai et. Se on totta että viime vuosina on lakkautettu runsaasti syrjäseudun liikennettä. Tähän on monta osasyytä, eikä lakkautukset tarkoita sitä, ettei liikennöitsijät tukisi itse itseään kannattamattomilla reiteillä. Osittain on kustannukset kohonneet voimakkaasti, etenkin polttoainen osalta, mutta myös palkkakustannukset ovat nousseet ilman että hintoja on pystytty nostamaan samoissa mitoissa. Täten ei enää tuottoisiltakaan vuoroilta riitä yhtälailla rahaa kuin ennen. On myös syytä muistaa että kannattamattomien vuorojen kustannusten noustessa, niistä tulee entistä kannattamattomampia, ja siten enemmän rahaa kuluttavia. Lisäksi täytyy vielä muistaa, että moni nyt lakkautettu vuoro on ollut ostoliikennettä, ja lakkautettu määrärahojen puutteen vuoksi.

On myös mutkien suoristamista jos luulee että kaikki esimerkiksi ykköstien vuorot ovat säkeittäin rahaa tuottavia. Nyt ykköstiellä liikennöidään puolen tunnin sykkeellä, jos karsittaisiin pois kaikki kannattavuuden rajoilla kulkevat vuorot, olisi tarjonta jotain aivan muuta. Tyhjiäkin vuoroja täytyy olla mukana, jotta tarjonnasta tulee laaja, ja asiakkaalle välittyy kuva että pääsee milloin vain. Koska joukossa on myös "tupa täynnä" kulkevia lähtöjä, on mahdollista ajaa ruuhkien ulkopuolisiakin lähtöjä, ylläpitää kalliita lentokenttäsyöttöjä ynnä muuta. Mikäli vapaa kilpailu radikaalisti laskee hintoja, ei rahaa täydestä autosta enää tulekaan samaan malliin, eikä sitä siten jää jaettavaksi yhtä laajasti. Jotain on pakko karsia, mutta ehkä edullinen mutta harva vuorotarjonta onkin se, millä houkutellaan ihmiset autoistaan joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se on siis sinulle vastenmielinen ajatus että kalliilla lipunhinnalla tuetaan jotain muutakin kuin liikennöitsijän muhkeaa kukkaroa?
> Asia vaan on näin, pidit siitä tai et. Se on totta että viime vuosina on lakkautettu runsaasti syrjäseudun liikennettä.


Kannattamattomien vuorojen ristisubventio on viikunanlehti, jota on olemassa juuri riittävästi, jotta siihen voidaan aina vedota, mutta kaikenkattava selitysmalli se ei ole. Vähän sama kuin huumeita käyttävä Hollywood-tähti, joka lahjoittaa vähän rahaa huumeiden vastaiseen työhön (jossain lehdessä taidettiin tuossa viikolla kertoa tällaisesta ilmiöstä, en muista enää missä).

Vanha monopolimalli on tullut tiensä päähän. PSA ei hyväksy sitä, joten turha haikailla vanhoja kulta-aikoja takaisin. Siirtymäaikojen viilaaminen on vain viimeinen epätoivoinen oljenkorsi, jolla yritetään viivyttää väistämätöntä. Mutta miksi pullikoida vastaan kun sopeutumalla muutokseen avautuu myös uusia mahdollisuuksia? Ainakin sille liikennöitsijöiden valtaosalle, jotka eivät ole kuuluneet alan suurimman tusinan klaaniin.

On sitäpaitsi naurettavaa väittää, että markkinaehtoisuus johtaa vain kannattavien vuorojen ajamiseen. Oikea tapa tarkastella kannattavuutta on yrityksen verkoston laajuisesti. Yksittäin kannattamattomiakin vuoroja kannattaa ajaa jos ne ovat tarpeen houkuttelevan tarjonnan ja palvelukokonaisuuden luomiseksi - tai jos niistä ajettuja kuluja ei voida välttää. Jos uudella mallilla toimiva bussioperaattori haluaa markkinoida konseptia, jossa johonkin suuntaan on tunnin tai puolen tunnin vuoroväli niin sitten se toteuttaa sen vuorovälin, koska muutoin lupaukselta putoaa pohja ja matkustajat kaikkoavat. Ei sieltä välistä kannata silloin tiputtaa pois muutamaa yksittäin tyhjää vuoroa. Pikemminkin kannattaa koettaa löytää niihin uusia matkustajia vaikka sitten halvemmilla hinnoilla.

Todellisten syrjäseutujen liikenne toimii parhaiten ja edullisimmin tilaaja-tuottajamallilla, koska sinne ei millään operaattorilla ole insentiiviä laittaa kuin minimimäärä vuoroja. Sitäpaitsi yhteiskunta rahoittaa jo nyt näitä vuoroja lipputuen kautta ilman että voi käytännössä vaikuttaa syntyvään tarjontaan. Kannattamattomia vuoroja karsitaan tuesta huolimatta. Kanavoimalla raha toisin saadaan aikaan parempi tarjonta saman rahan vastineeksi.

Tuskinpa nuo isot bussifirmat nykyäänkään tekevät tappiota hyvää hyvyyttään vain yhteiskuntaa palvellakseen. Olisi mielenkiintoista jos riippumaton finanssianalyysifirma kokoaisi alan kattavan ja ajallisesti pitkän tilinpäätösanalyysin liikevaihdoista, katteista ja liikevoitoista. Tiedot ovat julkisesti kaupparekisteristä saatavissa, mutta omat rahkeet (ja aika) eivät riitä, kun jokaisesta otepyynnöstä pitää maksaa muistaakseni 5-6  palvelumaksu, siis per firma ja tilikausi. Kokeeksi tilasin taannoin yhden Paunun tilinpäätöksen ja sen perusteella näyttäisi että ainakin oman pääoman tuotto tarkasteluvuonna oli samaa luokkaa kuin pörssiyhtiö Fiskarsilla. Ei huono minusta, ottaen huomioon mitä valitusvirsiä julkisuuteen veisataan.

----------


## ultrix

> Se on totta että viime vuosina on lakkautettu runsaasti syrjäseudun liikennettä. Tähän on monta osasyytä, eikä lakkautukset tarkoita sitä, ettei liikennöitsijät tukisi itse itseään kannattamattomilla reiteillä. Osittain on kustannukset kohonneet voimakkaasti, etenkin polttoainen osalta, mutta myös palkkakustannukset ovat nousseet ilman että hintoja on pystytty nostamaan samoissa mitoissa. Täten ei enää tuottoisiltakaan vuoroilta riitä yhtälailla rahaa kuin ennen. On myös syytä muistaa että kannattamattomien vuorojen kustannusten noustessa, niistä tulee entistä kannattamattomampia, ja siten enemmän rahaa kuluttavia. Lisäksi täytyy vielä muistaa, että moni nyt lakkautettu vuoro on ollut ostoliikennettä, ja lakkautettu määrärahojen puutteen vuoksi.
> 
> On myös mutkien suoristamista jos luulee että kaikki esimerkiksi ykköstien vuorot ovat säkeittäin rahaa tuottavia. Nyt ykköstiellä liikennöidään puolen tunnin sykkeellä, jos karsittaisiin pois kaikki kannattavuuden rajoilla kulkevat vuorot, olisi tarjonta jotain aivan muuta. Tyhjiäkin vuoroja täytyy olla mukana, jotta tarjonnasta tulee laaja, ja asiakkaalle välittyy kuva että pääsee milloin vain. Koska joukossa on myös "tupa täynnä" kulkevia lähtöjä, on mahdollista ajaa ruuhkien ulkopuolisiakin lähtöjä, ylläpitää kalliita lentokenttäsyöttöjä ynnä muuta.


On koko lailla eri asia ylläpitää kokonaan tappiollista syrjäseutujen linjaa (johon kellään operaattorilla ei ole velvoitetta ilman, että kyseessä olisi ostoliikenne tai muu yhteiskunnan merkittävästi subventoima liikennöintisopimus) kuin ajaa linjalla yksittäisiä tappiollisia vuoroja. Onhan Onnibusin Porin autokin lähes koko päivän ajossa arkisin, ja perjantaisin ihan aamusta iltaan (6-23). En ole nähnyt matkustajamäärätilastoa, mutta uskon, että osa vuoroista ajetaan persnetolla ja voitot otetaan niistä vuoroista, jotka myydään viimeistä penkkiä myöten kokonaisuuden pyöriessä plussalla. Jos ajettaisiin esim. vain ruuhkalähdöt perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin, pitäisi käyttää jotain oikeasti ikivanhaa, loppuunajettua kalustoa, jotta sitä olisi "varaa" pitää viikot pölyttymässä hallilla.

Onnibuskin ajaisi TampereHelsinki-linjalla useampia vuoropareja, jos ELY olisi antanut luvan. Mutta koska LAL ja kumppanit, Atron firma ajaa aamulähdöt arkisin ja "lippulaiva-Onni" sen yhden jokapäiväisen M-S iltaisin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos ajettaisiin esim. vain ruuhkalähdöt perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin, pitäisi käyttää jotain oikeasti ikivanhaa, loppuunajettua kalustoa, jotta sitä olisi "varaa" pitää viikot pölyttymässä hallilla.


Jos ajettaisiin vain ruuhkalähdöt, moni matkustaja voisi jättää Onnibussin väliin kun ei pääsisi toiseen suuntaan. Se söisi myös ruuhkavuorojen suosiota. Ja jos tarjonta olisi kovin suppeaa, ei monikaan viitsisi edes vilkaista sattuisiko ihan sattumalta joku niistä muutamasta olemaan sopiva.

Esimerkki: Paunu ajaa läpi vuorokauden Tre-Helsinki -väliä. Jos täytyy kulkea bussilla tuolla välillä, sitä yleensä katsoo suoraan Paunun aikataulua muistamatta että joukossa on sopivasti ruuhka-aikaan klo 8.30 lähtevä Länsilinjojen vuoro (joka viime maanantaina ainakin oli erittäin alikuormitettu). Ei yksittäinen vuoro lyö leiville vaikka olisi teoreettisesti hyvään aikaan, koska ei sitä kukaan kumminkaan löydä kuin kovalla vaivalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt ykköstiellä liikennöidään puolen tunnin sykkeellä, jos karsittaisiin pois kaikki kannattavuuden rajoilla kulkevat vuorot, olisi tarjonta jotain aivan muuta. Tyhjiäkin vuoroja täytyy olla mukana, jotta tarjonnasta tulee laaja, ja asiakkaalle välittyy kuva että pääsee milloin vain.


Niin eli toisin sanoen maksimoidaan kokonaiskannattavuutta. Eli ei ajeta hyvää hyvyyttään vaan puhtaasti liiketoiminnan parantamiseksi.

----------


## JaniP

Jos joukkoliikenteellä halutaan vähentää yksityisautoilua, se ei voi toimia sosiaalisin perustein ja ajattaa tyhjiä autoja kaikkialla kaupunkilaisten kustannuksella. On tärkeää, että suurten kaupunkien väleillä on mahdollisimman houkutteleva joukkoliikenne. Maaseudun tulee itse ratkaista liikennöintiongelmansa tilaamalla liikennettä ja maksamalla se itse, jos liikennettä haluaa. Tosiasia on kuitenkin se, että maaseudulla kaikilla on kuitenkin omat kulkuneuvot, eikä siellä ole mitään järkeä yrittää vähentää autoilua.

----------


## JaniP

Onnibussi Turusta Lappiin ja Porista Hervannan kautta Helsinkiin.
http://www.onnibus.fi/halpabussireit...n-14-8-alkaen/

Allianssi laajenee hyvää vauhtia  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Expressbus-yhtiöiden vastustuksen johdosta Tampereen ja Helsingin väliset halpabussit eivät syksystä alkaen enää pysähdy Hämeenlinnassa. Onnibus Oy:n toimit...



http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-ei-pys...a-13-8-alkaen/
http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/talous.shtml/2012/07/1586735/halpabussiyhtio-ei-enaa-syksylla-pysahdy-hameenlinnassa
http://yle.fi/uutiset/halpabussit_aj...an_ohi/6232113

----------


## aki

Eli isketään lisää kapuloita Onnibussin rattaisiin vaikka kahden vuoden kuluttua tuo reitti vapautuu jokatapauksessa kilpailulle! Ovatko nämä vanhat yhtiöt todella näin epätoivoisia kun yksi ainoa kilpailija riittää aiheuttamaan tällaista vastustusta? Luulisi paunun ja Länskän ymmärtävän että reitit tulevat jokatapauksessa avautumaan kilpailulle ja tällaisen typerän viivytystaistelun sijaan kannattaisi keskittyä jo nyt kilpailemaan onnibussin asiakkaista.

----------


## kouvo

Toki onhan tässä Onnilla hyvä paikka leikkiä vähän marttyyria ja kerätä yleisön sympatiapisteitä. Valistuneen arvaukseni mukaan Hämptoni on ollut kokonaiskuvassa Onnille lähinnä suolistokaasupurkaukseen Saharassa verrattavissa oleva pisnes.

----------


## tkp

Hieman epäilyttaa tämä Onnibussin uutinen. Tampere-Helsinki linjasta ei ole tehty yhtään valitusta vielä, enkä jaksa uskoa että Onnibus "varmuuden vuoksi" muuttaisi reittiä. Jos Expressbus-liikennöitsijät tosissaan vastustaisivat Onnibussin vuoroja niin eiköhän tästäkin oltaisi jo nähty valitus hallinto-oikeudessa... Turun vuorosta on jo tehty valitus hallinto-oikeuteen mutta siellä ei ole tehty mitään muutoksia reittiin tai aikatauluihin valituksen vuoksi. Epäilen että Hämeenlinnan pois jättö liittyy enemmän hämeenlinnan vaatimukseen siitä että Onnibussin täytyy käydä linja-autoasemalla. Alkuperäinen Onnibussin hakemushan oli että vuoro pysähtyisi ainoastaan Eureeninkadun pikavuoropysäkillä Helsinkiin päin mentäessän ja Tampereelle päin oltaisiin tehty uusi pikavuoropysäkki Citymarketin eteen mutta Hämeenlinna ei tähän suostunut. Lieneekö Onnibussin ajattelumaailma "joko leikitään meidän säännöillä tai ei leikitä ollenkaan"?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Alkuperäinen Onnibussin hakemushan oli että vuoro pysähtyisi ainoastaan Eureeninkadun pikavuoropysäkillä Helsinkiin päin mentäessän ja Tampereelle päin oltaisiin tehty uusi pikavuoropysäkki Citymarketin eteen mutta Hämeenlinna ei tähän suostunut. Lieneekö Onnibussin ajattelumaailma "joko leikitään meidän säännöillä tai ei leikitä ollenkaan"?


Muistaakseni tämä liittyi juuri noiden reittien päällekkäisyyksiin: jos Onnibussin vuorot käyttäisivät Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemaa, niin se olisi liian päällekkäin nykyisten linjojen kanssa. Ja jos Hämeenlinna vaatii, että reittien pitää pysähtyä juuri linja-autoasemalla, niin sehän on siinä sitten.

----------


## sm3

> Toki onhan tässä Onnilla hyvä paikka leikkiä vähän marttyyria ja kerätä yleisön sympatiapisteitä. Valistuneen arvaukseni mukaan Hämptoni on ollut kokonaiskuvassa Onnille lähinnä suolistokaasupurkaukseen Saharassa verrattavissa oleva pisnes.


Ihmettelen jos joku valitsee Onnibus:in sympatian tunteen takia. Käytän Onnibus:ia koska Turussa määränpääni on 3,4 km päässä heidän Raision päättäristä, aiemmin piti mennä paikkurilla määränpäähän Turun linja-autoasemalta. Mutta voi olla että EB kyydin valitsen jos Onnibus:in aikataulut eivät joskus sovi. Onnibus on toki myös halvempi ja säästän n. 20 suuntaansa.

Olen ollut huomaavinani että Onnibus:ia suosivat ne jotka muuten eivät bussilla matkusta ja ehkä "monopolivihaajat". Myös kaikenlaista "hippiä" (anteeksi termi) näkyy heillä kulkevan, tai sitten osuvat aina niihin vuoroihin joilla menen. 

Vaikka 30 matkustajasta 5 on niitä jotka ovat ennen käyttäneet Matkahuollon vuoroja (minä mukaan lukien). Loput 25 ovat niitä joihin Onnibus:in marttyyrius (tai halvat hinnat...) on iskenyt elikkä ex. juna tai yhteiskyyti (henkilöautolla) matkustajia, ja pari joukkoliikenteellä harvoin matkustavaa.

_


PS. Ylläoleva viesti edustaa omia ajatuksiani, esittämäni asiat eivät ehkä vastaa todellisuutta tai muiden kirjoittajien mielipiteitä. Kyse ei ole vehdottomasta mielipiteestä._

----------


## ultrix

> Muistaakseni tämä liittyi juuri noiden reittien päällekkäisyyksiin: jos Onnibussin vuorot käyttäisivät Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemaa, niin se olisi liian päällekkäin nykyisten linjojen kanssa.


Ainakin joillain vuoroilla on vaarana sekä paunulaisen että Onnin osuminen samaan slottiin samaan laituriin, ja muun kuin oikeaan suuntaan osoittavan laiturin käyttö on harhaanjohtavaa: jos Onnibus Helsinkiin lähteekin Turun suunnan laiturista, matkustajat ovat ihan hoomoilasena, että mitäs nyt.

Sinänsä HML:n poistuminen toistaiseksi ei ole suuri haitta, koska käytännössä vuoroja on Hämeenlinnassa käytetty verraten vähän. Otto- ja jättörajoitukset ovat tehokkaasti estäneet Onnin järkevän hyödyntämisen HML-HKI-liikenteessä.

----------


## Koala

> "joko leikitään meidän säännöillä tai ei leikitä ollenkaan"?


Eiköhän se ole heidän oikeutensa. Minusta olisi kummallista jos eivät ajaisi omaa etuaan vaan antaisivat Paunujen, Hämeenlinnan kaupunkien jne sanella mitä tehdään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eiköhän se ole heidän oikeutensa. Minusta olisi kummallista jos eivät ajaisi omaa etuaan vaan antaisivat Paunujen, Hämeenlinnan kaupunkien jne sanella mitä tehdään.


Ja kokonaisuuden kannaltakin tämä toimii, kun on useampi toimija ja toimivat markkinat. Jos yksi ei tee, niin joku toinen tekee. Ylipäätään markkinatalous on aika hieno jutta: milläpäs tällaisenkaan asiaa arvioisit. Vaan kun on markkinat, niin itse käytäntö näyttää, vaatiiko Hämeenlinna liika. Jos vaatii, niin kukaan muukaan ei välitä pysähtyä Hämeenlinnassa. Ja jos ei, niin kiukuttelevan Onnibussin tilalle on heti joku muu tulossa. Noin analyyttisesti on todella haastava tehtävä edes jotenkin arvioida, kannattaisiko bussit kierrättää linja-autoaseman kautta, vaiko olisiko pysähdys moottoritien varrella parempi.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Ainakin joillain vuoroilla on vaarana sekä paunulaisen että Onnin osuminen samaan slottiin samaan laituriin...


Harvinaista kyllä, Hämeenlinnassa tämä nimenomaan *ei* ole ongelma. :-)
Siellähän kussakin laiturissa on viljalti tilaa pituussuunnassa: kolmekin autoa mahtuu peräkkäin.
Onnin käyttämiin lähtöaikoihin ei laitureihin ole mitään tunkua.

----------


## J_J

> Muistaakseni tämä liittyi juuri noiden reittien päällekkäisyyksiin: jos Onnibussin vuorot käyttäisivät Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemaa, niin se olisi liian päällekkäin nykyisten linjojen kanssa. Ja jos Hämeenlinna vaatii, että reittien pitää pysähtyä juuri linja-autoasemalla, niin sehän on siinä sitten.


Eihän tämä ilmeisesti ainakaan ELY:n mielestä ole ollut mikään ongelma, kun on reittiliikenneluvat nykyisille aikatauluille ja vuoroille myöntänyt  :Wink: 

Kuten tuossa aiemmin jo kommentoitiinkin, uskon itse tässä olevan enemmänkin kyse juuri huomion hakemisesta (asioista tietämättömältä suurelta yleisöltä) sekä eräänlaisesta "ennakkopuolustautumisesta". Ensin hyökätään, ja odotetaan vastustajan vastahyökkäävän. Kun sitä ei kuulu, puolustaudutaan vastahyökkäykseltä kuitenkin ihan varmuuden vuoksi... Ja medianäkyvyys on taattua :p

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eihän tämä ilmeisesti ainakaan ELY:n mielestä ole ollut mikään ongelma, kun on reittiliikenneluvat nykyisille aikatauluille ja vuoroille myöntänyt


Muistuttaisin, että eihän Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemaa hyödyntävälle reitille ole lupaa haettu, joten ei ELY ole ottanut siihen mitään kantaa. Vaan luulen kyllä, että tuolle yhteydelle ei lupaa heltiäisi. Nykyreittiin verratuna siihen ei jää enää mitään tulkinnanvaraisuutta. Itse en usko, että Onnibus jättää tämän välin pois vähäisen asiakasmäärän takia, sillä eihän yksi pysähdys suuntaansa moottoritien varrella ole mikään kustannus. Siis ei tuolla mitään säästä.

----------


## tkp

> Muistuttaisin, että eihän Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemaa hyödyntävälle reitille ole lupaa haettu, joten ei ELY ole ottanut siihen mitään kantaa. Vaan luulen kyllä, että tuolle yhteydelle ei lupaa heltiäisi. Nykyreittiin verratuna siihen ei jää enää mitään tulkinnanvaraisuutta. Itse en usko, että Onnibus jättää tämän välin pois vähäisen asiakasmäärän takia, sillä eihän yksi pysähdys suuntaansa moottoritien varrella ole mikään kustannus. Siis ei tuolla mitään säästä.


ELY-keskus on pyytänyt lausuntoa Hämeenlinnnan kaupungilta ennen päätöksen tekoa, joten se että onnibus joutuu käymään linja-autoasemalla on varmasti ollut ELY-keskuksella tiedossa ennen luvan myöntämistä. Kuten tuosta http://jlf.fi/attachments/f25/1589d1...valitukset.pdf sivulta 47 eteenpäin ilmenee.

Mutta ehkä tämä uutinen valoittaa sitä kuinka pihalla ELY-keskukset ovat uusista reittiliikenneluvista...."Liikenneministeri Merja Kyllösen (vas.) mukaan linja-autoliikenteessä eletään siirtymävaihetta, jossa kaikki lupa-asiat eivät ole menneet niin kuin pitäisi"

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ELY-keskus on pyytänyt lausuntoa Hämeenlinnnan kaupungilta ennen päätöksen tekoa, joten se että onnibus joutuu käymään linja-autoasemalla on varmasti ollut ELY-keskuksella tiedossa ennen luvan myöntämistä. Kuten tuosta http://jlf.fi/attachments/f25/1589d1...valitukset.pdf sivulta 47 eteenpäin ilmenee.


No jaa, Hämeenlinnan kaupunki toteaa, että Onnibussin reitti ei voi kulkea ehdotetulla tavalla, pitää tärkeänä, että kaikki kaukoliikenteen bussit ajaisivat linja-autoaseman kautta ja ehdottaa Hämeensaaren sijasta Onnibussin käyttöön Paasikiventien pysäkkiä. Ei tuosta nyt minun mielestä voi mitään päätellä. Pitäisi olla itse päätös käsillä, niin näkisi, onko tuohon otettu mitään kantaa.

----------


## J80

Täytynee pläjäyttää oma mietiskelynikin aiheeseen kuljettajan näkökulmasta katsottuna. Itsellä ei ole penniäkään kiinni bussialassa, tai nooh.. työpaikka. Onnibus yrityksenähän ei liikennöi linjoja, vaan käytännön toimet hoitaa eri yritykset ympäri suomea. Asia, joka tekee koko halpabussihommasta arvelluttavan on se että kuinkahan on palkkauksen laita. Perinteikkäät, vanhat bussiyhtiöt ovat hoitaneet henkilöstöasiansa aikalailla säntillisesti lakien mukaan. Kuten on uutisoitu, bussialan suurimpia menoeriä on juuri tuo kuljettaja, eli henkilöstökulut. Saanen epäillä, mistä muualta halpabussiyhtiö leikkaa kuluja, saadakseen lipun hinnat alk. 3, kuin kuljettajasta. Polttoaine ym. kulut ovat samat kaikille. Esimerkiksi Tampereella voi huomata jos jonkin näköistä lippalakkivaaria puikoissa...
Sinänsä en ole vastaan onnibussia, enkä mitään muutakaan alalle pyrkivää, mutta lienee alanvaihto edessä muutaman vuoden päästä kun ala on ajettu retuperälle ja korkeatasoinen työnantaja muuttunut johonkin halppisfirmaan. 

Pyörää onnibussi ei ole uudelleen keksinyt eikä voi kuluja puolittaa lipunhintaa laskiessaan. Sen "alihankkijat" toteuttavat liikenteen kukin miten haluaa, joka tapauksessa kuljettaja on se jonka työ kokee inflaation näissä eläkevaarikuljettajataloissa!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Asia, joka tekee koko halpabussihommasta arvelluttavan on se että kuinkahan on palkkauksen laita. Perinteikkäät, vanhat bussiyhtiöt ovat hoitaneet henkilöstöasiansa aikalailla säntillisesti lakien mukaan. Kuten on uutisoitu, bussialan suurimpia menoeriä on juuri tuo kuljettaja, eli henkilöstökulut. Saanen epäillä, mistä muualta halpabussiyhtiö leikkaa kuluja, saadakseen lipun hinnat alk. 3, kuin kuljettajasta. Polttoaine ym. kulut ovat samat kaikille. Esimerkiksi Tampereella voi huomata jos jonkin näköistä lippalakkivaaria puikoissa...


Onnibussin liikeidea ei perustu halpatyövoimaan, vaan maksavien asiakkaiden määrän kasvattamiseen. Ihan esimerkki tästä. Jos Onnibussilla on jollain reitillä keskimäärin 40 asiakasta per vuoro ja keskimääräinen lipputulo 12 , yhden vuoron tulot ovat 480 . Jos Matkahuollon hinta tuolle samalle reitille on vaikka 28  ja asiakkaita per vuoro keskimäärin 12, lipputulot vuorolta ovat 336 . Kummallekohan on helpompi maksaa kuljettajalle TES:in mukainen palkka?

Tämä sama ansaintalogiikka on ns. halpalentoyhtiöilläkin. Ja koska sillä on menestytty, myös vanhat yhtiöt ovat omaksuneet samaa hinnoittelutaktiikkaa. Eli pyritään saaman kone täyteen eikä lennätetä tyhjiä istuimia kovalla hinnalla. Ja kun katsotaan lentoliikenteen tilaa maailmalla, moni vanha yhtiö ui syvällä tai on jo mennyt nurin. Sen sijaan halpayhtiöt ostavat uusia koneita ja tarjoavat uusia palveluinnovaatioita. En ole esim. käyttänyt internetiä kuin Norwegianin koneissa, kun muissa ei ole.

Jos palataan Onnibussiin, niin pidän uutena palveluinnovaationa sitä, että isoista lähiöistä pääsee suoraan kohti toista kaupunkia. En tiedä, onko tämän järjestelyn syynä pelkästään se, että se ei polje vanhoja liikennelupia. Mutta on tai ei, mikä järki on yrittää kilpailla junan kanssa keskustakeskusta -palvelulla, kun bussilla voi tarjota suorempaa yhteyttä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta on tai ei, mikä järki on yrittää kilpailla junan kanssa keskustakeskusta -palvelulla, kun bussilla voi tarjota suorempaa yhteyttä.


VR:llä esimerkiksi Helsinki - Tampere maksaa jotain 30 euron nurkilla. Halpabussi pystyy helposti tarjoamaan paljon halvemman vaihtoehdon. Toki kilpailua tarvittaisiin myös raiteille, nyt VR suorastaan kynii matkustajat tuolla välillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:22 ----------




> Täytynee pläjäyttää oma mietiskelynikin aiheeseen kuljettajan näkökulmasta katsottuna. Itsellä ei ole penniäkään kiinni bussialassa, tai nooh.. työpaikka. Onnibus yrityksenähän ei liikennöi linjoja, vaan käytännön toimet hoitaa eri yritykset ympäri suomea. Asia, joka tekee koko halpabussihommasta arvelluttavan on se että kuinkahan on palkkauksen laita. Perinteikkäät, vanhat bussiyhtiöt ovat hoitaneet henkilöstöasiansa aikalailla säntillisesti lakien mukaan. Kuten on uutisoitu, bussialan suurimpia menoeriä on juuri tuo kuljettaja, eli henkilöstökulut. Saanen epäillä, mistä muualta halpabussiyhtiö leikkaa kuluja, saadakseen lipun hinnat alk. 3, kuin kuljettajasta. Polttoaine ym. kulut ovat samat kaikille. Esimerkiksi Tampereella voi huomata jos jonkin näköistä lippalakkivaaria puikoissa...
> Sinänsä en ole vastaan onnibussia, enkä mitään muutakaan alalle pyrkivää, mutta lienee alanvaihto edessä muutaman vuoden päästä kun ala on ajettu retuperälle ja korkeatasoinen työnantaja muuttunut johonkin halppisfirmaan.


Kuorma-auto ja tilausajopuolella on aika paljon pieniä yrityksiä. Voi hyvinkin olla, että jatkossa linjaliikenteessäkin yhä useampi kuski on yrittäjä.

----------


## tlajunen

> VR:llä esimerkiksi Helsinki - Tampere maksaa jotain 30 euron nurkilla.


Täh? Vähän yli 15 euroa näytti olevan.

----------


## aki

> Täh? Vähän yli 15 euroa näytti olevan.


Helsinki-Tampere, EKO-luokka, IC ja IC2: 30,99, Lähijuna(R) 24,22. Nämä ovat siis NORMAALIT Vr:n hinnat, tuo 15 on sitten opiskelija, eläkeläis tai jokin muu kampanjahinta.

----------


## hmikko

> Täh? Vähän yli 15 euroa näytti olevan.


Tämän päivän lähdöt: lähijuna 24,22 , IC 30,99 , Pendolino 36,50 . Ennakkolippu kuukauden etukäteen IC-junaan 21,69 , kaksi viikkoa etukäteen 24,79 .

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämän päivän lähdöt: lähijuna 24,22 , IC 30,99 , Pendolino 36,50 . Ennakkolippu kuukauden etukäteen IC-junaan 21,69 , kaksi viikkoa etukäteen 24,79 .


Ja kaksi kuukautta etukäteen sen reilun 15 euroa. Yhtä väärin on mainita kallein mahdollinen hinta, kuin halvinkin mahdollinen.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Halpalentoyhtiöt kyllä tekevät osan tuloksesta sillä, että lentävä henkilökunta saa palkkaa murto-osan siitä, mitä perinteisillä lentoyhtiöillä.

On kuitenkin harhaa kuvitella, että suomalaisessa bussifirmassa voisi toimia samoin. Meillä on vahva ammattiyhdistys ja yleissitovat työehtosopimukset. Jos halpabussifirma yrittäisi polkea palkkoja, oltaisiin varmaan piankin työtaistelutilanteessa. Tehokkuutta voi tietysti saada lisää esimerkiksi suunnittelemalla työvuorot niin, että tauko- ja elpymisajat ovat lähellä sallittuja minimiaikoja ym. mutta varsinaisiin TES-rikkomuksiin en usko kenenkään voivan syyllistyä.

Minä ihmettelen tuota Hämeenlinna-asiaa sellaisesta näkökulmasta, että se koko linja-autoasema on ihan hassu ja turha.

Hämeenlinnassa on muiden pienten kaupunkien tapaan pieni ruutukaava-alue, josta varsinainen keskusta on muutaman korttelin kokoinen. Las on tämän eteläreunalla, vastaavasti Ras on Vanajaveden takana pohjoisreunalla. Kumpikaan ei ole ydinkeskustassa, joka tosiaan on vain parin korttelin kokoinen, torin ympäristössä ja Raatihuoneenkadulla. Kolmostie kulkee omassa avokaivannossaan ruutukaava-alueen länsireunalla ja merkittävä osa kaukobusseista ajaa kolmostietä. Niille koukkaus Las:n kentälle on aikaa vievä ja suurimmalle osalle matkustajista turha.

Nyt Hämeenlinnassa rakennetaan kantta valtatien päälle. Tulee "keskustan laajennus". Miksei tämän kannen reunoille tehdä pieniä, lämmitettyjä katoksia, joiden luo valtatietä kulkevat bussit voivat pysähtyä matkustajia ottamaan ja jättämään? Käytännössä infran ei tarvitsisi poiketa vaikkapa Helsingin Hesperian puiston bussipysäkistä suunnassa pohjoiseen muuten kuin että varataan tila parikymmentä henkeä vetävälle lämmitetylle odotustilalle kummassakin suunnassa. Tällainen linja-autoseisake olisi korttelin verran kauempana ydinkeskustasta kuin nykyinen asvalttikenttä, palvelutasoltaan täysin riittävä ja ennen kaikkea sen vaikutus matka-aikaan ja suurimmalle osalle matkustajista olisi vähemmän haitallinen. Ehkä entistä useampi bussi pysähtyisi Hämptonissa sen jälkeen ihan vapaaehtoisesti.

Tietysti ne kaukodösät, jotka ei kulke kolmostietä, joutuisivat edelleen pysähtymään jossain muualla, vaikka siellä Las:lla. Vaihtoyhteydet kärsisivät. Mutta onko niitä bussista bussiin vaihtajia ihan oikeasti?

Veikkaanpa, että aika monessa muussakin pikkukaupungissa kannattaisi toimia samalla tavalla. Linja-autoasemakonsepti tuntuu aikansa eläneeltä. Kyllä mä Helsingissäkin mieluummin nousisin Treen bussin kyytiin Kiasmalta kuin Kampin kauppakeskuksen kellarista.

----------


## aki

> Ja kaksi kuukautta etukäteen sen reilun 15 euroa. Yhtä väärin on mainita kallein mahdollinen hinta, kuin halvinkin mahdollinen.


Kahta kuukautta etukäteen on kyllä aika mahdoton kenenkään ennakoida lipun ostoa, ellei ole lomamatka kyseessä joka on jo ennalta päätetty. 
Kyllä viikko etukäteen ostetussa ennakkolipussa pitäisi olla jo vähän enemmän alennusta kuin kolme euroa! Mun mielestä toi VR:n ennakkolippu-systeemi on vain silmänlumetta, annetaan ihmisille mielikuva halvemmasta matkustamisesta vaikka oikeasti suurin osa matkustaa kalliilla normihintaisilla lipuilla. Onnilla voi ostaa lipun heti seuraavalle päivälle, ja silti tulee halvemmaksi kuin VR:n kahden kuukauden päähän ostettu ennakkolippu.

----------


## 339-DF

Kun sekä Onnibus että VR soveltavat tuota ennakko-ostoperiaatetta, niin ei kannata kiistellä sopivasta aikaikkunasta vaan verrata sen sijaan samoja päiviä molemmilla yhtiöillä. Testatkaa vaikka huominen, ensi viikon maanantai ja syyskuun eka päivä ja verratkaa niiden päivien bussi- ja junalippuja toisiinsa.

----------


## hmikko

> Ja kaksi kuukautta etukäteen sen reilun 15 euroa. Yhtä väärin on mainita kallein mahdollinen hinta, kuin halvinkin mahdollinen.


Tuo on huono vitsi, sekä sinulta että VR:ltä. En aiemmin maininnut kalleimpia joustavia ekstroja, mutta tiedoksi, että Helsinki-Tampere -lippu Pendolinoon maksaa kalleimmillaan 49,28 . Sillä hinnalla Ryanairilla pääsee Tampereelta Palman kaupunkiin Mallorcan saarelle.

Joku VR:n sisäpiiriläinen voisi vuotaa tilaston siitä, onko hinnoittelu-uudistus vaikuttanut junien täyttymiseen mitään. Meikäläisen vaikutelma on sama kuin akin, eli että ennakkolippu on puhtaasti silmänlumetta, joka tietysti voi hetken tehotakin kansaan. Alennuskampanjoilla voisi olla jotain vaikutustakin, elleivät alennuslippujen myyntiajat olisi olleet sellaista hakuammuntaa, ettei matkustaja voi siihen käytöksellään oikein mitenkään varautua.

----------


## aki

> Testatkaa vaikka huominen, ensi viikon maanantai ja syyskuun eka päivä ja verratkaa niiden päivien bussi- ja junalippuja toisiinsa.


Vertailin Onnin ja Vr:n hintoja useille eri päiville, Onnibussin lähtöaika Hki:stä on 16.30 ja IC-junan klo 16.06 (En halunnut verrata klo 16.30 lähtevään pendoon koska se on useita euroja kalliimpi) Vr:n lipputuote on siis ennakkoon ostettu EKO-luokka.

Helsinki-Tampere

Ti 31.7: Onnibus 10.90, IC-juna 30.99
Ma 6.8: Onnibus 5.90, IC-juna 27.89
Ma 13.8: Onnibus 6.90, IC-juna 27.89
Ma 20.8: Onnibus 6.90, IC-juna 24.79
Pe 24.8: Onnibus 7.90, IC-juna 24.79 

Jostain syystä en saanut haettua onnibussin lähtöjä tuon pidemmälle, olisiko aikatauluihin tulossa muutoksia?

----------


## petteri

> Halpalentoyhtiöt kyllä tekevät osan tuloksesta sillä, että lentävä henkilökunta saa palkkaa murto-osan siitä, mitä perinteisillä lentoyhtiöillä.
> 
> On kuitenkin harhaa kuvitella, että suomalaisessa bussifirmassa voisi toimia samoin. Meillä on vahva ammattiyhdistys ja yleissitovat työehtosopimukset. Jos halpabussifirma yrittäisi polkea palkkoja, oltaisiin varmaan piankin työtaistelutilanteessa. Tehokkuutta voi tietysti saada lisää esimerkiksi suunnittelemalla työvuorot niin, että tauko- ja elpymisajat ovat lähellä sallittuja minimiaikoja ym. mutta varsinaisiin TES-rikkomuksiin en usko kenenkään voivan syyllistyä.


Kyllähän tuonne palkkakilpailua tulee jos ulkomaalaisille tulee vaihtoehdoksi etnisen ravintolan tai kioskin pidolle myös ajaa kaukobussia. Toki jos työntekijät ovat työsuhteessa TESin määräykset ovat olemassa, mutta Onnibusin tapaisessa franchise-firmassa vaikka jokainen bussikuski voi olla yrittäjä.

----------


## tkp

> Toki jos työntekijät ovat työsuhteessa TESin määräykset ovat olemassa, mutta Onnibusin tapaisessa franchise-firmassa vaikka jokainen bussikuski voi olla yrittäjä.


Oletko ajatellut ryhtyä kokoomuksen kansanedustajaksi?

----------


## Samppa

> Kyllähän tuonne palkkakilpailua tulee jos ulkomaalaisille tulee vaihtoehdoksi etnisen ravintolan tai kioskin pidolle myös ajaa kaukobussia. Toki jos työntekijät ovat työsuhteessa TESin määräykset ovat olemassa, mutta Onnibusin tapaisessa franchise-firmassa vaikka jokainen bussikuski voi olla yrittäjä.


Yrittäjääkin koskevat EU:n direktiivit ajo- ja lepoajoista.

Muutenkin henkilöliikenteen yrittäjäksi alkamisessa on muutamia kynnyksiä.
Käytännössä on suoritettava henkilöliikenteen yrittäjäkurssi (kaikkineeen n. 3000) ja sen jälkeen Trafin tutkinto.
Sitten voi hakea joukkoliikennelupaa (maksaa) eikä sekään mikään automaatti ole.
Kai se kelvollinen bussikin pitäisi pystyä hankkimaan.

Jokaisesta kuskista ei voi tulla yrittäjää noilla vaatimuksilla.

Ravintolan tai kioskin pitäjä perheineen voi pysyä hengissä syömällä firman tuotteita, mutta mitä syö bussiyrittäjä perheineen, jos yritykselle ja omalle työlle ei lasketa yhtään tuloja?

----------


## petteri

> Yrittäjääkin koskevat EU:n direktiivit ajo- ja lepoajoista.


Toki. Mutta kyllä rekka- ja bussien tilausajoliikenteessäkin omistajakuljettajilla on kilpailuetuja. Direktiivithän koskevat vain ajo- ja lepoaikoja, ei muuta työtyyppistä tai odotusaikaa.




> Muutenkin henkilöliikenteen yrittäjäksi alkamisessa on muutamia kynnyksiä.
> Käytännössä on suoritettava henkilöliikenteen yrittäjäkurssi (kaikkineeen n. 3000) ja sen jälkeen Trafin tutkinto.
> Sitten voi hakea joukkoliikennelupaa (maksaa) eikä sekään mikään automaatti ole.


Linja-auto- ja taksialalla on todellakin yrittämiselle rakennettu esteitä ja alalle pääsyä olisikin syytä helpottaa.

----------


## aki

> Linja-auto- ja taksialalla on todellakin yrittämiselle rakennettu esteitä ja alalle pääsyä olisikin syytä helpottaa.


Linja-auto- ja taksialalla menee jo nykyään melko huonosti joten onko kovinkaan järkevää helpottaa alalle pääsyä? Järkevämpää olisi miettiä keinoja kuinka nykyiset yrittäjät selviäisivät paremmin.

----------


## Samppa

> Toki. Mutta kyllä rekka- ja bussien tilausajoliikenteessäkin omistajakuljettajilla on kilpailuetuja. Direktiivithän koskevat vain ajo- ja lepoaikoja, ei muuta työtyyppistä tai odotusaikaa.


Kyllä ne koskevat muutakin työtä. Tästähän suomalaiset yrittäjät olivat aikanaan näreissään.

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...01:0013:FI:PDF ...
d) tauolla aikaa, jonka kuluessa kuljettaja ei saa ajaa eikätehdä muuta työtä ja joka käytetään yksinomaanlepäämiseen;e) muulla työllä direktiivin 2002/15/EY 3 artiklan a alakohdassa määriteltyä kaikkea työajaksi määriteltyä toimintaa ajamista lukuun ottamatta, sekä myös kaikkea samalle tai toiselle työnantajalle tehtyä työtä joko kuljetusalalla tai sen ulkopuolella; 



> Linja-auto- ja taksialalla on todellakin yrittämiselle rakennettu esteitä ja alalle pääsyä olisikin syytä helpottaa.


Eli nyt sitten mielestäsi jokaisen bussinkuljettajan pitäisi päästä yrittäjäksi?

----------


## petteri

> Eli nyt sitten mielestäsi jokaisen bussinkuljettajan pitäisi päästä yrittäjäksi?


Periaatteessa kyllä. vaatiihan bussikortinkin saaminen jo nykyään koulutuksen. Jokin rekisteröitymismuodollisuus, muutaman päivän kurssi, jossa selvitetään alan velvoitteet ja vaatimus hyväksytystä "kassajärjestelmästä" voisi toki olla olemassa, jotta tiedetään kuka vastaa liikenteestä ja että esimerkiksi verovelvoitteet tulee hoidettua. Sama sopisi myös taksialalle, joka olisi myös syytä vapauttaa.

----------


## hylje

> Linja-auto- ja taksialalla menee jo nykyään melko huonosti joten onko kovinkaan järkevää helpottaa alalle pääsyä? Järkevämpää olisi miettiä keinoja kuinka nykyiset yrittäjät selviäisivät paremmin.


Minusta huonosti toimivalle alalle pitäisi päinvastoin pyrkiä saamaan uutta verta, ei estämään sen tuloa. Mikään teollisuudenala ei ole olemassa itsensä vuoksi, paitsi ehkä politiikka.

----------


## JaniP

> Linja-auto- ja taksialalla menee jo nykyään melko huonosti joten onko kovinkaan järkevää helpottaa alalle pääsyä? Järkevämpää olisi miettiä keinoja kuinka nykyiset yrittäjät selviäisivät paremmin.


Huonosti varmaan meneekin, kun harrastetaan huonojen reittien kompensoimista parempien reittien hinnoilla. Ei siinä voi kilpailla henkilöautojen kanssa millään.

----------


## Mikle

> Periaatteessa kyllä. vaatiihan bussikortinkin saaminen jo nykyään koulutuksen. Jokin rekisteröitymismuodollisuus, muutaman päivän kurssi, jossa selvitetään alan velvoitteet ja vaatimus hyväksytystä "kassajärjestelmästä" voisi toki olla olemassa, jotta tiedetään kuka vastaa liikenteestä ja että esimerkiksi verovelvoitteet tulee hoidettua.


Ehkä tälle liikennelupakeskustelu olisi hyvä omaksi ketjukseen? 
Tämä on kuitenkin sen verran herkullinen aihe, että on pakko kommentoida vaikka oma kommenttini ei tähän Onnibussiin liity.

Sitten asiaan; tämä jokaisesta kuljettajasta yrittäjä-ajatus kertoo lausujansa heikosta käytännön tuntumasta kuljetusalaan ja mielestäni työnteon ja yrittämisen suhteeseen yleisemminkin. 

Rahtiautoalallahan on lupamenettelyä höllennetty jo aikaa sitten.  Jokainen voi tarkastella sen tuloksia niin hyvässä kuin pahassa. 
Kuljetusalalle pääsee halukkaat ja soveltuvat henkilöt yrittäjiksi nykyäänkin aika helposti tietyt kriteerit täytettyään.  Sinne ei silti todellakaan olisi kenekään etu
päästää ketä tahansa parin päivän kurssit käymällä. Siinä hankitaan vaan yrittäjälle ja yhteiskunnalle ongelmia. Jos yrittäjäksi kuljetusalalle haluaa, puhutaan kaluston suhteen sen verran isoista summista, että kunnon yrittäjäkurssien käyminen ym. yrittäjän ammattitaitoon investoiminen ei pidä olla paha rasti. Ehkäpä siinä karisee ainakin mahdolliset turhat kuvitelmat rahantulon helppoudesta ja vältetään siten joku tuleva konkka?
Tiedän pari loistavaa esimerkkiä onnistuneista yrittäjistä. Nämä entiset palkkakuskit ovat hyödyntäneet ammattitaitoaan, kovaa työmoraaliaan, visioitaan toimivasta kuljetusyrityksestä ja ovat riskejä punnittuaan päättäneet pistää pystyyn oman firman. Tänä päivänä työllistävät itsensä lisäksi useita muitakin yhdistelmien puikoissa ja saavat oikeutetusti työstään ja taloudellisen riskinottonsa ansiosta ehkä hieman voitakin leivän päälle.  

Valitettavasti  on niitä huonojakin esimerkkejä, kaikista ei vain ole yrittäjiksi tai sitten taannoinen kuljetusalan ylitarjonta on kuristanut firman hengiltä; alalla on nähty monia henkilökohtaisia konkursseja,  pakkohuutokaupattuja autoja ja omakotitaloja, rahoittajille luottotappioita, työehtosopimusten polkemisia, autojen liikennekelpoisuudesta tinkimisiä ym. 
Pahimmillaan on firman konkurssia lykätty hankkimalla töitä vaikka sitten alan hintatasoja polkemalla jopa alhaisimmiksi kuin omat kustannukset.   Tämä ei ole tervettä toimintaa vaikka toki evoluutiohan karsii tuollaiset yrittäjät jossain vaiheessa.  Mutta aina niitä jostain ilmaantuu lisää ja kai joskus ollut samoja henkilöitäkin uuden firman nimellä toimimassa.  Se ei ole hyvä kehitys edes hetkellisesti halpoja rahtihintoja nauttivien kuljetustenantajienkaan osalta vaikka äkkiä ajatellen siltä voisikin tuntua. 
Kaikenlainen rimanalittava toiminta pitäisi voida estää, koska selkeästi se ei hyödytä ketään vaikka olisi miten liberaalia ja vapaata.




> Sama sopisi myös taksialalle, joka olisi myös syytä vapauttaa.


Taksialalla lupien vapauttamista on vaadittu kymmeniä vuosia. Voi olla, että tulevaisuudessa niiden lupa-asioihin tuleekin eräitä muutoksia. Mutta eikös nytkin esim. Pk-seudulla ole myönnetty sen verran paljon lupia, ettei autoille meinaa sesonkiaikojen ulkopuolella riittää asiakkaita? 
Taksiliikenne ei ole mitään kevyttä hommaa sekään tekijänsä kannalta, taksat eivät ole nousseet kustannusten mukaisesti, hyviä kuljettajia on nykyiselläänkin vaikea saada. Sillekin alalle pääsee tänäkin päivänä yrittäjäksi jos halua ja tiettyjä edellytyksiä on. 
Ja aina sopii tutustua Tukholman taksiliikenteen tasoon ja erityisesti sen hintatasoon. Niillä seuduin voi asiakkaalle tulla hintojen kanssa ikäviä, mutta täysin laillisia yllätyksiä jos ei ole tarkkana. Ja jos verrataan esimerkiksi  Helsingin monopolitakseihin ei keskimääräinen asiakkaalta veloitettava hintataso ole sekään mitenkään alhaisempi. 

Suomalainen taksi on lisäksi ainoita takseja maailmassa, johon suomalainen peruskoodari uskaltaa vaikka sammua tai laittaa lapsensa taksin kyydissä mummolaan. Toivottavasti se säilyykin sellaisena vaikka sillekin alalle on hakeutunut selkeästi epäsopivaa ainesta.  Onneksi uudet tiukentuneet pätevyysvaatimukset alalle tulemiseen auttanevat jatkossa tason pitämisessä.
Eli alalle työhön tulemisen rimaa on aiheellisesti nostettu ja sama pätee kuorma-autoliikenteeseenkin. :Cool:  Way to go jos multa kysytään!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaikenlainen rimanalittava toiminta pitäisi voida estää, koska selkeästi se ei hyödytä ketään vaikka olisi miten liberaalia ja vapaata.


Eri mieltä periaatetasolla.

Monesta asiasta olen Petterin kanssa ollut eri mieltä, mutta tästä olen samaa mieltä pääpiirteissään. Lieveilmiöt eivät toki ole toivottavia, mutta onko yhteiskunnan tehtävä holhota ettei rahoittajille tule luottotappioita tai ettei yrittäjä päädy konkurssiin? Jos peli on kovaa mutta rehellistä, kaikki tietävät pelisäännöt ja riskit. Myös asiakkaat, jotka tajuavat ettei alle kustannusten kilpailu ole kestävää, järkevää eikä turvallista. Pitää kysyä miksi sääntelyä tarvitaan, ei miksi sitä ei tarvita. Jonkinlaisen turvallisuussertifikaatin voisin hyväksyä, mutta sitä en usko että korkea alalletulokynnys on turvallisuuden takuu. Turvallisuus on nähdäkseni lähes ainoa oikeutettu sääntelyperuste rahtiliikenteessä tai tilausajoliikenteessä. Reittiliikenteessä voidaan lisäksi miettiä palvelun saatavuutta ja laatua PSA:n mukaisesti.

----------


## Lasse

> Myös asiakkaat, jotka tajuavat ettei alle kustannusten kilpailu ole kestävää, järkevää eikä turvallista.


Valiettavasti he eivät sitä tajua, ainakaan ennenkuin ovat kokeilleet niitä halvimpia, alle kustannusten poljettuja hintoja tarjoavia yrityksiä. Tästä on paljon esimerkkejä bussialalla. Paljon on asiakkaita jotka tilausajobussia etsiessään uhraavat monen päivän työn etsiessään sitä absoluuttisesti halvinta yritystä, vain säästääkseen euron tai pari per asiakas. 

Tilausajomarkkinat vapautettiin Suomessa vuonna 1994. Tämän jälkeen alan alamäki on ollut jyrkkää, eikä sillä saralla pysty tänään tienaamaan rahaa lainkaan. Pekka Möttö syyttää "sukupuuyrityksiä", vai miksikä hän meitä nyt kutsuukaan, hintakurimuksesta. Outo väite, sillä nämä "sukuyhtiöt" ajavat edelleenkin varsin korkealla hintatasolla. Hinta on korkea, sillä nämä yritykset noudattavat paitsi voimassa olevaa työehtosopimusta, myös vallitsevia työ- ja lepoaikalakeja. Turha väittää että uudet pikkufirmat tekisivät sitä, sen verran kauan olen alaa seurannut sekä ratin takaa, että muutoinkin vapaa-aikanani. Ei tälläistä hinnanpoljentaa ole esimerkiksi Ruotsissa. Miksei? Siksi, että siellä ei kasva uusia Sulo Vilénejä joka torpassa, kuten täällä, jotka saalistavat sitä mitä halvalla saa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:23 ----------




> Onnibussin liikeidea ei perustu halpatyövoimaan, vaan maksavien asiakkaiden määrän kasvattamiseen. Ihan esimerkki tästä. Jos Onnibussilla on jollain reitillä keskimäärin 40 asiakasta per vuoro ja keskimääräinen lipputulo 12 , yhden vuoron tulot ovat 480 . Jos Matkahuollon hinta tuolle samalle reitille on vaikka 28  ja asiakkaita per vuoro keskimäärin 12, lipputulot vuorolta ovat 336 . Kummallekohan on helpompi maksaa kuljettajalle TES:in mukainen palkka?
> 
> Antero


Jooopa...

Tässä toinen laskentakaava:

Halpabussiyhtiö:

Ma-Pe 12 asiakasta vourossa, keskihinta 10 euroa = 600 euroa
La-Su 50 asiakasta vuorossa, keskihinta 10 euroa = 1000
YHTEENSÄ VIIKOLTA: 1600 euroa

Kartellimonopolisukujuuriyhtiö törkeillä hinnoilla:

Ma-Pe 12 asiakasta vuorossa, keskihinta 20 euroa = 1200 euroa
La-Su 50 asiakasta vuorossa, keskihinta 20 euroa = 2000 euroa
YHTEENSÄ VIIKOLTA: 3200 euroa

Kysytään uudelleen, kellä on varmemmat mahdollisuudet maksaa TES:in mukaista palkkaa. Myös niinä hiljaisina aikoina kun ihmiset eivät joukkovaella. Täytyy muistaa että Suomi on pieni maa, sekä että meidän matkailukausi on oikeastaan vain parin kuukauden mittainen. Karu todellisuus on se, että vaikka Onnibus kuljettaa viikonloppuisin täysiä autoja, kulkevat hekin tyhjillään viikolla, ainakin mitä itse olen seurannut, mutta laseissani ei toki olekaan Onnibusin logoja.
Sekin vielä lisäksi, että vaikka Onnibusit kulkevat viikonloppuisin täynnä, niin kulkevat mös ExpressBusit.

Otanta tältä päivältä:
Onnibus 10:45 Helsinki-Raisio 10 matkustajaa
J. Vainion Liikenne 11:30 Helsinki-Turku 25 matkustajaa.

En väiitä että Onnibus on väärässä. Voi olla että konsepti osoittautuu aikanaan erinomaiseksi, ja että kaikki haluavat liikennöidä heidän lipun allaan. Hintojen voimakkaaseen laskuun liityy kuitenkin aina riskinsä, mitä ellei matkustajat lisäännykään tarpeeksi paljon? Onnibus testaa meidän puolesta tätä hinnoitteluperiaatetta. Hyvä niin, niin meidän ei "tarvitse" sitä tehdä. Voi olla jymymenestys tai sitten kaatuvat parin vuoden kuluessa ja se oli sitten siinä.
Täytyy mtös muistaa, että vaikka maailmalla halpabussit menestyvät, niin onko Suomessa sittenkään tarpeeksi potentiaalista matkustajapohjaa. On helppo riemuita aiheesta matkustajana, elantonsa alalta saava katsoo asioita eri tavalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tilausajomarkkinat vapautettiin Suomessa vuonna 1994. Tämän jälkeen alan alamäki on ollut jyrkkää, eikä sillä saralla pysty tänään tienaamaan rahaa lainkaan. Pekka Möttö syyttää "sukupuuyrityksiä", vai miksikä hän meitä nyt kutsuukaan, hintakurimuksesta. Outo väite, sillä nämä "sukuyhtiöt" ajavat edelleenkin varsin korkealla hintatasolla. Hinta on korkea, sillä nämä yritykset noudattavat paitsi voimassa olevaa työehtosopimusta, myös vallitsevia työ- ja lepoaikalakeja.


Pekka Mötön argumentti on ymmärtääkseni ollut se, että alan pienet yritykset on ajettu kilpailemaan pakkoraossa yksittäisistä tilausajoista, kun pääsyä tuottoisaan pikavuoroliikenteeseen ei käytännössä ole ollut. Tässä tilanteessa löytyy aina joku epätoivoinen, joka tarjoaa ylihalpaa hintaa. Tämä systeemi on feodalismia eikä markkinataloutta. Lippujen korkea hintataso ei johdu korkeista kustannuksista vaan siitä, että kilpailun puutteessa pakkoasiakkailta on saatu nyhdettyä näin kallis hinta. Halvemmalla hintatasolla kulkumuoto-osuus olisi suurempi ja asiakkaita enemmän. Kuten Onnibus on jo lyhyen olemassaolonsa aikana osoittanut. Onnibus ei polje hintoja alle kustannusten. Sen kustannustaso lienee samaa luokkaa muiden yritysten kanssa, mutta halvemmalla hinnalla saa enemmän asiakkaita ja paremman kokonaistuoton. Eli käytännössä myös paremman katteen. Kaikki voittavat, sekä liikennöitsijä että asiakas.

----------


## J_J

Aiheen sivuun lipeää osittain, mutta vastauksena ketjussa esitettyyn kommenttiin kuitenkin seuraava:



> Pekka Mötön argumentti on ymmärtääkseni ollut se, että alan pienet yritykset on ajettu kilpailemaan pakkoraossa yksittäisistä tilausajoista, kun pääsyä tuottoisaan pikavuoroliikenteeseen ei käytännössä ole ollut. Tässä tilanteessa löytyy aina joku epätoivoinen, joka tarjoaa ylihalpaa hintaa.


Kuka nämä "uudet" pienyrittäjät on "ajanut" tai "pakottanut" hinnanpoljentaan? Kuka ylipäätään on heidät pakottanut ryhtymään yrittäjäksi? Heistä keskimäärin 11 henkeä kymmenestä on toiminut aiemmin palkkakuljettajana suuremmalla tai pienemmällä "vanhalla" linja-autoyrityksellä. Ilmeisesti ruusuiset kuvitelmat miljoonan markan työkaluista ja huikeasta tuotosta on heidät tähän "pakottanut"...

Kannattaa muistaa, että kaikki suomalaisten ihmisten ja yritysten tarvitsemat tilaus- ja muutkin ajot tulivat aikanaan ennen helppoa joukkoliikenneluvan saantia myöskin hoidetuksi. Vieläpä huomattavasti vähäisemmällä hinnanpoljennalla kuin tänä päivänä. Väitän myös, että tuolloin "ennen" oli suurimmalla osalla palkkakuljettajista paremmat työolot kokonaisuutena katsottuna, kuin tänä päivänä. Palkkakuljettaja vaan ei saanut paukutella henkseleitään kertomalla olevansa LINJA-AUTOLIIKENNÖITSIJÄ  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Tässä tilanteessa löytyy aina joku epätoivoinen, joka tarjoaa ylihalpaa hintaa.


Eiköhän se tilausajojen hinnanpoljenta johdu ihan siitä, että aina löytyy joku eläkeläinen joka vie porukan satamaan palkkanaan se että pääsee mukaan risteilylle. Yritä siinä sitten kilpailla TES-palkalla... Ehkä vuoden kuluttua syksyllä näemme pelkästään ammattikuljettajia joille kaikille maksetaan TES:n mukaan palkka?

----------


## j-lu

> Eiköhän se tilausajojen hinnanpoljenta johdu ihan siitä, että aina löytyy joku eläkeläinen joka vie porukan satamaan palkkanaan se että pääsee mukaan risteilylle. Yritä siinä sitten kilpailla TES-palkalla...


Voi voi! Yritä siinä sitten valmistaa kännyköitä Suomen TES-palkoilla, kun joku kiinalainen kolvaa niitä kasaan eurolla päivä. Hintapoljenta on tervettä. Linja-autonkuljettajatkin voivat sen myötä eksyä johonkin tuottavaan työhön. Ja vaikkei niin kävisikään, niin työkkärin rahoillakin on varaa matkustaa bussilla ja ostaa uusia kännyköitä. Ei olisi ilman kiinalaisia ja eläkeläisiä, jotka pitävät suomalaisia TES:a pilkkanaan.

----------


## JaniP

> Otanta tältä päivältä:
> Onnibus 10:45 Helsinki-Raisio 10 matkustajaa
> J. Vainion Liikenne 11:30 Helsinki-Turku 25 matkustajaa.
> 
> En väiitä että Onnibus on väärässä. Voi olla että konsepti osoittautuu aikanaan erinomaiseksi, ja että kaikki haluavat liikennöidä heidän lipun allaan. Hintojen voimakkaaseen laskuun liityy kuitenkin aina riskinsä, mitä ellei matkustajat lisäännykään tarpeeksi paljon? Onnibus testaa meidän puolesta tätä hinnoitteluperiaatetta. Hyvä niin, niin meidän ei "tarvitse" sitä tehdä. Voi olla jymymenestys tai sitten kaatuvat parin vuoden kuluessa ja se oli sitten siinä.
> Täytyy mtös muistaa, että vaikka maailmalla halpabussit menestyvät, niin onko Suomessa sittenkään tarpeeksi potentiaalista matkustajapohjaa. On helppo riemuita aiheesta matkustajana, elantonsa alalta saava katsoo asioita eri tavalla.


En epäile sanojasi, mutta miten otantasi on muodostettu? Matkustajamäärä kun ei ole vakio koko matkan ajan.

Tosin en ihmettelisi vaikka Onnibussi pärjäisikin heikommin nyt kesällä, kun opiskelijat eivät liiku. Kupittaa on harvalle turkulaiselle tai Turkuun saapuvalle se optimaalisin pääpysäkki.

----------


## Mikle

> Jos peli on kovaa mutta rehellistä, kaikki tietävät pelisäännöt ja riskit. Myös asiakkaat, jotka tajuavat ettei alle kustannusten kilpailu ole kestävää, järkevää eikä turvallista


Näinhän se pitäisi mennä täydellisessä maailmassa ja paperilla. Vaan kun ei se aina niin mene eli maailmamme ei näiltä osin ole täydellinen. Ne lieveilmiöt juuri vesittävät sitä muuten hyvältä kuulostavaa "kovaa ja rehellistä peliä".

Konkurssin tai luottotappioiden ennalta ehkäiseminen ei toki tulisi olla yhteiskunnan tehtävä, mutta yhteiskunnan kannettaviksi niiden seuraukset valitettavasti jäävät isolta osin. Tältä osin holhoaminen on perusteltua, jos vaihtoehtona on aina yhä uusien ja uusien epäkelpojen yritysten häiriköinti alalla. 

Jos tuosta EU:sta on jotain hyötyä meille ollut niin ammattikuljettajien pätevyysvaatimusten muutos on ollut juuri sitä. Ehkä tämä osaltaan vaikuttaa tervehdyttävästi osaltaan noihin lieveilmiöihin?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuka nämä "uudet" pienyrittäjät on "ajanut" tai "pakottanut" hinnanpoljentaan? Kuka ylipäätään on heidät pakottanut ryhtymään yrittäjäksi? Heistä keskimäärin 11 henkeä kymmenestä on toiminut aiemmin palkkakuljettajana suuremmalla tai pienemmällä "vanhalla" linja-autoyrityksellä. Ilmeisesti ruusuiset kuvitelmat miljoonan markan työkaluista ja huikeasta tuotosta on heidät tähän "pakottanut"...
> 
> Kannattaa muistaa, että kaikki suomalaisten ihmisten ja yritysten tarvitsemat tilaus- ja muutkin ajot tulivat aikanaan ennen helppoa joukkoliikenneluvan saantia myöskin hoidetuksi. Vieläpä huomattavasti vähäisemmällä hinnanpoljennalla kuin tänä päivänä.


Jos on bussikuski ja haluaa yrittäjäksi niin sitten on päätynyt ajamaan vain tilausajoja, kun reittiliikenteeseen ei ole ollut menemistä. "Tarve tuli hoidetuksi" -ajattelu ei ole markkinatalouteen pohjautuvassa yhteiskuntajärjestelmässä hyväksytty ajattelumalli. Se perustuu siihen, että on etuoikeutettu (perinnöllinen) rälssi, jolla on oikeuksia joita muilla ei ole. Tätä kutsutaan nimellä feodalismi.

Hinnanpoljenta on tervettä kuten tuossa joku toisessa kommentissa jo sanoikin. Alle kustannusten myyminen ei ole tervettä tietenkään pitkällä aikavälillä, mutta tilanne jossa ei ole hintakilpailua on vähintään yhtä sairas.




> Konkurssin tai luottotappioiden ennalta ehkäiseminen ei toki tulisi olla yhteiskunnan tehtävä, mutta yhteiskunnan kannettaviksi niiden seuraukset valitettavasti jäävät isolta osin. Tältä osin holhoaminen on perusteltua, jos vaihtoehtona on aina yhä uusien ja uusien epäkelpojen yritysten häiriköinti alalla.


Miten yhteiskunta kantaa muka suuren osan konkurssien seurauksista? Tietysti maksamattomat palkat korvataan palkkaturvasta, mutta eiköhän suurin häviäjä konkurssissa ole rahoittaja? Omistaja tai luotottaja ei voi hakea keneltäkään korvauksia siitä, jos yritys menee konkurssiin. Pesä jaetaan ja siitä saattaa varsinkin luotottaja (vieraan pääoman lainaaja) saada jotain takaisin, kaikkien muiden velkojien ohella, mutta ei yleensä kaikkea. Syntyvät tappiot ovat luotottajan luottotappiota, joihin hän on varautunut luottoportfoliossaan jo luottoa myöntäessään. Siis jos kymmenelle lainaan ja yksi menee nurin (enkä tiedä etukäteen kuka sen on) niin kokonaisuus tuottaa vielä riittävästi, jotta bisneksessä kannattaa pysyä. Jos yhteiskunta holhouksellaan antaa ymmärtää, että alan riskit ovat pienemmät kuin olisivat ilman holhousta niin sehän saattaa johtaa luotottajia löysempään luottopolitiikkaan, ja ongelmien sitten joskus kuitenkin ilmaantuessa aletaan syyttämään yhteiskuntaa siitä, ettei holhous toiminutkaan. Minusta on parempi ettei yhteiskunta ryhdy yksityisten yritysten luotettavuuden takuumieheksi. Kun kaikki tietävät että epäonnen kohdatessa firma on omillaan niin tämä osataan huomioida luototuspäätöksissä ja osataan välttää turhia riskejä esim. vaatimalla ennen luoton myöntämistä kunnollinen, uskottava business plan. Ja jos luotottaja ei luota luoton hakijaan niin sitten luottoa ei myönnetä.




> Jos tuosta EU:sta on jotain hyötyä meille ollut niin ammattikuljettajien pätevyysvaatimusten muutos on ollut juuri sitä. Ehkä tämä osaltaan vaikuttaa tervehdyttävästi osaltaan noihin lieveilmiöihin?


Juuri tällainen on mielestäni hyväksyttyä sääntelyä. Voidaan vaatia sellainen koulutus/pätevyys, jolla taataan turvallisuus. Mielestäni tällaiset pätevyydet, sertifikaatit tai vastaavat eivät kuitenkaan saa muodostaa aiheutuneiden kustannusten kautta sen kaltaista estettä alalletulolle, että se karsisi muutoin päteviä ja halukkaita kandidaatteja vain siksi ettei ole varaa tällaisiin. Pitäisikö yhteiskunnan tarjota esim. turvallisuuskoulutusta maksutta kaikille bussikortin suorittajille / suorittaneille?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä toinen laskentakaava:
> 
> Halpabussiyhtiö:
> 
> Ma-Pe 12 asiakasta vourossa, keskihinta 10 euroa = 600 euroa
> La-Su 50 asiakasta vuorossa, keskihinta 10 euroa = 1000
> YHTEENSÄ VIIKOLTA: 1600 euroa
> 
> Kartellimonopolisukujuuriyhtiö törkeillä hinnoilla:
> ...


Tämä esimerkkisi sisältää väittämän siitä, että bussimatkustamisessa ei ole lainkaan hintajoustoa. Eli asiakkaita on aina sama määrä, oli hinta mikä hyvänsä. Kysynpä sitten, miksi kartellimonopolisukujuuriyhtiö ei ota lipusta 100 ? Jos hinnalla ei kerran ole vaikutusta, niin silloinhan voi tienata yhtä hyvin 16.000  kuin 3200 .

En voi välttää ajatusta, että esimerkin esittäjä on tottunut monopolitilanteeseen, kuten esimerkissäkin lukee. Monopolissahan hintajousto on minimissään, kun asiakkaalla ei ole vaihtoehtoja. Ja juuri siksi markkinatalouteen sisältyy se paradoksi, että kaikki yrittäjät tavoittelevat monopolia, jonka esiaste on määräävä markkina-asema, jossa hintajousto on jo selvästi heikentynyt tasavahvaan kilpailutilanteeseen verrattuna.

Huomautuan vielä, että esitin vain Onnibussin liikeidean, en sitä, miten Onnibussi on menestynyt. En tiedä Onnibussin menestyksestä yhtään enempää kuin mitä julkisuudessa on kerrottu. Kunhan nyt ensin saadaan kokemus edes yhdestä kokonaisesta kalenterivuodesta ja nähdään kaikkien sesonkien tulos, niin saadaan osviittaa siitä, toimiiko ansaintalogiikka.

Antero

PS: Esimerkin viikkotuotot eivät ole oikein. Yhden vuoron osalta niiden pitäisi olla 5000 ja 10.000 sekä 100  lipunhinnalla 50.000 /vko.

----------


## J_J

> Jos on bussikuski ja haluaa yrittäjäksi niin sitten on päätynyt ajamaan vain tilausajoja, kun reittiliikenteeseen ei ole ollut menemistä. "Tarve tuli hoidetuksi" -ajattelu ei ole markkinatalouteen pohjautuvassa yhteiskuntajärjestelmässä hyväksytty ajattelumalli. Se perustuu siihen, että on etuoikeutettu (perinnöllinen) rälssi, jolla on oikeuksia joita muilla ei ole. Tätä kutsutaan nimellä feodalismi.
> 
> Hinnanpoljenta on tervettä kuten tuossa joku toisessa kommentissa jo sanoikin. Alle kustannusten myyminen ei ole tervettä tietenkään pitkällä aikavälillä, mutta tilanne jossa ei ole hintakilpailua on vähintään yhtä sairas.


Kaikki ei muutoinkaan aina ole saanut (eikä saa) kaikkea, mitä sattuvat haluamaan... Pitäisikö?

Kun kerran tuota tilausajopuolta käytetään tässäkin viestiketjussa "perusteluna" erinäisiin asioihin, voitanee hetki pohtia, miten tervettä se hinnanpoljenta sitten olikaan? Markkinoille pääseminen hintoja polkemalla saattaa hetkellisesti tuntua todella hyvältä ja terveeltä. Koetapa sitten alkurynnistyksen jälkeen nostaa niitä kerran poljettuja hintoja, voin kertoa, että helppoa se ei ole. Saattaapi olla, että sitten on löytynyt jo uusi(a) saman tyylisuunnan edustajia markkinoille.

Erikoinen käsitys muutenkin eräillä täällä kirjoittelevilla liiketoiminnasta, että mukamas "kannattaisi" myydä aina palvelu tahi tuote mahdollisimman halvalla? Toki, jos liikeidea on saada kertoa jälkipolville "olinpa kerran yrittäjä" (kuten allekirjoittanutkin oli joskus)  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Erikoinen käsitys muutenkin eräillä täällä kirjoittelevilla liiketoiminnasta, että mukamas "kannattaisi" myydä aina palvelu tahi tuote mahdollisimman halvalla? Toki, jos liikeidea on saada kertoa jälkipolville "olinpa kerran yrittäjä" (kuten allekirjoittanutkin oli joskus)


Ei tietenkään kannata aina myydä halvemmalla. Mutta ei myöskään aina kallimmalla. Googlaa nyt ihmeessä jo netistä mitä kysynnän hintajousto tarkoittaa - kuten Antero tuossa ehdotti.

Allekirjoittaneen käsitys liiketoiminnasta tuskin ainakaan on kovin erikoinen: se on täysin normi käsitys, jonka saa opiskelemalla kauppakorkeassa ekonomiksi. Kysynnän hintajousto esiintyi aikoinaan jo pääsykoekirjoissa.

----------


## tkp

> Jos on bussikuski ja haluaa yrittäjäksi niin sitten on päätynyt ajamaan vain tilausajoja, kun reittiliikenteeseen ei ole ollut menemistä.


ELY-keskusten tarjouskilpailuihin on voinut osallistua kaikki joilla on joukkoliikennelupa, tai pienkohteissa taksilupa. Monet kohteet on voittanut mm. paikallinen taksiyritys.

----------


## petteri

> Erikoinen käsitys muutenkin eräillä täällä kirjoittelevilla liiketoiminnasta, että mukamas "kannattaisi" myydä aina palvelu tahi tuote mahdollisimman halvalla? Toki, jos liikeidea on saada kertoa jälkipolville "olinpa kerran yrittäjä" (kuten allekirjoittanutkin oli joskus)


Minusta täällä esitetään myös sellaista käsitystä liiketoiminnasta, jonka mukaan yrittäminen onnistuu vain estämällä tai vaikeuttamalla kilpailijoiden pääsyä markkinoille ja mielellään vielä kieltämällä kilpailijaa myymästä halvemmalla tai ajamasta samoilla reiteillä. Ja sitten lähdetään vielä siitä, että yhteiskunnan pitäisi erityisesti suojella nykyisiä yrittäjiä ikäviltä kilpailijoilta ja mielellään vielä taata sopiva toimeentulo.

----------


## Mikle

> Miten yhteiskunta kantaa muka suuren osan konkurssien seurauksista? Tietysti maksamattomat palkat korvataan palkkaturvasta, mutta eiköhän suurin häviäjä konkurssissa ole rahoittaja?


No konkurssien seurauksista yhteiskunta kantaa ison osan muun muassa juuri maksamattomien palkkojen korvauksena, monessa tapauksessa myös työttömyyden ja sosiaalituen aiheuttamia kustannuksia jos ei muuta niin yrittäjän perheelle. Vielä kun ynnätään tähän sellaisia vaikeammin laskettavia kustannuksia, jotka aiheutuvat hoitokuluista. joskushan nämä tällaiset on kuormittavia tilanteita osakkaille ja heidän perheilleen. Eli kun lähtee firma, autot, mökit ja talot pankille ja silti jää maksettavaa pitkäksi aikaa niin voi se muutos näkyä terveydentiloissa.  Pahimmassa tapauksessa menee useammalta ihmiseltä työkyky ja henkinen terveyskin heittelee. Heikot sortuu elontiellä, mutta joku ne nuppitohtoritkin maksaa :Cool: 
Jos ajatellaan tällaisen konkurssia lähestyvän firman änkyröivän markkinoilla hintoja polkien alle kustannustason sitä konkurssia lykätäkseen, häiritsee tämä vaihe myös kilpailijoita aiheuttaen joissain tapauksissa heille ja heidän henkilöstölleen mahdollisesti näitä samoja tarpeita yhteiskunnan tukiluukulle. 

Rahoittajien ja muiden velkojien saatavat tietysti ovat erikseen. Pienehkössä yrityksessä konkan seuraukset ympäristöön tietenkään eivät ole mikään Kreikkaan verrattava spektaakkeli, mutta kyllä ne ovat silti rikkana rokassa. Eikä konkurssi yhteiskunnan kannalta katsoen ole ollenkaan toivottavaa jos vaihtoehtona olisi elinkelpoinen firma ja jonka perustamiseen on kenties vieläpä maksettu startti- tai muuta tukea.  No, tällä konkka-aiheella eksyin hieman sivuraiteelle.




> Voidaan vaatia sellainen koulutus/pätevyys, jolla taataan turvallisuus.


Minustakaan ei yrittäjäksi haluavan tarvitsisi firma perustaakseen välttämättä lyödä pöytään suuria summia. No tosin kuljetusalalla niitä joutuu kaluston ym. suhteen kyllä muutenkin lyömään.
Mutta nimenomaan lyhyesti ilmaistuna peräänkuuluttaisin tuota kaikenlaista ammattitaidon, -moraalin ja -kokemuksen todentamista ehkä hieman nykyistä paremmin ja perusteena mm.toiminnan turvallisuus ja kestävyys.

----------


## petteri

> No konkurssien seurauksista yhteiskunta kantaa ison osan muun muassa juuri maksamattomien palkkojen korvauksena, monessa tapauksessa myös työttömyyden ja sosiaalituen aiheuttamia kustannuksia jos ei muuta niin yrittäjän perheelle. Vielä kun ynnätään tähän sellaisia vaikeammin laskettavia kustannuksia, jotka aiheutuvat hoitokuluista. joskushan nämä tällaiset on kuormittavia tilanteita osakkaille ja heidän perheilleen. Eli kun lähtee firma, autot, mökit ja talot pankille ja silti jää maksettavaa pitkäksi aikaa niin voi se muutos näkyä terveydentiloissa.  Pahimmassa tapauksessa menee useammalta ihmiseltä työkyky ja henkinen terveyskin heittelee. Heikot sortuu elontiellä, mutta joku ne nuppitohtoritkin maksaa


Minusta sinulla on aivan liian kielteinen kuva yritystoiminnan takaiskuihin. USA:ssa on sanonta, että kaksi konkurssia on yrittäjälle vaan hyvää kokemusta, jolla kolmannella kerralla saa firman hyvään vauhtiin.

Toki Suomessakin pitäisi olla USA:n tyyppinen henkilökohtainen konkurssimenettely, jossa olisi mahdollisuus paljon nykyistä nopeammin aloittaa uudestaan puhtaalta pöydältä. Suomalaisen velkasaneerausajan lyhentäminen nykyisestä viidestä vuodesta puoleen vuoteen tai vuoteen olisikin erittäin tervetullut uudistus.

Jos haluamme menestyvää ja vilkasta yritystoimintaa pitää hyväksyä myös se, etteivät aina kaikki yritykset menesty ja että yrittäminen ja uudelleen yrittäminen ei ole tyhmyyttä vaan rohkeutta.

----------


## Mikle

> Minusta sinulla on aivan liian kielteinen kuva yritystoiminnan takaiskuihin. USA:ssa on sanonta, että kaksi konkurssia on yrittäjälle vaan hyvää kokemusta, jolla kolmannella kerralla saa firman hyvään vauhtiin.


Itse sanoisin, että yleensä pyrin omissa kuvioissani toimimaan ns.varman päälle ja ajatusmallini tässäkin asiassa lähestyy kohdetta samalta kantilta.  :Cool:  Tai ehkä 1990-luvun lama ja erään vanhemman tuttavani firman takaiskut sekä niihin johtaneet tekijät on jääneet turhan hyvin muistiin. Se on totta, että ennakkoluulottomuus ja riskinotto on monesti se avain menestykseen. Mutta jenkeistä puheenollen; meillä suomalaisilla olisi asennetasolla paljonkin opittavaa jenkkien mentaliteetista liittyen vaikkapa työelämään tai yritystoimintaan. Tietynlaisen positiivisen draivin oikein aistii kun heidän kanssa on nokitusten. 




> Jos haluamme menestyvää ja vilkasta yritystoimintaa pitää hyväksyä myös se, etteivät aina kaikki yritykset menesty ja että yrittäminen ja uudelleen yrittäminen ei ole tyhmyyttä vaan rohkeutta.


Samaa mieltä! Mutta pelisäännöt on oltava selvät ja velvoitteista huolehdittava.

----------


## SD202

> Jos haluamme menestyvää ja vilkasta yritystoimintaa pitää hyväksyä myös se, etteivät aina kaikki yritykset menesty ja että yrittäminen ja uudelleen yrittäminen ei ole tyhmyyttä vaan rohkeutta.


Toivottavasti et tarkoittanut tällä lauseella myös näitä kuuluisia suomalaisia pizzayrittäjiä?  :Wink: 

No mutta joo, takaisin aiheeseen: mikäli Onnibus onnistuu houkuttelemaan kyytiinsä matkustajia, jotka muuten kulkisivat matkansa yksityisautolla, niin peukunnosto Onnibussille.  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Toivottavasti et tarkoittanut tällä lauseella myös näitä kuuluisia suomalaisia pizzayrittäjiä?


En kai vain lue halveksuntaa rivien välistä? Minusta se että siirtolainen raapii itselleen ja perheelleen niukan elannon raatamalla likimain 12 tuntia päivässä 365 päivää vuodessa on hatunnoston arvoinen suoritus. Vaihtoehtonahan on huorata sossunluukulla yhteiskunnan elättinä.

Moni pizzayrittäjä on stahanovmainen työnsankari verrattuna valtaväestön alkoholisti-narkkari pikkurikollisiin, jotka eivät kestä tuntiakaan rehellisissä töissä. Vaikkei rahaa kurdilaisessa karvakämmenessä olisi sörkän sälliä enempää, pizzanvääntäjällä on sentään kunniansa, joka kakolan lierolle lienee hyvin vieras käsite.

----------


## ultrix

> Onnibus yrityksenähän ei liikennöi linjoja, vaan käytännön toimet hoitaa eri yritykset ympäri suomea.


Onnibus Oy:llä on yksi oma vuoropari: TampereHelsinkiTampere.




> Asia, joka tekee koko halpabussihommasta arvelluttavan on se että kuinkahan on palkkauksen laita. Perinteikkäät, vanhat bussiyhtiöt ovat hoitaneet henkilöstöasiansa aikalailla säntillisesti lakien mukaan. Kuten on uutisoitu, bussialan suurimpia menoeriä on juuri tuo kuljettaja, eli henkilöstökulut. Saanen epäillä, mistä muualta halpabussiyhtiö leikkaa kuluja, saadakseen lipun hinnat alk. 3, kuin kuljettajasta. Polttoaine ym. kulut ovat samat kaikille. Esimerkiksi Tampereella voi huomata jos jonkin näköistä lippalakkivaaria puikoissa...


"Lippalakkivaarilla" tarkoitettaneen Onnibus-sisäpiiri-slangilla "Pastoria", joka on iältään 50-jotain. Tietääkseni eläkeikä on yleensä 60+. Onko sinulla jotain faktapohjaista, jolla voit esittää, että Onnibus-yrittäjät polkevat TES:siä? Toimitusjohtaja Möttö on todennut, että TES:n vastainen toiminta on purkuperuste Onni Allianssi-sopimuksessa, ja sitä myös uskalletaan tarvittaessa käyttää, sillä Onnibusilla ei ole varaa leimautua riistofirmaksi ja menettää asiakkaitaan.




> Onnibussin liikeidea ei perustu halpatyövoimaan, vaan maksavien asiakkaiden määrän kasvattamiseen. Ihan esimerkki tästä. Jos Onnibussilla on jollain reitillä keskimäärin 40 asiakasta per vuoro ja keskimääräinen lipputulo 12 , yhden vuoron tulot ovat 480 . Jos Matkahuollon hinta tuolle samalle reitille on vaikka 28  ja asiakkaita per vuoro keskimäärin 12, lipputulot vuorolta ovat 336 . Kummallekohan on helpompi maksaa kuljettajalle TES:in mukainen palkka?
> 
> Jos palataan Onnibussiin, niin pidän uutena palveluinnovaationa sitä, että isoista lähiöistä pääsee suoraan kohti toista kaupunkia. En tiedä, onko tämän järjestelyn syynä pelkästään se, että se ei polje vanhoja liikennelupia. Mutta on tai ei, mikä järki on yrittää kilpailla junan kanssa keskustakeskusta -palvelulla, kun bussilla voi tarjota suorempaa yhteyttä.


Kaksi tärkeää asiaa, jonka takia Onnibus on noussut tyhjästä menestymään ja EB-firmat polkevat paikoillaan.




> Pe 24.8: Onnibus 7.90, IC-juna 24.79 
> 
> Jostain syystä en saanut haettua onnibussin lähtöjä tuon pidemmälle, olisiko aikatauluihin tulossa muutoksia?


On. 27.8. alkaa liikenne TurkuHervantaJyväskylä ja JyväskyläOulu, jos ELY suo.




> Linja-auto- ja taksialalla menee jo nykyään melko huonosti joten onko kovinkaan järkevää helpottaa alalle pääsyä? Järkevämpää olisi miettiä keinoja kuinka nykyiset yrittäjät selviäisivät paremmin.


Kuten case Onnibusista ollaan huomattu, uudet palveluinnovaatiot kartellin/feodalismin sijaan saattaa olla ihan oikeasti harkittava juttu. Mulle tuli joskus lukioikäisenä yllätyksenä, että taksilupia säännöstellään, eikä siinä ollut silloinkaan minusta mitään järkeä. Maksimihintaa voidaan toki säännöstellä kuluttajansuojan takia, mutta jos joku myisi OnniCab-reissuja alkaen 3  / 10 min, olisin kovin tyytyväinen.

----------


## j-lu

> Kuten case Onnibusista ollaan huomattu, uudet palveluinnovaatiot kartellin/feodalismin sijaan saattaa olla ihan oikeasti harkittava juttu. Mulle tuli joskus lukioikäisenä yllätyksenä, että taksilupia säännöstellään, eikä siinä ollut silloinkaan minusta mitään järkeä.


Tästä ketjusta kyllä paistaa se, että jotkut ovat kasvaneet ja eläneet ison osan elämästään Neuvosto-Suomessa. Mitä se sellainen kilpailu on jota markkinataloudeksi kutsutaan? Ihan epäreilua, kun on tottunut siihen, että valtio jakaa yrityksille läänitykset joka takaa voitot, ay-liike työpaikan ja siitä saatavan palkan. Ei tarvitse vaivata päätään, että miten vähemmästä saisi enemmän. Hommat voi hoitaa miten hyvänsä rimaa hipoen, eikä se nyt niin vaikka välillä jäisi alikin.

Sitten, enkä muuten ole liian usein nimim. "petterin" kanssa samaa mieltä mistään, kehdataan vielä mussuttaa ulkolaisten pyörittämistä kebab-pizzerioista. Juu, varmaan kiertävät veroja. Ihan epäreilua kaikkia rehellisiä (ja ennen kaikkea suomalaisia) kebab-pizzeria -yrittäjiä kohtaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mulle tuli joskus lukioikäisenä yllätyksenä, että taksilupia säännöstellään, eikä siinä ollut silloinkaan minusta mitään järkeä. Maksimihintaa voidaan toki säännöstellä kuluttajansuojan takia, mutta jos joku myisi OnniCab-reissuja alkaen 3  / 10 min, olisin kovin tyytyväinen.


Turussa (ja vähän Tampereellakin) ajoi 90-luvulla kimppataksi. Nimellisesti kyse oli VR:n jatkoyhteydestä ja sitä mainostettiin junakuulutuksissa. Niillä oli vyöhykepohjainen hinnoittelu. Asemalta esim. Turun Yo-kylään kyyti maksoi aina tietyn verran per henkilö, ja kyytiin saattoi vain nousta. Toiseen suuntaan kyyti piti tilata kuljettajalta puhelimitse. Hinta perustui kuljetustarpeiden yhdistelyyn. Pikkubussimainen auto otettiin täyteen, kuljettaja kyseli mihin kukakin oli menossa ja sitten ajoi omasta mielestään optimoitua reittiä kaikki matkustajat perille. (Tuolloinhan ei ollut nykyisenlaisia navigointijärjestelmiä saatavilla, jotka pystyvät tekemään optimoinnin lennossa.) Kyyti saattoi kestää pitkäänkin, esim. jos joku oli matkalla Pansioon, joku Varissuolle ja joku Yo-kylään, mutta hinta oli opiskelijalle siedettävä. Varsinkin huomioiden että asemalta Yo-kylään sunnuntai-iltana myöhään ei ollut mitenkään helppo ja mukava matka (piti muistaakseni useimmiten kävellä Kauppatorin kulmalle jotta pääsi bussiin 50 (tai myöhemmin muistaakseni 51/52/53/54 vai miten se nyt meni?), ja kulkijoita oli paljon. Kimppataksi mahdollisti myös sen, että saattoi saapua myöhäisimmällä mahdollisella junalla, joka oli muistaakseni (?) Turussa joskus puolilta öin, jolloin bussit eivät enää kulkeneet.

Mitä joskus kuljettajien kanssa juttelin, kävi aika selväksi että normaalit taksiautoilijat suhtautuivat tähän kimppataksiin erittäin negatiivisesti. Se oli osittain ihmeellistä, koska eihän kimppataksi ollut mikään substituutti kiireisen ja maksukykyisen ihmisen "oikealle" taksimatkalle. Kimppataksi sen sijaan laajensi taksipalvelua vähävaraisiin opiskelijoihin (kuten allekirjoittaneeseen) ja sen lisäksi sitä käyttivät muistini mukaan monet vaikkapa sairaanhoito- tai kuntoutusreissulle lähteneet, joille ei ollut kiire eikä hirveästi rahaa, mutta jotka ilman kimppataksia olisivat joutuneet maksamaan normitaksin hinnan.

Tällaiselle palvelulle olisi oikeastaan kysyntää nykypäivänäkin. Kyllä taksibisneksen vapauttamisesta olisi paljon etua, ihan samalla tavalla kuin bussiliikenteen vapauttamisesta. Ja junaliikenteen!

----------


## SD202

> En kai vain lue halveksuntaa rivien välistä? Minusta se että siirtolainen raapii itselleen ja perheelleen niukan elannon raatamalla likimain 12 tuntia päivässä 365 päivää vuodessa on hatunnoston arvoinen suoritus. Vaihtoehtonahan on huorata sossunluukulla yhteiskunnan elättinä.


Ei ollut siitä kyse. Suomessa lienee vain turhan monen pizzerian kohdalla kyse veronkierrosta. Tiedän toki monia ulkomaalaisten omistamia pizzerioita, joissa on tehty pitkää päivää jo monta vuotta. Valitettavasti sekaan mahtuu mukaan myös näitä yrittäjiä, joita ei verot sun muut viranomaismaksut tunnu kiinnostavan.

Ja yrittäjyys on totta kai parempi asia kuin se, että maleksii päivät pitkät Helsingin Asematunnelissa tai Forumissa. Mutta jos nyt kuitenkin pelattaisiin niillä yrityselämän säännöillä, jotka ovat kirjoitettu lakikirjoihin

----------


## hmikko

.

----------


## sm3

Juu, Onnibus:in Facebook sivuja on aina hauska lukea.  :Laughing:  Hienoa on se että itse isot herrat ja pienemmätkin siellä kirjoittavat eikä joku palkattu PR henkilö.

----------


## aki

Onnibussin FaceBook-sivuilta lainattua:

"Onnibus teki Tampere-Helsinki-vuoroissa käyttäjätutkimuksen 1.-15.7 välisenä aikana. Tuona aikana vuoroissa matkusti noin 2000 matkustajaa, joista 352 osallistui tutkimukseen.

Päätuloksia:

80% vastaajista on kokonaan uusia matkustajia, jos onnibussia ei olisi, he eivät olisi matkustaneet matkaansa bussilla.

13% olisi jättänyt matkansa kokonaan tekemättä. Ilmeisesti halpabussi synnyttää kokonaan uutta matkustusta

Kuten osasimme olettaa: ilman onnia ylivoimainen enemmistö olisi matkustanut omalla autolla tai junalla. Tästä sarjasta löytyvät siis onnin todelliset kilpailijat.

Tutkimus osoitti myös sen, että Hervannan, Kaukajärven ja Linnainmaan reittimme vaikutusalueella on merkittävä kysyntä suorille Helsingin vuoroille. Suurimmalla osalla matkustajistamme lähtö/määräpaikka Tampereen päässä sijaitsee reitin lähialueella."

Eli 2000 matkustajaa kahden viikon aikana, onnilla on tuona aikana kaikkiaan 70 yhdensuuntaista vuoroa Tampere-Helsinki-linjalla (Ma-Su) Keskimäärin siis 28,5 matkustajaa per vuoro, ei mielestäni lainkaan huono täyttöaste!

Jos keskimääräinen lipun hinta on vaikka 10, niin yhden vuoron tuotto olisi 285. Kahden viikon tuotto (285x70) siis 19 950.

----------


## Lasse

> En epäile sanojasi, mutta miten otantasi on muodostettu? Matkustajamäärä kun ei ole vakio koko matkan ajan.
> 
> Tosin en ihmettelisi vaikka Onnibussi pärjäisikin heikommin nyt kesällä, kun opiskelijat eivät liiku. Kupittaa on harvalle turkulaiselle tai Turkuun saapuvalle se optimaalisin pääpysäkki.


Kampista lähdettäessä. Tuo on kuitenkin ollut suhdanne koko kesälle, joskin Vainion vuoron matkustajamäärä jäi kyseisenä päivänä alhaisemmaksi kuin keskimäärin tänä kesänä. Myös 20:00 Tampereelle lähteneen vuoron määrä oli suunnilleen sama kymmenen henkeä, eli saman verran kuin Paunu noukki kyytiin hetkeä aiemmin pelkästään Länsisatamasta.

Varmaan koulujen kesälkomat vaikuttavat negatiivisesti Onnibusiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:27 ----------




> Tämä esimerkkisi sisältää väittämän siitä, että bussimatkustamisessa ei ole lainkaan hintajoustoa.


Jos en ole ihan täysin 100% sanasokea, niin tuossa viestissäni lukee nimenomaan KESKIHINTA. Eikö se silloin tarkoita että on olemassa hintajoustoa? Ja nuo hintaesimerkit ovat ne samat mitä molemmat tahot ovat esittäneet keskihinnoikseen.

Eikö tuolla laskelalla ollut tuon taivaallista tekemistä sen kanssa paljonko pystyy tienaamaan, vaan sillä, että täytyy tienata sen verran että selviää pakollisista velvoitteistaan. Jos hinnaksi nostaa mainitsemasí 100 euroa, ei taatusti tienaa mitään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:40 ----------




> ELY-keskusten tarjouskilpailuihin on voinut osallistua kaikki joilla on joukkoliikennelupa, tai pienkohteissa taksilupa. Monet kohteet on voittanut mm. paikallinen taksiyritys.


Samaten on kuka tahansa voinut jättää tarjouksen myynnisä olevasta yhtiöstä. Ja niitähän on viime vuosina ollut lukuisia myynnissä, niin isoja kuin pieniä. Pankista saa rahaa, ja kun linja-autoliikenne tuottaa niin julmettoman paljon kuin täällä osataan kertoa, sen takaisinmaksu on lasten leikkiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo FB-keskustelu on aika hauska. Kerrankin firma, joka kertoo rehellisesti, mikä meni pieleen. Ja jolla on älyä tajuta, että paluusuunnan matkustajia kiinnostaa, onko paluukyytikin myöhässä, joten oma-aloitteisesti kerrotaan samaan syssyyn, että paluubussi on aikataulussa ja vara-autoa käytetään.

Mä en voi muuta kuin nostaa hattua tällaiselle rehelliselle tiedottamiselle. Jotenkin luulen, että matkustajat osaavat sitä arvostaa on helpompaa sulattaa ikävä myöhästyminen, kun asiakasta arvostetaan niin paljon, että tällainen vähän kiusallinenkin tieto jaetaan hänen kanssaan.

"Juna P666 Tampereelta Poriin myöhästyy 20 min bla bla bla ei johdu meistä muiden vika pahoittelemme kovasti." Ja sama tiedote niin monta kertaa, että 90 min tulee täyteen ja juna lähtee. Näinkö parempi?  :Smile:

----------


## Mikle

> Tästä ketjusta kyllä paistaa se, että jotkut ovat kasvaneet ja eläneet ison osan elämästään Neuvosto-Suomessa. Mitä se sellainen kilpailu on jota markkinataloudeksi kutsutaan? Ihan epäreilua, kun on tottunut siihen, että valtio jakaa yrityksille läänitykset joka takaa voitot, ay-liike työpaikan ja siitä saatavan palkan. Ei tarvitse vaivata päätään, että miten vähemmästä saisi enemmän. Hommat voi hoitaa miten hyvänsä rimaa hipoen, eikä se nyt niin vaikka välillä jäisi alikin.


Ylläolevasta tekstistä puolestaan paistaa se, että jotkut eivät edelleenkään ole saaneet tilaisuutta ymmärtää käytännön realiteetteja.  Epäterveet lieveilmiöt koskien eri elämänaloja ei ole kenenkään meidän (yhteiskunnan) edun mukaisia. Eikä taida nykyään olla kovin trendikästä todeta kuten minä, että ay-liikkeellä on nykyisessä yhteiskunnassa edelleen iso tarve ja niistäkin on oikeasti hyötyä.  Tämä sanottuna siitä huolimatta, että työurallani olen aikanaan muutaman luottamusmiehen kanssa joutunut asioita vääntämään välillä melkein rautakangesta.
Jos meillä on hyvinvointiyhteiskunta niin pitää pelata sen hyvinvoinnin nimissä.  Täytyy koittaa ymmärtää asioiden syitä ja seurauksia ja sitä, mikä hyödyttää ja mikä ei vähän laajemmalta kantilta. Se ei aina kuulosta siltä ihanteelliselta ja trendikkäältä liberaalilta markkinataloudelta. Siinä on nimittäin niitä huonojakin puolia, tosin paljon vähemmän kuin missään muissa kokeilussa (viitaten lähinnä itänaapurissa järjestettyyn kokeiluun :Laughing:  Joku järki pitää tässä markkinataloudessakin pitää päässä.

Hommia ei todellakaan voi hoitaa miten hyvänsä eikä rimaa hipoen.  Omasta puolestani totean, että hyvällä duunarilla pitää olla samanlainen ote työhön kuin hän olisi itselleen tekemässä. Joidenkin mielestä tällainenkin työmoraali on arvotonta jos sen vaan voi korvata halpatyövoimalla. 
Tämä Neuvosto-Suomessa syntynyt sukupolvi kylläkin on tottunut kilpailuun työelämässä, ei ole siis uusi ilmiö. Omasta puolestani totean, että kilpailijoihin omaa (=oma firma, oma yksikkö, laitos tai vaikka kioski..)  menestystä onkin hyvä sparrata muihin monessa mielessä, jos vaan tiedonsaanti naapurista on mahdollista. Esim. sairaspoissaoloprossan pudottaminen ja vieläpä kilpailijan vastaavaa lafkaa pienemmiksi tuottaa paitsi etulyöntiasemaa  kustannuksissa myös pientä mielihyvää havaitsijassa, joten em.sparraaminen on varsin hyödyllinen ilmiö. 
No, tällä tarkoitan sitä, että hommia ei todellakaan tule hoitaa miten tahansa. Ja tiedän, että aloilla joilla kilpailu on vähäisempää on niilläkin korkeaa osaamista, ammattiylpeyttä ja yleisesti halua tehdä asiat hyvin tai vielä paremmin. Se on itsessään aika hyvä kilpailuvaltti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:18 ----------




> Turussa (ja vähän Tampereellakin) ajoi 90-luvulla kimppataksi.


Itselläni on kokemusta lähes samanlaissta ideasta. Helsingin matkustajasatamissa sekä Helsinki-Vantaan kentällä liikennöi tällaisia kimppatakseja vähän samalla idealla. 
Meikäläisen eka varsinainen työpaikka oli tuollaisessa taksifirmassa. On kulunut pitkä aika siitä 1990-luvun puolivälistä, mutta muistan sentään jotain :Cool: 

Kuitenkin kyseessä oli kimppataksi-idea juuri mainitsemallasi systeemillä. Tuossa ringissä oli kylläkin ihan virallisia taksiautoja/-firmoja ja ajattivat autojaan noissa kimppakyydeissä varsinaisten ajovuorojen ulkopuolella. Eräs toinen firma kilpaili suoraan samoilla paikoilla ja melkein samoilla hinnoilla, joitain eroja toki oli toiminnassa. Nämä autot eivät tehneet tuota "oman toimen ohessa" vaan päätyönään. 
No kuitenkin; kyyti esim. Kentältä keskustaan maksoi 50markkaa per henkilö tai 2 hengen seurueelta olisiko ollut 80-90mk en muista tarkkaan. Omat hintansa oli myös 3-8 hengen seurueelle samaan kohteeseen, mutten niitä muista. Tuossa liikenteessä käytettiin taksibusseja, joihin mahtui 8 hlö ja heidän matkatavaransa. 
Rahallisesti homma oli aika niukkaa, mutta toimi jotenkin kun 5 henkeä sai kuskattua kentältä keskustan toisiaan lähellä oleviin hotelleihin. Synkintä oli, jos kyytiin tuli se mnimi 1 henkilö ja kassaan 50mk  :Laughing:  Paluukyytejä eli kenttänoutoja toki oli myös, mutta useinkaan ne eivät rimmanneet saumattomasti toisensuunnan kyydin kanssa vaan väliin jäi 0-tulo odotusaikaa. 

Täytyy omasta puolesta todeta, että tuolloin olin juuri täyttänyt 18-vuotta. Taksiliitteen hankin heti kun autokoulun 2.vaihe oli taskussa ja taksikokeeseenkin luin ylppärien lukulomalla :Cool:  Kiire siis autonrattiin oli, mutta kyllä tuo kimppataksitouhu semmoista oli, että ei meikäläistä siihen saisi uudelleen. Yllättäen firman vakkarikuskit ei noita kimppavuoroja tehneet vaan vain virallisen listanmukaiset. Lyhyeksi jäi mun urani tuossa touhussa myös, nimittäin sen ikäisenä en tiennyt, että taksialalla oli tuohonkin aikaan työntekijän markkinat. Iso syy vaihtoon oli paitsi huonosti hoidettu autokalusto porukan suuren vaihtuvuuden vuoksi ja yrittäjäpomon henkilön ominaisuudet..sekä tietty tulojen heikkko suhde tehtyihin tunteihin. no saipahan työ- ja ajokokemusta, ei siitä paljon rahaa jäänyt :Laughing: 
Seuraava taksifirma olikin sitten kuin toiselta planeetalta: joustavat työajat, pikkubussien sijaan 1-luokan mustat henkilöautot, paljon vakkariasiakkaita tilausajoisssa, pomo oli erittäin hyvä tyyppi ja kaikki pelitti muutenkin. No, eipä meikäläisestä taksikuskia tai yrittäjää isona tullut, mutta kivan lisäduunin tuosta sai aikanaan opiskelun ajaksi ja muutenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos en ole ihan täysin 100% sanasokea, niin tuossa viestissäni lukee nimenomaan KESKIHINTA. Eikö se silloin tarkoita että on olemassa hintajoustoa? Ja nuo hintaesimerkit ovat ne samat mitä molemmat tahot ovat esittäneet keskihinnoikseen.


Jos keskihinta on isompi, se tarkoittaa sitä, että tuotetta myydään keskimäärin suuremmilla hinnoilla kuin toista. Jos hintajoustoa on, se näkyy keskihintojen eroissa myöskin. Tietenkin kun ollaan tarkkoja, hintajousto ei välttämättä ole lineaarinen. Jos näin on, samoilla keskihinnoilla voi toteutua eri menekki, kun keskihinnat muodostuvat erilaisesta joukosta toteutuneita hintoja.




> Eikö tuolla laskelalla ollut tuon taivaallista tekemistä sen kanssa paljonko pystyy tienaamaan, vaan sillä, että täytyy tienata sen verran että selviää pakollisista velvoitteistaan. Jos hinnaksi nostaa mainitsemasí 100 euroa, ei taatusti tienaa mitään.


Eiköhän pakollisista velvoitteista selviä helpommin, jos kerää enemmän tuloja kuin jos kerää vähemmän. En minäkään usko, että 100 euron lippuja voi myydä yhtä paljon kuin 20 euron lippuja samalle matkalle. Mutten myöskään sitä, että 20 eurolla voi myydä yhtä paljon lippuja kuin 10 eurolla. Oli sitten kyse keskihinnasta tai samanhintaisista lipuista.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onnibussin FaceBook-sivuilta lainattua:
> 
> "Onnibus teki Tampere-Helsinki-vuoroissa käyttäjätutkimuksen 1.-15.7 välisenä aikana. Tuona aikana vuoroissa matkusti noin 2000 matkustajaa, joista 352 osallistui tutkimukseen...


Kyllä tästäkin voi nostaa hattua. Normaalisti tämän kaltaiset tiedot ovat ehdottomasti liikesalaisuuksia! Mutta ilmeisesti Onnibus on valmis pelaamaan aika avoimin kortein. Tällaista asennetta ei voi kuin vain kannustaa: ainakin ulkopuolisen on paljon helpompi arvioida, millä ehdoin markkinaehtoista liikennettä on mahdollista järjestää.

----------


## J_J

> Kyllä tästäkin voi nostaa hattua. Normaalisti tämän kaltaiset tiedot ovat ehdottomasti liikesalaisuuksia! Mutta ilmeisesti Onnibus on valmis pelaamaan aika avoimin kortein. Tällaista asennetta ei voi kuin vain kannustaa: ainakin ulkopuolisen on paljon helpompi arvioida, millä ehdoin markkinaehtoista liikennettä on mahdollista järjestää.


Kun he ovat halukkaita rääpimään kaiken muunkin julkisuudessa, miten muutenkaan voi tässä tapauksessakaan toimia?

Vielä kun kerrot, miten varmistut näiden julkaistujen tutkimustulosten olevan todellisia ja rehellisiä, niin hienosti menee  :Wink: 
(ei sillä, että esittäisin epäilyksiä asiassa)

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun he ovat halukkaita rääpimään kaiken muunkin julkisuudessa, miten muutenkaan voi tässä tapauksessakaan toimia?


Mikä siinä julkisuudessa on niin pelottavaa? Miksi oletusasetus on se, että kaiken pitää olla salaista? Ketä siinä suojellaan?

----------


## J_J

> Mikä siinä julkisuudessa on niin pelottavaa? Miksi oletusasetus on se, että kaiken pitää olla salaista? Ketä siinä suojellaan?


Ei mikään, ei miksikään, ei ketään. Kaikestä tästä vaan paistaa niin kovin läpi tuo "julkisuushakuisuus", että en osaa sitä enää pitää ihan täysin terveenä  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei mikään, ei miksikään, ei ketään. Kaikestä tästä vaan paistaa niin kovin läpi tuo "julkisuushakuisuus", että en osaa sitä enää pitää ihan täysin terveenä


Joo, ainakin Onnibusilla on aivan erilainen tapa toimia kuin se, mihin meillä on totuttu. Se on kyllä totta eikä ole ihme, että se joitakuita ärsyttää.

Mä olen matkustaessa tottunut enemmän tällaiseen onnibusmaiseen tiedottamiseen eikä se tunnu mun mielestä kummalliselta. Ei ole kerta eikä toinen, kun jenkkiläisen lentokoneen kapteeni kertoo juurta jaksain, missä osassa on vika ja millainen ja miten se vaihdetaan ja kauanko siihen menee jne jne taikka lähtöselvitysvirkailija soittaa pari puhelua saadakseen selville, miksi monitori kertoo lennon viivästyvän neljä tuntia... On maita, joissa asiakasta palvellaan antamalla hänelle tietoa. Ajatellaan, että asiakkaalta heruu enemmän ymmärrystä, kun hänelle kerrotaan, _miksi_ joku asia ei menekään kuin Strömsössä.

Luulen, että jos Onnibus jatkaa avointa tiedotuslinjaa, asiakkaat tottuvat siihen ja uskaltavat ehkä vaatia selityksiä kilpailijoiltakin.

----------


## j-lu

> Ylläolevasta tekstistä puolestaan paistaa se, että jotkut eivät edelleenkään ole saaneet tilaisuutta ymmärtää käytännön realiteetteja.  Epäterveet lieveilmiöt koskien eri elämänaloja ei ole kenenkään meidän (yhteiskunnan) edun mukaisia.


Voisit olla vähän konkreettisempi, niin vastaaminen olisi helpompaa. Sikäli kun nyt yhtään muistan mistä olisi kyse, niin en näe lupasäännöstelystä luopumista yhtään sen epäterveempänä ilmiönä kuin läänityksiä. Päinvastoin. Edellisessä toteutuu markkinahinta kuljetuksesta, jälkimmäisessä ei. Eikä tarvi olla järin välkky ymmärtääkseen, että kummasta tulee suuressa kuvassa enemmän tappiota yhteiskunnalle: läänityksistä vai (yli)kilpailluista markkinoista. Lähikuvissa konkurssit ovat tietysti surullisia, mutta kyse oli kokonaisedusta. Kokonaisetu on tehokkuus.




> Hommia ei todellakaan voi hoitaa miten hyvänsä eikä rimaa hipoen.  Omasta puolestani totean, että hyvällä duunarilla pitää olla samanlainen ote työhön kuin hän olisi itselleen tekemässä. Joidenkin mielestä tällainenkin työmoraali on arvotonta jos sen vaan voi korvata halpatyövoimalla.


Vaan mistä löytää nykyään duunareita, jotka tekevät niin kuin itselleen? Toimin taannoin kymmenisen vuotta raksalla ja ainakin siellä työnjälki on 2000-luvulla ollut keskimäärin sellaista, että parempi olisi itse tehdä vaikkei osaisikaan - tarkoittaen, että heikommillakin taidoilla saa parempaa jälkeä aikaan kuin "ammattilaiset" kunhan vaan on huolellinen. Lisäksi lupahärdelli on tullut jäädäkseen ja ilmeisesi yhä vain kasvaakseen raksallekin. Ilman sertifikaatteja ei saa edes telata Kerafiberiä, ilman lupia tehdä palikkasähkökytkentöjä, vesi- tai viemäriliitoksia. Täysin käsittämätöntä, sillä kuka hyvänsä purkinkylkien ja RT-korttien tekstit lukemaan kykenevä pystyy rakentamaan talon.

----------


## iiko

> Sitten, enkä muuten ole liian usein nimim. "petterin" kanssa samaa mieltä mistään, kehdataan vielä mussuttaa ulkolaisten pyörittämistä kebab-pizzerioista. Juu, varmaan kiertävät veroja. Ihan epäreilua kaikkia rehellisiä (ja ennen kaikkea suomalaisia) kebab-pizzeria -yrittäjiä kohtaan.


Jos pizzeriat toimisivat tällä halpalentoyhtiö/bussi-ideologialla, päivän ensimmäiset kaksi asiakasta saisivat ennakotilatun pizzan eurolla, seuraavat kahdella ja kohta jouduttaisiinkin maksamaan 10 euroa. Suoraan tiskiltä tilatessa pizza olisi sitten 15 euroa. Ei kannata sotkea asioita eikä yritysmuotoja. Kalliossa pitkään asuneena kun noita vitosen pizzerioita katselee, niin se ei vaan yksinkertaisesti voi kannattaa. Niin paljoa niillä ei ole asiakkaita. Sitten kun pyydetään serkun kummin kaima kaveriksi ja palkat maksetaan suoraan kassasta ym. hankinnat, niin sitten saadaan jotain räävittyä kasaan.

Esimerkiksi Ruotsissa kelpaavat vain tietyt sinetöidyt kassakoneet. Ja kaikesta pitää antaa kuitti. Jos ei kuittia tule, ei tarvitse maksaa. 

Ja palataan nyt vielä Onnibussiin: minusta tässä on tarkoitus tehdä se kate volyymilla (taisin sanoa tämän jo ennenkin) eikä sillä, että kuskataan kahta mummoa kalliilla. Ja matkustajia saa paremmin kun laittaa hinnat siten, että ne ainakin jostain kohdin edes näyttävät halvoilta. Ja jos perushinta suoraan kuskilta voidaan myydä halvemmalla kuin muut, niin asia on onnistunut. Niiden parin mummon kuskaamisella sitä perushintaa ei voi painaa alaspäin.

Ps. Vuorelalla on kesän ollut -50% Hamina-Helsinki-välillä. Kun sopivassa paikassa asun, niin tulee noita välillä bongailtuja. Nyt on Vuorelalla näyttänyt olevan matkustajia, Savonlinja ajelee edellä tyhjällä autolla...

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> 80% vastaajista on kokonaan uusia matkustajia, jos onnibussia ei olisi, he eivät olisi matkustaneet matkaansa bussilla.
> 
> 13% olisi jättänyt matkansa kokonaan tekemättä. Ilmeisesti halpabussi synnyttää kokonaan uutta matkustusta


Eikös tästä voi päätellä, että 0 - 7 % OB:n matkustajista on pois ainoan harrastajien mukaan rehellisen firman (Paunu) bussista? Kuuluisan jatkuvan haitan merkittävyyttä voisi siis pohtia tässä valossa...

----------


## Mikle

> Voisit olla vähän konkreettisempi, niin vastaaminen olisi helpompaa. Sikäli kun nyt yhtään muistan mistä olisi kyse, niin en näe lupasäännöstelystä luopumista yhtään sen epäterveempänä ilmiönä kuin läänityksiä. Päinvastoin. Edellisessä toteutuu markkinahinta kuljetuksesta, jälkimmäisessä ei. Eikä tarvi olla järin välkky ymmärtääkseen, että kummasta tulee suuressa kuvassa enemmän tappiota yhteiskunnalle: läänityksistä vai (yli)kilpailluista markkinoista. Lähikuvissa konkurssit ovat tietysti surullisia, mutta kyse oli kokonaisedusta. Kokonaisetu on tehokkuus.


Tämähän se joo oli asian ydin.  Ideologisella tasolla vapaaseen kilpailuun uskovathan katsovat, että vapaa kilpailu säätelee omalla painollaan evoluutioteorian mukaisesti palveluiden hinnoista ylimääräiset löysät pois, omalla painollaan asettuu kohdilleen myös yrittäjien ja työntekijöiden määrä sekä heidän tekemänsä työnmäärä,  työntekijän palkkataso, toiminnan pelisääntöjä elinkelpoiset toimijat luonnollisesti ohjautuvat noudattamaan jne...Vapaa kilpailu karsii elinkelvottomat toimijat pois kuleksimasta ja vapaa kilpailu myös automaattisesti kannustaa tekemään oikeita tehokkaita ratkaisuja jatkuvan elinkelpoisuuden sekä tuloksenteon nimissä.  Kaikki hyötyy ja kaikki kehittyy.
Hiukan omia näkemyksiä asiasta:  tottakai kilpailutilanne kannustaa tehokkuuteen ja kehittämään tuotteita ja niin sen pitääkin. Jos esimerkiksi autoteollisuudessa ei olisi globaalia kilpailua, ajelisimme nykypäivänä 1980-lukulaisten kaltaisilla ritsoilla, jotka maksaisi veroineen sen 40000 euroa.

Ei nähtävästi tosiaan tarvitse olla Nasan rakettisuunnittelija tajutakseen tämän systeemin edut, koska minäkin ne tajuan aika helposti..

Kuitenkin, tuo jatkuva käymistila markkinoilla aiheuttaa ei-toivottavia ilmiöitä. Ja se suora viivan alle jäävä tehokkuus on vain näennäistä tehokkuutta, koska nuo ei-toivottavat lieveilmiöt aiheuttavat yhteiskunnalle kustannuksia, välillisiä kustannuksia, laatupoikkeamia ja yleistä harmia juurikin mm. firmojen talousvaikeuksien, konkurssien, työolojen heikennyksien ym. muodossa. Tapahtuuhan niitä muutenkin, mutta en kannata sellaisen asetelman luomista, jossa tarkoituksella näännytetään firmat ylikilpailutilanteessa. Yhteiskuntahan olemme me, niin yrittäjät kuin työntekijät ynnä muut ihmisryhmät joten tehokkuus ja siitä tehokkuudesta hyötyjät ei olekaan niin selkeä juttu.  
Lieneekö sattumaa, että erittäin vapaan kilpailun mahtimaassa USA:ssa on muutamana viime vuotena otettu kantaa pressaa myöten voimakkaasti huomattavasti tiukemman sääntelyn puolesta, koskien kylläkin paljon päänvaivaa aiheuttanutta rahoitusalaa/-markkinoita. Mutta kuitenkin. 
Suomessa taas hyvä esimerkki julkisesti puhutusta mahdollisesta lisäsääntelyn tarpeesta on ollut vanhustenhuolto. Kaikenlaiset yhtiöittämiset on nähtävästi saaneet aikaan palvelun laadussa retkahduksen.
Käytännössä moinen sääntely vaatii onnistumisekseen aikamoista tasapainoilua ja sillä tosiaan on niitä kielteisiäkin puolia. Mikä sitten on kestävä vaihtoehto? Käytännössä saattaisi esim. kuljetusalalla erilaisten alan pätevyysvaatimusten ja pelisääntöjen noudattamisen toimivan valvonnan ajatella korvaavan ainakin osittain nykyisiä lupapykäliä. 

Taksialaahan on jonkin verran vapautettukin. En muista oliko taustalla taksin saannin vaikeus taksin ruuhkahuippujen aikana vai mikä. Kuitenkin tilannehan on nykyään se, että joitakin vuosia on kaikki taksit saaneet olla koko ajan liikenteessä kontra entinen systeemi, jolloin ajovuoronsa ulkopuolella kyseinen taksiauto ei tolpalla tai tilaussysteemissä saanut näkyä. Itselläni ei  ole paljonkaan kokemusta  tuosta nykysysteemin toimimisesta, mutta alan tekijöiltä kuultuna siinä tuli tehokkuuden kannalta vain kielteisiä asioita, sillä autojonot jonottivat tolpilla ja tyhjänä ajoa (eli pa-kuluja ja muita kuluja nollatulolla) kuului tulevan entistä enemmän. Tietysti se kysynnän ja tarjonnan laki pätee ennen pitkää tässäkin ja niinpä entistä useampi taksiauto teki kuitenkin vain ne omat ajovuoronsa. Kuitenkin tyhjien autojen jonot kuuluvat aika pysyvästi kasvaneen. Samaan aikaan voi maalaisjärjellä todeta, että taksien kysyntähuippujen aikana ei edes kaksin tai kolminkertainenkaan määrä taksiautoja riitä kaikille asiakkaille.. Ongelmana on vain se, että noille autoille ei sitten muuna aikana (eli suurimmalta osin) ole senkään vertaa työtä. 
Kyllä muuten taksialallakin on lupamenettelystä huolimatta kilpailua. Ja kokoajan paheneva kilpailu hyvistä kuljettajista. Sinnepäin autoa ja asiakkaita käsittelevia ja alati vaihtuvia kuljettajia lienee helpommin saatavilla, mutta tällainen kuljettajia tekee helposti isompaa vahinkoa kuin tuottaa. Lisäksi kimppatakseja kuten lentokenttätaksejahan Suomessa on ollut ainakin jo 15 vuotta ellei enemmänkin eli perinteisen taksin rinnalla on kulkenut näitä muitakin joukkojenkuljettimia.  

Tulipa pitkä sepustus. Tätä tekstiä en edelleenkään ole tarkoittanut Onnibussiin liittyväksi, kaikesta päätellen velvoitteet hoituu kuten pitää.
 Jotta edes hieman saisin liitettyä asiaa Onnibussiinkin, niin todetaan tuosta FB-päivyksestä, että erittäin piristävä tyyli! Ei sen aina pidä niin haudanvakavaa olla. :Very Happy: 




> Vaan mistä löytää nykyään duunareita, jotka tekevät niin kuin itselleen? .


Rakennusalaa en juurikaan tunne, mutta eikö sitä alaa ole myös hämmennetty viime vuosina loputtomien urakoitsijoiden aliurakoitsijoiden verkoksi? Ja moni työntilaaja pitää suomalaista ammattimiestä liian kalliina moneen hommaan. Onko tällä ollut vaikutusta työmoraaliin? En tiedä, siksi arvailen :Laughing: 
Yleisemmin voin todeta, että kyllä niitä hyviä työntekijöitäkin vielä löytyy. Ja ihan tästä aina pullamössöpolveksi parjatusta parikymppisten sukupolvesta myös. Pullamössösukupolveksihan on omaakin ikäryhmääni parjattu ja aina tietysti uusia täysi-ikäiseksi tulevia ikäryhmiä. Oman tuntuman mukaan kehitys on kuitenkin ehkä ollut enemmän sellainen, että odotukset ovat koulusta työelämään siirryttäessä sellaiset, että suoraan ilman kokemustakin pitäisi saada joku parempi titteli, kova liksa ja joustavat lyhyet työajat. Aika harvoin varmaan odotukset toteutuu..

Mutta kyllä ne helmet tosiaan on mahdollista löytää, rekrytointiin ja eritysesti haastatteluun pitäisi voida käyttää huolella aikaa. Rekrytointihan on molemminpuolista kauppaa. Hyvä perehdytys alusta asti talon tavoille. Molempien osapuolten edun kannalta koeaika kannattaa käyttää huolellisesti työuran käyntiinlähdön seuraamiseen, johtopäätösten tekoon jatkon suhteen. Muutenkin uuden työsuhteen alkutaipaleella palautekeskusteluja tulisi käydä mahd.taajaan. Haasteellista tosin nykyään kun aikaa sellaiseen pitäisi työpaikoilla melkein taikoa jostain.. No sitten kun se tekijä on taloon saatu, niin sille maksetaan sopivaa liksaa ja pidetään työolot ehkä jopa lisäpätevöitymistiet kunnossa ja auki niin kaveri ehkä viihtyy jatkossakin. Eikä se rekrytointi silti aina mene putkeen, mutta kunnolla tekemisellä onnistumisen mahdollisuudet korottuu kummasti :Cool:  Onnistunut rekrytointikaan toki ei takaa sitä, etteikö aikaa myöten asennepuolella tapahdu muutoksia. All in all, huolellinen rekrytointi on hyvä sijoitus!

----------


## JaniP

Näen markkinoiden vapaustumisen osana laajempaa muutosta, jossa raitiotiet ja lähijunat vihdoin palaavat Suomeen. Näiden puuttuminen on puhtaasti ideologista standardisoimista, jolle pääkaupunkiseutu oli vain liian iso tai merkittävä toteutuakseen. Vapaakilpailu on tärkeää, koska vain se antaa oikeudenmukaisen kuvan markkinoista ja kunkin yksilön, alueen tai yrityksen mahdollisuuksista. Pitää voida saada yrittää omalla riskillään, koska kukaan ei voi niin viisaaksi julistautua, että voi toisia kieltää tekemästä virheitä.

Ainoa kontrolli, kilpailullinen kontrolli joka yhteiskunnan kuuluu pitää käsissään, on nimen omaan sitä, että markkinat käyvät aina käymistilassa. Yhtään monopolia ei tulisi sallia, eikä myöskään ikinä tulisi sallia kahden tai kolmen lähes kartellimaisen samankaltaisen markkinoita hallitsevan ketjun syntymistä. 

Suomi on pieni ja syrjäinen maa, jonne monopoleja ja kartelleja syntyy suhteellisen helposti jopa ilman että valtio luo niitä itse, toki globalisoituminen on tehnyt ilmiöstä harvinaisempaa.

Monopoleista on helppoa löytää ikäviä esimerkkejä koska vain. Esim. Alkot määräävät puhtaasti sen, mikä kaupallinen keskittymä on elinkelpoinen. Seuraavaksi niissä on myös Itellat,  S-ryhmä ja/tai K-ryhmä ja Hesburger. Melko kipeää omasta mielestäni. VR:n monopolin takia ei kukaan muukaan saa yrittää, olisko lähijunat toimiva ratkaisu pk-seudun ulkopuolellla. Nämä yritykset haittaavat suuresti markkinoiden normaalia toimintaa. Ne ohjaavat yhteiskuntaa, vaikka yhteiskunnan kuuluisi ohjata niitä.

Onnibus on upeinta mitä Suomessa on pitkään aikaan tapahtunut. Tätä yhteiskuntaa kuuluukin höykyttää ja ravisuttaa. Suomineidolla on sen verran veritulppia raajoissaan, että on korkea aika saada hieman liikettä tähän jämähtäneeseen maahan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä muuten taksialallakin on lupamenettelystä huolimatta kilpailua. Ja kokoajan paheneva kilpailu hyvistä kuljettajista. Sinnepäin autoa ja asiakkaita käsittelevia ja alati vaihtuvia kuljettajia lienee helpommin saatavilla, mutta tällainen kuljettajia tekee helposti isompaa vahinkoa kuin tuottaa. Lisäksi kimppatakseja kuten lentokenttätaksejahan Suomessa on ollut ainakin jo 15 vuotta ellei enemmänkin eli perinteisen taksin rinnalla on kulkenut näitä muitakin joukkojenkuljettimia.


Jaahas, no millä tavoin taksialalla on kilpailua mielestäsi?

Ehkä yhteiskunnan tilaamissa kuljetuksissa kuten koulukyydeissä on sitä, mutta nehän eivät ole taksipalvelua siinä merkityksessä kuin taksiasiakas palvelun kokee. Tosiasiassa jos otan taksin, en pysty kilpailuttamaan eri palveluntarjoajia keskenään. Joka autolla on sama tariffi, tilaus ohjautuu taksikeskuksessa keskuksen (tai järjestelmän) valitsemalle autolle enkä edes tolpalla voi valita kuka kuskeista miellyttää eniten vaan käytännössä jonon ensimmäinen taksi on pakko ottaa. Missä on kilpailu?




> Rakennusalaa en juurikaan tunne, mutta eikö sitä alaa ole myös hämmennetty viime vuosina loputtomien urakoitsijoiden aliurakoitsijoiden verkoksi? Ja moni työntilaaja pitää suomalaista ammattimiestä liian kalliina moneen hommaan.


Eiköhän rakennusalaan vaikuta vahvasti se kartellitilanne, joka liittyy kaavoitukseen, tonttien jakoon ja uudisrakentamiseen. Tarjontaa on niin niukasti, etteivät rakennusliikkeet käytännössä joudu kilpailemaan laadulla vaan ne kilpailevat siitä kuka pääsee rakentamaan minnekin. Kun luvat on saatu ja tontti ostettu, asuntojen houkuttavuus on pitkälti jo määritelty. Toki sen voi tyriä pahasti huonoilla ratkaisuilla, mutta riittävän hyvään kysyntään pääsee jo perustasolla. Laadun parantaminen yli perustason ei juuri kasvata kysyntää. Tämä sopii rakennusliikkeille paremmin kuin hyvin, koska ihmisten on pakko asua jossakin, ja voimakas ylikysyntä (joka johtuu asuntotuotannon sääntelystä hintakilpailun hillitsemiseksi) johtaa siihen että markkinahinta pysyy samalla korkealla tasolla lähes laadusta riippumatta. Tällöin on rationaalista maksimoida liiketulosta karsimalla kustannukset minimiin, mikä johtaa sumeilemattomaan halpatyövoiman käyttöön silloin kun tällaista on riittävästi tarjolla. Jos asuntoja olisi tarjolla yllin kyllin ja ne olisivat sijainniltaan yhtä houkuttelevia niin sellaisissa oloissa rakentamisen laadulla olisi väliä, siitä maksettaisiin lisähintaa ja rakennuttajan kannattaisi panostaa asiantuntevaan ja motivoituneeseen työvoimaan.

Eli ongelma ei tässäkään ole liika kilpailu vaan sen rakenteellinen puute arvoketjun kriittisessä kontrollipisteessä.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:05 ----------




> Onnibus on upeinta mitä Suomessa on pitkään aikaan tapahtunut. Tätä yhteiskuntaa kuuluukin höykyttää ja ravisuttaa. Suomineidolla on sen verran veritulppia raajoissaan, että on korkea aika saada hieman liikettä tähän jämähtäneeseen maahan.


JaniP on täsmälleen oikeassa!

----------


## aki

Onnibussin sivuilta löytyy nyt aikakataulu 14.8 aloittavalle linjalle Turku-Pori-Ylläs, kovin montaa vuoroa ei ainakaan näin alussa ole tarjolla:

Ti, Pe: Turku(17.05) > Pori(19.30) > Seinäjoki(23.05) > Oulu(4.35) > Ylläs(10.00)

To: Ylläs(8.00) > Oulu(13.50) > Seinäjoki(19.10) > Pori(21.55) > Turku(23.55)

La: Ylläs(11.00) > Oulu(16.40) > Seinäjoki(21.25) > Pori(0.30) > Turku(2.35)

Lippuja ei vielä pysty netistä ostamaan joten lipunhintojakaan ei vielä näe.

----------


## Mikle

> Jaahas, no millä tavoin taksialalla on kilpailua mielestäsi?


No sitä on esimerkiksi tilausajoissa. Monella yrityksellä on kanta-asiakkaina paljon matkustavia vaikkapa työmatkoille tai sitten tutun kuljettajan tai tutun taksiyrityksen apuun luottavia eläkeläisiä. Asiakasyritykset tilailevat myös ihan näitä normi-takseja käyttöönsä, ja monesti suosivat hyväksi (täsmällisyys, kielitaito, yleinen sujivuus) havaitsemaansa taksifirmaa jatkossakin. 

Kokonaan toinen juttu ovatkin sitten ns. mustat autot eli limousinet. Eivät tietenkään ne pitkät amerikanlimusiinit vaan isot ja hyvin varustellut MB:t tms. Näillä tilausajoilla ei käytetä normaaleja taksitunnuksia eikä sisätiloissakaan ole juuri taksivarustusta tai muuta asiaan viittaavaa esillä. Asiakkaina pääosin yritykset, mutta joskus myös yksityiset, jotka limoja tilailevat marginaalisesti vaikkapa hääjuhliin. Laatu on noissa kohdillaan ja monesti ajojen aikataulujen ym. sopimiseen käytetään paljon aikaa taksiyrityksen ja asiakkaan kesken. Mutta myös hinnat on ennalta sovittuja näiden osapuolten välillä. Tosin veloitukset tietenkin aivan jotain muuta kuin taksitaksat. Vaativia ajoja, joissa ei parane tyriä mihinkään suuntaan, koska asiakasfirma ei noita kyytejä tilaile kuin suht.merkittäville omille asiakkailleen eikä heillä katseltaisi näitä floppeja kovin hyvällä.
Tällainen "musta auto" saattaa tilausajojen välillä olla aivan normaalisti tolpalla normaaleilla taksitunnuksilla.

Taksitolpalla saa kylläkin ottaa minkä tahansa auton (tapahtuu ylättävn usein muuten) ja taksikeskukselta voi myöskin tilata sellaisen auton kuin haluaa olettaen, että niitä on saatavilla. Kuitenkaan Egyptin taksikyytien tapaan tolpilla ei huutoäänestyksiä juurikaan pidetä, joka mielestäni on ihan hyvä :Smile: 

Taksiliikenteen täydellistä vapauttamista vaaditaan ajoittain ja argumenttina mm. se, että halvemmalla hinnalla saisi uusia asiakkaita. Ihan hyvä argumentti joo, mutta nykyisetkin taksat laahaa jatkuvasti perässä tuotantokustannuksista. Kovalla työllä pärjää noissa hommissa, mutta laiska ei oli sääntelyä taikka ei. Miten esim.Tukholman taksien tilanne asiakkaan näkökulmasta on edistynyt vapaamman liikenteen aikana? Asiakkaan täytyy olla hereillä kyytiä ottaessaan, muuten voi tulla kalliiksi. Kyytihinnat myös keskimäärin ovat nousseet, isot taksifirmat hallitsevat entistä paremmin markkinoita ja lieveilmiöiden potkiminen pois alalta on vaikeutunut.
Ja onko se taksiliikenne USA:ssa sitten niin vapaata? Säännelty hinta 45 taalaa + tippi löytyy esim. JFK:n kentän ja Manhattanin väliltä ja autoissa on tietty muutenkin mittarit ja taksat. 
Tässä joitain ajatuksia alasta. Ei mulla tuonkaan suhteen ole penniäkään itsellä kiinni, mutta en vaan näe juurikaan hyötyjä hallitsemattomasta liberalisoinnista.

----------


## aki

> Taksitolpalla saa kylläkin ottaa minkä tahansa auton (tapahtuu ylättävn usein muuten) ja taksikeskukselta voi myöskin tilata sellaisen auton kuin haluaa olettaen, että niitä on saatavilla.


Omasta kokemuksestani voin sanoa että jos tolpalla on useampi auto jonossa, ja yrität ottaa jonkin muun kuin sen ensimmäisen, niin kyllä yleensä ohjataan siihen jonon ensimmäiseen autoon. en tiedä onko kyseessä jokin kuljettajien kirjoittamaton sääntö ettei "välistä vedetä" mutta monesti olen tämän kokenut kun olen esim. laivaterminaalista taksin ottanut.

Tietääkseni voit taksikeskuksesta tilattaessa valita tavallisen tai tilataksin, muuten on asiakkaan aika mahdoton vaikuttaa mikä taksi sieltä tulee. Yleensä kohdetta lähinnä oleva vapaa taksi ottaa tilauksen vastaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:45 ----------




> Kuitenkaan Egyptin taksikyytien tapaan tolpilla ei huutoäänestyksiä juurikaan pidetä, joka mielestäni on ihan hyvä


Ei tarvitse mennä Egyptiin asti, riittää kun menet Tallinnan laivaterminaaliin niin melkoista "huutokauppaa" siellä asiakkaista käydään. Tarkkana täytyy olla minkä taksin kyytiin hyppäät, monesti on mahdollisuus lisäpalveluna ostaa kuljettajan veljen kaimalta tupakkaa ja votkaa :Smile:

----------


## Mikle

> Omasta kokemuksestani voin sanoa että jos tolpalla on useampi auto jonossa, ja yrität ottaa jonkin muun kuin sen ensimmäisen, niin kyllä yleensä ohjataan siihen jonon ensimmäiseen autoon. en tiedä onko kyseessä jokin kuljettajien kirjoittamaton sääntö ettei "välistä vedetä" mutta monesti olen tämän kokenut kun olen esim. laivaterminaalista taksin ottanut.


Joo kyllä tuollaisen kommentin voi asiakas saada, mutta jos perustelee, että haluaa jostain syystä juuri tämän auton niin luulisi kuskinkin ymmärtävän sitten paremmin. Kollegoitaan kohtaan kuski tietysti haluaa pelata reilusti. mutta luvallista toki se on. Itse joskus totuin pirssikuskin ominaisuudessa tähän kun työnantajallani oli Hesan ensimmäinen W211-MB-taksi ja itseasiassa taisi olla ensimmäisiä Suomessa myytyjä tuon sarjan autoja joskus 2000-luvun alussa. Tolpalta ajettaessa sen halusi moni autofriikki-asiakas ottaa ihan huviksen jonon hänniltä :Smile: Onneksi tilanne tasoittui kun niitä tuli lisää ajoon.




> Tietääkseni voit taksikeskuksesta tilattaessa valita tavallisen tai tilataksin, muuten on asiakkaan aika mahdoton vaikuttaa mikä taksi sieltä tulee. Yleensä kohdetta lähinnä oleva vapaa taksi ottaa tilauksen vastaan.


Jos haluat tilata vaikka farkku-Avensiksen  ja itätimoria puhuvan, koira-allergiaa potemattoman kuljettajan niin taksikeskus lähettää sellaisen, jos sellainen on lähistöllä ajossa. :Cool:  No. taita noita harvassa olla..

Joskus 2000-luvun alussa koulukavereiden kanssa oltiin viihteellä Hyvinkäällä ja haluttiin tilata silloin Hyvinkäällä ajossa ollut vanha Volvo 240, jolla oli ajettu reilusti yli miljoona. Tästä oli aiemmin illalla ollut puhetta, ja haluttiin juuri sen kyytiin.  Keskus lähetti sen paikalle, tosin hetki jouduttiin odottamaan, koskapa auto oli kentältä tulosssa. Ennenpitkää kuitenkin se ja hyväntuulinen kuskinsa poimivat meidät kyytiin ja kuski ylpeänä kertoili vielä Vollensa kestävyydestä.




> monesti on mahdollisuus lisäpalveluna ostaa kuljettajan veljen kaimalta tupakkaa ja votkaa


 Totta, myös muita "virvokkeita" on gennadilla usein tarjolla :Cool:

----------


## aki

> Taksiliikenteen täydellistä vapauttamista vaaditaan ajoittain ja argumenttina mm. se, että halvemmalla hinnalla saisi uusia asiakkaita. Ihan hyvä argumentti joo, mutta nykyisetkin taksat laahaa jatkuvasti perässä tuotantokustannuksista.


Itse en kannata taksiliikenteen täydellistä vapauttamista koska jo nykyäänkin autoja on ruuhkan ulkopuolella tolpilla liikaa. Siihen kuitenkin uskon että halvemmilla hinnoilla taksit houkuttelisivat lisää matkustajia myös ruuhkien ulkopuolella.

----------


## Resiina

> Omasta kokemuksestani voin sanoa että jos tolpalla on useampi auto jonossa, ja yrität ottaa jonkin muun kuin sen ensimmäisen, niin kyllä yleensä ohjataan siihen jonon ensimmäiseen autoon. en tiedä onko kyseessä jokin kuljettajien kirjoittamaton sääntö ettei "välistä vedetä" mutta monesti olen tämän kokenut kun olen esim. laivaterminaalista taksin ottanut.


Jep juuri näin se on




> Tietääkseni voit taksikeskuksesta tilattaessa valita tavallisen tai tilataksin, muuten on asiakkaan aika mahdoton vaikuttaa mikä taksi sieltä tulee.


Tilatessa voi mainita että haluaako Tila-auton, Farmarimallisen taksin, Allegiataksin(Ei ole kuljettanut lemmikkejä). taksin jolla on lasten turvaistuin(Niitä ei ole montaa/suositellaan ennakkotilausta), lemmikkejä mukana ja jne... hmm... ainiin jos ei halua että ieltä tulee tila-auto senkin voi mainita.




> Yleensä kohdetta lähinnä oleva vapaa taksi ottaa tilauksen vastaan.


Helsingin taksikeskuksen ja lähitaksin (Entinen Helsingin ympäristön taksikeskus) alueilla järjestys menee siten että järjestelmä tarkistaa ensimmäisenä lähimmän taksi tolpan ja tarjoaa sitä ensimmäisenä tolpalla järjestyksessä olevalle, jos lähimmältä tolpalta ei löydy vapaata autoa niin järjestelmä tarkistaa alueruudun ja naapuri tolppa-ja alueruudut tässä järjestyksessä. Helsinki(HTD-taksikeskus) Ja lähitaksin alueet on jaettu useisiin alueisiin joita kutsutaan ruuduiksi ja kun auto on tolpalla niin se on tolpparuudussa muuten se on alueruudussa.
HTD = Helsingin taksikeskus
Lähitaksi = Espoo, Kauniainen, Kirkkonummi, Nurmijärvi, Vihti, Lohja, Siuntio, Vantaa, Kerava, Sipoo, Järvenpää, Tuusula Ja Mäntsälä
Nykyään asiakas voi soittaa lähimpään vapaaseen taksiin suoraan, tämä järjestelmä on käytössä ainakin Helsingin taksin ja Lähitaksin alueilla.

----------


## 339-DF

Ne harvat kerran kun joutuu riistohintaista "suomalaista" taksia käyttämään niin minä ainakin valitsen autoni, jos otan sen tolpalta ja valinnanvaraa on. Kuski kitisee aluksi, mutta kyllä se ajoon lähtee. Kovin valikoiva en ole, mutta pakettiautoon en astu eli nappaan jonosta ekan vapaana olevan henkilöauton.

Tuo Onnibussin Ylläs-vuoro vähän pelottaa. Onkohan se nyt fiksua laajentua tällaisille pari kertaa viikossa ajettaville oudoille reiteille? Kuka lähtee Ylläkselle syksyllä? Ja bussilla? Eikö Onnin konsepti toimisi parhaiten nimenomaan kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä, jossa ajomatkat ovat melko lyhyitä ja matkustajia on melko paljon?

----------


## petteri

> Itse en kannata taksiliikenteen täydellistä vapauttamista koska jo nykyäänkin autoja on ruuhkan ulkopuolella tolpilla liikaa. Siihen kuitenkin uskon että halvemmilla hinnoilla taksit houkuttelisivat lisää matkustajia myös ruuhkien ulkopuolella.


Mikä perustelu rajoittaa kilpailua on, että autoille ei riitä koko päivää töitä? Miksi taksiautoilun pitäisi olla suurelle osalle kuskeista kokopäiväammatti, kun kysyntä vaihtelee kovasti. Nykyäänhän ruuhka-aikaan taksien saaminen on sen verran vaikeaa, että ajoon tarvittaisiin entistä enemmän osapäiväisiä autoja, jotka ajaisivat vain isoimman kysynnän aikoihin.

----------


## tkp

> Tuo Onnibussin Ylläs-vuoro vähän pelottaa. Onkohan se nyt fiksua laajentua tällaisille pari kertaa viikossa ajettaville oudoille reiteille? Kuka lähtee Ylläkselle syksyllä? Ja bussilla? Eikö Onnin konsepti toimisi parhaiten nimenomaan kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä, jossa ajomatkat ovat melko lyhyitä ja matkustajia on melko paljon?


Keskimatkat on ajanut ko. reittiä jo ennestään vissiin vuoden verran. Lippujen hintoja ei onnibussin sivuilta näemmä löydy. Itseasiassa kun verkkokaupassa klikkaa Turku-Oulu-Ylläs väliä antaa verkkokauppa valittavaksi Tampere-Pori välin matkoja kun klikkaa ensiksi jotain jo olemassaolevaa yhteyttä... Keskimatkojen sivuilla on ainostaan mainos menupaluusta hintaan 135.

----------


## Madmax

> Keskimatkat on ajanut ko. reittiä jo ennestään vissiin vuoden verran. Lippujen hintoja ei onnibussin sivuilta näemmä löydy. Itseasiassa kun verkkokaupassa klikkaa Turku-Oulu-Ylläs väliä antaa verkkokauppa valittavaksi Tampere-Pori välin matkoja kun klikkaa ensiksi jotain jo olemassaolevaa yhteyttä... Keskimatkojen sivuilla on ainostaan mainos menupaluusta hintaan 135.


Ohessa Keskimatkojen aikataulu viime ja edellis talvelta 

http://www.keskimatkat.fi/turkuyllasturku.html

----------


## ultrix

> Tuo Onnibussin Ylläs-vuoro vähän pelottaa. Onkohan se nyt fiksua laajentua tällaisille pari kertaa viikossa ajettaville oudoille reiteille? Kuka lähtee Ylläkselle syksyllä? Ja bussilla? Eikö Onnin konsepti toimisi parhaiten nimenomaan kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä, jossa ajomatkat ovat melko lyhyitä ja matkustajia on melko paljon?


Ylläksen vuoro kuljettaa matkustajia myös väleillä TurkuPori, PoriParkanoSeinäjoki ja SeinäjokiKokkolaOulu.



> Mikä perustelu rajoittaa kilpailua on, että autoille ei riitä koko päivää töitä? Miksi taksiautoilun pitäisi olla suurelle osalle kuskeista kokopäiväammatti, kun kysyntä vaihtelee kovasti. Nykyäänhän ruuhka-aikaan taksien saaminen on sen verran vaikeaa, että ajoon tarvittaisiin entistä enemmän osapäiväisiä autoja, jotka ajaisivat vain isoimman kysynnän aikoihin.


Tässä olisi vaikka perheen ajokortilliselle nuorisolle sivutyö: isin biili viikonloppuöiksi lainaan kuten nyttenkin, mutta pimpparallin sijaan tuottavaan käyttöön, vaikka sitten Taksiliiton taksoilla. Rahastuslaite vain koneeseen (minituarisaation ansiosta siirreltävä taksamittari ei ole mikään mahdottomuus) ja baanalle.

----------


## J_J

> Tässä olisi vaikka perheen ajokortilliselle nuorisolle sivutyö: isin biili viikonloppuöiksi lainaan kuten nyttenkin, mutta pimpparallin sijaan tuottavaan käyttöön, vaikka sitten Taksiliiton taksoilla. Rahastuslaite vain koneeseen (minituarisaation ansiosta siirreltävä taksamittari ei ole mikään mahdottomuus) ja baanalle.


Tämäpä olisikin sitä parahinta lääkettä maailmalaajuisestikin vertaillen erittäin luotettavana ja hyvän paikallistuntemuksen omaavana pidetyn suomalaisen taksin maineen kannalta. Juuri kortin saanut, karvanoppia taustapeilissä roikottava lökäpöksy "kalliin" ja turvalliseksi koetun henkilövuokra-auton puikoissa näyttämässä muille, miten isin työsuhde-Volvo liikahtaa  :Very Happy: 

Hetkittäin en oikeasti tiedä, pitäisikö ehdotuksillesi itkeä vai nauraa... Ts. onko tämäkin "idealampun välähdys" ihan vakavin ilmein tuherrettu, pitkänkin aivotyön tulos, vaiko pilkahdus sittenkin olemassa olevasta, mutta hieman omalaatuisesta huumorintajusta?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämäpä olisikin sitä parahinta lääkettä maailmalaajuisestikin vertaillen erittäin luotettavana ja hyvän paikallistuntemuksen omaavana pidetyn suomalaisen taksin maineen kannalta. Juuri kortin saanut, karvanoppia taustapeilissä roikottava lökäpöksy "kalliin" ja turvalliseksi koetun henkilövuokra-auton puikoissa näyttämässä muille, miten isin työsuhde-Volvo liikahtaa


On ehkä joskus ollut. Nykyisin Jevgeni kirjoittaa navigaattoriin osoitteen kuin osoitteen suurin piirtein eduskuntatalosta lähtien, ja jos kirjoitusvirheitä on riittävän vähän, niin navi ohjaa sitten perille mitä kummallisimpia reittejä ja ties mistä vasemmalle kääntyen.

Ja ne juuri täysi-ikäisyyden saavuttaneet istuu nytkin ihan sen mersutaksin kuskinpaikalla, oli lökäpöksyt tai ei.

Ei suomalainen taksi ainakaan mun silmissä enää nauti kovin kummoisesta maineesta. Oli toki aika, jolloin taksi osasi ajaa ja löysi perille. Mutta se juna, ei kun siis taksi, meni jo. Ainakin täällä Helsingissä.

----------


## J_J

> On ehkä joskus ollut. Nykyisin Jevgeni kirjoittaa navigaattoriin osoitteen kuin osoitteen suurin piirtein eduskuntatalosta lähtien, ja jos kirjoitusvirheitä on riittävän vähän, niin navi ohjaa sitten perille mitä kummallisimpia reittejä ja ties mistä vasemmalle kääntyen.


Onneksemme Suomi käsittää suurimmalta osaltaan kaikkea muuta, kuin kehä kolmosen sisäpuolta...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:56 ----------




> Ei suomalainen taksi ainakaan mun silmissä enää nauti kovin kummoisesta maineesta. Oli toki aika, jolloin taksi osasi ajaa ja löysi perille. Mutta se juna, ei kun siis taksi, meni jo. Ainakin täällä Helsingissä.


Lue edellinen lainaukseni uudelleen...

----------


## 339-DF

Se on sinun onnesi, ei minun, joka asuu täällä Kehä III:n sisäpuolella yhdessä 20 % suomalaisista kanssa. Mutta onkohan teillä edes niitä kamalia taksijonoja, joista koko keskustelu lähti liikkeelle?

----------


## ultrix

> Tämäpä olisikin sitä parahinta lääkettä maailmalaajuisestikin vertaillen erittäin luotettavana ja hyvän paikallistuntemuksen omaavana pidetyn suomalaisen taksin maineen kannalta. Juuri kortin saanut, karvanoppia taustapeilissä roikottava lökäpöksy "kalliin" ja turvalliseksi koetun henkilövuokra-auton puikoissa näyttämässä muille, miten isin työsuhde-Volvo liikahtaa 
> 
> Hetkittäin en oikeasti tiedä, pitäisikö ehdotuksillesi itkeä vai nauraa... Ts. onko tämäkin "idealampun välähdys" ihan vakavin ilmein tuherrettu, pitkänkin aivotyön tulos, vaiko pilkahdus sittenkin olemassa olevasta, mutta hieman omalaatuisesta huumorintajusta?


Karvanopat isin työsuhde-Volvossa? No mikäs siinä, ei kai Tampereen Aluetaksikaan ole kieltänyt yrittäjiään somistamasta autojaan karvanopin.

Tälläkin foorumilla on eräs alle 20-vuotiaana pirssikuskina aloittanut, sittemmin Maunun Pasin talliin siirtynyt kuljettaja. Ymmärtääkseni hän on mitä moitteettomin ajuri.

Brainstormaukseen kuuluu myös huonot ideat. Tuhannen hiekanjyvän joukosta saattaa vaskoolilla löytyä joskus se kultahippu. Tämä oli siis pureksittavaksi tarkoitettu heitto, muita viimeaikaisia ehdotuksiani kannatan, kunnes joku osoittaa ne huonoiksi verrattuna tarjoamaansa vaihtoehtoon.

Huumorintaju kyllä on jos sen puutteesta on ollut epäilystä, joskin omalaatuinen sellainen.

----------


## Allison

Yritykset ovat valittaneet Tampere-Helsinki-luvasta hallinto-oikeuteen. Tässä puolestaan Tampere-Helsinki-reittimuutoshakemuksen (Hämeenlinnan ja ramppien oikaisu) tuottamat vastineet, jotka ovat yllättävän positiivisia. Joskin koomista että tämä mukamas sittenkin vain pahentaa haittaa, kerrotaan valitusvirsissä. Ja haitta on edelleen niin vakavaa ja niin jatkuvaa...

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvässä yhteistyössä ovat LAL ja Paunu lausuntonsa rustanneet. Ilmeisesti lyhyt lausuntoaika ei sitten yhteistyötä haitannut. Mutta aika epäammattimaista kitinää nuo ovat. Melkein tulee mieleen joku Kruununhaka-seuran nillitys noita lukiessa.

----------


## ultrix

> Hyvässä yhteistyössä ovat LAL ja Paunu lausuntonsa rustanneet.


Eufemismi copy+pastelle?

----------


## sm3

Heidän siirtymäajan sopimuksensa päättyvät joka tapauksessa lähivuosina ainakin. Ainaisen valittamisen sijaan heidän tulisi kehittää vastaveto Onnibus:ille, muuten voi käydä huonosti kun liikenne vapautuu ja joutuu oikeasti kilpailemaan matkustajista.

----------


## tkp

"Ihmettelemme yritysten tiedottamistapaa, jossa asiakkaille ilmoitetaan muutokset ja niiden aloittamispäivämäärät samana päivänä, kun hakemus on allekirjoitettu  Kokevatko Onnibus-yritykset, että viranomaisten rooli on toimia pelkkänä kumileimasimena yritysten hakemuksille? "

Niin, onko viranomainen pelkkä kumileimaisin?

----------


## ultrix

> Niin, onko viranomainen pelkkä kumileimaisin?


Joukkoliikennelain hengen mukaan reittiliikenteessä etenkin siirtymäsopparien (sukuoikeuksien) loppumisen myötä näin on. Viranomainen on jatkossa poliisi, joka ei puutu toimintaan ennen kuin joku yrittää tulla reittiliikenteellä kilpailemaan PSA-liikenteen kanssa. Tällöinkin sillä on jonkinasteinen harkintavalta jatkuvan ja pysyvän haitan puitteissa sallia tai kieltää liikenne.

----------


## sm3

Mielenkiintoisia kommentteja tämän jutun lopussa:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/tuleeko_bussiliikenteen_kilpailuttaminen_tarpeesee  n/6244558

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joukkoliikennelain hengen mukaan reittiliikenteessä etenkin siirtymäsopparien (sukuoikeuksien) loppumisen myötä näin on. Viranomainen on jatkossa poliisi, joka ei puutu toimintaan ennen kuin joku yrittää tulla reittiliikenteellä kilpailemaan PSA-liikenteen kanssa. Tällöinkin sillä on jonkinasteinen harkintavalta jatkuvan ja pysyvän haitan puitteissa sallia tai kieltää liikenne.


Ja tästä syystä mielestäni pitää kysyä mitä virkaa koko lupaprosessilla on. Siitä voitaisiin yhtä hyvin luopua ja vapauttaa reittiliikennemarkkinoille tulo kokonaan.

Sen verran myönnän kyllä, että prospektiivisen liikennöitsijän kannalta hyväksytysti läpäisty lupaprosessi tuo jonkinasteista oikeussuojaa. Jos myöhemmin joku vetoaa siihen, että liikenne ei olisikaan jonkun pykälän / perusteen mukaan sallittua, voi aina vedota siihen, että toimivaltainen viranomainen on asian jo tutkinut ja luvan myötäessään todennut, että lainmukaista estettä ei ole. Silloin oletetun virheen olisi tehnyt viranomainen eikä liikennöitsijä.

Mutta on muitakin keinoja saavuttaa vastaava oikeussuoja. Liikenne joka ei mitenkään voi loukata PSA-liikenteen etuoikeutta voisi olla täysin järkevää aloittaa mitään lupaprosessia. Sen sijaan jos on riski tulkinnasta koskien PSA-liikenteen vaikutuspiiriä ja sitä mikä voi loukata tuota, prospektiivinen liikennöitsijä voisi pyytää toimivaltaiselta viranomaiselta sitovan lausunnon siitä, että aiottu liikenne ei loukkaa PSA-liikenteen oikeuksia. Viranomainen antaisi joko puoltavan tai kieltävän lausunnon pyynnön mukaisesta liikenteestä, ja tässä annettu tulkinta sitoisi jatkossa viranomaista. Kyseessä ei olisi lupa, koska liikennöitsijä voisi kielteisenkin lausunnon jälkeen aloittaa aiotun liikenteen omalla vastuulla tietoisena siitä, että saattaa päätyä oikeuteen vastaamaan PSA-liikenteen haittaamisesta.

Menettely olisi hallinnollisesti lupaprosessia kevyempi ja kuormittaisi vähemmän viranomaista. Liikenteen voisi aloittaa myös samalla kun jättää lausuntopyynnön. Jos lausunto on kielteinen, liikennöitsijä voisi etunsa turvatakseen päättää liikennöinnin saatuaan sen tiedoksi, jolloin tuskin PSA-liikennekään ehtisi kärsiä kohtuuttomasta eikä vahingonkorvausvelvollisuutta syntyisi. Ja tuskin siitä rangaistustakaan silloin määrättäisiin, vaikka toki laissa siihenkin pitäisi olla mahdollisuus.

Tämä olisi täysin linjassa esim. sen kanssa, miten verottajalta voi pyytää sitovaa ennakkopäätöstä verokohtelusta, ja tuon päätöksen varassa voi sitten toimia ilman pelkoa että tulkinta yhtäkkiä poikkeaakin oletetusta.

Luonnollisesti lupamenettelystä luovuttaessa pitäisi luopua myös sääntelystä, jonka mukaan reittiä pitää sitoutua ajamaan vähintään kaksi vuotta. Miksi pitäisi? Tämäkin on vain alalletulon kynnys, jonka on tarkoitus suojella siellä jo olevia firmoja. Matkustajan edun kanssa sillä on vain niukasti tekemistä, jos mitään, vaikka niin väitetäänkin. Ei minua matkustajana hirveästi lohduta tietää että firma pakotetaan ajamaan tappiollista vuoroa vielä kahden vuoden kausi loppuun, kun toisaalta tähän liittyvä ylimääräinen taloudellinen riskitekijä rajoittaa sellaisten uusien reittien syntymistä, joista saattaisi olla minulle hyötyä.

----------


## hylje

Kumileimasimella on käytännön funktioita. Tärkein niistä on että viranomainen tietää liikenteen olemassaolosta. Viranomainen voi näin tilata PSA-liikennettä vain katveisiin.

Toinen helppo funktio on että päällekkäinen aikataulutettu liikenne ei perustu vihamieliseen peräkkäinajoon vaan jonkinlaiseen vuoroväliin. Viranomaisen on liikennetietokantansa avulla helppo tarkistaa ja huomauttaa luvanhakijallle jos aikataulua sopisi rukata joillain osuuksilla oletuksella, ettei luvanhakija ollut kaikesta päällekkäisestä liikenteestä tietoinen. Matkustajamäärän maksimointi motivoisi muutenkin päällekkäisen reitin kilpailijat tasaamaan vuoroväliä keskenään vaikka kokouspuhelun avulla ilmankin lupaviranomaisen hyysäystä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kumileimasimella on käytännön funktioita. Tärkein niistä on että viranomainen tietää liikenteen olemassaolosta. Viranomainen voi näin tilata PSA-liikennettä vain katveisiin.


Nämä asiat eivät vaadi lupaprosessia vaan asia hoituisi ihan kätevästi ilmoitusmenettelyllä, johon valinnaisena osana sisältyisi lausunnon antaminen PSA:n loukkaamattomuudesta. Liikennöitsijä voisi ilmoituksen yhteydessä pyytää lausuntoa tai sitten viranomainen voisi sellaisen antaa katsoessaan viran puolesta, että PSA-liikennettä ollaan haittaamassa. Mutta perustapauksessa ei lausuntoa välttämättä tarvitsisi antaa ellei sitä pyydetä, jos on muutenkin ilmeistä että ongelmaa ei ole.

Ero lupaprosessiin olisi siinä, että liikenne voitaisiin käynnistää välittömästi ilmoitusta jätettäessä eikä tarvitsisi odottaa luvan saapumista. Ja kuten sanoin, minimiliikennöintiajasta pitäisi myös luopua eli liikenteen saisi halutessaan myös lopettaa heti. Näin kynnys uuden liikenteen aloittamiseen olisi mahdollisimman pieni.

Vähän nuivasti suhtaudun kyllä aikataulukoordinaatioon. Laki antaa tähän mahdollisuuden, ja vaihtoyhteyksien järjestämisessä se lienee paikallaan, mutta kilpailun kannalta on ongelmallista, jos liikennöitsijät saavat keskenään sopia markkinoiden jaosta vaikka nyt sitten aikataulujen osalta. Sehän ei tietysti estäisi kolmatta liikennöitsijää tulemasta sekoittamaan kuvioita, mutta silti. Aggressiivinenkin kilpailu on hyvästä, ja markkinamekanismi normaalisti hoitaa koordinaation: jos päällekäisyydestä on haittaa molemmille (tai kaikille) liikennöitsijöille, jompi kumpi (joku) ennemmin tai myöhemmin muuttaa aikataulujaan itse muilta kysymättä, jolloin syntyy uusi tasapainotilanne. Ja markkinat ovat puhuneet ilman että tarvitsee turvautua kolluusioon.

----------


## SlaverioT

Tässä ketjussa puhutaan enimmäkseen PSA:sta ja reittiluvista joten seuraava kommentti lienee sopiva: 
Minun on kovin vaikeaa perustella itselleni missä menee PSA-liikenteen ja toisaalta missä reittilupaliikenteen eli vapaan kilpailun välinen toiminnallinen raja. Monelle foorumin jäsenelle tämä rajanveto vaikuttaisi olevan oudonkin selvä, koska se ei nouse esiin keskusteluissa. Vaikeaa on siis perustella miksi kaupunkiseuduilla liikenne on järkevää järjestää yhteiskunnan todella tiukalla sääntelyllä, mutta näiden läheisyydessä ja samaan talousalueeseen kuuluvissa kunnissa taas yllättäen markkinaehtoisuus olisikin paras ratkaisu. 

En siis pidä tähän mennessä luotuja malleja liikenteen järjestämisestä kovinkaan toimivina. Sääntelemätön liikenne ja hinnoittelu eivät ole toimivia väleillä, joissa on laajaa päivittäistä työssäkäyntiä. Vapaan kilpailun mukanaan tuoma ennakoimattomuus ja yhteisen lippujärjestelmän puute ei esimerkiksi ole päivittäisiä työ- ja opiskelumatkoja kulkiessa etu.  Ja miten välittömän kaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinen, mutta kuitenkin merkittävää joukkoliikennevirtaa keskukseen tuottava kunta voi rahallisesti tukea kuntalaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tulevaisuudessa? Onko esimerkiksi Ikaalinen joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta osa Tampereen seutua? Mielestä merkittävästi enenmmän kuin entinen Kuru, joka kuitenkin kuuluu nykyisen viranomaisen toimialueeseen. Vastaavia esimerkkejä löytyy jokaiselta seudulta, joille joukkoliikenneviranomainen on perustettu. Pidempi seutuliikenne on siis nyt unohdettu vaikka siinä juuri on kasvupotentiaalia ja tarvetta kehittämiselle. Aina voidaan sanoa että laajennetaan PSA-viranomaisten toimialuetta, mutta mikä on sitten tällaisen laajan ylikunnallisen toimijan oikeutus demokratianäkökulmasta? Ja onko keskuskaupunkivetoisella organisaatiolla luontaista kannustinta järjestää pelkästään kehyskuntien välillä toimivia yhteyksiä paremmiksi. Nämä kun eivät palvele mitenkään suoraan keskusta. Näitä kysymyksiä ei ole juurikaan taidettu miettiä, mutta kehyskuntien näkökulmahan on aina ollut foorumilla lapsipuolen asemassa ilmeisesti johtuen foorumin jäsenpohjasta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minun on kovin vaikeaa perustella itselleni missä menee PSA-liikenteen ja toisaalta missä reittilupaliikenteen eli vapaan kilpailun välinen toiminnallinen raja. Monelle foorumin jäsenelle tämä rajanveto vaikuttaisi olevan oudonkin selvä, koska se ei nouse esiin keskusteluissa. Vaikeaa on siis perustella miksi kaupunkiseuduilla liikenne on järkevää järjestää yhteiskunnan todella tiukalla sääntelyllä, mutta näiden läheisyydessä ja samaan talousalueeseen kuuluvissa kunnissa taas yllättäen markkinaehtoisuus olisikin paras ratkaisu.


Itse asiassa tämä on minusta erittäin hyvä kysymys. Kuten tiedämme, PSA lähtee siitä, että julkisella vallalla on mahdollisuus järjestää runsaampia, parempia ja/tai edullisempia joukkoliikennepalveluita kuin markkinaehtoisesti syntyy. Suomessahan on vastikään laadittu koko joukko palvelutasoselvityksiä, sekä valtakunnallisesti että alueellisesti, joissa esitetään millaiset palvelut missäkin ovat tarkoituksenmukaisia. Sisällöllisesti niistä voisi olla hyvinkin montaa mieltä (esimerkiksi siitä miten kunnianhimoisia/pessimistisiä ne ovat), mutta ainakin selvitykset on tehty. Käsittääkseni ajatus on, että verrataan markkinaehtoisesti syntyvää tarjontaa näiden selvitysten osoittamaan tasoon. Missä markkinat eivät tuota riittävän tasokasta joukkoliikennettä, yhteiskunta hankkii sitä PSA:n hyväksymällä kilpailutusmallilla, joko brutto- versus nettomallilla, tai tilaaja-tuottaja -mallilla versus konsessiomallilla.

Aika paljon siis riippuu siitä minkä tasoista joukkoliikennepalvelua päättäjät haluavat. Jos halutaan tasokasta ja runsasta liikennettä niin sitten sitä saadaan, mutta siitä on oltava valmis maksamaan. Ja aika usein taitaa olla niin että ei haluta maksaa, joten pidetään tavoitetaso riittävän matalana, jotta joko markkinat hoitavat sen kokonaan tai sitten ostoliikennettä tarvitaan vain vähän.




> En siis pidä tähän mennessä luotuja malleja liikenteen järjestämisestä kovinkaan toimivina. Sääntelemätön liikenne ja hinnoittelu eivät ole toimivia väleillä, joissa on laajaa päivittäistä työssäkäyntiä. Vapaan kilpailun mukanaan tuoma ennakoimattomuus ja yhteisen lippujärjestelmän puute ei esimerkiksi ole päivittäisiä työ- ja opiskelumatkoja kulkiessa etu.


Minusta olet hieman turhankin pessimistinen. Vapaa kilpailu tarkoittaa että muutoksia voi tehdä nopeasti (paitsi että laki edellyttää että vähintään kaksi vuotta on liikennöitävä), mutta liikennöitsijän etu ei ole rakentaa sellaista reitti- ja aikatauluhimmeliä, joka on epäselvä tai elää täysin hallitsemattomasti koko ajan. Sellainen karkottaa asiakkaat eikä rahaa tule. Toki jonkun reitin/vuoron loppuminen olisi vaikea tilanne, mutta eipä se vähemmän vaikea ole nykymallissa. Ja jos yhteiskunta on sitä mieltä, että jokin yhteys on elintärkeä, se voi ottaa sen järjestettäväkseen, jos tällainen uhka on.




> Pidempi seutuliikenne on siis nyt unohdettu vaikka siinä juuri on kasvupotentiaalia ja tarvetta kehittämiselle. Aina voidaan sanoa että laajennetaan PSA-viranomaisten toimialuetta, mutta mikä on sitten tällaisen laajan ylikunnallisen toimijan oikeutus demokratianäkökulmasta? Ja onko keskuskaupunkivetoisella organisaatiolla luontaista kannustinta järjestää pelkästään kehyskuntien välillä toimivia yhteyksiä paremmiksi. Nämä kun eivät palvele mitenkään suoraan keskusta. Näitä kysymyksiä ei ole juurikaan taidettu miettiä, mutta kehyskuntien näkökulmahan on aina ollut foorumilla lapsipuolen asemassa ilmeisesti johtuen foorumin jäsenpohjasta.


Hyviä kysymyksiä, mutta en näe että tilanne ainakaan huononee nykytilaan verrattuna.

----------


## LateZ

Reittilupaliikenteen kytkeminen muuhun liikenteeseen lienee kaikille epäselvää toistaiseksi. Taksa- ja lippukysymykset ovat olennaisia siellä, missä matkustajia on muutama ja heidän palvelunsa hoituu kätevästi reittiliikenteen avulla. Ei liene tarpeen lähettää kahta taksia hakemaan kymmentä koululaista paikasta, josta tulee sopiva reittivuoro. Toisaalta taas 15 km:n asiointimatkalle kaupunkikeskukseen ei voida olettaa lippuja ostettavan netistä alkaen 3 euroa.

Tänäänkin viimeinen bussivuoro Haminasta Virojoelle lähtee kello 18:15 edellisen lähtiessä klo. 16:00. Myöhempi vuoro on reittilupavuoro, jossa mm. seutu- ja kaupunkiliput eivät kelpaa maksuvälineenä. Liikennetarvetta lienee on, mutta tuskin rahaa ostaa päällekkäistä ostovuoroa, jossa kaikki liput kelpaavat. Siirtymäajan sopimusten päättyessä vastaava liikennetarjonta on arkipäivää kaikilla kaupunkiseuduilla, mikäli lippuasioita ei saada ajoissa kuntoon.

----------


## Alikessu

Mihinkäs nuo lausunnot oikein annetaan? Eihän ne suoraan Onnibussille mene ja jos menevät niin miksi? Lausunnot on annettu 3.8 ja parin päivän päästä ne ovat jo tällä foorumilla räävittävänä, ei viranomaiset ennen ole niitä jakaneet, mutta tyyli on ilmeisesti muuttunut totaalisesti...
Jotenkin sanon vaan, että haisoo hiukkasen jollekin. Tosin olen ymmärätnyt tässä ulkopuolisena, mutta muuten vaan uteliaana, että kaikki mitä Onnibussilla tehdään on taputusten arvoista, ei mikään ole ihmeellistä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mihinkäs nuo lausunnot oikein annetaan? Eihän ne suoraan Onnibussille mene ja jos menevät niin miksi? Lausunnot on annettu 3.8 ja parin päivän päästä ne ovat jo tällä foorumilla räävittävänä, ei viranomaiset ennen ole niitä jakaneet, mutta tyyli on ilmeisesti muuttunut totaalisesti...


Jos hallinto-oikeuteen tehdään valitus, kyllä ne lausunnot sieltä saa ihan pyytämällä.

http://www.oikeus.fi/41988.htm

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mihinkäs nuo lausunnot oikein annetaan? Eihän ne suoraan Onnibussille mene ja jos menevät niin miksi? Lausunnot on annettu 3.8 ja parin päivän päästä ne ovat jo tällä foorumilla räävittävänä, ei viranomaiset ennen ole niitä jakaneet, mutta tyyli on ilmeisesti muuttunut totaalisesti...
> Jotenkin sanon vaan, että haisoo hiukkasen jollekin. Tosin olen ymmärätnyt tässä ulkopuolisena, mutta muuten vaan uteliaana, että kaikki mitä Onnibussilla tehdään on taputusten arvoista, ei mikään ole ihmeellistä.


Erikoisia vihjauksia. Eikös Suomessa viranomaisen toiminta ole lähtökohtaisesti julkista? Jos tiedustelee viranomaisen kirjaamosta asiakirjoja niin on oikeutettu saamaan ne ellei niitä ole luokiteltu erikseen salassapidettäviksi. Itsekin olen pari kertaa tiedustellut julkisia asiakirjoja ja saanut ne, tosin vasta muutaman yrityksen jälkeen onnistuttuani kuvaamaan riittävän yksityiskohtaisesti mitä haluan. Juridisia yksityiskohtia tarkemmin tuntematta otaksuisin myös että Onnibus on osallinen omien lupa-asioidensa käsittelyyn ja normaalisti oikeutettu saamaan tiedoksi muiden osapuolten antamat lausunnot? Miksi ne lausunnot sitäpaitsi pitäisi salata? Ei niissä liene liikesalaisuuksia mukana? Ja niiden varjolla yritetään ylläpitää monopolia markkinatalousyhteiskunnassa, mikä ei todellakaan ole ao. yritysten yksityisasia tai liikesalaisuus.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tosin olen ymmärätnyt tässä ulkopuolisena, mutta muuten vaan uteliaana, että kaikki mitä Onnibussilla tehdään on taputusten arvoista, ei mikään ole ihmeellistä.


Olet toki täysin vapaa antamaan taputuksia mille tahansa bussiyhtiölle. Mutta jos monet muut kirjoittajat haluavat antaa niitä Onnibusille, miksi pitäisi niitä jotenkin rajoittaa? Olet toki täysin vapaa myös arvostelemaan Onnibusin toimintaa, jos katsot sen tarpeelliseksi. Mutta miksi pitäisi keksiä arvostelua vain pelkästä arvostelun ilosta?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olet toki täysin vapaa antamaan taputuksia mille tahansa bussiyhtiölle.


Tämä onkin hyvä haaste. Kehu bussiyhtiö päivässä! Kertokaa kaikki esimerkkinne innovatiivisesta toiminnasta eri liikennöitsijöiden bisneksissä.

Jos innovatiivisuutta löytyy, sen hienompaa. Pahaa vain pelkään että esimerkkejä ei liene kovin monta Onnibusin ulkopuolella...

----------


## iiko

> Tänäänkin viimeinen bussivuoro Haminasta Virojoelle lähtee kello 18:15 edellisen lähtiessä klo. 16:00. Myöhempi vuoro on reittilupavuoro, jossa mm. seutu- ja kaupunkiliput eivät kelpaa maksuvälineenä. Liikennetarvetta lienee on, mutta tuskin rahaa ostaa päällekkäistä ostovuoroa, jossa kaikki liput kelpaavat. Siirtymäajan sopimusten päättyessä vastaava liikennetarjonta on arkipäivää kaikilla kaupunkiseuduilla, mikäli lippuasioita ei saada ajoissa kuntoon.


Koska paperi-Hesari on tätä(kin) aihetta sivunnut viime päivinä, niin linkitetään tämä juttu tänne:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/kahden_yhtion_...nnalla/6231725

Onnibussi ja Vuorela ovat kärmeissään Matkahuollolle, kun Matkahuolto valitsee kumppaneitaan, ketkä saavat kuskata autoissa kulkevaa rahtia. Onnibussi ei saa kuljetettavakseen Tre-Pori-reitillä rahtia ja Vuorelankin kohdalla homma menee siten, että esim. Virojoelle menevä paketti laitetaan Savonlinjan taikka Pölhölän kyytiin, jotka kuskaavat paketin Haminaan ja jossa sitten Vuorelan kuski kerää Virojoen paketit kyytiinsä. Ihan kun niitä ei voisi jo Helsingissä lastata Vuorelan autoon. Kostaako MH sitä, ettei Vuorela ole EB-porukkaa?

Joka tapauksessa aika erikoista käyttäytymistä käytännössä määräävässä asemassa olevalta toimijalta.

----------


## ultrix

> Tässä ketjussa puhutaan enimmäkseen PSA:sta ja reittiluvista joten seuraava kommentti lienee sopiva: 
> Minun on kovin vaikeaa perustella itselleni missä menee PSA-liikenteen ja toisaalta missä reittilupaliikenteen eli vapaan kilpailun välinen toiminnallinen raja. Monelle foorumin jäsenelle tämä rajanveto vaikuttaisi olevan oudonkin selvä, koska se ei nouse esiin keskusteluissa. Vaikeaa on siis perustella miksi kaupunkiseuduilla liikenne on järkevää järjestää yhteiskunnan todella tiukalla sääntelyllä, mutta näiden läheisyydessä ja samaan talousalueeseen kuuluvissa kunnissa taas yllättäen markkinaehtoisuus olisikin paras ratkaisu. 
> 
> En siis pidä tähän mennessä luotuja malleja liikenteen järjestämisestä kovinkaan toimivina. Sääntelemätön liikenne ja hinnoittelu eivät ole toimivia väleillä, joissa on laajaa päivittäistä työssäkäyntiä. Vapaan kilpailun mukanaan tuoma ennakoimattomuus ja yhteisen lippujärjestelmän puute ei esimerkiksi ole päivittäisiä työ- ja opiskelumatkoja kulkiessa etu.  Ja miten välittömän kaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinen, mutta kuitenkin merkittävää joukkoliikennevirtaa keskukseen tuottava kunta voi rahallisesti tukea kuntalaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tulevaisuudessa? Onko esimerkiksi Ikaalinen joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta osa Tampereen seutua? Mielestä merkittävästi enenmmän kuin entinen Kuru, joka kuitenkin kuuluu nykyisen viranomaisen toimialueeseen. Vastaavia esimerkkejä löytyy jokaiselta seudulta, joille joukkoliikenneviranomainen on perustettu. Pidempi seutuliikenne on siis nyt unohdettu vaikka siinä juuri on kasvupotentiaalia ja tarvetta kehittämiselle. Aina voidaan sanoa että laajennetaan PSA-viranomaisten toimialuetta, mutta mikä on sitten tällaisen laajan ylikunnallisen toimijan oikeutus demokratianäkökulmasta? Ja onko keskuskaupunkivetoisella organisaatiolla luontaista kannustinta järjestää pelkästään kehyskuntien välillä toimivia yhteyksiä paremmiksi. Nämä kun eivät palvele mitenkään suoraan keskusta. Näitä kysymyksiä ei ole juurikaan taidettu miettiä, mutta kehyskuntien näkökulmahan on aina ollut foorumilla lapsipuolen asemassa ilmeisesti johtuen foorumin jäsenpohjasta.


Hyvä kysymys. Huomaa kuitenkin, että toimivaltaisten kaupunkiseutujen rajat ylittävässä liikenteessä toimivaltainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen on ELY. Ikaalisten liikenteestä siis päätetään Pirkanmaan ELY:ssä. Pirkanmaan ELY on myös päättänyt soveltaa PSA:ta.




> Reittilupaliikenteen kytkeminen muuhun liikenteeseen lienee kaikille epäselvää toistaiseksi. Taksa- ja lippukysymykset ovat olennaisia siellä, missä matkustajia on muutama ja heidän palvelunsa hoituu kätevästi reittiliikenteen avulla. Ei liene tarpeen lähettää kahta taksia hakemaan kymmentä koululaista paikasta, josta tulee sopiva reittivuoro. Toisaalta taas 15 km:n asiointimatkalle kaupunkikeskukseen ei voida olettaa lippuja ostettavan netistä alkaen 3 euroa.
> 
> Tänäänkin viimeinen bussivuoro Haminasta Virojoelle lähtee kello 18:15 edellisen lähtiessä klo. 16:00. Myöhempi vuoro on reittilupavuoro, jossa mm. seutu- ja kaupunkiliput eivät kelpaa maksuvälineenä. Liikennetarvetta lienee on, mutta tuskin rahaa ostaa päällekkäistä ostovuoroa, jossa kaikki liput kelpaavat. Siirtymäajan sopimusten päättyessä vastaava liikennetarjonta on arkipäivää kaikilla kaupunkiseuduilla, mikäli lippuasioita ei saada ajoissa kuntoon.


Reittiliikenne ja PSA-liikenne voidaan kytkeä yhteen siten, että reittiluvan haltija tekee viranomaisen kanssa yhteistariffisopimuksen samaan tapaan kuin Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä 90-luvun puolivälistä asti. Tarkemmin en tunne, miten kausilippujen clearing on sovittu, mutta reittilupaliikenteessä kaikkinainen lipputuki on kielletty  tulkinnanvaraista lienee lähinnä se, voidaanko kausilippumatkustajan nousuista veloittaa arvolipun hinta, vai jaetaanko kausilipuista saatu kokonaispotti kaikkien kausilippunousujen kesken.

----------


## tkp

> Onnibussi ja Vuorela ovat kärmeissään Matkahuollolle, kun Matkahuolto valitsee kumppaneitaan, ketkä saavat kuskata autoissa kulkevaa rahtia.


Eikö Matkahuolto saisi valita itse kumppaneitaan?




> Joka tapauksessa aika erikoista käyttäytymistä käytännössä määräävässä asemassa olevalta toimijalta.


Onko Matkahuolto määräävässä asemassa Suomessa tavaraliikenteessä? Onnibus voi mennä kysymään vaikka Itellalta tai Schenkeriltä jos saisi kuljetussopimuksen Tampere-Pori välille...

----------


## ultrix

> Eikö Matkahuolto saisi valita itse kumppaneitaan?
> 
> Onko Matkahuolto määräävässä asemassa Suomessa tavaraliikenteessä? Onnibus voi mennä kysymään vaikka Itellalta tai Schenkeriltä jos saisi kuljetussopimuksen Tampere-Pori välille...


Lauri Möttö ky:llä ja Oy Matkahuolto Ab:lla on voimassaoleva sopimus. Tarkkaa sisältöä en tunne, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että Mötön pitäisi olla tasavertaisessa asemassa muiden MH-bussiyhtiöiden kanssa rahdinkuljetuksen osalta. Tavaran kierrättäminen Lauttakylän kautta on siten tulkittavissa mahdolliseksi sopimusrikkomukseksi.

----------


## SlaverioT

Minun mielestä nykyisillä rakenteilla ja resursseilla ei siirtymäsopimusten jälkeistä liikennettä pystytä järkevästi hoitamaan ELY-alueella. Kyse merkittävästä määrästä suomalaisia joita asia koskettaa. Puhutaan varmaan hieman alle miljoonasta ihmisestä? 




> Hyviä kysymyksiä, mutta en näe että tilanne ainakaan huononee nykytilaan verrattuna.


Toisaalta kun tehdään uutta suurella vaivalla ja kustannuksella olisi lienee vaadittava parempaa?
Tärkeä kysymys on kuinka voidaan ohjata lipputuki kuluttajalle tilanteessa jossa yhteistä lippujärjestelmää ei ole. Seutulippu on tarjonnut välineen tähän. Täydentävien yhteyksien hankinta julkisin varoin ei korvaa hintatukea.  Mukaan tulevat myös KELA-korvatut koululaismatkat tms. Niiden hallinnointi muuttuu vaikeammaksi jos käytössä useamman liikennöijän vuoro ja hinnoitteluja liikennöitsijöiden mukaan. Ja hiljaisen ajan vuorot muuttuvat vähemmän houkutteleviksi kun matkustajan paluu samalla yhtiöllä ei ole yhtä todennäköistä useasta liikennöijästä johtuen. Ristiinsubventoinnin mahdollisuus siis pienenee. Nämä vuorot siis ehkä jäävät yhteiskunnan ostettaviksi. Tämän lisäksi pitäisi jäädä mielestäni vielä rahaa edellä mainittuun kausilippujen lippusubventioon matkustajille. Joten en vielä tässä vaiheessa sano ettei tilanne voi olla huonompi. Myös hinnoittelu mekanismit ovat kovin erilaisia. Nykyinen lippujärjestelmä on antanut alennuksia erityisryhmille ja toisaalta säännöllisesti käyttäville. Lentoliikenteen kaltainen hinnoittelu taas suosii aikaista varaajaa. Näin siis Onnibussin osalta. Näitä on siis vaikea vertailla. Joka tapauksessa jos nyt päätetty vastuuviranomaisjako vakiintuu on Suomessa käytössä muista Pohjoismaista eroava malli.




> Missä markkinat eivät tuota riittävän tasokasta joukkoliikennettä, yhteiskunta hankkii sitä PSA:n hyväksymällä kilpailutusmallilla, joko brutto- versus nettomallilla, tai tilaaja-tuottaja -mallilla versus konsessiomallilla.


Markkinat tuskin tuottavat juuri missään riittävän tasokasta joukkoliikennettä ilman yhteiskunnan osallistumista. ELY:t näyttävät jatkavan jo aiemmin käyttämässään nettomallissa. Bruttomalli ja TilTu taitaa käytännössä olla sama joten niitä ei ole syytä erotella. Eli siis kolme päävaihtoehtoa. Ensimmäistä konsessio- eli käyttöoikeusmallin käyttöönottoa odotan mielenkiinnolla. Mielenkiintoista olisi jos ELY käyttäisi sitä. Se muodostaisi yhtenäisen järjestelmän pienin hallintomenoin. Toki pienten toimijoiden olisi pakko muodostaa yhteenliittymiä, sillä ilman niitä osallistuminen mahdotonta. Varsinkin lipputulojen jääminen liikennöijälle, joka on konsession ominaisuus pienentää yhteiskunnan riskiä.  Toisaalta kuinka sitouttaa ELY:n alueella olevat kunnat liikenteen rahoitukseen joka on näennäisesti valtion viranomaisen vastuulla?




> Hyvä kysymys. Huomaa kuitenkin, että toimivaltaisten kaupunkiseutujen rajat ylittävässä liikenteessä toimivaltainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen on ELY. Ikaalisten liikenteestä siis päätetään Pirkanmaan ELY:ssä. Pirkanmaan ELY on myös päättänyt soveltaa PSA:ta.


Juuri toimijoiden rajapinta muodostaa epäjatkuvuuskohdan liikenteen järjestämisessä. Tämä raja on sijainnut tähän asti Tampereen rajalla ja nyt se vain siirtyy kauemmas. Sitä yritin ilmeisen vajavaisesti ilmaista Ikaalinen esimerkillä. Keinotekoiset kuntarajat esim. Kurun osalta eivät perustu toiminnallisiin kokonaisuuksiin. Jos ja kun tavoitteena on liikenteen ohjaaminen joukkoliikenteeseen on keskeisten kuntien ulkonaolo ongelma. Hämeenkyröstä pendelöintiä on Tampereelle 22,1% työvoimasta ja lähes toinen mokoma muihin Joli-kuntiin. Sekään ei kuulu Joli-alueeseen.

Mitä sitten merkitsee mainitsemasi Pirkanmaan ELY:n PSA:n soveltaminen? Totta kai ELY:n on sovellettava palvelusopimusasetusta tilaamassaan liikenteessä, mutta ei kai ELY sentään ole tehnyt päätöstä tilata kaikkea Pirkanmaan sisäistä liikennettä Tampereen tapaan? Käsitykseni mukaan se vain jatkaa entiseen malliin eli yrittää vähillä määrärahoilla paikkailla yksityisiltä jääviä aukkoja tilaamalla nettokilpailutettuja vuoroja. Ei mielestäni siis mitään uutta. Todellinen merkittävä asia olisikin jos ELY tilaisi jokaisen pääsuunnan liikenteen löyhästi rajatulla käyttöoikeusmallilla. Siihen ELY:jen resurssit voisivat jopa pienellä lisäyksellä riittääkin.

----------


## iiko

> Eikö Matkahuolto saisi valita itse kumppaneitaan?
> 
> 
> 
> Onko Matkahuolto määräävässä asemassa Suomessa tavaraliikenteessä? Onnibus voi mennä kysymään vaikka Itellalta tai Schenkeriltä jos saisi kuljetussopimuksen Tampere-Pori välille...


Ainahan sitä saivarella voi, mutta Matkahuolto taitaa olla ainoa toimiva tavaraliikenteessä, joka kulkee linja-autojen kyydeissä linja-autoasemalta toiselle taikka MH:n muiden asiamiesten välillä. Siksi on minusta aika omituista, että tietyissä tilanteissa MH laittaa mieluummin paketit matkaan mutkan kautta kuin suoraan. Tässä Hamina-Helsinki-tapauksessahan MH ei edes suostunut laittamaan noita Vuorelan linjoja edes näyttötauluihinsa ennenkuin jutusta tuli julkinen. Eikä lippujakaan voinut ostaa etukäteen MH:lta, sitä ei taida kyetä vieläkään. Ja kyseessä on ihan normaalien liikennelupien mukaisesta liikenteestä eikä edes mistään onnibusseilusta, jos se katsotaan jotenkin aisan yli hyppimiseksi ja oikeuksien loukkaamiseksi. 

MH:n omien sivujen mukaan "Oy Matkahuolto Ab on 28. päivänä tammikuuta 1933 perustettu yksityinen bussiliikenteen palvelu- ja markkinointiyritys. Yhtiön pääliiketoiminta-alat ovat Matka- ja Pakettipalvelut. Lisäksi yhtiö harjoittaa kahvila- ja kioskitoimintaa. *Yhtiön omistavat suomalaiset yksityiset bussiyritykset.* Yhtiön palveluksessa on noin 700 henkilöä."

Erikoista, jos firma laittaa omistajayritykset jotenkin paremmuus- taikka suosituimmuusjärjestykseen toimissaan.

----------


## Lasse

> Ainahan sitä saivarella voi, mutta Matkahuolto taitaa olla ainoa toimiva tavaraliikenteessä, joka kulkee linja-autojen kyydeissä linja-autoasemalta toiselle taikka MH:n muiden asiamiesten välillä. Siksi on minusta aika omituista, että tietyissä tilanteissa MH laittaa mieluummin paketit matkaan mutkan kautta kuin suoraan. Tässä Hamina-Helsinki-tapauksessahan MH ei edes suostunut laittamaan noita Vuorelan linjoja edes näyttötauluihinsa ennenkuin jutusta tuli julkinen. Eikä lippujakaan voinut ostaa etukäteen MH:lta, sitä ei taida kyetä vieläkään. Ja kyseessä on ihan normaalien liikennelupien mukaisesta liikenteestä eikä edes mistään onnibusseilusta, jos se katsotaan jotenkin aisan yli hyppimiseksi ja oikeuksien loukkaamiseksi.


Ainahan sitä saivarrella voi. Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa että Tampereen ja Porin välillä kulkee "mutkan kautta" yhteys kerran tunnissa. Näin ei ole tilanne suoraan ajettaessa, eli taitaa olla kuitenkin se toimivampi ratkaisu joka on käytössä.

Case Vuorelan itkussa tulee huomioida että sama kohtelu oli myös Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteellä ja Pohjolan Liikenteellä uusissa Helsinki-Hamina vuoroissa. Ovatko he itkeneet asiasta jossakin ja jatkuvasti? Taitaa peräti olla niin ikävästi, ettei ESLL ja PL hekään saa kuljettaa rahtia näissä ko Helsinki-Hamina vuoroissa. Ja koska tilanne on näin, Onnibusia ei siis syrjitä mitenkään, vaan kohdellaan ihan samoin kuten kaikkia muutakin tällä hetkellä tulevaa uutta liikennettä.

Sekin tuo lisää huvitavuutta tähän Tampere-Pori linjan rahtikiistaan, että Onnibusin aamu-, perjantain päivä- sekä iltavuorilla on vain viiden minuutin kääntöaika Porissa. Se aika lienee kuitenkin tarvittava auton siistimiseen ja matkustajavaihdokseen, joten Onnibus on itse omalla aikataulullaan sulkenut pois mahdollisuuden rahdinkuljetuksiin näillä vuoroilla. Iltapäivän 20 minutin käntöaika on rimaa hipoen sellainen että siinä ehtisi muutaman paketin vaihtamaan.

----------


## sm3

Tosiaan Onnibus (ja pari muuta) valittavat siinä missä vaikka Paunukin. Se vain jätetään kertomatta. 

En ymmärrä tuota parin yhtiön heittäytymistä uhrin asemaan. Enkä ymmärrä ihmisiä jotka liputtavat Onnibus:n puolesta vain sen takia että he kuvittelevat Matkahuollon pahaksi monopoliksi joka "kiusaa" kunniallisia yrittäjiä kuten Onnibus:ia. 

Miksi Onnibus yrittää saada erityisasemaa tai erityiskohtelua sen vuoksi että he ovat tekemässä jotain uutta. Sama ala, samat bussit, samat kuljettajat, samat tiet, samat säädökset, samat oikeudet ja velvollisuudet, en näe Onnibus:issa mitään minkä takia sen pitäisi saada erityiskohtelua halvat hinnat eivät myöskään ole pätevä syy. 

Vaikka Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö kuuluu Matkahuoltoon niin Onnibus ei kuulu koska se on erillinen yhtiö joka käyttää Matkahuoltoon kuulumattomia yhtiöitä. Esim. Turkuun menevä vuoro ei ole Mötön vuoro vaan Rindelin, Rindell taas ei tainnut kuulua Matkahuoltoon. Möttö ajaa vissiin yhtä vuoroa itse, mutta Onnibus Oy:n nimellä ja Onnibus ei kuulu Matkahuoltoon. Toisaalta Onnibus on Lauri Mötön omistama, mutta periytyykö tuo MH:n kuuuluminen Onnibus liikennettä ajaville yhtiöille?
Jos Matkahuolto haluaa kierrättää paketit mutkan kautta niin tehkööt niin. Onnibus ajaa varsin harvoi kuitenkin (harvemmin kuin se mutkan kautta menevä?) joten se saattaa olla jo tarpeeksi hyvä syy. 

Toisaalta Vuorela, Pohjolan Liikenne, ja Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne kuuluvat Matkahuoltoon ja Vuorelaa lukuunottamatta EB:hen. Silti Matkahuollolla on oikeus valikoida, ja he juuri välttävät "omien" vuorojensa suosimista. Syitä Matkahuollon päätökseen en tunne, ja niiden "reiluutta" en osaa sanoa.

----------


## Alikessu

> Lauri Möttö ky:llä ja Oy Matkahuolto Ab:lla on voimassaoleva sopimus. Tarkkaa sisältöä en tunne, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että Mötön pitäisi olla tasavertaisessa asemassa muiden MH-bussiyhtiöiden kanssa rahdinkuljetuksen osalta. Tavaran kierrättäminen Lauttakylän kautta on siten tulkittavissa mahdolliseksi sopimusrikkomukseksi.


Mitäs tällä on merkitystä?
Aamulehdessä 23.4.2012 tomerasti kielletään, että Lauri Möttö ky:llä ja Onnibussilla ei ole toistensa kanssa tekemistä  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

> Miksi Onnibus yrittää saada erityisasemaa tai erityiskohtelua sen vuoksi että he ovat tekemässä jotain uutta. Sama ala, samat bussit, samat kuljettajat, samat tiet, samat säädökset, samat oikeudet ja velvollisuudet, en näe Onnibus:issa mitään minkä takia sen pitäisi saada erityiskohtelua halvat hinnat eivät myöskään ole pätevä syy.


Minulla ei ole henkikökohtaisesti mitään Onnibusia vastaan. Suomi on vapaa maa, ja jokainen on vapaa yrittämään, mutta vallitsevien sääntöjen puitteissa.
Halusimme tai ei, niin voimassa on vielä vajaan kaksi vuotta siirtymäkausi. Jokaisella on oikeus omaan mielipiteeseen siitä, onko se tarpeellinen tai onko se liian pitkä. Fakta on kuitenkin se, että siirtymäkausi on olemassa ja se on tälläiseksi laissa määritelty. Sen kanssa on elettävä.
Onnibus on kokeillut rajoja. Oikeus tulee aikanaan päättämään onko luvat myönnetty vallitsevien lakien mukaan vai ei.

Tässä tilanteessa, kun siirtymäkautta on vielä melko paljon jäljellä, on useita avoinna olevia kysymyksiä. Tällä perusteella on Matkahuolto, kuten on myös lukemattomat kerrat julkisuudessa tuonut esille, valinnut olla tarjoamatta lippu ja rahtipalveluja nyt myönnettäville uusille vuorille. Oli liikennöitsijä Onnibus tai joku perinnön saanut.


Pekka Mötön sukuoikeus-termi on melko hauska. Siksi, että heidän oma Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö on pohjimmiltaan myös samanlainen vanha suku-yhtiö, kuin ne joille hän kiukuttelee. Itselleni tulee mieleen, että kysessä taitaa olla yhden miehen katkeruus omalle suvulleen siitä, ettei he ole aikoinaan tajunnut muuttaa yhtiötään jonnekin rahakaammalle seudulle kuin Kitee.

----------


## JaniP

Onneksi siirtymäkaudet loppuvat joskus ja onneksi myös raiteet vaupautuvat ja VR saa Onnijunan kilpailijakseen. Siitäs saavat! Hahahaha  :Very Happy: 

Ihania uutisia:
http://ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/377435/...atkakeskukseen
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/art-1288490989707.html

Onnibus vaan yksinkertaisesti saa hymyni korviin  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Onneksi siirtymäkaudet loppuvat joskus ja onneksi myös raiteet vaupautuvat ja VR saa Onnijunan kilpailijakseen. Siitäs saavat! Hahahaha 
> 
> Ihania uutisia:
> http://ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/377435/...atkakeskukseen
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/art-1288490989707.html
> 
> Onnibus vaan yksinkertaisesti saa hymyni korviin


Ei tässä sinänsä kilpailla, koska olen ymmärtänyt että oikein hyvät välit heillä on muihin yhtiöihin ja muiden yhtiöiden kuljettajiin. Ja turha niitä on pilata "siitäs saivat" asenteella. Oma kantani tähän asiaan on *ehdottoman* puolueeton. 

Ihan mielenkiintoinen tuo Turun suunnitelma. 

Minulle Onnibus ei saa hymyä korviin, koska se on minulle vain tapa liikkua paikasta toiseen.  :Wink:

----------


## LateZ

Tulevaisuuden matkustusta, Hervannan Onniasemalta iltapikalla Varissuon Onniasemalle, iltapalaksi Onniburgeri ja yöksi Onnihotelliin.

Rupeavat pikkuhiljaa suunnitelmat kuulostamaan aika suurilta. Hiukan mietityttää, onko halpabussikeisari joukkoineen ihan tosissaan, vai onko tavoitteena vain huomion saaminen julkisuudessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tulevaisuuden matkustusta, Hervannan Onniasemalta iltapikalla Varissuon Onniasemalle, iltapalaksi Onniburgeri ja yöksi Onnihotelliin.
> 
> Rupeavat pikkuhiljaa suunnitelmat kuulostamaan aika suurilta. Hiukan mietityttää, onko halpabussikeisari joukkoineen ihan tosissaan, vai onko tavoitteena vain huomion saaminen julkisuudessa.


Omenahotellit on jo keksitty joten tarvinneeko Mötön nyt välttämättä vielä Onnihotellejakin pystyttää? Burgeribisneksessäkin kilpailu pelaa jo valmiiksi. Onnimarket voisi kyllä olla kiva - kartellivapaata ruokaa ynnä pitkä nenä K:lle ja S:lle! Mutta vitsi vitsinä.  :Wink: 

Uskoisin että on tosissaan. Kun tarkemmin mietit näitä hankkeita niin mikä niissä on niin mahdottoman suurta? Niinpä, ainoastaan idea. Itse suunnitelmat ovat täysin realistisia kun katsoo miten rahoituskuviot ja riskien jaot menevät. Tuota kutsutaan yrittäjyydeksi.

----------


## Lasse

> Rupeavat pikkuhiljaa suunnitelmat kuulostamaan aika suurilta. Hiukan mietityttää, onko halpabussikeisari joukkoineen ihan tosissaan, vai onko tavoitteena vain huomion saaminen julkisuudessa.


Epäilen jälkimmäistä. Toisaalta tällälailla ovat saanet hyvin huomiota uudelle yritykselleen. Ja ilmaiseksi.

----------


## hmikko

Eikös halpalento- ja halpabussiyhtiöiden ideaan ole kuulunut nimenomaan terminaaleihin liittyvien kustannusten äärimmäinen minimoiminen? Ryanairin lähdöt ovat missälie navettaterminaaleisssa syrjäkentillä. Miten tähän malliin mahtuu matkakeskuksen rakentaminen? Turun matkakeskuksen suunnitelmat ovat olleet ainakin tähän asti aika megalomaanisia. Painopiste on ollut enemmän kiinteistöbisneksessä kuin joukkoliikenteessä. Tietty voihan Onni tehdä onnistunutta kiinteistöbisnestä, eipä siinä mitään.

----------


## iiko

> Case Vuorelan itkussa tulee huomioida että sama kohtelu oli myös Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteellä ja Pohjolan Liikenteellä uusissa Helsinki-Hamina vuoroissa. Ovatko he itkeneet asiasta jossakin ja jatkuvasti? Taitaa peräti olla niin ikävästi, ettei ESLL ja PL hekään saa kuljettaa rahtia näissä ko Helsinki-Hamina vuoroissa. Ja koska tilanne on näin, Onnibusia ei siis syrjitä mitenkään, vaan kohdellaan ihan samoin kuten kaikkia muutakin tällä hetkellä tulevaa uutta liikennettä.


ESLL:n ja Pohjolan ei tarvitse vinkua, kun muutenkin ajavat kaikki muut vuorot Haminan/Kotkan suuntaan. Tuo Haminan vuoro on se Hostikan aiemmin ajelema linja. Sitä en tajua, miksi lupaviranomainen teki noin käsittämättömän ratkaisun että antoi luvat kaikille. 

Vaikka Vuorela ei olekaan EB:ssä, niin mikä estää sitä MH:n omistajayrityksenä (siis jos sen kerran omistavat suomalaiset bussiyritykset) kuskailemasta MH:n paketteja? Minun mielestäni MH on tuossa konseptissa määräävässä markkina-asemassa. 

Luulisi sen olevan myös asiakkaan (pakettien lähettäjän) etu, jos paketit kulkevat mahdollisimman nopeasti perille.

----------


## JaniP

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/on...ljettu/602376/




> Onnibus on Mötön mukaan kärsinyt perinteisten toimijoiden häiriköinnistä. Yhteistyö Matkahuollon kanssa ei ole toiminut ja muutamat  yhtiöt ovat valittaneet Onnibusin saamista reittiluvista. Onnibus ei kuitenkaan aio perääntyä.
> 
> Me lyömme kiusaajille luuta kurkkuun poikittain.


Oikea asenne  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:23 ----------




> Eikös halpalento- ja halpabussiyhtiöiden ideaan ole kuulunut nimenomaan terminaaleihin liittyvien kustannusten äärimmäinen minimoiminen? Ryanairin lähdöt ovat missälie navettaterminaaleisssa syrjäkentillä. Miten tähän malliin mahtuu matkakeskuksen rakentaminen? Turun matkakeskuksen suunnitelmat ovat olleet ainakin tähän asti aika megalomaanisia. Painopiste on ollut enemmän kiinteistöbisneksessä kuin joukkoliikenteessä. Tietty voihan Onni tehdä onnistunutta kiinteistöbisnestä, eipä siinä mitään.


Matkakeskuksen megalomaanisuus perustuukin muulle kaupungin kehittämiselle. Joukkoliikenne luo keskittymän, jonka ympärille on hyvä rakentaa uutta keskustaa. Logistisesti Pohjola on hyvä keskustakaupan laajentamisalue, koska joukkoliikenteen lisäksi sinne on myös paljon järkevämpää järjestää henkilöautoliikenne kuin ydinkeskustaan, jota taas tulisi kehittää kävelykeskustamaiseen suuntaan.

Turun matkakeskus olisi onnistunut silloin, kun se saavuttaisi _suhteellisessa mittakaavassa_ saman aseman kuin mikä Helsingin rautatieasemalla on Helsingissä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikös halpalento- ja halpabussiyhtiöiden ideaan ole kuulunut nimenomaan terminaaleihin liittyvien kustannusten äärimmäinen minimoiminen? Ryanairin lähdöt ovat missälie navettaterminaaleisssa syrjäkentillä. Miten tähän malliin mahtuu matkakeskuksen rakentaminen? Turun matkakeskuksen suunnitelmat ovat olleet ainakin tähän asti aika megalomaanisia. Painopiste on ollut enemmän kiinteistöbisneksessä kuin joukkoliikenteessä. Tietty voihan Onni tehdä onnistunutta kiinteistöbisnestä, eipä siinä mitään.


Eihän tässä ole mitään ongelmaa. Bussiliikennebisnes ja asemabisnes ovat kaksi eri bisnestä. Kumpaakin voi pyörittää menestyksekkäästi erillisinä bisneksinä, kun rakentaa soveltuvan liiketoimintamallin.

Eikä sitäpaitsi ole olemassa mitään liiketoimintamallien käsikirjaa, missä selitetään mikä on minkäkin liikeidean takana oleva ajatus ja miten sitä pitää soveltaa. Bisneksessä on kyse luovuudesta - siitä että osaa tehdä asioita eri tavalla kuin muut. Pitää kehittää toimiva strategia, jolla erottautuu kilpailijoista ja ansaitsee enemmän kuin syö. Joskus välttämättömyydestä voi tehdä hyveen kuten Ryanair on tehnyt: korpikentät toimivat niin kustannusten, mielikuvien kuin tehokkuuden tasolla. Onnibusin Hervanta-konsepti toimii, koska se on tapa erottautua EB:sta niin juridisessa kuin markkinoinnillisessa mielessä.

Mutta ei mitään mallia pidä noudattaa uskonnollisesti, jos se ei edistä tavoitteiden saavuttamista.

Eivät kaikki Ryanairin kentät ole korpikenttiä. Esimerkiksi Madridissa Ryanair käyttää Barajasin kenttää, joka on kaupungin päälentokenttä, ja sitäpaitsi ainoa mistä on reittiliikennettä (Cuatro Vientos taitaa olla vain yleisilmailun jne. käytössä). Ja vaikka Pirkkalan kentän T2 on käytännössä lähinnä lato, ei ihan niin surkeaa terminaalia ole helppo löytää muista Ryanairin kohteista. Esim. Lontoon Stanstedin terminaali on melkoinen lasipalatsi. Ryanair käyttää halpaterminaalia, koska niin se saa trimmattua kustannuksia. Jos se saisi paremman tason samalla hinnalla, se ottaisi sen. Mutta kun ei saa niin halpaterminaali ei ole sekään huono vaihtoehto, koska se vahvistaa edullista hintamielikuvaa. Konseptin soveltaminen riippuu niin monesta paikallisesta tekijästä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pekka Mötön sukuoikeus-termi on melko hauska. Siksi, että heidän oma Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö on pohjimmiltaan myös samanlainen vanha suku-yhtiö, kuin ne joille hän kiukuttelee. Itselleni tulee mieleen, että kysessä taitaa olla yhden miehen katkeruus omalle suvulleen siitä, ettei he ole aikoinaan tajunnut muuttaa yhtiötään jonnekin rahakaammalle seudulle kuin Kitee.


Möttöhän on ihan avoimesti myöntänyt, että jollei läänitys olisi osunut sinne alueelle, joka on nykyään itärajan tuolla puolen, olisi varmasti ihan samassa asemassa kuin Paunu, Vainio ja kumppanit nyt ja puolustamassa monopoliläänityksiään. Mutta sanopa Lasse miten tuo rahakkaammalle seudulle muuttaminen olisi onnistunut, kun kerran linjaluvat oli jo muualla Suomessa jaettu? Miten Lauri Möttö olisi päässyt ajamaan Helsingin ja Tampereen väliä muuten kuin ostamalla Paunun? Millä tavoin ylipäätään missään Suomessa linja-autoyhtiö on päässyt muuttamaan linjaliikennereviiriään muuten kuin ostamalla pienempiä yhtiöitä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Möttöhän on ihan avoimesti myöntänyt, että jollei läänitys olisi osunut sinne alueelle, joka on nykyään itärajan tuolla puolen, olisi varmasti ihan samassa asemassa kuin Paunu, Vainio ja kumppanit nyt ja puolustamassa monopoliläänityksiään.


Totta, noin sanoi radiohaastattelussa.

Ja nyt seuraa päivän arvoitus: *Mikä seuraavista ei kuulu joukkoon?*

Euroopan UnioniNeuvostoliittoLinja-autoliitto

Oikea vastaus: Linja-autoliitto. Sekä Euroopan Unioni että Neuvostoliitto ovat edesauttaneet bussiliikenteen vapauttamista Suomessa, Linja-autoliitto ei.  :Wink:

----------


## pehkonen

> Vaikka Vuorela ei olekaan EB:ssä, niin mikä estää sitä MH:n omistajayrityksenä (siis jos sen kerran omistavat suomalaiset bussiyritykset) kuskailemasta MH:n paketteja? Minun mielestäni MH on tuossa konseptissa määräävässä markkina-asema
> ssa. 
> 
> Luulisi sen olevan myös asiakkaan (pakettien lähettäjän) etu, jos paketit kulkevat mahdollisimman nopeasti perille.


asiakas voi siirtää rahdin pois Matkahuollota.jos ei toiminta mielytä

----------


## J_J

> Luulisi sen olevan myös asiakkaan (pakettien lähettäjän) etu, jos paketit kulkevat mahdollisimman nopeasti perille.


Esimerkiksi Porin ja Tampereen välillä kulkee suoria vuoroja voimassa olevan aikataulun mukaan muutaman kerran päivässä (max. 3?). Vaihdollisia, rahtia kuljettavia yhteyksiä on moninkertainen määrä.

Kysymys kuuluukin, että kuinka monen asiakkaan lähetykset lopulta ovatkin perillä määränpäässään todellisuudessa nopeammin "kiertoreittiä" käyttäen... Ei yhtään auta asiaa, vaikka menisi luotisuora vuoro, jos vuoroväli on kovin pitkä (kuten se max. kolmella päivittäisellä vuoroparilla väkisinkin on).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Esimerkiksi Porin ja Tampereen välillä kulkee suoria vuoroja voimassa olevan aikataulun mukaan muutaman kerran päivässä (max. 3?). Vaihdollisia, rahtia kuljettavia yhteyksiä on moninkertainen määrä.


Ja miksei siis laiteta rahtia suoraan yhteyteen silloin kun se on tarjolla ja muina aikoina vaihdolliseen?

----------


## J_J

> Ja miksei siis laiteta rahtia suoraan yhteyteen silloin kun se on tarjolla ja muina aikoina vaihdolliseen?


Koska en ole Matkahuolto, en osaa vastata kysymykseesi. Kuitenkin rahtiaiheesta yleisellä tasolla jotain tietävänä totean, että maallikon silmin "outoja" rahdin kuljetusta ohjaavia sääntöjä on monilla muillakin reiteillä. Näitä reittejä liikennöivät yhtiöt hyväksyvät nämä ilmeisessä yhteisymmärryksessä sovitut pelisäännöt...

Toistetaan vielä myös jo pian puhki kulunut vertaus: jos ostat kuorma-auton ja marssit Itellan, Transpointin tai vaikka Vähälän terminaalille ilmoittamaan, että "alan muuten kuljettaa teidän kuormia ostamallani autolla"... Kuinka lämminhenkinen vastaanotto olisi??

----------


## kuukanko

> Toistetaan vielä myös jo pian puhki kulunut vertaus: jos ostat kuorma-auton ja marssit Itellan, Transpointin tai vaikka Vähälän terminaalille ilmoittamaan, että "alan muuten kuljettaa teidän kuormia ostamallani autolla"... Kuinka lämminhenkinen vastaanotto olisi??


Vertaus vaan ei ole validi, rahtifirmat kun eivät toimi yhteiskunnan tarjoamissa kiinteistöissä. Tosin Liikennevirastostahan on jo kuulunut, että jos Matkahuollon toiminta ei muutu, niin Liikennevirasto ottaa yhteiskunnan linja-autoasemat omaan haltuunsa. Matkahuolto voi sitten ihan vapaasti rakentaa omia linja-autoasemiaan ja toimia niillä niin kuin lystää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tosin Liikennevirastostahan on jo kuulunut, että jos Matkahuollon toiminta ei muutu, niin Liikennevirasto ottaa yhteiskunnan linja-autoasemat omaan haltuunsa. Matkahuolto voi sitten ihan vapaasti rakentaa omia linja-autoasemiaan ja toimia niillä niin kuin lystää.


Tarkoitat siis linja-autoasemien / matkakeskusten operointia? Omistushan on hajautunut jo nyt, esim. Tampereen linja-autoaseman kiinteistön omistaa Tampereen kaupunki. Matkahuolto on vain vuokralainen, jonka vuokrasopimus voidaan haluttaessa irtisanoa.

Onko tuohon lausuntoon muuten lähteviitettä? Mielenkiintoinen kommentti. Voisi olla ihan tervejärkinen vaihtoehto tasapuolisen palvelun takaamiseksi kaikille toimijoille. Julkinen monopoli ei ole hyvä, mutta yksityinen on vielä huonompi.

Samalla pitäisi tutkailla rautatiekiinteistöjen käyttöä. Jos liikennevirasto ottaa linja-autoasemat pyörittääkseen niin sitten sen pitäisi ottaa myös rautatieasemat. Ratapihojen raiteet ja laiturit sekä alikulkutunnelit ovat sen jo nyt, mutta suurimmat asemarakennukset ovat VR:llä. Nekin voisi siirtää liikenneviraston haltuun.

Tosin pidemmälle tulevaisuuteen ajatellen miettisin kyllä hieman kannattaako koko valtakunnan infraa keskittää liikennevirastolle vai olisiko aiheellisempaa maakunnallistaa se, jolloin kontrolli olisi lähempänä suorittavaa tasoa ja ulkoisia, paikallisia sidosryhmiä. Tämä mahdollistaisi kiinteistöjen paremman kehittämisen kun ei tarvitsisi taistella yhteisestä valtakunnallisesta budjetista. Tosin käytännössä tämä edellyttäisi pitkälle kehittynyttä maakuntahallintoa. Omasta mielestäni se on hyvä tavoite, mutta vielä ei olla lähelläkään. Kenties kannattaa edetä niin että tässä vaiheessa keskitetään infra liikennevirastoon ja sitten KUN maakuntahallintoon siirrytään, pilkotaan liikennevirasto ja sen infraomaisuus soveltuvin osin maakunnille.

----------


## ultrix

> Tosin pidemmälle tulevaisuuteen ajatellen miettisin kyllä hieman kannattaako koko valtakunnan infraa keskittää liikennevirastolle vai olisiko aiheellisempaa maakunnallistaa se, jolloin kontrolli olisi lähempänä suorittavaa tasoa ja ulkoisia, paikallisia sidosryhmiä. Tämä mahdollistaisi kiinteistöjen paremman kehittämisen kun ei tarvitsisi taistella yhteisestä valtakunnallisesta budjetista. Tosin käytännössä tämä edellyttäisi pitkälle kehittynyttä maakuntahallintoa. Omasta mielestäni se on hyvä tavoite, mutta vielä ei olla lähelläkään. Kenties kannattaa edetä niin että tässä vaiheessa keskitetään infra liikennevirastoon ja sitten KUN maakuntahallintoon siirrytään, pilkotaan liikennevirasto ja sen infraomaisuus soveltuvin osin maakunnille.


Trendi rautatieasemien suhteen näyttäisi olevan, että kunnat ostavat niitä valtiolta (ja ehkä myös VR:ltä). Joissain tapauksissa kunnat ovat ymmärtäneet asemien arvon, eivätkä myy sitä mille tahansa "ihanaa oma asema kodiksi"-sisustusfriikeille, jotka muuttavat julkisen tilan yksityiseksi ja jättävät matkustajat taivasalle, vaan yrittäjälle, joka pitää aseman julkisena tilana.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Koska en ole Matkahuolto, en osaa vastata kysymykseesi. Kuitenkin rahtiaiheesta yleisellä tasolla jotain tietävänä totean, että maallikon silmin "outoja" rahdin kuljetusta ohjaavia sääntöjä on monilla muillakin reiteillä. Näitä reittejä liikennöivät yhtiöt hyväksyvät nämä ilmeisessä yhteisymmärryksessä sovitut pelisäännöt...


Näin maallikon tosiaankin on aika vaikea ymmärtää tätä logiikkaa. Taikka edes näin liikennetekniikan ja logistookan opiskelijankin. Mutta ehkäpä kun olen saanut diplomityön tehdydyksi, niin ymmärrän, miksi muutama vuoro vuorokaudessa Onnibussin ajamana ei sovi rahdinkuljetuksen kuvioihin, mutta muutama Satakunnan liikenteen ajama vuoro kyllä sopii. En epäile hetkeäkään, että taustalla on jokin logistinen tosiasia, jota en vielä vain hallitse.




> Toistetaan vielä myös jo pian puhki kulunut vertaus: jos ostat kuorma-auton ja marssit Itellan, Transpointin tai vaikka Vähälän terminaalille ilmoittamaan, että "alan muuten kuljettaa teidän kuormia ostamallani autolla"... Kuinka lämminhenkinen vastaanotto olisi??


Todennäköisesti kysyttäisiin: paljonka pyydät rahaa. Ja vastauksesta riippuen joko pyydetään sisälle allekirjoittamaan paperit tai vaihtoehtoisesti näytettäisiin ovea. Suurehko osa mainitsemiesi yritysten kuljetuksista tosiaankin kulkee yhden tai muutaman auton yritysten alihankintana. Ei nämä harrasta aparthaidia, vaan jokainen yrittäjä, joka on valmist sitoutumaan järjestelmään, on tervetullut alihankkijaksi. Yleensä tilanne on tasan päinvastoin: suinkaan kaikki yrittäjät eivät ole kiinnostuneita toimimaan näiden firmojen ehdoilla. Jos homma menisi niin kuin rahtipuolella, expressbus olisi markkinointifirma, joka huolehtisi lippujärjestelmästä ja kilpailuttaisi alihankkijoilla itse liikennöinnin.

----------


## Jussi

> Jos homma menisi niin kuin rahtipuolella, expressbus olisi markkinointifirma, joka huolehtisi lippujärjestelmästä ja kilpailuttaisi alihankkijoilla itse liikennöinnin.


Eikös myös HSL toimi juuri näin... Eli on tuo mahdollista myös henkilöliikenteessä.

----------


## ultrix

> Eikös myös HSL toimi juuri näin... Eli on tuo mahdollista myös henkilöliikenteessä.


Käytännössä myös Onnibus toimii juuri noin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Turun matkakeskus olisi onnistunut silloin, kun se saavuttaisi _suhteellisessa mittakaavassa_ saman aseman kuin mikä Helsingin rautatieasemalla on Helsingissä.


Silloin sen pitäisi sijaita Turun Kauppatorilla.




> Rupeavat pikkuhiljaa suunnitelmat kuulostamaan aika suurilta. Hiukan mietityttää, onko halpabussikeisari joukkoineen ihan tosissaan, vai onko tavoitteena vain huomion saaminen julkisuudessa.


Kysymys voi kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta. Esim. Ryanairin kolikkovessajutu ja muu lööperihän ovat pelkkää julkisuushakuisuutta, sen on yhtiö itsekin myöntänyt. Ei siis mitenkään tavatonta alalla.

Mutta onko sillä lopulta merkitystä, onko Onni tosissaan kaikkien julkisuuteen tuotujen ideoiden kanssa vai ei? Minusta eniten on merkitystä sillä, että tuodaan esille nykysysteemin epäkohtia ja herätellään niistä keskustelua. Minä näen Onnibusin paitsi bussiliikennettä harjoittavana yrityksenä niin myös yhteiskunnallisen keskustelun herättäjänä.

----------


## Mikle

> Yleensä tilanne on tasan päinvastoin: suinkaan kaikki yrittäjät eivät ole kiinnostuneita toimimaan näiden firmojen ehdoilla. Jos homma menisi niin kuin rahtipuolella, expressbus olisi markkinointifirma, joka huolehtisi lippujärjestelmästä ja kilpailuttaisi alihankkijoilla itse liikennöinnin.


Ei sinänsä liity noihin kolmeen liikkeeseen, mutta eräs toinen esimerkki; iso ja näkyvä kuljetus-, huolinta- ja varasto- sekä terminaalitoimintaan erikoistunut yritys. Työllistää kaiken muun ohessa yli 200 sopimusliikennöitsijää, tästä huolimatta myös omien autojen määrä on aika reippaasti lisinnyt parina viime vuotena. Joskus muutama vuosi sitten omien autojen määrä kävi aallonpohjassaan ollen vain noin 10 autoa. Isoilla kuljetusliikkeillä noin yleisesti on omaa kalustoa x kappaletta ihan harkitusti vaikka sopimusliikennöitsijöitä käyttäisivätkin. Osasyynä kustannusseuranta ja vertailu sparraus kuljetuksiin, kokemuksien hankinta uusista kalustoinnovaatioista, puhtaat taloudelliset- sekä myös periaatesyyt. Tyyliin, ole siinä sitten uskottava toimija jos ei ole yhtään omaa autoa. 

Oman ymmärrykseni mukaan juuri isomman yhtiön alihankkijaksi on aika laajalti halua, toki kaikki on tosiaan kiinni niistä soppareista. Mutta ison hoteissa kun leiviskänsä hoitaa parhaalla osaamisella, on leipä sopimuskaudelle ja yleisesti ottaen pidemmällekin aika taattu. Tosin kaluston laadussakin voi olla kovia (lue kalliita) vaatimuksia, mikä puolestaan on kokonaisuuden kannalta ihan jees.




> Näin maallikon tosiaankin on aika vaikea ymmärtää tätä logiikkaa. Taikka edes näin liikennetekniikan ja logistookan opiskelijankin.


Sivukommenttina: itsekin opiskelin logistookkaa :Very Happy:  1900-luvun lopussa ja 2000-luvun muutamana alkuvuotena.  Voin sen perusteella vakuuttaa, että eipä nuo kaikki logiikat tuolloin tosiaan auenneet. Eikä kaikki kohdallani ole auenneet vieläkään. Mutta lohdutuksena sanoisin, että alan koulutus on se ajokortti alan hommiin ja työ sit opettaa tekijäänsä. Alan hommissa asioiden syy-seuraussuhteet ja muut kommervenkit aukenee ja joskus kylmän hien ja kantapään kautta. :Cool:   Tsemppiä siis opiskeluun! Hommia riittää kyllä, voi jopa kiirus tulla!

----------


## JaniP

> Silloin sen pitäisi sijaita Turun Kauppatorilla.


Tästä olen hieman eri mieltä. Kauppatorin pistemäinen monopoliasema ei ole itsestään selvyys, vaan johtuu monesta osatekijästä. Välimatka Kauppatorilta Pohjolaan ei ole niin pitkä, etteikö keskusta voisi kaksinapaistua. Mielestäni tähän tulisi pyrkiä mm. siitä syystä, että laajempi ydinkeskusta parantaa toimitilojen hinta/laatusuhdetta, kun kauppatorin monopolista asemaa heikennetään.

Uskon vakaasti siihen, että jos matkakeskus saadaan pikaraitioteineen ja lähijunineen, Turun keskustan kävijämäärät nousevat niin paljon, että Pohjolan alueesta voi tulla päiväsaikaan ja etenkin arkipäivinä kauppatorin kanssa tasa-arvoinen kauppapaikka heikentämättä silti kauppatorin vilkkautta millään tavalla. Tämä siis jos alueelle tullaan sijoittamaan suunnitelmien mukaan runsaasti myös muuta toimintaa kuten työpaikkoja.

Siellä on jo Logomo, mutta tulossa on myös kokonaan uusi suuri asuinalue, joten Pohjola ei tulevaisuudessa tule olemaan enää keskustan reunaa, vaan keskeinen osa Turun laajempaa keskustaa. Näin ainakin toivon aluetta kehitettävän.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkoitat siis linja-autoasemien / matkakeskusten operointia?


Tarkoitan.




> Onko tuohon lausuntoon muuten lähteviitettä?


En muista, olenko nähnyt lausuntoa kirjallisena missään.




> Minä näen Onnibusin paitsi bussiliikennettä harjoittavana yrityksenä niin myös yhteiskunnallisen keskustelun herättäjänä.


Tämän vuoksihan niitä tässäkin ketjussa parjattuja "Onni-uskovaisia" varmaan riittää. Monet nykyjärjestelmään kyllästyneet näkevät Onnibusin esitaistelijana, joka pakottaa ratkomaan vapaasti kilpaillun bussiliikenteen kipukohtia valmiiksi jo ennen vuotta 2014.

----------


## Allison

Käsitettä "onniuskovainen" enemmän olisi käyttöä käsitteelle "linjaliikennelupamalliuskovainen". On totta, että Onnibus on saanut aikaan ilmiön, joka on yllättänyt meidät puuhamiehetkin täydellisesti. Mutta se ei kerro minusta niinkään Onnibussin erinomaisuudesta vaan vallineen järjestelmän huonoudesta. Kun huomioi Pekka ja Pertti Mötön, Petteri Rantalan ja allekirjoittaneen peliin laittamat täysin mitättömät panostekijät suhteessa mahtavien alaa hallitsevien yritysten panoksiin, niin voi vain ihmetellä miten nämä ovat tyrineet noin täydellisesti. Mitäpä me olisimme saaneet aikaan, jos käytössä olisi ollut edes prosentti niistä taloudellisista resursseista, jotka näillä noin kymmenellä Suomen bussialaa hallitsevalla yrityksellä ja VR:llä on? 

Nämä "linjaliikennelupamalliuskovaiset" ajattelevat seuraavista kysymyksistä mielestäni aika erikoisesta:

1. Kilpailuoikeus ja sen merkitys markkinataloudessa vs. sukuoikeudet

Lähes kaikilla aloilla toimii kilpailu, enkä tiedä bussialan lisäksi toista alaa, jossa lain turvin olisi säilytetty nautintaoikeudet sukuoikeuksina. No ehkäpä maatilat voisivat olla tällaisia ja sielläkin voisi olla tilanne, että 1200 yrittäjää kohden on 7-10 kartanoa. Toinen ala saattaisi olla apteekit: jos vanhempani pyörittäisivät apteekkia kaupungin parhaalla paikalla, niin voisinko periä ko. apteekkipaikan, jos olisin saanut proviisorin pätevyyden?

Peruslähtökohta on kilpailuoikeus. Täytyy olla todella hyvät perusteet toimia toisella tapaa. Linja-autoliikenteen auringonlasku, kuten suurimman bussiyhtiön Koiviston Auton Norrlinkin on haastatteluissa viitannut, ei ole mielestäni näiltä paroneilta sellainen saavutus, joka oikeuttaisi poikkeamaan markkinatalouden peruslogiikasta.

Kaiken lisäksi EU on todennut, ettei yksinoikeuksia saa antaa tiskin ali, vaan ne pitää ansaita joko avoimella pelillä (reittiliikennelupamalli) tai viranomaisen järjestämässä tarjouskilpailussa (PSA-mallit). Sukuoikeusmalli ei vain ole enää mahdollinen. Linja-autoliiton paronien olisi pitänyt käyttää uskomaton lobbaustarmonsa 1990-luvun alussa unioniin liittymistä vastaan, eikä enää nyt johonkin yleisen säännön lobbaamiseen, joka oli epätoivoista taistelua tuulimyllyjä vastaan.

2. Matkahuollon määräävä markkina-asema

Rahtialalla Matkahuolto on Itellan, DHL:n, UPS:n ja FedExin kilpailija eikä sillä ole määräävää markkina-asemaa. Kuitenkin linja-autorahdissa sillä on luonnollinen monopoli: ei ole järkevää ylläpitää päällekkäisiä linja-autoasemia ja rahtifasiliteettejä. Kaiken lisäksi nämä asemat ovat yleensä kuntien omistamia. Esimerkiksi Tampereen linja-autoasema on vuokrattu Matkahuollolle 20 vuoden sopimuksella ilman, että vuokrasopimuksessa mainitaan edes kiinteistön käyttötarkoitusta.

Matkahuollolla on siis määräävä markkina-asema linja-autorahdissa. Tämän totesi myös Matkahuollon henkilöliikennepäällikkö Juha Ylitalo Ajankohtaisen kakkosen haastattelussa keväällä: "Meillä on monopoli, mutta emme käytä sitä väärin". Tuo jälkimmäinen väite ei minun mielestäni pidä paikkaansa: Omistamansa Matkahuollon avulla Linja-autoliiton paronit yrittivät estää markkinaehtoisen liikenteen syntymisen sulkemalla sen rahtitulojen ulkopuolelle. Idea oli varmaan Lauttasaasen kerhotiloista katsottuna fail safe: Suomen kaukoliikenteessähän rahtitulot ovat olleet välttämättömät eikä kukaan voi toimia ilman niitä - tai ainakin sen varaan laskettiin Linja-autoliiton ja Matkahuollon päättäjäklikissä. Mutta Onnibus tuli markkinoille konseptilla, jossa kerätään kokonaan uutta bussimatkustusta junasta ja yksityisautosta siten, että ilman rahtia saatiin vuoroja kannattavaksi. Sen sijaan tempulla saatiin omat rivit rakoilemaan: Linja-autoliiton hallituksessa istuva Vuorela ei pysynyt kartellissa vaan haki vuorot Haminan ja Helsingin välille. Samalla suututettiin kilpailiviranomaiset penkomaan asiaa ja Lauttasaaren kerhotiloihin mentiin saranapuolelta sisälle takavarikoimaan tietokoneet viime syksynä.

Matkahuolto on hyvä järjestelmä ja sillä on hyvät säännöt sekä todennäköisesti osaava ammattijohto. Ongelma on se, ettei Matkahuollon sääntöjä ("paketti kulkee aina sillä vuorolla, joka on ensimmäisenä perillä") noudateta. Syylliset tiedetään: Kyseessä ei ole Matkahuollon johto vaan sen hallitus, josta Pekka Möttö on käyttänyt julkisuudessa termiä "pihkatappi". Vertaus onkin aika osuva, sillä Suomen bussiliikenne on heräilemässä talviuniltaan.

3. Sopimusoikeus Matkahuollon järjestelmässä

Vaikka Matkahuollon markkina-aseman määräävyydestä ja sen hyödyntämisestä oikein tai väärin olisi sitten mitä mieltä tahansa, ei voi kiistää voimassa olevia sopimuksia. Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky liikennöi Tampereen ja Porin välillä ainoana suorien yhteyksien tarjoajana. On totta, että harvan vuorovälin vuoksi on aukkoja, jolloin paketti kulkee Huittisten kautta nopeammin. Mutta aivan varmasti kaikki Tampereen aamukuuden, iltapäiväkahden ja iltaseitsemän sekä Porin aamukahdeksan, iltapäiväneljän ja iltayhdeksän aikaan kulkevat paketit kulkisivat nopeitein suoraa yhteyttä. Möttö Ky:llä on vuonna 2010 allekirjoitettu sopimus Matkahuollon kanssa. Siinä ei sanota mitään siitä, pitääkö vuorojen olla "sukuoikeusvuoroja" tai reittiliikenneluvilla ajettavia vuoroja. Pari poimintaa Matkahuollon vakiosopimuksesta, joka on vieläpä nimeltään "Sopimus pakettipalveluista":

Matkahuollolla on käytössään Linja-autoliiton jäsenyritysten reitti- ja sopimusliikennevuoroista sekä reiteistä koostuva paketinkuljetusverkko.

Liikenteenharjoittajalla on joukkoliikennelain 52 §:n perusteella oikeus kuljettaa tavaraa reittiliikenteessä.

Kommentti: Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky liikennöi Tampereen ja Porin välisiä vuoro-ja joukkoliikennelain mukaisena ja tarkoittamana reittiliikenteenä.

Uusien vuorojen ja muutosten hyväksymisestä Matkahuollon järjestelmään päättää Matkahuolto arvioiden vuorojen tarpeellisuuden ja niiden tuottaman lisäarvon Matkahuollon pakettipalveluihin.

Kommentti: Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky:n vuorot korvasivat aiemmat Satakunnan Liikenteen lopettamat vuorot 1.1.2012. Kukaan muu liikennöitsijä ei aja Tampereen ja Porin välillä suoria vuoroja. Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky katsoo, ettei pakettipalveluiden tarve ole voinut muuttua Tampereen ja Porin välillä 1.1.2012 alkaen niin, että suorien vuorojen tarpeellisuus tai lisäarvo olisi loppunut. Täten Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky:n vuorojen tulee olla Matkahuollon kuljetusjärjestelmän piirissä, kuten lopetetut Satakunnan Liikenne Oy:n vuorot.

Kuljetusten suorittamiseen on oikeutettu ja velvollinen ensimmäinen suora bussiyhteys tai kauttakulkeva yhteys seuraavaan välilastaus-paikkaan tässä liitteessä luetelluin täsmennyksin ja poikkeuksin.

Jos määräpaikkaan on useita lähes samanaikaisia suoria yhteyksiä, on kuljetusoikeus ensin lähtevällä. Jos tämä kuitenkin saapuisi määräasemalle yli tuntia myöhemmin kuin jokin muu suorayhteys, on kulje-tusoikeus ensin perillä olevalla.

Kommentti: Kuten aiemmin on todettu, Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky on ainoa suo-rien vuorojen liikennöitsijä. Suorat vuorot ovat huomattavasti nopeam-pia kuin Satakunnan liikenteen vaihdolliset yhteydet Huittisten kautta. Lisäksi suorissa vuoroissa on vähemmän lähetyksiä potentiaalisesti vau-rioittavaa rahdin käsittelyä kuin Huittisten väliaseman purkamisessa, varastoinnissa ja uudelleen lastauksessa.


4. Kermankuorintaa vai lisäpalvelua?

Onnibus ei pääse liikennöimään Tampereen ja Turun keskustoihin. Jokainen ymmärtää, että se ei voi olla kerman kuorintaa. Noilla reuna-alueillahan ei kukaan paronikaan liikennöinyt edes hämäykseksi. Paunu on lausunnossaan todennut Hervannan liikenteen olevan aivan toivoton kaukoliikennebisnekselle.

Joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuutta voidaan taloudellisesti nostaa vain niillä reiteillä ja niinä aikoina, kun on "joukkoja" eli liikkumisen kysyntää. Kuten tässä ketjussa on jo aikaisemmin todettu, ei maaseutujen bussiliikenne voi olla peruste sille, että Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä ihmiset kulkevat Matkahuollon ja VR:n kalliiden hintojen vuoksi omalla autolla. Syrjäseutujen liikenne on maaseutu- ja sosiaalipolitiikkaa, ei liikennepolitiikkaa. Se on sitäpaitsi jo nykyisin rahoitettu yhteiskunnan tuilla, ei paronien good willillä.

Onnibus on osoittanut, että innovatiivisuuden ansiosta 80% halpabussin asiakkaista on kokonaan uusia bussinkäyttäjiä.

5. Halpabussin toiminta-ajatus (täyttöasteen maksimointi vai kulujen polkeminen)

Halpabussi ei perustu kulujen polkemiseen vaan korkeaan täyttöasteeseen, mikä on tässäkin ketjussa lukuisilla yksinkertaisilla laskuesimerkeillä todistettu. Se, että Suomen tilausjoliikennemarkkinoilla ei aina noudateta AKT:n työehtosopimusta ei ole Onnibus Oy:n syy. Onnibus Oy ei edes aja tilausajoja.

Minusta tämä tilanne johtuu tilausajojen luonteesta ja siitä, ettei 1000 bussiyritystä ole päässyt käsiksi muuhun kuin epäsäännölliseen ja epävakaaseen tilausajoliikenteeseen. Jos säännöllinen ja vakaa linjaliikenne jaettaisiin oikeudenmukaisesti kaikille, olisi kaikilla osa liikenteestä vakaata ja säännöllistä ajoa. Tämä tuleekin tapahtumaan alan vapautumisen myötä. Työehtosopimuksen noudattamisen valvominenkin helpottuu, kun pikkufirmat alkavat toimia säännöllisessä liikenteessä kuluttajienkin silmien alla.

6. Siirtymäajan merkitys ja suojan suuruus

Siirtymäaika ei tarkoita, että tilanne olisi jäädytetty. Se ei toki myös tarkoita sitä, että markkinat olisivat jo täysin avattu. Onnibus ajaa Hervantaan ja Kupittaalle, ei keskustaan. Sitä se siirtymäaika tarkoittaa. Hervannan linja tosin jää jäljelle myös vuoden 2014 tilanteessa. Suora yhteys Hervannasta on junalle kilpailukykyinen.

----------


## jtm

Aika naseva tarjous: http://www.onnibus.fi/osta-lippu-oulun-halpabussiin/ . Ei Expressbus konserni kuitenkaan tarjoa vastaavaa ja muutenkin älyhalpa. Esim jos tampereelta haluaa ylläkselle niin Tampere - Ylläs väli halvimmillaan vain 22! Kyllä tässä vaiheessa ja onnibussin valitsee Expressbusin sijaan  :Laughing:  Matkahuollon sivuille en päässyt mutta esim VR:llä Tampereelta Kolariin 104,03. Tässä voi ihan oikeasti jo miettiä Onnibusia et se on viisas valinta. Ei jumankiuta jos joku kehtaa vie haukkua Onnibusia ja väittää et Expressbus parempi. Ei tarvitse olla edes "onniuskossa" kun voi käyttää puhdasta järkeä!

----------


## J_J

> Matkahuollon sivuille en päässyt mutta esim VR:llä Tampereelta Kolariin 104,03. Tässä voi ihan oikeasti jo miettiä Onnibusia et se on viisas valinta. Ei jumankiuta jos joku kehtaa vie haukkua Onnibusia ja väittää et Expressbus parempi. Ei tarvitse olla edes "onniuskossa" kun voi käyttää puhdasta järkeä!


Matkahuolto on saattanut asettaa sinulle "bannin" sivuilleen?

Mitäs käsitystä teikäläisellä muuten on siitä "puhtaasta järjestä"?  :Very Happy:

----------


## C3P

> Esim jos tampereelta haluaa ylläkselle niin Tampere - Ylläs väli halvimmillaan vain 22


Kumartamatta sen enempää VR:n, Onnin kuin Expressinkään suuntaan, olisin kiinnostunut tietämään kauanko tuo matka kestäisi tarjousehtoja noudattaen. Tosiharrastajahan tietysti yöpyy jossain pysäkkikatoksessa jatkovuoroa odotellessaan, joten majoittuminen väliasemilla ei maksane mitään. Entä miten Onnibussilla pääsee Treelta Jyväskylään?

----------


## ultrix

> Kumartamatta sen enempää VR:n, Onnin kuin Expressinkään suuntaan, olisin kiinnostunut tietämään kauanko tuo matka kestäisi tarjousehtoja noudattaen. Tosiharrastajahan tietysti yöpyy jossain pysäkkikatoksessa jatkovuoroa odotellessaan, joten majoittuminen väliasemilla ei maksane mitään. Entä miten Onnibussilla pääsee Treelta Jyväskylään?


"Tarjousehtoja noudattaen"? Tarkoitat varmaan aikataulun mukaan?

Tampere 14:15 > Pori 15:55
Pori 19:30 -> Oulu 4:35 -> Ylläs 10:00

ti Ylläs 8:00 -> Oulu 13:50 -> Pori 21:00
to Ylläs 11:00 -> Oulu 16:40 -> Pori 0:30
Pori 8:00 -> Tampere 9:40

Via Jyväskylä 27.8. alkaen (M,P,S):

Hervanta 18:45 -> Jyväskylä 20:45 (tai 1.10 alkaen myös 22:45 -> 00:45)
Jyväskylä 14:00 -> Oulu 18:45

1.10 alkaen paluusuunta:
Oulu 08:00 -> Jyväskylä 12:45
Jyväskylä 14:40 -> Hervanta 16:45

Siihen en ota kantaa, onko näissä matkaketjuissa mitään järkeä. Matkustaja itse valitkoon hänelle sopivimmat kulkumuodot.

----------


## C3P

Toki myös aikataulun mukaan, mutta koska jtm kehui erityisesti tätä tarjousta, niin myös tarjousehtojen mukaan eli ensin pitäisi tiettynä aikana matkustaa Jkl-Oulu (tai päinvastoin) vuorolla, jotta saa luvatut ilmaismatkat toiselle määrätylle ajanjaksolle.

Itse en jaksanut noita aikatauluja ruveta yhdistelemään, mutta näyttäisivät vaihtoajat venyvän kohtalaisen pitkiksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse en jaksanut noita aikatauluja ruveta yhdistelemään, mutta näyttäisivät vaihtoajat venyvän kohtalaisen pitkiksi.


Tietysti matkaketjun voi muodostaa myös hyödyntäen esim. VR- ja EB-liikennettä.

----------


## jtm

Kyllä itse ainakin mieluummin matkustan 80 halvemmalla vaikka joutuisi jossain päin odottamaan pari kolme tuntia. Miksi pitäisi esim Tampere - Helsinki välillä käyttää juuri Paunua/Länskää pika-autona ettei voin Onnia käyttää jos se on reilusti halvempi. Tässä tapauksessa olen mielestäni fiksumpi jos menisin kolariin 22:lla 104,03 sijaan vaikka jossain sen pari kolme tuntia odottaisi. Ainakaan tuommoinen pieni odottelu ei ole ikinä haitaksi varsinkaan vieraassa kaupungissa kun sen ajan voi käyttää hyödyksi tutustumalla vieraisiin paikkoihin.

----------


## sane

> Miksi pitäisi esim Tampere - Helsinki välillä käyttää juuri Paunua/Länskää pika-autona ettei voin Onnia käyttää jos se on reilusti halvempi.


Esimerkiksi vuorotarjonnan takia.




> Tässä tapauksessa olen mielestäni fiksumpi jos menisin kolariin 22:lla 104,03 sijaan vaikka jossain sen pari kolme tuntia odottaisi. Ainakaan tuommoinen pieni odottelu ei ole ikinä haitaksi varsinkaan vieraassa kaupungissa kun sen ajan voi käyttää hyödyksi tutustumalla vieraisiin paikkoihin.


Itse laskisin tuolla välillä jotain arvoa myös mahdollisuudelle levätä junan makuuhytissä.

Olen kuitenkin hyvin Onnibus myönteinen, parasta mitä muistan Suomen pitkänmatkan joukkoliikenteelle tapahtuneen. En ole kuitenkaan ikinä kyseiseen bussiin astunut, sillä juna tarjoaa mukavemman kyydin paremmalla vuorotarjonnalla opiskelijalle kohtuulliseen hintaan. Toivoisin kuitenkin VR:n ottavan oppia hinnoittelussa, sekä kilpailun avautumiseen myös raiteilla niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuleeko linja-autonkuljettajien tulevaisuudessa siirtyä  vaikka Albanian työehtosopimukseen että saamme bussihinnat mahdollisimman alas?


Moneen kertaan on todettu että Suomen ensimmäinen (mutta ei viimeinen?) halpabussifirma Onnibus noudattaa työehtosopimuksia eikä tingi palkoista -- ja silti pystyy tarjoamaan edulliset hinnat. Tämä osoittaa vain, että monopolitilanteessa hinnat pysyvät korkealla, sekä toiminta tehottomana ja/tai voitot ylisuurina.

Korkea hintataso ei ole takuu siitä, että asiat hoidetaan hyvin. Jos ei ole kilpailua niin rationaalinen yrittäjä koettaa silti tuottaa palvelun edullisesti ja pistää erotuksen taskuunsa "ylimääräisenä" voittona.

----------


## J_J

> Moneen kertaan on todettu että Suomen ensimmäinen (mutta ei viimeinen?) halpabussifirma Onnibus noudattaa työehtosopimuksia eikä tingi palkoista -- ja silti pystyy tarjoamaan edulliset hinnat. Tämä osoittaa vain, että monopolitilanteessa hinnat pysyvät korkealla, sekä toiminta tehottomana ja/tai voitot ylisuurina.


Yhtä moneen kertaan lienee myös todettu, että Onnibus Oy ei ole kovinkaan merkittävä työnantaja edes omalla halpabussiosastollaan. Se, että Onnibus Oy (ja Tilausliikenne Möttö Ky) noudattavat työehtosopimuksia, ei anna minkäänlaista vakuutta siitä, että allianssikumppanit toimisivat samoin. Kuten ei sekään, että Onnibus Oy pidättänee itsellään oikeuden irtisanoa yhteistyösopimus TES:iä rikkovalta kumppaniltaan.

Oikeus tai mahdollisuus tehdä jotain on täysin eri asia, kuin ottaa nämä oikeudet tai mahdollisuudet käyttöön myös käytännön tasolla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yhtä moneen kertaan lienee myös todettu, että Onnibus Oy ei ole kovinkaan merkittävä työnantaja edes omalla halpabussiosastollaan. Se, että Onnibus Oy (ja Tilausliikenne Möttö Ky) noudattavat työehtosopimuksia, ei anna minkäänlaista vakuutta siitä, että allianssikumppanit toimisivat samoin. Kuten ei sekään, että Onnibus Oy pidättänee itsellään oikeuden irtisanoa yhteistyösopimus TES:iä rikkovalta kumppaniltaan.


Tämä on aika ilkeämielistä vihjailua. Palkkojen ja työehtojen polkeminen ei ole Onnibusin itsensä intressissä. Jos se tekisi niin tai sallisi kumppaniensa tekevän niin, siitä syntyisi iso älämölö ja maine menisi. Samoin asiakkaat.

Olennaista on se, että Onnibusin liiketoimintakonsepti ei lähtökohtaisesti perustu muita edullisempiin kustannuksiin vaan muita houkuttavampaan hinnoitteluun, jolla saadaan enemmän asiakkaita ja kokonaisuutena enemmän myyntiä -- ja tulosta. Teoriassa tosin kenellä tahansa liikennöitsijällä voitaisiin ajatella olevan insentiivi työehtojen polkemiseen, koska tulojen pysyessä vakiona pienemmät kulut tarkoittavat suurempaa katetta ja viimekädessä suurempaa voittoa. Tämä ei päde pelkästään Onnibusiin vaan myös esim. Paunuun, Länsilinjoihin ja kaikkiin muihin vanhoihinkin bussiliikennöitsijöihin. Jostain kumman syystä en näe kenenkään täällä vihjailevan että Paunu polkisi työehtoja, vaikka sillä olisi siihen ihan yhtälainen teoreettinen insentiivi kuin Onnibusilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se, että [lisää tähän jokin ExpressBusiin kuuluva yhtiö] noudattavat työehtosopimuksia, ei anna minkäänlaista vakuutta siitä, että allianssikumppanit toimisivat samoin.


Kai tämäkin pätee yhtä lailla? Mistä tiedämme, ettei EB:ssä julmasti poljeta työehtosopimuksia? Osakkeenomistajien pohjattomille osinkotileille menevät meidän kalliisti maksamat lipputulomme. Kuka tietää, vaikka kierrätettäisiin veroparatiisien kautta.

----------


## tlajunen

Puolueeton välihuuto nettietikettiin liittyen:

Eipä hei muokkailla lainauksia!

Oman version lainauksesta voi kirjoittaa alle, jos tuntee tarvetta. Nyt pelkästään yllä olevan viestin perusteella voi aivan hyvin luulla alkuperäisen kirjoittajan kirjoittaneen, kuten lainaus antaa ymmärtää.

----------


## J_J

> Tämä on aika ilkeämielistä vihjailua. Palkkojen ja työehtojen polkeminen ei ole Onnibusin itsensä intressissä. Jos se tekisi niin tai sallisi kumppaniensa tekevän niin, siitä syntyisi iso älämölö ja maine menisi. Samoin asiakkaat.
> 
> Olennaista on se, että Onnibusin liiketoimintakonsepti ei lähtökohtaisesti perustu muita edullisempiin kustannuksiin vaan muita houkuttavampaan hinnoitteluun, jolla saadaan enemmän asiakkaita ja kokonaisuutena enemmän myyntiä -- ja tulosta. Teoriassa tosin kenellä tahansa liikennöitsijällä voitaisiin ajatella olevan insentiivi työehtojen polkemiseen, koska tulojen pysyessä vakiona pienemmät kulut tarkoittavat suurempaa katetta ja viimekädessä suurempaa voittoa. Tämä ei päde pelkästään Onnibusiin vaan myös esim. Paunuun, Länsilinjoihin ja kaikkiin muihin vanhoihinkin bussiliikennöitsijöihin. Jostain kumman syystä en näe kenenkään täällä vihjailevan että Paunu polkisi työehtoja, vaikka sillä olisi siihen ihan yhtälainen teoreettinen insentiivi kuin Onnibusilla.


Etkö osaa lukea, vai etkö ymmärrä lukemaasi? Minähän nimenomaan kirjoitin, että Onnibus Oy (ja Tilausliikenne Möttö Ky siinä ohessa ainakin Onnibus -liikenteensä osalta) noudattaa TES:ta, ja tietääkseni jopa maksaa palkkaa PAREMMIN kuin TES vaatisi. Tiedän myös erittäin hyvin, että ym. yhtiöiden intresseissä EI OLE työntekijän palkkojen tai muiden oikeuksien "poljenta". Epäilykset joita maailmalla kuulee, kohdistuukin juuri eräisiin allianssikumppaneihin, joiden intressit ei aiemmin ole olleet aivan samalla tasolla.

Veikkaan (en toki tiedä, kuten en varmaan mistään muustakaan asiasta), että vaikkapa mainitun Paunu Oy:n ei useinkaan epäillä polkevan työehtoja siksi, ettei siihen ole aihetta. Aivan kuten en ole kuullut vastaavia epäilyksiä kohdistetun myöskään Onnibus Oy:n tai Tilausliikenne Möttö Ky:n suuntaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 5:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 5:34 ----------




> Kai tämäkin pätee yhtä lailla? Mistä tiedämme, ettei EB:ssä julmasti poljeta työehtosopimuksia? Osakkeenomistajien pohjattomille osinkotileille menevät meidän kalliisti maksamat lipputulomme. Kuka tietää, vaikka kierrätettäisiin veroparatiisien kautta.


Luonnollisesti teoriassa asia on täysin yhtenevä. Kuitenkaan se, ettet juuri Sinä (omakohtaisesti) tiedä asiasta mitään, ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö jollain muulla/muilla saattaisi olla asiasta parempaa tietoa  :Wink:

----------


## Alikessu

> Kai tämäkin pätee yhtä lailla? Mistä tiedämme, ettei EB:ssä julmasti poljeta työehtosopimuksia? Osakkeenomistajien pohjattomille osinkotileille menevät meidän kalliisti maksamat lipputulomme. Kuka tietää, vaikka kierrätettäisiin veroparatiisien kautta.


Eikös tilinpäätökset ole kohtuullisen julkista tietoa? Onko joku nähnyt bussi-yhtiöiden järkyttäviä voittoja tehneet tilinpäätökset?

----------


## ultrix

> Eikös tilinpäätökset ole kohtuullisen julkista tietoa? Onko joku nähnyt bussi-yhtiöiden järkyttäviä voittoja tehneet tilinpäätökset?


On kyllä, jos maksaa PRH:lle "leimaveron" tilinpäätöksen lunastamisestaOlen kyllä nähnyt, esim. Väinö Paunu Oy:n kannattavuus on samaa luokkaa kuin Fiskars Oyj:llä, eikä kukaan ole kai väittänyt työkalu- ja astiabisnestä auringonlaskun alaksi

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikös tilinpäätökset ole kohtuullisen julkista tietoa?


Kyllä näin on, tosin haku vaatii hieman perusasioiden tuntemista, jotta tietää mistä penkoo. Tässä vähän ohjeita:

Yrityksen perustiedot selviävät kätevimmin Yritys- ja yhteisötietojärjestelmästä (YTJ). Kyseessä on patentti- ja rekisterihallituksen (PRH) ja verohallinnon yhteinen tietojärjestelmä, jonne yhdistetään tietoja kummankin tietokannoista, verottajan puolelta siis käytännössä ennakonpidätysrekisteristä. YTJ:n yrityshaulla voidaan hakea halutun yrityksen tiedot esille. Sieltä näkee mm. milloin toiminimi on rekisteröity, milloin yritys on merkitty ennakonpidätysrekisteriin sekä erinäisiä historia-, osoite- ym. perustietoja. Tärkein täältä löytyvä tieto on Y-tunnus, joka kannattaa laittaa ylös, koska sen perusteella yrityksestä on helppo löytää tietoja muualtakin. Se on vähän kuin yrityksen sosiaaliturvatunnus, yksilöi tietyn firman yksikäsitteisesti. Kannattaa muistaa että monoliittiselta näyttävä yrityskokonaisuus voi käytännössä olla pilkottu useaan juridiseen yhtiöön, ja jokaisella on oma Y-tunnus ja omat tiedot. Siksi hakutulosten perusteella ei pysty välttämättä tekemään aivan lopullisia päätelmiä selvittämättä taustoja mahdollisesti usealta eri kantilta.

Itse tilinpäätöstiedot löytyvät patentti- ja rekisterihallituksen ylläpitämästä kaupparekisteristä, josta hakuja voi tehdä VIRRE-tietopalvelun kautta. VIRRE:ssäkin voi etsiä yrityksen perustietoja, mutta YTJ-järjestelmästä näkee samalla myös ennakonpidätystiedot, mikä on ihan hyödyllistä. Maksua vastaan VIRRE:stä voi saada myös laajemmat perustiedot yrityksestä. Mutta me olimme kiinnostuneita tilinpäätöksistä, joten klikkaamme vasemmassa palkissa kohtaa *Tilinpäätöshaku*. Haku tehdään Y-tunnuksella, joten nyt se muistilappu esiin. Haun tuloksena löytyy lista tilinpäätösdokumentteja, jotka on nimetty loogisesti, jotta niiden joukosta löytyy halutun tilikauden tiedot. Tässä vaiheessa dokumentteja voi siirtää ostoskoriin. Lopuksi poistutaan kassan kautta, kuten kaikissa nettikaupoissa, minkä jälkeen dokumentti on ladattavissa omalle koneelle .pdf-muodossa.

Pari vinkkiä VIRRE:n käytöstä:

Jos vain viitsii, kannattaa varmaan perustaa omat tunnukset palveluun ostosten tekemistä varten. Jos dokumentin latausvaiheessa tulee ongelmia, ne on helppo ladata myöhemmin uudestaan, kun ostot kirjautuvat omaan tiliin. Jos ostaa ilman tiliä, on parasta toivoa että lataus onnistuu kerralla tai muuten pitää soittaa virka-aikana palvelevaan tukinumeroon ja pyytää apua. Ovat kyllä avuliaita, ei siinä mitään, mutta jos tämän ylimääräisen stepin voi välttää, aina parempi.Kannattaa varmistaa, että oma browseri toimii palvelun kanssa. Macin Safarilla on ollut vaikeuksia kokemukseni mukaan mutta esim. Firefox toimii muistaakseni hyvin.Kannattaa miettiä mitkä ovat ne tärkeimmät dokumentit mitä haluaa katsoa. Ihan kaikkea tuskin voi/kannattaa ostaa itselle kun joka ikinen dokumentti maksaa 5  + alv.

Eli siitä vain metsästämään tilinpäätöksiä innolla!  :Very Happy: 

Jos joku muuten tuntee jotain vastenmielisyyttä, että tässä nyt ronkitaan yritysten yksityisiä tietoja, niin tuollaiset huolet kannattaa unohtaa. Tilinpäätös on lain mukaan julkinen dokumentti, jonka yritys on velvollinen laatimaan omistajilleen ja yhteiskunnalle (mm. verottajan tarpeisiin). Tilinpäätösten julkisuus on erittäin tärkeää elinkeinoelämän läpinäkyvyyden vuoksi -- muissakin kuin pörssiyrityksissä. Pörssiyrityksen tulee laatia erittäin kattava tilinpäätös ja toimintakertomus, mutta ei-pörssiyritykseltä riittää muutaman sivun suppea raapustus, josta löytyvät vaaditut tiedot. Pörssiyritysten tilinpäätöksiä kannattaa ensin kaivella niiden nettisivuilta, koska useimmiten ne julkaistaan siellä. Näin välttää tuon dokumenttimaksun. Ei-pörssiyritykset julkaisevat vain harvoin tilinpäätöstietojaan avoimesti, joten niitä löytää useimmiten vain kaupparekisteristä, minne ne on lain mukaan pakko toimittaa.

Tiedoksi että tilinpäätöstietoja kauppaavat myös muut tahot, esimerkiksi Kauppalehti. Ja on niitä muitakin. Tyypillisesti vain hinnat ovat kovemmat kuin suoraan kaupparekisterin kanssa asioitaessa. Eli nuo kannattanee käytännössä unohtaa silloin kun oman kukkaron kanssa on liikkeellä.

Mainittakoon nyt vielä sekin, että jos tilinpäätöksiä käy ostamassa, niin on parasta varautua myös siihen, että on osattava tulkita niitä oikein. Pelkän yhden numeron katsominen sieltä tai täältä ei vielä kerro kauhean paljon vaan pitää osata katsoa kokonaisuutta. Käytännössä tarvitaan ainakin jonkinlaiset perustiedot kirjanpidosta.

----------


## late-

> Rupeavat pikkuhiljaa suunnitelmat kuulostamaan aika suurilta. Hiukan mietityttää, onko halpabussikeisari joukkoineen ihan tosissaan, vai onko tavoitteena vain huomion saaminen julkisuudessa.


Voi olla, että tässä haetaan huomiota sille, että Onnibus kannattaa matkustajien kannalta toimivaa joukkoliikennemuotojen yhteistä matkakeskusta. Tiedossahan on, että vakiintuneet bussiliikennöitsijät ovat usealla suunnalla vastustaneet kynsin hampain aitojen matkakeskusten toteuttamista.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tämä kertomus kertoo aika paljon ko yhtiön palveluasenteesta: http://www.ihateryanair.org/ryanair-...r-destination/


Mahdoitko itse edes lukea linkittämääsi tekstiä? Tai edes sen otsikkoa, joka on jo osoitteessa?

----------


## sm3

Mites olisi jos ihan ilman kaunaa ja raivoa ilman minkäävärisiä laseja keskusteltaisiin asiasta. 

Tänään juuri pohdiskelin VR:n, EB:n ja OB:n välillä eikä se aiheuttanut mitään henkistä ongelmaa tai tuskaa  :Laughing: . Onnibus:illa oli kaikki nettiliput myyty mutta menin silti Raisioon odottamaan ja sain ostettua 20 lipun suoraan autosta, muuten olisin valinnut EB kyydin. VR:ää pohdin vaihtelun vuoksi, ja EB:tä koska en ollut varma saanko varmasti ostettua OB:lta lipun autosta. Syy miksi valitsin Onnibus:in hitaan ja hikisen (ilmastointi ei toiminut) oli se että se sattui lähtemään 3,4 km päästä siitä missä olin. Yritin varata EB lippua netistä, mutta en löytänyt mieleistäni.

En valinnut OB:ta minkään muun takia kuin käytännön syyn.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:26 ----------

Ja muistutan että jos joku haluaa vältellä MH firmoja, niin saa valikoida myöskin paikallisliikenteen huolella, koska moni "vanha liikennöitsijä " ajaa myös paikkureita.

En näe mitään muuta eroa vaikkapa Paunun ja Onnibus:in välillä kuin hinnan ja autojen värityksen. Vai osaako joku sanoa miksi Onnibus pitäisi nostaa muiden yläpuolelle tai polkea tiessä olevaan kuoppaan, hinta, nimi tai väritys eivät riitä syyksi. 

Onnibus ei tee mitään muuta kuin tarjoaa halpoja lippuja, kuten myös EB tällä hetkellä. Mitä uutta ja merkittävää Onnibus muka tekee, halpoja hintoja ja suuruudenhulluja suunnitelmia voi tarjota mikä vain yhtiö.

Jos joku haluaisi listata plussat ja miinukset Onnibus:in ja muiden välillä niin olisin tyytyväinen ja toki silti edelleen puolueeton asian suhteen.

Muutenkin kyseessä on bussi jolla pääsee liikkumaan, mitä väliä sillä on mikä maalaus siinä on? MH tarjoaa myös halpoja hintoja, joten se on harkitsemisen arvoinen jokaiselle joka oikeasti liikkuu eikä luule parantavansa maailmaa kun valitsee Onnibus:in.

----------


## Lasse

> Mahdoitko itse edes lukea linkittämääsi tekstiä? Tai edes sen otsikkoa, joka on jo osoitteessa?


Luin. Kuinka niin?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:19 ----------




> Moneen kertaan on todettu että Suomen ensimmäinen (mutta ei viimeinen?) halpabussifirma Onnibus noudattaa työehtosopimuksia eikä tingi palkoista -- ja silti pystyy tarjoamaan edulliset hinnat. Tämä osoittaa vain, että monopolitilanteessa hinnat pysyvät korkealla, sekä toiminta tehottomana ja/tai voitot ylisuurina.
> 
> Korkea hintataso ei ole takuu siitä, että asiat hoidetaan hyvin. Jos ei ole kilpailua niin rationaalinen yrittäjä koettaa silti tuottaa palvelun edullisesti ja pistää erotuksen taskuunsa "ylimääräisenä" voittona.


En ole missään vaiheessa tarkoittanut tällä kertaa Onnibus Oy:tä, se on sinun itsesi tulkinta. Pekka on moneen otteeseen vannonut että palkat maksetaan kuten pitää, joten siihen on uskominen kunnes "toisin todistetaan".
Tarkoitin siis sitä, mitä on kyllästymiseen asti yritetty täällä selittää, että kun lähdetään pelkästään hinnalla kilpailemaan kuten on tehty tilausajomarkkinoilla, ei lopuksi ole enää varaa maksaa sitä palkkaa mitä kuuluisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoitin siis sitä, mitä on kyllästymiseen asti yritetty täällä selittää, että kun lähdetään pelkästään hinnalla kilpailemaan kuten on tehty tilausajomarkkinoilla, ei lopuksi ole enää varaa maksaa sitä palkkaa mitä kuuluisi.


Onnibushan ei kilpaile pelkällä hinnalla, vaan koko markkinointi- ja hinnoittelustrategiallaan sekä tarjoamalla uudenlaisia yhteyksiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkoitin siis sitä, mitä on kyllästymiseen asti yritetty täällä selittää, että kun lähdetään pelkästään hinnalla kilpailemaan kuten on tehty tilausajomarkkinoilla, ei lopuksi ole enää varaa maksaa sitä palkkaa mitä kuuluisi.


Hinnalla kilpaileminen Onnibusin tyyliin ei tarkoita että verissä päin lasketaan hintaa ja vain tuijotetaan laskevia katteita. Ei, se tarkoittaa sitä että lasketaan hintaa jos/kun se nostaa myyntiä enemmän kuin hinnan laskeminen laskee sitä. Eli tavoitteena on kokonaisuutena saada lisää myyntiä. Ja kustannusten pysyessä samoina kate paranee. Tämä tarkoittaa että liiketoimintamalli on kestävällä pohjalla. Lisäksi ovat nuo Elmon mainitsemat uudenlaiset yhteydet, jotka ovat ilmeisimmin syntyneet tekemällä välttämättömyydestä hyve, mutta näyttävät herättäneen mielenkiintoa markkinoilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tarkoitin siis sitä, mitä on kyllästymiseen asti yritetty täällä selittää, että kun lähdetään pelkästään hinnalla kilpailemaan kuten on tehty tilausajomarkkinoilla, ei lopuksi ole enää varaa maksaa sitä palkkaa mitä kuuluisi.


Näinhän siinä voi käydä, mutta ne työehtojen polkijat siinä tapauksessa tulevat todennäköisemmin löytymään perinteisten reittifirmojen parista. Onnibussin konsepti on huolella mietitty ja yllättyisin, jos sitä ei saada pidettyä kannattavana. Yksittäisistä reiteistä tai vuoroista Onnibussin on kylläkin pakko luopua nopeastikin, jos matkustajia ei ole tarpeeksi, kannattavuushan edellyttää, että autot ovat vähintään puolillaan. Tilannetta voi verrata Ryanairiin ja muihin halpalentoyhtiöihin.

Mutta takaisin asiaan: huonoimmillaan Onnibus voi pakottaa tai usuttaa perinteisiä yhtiöitä kilpailemaan hinnalla. Mutta kun näillä on raskas kulurakenne, jota on hankala purkaa ainakaan nopeasti, juuri niille ei jää muuta vaihtoehtoa, kuin pyrkiä leikkaamaan henkilöstökuluja. Houkutus erilaisiin "järjestelyihin" on silloin helposti suuri. Ohimennen sanoen, jenkkilän suurin halpalentoyhtiö (jonka nimeä en nyt tietenkään muista...) on tätä nykyä suosituin työnantaja hyvän palkkauksen ja hyvien työehtojensa takia. Perinteiset reittilentoyhtiöt taas kulkevat jatkuvien irtisanomisten ja palkkojen leikkausten tiellä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja muistutan että jos joku haluaa vältellä MH firmoja, niin saa valikoida myöskin paikallisliikenteen huolella, koska moni "vanha liikennöitsijä " ajaa myös paikkureita.
> 
> En näe mitään muuta eroa vaikkapa Paunun ja Onnibus:in välillä kuin hinnan ja autojen värityksen. Vai osaako joku sanoa miksi Onnibus pitäisi nostaa muiden yläpuolelle tai polkea tiessä olevaan kuoppaan, hinta, nimi tai väritys eivät riitä syyksi. 
> 
> Onnibus ei tee mitään muuta kuin tarjoaa halpoja lippuja, kuten myös EB tällä hetkellä. Mitä uutta ja merkittävää Onnibus muka tekee, halpoja hintoja ja suuruudenhulluja suunnitelmia voi tarjota mikä vain yhtiö.
> 
> Jos joku haluaisi listata plussat ja miinukset Onnibus:in ja muiden välillä niin olisin tyytyväinen ja toki silti edelleen puolueeton asian suhteen.
> 
> Muutenkin kyseessä on bussi jolla pääsee liikkumaan, mitä väliä sillä on mikä maalaus siinä on? MH tarjoaa myös halpoja hintoja, joten se on harkitsemisen arvoinen jokaiselle joka oikeasti liikkuu eikä luule parantavansa maailmaa kun valitsee Onnibus:in.


Rautalangasta:

Paunu Tampereen joukkoliikenteen linjalla 27 = liikennöi linjaa tilaaja/tuottaja-mallilla, Tampereen joukkoliikennelautakunta on tilaajaPaunu Pirkkalan linjalla 61 = liikennöi linjaa siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksen nojalla, aikaisemmin linjalupaliikenteenä, käytännössä perinnöllinen monopoliPaunu Tampere-Helsinki -pikavuoroliikenteessä = liikennöi linjaa siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksen nojalla, aikaisemmin linjalupaliikenteenä, käytännössä perinnöllinen monopoliOnnibus Tampere-Pori -pikavuoroliikenteessä = liikennöi linjaa reittiliikenneluvalla täysin avoimilla markkinoilla, jonne kuka tahansa voi tulla kilpailemaan, reitti kokonaan ilman muuta tarjontaa kun Satakunnan liikenne ei halunnut siirtyä PSA:n  mukaiseen reittiliikennelupaliikenteeseen vaan mieluummin jättäytyi pois markkinoiltaOnnibus Hervanta-Helsinki -pikavuoroliikenteessä = liikennöi linjaa reittiliikenneluvalla täysin avoimilla markkinoilla, jonne kuka tahansa voi tulla kilpailemaan, kokonaan uusi reitti joka palvelee eri asiakaskuntaa kuin Tampere-Helsinki -pikavuoroliikenne (minkä Ely on huomioinut lupaa myöntäessään: kun reitti ei aiheuta *jatkuvaa ja vakavaa* haittaa olemassa olevalle siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksen mukaiselle liikenteelle, Elyllä ei olisi ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin myöntää lupa, koska tällaisiin uusiin reitteihin ei sovelleta tarveharkintaa vaan lupa on myönnettävä jos edellytykset täyttyvät)

Kyse ei ole siis asetelmasta EB=paha & Onnibus=hyvä vaan liikennöitsijöiden erilaisista lupastatuksista ja siitä millaiselle kilpailulle ne altistuvat. EB-liikenne on tällä hetkellä vielä monopoliliikennettä, jonka kanssa ei voi kilpailla. Se vaikuttaa EB:n hinnanasetantaan. Onnibus taas toimii täysin kilpailluilla markkinoilla, joille se ei nauti minkäänlaista monopolisuojaa. Tämä on kova juttu, ja Onnibusin ansioksi voi lukea sen, että ylipäänsä tällaista markkinaehtoista liikennettä on olemassa tällä hetkellä -- tai kenties ikinä. Ilman Onnibusia Linja-autoliitto olisi otaksuttavasti onnistunut lobbauksessaan, jonka tavoitteena oli jatkaa linjalupaliikenteen perinnöllistä kilpailusuojaa tarveharkinnan muodossa. Siksihän se lobbasi joukkoliikennelakiin tuon PSA:n vastaisen pykälän tarveharkinnasta. Päättäjät olisivat luonnollisesti nielaisseet syötin helposti, jos käytännössä ikkunasta katsoessa ainoa bussiliikenne olisi ollut monopolimallin mukaista. Silloin LAL:n itkuvirsi linja-autoliikenteestä auringonlaskun alana olisi mennyt täydestä. Mutta kun tuli tällainen kelju minikokoinen kevyen sarjan ottelija Onnibus osoittamaan, että eivät Suomen joukkoliikennemarkkinat niin toivottomat ole että monopolimalli olisi ainoa realistinen malli. Nyt on vertailukohta olemassa kotimaassa. Tästä syystä myös EB tarjoaa tarjoushintoja: tuskin tarjoaisi ilman Onnibusin esimerkkiä ja painetta.

Onnibus on edelläkävijä ja uranuurtaja joukkoliikennemarkkinoiden avaamisessa Suomssa. Mutta varmasti se ei jää viimeiseksi haastajaksi.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Näinhän siinä voi käydä, mutta ne työehtojen polkijat siinä tapauksessa tulevat todennäköisemmin löytymään perinteisten reittifirmojen parista...


Minä en pitäisi tätä niinkään todennäköisenä.
Vanhalla kunnon ay-väellä on edelleen sanansa sanottavana ja perinteisissä korkean järjestäytymisasteen reittifirmoissa sana myös hieman kuuluu.
Ja minusta ihan hyvä niin.

----------


## tkp

> Minä en pitäisi tätä niinkään todennäköisenä.
> Vanhalla kunnon ay-väellä on edelleen sanansa sanottavana ja perinteisissä korkean järjestäytymisasteen reittifirmoissa sana myös hieman kuuluu.
> Ja minusta ihan hyvä niin.


Juurikin näin, yleensä pahimpia työehtojen polkijoita ovat muutaman hengen työllistävät pikkufirmat joissa ei välttämättä ole edes luottamusmiestä. Ei näissä työntekijä uskalla vaatia yksin oikeuksiaan työpaikan menettämisen pelossa. Tai rahakas viikonloppuvuoro muuttuu arkisin ajettavaksi kouluvuoroksi ilman mitään lisiä...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vanhalla kunnon ay-väellä on edelleen sanansa sanottavana ja perinteisissä korkean järjestäytymisasteen reittifirmoissa sana myös hieman kuuluu.


Puhumattakaan siitä, että tämän foorumin kommentoijat eivät ole ainoat suomalaiset, jotka suhtautuvat epäilevästi halpa(bussi/lento)yhtiöihin. Koska jo ennakkokäsitys on, että halpuuteen kuuluu huono työväen kohtelu, pitää yritysten hoitaa asiansa erityisen hyvin. Niillä ei ole varaa mediaskandaaleihin.

----------


## karihoo

> Ainahan sitä saivarella voi, mutta Matkahuolto taitaa olla ainoa toimiva tavaraliikenteessä, joka kulkee linja-autojen kyydeissä linja-autoasemalta toiselle taikka MH:n muiden asiamiesten välillä. Siksi on minusta aika omituista, että tietyissä tilanteissa MH laittaa mieluummin paketit matkaan mutkan kautta kuin suoraan. Tässä Hamina-Helsinki-tapauksessahan MH ei edes suostunut laittamaan noita Vuorelan linjoja edes näyttötauluihinsa ennenkuin jutusta tuli julkinen. Eikä lippujakaan voinut ostaa etukäteen MH:lta, sitä ei taida kyetä vieläkään. Ja kyseessä on ihan normaalien liikennelupien mukaisesta liikenteestä eikä edes mistään onnibusseilusta, jos se katsotaan jotenkin aisan yli hyppimiseksi ja oikeuksien loukkaamiseksi.


Kuukanko, siirrätkö tämän asianmukaiseen topikkiin:

Rahdinkuljetukseen liittyvää OT:ta. Vajaan kolmen vuoden kokemuksella Ventoniemen kuljettajan töistä sanoisin, että Matkahuollon asemahenkilöstö tekee joka päivä luovia ratkaisuja reitityksen suhteen ainakin Etelä-Suomessa. Tuusulan Hyrylästä ja Hämeenlinnasta saattaa olla haasteellista tuo rahdin lähettäminen pohjoiseen päin nopeinta reittiä pitkin. Näissä tapauksissa aika usein C-vaihtoehto on lähettää se rahti Helsinkiin josta se hihnan kautta jalostuu eteenpäin seuraavan aamuvuoron kyytiin.

Hyrylän suhteen on nähdäkseni ongelmana se, että Matkahuollon ikkunassa näkyy käsintehtyjä kylttejä "HESA" tai "JÄKE" eikä mitään muuta (vaatii kuljettajalta aktiivisuutta käydä kysymässä onko jotain). Hämeenlinnasta pohjoiseen pyrkivän rahdin ongelmana ainakin Seinäjoen suunnassa on se, että kyseinen vuoro on jo Helsingistä ottanut "kuljettajamaksimin" verran rahtia kyytiin eli hän *saattaa* käydä sanomassa "moi, en voi ottaa mitään kyytiin kun ei mahdu".

----------


## Lasse

> Onnibushan ei kilpaile pelkällä hinnalla, vaan koko markkinointi- ja hinnoittelustrategiallaan sekä tarjoamalla uudenlaisia yhteyksiä.


Miksi laitatte jatkuvasti sanoja suuhuni joita en ole koskaan lausunut?! Kirjoitinko tuossa Onnibus? En! Kirjoitinko ExpressBus?! En! Kirjoitinko ylipäätään minkään yhtiön nimen? En!
Meistä ei kukaan tiedä mitä tapahtuu vuonna 2014. Meistä ei kukaan tiedä moniko yhtiö ajaa esimerkiksi Helsingin ja Turun välillä viiden vuoden kuluttua. Sitä vähemmän tiedämme niiden nimiä, mutta siitä olen lähestulkoon 100% varma että joukkoon mahtuu niitä jotka lähtevät polkemaan hintoja laiminlyömällä osia työehtosopimuksesta. Miksei näin kävisi kun se on arkipäivää jo niissä kuljetusalan töissä jotka on avattu kilpailulle?

10 vuoden kuluttua perinteiset liikennöitsijät on pelattu ulos, Onnibus jyrää ja rinnalla suhaa kaikenkirjavaa ikäloppua Deltastaria harmaahapsi eläkeläinen ratissa. Tässä on tulevaisuus, mutta onneksi kilpailu on vapaata. Ilkeämielistä panettelua! Onko? Käykää katsomassa mitä tahansa suomalaista tilausajokekkeriä, siellä se on jo arkipäivää.

Miksei ExpressBusista voi tehdä tulevaisuudessa Premium-tuotetta. Kalliimpi lippu, mutta vastapainona esimerkiski tilavat 1+2 penkit koko auton pituudella, jokaisella paikalla oma näyttöruutu jossa valittavana tv-kanavia ja elokuvia, ilmainen kuumajuoma-autommaatti, autoemäntä, lipun hintaan tai pientä lisämaksua vastaan pikkupurtavaa.... vain mielikuvitus voi olla rajana.

Mikäli täällä menee tulevaisuudessa työmarkkinat/olot aivan mahdottomiksi, pakkaan laukkuni ja muutan Ruotsiin.

----------


## sm3

> Kirjoitinko tuossa Onnibus? En! Kirjoitinko ExpressBus?! En! Kirjoitinko ylipäätään minkään yhtiön nimen? En!


Täällä on tuo EB vs OB astelema vaikka jotkut eivät sitä myönnä.  :Wink:  Uskon kanssa että rehellisten yhtiöiden joukkoon aina mahtuu muutama läpimätä tapaus... Ei kellään satu pölyttymään nurkissa aikakonetta, niin voisi matkustaa viisi vuotta eteenpäin.

Itse olen hiukan ilkeämielisen utelias näkemään mitä romuja tuolla teillä tulevaisuudessa näkyy. Eikös A-bus olisi hyvä Onnibus-yhtiö, Lahti 32 bussilla onnekasta kyytiä.  :Laughing: 

Visiosi _Premium-EB_:stä on aivan liian hieno toteutuakseen.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksei ExpressBusista voi tehdä tulevaisuudessa Premium-tuotetta. Kalliimpi lippu, mutta vastapainona esimerkiski tilavat 1+2 penkit koko auton pituudella, jokaisella paikalla oma näyttöruutu jossa valittavana tv-kanavia ja elokuvia, ilmainen kuumajuoma-autommaatti, autoemäntä, lipun hintaan tai pientä lisämaksua vastaan pikkupurtavaa.... vain mielikuvitus voi olla rajana.


Toki voisi, ehkä jopa kannattaisi. Se toimiiko konsepti vai ei selviää vain koettamalla sitä käytännössä.

Siksihän vanhoille monopoliliikennöitsijöille myönnettiin avokätinen siirtymäaika, jotta pystyvät sopeutumaan kilpailuun avoimilla markkinoilla. Mutta mitä on tapahtunut? Palveluinnovaatioita ei ole näkynyt. Liikennöitsijät eivät valitettavasti ole yrittäneetkään sopeutua vaan ovat pelanneet kaiken sen yhden kortin varaan, että markkinat voidaan jatkossakin pitää suljettuina. Muutoksesta tulee siksi näille firmoille raastava kokemus, ja syyllistä saa hakea vain peilistä. Tosiasioiden tunnustaminen on viisauden alku, ja yksi tosiasia on että kilpailu tulee, haluaa sitä tai ei. Siksi järkevä yritys pyrkii sopeutumaan muuttuviin oloihin etupainotteisesti kun taas hölmö firma tarraa kiinni menneisyyden oljenkorsiin.

Ilmainen vinkki muuten jos EB pyrkii luksusluokkaan: Japanista löytyy mallia mm. 3 rinnakkain -luksuspenkeistä kts.
http://willerexpress.com/x/bus/dynam.../bus/index.php
Kun kolme penkkiä sijoittaa rinnakkain, vaikuttaa yhtäkkiä houkuttavalta jos kukin penkki on irrallaan muista eli bussissa on kaksi hyvin kapeaa käytävää. Tällöin ei haittaa vaikka joka penkki on täynnä. Käytännössä päästään vaikka täyteen kuormaan mukavuuden kärsimättä. Tavallisissa penkeissä kahdenistuttavat paikat ovat aina vähän epämukavia jos vieressä istuu kokonaan vieras ihminen, ei esim. perheenjäsen tai ystävä. Erityisesti jos viereinen istuja on nk. maksikokoinen. Siksi paikat täytetäänkin niin että vieraan viereen ei mennä koskaan istumaan jos on vapaita kahdenistuttavia penkkejä. Irralliset yksittäispenkit ovat lähempänä luksuskokemusta ja kelvannevat helpommin myös vannoutuneille henkilöautoilijoille. Varsinkin jos itse penkki edes etäisesti muistuttaa jotain lentokoneen ensimmäisen tai bisnesluokan lepoistuinta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Miksei ExpressBusista voi tehdä tulevaisuudessa Premium-tuotetta. Kalliimpi lippu, mutta vastapainona esimerkiski tilavat 1+2 penkit koko auton pituudella, jokaisella paikalla oma näyttöruutu jossa valittavana tv-kanavia ja elokuvia, ilmainen kuumajuoma-autommaatti, autoemäntä, lipun hintaan tai pientä lisämaksua vastaan pikkupurtavaa.... vain mielikuvitus voi olla rajana.


Pohditaanpas tosiaan hetki, kuinka kehittää EB-palvelua. Ollaanhan nyt kuitenkin EB-ketjun puolella. Itse pitäisin avainasiana mieluumminkin reitistöä kuin itse bussien palvelutasoa. (vaikka senkin pitää olla kunnossa) Onnibussin oivallushan on, että pitämällä täyttöasteen hyvänä, niin lippujen hintoja voi laskea aika reippaastikin ilman että autokohtainen tuotto muuttuu miksikään. Mutta tämä on myös aikamoinen rajoite reitistölle: joka ainoalle vuorolle myös pitää olla paljon matkustajia. EB:n verkostossa on varmaankin alueellisesti isoja eroja, mutta täällä Etelä-Suomessa verkoston yksi tunnuspiirre on sen kattavuus: vuoroja on joka puolelle, tiheään tahtiin ja Helsingistä vieläpä läpi yön tärkeimpiin kaupunkeihin. Kattava linjasto tarkoittaa, että osa vuoroista on väkisinkin melko tyhjiä, mutta korkeampi lipunhinta mahdollistaa tämän. Tietenkin matkahuollon rahtipalvelu omalta osaltaan mahdollistaa tämän kuvion.

Ongelmaksi tulee nyt, että asiakkaat varmaan mielellään käyttäisivät halpaa bussivuoroa vaikka toiseen suuntaan ja kalliimpaa EB-vuoroa vain silloin, kun muita vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Ehdottaisinkin, että EB käyttäisi Deutsche Bahnin tapaan rahalla ostettavaa alennuslippua. Opiskelijoiden yms. lisäksi kuka tahansa saisi henkilökohtaisen alennuskortin, jolla lippuja saisi puoleen hintaan tai kaksikolmasosaa-hintaan. DB ottaa tuollaisesta kortista muistaakseni jotain 100 - 300 euroa, riippuen alennuksen suuruudesta. En osaa äkkiseltään sanoa, paljonko sen hinta olisi EB:n tapauksessa. Mutta alennuskortin ostajat varmastikin käyttäisivät mielellään EB:n vuoroja myös muina aikoina, kun hintaero olisi pienempi, jolloin vaa'assa alkaisivat painaa tiheämmän vuorovälin tarjoama joustavuus ja (toivottavasti) parempi matkustusmukavuus. Myös psykologia vaikuttaa: kortin ostaneet haluavat hyötyä kortistaan mahdollisimman paljon ja kulkevat "omilla" busseillaan mahdollisimman paljon.

Eli perustaksi toimiva (vaihdot, määränpäät), tiheästi liikennöity verkko, jossa ei ole maantieteellisiä eikä ajallisia aukkoja. Kun tähän yhdistyy mahdollisuus ostaa lippu vaikka viime hetkellä kuljettajalta, korkea matkustusmukavuus ja kaikki tarpeelliset oheispalvelut, niin eiköhän siinä olisi premium-brändi kasassa. Ja tuo alennuskortti sitouttamaan matkustajia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pohditaanpas tosiaan hetki, kuinka kehittää EB-palvelua.


Villellä on hyviä ajatuksia. Tämä on yksi varsin varteenotettava tapa lähestyä ongelmaa. EB tyyliin kuntoklubijäsenyys.  :Wink: 

Varmaan muitakin mahdollisuuksia on. Mutta nyt EB:n markkinointiosaston pitäisi oikeasti tienata leipänsä konsepteja kehittämällä eikä vain hupailla possumainoksilla. Kehittämisellä saisi goodwilliä, jota tarvitaan avoimilla markkinoilla. Riitelemällä joka asiasta hallinto-oikeudessa ja mustamaalaamalla kilpailijoita saa helposti paljon badwilliä.

----------


## antti

Ulkomailla voi todeta tapahtuneen kaikenlaista bussiliikenteen vapautumisen myötä. Stagecoach loi tyhjästä Puolaan halpabussikonseptinsa    http://www.polskibus.com/en  ja Lontoosta Oxfordiin pääsee bussilla 150 kertaa päivässä http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford_...on_coach_route  lisäksi monta junaa tunnissa. Virossa oli aluksi aika villi tilanne, kun esimerkiksi Tallinnasta Tartoon meni kello 14:15 kolme bussia yhtä aikaa. Pienillä markkinoilla on toki tapahtunut "luonnollista poistumaa". Surffailin huvikseni ulkomaisia mahdollisia kilpailijoita, vertailulukuina henkilökuntamäärät, kun ne luvut löytyivät helpoimmin. First Group (mm. Greyhound, maailman tunnetuin kaukoliikennefirma ) 123500. Veolia-Transdev 119000. RATP ( jo kymmenessä maassa ) 56000. Keolis ( jo Ruotsissa ) 51000. National Express 40000. Arriva ( jo Ruotsissa ) 39000. Stagecoach 35000. Go Ahead 23000. Comfort Delgro 23000. MassTransitRailway ( mm Tukholman metro ) 14000. Abellio 13000. Nettbuss ( jo Ruotsissa ) 7000. Nobina 6800. Mainitsin "jo Ruotsissa" siksi että helppo siinä on Suomeenkin laajentaa.

----------


## ultrix

> rinnalla suhaa kaikenkirjavaa ikäloppua Deltastaria harmaahapsi eläkeläinen ratissa. Tässä on tulevaisuus, mutta onneksi kilpailu on vapaata.


Henkilökohtaisena mielipiteenäni: mikäs siinä, kyllähän se retrokuski ja retrobussi on elämys sinänsä.  :Wink:  Voisin ihan hyvin käyttää sellaisen firman palveluita, Tampereen seudun liikennöitsijöistä Luoppari on kuulunut ehdottomasti suosikkeihini maailmaanähneen kalustonsa ansiosta.




> Miksei ExpressBusista voi tehdä tulevaisuudessa Premium-tuotetta. Kalliimpi lippu, mutta vastapainona esimerkiski tilavat 1+2 penkit koko auton pituudella, jokaisella paikalla oma näyttöruutu jossa valittavana tv-kanavia ja elokuvia, ilmainen kuumajuoma-autommaatti, autoemäntä, lipun hintaan tai pientä lisämaksua vastaan pikkupurtavaa.... vain mielikuvitus voi olla rajana.


Erinomaisia ajatuksia, tosin: näyttöruutua tärkeämpi olisi töpseli, johon voisi oman läppärin/täppärin/kännykän laittaa kiinni ja katsella mitä huvittaa WiFin yli. Juoma-automaatin ilmaisuus pitäisi olla itsestäänselvyys, automaattiliruista en ole koskaan suostunut maksamaan mitään. Autoemännän rooli on mulle aina jäänyt epäselväksi, mitä palveluksia sen on tarkoitus tarjota? Rahastajan ymmärrän kyllä, etenkin jos sama rahastaja palvelee useaa eri lähtöä jääden kaupunkialueen viimeisellä pysäkillä pois ja palaten paikallisliikenteen kyydissä linja-autoasemalle.




> Visiosi _Premium-EB_:stä on aivan liian hieno toteutuakseen.


Pelkään pahoin.




> Mutta tämä on myös aikamoinen rajoite reitistölle: joka ainoalle vuorolle myös pitää olla paljon matkustajia. EB:n verkostossa on varmaankin alueellisesti isoja eroja, mutta täällä Etelä-Suomessa verkoston yksi tunnuspiirre on sen kattavuus: vuoroja on joka puolelle, tiheään tahtiin ja Helsingistä vieläpä läpi yön tärkeimpiin kaupunkeihin. Kattava linjasto tarkoittaa, että osa vuoroista on väkisinkin melko tyhjiä, mutta korkeampi lipunhinta mahdollistaa tämän. Tietenkin matkahuollon rahtipalvelu omalta osaltaan mahdollistaa tämän kuvion.


No mutta. Mielestäni premissit ovat kaikilla reiteillä samat: pitää saada bussi täyteen matkustajia ja myydä lippuja siihen hintaan, että touhu kannattaa. Lisätuloja sitten rahdista. Vaikkapa joku KankaanpääParkanoKihniöRuovesiMänttä-linja voisi kannattaa ihan sillä, että keskimääräinen lipun hinta on luokkaa 5  ja matkustajat vaihtuvat kohtuutaajaan. Tällöin peruslippujen (päästä päähän) hinnat olisivat 310  ja käteisliput sitten etapista riippuen 510 . Kyllä se Onnibus-lippujärjestelmän konsepti voi toimia lyhyemmilläkin etapeilla, joskin toki ei paikallisliikenteessä (paitsi kuriositeettina, jos OB voittaisi jonkun kaupungin kilpailutuksen ja saisi päättää lippujärjestelmänsä).




> Ehdottaisinkin, että EB käyttäisi Deutsche Bahnin tapaan rahalla ostettavaa alennuslippua. Opiskelijoiden yms. lisäksi kuka tahansa saisi henkilökohtaisen alennuskortin, jolla lippuja saisi puoleen hintaan tai kaksikolmasosaa-hintaan. DB ottaa tuollaisesta kortista muistaakseni jotain 100 - 300 euroa, riippuen alennuksen suuruudesta. En osaa äkkiseltään sanoa, paljonko sen hinta olisi EB:n tapauksessa. Mutta alennuskortin ostajat varmastikin käyttäisivät mielellään EB:n vuoroja myös muina aikoina, kun hintaero olisi pienempi, jolloin vaa'assa alkaisivat painaa tiheämmän vuorovälin tarjoama joustavuus ja (toivottavasti) parempi matkustusmukavuus. Myös psykologia vaikuttaa: kortin ostaneet haluavat hyötyä kortistaan mahdollisimman paljon ja kulkevat "omilla" busseillaan mahdollisimman paljon.


Käytännössähän Matkahuollolla on jo nyt BahnCardin tapainen tuote: SLHS:n jäsenyys.  :Wink:  30  / vuosi ei ole paha hinta ja sillä saa jopa Onnibus-matkoista alennusta! (pakollinen puffaus, sorge)

----------


## Miska

> Mutta nyt EB:n markkinointiosaston pitäisi oikeasti tienata leipänsä konsepteja kehittämällä eikä vain hupailla possumainoksilla. Kehittämisellä saisi goodwilliä, jota tarvitaan avoimilla markkinoilla.


EB:n kohdalla tosin on hieman liioittelua puhua markkinointiosastosta, kun koko yhteenliittymällä on tasan yksi työntekijä. Yhtään parempi tilanne ei taida olla liikennöitsijöillä itselläänkään. Käsittääkseni Suomen suurimmissakaan bussifirmoissa ei ole mitään markkinointiosastoja, ellei tilausajomyyntiä sellaiseksi lasketa. Lähes koko bussialaa edustavalla Matkahuollolla puolestaan lienee yksi työntekijä vastaamassa markkinoinnista. Tämä kuvastaa mielestäni varsin hyvin suomalaisen bussiliikenteen innovatiivisuutta. Suomalaisille bussiyrittäjille voisi tehdä hyvää tutustua vaikkapa naapurimaamme Viron pikavuorokonsepteihin (ainakin Lux Express ja Simple Express, Seben Täistunni Ekspress). Hyvin ovat virolaiset tainneet saadaan homman toimimaan, vaikkei heillä kai olekaan kokemusta bussiliikenteen harjoittamisesta 1920-luvulta alkaen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> EB:n kohdalla tosin on hieman liioittelua puhua markkinointiosastosta, kun koko yhteenliittymällä on tasan yksi työntekijä. Yhtään parempi tilanne ei taida olla liikennöitsijöillä itselläänkään.


Ahaa. Tämä selittää tilannetta. Ei ole tarvinnut panostaa markkinointiin eikä innovointiin. Sen sijaan kokopäivätoimisia lobbareita LAL:n palkkalistoilla lienee useita, ja LAL:n sekä suurimpien bussiyritysten ylimmän johdon prioriteeteissakin suhdetoiminta lienee ollut etusijalla kaikkeen muuhun nähden.

----------


## Jufo

> Tavallisissa penkeissä kahdenistuttavat paikat ovat aina vähän epämukavia jos vieressä istuu kokonaan vieras ihminen, ei esim. perheenjäsen tai ystävä. Erityisesti jos viereinen istuja on nk. maksikokoinen.


Pakko laittaa tämä tähän kevennykseksi.

----------


## Lasse

> Erinomaisia ajatuksia, tosin: näyttöruutua tärkeämpi olisi töpseli, johon voisi oman läppärin/täppärin/kännykän laittaa kiinni ja katsella mitä huvittaa WiFin yli. Juoma-automaatin ilmaisuus pitäisi olla itsestäänselvyys, automaattiliruista en ole koskaan suostunut maksamaan mitään. Autoemännän rooli on mulle aina jäänyt epäselväksi, mitä palveluksia sen on tarkoitus tarjota? Rahastajan ymmärrän kyllä, etenkin jos sama rahastaja palvelee useaa eri lähtöä jääden kaupunkialueen viimeisellä pysäkillä pois ja palaten paikallisliikenteen kyydissä linja-autoasemalle.


No, pidin töpeleitä ja WiFiä sen verran päivänselvänä etten viitsinyt niitä mainita...

Esimerkiksi Tallinnan ja Riian valilla kulkevassa Hansabussin Business Liness automentä tuo matkustajille ruokalistan, josta voi valita haluamansa sandwichin. Tilauksen jälkeen autoemäntä sitten valmistaa tilatun leivänpalasen auton keittiössä. Kuten kirjoitin, vain mielikuvitus on rajana kun lähdetään asioita kehittelemään. 
Hansabussin Business  Lineen voit tutustua yhtiön kotisivuilla: http://www.businessline.ee/index.php?page=112&

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:28 ----------




> Suomalaisille bussiyrittäjille voisi tehdä hyvää tutustua vaikkapa naapurimaamme Viron pikavuorokonsepteihin (ainakin Lux Express ja Simple Express, Seben Täistunni Ekspress). Hyvin ovat virolaiset tainneet saadaan homman toimimaan, vaikkei heillä kai olekaan kokemusta bussiliikenteen harjoittamisesta 1920-luvulta alkaen.


Mainitsaet tuossa kolme sellaista tuotetta, jotka voisivat suoraan toimia esikuvana meillekin. LUX ja Simple ovat saman yhtiön, samoilla reiteillä toimiva, mutta keskenään täysin erilaisia tuotteia. LUX tarjoaa periatteessa kaiken mitä bussissa voi tänäpäivänä olla, Simple puolestaan kuljettaa havlalla.  Ja molemmille löytyy omat asiakasryhmänsä.
Seben Tallinna-Tartu linjan Täistunni Ekspressin uudet Irizarit ovat pitkälti kopioita konserniin kuuluvista LUX Expresseistä. Täitunnit ovat myös linjan kalleimmat vuorot. Silti niissä kulkee eniten matkustajia korkean matkustusmukavuuden ansiosta.

----------


## iiko

> Esimerkiksi Tallinnan ja Riian valilla kulkevassa Hansabussin Business Liness automentä tuo matkustajille ruokalistan, josta voi valita haluamansa sandwichin. Tilauksen jälkeen autoemäntä sitten valmistaa tilatun leivänpalasen auton keittiössä. Kuten kirjoitin, vain mielikuvitus on rajana kun lähdetään asioita kehittelemään. 
> Hansabussin Business  Lineen voit tutustua yhtiön kotisivuilla: http://www.businessline.ee/index.php?page=112&


Kambozhassa (meniköhän kirjoitusasu oikein) väliä Phnom Penh - Sihanoukville liikennöi kahdenlaisia busseja: normipelit ja limo-bussit. Ensinmainitulla matka maksoi 3 USD ja limolla 6 USD. Tällä tuplahinnalla sai enemmän jalkatilaa sekä autoemännän palvelut, tarkoitti vesipulloa ja sämpylää matkaevääksi. Tuo mainitsemani väli on kestoajaltaan reilut neljä tuntia. Hinnat ovat siis suomalaisittain aivan naurettavan halpoja. Tosin tässä se sudenkuoppa piileekin: Kambozhalaisen keskiansiot kuussa ovat muistaakseni n. 20 taalaa, siksi se autoemäntä ei pahemmin firman katteessa tunnu. Suomalainen ansiotaso sekä verotusjärjestelmä saattaa tehdä vastaavasta järjestelystä niin kalliin, ettei oikein kannata millään tempulla, koska hinta nousee niin korkeaksi. 

Eikä noilla balteillakaan tuo liksapuoli ole lähellekään suomalaista...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Luin. Kuinka niin?


Kunhan ihmettelin sitä, että päätit ottaa esimerkiksi halpayhtiöiden huonosta palvelusta "uutisen", joka on ilmiselvä satiiri vailla mitään todellisuuspohjaa.

----------


## dreamy83

Joku täällä aiemmin kyseli plussia ja miinuksia OB vrt EB. Ajattelin itse listata tilannetta _tällä hetkellä_, eli en nyt ota huomioon tulevia aikoja. Huomattavaa, että kummallakin on sama asia sekä heikkous että vahvuus ja se on tuo reititys.

Onnibus:
+Verkkokauppa on selkeä
+Lipun toimitustavat riittävän monipuoliset, ei tarvita printteriä
+Etenkin lähtöhinnat hyvin edullisia
+Edullisten lippujen saatavuus
+Reitti usealla lähellä kotoa kun menee lähiöistä
+Ainakin Turussa reitille pääsee kohtalaisesti myös paikkureilla
+Vuorot aina moottoritietä pitkin

-Vuorotarjonta
-Lippujen muutoskelvottomuus (tiedän, kuuluu osana halpa (bussi/lento) konseptiin)
-Reitti ei aja keskustasta keskustaan, joissa ainakin Turun päässä selkeästi paremmat jatkoreitit paikkureilla.

ExpressBus:
+Yhtenäinen, tunnettu brändi
+Tuonut edullisia lippuja kilpailun myötä myyntiin
+Reitti keskustasta keskustaan
+Reitit satamiin ja Helsinki-Vantaalle
+Kattava vuorotarjonta
+Tarjolla myös moottoritietä pitkin meneviä vuoroja
+Lippujen joustavuus

-Hinnat.
-Tarjouslippujen saatavuus huono
-Erittäin sekava verkkokauppa
-Verkkokaupassa mahdollisuus ostaa viimeistään edellisenä päivänä klo 13 mennessä
-Printteri tarvitaan (ympäristöarvot...)

Tässä joitakin. Jätin tarkoituksella nyt työehtosopimuskuviot sekä terminaali- ja rahtipalvelut sivuun ja keskityin vain matkustajanäkövinkkeliin. Saa jatkaa listaa.

----------


## JaniP

Yksi plussa OB:lle on ehdottomasti yhteys Turun lentokentän Ryanair-lennoille, vaikkakaan talvikuukausina ei Ryanair lennä Turusta. WizzAir tosin lentää Gdanskiin. Ensi vuonna pitäisi tulla ainakin yksi uusi Ryanair yhteys Saksaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Käytännössähän Matkahuollolla on jo nyt BahnCardin tapainen tuote: SLHS:n jäsenyys.  30  / vuosi ei ole paha hinta ja sillä saa jopa Onnibus-matkoista alennusta! (pakollinen puffaus, sorge)


SLHS:n jäsenkortti toimii jopa kansainvälisessä liikenteessä.  :Smile:  Matkustin Pietarista Lappeenrantaan ja sain saman 30 %:n alennuksen kuin maan sisälläkin.

Mutta miten sillä Onnibus-matkoista saa alennusta? Kuljettajalta?

----------


## Lasse

HUOM! En kirjoita tätä mustamaalatakseni, arvostellakseni tai kritisoidakseni Onnibus Oy:tä, tämä lienee aiempien kokemusten varjossa välttämätöntä kertoa aluksi.

Mutta, tässä ketjussa on useasti käytetty Ryanairia esimerkkinä miten kannattavaa "halpatoiminta" on. Tässä uutinen siitä:
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talous...istaan/a828463

----------


## sm3

> HUOM! En kirjoita tätä mustamaalatakseni, arvostellakseni tai kritisoidakseni Onnibus Oy:tä, tämä lienee aiempien kokemusten varjossa välttämätöntä kertoa aluksi.
> 
> Mutta, tässä ketjussa on useasti käytetty Ryanairia esimerkkinä miten kannattavaa "halpatoiminta" on. Tässä uutinen siitä:
> http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talous...istaan/a828463


Mutta, jollen ihan väärässä ole niin otsikossa lukee Onnibus ei Ryanair, Siinä on sana uusi, Ryanair ei ole uusi enää ja siinä lukee pikavuoroyritys. Ryanair ei aja eikä lennä pikavuoroja.  :Laughing:  Yksikään sana tuossa otsikossa ei liity Ryanairiin eikä ole siihen yhdistettävissä. (HUOM! Edellä olevia lauseita ei kannata ottaa liian tosissaan  :Wink: )

Ajatko takaa sitä että Onnibus tulevaisuudessa lakkauttaisi puolet vuoroistaan? Vai miten tämä liittyy aiheeseen?  :Confused:

----------


## Allison

Sanoisin jopa että jokin on mennyt pieleen, jos yhtään vuoroa ei lakkauteta. Nimittäin väitän että osa innovaatioista jää löytämättä, jos ei kokeile yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta. Nykyinen OB-vuorotarjonta on toki niin niukkaa vielä, että ne jäävät kaikki elämään. Mutta kyllä pitää voida kokeilla erilaisia uusia reittejä ja aikatauluja ja tehdä ratkaisut kaupallisen kysynnän perusteella.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta miten sillä Onnibus-matkoista saa alennusta? Kuljettajalta?


Kyllä. SLHS:n jäsenet pääsevät pätkälipun hinnalla peruslipun matkan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sanoisin jopa että jokin on mennyt pieleen, jos yhtään vuoroa ei lakkauteta. Nimittäin väitän että osa innovaatioista jää löytämättä, jos ei kokeile yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta. Nykyinen OB-vuorotarjonta on toki niin niukkaa vielä, että ne jäävät kaikki elämään. Mutta kyllä pitää voida kokeilla erilaisia uusia reittejä ja aikatauluja ja tehdä ratkaisut kaupallisen kysynnän perusteella.


Juuri näinhän se markkinataloudessa menee. Innovointi olisi vielä tehokkaampaa, jos ei olisi pakko sitoutua liikennöimään vuoroa kaksi vuotta, kuten vaatimus tällä hetkellä ilmeisesti on. Mitään järkeähän tuossa vaatimuksessa ei ole, koska se on kynnys innovoinnille, ja jokunen reitti saattaa jäädä syntymättä, joka ehkä muuten voisi menestyä. Ja jos joku reitti ei menesty niin miksi pitää väkisin pakottaa ajamaan sitä tappiolla määräaika loppuun? Onko se suuri lohtu matkustajille, jos kuitenkin tietävät että ennemmin tai myöhemmin tappiolla ajaminen loppuu?

----------


## killerpop

Liekö tässäkin vain markkinointitempaus kyseessä ja hyvää mainosta...

...tai sitten "Halvin tapa matkustaa" -slogan osui ja upposi.

----------


## Lasse

> Mutta, jollen ihan väärässä ole niin otsikossa lukee Onnibus ei Ryanair, Siinä on sana uusi, Ryanair ei ole uusi enää ja siinä lukee pikavuoroyritys. Ryanair ei aja eikä lennä pikavuoroja.  Yksikään sana tuossa otsikossa ei liity Ryanairiin eikä ole siihen yhdistettävissä. (HUOM! Edellä olevia lauseita ei kannata ottaa liian tosissaan )
> 
> Ajatko takaa sitä että Onnibus tulevaisuudessa lakkauttaisi puolet vuoroistaan? Vai miten tämä liittyy aiheeseen?


Laitoin tuon ihan vain siksi, että kyseistä lentoyhtiötä on tässä romaanissa käytetty malliesimerkkinä halpatuotteen erinomaisesti ja erehtymättömästä toimivuudesta lukuisia kertoja. Itse olen monesti kyseenalaistanut lähinnä sitä, että onko pienen Suomen pienillä markkinoilla tarpeeksi kysyntää halpakulkineille, tehdäkseen niistä kannattavia. Tässä on taas esimerkki siitä, että ainakaan lentoliikenteessä ei ole. Haplalentojen tie Suomessa on tähän mennessä ollut kivinen ja sorainen, ja jälleen yksi joutuu vetäytymään.

---------- Post Merged at 21:07 ----------




> Juuri näinhän se markkinataloudessa menee. Innovointi olisi vielä tehokkaampaa, jos ei olisi pakko sitoutua liikennöimään vuoroa kaksi vuotta, kuten vaatimus tällä hetkellä ilmeisesti on. Mitään järkeähän tuossa vaatimuksessa ei ole, koska se on kynnys innovoinnille, ja jokunen reitti saattaa jäädä syntymättä, joka ehkä muuten voisi menestyä. Ja jos joku reitti ei menesty niin miksi pitää väkisin pakottaa ajamaan sitä tappiolla määräaika loppuun? Onko se suuri lohtu matkustajille, jos kuitenkin tietävät että ennemmin tai myöhemmin tappiolla ajaminen loppuu?


Ruotsissa bussiliikenne vapautettiin kilpailulle vuodenvaihteessa. Siellä uuden vuoron voi lakkauttaa kolmen kuukauden ilmoitusajalla. Ja siellä myös on jo ensimmäiset vuorot ennätetty lakkauttamaan. Ensimmäisen taisi olla Senor Svenssonin Eskilstuna-Tukholma vuorot, joille ei kysynnälle löytynyt tarpeeksi kasvua.
Toisaalta voi myös kysyä lisääkö selleinen toiminta joukkoliikenteen houkuttavuutta, jossa vuoroja aloitetaan ja lopetetaan tuon tuosta?

----------


## sm3

Suomessa ja muissa pohjoismaissa lienee ongelma se että asukkaita on aika vähän valtion pinta-alaan nähden, ja asutus on keskittynyt muutamille suurille seuduille. Asiakkaita ei siis riitä kovin monelle yhtiölle, ja niitä vähiäkin asiakkaita saa kyytiin pääosin vain parista kaupungista koko maassa.

----------


## Lasse

> Suomessa ja muissa pohjoismaissa lienee ongelma se että asukkaita on aika vähän valtion pinta-alaan nähden, ja asutus on keskittynyt muutamille suurille seuduille. Asiakkaita ei siis riitä kovin monelle yhtiölle, ja niitä vähiäkin asiakkaita saa kyytiin pääosin vain parista kaupungista koko maassa.


Kyllä. Turku-Tampere-Kotka linjan eteläpuolella varmaan on mahdollisuuksia, siitä kun lähdetään ylöspäin alkaa asutus harvenemaan ja etäisyydet kasvamaan. No, aika näyttää...
Ruotsissa ei varsinaisia halpabusseja ole, vaikkakin lippujen hinnat ovat selkeästi Suomen tasoa alemmalla. Bussit myös kulkevat huomattavasti täydempinä kuin meillä, mutta silti yritysten kannattavuus on ollut heikkoa. GoByBus on ollut varsin syvällä ahdingossa ja joutunut karsimaan toimintojaan.
Ryanairilla meni Suomessa pitkään melko hyvin. Sitten taivaalle ilmestui punainen Norjalainen uhkapilvi nimeltä Norwegian, ja nyt näemme että irkkuyhtiö joutuu karsimaan toimintojaan rajulla kädellä.

----------


## JaniP

Miksi tässä ketjussa menee omenat ja appelsiinit jatkuvasti sekaisin?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ryanairilla meni Suomessa pitkään melko hyvin. Sitten taivaalle ilmestui punainen Norjalainen uhkapilvi nimeltä Norwegian, ja nyt näemme että irkkuyhtiö joutuu karsimaan toimintojaan rajulla kädellä.


Mikäs legenda tämä oikein on? Ei Ryanair tiettävästi ole karsinut tarjontaansa siksi että Norwegian olisi vienyt siltä markkinaosuutta. Tietysti Ryanairin karsimistoimenpiteet ovat osittain harmillisia, mutta yhtiö on antanut ymmärtää, että kyse on lähinnä sesonkivaihtelusta talven ja kesän välillä, ja toisaalta siitä, että kun kulut ovat kasvaneet niin pitää hieman karsia sellaisesta bisneksestä, joka on liian kannattavuusrajan tuntumassa. Täytyy muistaa, että Ryanarin käyttämien kenttien läheisyydestä lähteville matkustajille Ryanair on ylivoimaisesti miellyttävämpi vaihtoehto kuin raahautuminen Helsinki-Vantaalle Norwegianin kyytiin.

----------


## ultrix

> Liekö tässäkin vain markkinointitempaus kyseessä ja hyvää mainosta...
> 
> ...tai sitten "Halvin tapa matkustaa" -slogan osui ja upposi.


Tilalle tuli Atro Vuolle:n auto, joka oli perillä Porissa käytännössä aikataulunmukaisessa ajassa ja Bovanhuksen starttimoottori oli sekin tunnin päästä ehjätty.

----------


## Alikessu

> Tilalle tuli Atro Vuolle:n auto, joka oli perillä Porissa käytännössä aikataulunmukaisessa ajassa ja Bovanhuksen starttimoottori oli sekin tunnin päästä ehjätty.


Olikos Vuolle sitten tuplana tulossa samaa vuoroa? Ei muuten voi autonvaihdon jälkeen olla aikataulussa.
MIksi Bova piti sammuttaa tuohon pysäkille?
Tunti on pitkä aika halpis-liikenteessä kun toisen foorumin mukaan auto oli vielä17.30 pysäkillä ja lähtöhän oli 14.15  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Olikos Vuolle sitten tuplana tulossa samaa vuoroa? Ei muuten voi autonvaihdon jälkeen olla aikataulussa.
> MIksi Bova piti sammuttaa tuohon pysäkille?
> Tunti on pitkä aika halpis-liikenteessä kun toisen foorumin mukaan auto oli vielä17.30 pysäkillä ja lähtöhän oli 14.15


En mä tiedä, näin mä kuulin Pekan sanomana:



> Virtalukko temppuili aiheuttaen oikkarin starttimoottoriin. Vara-auto itsensä Atro Vuolteen tuomana paikalla alle kymmenessä minuutissa ja Atro otti tilanteen hoitoonsa siten, että startti vaihdettu reilun tunnin kuluttua tapahtuneesta. Tämähän ei ole Atron vaan Mötön auto, ja olen suunnattoman kiitollinen, että Allianssissa on Atron kaltainen vanhan liiton toimija, jolla ei mene huonot housuun ilkkujien edessä eikä sormi suuhun kun apua pyydetään. Porissa oltiin käytännössä aikataulussa. Arvostamaani kokenutta asentajaa lainaten: "Vanhassa autossa on uusia vikoja."

----------


## Lasse

> Mikäs legenda tämä oikein on? Ei Ryanair tiettävästi ole karsinut tarjontaansa siksi että Norwegian olisi vienyt siltä markkinaosuutta. Tietysti Ryanairin karsimistoimenpiteet ovat osittain harmillisia, mutta yhtiö on antanut ymmärtää, että kyse on lähinnä sesonkivaihtelusta talven ja kesän välillä, ja toisaalta siitä, että kun kulut ovat kasvaneet niin pitää hieman karsia sellaisesta bisneksestä, joka on liian kannattavuusrajan tuntumassa. Täytyy muistaa, että Ryanarin käyttämien kenttien läheisyydestä lähteville matkustajille Ryanair on ylivoimaisesti miellyttävämpi vaihtoehto kuin raahautuminen Helsinki-Vantaalle Norwegianin kyytiin.


Se ei ole legenda, vaan oma pohdintani siitä, miksi Ryanairin karsimistoimenpiteet ajoiottuvat niin lähelle sitä aikaa jolloin Norwegian tuli mukaan markkinoille.
Täytyy myös muistaa että pääkaupunkiseudulla asuu jokoa viides suomalainen. Kun lasketaan kehyskunnat mukaan, niin matkusjatapohja on huomattavasti laajempi kuin Tamereen tai Turun seudulla. Pohjoisesta pääsee Norwegianilla lentäen Helsinki-Vantaalle, josta edelleen eteenpäin ja Vaastasta Tukholmaan.

---------- Post Merged at 8:42 ----------




> Miksi tässä ketjussa menee omenat ja appelsiinit jatkuvasti sekaisin?


Koska ovat molemmat pyöreitä ja hedelmiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se ei ole legenda, vaan oma pohdintani siitä, miksi Ryanairin karsimistoimenpiteet ajoiottuvat niin lähelle sitä aikaa jolloin Norwegian tuli mukaan markkinoille.
> Täytyy myös muistaa että pääkaupunkiseudulla asuu jokoa viides suomalainen. Kun lasketaan kehyskunnat mukaan, niin matkusjatapohja on huomattavasti laajempi kuin Tamereen tai Turun seudulla. Pohjoisesta pääsee Norwegianilla lentäen Helsinki-Vantaalle, josta edelleen eteenpäin ja Vaastasta Tukholmaan.


Ryanair ja Norwegian kilpailevat samoista matkustajista vain osittain, ja niiden vahvuudet eivät ole päällekäiset. Sekoitat nyt sen, että ajo Tampere-Pirkkalaan on lyhyempi kuin Helsinki-Vantaalle alueelta, joka etelässä rajoittuu jonnekin Hämeenlinnan eteläpuolelle ja pohjoisessa rajaa ei oikeastaan ole. Mutta annetaan kuvan puhua puolestaan:



Kuvasta näkee muuten senkin, miksi Ryanairin kannattaa mieluummin sulkea Turun kuin Tampereen tai Lappeenrannan reittejä, jos jostain on pakko karsia. Turun lentokentän palvelualueen matkustajista osa gravitoituu silloin Helsinkiin mutta osa Tampereelle. Ja joka tapauksessa kyseessä on vain yksi pieni joskin erittäin tiheästi asutettu pläntti Suomea kun Tampere ja Lappeenranta palvelevat erittäin suurta aluetta, josta osa on kieltämättä harvaan asuttua mutta yhteensä väkimäärä on kuitenkin aika huima.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ryanair ja Norwegian kilpailevat samoista matkustajista vain osittain, ja niiden vahvuudet eivät ole päällekäiset. Sekoitat nyt sen, että ajo Tampere-Pirkkalaan on lyhyempi kuin Helsinki-Vantaalle alueelta, joka etelässä rajoittuu jonnekin Hämeenlinnan eteläpuolelle ja pohjoisessa rajaa ei oikeastaan ole. Mutta annetaan kuvan puhua puolestaan:


Kartta on mielenkiintoinen, ei ole koskaan tullut ajateltua asiaa noin. Mä olen aina ihmetellyt sitä, kun Helsinkiin matkalla olevassa koneessa joskus joku manaa että vielä pitää lähteä yötä vasten ajamaan jonnekin Kuopioon. Mikseivät ne ihmiset lennä kotikentälleen?

Ilmeisesti on sitten niin, että huomattava osa mieluummin ajaa pitkänkin matkan sellaiselle kentälle, josta pääsee suoraan Eurooppaan kuin ajaisi lähimmälle kentälle ja lentäisi via HEL/ARN/CPH. Niin kauan kun vain Helsingistä on monipuoliset yhteydet maailmalle tuo merkitsee sitä, että Ryynärin ei tarvitse välttämättä kilpailla hinnalla läheskään niin paljon kuin muissa maissa. Sillähän on omalla tavallaan lähes määräävä markkina-asema operointikentillään.

Onnibussilla tilanne on kuitenkin pääosin erilainen. Tre-Pori on oma juttunsa, samoin Hervanta-Hki, mutta jos jatkossa ruvetaan entistä enemmän ajamaan sukuoikeusyhtiöiden kanssa päällekkäisiä reittejä, niin siinä jo kilpaillaan samoista matkustajista muiden bussien kanssa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kartta on mielenkiintoinen, ei ole koskaan tullut ajateltua asiaa noin. Mä olen aina ihmetellyt sitä, kun Helsinkiin matkalla olevassa koneessa joskus joku manaa että vielä pitää lähteä yötä vasten ajamaan jonnekin Kuopioon. Mikseivät ne ihmiset lennä kotikentälleen?
> 
> Ilmeisesti on sitten niin, että huomattava osa mieluummin ajaa pitkänkin matkan sellaiselle kentälle, josta pääsee suoraan Eurooppaan kuin ajaisi lähimmälle kentälle ja lentäisi via HEL/ARN/CPH. Niin kauan kun vain Helsingistä on monipuoliset yhteydet maailmalle tuo merkitsee sitä, että Ryynärin ei tarvitse välttämättä kilpailla hinnalla läheskään niin paljon kuin muissa maissa. Sillähän on omalla tavallaan lähes määräävä markkina-asema operointikentillään.


Syitä voi olla useita. Liityntälippu voi olla pahimmillaan hyvin kallis (tai sitten sen voi saada kokonaan kaupan päälle -- riippuu kovasti tilanteesta). Kone voi olla täyteen buukattu jompaan kumpaan suuntaan, jolloin voi olla että joutuu käytännössä ajamaan edestakaisin. Ja kotimaan lentojen määrä on pienentynyt niin ettei kaikille Helsinkiin saapuville ulkomaanlennoille ole välttämättä kunnon jatkoyhteyttä, esimerkiksi TMP-HEL-TMP on vain 4 lentoa päivässä suuntaansa. KUO-HEL-KUO näyttää tosin olevan 9 lentoa. Lisäksi vaikka lento löytyisikin, voi olla että se on väärän allianssiyhtiön lento: jos vaikka haluaisi lentää Blue1:lla Helsingistä ja lähtökenttä on Tampere niin kaikki 4 liittymälentoa operoi FlyBe yhteistyössä Finnairin kanssa, eli OneWorld-allianssi -- ei ole helppoa eikä edullista yhdistää jatkolentoon Star-allianssilla. Veikkaan että myös km-korvauksilla voi olla vaikutuksia kulkutapavalintoihin: ajattelepa miten lihavasti kukkaroa paisuttaa kun ajelee Kuopiosta Vantaan lentoasemalle ja takaisin työmatkalla.

Tulevaisuus erityisesti mietityttää. On aika selvää että ennemmin tai myöhemmin kotimaanlennot loppuvat kokonaan lyhyimmillä yhteyksillä. Seinäjokihan loppui jo, ja alkoi uudestaan ja taisi sitten taas loppua, vaikka matkaa Vantaalle on aika pitkästi. Tampereen-yhteys sinnittelee toistaiseksi kovan kysynnän vuoksi, vaikka matka onkin niin lyhyt että siinä mielessä perusteet olisi ollut lopettaa se ennen Seinäjokea. Sama Turun suhteen. Mutta kun nämä yhteydet loppuvat niin sitten maayhteydet Vantaan lentoasemalle nousevat todella ratkaisevaan rooliin. Kun liikutaan autolla, Finnairin alkaa olla vaikea kilpailla esim. Ryanairin, Blue1/SAS:n (via ARN/CPH) tai Air Baltic:in (via RIX) kanssa, jotka lentävät kotikentältä tai ainakin lähempää (vrt. Vantaan miinoitus kolmelta suunnalta kilpailevalla tarjonnalla).

Finnairin nykyinen kysyntä muodostuu kolmesta segmentistä: kaukoliikenne, Euroopan-liikenne ja kotimaanliikenne. Nämä kaikki syöttävät matkustajia toisilleen ja jos joku palanen poistetaan kuviosta, muut kärsivät ja koko yhtiö saattaa romahtaa. Kaukolennot pitävät yllä nykyistä Euroopan-tarjontaa, mutta ne eivät yksin riitä, eivät edes Helsingin kysynnän kanssa, vaan maakuntien matkustajia tarvitaan mukaan takaamaan kannattavuus. Mutta ne matkustajat eivät tule ainakaan autolla Vantaalle ollenkaan jos joku muu houkuttelee heidät lyhyemmällä ajomatkalla. Junayhteys suoraan Helsinki-Vantaalle (käytännössä Lentorata) paikkaisi aika hyvin liittymälentojen kuihtumisen aiheuttamaa aukkoa. Mutta jos Lentorataa ei tehdä, Finnair saattaa romahtaa, ja siinä menee tarve nykyisen kokoiselle Helsinki-Vantaan kentällekin. Maakunnista lennettäisiin Tukholman ja parin muun hubin kautta ja Helsinki-Vantaa kutistuisi jonnekin samaan kokoluokkaan kuin vaikkapa Vilnan kenttä Liettuassa. (Joo, liioittelen hieman, mutta en paljon.)

Täytyy muistaa että kannettu vesi ei kaivossa pysy. Helsinki-Vantaata ruokittiin vuosikymmenet Finnairin monopolilla, mutta se monopoli on nyt mennyttä, ja sekä Finnair että Helsinki-Vantaa saavat nyt ansaita paikkansa suomalaisten sydämissä markkinaehtoisesti. Nykytilanne on vielä jälkihehkua menneestä, mutta kohta voi olla toisin, jos ei mitään tehdä.

Tamperelaisena tunnen tietysti lukkarinrakkautta Pirkkalan kenttää kohtaan, mutta jos ajattelen puhtaasti kaupungin saavutettavuutta bisnesmatkustuksen kannalta, pelkkä Pirkkala ei ole tarpeeksi (vaikka onkin hyvä ja hyödyllinen varsinkin nykyroolissaan). Tunnin junayhteys Vantaalle nostaisi Tampereen kansainvälisen tavoitettavuuden aivan eri luokkaan kuin nykyisin. (Samoin tosin kävisi kaikille muille Etelä-Suomen kaupungeille eli ei tämä mikään pelkkä tamperelaisprojekti ole vaan tuottaisi hyvin laajalti hyötyä joka suuntaan.) Sivutuotteena se kyllä tukisi Helsinki-Vantaan asemaa, mutta tämä on siedettävissä oleva seikka, koska hyödyt muuallekin olisivat niin valtavat.




> Onnibussilla tilanne on kuitenkin pääosin erilainen. Tre-Pori on oma juttunsa, samoin Hervanta-Hki, mutta jos jatkossa ruvetaan entistä enemmän ajamaan sukuoikeusyhtiöiden kanssa päällekkäisiä reittejä, niin siinä jo kilpaillaan samoista matkustajista muiden bussien kanssa.


Totta. Tosin Hervanta-kuviossa on nähtävissä samoja elementtejä kuin tässä Ryanairin miinoitusstrategiassa. Samoin voisi toimia vaikka kahvila- tai pikaruokaketju, joka aloittaisi maakuntakaupungeista ja lähiöistä ja vasta viimeisenä hyökkäisi Helsingin keskustassa isoja pelureita vastaan kallissa neliöissä -- tämä todennäköisesti toimisi varmemmin kuin päinvastainen strategia. Tällöin saarrettaisiin kilpailija joka puolelta menemättä suoraan tämän tontille. Miksi mennä kun helpompi kilpailu löytyy ympäriltä naapurisegmenteistä? Ja taisi Lidlinkin Suomen-valloitus alkaa jostain muualta kuin Helsingin keskustasta.

----------


## vjokinen

> sukuoikeusyhtiöiden


Mistä tulee käsite sukuoikeusyhtiö?
Kenen suvulle Pohjolan Liikenne kuuluu?


Onko kaikki maatilalliset ja metsänomistajatkin sukuoikeusyrittäjiä?

----------


## hmikko

> Tampereen-yhteys sinnittelee toistaiseksi kovan kysynnän vuoksi, vaikka matka onkin niin lyhyt että siinä mielessä perusteet olisi ollut lopettaa se ennen Seinäjokea.


Tuossa lienee nimenomaan kaupungin koko ratkaiseva. Helsinki-Seinäjoki -väli on tuon pituisista junamatkoista Suomen nopein, Pendolinolla keskinopeudeltaan parempi kuin Helsinki-Pietari Allegrolla. Harvakseltaan liikennöitävä lentoreitti pikkukaupunkiin ei pysty kilpailemaan.

----------


## J_J

> Mistä tulee käsite sukuoikeusyhtiö?
> Kenen suvulle Pohjolan Liikenne kuuluu?
> 
> 
> Onko kaikki maatilalliset ja metsänomistajatkin sukuoikeusyrittäjiä?


Luullakseni tämä on Lauri Helken ja Pekka Mötön kehittämä "lempinimi" vanhoille, perinteisille linjaliikenneyhtiöille, jonka avulla pyritään saamaan mahdollisimman monet kääntymään Onni -uskonlahkon jäseniksi. Koetetaan siis antaa ihmisille sellainen kuva, että perinteiset, osin jo lähes sata vuotta linjaliikennettä harjoittaneet yhtiöt olisivatkin jotain pahoja rosvoja, jotka vaan sortaa näitä "historiantekijöitä" ja heidän yhtiötään  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Luullakseni tämä on Lauri Helken ja Pekka Mötön kehittämä "lempinimi" vanhoille, perinteisille linjaliikenneyhtiöille, jonka avulla pyritään saamaan mahdollisimman monet kääntymään Onni -uskonlahkon jäseniksi. Koetetaan siis antaa ihmisille sellainen kuva, että perinteiset, osin jo lähes sata vuotta linjaliikennettä harjoittaneet yhtiöt olisivatkin jotain pahoja rosvoja, jotka vaan sortaa näitä "historiantekijöitä" ja heidän yhtiötään


Kylläpäs tässä nyt annetaan herroille kunniaa termin keksimisestä. Käsitykseni on että termi "sukuoikeudet" on ollut käytössä jo kauan ennen kuin Onnibussin etukulman pilkahdus välähti kummankaan silmäkulmassa. Oikeastaan on aika herrasmiesmäistä kun tähän asti on puhuttu eufemistisesti ja kauniisti vain sukuoikeuksista. Jos ruma sanotaan niin kuin se on, kyseessä on *feodalismi*.

Sitäpaitsi voisi vähän käyttää tarkkuutta näissä sanoissa. Eivät sukuoikeudet viittaa itse yhtiöihin vaan siihen lupajärjestelmään, jolla näille annettiin feodaaliläänityksiä. Järjestelmä on tulossa tiensä päähän ja sen jälkeen kaikki vanhat sukuoikeusyhtiöt ovat automaattisesti tavallisia liikennöitsijöitä siinä missä kuka tahansa muukin. Eivät siis regulaation tasolla poikkea esim. Onnibusista millään tavalla. Eivät sukuoikeusyhtiöt ole mikään Darth Vader pimeältä puolelta olemukseltaan vaan ainoastaan epäterve anomalia regulaatiossa: yksillä on oikeuksia joita toisilla ei ole, oikeuksia ei ole jaettu läpinäkyvillä (esim. markkina-) perusteilla, ja oikeudet ovat käytännössä perinnöllisiä eikä niitä jaeta määräajoin uusiksi.

Millä tavoin bussiliikenteen feodaalijärjestelmä poikkeaa keskiajan feodaalijärjestelmästä, jossa aatelismies saattoi saada kuninkaalta palkkioksi palveluksistaan sodassa läänityksenä osan valtakuntaa ja tuonne tavalliseen kansaan kohdistuvan veronkeräys- ja tuomiovallan? Tuohan periytyi sitten jälkeläisille ihan kuin bussiliikennöitsijä on saanut käytännössä yrittäjäsukupolvesta toiseen vuosikymmenten ajan ajaa monopolina samoja reittejä ilman että kukaan olisi kysellyt tavallisen kansalaisen/asiakkaan oikeuksien perään. Efektiivisesti bussiyhtiöiden läänitykset ovat olleet ihmisjoukkoja, vapaita Suomen kansalaisia, joiden joukkoliikennetarpeilla feodaaliyhtiöt ovat eläneet ja joille olisi pitänyt osoittaa alamaisuutta.

----------


## ultrix

Tähän väliin sopisi lainaus lähteestä Pirkanmaan seutukaavoitus: Tampereen seutukaava-alueen julkinen liikenne 1974, nykytilanteen inventointi, Tampereen seutukaavaliitto, julkaisu B 60:



> Tarpeellinen olisi myös liikennelupamenettelyn parantaminen siten, että kuntien mahdollisuudet vaikuttaa asukkaiden kannalta tarkoituksenmukaisiin ratkaisuihin paranisivat.* Selvä epäkohta on myöskin liikennöitsijöiden väliset sellaiset jäykät ja osin vanhentuneet etupiirirajat, jotka vaikeuttavat jopa tarkoituksenmukaisen liikenteen järjestämistä.* Liikenteenhoitoon liittyen olisi selvitettävä nykyistä tarkoituksenmukaisemman suunnittelu- ja yhteistoimintaorganisaation aikaansaamista toisaalta liikenteenhoidon tehostamiseksi ja toisaalta tasapuolisten palvelujen turvaamiseksi.

----------


## Albert

> Turun lentokentän palvelualueen matkustajista osa gravitoituu silloin Helsinkiin mutta osa Tampereelle.


...julkisten työvoimapalvelujen strategia  oli selkeämmin eksplikoitu, alkaa toteutus _gravitoida_ kohti rationaalista valintaa korostavaa konseptia.
Höpöhöpö

----------


## Dakkus

> Jos vaihtoehtoja ovat vain HEL ja TMP, TMP:n vaikutuspiirissä asuu suurin osa suomalaisista.


Ainakaan liittämäsi kartan perusteella asianlaita ei ole näin. Sen sijaan siellä asuu melko täsmälleen puolet suomalaisista. Suomen väestöllinen keskipiste sijaitsee Hauholla, ellei ole sieltä viime vuosina siirtynyt etelämmäksi.
Puolet suomalaista siis elää suunnilleen Hämeenlinnan kohdilla kulkevan linjan eteläpuolella siten, että Hämeenlinnakin on eteläisessä puolikkaassa. Kun tuo viiva tuolla kartalla vielä koukkaa hieman ylimääräistä pohjoiseen päin, Helsinki-Vantaan vaikutuspiirissä asunee jotain 55%-60% suomalaisista. Suomen maapinta-alasta Helsinki-Vantaan vaikutuspiirissä tosin on vain murto-osa.

Saisi loppua tämä "Helsinki ei ole mikään suurkaupunki" -löpinä, niin Helsingin poikkeuksellisen jättiläismäinen koko (monessako maassa kehitysmaiden ulkopuolella suurin kaupunki on kooltaan viisi kertaa niin suuri kuin toisiksi suurin?!) voitaisiin ottaa huomioon valtion strategioissa ja pitää koko Suomi asuttuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainakaan liittämäsi kartan perusteella asianlaita ei ole näin. Sen sijaan siellä asuu melko täsmälleen puolet suomalaisista. Suomen väestöllinen keskipiste sijaitsee Hauholla, ellei ole sieltä viime vuosina siirtynyt etelämmäksi.
> Puolet suomalaista siis elää suunnilleen Hämeenlinnan kohdilla kulkevan linjan eteläpuolella siten, että Hämeenlinnakin on eteläisessä puolikkaassa. Kun tuo viiva tuolla kartalla vielä koukkaa hieman ylimääräistä pohjoiseen päin, Helsinki-Vantaan vaikutuspiirissä asunee jotain 55%-60% suomalaisista. Suomen maapinta-alasta Helsinki-Vantaan vaikutuspiirissä tosin on vain murto-osa.


Viiva ei ole tieteellisen tarkan mittauksen tulos vaan powerpointin viivatyökalulla vedetty summittainen viiva. Puhtaasti etäisyydellä mitattuna Hämeenlinna lienee lähempänä Pirkkalan lentoasemaa kuin Vantaata joten se kuuluu viivan pohjoispuolelle, vaikka tietysti Vantaan koko (=laaja tarjonta) saanee käytännön elämässä hämeenlinnalaiset helpommin gravitoitumaan siihen suuntaan vaikkei täysin objektiivista perustetta olisikaan. Tärkeämpää kuin yksityiskohdat on kuitenkin pointti, että kartalla tarkasteltuna avautuu hieman toisenlainen realiteetti kuin se Helsinki-keskeinen kuvitelma, että Helsinki on kaiken keskipiste. Se on toki suuri väestökeskittymä, mutta valtaosa Suomen väestöstä asuu tuon "metropolialueen" ulkopuolella riippumatta siitä mitä väliltä 1,4-2,0 miljoonaa asukasta lasketaan mukaan. En tosin väitä että tuo luku on suoraan Helsinki-Vantaan palvelualue, koska se on suurempi, todennäköisesti lähempänä sitä puolikasta -- mutta ihan suoraan en usko että on yli puolet ellei joku sitä pitävästi laske väestötilastoista. Siinä mielessä pidän kiinni sanoistani, jotka toki oli hieman provokatiivisesti valittu.




> Saisi loppua tämä "Helsinki ei ole mikään suurkaupunki" -löpinä, niin Helsingin poikkeuksellisen jättiläismäinen koko (monessako maassa kehitysmaiden ulkopuolella suurin kaupunki on kooltaan viisi kertaa niin suuri kuin toisiksi suurin?!) voitaisiin ottaa huomioon valtion strategioissa ja pitää koko Suomi asuttuna.


En ymmärrä mikä tässä taas tökkii herkkänahkaista sielua, kun yritän vain osoittaa että Helsingin ulkopuolellakin on markkinoita yritysten hyödyntää. Jos hypoteettisesti esim. 4/5 yrityksistä kilpailee ensisijaisesti Helsingin markkinoista sillä periaatteella, että ne ovat Suomen suurimmat, niin se loppu 1/5 yrityksistä voi tehdä erittäin hyvää bisnestä valitsemalla päinvastaisen strategian kuin ne 4/5. Tämä ihan riippumatta siitä, että Kehä III -kuplan sisältä sellainen strategia näyttää irrationaaliselta. Kilpailussa ei ole tärkeää tehdä niin kuin muut vaan tehdä päinvastoin kuin muut.

Samasta syystä Onnibus pystyy liikennöimään menestyksellä Hervannasta Helsinkiin, vaikka arkijärki sanoisi että Tampereen keskustassa ne markkinat ovat. Mutta kyse ei olekaan siitä, että löytää mahdollisimmat isot markkinat vaan mahdollisimman alipalvellut markkinat.

Sivumennen sanottuna, jos Helsinkiä ja "metropolialuetta" verrataan Tampereeseen ja Tampereen seutukuntaan suhdeluvulla 5, näissä pitäisi olla 1,0 miljoonaa ja lähes 1,9 miljoonaa asukasta. Ei taida ihan vielä olla? Eli kerroin ei ole vielä 5. Toki ikävän lähellä sitä se on. Mutta tässä nähdään pelkästään toisaalta keskittävän, toisaalta täysin periferiaa tukevan aluepolitiikan tulokset. Suomessa ei ole ikinä haluttu tunnustaa että maassa on useita metropolialueita eikä sellaista kehitystä tukea. Ja niin Helsinkiin on valunut enemmän muuttajia kuin olisi ollut suotavaakaan. Mutta nythän muuttovirta sitten lienee tyrehtynyt ja Helsingin kasvu tulee vain ulkomailta.

----------


## Lasse

> En ymmärrä mikä tässä taas tökkii herkkänahkaista sielua, kun yritän vain osoittaa että Helsingin ulkopuolellakin on markkinoita yritysten hyödyntää. Jos hypoteettisesti esim. 4/5 yrityksistä kilpailee ensisijaisesti Helsingin markkinoista sillä periaatteella, että ne ovat Suomen suurimmat, niin se loppu 1/5 yrityksistä voi tehdä erittäin hyvää bisnestä valitsemalla päinvastaisen strategian kuin ne 4/5. Tämä ihan riippumatta siitä, että Kehä III -kuplan sisältä sellainen strategia näyttää irrationaaliselta. Kilpailussa ei ole tärkeää tehdä niin kuin muut vaan tehdä päinvastoin kuin muut.


Jostain syystä vaan se toisin toimiva yhtiö on se joka nyt joutuu karsimaan toimintojaan rankalla otteella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jostain syystä vaan se toisin toimiva yhtiö on se joka nyt joutuu karsimaan toimintojaan rankalla otteella.


Kuulostaa raflaavalta, mutta minä tulkitsen kyllä niin, että kyse todella on normaalista kausivaihtelusta. Ryanair on ennenkin sulkenut reittejä talveksi ja avannut niitä taas keväällä. Turun reittien osalta logiikka on selvä: karsittiin sieltä, missä strateginen vaikutus on vähäisin. Ikävä Turun kannalta, mutta ei maata mullistavaa Ryanairin kannalta. Sitäpaitsi yhtiö tuskin on sellaisessa pakkoraossa kuin esität: sehän on yksi kannattavimpia lentoyhtiöitä Euroopassa.

Pointti on, että operoimalla Helsinki-Vantaalta Ryanair ei olisi pärjännyt ainakaan paremmin. Ja Helsinki-Vantaalla operoivien halpayhtiöiden / muiden haastajayhtiöiden joukot ovat kyllä eläneet aika rajusti: joitakin on vetäytynyt Suomesta, jotkut ovat menneet jopa konkurssiin. Ryanair taas on operoinut tällä konseptilla Suomessa jo n. vuosikymmenen. Välillä on avattu reittejä, välillä suljettu. Yhtiö tekee nopeita päätöksiä ja näin samalla tutkii markkinoita. Kokonaisuutena vuosien aikana tarjonta (ja ilmeisesti syntyvä tulos) ovat trendinomaisesti kasvaneet pienestä soutamisesta ja huopaamisesta huolimatta. Vaikea tätä on miksikään perustavanlaatuiseksi kriisiksi hahmottaa.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> se Helsinki-keskeinen kuvitelma, että Helsinki on kaiken keskipiste


Johan tuossa yllä on todettu Hauhon olevan kaiken keskipiste. Johtopäätöksistä tulee paljon terävämpiä ja osuvampia, kun tunnustaa tosiasiat.

Täällä foorumilla kyllä arvostetaan sinunkin kotiseutujasi, eikä niitä tarvitse ylettömästi korostaa. Vastavuoroisesti voisit tunnustaa, että Helsingilläkin on jokin merkitys Suomelle, eikä tämän tunnustaminen uhkaa Tamperettasi millään tavalla. Sen lienet kuitenkin kaikesta huolimatta huomannut, että tällä hetkellä asukasmäärältään Helsinki on Tamperetta suurempi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Täällä foorumilla kyllä arvostetaan sinunkin kotiseutujasi, eikä niitä tarvitse ylettömästi korostaa. Vastavuoroisesti voisit tunnustaa, että Helsingilläkin on jokin merkitys Suomelle, eikä tämän tunnustaminen uhkaa Tamperettasi millään tavalla. Sen lienet kuitenkin kaikesta huolimatta huomannut, että tällä hetkellä asukasmäärältään Helsinki on Tamperetta suurempi.


Asetelmaa on turha kääntää näin päin. Minulla on hyvin realistinen käsitys Tampereesta ja sen suhteesta Suomeen. En ole koskaan väittänyt, että se on Suomen absoluuttinen ykköskaupunki vaikka minulle onkin. Sen sijaan ihmettelen sitä, että joka kerta kun keskusteluun nousee mikään vaihtoehtoinen ajattelumalli että Helsinki ei olekaan kaikille joka asiassa täysin suvereeni ykkönen, niin se on liikaa jonkun egolle. Esimerkiksi se, että esittää millä tavoin lentoyhtiö voi uskottavasti rakentaa strategian sen varaan, että toimii maakuntakentiltä eikä Helsingistä käsin. Eihän tämän pitäisi olla egokysymys vaan puhdasta matematiikkaa ja maantiedettä. Ja jos yhtiö kokee mallin toimivaksi ja se tuottaa tulosta niin mikä on ongelma? Pitäisikö Ryanairin operoida Helsinki-Vantaalta vain siksi, että se on suurin kenttä ja kaiken toiminnan keskittäminen sinne ruokkii jonkun omanarvontuntoa?

Karttamallilla pyrin avaamaan vähän sitä, että on vaihtoehtoisiakin tapoja katsoa karttaa ja rakentaa strategiaa. Kaikkien ei tarvitse eikä kannata toimia samalla mallilla. Tämä on strategian perusaksioomia, jota ei pysty kiistämään.

Jos vaikuttaa siltä, että olen koko ajan kyseenalaistamassa Helsinki-keskeisiä ajattelumalleja, se johtuu vain siitä ettei minun tarvitse puolustaa niitä. Ne ovat hyväksytty, "virallinen" totuus, jolle kyllä löytyy puolustajia muutenkin.

Enkä sitäpaitsi ole kategorisesti vastustanut kaikkea Helsinkiin liittyvää. Olen puolustanut Lentorataa keinona laajentaa Helsinki-Vantaan palvelualuetta (ja Finnairin markkinapotentiaalia), mikä on täsmälleen päinvastainen asia kuin miten esitän asioiden olevan siinä Ryanair-karttakuvassa. Pitää nimittäin ymmärtää tuokin tulkintamalli, jos pohtii asioiden kääntöpuolta eli miten Helsinki-Vantaa voisi palvella suomalaisia paremmin. Perushelsinkiläisajattelussa tuollainen kysymys yleensä sivuutetaan, koska se mitä tapahtuu Kehä III:n ulkopuolella on mielenkiintopiirin ulkopuolella siitä huolimatta, että sillä olisi suoria seurannaisvaikutuksia sisäpuolelle. (Kaikki helsinkiläiset eivät toki ole perushelsinkiläisiä, mutta tuollainen ajattelu on riittävän yleistä, jotta stereotypialle on perusteita.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:33 ----------




> Johan tuossa yllä on todettu Hauhon olevan kaiken keskipiste. Johtopäätöksistä tulee paljon terävämpiä ja osuvampia, kun tunnustaa tosiasiat.


Väestöllinen keskipiste ei muuten ole suoraan relevantti arvioitaessa väestömääriä lentoasemien vaikutusalueella. Joka tapauksessa Hauho on Hämeenlinnan pohjoispuolella, joten se ei suoraan tue hypoteesia että yli puolet väestöstä sijaitsisi Helsinki-Vantaan vaikutuspiirissä -- silloin kun oletetaan vain yksi muu vaihtoehto eli Tampere-Pirkkala. Olkoonkin että asetelma on hieman keinotekoinen.

Sen sijaan on aika selvää, että jos Helsinki-Vantaa motitetaan kolmelta suunnalta, sen palvelualue kutistuu. Maantieteellisesti alue jää hyvin pieneksi, mutta toki siellä on runsaasti väkeä, tiheässä. Yhtä ilmeistä on, että ympäröivät kentät yhdessä palvelevat väestömäärää, jota ei voi pitää liiketoimintapotentiaalin kannalta mitättömänä tai marginaalisena. Siksi Ryanair on aika suurelle osalle väestöä kilpailukykyinen myös muilla kuin pelkillä hintaperusteilla.

----------


## C3P

Voiskos tän lentoliikennekeskustelun pikku hiljaa siirtää oman otsikkonsa alle, kiitos.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Voiskos tän lentoliikennekeskustelun pikku hiljaa siirtää oman otsikkonsa alle, kiitos.


Ehkä voisi, mutta toisaalta se liittyy Onnibusiin esimerkkinä vaihtoehtoisista strategioista.

----------


## ultrix

OB liittyy tähän siten, että myös OB rakentaa hubiaan nimenomaan Tampereen varaan, ja Tampereella nimenomaan Hervannan varaan, jota kautta on jopa keskustaa nopeampi liikennöidä suurimpaan osaan suuntia, tietysti länttä lukuunottamatta. Väestökeskipiste on nykyisin muuten Tyrvännöllä, ja Tyrvännön ja Hervannan välissä on ainoastaan Valkeakoski.

Se, miksi Hervanta on Tyrväntöä parempi hubi johtuu ennen kaikkea väylästöstä ja maankäytöstä  matka-ajan suhteen Hervanta tavoittaa kahdessa tunnissa noin 2 miljoonaa suomalaista ja Hervanta on itsessäänkin merkittävä asutus- ja työpaikkakeskittymä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> OB liittyy tähän siten, että myös OB rakentaa hubiaan nimenomaan Tampereen varaan, ja Tampereella nimenomaan Hervannan varaan, jota kautta on jopa keskustaa nopeampi liikennöidä suurimpaan osaan suuntia, tietysti länttä lukuunottamatta. Väestökeskipiste on nykyisin muuten Tyrvännöllä, ja Tyrvännön ja Hervannan välissä on ainoastaan Valkeakoski.


Puhtaasti väylästön kannalta paras paikka saattaisi olla Lakalaivan eritasoristeys? Mutta siinä olisi vaikea pysähtyä eikä kukaan ole matkalla itse tuohon paikkaan. Ei kai tässä vain ole syntymässä ajatus Tampereen eteläisestä matkakeskuksesta, johon yhdistyisi myös junaliikenne?  :Wink:

----------


## j-lu

->Tuolla väestökeskipisteellä ei ole loppujen lopuksi mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mihin henkilöliikenteeseen keskittyvän kuljetusyrityksen kannattaa liikennöintinsä keskittää. Matkat aika harvoin suuntautuvat Tyrvännöltä johonkin tai jostain Tyrväntöön, ja oleellisempana, että Tyrvännön ympärillä tehtäisiin eniten matkoja. Väittäisin, että suomalaisten joukkoliikenteellä tekemistä matkoista valtaosa on pk-seudulla, pk-seudulta ja pk-seudulle. Vaikka jätetään lähiliikenne pois, niin siltikin saatetaan päästä puolikkaaseen. Mutulla.

----------


## ultrix

> Väittäisin, että suomalaisten joukkoliikenteellä tekemistä matkoista valtaosa on pk-seudulla, pk-seudulta ja pk-seudulle. Vaikka jätetään lähiliikenne pois, niin siltikin saatetaan päästä puolikkaaseen. Mutulla.


Mutta jos halutaan luoda hubi eri linjojen välille, Helsingin Kamppi on todella epäoptimaalinen paikka sille. Hervanta on parempi, koska siellä voivat kohdata Porista, Turusta, Jyväskylästä ja Helsingistä tulevat autot ja vaihtaa matkustajia.

Sille on syynsä, miksi Tampere on Suomen toiseksi suurin kaupunkiseutu. Sille on myös syynsä, miksi Tampereen asema on Helsingin ja Pasilan ohella ainoa kroonisesta laituripulasta kärsivä asema ja miksi Tampereella tehdään todella suuri määrä junanvaihtoja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ->Tuolla väestökeskipisteellä ei ole loppujen lopuksi mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mihin henkilöliikenteeseen keskittyvän kuljetusyrityksen kannattaa liikennöintinsä keskittää. Matkat aika harvoin suuntautuvat Tyrvännöltä johonkin tai jostain Tyrväntöön, ja oleellisempana, että Tyrvännön ympärillä tehtäisiin eniten matkoja. Väittäisin, että suomalaisten joukkoliikenteellä tekemistä matkoista valtaosa on pk-seudulla, pk-seudulta ja pk-seudulle. Vaikka jätetään lähiliikenne pois, niin siltikin saatetaan päästä puolikkaaseen. Mutulla.


Jos joku liikennöitsijä perustaisi tällä perusteella Suomen kaukoliikenteen hubinsa Helsinkiin niin se tarkoittaisi vaikkapa että Turku-Tampere, Tampere-Lahti, Tampere-Jyväskylä jne. pitäisi matkustaa Helsingin kautta. Olen skeptinen palvelisiko tämä vaikkapa bussi- tai junaliikenteessä asiakkaita kovin hyvin. Hubin ei tarvitse olla väestön keskipisteen tai suurimman markkinan lähettyvillä kunhan se sijoittuu niin, että sen kautta yhteydet ovat sujuvat ja nopeat mahdollisimman monelle.

Tosin VR:hän kyllä toimii tuolla tavoin. Tampere-Lahti ei voi matkustaa suoralla junayhteydellä vaikka Tampere-Turku voi vaikka rata Riihimäeltä Lahteen olisi käytettävissä ja ruuhkaton lisätarjontaa ajatellen. Aikaisemmin onnistui sentään vaihto kaukojunasta toiseen Riihimäellä, mutta nyt siellä kulkee vain lähijuna. Lahdesta idemmäksi vaikkapa Imatralle saakka on mielipuolista kun pitäisi vaihtaa Lahdessa vielä kolmanteen junaan. Ellei sitten käytä VR:n "virallista" vaihtoyhteyttä Tikkurilan kautta, mikä pidentää matka-aikaa hyvinkin tunnilla verrattuna kahden vaihdon muutoin epämukavaan järjestelyyn. Jostain syystä VR on kykenemätön näkemään tarvetta Helsingissä käymättömille suorille poikittaisyhteyksille kuten Tampere-Lahti-Imatra.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:38 ----------




> Sille on syynsä, miksi Tampere on Suomen toiseksi suurin kaupunkiseutu. Sille on myös syynsä, miksi Tampereen asema on Helsingin ja Pasilan ohella ainoa kroonisesta laituripulasta kärsivä asema ja miksi Tampereella tehdään todella suuri määrä junanvaihtoja.


Aivan. Laituripula johtuu vain siitä, että kaikki junat tunkevat asemalle aina samaan aikaan. Ja tämä puolestaan johtuu vaihtoyhteyksien tarjoamisesta. Muuten laituripulaa ei ole vaan asema ammottaa tyhjyyttään suurimman osan ajasta tasatuntia ympäröivien varttien ulkopuolella.

----------


## Lasse

Kun täällä nyt ollaan näin paljon puhuttu Ryanairista, on pakko laittaa vielä tämä uutinen tämän päivän SVT:n Rapport lähteyksestä.
Ryanair jättää maksamatta korvauksia asiakkailleen kuudessa tapauksessa kymmenestä, siitä huolimatta että ARN (Allmänna reklamationsnämnden) niin vaatisi tekemään.

http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/20...annan_fallning

Pienistä puroistaa syntyy iso... Eli näistä se Ryaninkin hyvä tulos muodostuu...

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta jos halutaan luoda hubi eri linjojen välille, Helsingin Kamppi on todella epäoptimaalinen paikka sille. Hervanta on parempi, koska siellä voivat kohdata Porista, Turusta, Jyväskylästä ja Helsingistä tulevat autot ja vaihtaa matkustajia.


Tjoo, mutta Hervannan toimiminen bussikaukoliikenteen hubina paremmin kuin Kamppi ei siltikään johdu siitä, että se on lähempänä väestökeskipistettä, vaan lähinnä siitä, että Kampista menee vähintään 15 minsaa, että on millään väylällä ja toisaalta siitä, että Tampere sijaitsee valtateiden kannalta hyvässä paikassa. Niin toisaalta esim. myös H:linna, Lahti, Jyväskylä tai Vantaakin.

Lyhyesti: teoreettisella väestökeskipisteellä ei ole juuri mitään tekemistä tämän asian kanssa. Sillä on, että mistä ihmisiä liikkuu mihinkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:04 ----------




> Jos joku liikennöitsijä perustaisi tällä perusteella Suomen kaukoliikenteen hubinsa Helsinkiin niin se tarkoittaisi vaikkapa että Turku-Tampere, Tampere-Lahti, Tampere-Jyväskylä jne. pitäisi matkustaa Helsingin kautta.


Tyhmä ei pidä olla saati yrittää heikkoja olkiukkoja. Suomessa ei sellaista paikkaa olekaan, että sen kautta voitaisiin liikennöidä kaikki reitit järkevästi. Sellainen ei ole Tampere ja vielä vähemmän Helsinki.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pienistä puroistaa syntyy iso... Eli näistä se Ryaninkin hyvä tulos muodostuu...


Ei Finnairkaan maksanut minulle kuluttajariitalautakunnan suosittelemaa korvausta peruuntuneesta lennosta. Se EU-asetus on käytännössä kuollut kirjain.

Jäin vielä miettimään Janin karttaa ja väestön jakautumista. Vaikka kartassa sinänsä ei ole mitään vikaa, niin lentomatkustamisen kannalta ei ole oleellista väestön määrä vaan laatu. Lentoyhtiötä ei ensisijaisesti kiinnosta se, saadaanko kone täyteen, vaan se, millä hinnalla lippuja saadaan myytyä. Suomen oloissa ei ole paljon apua siitä, että periferiat pohjoisessa kuuluvat "Tampereen etupiiriin", sillä ne eivät kiinnosta lentoyhtiöitä pätkääkään eivätkä tuota niille mitään.

Ensinnäkin pidän selviönä, että kolmen kaupunkiseudun asukkaat tekevät keskimäärin enemmän lentomatkoja ja käyttävät niihin keskimäärin enemmän rahaa kuin muu maa. Ihan siksi, että liike-elämä on keskittynyt kolmelle kaupunkiseudulle ja ne rippeet, joita jää muualle, eivät ole kokonaisuuden kannalta kovin merkittäviä. Myös siksi, että kouluttautunut väestö on keskittynyt kolmelle kaupunkiseudulle ja se sekä tienaa parhaiten että oletettavasti käyttää sekä suhteellisesti että absoluuttisesti enemmän rahaa myös vapaa-ajan lentomatkustukseen.

Toiseksi näistä kolmesta kaupunkiseudusta vain pk-seutu yli miljoonalla asukkaallaan on volyymiltään sellainen alue, että se kiinnostaa liikematkustajia kohderyhmänään pitäviä ulkomaisia verkostolentoyhtiöitä. Ja niitäkin aika rajallisesti. Ainoa poikkeus on SAS, joka nyt vihdoin kaiken soutamisen ja huopaamisen jälkeen tuntuu tekevän sitä ainoaa, missä on jotain järkeä: syöttää suomalaisia vaihtokentille ARN, CPH.

Vaikka pidän Janin teoriaa siitä, miksi halpalentoyhtiöt ovat @TKU ja @TMP (LPP on asia erikseen Venäjän vuoksi) mielenkiintoisena, niin epäilen, että kyllä Ryynärikin operoisi mieluummin ex-HEL jos se voisi tehdä sen samoin kustannuksin kuin pikkukentiltä.

Minusta olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä tilastotietoa suomalaisten ulkomaanmatkoista, sekä vapaa-ajan että työn vuoksi tehtävistä. Väitän, että mitä harvempaan asutulla seudulla henkilö asuu, sitä vähemmän hän tekee ulkomaanmatkailua vaikka siihen olisi taloudellisetkin edellytykset. Ja jos tekee, niin se on sitten charterpaketti Välimerelle, Kanarialle tai ehkä peräti Thaimaahan. Siksi en usko, että edes halpalentoyhtiöt  jotka lentävät lähinnä Euroopan kaupunkikohteisiin tai niiden tuntumaan  pystyvät merkittävissä määrin haalimaan matkustajia varsinaiselta maaseudulta. Pitäisi tehdä TMP:n halpisterminaalissa kyselyä, mutta uskoisin, että matkustajista ylivoimaisesti suurin osa on kotoisin Treen ja Helsingin seudulta.

Mitä sitten bussiliikenteeseen (ja junaliikenteeseen) tulee, niin siinä matka-ajat ovat sen verran pitkiä, että tietysti hubin maantieteellinen sijainti merkitsee aivan eri tavalla kuin lentoliikenteessä. Hervannasta voi hyvinkin tulla bussiliikenteen merkittävä vaihtoasema samalla tavoin kuin aikanaan Pieksämäki tai Riihimäki syntyivät rautatien vaikutuksesta ja risteysasemiksi. Helsinki on bussi- ja junaliikenteen kannalta pussinperä, jonka hubiarvo on nolla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jäin vielä miettimään Janin karttaa ja väestön jakautumista. Vaikka kartassa sinänsä ei ole mitään vikaa, niin lentomatkustamisen kannalta ei ole oleellista väestön määrä vaan laatu. Lentoyhtiötä ei ensisijaisesti kiinnosta se, saadaanko kone täyteen, vaan se, millä hinnalla lippuja saadaan myytyä. Suomen oloissa ei ole paljon apua siitä, että periferiat pohjoisessa kuuluvat "Tampereen etupiiriin", sillä ne eivät kiinnosta lentoyhtiöitä pätkääkään eivätkä tuota niille mitään.
> 
> Ensinnäkin pidän selviönä, että kolmen kaupunkiseudun asukkaat tekevät keskimäärin enemmän lentomatkoja ja käyttävät niihin keskimäärin enemmän rahaa kuin muu maa. Ihan siksi, että liike-elämä on keskittynyt kolmelle kaupunkiseudulle ja ne rippeet, joita jää muualle, eivät ole kokonaisuuden kannalta kovin merkittäviä. Myös siksi, että kouluttautunut väestö on keskittynyt kolmelle kaupunkiseudulle ja se sekä tienaa parhaiten että oletettavasti käyttää sekä suhteellisesti että absoluuttisesti enemmän rahaa myös vapaa-ajan lentomatkustukseen.


Totta kai maksukyky ja kulutustottumukset vaikuttavat myös. Mutta jos kaikki muut yrittävät houkutella maksukykyisiä asiakkaita niin ei-niin-maksukykyisten markkinasegmentti jää kokonaan palvelematta ja peluri joka keksii miten siitä tehdään rahaa saa tehdä sitä melko rauhassa kilpailulta. Ihan sama kuin 10 vuotta sitten esim. Intian ja Afrikan markkinoita pidettiin mielenkiinnottomina alhaisen ostovoiman vuoksi. Mutta Nokia uskoi että kehittämällä niille markkinoille sopivia tuotteita sielläkin voidaan tehdä kunnon tulosta. Kuten sitten tapahtui. Toki Tampereen takamaasto ei ole yhtä väkirikas, mutta se on vain yksi lisähaaste eikä totaalinen showstopper.




> Toiseksi näistä kolmesta kaupunkiseudusta vain pk-seutu yli miljoonalla asukkaallaan on volyymiltään sellainen alue, että se kiinnostaa liikematkustajia kohderyhmänään pitäviä ulkomaisia verkostolentoyhtiöitä. Ja niitäkin aika rajallisesti. Ainoa poikkeus on SAS, joka nyt vihdoin kaiken soutamisen ja huopaamisen jälkeen tuntuu tekevän sitä ainoaa, missä on jotain järkeä: syöttää suomalaisia vaihtokentille ARN, CPH.


Liikematkustuksen kannalta asia lienee näin. Tosin ulkomaisten yhtiöiden kiinnostus koko Suomeen lienee jossain määrin vähäistä ja vähenemään päin. Jotkut ovat vetäytyneet Helsingistäkin. Esim. Air France ei ole enää vuosikausiin lentänyt Helsinkiin vaan Helsinki-Pariisi -reitillä Finnair on ainoa vaihtoehto. Lipun voi toki ostaa myös Air Francelta, mutta samaan Finnairin koneeseen päätyy silti codeshare-sopimuksella, mikä sinänsä on aika ainutlaatuista ottaen huomioon että yhtiöt kuuluvat eri alliansseihin.

Sivumennen sanottuna Lentorata olisi tärkeä mahdollistaja Helsingin ulkopuolelle suuntautuvassa liikematkustuksessa, jota kyllä on olemassa, varsinkin Etelä-Suomen suuriin kaupunkeihin.

Mitä Ryanairiin tulee niin se ei elä liikematkustuksesta vaan pääosin erilaisesta lomamatkustuksesta, joten siihen pätevät eri lainalaisuudet.




> Vaikka pidän Janin teoriaa siitä, miksi halpalentoyhtiöt ovat @TKU ja @TMP (LPP on asia erikseen Venäjän vuoksi) mielenkiintoisena, niin epäilen, että kyllä Ryynärikin operoisi mieluummin ex-HEL jos se voisi tehdä sen samoin kustannuksin kuin pikkukentiltä.


Ryanair ei todellakaan ole koskaan kategorisesti kiistänyt voivansa joskus operoida myös Helsinki-Vantaalta. Se on mahdollisuuksien rajoissa. Yhtiö operoi tyypillisesti kakkoskentille, mutta toisinaan myös ykköskentille (esim. Madridin Barajasin kentälle -- tosin tätä voi selittää osittain se että lähellä ei ole sopivaa kakkoskenttää kun ainakin Madrid Cuatro Vientosin kentällä on vain yleisilmailua kuten Helsinki-Malmillakin). Mutta ei Ryanair vaikuta olleen myöskään aktiivinen Helsinki-Vantaan suuntaan, ainakaan mitä julkisuudessa tiedetään.

Helpotetut palvelumaksut eivät ole ainoa houkutus kakkoskentille. Nopeampi kääntöaika on yksi olennaisimpia etuja: se tehostaa kaluston käyttöastetta. Jos oletetaan, että Helsinki-Vantaan lähestymiskuvio ei sinänsä olisi raskaampi kuin pikkukentillä (vaikka onhan se hieman) eikä siellä joudu yleensä odotuskuvioon (toisin kuin Keski-Euroopassa) niin Helsinki-Vantaalla saa silti kiitoradalta rullata varmaan 2-3 kertaa niin pitkän ajan kuin esim. Pirkkalassa, jotta pääsee terminaalin kylkeen. Ryanair ei myöskään suosi matkustajasiltoja silloin kun niiden käyttö voidaan välttää (ja ehkä samalla säästää vähän maksuissa): verrattuna sillan ajamiseen koneeseen kiinni portaat läväytetään koneesta ulos nopeammin eikä lähdössä tarvita push-backiä, mikä säästää paitsi aikaa niin jälleen hieman kustannuksia. Toisinaan tämä johtaa koomisiin tilanteisiin kun Ryanair pysäköi terminaalin eteen pienen matkan päähän eikä käytä vieressä vapaana olevaa siltaa vaan kävelyttää matkustajat platan yli koneelta terminaaliin. (Firman politiikka tosin ei ole absoluuttinen vaan siltoja käytetään toisilla kentillä ja toisilla ei.)

Ja viimeisimpänä vaan ei vähäisimpänä se näkökohta, että maakuntakenttien avulla tavoitetaan osa markkinoista paremmin kuin ykköskenttien kautta eikä jouduta kilpailemaan nokatusten täysin samoista asiakkaista.

En sano että jokaisen yhtiön kannattaa valita strategiaa tällä tavoin. Mutta Ryanairin saattaa kannattaa, koska silloin se pääsee hyödyntämään vahvuuksiaan. Olen taipuvainen uskomaan että yhtiö todella toimii näiden periaatteiden mukaan, kun kerran näistä asioista on niin moneen kertaa tiedotettu ja uutisoitu. Jos Ryanair todella haluaisi kipeästi Helsinki-Vantaalle, se olisi siellä jo. Se että ei ole kertoo minulle, että yhtiö on vähintäänkin hyväksynyt nykytilanteen kaupallisesti tyydyttäväksi ellei sitten suorastaan ideaaliksi. Mutta voihan olla että nuo vielä Vantaatakin kokeilevat jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Kotkis

Istuskelen tässä parhaillaan Helsinki-Kotka -pikavuorossa. Hintaa matkalle tuli kokonaiset viisi euroa. Kiitos Onnibussin!  :Smile:

----------


## kiitokurre

Halpabussiyhtiö haluaa ajaa Helsinki-Vantaalle.

Onnibussi on hakenut reittiä Ylöjärveltä Koilliskeskuksen ja Hervannan kautta Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle. Uuden linjan pitäisi aloittaa marraskuun puolivälissä. Lisäksi haussa on uusi aamuvuoro TamperePori-reitille.

http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...inki-vantaalle

----------


## sm3

Oulun Onnikat yhtiöllä on vissiin ollut vähän vanhempaa kalustoa linjalla. Ensimmäisenä päivänä oli Omniexpress.

Minkälaista kalustoa noilla Onnibus linjoilla on sitten ollut?

----------


## tkp

http://www.turkulainen.fi/blogit/luk...saa-kuljettaja asiaa Onnibussista...

----------


## sm3

> http://www.turkulainen.fi/blogit/luk...saa-kuljettaja asiaa Onnibussista...


Kyseessä on siis lukijan kirjoitus, mutta kirjoittajana Mikko Ahomäki puheenjohtaja Turun Seudun Linja-autohenkilökunta ry. Ei siis varsinainen uutinen.

Jos asia on niin kuin tektissä kerrotaan, jää Onnibus täten ilman yhtä asiakasta, eli minua. Yhtään puolustusta ei yhtiö minulta saa, jos asia todella on näin, mutta onko se Onnibus vai Rindell joka noilla TES säännöksillä leikkii?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:47 ----------

Luin uutisen vielä uudestaan. Varmalta vaikuttaa ja Rindell se joka säädöksiä rikkoo. Voi olla että ei minua enää Rindelin bussissa nähdä.

----------


## J_J

> Jos asia on niin kuin tektissä kerrotaan, jää Onnibus täten ilman yhtä asiakasta, eli minua. Yhtään puolustusta ei yhtiö minulta saa, jos asia todella on näin, mutta onko se Onnibus vai Rindell joka noilla TES säännöksillä leikkii?


En lähtisi syyttämään Onnibus Oy:tä tässä asiassa. Uskon siihen, mitä tj. Pekka Möttö kumppaneineen on kertonut: he maksavat palkat vähintään TES:n mukaisesti. Samaa olen kuullut henkilökohtaisesti eräältä Mötön palveluksessa olleelta, joten pidetään heidät näiden syytösten ja epäilyjen ulkopuolella.

----------


## sm3

> En lähtisi syyttämään Onnibus Oy:tä tässä asiassa. Uskon siihen, mitä tj. Pekka Möttö kumppaneineen on kertonut: he maksavat palkat vähintään TES:n mukaisesti. Samaa olen kuullut henkilökohtaisesti eräältä Mötön palveluksessa olleelta, joten pidetään heidät näiden syytösten ja epäilyjen ulkopuolella.


Asia selvä, ja anteeksi ylireagointi. Ja tosiaan Rindell on sitten se joka säädöksiä rikkoo, jos rikkoo. Mikä taho on tämä "Turun Seudun Linja-autohenkilökunta ry"?

----------


## tkp

> Asia selvä, ja anteeksi ylireagointi. Ja tosiaan Rindell on sitten se joka säädöksiä rikkoo, jos rikkoo. Mikä taho on tämä "Turun Seudun Linja-autohenkilökunta ry"?


AKT:n Turun osasto http://osasto100.ammattiosasto.net/

----------


## ultrix

> En lähtisi syyttämään Onnibus Oy:tä tässä asiassa. Uskon siihen, mitä tj. Pekka Möttö kumppaneineen on kertonut: he maksavat palkat vähintään TES:n mukaisesti. Samaa olen kuullut henkilökohtaisesti eräältä Mötön palveluksessa olleelta, joten pidetään heidät näiden syytösten ja epäilyjen ulkopuolella.


Aivan, nyt on oleellista tietää, mitä Rindell ja muut nahkatakkimiehet touhuavat sen sijaan, että leimataan Onnibus syylliseksi. Koko (halpabussi)alan uskottavuus on koetuksella, jos työsuhdeasioissa tötöillään.

Oikea kohde valituksille sis. kopiot työsopimuksista, työvuorolistoista ja palkkakuiteista on:

Onnibus Oy 
℅ Pekka Möttö 
Kiviaidankatu 2 C
33200 Tampere

----------


## J_J

> Aivan, nyt on oleellista tietää, mitä Rindell ja muut nahkatakkimiehet touhuavat sen sijaan, että leimataan Onnibus syylliseksi. Koko (halpabussi)alan uskottavuus on koetuksella, jos työsuhdeasioissa tötöillään.
> 
> Oikea kohde valituksille sis. kopiot työsopimuksista, työvuorolistoista ja palkkakuiteista on:
> 
> Onnibus Oy 
> ℅ Pekka Möttö 
> Kiviaidankatu 2 C
> 33200 Tampere


Osoitteen oikeellisuutta en epäile. Mutta mikäli aihetta narinaan tai valituksiin todella on, niin miksipä sitä ei voitaisi käydä läpi myös aivan julkisesti. Samaa "peliä" julkisuudellahan on Onnibusin toimesta pelattu jo hyvän aikaa  :Wink: 

Korostan edelleen, että toivon, että Onnibus Oy:tä ei leimata huijariyhtiöksi, vaikka nahkatakkimiehet touhuilisivat mitä. Leimataan ne nahkatakkimiehistä, ketkä sen ansaitsevat, ja surutta minun puolestani...

----------


## tkp

> Aivan, nyt on oleellista tietää, mitä Rindell ja muut nahkatakkimiehet touhuavat sen sijaan, että leimataan Onnibus syylliseksi. Koko (halpabussi)alan uskottavuus on koetuksella, jos työsuhdeasioissa tötöillään.
> 
> Oikea kohde valituksille sis. kopiot työsopimuksista, työvuorolistoista ja palkkakuiteista on:
> 
> Onnibus Oy 
> ℅ Pekka Möttö 
> Kiviaidankatu 2 C
> 33200 Tampere


Eikö oikea osoite olisi AKT:n paikallisosasto tai mikäli työntekijä ei kuulu liittoon, niin työsuojeluhallinto?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eikö oikea osoite olisi AKT:n paikallisosasto tai mikäli työntekijä ei kuulu liittoon, niin työsuojeluhallinto?


Riippuu vähän tilanteesta. Jos yrittäjän arvelee olevan kunniallinen, on reilua alkuun kertoa hänelle ja tarjota mahdollisuus laittaa asiat kuntoon. Johto ei (välttämättä) tiedä asioiden todellista laitaa. Mutta pakko ei tietenkään ole toimia näin, sillä periaatteessa yrityksen johdon pitäisi tietää, mitä yrityksessä ja sen alihankkijoiden parissa tapahtuu. Kukin voi miettiä, miten hyvät mahdollisuudet johdolla on käytännössäoolut tietää. Se sitten paljon ratkaisee, kehen kannattaa tai pitäisi olla yhteydessä.

----------


## ultrix

> Eikö oikea osoite olisi AKT:n paikallisosasto tai mikäli työntekijä ei kuulu liittoon, niin työsuojeluhallinto?


Varmasti myös se, mutta Onnibus Oy sen takia, että sillä on sopimusoikeudellinen klausuuli, joka mahdollistaa Rindellin pakottamisen ruotuun, mikäli tämä on todella syyllistynyt TES:n rikkomiseen. Turun linjalle voidaan rekrytoida tarvittaessa uusi yrittäjä, joka noudattaa voimassaolevaa lakia, mikäli Rauno ei sitä noudata.

En ota siihen kantaa, onko Rindell lakia noudattanut vai ei. Mutta ei tällaiset mielipidekirjoitukset hyvältä tietenkään kuulosta.

----------


## J_J

> Varmasti myös se, mutta Onnibus Oy sen takia, että sillä on sopimusoikeudellinen klausuuli, joka mahdollistaa Rindellin pakottamisen ruotuun, mikäli tämä on todella syyllistynyt TES:n rikkomiseen. Turun linjalle voidaan rekrytoida tarvittaessa uusi yrittäjä, joka noudattaa voimassaolevaa lakia, mikäli Rauno ei sitä noudata.
> 
> En ota siihen kantaa, onko Rindell lakia noudattanut vai ei. Mutta ei tällaiset mielipidekirjoitukset hyvältä tietenkään kuulosta.


Onko Raisio-Helsinki -reittilupa Rindellin vai Onnibusin nimissä myönnetty? Mikäli ensiksi mainitun, voi "ruotuun pakottaminen" olla melko mutkikasta. Toki aina voi vaikkapa sulkea nettilipunmyynnin ja poistaa ko. reitin www.onnibus.fi -sivustolta, mutta se ei estäne luvanhaltijaa halutessaan jatkamasta reitin hoitamista nykyiseen malliin?

Lain lisäksi myös Rindelliä käsittääkseni sitoo alan yleissitova TES.

----------


## ultrix

> Onko Raisio-Helsinki -reittilupa Rindellin vai Onnibusin nimissä myönnetty? Mikäli ensiksi mainitun, voi "ruotuun pakottaminen" olla melko mutkikasta. Toki aina voi vaikkapa sulkea nettilipunmyynnin ja poistaa ko. reitin www.onnibus.fi -sivustolta, mutta se ei estäne luvanhaltijaa halutessaan jatkamasta reitin hoitamista nykyiseen malliin?


Jos joku yritys saisi potkut Onni Allianssista, se tarkoittaisi tietenkin sitä, että joutuisi käyttämään jotain muuta lipunmyyntijärjestelmää kuin Onnibussin, ei koko liikennettä voi kieltää kuin viranomainen.




> Lain lisäksi myös Rindelliä käsittääkseni sitoo alan yleissitova TES.


Möttö vastaa: https://www.facebook.com/Onnibus/posts/360879457319716

----------


## Alikessu

> Onko Raisio-Helsinki -reittilupa Rindellin vai Onnibusin nimissä myönnetty? Mikäli ensiksi mainitun, voi "ruotuun pakottaminen" olla melko mutkikasta. Toki aina voi vaikkapa sulkea nettilipunmyynnin ja poistaa ko. reitin www.onnibus.fi -sivustolta, mutta se ei estäne luvanhaltijaa halutessaan jatkamasta reitin hoitamista nykyiseen malliin?
> 
> Lain lisäksi myös Rindelliä käsittääkseni sitoo alan yleissitova TES.


Ei kai kukaan pikkuyrittäjäkään voi olla niin kaheli, ettei noudata TESsiä?  :Tongue:

----------


## sm3

> Möttö vastaa: https://www.facebook.com/Onnibus/posts/360879457319716


Eli täyttä roskaa oli...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:40 ----------

*YLE*: Bussien ja junien halpahinnoittelukisa kiihtyy:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussien_ja_junien_halpahinnoittelukisa_kiihtyy/6281955



> Joukkoliikenteen tutkija arvioi, että markkinoilla nähdään vielä yhä uusia ja edullisempia hinnoittelumalleja. Liikennöitsijöiden mukaan hintojen pohjaa ei ole vielä nähty.

----------


## VHi

Se, että jopa EB ja VR ovat ryhtyneet mukaan hintakilpailuun, todistaa ettei Onnibus-allianssi olekaan ihan tuulesta temmattu höpöhöpö-juttu. Itse ainakin siirryn oman auton käyttäjästä Onnibussin käyttäjäksi jahka selviää millä taksoilla ja aikatauluilla Onnibus rupeaa liikennöimään Helsinki-Kouvola-linjaa. 

Opiskelijana tuli aina matkustettua ko. väli bussilla, mutta nyt "aikuisena" reitillä perittävä 28 euron taksa on niin suolainen, että menen omalla autolla. Vaikkei sekään halvaksi tule.

----------


## Assamies

Näyttää että lippu pitäisi netin kautta hankkia, eli ostaa verkkokaupasta. Minulle se tekee vaikeutta. Pitäisi saada suoraan l-asemasta per cash eli kontant. Taikka sitten VisaElectronilla.  :Surprised:   :Eek:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näyttää että lippu pitäisi netin kautta hankkia, eli ostaa verkkokaupasta. Minulle se tekee vaikeutta. Pitäisi saada suoraan l-asemasta per cash eli kontant. Taikka sitten VisaElectronilla.


Saahan sen lipun kuljettajalta vaikka käteisellä. Silloin ennakkoalennus vain ei ole käytössä, muttta hinta on silti kilpailukykyinen verrattuna EB:iin.

----------


## sm3

> Näyttää että lippu pitäisi netin kautta hankkia, eli ostaa verkkokaupasta. Minulle se tekee vaikeutta. Pitäisi saada suoraan l-asemasta per cash eli kontant. Taikka sitten VisaElectronilla.


Tarkoititko että haluat ostaa lipun bussissa? Voit ostaa lipun suoraan kuljettajalta kiinteään hintaan jonka löydät heidän nettisivuiltaa. Joka vuorolla on muutama paikka varattu niille jotka bussissa lipun ostavat, joten kyytin kyllä pääsee ja mahtuu. Halpoja lippuja saa vain netistä...

----------


## Jufo

> Näyttää että lippu pitäisi netin kautta hankkia, eli ostaa verkkokaupasta. Minulle se tekee vaikeutta. Pitäisi saada suoraan l-asemasta per cash eli kontant. Taikka sitten VisaElectronilla.


Visa Electron toimii netissä lipun ostamiseen kuten mikä tahansa muukin kortti (mahdollisesti verkkomaksuominaisuus pitää olla aktivoitu, tämän voi yleensä tehdä omassa verkkopankissa). Jos linja-autoasemalla tai sen lähellä pääsee jotenkin nettiin (yleinen asiakaspääte, WLAN-yhteys tai mokkula) niin lipun voi helposti ostaa ihan paikan päältä netistä.

----------


## ultrix

> Visa Electron toimii netissä lipun ostamiseen kuten mikä tahansa muukin kortti (mahdollisesti verkkomaksuominaisuus pitää olla aktivoitu, tämän voi yleensä tehdä omassa verkkopankissa). Jos linja-autoasemalla tai sen lähellä pääsee jotenkin nettiin (yleinen asiakaspääte, WLAN-yhteys tai mokkula) niin lipun voi helposti ostaa ihan paikan päältä netistä.


Miksi se ei toimisi suoraan kuljettajapäätteeltä?

----------


## Jufo

> Miksi se ei toimisi suoraan kuljettajapäätteeltä?


Otaksuin, että kysyjä halusi saada myös nettialennuksen.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Imatralaisessa onkin tällainen juttu: http://www.imatralainen.fi/artikkeli...a-marraskuussa.

Marraskuussa Onnibus pääsee aloittamaan liikennöinnin Imatran ja Helsingin välillä, jos vain luvat myönnetään. Artikkelissa kerrotaan, että arkisin bussi voisi lähteä Imatralta 6:10 ollen Helsingissä perillä 10:30. Lappeenrannassa pysähdyspaikkoja voisi tuon mukaan olla ainakin Uuslavolassa, yliopistolla, Kauppatorilla ja Lauritsalassa. Missähän tuo yliopiston pysäkki voisi tarkalleen sijaita? Varsinaisen yliopistorakennuksen luona käyminen tietäisi jonkinmoista koukkausta. Takaisin Helsingistä bussi lähtisi 16:30 ja olisi perillä 20:50. Sunnuntaisin vuorot lähtisivät sekä Helsingistä että Imatralta iltapäivällä. Kesällä bussi voisi ajaa Savonlinnaan asti. Liikennöinnistä vastaisi Kesälahden linja.

Lappeenrannan reissut voisivat sujua melko halpaan hintaan ja kohtuumukavalla aikataululla, jos vain palaa sunnuntaina. Lähtöaika Helsingistä on myös arkisin kohtuullisen mukava, mutta toiseen suuntaan kulkeva bussi taitaa olla seitsemän maissa aamulla torin pysäkillä Lappeenrannassa. Tuohon kyllä varmaan ehtisi Mäntylästä 6:20 lähtevällä vuorolla. Herätä sitten täytyisikin hyvin hyvin aikaisin. Jos onnistuisi saamaan itselleen sen kolmen euron matkan hankittua, niin muutaman kilometrin matka Mäntylästä keskustaan maksaisi kaksikymmentä senttiä enemmän kuin matka Lappeenrannasta Helsinkiin!

----------


## sm3

"Seisoma"paikkoja Onnibus:in vuorolla:

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194768623571/artikkeli/ihmiset+taistelivat+seisomapaikoista+onnibusin+por  in-vuorolla.html

Tuskin kukaan on seissyt siellä oikeasti, siihen lattialle kun voi istuakkin vaikkei siinä penkkiä ole.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> "Seisoma"paikkoja Onnibus:in vuorolla:
> 
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194768623571/artikkeli/ihmiset+taistelivat+seisomapaikoista+onnibusin+por  in-vuorolla.html
> 
> Tuskin kukaan on seissyt siellä oikeasti, siihen lattialle kun voi istuakkin vaikkei siinä penkkiä ole.


Silloin kun poika saunoi Kauppatorilla vuosi sitten, mahduin vasta kolmanteen yrittämääni paunulaiseen yöllä joskus kolmen aikaan  seisomapaikalle eli keskikäytävän matolle. No, siinä linja-autossa todella oli tunnelmaa.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Tuossa äskeisessä artikkelissa mainittiin, että Onnibus suunnittelee "köyhän miehen bussiasemaa" Hervantaan. Mikähän juttu se on?

----------


## rane

> Tuossa äskeisessä artikkelissa mainittiin, että Onnibus suunnittelee "köyhän miehen bussiasemaa" Hervantaan. Mikähän juttu se on?


Viimeinen virkehän sen kertoo:
"Helke kertoo, että viereisen Nesteen huoltoaseman kanssa neuvotellaan asiakkaille tarjottavista lisäpalveluista."
Ehkä WC:n käyttömahdollisuudesta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Viimeinen virkehän sen kertoo:
> "Helke kertoo, että viereisen Nesteen huoltoaseman kanssa neuvotellaan asiakkaille tarjottavista lisäpalveluista."
> Ehkä WC:n käyttömahdollisuudesta.


Luin tuon, ajattelin vain että olisi vielä muutakin. Eli bussipysäkki bensiksellä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lisäksi jutussa viitataan siihen, että Hervannasta on tulossa Onnibusin liikenteen solmukohta ja usean bussin tärkeä pysäkki, vaikkei siellä olekaan varsinaista asemaa. Ja se on mielestäni tuon jutun pääpointti. Tuo kahvilapalveluiden hankkiminen huoltoasemalta on sitten sivujuonne.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuossa äskeisessä artikkelissa mainittiin, että Onnibus suunnittelee "köyhän miehen bussiasemaa" Hervantaan. Mikähän juttu se on?





> Viimeinen virkehän sen kertoo:
> "Helke kertoo, että viereisen Nesteen huoltoaseman kanssa neuvotellaan asiakkaille tarjottavista lisäpalveluista."
> Ehkä WC:n käyttömahdollisuudesta.





> Luin tuon, ajattelin vain että olisi vielä muutakin. Eli bussipysäkki bensiksellä.


No mikähän mahtaisi olla bussiaseman tärkein funktio odotustilan ja kuljettajien taukotilan lisäksi?

----------


## jtm

> Luin tuon, ajattelin vain että olisi vielä muutakin. Eli bussipysäkki bensiksellä.


Missään vaiheessa ei taideta mainita, että pysäkki olisi bensa-asemalla? Olisi kyllä aika hupaisa näky, kun 4 linja-autoa tunkisi tuon kyseisen huoltoaseman pihaan  :Laughing:

----------


## ultrix

> Missään vaiheessa ei taideta mainita, että pysäkki olisi bensa-asemalla? Olisi kyllä aika hupaisa näky, kun 4 linja-autoa tunkisi tuon kyseisen huoltoaseman pihaan


Juu ei, kyllä ne siinä Orivedenkadun sillalla seisovat.

----------


## tkp

http://yle.fi/uutiset/halpabussin_li...attiin/6312195

----------


## sm3

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/halpabussin_li...attiin/6312195


Näin voi joskus käydä. Mutta varmana tästä nousee nyt joku äläkkä, vaikka näin voi käydä jokaiselle yhtiöille eikä vain Onnibussille.  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/halpabussin_li...attiin/6312195


Eikö ELY ollutkaan automatisoitu kumileimasin? 

Tänään kuitenkin olen kuullut radiossa useammankin kerran Onnibusin mainoksen lokakuussa aloittavasta halpabussivuorosta Turun satamaan iltalaivalle...

----------


## sm3

> Eikö ELY ollutkaan automatisoitu kumileimasin? 
> 
> Tänään kuitenkin olen kuullut radiossa useammankin kerran Onnibusin mainoksen lokakuussa aloittavasta halpabussivuorosta Turun satamaan iltalaivalle...


Eli on siis oletettu että reittilupa saadaan ja ruvettu mainostamaan? Mites se olikaan jos mainostetaan tuotetta jota ei ole oikeasti saatavilla.

----------


## ultrix

Ilmeisesti iltalaivoilta on sellainen tunku valtatien 9 varteen Auran ja Kylmäkosken välillä, että vuorot aiheuttaisivat joukkopaon Paunun vuoroista Onniin

----------


## Alikessu

> Ilmeisesti iltalaivoilta on sellainen tunku valtatien 9 varteen Auran ja Kylmäkosken välillä, että vuorot aiheuttaisivat joukkopaon Paunun vuoroista Onniin


Miksi näin ei kävisi?
En tiedä millainen tunku sieltä ylipäätään on, mutta uskoisin, että autot ei ihan seisomapokassa ajele...

----------


## J_J

> Eli on siis oletettu että reittilupa saadaan ja ruvettu mainostamaan? Mites se olikaan jos mainostetaan tuotetta jota ei ole oikeasti saatavilla.


Minä en tiedä, mitä on oletettu jos on oletettu... Mutta iltapäivän aikana (samaa kanavaa) kuunnellessani ei mainosta enää ole soitettu?

Ehkä luvanhakija on viimeisen vajaan vuoden aikana nähtyihin lupapäätöksiin perustuen olettanut, että "tottakai lupa myönnetään"? Tiedä, vaikka keksisi vaatia ELY:ltä vahingonkorvausta radiomainoksista aiheutuneiden kustannusten kattamiseksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## JaniP

Toivottavasti päätökseen saataisiin muutos, kilpailua tarvitaan kaikille linjoille kaikkialle Suomeen, jossa joukkoliikenne on kannattavaa toimintaa. Yhteiskunnan tarkoitus on vähentää yksityisautoilua ja lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, eikä päinvastoin.

Nämä vapaitamarkkinoita vääristävät rakenteet olisi pitänyt purkaa jo aikaa sitten.

----------


## sm3

> Toivottavasti päätökseen saataisiin muutos, kilpailua tarvitaan kaikille linjoille kaikkialle Suomeen, jossa joukkoliikenne on kannattavaa toimintaa. Yhteiskunnan tarkoitus on vähentää yksityisautoilua ja lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, eikä päinvastoin.
> 
> Nämä vapaitamarkkinoita vääristävät rakenteet olisi pitänyt purkaa jo aikaa sitten.


Odota muutama vuosi niin siirtymäajan sopimukset päättyvät.  :Wink:  Ei kaikkea voi saada heti nyt.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Odota muutama vuosi niin siirtymäajan sopimukset päättyvät.  Ei kaikkea voi saada heti nyt.


Ei siirtymäajan sopimuksilla voi olla vaikutusta tähän ellei haitta ole sekä "jatkuvaa" että "vakavaa". Vaikea nähdä miten tässä tapauksessa näin voisi olla kun oikeasti kilpailevaa tarjontaa ei ole. Pitäisi nähdä vielä päätös ja sen perustelut, mutta epäilys on vahva, että elyn päätös ei ole lainmukainen.

----------


## sm3

Kunnon raivareita Onnibussin facebook sivuilla.  :Laughing:  Korruptiokin on saatu vedettyä mukaan. Luin tosin vieraana kun ei ole minulla FB tiliä, mutta kai tuossa näkyy kaikki kommentit.

En ymmärrä miksi tämä nyt niin kovasti harmittaa. Mennyttä se on ja katse tulevaan.

----------


## tkp

> Kunnon raivareita Onnibussin facebook sivuilla.  Korruptiokin on saatu vedettyä mukaan. Luin tosin vieraana kun ei ole minulla FB tiliä, mutta kai tuossa näkyy kaikki kommentit.
> 
> En ymmärrä miksi tämä nyt niin kovasti harmittaa. Mennyttä se on ja katse tulevaan.


Onnibus-uskovaisia harmittaa? Kukaan ei ole maininnut että vanhaan (hyvään?) aikaan silloiset lääninhallitukset samaan tapaan hylkäsivät liikennelupahakemuksia, mm. taisipa Töysän Linja hakea moneen kertaan yöpikavuoroaan Tampere-Jyväskylä-Tampere ennenkun sai luvan siihen. Enpä nyt muista että asiasta olisi ollut edes Keuruun Sanomissa uutista. Nyt kun Onnibussilta hylättiiin yksi hakemus niin ollaan leimaamassa jo ely-keskusta rikolliseksi ja toimitusjohtaja kertoo Kauppalehteä myöten että hermot menivät. Mutta niinhän se menee että kaikki julkisuus on hyvästä?

----------


## J_J

> Ei siirtymäajan sopimuksilla voi olla vaikutusta tähän ellei haitta ole sekä "jatkuvaa" että "vakavaa". Vaikea nähdä miten tässä tapauksessa näin voisi olla kun oikeasti kilpailevaa tarjontaa ei ole. Pitäisi nähdä vielä päätös ja sen perustelut, mutta epäilys on vahva, että elyn päätös ei ole lainmukainen.


Onko säädetty jokin laki, jonka mukaan kaikkiin Onni-allianssiin kuuluvien yritysten jättämiin (reitti)liikennelupahakemuksiin pitäisi antaa myönteinen päätös?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:53 ----------




> Ilmeisesti iltalaivoilta on sellainen tunku valtatien 9 varteen Auran ja Kylmäkosken välillä, että vuorot aiheuttaisivat joukkopaon Paunun vuoroista Onniin


Oliko tarkoituksesi tällä viestilläsi vastata johonkin päivän mittaan tässä ketjussa heränneeseen kysymykseen? Jos oli, niin mihin?  :Wink: 

Vai oliko kyseessä vain katkeroitunut tunteenpurkaus vailla sen selkeämpää sanomaa...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:53 ----------




> Nyt kun Onnibussilta hylättiiin yksi hakemus niin ollaan leimaamassa jo ely-keskusta rikolliseksi ja toimitusjohtaja kertoo Kauppalehteä myöten että hermot menivät. Mutta niinhän se menee että kaikki julkisuus on hyvästä?


Onhan se nyt vähintään rikollista, suorastaan törkeää, ettei yksi operaattori voikaan sanella ELY-keskuksille pelisääntöjä. Tuohtuuhan sitä ihminen vähemmästäkin?

Ei muuta kuin käräjille  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei muuta kuin käräjille


Tottakai. Täytyyhän tuosta saada ennakkopäätös. Muuten virkamiehistö tekee ihan mitä tykkää.

Onko kyseessä muuten ensimmäinen Pohjanmaan ELY-keskuksen tekemä päätös? ELY:thän eivät välttämättä ole mitenkään johdonmukaisia kautta linjan, kuten eivät oikeuslaitoksetkaan. Itäsuomalainen raiskauskin tuo pienemmän tuomion kuin länsisuomalainen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kukaan ei ole maininnut että vanhaan (hyvään?) aikaan silloiset lääninhallitukset samaan tapaan hylkäsivät liikennelupahakemuksia, --


Eihän sillä ole mitään merkitystä, koska ne päätökset perustuivat vanhaan linjalupamalliin, paikallisten monopolien jakamiseen ja viranomaisen tarveharkintaan. Niin ei enää tule tehdä, vaan liikennettä tulee saada järjestää sinne minne bussiyhtiö sitä haluaa. Siirtymävaiheessa se vain ei saa haitata niitä vanhoja monopoleja liikaa. ELY-keskuksen ainoa tehtävä on arvioida sitä ja että liikenne täyttää lain velvoitteet. Tarveharkinnan tekee bussiyhtiö itse.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:03 ----------




> Onko kyseessä muuten ensimmäinen Pohjanmaan ELY-keskuksen tekemä päätös?


Pohjanmaan? Jyväskylä kuuluu Keski-Suomen Elyyn, Tampere Pirkanmaa ja Turku Varsinais-Suomen.
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/fi/ELYkesku...011_kartta.pdf

Millä perusteella muuten määräytyy tuollainen kolmen Elyn alueelle ulottuvan liikenteen hyväksyjätaho?

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli on siis oletettu että reittilupa saadaan ja ruvettu mainostamaan? Mites se olikaan jos mainostetaan tuotetta jota ei ole oikeasti saatavilla.


Mitenhän mahtaa olla? Lentoliikenteessähän tuo on arkipäivää kautta maailman, myös Suomessa. Jos sitten lentoja ei koskaan lennetäkään, niin velvollisuus on vaan joko palauttaa rahat tai siirtää asiakas kilpailijan lennolle. Tämä perustuu EU-asetukseen ja eikös kaukobussiliikenteestäkin ole joku vastaava EU-asetus joko jo voimassa tai ainakin tekeillä? Miten se ottaa asiaan kantaa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:09 ----------




> Pohjanmaan? Jyväskylä kuuluu Keski-Suomen Elyyn, Tampere Pirkanmaa ja Turku Varsinais-Suomen.
> http://www.ely-keskus.fi/fi/ELYkesku...011_kartta.pdf
> 
> Millä perusteella muuten määräytyy tuollainen kolmen Elyn alueelle ulottuvan liikenteen hyväksyjätaho?


Joo, lehdet puhuu nyt Pirkanmaan ELY-keskuksesta. Joko se on ollut koko ajan niin ja mulla on silmät sekaisin tai sitten HS.fi:ssä luki joskus klo 17 aikaan Pohjanmaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Asia on sen verran sekava, että hakemuksen pystyisi yhtä hyvin sekä hyväksymään että hylkäämään. Kummankin päätöksen pystyisi perustelemaan yhtä hyvin. Minun mielestä ongelmalliselta tuntuu, että suunnilleen samanlaisessa tilanteessa reitillä Hervanta - Helsinki lupa sitten kuitenkin myönnettiin. Siis lupakäytäntö näyttää sattumanvaraiselta. Tällainen tilanne on liikennöitsijälle, eli Omnibussille hankala. Myös vanhojen linjalupien haltiat ovat eriarvoisessa asemassa, kun toisia lupia suojellaan enemmän kilpailulta kuin toisia.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Millä perusteella muuten määräytyy tuollainen kolmen Elyn alueelle ulottuvan liikenteen hyväksyjätaho?


Se päättää, jonka alueella on suurinosa linjakilometreistä jollen väärin muista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tällainen tilanne on liikennöitsijälle, eli Omnibussille hankala.


Sanonta kuuluu, että miehen sydämeen mahtuu vain yksi ämmä. Mutta Onnibussiin ei kyllä mahdu yhtään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:15 ----------




> Se päättää, jonka alueella on suurinosa linjakilometreistä jollen väärin muista.


No, eikun pidentämään reittiä Pieksämäelle tai Viitasaarelle ja hakemaan uusi päätös Keski-Suomen Elyltä...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko säädetty jokin laki, jonka mukaan kaikkiin Onni-allianssiin kuuluvien yritysten jättämiin (reitti)liikennelupahakemuksiin pitäisi antaa myönteinen päätös?


No kun kysyt niin periaatteessa kyllä. Ne ovat uusi joukkoliikennelaki ja vielä sen ylittäen EU:n palvelusopimusasetus.

Joukkoliikennelain (13.11.2009/869) 22 § luettelee ne perusteet joilla reittiliikennelupa voidaan hylätä. Muissa tapauksissa se pitää hyväksyä. Ko. pykälän 2. momentin 1. kohdan mukaan hylätä voidaan, jos liikennöinti aiheuttaisi sekä jatkuvaa että vakavaa PSA:n mukaiselle liikenteelle. PSA-liikenne tarkoittaa sekä PSA:n mukaista ostoliikennettä että siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksia. Täytyy huomata että haitan täytyy olla sekä jatkuvaa että vakavaa. Ei siis jatkuvaa mutta ei-vakavaa, tai ei-jatkuvaa mutta vakavaa, missä tapauksissa hakemus pitää hyväksyä.

Ko. pykälän 3. momentti antaa mahdollisuuden hylätä hakemus, jos se tuottaisi ylitarjontaa suhteessa viranomaisen määrittelemään tavoitepalvelutasoon tai muuten vaarantaisi "luotettavien joukkoliikennepalvelujen saatavuuden". Tämä LAL:n lakiin lobbaama säädös lienee laiton, koska se on ristiriidassa PSA:n kanssa ja PSA:n toimivalta ylittää kansallisen lainsäädännön eli joukkoliikennelain, jonka tehtävä on vain täydentää PSA:ta. Siksi tämä lainkohta pitää jättää huomiotta. Sen ainoa tarkoitushan oli mahdollistaa lupien sääntely markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä, mikä olisi tosiasiallisesti vienyt pohjan pois koko markkinaehtoisuudelta ja mahdollistanut "sukuoikeusmallin" (ital. "cosa nostra") jatkumisen nimellisesti lain kirjaimen mukaisena vaikkakin koko PSA:n hengen vastaisena.

Case Onnibus Turku-Jyväskylä pitänee nähdä niin, että tarkasteltava kriteeri on aiheuttaako liikennöinti haittaa olemassa olevalle pikavuoroliikenteelle. Koska samoja pysäkkejä on niukasti ja aikataulut eivät käsittääkseni mene päällekäin, on aika vaikea argumentoida että haitta on sekä jatkuvaa että vakavaa. Ja jos selkeitä perusteita ei ole niin silloin lupa on myönnettävä. Jos näin on ja ely toimii toisin, niin silloin ely periaatteessa rikkonee lakia jättäessään luvan myöntämättä.

Julkisuudessa näkyneiden kommenttien perusteella (vaikka niukasti olenkaan mitään vielä nähnyt) ely on ilmeisesti käyttänyt kriteerinä olemassa olevaa pikavuoroliikennettä. Mutta puhtaasti teoretisoiden aika mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto olisi, jos olisivat vedonneet siihen, että ko. vuoro aiheuttaisi jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa VR:n junaliikenteelle. Muodollisestihan LVM ja VR ovat tehneet PSA:n mukaisen yksinoikeussopimuksen HSL-alueen ulkopuolisesta junaliikenteestä koko Suomessa. Olisi siis mahdollista argumentoida, että Turku-Tampere-Jyväskylä -reitillä on jo valmiiksi PSA-liikennettä, jota uusi liikenne haittaisi. Mielenkiintoisen tästä skenaariosta tekisi se, että samaa kriteeriä voisi soveltaa mihin tahansa junavuoron kanssa päällekäiseen bussivuoroon. Kieltämättä kyseessä olisi käsitteiden venyttäminen äärimmilleen, koska juna ja bussi ovat luonteeltaan erilaisia välineitä eikä juna voi pysähtyä samoilla pysäkeillä kuin bussi. Mutta jos näin tehtäisiin, koko VR:n yksinoikeussopimus joutuisi ilmeisimmin tarkemman tarkastelun kohteeksi ja olisi pakko ottaa kantaa siihen kuinka tarkoituksenmukainen kyseinen täysin tiskin alta tehty järjestely on.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi näin ei kävisi?
> En tiedä millainen tunku sieltä ylipäätään on, mutta uskoisin, että autot ei ihan seisomapokassa ajele...


Oma kokemus laivalta Turun kautta bussilla tullessa on ollut se, että bussissa on ollut hilpeä tunnelma ja kohtuullisen hyvin porukkaa. Mutta en muista, että kovinkaan moni matkustaja olisi ysitien varteen ennen Tamperetta jäänyt. Onnibusin vuoron on tarkoitus olla suora pikavuoro Jyväskylään, Tamperetta raapaistaan vain Hervannan verran, eli kierretään jopa kauempaa kuin jos ajettaisiin suoraan ysitietä koko matka.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:22 ----------




> Kunnon raivareita Onnibussin facebook sivuilla.  Korruptiokin on saatu vedettyä mukaan. Luin tosin vieraana kun ei ole minulla FB tiliä, mutta kai tuossa näkyy kaikki kommentit.
> 
> En ymmärrä miksi tämä nyt niin kovasti harmittaa. Mennyttä se on ja katse tulevaan.


Ymmärrettävästi halvasta matkailusta pitävät asiakkaat ovat tyrmistyneitä, kun viranomainen _kieltää_ kyseisen liiketoiminnan tietyllä haetulla vuoroparilla.




> Onnibus-uskovaisia harmittaa? Kukaan ei ole maininnut että vanhaan (hyvään?) aikaan silloiset lääninhallitukset samaan tapaan hylkäsivät liikennelupahakemuksia, mm. taisipa Töysän Linja hakea moneen kertaan yöpikavuoroaan Tampere-Jyväskylä-Tampere ennenkun sai luvan siihen. Enpä nyt muista että asiasta olisi ollut edes Keuruun Sanomissa uutista. Nyt kun Onnibussilta hylättiiin yksi hakemus niin ollaan leimaamassa jo ely-keskusta rikolliseksi ja toimitusjohtaja kertoo Kauppalehteä myöten että hermot menivät. Mutta niinhän se menee että kaikki julkisuus on hyvästä?


Vanha Laki luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä (343/91) ja Joukkoliikennelaki (869/2009) ovat lähtökohdiltaan aivan erilaiset.




> Oliko tarkoituksesi tällä viestilläsi vastata johonkin päivän mittaan tässä ketjussa heränneeseen kysymykseen? Jos oli, niin mihin?


Kommentoin lähinnä uutista ja esitin hypoteesini sille, millä perusteella ELY on kyseiseen ratkaisuun päätynyt.

----------


## tkp

> Vanha Laki luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä (343/91) ja Joukkoliikennelaki (869/2009) ovat lähtökohdiltaan aivan erilaiset..


Kyse olikin periaatteesta, siinä missä toinen hyväksyy hakemuksen hylkäyksen ilman kummempia hermojen menetyksiä ja mediarumbaa niin toisella hyvä ettei suonet pullistu päästä kun niin harmittaa. Eikai Onnibus oikeasti odottanut että kaikki hyväksytään mitä se keksiikin hakea? Vielä niin että mainostetaan etukäteen medioissa uutta yhteyttä jota ei sitten tulekaan? Jos näin on niin voipi olla ettei ollut viimeinen kerta kun toimitusjohtajalla menee hermot...

----------


## keitai

Itkupotkuraivarit tulevat kansalle kun ei käsitetä että bussiliikenne on vielä näin tarkasti säännösteltyä. 

Esim. Lentoliikenteen puolella en ole kuullut että miltään lentoyhtiöltä olisi lupa evätty koska "olemassa oleville yrittäjille tulisi vakavaa pysyvää haittaa". Näin, vaikka sitä haittaa todella seurasi kun Norwegian tuli helsinki-oulu välille - blue1-yhtiön joutui lopettamaan oulun lennot. Tai liikenteen ulkopuolelta, miḱä olisi reaktio jos esim. Lidl ei saisi avata kauppaa kun lähistön siwalle seuraisi "vakavaa ja pysyvää haittaa" ?

Onnibus tietää että halvan toimijan luvan evääminen saa vastakaikua kansassa ja käyttää sitä hyväkseen viemälllä asiaan mediaan. Jos ei saatu vuoroa, niin saatiin ainakin medianäkyvyyttä.

----------


## citybus

> Itkupotkuraivarit tulevat kansalle kun ei käsitetä että bussiliikenne on vielä näin tarkasti säännösteltyä. 
> 
> Esim. Lentoliikenteen puolella en ole kuullut että miltään lentoyhtiöltä olisi lupa evätty koska "olemassa oleville yrittäjille tulisi vakavaa pysyvää haittaa". Näin, vaikka sitä haittaa todella seurasi kun Norwegian tuli helsinki-oulu välille - blue1-yhtiön joutui lopettamaan oulun lennot. Tai liikenteen ulkopuolelta, miḱä olisi reaktio jos esim. Lidl ei saisi avata kauppaa kun lähistön siwalle seuraisi "vakavaa ja pysyvää haittaa" ?


Vuoden 2009 joukkoliikennelaki ei säädä lentoliikenteestä tai Lidlin sijainnista taikka kaupan alueista muutenkaan.

----------


## tkp

> Tai liikenteen ulkopuolelta, miḱä olisi reaktio jos esim. Lidl ei saisi avata kauppaa kun lähistön siwalle seuraisi "vakavaa ja pysyvää haittaa" ?


Jos kaupunki päättää ettei se vuokraa tonttia Lidl:lle, tai anna rakennuslupaa niin mikä on reaktio?

----------


## Dakkus

> No kun kysyt niin periaatteessa kyllä. Ne ovat uusi joukkoliikennelaki ja vielä sen ylittäen EU:n palvelusopimusasetus.
> 
> Julkisuudessa näkyneiden kommenttien perusteella (vaikka niukasti olenkaan mitään vielä nähnyt) ely on ilmeisesti käyttänyt kriteerinä olemassa olevaa pikavuoroliikennettä. Mutta puhtaasti teoretisoiden aika mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto olisi, jos olisivat vedonneet siihen, että ko. vuoro aiheuttaisi jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa VR:n junaliikenteelle. Muodollisestihan LVM ja VR ovat tehneet PSA:n mukaisen yksinoikeussopimuksen HSL-alueen ulkopuolisesta junaliikenteestä koko Suomessa. Olisi siis mahdollista argumentoida, että Turku-Tampere-Jyväskylä -reitillä on jo valmiiksi PSA-liikennettä, jota uusi liikenne haittaisi. Mielenkiintoisen tästä skenaariosta tekisi se, että samaa kriteeriä voisi soveltaa mihin tahansa junavuoron kanssa päällekäiseen bussivuoroon. Kieltämättä kyseessä olisi käsitteiden venyttäminen äärimmilleen, koska juna ja bussi ovat luonteeltaan erilaisia välineitä eikä juna voi pysähtyä samoilla pysäkeillä kuin bussi. Mutta jos näin tehtäisiin, koko VR:n yksinoikeussopimus joutuisi ilmeisimmin tarkemman tarkastelun kohteeksi ja olisi pakko ottaa kantaa siihen kuinka tarkoituksenmukainen kyseinen täysin tiskin alta tehty järjestely on.


Tämä liippaa itse asiassa aika läheltä Saksan mallia. Siellä ei voi saada lupaa bussivuorolle, joka kulkee samaa reittiä kuin juna. Oman junavuoron kyllä voi saada.
Viime vuosina asiaan on tullut hieman muutosta, mutta uusien kaukobussivuorojen suhteen siellä on ainakin aiemmin ollut hirveä onnibusmainen vääntäminen. Eikä Saksassa kaukobussikonseptia oikeastaan olekaan, kun siellä on vedetty rata vaikka pistoratana jokaiseen kylään, jolla on edes tuhatkin asukasta (esim. rata Karowista Schönebeckiin on tästä mainio esimerkki, jonka tarkempi esittäminen kuitenkin teki tästä viestistä niin OT:n, että poistin sen).

----------


## ultrix

> (esim. rata Karowista Schönebeckiin on tästä mainio esimerkki, jonka tarkempi esittäminen kuitenkin teki tästä viestistä niin OT:n, että poistin sen).


Ilmeisesti kyseessä on tästä: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidekrautbahn
Vuorovälikin näkyy olevan 1-2 h. Aikamoista, Suomessa tuollaisella radalla paikallisliikenne olisi lopetettu viimeistään 1960-luvulla!

----------


## keitai

> Jos kaupunki päättää ettei se vuokraa tonttia Lidl:lle, tai anna rakennuslupaa niin mikä on reaktio?


Ajattelin lähinnä lidlin avaamisesta olemassa olevaan liikekiinteistöön. Uusien rakennusten lupakäytännöt on tiukkoja ihan syystäkin.




> Vuoden 2009 joukkoliikennelaki ei säädä lentoliikenteestä


Lentoliikenne näyttää selviävän ilman lakia joka antaa viranomaiselle vallan rajoittaa kilpailua. Tämä lakihan on tietysti seurasta siitä että se on kirjoitettu kuunnellen matkahuollon liikkennöitsijöitä ja virkamiehiä kuunnellen. Liikkenöitsijöillähän ei ole mitään intressiä edistää kilpailua, ja viranomaiselle monimutkaiset lupaprosessit tietää helppoa paperityötä eläkepäiville asti. Ja kansalaiset maksaa (lippujen hinnassa ja veroja maksaessa).

----------


## antti

Tässä onnibus-konseptissa tuntuu pääosin olevan, että yksi auto per vuoro ja vara-autoa ei pääsääntöisesti ole paria - kolmea viikonloppuvuoroa lukuunottamatta. Jossain kohtaa on päästetty ilmaiseksi seisomaan joutuvat matkustajat, mutta tässä nyt ei varmasti täyty liikenneturvallisuus, kun oletan pystylastistenkin bussien moottoritiellä kuitenkin huristelevan sataa, vaikka pitäisi tiputtaa kahdeksaan kymppiin. Joukkoliikennelaki 13.11.2009 / 47 pykälä : "Liikenneluvan haltija on velvollinen harjoittamaan liikennettä luvan mukaisesti, ammattitaitoisesti ja huolellisesti sekä muutoin asianmukaisesti." Eli ammattitaitoiseen ja huolelliseen sekä asianmukaiseen liikenteen hoitoon kuuluu panna vara-auto kyttäämään niitä vuoroja, missä mahdollisesti ei yhden auton istuinpaikat riitä. Verrataanpa vaikka ns. sukuoikeusfirmojen käytäntöihin, ei Savonlinjalla, Koivistoa Auto-konsernissa tai vaikkapa Paunulla tulisi mieleenkään panna asiakkaita pikavuoroilla seisomaan tai peräti jättämään pikavuoroasiakkaita tien sivuun. Hätätilanteissa tiedän erään sukuoikeusyrityksen panneen "liiat" matkustajat taksiin joka on ajanut sitten linjavuoron perässä.

----------


## citybus

> Joukkoliikennelaki 13.11.2009 / 47 pykälä : "Liikenneluvan haltija on velvollinen harjoittamaan liikennettä luvan mukaisesti, ammattitaitoisesti ja huolellisesti sekä muutoin asianmukaisesti." Eli ammattitaitoiseen ja huolelliseen sekä asianmukaiseen liikenteen hoitoon *kuuluu panna vara-auto kyttäämään niitä vuoroja, missä mahdollisesti ei yhden auton istuinpaikat riitä*. Verrataanpa vaikka ns. sukuoikeusfirmojen käytäntöihin, ei Savonlinjalla, Koivistoa Auto-konsernissa tai vaikkapa Paunulla tulisi mieleenkään panna asiakkaita pikavuoroilla seisomaan tai peräti jättämään pikavuoroasiakkaita tien sivuun. Hätätilanteissa tiedän erään sukuoikeusyrityksen panneen "liiat" matkustajat taksiin joka on ajanut sitten linjavuoron perässä.


Ei kuulu. Joukkoliikennelain esitöiden (HE 110/2009 vp) mukaan ammattitaidon ja huolellisuuden analogia saadaan kuluttajansuojalaista (38/1978). Esitöiden mukaan _"Kaikilta liikenteenharjoittajilta edellytetään ammattiinpääsydirektiivin mukaista ammattitaitoa. Heiltä voidaan siten edellyttää alan yrityksille yleensä asetettavan mittapuun mukaista tieto- ja taitotasoa. Vaatimukseen kuuluu myös se, että palvelu on tuotettava turvallisuuden vaatimalla tavalla. Itse suorituksen tulee olla asianmukainen. Palvelun tuottamisen epäonnistuessa asiasta tulee ilmoittaa tai ainakin pyrkiä ilmoittamaan asiakkaille. Ammattitaitoiseen suoritukseen kuuluu myös se, että suoritus organisoidaan riittävän huolellisesti ja järkiperäisesti. Tämä tarkoittaa esimerkiksi tuotantokokonaisuuksien suunnittelemista niin, että vuorot pysyvät aikataulussaan.

Huolellisuusvaatimus ulottuu jossain määrin pitemmälle kuin ammattitaitovaatimus. Sen ydinsisältönä on palvelun suorittamisen edellyttämä tekninen tieto ja taito sekä taito palvella asiakkaita heidän tarpeittensa mukaisella tavalla._ 

Edelleen, me emme tiedä, onko seisovien matkustajien kanssa ajettu kahdeksaakymppiä vaiko ei, joten siitä keskustelu on hedelmätöntä. Kuitenkaan se, että linja-autoon päästetään lainmukainen määrä seisovia matkustajia, ei sodi ammattitaidon eikä huolellisuuden kriteerejä, jotka ylläolevassa hallituksen esityksessä on muotoiltu, vastaan. Myöskään suorituksen asianmukaisuuden kanssa linja-auton seisovien matkustajien määrällä ei näyttäne olevan mitään tekemistä.

----------


## Piirka

> ei Savonlinjalla, Koivistoa Auto-konsernissa tai vaikkapa Paunulla tulisi mieleenkään panna asiakkaita pikavuoroilla seisomaan tai peräti jättämään pikavuoroasiakkaita tien sivuun.


Pannaanpas. Nuukuus on hyve. Tulee halvemmaksi täyttää käytävä seisovilla matkustajilla esim. Levi-Rovaniemi, kuin täyttää taksisuhareiden taskut euroilla. Kiva matkustaa seisten lähes kaksi ja puoli tuntia.   :Mad:

----------


## JaniP

Osaako joku selittää minulle, mikä tässä reitissä on erilaista kuin muissa Onnibussin reiteissä?

Vai voisikos tässä olla ELY-keskukselta epäjohdonmukainen päätös? Toisin sanoen asiat eivät mene niin kuin niiden pitäisi luotettavassa yhteiskunnassa mennä.

He päätöksellään eivät pelkästään haittaa vapaata kilpailua, mutta myös Turun sataman ja laivayhtiöiden liiketoimintaa ja marginaalisessa määrin vaikuttavat negatiivisesti työpaikkoihin ja elinkeinoihin kotimaakunnassani. On siis paljon oikeutettuja syitä olla vihainen tästä päätöksestä.

----------


## Elias

En ole sen paljoa aihetta seurannut, mutta tuen Onnibusia siinä mielessä että näin saadaan epäoikeudenmukaisuudet pois ja henkilökunta on ystävällistä.  :Laughing:  No joo, Pirkanmaan ELY-keskuksen päätös on kyllä järjetön. Jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa, no joo-o jos tarjotaan semmonen reitti mitä ei oo vielä olemassakaan ja sitten käytetään tyyliin muutamaa pysäkkiä vaan päällekkäin. Hirveen vakavaa ja jatkuvaa, huoh.. Miks uutta yritystä sorretaan ja sitten annetaan monopoliherrojen herkutella 10 kertaa korkeammilla taksoillaan kun Onnibus. Itsehän tietenkin kanssa puolustaisin jos olisin monopoliherra, mutta pitää ymmärtää myös se että kilpailu on kilpailua ja ei siitä pidä alkaa itkemään mihinkään.. Täysin järjetön päätös silti.

----------


## sm3

ELY:n kanta:
http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/5382...ussi-hylattiin

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:05 ----------

Jutun alla oli kiinnostava kommentti jonka pistän tähän:

Kirjoittanut Arto Heikinaro:



> Toimittajana saamani tiedon mukaan, tiedon joka on luotettava, tämä ylitarkastaja Seija Siitonen on mahdollisesti saanut etuisuuksia siitä, että huolehtii sen, että kilpailua ei tule. Vinkiksi kaikille, tutkikaa ylitarkastaja Seija Siitonen taustat, osaaminen ja tilit.

----------


## Madmax

> ELY:n kanta:
> http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/5382...ussi-hylattiin
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:05 ----------
> 
> Jutun alla oli kiinnostava kommentti jonka pistän tähän:
> 
> Kirjoittanut Arto Heikinaro:


Tuo alkaa olla aika lähellä kunnianloukkausta. Vaikka on toimittaja ei sitä voi kaikkea kirjoittaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo alkaa olla aika lähellä kunnianloukkausta. Vaikka on toimittaja ei sitä voi kaikkea kirjoittaa.


Ei ala. Siinähän lukee "on mahdollisesti saanut". Viime vuosien aikana yhä enemmän keskusteluun noussut ns. maan tapa alkaa olla siinä määrin tunnettu juttu, ettei tällaisessa epäilyksessä ole mitään erityisen omaperäistä, oivaltavaa tai moitittavaa. On Siitonen saanut jotain tahi ei, epäillä voi silti. En ole tämän Heikinaron nimeä aiemmin kuullut, mutta vaikuttaa osaavan asettaa sanansa siten, että selusta on turvattu.

----------


## LateZ

Jyväskylästä Tampereen kautta Turkuun 13:20 ja 15:20 lähtee jo pikavuorot. Onnibus olisi tullut tähän väliin. Paluusuunnassa Turun satamasta Tampereelle saakka olisi aikataulu ollut kovin lähellä ysitien pikavuoroa. Kysehän ei ole siitä, onko Onnibus matkustajalle parempi, nopeampi tai halvempi vaan siitä, aiheuttaako liikenne vakavaa ja jatkuvaa haittaa mainitsemilleni vuoroille.

Jos lupa 40 min nykyistä aikaisemmalle vuorolle olisi myönnetty, olisi nähdäkseni ELY ottanut sen kannan, ettei siirtymäajan sopimuksilla ole juuri merkitystä. Mitä pidempi matka, sitä merkityksettömämmäksi käy yksittäisten pysäkkien sijainti. Mitä pidempi matka, sitä harvempaa vuorotarjontaa voidaan pitää riittävänä ja sitä isompi ero aikataulussa vanhaan liikenteeseen nähden tulee olla. 

Netissä tunnutaan olevan kovin sitä mieltä, että tehty päätös on käsittämätön. Tätä pidän käsittämättömänä kun kerran aikataulujen päällekkäisyys on ilmeinen. Ministeriöltä ei ole käsittääkseni tullut selkeää ohjetta reittilupien myöntämiseen siirtymäajan sopimusten mukaisen liikenteen rinnalle. Lähinnä kai selkeyttä tarvittaisiin siihen, kuinka iso ero aikatauluissa pitää olla minkäkinlaisilla yhteysväleillä, ettei uhkaa muodostu. Samoin selvennystä kaipaisi se, koska Hervannan kaltainen sivupysäkki katsotaan linja-autoasemaa käyttävän liikenteen kilpailijaksi ja koska ei. Mainittu ELY-keskuksen edustajakin piti valitusta hallinto-oikeuteen toivottavana, jotta siirtymäajan sopimusten suojan merkitystä saataisiin arvioitua.

Eniten ehkä ihmettelen sitä, että tämän uuden vuoroparin markkinointi käynnistettiin ennen luvan myöntämistä. Aikataulun perusteella näytti selvältä, ettei asia ole kovin yksinkertainen. Joko tosiaan Onnibusissa ajateltiin, että nyt saadaan mitä vain anotaan tai sitten nimenomaan haluttiin päästä otsikoihin purkamaan pettymystä.

On alkanut tuntua siltä, ettei osa kirjoittajista ymmärrä mistä on kyse. Vanhan lain mukaiset, nyt siis puhutaan näistä bussiparoneista sukuoikeuksineen, luvat muutettiin siirtymäajan sopimuksiksi, joiden mukaiselle liikenteelle siirtymäajan kuluessa ei uusi liikenne saa aiheuttaa jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa. Sinänsä on merkityksetöntä, haluaako ELY helpottaa tai vaikeuttaa kilpailua. Tehdyt päätökset pitää pystyä perustelemaan. On ihan järkevä peruste, ettei myönnetä lupaa toisen vuoron päälle. Toisaalta olisi ollut ihan järkevää todeta, että Hervannan kautta ajaminen ja harvat yhteiset pysäkit ja vanhan linjan harvat päästä päähän matkustavat johtavat siihen, ettei vakavaa haittaa aiheudu. 

En muuten ole Onnibus-vastainen, vaan pidän vapaata kilpailua linja-autojen kaukoliikenteessä erittäin tervetulleena, nykyiset hinnat koen matkustamista rajoittavaksi ja ehkä jopa 50 % liian kalliiksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toisaalta olisi ollut ihan järkevää todeta, että Hervannan kautta ajaminen ja harvat yhteiset pysäkit ja vanhan linjan harvat päästä päähän matkustavat johtavat siihen, ettei vakavaa haittaa aiheudu.


Nimenomaan näin tämä pitänee nähdä. Jos jotain haittaa aiheutuu niin näistä syistä johtuen se ei ole vakavaa vaan vähäistä tai ehdottomasti korkeintaan keskitasoista, eikä laillista perustetta hylkäämiselle siis ole.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jyväskylästä Tampereen kautta Turkuun 13:20 ja 15:20 lähtee jo pikavuorot. Onnibus olisi tullut tähän väliin. Paluusuunnassa Turun satamasta Tampereelle saakka olisi aikataulu ollut kovin lähellä ysitien pikavuoroa. Kysehän ei ole siitä, onko Onnibus matkustajalle parempi, nopeampi tai halvempi vaan siitä, aiheuttaako liikenne vakavaa ja jatkuvaa haittaa mainitsemilleni vuoroille.
> 
> Jos lupa 40 min nykyistä aikaisemmalle vuorolle olisi myönnetty, olisi nähdäkseni ELY ottanut sen kannan, ettei siirtymäajan sopimuksilla ole juuri merkitystä. Mitä pidempi matka, sitä merkityksettömämmäksi käy yksittäisten pysäkkien sijainti. Mitä pidempi matka, sitä harvempaa vuorotarjontaa voidaan pitää riittävänä ja sitä isompi ero aikataulussa vanhaan liikenteeseen nähden tulee olla.


Tekisi mieli sanoa, että jos vuoroväli kaukolinkenteessä menee kilpailun myötä tuntiin, niin "vakavaa häiriötä" ei vielä minusta aiheutuisi. Ei tämä mihinkään tutkimustietoon perustu, se on sanottava, vaan lähinnä jonkinlaiseen psykologiseen oletukseen siitä, että miten usein ja millä aikataululla ihmiset tekevät kaukoliikennematkojansa ja miten he tällöin suunnittelevat aikataulunsa... Oletan siis tässä ja yleisestikin, että tunnin vuoroväli kaukoliikenteessä olisi jonkinlainen vuorotarjonnan ja matkustajamäärien välillä.

----------


## rane

Enköhän jostain lukenut, että se vakava, jatkuva haitta olisi tullut siitä, että paluuvuoro olisi ajoittunut iltaan laivojen tuloaikoihin kun uusi vuoro olisi lähtenyt 15 minuuttia olemassaolevan vuoron edellä. Jos Onnibus todella haluaisi palvella Jyväskyläläisiä, se anoisi uuden vuoron siten, että jättöoikeutta ei olisi kuin Tampereen jälkeen.

----------


## ultrix

> Enköhän jostain lukenut, että se vakava, jatkuva haitta olisi tullut siitä, että paluuvuoro olisi ajoittunut iltaan laivojen tuloaikoihin kun uusi vuoro olisi lähtenyt 15 minuuttia olemassaolevan vuoron edellä. Jos Onnibus todella haluaisi palvella Jyväskyläläisiä, se anoisi uuden vuoron siten, että jättöoikeutta ei olisi kuin Tampereen jälkeen.


Eli hervantalaisia ei tarvitse palvella?

Muuten kyllä jättöoikeutta TurkuSääksjärvi-osuudella ei tarvita, eikä kyytiinotto-oikeutta Turkuun mennessä Sääksjärveltä alkaen.

Vuoro olisi saapunut Turkuun n. 20 min paunulaisen _jälkeen_ ja lähtenyt Turusta 10 min paunulaisen _jälkeen_. Yleensä kilapailunvastaisessa diskurssissa puhutaan kermankuorijoista, jotka laittavat oman vuoronsa 5 min olemassaolevan vuoron _eteen_ keräämään pysäkeillä odottelevat matkustajat, jolloin vanhalle perheytiölle jää vain luut.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ... Yleensä kilapailunvastaisessa diskurssissa puhutaan kermankuorijoista, jotka laittavat oman vuoronsa 5 min olemassaolevan vuoron _eteen_ keräämään pysäkeillä odottelevat matkustajat, jolloin vanhalle perheytiölle jää vain luut.


Onnibusin Jyväskylästä Turun suuntaan lähtevät vuorot ovat samalla yhteyksiä Helsinkiin (Hervannassa vaihtaen) ja sellaisina ihan käyttökelpoisia ovatkin.
Anottu lähtöaika Jyväskylästä 14:40 osuu juuri viisi minuuttia Koiviston Auton Helsingin vuoron nokkiin. :-)

----------


## ultrix

> Onnibusin Jyväskylästä Turun suuntaan lähtevät vuorot ovat samalla yhteyksiä Helsinkiin (Hervannassa vaihtaen) ja sellaisina ihan käyttökelpoisia ovatkin.
> Anottu lähtöaika Jyväskylästä 14:40 osuu juuri viisi minuuttia Koiviston Auton Helsingin vuoron nokkiin. :-)


Toki, mutta pitäisikö ELY:n asettaa kielto, "matkustaja ei saa vaihtaa Hervannassa Helsingin Onnibus-vuoroon" ja laittaa sinne Orivedenkadun sillalle Poliisiammattikorkeakoulun työharjoittelijat pampun ja Glockin kanssa valvomaan, että säännöstä ei rikota?  :Razz:

----------


## J_J

> Toki, mutta pitäisikö ELY:n asettaa kielto, "matkustaja ei saa vaihtaa Hervannassa Helsingin Onnibus-vuoroon" ja laittaa sinne Orivedenkadun sillalle Poliisiammattikorkeakoulun työharjoittelijat pampun ja Glockin kanssa valvomaan, että säännöstä ei rikota?


Tämän kommentin voi oikeastaan tulkita suoraksi myöntämiseksi, että "näin me se ajateltiinkin, mutta toivottiin, ettei ELY sitä huomaisi"  :Very Happy: 

Jos, huom. JOS minulla olisi minkään valtakunnan päätäntävaltaa Onnibusin hallinnossa, vaientaisin keinolla tai toisella Sakarin kaltaisen "totuuden torven" pikimmiten. Ihan vain, ettei aiheuttaisi enempää haittaa tulevaisuuden liiketoimille...

edit: Hauskaksi tämän homman tekee (mitä se on ollut muutenkin jo pitkään) mm. se, että Jyväskylä - Hervanta - Helsinki -yhteyden auton vaihto ei ole minkäänlainen ongelma edes Kestisen mielestä, mutta vastaavasti hylätyn Turku - Hervanta - Jyväskylä vuoron perusteena oli hänen kirjoituksissaan mm. se, ettei Turusta Jyväskylään matkaavien tarvitsisi vaihtaa autoa matkallaan...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> edit: Hauskaksi tämän homman tekee (mitä se on ollut muutenkin jo pitkään) mm. se, että Jyväskylä - Hervanta - Helsinki -yhteyden auton vaihto ei ole minkäänlainen ongelma edes Kestisen mielestä, mutta vastaavasti hylätyn Turku - Hervanta - Jyväskylä vuoron perusteena oli hänen kirjoituksissaan mm. se, ettei Turusta Jyväskylään matkaavien tarvitsisi vaihtaa autoa matkallaan...


Ehkä olisi kannattanut jättää tuo kappale kuitenkin lisäämättä, kun eihän siinä ole minkäänlaista logiikkaa. Se, että vaihdollinen yhteys on olemassa ja joku sitä haluaisi käyttää, ei tarkoita etteikö vaihdoton yhteys olisi parempi ja houkuttelisi enemmän matkustajia. Siis, ei vaihdollisen Jyväskylä-Helsinki-yhteyden syntyminen tarkoita, että Jyväskylä-Turku-yhteydenkin pitäisi olla vaihdollinen tai että vaihdollinen yhteys olisi yhtä hyvä kuin vaihdoton.

----------


## J_J

> Ehkä olisi kannattanut jättää tuo kappale kuitenkin lisäämättä, kun eihän siinä ole minkäänlaista logiikkaa. Se, että vaihdollinen yhteys on olemassa ja joku sitä haluaisi käyttää, ei tarkoita etteikö vaihdoton yhteys olisi parempi ja houkuttelisi enemmän matkustajia. Siis, ei vaihdollisen Jyväskylä-Helsinki-yhteyden syntyminen tarkoita, että Jyväskylä-Turku-yhteydenkin pitäisi olla vaihdollinen tai että vaihdollinen yhteys olisi yhtä hyvä kuin vaihdoton.


Ei toki tarkoita. Mutta se, että näitä vastakohtia käytetään molempia jonkinlaisena perusteluna "oman" tavoitteen toteuttamiselle, on minusta hieman absurdia. Ts. turhan voimakkaasti paistaa läpi se, että mieli, ja sitä kautta kirjoitukset muuttuvat sen mukaan, mikä oman uskon edistämiseksi parhaalta vaikuttaa...

Näiden vaihdollistenkin yhteyksien kanssa työn puolesta vuosikausia painittuani olen havainnut myös asiakaskunnan olevan sitä mieltä, että hyvin järjestetty, varmistettu vaihdollinen yhteys on paitsi huomattavasti parempi vaihtoehto kuin ei yhteyttä ollenkaan, myös varsin runsaasti käytetty. Toisin sanoen, asiakkaat harvemmin kokevat ongelmaksi matkalle mahdollisesti osuvaa auton vaihtoa. Tärkeintä on, että vaihtoyhteyden toimivuuteen voi luottaa. Iso tekijä on myös se, että matkalipun voi ostaa yhdellä maksutapahtumalla (myös autosta) paikasta A paikkaan D, vaikka väliin osuisi kaksikin auton vaihtoa paikoissa B ja C.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei toki tarkoita. Mutta se, että näitä vastakohtia käytetään molempia jonkinlaisena perusteluna "oman" tavoitteen toteuttamiselle, on minusta hieman absurdia.


Miten niin käytetään? En edelleenkään ymmärrä, miten vaihdollisen Jyväskylä-Helsinki-yhteyden syntyminen sivutuotteena olisi perustelu nyt millekään ja miten on muka väärin sanoa, että sellainen nyt sattuu syntymään ja ehkä joku sitä haluaa käyttääkin. Onnibus varmasti tarjoaisi vaihdottoman Jyväskylä-Helsinki-yhteydenkin, jos vain saisi siihen luvan. Ymmärtäisin kommenttisi, jos Sakari mainostaisi vaihdollista yhteyttä yhtä hyvänä kuin vaihdotonta, mutta en kyllä mistään löydä sellaista kohtaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:42 ----------

Ja minä siis tulkitsen Sakarin viestin niin, että Onnibus ei yritä tarjota Jyväskylä-Helsinki-yhteyksiä sen enempää vaihdolla kuin suoranakaan, mutta olisi absurdia lähteä kieltämään asiakkailta sen käyttöä. Ja olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## J_J

> Miten niin käytetään? En edelleenkään ymmärrä, miten vaihdollisen Jyväskylä-Helsinki-yhteyden syntyminen sivutuotteena olisi perustelu nyt millekään ja miten on muka väärin sanoa, että sellainen nyt sattuu syntymään ja ehkä joku sitä haluaa käyttääkin. Onnibus varmasti tarjoaisi vaihdottoman Jyväskylä-Helsinki-yhteydenkin, jos vain saisi siihen luvan. Ymmärtäisin kommenttisi, jos Sakari mainostaisi vaihdollista yhteyttä yhtä hyvänä kuin vaihdotonta, mutta en kyllä mistään löydä sellaista kohtaa.


Missään Sakari ei sitä suoraan sanokaan, mutta yhdistämällä erinäisiä kommentteja tuo on aivan ilmeistä. Mikäli sitä ei halua syystä tai toisesta nähdä, niin eihän sitä näe...

Onnibus (tai miksei myös joku muu toimija) varmasti saisi suoralle, vaihdottomalle Jyväskylä - Helsinki -vuorolle reittiluvan... Reitti ja aikataulu vain pitäisi laatia siten, ettei loukata voimassa olevia siirtymäajan sopimuksen mukaisia vuoroja  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mikäli sitä ei halua syystä tai toisesta nähdä, niin eihän sitä näe...


Tai sitten sitä näkee juuri sitä mitä haluaakin nähdä.

----------


## jtm

> Tai sitten sitä näkee juuri sitä mitä haluaakin nähdä.


Harvinaista mutta totta olen kerran J_J:n kanssa samaa mieltä. J_J puhu kyllä täysin totta.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämän kommentin voi oikeastaan tulkita suoraksi myöntämiseksi, että "näin me se ajateltiinkin, mutta toivottiin, ettei ELY sitä huomaisi"


Millä perusteella? Suoraan sanoen en tiennyt mistään KA:n pikavuorosta.




> vaientaisin keinolla tai toisella Sakarin kaltaisen "totuuden torven" pikimmiten. Ihan vain, ettei aiheuttaisi enempää haittaa tulevaisuuden liiketoimille...


Millä perusteella?




> edit: Hauskaksi tämän homman tekee (mitä se on ollut muutenkin jo pitkään) mm. se, että Jyväskylä - Hervanta - Helsinki -yhteyden auton vaihto ei ole minkäänlainen ongelma edes Kestisen mielestä, mutta vastaavasti hylätyn Turku - Hervanta - Jyväskylä vuoron perusteena oli hänen kirjoituksissaan mm. se, ettei Turusta Jyväskylään matkaavien tarvitsisi vaihtaa autoa matkallaan...


Kuten Elmokin totesi, tässä väitteessä ei ole mitään päätä eikä häntää. POLAMK-pamppu-Glock-läppä oli kärjistys, en missään nimessä usko, että vuorojen välillä on _niin_ suurta tunkua. Olen sitä mieltä, että vaihdollisella yhteydellä kysyntää on hinnasta johtuen kohtuullisesti, mutta vaihtovastus ja kierto Tampereelta vähentää potentiaalia verrattuna siihen, että yhteys olisi vaihdoton tai suoraan nelostietä Tsadiin.

Väitän, että Turun satamasta Jyväskylään matkustavalla on keskimäärin enemmän matkatavaraa kuin Helsingin keskustasta (ei satamasta) Jyväskylään matkustavalla. Pelkän selkärepun tai käs'veskan kanssa kulkevalla ei ole mitään ongelmaa vaihtaa bussia, mutta lisää yhtälöön kaljakorit ja matkalaukut, niin bussin tai junan vaihtaminen alkaa jo oleellisesti vähentää joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä.

Muuten, Turun satamasta Jyväskylään ei ole edes vaihdollista bussiyhteyttä iltalaivoilta. Tai ainakaan en saanut Matkahuollon matkahakua löytämään yhtään tällaista yhteyttä. Junayhteys toki löytyy, mutta suomalaisessa oikeuskäytännössä ei kai VR:n käyttöoikeussopimus rataverkolla vaikuta rinnakkaista valtatietä kulkevien reittiliikennevuorojen myöntämiseen?




> Ei toki tarkoita. Mutta se, että näitä vastakohtia käytetään molempia jonkinlaisena perusteluna "oman" tavoitteen toteuttamiselle, on minusta hieman absurdia. Ts. turhan voimakkaasti paistaa läpi se, että mieli, ja sitä kautta kirjoitukset muuttuvat sen mukaan, mikä oman uskon edistämiseksi parhaalta vaikuttaa


Olen kai sokea omalle kirjoitukselleni: voitko siteerata, mitkä kohdat ovat keskenään ristiriidassa?




> Näiden vaihdollistenkin yhteyksien kanssa työn puolesta vuosikausia painittuani olen havainnut myös asiakaskunnan olevan sitä mieltä, että hyvin järjestetty, varmistettu vaihdollinen yhteys on paitsi huomattavasti parempi vaihtoehto kuin ei yhteyttä ollenkaan


Tämä on itsestäänselvyys. Mutta verrattuna vaihdottomaan yhteyteen vaihto tuo aina laskennallista matka-aikasakkoa useita minuutteja, kun arvioidaan yhteyden houkuttelevuutta. Eli, vaihdollinen yhteys antaa jonkin verran matalampia matkustajamääriä kuin suora yhteys.

----------


## JaniP

Seija Siitosen kommenteista US:lle tulee sellainen kuva, että tarkoitus oli kaataa ihan mikä tahansa seuraa Onnibussin reitti kokeellisesti ja vahvoja perusteluja ei näytä hylkäämiselle olevan, kunhan testataan vallan käyttöä ja kansaa keskitytään vain arvostelemaan norsunluutornista, koska käy selväksi, että vain oikeuslaitos voi määräillä ELYä.

Tässä on taas tämä vanha asetelma, onko järjestelmä kansaa varten vai kansa järjestelmää varten. Ei ole järkeä sellaisilla rakentella, jotka eivät toimi yleisen edun hyväksi. Esim. nyt ELY haittaa joukkoliikenteen kehittymistä, joka on suorastaan ympäristörikos kun haittaamiselle ei ole kunnollisia perusteita, tämä siis mukavasti hyväveli hengessä vanhojen verkostojen suojelemiseksi.

Toivoisin suuria pyyhkeitä ja häpeämainosta Suomelle Transparency Internationaalilta, koska me tarvitsemme jotain köyttä, jolla Suomen läpimätä systeemi saataisiin kuriin. "Maan tavasta" on päästävä eroon ja markkinat saatava oikeasti auki.

ELY-keskuksenkin resurssit voitaisiin suunnata harmaatalouden valvontaan, joka on Suomessa aivan retuperällä siitä mitä sen pitäisi olla.

----------


## tkp

> Seija Siitosen kommenteista US:lle tulee sellainen kuva, että tarkoitus oli kaataa ihan mikä tahansa seuraa Onnibussin reitti kokeellisesti ja vahvoja perusteluja ei näytä hylkäämiselle olevan, kunhan testataan vallan käyttöä ja kansaa keskitytään vain arvostelemaan norsunluutornista, koska käy selväksi, että vain oikeuslaitos voi määräillä ELYä.


Minusta nuo Siitosen kommentit vain kertovat sen että ELY haluaa ennakkotapauksen hallinto-oikeudesta siitä miten uusiin lupahakemuksiin tulee suhtautua ja että mikä on "vakava haitta" olemassaolevalle liikenteelle. Lukeehan tuossa selvällä Suomen kielellä että Siitonen toivoo että päätöksestä valitettaisiin.

----------


## Samppa

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Onnibus+hak...a1305602622390
Tuo vaikuttaa paljon paremmalta ja ennen kaikkea halvemmalta tavalta selvittää asiaa kuin oikeusasteisiin valittaminen. Saa nähdä mitä käteen jää.

----------


## JaniP

> Minusta nuo Siitosen kommentit vain kertovat sen että ELY haluaa ennakkotapauksen hallinto-oikeudesta siitä miten uusiin lupahakemuksiin tulee suhtautua ja että mikä on "vakava haitta" olemassaolevalle liikenteelle. Lukeehan tuossa selvällä Suomen kielellä että Siitonen toivoo että päätöksestä valitettaisiin.


Tämä on sama asia, mutta vain toisella tavalla aseteltuna. He kokeilevat valtaansa oikeudessa on sama kuin enakkotapauksen hakeminen.

Hyvä, ettei Onnibus kuitenkaan alistu moiseen. Kyllä ELY-keskuksen pitäisi tuntea omat tehtävänsä, ei oikeusistuimien. Eli nyt kun Onnibus hakee tarkennuksia ELYltä, he joutuvat itse miettimään mitä he tarkoittivat "vakavalla ja jatkuvalla haitalla". Jos tämä ei täsmenny, sitten on helppo mennä oikeuteen ja voittajan tiedämmekin etukäteen.

----------


## aki

> http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Onnibus+hak...a1305602622390
> Tuo vaikuttaa paljon paremmalta ja ennen kaikkea halvemmalta tavalta selvittää asiaa kuin oikeusasteisiin valittaminen. Saa nähdä mitä käteen jää.


Hyvä veto heittää pallo takaisin ELY:lle, mielenkiinnolla odotan mitä täsmennyksiä ELY edellyttää jotta lupa heltiää? Varmaankin matkustajien otto/jättörajoituksia vaaditaan Turun ja Tampereen välille sekä aikatauluun isompaa eroa sukuoikeusyhtiön vuoroon verrattuna.

----------


## iiko

> " Eli ammattitaitoiseen ja huolelliseen sekä asianmukaiseen liikenteen hoitoon kuuluu panna vara-auto kyttäämään niitä vuoroja, missä mahdollisesti ei yhden auton istuinpaikat riitä. Verrataanpa vaikka ns. sukuoikeusfirmojen käytäntöihin, ei Savonlinjalla, Koivistoa Auto-konsernissa tai vaikkapa Paunulla tulisi mieleenkään panna asiakkaita pikavuoroilla seisomaan tai peräti jättämään pikavuoroasiakkaita tien sivuun. Hätätilanteissa tiedän erään sukuoikeusyrityksen panneen "liiat" matkustajat taksiin joka on ajanut sitten linjavuoron perässä.


Helsinki-Hamina-linjalla oli joskus vääntöä Pölhölän liikenteen kanssa siitä, ettei Helsingistä lähteneellä sunnuntain iltavuorolla ollut kuin yksi auto ja kiitos RUK:n, se oli sitten ihan tuulilasikuormassa. En muista, suostuiko ko. liikennöitsijä sitten lopulta myöntämään tilanteen ja laittamaan vuoroon saattoauton. Eli osaavat nämä ns. sukuoikeusfirmatkin, jos tarvitaan.

Muistaakseni ko. vuoro oli perua Pyhtään liikenteeltä, jolla oli aina oma auto RUK:n oppilaita varten tuolla linjalla.

----------


## late-

> Ei toki tarkoita. Mutta se, että näitä vastakohtia käytetään molempia jonkinlaisena perusteluna "oman" tavoitteen toteuttamiselle, on minusta hieman absurdia.


Minusta nämä näyttävät täysin linjassa olevilta. Turun satamasta Jyväskylään tarjottaisiin puuttuva vaihdoton yhteys, joka on (ilmeisesti olematonta) vaihdollista yhteyttä parempi eikä siis olennaisesti sama. Vastaavasti Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin sivuvaikutuksena syntyvä vaihdollinen yhteys on nykyistä suoraa yhteyttä heikompi eikä siksi olennaisesti haittaa nykyistä suoraa yhteyttä.

Molemmissa tapauksissa vaihdoton ja vaihdollinen yhteys ovat siis eri asioita ja vaihdoton yhteys on parempi. Missä ristiriita?

----------


## sm3

*Onnibus vetoaa kuluttajiin ja pyytää rauhaa virkamiehille*
http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-vetoaa-kuluttajiin-ja-pyytaa-rauhaa-virkamiehille/

----------


## 339-DF

Näkyy tässä maassa olevan edes yksi joukkoliikennealan lafka, joka hallitsee viestinnän ja markkinoinnin.

----------


## J_J

> Näkyy tässä maassa olevan edes yksi joukkoliikennealan lafka, joka hallitsee viestinnän ja markkinoinnin.


Jos ei hallitsisi, he tuskin olisivat olleet viimeisen kuluneen vuoden aikana otsikoissa ihan siinä määrin, kuin ovat olleet  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos ei hallitsisi, he tuskin olisivat olleet viimeisen kuluneen vuoden aikana otsikoissa ihan siinä määrin, kuin ovat olleet


Aivan. Aika syrjässä saa maailman menosta olla, jos ei tiedä, että Onnibus on olemassa. Helsingissä sen sijaan puhutaan yhä edelleen sujuvasti HKL:n busseista  :Wink:

----------


## Aq-Zu

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...49485_uu.shtml  :Icon Frown:

----------


## sm3

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...49485_uu.shtml


Joku kyllä nostaa kohta syytteen kun Mötöt ja kumppanit surutta leimaavat kaikki alan yritykset "vihollisiksi" ja solvaavat jos jonkinmoisilla nimillä. Jollei heidän vuorot aiheuta merkittävää haittaa muille yhtiöille niin nuo puheet aiheuttavat.
Turha heidän on itkeä jos joku heitä syyttää jostain, itse he sitä harrastavat päivittäin lehdissä ja netissä. Onnibus jutut aiheuttaa varmana imagotappioita EB yhtiöille, Matkahuollolle, ja oikeastaan kaikille ei OB yhtiöille.

Kiitos, riittää jo.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joku kyllä nostaa kohta syytteen kun Mötöt ja kumppanit surutta leimaavat kaikki alan yritykset "vihollisiksi" ja solvaavat jos jonkinmoisilla nimillä. Jollei heidän vuorot aiheuta merkittävää haittaa muille yhtiöille niin nuo puheet aiheuttavat.


Mistä aiheesta? Yrityksellä ei ole edes kunniaa jota voisi loukata, toisin kuin yksityishenkilöllä.

----------


## tkp

> Joku kyllä nostaa kohta syytteen kun Mötöt ja kumppanit surutta leimaavat kaikki alan yritykset "vihollisiksi" ja solvaavat jos jonkinmoisilla nimillä. Jollei heidän vuorot aiheuta merkittävää haittaa muille yhtiöille niin nuo puheet aiheuttavat.
> Turha heidän on itkeä jos joku heitä syyttää jostain, itse he sitä harrastavat päivittäin lehdissä ja netissä. Onnibus jutut aiheuttaa varmana imagotappioita EB yhtiöille, Matkahuollolle, ja oikeastaan kaikille ei OB yhtiöille.
> 
> Kiitos, riittää jo.


Onnibussin julkinen itku siitä kuinka sitä kaikki kiusaa ja sortaa ja sen oma julkisuuskampanja muiden bussifirmojen ja Matkahuollon maineen lokaamiseksi on jo sitä luokkaa että moni on jo ilmoittanut että ei aio matkustaa näillä "emme valita julkisuudessa"-busseilla. Moni muukin on jo ajatellut että kiitti nyt riitti. Tälläisiä kommentteja löytyy mm. Facebookista ""Alun alkaen pidin halpabussiliikennettä hyvänä ja tervetulleena lisänä, mutta nyt toiminnot ovat saaneet niin härskejä piirteitä, että en tule jalallani onnibus-ketjun katiskoihin astumaan. Aina      löytyy joku korvaava kulkupeli. Olkoon se sitten vaikka vuokra-auto." Oliko Onnibussin tarkoitus houkutella lisää matkustajia joukkoliikenteeseen vai miten?

----------


## hylje

Noin katkeran tekstin perusteella Onnibus-yhtymä tekee selkeästi jotain oikein. Kyllähän sielläkin se äänensävy vaihtuu, jos asiakaskunnan kasvu tämän johdosta hidastuu tai tyrehtyy. Mutta mielummin saadaan vain se epäreiluus ja syrjintä korjatuksi, ettei ole mistä valittaa: kuinkakohan paljon Onnibus on jo saanut positiivisesti mieltyneitä asiakkaita näpäyttämällä vakiintuneita firmoja?

----------


## ultrix

> Tälläisiä kommentteja löytyy mm. Facebookista ""Alun alkaen pidin halpabussiliikennettä hyvänä ja tervetulleena lisänä, mutta nyt toiminnot ovat saaneet niin härskejä piirteitä, että en tule jalallani onnibus-ketjun katiskoihin astumaan. Aina      löytyy joku korvaava kulkupeli. Olkoon se sitten vaikka vuokra-auto."


Mistäs tuollainen kommentti löytyy?




> Noin katkeran tekstin perusteella Onnibus-yhtymä tekee selkeästi jotain oikein. Kyllähän sielläkin se äänensävy vaihtuu, jos asiakaskunnan kasvu tämän johdosta hidastuu tai tyrehtyy. Mutta mielummin saadaan vain se epäreiluus ja syrjintä korjatuksi, ettei ole mistä valittaa: kuinkakohan paljon Onnibus on jo saanut positiivisesti mieltyneitä asiakkaita näpäyttämällä vakiintuneita firmoja?


Katsoin pari tuntia sitten FB-Page Insightseja ja tykkäykset olivat noin kymmenkertaiset suhteessa unlikeihin. Liki 5000 tykkäyksen kohdalla mennään nyt, vertailun vuoksi EB:n, MH:n tykkäykset 860 ja 2260. VR toki menee OB:nkin ohi.

----------


## tkp

> Mistäs tuollainen kommentti löytyy?


Facebookista, kuten edellä on jo mainittu.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Facebookista, kuten edellä on jo mainittu.


"Lähde: Internet".

----------


## Kani

> Tälläisiä kommentteja löytyy mm. Facebookista ""Alun alkaen pidin halpabussiliikennettä hyvänä ja tervetulleena lisänä, mutta nyt toiminnot ovat saaneet niin härskejä piirteitä, että en tule jalallani onnibus-ketjun katiskoihin astumaan. Aina      löytyy joku korvaava kulkupeli. Olkoon se sitten vaikka vuokra-auto." Oliko Onnibussin tarkoitus houkutella lisää matkustajia joukkoliikenteeseen vai miten?


No mitä sitten. Tunnen myös ihmisiä, jotka eivät jalallaan eivätkä muilla ruumiinosillaan astu Lidlin ovesta sisään, ja ovat loukkaantuneita, kun S- ja K-ryhmää niin härskillä tavalla haastetaan. Kaikkien ovilla on silti vilkasta.

----------


## 339-DF

> No mitä sitten. Tunnen myös ihmisiä, jotka eivät jalallaan eivätkä muilla ruumiinosillaan astu Lidlin ovesta sisään, ja ovat loukkaantuneita, kun S- ja K-ryhmää niin härskillä tavalla haastetaan. Kaikkien ovilla on silti vilkasta.


Lidl tekee näistä ihmisistä mainioita mainoksia. Niitä oikein odottaa mainoskatkolla! Näen jo sieluni silmin Onnibus-mainoksen:
 Ei me nyt sellasella romulla, ei siinä oo varmaan edes penkkejä.
 Uudempia niiden autot on kuin tän tuplasti kalliimman vaihtoehdon.
 Ja osaako niiden kuskit edes ajaa? Hyvä kun osaa suomea.
 No, ei ne ole ojaan ajaneet vielä kertaakaan ja niillähän johtajatkin ajaa itse.
 Ja niin halpa, tuskin ne edes huoltaa niitä bussejaan.
 No viimeksi kun Onnibus hajosi niin saivat 10 minuutissa varabussin paikalle.
 Ja sitten kun ei niillä ole tarpeeksi porukkaa niin nehän varmaan jättää koko vuoron ajamatta ja siinä sitten seistään turhaan.
 Pikemminkin niillä on ongelmia siinä, että bussi on liian täynnä, mutta ei sekään haittaa kun varataan netistä etukäteen. Istumapaikat on taattu!

Ja tätä rataa  :Wink: 

Mun mielestä on hauskaa nähdä, miten tunnepitoista tämä keskustelu on ja miten raivokkaasti jotkut puolustavat vanhaa systeemiä ja pelkäävät muutoksia. Mutta ei siinä mitään, ainahan muutokset aiheuttavat epävarmuutta, pelkoa ja vastarintaa. Totutaan sitten pikku hiljaa. Itse suhtaudun tähän suunnilleen niin, että aito kilpailu on tervettä ja piristävää, joten sydän on Onnin puolella. Mutta käytännössä koko asian merkitys jää mulle hyvin pieneksi, kun en koskaan käytä kaukobusseja. Ja ei, ei ole mitään kytköksiä Onnibussiin eikä vielä ole tipahtanut postiluukusta sen paremmin LALlin kuin Onninkaan vapaalippuja.  :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja ei, ei ole mitään kytköksiä Onnibussiin eikä vielä ole tipahtanut postiluukusta sen paremmin LALlin kuin Onninkaan vapaalippuja.


Mutta ehkä kohta löydät linja-auton ratin sängyltäsi...

----------


## sm3

*Onnibus ei osallistu virkamiesten lahjontaan:*
http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-ei-osa...en-lahjontaan/

----------


## SlaverioT

> Mun mielestä on hauskaa nähdä, miten tunnepitoista tämä keskustelu on ja miten raivokkaasti jotkut puolustavat vanhaa systeemiä ja pelkäävät muutoksia. Mutta ei siinä mitään, ainahan muutokset aiheuttavat epävarmuutta, pelkoa ja vastarintaa. Totutaan sitten pikku hiljaa. Itse suhtaudun tähän suunnilleen niin, että aito kilpailu on tervettä ja piristävää, joten sydän on Onnin puolella. Mutta käytännössä koko asian merkitys jää mulle hyvin pieneksi, kun en koskaan käytä kaukobusseja.


Toisaalta jotkut kehuvat uutta tilannetta lähes kaikilta osin paremmaksi vaikka tällä hetkellä ei ole mitään varmuutta mitä esimerkiksi suurten kaupunkien ulkopuoliselle liikenteelle tapahtuu. Joukkoliikenne kun on verkosto ja rungon tuloilla usein subventoidaan latvojen liikennettä. Vapaassa kilpailussa tällainen ristiinsubventio taas on luonnollisesti mahdotonta. Ja ristiinsubventio muuten käytössä mitä suuremmissa määrin esim. HSL alueella - yhteiskunnan toimesta. Tunteet ovat siis mukana mielestäni molemmilla puolilla. Onnibus on toiminut nyt yhdeksän kuukautta, joten pitkälle vedettyjä tulevaisuuskuvia vapaasta kilpailusta en sen perusteella vielä tekisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toisaalta jotkut kehuvat uutta tilannetta lähes kaikilta osin paremmaksi vaikka tällä hetkellä ei ole mitään varmuutta mitä esimerkiksi suurten kaupunkien ulkopuoliselle liikenteelle tapahtuu. Joukkoliikenne kun on verkosto ja rungon tuloilla usein subventoidaan latvojen liikennettä. Vapaassa kilpailussa tällainen ristiinsubventio taas on luonnollisesti mahdotonta. Ja ristiinsubventio muuten käytössä mitä suuremmissa määrin esim. HSL alueella - yhteiskunnan toimesta.


On tarkoituksenmukaista, että yhteiskunta hankkii kannattamattoman liikenteen ostoliikenteenä ja kannattava toimii normaalissa kilpailutilanteessa. Eivät bussifirmat kannattamattomia vuoroja aja hyvää hyvyyttään, ja kannattamattomia vuoroja onkin vuosien varrella karsittu rajusti. Ristisubventio ei ole normaalin liiketoiminnan periaatteiden mukaista, joten mikä tahansa tulostaan maksimoiva yritys pyrkii eroon kannattamattomista tuotteista. Yhteiskunta voi tietysti ristisubventiota hyödyntää, mutta sietää miettiä onko yhteiskunnan kokonaisedun mukaista pitää hinnat niin korkealla, että kysyntä tyrehtyy - vain siksi että niillä rippeillä voisi ylläpitää kannattamattomia vuoroja.

----------


## hylje

On myös tarkoituksenmukaista, että joukkoliikenteelle huonolla haja-asutusalueella joukkoliikenne maksaa enemmän kuin vilkkailla runkolinjoilla. Korvessa asuminen ei ole etuoikeus, vaan oma valinta jolla on seurauksia.

----------


## SlaverioT

> On tarkoituksenmukaista, että yhteiskunta hankkii kannattamattoman liikenteen ostoliikenteenä ja kannattava toimii normaalissa kilpailutilanteessa. Eivät bussifirmat kannattamattomia vuoroja aja hyvää hyvyyttään, ja kannattamattomia vuoroja onkin vuosien varrella karsittu rajusti. Ristisubventio ei ole normaalin liiketoiminnan periaatteiden mukaista, joten mikä tahansa tulostaan maksimoiva yritys pyrkii eroon kannattamattomista tuotteista. Yhteiskunta voi tietysti ristisubventiota hyödyntää, mutta sietää miettiä onko yhteiskunnan kokonaisedun mukaista pitää hinnat niin korkealla, että kysyntä tyrehtyy - vain siksi että niillä rippeillä voisi ylläpitää kannattamattomia vuoroja.


Eivät toki aja hyväntekeväisyyttään, mutta se ei tarkoita ettei subventiota olisi. Verkosto on enemmän kuin osiensa summa, joten liikennöijä on kyllä hyötynyt laajasta verkosta taloudellisesti. Tätä synergiaa ei synny usean toimijan kilpaillessa. Siksi konsessiomalleja on maailmalla olemassa. Keskitetyssä suunnittelussa onkin siis etuja. Siksi meillä on esimerkiksi tilaajaviranomaiset kaupunkiseuduilla. 

Ostoliikenteellä voidaan kyllä aukkoja täydentää, mutta onko se kokonaistaloudellisesti paras ratkaisu? Yhteiskunta maksaa joukkoliikenteen huokuttevuuden kannalta keskeisen, mutta kannattamattoman liikenteen; Mahdollisesti yöt, illat, viikonloput jne. Vapaan markkinan ja ostoliikenteen kustannukset optimoituvat ilman kytköstä toisiinsa eli tässä piilee suuri riski tehottomuudesta.  Ja lippujärjestelmäkin on keskeinen ongelmakohta; Sarjaliput ovat välttämättömiä työssäkäyntiliikenteen houkuttelevuudessa toisinkuin pitkän matkan liikenteessä. Kilpailu ei pidä sisällään yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää. Toistan itseäni, mutta ei voi mitään. Asioita ei ole vain huomioitu. Seutuistumiskehitys on totta ja ihmiset ovat jo muuttaneet ympäri maakuntia eikä tämä kehitys rajoitu tilaajaviranomaisten rajoihin. Joukkoliikenteen yhteiskunnallisen hallinnan poistaminen tuskin siis parantaa maankäytön ja liikenteen koordinaatioita.




> On myös tarkoituksenmukaista, että joukkoliikenteelle huonolla haja-asutusalueella joukkoliikenne maksaa enemmän kuin vilkkailla runkolinjoilla. Korvessa asuminen ei ole etuoikeus, vaan oma valinta jolla on seurauksia.


Koskeeko tämä myös kaupunkiseutujen sisäistä liikennettä? Voisivathan pientaloalueiden asukkaat maksaa HSL-alueella korkeampaa taksaa. Turha kerrostaloalueiden on tukea pientaloasumista.

----------


## aki

> Koskeeko tämä myös kaupunkiseutujen sisäistä liikennettä? Voisivathan pientaloalueiden asukkaat maksaa HSL-alueella korkeampaa taksaa. Turha kerrostaloalueiden on tukea pientaloasumista.


HSL-alueen haja-asutusalueiden asukkaat toki maksavat saman lipunhinnan kuin muutkin, mutta vastaavasti vuorotarjonta on yleensä paljon harvempaa, eli samalla lipunhinnalla ei saa samaa palvelutasoa, kuin tiheästi asutulla alueella.

----------


## SlaverioT

> HSL-alueen haja-asutusalueiden asukkaat toki maksavat saman lipunhinnan kuin muutkin, mutta vastaavasti vuorotarjonta on yleensä paljon harvempaa, eli samalla lipunhinnalla ei saa samaa palvelutasoa, kuin tiheästi asutulla alueella.


Näin on, mutta tämä huomioon ottaenkin mitkä ovat joukkoliikenteen järjestämiskustannukset per/asukas lipputulojen jälkeen?

----------


## hylje

HSL-alueella on hyvin vähän linjoja, jotka palvelevat yksinomaan tiheää kaupunkiseutua. Kaikki raitiolinjat ovat tälläisiä, ja niillä onkin halvempi lippu. Raitiolinjoilla on metron jälkeen paras kannattavuus per nousu, tosin metro on halvempi vain jos liityntäbussia ei matkan varrella tarvita.

----------


## hmikko

> *Onnibus ei osallistu virkamiesten lahjontaan:*
> http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-ei-osa...en-lahjontaan/


Möttö syyttää tuossa Linja-autoliittoa suoraan korruptiosta. Hmm... en epäile, etteikö Linja-autoliitto olisi vakiintunut osa hyväveli-järjestelmää, mutta julkisille syytöksille olis silti hyvä olla perustelut.

----------


## SlaverioT

> HSL-alueella on hyvin vähän linjoja, jotka palvelevat yksinomaan tiheää kaupunkiseutua. Kaikki raitiolinjat ovat tälläisiä, ja niillä onkin halvempi lippu. Raitiolinjoilla on metron jälkeen paras kannattavuus per nousu, tosin metro on halvempi vain jos liityntäbussia ei matkan varrella tarvita.


Pyrin vain esittämään sen tosiasian että ristiinsubventiota on lähes kaikkialla joukkoliikenteessä. En niinkään puhuakseni HSL:n tilanteesta vaikka se tärkeä onkin. Se että linjat kulkevat erilaisessa asutusrakenteessa on vain luonnollista ja tietenkin tekee kustannusten erittelyn hankalaksi tai mahdottomaksi. Taksat kaupunkien joukkoliikenteessä perustuvat usein poliittisiin päätöksiin eivätkä absoluuttisiin kuluihin. Siksi periaate "kustannukset asuinpaikan mukaan" ei vastaa nykyistä todellisuutta suurelle osalle ihmisiä. Enkä oikeasta halua että vastaisikaan yksi yhteen.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja lippujärjestelmäkin on keskeinen ongelmakohta; Sarjaliput ovat välttämättömiä työssäkäyntiliikenteen houkuttelevuudessa toisinkuin pitkän matkan liikenteessä. Kilpailu ei pidä sisällään yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää.


Tartun tähän: mikään ei estä reittiliikenteenharjoittajan ja seudullisen jl-viranomaisen sopimasta yhteistariffisopimusta, jossa seudullisen lippujärjestelmän lipputuotteet kelpaavat pitkän matkan reittiliikenteen vuoroissa, kunhan ei makseta tukea. On tulkinnanvaraista, vaatiiko kausilippujen clearing yleisen säännön käyttöönottoa, jos laskentakaava on:

yhteistariffikorvaus = kausilipputulot  / kausilipulla tehdyt matkat * reittiliikenneoperaattorin kyydissä tehdyt kausilippumatkat

----------


## JaniP

> Toisaalta jotkut kehuvat uutta tilannetta lähes kaikilta osin paremmaksi vaikka tällä hetkellä ei ole mitään varmuutta mitä esimerkiksi suurten kaupunkien ulkopuoliselle liikenteelle tapahtuu. Joukkoliikenne kun on verkosto ja rungon tuloilla usein subventoidaan latvojen liikennettä. Vapaassa kilpailussa tällainen ristiinsubventio taas on luonnollisesti mahdotonta. Ja ristiinsubventio muuten käytössä mitä suuremmissa määrin esim. HSL alueella - yhteiskunnan toimesta. Tunteet ovat siis mukana mielestäni molemmilla puolilla. Onnibus on toiminut nyt yhdeksän kuukautta, joten pitkälle vedettyjä tulevaisuuskuvia vapaasta kilpailusta en sen perusteella vielä tekisi.


Minusta on aivan helkkarin väärin, että kaupunkilainen joka asuu yhteiskunnan kannalta edullisella ja palvelujen tuottamisen suhteen kestävällä tavalla, joutuu maksamaan maaseudulla ihan muuten vaan asuvien ihmisten satunnaiset matkat bussilla autokorjaamolle. Omavastuuta siihen omakotitaloasumiseen, hommataan maatalousyrittäjille sitten vaikka joku kertaluokkaa parempi kulukorvausjärjestelmä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta jotkut kehuvat uutta tilannetta lähes kaikilta osin paremmaksi vaikka tällä hetkellä ei ole mitään varmuutta mitä esimerkiksi suurten kaupunkien ulkopuoliselle liikenteelle tapahtuu. Joukkoliikenne kun on verkosto ja rungon tuloilla usein subventoidaan latvojen liikennettä. Vapaassa kilpailussa tällainen ristiinsubventio taas on luonnollisesti mahdotonta.


Kyllähän tästä ristisubventiosta on paljon puhuttu. Mutta jos haluaa lakimuutosta kritisoida, niin pitää kritisoida EU:ta eikä Onnibusia. Onnibus nyt vaan hyödyntää sitä lakimuutosta, jonka EU on pakottanut Suomen tekemään.

----------


## keitai

Ristisubvention hyödyllisyys ei ole yksiselitteistä. Ristisubvention vuoksi esim. Helsinki-Tampere välin liput on kalliimpia, johtaen yksityisautoilun käyttöön tällä välin. Samalla tyhjät bussit ajelevat maaseudun välejä. On jopa ekologisempaa saada suuret massat menemään halvoilla lipuilla kaupunkien välejä ja vaihtaa tyhjät maaseudun bussivuorot henkilöautoihin.

Samaa mieltä on esim soininvaara:

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2012/07/17...n-kilpailulle/

----------


## JaniP

^ Nimen omaan näin.

Maaseudulla, jossa oletan asuvan maatalousyrittäjiä, jotka jo työnsä puolestakin tarvitsevat auton, on turha yrittää kalastella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Ja sen kerran kun he sitä tarvitsevat, heillä ei ole kiire ja heillä on varmasti varaa maksaa hieman enemmän.

Sen sijaan kaupunkien välillä kulkevat työmatkalaiset ja opiskelijat voidaan lukea potentiaalisiksi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, joiden tuottama henkilöautoliikenne on muodostumassa ongelmaksi etenkin Helsingin seudulla. Näille sitä joukkoliikennettä oikeasti tarvitaan ja heille palvelutasolla on myös enemmän merkitystä kuin maaseudulla asuville.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ristisubvention hyödyllisyys ei ole yksiselitteistä. Ristisubvention vuoksi esim. Helsinki-Tampere välin liput on kalliimpia, johtaen yksityisautoilun käyttöön tällä välin. Samalla tyhjät bussit ajelevat maaseudun välejä. On jopa ekologisempaa saada suuret massat menemään halvoilla lipuilla kaupunkien välejä ja vaihtaa tyhjät maaseudun bussivuorot henkilöautoihin.
> 
> Samaa mieltä on esim soininvaara:
> 
> http://www.soininvaara.fi/2012/07/17...n-kilpailulle/


Maaseudulla väki ikääntyy eikä osa iäkkäämmistä vaikkapa terveydentilan takia pysty tai halua ajaa autoa, mutta siltikin tarvetta kulkea vielä olisi. Myös koululaiset tarvitsevat kuljetuksia. Autottomana kaupunkilaisena toivoisi, että Suomen joukkoliikenneverkko olisi tarpeeksi kattava. Tuskimpa muutenkaan kaikki lopetetut tai lopetettavat bussivuorot ovat täysin tyhjinä kulkeneet. Lipputulot eivät vain ole riittäneet kattamaan liikennöintikuluja. Jopa Keravalla ennen HSL-aikaa bussiliikenne oli jonkinlaisessa lakkautuskierteessä: vuorojen lakkauttaminen heikentää palveluita ja palveluiden heikentyminen vähentää matkustajamääriä, jolloin taas pitää lakkauttaa lisää vuoroja. Linja 733:lle kävikin melko huonosti. Jossain vaiheessa se oli joka päivä kulussa. Sitten useiden vähennysten jälkeen koko linja lakkasi olemasta. Pääkaupunkiseudun ympäristökunnista löytyy myöskin esimerkkejä, joissa alueen väkiluvun runsaasti kasvaessa joukkoliikennepalvelut pysyvät yhtä vähäisinä tai jopa heikkenevät. Vihdissä Vihdintien varren tilanne vaikuttaa huonolta, U-linja 346:lla ei enää kovin montaa vuoroa ole jäljellä. 

Kyllä jonkinlaista ohjausta tarvitaan aikataulujen ja reitistöjen laadinnassa, jotta aikataulut sopisivat yhteen hyvin. Syrjäisimmillä alueilla joukkoliikenne voi olla kutsupohjaista ja pienkalustolla ajettavaa. Kyllä sinänsä halpojen yhteyksien tarjoaminen suosituille reiteille on hyvä, jos se houkuttelee muuten autolla kulkevia siirtymään joukkoliikenteen pariin. Tämän vuoksi syrjäseutujen tukeminen pitää hoitaa osittain verotuloilla eikä pelkästään ristisubvention avulla. Suurimpien kaupunkien välillä kulkee jo raideliikennettä. Junalla pystyy kuljettamaan paljon suurempia joukkoja kuin yksittäisillä bussivuoroilla. Siksi olisikin oikeastaan paljon parempi, jos saataisiin junaliikenteeseen jotain Onnibussin tapaista halpaa hinnoittelua.

----------


## Salomaa

joku varmaan tietää, miksi Onnibussin pitäisi maksaa kampin terminaalissa 19 euroa lähdöstä, jos muut maksavat 2 euroa ?

----------


## aki

> joku varmaan tietää, miksi Onnibussin pitäisi maksaa kampin terminaalissa 19 euroa lähdöstä, jos muut maksavat 2 euroa ?


Linja-autoliitto omistaa matkahuollon ja näin ollen liiton jäsenyrityksille terminaalipalvelut ovat halvempia kuin liittoon kuulumattomille yrityksille. Mun mielestä siinä ei ole mitään väärää, että liittoon kuulumattomalta yritykseltä peritään korkeampia maksuja kuin omilta jäseniltä. Eri asia kuitenkin on, voidaanko tuota 19 maksua pitää enää kohtuullisena, kun hinta jäsenyrityksille on vain 2/lähtö. Omasta mielestäni 19 ei ole kohtuullinen hinta, vaan silkkaa kiskontaa jolla halutaan pitää halpayhtiöt poissa Kampin teminaalista! Sopivampi hinta voisi olla vaikkapa 6/lähtö, joka sekin olisi kolminkertainen verrattuna jäsenyrityksien maksamaan maksuun. Tähän varmaan saadaan myöhemmin kilpailuviraston virallinen kanta.

----------


## ultrix

> Linja-autoliitto omistaa matkahuollon ja näin ollen liiton jäsenyrityksille terminaalipalvelut ovat halvempia kuin liittoon kuulumattomille yrityksille. Mun mielestä siinä ei ole mitään väärää, että liittoon kuulumattomalta yritykseltä peritään korkeampia maksuja kuin omilta jäseniltä. Eri asia kuitenkin on, voidaanko tuota 19 maksua pitää enää kohtuullisena, kun hinta jäsenyrityksille on vain 2/lähtö. Omasta mielestäni 19 ei ole kohtuullinen hinta, vaan silkkaa kiskontaa jolla halutaan pitää halpayhtiöt poissa Kampin teminaalista! Sopivampi hinta voisi olla vaikkapa 6/lähtö, joka sekin olisi kolminkertainen verrattuna jäsenyrityksien maksamaan maksuun. Tähän varmaan saadaan myöhemmin kilpailuviraston virallinen kanta.


LAL sahaa omaa oksaansa sillä, että tehdään Kampin käyttö kalliiksi. Jos tarkoituksena oli rakentaa yksi yhtenäinen matkakeskus (lukuunottamatta rautatieasemaa, jonne on metroasemavälin matka), Kampin pitäminen kalliina tarkoittaa sitä, että jatkossakin reittiliikennelinjat välttävät Kampin käyttöä. Etenkin, jos sen 19 :n vastineeksi ei saa mitään palveluja.

LAL:n alkuperäinen tarkoitus oli kai edustaa koko bussialaa, mutta suurin osa bussiyrityksistä ei kuulu LAL:oon ja liiton politiikan vuoksi nyt on perustettu Joukkoliikennetuottajat - Jotu ry.

----------


## Salomaa

Mutta keskustelua herättää myös se että Kampin terminaali on vuokrattu matkahuollolle, mikä tällaisen tilanteen mahdollistaa. Kaukoliikenteen terminaalihan voisi olla jonkun Helsingin kaupungin viraston hallinnassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:48 ----------

Espoon terminaali vapautuu Länsimetron valmistuttua suuremmalta osin, mutta kilpailuviraston kannanottokin pelastanee tilantee, että määräävää markkina-asemaa ei käytetä väärin.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta keskustelua herättää myös se että Kampin terminaali on vuokrattu matkahuollolle, mikä tällaisen tilanteen mahdollistaa. Kaukoliikenteen terminaalihan voisi olla jonkun Helsingin kaupungin viraston hallinnassa.


Sehän tässä pöljyä on, että kunnalliset linja-autoasemat on vuokrattu yksittäiselle linja-autoliikennöitsijöiden yhteenliittymälle. Toki tätä ei välttämättä kukaan nähnyt, kun vuokrasopimuksia tehtiin eikä välttämättä edes vielä vuosi sitten, kun Onnibusin tj ajoi ysiykköstä Teiskossa ja liiketoimintajohtaja pendelöi viimeisiä viikkoja päivittäin Vilhonkadulle

----------


## SlaverioT

> Tartun tähän: mikään ei estä reittiliikenteenharjoittajan ja seudullisen jl-viranomaisen sopimasta yhteistariffisopimusta, jossa seudullisen lippujärjestelmän lipputuotteet kelpaavat pitkän matkan reittiliikenteen vuoroissa, kunhan ei makseta tukea.


Niin voidaan toimia jl-viranomaisten alueella, mutta se ei liity mitenkään niiden ulkopuoliseen liikenteeseen. Laskin että noin 2 miljoona ihmistä asuu tällä hetkellä "ELY"-alueilla, joissa liikenne perustuisi vapaaseen kilpailuun ja yhteiskunta paikkaisi aukkoja jos löytää siihen rahaa. Toki asukasluku voi pienentyä kuntarakenteen uudistuessa mutta silti; Jotenkin tuntuu että nämä alueet ovat ministeriön kartalla valkoisia autiomaita. Jos tämä ei ole tarkoitus ja kunnallisten viranomaisten toimialueita on tarkoitus laajentaa kysymys kuuluu; Miksi tätä ei tehty samalla kun viranomaiset perustettiin? Ja miten tähän liittyy kansallinen joukkoliikennelippu joka on mahdotonta toteuttaa vapaassa kilpailussa. Yrityksiä kun ei taideta voida pakottaa osaksi järjestelmää.

Keskeneräistä työtä ei kai saisi arvostella, mutta tosiasia on että meillä ei ole mitään pitävää tietoa miten joukkoliikenne järjestetään näille kahdelle miljoonalle tämän vuosikymmenen loppupuolella. Nurmijärvellä on käynnissä pilotti, mutta sen perusteella työmäärän kasvun takia kuntiin ja valtionhallintoon pitää perustaa merkittävästi lisää virkoja. Kuitenkaan tuottajat eivät voi vähentää suunnittelua merkittävästi, koska esimerkiksi tarjouslaskenta vaatii osaamista. Joten hallintotaso ainakin turpoaa. Enemmän siis herättää kysymyksiä kuin antaa vastauksia kokeilu ja siitä tehty raportti.

Muutenkin ihmettelen foorumilaisten ajatuksenkulkua; Suurta rahavirtaa kaupungeista haja-asutusalueiden liikenteeseen tuskin on olemassa aivan niinkuin nykyisen linjaliikennelupamallin vastustajat ovat koko ajan sanoneet. Eivät yritykset hyväntekeväisyyttä tee. Kyse on ollut mielestäni enemmänkin verkostosynergiasta eli hyödystä joka on tullut paremman bisneksen sivutuotteena. Verkoston tuomia hyötyjä kyllä arvostetaan kaupunkien sisäisessä liikenteessä ja liikennettä ollaan siksi valmiita sääntelemään. Minä en vain näe käänteentekevää rajaa, joka sijaitsee vaikkapa Vantaan ja Nurmijärven rajalla ja kääntää tämän logiikan päinvastaiseksi.

Mielestä täysin reguloimaton kilpailu ei luo yhteiskunnan kannalta parasta joukkoliikennettä. Ei kaupunkiseuduilla eikä niiden ulkopuolella. Kaupunkiseutujen TilTu ei ehkä ole haja-asutuksen malli, mutta se ei poista yhteiskunnan hallinnan tarvetta. Palvelusopimusasetuskaan ei estä sääntelyä, joten sen taakse on turha mennä. Miksi 1-2 miljoonaa suomalaista on joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta edelleen tuuliajolla?  

Täältä tähän. Ehkä riittävästi taas vuodatettu kuukauden tarpeiksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Muistan lukeneeni joskus että Suomalainen linja-autoliikenteen verkko matkahuoltopisteineen on ainutlaatuinen maailmassa. Matkahuoltojärjestelmässä on positiivisiäkin puolia. Eli käyttäjän kannalta muissa maissa esim. matkalippu aina ostettaisiin kyseisen linja liikennöitsijältä. Mutta tästä en tiedä tarkemmin. 

Asuin 60-luvun lopulla Ristiinan kirkonkylässä. Kotimme ikkunasta katsoin kun Matkahuolto ja "linja-autoasema" vaihto paikkaa. Matkahuolto oli ensin pienessä kaupassa, sitten urheiluliikkeessa ja edelleen osuuskaupan hoidossa. Sitten Matkahuollon sopimus ei kelvannut kenellekään. Jotain vikaa oli siis jo tuolloin. Matkahuollotonta aikaa kesti kauan, mutta nyt Ristiinassa on linja-autosema.

Joka tapauksessa esimerkki kunnasta, jonka toimintaedellytyksiin  linja-autoliikenne on kuulunut aina ja kuuluu muuten tänäkin päivänä vuorojen vähentymisestä huolimatta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Muistan lukeneeni joskus että Suomalainen linja-autoliikenteen verkko matkahuoltopisteineen on ainutlaatuinen maailmassa. Matkahuoltojärjestelmässä on positiivisiäkin puolia.


Ei ihme, olen minäkin tämän kuullut. Käsittääkseni LAL ja Matkahuolto itse toistavat tätä mantraa koko ajan viestinnässään. Kun jotain kuulee tarpeeksi usein, se muuttuu totuudeksi.

Kuuluu samaan sarjaan kuin että "Suomessa on maailman puhtain ruoka", "Suomi on Euroopan Japani", "Suomessa ei ole korruptiota", "Suomessa ei ole terrorismia", "suomalainen vähittäiskauppa on maailman tehokkain", "suomalaiset talot ovat maailman parhaita", "Suomessa on maailman paras vesiosaaminen", "suomalaiset urheilijat eivät käytä dopingia", "Suomessa ei ole huumeita", "suomalaiset ovat rehellisiä", "suomalainen hyvinvointi on maailman parasta" tai että "on lottovoitto syntyä Suomeen".

Tosiasiassa Suomi on monessa suhteessa aika keskimääräinen pohjoiseurooppalainen valtio, jossa voimakkaat verkostot ylläpitävät paikallisia monopoleja. Suomalaiset talot rakennetaan vähän sinnepäin, tosin paremmin kuin Neuvosto-Venäjällä, ja maata on siunattu suurella määrällä vesistöjä (ihan kuin se kertoisi osaamisesta?). Suomalaiskarpaasi douppaa vähintään yhtä ahkerasti kuin lajitoverinsa muualla, ja sosiaalisia ongelmia ja rikollisuutta esiintyy vaihtelevasti.

Suomeen syntyminen onkin vähän kuin satasen voitto ässäarvasta: harvinaista, sympaattista ja lämmittää mieltä mutta suuremmassa mittakaavassa ei paljon muuta asioita. Silti tietenkin rakastan tätä kummallista kotimaatani ja haluan tehdä siitä paremman paikan. Siihen taas päästään monopoleja purkamalla ja suuremmalla läpinäkyvyydellä.

Mistä palaamme takaisin Matkahuoltoon: toki systeemillä itsellään on myös hyviä puolia, mutta hyvät puolet eivät oikeuta puutteita eli sitä että monopoliasema johtaa sen väärinkäyttöön ja kuluttajan kannalta suboptimaaliseen tilanteeseen.

----------


## Rester

> Suomeen syntyminen onkin vähän kuin satasen voitto ässäarvasta: harvinaista, sympaattista ja lämmittää mieltä mutta suuremmassa mittakaavassa ei paljon muuta asioita. Silti tietenkin rakastan tätä kummallista kotimaatani ja haluan tehdä siitä paremman paikan. Siihen taas päästään monopoleja purkamalla ja suuremmalla läpinäkyvyydellä.


Hieman offtopicia, mutta erittäin onnistunut vertauskuva suomalaisuudesta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rane

En ole varma, mutta jotenkin on muistiini jäänyt aika jolloin Esko Lappalainen aloitti linja-autouraansa, ja hänelläkin oli muistini mukaan kähinää Linja-autoliitto/Matkahuolto-suhteissa.
Lopputulos oli se, että PTA liittyi Linja-autoliittoon. Tämä vain muistikuva.

----------


## Salomaa

Itse kirjoitin jokunen vuosi sitten Hesariin taksien lupasäännöstelyn lopettamisesta. Tietysti taksiyrittäjät vastasivat metelillä.  Ruotsissa vapautuksen jälkeinen aika ei kehuja käyttäjiltä saanut.

En hyväksy minäkään sitä että yrittäjät muodostavat kartellin ja sopivat hinnat. TV:ssä oli jokin aika sitten ohjelma "hehkulamppuhuijaus". Sen "parempaa" ohjelmaa tai juttua tuottajien keskinäisistä sopimuksista en ole nähnyt. Lamppu siis kestäsi helposti useita kymmeniä  vuosia. 

Onnibussin tulo alalle käynnisti keskustelun. Hyvä asia.

----------


## marX

> Sehän tässä pöljyä on, että kunnalliset linja-autoasemat on vuokrattu yksittäiselle linja-autoliikennöitsijöiden yhteenliittymälle. Toki tätä ei välttämättä kukaan nähnyt, kun vuokrasopimuksia tehtiin eikä välttämättä edes vielä vuosi sitten, kun Onnibusin tj ajoi ysiykköstä Teiskossa ja liiketoimintajohtaja pendelöi viimeisiä viikkoja päivittäin Vilhonkadulle


Tässä se on se kaikkein suurin ongelma! Taisin jo aikaisemmin samaan ketjuun kommentoida samasta asiasta ilman sen kummempaa jatkokeskustelua. Nyt pitäisi kuntapäättäjien toimia nopeasti ja irtisanoa Matkahuollon vuokrasopimukset linja-autoasemakiinteistöistä viimeistään siirtymäajan loppuun mennessä. Tokihan näitä linja-autoasemia pyörittämään tarvittaisiin vaikkapa Oy Suomen Linja-autoasemat AB, mutta sen puulaakin pitäisi sitten tarjota tasapuolisesti palveluita kaikille operaattoreille - tästä onneksi kilpailuviranomainen pitäisi varmasti huolen.

Eikä tässä ole tarkoitus ketään jälkiviisaasti syyttää, kunhan nyt vaan osattaisi toimia oikein. Kuten Ultrix sanoi, vielä vuosikin sitten Matkahuolto oli niin poliitikoille, linja-autoyrittäjille kuin matkustajillekin de facto synonyymi bussiliikenteellä. Vaan eipä ole enää...

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt pitäisi kuntapäättäjien toimia nopeasti ja irtisanoa Matkahuollon vuokrasopimukset linja-autoasemakiinteistöistä viimeistään siirtymäajan loppuun mennessä.


Riippuu tietysti sopimuksista, mutta voisin kuvitella niiden olevan useiden kymmenien vuosien mittaisia. Ei sellaisia voi niin vaan irtisanoa. Tietysti joku kunta voi lähteä kalliilla purkamaan sopimuksen, jos katsoo sen olevan kuntalaisten edun mukaista.

Mutta mikä onni ja autuus joku linja-autoasema -niminen halli voi olla? Nesteen vessa ja kuppila ajaa ihan saman asian  sillä erotuksella, että sinne vessaan pääsee ilmaiseksi ja siellä on todennäköisesti siistimpää + kuppilassa tuoreemmat pullakahvit.

----------


## marX

> Mutta mikä onni ja autuus joku linja-autoasema -niminen halli voi olla? Nesteen vessa ja kuppila ajaa ihan saman asian  sillä erotuksella, että sinne vessaan pääsee ilmaiseksi ja siellä on todennäköisesti siistimpää + kuppilassa tuoreemmat pullakahvit.


Matkustamiseen liittyy monenlaista muutakin infrastruktuuria kuin vessa ja pullakahvit - vaikka ne ne kaksi tärkeintä taitaakin olla. Lipunmyynti, aikatauluinformaatio, tavarasäilytys ja odotushalli niille, jotka eivät mitään kaupallista palvelua aio käyttää, tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen. Ja edelleen kyllä tavallisen matkustajan oletusarvo on se, että linja-auto lähtee linja-autoasema -nimisestä paikasta. Ja ihan omalla mutu-tuntumalla tällaisen palvelukokonaisuuden tarjoaminen olisi edellytys sille, että linja-autoliikenteen matkustusmuoto-osuus säilyy tai kasvaa.

Ratkeaisihan tämä toki silläkin, että kiellettäisiin linja-autoasema -nimen käyttö Matkahuollolta (olettaen, että sitä ei ole vuokrasopimukseen määritelty) ja rakennettaisiin uusi, julkinen kaikkien operaattorien linja-autoasema -niminen terminaali. Eihän siinä järkeä toki varmaankaan olisi...  :Tongue:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Riippuu tietysti sopimuksista, mutta voisin kuvitella niiden olevan useiden kymmenien vuosien mittaisia. Ei sellaisia voi niin vaan irtisanoa. Tietysti joku kunta voi lähteä kalliilla purkamaan sopimuksen, jos katsoo sen olevan kuntalaisten edun mukaista.


Se aspekti tähän kuitenkin liittyy, että suuri(n?) osa linja-autoasemista on julkisin varoin rakennettuja ja ylläpidettyjä, ja Matkahuolto on vain vuokralainen. Esimerkiksi Tampereen kaupunki teki vastikään varsin kalliin remontin Tampereen linja-autoasemalla. Hulluksi asian tekee se, että kaupunki olisi halunnut tehdä rautatieaseman yhteyteen matkakeskuksen, mutta kun eräät paikalliset bussiliikennöitsijät kieltäytyivät niin sitten kaupunki remontoi omistamansa linja-autoaseman näitä varten.

Kun kerran periaate on ollut, että julkinen valta rahoittaa linja-autoasemainfraa yleishyödyllisessä tarkoituksessa, on asiatonta että Matkahuolto kykenee hinnoittelemaan näiden asemien käytön riippumattomia liikennöitsijöitä syrjivästi. Enpä ihmettelisi jos tämä olisi jopa jonkun EU-direktiivin tai -asetuksen vastaista (?), mutta vähintäänkin kilpailuviraston tulee puuttua siihen määräävän markkina-aseman väärinkäyttönä. Uskoisin että tällaisessa tilanteessa vuokrasopimusten irtisanominen väärinkäytösten seurauksena ei välttämättä olisi suuri ongelma, vaikkei sopimuksissa olisikaan tällaisen mahdollistavaa pykälää. Oikeusjuttu siitä tulisi joka tapauksessa, mutta otaksuttavasti sovitteluhalukkuutta saattaa löytyä jos sillä saisi jotain helpostusta mahdollisista kartellisakoista.

----------


## sub

> Matkustamiseen liittyy monenlaista muutakin infrastruktuuria kuin vessa ja pullakahvit - vaikka ne ne kaksi tärkeintä taitaakin olla. Lipunmyynti, aikatauluinformaatio, tavarasäilytys ja odotushalli niille, jotka eivät mitään kaupallista palvelua aio käyttää, tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen. Ja edelleen kyllä tavallisen matkustajan oletusarvo on se, että linja-auto lähtee linja-autoasema -nimisestä paikasta. Ja ihan omalla mutu-tuntumalla tällaisen palvelukokonaisuuden tarjoaminen olisi edellytys sille, että linja-autoliikenteen matkustusmuoto-osuus säilyy tai kasvaa.


Minusta taas tuntuu siltä, että linja-autoasema -konsepti alkaa olemaan menneen maailman juttuja. Nyt kun reittilupakäytännöt vapautuvat kokonaan, niin LAL:oon kuulumattomat firmat voivat ajaa bussejaan vaikka sitä linja-autoasemaa sivuavaa katua pitkin. Nämä oheispalvelut ovat nykyään jo aika pitkälti matkustajan kannalta turhia, ja tarvittavat palvelut muut liikennöitsijät voivat hankkia tekemällä sopimuksen vaikka jonkun läheisen liikkeenharjoittajan kanssa (esim. huoltoasema, kahvila, kioski).   




> Se aspekti tähän kuitenkin liittyy, että suuri(n?) osa linja-autoasemista on julkisin varoin rakennettuja ja ylläpidettyjä, ja Matkahuolto on vain vuokralainen. Esimerkiksi Tampereen kaupunki teki vastikään varsin kalliin remontin Tampereen linja-autoasemalla. Hulluksi asian tekee se, että kaupunki olisi halunnut tehdä rautatieaseman yhteyteen matkakeskuksen, mutta kun eräät paikalliset bussiliikennöitsijät kieltäytyivät niin sitten kaupunki remontoi omistamansa linja-autoaseman näitä varten.
> 
> Kun kerran periaate on ollut, että julkinen valta rahoittaa linja-autoasemainfraa yleishyödyllisessä tarkoituksessa, on asiatonta että Matkahuolto kykenee hinnoittelemaan näiden asemien käytön riippumattomia liikennöitsijöitä syrjivästi.


En ihan suoralta käsin usko, että Tämpereen matkakeskuksen toteuttamatta jättämiseen pääasiallinen syy olisi ollut paikallisten bussiliikennöitsijöiden painostus. Mikäli näin olisikin ollut, niin se kertonee enemmän kaupungin kyvyttömyydestä hoitaa tehtäviään kuin mistään muusta. 

Onnibussin vinkuminen linja-autoasemien käyttökiellosta on myös aika naurettavaa. Valmiiksi katettuun pöytään pitäisi päästä osallistumatta kustannuksiin. Olkoonkin kiinteistöt julkisesti omistettuja, mutta vanhat toimijat pyörittävät niitä pitkin vuokrasopimuksin ja huolella hiotulla palvelukonseptilla. Tästä asiasta räksyttäminen vaikuttaa enemmänkin julkisuuden tavoittelulta Onnibussin suunnalta kuin todellisesta halusta päästä liikennöimään linja-autoasemilta. Linja-autoasemat kun eivät välttämättä istu kovin hyvin mahdollisimman kevyeen ja äärimmäiseen kustannustehokkuuteen pyrkivään konseptiin. Uskon että linja-autoasemakysymys ratkeaa ihan markkinaehtoisesti muutaman vuoden sisällä kunhan liikennöinti vapautuu kunnolla.

----------


## Jarppi

Mielestäni ihan asiallinen tiedote ja ehkäpä jopa todenperäinen..
http://www.matkahuolto.fi/fi/yrityst.../fi/index.html

----------


## sm3

> Mielestäni ihan asiallinen tiedote ja ehkäpä jopa todenperäinen..
> http://www.matkahuolto.fi/fi/yrityst.../fi/index.html


Mielestäni oikein hyvä ja antoisa tiedote. Josko avaisi myöskin Möttöjen ja muiden silmät käsittämään miten asia on.

----------


## tkp

Vainion Liikenteen kotisivuilta http://www.vainionliikenne.fi/www/ löytyy myöskin paljon informaatioa koskien Onnibussin julkisuuteen heittämiä väitteitä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vainion Liikenteen kotisivuilta http://www.vainionliikenne.fi/www/ löytyy myöskin paljon informaatioa koskien Onnibussin julkisuuteen heittämiä väitteitä.


Eivät LAL:n väitteet muutu automaattisesti totuudeksi jos Vainion liikenne julkaisee ne omalla nettisivullaan. Tiedotteiden uskottavuutta nakertaa mm. se, että vapaalippukohua väitetään Onnibusin aikaansaamaksi vaikka ymmärtääkseni Onnibus ei ole sitä laskenut liikkeelle. Myöskään Kampin tariffien tueksi ei esitetä laskelmia. Sitäpaitsi jokainen laskentatointa ikinä opiskellut ymmärtää että oikein valituilla laskentaperiaatteilla ja -oletuksilla voidaan tällaisessa tilanteessa todistaa mitä halutaan.

Jokainen aiheesta kiinnostunut on myös voinut tutustua Väinö Paunu Oy:n kirjelmään ELY-keskukselle, jossa yksittäisiä virkamiehiä uhkaillaan asiattomalla tavalla. Näinkö toimii taho, jolla on puhtaat jauhot pussissaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vainion Liikenteen kotisivuilta http://www.vainionliikenne.fi/www/ löytyy myöskin paljon informaatioa koskien Onnibussin julkisuuteen heittämiä väitteitä.


Niin, Vainion Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja on Linja-autoliiton puheenjohtaja.

----------


## Dakkus

Hmm, tuo Vainion teksti kyllä siirsi mun sympatioita Onnibusin puolelle, niin paljon siinä pyritään hämäämään lukijaa.

Lähdin äsken kirjoittamaan kohta kohdalta selvitystä siitä, millä kaikin tavoin tuossa tekstissä pyritään viilaamaan lukijaa silmään, mutta sen tyyppisen tekstin sellaiseen laajuuteen kirjoittaminen, ettei siitä voisi löytää "asiavirheitä" siksi, että jokin asia on jätetty tekstissä mainitsematta, veisi useamman tunnin. Siispä tässä lyhyesti esimerkkejä asioista, joita tekstistä löytyy:

1) Osa argumenteista perustuu olkiukkoihin. Vainion sivuilla esitetty väite ei siis ole sama kuin varsinaisesti esitetty väite, vaikka se onkin pääosin sama tai se esittää maallikoiden esittämän väitteen, joka on lähes sama, mutta ei kuitenkaan täsmälleen sama kuin vastaavahko asiantuntijoiden esittämä väite. Hyvin pienillä käsitteiden muutoksilla saadaan ihmeitä aikaan. Esim. "_Bussiliikenteen reitit ovat olleet yksinoikeudella muutamalla isolla perheyhtiöllä, joiden etuja Linja-autoliitto ajaa._" on asiayhteydestään irroitettuna yksinäisenä lauseena eri asia kuin "_Bussiliikenteen reitit on vakiintuneen käytännön mukaisesti annettu linjaa jo edellisen linjalupakauden ajan liikennöineelle yhtiölle_", vaikka kyseiset fraasit voitaisiin korvata toisillaan melkein missä tahansa tekstissä, jossa fraasin tarkka merkitys on tulkittavissa oikein fraasin kontekstin avulla. Yksinään nuo fraasit aikaansaavat mielleyhtymiä, jotka ovat kyseisten kahden fraasin välillä vahvasti erilaisia. Olkiukkoihin perustuva argumentointi ei ole teknisesti ottaen valehtelemista, mutta se tuottaa saman lopputuloksen kuin valehtelu.

2) Teksti on kirjoitettu siihen tapaan, että se antaa ymmärtää korjaavansa väärää informaatiota ja tuovansa lukijalle paremmin esitettyjä väitteitä paremmin todellisuutta vastaavaa tietoa. Se on siis kirjoitettu siten, että sitä on helppo erehtyä pitämään objektiivisena. Tekstin sanamuodot, kuten negatiivissävytteisten verbien "romuttaa" ja "uhata" toistuva käyttäminen, positiivissävytteisten määreiden lisääminen Vainion toimintaa kuvaavien käsitteiden yhteyteen silloin, kun ne ovat Vainion vastinetekstissä ja negatiivissävytteisten silloin, kun ne ovat "väitteessä", jolle vastine on kirjoitettu, eivät kuitenkaan ole soveliasta kielenkäyttöä tekstissä, jonka tavoite on objektiivisen tiedon levittäminen. Teksti ei siis pyri olemaan objektiivinen, vaan muuttamaan lukijan ajatuksia enemmän Vainion kantoja vastaaviksi.

3) Tekstissä on runsaasti väitteitä, joista puuttuvat lähdeviitteet, kuten: "_Väite: Valtio tukee linja-autoliikennettä vuosittain 600 M:lla._"  kuka näin on väittänyt? Missä yhteydessä?

4) Teksti sisältää väitteitä, jotka ovat tosia, mutta joiden merkitys on jotain aivan muuta kuin miltä ensilukemalta vaikuttaa. Esim. liikenneverkko, joka sisältää tasan yhden päivittäisen yhteyden jokaikiseen Suomen kylään, on maanlaajuisesti kattava, vaikka olisi olemassa toinen liikenneverkko, joka sisältää kahdeksan päivittäistä yhteyttä jokaikiseen Suomen kylään. Lukija ei välttämättä tule huomanneeksi, että väitteen ehdot ovat niin helposti täytettävissä, ettei väitteellä itse asiassa ole argumentin kannalta merkityksellistä asiasisältöä. Käytännössä tälläkään tavalla ei valehdella, mutta lukijaa ohjataan sanamuodoilla ja lauserakenteilla ymmärtämään tekstin sisältö virheellisesti. Lopputulos on siis sama kuin valehtelulla, vaikka kyseessä ei olekaan vale.

Voi olla, että kirjoittaja ei ole osannut asiaansa ja on vahingossa kirjoittanut tavalla, joka saa tekstin vaikuttamaan epäasialliselta. Itse päädyn kuitenkin pitämään todennäköisempänä, että tekstin on kirjoittanut joku, jolla on kyky ymmärtää tuotoksensa luovan vääristyneen kuvan todellisuudesta ja tulkitsen siksi tekstin kirjoittamisen motivaation olevan enemmänkin omien asemien parantaminen kuin lukijan sivistäminen. Olen toki tietoinen siitä, että "vastapuolenkaan" väitteet eivät aina anna oikeaa kuvaa todellisuudesta, mutta se ei ei tee toisensuuntaisestakaan vääristelystä oikeutettua. Jos noita Vainion sivuilla esitettyjä väitteitä, joihin Vainio on kirjoittanut vastineita julkaistaisiin Onnibussin toimesta, olisin toki vastaavalla tavalla ärtynyt kuin nyt. Siitä, että tavan kansalaiset sekä asiaan vain osin vihkiytyneet harrastajat ja toimittajat kirjoittavat epäobjektiivisesti, en ole yhtä ärtynyt kuin kiistan varsinaisen osapuolen toteuttamasta asioiden vääristelystä.
Joka tapauksessa, Vainion sivuilla olevat tekstit ovat luoneet minulle aiempaa negatiivisemman kuvan Vainiosta. Toivon toki, että se luo sen muillekin, koska toivon kaikkien kilpailijoidensa niskaan lokaa heittävien saavan kärsiä loanheitostaan suorassa suhteessa heitetyn loan määrään.

----------


## 339-DF

Dakkuksella on hyvää analyysiä. Mä en päässyt Vainoin sivuilla otsikoita pidemmälle, kun alkoi ällöttää tuollainen seiskapäivää-sensaatiomaisuus. "Lue totuus" linkissä ja "Totuus virheväittämistä" otsikossa kertoo jo riittävän selkeästi, mistä tässä on kyse. Mulla ei ole ollut näistä bussifirmoista mitään ennakkokäsityksiä, mutta nyt on yhdestä. Nimittäin Vainion liikenteestä. Eikä se ennakkokäsitys ole positiivinen.

----------


## Mikle

> Hmm, tuo Vainion teksti kyllä siirsi mun sympatioita Onnibusin puolelle, niin paljon siinä pyritään hämäämään lukijaa.


Itsekin luin tuon läpi. Ei minusta Vainion sivujen teksti pyri hämäämään, se on heidän näkemyksensä kuumana käyvään debattiin. Omia näkemyksiään esittää toisaalla yhtälailla myös Onnibus, julkaistuaan sivuillaan tiedotteen virkamiesten lahjontaan liittyen. Siinäkin annetaan ymmärtää paljon, mutta jätetään ehkä objektiivisesti tarkastellen oleellinen fakta kertomatta. Siis se ettei muutkaan linja-autofirmat siihen ole osallistuneet. Tai siis tämä käsitys mulle on median uutisoinneistä jäänyt, ellei ole sattunut menemään ohi korvien.

Sinänsä sääli tilanne, että tällaisia tiedotteita täytyy eri toimijoiden kyhätä. Luulisi, että Suomenkin kokoisessa maassa mahtuisi toimimaan bussialallakin näitä ilmeisen kunnollisia toimijoita siten, että paukut voisi käyttää tiedotteiden kyhäämisen sijaan toiminnan ylläpitoon ja mahdolliseen kehittämiseen :Cool:

----------


## sub

> Hmm, tuo Vainion teksti kyllä siirsi mun sympatioita Onnibusin puolelle, niin paljon siinä pyritään hämäämään lukijaa.


Mielestäni käytät analyysissäsi samoja keinoja mistä Vainiota syyllistät. Tämä on keskustelufoorumi, joten sinänsä en pidä sitä mitenkään erikoisena, ehkä kuitenkin hiukan tekopyhänä. 

Myöskään se että muut bussiyhtiöt puolustautuvat Onnibussin varsin agressiivisia tiedotehyökkäyksiä vastaan ei ole mikään yllätys, kuten ei sekään että tiedotteissa oma toiminta yritetään esittää positiivisessa valossa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Mielestäni käytät analyysissäsi samoja keinoja mistä Vainiota syyllistät. Tämä on keskustelufoorumi, joten sinänsä en pidä sitä mitenkään erikoisena, ehkä kuitenkin hiukan tekopyhänä. 
> 
> Myöskään se että muut bussiyhtiöt puolustautuvat Onnibussin varsin agressiivisia tiedotehyökkäyksiä vastaan ei ole mikään yllätys, kuten ei sekään että tiedotteissa oma toiminta yritetään esittää positiivisessa valossa.


Mä pitäisin aika olennaisena sitä, että mä en ole tuon konfliktin osapuoli. Mulle on myös tuon Vainion sivun tekstin myötä kehittynyt (ainakin täksi päiväksi  :Wink: ) kanta siitä, minkä puolen koen sympaattisemmaksi, kun ennen tuota olin asiasta vielä jokseenkin epävarma. Toki, kun mä en elämäntilanteellisista syistä kuulu kaukobussien asiakaskuntaan ennen kuin niiden hinta on 0 tai kun olen matkalla jonnekin, minne ei kerta kaikkiaan junalla pääse, mun mielipiteelläni on hirveän vähän suoraa relevanssia tuon konfliktin osapuolille. Mutta joo, mä pohdin tuon tekstin mahdollista tekopyhyyttä jonkin aikaa ennen sen lähettämistä ja totesina lopulta, etten ole linja--autoliikennettä harjoittava yritys enkä mitään sellaiseen verrattavissa olevaa.

Ei toki ole yllätys, että oma toiminta yritetään esittää positiivisessa valossa, mutta kun sellaista lähdetään tekemään, sitä ei saisi naamioida faktojen esiintuomiseksi, vaan sen pitäisi keskittyä rehellisesti oman tuotteen mainostamisen. Saa itseään kehua, mutta jos asiakasta  eli minua, kun minutkin oletetaan tuollaisen tiedotuksen taholta asiakkaaksi  huijataan yhtään millään tavalla, siitä pitää tulla tiedottajalle pökäleitä niskaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Saa itseään kehua, mutta jos asiakasta  eli minua, kun minutkin oletetaan tuollaisen tiedotuksen taholta asiakkaaksi  huijataan yhtään millään tavalla, siitä pitää tulla tiedottajalle pökäleitä niskaan.


Poliittisessa keskustelussa tuo tuntuu olevan Linja-autoliiton tyyli (näkyy esim. Vainion sivuilla olevassa kuntapäättäjille suunnatussa brosyyrissä, jossa vedotaan status quon säilyttämisen puolesta bussiliikenteessä) ja liiton puheenjohtaja käyttää samaa tyyliä nyt omilla sivuillaan.

----------


## Jarppi

Taas tulee jotenkin sellainen kuva, että toisella osapuolella ei ole minkäänlaista lupaa puolustautua. Ainut kuka saa mediassa "riehua" on Onnibus. Kun taas joku monopolin yritys yrittää jotain sanoa, on se pelkkää propagandaa ja valetta. Se on jo nähty, että media ei OB:stä mitään negatiivista uskalla kirjoittaa. Tietysti on niin, että media kirjoittaa ainoastaan siitä mikä myy. Siinä saattaa vain joskus jäädä asian toinen puoli kertomatta. Ja kun julkisia tulostiedotteita vertaa, niin Vainio on häntäpäässä kun katsotaan mitä viivan alle jää. Eli siellä ilmeisesti ne asiakkailta "ryövätyt" rahat menevät toiminnan kehittämiseen eli mm.kaluston uusimiseen eikä johtajien isoihin taskuihin. Ja sehän pitäisi olla hyvä asia asiakkaan kannaltan kun kalusto on tuoretta, huollettua  ja siten luotettavaa. No menee jo vähän ohi aiheen, mutta olen vaan saanut sellaisen kuvan, että Vainio on ainakin kuljettajien (ja miksi ei myös matkustajien) keskuudessa arvostettu ja hyvä maineinen yhtiö.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Taas tulee jotenkin sellainen kuva, että toisella osapuolella ei ole minkäänlaista lupaa puolustautua. Ainut kuka saa mediassa "riehua" on Onnibus.


Miten niin? Kyllä Linja-autoliitto saa riehua ihan yhtä paljon. Mutta jos liitto esittää huonoja argumentteja, on ne myös lupa teilata täysin huonoina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:42 ----------




> Eli siellä ilmeisesti ne asiakkailta "ryövätyt" rahat menevät toiminnan kehittämiseen eli mm.kaluston uusimiseen eikä johtajien isoihin taskuihin.


Ei, vaan ne menevät toiminnan tehottomuuteen, koska monopoli laiskistaa. Miksi oikeasti miettiä, miten saataisiin lisämatkustajia, kun laki takaa, että nykyisistäkin saadaan riittävästi rahaa irti ja loput yhteiskunnalta tukena?

----------


## Alikessu

> Miten niin? Kyllä Linja-autoliitto saa riehua ihan yhtä paljon. Mutta jos liitto esittää huonoja argumentteja, on ne myös lupa teilata täysin huonoina.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:42 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ei, vaan ne menevät toiminnan tehottomuuteen, koska monopoli laiskistaa. Miksi oikeasti miettiä, miten saataisiin lisämatkustajia, kun laki takaa, että nykyisistäkin saadaan riittävästi rahaa irti ja loput yhteiskunnalta tukena?


Voisitko kertoa miten esim. Vainion toiminta on tehotonta?
Jos he ajavat myös "huonoina" päivinä liikennettä? Jos he ajavat vuoroja myös aikoina jolloin ei edes voi olettaa, että autot tulee täyteen?
Minusta tuo väite, että rahat menevät toiminnan tehottomuuteen on kohtuullisen härski (jos löytyy perusteluita niin ok)

----------


## iiko

> Ei, vaan ne menevät toiminnan tehottomuuteen, koska monopoli laiskistaa. Miksi oikeasti miettiä, miten saataisiin lisämatkustajia, kun laki takaa, että nykyisistäkin saadaan riittävästi rahaa irti ja loput yhteiskunnalta tukena?


Minä olen jäänyt sellaiseen käsitykseen, ettei yhteiskunta kaikkea liikennettä tue. Ne voivat ostaa joitain linjoja, mutta väitän että esim. jotain Hki-Turkua ajetaan ihan liikennöitsijän omalla kustannuksella. Osa liikenteestä on käsittääkseni ostoliikennettä sellaisilla alueilla, jossa on tarpeellista pitää yllä yhteysliikennettä mutta sitä ei oikein voi millään konstilla saada kannattavaksi.

Kun joka tapauksessa tämä kenttä on muuttumassa ja lupapolitiikka menee aivan uusiksi, niin kyllä kai noiden nykyistenkin isojen "sukufirmojen" kannattaisi vähän kerrassaan totutella uuteen aikaan. Onnibussi on tällä hetkellä kokonsa puolesta täysin hyttysen ininää suuressa valtameressä enkä minä näe siitä olevan haittaa kenellekään. Katsoisivat muut miten konsepti toimii ja ottaisivat opikseen. Nimittäin paljon karmeampaa näille "sukufirmoille" on se, jos joku iso kansainvälinen toimija tulee noille linjoille ajamaan, vaikkapa esimerkiksi Veolia taikka sitten joku ihan halpabussitoimintaan erikoistunut yritys. Ja silloin kun ne saavat jalkansa ovenväliin, niin nämä suomalaiset toimijat ovat oikeasti lirissä, jolleivat pysty mukautumaan tilanteeseen. Noita isoja firmoja kun et dumppaa ulos vaikka mikä olisi, pikkufirmoille sen voi aina tehdä, jos niin haluaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisitko kertoa miten esim. Vainion toiminta on tehotonta?


Siten, että eivät osaa järjestää liikennettä niin, että sillä olisi enemmän matkustajia. Ja siten, että liput ovat kalliita. Itse operointi voi jopa olla hyvinkin tehokasta (ei välttämättä), mutta asiakkaiden houkuttelu ei. Puhuuhan bussiala itsekin itsestään auringonlaskun alana. Onnibus on osoittanut, että tehokkaampikin toiminta on mahdollista, joten se on jo ihan riittävä peruste. Nyt vain odotetaan, että muut yhtiöt lähtevät tehostamaan toimintaansa samalla tavalla (ja tämähän ei tarkoita, että työntekijöiden selkänahasta revittäisiin yhtään lisää työtä, vaan että tehdään järkevämpiä ja tuottavampia asioita) tai sitten kaatuvat omaan tehottomuuteensa. Se on markkinataloutta. Yritykset kehittyvät syntymällä, muuttumalla ja kuolemalla, ja niin on moni ala mennyt eteenpäin. Bussiala nyt seuraavana.




> Minusta tuo väite, että rahat menevät toiminnan tehottomuuteen on kohtuullisen härski (jos löytyy perusteluita niin ok)


Siinä ei ole mitään härskiä. Se on yleisesti tiedetty monopolin seuraus. Kalliit liput ja kilpailijan selvästi tehokkaampi toiminta ovat myös täysin riittävät perustelut. Ei minun tarvitsekaan tietää, millä tavoin Vainio tai jokin muu bussifirma on tehoton, kun pelkkä vertailu kilpailijaan riittää osoittamaan, että sen tulokset ovat tehottomia. Markkinatalouden tehtävä on saattaa Vainio itse miettimään, millä tavoin sen toiminta on tehotonta.

----------


## Alikessu

> Siten, että eivät osaa järjestää liikennettä niin, että sillä olisi enemmän matkustajia. Ja siten, että liput ovat kalliita. Itse operointi voi jopa olla hyvinkin tehokasta (ei välttämättä), mutta asiakkaiden houkuttelu ei. Puhuuhan bussiala itsekin itsestään auringonlaskun alana. Onnibus on osoittanut, että tehokkaampikin toiminta on mahdollista, joten se on jo ihan riittävä peruste. Nyt vain odotetaan, että muut yhtiöt lähtevät tehostamaan toimintaansa samalla tavalla (ja tämähän ei tarkoita, että työntekijöiden selkänahasta revittäisiin yhtään lisää työtä, vaan että tehdään järkevämpiä ja tuottavampia asioita) tai sitten kaatuvat omaan tehottomuuteensa. Se on markkinataloutta. Yritykset kehittyvät syntymällä, muuttumalla ja kuolemalla, ja niin on moni ala mennyt eteenpäin. Bussiala nyt seuraavana.
> 
> 
> 
> Siinä ei ole mitään härskiä. Se on yleisesti tiedetty monopolin seuraus. Kalliit liput ja kilpailijan selvästi tehokkaampi toiminta ovat myös täysin riittävät perustelut. Ei minun tarvitsekaan tietää, millä tavoin Vainio tai jokin muu bussifirma on tehoton, kun pelkkä vertailu kilpailijaan riittää osoittamaan, että sen tulokset ovat tehottomia. Markkinatalouden tehtävä on saattaa Vainio itse miettimään, millä tavoin sen toiminta on tehotonta.


Sekin lienee totta, että kun kuljettajamäärä kasvaa niin tehottomuutta tulee varmasti. Muutaman kuljettajan kanssa varmasti helpompaa, mutta TES aiheuttaa omalta osaltaan isossa joukossa jo erinäköisiä kommervenkkejä. 
Eiköhän jokainen pysty esim. yhden autokierron tekemään ihan yhtä tehokkaasti kuin muut, mutta se TES vaatii kaikkea muutakin kuin pelkästään sen tuntipalkan (tosin täällä keskusteluissa on monesti todistettu, että kaikki TESsiä noudattavat).
Minä en tiedä kuka noudattaa pilkulleen sopimuksia ja kuka ei, mutta isolla porukalla joka tapauksessa hankalampaa hoitaa. 
Mistähän yhteiskunnalla tulevaisuudessa ihan oikesti riittää rahaa kaiken "huonon" liikenteen hoitamiseen?

----------


## rane

Tässä Dakkukselle linkki, saattaa olla pettymys, että sellainen löytyi;
http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...012/07/1585138

----------


## Jarppi

Niin mainittakoon, että Turku-Helsinki vuorot eivät saa minkäänlaista yhteiskunnan tukea. Ja miten Elmo mielestäsi esim. Vainion ja OB:n vertailu reilua? Vainiolla on reilut 20 lähtöä päivässä ympäri vuorokauden ja Onnilla neljä. Neljälle lähdölle on varmasti helpompi saada halvoilla lipuilla kannattava määrä matkustajia. Yritän tässsä vaan sanoa että ei ole ehkä ihan vertailukelpoista jos toinen voi laittaa muutaman vuoron parhaisiin aikoihin ja toinen ajaa ympäri vuorokauden. Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että markkinointi on EB:llä täysin epäonnistunutta ja luokatonta. Nyt kuitenkin ainakin Vainion vuoroille saa netistä jo ihan kohtuullisella hinalla lippuja eli oikeaan suuntaan ollaan menossa. Pitää myös muistaa että kulurakenne yrityksillä on hieman erilainen. Ei ne lentokenttä yhteydet ilmaiseksi synny.. Mutta näissä keskusteluissa hinta tuntuu olevan ainoa kriteeri millä on merkitystä eikä edes haluta ymmärtää asian todellista laitaa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tässä Dakkukselle linkki, saattaa olla pettymys, että sellainen löytyi;
> http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...012/07/1585138


Okei, mielenkiintoista. Melkoinen epäsuhta kahden varsin virallisen tahon antamissa tiedoissa. Millähän laskutavoilla noihin eri lukuihin on mahdettu päätyä? Mahtaisivatkohan Liikenneministeriö ja Matkahuolto vastata, jos kyselisin asiasta?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:36 ----------




> Poliittisessa keskustelussa tuo tuntuu olevan Linja-autoliiton tyyli (näkyy esim. Vainion sivuilla olevassa kuntapäättäjille suunnatussa brosyyrissä, jossa vedotaan status quon säilyttämisen puolesta bussiliikenteessä) ja liiton puheenjohtaja käyttää samaa tyyliä nyt omilla sivuillaan.


Toi on muuten aika mieletöntä tekstiä lukea. Puhutaan kuluista ja jätetään mainitsematta tulot. Periaatteessahan, jos liikenne on kannattavaa yritykselle, sen luulisi olevan vastaavalla tavalla kannattavaa kunnallekin. Kuntien kannattaa yhdistää voimiaan ja perustaa yksi asiantuntijabyroo, joka hoitaa liikenteen tilaamisen aikataulujen väkertämisen byrokraattisen puolen kunkin kunnan päättäjien toivomusten perusteella, jolloin hallintokulut eivät nouse sen suuremmiksi kuin ne ovat nytkään. Sikäli kun liikenne kannattaa nykyään tukemattomanakin, kunnat saavat vain nettolisätuloja ottaessaan liikenteen hoidon omaan haltuunsa ja hankkimalla varsinaisen liikennöinnin alihankintana esim. Vainiolta tai Kuopion Liikenteeltä. Liikenne siis voi tuottaa kunnalle voittoa, vaikka se aiheuttaakin kuluja. Se ei välttämättä tuota voittoa sellaisenaan, mutta se voi tuottaa. Nykyäänkin, yritysvetoisessa liikenteessä, on tilanteita, joissa liikenne ei ole itsekannattavaa, vaan kunta tukee sitä. Tällöin tilaaja-tuottaja -mallissa tilaaja joutuu antamaan liikenteelle sen rahamäärän verran enemmän rahaa kuin saa takaisin, joka nykyisellään annetaan liikennöivälle yritykselle lipputukena.

Käytännössä talouden kannalta mikään ei muutu. Kunnille tulee lisää hallintokuluja, mutta koska liikennöitsijän hallinnossa säästetään kyseisen suunnittelutyöpanoksen hinnan verran rahaa, kunta saa tilattua liikenteen kyseisten kulujen verran halvemmalla kuin jos suunnittelu olisi liikennöitsijän maksamaa. Perustamalla yhteisen asiantuntijalaitoksen kunnat voivat vähentää kullekin yksittäiselle kunnalle tästä seuraavia kuluja. Joissain tilanteissa hallintokulujen nouseminen saattaa nostaa liikennöinnin nettokuluja, toisissa tilanteissa taas liikennöinnin tuottojen tuleminen liikennöitsijän sijaan kunnalle kunnan nettokulut saattavat laskea  ehkä jopa negatiivisiksi, eli vaihtua jonkinsuuruisiksi tuotoiksi.
Kulujen siis voi olettaa pysyvän keskimäärin samoina kuin ne ovat nykyään. Kunnalle kuitenkin tulee tässä uudessa mallissa aiempaa suorempi mahdollisuus vaikuttaa itse ajettavien vuorojen määrään, kalustoon ja ennen kaikkea aikatauluihin. Se on hieno asia, koska se vahvistaa Suomessa arvostettua kunnallista autonomiaa.
Kuten sanojen 'hallinto' ja 'hallinta' samanjuurisuuskin osoittaa, nuo käsitteet liittyvät vahvasti yhteen.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Okei, mielenkiintoista. Melkoinen epäsuhta kahden varsin virallisen tahon antamissa tiedoissa. Millähän laskutavoilla noihin eri lukuihin on mahdettu päätyä? Mahtaisivatkohan Liikenneministeriö ja Matkahuolto vastata, jos kyselisin asiasta?


Siinä hivenen tarkempi erittely Liikenneviraston tiedotteesta 10.5.2012



> Vuonna 2010 linja-autoliikenteen suora tuki oli 263 miljoonaa euroa ja matkakustannusten korvaukset 159 miljoonaa euroa eli yhteensä 422 miljoonaa euroa. Joukkoliikenteen kokonaistuki oli 551 miljoonaa euroa, johon sisältyvät edellä mainittujen lisäksi mm. junaliikenteen ostot ja taksien matkakorvaukset.


Eli kaikki valtion joukkoliikennetuki yhteensä on noin 600 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Ei ne lentokenttä yhteydet ilmaiseksi synny..


Ei toki, vaan asiakkaiden rahoilla. Ihan niin kuin mitkä tahansa muutkin järkevät yhteydet. Ja siltä osin kuin asiakkaiden rahat eivät riitä liikennettä kattamaan, joko kunnilta, lentoyhtiöiltä tai lentokenttää pyörittävältä taholta saatavilla tuloilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:08 ----------




> Siinä hivenen tarkempi erittely Liikenneviraston tiedotteesta 10.5.2012
> 
> Eli kaikki joukkoliikennetuki yhteensä on noin 600 miljoonaa euroa.


Okei, eli lehdessä siteerattu 600 miljoonaa on joko haastatellun tai toimittajan lapsus ja todellinen Liikenneviraston tietojen mukainen luku on 422 miljoonaa. Siitä 263 miljoonaa on "linja-autoliikenteen suoraa tukea" ja loput 159 miljoonaa "matkakustannusten korvauksia". Matkakustannusten korvauksilla tarkoitetaan arvatakseni esim. virkamiesten matkojen maksamisia sekä erilaisten järjestöjen jäsenten koulutuksiin sun muihin kulkemiseen annettua tukea? Tuo osa luvusta on periaatteessa merkityksetön, koska se tulee olemaan olemassa jatkossakin, koska rahaa ei ilmeisesti makseta liikennöitsijälle, vaan se menee matkustavalle henkilölle tai järjestölle, joka sitten välittää rahan edelleen linja-auto- tai juna(!)yhtiölle. Koska tuon rahasumman tarkoitus ei ole tukea linja-autoyrityksiä vaan ihmisiä, järjestöjä ja valtion byrokratiaa on ihan sama meneekö tuo raha asiakkan kädestä kunnan tilaajaviranomaiselle vai liikennöitsijälle, kun se on joka tapauksessa valtion budjetista pois. Mielenkiintoista siis on lähinnä tuo 263 miljoonaa euroa, joka on tässä yhteydessä se luku, joka todella menee nykyään bussifirmoille ja ilmeisesti menisi jatkossa kunnallisille tilaajaviranomaisille. Ilmeisesti LVM voi jatkossakin tilata kaukobussiliikennettä esim. Vainiolta tilaaja-tuottaja -mallin puitteissa. (vai?) Tällöin osa tuosta summasta menisi jatkossakin käytännössä aika suoraan LVM:ltä linja-autoliikennöitsijälle siten, että ensin LVM maksaa itselleen tukea ja sitten maksaa (siltä osin kuin matkalipputulot eivät riitä kulujen kattamiseen) sen tuen avulla liikennöitsijälle ajetuista pikavuorokilometreistä.

Vainion sivuilta: "Valtio kohdentaa kyllä budjettirahojaan kilpailutettuihin ostoihin sekä matkustajien seutu- ja kaupunkilippujen hintojen alentamiseen, mutta summa on vain noin 40 M/v."

Mitä siis on jäljelle jäävä 223 miljoonaa (eli 263 miljoonan ja 40 miljoonan välinen erotus)? Vainion tekstin mukaan tuossa 40 M hinnassa ei ilmeisesti ole sisällä esim. ei-kilpailutetuille pikavuoroille, eli linjalupien alaiselle pikavuoroliikenteelle, mahdollisesti maksettavia tukia. Millaisissakohan sfääreissä tuollaiset kulkevat? Ovatko ne suuruudeltaan niinkin paljon kuin 223 miljoonaa, vai mitä muita kuluja on?
Koska LVM:n voi olettaa tietävän, minkä suuruisesta rahasummasta se luopuu, pidän uskottavana, että suora tuki todella on 223 miljoonaa ja tuo Vainion ilmoittama 40 miljoonaa on vain tiettyjen, tekstissä mainittujen, suoran tuen muotojen aikaansaama osuus tuosta LVM:n luvusta. Mitähän se loppu siis on? Mitä sellaista niissä tuen muodoissa on, minkä takia ehkä voitaisiin katsoa perustelluksi jättää ne huomiotta tuossa luvussa 40 M?

----------


## sm3

Esitän tähän väliin kysymyksen:

Miksi ihmiset tällä valitsevat puolia? Eli ovat jossain asiassa joko Onnin tai vaikka Vainion puolella. Itsekin olen toki tässä valinnut puolen, kannatan täysillä molempia eli olen 100% molempien puolella nyt ja aina. 

Puolen valitseminen ja sen mukaan asennoituminen on typerintä mitä ihminen voi tehdä, koska se tekee ihmisestä idiootin joka ymmärtää vain puolet kaikesta eikä hahmota kokonaisuutta.

----------


## Dakkus

> Esitän tähän väliin kysymyksen:
> 
> Miksi ihmiset tällä valitsevat puolia? Eli ovat jossain asiassa joko Onnin tai vaikka Vainion puolella. Itsekin olen toki tässä valinnut puolen, kannatan täysillä molempia eli olen 100% molempien puolella nyt ja aina. 
> 
> Puolen valitseminen ja sen mukaan asennoituminen on typerintä mitä ihminen voi tehdä, koska se tekee ihmisestä idiootin joka ymmärtää vain puolet kaikesta eikä hahmota kokonaisuutta.


Omalla kohdallani "puolen valitseminen" tarkoittaa käytännössä, että koen yhden osapuolen olevan argumentoinnissaan enemmän väärässä kuin toisen. Tuossa tilanteessa ilmauksen "puolen valitseminen" käyttäminen on epätarkkaa, koska kyse on tarkemmin otettuna jonkinlaisesta harmaasävyisestä (eli jostain muusta kuin mustavalkoisesta) käsityksestä siitä, kumpi jonkun konfliktin osapuolista ajaa paremmin sellaista asiaa, jonka katson olevan omien etujeni mukainen.

Koen PSA:n laatijoidensa tarkoittaman kaltaisen toteutumisen olevan etujeni mukaista. Taho, joka pyrkii ylläpitämään status quota pyrkimällä ohjaamaan PSA:n toteutumista sellaiseksi, että muutos sitä edeltävään aikaan olisi mahdollisimman vähäinen, toimii tällöin etujani vastaan.
Katson tämän LAL:n vastustaman laki- ja käytäntömuutoksen olevan etujeni mukainen, koska se nähdäkseni  1) ohjaa verovarojeni käyttöä aiempaa järkevämmäksi parantaessaan yhteiskunnan (kuntien) mahdollisuuksia päättää joukkoliikenteensä toteuttamisesta, 2) johtaa muun kuin nykyisin kuntien tilaaman joukkoliikenteen lippujen keskimääräisten hintojen (eli matkustuskulujeni) laskemiseen ja 3) saattaa myös lisätä linja-autovuorojen tarjontaa lipunhintojen laskun lisäämän matkustajamäärän ansiosta.
Perussyy siihen, että ajattelen näin on se, että nähdäkseni monopolin antaminen taholle, jonka kaikki toiminta ei ole edustuksellisen demokratian suoran määräysvallan alaista, on haitallista. Käsitykseni siis on, että monopolin tarjoaminen on järkevää vain siinä tapauksessa, että monopolin saanut toimija on kansanedustajien tai kunnanvaltuutettujen kullekin virkakaudelle sopivaksi katsomien henkilöiden ohjattavissa ja että toimija toimii sellaisella alalla, jossa muita asioita kuin välittömien taloudellisten tuottojen on yhteiskunnan kannalta järkevintä pitää toimijan toiminnassa etusijalla.

Jos alan luonne ei vaadi valtiollista tai kunnallista monopolia, näen markkinaehtoisen kilpailun tuovan yhteiskunnalle ja siten itselleni merkittävän edun laki- tai viranomaissääteiseen monopoliin nähden.
Käsitykseni on, että LAL:n vaatimukset, joita Vainion vaatimukset vastaavat, ovat yhteiskunnan kokonaisedun ja siten minun etuni vastaisia, mikä tekee kyseisten vaatimusten esittäjistä tietyllä tapaa "vastustajiani". Oletusarvoisesti siis tahot, jotka joko pyrkivät ohjaamaan linja-autoliikennettä nykyistä markkinaehtoisempaan suuntaan tai suuntaan, jossa linja-autoliikenne on kokonaisuudessaan kuntien ja valtion suoraan liikelaitoksin hoitamaa, ovat "puolellani" ja heitä vastustavat "minua vastaan". Tärkeää on kuitenkin myös, että kyseinen "puolellani" oleva taho toimii muiltakin osin etujeni mukaisesti. Katson, että tietyiltä osin Onnibus toimii myös etujani vastaan käyttämällä osin epähyväksyttäviä markkinointikeinoja. Koska nähdäkseni Onnibusin toiminnan itselleen uhaksi kokeva osa muista linja-autoyrityksistä kuitenkin käyttää samoja keinoja vielä härskimmin, Onnibusin toiminta ei ole minulle syy pyrkiä ajamaan LAL:n asiaa Onnibusin asian kustannuksella LAL:n minulle haitallisesta toiminnasta huolimatta.

Kyseessä on selkeä yhteiskunnallisten toimijoiden välinen vastakkainasettelu, joka koskee omia etujani. Näen järkeväksi ottaa asiaan poliittisesti kantaa ja siten asettua tällaisessa keskustelussa etujani parhaiten (=vähiten huonosti) ajavan tahon puolelle. Mikäli eri toimijat muuttavat kantojaan tai tuovat esiin uusia kantoja, saatan muuttaa näkemystäni siitä, mikä toimija toimii parhaiten etujeni mukaisesti, suuntaan tai toiseen.

Koen nykyisen linja-autoliikenteen toimintamallin kohtuullisen hyväksi, mutta uuden mallin nykyistä paremmaksi. En siis vastusta LAL:n vaatimuksia siksi, että LAL olisi sinänsä ikävä, vaan LAL on nähdäkseni ikävä noiden vaatimustensa takia, eikä se tietääkseni ole tehnyt muuta minulle haitallista.

----------


## sm3

Mielestäni Onnibus pilaa kaiken aikaa suhteitaan muihin liikennöitsijöihin, Matkahuoltoon ja muualle. Ainakin jonkin aikaa sitten välit olivat mielestäni ihan hyvät, mutta eivät ne enää kauaa hyvinä pysy. 
Se että Matkahuolto ja VR tarjoavat nyt halpoja lippuja voi olla Onnibussin ansiota jolloin OB ajaa myös minun asiaani josta olen tyytyväinen.

*Oulu-Jyväskylä-reitin hinnoittelu uudistuu*
http://www.onnibus.fi/oulu-jyvaskyla...telu-uudistuu/

----------


## Dakkus

> Mielestäni Onnibus pilaa kaiken aikaa suhteitaan muihin liikennöitsijöihin, Matkahuoltoon ja muualle. Ainakin jonkin aikaa sitten välit olivat mielestäni ihan hyvät, mutta eivät ne enää kauaa hyvinä pysy. 
> Se että Matkahuolto ja VR tarjoavat nyt halpoja lippuja voi olla Onnibussin ansiota jolloin OB ajaa myös minun asiaani josta olen tyytyväinen.
> 
> *Oulu-Jyväskylä-reitin hinnoittelu uudistuu*
> http://www.onnibus.fi/oulu-jyvaskyla...telu-uudistuu/


VR:n kohdalla kiinnostu halpojen lippujen tarjoamiseen on selvästi ollut aiemminkin, koska se oli yksi pääsyistä Teemaan (eli kansan suussa "uuteen lippujärjestelmään") siirtymiseen. Juuri tuon mahdollistamista varten lipuista tehtiin junavuorokohtaisia. Ja kun Teeman speksaus oli tehty, Onnibusista ei vielä tiedetty mitään. Arvelisinkin tuon idean tulleen VR:lle enneminkin SJ:ltä, DB:ltä tai halpalentoyhtiöiltä.
Sen sijaan Onnibus on mahdollisesti aikaistanut halpojen lippujen tarjolle tulemista, ehkä merkittävästikin.

----------


## rane

Matkakustannusten korvaus meni harhaan, tiedotteessa se on näin:

Julkisen liikenteen piirissä olevia matkakustannusten korvauksia ovat:
Kelan maksama koulumatkatuki ja sairausvakuutuslain mukaiset matkakustannusten korvauksetkuntien opetustoimen maksamat koululaistilausajot ja koululaisliputkuntien sosiaali- ja terveystoimien maksamat matkakustannusten korvaukset, jotka perustuvat mm. sosiaalihuoltolakiin ja vammaispalvelulakiinpuolustus- ja työministeriöiden korvaukset varusmiesten ja siviilipalvelusmiesten lomamatkoista.
Onko tuo sitten tukea julkiselle liikenteelle vai esim. kuntien hankintamenoja, Kelan korvausta potilaan matkoista tms.

----------


## Madmax

Uusi linja onnibussille 
http://www.linja-auto.net/aikataulut

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kesällä kulkevat Savonlinnnan vuorot seisovat jostain syystä seisovat Imatralla puoli tuntia. Onkohan tuo pysähdys kuljettajan lepotaukoa varten? Helsingistä Savonlinnaan matka-ajaksi tulee seitsemän tuntia kaksikymmentä minuuttia. Toiseen suuntaan matka kestää kymmenen minuuttia kauemmin.

----------


## VHi

> Uusi linja onnibussille 
> http://www.linja-auto.net/aikataulut


Ihan hyvät aikataulut, pääsee perjantaina Helsingistä Kouvolaan ja sunnuntaina takasin. Taitaa jäädä auto kotiin jos kerkeää noita edullisia lippuja ostamaan.

----------


## Liikenteenlaskija

Lisää linjaa pukkaa, hyvähyvä.

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/oulu/on...antaan/611067/

----------


## dreamy83

Onnibus jatkaa konseptinsa kehittämistä. Nyt uutena on tullut lippujen palautuskauppa. Tähän en linkkiä löytänyt Onnibusin sivuilta nopeasti katsottuna, mutta yhtiön Facebook-tilapäivityksestä tuo löytyy. Tilausnumerolla ja koodilla saa siis esiin oman lippuvarauksen ja verkossa voi vaihtaa lipun 18 tuntia ennen lähtöä lahjakorttiin (joka lienee koodi, jolla saa alennusta verkkokaupassa). Kustannuksia lipun vaihtamisesta kertyy siten, että vaihtomaksu on 3 , joka vähennetään palautussummasta. Palautussumma näkyy olevan lippujen hinta - 1 . Eli kuten omassa tapauksessani, jossa en siis perunut matkaani, yksi lippu 3  ja toinen 6,90  olisi palautussumma 4,90 . Voi siis muuttaa vain toisen suunnan. Huomioitavaa, että edullisemman korin lipuissa ei peruutuksesta hyödy mitenkään. Mutta palvelu vaikuttaa simppeliltä ja on parannusta sekä VR:n että Matkahuollon käytäntöihin kuluista huolimatta. Lisäksi low cost-konseptille ominaista on, että mahdolliset palautukset hoituu jatkossa vain verkossa (ovat Facebookissa kertoman mukaan tehneet näitä käsipelillä ja lähinnä öisin) ja luonnollisesti itsepalveluna, jolloin konttoriarmeija jää palkkaamatta.

----------


## kiitokurre

Tamperelainen halpabussiyhtiö Onnibus hakee lupaa Toijalan ja Helsingin välille. Yhtiö valmistelee parhaillaan kymmeniä uusia lupahakemuksia eri puolella Suomea kulkevista halpabussireiteistä..

http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_haluaa...ajusti/6384698

----------


## Compact

> http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8118654 Kesälahden linja hakee Onnibus kuskia 
> Ja Åbergin linja asentajaa joka osaa myös ajaa http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8106990


Rupesi kiinnostamaan Kesälahden Linjasta tuo Onnipussihinnoittelu reitillä Helsinki-Kouvola jne., että paljonkohan mahtaa maksaa kyyti Kiasmalta Koskelan hallille. Pienin löytämäni taksa juuri nyt oli huomiselle päivälähdölle 5.60  (Kiasma 11.15-KH 11.30), mutta hinta on merkitty Kouvolaan saakka. Toisaalta alin Onnipussihinta on mainoksen mukaan 3 . Voisiko siis kolmella egellä päästä kyytiin, vai mitenkä mahdetaan käytännössä menetellä? Nettihintahan tuo 3  on, mutta mitenkä saa lyhyemmän piletin netissä kuin vain Kw:aan saakka?

----------


## ultrix

> Rupesi kiinnostamaan Kesälahden Linjasta tuo Onnipussihinnoittelu reitillä Helsinki-Kouvola jne., että paljonkohan mahtaa maksaa kyyti Kiasmalta Koskelan hallille. Pienin löytämäni taksa juuri nyt oli huomiselle päivälähdölle 5.60  (Kiasma 11.15-KH 11.30), mutta hinta on merkitty Kouvolaan saakka. Toisaalta alin Onnipussihinta on mainoksen mukaan 3 . Voisiko siis kolmella egellä päästä kyytiin, vai mitenkä mahdetaan käytännössä menetellä? Nettihintahan tuo 3  on, mutta mitenkä saa lyhyemmän piletin netissä kuin vain Kw:aan saakka?


Saat 3  hinnalla vuorolle, jolle olet ensimmäinen varaaja. Väittäisin, että 5,60  on sangen edukas taksa myös Onnibussilla, keskihinta Hki-Kouvola-välille asettunee (en tiedä, oletan) noin 10  kieppeille. Katso myös Hki-Lappeenrannan ja Hki-Imatran taksat, voit päästä jopa halvemmalla!

----------


## Elmo Allen

Mutta siis vastausta Compactin varsinaiseen kysymykseen ei tullut. Mutta se on mielestäni (ihan vain miten itse olen asian käsittänyt): Et mitenkään. Onnibussilla ei ole kilometritaksaa. Lipun voi ostaa vain Helsinki-Kouvola-välille. Sillä voi toki jäädä matkan varrellakin pois. Ja alle 100 km matkoille on sitten se pätkälippu, mutta se maksaa 10 euroa ja sen saa vain kuljettajalta (muistaakseni). Jos siis vain nouset kyytiin ja haluat Koskelan hallille asti, 10 euroa on taksa.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta siis vastausta Compactin varsinaiseen kysymykseen ei tullut. Mutta se on mielestäni (ihan vain miten itse olen asian käsittänyt): Et mitenkään. Onnibussilla ei ole kilometritaksaa. Lipun voi ostaa vain Helsinki-Kouvola-välille. Sillä voi toki jäädä matkan varrellakin pois. Ja alle 100 km matkoille on sitten se pätkälippu, mutta se maksaa 10 euroa ja sen saa vain kuljettajalta (muistaakseni). Jos siis vain nouset kyytiin ja haluat Koskelan hallille asti, 10 euroa on taksa.


Aivan joo, jäi toi pointti kokonaan huomaamatta. Näinhän se juuri on, joko netissä ilmoitettu hinta tai sitten pätkälippu.

----------


## LateZ

Kouvolan reitillä autosta on minimihinta 20 euroa. No, todellisuudessa käyttökelpoisella välillä Lapinjärvi-Kouvola pääsee muilla pikoilla hintaan 12,20, Onnibusilla lähipäivinä halvemmalla, jos ostaa lipun verkosta. Eri reittien pätkälippukäytännöt erovat toisistaan ja ovat vähän hankalat löytää. Toki suurin osa matkustajista ostaa lipun verkosta, jolloin asialla ei ole suurta merkitystä.

Verkkokauppa on ilmeisesti suunniteltu palvelemaan vähäistä liikennettä. Tampereen ja Porin välisillä pikavuoropysäkeillä Onnibus tarjoaa tärkeimmät yhteydet ja niitä kai käytetäänkin jonkin verran. Liput ovatkin sitten usein halvempia autossa kuin verkossa myytävä lippu koko reitille. Pätkälippu kun maksaa vain 6 euroa tuolla reitillä. Tietenkään kaikki yhteysvälit eivät mahdu sivupalkkiin lueteltuina ja konseptiin kai kuuluu kuljettaa kaupungista kaupunkiin. Silti olisi asiakkaalle mukavaa saada Lappeenrannasta Kouvolaan lippu ostamatta sitä Imatralta Kouvolaan. Perjantain Imatran vuorolla näkyy olevan HelsinkiKouvola loppuunmyyty. Lappeenrantaan ja Imatralle näyttää olevan tilaa. Lippu Imatralle maksaa 20,90  Lappeenrantaan 3 euroa enemmän. Joku Kouvolaan menijä saattaa valita muun kulkuneuvon, vaikka halua maksaa tuo 20,90 euroa olisi. 


Lienee kustannuskysymys, kun verkkokauppa tunteekin kaikki pysäkit ja osaa myös tärkeimmät vaihtoyhteydet, hinnat vaihtelevat yhteysvälin lisäksi myös varaustilanteen  vaihdollisilla matkoilla useammankin auton  mukaan ja järjestelmä tuntee myös eri välien kysynnän osaten myydä muuten myymättä jäävät välit halvalla, onkin systeemi aika monimutkainen.

----------


## tkp

Onnibussin suosio nousee hitaasti http://www.esaimaa.fi/Online/2012/12...012114864146/4

----------


## Madmax

Nousisi varmaan paremmin jos huolittaisiin matkustajat kyytiin
http://www.kouvolansanomat.fi/Online...012214864005/4

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nousisi varmaan paremmin jos huolittaisiin matkustajat kyytiin
> http://www.kouvolansanomat.fi/Online...012214864005/4


En ymmärrä, miten tuo uutinen liittyy matkustajien kyytiin huolimiseen. Sehän on käytännössä identtinen tuon toisenkin uutisen kanssa, jossa sanotaan ettei kysyntää oikein ole ollut. Viittaatko kenties johonkin uutisen kommentteihin? Mutta Möttöhän muistaakseni on todennut jotain sen suuntaista, että tarpeeksi ei ole yritetty, jos jokainen perustettu reitti menisi ihan nappiin. Ja olen ainakin itse samaa mieltä. Markkinoita pitää laajentaa ronskisti ja katsoa, mikä vetää ja mikä ei.

----------


## karihoo

> En ymmärrä, miten tuo uutinen liittyy matkustajien kyytiin huolimiseen.


Kyseinen kommentti lienee johtunut varsinaisen artikkelin alla olleesta yleisönosasto-tyyppisestä kommentista, jossa mainittiin näin: "Saija Leinonen: Kokemus  Onnibussista: su 1.12 tytär yritti nousta Onnibussiin Elimäen Nesteen  6-tien bussipysäkiltä. Bussi ei edes hidastanut-ajoi ohi. Ajoin autolla  vauhdilla seur. pysäkille Pukarolle. Pysäkille tuli myös autolla äkäinen  nuoripari, joka oli yritänyt pysäyttää Onnibussia jo Korialta saakka.  Bussikuski väitti eyy vi...u, kun ei osata pysäyttää bussia. Tyttärellä  oli heijastimia ym ja mulla turvaliivi, kun huidoimme pysäkillä... T:  Saija Leinonen"

----------


## dreamy83

Tänään räpsähti sitten Rindellille Onni-vuoroja oikein olan takaa. 7.1.2013 alkaen arkisin on Raisio-Turku-Helsinki -reitillä kuusi vuoroparia ja viikonloppuisinkin neljä. Lisäksi tulee linja Raisio - Turku - Helsinki - Kuopio, joka jatkuu laskettelukaudella Tahkolle asti. Jälkimmäinen kulkee Raisiosta Perjantaisin ja Kuopiosta Sunnuntaisin. Näin ollen Perjantaisin Raisiosta lähtee 7 vuoroa kohti Helsinkiä ja Helsingistä sunnuntaisin 5 kohti Raisiota. Vuorojen aikatauluskaala on myös suhteellisen laaja. Nyt tapahtuneiden lisäysten myötä tuo reitti alkaa olla kilpailukykyinen myös vuorotarjonnaltaan. Hienoa, kilpailu on kunnolla käynnissä ykköstiellä!

----------


## rane

Eikös tuo kilpailu ykköstiellä ala tosissaan vasta 2014, kun Rindell aloittaa nykyisten vuorojen lisäksi 22 edestakaista vuoroa, kaikkina viikonpäivinä.
Sitten on jo yli viisikymmentä lähtöä, parhaimmillaan kolme samaan aikaan, OB, EB ja EB-EP.

----------


## dreamy83

> Eikös tuo kilpailu ykköstiellä ala tosissaan vasta 2014, kun Rindell aloittaa nykyisten vuorojen lisäksi 22 edestakaista vuoroa, kaikkina viikonpäivinä.
> Sitten on jo yli viisikymmentä lähtöä, parhaimmillaan kolme samaan aikaan, OB, EB ja EB-EP.


Totta, tuolloin alkaa keskustojen välinen kilpailu. Mutta jo nyt siis OB, EB ja VR ovat kukin pistäneet hintakilpailun käyntiin. Ja kaikki, vaikkakin operoivat eri reittejä käyttäen, kilpailevat samasta kokonaismarkkinasta, jolla on potentiaalia halpojen hintojen myötä myös kasvaa ja kehittyä.

----------


## rane

Mitähän tapahtuisi kuvitteellisessa tilanteessa, että Uudenmaan ELY-keskus myöntäisi haetut Toijala-Helsinki-vuorot, mutta Pirkanmaan ELY-keskus ei myöntäisi haettuja Tampere-Toijala vuoroja, joilta on välitön vaihtoyhteys Helsinkiin. OB:n olisi kuitenkin ajettava vuoronsa tuon kaksi vuotta. Tampere-Toijala-reitillä on kuitenkin vuoroja, joilla on samakin lähtöaika kuin EB:llä.

----------


## J_J

> Mitähän tapahtuisi kuvitteellisessa tilanteessa, että Uudenmaan ELY-keskus myöntäisi haetut Toijala-Helsinki-vuorot, mutta Pirkanmaan ELY-keskus ei myöntäisi haettuja Tampere-Toijala vuoroja, joilta on välitön vaihtoyhteys Helsinkiin. OB:n olisi kuitenkin ajettava vuoronsa tuon kaksi vuotta. Tampere-Toijala-reitillä on kuitenkin vuoroja, joilla on samakin lähtöaika kuin EB:llä.


Eiköhän tuo "välitön vaihtoyhteys" ole pitkälti kuvitteellinen. Ihme olisi suuri, jos ei koko Tampere-Helsinki -reittiä ajettaisi tasan samalla autolla. "Vaihteeksi" pientä huijauksen makua touhussa, yritetään saada homma näyttämään joltain muulta, mitä se todellisuudessa on...

----------


## ultrix

> Tampere-Toijala-reitillä on kuitenkin vuoroja, joilla on samakin lähtöaika kuin EB:llä.


Matkahuolto-haulla "TampereToijala" ei löytynyt kuin kourallinen vuoroja, kaikki vakiovuoroja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Matkahuolto-haulla "TampereToijala" ei löytynyt kuin kourallinen vuoroja, kaikki vakiovuoroja.


Pikavuorot ajavat 3-tietä, ohittaen Toijalan keskustan. Keskustaa lähin pikavuoropysäkki on parin kilometrin päässä tässä liittymässä.

----------


## tkp

Onnibus lopettaa liikennöinnin Imatralle http://www.esaimaa.fi/Online/2013/01...013114956983/4 Olen käsittänyt että liikenneluvassa olisi velvoite hoitaa vuoroa vähintään kaksi vuotta mutta ilmeisesti vuorot voi lopettaa sitten kun ei enää huvita ajaa?

----------


## ultrix

> Olen käsittänyt että liikenneluvassa olisi velvoite hoitaa vuoroa vähintään kaksi vuotta mutta ilmeisesti vuorot voi lopettaa sitten kun ei enää huvita ajaa?


Reittiliikennelupa voidaan peruuttaa myös eräissä muissa tapauksissa. Liikenteen luvattoman lakkauttamisen isoin sanktio on se, ettei von Knorring saa uutta reittiliikennelupaa kahteen vuoteen.

----------


## aki

Halpabussi ei pysty kilpailemaan pitkillä yhteysväleillä junan kanssa, kuten nyt juuri Hki-Imatra-linjan lopetus osoittaa. Jos bussin matka-aika on puolet pidempi kuin junalla ja vuorojakin hyvin niukasti, niin näköjään silloin matkustaja antaa enemmän arvoa nopeudelle ja paremmalle vuorotarjonnalle. Tässä siis ei enää pelkkä halpa lipunhinta riitä houkuttamaan asiakkaita. Halpabussikonsepti soveltuukin  parhaiten sellaisten kaupunkien välisiin yhteyksiin joilla matka-ajalla, hinnalla ja vuorotarjonnalla voidaan kilpailla junan ja/tai perinteisten bussifirmojen kanssa, tällaisia ovat juurikin Hki-Tre, Hki-Turku tai Tre-Pori.

----------


## tkp

Eikö laki olekaan sama kaikille, kysyy linja-autoliitto http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...toliitto+.html Tähän voisi varmaan vastata että jos sen rikkomisesta ei tule käytännössä mitään sanktiota niin mitäpä sitä noudattamaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikö laki olekaan sama kaikille, kysyy linja-autoliitto http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...toliitto+.html Tähän voisi varmaan vastata että jos sen rikkomisesta ei tule käytännössä mitään sanktiota niin mitäpä sitä noudattamaan.


Kyllä kai siitä sanktioita voi tulla, mutta kärsimään joutuu pienyrittäjä joka on liikennöinyt kyseistä reittiä. Samalla nousee valokeilaan tuo kahden vuoden sääntö. Eihän sille ole mitään todellista matkustajan edusta lähtevää perustetta vaan tarkoitus on nostaa uuden reitin avaamiseen liittyvä riski = kynnys niin korkealle, että mahdollisimman moni jättäisi moista yrittämättä ja pelikenttä jäisi sukuoikeusyhtiöille. Riskihän on korkea muutenkin, koska vanhojen yksinoikeuksien vallitessa uudet reitit pitää muodostaa kokonaan uudelta pohjalta, jottei "loukata" sukuoikeusyhtiöiden "oikeuksia". Tällöin markkinapotentiaalista ei ole mitään etukäteistietoa.

Eiköhän tässä näy LAL:n pukinsorkan jälki vähän kuten koko joukkoliikennelaissa muutenkin.

Matkustajan etua palvelisi paremmin se, että reittejä voisi avata ja sulkea täysin vapaasti, jolloin voisi koeliikennöidä uusia reittejä huolehtimatta liikaa tulevasta. Näin löytyisi varmasti jonkin verran uusia kannattavia reittejä sieltäkin mistä niitä ei etukäteen otaksuisi löytävänsä. Jos kokeilu on liian riskialtista, se jää tekemättä, ja usea potentiaalisesti kannattava reitti avaamatta. Ja tämäkö muka on matkustajan etu?

Eihän grillikioskin perustajallekaan aseteta määräystä, että saadakseen perustaa kioskinsa tämän on pidettävä se pystyssä vähintään kaksi vuotta vaikka sitten tappiolla, vaikkei onnistuisi myymään kuin muutaman purilaisen. Jokuhan saattaa yhtäkkiä olla riippuvainen siitä että kulman kioskilta saa ruokaa vaikkei siitä ennenkään sitä saanut?

Ja kääntäen: miten suurta reaalista haittaa voi aiheutua sellaisen reitin lakkauttamisesta, jolla ei ole paljonkaan matkustajia?

Kai se niin sitten oli, että tarvittiin jälleen kerran konkreettinen uhri osoittamaan surkeasti laaditun ja puhtaasti alan vanhojen toimijoiden intresseistä lähtevän lain epäkohta.  :Frown:   (Lieneekö tuokaan pykälä tarkaan ottaen edes PSA:n mukainen? Ei ole ainakaan sen hengen mukainen. Kaikkihan varmaan muistamme joukkoliikennelaista selkeästi laittoman 22 § 3 momentin, jota ei PSA:n kanssa ristiriitaisena olisi ikinä saanut säätää Suomessa laiksi ja jonka EU-tuomioistuin aikanaan kumonnee kunhan joku sinne valittaa.)

----------


## Madmax

> Matkustajan etua palvelisi paremmin se, että reittejä voisi avata ja sulkea täysin vapaasti, jolloin voisi koeliikennöidä uusia reittejä huolehtimatta liikaa tulevasta. Näin löytyisi varmasti jonkin verran uusia kannattavia reittejä sieltäkin mistä niitä ei etukäteen otaksuisi löytävänsä. Jos kokeilu on liian riskialtista, se jää tekemättä, ja usea potentiaalisesti kannattava reitti avaamatta. Ja tämäkö muka on matkustajan etu?


Miten niin tämä olisi matkustajan etu kun ei tietäisi mikä liikkuu ja milloin. Nyt sentään voi vielä jotenkin matkustajana suunnitellakin jotain kulkemisia kun voi luotta siihen että sieltä tulee tiettyyn aikaan bussi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miten niin tämä olisi matkustajan etu kun ei tietäisi mikä liikkuu ja milloin. Nyt sentään voi vielä jotenkin matkustajana suunnitellakin jotain kulkemisia kun voi luotta siihen että sieltä tulee tiettyyn aikaan bussi.


Eiköhän matkustaja kykene lukemaan aikatauluja. Jos liikennöitsijä lopettaa liikennöinnin, totta kai asiasta tiedotetaan ja aikataulut vedetään pois netistä ja jakelusta. Tai sitten lopetetaan aikataulukauden vaihtuessa. Tai jotain.

On käsittämätön ajatus, että liikennöintiä pitäisi väkisin jatkaa *kaksi vuotta* (!). Se on esim. 4 kertaa niin pitkä aika kuin pisin työsopimuslain tuntema irtisanomisaika työsuhteen loppuessa. Ja kyllä työsuhteen loppuminen todennäköisesti on ihmiselle suurempi kriisi kuin bussiyhteyden loppuminen.

----------


## tkp

> Kyllä kai siitä sanktioita voi tulla, mutta kärsimään joutuu pienyrittäjä joka on liikennöinyt kyseistä reittiä.


Kuten nimimerkki Ultrix toteaa, suurin sanktio on se ettei liikennöitsijä saa uusia lupia kahteen vuoteen. Onko tuo iso sanktio yritykselle jolla ei ollut mitään muuta reittiliikennettä, eikä tämän jälkeen ole varmaan haluakaan sellaista hakea vähään aikaan... Voisin ainakin kuvitella että kahden vuoden "pakko" on sen takia että asiakas voi oikeasti mennä pysäkille ja olettaa että auto tulee ajallaan, eikä joudu hankkimaan toista kyytiä itselleen vain sen takia että liikennöitsijä lopetti ajamisen yhtäkkiä kun ei kiinnostanut enää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuten nimimerkki Ultrix toteaa, suurin sanktio on se ettei liikennöitsijä saa uusia lupia kahteen vuoteen. Onko tuo iso sanktio yritykselle jolla ei ollut mitään muuta reittiliikennettä, eikä tämän jälkeen ole varmaan haluakaan sellaista hakea vähään aikaan...


Tuo voi oikeasti olla pienyrittäjälle aika kova paikka. Jos kerran polttaa näppinsä yhden hieman optimistisin oletuksin avatun reitin kanssa niin kuinka oikeudenmukaista on viedä oikeus saada uusia lupia kahden vuoden aikana? Kalusto on varmaan ostettuna ja valmis liikennöimään, ja sitten sille pitäisi yhtäkkiä keksiä taas kovasti tilausajokäyttöä jos ei reittiliikenteeseen ole asiaa. Normaalissa bisneksessä yrittäjä toteaisi että Imatralta Helsinkiin ei kannattanut ajaa, mutta katsotaanpas jos joku toinen reitti toimisi paremmin. Vapautuvat resurssit (=kalusto, henkilökunta) ohjautuisivat tehokkaasti uuteen käyttöön ja tappiot minimoituisivat. Mutta nyt voi olla että yksi virheliike voi viedä pienyrittäjän konkurssiin. Onkohan LAL ajatellut asiaa edes omien pienten jäsenyritystensä kannalta? Tuskin on niidenkään etu: kun kilpailu muutaman vuoden päästä alkaa, tämä kahden vuoden sääntö tarkoittaa että tappiollisesta liikenteestä ei pääse nopeasti eroon. Siinä rupeaa pientä suomalaista bussifirmaa kaatumaan kuin ohraa syysmyrskyllä kun taas ulkomaiset jätit pystyvät ottamaan riskejä paremmin. Mahdollisimman joustavasti toimivat markkinat ovat pienen suomalaisen bussiyrittäjän etu. Mutta unohdan vallan: eihän LAL aja pienen bussiyrittäjän etua vaan tusinan suurimman perheyrityksen etua tyyliin Rico & Luigi ynnä hevosenpää...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikkihan varmaan muistamme joukkoliikennelaista selkeästi laittoman 22 § 3 momentin, jota ei PSA:n kanssa ristiriitaisena olisi ikinä saanut säätää Suomessa laiksi ja jonka EU-tuomioistuin aikanaan kumonnee kunhan joku sinne valittaa.)


Ei välttämättä tarvitse edes EU-tuomioistuimeen asti valittaa. Suomalainenkin tuomioistuin voi päätöksellään todeta, että EU-lakia noudatetaan suomalaisen lain yli.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Savonlinja ja Pohjolan liikenne kiittävät. Vuoro olisi ehkä kerännyt enemmän ihmisiä, jos se olisi Porvoota lukuunottamatta poikennut välipaikkakunnilla. Juna on kuitenkin niin paljon nopeampi ja ehkä Onnibus ei tullut tunnetuksi siinä määrin, kun olisi pitänyt jotta liikenne olisi ollut kannattavaa..

----------


## antti

Jotenkin sitä on vain vahingoniloinen, tuntui alunperinkin sen verran ammattitaidottomasti tehdyltä koko Imatran pikavuoro, ja vielä melko hassuun aikaan lisänä päiväkäynti Kouvolassa. Jos oltaisiin ennen 11:15 vuoron hakemista käyty katsomassa samassa aikahaarukassa lähtevien vuorojen kuormia, normaalisti jotain viisi henkeä per vuoro, niin saa olla aika fakiiri jos saa 30 hengen keskikuorman tällaiselle lähdölle. Mitä tulee lakipykälään, että jos alle kahden vuoden ajamisen hakee vuoron lopettamista, niin samalla on haettava joukkoliikenneluvan lopettamista, ei käytännössä meinaa mitään. Perustetaan Syksylahden Linjan tilalle Syksylahden Pirssi & Bussi ja jatketaan uusilla kujeilla. Ja yleensä, uuden vuoron sisäänajoon menee helposti vuosi - pari, kaksi kuukautta ei riitä luomaan asiakkaille matkustustottumuksia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja yleensä, uuden vuoron sisäänajoon menee helposti vuosi - pari, kaksi kuukautta ei riitä luomaan asiakkaille matkustustottumuksia.


Tämä lienee relevantti pointti, mutta kysymys onkin miksi laki vaatii, että kaksi vuotta on ajettava. Jos sisäänajo vaatii kaksi vuotta niin sitten se vaatii. Mutta voihan olla että nopeamminkin huomaa tehneensä virheen. Miksi lain pitäisi siinä tilanteessa sanella mitä saa ja mitä ei saa tehdä?

----------


## Alikessu

> Tämä lienee relevantti pointti, mutta kysymys onkin miksi laki vaatii, että kaksi vuotta on ajettava. Jos sisäänajo vaatii kaksi vuotta niin sitten se vaatii. Mutta voihan olla että nopeamminkin huomaa tehneensä virheen. Miksi lain pitäisi siinä tilanteessa sanella mitä saa ja mitä ei saa tehdä?


Hakemusta jätettäessä on ollut tiedossa tuo kaksi vuotta! Miksi jälleen kerran jälkikäteen aletaan ihmetteleen ja sukuoikeusmonopolikartelleja syyttämään. Olisi puhuttu etukäteen...
Varmasti puolessatoista kuukaudessa ei saada vielä tietoa millaiseksi linja muodostuu, herää kysymys onko liikennöitsijälle jollakin taholla annettu ruusuisempi kuva mitä on ollut tiedossa  :Wink: 

Lienee joskus sukuoikeusmonopolikartelli-liikennöitsijätkin tehneet virheliikkeitä, mutta ajaneet ainakin yhden aikataulukauden, mutta uudet tuulet puhaltavat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hakemusta jätettäessä on ollut tiedossa tuo kaksi vuotta! Miksi jälleen kerran jälkikäteen aletaan ihmetteleen ja sukuoikeusmonopolikartelleja syyttämään. Olisi puhuttu etukäteen...


Muistini mukaan olen ainakin joskus aikaisemmin tainnut jo tällä foorumilla kiinnittää huomiota tähän järjettömään kahden vuoden määräaikaan -- ennen kuin yhtään tällaista ongelma-casea on ollut käsillä.

Se mitä sanot on, että liikennöitsijän olisi pitänyt harkita tarkemmin ottaako tällaisen riskin. Nimenomaan pointtini: se että joutuu ennen hakemuksen jättämistä arvioimaan keinotekoisesti luotuja riskejä on omiaan säikyttämään yrittäjiä pois riskinotosta. Eli suojelemaan alalla jo toimivia liikennöitsijöitä. Mitään joukkoliikenneasiakkaan kannalta relenvanttia perustelua tuon pykälän olemassaololle ei ole vaan se lienee olemassa vain ja ainoastaan pelotteena, jotta mahdollisimman harva uskaltautuisi yrittämään uusien reittien avaamista. Vai millä tavalla maailma muka on nyt huonompi paikka kun tuota reittiä on kokeiltu ajaa ja havaittu että se ei toimikaan yhtä hyvin kuin muut Onnibus-reitit, joista on kokemusta? Keneltä tämä kokeilu on millään tavalla pois?

----------


## ultrix

> Lienee joskus sukuoikeusmonopolikartelli-liikennöitsijätkin tehneet virheliikkeitä, mutta ajaneet ainakin yhden aikataulukauden, mutta uudet tuulet puhaltavat.


Sukuoikeusmonopolikartelliliikennöitsijöillä on yleensä varaa tehdäkin yksi tällainen moka. Mutta pienillä tilausajoliikenteestä reittiliikenteeseen laajenemaan pyrkivillä ei välttämättä olekaan, vaan yksi tappiolliseksi osoittautuva vuoropari saattaa vetää kahdessa vuodessa koko firman konkurssiin.

Siksi von Knorringilla ei ollut vaihtoehtoa: on parempi joutua 2 vuoden reittiliikenneluvanhakukarenssiin kuin menettää koko omaisuus voudille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siksi von Knorringilla ei ollut vaihtoehtoa: on parempi joutua 2 vuoden reittiliikenneluvanhakukarenssiin kuin menettää koko omaisuus voudille.


Jos edes joutuu. Joukkoliikennelain 33 § antaa viranomaiselle selvän harkintaoikeuden: "Lisäksi reittiliikennelupa on luvanhaltijan pyynnöstä peruutettava osittain tai kokonaan, jos velvollisuutta jatkaa liikenteen harjoittamista on muusta perustellusta syystä pidettävä kohtuuttomana."

Ei liene vaikeaa nähdä, että kohtuuttomana voidaan pitää sitä, että liikennöinti ajaa yrityksen konkurssiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:02 ----------

Ja tässä myös Mötön epäsuora viittaus samaan momenttiin: http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20...ia/2013172/304

----------


## rane

"Reitin voi lopettaa ennen kahden vuoden rajaa, jos toiminta on selkeästi kannattamatonta ja sitä olisi kohtuutonta jatkaa. Näin määrää sama laki, jonka liitto on käytännössä itse sanellut, Möttö sanoo. "

Onko sitten kohtuullista, ainakaan ympäristön kannalta, että monopolisukuyksinoikeusparonit joutuvat ajamaan kahdella tyhjällä autolla peräkkäin vuoroja Helsinkiin ja Helsingistä, tarkoitan tässä Vuorelaa, Savonlinjaa ja Pohjolan liikennettä. Reittiliikennelupien käsittelyohjeissa sanotaan, että siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset ovat sitovia, mutta uusia hakemuksia käsiteltäessä pitää muistaa myös perustuslain takaama elinkeinonvapaus. Tuosta paistaa kyll*(***) erään ministerin, jonka puoluetta en saa kirjoitettua,maailmankuva.

----------


## hylje

Liikenneministeri Kyllönen (vas) ei ole kirosana tällä foorumilla. Mitä epäkohtia tarkalleen siirtymäajan sopimuksissa on, ja miten ne liittyvät ministeripolitiikkaan? 

Käsitykseni mukaan siirtymäajan sopimuksia ei ollut kenenkään liikennöitsijän pakko solmia, kuten ensimmäistä Onnibus-linjaa Tre-Pori edeltävän pikavuoron lakkautus havainnollistaa. Vanha liikennöitsijä voisi siis pelata tasan samoilla pelisäännöillä kuin Onnibus. Tämän kannalta uutta käytäntöä järeämmät sitoumukset siirtymäajan sopimuksessa eivät ole kohtuuttomia. Jos olisivat, useampi vanha liikennöitsijä olisi jättänyt siirtymäajan väliin.

----------


## J_J

> Sukuoikeusmonopolikartelliliikennöitsijöillä on yleensä varaa tehdäkin yksi tällainen moka. Mutta pienillä tilausajoliikenteestä reittiliikenteeseen laajenemaan pyrkivillä ei välttämättä olekaan, vaan yksi tappiolliseksi osoittautuva vuoropari saattaa vetää kahdessa vuodessa koko firman konkurssiin.
> 
> Siksi von Knorringilla ei ollut vaihtoehtoa: on parempi joutua 2 vuoden reittiliikenneluvanhakukarenssiin kuin menettää koko omaisuus voudille.


Veikkaan, että konkurssitavoite olisi saavutettu parissa lisäkuukaudessa kahden vuoden sijaan.

Mitä sitten tulee toteamuksiin "heillä oli kalustokin hankittuna, mistä sille nyt töitä": käsittääkseni Kesälahden Linjalla oli molemmat (aiemmin Pohjolan Liikenteen pikavuoroilla varmasti pari miljoonaa kulkeneet) rippikouluikäiset Scania Eaglet jo ennen kuin mistään Onnibus-reitistä edes haaveilivat. Eli OB-liikennettä varten ei hankittu yhtään autoa. Toisekseen: eipä mahda pääomakulut päätä huimata tuollaisia autoja hankittaessa. Ovat melkein yhtä "halpoja" kuin ihka ensimmäinen Onnibus, eli muuan Bova.

----------


## iiko

> Onko sitten kohtuullista, ainakaan ympäristön kannalta, että monopolisukuyksinoikeusparonit joutuvat ajamaan kahdella tyhjällä autolla peräkkäin vuoroja Helsinkiin ja Helsingistä, tarkoitan tässä Vuorelaa, Savonlinjaa ja Pohjolan liikennettä. Reittiliikennelupien käsittelyohjeissa sanotaan, että siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset ovat sitovia, mutta uusia hakemuksia käsiteltäessä pitää muistaa myös perustuslain takaama elinkeinonvapaus. Tuosta paistaa kyll*(***) erään ministerin, jonka puoluetta en saa kirjoitettua,maailmankuva.


Kannattaa tässä Vuorela-Savonlinja-Pohjolan liikenne -tapauksessa muistaa se, että minun käsittääkseni tässä ryhtyivät isot kiusaamaan pienempää yrittäjää (Vuorela), joka otti ne Hostikalta jääneet vuorot ajaakseen. Hostikkakin oli käsittääkseni aloittanut vuorot ihan sen takia, että nuo isot firmat olivat vähentäneet suoria bussilinjoja Haminasta Helsinkiin. Eli ihan oma häpeä on, jos tekevät tappiota. 

Ja mitä tähän Onnibussiin tulee, niin ei kai aina voi hekään onnistua. Sitäpaitsi niin kauan kuin koko Onnibus on tuollaisten nyrkkipajayrittäjien ketju, sillä ei oikeasti ole mitään mahdollisuuksia missään kilpailutilanteessa kasvaa uskottavaksi kilpailijaksi missään. Joltain Tampere-Helsinki- yms. reitiltä voivat keräillä murusia, mutta muuten tuo ei tule toimimaan ennenkuin ketjuun tulee mukaan pari oikeasti uskottavaa yrittäjää, joilla on omia vuoroja ennestään sekä kalustoa riittävästi omasta takaa.

Jos liikenneministeri Kyllöstä tarkoitat, minusta hänellä ei ole tässä asiassa mitään osaa eikä arpaa. Kyllä ne ovat jo hänen edeltäjänsä tämän koko sopan keittäneet.

----------


## tkp

> Kannattaa tässä Vuorela-Savonlinja-Pohjolan liikenne -tapauksessa muistaa se, että minun käsittääkseni tässä ryhtyivät isot kiusaamaan pienempää yrittäjää (Vuorela)


http://yle.fi/uutiset/kahden_yhtion_...nnalla/6231725

"Lupaa hakiessaan yhtiöt olettivat luvan tulevan vain yhdelle yritykselle vuoroa kohden.

- Järkeähän siinä ei ole ensinkään, Vuorela naurahtaa."

"Liikenneministeri Merja Kyllösen (vas.) mukaan linja-autoliikenteessä eletään siirtymävaihetta, jossa kaikki lupa-asiat eivät ole menneet niin kuin pitäisi"

Eli eiköhän se ole ELY-keskus joka tämän sopan keitti....

----------


## pehkonen

Tämä liikennelupasotku juontaa vanhaan Kekkosslovakiaan ellei pitemmälle. Nyt on turha syyttää Kyllöstä tai nykyisiä ELY-keskuksia, jotka vain tulkitsevat lakeja ja sopimuksia. 

Toki olisi mukavaa että jokainen linja-auton omistava voisi päättää ryhtyä ajamaan jokin "suosittua" vuoroa esi. HKI-TKU. Varsinkin kello neljän pintaan lähtisi parikymmentä yrittäjää omine taksoineen yms. Niin  tänä kärjistys. Alkaa tämä Onnibus-saaga kyllästyttää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toki olisi mukavaa että jokainen linja-auton omistava voisi päättää ryhtyä ajamaan jokin "suosittua" vuoroa esi. HKI-TKU. Varsinkin kello neljän pintaan lähtisi parikymmentä yrittäjää omine taksoineen yms. Niin  tänä kärjistys. Alkaa tämä Onnibus-saaga kyllästyttää.


Muutaman vuoden päästä tämä on periaatteessa totta, kunhan siirtymäajat umpeutuvat. Siinä tilanteessa voisi kyllä liikennöitsijöillekin tulla mieleen toivoa, että pakollinen kahden vuoden sitoutuminen vuoron ajamiseen heitettäisiin historian romukoppaan, minne se kuuluu. Ei vapaassa markkinataloudessa kaivata sen kaltaista sääntelyä.

Eikä tämä ole mikään Onnibus-saaga vaan esimerkki siitä miten "sujuvasti" Suomessa on siirrytty soveltamaan EU:n palvelusopimusasetusta, joka sentään on sitovaa lainsäädäntöä, sitovampaa kuin kansallinen joukkoliikennelaki. Ongelmien jäljet johtavat sylttytehtaan lobbareiden luokse.

----------


## tkp

> Tämä liikennelupasotku juontaa vanhaan Kekkosslovakiaan ellei pitemmälle. Nyt on turha syyttää Kyllöstä tai nykyisiä ELY-keskuksia, jotka vain tulkitsevat lakeja ja sopimuksia. 
> 
> Toki olisi mukavaa että jokainen linja-auton omistava voisi päättää ryhtyä ajamaan jokin "suosittua" vuoroa esi. HKI-TKU. Varsinkin kello neljän pintaan lähtisi parikymmentä yrittäjää omine taksoineen yms. Niin  tänä kärjistys. Alkaa tämä Onnibus-saaga kyllästyttää.


Historia toistaisi itseään? Liikenneluvissa mennään pitemmälle kuin Kekkosslovakiaan. Taisi olla joskus 30-luvulla kun liikennöitsijät nokittelivat toisiaan ja nykyinen lupajärjestelmä perustettiin.

----------


## JaniP

Jee jee! Hyvä voittaa pahanakselin.


"*Hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi valitukset Onnibussin reittiliikenneluvasta*"
http://www.sss.fi/uutiset/452985.html

----------


## moxu

Voisiko joku nyt valistaa tyhmempää kansalaista, että mikä tässä oikeastaan mättää? Turun ja Helsingin välille mahtuisi ainakin jokunen päivittäinen bussivuoro nykyistä enemmänkin, eikä tämän pitäisi mitenkään olla ongelma -varsinkaan, kun pysäkkivalikoimassakin on vaihtelua. Vainiolla tuskin on tällä liikennealueella mitään ihmeempää hätää siinäkään tapauksessa, että sen ja VR/Pohjolan väliset yhteislippukäytännöt romutettaisiin. 
On tietysti totta, että kaikissa busseissa olisi hyvä olla yhtenäinen lippupolitiikka ja Matkahuollon kuvio on sinällään näppärä, mutta tuskinpa sitä nyt muutamalla hassulla rindelliläisellä varsinaisiin vaikeuksiin saatetaan. Ja koska bussi tällä reitillä on kilpailukykyinen junan kanssa myös nopeudessa radan syheröisyyden takia, on tämä linja sellainen, missä busseille on tilaa.
Eri asia on toki Onnibussin projektiluontoiseksi kokeiluksi jäänyt Imatran reitti. Sen lopettaminen lyhyen kokeiluajan jälkeen oli oikeastaan asiakkaiden oikeusturvan vastaista ja tämän ääneen sanoessaan Vainio oli oikeassa. Mutta Turun ja Helsingin välillä tätä riskiä tuskin lienee.

Mitä Pohjolan Liikenteen matkahuoltolaisuuteen tulee, se on minusta omituista, enkä varmasti ole ainoa näin ajatteleva. Mutta se ei varsinaisesti kuulu tähän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä Pohjolan Liikenteen matkahuoltolaisuuteen tulee, se on minusta omituista, enkä varmasti ole ainoa näin ajatteleva. Mutta se ei varsinaisesti kuulu tähän.


Ei varsinaisesti, mutta kommentoin silti, että tilanne saattaa hyvinkin vielä muuttuakin. Linjalupajärjestelmässä vain ei olisi ollut mitään järkevää vaihtoehtoakaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eri asia on toki Onnibussin projektiluontoiseksi kokeiluksi jäänyt Imatran reitti. Sen lopettaminen lyhyen kokeiluajan jälkeen oli oikeastaan asiakkaiden oikeusturvan vastaista ja tämän ääneen sanoessaan Vainio oli oikeassa.


Millä tavalla tuo tapaus on heikentänyt asiakkaiden oikeusturvaa? Väitän että yhtään kärsinyttä ihmistä tuskin löytyy. Vai kärsivätkö ne jotka EIVÄT kulkeneet ko. yhteydellä (mistä syystä se tietenkin oli kannattamaton)?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Minun oikeusturvaani on loukattu, kun vuonna 2003 yritin mennä Kuusisen vaateliikkeestä ostamaan vaatteita, mutta en voinutkaan, kun Kuusinen oli lopetettu 2002.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:33 ----------

Niin ja toinen juttu oli se, kun kävin pari vuotta sitten yhdessä hyvässä ravintolassa. Tulin vuoden päästä uudestaan, mutta se ravintola olikin lopettanut. Ei kai riittänyt asiakkaita. Koin silloin, että oikeusturvaani oli loukattu todella rankasti.

----------


## tkp

> Minun oikeusturvaani on loukattu, kun vuonna 2003 yritin mennä Kuusisen vaateliikkeestä ostamaan vaatteita, mutta en voinutkaan, kun Kuusinen oli lopetettu 2002.


Missään lakipykälässä ei varmaankaan tällöin vaadittu että liikettä tulee pitää pystyssä vähintään kaksi vuotta ja ennen liikkeen lopettamista tästä pitää ilmoittaa viranomaiselle kolme kuukautta etukäteen?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Missään lakipykälässä ei varmaankaan tällöin vaadittu että liikettä tulee pitää pystyssä vähintään kaksi vuotta ja ennen liikkeen lopettamista tästä pitää ilmoittaa viranomaiselle kolme kuukautta etukäteen?


Ei, koska sehän olisi vallan järjetöntä.

Ja nykyiset pykäläthän sallivat liikenteen lopettamisen ennen kahden vuoden määräaikaa, jos sen jatkaminen olisi kohtuutonta. Mutta ilmeisesti yrittäjän konkurssiin ajaminen ei ole yhtään kohtuuton vaatimus?

----------


## rane

Vajaan kahden vuoden päästä tilanne Turku-Helsinki-välillä alkaa olla mielenkiintoinen, kun OB/Rindell aloittaa alun kolmattakymmentä edestakaista vuoroa, ympäri vuorokauden, joka päivä.
Sitten on lähtöjä jo Turusta Helsiinkiin yli 50 päivässä + nämä Raisio-Kuppis-Hki vuorot.

----------


## moxu

Jos tuote ei tunnu olevan kannattava, voidaan kokeilla tuotteen kannattavuuden parantamista esim.nostamalla lippujen hintatasoa. Asiakkaiden lukumäärähän tuskin radikaalisti muuttuisi, kunhan hinta edelleen olisi reitin edullisin.
Niin tai näin, jokin järkevä kompromissihan tässä olisi löydettävä. Täysin vapaa kilpailu ei kuitenkaan toteudu muualla kuin kaikkein vilkkaimmilla reiteillä (kuten HEL-TKU) ja voi olla, että sielläkin järki voittaa. Mikä siis tarkoittanee nykyistä runsaampaa vuorotiheyttä, myös Vainiolla.

Onnibus on sinällään onnistunut markkinointitemppu ja varmasti se parhaimmillaan toimii hyvin, ennen kaikkea tarjonnan täydentäjänä ja väriläiskänä bussiliikenteen karussa julkisuuskuvassa. Mutta on päivänselvää, että se poimii vain mansikat kakusta; 30 päivittäistä lähtöä jollain linjalla tuskin kovin pian realismia, ellei polttoaineen hinta nouse todella rajusti vähentäen yksityisautoilua ja bussiliikenne saa polttoaineestaan vastaavasti jotain verohelpotuksia.

Ja kyllä oikeusturvaani matkustajana on loukattu, jos olen hankkinut paljon käyttämälleni välille sarjalipun, jota en sitten voikaan käyttää, kun liikenne lopetetaan...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos tuote ei tunnu olevan kannattava, voidaan kokeilla tuotteen kannattavuuden parantamista esim.nostamalla lippujen hintatasoa. Asiakkaiden lukumäärähän tuskin radikaalisti muuttuisi, kunhan hinta edelleen olisi reitin edullisin.


Erikoinen tulkinta. Asiakkaiden lompakossa olevan rahan määräkö ei sitten vaikuta vaan pelkästään suhteellinen edullisuusjärjestys? Kannattaisi kerrata taloustieteen perusteet. Vinkki: kysynnän hintajousto.




> Ja kyllä oikeusturvaani matkustajana on loukattu, jos olen hankkinut paljon käyttämälleni välille sarjalipun, jota en sitten voikaan käyttää, kun liikenne lopetetaan...


No olitko ostanut sarjalipun Imatran Onnibussiin? Oliko kukaan muukaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja kyllä oikeusturvaani matkustajana on loukattu, jos olen hankkinut paljon käyttämälleni välille sarjalipun, jota en sitten voikaan käyttää, kun liikenne lopetetaan...





> No olitko ostanut sarjalipun Imatran Onnibussiin? Oliko kukaan muukaan?


Onnibushan selkeästi sanoi, että kaikki vuorot, joille oli ostettu yksikin lippu, ajettiin. Sarjalippuja ei varmasti ole myyty. Ja tietenkin sellaisesta olisi palautettu rahat täysimääräisenä. Ei nyt kannata ihan hölmöksi heittäytyä.

----------


## iiko

> Onnibus on sinällään onnistunut markkinointitemppu ja varmasti se parhaimmillaan toimii hyvin, ennen kaikkea tarjonnan täydentäjänä ja väriläiskänä bussiliikenteen karussa julkisuuskuvassa. Mutta on päivänselvää, että se poimii vain mansikat kakusta; 30 päivittäistä lähtöä jollain linjalla tuskin kovin pian realismia, ellei polttoaineen hinta nouse todella rajusti vähentäen yksityisautoilua ja bussiliikenne saa polttoaineestaan vastaavasti jotain verohelpotuksia.


Kun tuo bussiliikenne joka tapauksessa vapautuu kilpailulle, uudesta hinnoittelumallista on pakko kiinnostua muidenkin kuin pelkästään Onnibussin. Niinkuin olen jo aiemminkin sanonut, Onnibus on niin pieni toimija, ettei heillä ole tässä pelissä mitään jakoa siinä vaiheessa kun isot pojat alkavat pelaamaan samoilla säännöillä. Onnibussi tarvitsisi varteenotettavia kumppaneita, tuollaiset muutaman auton pikkupuljat eivät niitä ole. Ei liikenteen laajentamista voi perustaa sille, että haetaan joku pääosin tilausajotoimija mukaan, joka sitten mahdollisesti yrittäjän riskillä ostaa läjän isojen firmojen vanhoja autoja linjalle. Toisaalta isot pojat ovat sitten jo niin isoja, etteivät he tarvitse mitään Onnibussia yhtään mihinkään. 

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että siinä vaiheessa jos vaikkapa joku näistä pääkaupunkiseudun monikansallisista yrityksistä - vaikkapa Veolia - alkaa olla kiinnostunut vapautuvasta kaukoliikenteen kilpailusta, on näiden sukufirmojen syytä olla varuillaan, jos eivät ole itse valmistautuneet. Käsittääkseni Veolian paikallinen toimari on antanut ymmärtää, että kaukoliikenne kiinnostaa myös.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niinkuin olen jo aiemminkin sanonut, Onnibus on niin pieni toimija, ettei heillä ole tässä pelissä mitään jakoa siinä vaiheessa kun isot pojat alkavat pelaamaan samoilla säännöillä.


Saapa nähdä. Kilpailuvirasto kyllä puuttuu saalistushinnoitteluun. Ja nykyajan markkinoilla brändiarvo on se, jolla on oikeasti merkitystä. Onnibus on oikeasti toimiva brändi, toisin kuin siististi cool ExpressBus.

----------


## LateZ

Ei tuollaisista Imatran linjan kaltaisista kokeiluista ole asiakkaalle hyötyäkään. Matkustustottumukset muuttuvat hitaasti eikä millään parissa kuukaudessa näe, millaiseksi matkustus kehittyy. Aikataulu oli varsin hyvä, matkustajia olisi pitänyt löytyä. Markkinoitiinkohan tuota lainkaan Imatra-Kouvola-Lappeenranta -seudulla? Onnibussilla on ollut tuuria muiden linjojensa kanssa, jos ne ovat alusta lähtien löytäneet paikkansa.

Kahden vuoden liikennöintivaatimus kieltämättä kuulostaa raskaalta. Kuitenkin nähdäkseni pitäisi reittilupien kanssakin päästä siihen, että liikenne aloitettaisiin kouluvuoden alkaessa tai päättyessä tai vuodenvaihteessa ja lakkautukset ja muutokset ajoitettaisiin samoihin aikoihin. Selkeä malli olisi sellainen, jossa vaikkapa tuollaisen Imatran linjan lakkaamisesta kesäkuun alussa pitäisi ilmoittaa helmikuun loppuun mennessä ja mahdollisesti tilalle tulevan liikenteen luvat pitäisi anoa maaliskuun loppuun mennessä. Sitten olisi huhtikuu vielä aikaa viilata lupahakemuksia, jos siis vaikkapa useampi yrittäjä anoo kovin päällekkäistä liikennettä ja jo valmiiksi tiedetään, ettei molemmille riitä matkustajia sellaisella aikataululla. Toukokuun alussa sitten viranomainen vahvistaisi luvat ja ne laitettaisiin rekisteriin ja aikataulupalveluihin ym. 

Ehkäpä on hieman unohtunut Onnibus-keskustelussa se, että merkittävä osa koko maan bussiliikenteestä tulee toteutumaan reittiliikenteenä. Tässä joukossa on paljon sellaisia vuoroja, jotka ovat välttämättömiä tai tarpeellisia ja joiden lakatessa on liikenne syytä korvata ostoliikenteellä. Jos kuntakeskuksesta kaupunkiin pääsee asioille lauantaina pikavuorolla, jonka lippujärjestelmä ja aikataulu mahdollistavat kohtuullisesti asioinnin, ei ole välttämätöntä ajaa rinnalla ostoliikenteen vakiovuoroa. Jos kuitenkin halutaan se lauantaivuoro ajaa, on järkevämpi ajaa se vaikka tuntia ennen tai jälkeen reittiliikenteen pikavuoron, jolloin asiointimahdollisuudet paranevat. Jos reittivuoroja syntyy ja kuolee jatkuvasti, tulee täydentävästä ostoliikenteestä melkoista silppua. Etenkin koulu- ja opiskelumatkojen osalta joudutaan ostamaan uusi liikenne siten, ettei liikennöinti keskeydy lainkaan. Jos ostoliikenteestä ei saada muodostettua järkeviä kokonaisuuksia, nousee liikenteen järjestämisen hinta tarpettoman korkeaksi. 40 km:n päähän ammattikouluun hakeutuvalla pitää myös olla jonkinlainen tae siitä, että bussiliikenne jatkuu.

Etelä-Suomen keskeiset pikavuororeitit ja syrjäseutujen viimeiset itsekannattavat pitkät vakiovuorot eivät hyvin istu samaan muottiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Matkustustottumukset muuttuvat hitaasti eikä millään parissa kuukaudessa näe, millaiseksi matkustus kehittyy.


Tämä on toki myös totta. Tässä tapauksessa osa ongelmaa kai oli, että liikennöitsijällä oli kovin vähän likviditeettiä kattaa tappiollista liikennettä pitkään. Mutta se pitää minusta olla yrittäjien itse vapaasti arvioitavissa oleva asia, eikä viranomaisen tule siihen puuttua. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan menettänytkään mitään, paitsi liikennöitsijä itse.

Kuluttajien oikeuksista pidetään kyllä huolta sitten kaikella muulla säännöllä; siihen se kahden vuoden vaatimus ei anna minkäänlaista lisäturvaa. Eikä kahden vuoden jakso myöskään ole riittävän pitkä siihen, että ihmiset voisivat tehdä oikeasti merkittäviä sitoumuksia, tyyliin asunnon hankinta tai työpaikan vaihto, joten en kerrassaan ymmärrä, mikä se pointti siinä on. Siinä kuuden kuukauden ennakkoilmoituksessa sentään on jokin pointti, mutta sekin tulisi säätää niin, että se on liikennettä aloittaessa lyhyempi. Tai mieluummin antaa markkinoiden ratkaista senkin oikea pituus, eli liikennöitsijä on sitoutunut ajamaan vain aikataulukautensa ja/tai myynnissä olevat vuorot.

----------


## iiko

> Saapa nähdä. Kilpailuvirasto kyllä puuttuu saalistushinnoitteluun. Ja nykyajan markkinoilla brändiarvo on se, jolla on oikeasti merkitystä. Onnibus on oikeasti toimiva brändi, toisin kuin siististi cool ExpressBus.


Joku voisi pitää Onnibussin nykyistäkin hinnoittelua saalistushinnoitteluna. EB:stä olen samaa mieltä. Minusta koko homman markkinointi on ollut lähinnä vitsi niin kauan kuin koko ketju on ollut olemassa. Toisaalta jos ei ole olemassa kilpailua, niin mitä sitä mainoksiinkaan turhaan enempää resurssoituja. Elähtäneitä so last season -artisteja saa varmaan halvalla. Ymmärrän aika hyvin Kaakkois-Suomen entisiä firmoja, kuten Onni Vilkasta ettei siellä päin kiinnostanut maalata autojaan samanvärisiksi kuin muilla. Onnin brändi vinttikoirineen oli yksinkertaisesti upea. 

Eikä muiden tarvitse edes mitään saalistushinnoittelua harrastaa. Tässä keskustelussa mainitut Turku-Helsinki taikka Porvoo-Helsinki-välit vaativat kalustoa sen verran, ettei niitä ihan kuka tahansa pysty ajamaan uskottavasti. Ja kun isolla firmalla on ihan sama oikeus laittaa lippujensa hinnat samanlaiselle tasolle kuin Onnibussillakin, niin oikeasti ei ole Onnibussilla mitään jakoa pidemmän päälle. Jollain rajatulla markkina-alueella asia on ihan toinen. Sieltä hiljalleen kasvavana voisi homma toimia, mutta mitään suuremmista kaappauksista ei kannattaisi haaveilla. 

Maailmalla toimivat halpabussifirmat, kuten Megabus UK ja Megabus US ovat isoja firmoja ja ajavat tuoreella ja isolla kalustolla. Esim. MB US ajelee reittejään Van Hoolin Astromegoilla. Väitän että tuliteränä aika hintava kulkuväline. Jossain se laatu tulee täälläkin mittariksi, varsinkin kun lähdetään pidemmälle reitille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joku voisi pitää Onnibussin nykyistäkin hinnoittelua saalistushinnoitteluna.


Miten niin? Saalistushinnoittelu edellyttää, että reittiä ajetaan alle muuttuvien kustannusten. Onnibus ei taida yhtään reittiä ajaa edes alle kokonaiskustannusten. Yksittäisiä vuoroja toki, mutta se ei ole saalistushinnoittelua, kuten ei myöskään yksittäisten tarjousten myynti. Sitä paitsi 3 euron lippukaan ei ole alle sen yhden paikan marginaaliskustannusten.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miten niin? Saalistushinnoittelu edellyttää, että reittiä ajetaan alle muuttuvien kustannusten. Onnibus ei taida yhtään reittiä ajaa edes alle kokonaiskustannusten. Yksittäisiä vuoroja toki, mutta se ei ole saalistushinnoittelua, kuten ei myöskään yksittäisten tarjousten myynti. Sitä paitsi 3 euron lippukaan ei ole alle sen yhden paikan marginaaliskustannusten.


Lisäksi saalistushinnoittelu edellyttää tyypillisesti määräävää markkina-asemaa, jonka yksi väärinkäyttötapa se on. Miten lilliputtimainen kilpailija voisi mitenkään ahdistella alan goljatteja saalistushinnoittelulla? Kertokaa minulle millä menetelmällä tuo onnistuisi. Nimittäin jos resepti löytyy niin se mullistaa kilpailun alalla kuin alalla. Se tarkoittaisi että sen jälkeen kuka tahansa voisi mennä mille tahansa markkinoille ja vain ottaa ne haltuunsa. Voisi olla taloustieteen Nobel luvassa, jos tuollaisen ihmereseptin keksisi...  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lisäksi saalistushinnoittelu edellyttää tyypillisesti määräävää markkina-asemaa, jonka yksi väärinkäyttötapa se on. Miten lilliputtimainen kilpailija voisi mitenkään ahdistella alan goljatteja saalistushinnoittelulla? Kertokaa minulle millä menetelmällä tuo onnistuisi. Nimittäin jos resepti löytyy niin se mullistaa kilpailun alalla kuin alalla. Se tarkoittaisi että sen jälkeen kuka tahansa voisi mennä mille tahansa markkinoille ja vain ottaa ne haltuunsa. Voisi olla taloustieteen Nobel luvassa, jos tuollaisen ihmereseptin keksisi...


No ei se itse asiassa taloustieteen nobelia tarvitse, vaan vain valtavat määrät pääomaa, josta kattaa tappiot. Mutta sitähän ei Onnibussilla ole.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No ei se itse asiassa taloustieteen nobelia tarvitse, vaan vain valtavat määrät pääomaa, josta kattaa tappiot. Mutta sitähän ei Onnibussilla ole.


Jos pieni peluri hinnoittelee alle goljatin hintatason, se tyypillisesti perustuu tehokkaampaan toimintaan. Tämä ei ole saalistusta. Pienellä pelurilla ei tyypillisesti ole rahkeita hinnoitella alle muuttuvien kustannusten kovin pitkään. Lisäksi saalistuksen tavoite on ajaa kilpailijat pois markkinoilta ja sitten nostaa hintoja. Tämä vaatii todella vahvaa kassaa. Millä pieni peluri voisi muuten hinnoitella niin alakanttiin pysyvästi kuin isolla kassalla? Ei mitenkään. Sitä tarkoitan taloustieteen Nobelilla: miten saa kamelin menemään neulansilmästä - tai ehkä tässä tapauksessa pikemminkin miten neulansilmän saisi pyöräytettyä kamelin ympäri.

Puhtaan hypoteettisesti voi ajatella että jos sellainen konsti olisi käytössä niin sittenhän kuka tahansa tyhjätasku voisi turvautua siihen, ja firmat ajaisivat toisiaan kilpaa ulos markkinoilta saalistushinnoittelulla.

No joo, sellainen (epärehellinen) konsti voisi olla, että myy valtavalla tappiolla, sen jälkeen hakeutuu konkurssiin ja pistää uuden putiikin pystyyn. Uudestaan ja uudestaan. Mutta ei tätäkään voi pitkään tehdä: rahoituksen saanti tyrehtyy ja liiketoimintakielto ynnä vankila napsahtaa. Elleivät hyvät veljet jeesaa. Onhan sitä kaikkea joka lähtöön tapahtunut.

Saalistushinnoittelu toki onnistuu jos yhden alan jätti laajentaa toiselle alalle. Mutta silloin kyseessä ei ole lilliputtifirma. Ja jos pienellä firmalla on takanaan hirmuinen rahoitus, niin eihän se sitten enää ole pieni firma. Kieltämättä vähän semantiikkaa.

Pointti on että Onnibussin kokoinen ja sen resursseilla varustettu minifirma ei voi oikein mitenkään turvautua saalistushinnoitteluun. Ja määräävä markkina-asema liittyy tähän siten, että saalistushinnoittelulla joko tavoitellaan tai puolustetaan määräävää markkina-asemaa. Tyypillisesti puolustetaan, koska silloin siihen löytyy resursseja. Markkinoiden valloittamiseen se on äärimmäisen kallis tapa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Niin siis jos puhutaan pienestä yrityksestä, niin toki saalistushinnoittelu ei onnistu. Tarkoitin vain sanoa, ettei se vaadi määräävää markkina-asemaa. Joskin yleensä saalistushinnoittelua tehdään vain vahvalla markkinaosuudella, koska markkinoiden valtaus nollasta tulisi niin kalliiksi.

----------


## iiko

> Miten niin? Saalistushinnoittelu edellyttää, että reittiä ajetaan alle muuttuvien kustannusten. Onnibus ei taida yhtään reittiä ajaa edes alle kokonaiskustannusten. Yksittäisiä vuoroja toki, mutta se ei ole saalistushinnoittelua, kuten ei myöskään yksittäisten tarjousten myynti. Sitä paitsi 3 euron lippukaan ei ole alle sen yhden paikan marginaaliskustannusten.


Toisaalta jos ala vapautuu kilpailulle, onko enää koko saalistushinnoittelun käsitettä olemassa? HSL-alueellakin ajetaan suuri osa linjoista selkeällä tappiolla eikä ole kuluttajaviranomaisesta kuulunut yhtään mitään. 

No, joka tapauksessa kun isot tajuavat, että moinen hinnoittelumalli on elinehto, niin sen jälkeen ei ole Onnibussilla pahemmin laajenemismahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisaalta jos ala vapautuu kilpailulle, onko enää koko saalistushinnoittelun käsitettä olemassa?


On tietysti. Saalistushinnoittelua ei voi edes harrastaa kuin vapaan kilpailun markkinoilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------




> HSL-alueellakin ajetaan suuri osa linjoista selkeällä tappiolla eikä ole kuluttajaviranomaisesta kuulunut yhtään mitään.


Eipä kyse olekaan kuluttajamarkkinoista. Ja varmaankin saalistushinnoitteluun puututaan paljon herkemmin kuluttajamarkkinoilla. Veolian ja Nobinan pitäisi olla minusta itse aktiivisempia, jos epäilevät HelBiä saalistushinnoittelusta. Ja saalistushinnoittelu tosiaan edellyttäisi, että linjaa ajetaan alle muuttuvien kustannusten. Ja kilpailutuksessa ei yhden tappiollisen tarjouksen perusteella vielä voi sanoa mitään. Joskus saatetaan tehdä tarjous, joka vain minimoi tappiot verrattuna siihen, ettei tarjouskilpailun liikennettä saadakaan. Pitkällä aikavälillä se tietysti ajaa yrityksiä konkurssiin, mutta konkurssienkaan teko ei vielä kerro saalistushinnoittelusta. Konkurssit ovat normaali osa vapaiden markkinoiden kehitystä ja kiertokulkua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------

Enkä tiedä tarkkaan, miten kilpailuviranomainen saalistushinnoittelun laittomuutta tulkitsee, mutta voi olla että se muuttuu laittomaksi vasta, kun sitä tehdään omaa määräävää markkina-asemaa väärinkäyttäen. Markkinoille tulo tappiolla myynnillä voi olla hyväksyttyä muutenkin. Tai sitten ei. En nyt muista mitään hyviä esimerkkejä valitettavasti aiheesta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Enkä tiedä tarkkaan, miten kilpailuviranomainen saalistushinnoittelun laittomuutta tulkitsee, mutta voi olla että se muuttuu laittomaksi vasta, kun sitä tehdään omaa määräävää markkina-asemaa väärinkäyttäen. Markkinoille tulo tappiolla myynnillä voi olla hyväksyttyä muutenkin. Tai sitten ei. En nyt muista mitään hyviä esimerkkejä valitettavasti aiheesta.


En muista tarkkaan minäkään, mutta mielikuvani on että ei olisi laitonta Suomessa ilman määräävää markkinaosuutta. Suomessa on pääosin vapaus hinnoitella miten haluaa.

Sen sijaan sen tiedän, että Ranskassa on laitonta myydä alle muuttuvien kustannusten. Kyse ei ole edes mistään "pehmeästä" kilpailuoikeuden asiasta vaan rikoksesta. Siellä esim. myymäläpäällikkö saattaa joutua henkilökohtaisesti rikosoikeuteen samalle penkille vuoroaan odottamaan ryöstäjien ja murhaajien kanssa. Ja seuraamukset määrätään tyyliin sakko kertaa havaittujen rikosten määrä. Eli yksi myyty yksikkö on yksi rikos. Summat nousevat siis nopeasti tähtitieteellisiksi. Muistaakseni vankeustuomiokin on käytössä.

Onpahan edes jotain hyötyä, että aikoinaan opiskelijavaihdossa Ranskassa suoritin kurssin markkinoinnin juridisista riskeistä...  :Wink:

----------


## Allison

> Mielenkiinnolla odottaen, kuinka hyvin aikataulut tulevat pitämään talviolosuhteissa paikkansa. Tampere - Pori -sivusta kun pitäisi 70 km/h keskinopeudella suoriutua ja Valtatie 11:llä kaiketi 80:n talvinopeusrajoitus. Porissa näyttää olevan vähimmillään 5 min "kääntö" paluusivulle, joten kovin paljon ylimääräistä häiriötä ei matkan varrella saisi tulla vastaan mikäli aikatauluista todella halutaan pitää kiinni.


Käytäntö on osoittanut, että talvinopeusrajoituksilla aikataulut ovat nappiinsa, ja kesänopeusrajoituksilla (=suurimman osaa vuotta) löysät.

JT: Mikä on viestisi sisältöarvo?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:27 ----------




> Tuossa taitaapi käydä niin, että pystyäkseen vastaamaan kysyntään, uuden yhtiön on otettava käyttöön toinenkin bussi.
> Sitten ollaankin tilanteessa, että kustannukset alkavat olla tasoissa nyt lopettavan Satakunnan Liikenteen kanssa.
> Matkustajien määrä ei paljon lisääntyne.


Käytössä on yksi bussi, ja matkustajamäärät ovat moninkertaiset verrattuna Satakunnan Liikenteen matkustajamääriin reitillä.

rane: Mikä on viestisi sisältöarvo?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:27 ----------




> Minä olen kyllä nyt kerrankin Koiviston Auton johtajan kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Minusta matkan hinta pitää olla kaikille maksaville sama, vaikka sitten hiljaisena aikana matka olisikin halvempi. Jokin selvä ja yksinkertainen logiikka pitää olla. Kaluston osalta tässä lähdetään valmiiksi rippikoulu ikäisellä autolla liikkeelle, ja laajemmassa mittakaavassa tulee varmasti vaikeuksia saada kulut peittoon - eriasia tietysti on, jos yhtä autoa ajetaan yhdellä linjalla pitkälti isännän voimin. Anteeksi nyt vaan, jos olen ilonpilaaja.


Kokemus on osoittanut, että kysyntäperusteinen hinnoittelu on nostanut joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä sekä Tampere-Pori-välillä että muuallakin, alkaen lentoliikenteestä.

Takamoottori: Mikä on viestisi sisältöarvo?

----------


## killerpop

> Käytäntö on osoittanut...
> 
> 
> Käytössä on yksi bussi, ja matkustajamäärät ovat moninkertaiset verrattuna Satakunnan Liikenteen matkustajamääriin reitillä.


Käytäntö on osoittanut sen, että käytössä on kolme bussia: 1x Volvo 8500, 1x Lahti402 ja 1x Bova Futura. Lisäksi satunnaiset Tokeet ja Keskimatkat.
Allison: Mikä on viestisi sisältöarvo?

----------


## Allison

> Onko sinulla esittää faktatietoa siitä, että Onnibus'in reittiliikenne Tampereen ja Porin välillä olisi jo osoittanut liiketaloudellisen kannattavuutensa tilanteessa, jossa palkatut kuljettajat hoitavat linja-auton ajamisen "ilmaiseksi" ajavien yrittäjien sijasta? Mikäli on, niin esittäisitkö nämä faktat myös meille tavallisille kuolevaisille? Minulla ainakaan ei ole tälläistä tietoa ollut käytettävissäni tähän mennessä.
> 
> Mitä sitten tulee palvelutasoon Tampere-Pori-Tampere -reitillä, on se kokenut selkeän heikennyksen asiakkaan kannalta. En siis puhu palvelun laadusta (missä en usko olevan Onnibus'in kohdalla moitittavaa), vaan palvelun määrästä. Tämä on yksiselitteistä faktaa, ei kuvitelmaa.


Liikenteessä noudatetaan AKT:n työehtosopimusta. Liikenne on kannattavaa.

Porin ja Tampereen välinen palvelutaso parani. Porissa "toimistotyöaikaa" eli 8-16 työskenteleville syntyi täydelliset aikataulut. Iltayhteyksissä Porista Tampereeölle oli aikaisemmin paha puute: viimeinen juna lähti 18:15, viimeinen (vaihdollinen) bussiyhteys 18:25. Nyt OB:n tarjonta toi uuden iltalähdön Porista klo 21:00.

Ainoat poisjääneet yhteydet olivat junan kanssa päällekkäisiä.

Tarkastellaampa sitten OB:n nykyisiä, Satakunnan Liikenteen vanhoja tai VR:n nykyisiä matkustamääriä, niin niiden enemmistölle palvelutarjonnan ajallinen kattavuus parani merkittävästi.

J_J: Ei asiakas saa siitä lisäarvoa, että samaan aikaan lähtee 50-paikkainen Kabus ja 500-paikkainen taajamajuna. Asiakas saa siitä lisäarvoa, että myös klo 18:30 jälkeen, jopa klo 21, pääsee Porista pois.

J_J: Mikä oli viestisi sisältöarvo?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:50 ----------




> Käväsin testaamassa Onnibussia viikonloppuna. Idea on hyvä, ei siinä mitään. Se mutta tulee siinä, kun ko. yrityksellä on ainoalla reitillään markkinamonopoliasema tällä hetkellä. En oikein ymmärrä, että mikseivät suoraan mene mh:n taksojen mukaan ja kerää enemmän rahaa. Vai kilpailevatko junaa vastaan? Matkustajia tuntui olevan kyllä, eli ilmeisesti matkustajien keskuudessa otettu ihan hyvin vastaan. Kalusto nyt oli mitä oli, käytetty Volvo 9700 ehkä olisi ollut parempi kun tuo Bova, mielipidekysymyksiä. Tällä hetkellähän Onnibus on, kuten todettua parin miehen nyrkkipaja. Sittenhän vasta näkee, miten yritys oikeasti pärjää kun avataan uudet reitit, jos avataan, riippuen siitä saavatko liikenneluvat. Kovin kauaa polkuhinnoilla ei firmaa pyöritetä, kun samaan aikaan pitää maksaa "oikeille" kuljettajille palkkaa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan tulevaisuutta


Ilmailu-, hotelli-, laiva- ja ulkomaiden bussi- ja rautatiemarkkinoilla kysyntäperusteinen hinnoittelu on osoittautunut kannattavimmaksi. Myös VR ja MH ovat menossa tähän suuntaan.

Myös Onnibussin hinnoittelu on tehnyt Tampere-Pori-reitistä kannattavan.

Aleksi.K: Oletko tosiaan sitä mieltä, että Onnibussin valitsema hinnoitteluideologia on pielessä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:50 ----------




> Kuule Jani
> Hyvin itse tiedät, että syypää on LVM, joka linjaa, että tuettuja lippuja (pääosin seutulippuja) ei saa kelpuuttaa maksuksi markkinaehtoisissa eli reittiliikennevuoroissa, eikä halua käyttää EU asetuksen ns. yleistä sääntöä, jolla asia hoituisi.  Jopa MH:n hallituksessa (SL) tai LAL:n hallituksessa (PL) edustettuina olevien yritysten reittiliikennevuoroja ei ole otettu Infojärjestelmiin, koska edellytys on, että kaikki MH:n lipputuotteet kelpuutetaan.
> Muutoin asiakasta petetään.  Hänen pitää voida luottaa, että MH:n lippu kelpaa vuoroissa, jotka ilmoitetaan MH:n aikatauluinfossa.
> Hyvinkin tasapuolista Onnibussin kohtelu siis taitaa ollakin, toisin kuin väität.
> Taitaa olla vaan niin, että Sinäkin kuulut niihin, jotka haluavat Suomesta loppuvan yritysaloitteisen bussiliikenteen. Viranomaisvetoinen, kallis ja kankea on niiiin hienoa ja hyvää!


Nimimerkki masi: MH esittää aikataulujärjestelmissään myös reittiliikennevuoroja. Niissä on vain huomautus "tuetut lipputuotteet eivät kelpaa".

Yritysaloitteinen bussiliikenne ei ole loppumassa, päin vastoin, se on vasta alkamassa. Kun periytyvät sukuoikeidet lopulta päättyvät, liikennöi ainakin Onnibus markkinaehtoisesti. Ilman sukuoikeuksia, ilman tukiaisia.

Martti Paunu kertoi syyskuussa Pirkanmaan liikennevaikuttajien tapaamisessa, että 9-tien palvelut loppuvat jos pikavuorot eivät enää saa tukiaisia. OB-verkosto on yrittänyt saada lisää vuoroja 9-tielle ilman tukiaisia, mutta ELY katsoi uuden markkinaehtoisen tarjonnan aiheuttavan "vakavaa ja jatkuvaa haittaa" Paunun tukiaisia saavalle pikavuoroliikenteelle. Tosin päätöstä oli "herkistelty" Paunun esittämällä virkamiesten uhkailulla, jonka oikeusoppinut totesi huonon tavan mukaiseksi HS:n artikkelissa. Olen siis aivan varma, ettei palvelut lopu tukiaisten loputtua, päin vastoin.

----------


## killerpop

> Porin ja Tampereen välinen palvelutaso parani. Porissa "toimistotyöaikaa" eli 8-16 työskenteleville syntyi täydelliset aikataulut. Iltayhteyksissä Porista Tampereeölle oli aikaisemmin paha puute: viimeinen juna lähti 18:15, viimeinen (vaihdollinen) bussiyhteys 18:25. Nyt OB:n tarjonta toi uuden iltalähdön Porista klo 21:00.
> 
> Ainoat poisjääneet yhteydet olivat junan kanssa päällekkäisiä.


Itse olen ollut Pori-Tampere-Pori yhteyksien suurkäyttäjä. Kuten minulla, myös valtaosalla tätä reittiä kulkevilla, suunta on ollut aamuksi Tampereelle ja illaksi Poriin. 5:50 Porista lähtevä bussi ei tiettävästi ollut minkään junan kanssa päällekkäinen vaan ainoa yhteys, jolla kerkesi aamukahdeksaksi Tampereelle. Tätä itsekin käytin. Paluusuunnassa sitten 17:15 Tampereelta Poriin, joka oli käytännössä ensimmäinen mahdollinen yhteys, koska klo 15 vuoro oli liian aikainen työajan suhteen. Tätä aukkoa ei todellakaan paikkaa 14:15 ja 19:15 lähtevät Mötöt, eikä vastaavasti Porista sellainen yhteys, jolla kerkiää vasta kymmeneksi. Kaupunkien
välinen työssäkäynti ei ole niin yksinkertainen asia, vaikka hätäkeskusuudistuksen myötä Tampereelta työt siirtyi Poriin. Pääasiassa virta on toisinpäin, Satakunnasta tullaan ja tultaisiin tänne itä-Satakuntaan, jos se vain olisi mahdollista. Allison: Mikä oli viestisi sisältöarvo?

----------


## Allison

> Itse olen ollut Pori-Tampere-Pori yhteyksien suurkäyttäjä. Kuten minulla, myös valtaosalla tätä reittiä kulkevilla, suunta on ollut aamuksi Tampereelle ja illaksi Poriin. 5:50 Porista lähtevä bussi ei tiettävästi ollut minkään junan kanssa päällekkäinen vaan ainoa yhteys, jolla kerkesi aamukahdeksaksi Tampereelle. Tätä itsekin käytin. Paluusuunnassa sitten 17:15 Tampereelta Poriin, joka oli käytännössä ensimmäinen mahdollinen yhteys, koska klo 15 vuoro oli liian aikainen työajan suhteen. Tätä aukkoa ei todellakaan paikkaa 14:15 ja 19:15 lähtevät Mötöt, eikä vastaavasti Porista sellainen yhteys, jolla kerkiää vasta kymmeneksi. Kaupunkien
> välinen työssäkäynti ei ole niin yksinkertainen asia, vaikka hätäkeskusuudistuksen myötä Tampereelta työt siirtyi Poriin. Pääasiassa virta on toisinpäin, Satakunnasta tullaan ja tultaisiin tänne itä-Satakuntaan, jos se vain olisi mahdollista. Allison: Mikä oli viestisi sisältöarvo?


Porista lähtee junia Tampereelle siten, että saapumisajat ovat 6:48 ja 7:48. Tampereelta Poriin juna lähtee mm. 14:14, 16:14, ja 18:14. Työssäkäynti onnistuu siis erinomaisesti.

Mitä tulee yhden bussin tarpeeseen: kyseessä on yksi autokierto. Siihen voidaan sijoittaa vaikka jokaiselle linjasivulle eri kalustoyksilö, mutta aikaisempi kirjoittaja tarkoitti nimenomaan autokiertoa. 10 vuoden reittiliikennelun aikana tullaan näkemään aika monta autoyksilöä ja nykyinen yksilö kierrätettynä oluttölkeiksi.

Killerpop: Saivartelu ja disinformaatio ei rikastuta tätä foorumia.

----------


## J_J

> Saivartelu ja disinformaatio ei rikastuta tätä foorumia.


Sen sijaan kaukaa menneisyydestä kaivettujen viestien kommentointi (nykytietoihin vedoten) tai niiden "sisältöarvon" perään vinkuminen rikastuttaa? Liiketoimintajohtajalla lienee ollut odotettua enemmän joutoaikaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

> J_J: Ei asiakas saa siitä lisäarvoa, että samaan aikaan lähtee 50-paikkainen Kabus ja 500-paikkainen taajamajuna.
> 
> Porista lähtee junia Tampereelle siten, että saapumisajat ovat 6:48 ja 7:48. Tampereelta Poriin juna lähtee mm. 14:14, 16:14, ja 18:14. Työssäkäynti onnistuu siis erinomaisesti.


Onnibus käsittääkseni haki Pori-tampere välille uutta vuoroparia niin että auto olisi lähtenyt Porista klo. 6.00 ja ollut Tampereella hieman ennen kahdeksaa. Toiseen suuntaan lähtö olisi ollut Tampereelta 16.15. Mitä lisäarvoa asiakas olisi saanut siitä että samaan aikaan olisi lähtenyt 50-paikkainen Onnibus ja 500-paikkainen taajamajuna? Juna palvelee lisäksi Nokia-Pori välillä matkustavia asiakkaita.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä lisäarvoa asiakas olisi saanut siitä että samaan aikaan olisi lähtenyt 50-paikkainen Onnibus ja 500-paikkainen taajamajuna?


Tilaisuuden matkustaa halvemmalla, tietysti. Tämähän pointti ei tainnut toteutua Satakunnann Liikenteen aikaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Onnibus käsittääkseni haki Pori-tampere välille uutta vuoroparia niin että auto olisi lähtenyt Porista klo. 6.00 ja ollut Tampereella hieman ennen kahdeksaa. Toiseen suuntaan lähtö olisi ollut Tampereelta 16.15. Mitä lisäarvoa asiakas olisi saanut siitä että samaan aikaan olisi lähtenyt 50-paikkainen Onnibus ja 500-paikkainen taajamajuna?


Vaihdottoman yhteyden Hervantaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Killerpop: Saivartelu ja disinformaatio ei rikastuta tätä foorumia.


Minulla ei ole mitään Onnibusia vastaan, ennemminkin päinvastoin. Minusta on hyvä, että rohkeat, hyvin koulutetut ja innovatiiviset ihmiset saavat mahdollisuuden toteuttaa näitä ominaisuuksiaan haluamallaan tavalla. 
Kerronpa esimerkin alasta, jossa itse työskentelen. Opetan tanssia. Tällä alalla vallitsee suhteellisesti ajateltuna mielestäni ylivoimaisesti nurinkurisin tilanne koko maassa. Toistaiseksi on vielä mahdollista kehittää itseään ja hankkia tällä työllä toimeentulonsa. Viimeisen vajaa 10 vuoden aikana on homma mennyt kuitenkin sellaiseksi, että pääasialliset kilpailijat ovat yhdistyksiä ja kansalaisopistoja, jotka nauttivat (mielestäni täysin perusteettomasti!) tiettyjä vapauksia joista yrittäjä voi vain haaveilla. Pahinta tässä kuitenkin on se, että on olemassa joitakin oikeuden ennakkopäätöksiä, joiden mukaan kilpaileva yhdistys olisi velvollinen maksamaan mm. arvonlisäveroa, mutta verohallinto ei tähän päivään mennessä ole uskaltanut toistuvista yhteydenotoista huolimatta puuttua asiaan. Samalla on patentti- ja rekisterihallitus hyväksynyt useiden tällaisten yhdistysten perustamisen lainkaan puuttumatta siihen, että ilmiselvästi ne ovat todellisuudessa alunperinkin lähteneet myös bisnestä tekemään. Lisäksi nämä yhdistykset - jotka eivät muuten täysipäiväisesti työllistä oikein ketään - pitävät yllä varsin kyseenalaista toimintakulttuuria.
Mielestäni aito kilpailu on sitä, että kaikki toimijat olisivat lähtökohtaisesti mahdollisimman samoilla viivoilla, eli niitä ainakin periaatteessa koskisivat samat oikeudet, velvoitteet ja säädökset ja että myös niitä noudatettaisiin. Ainakaan minun alallani tällaisesta ollaan todella kaukana, eikä joukkoliikennealakaan erilaisista syistä mikään helppo tässä suhteessa taida olla...

Pahoittelen, että meni hieman offtopicin puolelle, mutta halusin tuoda keskusteluun oman näkökulmani...

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onnibus Oy on saanut luvat Rauma-Helsinki Länsisatama-linjalle. Muut hakemukset hylättiin, lisäksi Oulu-Jyväskylä-reittiä nopeutetaan jättämällä muutama pysäkki pois Oulun suunnassa.

----------


## iiko

> Onnibus Oy on saanut luvat Rauma-Helsinki Länsisatama-linjalle. Muut hakemukset hylättiin, lisäksi Oulu-Jyväskylä-reittiä nopeutetaan jättämällä muutama pysäkki pois Oulun suunnassa.


"Helsingissä on Länsisatama, jossa vuorojen saapumis- ja lähtöajat on suunniteltu Tallinnan laivoja varten." Tämä on aika mielenkiintoinen kommentti, sillä ensimmäinen vuoro saapuu klo 9.00. Finlandia lähtee 9.15. Aika kiire tulee. Tallinkin vuoroon 10.30 tuo taas kuulostaa kovin aikaiselta. Jälkimmäinen on sitten klo 18 satamassa, jolla kerennee Europan kyytiin.

----------


## J_J

> "Helsingissä on Länsisatama, jossa vuorojen saapumis- ja lähtöajat on suunniteltu Tallinnan laivoja varten." Tämä on aika mielenkiintoinen kommentti, sillä ensimmäinen vuoro saapuu klo 9.00. Finlandia lähtee 9.15. Aika kiire tulee. Tallinkin vuoroon 10.30 tuo taas kuulostaa kovin aikaiselta. Jälkimmäinen on sitten klo 18 satamassa, jolla kerennee Europan kyytiin.


Nämä nyt on Onnibussin kommentteja, ja niitä kannattaa (on pakkokin) tulkita aina suodatin kytkettynä.

Siitä huolimatta totean, että tuntien ja satojen kilometrien matkan päästä laivaterminaaliin pyrittäessä on hyvinkin kohtuullista valita vuoro, jonka AIKATAULUNMUKAINEN saapumisaika laivaterminaaliin on tuon 90 min. ennen laivan lähtöaikaa. Matkalla kun voi liikennöitsijästä riippumatta tapahtua kaikenlaista viivytystä.

Aina ja joka kerta jaksaa naurattaa toisinaan asiakkailta kuullut kommentit, kuinka "ollaan myöhässä ja kiire lentokoneeseen" jne. Kyse usein 2-3 tunnin matka-ajasta, mistä huolimatta asiakas panikoi vuoron parin-kolmen minuutin myöhässä olon vuoksi lennolle ehtimistään... Kenenköhän aikataulusuunnittelu tuolloin onkaan pettänyt, minusta jonkun muun kuin liikennöitsijän.

----------


## pehkonen

Hyvä muistaa Helsingin Länsiterminaalissa 

----

Terminaali on avoinna 5.30-23.00. Eckerö Linen lähtöselvitys alkaa 1,5 h ennen laivan lähtöä ja loppuu 20 min. ennen lähtöä. *Varustamo ei takaa laivalle pääsyä, jos matkustaja saapuu lähtöselvitykseen myöhemmin kuin 20 min. ennen lähtöä.* Matkustajia pyydetään ruuhkien välttämiseksi saapumaan lähtöselvitykseen viimeistään 1 h ennen lähtöä.

....

Sama Tallinkilla

----------


## jodo

> Nämä nyt on Onnibussin kommentteja, ja niitä kannattaa (on pakkokin) tulkita aina suodatin kytkettynä.


Yksi kysymys: Mikä sinua niin ketuttaa tässä Onnibus-hommassa?  Sekö, että pelkäät nykyisen työnantajasi puolesta? Vai se, että sääntelyn lonkeroita puretaan ja Suomikin rupeaa pikkuhiljaa toimimaan normaalin markkinatalousmaan tavoin?

----------


## sm3

Miksi ei saa muodostaa omaa mielipidettä sai suhtautua varauksella mainospuheisiin? Miksi pitäisi aina kannattaa kaikkea? Onnibus on aivopessyt ihmisiä uskomaan että he ovat jotenkin muita parempia tai edistyksellisempiä tai eurooppalaisempia tai jotakin vastaavaa kuin nykyiset yhtiöt, naurettavaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi ei saa muodostaa omaa mielipidettä sai suhtautua varauksella mainospuheisiin? Miksi pitäisi aina kannattaa kaikkea? Onnibus on aivopessyt ihmisiä uskomaan että he ovat jotenkin muita parempia tai edistyksellisempiä tai eurooppalaisempia tai jotakin vastaavaa kuin nykyiset yhtiöt, naurettavaa.


Olet ymmärtänyt väärin. Kaikki firmat saavat toki kehua itseään. Fakta on että Paunulla on ihan hyvät bussit, Länsilinjoilla on ihan hyvät bussit (paitsi lähiliikenteessä vanhoja romuja) ja Onnibussilla on ihan hyvät bussit. Kaikki firmat noudattavat Suomen osakeyhtiö- ja verolakeja sekä alan työehtosopimuksia. Ero ei ole noissa. Onnibussin bisnesmalli on vähän eri, mutta sekään ei ole olennainen ero (paitsi ehkä lippuja ostavan asiakkaan kannalta). Laajemmassa mittakaavassa olennainen ero on, että Onnibus toimii markkinaehtoisesti, nämä muut eivät: niillä on sukuoikeuksien suoja - vielä hetken aikaa. Kun suoja loppuu, nekin toimivat markkinaehtoisesti. Silloin eroa ei enää ole. Onnibus tekee jo nyt sitä mitä kaikki tulevaisuudessa, ja matkustaja hyötyy kilpailusta. Onnibus on siis oikeasti edelläkävijä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikki firmat saavat toki kehua itseään.


Saavat. Sen sijaan kilpailijoiden mustamaalaaminen ei mielestäni ole eettistä ja sitä tekevä firma menettää arvostuksensa ainakin minun silmissäni. Mielestäni mauton Onnibusin mainos löytyy eilisen Oulu-lehden sivulta 16 (näköislehti löytyy osoitteesta www.oululehti.fi/nakoislehti/).

----------


## kalle.

> Fakta on että Paunulla on ihan hyvät bussit, Länsilinjoilla on ihan hyvät bussit (paitsi lähiliikenteessä vanhoja romuja)


Laitako vähän tarkemmin mitä tarkoitat näillä lähiliikenteen vanhoilla romuilla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Saavat. Sen sijaan kilpailijoiden mustamaalaaminen ei mielestäni ole eettistä ja sitä tekevä firma menettää arvostuksensa ainakin minun silmissäni. Mielestäni mauton Onnibusin mainos löytyy eilisen Oulu-lehden sivulta 16 (näköislehti löytyy osoitteesta www.oululehti.fi/nakoislehti/).


Mainoksesta saa sen käsityksen, että Onnibus halusi ajaa kansainvälistä liikennettä Haaparantaan. Onko sekin ELY:n päätetävissä, vaikka liikenne ylittää valtakunnanrajan? Entä jos operaattori olisikin ruotsalainen? Kaipa ruotsalainen kansainvälinen bussi silti saisi kuljettaa matkustajia myös Suomen sisäisillä matkoilla.

----------


## sm3

> Olet ymmärtänyt väärin. Kaikki firmat saavat toki kehua itseään. Fakta on että Paunulla on ihan hyvät bussit, Länsilinjoilla on ihan hyvät bussit (paitsi lähiliikenteessä vanhoja romuja) ja Onnibussilla on ihan hyvät bussit. Kaikki firmat noudattavat Suomen osakeyhtiö- ja verolakeja sekä alan työehtosopimuksia. Ero ei ole noissa. Onnibussin bisnesmalli on vähän eri, mutta sekään ei ole olennainen ero (paitsi ehkä lippuja ostavan asiakkaan kannalta). Laajemmassa mittakaavassa olennainen ero on, että Onnibus toimii markkinaehtoisesti, nämä muut eivät: niillä on sukuoikeuksien suoja - vielä hetken aikaa. Kun suoja loppuu, nekin toimivat markkinaehtoisesti. Silloin eroa ei enää ole. Onnibus tekee jo nyt sitä mitä kaikki tulevaisuudessa, ja matkustaja hyötyy kilpailusta. Onnibus on siis oikeasti edelläkävijä.


Onnibus siis tarjoaa lippuja halvemmalla sen olen ymmärtänyt ihan oikein niin tekee myös moni muu tätä nykyään (Onnibussin luoman paineen ansiosta toki). Mitä siitä, se on yhtiön oma valinta jos myy halvemmalla. Miksi lidl ei sitten ole ruokakauppojen edelläkävijä ja kaiken pelastaja sekä muutoksen tuoja kun sekin on (oli) muita halvempi. Miksi Lidl ei solvaa kilpailijoita ja esiinny alan pelastajana ja kuluttajan ylimpänä ystävänä? Halpa hinta on halpa hinta ja siinä kaikki, se tuo ehkä vähän enemmän asiakkaita.

Mikä on sinusta tämä sukuoikeuslinja taikka suoja? Eikö yhtiötä muka saisi antaa seuraavan jatkettavaksi, pitäisikö kaikki linjat lopettaa aina kun seuraava astuu johtoon ja yritys pistää takas siihen tilaan kun se oli perustaessa? Miten Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö ky joka siis on Onnibussin takana eroaa noista mitenkään, sekin on perustettu joskus 30- luvulla ja yhtälailla se on sukuyhtiö  :Wink: 

Onnibussin harrastama äärimmäisen mauton kilpailijoiden solvaaminen ja törkeä mustamaalaus on tehnyt sen että kiinnostukseni yritystä kohtaan on lopahtanut, halvat liput toki kelpaavat, mutta se siitä, enää en tykkää firmasta kuten tein kun siitä ekaa kertaa oli puhetta täällä foorumilla, minkä huomaa tämän ketjun alun viesteistäni. Rehellinen yrittäjä ei mustamaalaa kilpailijaa lehdissä, uutisissa ja omissa tiedoteissaan toistuvasti, vaan kilpailee rehellisesti ja rehellisin keinoin.

Jos pääsen halvemmalla jollain muulla kuin onnibussilla niin valitsen sen halvemman vaikka olisi miten "sukuoikeusyhtiö".

----------


## zige94

> Onnibussin harrastama äärimmäisen mauton kilpailijoiden solvaaminen ja törkeä mustamaalaus on tehnyt sen että kiinnostukseni yritystä kohtaan on lopahtanut, halvat liput toki kelpaavat, mutta se siitä, enää en tykkää firmasta kuten tein kun siitä ekaa kertaa oli puhetta täällä foorumilla, minkä huomaa tämän ketjun alun viesteistäni. Rehellinen yrittäjä ei mustamaalaa kilpailijaa lehdissä, uutisissa ja omissa tiedoteissaan toistuvasti, vaan kilpailee rehellisesti ja rehellisin keinoin.
> 
> Jos pääsen halvemmalla jollain muulla kuin onnibussilla niin valitsen sen halvemman vaikka olisi miten "sukuoikeusyhtiö".


Itse en ole tätä ketjua kommentoinut tai edes pahemmin lukenut sen jälkeen kun sm3:n mainitsemat asiat kävi ilmi. Välillä käynyt Onnibussin facebook -sivuilla lukemassa. Mun mielestä sm3:n viestistä lainattu kohta puhuttelee erinomaisesti omaa mielipidettäni myös.

Myös tämä lause " enää en tykkää firmasta kuten tein kun siitä ekaa kertaa oli puhetta täällä foorumilla, minkä huomaa tämän ketjun alun viesteistäni." sopii myös täydellisesti minuun. Tämä olkoon ensimmäinen viestini kuukausiin tässä ketjussa ja jääköön myös viimeisimmäksi. Pisti vain silmään etusivun palkista tämä sm3:n viesti.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onnibussin harrastama äärimmäisen mauton kilpailijoiden solvaaminen ja törkeä mustamaalaus on tehnyt sen että kiinnostukseni yritystä kohtaan on lopahtanut, halvat liput toki kelpaavat, mutta se siitä, enää en tykkää firmasta [---] Rehellinen yrittäjä ei mustamaalaa kilpailijaa lehdissä, uutisissa ja omissa tiedoteissaan toistuvasti, vaan kilpailee rehellisesti ja rehellisin keinoin.
> 
> Jos pääsen halvemmalla jollain muulla kuin onnibussilla niin valitsen sen halvemman vaikka olisi miten "sukuoikeusyhtiö".


Juuri näin näen myös itse asian.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olen itsekin sm3:n, zige94:n ja bussifriikin kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Onnibussin viime aikaisten toimien johdosta taidan kiertää kyseisen yhtiön nyt ja tulevaisuudessa kaukaa. Pisteeksi i:n päälle voidaan laittaa Imatra-Helsinki -reitin lakkauttaminen.

Kuljen siis jatkossakin pidemmät matkat junalla opiskelija-alennuksen turvin, ja Etelä-Karjalassa 70/kk maksavalla seutulipulla "sukuoikeusyhtiöiden" kyydissä.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Pisteeksi i:n päälle voidaan laittaa Imatra-Helsinki -reitin lakkauttaminen.


Pakko vastata tuhlata tähän ketjuun vielä yhden viestin vuoksi aikaa, liittyen Joonakselta lainattuun kohtaan. Jos sukuoikeusfirmoilla ei ole oikeutta lopettaa linjaa pari kk ennen ilmoittamista asiasta (eikö sä näin mennytkin?) miksi ihmeessä Onnibussilla on oikeus siihen jokin etuoikeus? Onnibus kiertelee vain tätä vastausta ja kysymystä kertoen ettei ollut kannattavaa liikennöidä. Tästä ollut iso keskustelu Onnibussin fb-sivuilla.

Onnibus menee boikottiin samalla tavalla kuin Apple.

----------


## Allison

Helsingin Sanomat on jutussaan pyytänyt oikeustieteen professoria arvioimaan linja-autoyrittäjien painostusta, jossa mm. Masi Paunu uhkaa vahingonkorvauksilla ELY-keskusta ja sen henkilökuntaa. Jutussa oikeusoppinut piti tätä hyvän tavan vastaisena.

Todennäköisesti kaikki tänne kirjoittavat eivät ole tutustuneet Haaparannan ja Jyväskylän välisen lupahakemuskokonaisuuden tuottamiin ns. perinteisten bussiyhtiöiden lausuntoihin. Lausunnoissa väitetään mm.,

- että uusi joukkoliikennetarjonta ei kasvata joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä

- että "on röyhkeätä, että joku ilkeää hakea vain ns. parhaan matkustusajan vuoroja välittämättä kantaa vastuuta myös heikomman matkustajavirran ajopäivistä."

Tällä hakemuskokonaisuudella liikennöintipäiviä oltaisiin lisätty. Sitä paitsi yhteydet Haaparantaan ovat nykyisin puutteelliset. Ainakin matkustajien mielestä; lukekaapa vaikka Kalevan jutun kommentteja. On varmaan kaikille jlf-lukijoille jo selvää, että kokonaismatkustajamäärät ovat OB-reiteillä nousseet ja nousevat yhä enemmän EB-tarjousten myötä. Myös VR vastaa kilpailuun.

Tulee muistaa, että sukuoikeudet on annettu kilpailuttamatta. Päättyvän viikon kenties suurin uutisaihe on ollut filosofi Pekka Himaselle kilpailuttamatta annettu suuri konsulttityö, joka ainakin joidenkin mielestä ei ole laadukas. Myös kabusfirmoille ja Oulusta pohjoiseen liikennöiville mustavihreäraitaisille "museobusseille" on annettu yksinoikeus ilman kilpailutusta. Miksi?

OB:n ilmoituksen kielenkäyttö on täysin harkittu. Siinä ei ole mustamaalausta, korkeintaan raaputetaan pois yksinoikeusmallin "myyntimaalausta". Totuus ELY myöntämistä kilpailuttamattomista yksinoikeuksista alkaa valjeta myös oululaisille kuluttajille.

OB ei toimi rehdissä kilpailutilanteessa. Sukuoikeusyhtiöillä on ansaitsematon suoja. Lisäksi sukuoikeusyhtiöt estävät Matkahuollon kautta yhteiskunnan omistamien fasiliteettien käytön OB:lta. Keskustan kannanotto ei olisi korjaamassa näitä epäkohtia vaan huonontamassa tilannetta. Onneksi Keskusta ei ole hallituksessa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:45 ----------




> Pakko vastata tuhlata tähän ketjuun vielä yhden viestin vuoksi aikaa. Liittyen Joonakselta lainattuun kohtaan. Jos sukuoikeusfirmoilla ei ole oikeutta lopettaa linjaa pari kk ennen ilmoittamista (eikö sä näin mennytkin?) miksi ihmeessä Onnibussilla on oikeus siihen? Onnibus kiertelee vain tätä vastausta ja kysymystä kertoen ettei ollut kannattavaa liikennöidä. Tästä ollut iso keskustelu Onnibussin fb-sivuilla.
> 
> Onnibus menee boikottiin samalla tavalla kuin Apple.


Kyseisen Imatra-Helsinki -reittiliikenneluvan haltija Kesälahden Linja (Ab Studio Knorring Oy) lopetti liikennöinnin 7.1.2013 ilman viranomaisen lupaa. Yritys oli liikennöinyt kahdeksan viikon ajan tappiollisesti siten, että muutaman kymmenen tuhannen euron tappiot olivat syöneet aiemmin pystyssä olleen yrityksen varat. Käytännössä useamman kymmenen tuhannen euron ostolaskuja ei pystytty maksamaan. Toisin kuin sukuoikeuksilla harjoitettava liikenne, reittiliikenneluvalla harjoitettava liikenne on täysin markkinaehtoista mikä sisältää täydellisen lipputuloriskin. Tässä tapaukseksessa ne realisoituvat ja söivät kassan kuivaksi. Yritys ajautui vähintään selvitystilaan, ellei konkurssiin. Joka tapauksessa koko yritystoiminta lakkasi. Myös se osa, jota harjoitettiin kauan ennen Imatran linjaa.

Aikaisemmin tällä foorumilla on esitetty erinomaisesti asetettu kysymys: "Millä tavoin maailma on nyt huonompi paikka sen jälkeen kun Imatralle ajettiin 8 viikkoa halvalla?". Tai "Olisiko Ryanair avannut ikinä yhtään reittiä Suomeen, jos sille olisi asetettu kahden vuoden liikennöintivelvoite?"

Joukkoliikennelaissa viranomaisella on mahdollisuus hylätä reittiliikennelupahakemus tietyistä syistä. Yksi tällainen syy on se, että hakija on viimeisen kahden vuoden aikana lopettanut reittiliikenneluvan mukaisen liikenteen hoidon ilman viranomaisen lupaa. Tämä on käytännössä ainoa joukkoliikennelaissa säädetty sanktio siitä, mitä Imatran reitillä tapahtui. Konkurssin tapauksessa tämä joukkoliikennelainmukainen sanktio ei toki ole "päällimmäinen murhe". Mutta on väärin väittää, ettei sanktioita olisi.

Siihen on toki turha vedota, että lakiin kirjoitettu kahden vuoden sääntö on sukuoikeusjärjestelmän lobbaama, järjetön hallitutkin kokeilut estävä "entry barrier" eli alalle tulon este. Imatran kokeiluhan oli täysin hallittu. Alasajo tiedotettiin näyttävästi, proaktiivisesti ja jokainen vuoro, johon oli myyty edes yksi lippu, ajettiin. Joulun välipäivinä oli lähtövalmiudessa Kiteellä bussi ja kuljettaja, joka olisi OB-brändin imagollisen velvollisuuden Imatra-Helsinki-reitillä varmistanut, vaikka juridinen liikennöitsijä olisi kaatunut ennen ilmoitettua liikenteen päättämistä. Laki on laki, joten Kesälahden Linja sai "tuomionsa".

Aikoinaan eräs seutulippujärjestelmään kuulunut sukuoikeusparoni Kaakkois-Suomessa leimaili seutulippua kiikkustuolissa ja kavalsi yhteiskunnalta jättituet. Ei ole silti mitään syytä kyseisen tapauksen vuoksi estää samaan järjestelmään kuuluvan, tuolloin vieläpä Matkahuollon omistavan Linja-autoliiton puheenjohtajana toimineen Masi Paunun liikennöintiä. Väärintoiminut paroni istuu käsitteekseni vankilassa. Kesälahden Linjakaan ei ainakaan kahteen vuoteen harjoita reittiliikennettä.

Näin se menee.

----------


## sm3

Miten "sukuoikeusyhtiöt" ovat saaneet kaiken valmiina? Ne yhtiöt perustivat Suomeen ensimmäiset linja-autoyhteydet, mitään eivät ole saaneet valmiina.

Vainion Liikenne vaikkapa on ajanut Turku- Helsinki linjaa ensimmäisten joukossa 20- tai 30- luvulta saakka ja olivat luomassa ensimmäisiä pikavuoroja kyseiselle välille  ja ajavat yhä, tosin pysäkit ovat harvemmassa ja matka-aika lyhyempi. Yhtiö on siis itse luonut linjan eikä saanut sitä mistään sukuparonien linjapankista matkustajineen valmiina pakettina. Kyllä nämä "pahat paroniyhtiöt" minusta ovat kovalla työllä ansainneet oikeuden ajaa linjojaan jotka ovat itse perustaneet tai jotka ovat tulleet yrityskauppojen kautta yhtiöltä joka on linjan tyhjästä perustanut joskus (eli välillä ei ole kulkenyt linja-autoa aiemmin ollenkaan). 

Turku- Helsinki väliä ajaa sekä Vainio että Pohjolan Liikenne niillä rahoilla jotka tulevat rahdista ja lipuista. Sitä ei tueta minkään tahon toimesta.

Onnibus kun tuli niin ei tarvinnut kuin anoa lupaa ajaa linjaa. Pohjatyö oli tehty jo muiden yhtiöiden toimesta, eli eikun vaan kaiken tuottoisimpia välejä ajamaan. Yhteys ja asiakkaat oli jo valmiina, matkustajat pitää vaan ohjata eri bussin kyytiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Miten "sukuoikeusyhtiöt" ovat saaneet kaiken valmiina? Ne yhtiöt perustivat Suomeen ensimmäiset linja-autoyhteydet, mitään eivät ole saaneet valmiina.


Näin voi tietenkin ajatella, mutta onko kerran tehdyllä työllä oikeus rahastaa ajasta ikuisuuteen? (Ohimennen sanoen, meidän perheen sukuhauta on aikanaan ostettu ikuisiksi ajoiksi, kirkon mielestä ikuisesti on nyt ohi, kesti sellaiset 50 vuotta...) Tätä voi verrata patentteihin, jotka kohtuullisen ajan jälkeen raukeavat. Voisiko sanoa, että nämä yhtiöt ovat jo saaneet korvauksensa aikanaan tekemästään pioneerityöstä. Vertaus paroneihin on sikäli sattuva, että oikeiden feodaaliajan paroneidenkin kohdalla usein oli, että joku esi-isä oli joskus tehnyt jotain ja saanut siitä ehkäpä aivan oikeutetusti palkinnoksi läänityksen, mutta heidän perillisensä ovat pelkästään perineet ne. Tuon mainitsemasi työn ovat tehneet nykyisten omistajien isien tai isoisien sukupolvi.




> Onnibus kun tuli niin ei tarvinnut kuin anoa lupaa ajaa linjaa. Pohjatyö oli tehty jo muiden yhtiöiden toimesta, eli eikun vaan kaiken tuottoisimpia välejä ajamaan. Yhteys ja asiakkaat oli jo valmiina, matkustajat pitää vaan ohjata eri bussin kyytiin.


Tämä on enemmän tuntumaa, kuin tietoa, mutta nähdäkseni Onnibus ei ole juurikaan vienyt matkustajia vanhoilta yrityksiltä, vaan matkustajista suuri osa on ihmisiä, jotka eivät aikaisemmin ole busseilla matkustelleet. Eli Onnibus myöskin on perinteisten yhtiöiden tapaan itse luonut itselleen uudet markkinat.

Ja parempi, että tälle halpabussisegmentille löytyi suomalainen yrittäjä, kuin että muutaman vuoden päästä joku ylikansallinen jätti olisi napsaissut Suomesta nämä markkinat. Tiettyjen tietojen (vrleaks) perusteella näyttäisi siltä, että vr Pohjolan liikennettä käyttäen aikoo ottaa tämän bisneksen ja voimalla (eli meidän veronmaksajien rahoilla) heti kun siirtymäkausi on ohi. Saa nähdä, kestääkö Onnibus sitä leikkiä.

----------


## sm3

> Näin voi tietenkin ajatella, mutta onko kerran tehdyllä työllä oikeus rahastaa ajasta ikuisuuteen? (Ohimennen sanoen, meidän perheen sukuhauta on aikanaan ostettu ikuisiksi ajoiksi, kirkon mielestä ikuisesti on nyt ohi, kesti sellaiset 50 vuotta...) Tätä voi verrata patentteihin, jotka kohtuullisen ajan jälkeen raukeavat. Voisiko sanoa, että nämä yhtiöt ovat jo saaneet korvauksensa aikanaan tekemästään pioneerityöstä. Vertaus paroneihin on sikäli sattuva, että oikeiden feodaaliajan paroneidenkin kohdalla usein oli, että joku esi-isä oli joskus tehnyt jotain ja saanut siitä ehkäpä aivan oikeutetusti palkinnoksi läänityksen, mutta heidän perillisensä ovat pelkästään perineet ne. Tuon mainitsemasi työn ovat tehneet nykyisten omistajien isien tai isoisien sukupolvi.
> 
> Tämä on enemmän tuntumaa, kuin tietoa, mutta nähdäkseni Onnibus ei ole juurikaan vienyt matkustajia vanhoilta yrityksiltä, vaan matkustajista suuri osa on ihmisiä, jotka eivät aikaisemmin ole busseilla matkustelleet. Eli Onnibus myöskin on perinteisten yhtiöiden tapaan itse luonut itselleen uudet markkinat.
> 
> Ja parempi, että tälle halpabussisegmentille löytyi suomalainen yrittäjä, kuin että muutaman vuoden päästä joku ylikansallinen jätti olisi napsaissut Suomesta nämä markkinat. Tiettyjen tietojen (vrleaks) perusteella näyttäisi siltä, että vr Pohjolan liikennettä käyttäen aikoo ottaa tämän bisneksen ja voimalla (eli meidän veronmaksajien rahoilla) heti kun siirtymäkausi on ohi. Saa nähdä, kestääkö Onnibus sitä leikkiä.


Näinhän se on. Varsinaisesti ei liikennöitsijä, Matkahuolto tai joku muu taho ole syypää siihen että valtio ei ole vaatinut aiemmin kaukoliikenteen perittyjen oikeuksien lakkaututtamista ja vuorojen alistamista kilpailulle, vaan homma on mennyt aina samaan tuttuun tyyliin että linjat on periytynyt automaattisesti. Syitä voin arvailla, mutta en jaksa niistä väitellä että onko nyt sitten lahjottu vai peloteltu tai mitä, se on niin turhauttava aihe minusta eikä pääty koskaan jos siitä jotain väittelee. Tyhmä se on joka ei käytä hyväksi mahdollisuutta saada yksinoikeus johonkin tuottoisaan hommaan, ihmisiä ollaan kaikki ja raha kelpaa jokaiselle. Eli katse pois muista yhtiöistä ja kohti päättäjiä jotka asian sallivat. Suomihan on läpimätä ja hyvät veljet päättää yhdessä asioista valmiiksi maksetuilla ulkomaan matkoilla ollessaan tms.

Minua kiusaa se että Onnibussin väki väittää muiden tahojen saaneen vanhat linjansa ilman mitään ohi kaikkien muiden koska asia ei ole näin vaan työtä he ovat niiden eteen tehneet enemmän kuin Onnibus omien vuorojensa eteen. Muut ovat siis joko perustaneet tyhjästä tai ostaneet linjansa, mutta viimevuosina (en muista koska) on tosiaan tämä muuttunut ja linjoille valitaan liikennöitsijä hakijoiden joukosta. Eli siis paperilla kaikki ovat samalla viivalla nyt jo kilpailulle vapautuneiden reittien osalta.

Paroni vertaus on tosiaan Onnibus termistöä, eli ei minun keksimäni.

Onnibus saa kyytiin ihmiset halvoilla lipuilla sekä sitten tulee kyytin näitä aktivisteja jotka kovasti kehuvat että vastustavat monopoleja ja siksi valitsevat Onnibussin. Täysiä ovat bussit usein.

Kotimainen on toki aina mukava juttu vaikka asialla ei minulle ole merkitystä lopulta...

----------


## antti

Täytyy ensiksi kommentoida nimim. Allisonin tietoa vankilaan päässeestä sukuoikeusparonista Kaakkois-Suomessa, joka jäi kiinni seutulippuhuijauksesta, oli aloittanut reittiliikenneluvalla vasta 2008 ja myöhemmin voitti ostoliikennettä, missä hän sitten huijaili. Eihän vasta 2008 aloittanut uusyrittäjä vielä ole sukuoikeusparoni vai kuinka. 
Tämä Haaparannan linja täyttää kyllä vanhan liikenteen haittaamispykälän, esimerkkinä anottu sunnuntailähtö Oulusta 19:00 olisi ollut viisi minuuttia seuraavan vuoron edessä ja muutkin vuorot melko lähellä entisiä. 
Mitä Himasen konsulttityö liittyy tähän aiheeseen.
Kabus-firma ajaa Rovaniemen Alamäen kanssa ajettavaa pikavuoroa lukuunottamatta vain Oulusta Haukiputaalle asti. 
Salmela on ajanut sielläpäin varmaan jo yli 80 vuotta, milloin voidaan katsoa vakiintuneeksi.
Minunkin mielestä olisi Oulu-lehden ilmoituksen voinut jättää väliin, kertoo ettei Onnibussille kuuluisi samat säännöt kuin muille.

----------


## LateZ

> Aikoinaan eräs seutulippujärjestelmään kuulunut sukuoikeusparoni Kaakkois-Suomessa leimaili seutulippua kiikkustuolissa ja kavalsi yhteiskunnalta jättituet. Ei ole silti mitään syytä kyseisen tapauksen vuoksi estää samaan järjestelmään kuuluvan, tuolloin vieläpä Matkahuollon omistavan Linja-autoliiton puheenjohtajana toimineen Masi Paunun liikennöintiä. Väärintoiminut paroni istuu käsitteekseni vankilassa. Kesälahden Linjakaan ei ainakaan kahteen vuoteen harjoita reittiliikennettä.
> 
> Näin se menee.



Jos nyt oikein ymmärsin, mistä paronista puhutaan, käsittäisin ainakin sukuoikeuksien olevan hyvin kaukana noista touhuista. Eikö firma tullut mukaan kuvioihin tilausliikenten vapauduttua ilman mitään edeltäneitä sukuoikeuksia? Eikö Kaakkois-Suomen liikennöinti ollutkaan kilpailulle täysin vapaata ostoliikennettä?

Itse asiassa kyseinen yrittäjä nähdäkseni sen alkuperäisen halpabussiliikenteen loi päästyään pikavuoroineen näiden sukuoikeusparonien reitille ja ajaen mh:n taksaa halvemmalla houkutellakseen matkustajia.

Erikoista, että Onnibussin edeltäjä, vapaan kilpailun airut, leimataan sukuoikeusparoniksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Saavat. Sen sijaan kilpailijoiden mustamaalaaminen ei mielestäni ole eettistä ja sitä tekevä firma menettää arvostuksensa ainakin minun silmissäni. Mielestäni mauton Onnibusin mainos löytyy eilisen Oulu-lehden sivulta 16 (näköislehti löytyy osoitteesta www.oululehti.fi/nakoislehti/).


En ollut tietoinen tästä mainoksesta, mutta nyt kun kerran tämä on nostettu esille, pidän sitä täysin asiallisena. Faktat ovat kohdallaan. Onnibussilla on täysi oikeus kertoa asiakkailleen miksi se ei voi ajaa tiettyjä reittejä vaikka haluaisi.

Se menettääkö firma arvostuksensa jonkun yksittäisen kansalaisen silmissä on toisarvoista. Kyllä esim. Väinö Paunu Oy ja Länsilinjat Oy ovat valituspelleilyllään menettäneet kaiken arvostuksen allekirjoittaneen silmissä. Aikaisemmin olisin halunnut nähdä tamperelaisten firmojen menestyvän jatkossa myös vapaassa kilpailussa, mutta nyt en enää piittaisi vaikka menisivät nurin. Kaikki entinen goodwill on mennyt. Mutta ei se varmaan Masia tai T. Penttilää kauheasti kaivele mitä minä ajattelen.

Ai niin, ne Länsilinjojen lähiliikenteen "romut", joihin viittasin... En ole bussiharrastaja, joten en osaa kuvailla mistä yksilöistä on kyse, mutta olen monesti noussut kyytiin bussiin jossa on kaikki sisällä olevat tekstit saksaksi ja rämisee kuin mikä. Ja sitten on toisenlainen yksilö (yleensä linjalla 80 kai?), joka on matalaetuosainen, mutta rämisee kovin sekin. Jopa sinisessä kalustossa Länsilinjoilla olen muistaakseni törmännyt aika nukkavieruihin penkinpäällisiin. Paunun kalusto on keskimäärin paljon asiallisempaa maallikon silmin tarkasteltuna (vaikka en tykkää Masia kehuakaan), ja TKL:n tuoreimmat ovat lähes luksusta. (Olkoonkin että ne TKL:n pari punapenkkistä yksilöä ovat kyllä parhaat päivänsä nähneet. Kerran jopa hyytyi Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkille eikä pystynyt jatkamaan matkaa.)

----------


## ultrix

> Miten "sukuoikeusyhtiöt" ovat saaneet kaiken valmiina? Ne yhtiöt perustivat Suomeen ensimmäiset linja-autoyhteydet, mitään eivät ole saaneet valmiina.
> 
> Vainion Liikenne vaikkapa on ajanut Turku- Helsinki linjaa ensimmäisten joukossa 20- tai 30- luvulta saakka ja olivat luomassa ensimmäisiä pikavuoroja kyseiselle välille  ja ajavat yhä, tosin pysäkit ovat harvemmassa ja matka-aika lyhyempi. Yhtiö on siis itse luonut linjan eikä saanut sitä mistään sukuparonien linjapankista matkustajineen valmiina pakettina. Kyllä nämä "pahat paroniyhtiöt" minusta ovat kovalla työllä ansainneet oikeuden ajaa linjojaan jotka ovat itse perustaneet tai jotka ovat tulleet yrityskauppojen kautta yhtiöltä joka on linjan tyhjästä perustanut joskus (eli välillä ei ole kulkenyt linja-autoa aiemmin ollenkaan).


Ajoiko Vainio E18-motaria pitkin jo 1930-luvulla?  :Confused:

----------


## Allison

> Täytyy ensiksi kommentoida nimim. Allisonin tietoa vankilaan päässeestä sukuoikeusparonista Kaakkois-Suomessa, joka jäi kiinni seutulippuhuijauksesta, oli aloittanut reittiliikenneluvalla vasta 2008 ja myöhemmin voitti ostoliikennettä, missä hän sitten huijaili. Eihän vasta 2008 aloittanut uusyrittäjä vielä ole sukuoikeusparoni vai kuinka. 
> Tämä Haaparannan linja täyttää kyllä vanhan liikenteen haittaamispykälän, esimerkkinä anottu sunnuntailähtö Oulusta 19:00 olisi ollut viisi minuuttia seuraavan vuoron edessä ja muutkin vuorot melko lähellä entisiä. 
> Mitä Himasen konsulttityö liittyy tähän aiheeseen.
> Kabus-firma ajaa Rovaniemen Alamäen kanssa ajettavaa pikavuoroa lukuunottamatta vain Oulusta Haukiputaalle asti. 
> Salmela on ajanut sielläpäin varmaan jo yli 80 vuotta, milloin voidaan katsoa vakiintuneeksi.
> Minunkin mielestä olisi Oulu-lehden ilmoituksen voinut jättää väliin, kertoo ettei Onnibussille kuuluisi samat säännöt kuin muille.


Reittiliikenne on käsitteenä syntynyt vasta uudessa joukkoliikennelaista alkaen eli 3.12.2009. Hostikan aika oli ennen tätä. Lisäksi reittiliikenne on markkinaehtoista eikä se voi saada tukiaisia. Hostian case oli tukiaisilla huijaamista. Seutulippujärjestelmä on paronien instrumentti tukiaisten nostamiseksi. Kehitetty 1990-luvulla.

On aivan sama vaikka joku vuoro lähtisi samalla sekunnilla, jos sillä ei pääsee Tornioon eikä Haaparantaan. Reitin osan päällekäisyys ei ole este luvan myöntämiselle, jos uusi tarjonta laajentaa maantieteellisesti palvelua. Lukekaa LVM:n ohje reittiliikennelupien myöntämisestä, sivu 7.

Edelleen, miksi yksinoikeussopimuksia on annettu ilman kilpailutusta, kuuluu kysymykseni?

----------


## sm3

> Ajoiko Vainio E18-motaria pitkin jo 1930-luvulla?


Ei toki, jotain pieniä teitä pitkin kaikenmaailman kylien ja muiden läpi ja ehkä parilla bussinvaihdolla Turusta Helsinkiin. 40, 50 vasta kai ihan kunnolla alettu ajamaan tuota väliä kun tarkemmin tutkin mutta mutkien kautta on päässyt bussilla Turku- Helsinki (via Salo ja kaikki pikkykylät  :Laughing: ) 30- luvulta saakka.

----------


## kalle.

> En ole bussiharrastaja, joten en osaa kuvailla mistä yksilöistä on kyse, mutta olen monesti noussut kyytiin bussiin jossa on kaikki sisällä olevat tekstit saksaksi ja rämisee kuin mikä. Ja sitten on toisenlainen yksilö (yleensä linjalla 80 kai?), joka on matalaetuosainen, mutta rämisee kovin sekin.


Kuten varmaan Tamperelaisena tiedätkin, niin tuon räminän aiheuttaa Hämeenkadun järkyttävän huono kunto. JOka ainoa bussiyksilö joka siinä liikennöi vähänkin säännöllisemmin rämisee enemmän tai vähemmän, mutta rämisee kuitenkin. Eli toivottavasti et oikeasti ole sitä mieltä että räminä tekee autosta romun.
Jos Tampereella oikeasti halutaan joukkoliikennettä parantaa olisi merkittävä asia, että tuo Hämeenkatu vihdoinkin remontoitaisiin edes välttävään kuntoon.

----------


## sub

> Jos pääsen halvemmalla jollain muulla kuin onnibussilla niin valitsen sen halvemman vaikka olisi miten "sukuoikeusyhtiö".


Samoin, toistaiseksi "sukuoikeusyhtiöt" eivät vaan oikein ole onnistuneet vastaamaan tähän haasteeseen, ainakaan niin niin että näiden halpojen lippujen ostaminen olisi riittävän helppoa eikä vaatisi viikkojen päähän tehtyä suunnitelmaa matkustustarpeesta. Mainonnan osalta en osaa myötäloukkaantua minkään bussifirman puolesta.

----------


## antti

Olipa Hostikan liikennelupa sitten minkä niminen tahansa, ei 2008 alkanutta uusyritystä voine nimittää sukuoikeusfirmaksi. Jos hän väärinkäytti paronien luomaa seutulippusysteemiä ( pitääkö todella paikkaansa ), niin onko hän samalla myös paroni. Eihän pankkirosvoakaan kutsuta pankkiiriksi.
Mitä tulee näihin "ilman kilpailutusta annettuihin yksinoikeussopimuksiin", pitää kait vähän tutkia historiaa. Joskus viime vuosisadan alkupuolella aluksi kuka tahansa auton omistaja saattoi lähteä ajelemaan ja ottamaan ihmisiä kyytiin maksusta. Kun yksi isäntä sai luotua jonkunmoisen vuoron, niin naapuri alkoi ajamaan tämän edellä noukkien asiakkaat kyytiin. Parhaimmillaan oli samalla tiellä jopa puoli tusinaa kilpailijaa. Hinnalla kilpailtiin myös, kuulemma Hauholla yksi tarjosi ilmaisen matkan, niin toinen lupasi saman ja vielä pullakahvitkin! Sitten alettiin luomaan liikennelupasysteemejä, että saataisiin jotain järjestystä alalle ja vähän myöhemmin vahvistamaan aikataulutkin ja enimmäistaksat. Ettei bussikuskin tarvitsisi pitää pistoolia mukanaan. Samoin alettiin harkitsemaan tarvetta, että kullakin yrittäjällä olisi jonkinmoinen varmuus, että uskaltaa investoida kalustoon jne. 
Vielä tällä hetkellä on voimassa siirtymäkauden lait, että anottu uusi liikenne ei saa aiheuttaa vakavaa haittaa entiselle. Mulle on turha selittää, että 19:00 Oulu - Haparanda -vuoro tähtää vain Tornion ja Haaparannan matkustajiin, selvästi siinä on taka-ajatuksena vetää Iin ja Kemin matkustajat myös kyytiin. Olisi ollut korrektia edes anoa uutta lähtöä kymmenen minuuttia Ketosen perään, niin olisi vielä säilynyt maantieteellinen kattavuus.
Sitten kun tämä siirtymäkausi loppuu, niin sitten on tilanne toinen,

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rehellinen yrittäjä ei mustamaalaa kilpailijaa lehdissä, uutisissa ja omissa tiedoteissaan toistuvasti, vaan kilpailee rehellisesti ja rehellisin keinoin.


Eikö tämä silloin rajaa kaikki Linja-autoliiton jäsenyritykset pois valintapoolistasi?




> Jos pääsen halvemmalla jollain muulla kuin onnibussilla niin valitsen sen halvemman vaikka olisi miten "sukuoikeusyhtiö".


Jos ja toivottavasti isompikin joukko rupeaa näin tekemään, niin markkinataloushan alkaa silloin toimia niin kuin sen kuuluukin toimia.

----------


## LateZ

> Samoin, toistaiseksi "sukuoikeusyhtiöt" eivät vaan oikein ole onnistuneet vastaamaan tähän haasteeseen, ainakaan niin niin että näiden halpojen lippujen ostaminen olisi riittävän helppoa eikä vaatisi viikkojen päähän tehtyä suunnitelmaa matkustustarpeesta. Mainonnan osalta en osaa myötäloukkaantua minkään bussifirman puolesta.


Kannattaa katsoa Matkahuollon hakua, esimerkiksi huomenna pääsisi aika vaivattomasti Tampereelle Helsingistä vitosella. Halpoja lippuja näyttäisi nyt olevan paljon saatavilla.

----------


## sm3

> Eikö tämä silloin rajaa kaikki Linja-autoliiton jäsenyritykset pois valintapoolistasi?
> 
> 
> 
> Jos ja toivottavasti isompikin joukko rupeaa näin tekemään, niin markkinataloushan alkaa silloin toimia niin kuin sen kuuluukin toimia.


Harva on ainakaan minun tietääkseni (tietoni ovat toki vajaavaiset näiltä osin varmasti) avoimesti ja kenekään provoisimatta harrastanut samamoista mustamaalausta kuin Onnibus kilpailijoitaan kohtaan. Jos tarkoitat niitä valituksia Onnibussin reiteistä niin ne eivät ole mustamaalausta, eikä se että MH ei anna kuljettaa pakettejaan. Mustamaalaus on siis perättömien väitteiden kertomista toisesta yrityksestä mm. tarkoituksena viedä asiakkaita ja hävittää kilpailija kartalta ja Onnin harrastama on sitä räikeintä mahdollista. Tähän joku vastaa että "onhan niissä perää" mutta kunnon perustelut ja faktat mukaan niin on parempi ja helpompi vastata kun tietää mihin kirjoittaja viittaa. Elmo olisi voinut laittaa mukaan linkkejä joista käy ilmi mitä hän tarkoittaa niin ei tartteisi nyt rivikaupalla arvuutella sitä.

Onnibus sulkee minut itse ulkopuolelle valintapoolistani tällä: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...47982715_n.png Tuen ilomielin ja tasapuolisesti kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä valisemalla sen yhtiön joka tarjoaa parhaan vuoron ja hinnan. Toisaalta en voi matkustaa Onnibussilla koska en halua räjäyttää toimivaa kaukobussi järjestelmää, ja tuen tosiaan mielelläni perinteikkäitä yhtiöitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:32 ----------

Koska joku nyt lähes varmasti puuttuu tuohon hyvin toimiva kaukobussi järjestelmä ilmaisuun, niin se on hyvin toimiva minusta siksi että voin ostaa yhdestä paikasta liput joilla voin matkustaa usean eri yhtiön busseilla ilman tarvetta ostaa jokaiselle vuorolle lippua erikseen eri lipunmyynti systeemeistä.

Toisaalta joku voi vastata "onko se sinusta hyvä että yksi taho voi määrätä vapaasti lipujen hinnat ja pitää niitä korkeina ilman syytä" tms. Hyvin toimivasta palvelusta voi jopa maksaa, muutenkin tuo argumentti ei ole enää edes jätepaperin arvoinen koska Matkahuolto tarjoaa nyt halpoja lippuja olikos 2:sta ylöspäin ja ainakin Pohjolan Liikenne 5:sta ylöspäin omassa systeemissään. Voin siis ostaa halvalla lippuja netistä yhdellä kertaa, yhdestä paikasta ja matkustaa niillä ympäri Suomea eri yhtiöiden busseilla, minusta se toimii silloin hyvin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:32 ----------

YLE 4.3.2013:*

Onnibus syyttää kilpailijoitaan uhkailusta
*


> Halpabussiyhtiö Onnibus väittää lehti-ilmoituksessa perinteisten bussiliikennöitsijöiden painostaneen viranomaisia oikeustoimilla, jos ne olisivat hyväksyneet sille uusia bussilupia. Pohjois-Pohjanmaan ELY:ssä painostus kiistetään.


*http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_syytta...ilusta/6523206*

----------


## zige94

Tässä on ollut mitä mielenkiintoisimpia juttuja Onnibussista, kilpailu logiikasta jne. (facebookissa, vaatii sisäänkirjautumisen)

----------


## tkp

"Halpabussiyhtiö Onnibus väittää lehti-ilmoituksessa perinteisten bussiliikennöitsijöiden painostaneen viranomaisia oikeustoimilla, jos ne olisivat hyväksyneet sille uusia bussilupia. Pohjois-Pohjanmaan ELY:ssä painostus kiistetään."

Miten Onnibus voi väittää jotain viranomaisen puolesta kun tämä itse toteaa ettei tälläistä ole tapahtunut?
Taisipa Onnibussin pilkkakirves kolahtaa ns. kiveen...

----------


## sm3

> Tässä on ollut mitä mielenkiintoisimpia juttuja Onnibussista, kilpailu logiikasta jne. (facebookissa, vaatii sisäänkirjautumisen)


Tuolla näköjään pohditaan minun kirjotusta joka suoraan sanoen oli tarkoitettu vain tänne. En oikein tykkää että se on tuolla  :Mad: 

Harrastajan vaikutusvallasta, harrastaja on asiakas.

Mutta en pidä yhtään siitä että kommenttini on tuolla olisi ollut hyvä että edes olisit kertonut siitä minulle  :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:32 ----------

Harrastaja olen, kaikkitietävä en ole, täydellinen en ole, alalla en ole koskaan ollut. Mitä minulta voi vaatia? Ei yhtään mitään muuta kuin yksityisen henkilön harrastaja näkökulmasta kerrottun mielipiteen verran, muuta en voi foorumille antaa.

Jokatapauksessa, maku meni tästä foorumista lopullisesti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onnibus sulkee minut itse ulkopuolelle valintapoolistani tällä: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...47982715_n.png Tuen ilomielin ja tasapuolisesti kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä valisemalla sen yhtiön joka tarjoaa parhaan vuoron ja hinnan. Toisaalta en voi matkustaa Onnibussilla koska en halua räjäyttää toimivaa kaukobussi järjestelmää, ja tuen tosiaan mielelläni perinteikkäitä yhtiöitä.


Olet kyllä todella hakoteillä, jos tulkitset tuon niin, että Onnibus haluaa tuhota muut linja-autoyhtiöt ja niiden linja-autoliikenteen. Mitään sellaista Onnibus ei ole missään väittänyt, eikä varsinkaan tuossa mainoksessa. Aina on kyse ollut ainoastaan niiden kartellin räjäyttämisestä. Kartellin räjäyttäminen on matkustajien ja koko linja-autoalan etu. Toki se tarkoittaa, että nykyisille yksinoikeuksien haltijoille tulee runsaasti lisätyötä, koska ne joutuvat oikeasti markkinatalouden kanssa tekemisiin. Mutta niin kuuluukin tulla.

Tuet parhaiten perinteikkäitä yhtiöitä sillä, että taot niiden päähän, että ne joka tapauksessa kuolevat, jolleivät valmistaudu uuteen tilanteeseen. Uuden tilanteen syntyminen ei ole Onnibussin käsissä mitenkään sen enempää kuin näiden "perinteikkäiden yhtiöidenkään".

----------


## sm3

> Olet kyllä todella hakoteillä,


Juu, tiedän kyllä  :Laughing: 

Parhaani tein etten olisi

----------


## zige94

> Tuolla näköjään pohditaan minun kirjotusta joka suoraan sanoen oli tarkoitettu vain tänne. En oikein tykkää että se on tuolla


Pahoittelut tästä. Kuitenkin olit sen julkisesti nettiin kirjoittanut, joten kuka tahansa sen olisi voinut lukea täältäkin. Kuitenkin kyseinen viestisi oli asiallinen ja täysin Onnibussiin sopiva, tämän vuoksi sitä tuonne linkkasin samalla muiden ohella. Muista kuitenkin että olet kirjoittanut nimimerkilläsi, ainoastaan tämän foorumin jäsenet näkee oikean nimesi eli olet "nimimerkkisi" turvissa. Näin tämän myös itse ajattelin kun sen sinne linkkasin. Muut tämän foorumin jäsenet jotka Onnibussin facebook -seinää seuraa todennäköisesti seuraavat tätäkin ketjua ja ovat lukeneet viestisi. Mun silmin et "menettänyt" tai "hävinnyt" tässä mitään, koska kukaan "ulkopuolinen" ei tiedä kuka nimimerkin sm3 takana kirjoittelee. Huomioi myös ettei kyseisessä kirjoituksesa puhuta sinun viestistäsi kuin muutamalla kommentilla, jonka jälkeen juttu on ajautunutkin siihen mikä oli tarkoitus, eli minun ja näköjään monen muunkin näkemykseen Onnibussista.

Pahoittelut kuitenkin josset tästä pitänyt.

----------


## sm3

Palaan viimeisen kerran aiheeseen:

Mutta suoko Onnibus Matkahuollolle, Ely- keskuksille ja kilpailijoilleen mahdollisuutta puolustaa itseään? Ei, Onnibusilla leimataan kaikki puolustukset valheiksi. Se ei ole oikein, ei todellakaan.

Hyökätään kaikkia tahoja vastaan ja kun nämä yrittävät puolustaa itseään ja omia kantojaan ne leimataan välittömästi valheiksi ja viskataan lisää roskaa niskaan.

Onko oikein?

PS: Olen väärässä takuuvarmasti, mitä minä muka tiedän  :Wink:  Saa kumota, mutta se ei muuta kantaani.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuten varmaan Tamperelaisena tiedätkin, niin tuon räminän aiheuttaa Hämeenkadun järkyttävän huono kunto. JOka ainoa bussiyksilö joka siinä liikennöi vähänkin säännöllisemmin rämisee enemmän tai vähemmän, mutta rämisee kuitenkin. Eli toivottavasti et oikeasti ole sitä mieltä että räminä tekee autosta romun.
> Jos Tampereella oikeasti halutaan joukkoliikennettä parantaa olisi merkittävä asia, että tuo Hämeenkatu vihdoinkin remontoitaisiin edes välttävään kuntoon.


Viittaan räminään muualla kuin Hämeenkadulla. Muilla liikennöitsijöillä ei sitäpaitsi ole yhtä pahaa ongelmaa tämän kanssa, vaikka aiheutuisikin katuympäristön ominaisuuksista.

Hämeenkatuahan ei asfaltille laiteta. Mieluummin raitiokävelykaduksi. Bussien reittejä voidaan siinä yhteydessä harkita uudelleen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta suoko Onnibus Matkahuollolle, Ely- keskuksille ja kilpailijoilleen mahdollisuutta puolustaa itseään?


En nyt ihan ymmärrä tätä kommenttia. Miten Onnibus voisi harrastaa sensuuria medioissa, joita se ei omista? Jos tämä pätee Onnibussiin, se pätee ihan yhtä lailla Linja-autoliittoonkin. Mutta ei päde, kumpaankaan. Ja kilpailijat ja Ely-keskus ovat täysin vapaita puolustamaan itseään tässä. Ja Ely-keskus on niin mediassa jo tehnytkin. Kilpailijat voivat antaa haastatteluja, julkaista mielipidetekstin, lehdistötiedotteen, vaikka oman ilmoituksensa. Mikä siis on ongelma?

----------


## kalle.

> Hämeenkatuahan ei asfaltille laiteta. Mieluummin raitiokävelykaduksi. Bussien reittejä voidaan siinä yhteydessä harkita uudelleen.


Näinhän voidaan toki toimia jos hyvä joukkoliikenne halutaan kaupungista poistaa. Hurjin idea on ollut, että hämeenkadulle ei busseilla oikeasti olisi asiaa vaan siinä liikuttaisiin vaan raiteilla. Sitten raiteilta voisi vaihtaa busseihinh ja toisinpäin hämeenkadun päissä. Sillä karkoitettaisiin kyllä varmasti iso osa matkustajia. Kulkuvälineen täysin turha vaihtaminen kun ei kannusta joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.

----------


## deepthroat

> Viittaan räminään muualla kuin Hämeenkadulla. Muilla liikennöitsijöillä ei sitäpaitsi ole yhtä pahaa ongelmaa tämän kanssa, vaikka aiheutuisikin katuympäristön ominaisuuksista.
> 
> Hämeenkatuahan ei asfaltille laiteta. Mieluummin raitiokävelykaduksi. Bussien reittejä voidaan siinä yhteydessä harkita uudelleen.


Eipä ole Jani tainnut istua Hämeenkadulla esim. Paunun Scaloissa tai Tampereella tehdyissä 8700 - sarjan Volvoissa ? Kyllä se sama räminä niissäkin kuuluu..

----------


## tkp

> En nyt ihan ymmärrä tätä kommenttia. Miten Onnibus voisi harrastaa sensuuria medioissa, joita se ei omista? Jos tämä pätee Onnibussiin, se pätee ihan yhtä lailla Linja-autoliittoonkin. Mutta ei päde, kumpaankaan. Ja kilpailijat ja Ely-keskus ovat täysin vapaita puolustamaan itseään tässä. Ja Ely-keskus on niin mediassa jo tehnytkin. Kilpailijat voivat antaa haastatteluja, julkaista mielipidetekstin, lehdistötiedotteen, vaikka oman ilmoituksensa. Mikä siis on ongelma?


Onnibus keksii hatusta omia "totuuksia" joita se sitten suuren ääneen huutaa medioissa mollataakseen kilpailijoitaan. Niinkuin tämä viimeisin väite, jonka mukaan elyä olisi uhkailtu, mikä ei edes pitänyt paikkansa. Olisiko ammattiylpeys vai mikä takana, ettei kilpailijat ole lähteneet mukaan tähän loan heittoon? On aika erikoista että yritys voi viranomaisen puolesta kertoa että tätä olisi uhkailtu... Jos näin olisi niin eikö Onnibussin silloin pitäisi toimittaa todisteet tästä poliisille joka sitten tutkisi että onko uhkailuja tapahtunut....

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sitten raiteilta voisi vaihtaa busseihinh ja toisinpäin hämeenkadun päissä. Sillä karkoitettaisiin kyllä varmasti iso osa matkustajia.


Tätä en ole ehdottanut. Eipä rakenneta olkiukkoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onnibus keksii hatusta omia "totuuksia" joita se sitten suuren ääneen huutaa medioissa mollataakseen kilpailijoitaan.


Ja Linja-autoliitto ei toki tätä harrasta?

----------


## kalle.

> Tätä en ole ehdottanut. Eipä rakenneta olkiukkoja.


En ole missään väittänyt, että juuri Sinä tätä olisit ehdottanut.
Mutta kuten yllä koitin kertoa, niin tällainenkin ehdotus on julkisuudessa ollut.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole missään väittänyt, että juuri Sinä tätä olisit ehdottanut.
> Mutta kuten yllä koitin kertoa, niin tällainenkin ehdotus on julkisuudessa ollut.


Et kai viittaa tähän: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1015...2597262205584/

Jos oikein olen käsittänyt, tuo oli yhden ihmisen mielipidekirjoitus eli ei mikään oikea ehdotus ja jota ei tule ottaa millään tavoin vakavasti.

PS. Miten tämä on pitkään aikaan liittynyt Onnibusiin?

----------


## kalle.

> Et kai viittaa tähän: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1015...2597262205584/


Ei voi tuohon liittyä koska en ole tuota sovellusta/palvelua milloinkaan käyttänyt. Jostain painetusta mediasta tai verkkolehdestä tämän idean aikanaan luin. En vaan muista sen tarkemmin että mistä. Olisi pitänyt ottaa lähde talteen, mutta ei tullut huomattua.

----------


## ultrix

> Olipa Hostikan liikennelupa sitten minkä niminen tahansa, ei 2008 alkanutta uusyritystä voine nimittää sukuoikeusfirmaksi. Jos hän väärinkäytti paronien luomaa seutulippusysteemiä ( pitääkö todella paikkaansa ), niin onko hän samalla myös paroni. Eihän pankkirosvoakaan kutsuta pankkiiriksi.


No riippuu vähän. Mielestäni Idmanin juttu on täysin vertailukelpoinen Hostikan petoksen kanssa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:45 ----------




> Tuolla näköjään pohditaan minun kirjotusta joka suoraan sanoen oli tarkoitettu vain tänne. En oikein tykkää että se on tuolla 
> 
> Harrastajan vaikutusvallasta, harrastaja on asiakas.
> 
> Mutta en pidä yhtään siitä että kommenttini on tuolla olisi ollut hyvä että edes olisit kertonut siitä minulle


Tällaisena vinkkinä, että aika monesti joukkoliikenneaiheisia google-hakuja tehdessä tulee JLF-ketjut top 10-tulosten joukkoon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:45 ----------




> Näinhän voidaan toki toimia jos hyvä joukkoliikenne halutaan kaupungista poistaa. Hurjin idea on ollut, että hämeenkadulle ei busseilla oikeasti olisi asiaa vaan siinä liikuttaisiin vaan raiteilla. Sitten raiteilta voisi vaihtaa busseihinh ja toisinpäin hämeenkadun päissä. Sillä karkoitettaisiin kyllä varmasti iso osa matkustajia. Kulkuvälineen täysin turha vaihtaminen kun ei kannusta joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.


Hämeenkadusta tulee raitiotiekävelykatu siinä vaiheessa, kun lännessä on raitiotiehaarat Tesomalle, Ylöjärvelle ja Lentävänniemeen, etelässä Hatanpään kautta Vuorekseen ja Pirkkalaan sekä idässä Hervantaan ja Koilliskeskuksen suuntaan. Jäljellejäävät bussilinjat voivat käyttää Satakunnan ja Ratinan siltoja, kuten nykyäänkin Hämeenkadun ollessa autoliikenteeltä katkaistuna.

----------


## aki

> Onnibus keksii hatusta omia "totuuksia" joita se sitten suuren ääneen huutaa medioissa mollataakseen kilpailijoitaan. Niinkuin tämä viimeisin väite, jonka mukaan elyä olisi uhkailtu, mikä ei edes pitänyt paikkansa. Olisiko ammattiylpeys vai mikä takana, ettei kilpailijat ole lähteneet mukaan tähän loan heittoon?


Kyllä näiden sukuoikeusfirmojen äänitorvi LAL keksii myös omia "totuuksia", se ei vain välttämättä tee sitä yhtä julkisesti kuin OB, vaan yrittää vaikuttaa asioihin kulissien takana.Tässä jokunen ilta sitten oli maikkarin uutisissa lyhyt juttu että liikenneministeri Kyllönen on saanut kansanedustajilta kovaa kritiikkiä bussiliikenteen avaamisesta kilpailulle ja osa edustajista vaatii siirtymäajan sopimusten jatkamista vuoteen 2019. Vaikka en voikaan faktana tietää, niin kyllä tästä vähän paistaa läpi että koitetaan edustajien kautta painostaa ministeriä jatkamaan nykyistä käytäntöä vuoteen 2019. Osa edustajista varmasti uskoo kun LAL ja liikennöitsijät maalaavat uhkakuvia mm. "bussiverkoston romuttumisella" ja "lippujen hinnan nousulla". Edelleen siis potkitaan tutkainta vastaan sen sijaan että yritettäisiin löytää keinoja kuinka vastata tulevaan kilpailuun.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei voi tuohon liittyä koska en ole tuota sovellusta/palvelua milloinkaan käyttänyt.


Tuossa sovelluksessa/palveluksessa viitataan erääseen Aamulehden juttuun, joka tuolla tiivistetään näin: "Helena Hartikainen ehdottaa päivän AL:ssa, että Hämeenkadulla pitäisi ajaa ratikan edestakaisin, ja molemmissa päissä Hämeenkatua pitäisi olla bussiterminaalit, joista lähtevät bussit muualle."

----------


## Tuuraaja

Tänään näky olevan taas yhdellä allianssin yrityksellä Kauppalehden protestisivuilla "mainos"
Vajaa 2 tonnia Porin Linjoille.

----------


## J_J

> Yksi kysymys: Mikä sinua niin ketuttaa tässä Onnibus-hommassa?  Sekö, että pelkäät nykyisen työnantajasi puolesta? Vai se, että sääntelyn lonkeroita puretaan ja Suomikin rupeaa pikkuhiljaa toimimaan normaalin markkinatalousmaan tavoin?


Ei mikään epäilemistäsi syistä. Vain ja ainoastaan se, että voimassa olevat lait ja asetukset eivät tunnu nauttivan Onnibusin taholta minkäänlaista luottamusta tai kunnioitusta. Heille ei myöskään kelpaa se, että toimivaltaiset lupaviranomaiset noudattavat lupakäsittelyssään näitä mainittuja lakeja ja asetuksia. Tämän lisäksi en osaa pätkääkään arvostaa tätä "loanheittomarkkinointia", jota Onnibus (käytännössä ilmeisesti Helken kynäilemänä) harjoittaa. He kyllä saavat haukkua, mollata ja meuhkata miten paljon huvittaa, mutta mikäli heidän toimiaan joku uskaltaa arvostella, alkaa itku ja valitus välittömästi.

Onneksi suurin osa perinteisistä ja/tai suurista liikennöitsijöistä on pidättäytynyt tältä loanheitolta julkisuudessa. Antavat vaan pellehermannien rauhassa vauhkota omiaan  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:02 ----------




> OB ei toimi rehdissä kilpailutilanteessa. Sukuoikeusyhtiöillä on ansaitsematon suoja. Lisäksi sukuoikeusyhtiöt estävät Matkahuollon kautta yhteiskunnan omistamien fasiliteettien käytön OB:lta. Keskustan kannanotto ei olisi korjaamassa näitä epäkohtia vaan huonontamassa tilannetta. Onneksi Keskusta ei ole hallituksessa.


Ei liene sinun eikä minunkaan tehtävä määritellä sitä, miten ansaittu tai ansaitsematon suoja vanhoilla yhtiöillä tällä hetkellä on. Se kun on kirjattu lakitekstiin käsittääkseni selvällä suomen kielellä. Se, että sinä yhtiön (jonka perustajaosakas olet) suulla yrität asian muuksi muuttaa, ei taida loppupeleissä edistää omaakaan asiaasi...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:02 ----------




> En ollut tietoinen tästä mainoksesta, mutta nyt kun kerran tämä on nostettu esille, pidän sitä täysin asiallisena. Faktat ovat kohdallaan. Onnibussilla on täysi oikeus kertoa asiakkailleen miksi se ei voi ajaa tiettyjä reittejä vaikka haluaisi.


Näkökantasi ei ainakaan allekirjoittaneelle tullut vähäisenäkään yllätyksenä...




> Kyllä esim. Väinö Paunu Oy ja Länsilinjat Oy ovat valituspelleilyllään menettäneet kaiken arvostuksen allekirjoittaneen silmissä.


Mukava lukea, että määrittelet pelleilyksi sen, että jokin yritys puolustautuu valittamalla viranomaisen päätöksistä, mikäli yrityksen ja viranomaisen välisen sopimuksen turvaaminen sitä edellyttää. Korostettakoon nyt tässäkin "mediassa", että näkemykseni ei muutu mihinkään, oli sitten puolustautuja Savonlinja Oy, Paunu Oy, Velj. Salmela Oy tai Onnibus Oy. Mikäli jokin lainvoimainen sopimus, jonka noudattamista katsovat aiheelliseksi suojella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:02 ----------




> Eipä ole Jani tainnut istua Hämeenkadulla esim. Paunun Scaloissa tai Tampereella tehdyissä 8700 - sarjan Volvoissa ? Kyllä se sama räminä niissäkin kuuluu..


Räminä ja kolina ei suoranaisesti korreloi auton valmistuspaikkakunnan tai liikennöitsijän nimen mukaan. Lähinnä suurin ero muodostuu siitä, miten paljon/usein autoissa suoritetaan ns. "yleiskiristely" eli väännellään kaikki Hämeenkadun ansiosta enemmän ja vähemmän löystyneet ruuvit, pultit ja mutterit takaisin kiinni (tai asennetaan uudet vastaavat kokonaan pudonneiden tilalle). Omakohtaisen, vaikkakin kalenterivuosissa mitaten vähäisen kokemukseni mukaan tällä sinänsä liiketaloudellisesti täysin kannattamattomalla toimella saa todellisia ihmeitä aikaan... Rämisevä romu muuttuukin pienellä vaivannäöllä yllättävän hiljaiseksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:02 ----------




> Tänään näky olevan taas yhdellä allianssin yrityksellä Kauppalehden protestisivuilla "mainos"
> Vajaa 2 tonnia Porin Linjoille.


Eihän se mitään haittaa, pääasia että asia kukoistaa ja Onni-lahkossa vallitsee hyvä mieli. Velvoitteista tai laskuista huolehtiminen on toissijaista  :Wink:

----------


## sub

> Vain ja ainoastaan se, että voimassa olevat lait ja asetukset eivät tunnu nauttivan Onnibusin taholta minkäänlaista luottamusta tai kunnioitusta. Heille ei myöskään kelpaa se, että toimivaltaiset lupaviranomaiset noudattavat lupakäsittelyssään näitä mainittuja lakeja ja asetuksia. Tämän lisäksi en osaa pätkääkään arvostaa tätä "loanheittomarkkinointia", jota Onnibus (käytännössä ilmeisesti Helken kynäilemänä) harjoittaa. He kyllä saavat haukkua, mollata ja meuhkata miten paljon huvittaa, mutta mikäli heidän toimiaan joku uskaltaa arvostella, alkaa itku ja valitus välittömästi.


Uudessa tilanteessa on luonnollista, että koetellaan sitä minkälaisiin tulkintoihin lait ja asetukset antavat mahdollisuuksia. Viranomaisesta tulleita päätöksiä Onnibus on nähdäkseni noudattanut. Päätösten kritisointi puolestaan ei ole mikään rikos. Vahvojen toimijoiden toimialalle tullessaan uusi tulokas joutuu käyttämään voimakasta markkinointia. Oli se sitten "loanheittoa" tai ei, henkilökohtaisesti ei kiinnosta pätkääkään, enkä usko että suurinta osaa muistakaan potentiaalisista matkustajista. Matkustajan kannalta toiminnallinen konsepti on hyvä, aika näyttää onko se liiketaloudellisestikin kestävällä pohjalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Uudessa tilanteessa on luonnollista, että koetellaan sitä minkälaisiin tulkintoihin lait ja asetukset antavat mahdollisuuksia. Viranomaisesta tulleita päätöksiä Onnibus on nähdäkseni noudattanut. Päätösten kritisointi puolestaan ei ole mikään rikos.


Nimenomaan. Lakeja kunnioitetaan vain noudattamalla niitä. Lakeja ja viranomaispäätöksiä saa kritisoida voimakkaastikin. Ja pitääkin kritisoida, kun demokratiassa eletään. Tämä dialogi on tärkeää yhteiskunnan kehittymisen vuoksi. Lait pitää pystyä perustelemaan jatkuvasti. Jos laki ei enää täytä tarkoitustaan, se pitää kumota. Ja viranomaispäätösten kritiikki ja perustelut pitävät huolen siitä, että viranomainen noudattaa lakia.

----------


## LateZ

> Nimenomaan. Lakeja kunnioitetaan vain noudattamalla niitä. Lakeja ja viranomaispäätöksiä saa kritisoida voimakkaastikin.


Lehti-ilmoituksessaan Onnibus totesi, ettei asia (lupia ei tullut) ollut ELY:n virkamiesten vika. Ns. perinteiset bussiyhtiöt uhkailivat ELY-keskusta oikeustoimilla, ja niinpä lupaa ei uskallettu myöntää.

Onko siinä jotain väärää, jos ennen linjaa liikennöinyt yritys kokee päätöksen vääräksi ja valittaa hallinto-oikeuteen? Entäpä, jos kertoo etukäteen valittavansa myönteisestä päätöksestä? Mitä jos Onnibus kertoisi etukäteen näkevänsä Haaparannan linjan erittäin merkittävänä ja aikovansa valittaa kielteisestä päätöksestä, olisiko se kauheaa ELY-keskuksen uhkailua ja kiristystä?

Lakia toki saa kritisoida, mutta viranomaispäätöksen lainmukaisuuden kyseenalaistaminen valittamalla kai on kohtuullisen helppoa. Lehti-ilmoituksin toki asia jää sopivasti auki ja yleisöltä heruu sympatiaa. Oikeuteen valittamalla voisi myös hävitä, lehdistötiedottein ja haastatteluin ja ilmoituksin voi vain voittaa.

Noita Onnin ilmoituksia ja kannanottoja ei kannata ottaa liian vakavasti. Taustalla lienee tärkeimpänä halu saada mahdollisimman paljon ilmaista julkisuutta vielä siirtymäaikana. Toisaalta vaikuttaa, että jokin on noussut hattuun, kun joka viestissä on tarve päästä näpäyttämään bussiparoneita. Ehkä voisi enemmän keskittyä asiakkaisiin ja vähemmän paroneihin, lopputuloskin voisi olla parempi.

----------


## Rester

Eikös ELY:n virkamies ollut myös todennut haastattelussa, ettei ainakaan hän ollut kokenut oloansa millään tavoin uhatuksi?

Ja miksi se, että "bussiparonit" valittavat kannaltaan kielteisestä päätöksestä eteenpäin, on aina LAL-kätyreiden uhittelua, mutta jos Onnibus tekee saman, kyse on aina parhaimmasta teosta maailmassa?

Vielä on voimassa siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset, jonka pohjalta ELY-keskus tekee päätöksensä lupien suhteen, siihen ei ole OB:lläkään nokan koputtamista. Asia lupien myöntämisen suhteen on täysin eri, kun nämä aikanaan loppuvat, mutta se nyt ei vielä ihan huomenna tapahdu.

Voin vain kuvitella, minkälainen meuhkaaminen olisi syntynyt, jos nämä vanhan liiton liikennöitsijät olisivat julkaisseet samantyyppisen mainoksen Onnibus:n kritoimiseksi. Tällainen mustamaalaaminen on muualla mainosmaailmassa ollut hyvien tapojen vastaista (ellei peräti kiellettyä?) jo hyvän aikaa, joten miksi joukkoliikennealalle pitäisi sallia tässä jotain erivapauksia? ("Ariel jättää pyykkiisi tahroja, osta OMO, niin vaatteesi ovat kuin uusia!")

Alkuaikoina suhtauduin itsekin suhteellisen positiivisesti Onniin, tätä nykyä mielikuva on tämän sensaatiohakuisen tiedottamisen myötä mennyt huonompaan suuntaan, valitettavasti.

----------


## sane

> Voin vain kuvitella, minkälainen meuhkaaminen olisi syntynyt, jos nämä vanhan liiton liikennöitsijät olisivat julkaisseet samantyyppisen mainoksen Onnibus:n kritoimiseksi. Tällainen mustamaalaaminen on muualla mainosmaailmassa ollut hyvien tapojen vastaista (ellei peräti kiellettyä?) jo hyvän aikaa, joten miksi joukkoliikennealalle pitäisi sallia tässä jotain erivapauksia? ("Ariel jättää pyykkiisi tahroja, osta OMO, niin vaatteesi ovat kuin uusia!")


Huono vertaus, koska Onnibus ei mainitse yhtään brändiä mainoksissaan, vaan puhuu "paroneista", joiden tulkinta jää lukijan vastuulle. Mikäli perinteiset yhtiöt lähtisivät mustamaalaamaan Onnibusia nimellä, olisi se huomattavasti pahempi asia. Sen sijaan voisi puolestani alkaa maalaamaan kuvaa "uusista tulokkaista, jotka tuhoavat toimivat järjestelmät". Tosin muistaakseni tämän tyylinen markkinointi onkin jo aloitettu tiettyjen yhtiöiden taholta? Ja tietenkin lobbaaminen ymmärtääkseni keskittyy julkisuudesta piilossa juuri edellisen mantran hokemiseen.

----------


## Rester

> Huono vertaus, koska Onnibus ei mainitse yhtään brändiä mainoksissaan, vaan puhuu "paroneista", joiden tulkinta jää lukijan vastuulle. Mikäli perinteiset yhtiöt lähtisivät mustamaalaamaan Onnibusia nimellä, olisi se huomattavasti pahempi asia. Sen sijaan voisi puolestani alkaa maalaamaan kuvaa "uusista tulokkaista, jotka tuhoavat toimivat järjestelmät". Tosin muistaakseni tämän tyylinen markkinointi onkin jo aloitettu tiettyjen yhtiöiden taholta? Ja tietenkin lobbaaminen ymmärtääkseni keskittyy julkisuudesta piilossa juuri edellisen mantran hokemiseen.


Niin tai näin, omasta mielestäni mautonta mainostamista siihen nähden, mitä nämä yhtiöt ovat Suomessa saaneet aikaan. Vaikka kyse onkin edellisistä sukupolvista, luulisi mainonnan olevan sen verran sivistynyttä, että se keskittyisi ennemminkin omien hyvien puolien mainostamiseen toisten (heidän näkökannaltaan) huonojen sijaan. 

Pointtini lähinnä oli, että OB:n mielestä heistä valittaminen on vapaan kilpailun vastustamista, jonka taustalla ovat isot ja pahat perhekorporaatiot.

----------


## hezec

> Pointtini lähinnä oli, että OB:n mielestä heistä valittaminen on vapaan kilpailun vastustamista, jonka taustalla ovat isot ja pahat perhekorporaatiot.


Tuota "isot ja pahat"-kohtaa lukuun ottamatta, eikö asia sitten faktisesti ole näin? Tietenkin se on näille valittajille täysin loogista ja toistaiseksi lain kirjaimen mukaista hyödyn tavoittelua, joten he toimivat niin, mutta en ainakaan itse näe, mitä väärää moisessa mielipiteessä on. Se on sitten oma lukunsa, miten sen tuo julki.

Ja näin matkustajan näkökulmasta ei voi kuin riemuita, että tässäkin sukupolvessa on Suomessa joku saamassa aikaan uutta. Itselleni Onnibusin reitit ja aikataulut eivät ole toistaiseksi sattuneet sopimaan, mutta sen sijaan olen päässyt hyötymään viiden euron lipuista Pohjolan Liikenteen reitillä, joka opiskelija-alennuksellakin olisi normaalisti parikymppiä. Kummasti näitä tarjouksia alkoi ilmestyä OB:n aloitettua.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei liene sinun eikä minunkaan tehtävä määritellä sitä, miten ansaittu tai ansaitsematon suoja vanhoilla yhtiöillä tällä hetkellä on. Se kun on kirjattu lakitekstiin käsittääkseni selvällä suomen kielellä.


Ja mitä laki sanoo:



> Reittiliikenneluvan myöntävä viranomainen voi hylätä hakemuksen, jos:
> 
> 1) luvan myöntävä viranomainen päättää tai on päättänyt järjestää alueensa tai sen osan joukkoliikennepalvelut palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaisesti ja haettu liikenne aiheuttaisi *jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa* palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaan harjoitetulle tai harjoitettavalle liikenteelle;
> 
> 2) haettu liikenne aiheuttaisi *jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa* liikenteelle, jota harjoitetaan toisen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen tai kunnan taikka kuntayhtymän kanssa tehdyn, palvelusopimusasetuksessa tarkoitetun julkisia palveluhankintoja koskevan sopimuksen mukaan;
> 
> 3) haettu liikenne aiheuttaisi *jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa* liikenteelle, jota on tarkoitus harjoittaa 2 kohdassa mainitun sopimuksen mukaisesti edellyttäen, että liikennettä koskeva palvelusopimusasetuksen 7 artiklan 2 kohdassa tarkoitettu ilmoitus on toimitettu Euroopan unionin virallisessa lehdessä julkaistavaksi;


Edelleenkin on määrittelemättä, mitä _jatkuva ja vakava haitta_ on. ELY-keskukset soveltavat lakia (toivottavasti) parhaansa mukaan kahden eri osapuolen ristitulessa. Eri reittiä (esim. via Toijala) kulkevakin pikavuoro ei saanut lupaa, kun on olemassa "päällekkäisiä" pikavuoroja Valkeakosken/Riihimäen/Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kautta.

Erikoisinta tässä on se, että valtakunnallisen palvelutasomäärittelyn saavuttamiseksi hakemukset olisi pitänyt hyväksyä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Edelleenkin on määrittelemättä, mitä _jatkuva ja vakava haitta_ on.


Hankalan labiili käsite. Itse lähtisin miettimään asiaa siltä kannalta, että kyseessä on siirtymäkauden suoja, jotta nykyisten lupien haltijoilla olisi aikaa sopeutua, tavalla tai toisella, muutokseen. Toisaalta kyse on oikeudenmukaisuudesta: vanhat yrittäjät ovat kuitenkin rakentaneet toimintansa sille oletukselle, että heillä on yksinoikeus. Suoja-ajan yksi tarkoitus on antaa aikaa kuolettaa investoinnit, jotka on tehty tuon oletuksen pohjalta.

Kun näin katsoo, jatkuva ja vakava haitta olisi siis sellainen, joka muuttaa jonkin voitollisen linjalupalinjan tappiolliseksi tai ainakin merkittävästi heikommin kannattavaksi. Tosin ei tämä taida paljoa auttaa käytännön tilanteissa, koska tiedot yksittäisten linjojen taloudesta ovat yrityssalaisuuksia.

----------


## Koala

> Noita Onnin ilmoituksia ja kannanottoja ei kannata ottaa liian vakavasti.


Jep. Numeroa-paria isompia pipoja saa vaikka lähimmästä Prismasta. Mua kyllä viihdyttää suunnattomasti kuinka koville Onni joillekin ottaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## deepthroat

> Räminä ja kolina ei suoranaisesti korreloi auton valmistuspaikkakunnan tai liikennöitsijän nimen mukaan.


No pointtinahin oli Hyväriselle kertoa, että ei se nimi tai sen vaihtuminen auton kyljessä kerro mitään ajoneuvon kunnosta. Itse viimeisen vuoden aikana niin Paunun, kuin Länsilinjojen autoja ajaneena, voin todeta että ei niiden kunnossa , siisteydessä yms. ole näiden kahden yhtiön välillä käytännössä minkäänlaista eroa.

----------


## ultrix

Länskä on toki kiitettävästi uusinut viime vuosina kalustoaan, eikä ainakaan nimim. killerpopin listauksen mukaan kalustossa ole enää 1980-luvulla valmistettua kalustoa vaan vanhinkin auto täyttää tänä vuonna 23 vuotta (#44). 

Mutta Länsilinjoilla vaikuttaa olevan edelleenkin maine vanhan ja sekalaisen kaluston käyttäjänä, kun Joukkoliikennefoorumin perustamisen aikoihin 2005 kalustossa oli vielä useampi 1970-luvulla rakennettu auto (joista viimeisestä taidettiin hankkiutua eroon vasta tämän vuosikymmenen puolella). Tuolloin linjan 50 vakikalustoa oli myös TSOP-teipatut "p@$¢@rottelot" (Mersut #13, 15, 17, 22), jotka olivat nuorehkosta iästään huolimatta järkyttävän huonoa kalustoa matkustajan näkökulmasta.

Edelleenkin Länsilinjat ajaa sekalaisella kalustolla, joka sentään on pääosin 1990- ja 2000-luvulla valmistunutta, johtuen Ylöjärven seutuliikenteen integroinnista pitkän matkan vakiovuoroihin. EB-kaluston näkeminen numerolinjoilla on arkipäivää, mikä on esteettömyyttä tarvitsemattoman matkustajan kannalta hyvä asia, mutta esimerkiksi lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavalle harmi. Toisaalta Ikaalisten pikavuorolla saattaa olla matalalattiainen kaupunkibussi (seutusisustuksella toki), mikä näyttää yhtä lailla kummalliselta.

Minulle LL:n kaluston kirjavuus tai ikä ei ole aiheuttanut ikinä TSOP-Mersuja lukuunottamatta ongelmia, mutta krantummalle asiakkaalle, jolle vaihtoehtona on _oma_ Mersu tai Volvo, epämääräinen kalusto saattaa aiheuttaa ratkaisevan epäluottamuslauseen.

Tampereen seudulla LL ei ole toivoton tapaus kaluston suhteen, Luoppari on. Tosin bussiharrastajan näkökulmasta se on mitä mielenkiintoisin firma ysikuttereineen.  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Matkahuolto on näemmä alkanut keräämään tietoa matkustajien käyttämistä palveluista ja eri tekijöiden merkityksestä liikennevälineen tai yrityksen valintaan. Käytin tänään mh:n aikatauluhakua kun esiin ponnahti TNS:n gallupkysely, siinä kyseltiin matkustajien kokemuksista ja pyydettiin arvioimaan eri tekijöiden tärkeyttä asteikolla 4-10. Arvioitavia tekijöitä oli mm:

- Edulliset lippujen hinnat
- Lipputarjoukset
- Toimivat vaihtoyhteydet
- Odotustilat
- Nettilipunmyynti
- Kännykkälippu
- Kaluston laatu
- Oheispalvelut (päivän lehdet, tarjoilu, langaton nettiyhteys)

Kyselyssä vertailukohtina olivat Matkahuolto, Onnibus ja VR?

----------


## JTW

> Tuet parhaiten perinteikkäitä yhtiöitä sillä, että taot niiden päähän, että ne joka tapauksessa kuolevat, jolleivät valmistaudu uuteen tilanteeseen. Uuden tilanteen syntyminen ei ole Onnibussin käsissä mitenkään sen enempää kuin näiden "perinteikkäiden yhtiöidenkään".


Meinaakko että kulisseissa ei valmistauduta? Tääkin on vaan tätä Tamppoonitranssin mantraa et "paroonit vaan tehtailee valituksia eikä käytä siirtymäaikaa siihen mihin se on tehty, valmistautumiseen kilpailuun". Se että joku et joku hoitaa kaikki asiansa netissä ei tarkota automaattisesti sitä että jos joku muu ei huutele reaaliajassa kaikkee FB:ssä tai netissä yleensä ei tekis mitään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Meinaakko että kulisseissa ei valmistauduta?


Viime viikolla pidetyssä Paikallisliikenneliiton vuosikokousseminaarissa oli esitys aiheesta. Laurin Linja Ky oli käynyt haastattelemassa joukkoa liikennöitsijöitä liittyen tuleviin kilpailutuksiin ja yrityksen toimitusjohtaja Lauri Rinta-Kanto esitteli tuloksia.

Lainaan tähän esityksen kalvoa 16:
_20 - 80 sääntö.
Suurin osa yrityksistä on edelleen perinteisten toimintamallien pihdeissä.yhtiön toimintatapa on suvun perinteen mukaistatoiminta on keskittynyt vain "omien" linjojen hoitoon ilman kustannusseurantaasuuri osa yrityksen pääomasta on sidottu kalustoon ja varikkokiinteistöihinsopeutuminen muutoksiin on kankeaa
_

----------


## Madmax

Nyt Onnibus sai luvan ajaa kakkostielläkin
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/talous/4670...sta+Helsinkiin

----------


## dreamy83

Mielenkiintoinen tuo Mötön kommentti koskien Varsovaa ja Moskovaa. Kovat laajenemissuunnitelmat ja se on hyvä se jos toiminta vain on kannattavaa.

Itse olen omilla pikavuoromatkoillani totutellut uuteen tapaan, että ennen lippujen ostoa pitääkin tarkistaa ainakin kolme eri kanavaa: VR, Matkahuolto ja Onni. Vertailu todella kannattaa kuluttajalle, tänään ostin liput parin kuukauden päähän Turku - Jyväskylä reitille ja huomioiden tarjoukset ja ennakkoalennukset oli tulos tämä:

VR noin 3 tuntia 45 min / suunta ja menopaluu 62,37 
EB 4 tuntia 40 minuuttia - 5 tuntia 20 minuuttia (vaihdoton) 79,80 
Onnibus 4 tuntia 15 minuuttia 17,80 

Matka-ajat per suunta ja hinnat menopaluu. Ja toki on huomioitava, että Onnin hinta lienee reitin halvin ja muut tarjoavat ajoittain merkittäviä tarjouksia, jolloin Onnibus ei automaattisesti ole edullisin. Olen itse kertaalleen kilpailuttanut matkan Helsinkiin siten, että Pohjolan Liikenne on ollut edullisin. Mutta kilpailu on tervetullutta, sillä huomaan myös VR:n laskeneen hintojaan ennakkolippujen muodossa. Itse uskon tämän laittavan alan kunnolla jaloilleen enkä tarkoita sitä, että yrittäjien olisi kilpailtava itsensä hengiltä tarjoten käytännössä ilmaisia matkoja suhteessa kuluihin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Sitten onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, että lähteekö Satakunnan liikenne mukaan kilpailuun tuomalla tarjouslippuja Helsinki-Pori ja Helsinki-Rauma-välille. Pohjolan Liikennehän ei ilman Onnibussia olisi alkanut tarjoamaan alkaen 5e Helsinki-Turku. Itsellä on vähän sellainen sutina, että Koivistolaiset eivät kilpailemaan lähde. Näin jo sanoivat muistaakseni Jyväskylän paikkurin kilpailuun viitaten..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itsellä on vähän sellainen sutina, että Koivistolaiset eivät kilpailemaan lähde. Näin jo sanoivat muistaakseni Jyväskylän paikkurin kilpailuun viitaten..


Ovat sanoneet, etteivät lähde kilpailutuksiin. Sitä, lähtevätkö he kilpailuun, eivät he voi valita itse. Sen päättävät asiakkaat.

----------


## Koala

> Sitä, lähtevätkö he kilpailuun, eivät he voi valita itse. Sen päättävät asiakkaat.


Mä en ihan kauheasti ihmettelisi vaikka tuo firmaa kaatuisi periaatteidensa mukana. Vie vähemmän jähmeät firmat ne asiakkaat aika äkkiä.

----------


## LateZ

> Ovat sanoneet, etteivät lähde kilpailutuksiin.


Tarkoittaako tämä, että KA on aikonut olla jättämättä esim. Jyväskylän, Kuopion, Lahden ja Varkauden paikallisliikenteestä? Kuulostaa aika oudolta. Itse olen joskus jostain haastattelusta lukenut, että yhtymä seuraa hintatason kehitystä ja on kiinnostunut jopa pk-seudun liikenteestä, mikäli kate paranee.

Muistaakseni syksyllä tai talvella samaan KA-yhtymään kuuluva Porvoon Liikenne oli sitä mieltä, että vapaa reittiliikenne olisi Helsingin ja Porvoon välille paras tapa järjestää liikenne. Olikohan arvio, että lipun hinta asettuisi viiden euron tietämiin? Halua kilpaillakin on mitä ilmeisimmin. En mitenkään jaksa uskoa, ettei Porvoon Liikenne jättäisi tarjousta Porvoon paikallisliikenteen hoitamisesta yhtymän periaatteen vuoksi.  

Onnibussin 1-3 Satakunnan Liikenteen kanssa kilpailevaa vuoroa eivät muodosta sellaista uhkaa tunnin välein kulkeville runkolinjoille, että tarvitsisi välttämättä ryhtyä erityisiin toimenpiteisiin.

----------


## kalle.

> Ovat sanoneet, etteivät lähde kilpailutuksiin.


Rauman kaupunkiliikenteen kilpailutukseen lähtivät. Ja sen myös voittivat. Samaten ovat useisiin ELY:n kilpailutuksiinkin osallistuneet ja varmaan niissä pärjänneetkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rauman kaupunkiliikenteen kilpailutukseen lähtivät. Ja sen myös voittivat. Samaten ovat useisiin ELY:n kilpailutuksiinkin osallistuneet ja varmaan niissä pärjänneetkin.


OK, voin olla väärässäkin. Kommenttini pohjautuu lähinnä muistikuviin siitä, mitä ovat sanoneet, ei mihinkään tiettyyn lähteeseen. Ja voivat olla toki muuttaneetkin mielipidettä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:54 ----------




> Onnibussin 1-3 Satakunnan Liikenteen kanssa kilpailevaa vuoroa eivät muodosta sellaista uhkaa tunnin välein kulkeville runkolinjoille, että tarvitsisi välttämättä ryhtyä erityisiin toimenpiteisiin.


Eivät, ja tässä vaiheessa eivät saakaan muodostaa ("jatkuvaa ja vakavaa"). Enemmänkin ajan takaa sitä tilannetta, kun siirtymäkauden sopimukset loppuvat ja todellinen kilpailu alkaa.

----------


## Compact

Tänään osui korviini useaankin kertaan Onnibusin radiomainos FM 102,8-kanavalla (ent. "Bassoradio", nyk. JPC-Studiot Oy - "Sun Helsinki"), jossa Pekka Möttö kertoi lyhyesti ensikohtaamisestaan loppuvuonna 2011 toisen nykyisen Onnibusin pääjehun eli Lauri Helken kanssa. Mainos on harkitun asiallinen ja lähes kuin "toimituksellista" tasoa. Syntetisaattorihumppa sekä pellemiljoonahömppä puuttuvat.

----------


## Allison

Onnibus kehitti uudenlaisen mobiilimaksutavan ja jätti siitä patenttihakemuksen. Ideana on tehdä varaus netissä helposti puhelinnumerolle, jolta järjestelmä jää määrätyksi ajaksi odottamaan SMS-kuittausta "OB".

Ei tarvitse syöttää luottokorttitietoja, avainlukuja, salasanoja eikä kirjoitella monimutkaisia SMS-rimpsuja. Vain oma puhelinnumero ja tekstari "OB" riittävät.

Kokeilkaapa:

m.onnibus.fi

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Onnibus kehitti uudenlaisen mobiilimaksutavan ja jätti siitä patenttihakemuksen. Ideana on tehdä varaus netissä helposti puhelinnumerolle, jolta järjestelmä jää määrätyksi ajaksi odottamaan SMS-kuittausta "OB".
> 
> Ei tarvitse syöttää luottokorttitietoja, avainlukuja, salasanoja eikä kirjoitella monimutkaisia SMS-rimpsuja. Vain oma puhelinnumero ja tekstari "OB" riittävät.
> 
> Kokeilkaapa:
> 
> m.onnibus.fi


Tämä on kyllä loistavasti toteutettu! Great job!

----------


## Tuuraaja

Tänään Kauppalehdessä yksi allianssiin kuuluva yritys listoilla yli 2000 e maksurästeistä

----------


## sm3

> Tänään Kauppalehdessä yksi allianssiin kuuluva yritys listoilla yli 2000 e maksurästeistä


Onko kohtuutonta vaatia että kerrot mikä yritys jne. Kun ei ainakaan lehden nettisivuilla ollut siitä mitään ja näköislehti maksaa jotain.

----------


## Jarppi

> Onko kohtuutonta vaatia että kerrot mikä yritys jne. Kun ei ainakaan lehden nettisivuilla ollut siitä mitään ja näköislehti maksaa jotain.


http://yritys.taloussanomat.fi/y/kes...ori/0975339-1/

----------


## tkp

Protestilista löytyy myös http://www.taloussanomat.fi/yritykse...rotestiLista.1

----------


## Allison

Ainakin myös toisella Onnibus-verkostossa toimivalla yrityksellä, Zei Zei -linella on ollut velkomustuomio (ita?).

Tämä on aika tyypillistä allalla. Suomessa on linja-autoalalla yli 1200 yritystä, joista 208:lla on ollut kultalusikka suussa peritty sukuoikeus. 1000 yritystä on sukuoikeusjärjestelmän vuoksi rajattu matalakattaiseen tilausajotoimintaan, missä liiketoiminta ei ole useinkaan tervettä. Nämä kaksi Onnibus-yritystä (Zei Zei & Keskimatkat) ovat tyypillisiä sissitaistelijoista verrattuna Koiviston Auton ja Paunun kaltaisiin yrityksiin, joiden kolmannessa polvessa toimivat yrittäjäsukupolvet ovat yksinkertaisesti sattuneet syntymään parempaan perheeseen. Tilausajoyritykset pääsevät vuosikymmenien pimeän ajan jälkeen aikataulutettuun linjaliikenteeseen Onnibussin kaltaisten järjestelmien kautta. Se korjaa myös AKT:n mahdollisuuksia saada työntekijöiden työehtoihin rotia. Urheiluseuroja kuskaavissa tilausajoyrityksissä (ei toki kaikissa) on ollut villit käytännöt. Onnibus-liikenteessä ei ole mahdollista toimia samalla tavalla. Muutos on siten voitto myös AKT:lle.

Ei ole mielestäni kovin hohdokasta yritystoimintaa, että Koiviston Auton Antti Norrlin yrittää kaataa Köyliöläisen Zei Zei -linen Rauma-Loimaa- linjan valituksillaan "aiheuttaa jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa".

Sukuoikeusyhtiöissä ja näiden omistamassa Linja-autoliitossa on vallassa kolmas, degeneroitunut sukupolvi, joilla ei ole yleensä korkeakoulututkintoa eikä taustalla mitään ansaittua menestystä. Kaikki saatu on suvulta perittyä ja sekin liiketoiminta on heidän aikanaan vain supistunut.

Hohdokasta ei myöskään ole se, että Martti Paunun tai Terhi Penttilän tämän vuosikymmenen ainoa innovointi on liittynyt valitusten tehtailuun. Heiltä emme saa patenttihakemuksia jai uusia ideoita, mutta valituksia ja muutosvastarintaa sitäkin enemmän. Kävi sitten näille vaikeuksissa kartelliparoneita vastaan taisteleville pienyrittäjille sitten mitä tahansa, yksi asia on varmaa: sukuoikeusyhtiöistä on 2020 jäljellä vain sukuhaudat, mikäli meno ei muutu.

Tulen henkilökohtaisesti pitämään huolen, että sukuoikeusparonien kartellit Tampereen seudulla ja muualla murskataan. Jos vanhat yhtiöt voittavat kilpailussa, niin ainakin ne voittavat ansaitusti.

----------


## Jarppi

Pari kysymystä Allisonille: 1. Onko jotkut asiat muuttuneet tämän haastattelun jälkeen ?: Seura 17.12.2012 "Lauri Helke myöntää, että hänen vaimonsa asema voi pistää ulkopuolisen silmään."
Sen takia Onnibus ei voi myöskään osallistua kilpailutuksiin Tampereella. Mutta en halua, että vaimollani ei olisi oikeita töitä. Hän on pätevä ja korkeasti koulutettu.". 
Kuitenkin osallistuitte kilpailutukseen ja voititte sen hiuksen hienosti.

Toinen kysymys. Onko vain hauskaa sattumaa, että vaimosi valinnasta Tampereen kaupungille oli käsittääkseni päättämässä Pekka Kivekäs niminen henkilö? Sattumaa varmaan on myös että hänellä on sama sukunimi kuin Pekka Mötön vaimolla?. Ainakin minun mielestä kyseiset seikat näyttää hieman oudoilta. Ehkäpä Onnibussillakin on oma hyvävelikerho Tampereen päättävissä elimissä.
Saatan olla tietysti aivan väärässäkin, enkä uskalla näitä täysin 100% faktoiksi väittää mutta eikös nämä foorumit ole sitä varten, että kaikesta voidaan keskustella ja virheelliset väittämät oikoa?

Kolmas kysymys: Väitätkö ihan kirkkain silmin, että Paroonit ovat syyllisiä tilausajojen huonoista hinnoista?. Kyllä mielestäni ainoa syyllinen on se onneton liikennöitisjä, joka vaikka maksaa siitä että saa jotain ajoa. Ikävä kyllä jotkut kuljettajatkin kyllä edesauttaa tätä kehitystä suostumalla näiden huijareiden ehtoihin. Miksi pitää väkisin yrittää liikennöidä, jos se ei taloudellisesti kannata.  En myöskään usko sitä väittämääsi, että huijarista tulee malli työnantaja/yrittäjä vain laittamalla Onnibus teipit kylkeen. En väitä että allianssissanne kukaan ehtoja rikkoo. Mutta en myöskään olisi yhtään yllättynyt jos sellaista ilmi tulisi.

Näihin toivoisin vastausta vain Allisonilta. Minulle riittä että yksi syyttää minua Paroonien kätyriksi ja Onnibussin mustamaalaajaksi. Tiedän kyllä että Onnibus on pyhä asia josta ei saa negatiiviseen sävyyn kirjoittaa, mutta otanpa riskin kuitenkin.

----------


## Allison

> Pari kysymystä Allisonille: 1. Onko jotkut asiat muuttuneet tämän haastattelun jälkeen ?: Seura 17.12.2012 "Lauri Helke myöntää, että hänen vaimonsa asema voi pistää ulkopuolisen silmään."
> Sen takia Onnibus ei voi myöskään osallistua kilpailutuksiin Tampereella. Mutta en halua, että vaimollani ei olisi oikeita töitä. Hän on pätevä ja korkeasti koulutettu.". Kuitenkin osallistuitte kilpailutukseen ja voititte sen hiuksen hienosti.


Seuran jutussa lukee niin kuin toimittaja on kirjoittanut. Sanoin hänelle, ettei Onnibus voi olla toimija Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenneviranomaisen tilaamassa liikenteessä, jos Rantala on tuolla viranomaisella töissä, itse olen tuon viranomaisen sisarorganisaatiossa virkamiehenä ja vaimoni osallistuisi joukkoliikennejuristina hankinta-asioihimme.

Siksi nuo kaikki kolme asiaa on muutettu. Ei vain yhtä, vaan kaikki kolme. Osallistuminen Tampereen kilpailutuksiin oli tärkeämpää kuin henkilökohtaiset virkamiesuramme. Omalta kohdaltani se tarkoitti jäämistä pois seututoimiston palveluksesta 1.4 alkaen.




> Toinen kysymys. Onko vain hauskaa sattumaa, että vaimosi valinnasta Tampereen kaupungille oli käsittääkseni päättämässä Pekka Kivekäs niminen henkilö? Sattumaa varmaan on myös että hänellä on sama sukunimi kuin Pekka Mötön vaimolla?. Ainakin minun mielestä kyseiset seikat näyttää hieman oudoilta. Ehkäpä Onnibussillakin on oma hyvävelikerho Tampereen päättävissä elimissä.
> Saatan olla tietysti aivan väärässäkin, enkä uskalla näitä täysin 100% faktoiksi väittää mutta eikös nämä foorumit ole sitä varten, että kaikesta voidaan keskustella ja virheelliset väittämät oikoa?


En tiedä ketkä asiasta ovat olleet päättämässä, mutta tilaajajohtajana oli silloin Lasse Eskonen, ei Pekka Kivekäs. Samannimisyyden taustoja tai mahdollista sukulaisuussuhdetta apinamiesten tai lähempien sukupolvien kautta en tunne.




> Kolmas kysymys: Väitätkö ihan kirkkain silmin, että Paroonit ovat syyllisiä tilausajojen huonoista hinnoista?. Kyllä mielestäni ainoa syyllinen on se onneton liikennöitisjä, joka vaikka maksaa siitä että saa jotain ajoa. Ikävä kyllä jotkut kuljettajatkin kyllä edesauttaa tätä kehitystä suostumalla näiden huijareiden ehtoihin. Miksi pitää väkisin yrittää liikennöidä, jos se ei taloudellisesti kannata.  En myöskään usko sitä väittämääsi, että huijarista tulee malli työnantaja/yrittäjä vain laittamalla Onnibus teipit kylkeen. En väitä että allianssissanne kukaan ehtoja rikkoo. Mutta en myöskään olisi yhtään yllättynyt jos sellaista ilmi tulisi.
> 
> Näihin toivoisin vastausta vain Allisonilta. Minulle riittä että yksi syyttää minua Paroonien kätyriksi ja Onnibussin mustamaalaajaksi. Tiedän kyllä että Onnibus on pyhä asia josta ei saa negatiiviseen sävyyn kirjoittaa, mutta otanpa riskin kuitenkin.


En mitenkään voi puolustella mitään työehtorikkomuksia varsinkaan kun niistä on työtuomioistuimen lainvoimainen tuomio. Syyllinen asiaan on se joka on tuomittu. Mutta tiedämme, että aikataulutetun, säännöllisen ja kaikille avoimen reittiliikenteen rajaamisesta vain kourallisille yrityksille sukuoikeuksien perusteella on seurannut paha vääristymä toimialalla, ja eikä ainakaan niiden liikennöitsijöiden, jotka ovat Onni-perheessä, ole mahdollista kekkuloida.

Tätä voi ajatella myös sen kautta, että jos 9 Onni-yritystä toimii moitteetta ja 1 aiheuttaa valtakunnallisen negatiivisen mediajulkisuuden millä tahansa filungilla, niin ne 9 muuta eivät ole kovin iloisia. Eivätkä allekirjoittanut ja muu valmennusjohto ole varsinkaan ilahtuneita. Eikä sillä ole juuri merkitystä, tapahtuiko filunki Onni-ajossa vai tilausajossa.

Uskon että tämä on yrittäjille selvää ja meillä on aika järeät pelivälineet laittaa asiat kuntoon. Paljon järeämmät kuin AKT:lla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Pari kysymystä Allisonille: 1. Onko jotkut asiat muuttuneet tämän haastattelun jälkeen ?: Seura 17.12.2012 "Lauri Helke myöntää, että hänen vaimonsa asema voi pistää ulkopuolisen silmään."
> Sen takia Onnibus ei voi myöskään osallistua kilpailutuksiin Tampereella. Mutta en halua, että vaimollani ei olisi oikeita töitä. Hän on pätevä ja korkeasti koulutettu.". 
> Kuitenkin osallistuitte kilpailutukseen ja voititte sen hiuksen hienosti.


Onko sulla jotain henkilökohtaista kaunaa Allisonia vastaan, vai mistä kiikastaa? Tämä on miltei tismalleen samaa mäkätystä kuin se, mitä itse kohtasin Leaksin alkuaikoina.

Kummallista itkemistä. Perusta itse Onnibusin kaltainen yhtiö ja itke vasta sitten. Puskista huutelu on mielestäni suoraan sanoen raukkamaista kiekumista huonossa falsetissa.

----------


## tlajunen

Käsitykseni mukaan suurehko osa Onnibusiin ja sen vetäjiin kohdistuvasta kritiikistä johtuu pohjimmiltaan siitä, että Onnibus kerää pointsit ja kunnian, kun samalla itse liikennöitsijät kantavat riskit - jo havaituin seurauksin. Moni ei koe tilannetta "reiluksi".

----------


## kuukanko

> Perusta itse Onnibusin kaltainen yhtiö ja itke vasta sitten. Puskista huutelu on mielestäni suoraan sanoen raukkamaista kiekumista huonossa falsetissa.


Tuo "perusta itse" vasta menikin ala-arvoiseksi argumentoinniksi. Omalla nimellä kirjoittaminen ei muutenkaan ole puskista huutelua.

Tämä foorumi on juuri sitä varten, että täällä voi keskustella joukkoliikennekysymyksistä. Jarpilla oli varmasti ihan aihetta epäilyihinsä ja mikä parasta, Allisonin vastaus hälvensi epäilyt. Paljon parempi näin, kuin että väärät huhut leviäisivät muualla eivätkä asianomaiset pääsisi oikaisemaan niitä.

----------


## antti

Itseäni askarruttaa yksi kohta Onnibus-yhtiöiden laatulupauksissa eli sanotaan tällaista "jos autossa on tilaa, voi kuljettajalta ostaa peruslipun maksimihinnalla" jne. Mitä sitten tapahtuu jos auto onkin loppuunmyyty, sanotaanko että kokeile huomenna uudestaan jos vaikka mahtuisit, vai mikä on menettely? Tiedän niiden ns. sukuoikeusparoonien kantavan asiakkaistaan sen verran huolta, ettei tuollaista edes ole pantu laatulupauksiin, vaan matkustajasta pidetään parempaa huolta.

----------


## ultrix

> Itseäni askarruttaa yksi kohta Onnibus-yhtiöiden laatulupauksissa eli sanotaan tällaista "jos autossa on tilaa, voi kuljettajalta ostaa peruslipun maksimihinnalla" jne. Mitä sitten tapahtuu jos auto onkin loppuunmyyty, sanotaanko että kokeile huomenna uudestaan jos vaikka mahtuisit, vai mikä on menettely? Tiedän niiden ns. sukuoikeusparoonien kantavan asiakkaistaan sen verran huolta, ettei tuollaista edes ole pantu laatulupauksiin, vaan matkustajasta pidetään parempaa huolta.


Mitä pikavuoropysäkiltä nousevalle EB:n matkustajalle käy, kun kaikki EB-vuoron paikat ovat täynnä?

Oletan, että hänet otetaan käytävälle seisoon/istuun. Juuri näin käy OB:ssakin, ja vielä bonarina seisomapaikalle joutunut saa matkansa ilmaiseksi.

----------


## zige94

> Mitä pikavuoropysäkiltä nousevalle EB:n matkustajalle käy, kun kaikki EB-vuoron paikat ovat täynnä?
> 
> Oletan, että hänet otetaan käytävälle seisoon/istuun. Juuri näin käy OB:ssakin, ja vielä bonarina seisomapaikalle joutunut saa matkansa ilmaiseksi.


Mä ainakin oon saanut kyydin, toisella autolla  :Wink:  Pikku bussilla jopa kerran, kun ei viititty 4 matkustajaa varten isoa bussia ottaa. Seisomaan en joutunut. ESLL taisi olla kyseessä. Hki-Porvoo tällein ja Porvoosta eteenpäin mahtui "isoon" bussiin sitten.

----------


## Lasse

> Mitä pikavuoropysäkiltä nousevalle EB:n matkustajalle käy, kun kaikki EB-vuoron paikat ovat täynnä?
> 
> Oletan, että hänet otetaan käytävälle seisoon/istuun. Juuri näin käy OB:ssakin, ja vielä bonarina seisomapaikalle joutunut saa matkansa ilmaiseksi.


Mutulla ei pidä lähteä yleistämään.

Oma työnantajani toimii siten, että ne lähdöt jotka suurella todennäköisyydellä tulevat täyteen (esim pe iltapäivälähdöt) on sarjoitettu ajettavaksi aina kahdella autolla.
Kuormitetut, mutta ei ylikuormitetut, lähdöt ajetaan isoilla telibusseilla.
Mikäli alkaa näyttämään siltä, että bussi täytyy yllättäen, kuljettaja tekee tästä välittömästi ilmoituksen, ja lisä-auto kaivetaan jostakin esille. Ja! Tämä on toiminut ongelmitta jopa keskellä yötäkin. Kertaakaan ei ole tarvinnut seisomapokaa kuljettaa!

----------


## ultrix

> Mutulla ei pidä lähteä yleistämään.
> 
> Oma työnantajani toimii siten, että ne lähdöt jotka suurella todennäköisyydellä tulevat täyteen (esim pe iltapäivälähdöt) on sarjoitettu ajettavaksi aina kahdella autolla.
> Kuormitetut, mutta ei ylikuormitetut, lähdöt ajetaan isoilla telibusseilla.
> Mikäli alkaa näyttämään siltä, että bussi täytyy yllättäen, kuljettaja tekee tästä välittömästi ilmoituksen, ja lisä-auto kaivetaan jostakin esille. Ja! Tämä on toiminut ongelmitta jopa keskellä yötäkin. Kertaakaan ei ole tarvinnut seisomapokaa kuljettaa!


Samoin toimitaan OB:ssä: jos hyvissä ajoin nähdään, että vuoro tulee täyteen, bookataan toinen bussi jatkamaan. Jos bussia ei ehditä haalia (käytännössä jos se tulee seisomapokaan vasta matkan varrella), otetaan poka "seisomapaikoille" ja lähetetään lahjakortti perässä.

----------


## tkp

> 1000 yritystä on sukuoikeusjärjestelmän vuoksi rajattu matalakattaiseen tilausajotoimintaan, missä liiketoiminta ei ole useinkaan tervettä..


Jokainen jolla on joukkoliikennelupa voi osallistua esimerkiksi ely-keskusten kilpailutuksiin.

----------


## Jarppi

> Onko sulla jotain henkilökohtaista kaunaa Allisonia vastaan, vai mistä kiikastaa? Tämä on miltei tismalleen samaa mäkätystä kuin se, mitä itse kohtasin Leaksin alkuaikoina.
> 
> Kummallista itkemistä. Perusta itse Onnibusin kaltainen yhtiö ja itke vasta sitten. Puskista huutelu on mielestäni suoraan sanoen raukkamaista kiekumista huonossa falsetissa.


Arvoisa Joht. Nyman. 
Valitettavasti minulla ei ole kunniaa tuntea Allisonia henkilökohtaisesti, joten mitään henkilökohtaista tässä ei ole takana. Se että kyseenalaistaa asioita ei käsittääkseni ole raukkamaista puskista huutelua. Kirjoitan ja muodostan omat mielipiteeni joka paikassa omalla nimelläni joten puskista huutelun tunnusmerkit tuskin täyttyvät. 15 vuoden kokemus kuljetusalalta antanee mielestäni riittävän tietotaidon ottaa kantaa asioihin. Huonosta falsetista voimme syyttää äänenmurrosta, joka tuhosi lauluääneni jo vuosia sitten. Se on varmasti osasyy siihen, että minusta ei tullut laulajaa vaan ajauduin ratin taakse.

Suurin ongelma tässä Onnibus keskustelussa on se, että eriäviä mielipiteitä ei saa missään tapauksessa julkisesti esittää. Jos Pekka tai Allison jotain sanoo on sen tietysti oltava totta. Hehän ovat Suomen ainoat rehelliset liikennöitsijät. Kun taas joku arvostelee tai kyseenalaistaa heidän sanomansa, on armeija välittömästi puolustamassa omia sankareitaan.  Ymmärrän puolustamisen asiakkaan nökökulmasta koska heillä ei ole mitään käsitystä todellisuudesta. Eikä heillä tarvitsekkaan, sillä halpa hinta on usein ainut syy kulkuvälineen valintaan. Kun taas aletaan raapia asioita pintaa syvemmältä ammattimaisemmin ja ajatuksella, eivät asiat olekkaan niin mustavalkoisia kuin on annettu ymmärtää. Paroneista on tehty julkisuudessa täysiä rikollisia ja mikä pahinta osa ihmisistä oikeasti uskoo ainoastaan sen mikä OB:n leiristä todeksi väitetään. Tästä aiheesta voisi kirjoittaa vaikka kuinka paljon mutta yhteistä säveltä tuskin saavutettaisiin.

Tuo Allisonin ajatus Onnibussin sisäisestä valvonnasta liikennöitsijöitään kohtaan on erittäin hyvä ja arvostettava. Aivan toinen asia onkin sen toteutus. Julkisuudessa voidaan lupailla ja vakuutella kaikenlaista kaunista mutta todellisuus saattakin sitten olla kaikkea muuta. Pelkkä liikennöitsijän vakuuttelu asioiden oikeasta laidasta ei ainakaan minuun uppoa. Olisi muuten mukava tietää kuinka suuri osa OB:n alliansiin kuuluvista kuljettajista kuuluu AKT:hen. Uskallan väittää että AKT on korkeampi voima kuljettajan etujen puolustamisessa kuin Onni-Perhe. Toki huonon julkisuuden pelko saattaa olla pieni pelote, mutta ei se OB teippaus auton kyljessä huijarista rehellistä tee. Painotan, että tämä äskeinen oli vain toteamus enkä syytä ketää OB allianssiin kuuluvaa liikennöitsijää vilpistä.
Ehkä teidän seuraava yhteistyökumppani voisikin olla AKT. Se saisi varmasti äänellään vaiennettua mahdolliset ilkeämieliset huhut ja epäilyt jotka koskeavat kuljettajien palkkoja ja työehtoja.

Ilmeisesti minun olisi myös syytä perustaa OB Leaks sivusto, jotta saisin myös joht.Nymanilta hyväksynnän asioiden kyseenalaistamiseen.

----------


## iiko

> Mikäli alkaa näyttämään siltä, että bussi täytyy yllättäen, kuljettaja tekee tästä välittömästi ilmoituksen, ja lisä-auto kaivetaan jostakin esille. Ja! Tämä on toiminut ongelmitta jopa keskellä yötäkin. Kertaakaan ei ole tarvinnut seisomapokaa kuljettaa!


Et sitten ole Pölhölällä töissä taikka sitten on firma parantanut palveluaan. Ennenvanhaan kun oli olemassa sellainen firma kuin Pyhtään Liikenne, sunnuntai-iltaisin oli Haminan suuntaan pikavuorossa aina kaksi autoa Helsingistä - kas kun nuo RUK:ssa aikaansa kuluttavat nuoret palailivat kasarmille. Pohjolan liikenne olikin sitten sitä mieltä, että kyllä siihen yksi auto riittää ja vuoro oli usein aivan tuulilasikuormassa. Eli että sellaista palvelua valtion omistamalta yritykseltä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suurin ongelma tässä Onnibus keskustelussa on se, että eriäviä mielipiteitä ei saa missään tapauksessa julkisesti esittää. Jos Pekka tai Allison jotain sanoo on sen tietysti oltava totta. Hehän ovat Suomen ainoat rehelliset liikennöitsijät. Kun taas joku arvostelee tai kyseenalaistaa heidän sanomansa, on armeija välittömästi puolustamassa omia sankareitaan.


Asiat eivät ole totta vain siksi jos Pekka tai Allison sattuvat niin sanomaan. Ne ovat totta, koska ne ovat totta. Tämän totuuden kaivelemiseen esiin pitää kyllä nähdä vähän vaivaa ja pitää ymmärtää mm. lainsäädäntöä, mutta niin se vain menee.

Eriävissä "mielipiteissä" on se ongelma, että ne pääsääntöisesti eivät ole totta vaan LAL:n propagandakoneiston masinoimaa disinformaatiota. Eräät lainsäädäntöön liittyvät asiat eivät esimerkiksi ole mielipidekysymyksiä ollenkaan. Ja nk. yleisen säännön lobbaaminen tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että yritykset lobbaavat itselleen avointa piikkiä laskuttaa yhteiskunnalta lähes mitä tahansa ilman että yhteiskunta voi mitenkään puuttua tarjotun palvelun sisältöön. Samoin kauhukuvat siitä mihin PSA:n sallimien mallien käyttöönotto johtaa ovat vääristeleviä ja törkeästi liioiteltuja -- eivät mitään mielipiteitä vaan laskelmoitua propagandaa, jossa jätetään olennaisia osia kokonaisuudesta kertomatta.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Asiat eivät ole totta vain siksi jos Pekka tai Allison sattuvat niin sanomaan. Ne ovat totta, koska ne ovat totta.


Eikös tämä on tautologiaa ja pahanlaatuinen kehäpäätelmä? Jokin asia todistaa itsensä todistamalla itsensä? Totuudeksi väitetty asia on totuus koska sen väittäjä väittää sen olevan totuus?




> Eriävissä "mielipiteissä" on se ongelma, että ne pääsääntöisesti eivät ole totta vaan LAL:n propagandakoneiston masinoimaa disinformaatiota. Eräät lainsäädäntöön liittyvät asiat eivät esimerkiksi ole mielipidekysymyksiä ollenkaan.


Eli Onnibussin totuus kuitataan kehäpäätelmällä ja vastakkaiset argumentit kuitataan valheeksi koska niiden esittäjä ei ole Onnibus/niiden sisältö on ristiriidassa Onnibussin esittämien "totuuksien" kanssa? Ja tämän sanoo henkilö joka pitää Onnibussin kohdistuvaa kritiikkiä "ajojahtina" ja pyrkii muutenkin kirjoituksillaan osoittamaan sivistyneisyytensä koskien asioiden argumentointia ja kommentointia?
Lainsäädännön toteuttamistahan/toteutumisen valvontaahan taidetaan kutsua lainsäädännön soveltamiseksi ja varsinkin riita-asioissahan oikeuden päätös on pohjimmiltaan lainoppineiden/tuomarien eräänlainen mielipide siitä miten lakia pitäisi lukea ja tulkita. Se että oikeuden päätös on oikeuden päätös ei muuta sen taustalla olevaa pohjimmaista tekijää että se on vain suuremmalla "oikeutuksella" mielipidekysymys...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikös tämä on tautologiaa ja pahanlaatuinen kehäpäätelmä? Jokin asia todistaa itsensä todistamalla itsensä? Totuudeksi väitetty asia on totuus koska sen väittäjä väittää sen olevan totuus?


Katkaisit lainauksen niin että ydinsanomani jäi pois: "Tämän totuuden kaivelemiseen esiin pitää kyllä nähdä vähän vaivaa ja pitää ymmärtää mm. lainsäädäntöä, mutta niin se vain menee."

Totuus ei siis ole totuus siksi että se on totuus, mikä olisi kehäpäätelmä. Totuus on totuus siksi että asioita penkomalla voi erilaisten päättelyketjujen kautta päätellä sen totuudeksi.

Itse asiassa tuo on tyylillisesti juuri samaa mitä LAL harjoittaa propagandansa kanssa. Puolitotuuksilla väritetään asiat näyttämään erilaisilta kuin ne ovat.




> Ja tämän sanoo henkilö joka pitää Onnibussin kohdistuvaa kritiikkiä "ajojahtina" ja pyrkii muutenkin kirjoituksillaan osoittamaan sivistyneisyytensä koskien asioiden argumentointia ja kommentointia?


Olenko käyttänyt joskus termiä "ajojahti"? Osoita.

Kummallista on että nyt pitää käydä henkilöni kimppuun. Ei hyvää argumentointia. Minun kirjoituksillani ei ole tavoitteena osoittaa millään tavoin oppineisuutta tai muuta snobbailua. Kirjoitan niin kuin kirjoitan, omalla tyylilläni.

----------


## antti

Tulee mieleeni kaljapöytäkeskustelu erään aika ison bussiyhtiön pomon kanssa, kun hän sanoi, ettei kiusallisiin yleisönosastokirjoituksiin tai muihin vastaaviin on parempi olla vastaamatta, syystä että vastaaminen enimmäkseen poikii lisää kirjoituksia aiheesta, kun taas jos on hiljaa, niin juttu ainakin joskus unohtuu. Tällälailla ilmeisesti Onnibus-yhtiökin noteerasi ihmettelyni heidän laatulupauksensa kohtaan "jos autossa on tilaa, voi kuljettajalta ostaa peruslipun maksimihinnalla" jne. Eli kiinnostaisi tietää menettelystä täyteenmyydyissä vuoroissa. 
Muutenkin Onnibus on tuntuu pitävän  perinteellisiä linja-autoasiakkaita toisen luokan kansalaisina, eli asiakkaat jotka tulevat ennalta varaamatta lähtöpysäkille ostaakseen kuskilta lipun ja vieläpä maksimihinnalla. Kas kun ei kaikilla ole nettiä ja kuurovammaisella ihmisellä tuskin älypuhelintakaan. Jotkut muuten vaan spontaanisti liikkeellä.
On muuten reilusti luvattu, että vuonna 2020 on jäljellä vain Onnibus-yhtiöitä, ja vanhat ovat siihen mennessä kuopattu, kun degeneroituneissa sukuoikeusyhtiöissä ei ole edes akateemisesti sivistyneitä työläisiä. ( tosin itse tiedän useammankin )

----------


## hezec

> Kas kun ei kaikilla ole nettiä ja kuurovammaisella ihmisellä tuskin älypuhelintakaan. Jotkut muuten vaan spontaanisti liikkeellä.


Menee vähän ohi aiheen, mutta pakko kommentoida näitä.

Suomessa on valtionhallinnon tasolla linjattu, että kohtuuhintainen nettiyhteys on ihmisoikeus. Suomessa perusyhteyksien hinnat myös ovat oikeasti melko alhaisia kansainvälisellä mittapuulla, vaikka muuten kaikki on kallista. Yhteyden laatukin on täysin riittävä uutisten lukemiseen ja matkalippujen varaamiseen (jotka ovat muuten asioita, joista kahdeksankymppiset isovanhempanikin todistettavasti selviävät itse) kaikkialla paitsi Lapin syrjäisimmissä erämaissa. Aina voi tehdä tietoisen valinnan olla käyttämättä oikeuksiaan, mutta sitten pitää myös hyväksyä seuraukset. "Kaikki" on jo netissä ja lisää tulee koko ajan.

Älypuhelinten osuus myydyistä puhelimista on Suomessa tällä hetkellä jotain 3/4 luokkaa ja kaikista käytetyistä puhelimista ne ylittivät 1/2 osuuden viime syksynä. En tunne ketään kuulovammaisia henkilökohtaisesti, mutta voisin kuvitella, että heille älypuhelimesta on vielä keskimääräistä enemmän hyötyä, koska kaikki kommunikaatio viittomakieltä osaamattomien kanssa pitää tehdä tekstin välityksellä. Pienellä harjoittelulla uusimmilla puhelimilla pystyy kirjoittamaan jo hyvinkin 1-2 sanaa sekunnissa, mikä vastaa jo melkein puhetta. (Onnistuu kynällä ja paperillakin, mutta se vaatii alustan ja tuottaa roskaa.) Möys puheen voi muuttaa tekstiksi tai tekstin puheeksi, ja vaikka kääntää välissä toiselle kielelle. Näiden laatu on vielä vähän kyseenalainen, mutta mainitsemaasi vuoteen 2020 mennessä tekniikka on varmasti kehittynyt paljon pidemmälle. Ellei sitten ole jo aivan uudet laitteet käytössä  ensimmäinen iPhone tuli myyntiin vasta kuusi vuotta sitten, joten seitsemää vuotta tästä eteenpäin ei uskalla luvata yhtään mitään.

Mitä spontaaniin liikkumiseen tulee... kaukobussien vuorotiheys on sitä luokkaa, että puhutaan joka tapauksessa vähintään puolen tunnin varoitusajasta. Jos lipun saa netistä tai tekstiviestillä (ja vielä halvemmalla kuin kuskilta!), sen voi hyvin ostaa vaikka pysäkillä odotellessa. Samalla liikennöitsijäkin saa aiemmin tiedon mahdollisesta ruuhkasta ja ehtii varautua paremmin  tai matkustaja saa tiedon, että kyytiin ei nyt vaan mahdu, ja voi muuttaa suunnitelmiaan ajoissa. Kaikki siis voittavat.

Ei uuden teknologian käyttö ole mikään itseisarvo, mutta kun melkein kaikki käyttävät sitä kuitenkin, miksi ihmeessä sen mahdollisuuksia ei pitäisi hyödyntää?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Muutenkin Onnibus on tuntuu pitävän  perinteellisiä linja-autoasiakkaita toisen luokan kansalaisina, eli asiakkaat jotka tulevat ennalta varaamatta lähtöpysäkille ostaakseen kuskilta lipun ja vieläpä maksimihinnalla. Kas kun ei kaikilla ole nettiä ja kuurovammaisella ihmisellä tuskin älypuhelintakaan. Jotkut muuten vaan spontaanisti liikkeellä.


No nyt palataan taas asian ytimeen. Olet aivan oikeassa: Onnibus ei tosiaankaan ensi sijassa pyri palvelemaan perinteisiä linja-automatkustajia, yksinkertaisesti siksi, että maa on jo täynnä linja-autoyrityksiä, jotka tekevät tätä. Uuden yrityksen kannattaa etsiä uusia asiakkaita. Ja tästä onnibussin koko toimitakonseptissa on kyse: asiakkaille todellakin tarjotaan monelta osin vaatimattompaa palvelua, ennen kaikkea enemmistö asiakkaista hankkii lipun etukäteen tietylle vuorolle, mutta juuri tämä mahdollistaa paremman täyttöasteen ja tämä puolestaan edullisemmat hinnat, joiden takia asiakkaat ovat valmiita hyväksymään vaatimattomamman palvelun.

Vanhat pikavuorot eivät ole hävinneet minnekään, joten niitä voi käyttää, jos edellä mainittu kaupankäynti ei tunnu itselle edulliselta. Ja uskoisin, että juuri näin tapahtuu, eikä Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä perinteiset pikavuorot ole menettäneet paljoakaan matkustajia. Onhan lipunhinta jo sitä luokkaa, että pikavuorojen matkustajille ei matkan hinnalla voi olla suurtakaan merkitystä. Onnibussin liput taas ovat niin paljon periteisiä lippuja halvempia, että ne ovat väkisinkin houkuttaneet ison joukon matkustajia, jotka eivät aikaisemmin kaukobusseilla ole kulkeneet. Näinhän on lentoliikenteessäkin, missä halpalentoyhtiöt ovat mieluummikin houkutelleet matkustajia, joilla ei ole ollut varaa aikaisemmin lentää, kuin matkustajia muilta yhtiöiltä.

Uskoisin kehityksen olevan suunnilleen samanlaista, kuin lentoliikenteessä: jako kahteen, halpabussiyhtiöt ja verkostobussiyhtiöt, jotka ennen kaikkea tarjoavat säännöllistä liikennettä myös hiljaisina aikoina, laajan ja taatun vaihtoyhteysverkon ja tilaa busseissa myös ilman ennakkovarausta. Matkahuollolle ja expressbusseille saattaa käydä huonosti, sillä matkahuolto voi olla liian kömpelö organisaatio muuttuakseen oikeaksi Starin tai One Worldin kaltaiseksi allianssiksi, isot perinteiset verkostoyhtiöt saattavat perustaa oman allianssin.

Syrjäseudut ovat oma lukunsa, mutta PSA:n hengessä seuduilla, jossa ei ole edellytyksiä vapaalle liikennöinnille ja siihen liittyvälle kilpailulle, vaikkapa potentiaalisiakin matkustajia on niin vähän, että tilaa ei ole kuin yhdelle liikennöitsijälle, tulisi joukkoliikenneviranomaisen ottaa liikenne vastuulleen. Toimiva ratkaisu voisi olla tosiasiassa linjalupaliikenteen kanssa identtinen liikennöinti sillä erotuksella, että oikeus lupiin huutokaupataan uudestaan säännöllisin väliajoin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toimiva ratkaisu voisi olla tosiasiassa linjalupaliikenteen kanssa identtinen liikennöinti sillä erotuksella, että oikeus lupiin huutokaupataan uudestaan säännöllisin väliajoin.


Kuulostaa alueelliselta käyttöoikeussopimukselta, joka varmaan tuleekin järjestämistavaksi monille hiljaisemmille alueille. Huutokaupan sijaan käydään vaan tarjouskilpailu ja rahavirta mennee niin päin, että tilaaja maksaa liikennöitsijälle. (Joillakin Ison-Britannian vilkkailla rataosuuksilla on käyttöoikeussopimuksia, joissa liikennöitsijä maksaa tilaajalle siitä, että saa liikennöidä)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Huutokaupan sijaan käydään vaan tarjouskilpailu ja rahavirta mennee niin päin, että tilaaja maksaa liikennöitsijälle...


..tai toisinpäin. Minusta olisi tyylipuhdasta, jos tämä jätettäisiin auki ja jostakin linjasta voisi jättää niin negatiivisia kuin positiivisiakin tarjouksia. Kokonaisuutena, jos muutoksia liikenteeseen ei tehdä, ei kustannuksetkaan voi muuttua oleellisesti. Aikaisemmat mahdolliset erillistuet tulevat vain maksettavaksi könttäsummana.

Tosin kaikkein syrjäisimmillä seuduilla ehkä kannattaakin ottaa liikenne kokonaan tilaajan käsiin ja ostaa pelkkä liikenne. Näillä alueilla on paljon takseilla hoidettuja sote-kuljetuksia ja koululaiskuljetuksia. Jos nämä suunnittelisi yhtenä kokonaisuutena joukkoliikenteen harvojen vakiovuorojen kanssa, toimintaa saattaisi saada tehostettua paljonkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Älypuhelinten osuus myydyistä puhelimista on Suomessa tällä hetkellä jotain 3/4 luokkaa ja kaikista käytetyistä puhelimista ne ylittivät 1/2 osuuden viime syksynä


Ja loputkin puhelimet on nettiselaimella varustettuja, tosin yleensä kehnolla ja vaikeastikäytettävällä käyttöliittymällä. On lähinnä valintakysymys, napsauttaako sen nettiselausmahdollisuuden kännykästään päälle. Aina voi jumpitella tulevaisuutta vastaan ja katsella Reinikaista videolta.

----------


## tkp

Onnibus on julkistanut oman asiakaslehtensä http://www.onnibus.fi/wp-content/upl...ETTIVERSIO.pdf ja voi vain ihmetellä kehen mm. tälläinen propaganda uppoaa "talonpoikaisarmeijamme on taistellut urhoollisesti koivuhaloin ja  polttopulloin ylivoimaista  suurvaltavihollista vastaan" tai "Kaukopartiomme ovat  jo  miinoittamassa rataa,  jota  vielä  toistaiseksi  yksinoikeudella käytätte." Kuulostaa kyllä enemmän armeijan tk:lta toisen maailmansodan ajalta kuin nykyajan mainonnalta. Mutta jokainen tyylillään. Pitäisikö jo soittaa hätäkeskukseen että päärataa ollaan miinoittamassa tai että joku eb-bussi tullaan polttamaan?

----------


## joht. Nyman

tkp varmasti ymmärtää käsitteen "markkinointipsykologia", "pravda" ja muut tällaiset perustermit.

Mielestäni Onnibusin lehdykän toimitus ja sisältö on nerokkaasti oivallettu. Korjaa hyvin argumentoiden, jos olen mielestäsi väärässä.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaikkei Onnibusista ole sentään kokonaista biisiä tehty, niin mukaan se on silti päässyt. Kuunnelkaa Snäfän ja Syklin biisistä kohdasta 1:25 eteenpäin neljä sekuntia. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz8CpdW_V4U

----------


## Koala

> tkp varmasti ymmärtää käsitteen "markkinointipsykologia", "pravda" ja muut tällaiset perustermit.


Ovat uusia bussialalla tämmöiset termit.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja nyt mennään sitten käsittelemään Onnibus-liikennelupapäätöksiä korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen:
http://www.onnibus.fi/vr-ja-vainio-h...nto-oikeuteen/
http://yle.fi/uutiset/vr_ja_vainion_...3?ref=leiki-es

----------


## tkp

> VR ja Vainio haastoivat Onnibussin korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen


Ei Onnibussia mihinkään ole haastettu. Ei sitä edes voi haastaa KHO:on

----------


## pehkonen

> Ei Onnibussia mihinkään ole haastettu. Ei sitä edes voi haastaa KHO:on


Niin tiedämme muut, että liikenneluvista annetuista päätöksistä tässä valitetaan. Mutta mediatiedoteessa Möttö tahallisesti/tietämättään johtaa harhaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Mutta mediatiedoteessa Möttö tahallisesti/tietämättään johtaa harhaan.


Niin anteeksi millä tavalla johdattaa harhaan? Mielestäni harhaanjohdattamista voisi olla ennemminkin tämä jatkuva matran toistaminen "jatkuvan ja vakavan haitan" aiheuttamisesta. Ei taida olla Expressbusseissa väki onnibussin tulon myötä ainakaan vähentynyt, vai kuinka?

----------


## Lasse

> Niin anteeksi millä tavalla johdattaa harhaan? Mielestäni harhaanjohdattamista voisi olla ennemminkin tämä jatkuva matran toistaminen "jatkuvan ja vakavan haitan" aiheuttamisesta. Ei taida olla Expressbusseissa väki onnibussin tulon myötä ainakaan vähentynyt, vai kuinka?


Kertomalla asiat oman edun mukaisesti niin, että lukijalle välittyy virheellinen kuva, voidaan pitää harhaan johtamisena.
Matkustajamäärien ennallaan pysyminen tai hienoinen lasku yhdistettynä hintojen voimakkaaseen alenemiseen vastauksena markkinoille tuotuun hinnanpoljentaan = vakava haitta.

----------


## Koala

> Matkustajamäärien ennallaan pysyminen tai hienoinen lasku yhdistettynä hintojen voimakkaaseen alenemiseen vastauksena markkinoille tuotuun hinnanpoljentaan = vakava haitta.


Bussissa kaikki on toisin... Jos Tallinkilla maksaa päiväristeily tallinnaan 35 euroa, matkustajamäärien vähetessä ja Viking myy päiväristeilyä hintaan 12e ei Tallink jostain syystä itkeä pillitä Vikingin aiheuttamasta vakavasta haitasta? Eikös sen pitäisi, näiden Onnibusia vastaan esitettyjen argumenttien perusteella?

Miksi juuri bussimatkojen pitää maksaa ihan erityisen paljon, niin paljon että yksikään ei-pakkokäyttäjä ei niitä käytä?

----------


## tkp

> Bussissa kaikki on toisin... Jos Tallinkilla maksaa päiväristeily tallinnaan 35 euroa, matkustajamäärien vähetessä ja Viking myy päiväristeilyä hintaan 12e ei Tallink jostain syystä itkeä pillitä Vikingin aiheuttamasta vakavasta haitasta? Eikös sen pitäisi, näiden Onnibusia vastaan esitettyjen argumenttien perusteella?


Nykyinen joukkoliikennelaki, jossa on määritelmä "vakavasta haitasta" ei koske laivamatkailua.

----------


## Eppu

> Kertomalla asiat oman edun mukaisesti niin, että lukijalle välittyy virheellinen kuva, voidaan pitää harhaan johtamisena.
> Matkustajamäärien ennallaan pysyminen tai hienoinen lasku yhdistettynä hintojen voimakkaaseen alenemiseen vastauksena markkinoille tuotuun hinnanpoljentaan = vakava haitta.


Kaipa tässä mielestäni täysin turhassa jupakassa on kerrottu asiat puolin ja toisin oman edun mukaisesti. Jos tarkastellaan tätä "jatkuva ja vakava haitta" -väitettä, niin totta on että OB:n toiminta on kyllä jatkuvaa, mutta miten muutamat vuorot päivässä voivat aiheuttaa vakavaa haittaa kilpailijalle jolla on huomattavasti suurempi ja laajempi vuorotarjonta? Moisessa väitteessä lienee hieman ontto kaiku? Ja mitä tulee hinnoitteluun, niin kaipa yrityksellä on itse valta päättää tuotteensa hinta. Vai onko Suomi ainoa maa jossa tällainen kilpailevan yrityksen normaali hinnoittelupolitiikka on hintojen polkemista?

----------


## Lasse

> Bussissa kaikki on toisin... Jos Tallinkilla maksaa päiväristeily tallinnaan 35 euroa, matkustajamäärien vähetessä ja Viking myy päiväristeilyä hintaan 12e ei Tallink jostain syystä itkeä pillitä Vikingin aiheuttamasta vakavasta haitasta? Eikös sen pitäisi, näiden Onnibusia vastaan esitettyjen argumenttien perusteella?
> 
> Miksi juuri bussimatkojen pitää maksaa ihan erityisen paljon, niin paljon että yksikään ei-pakkokäyttäjä ei niitä käytä?


Laivavertailusi oli mielenkiintoinen, sillä Tallink ei tosiaankaan valita. Toisaalta he ratkaisi uhkaavan kovenevan kilpailun ostamalla Vikingiltä laivan pois. Toisaalta, laivaliikenteessä suurimpana valittajana liiallisesta hinnanpoljennasta onkin ollut itse hinnanpolkija Viking Line.

----------


## sub

Ei kai tuollaiseen käytännössä suljettuun systeemiin ole mahdollistakaan tulla kuin aggressiivisen markkinoinnin avulla jos ei halua hävitä "sotaa" heti alkumetreillä.

----------


## dreamy83

Tämä bussialan "sota" on kyllä kieltämättä tuonut mieleen, että joukkoliikennelaissa on (lobbaamalla aikaansaatu?) valuvika. Ja nyt viittaan tähän vakavaan ja jatkuvaan haittaan. Miten bussiliikenne eroaa muusta liikenteestä siten, että tuollainen pykälä olisi mitenkään välttämätön tai edes perusteltu? On olemassa esimerkkejä siitä, miten saadaan verkostoon monopoli ja silti hiljaiset vuorot ajetaan surutta alas. Kuitenkin hyvin tiedetään, että muissa liikennemuodoissa erilaiset ostovuorot ja tuettu liikenne on arkipäivää siellä, missä se liikenne koetaan välttämättömäksi mutta sitä ei kyetä markkinaehtoisesti tuottamaan. Lisäksi joissakin liikennemuodoissa on käytössä huomattavia huojennuksia myös markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä. Tästä esimerkiksi tuo jo käytetty laivaliikenne: merenkurkun liikenne on käytännössä käsittääkseni ostoliikennettä, kun taas Tallinnan, Tukholman, Pietarin ja Saksan liikenne ei sitä ole. Näissä on ainakin Suomen ja Ruotsin lipun alla purjehtiessa käytössä huomattavia huojennuksia, joka tosin johtuu osin merenkulkupoliittisesta kilpailukyvyn ylläpidosta.

Pitäisikö siis mahdollisen, uuden toimijan vaikkapa Turku - Tukholma linjalla kysyä lupa Vikingiltä ja Tallinkilta saadakseen liikennöidä kyseistä reittiä? Olisiko Norwegianin pitänyt kysyä lupa Finnairilta ja tuolloi myös SAS:lta lentääkseen Helsingistä Ouluun? Tai Ryanairin kysyä lupa lentääkseen Lontooseen? Tämä osoittaa sen, että mitään pitävää perustelua tuohon joukkoliikennelain säädökseen vakavasta ja jatkuvasta haitasta ei ole. Lisäksi liikenteen kilpailussa parhaiten pärjää se, jonka palvelukonsepti on kunnossa ja asiakkaan kokema laatu versus hinta kohtaavat. Minusta nimenomaan tämän kautta pitäisi nk perinteisten toimijoiden alkaa 'myymään' tuotettaan. Markkinat kyllä korjaavat mahdollisen ylikapasiteetin ja sitä korjaamisen uhkaa ei ole toimijoilla, joiden tuote on kunnossa. Ja alueille, joille ei kyetä tarjontaa ulottamaan markkinaehtoisesti, voidaan kohdentaa ostoliikenteen varat. Itse uskon, että pitkällä aikavälillä niin juna- kuin bussiliikenteessä tapahtuu vastaava polarisoituminen kuten lentoliikenteessä: on yhtiöitä, jotka myyvät point to point - tyyppistä tuotetta ja on yhtiöitä, jotka luottavat verkostostrategiaan.

Tämä vanhan mallin puolustelu, johon on kuulunut kiinteästi myös esimerkiksi Turun ja Tampereen seutujen liikenteen keinotekoinen rajojen vetäminen kaupungin sisäinen liikenteen ja seutuliikenteen väliin, on menneestä maailmasta.

Itse olen valmis jatkossakin käyttämään matkoillani käyttämään ExpressBussia rinnan Onnibussin kanssa jos saavat konseptinsa ja reittinsä kilpailukykyisiksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Näissä on ainakin Suomen ja Ruotsin lipun alla purjehtiessa käytössä huomattavia huojennuksia, joka tosin johtuu osin merenkulkupoliittisesta kilpailukyvyn ylläpidosta.
> 
> Pitäisikö siis mahdollisen, uuden toimijan vaikkapa Turku - Tukholma linjalla kysyä lupa Vikingiltä ja Tallinkilta saadakseen liikennöidä kyseistä reittiä? Olisiko Norwegianin pitänyt kysyä lupa Finnairilta ja tuolloi myös SAS:lta lentääkseen Helsingistä Ouluun? Tai Ryanairin kysyä lupa lentääkseen Lontooseen? .


Meriliikenteessä Suomen ja Ruotsin lipun pitäville varustamoille on tarjottu "porkkanoita", jotta laivoja ei mukavuusliputeta. Ruotsin lipun alla on erillainen palkkausjärjestelmä, kuin Suomen lippun alla kulkeville. Sitten on vielä Latvian ja Viron liput. Mutta se siitä. 

Eiköhön suurin ongelma uudelle yrittäjälle ole saada satamista sopivat terminaalipaikat. Ja vielä sellaiseen aikaan, ettei aikatauluista tule mahdottomia. Turun/Naantalin ja Tukholman/Kapellskärin välille ei varmaankaan mahdu lisäkapasiteettia. Nytkin Tallink, Viking ja Finnlines. Perusongelma on noin 11 tunnin ylitysaika.

Lentoliikenteessä pitää saada viranomaisluvat ja terminaalitilat.

Siis molemmissa tapauksissa on tilanne sama kuin linja-autoliikenteessä. Viranomaiset antavat/kilpailuttavat liikennöintiluvat. Tietenkin viranomaisen tekemistä hankintapäätöksistä on aina mahdollista valittaa hallinto-oikeuteen. Silloin ollaan tyytymättömiä viranomaisen tekemään päätökseen eikä haasteta muita tarjouskilpailuun osallistujia oikeuteen. Ja hallinto-oikeuden päätöksestä Korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen.

Esimerkiksi HSL-alueella valitetaan päätöksestä, koska ... . Ei siis haasteta muita kuutta (6) yhtiötä oikeuteen. Tässä kohdin on nyt Onnibussin kohdalla mediatiedotteissa menty metsähallituksen puolelle ja pitkälle suohon.

----------


## dreamy83

> Eiköhön suurin ongelma uudelle yrittäjälle ole saada satamista sopivat terminaalipaikat. Ja vielä sellaiseen aikaan, ettei aikatauluista tule mahdottomia. Turun/Naantalin ja Tukholman/Kapellskärin välille ei varmaankaan mahdu lisäkapasiteettia. Nytkin Tallink, Viking ja Finnlines. Perusongelma on noin 11 tunnin ylitysaika.
> 
> Lentoliikenteessä pitää saada viranomaisluvat ja terminaalitilat.
> 
> Siis molemmissa tapauksissa on tilanne sama kuin linja-autoliikenteessä. Viranomaiset antavat/kilpailuttavat liikennöintiluvat.


Mutta edelleen, noilla aloilla liikenteen aloittaminen markkinoille tulevalla yrityksellä ei ole riippuvainen olemassa olevista toimijoista. Tottakai meri- ja lentoliikenteessä terminaalitoiminnot ovat bussiliikennettä huomattavasti merkityksellisempi asia (koska ovat välttämättömät). Meri- ja lentoliikenne on tiukasti säädeltyä turvallisuusnäkökulmista johtuen, mutta liiketaloudellista sääntelyä näissä ei tosiasiassa ole. Tähän viittaa esimerkiksi lentoliikennetä koskeva Open skies- sopimus. Joten edelleen: mikä erottaa bussi- ja junaliikenteen muista liikennemuodoista siten, että liiketaloudellinen sääntely olisi mitenkään tarpeen?

Lisäksi lentoliikenne on siinäkin hyvä vertailukohta, että halpalentoyhtiöt ovat pakottaneet perinteiset toimijat muuttamaan hinnoittelun konseptia, toisaalta myös kehittämään liikennestrategiaa (esimerkiksi 80-luvulla aloitettu ja viime vuosina erityisen korostunut Finnairin Aasia-strategia joka on näin tuonut Suomeen täysin uudenlaista liikennettä uusien reittien muodossa, myös tänä vuonna kun Xian ja Hanoi on tullut Finnairin kartalle). Myönnän toki, että lentoliikenteen volyymit ja volyymivaatimukset ovat täysin toista luokkaa kuin bussiliikenteessä.

Liikenteen tiukka sääntely on käytännössä johtanut kaukoliikenteessä siihen, että selvä enemmistö matkustaa jollain sosiaalisella statuksella. Näin keskihinta ei ole lähelläkään aikuisen normaalilipun hintaa. Lisäksi tämä on johtanut tilanteeseen, jossa normaalihintaista lippua maksava aikuisväestö on valinnut oman henkilöauton joukkoliikenteen sijaan. Ja henkilöautohan on usealla sosiaalisen statuksen omaavalle taloudellisesti täysi mahdottomuus, joten iästä ja muusta toimintakyvystä huolimatta he ovat käytännössä pakkokäyttäjiä joukkoliikenteeseen. Ja se taas johtaa siihen, "voimme hinnoitella tuotteemme vapaasti ylöspäin, koska asiakkaamme käyttävät palvelujamme joka tapauksessa".

Kokonaan eri asia on se, että Onnibus on tuonut myös matkustusta, joka jäisi muuten kokonaan tekemättä. Lähdetään kotimaassa päiväretkelle Helsinkiin kun lippu on hyvin edullinen. Lisäksi tehdään kaupunkiloma Helsinkiin keski-euroopan lennon sijaan, kun lippu on kohtuuhintainen ja Helsingissäkin on kiva käydä. Tästä kerrannaisvaikutuksena on se, että matkailun rahat ja työpaikat jäävät Suomeen. Se on tosiasia, että lento keski-eurooppaan on pitkään ollut euromäärissä selvästi halvempi kun juna tai bussi Turusta tai Tampereelta Helsinkiin. Joten tuossakin mielessä pikavuorojen sääntelyn purkaminen on perusteltua.

----------


## J_J

> Esimerkiksi HSL-alueella valitetaan päätöksestä, koska ... . Ei siis haasteta muita kuutta (6) yhtiötä oikeuteen. Tässä kohdin on nyt Onnibussin kohdalla mediatiedotteissa menty metsähallituksen puolelle ja pitkälle suohon.


Tässä puhutaan asiaa, vahvasti. "Itku, iso itku, Onnibus"... Asioista vähemmän tietämättömien harhaan johtamisessa ja säälipisteiden kalastuksessa on onnistuttu todella hyvin, pisteet siitä.

----------


## dreamy83

> Tässä puhutaan asiaa, vahvasti. "Itku, iso itku, Onnibus"... Asioista vähemmän tietämättömien harhaan johtamisessa ja säälipisteiden kalastuksessa on onnistuttu todella hyvin, pisteet siitä.


Mutta toisaalta. Onnibus puhuu yhtälailla omien oikeuksiensa puolesta kun perinteisetkin toimijat. Mikä asia on harhaan johdattamista ollut tähän mennessä? Ehkä ainoana tuo, että KHO:oon ei voi Onnibussia haastaa, vaan heidän saamista luvista voidaan sinne valittaa. Lisäksi harhaan johdattamista on tehty paljolti myös Linja-autoliiton toimesta ja vieläpä aika räikeällä tavalla koskien esimerkiksi tukisummia mitä verokirstusta joukkoliikenteelle tulee. Samaten myös vakava ja jatkuva haitta on suurelta osin vääristelty totuus, koska kyseessä on todella erilainen tuote (ei rahtia, eri reitti, käytössä eri pysäkit...). Lisäksi kokonaan toinen asia on, että kun perinteisiltä toimijoilta tulee väitettä, että Matkahuollon myyntijärjestelmää on kehitetty vuosikymmeniä ja perään itkua kun se ei enää kelpaakaan. Tosiasiassa tämäkin on yhtälailla harhaan johdattamista kuin Onnibussin väitteet. Matkahuollon lippujärjestelmää kun ei voi millään muotoa sanoa nykyaikaiseksi. Sama koskee myös aikatauluinformaatiota osittain.

Lisäksi väitteet, että samalla reitillä toimivat perinteiset liikennöitsijät kilpailisivat keskenään, ei kyllä tosiasiassa kilpaile keskenään. Esimerkiksi hinnat ovat olleet pitkään jokseenkin samat, lisäksi lippuehdot on sovittu Matkahuollon / LAL Pikavuorotyöryhmässä.

Tämä tilanne muistuttaa hyvin pitkälti sitä, että pata kattilaa soimaa kun kummallakin on kylki musta. Ja jottei nyt kenellekään muodostu väärää kuvaa näkökannoistani, niin toivoisin että alalla jätettäisiin tuo oikeuslaitoksen työllistäminen vähemmälle ja keskitytään tuotekehitykseen puolin ja toisin. Matkahuolto järjestelmänä on hieno järjestelmä, se vaan vaatisi jonkinlaista turn-roundia kehittyäkseen nykyaikaiseksi toimijaksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mikä asia on harhaan johdattamista ollut tähän mennessä? Ehkä ainoana tuo, että KHO:oon ei voi Onnibussia haastaa, vaan heidän saamista luvista voidaan sinne valittaa.


Eikä se ole edes harhaan johdattamista, koska Onnibus vain tiedotteessaan kertoo, miten asia de facto on ja mikä asiassa on Onnibussin näkökulmasta ratkaisevinta. Siitäkin huolimatta, että juridistanin kielellä ei voi sanoa, että haastettu olisi ollut juuri Onnibus. Käytännössä KHO kuitenkin ratkaisee, voiko Onnibus jatkaa toimintaansa niillä kyseessä olevilla reiteillä ja oikeuteen haastajana ovat olleet mainitut tahot. Onnibus on myös asianosainen ja riidanalaisia ovat juuri Onnibussin toimintaa koskevat asiat. Ainoa käytännön ero on, että Onnibussia ei voi tuomita asiassa korvauksiin, vaan vain viranomaisen voi.

Ja Onnibus toki yllä tarkoittaa mainittua Onnibus-allianssin yhtiötä.

Toki on näppärää yrittää kiertää sitä faktaa, ettei muka riideltäisi suoraan Onnibussia vastaan, kun vain olevinaan valitetaan viranomaisesta. Sehän näyttäisi niin rumalta, toisin kuin viranomaisesta valittaminen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jos nyt vähän mennään off topicciin ja ajatellaan, että osa linja-autovuoroista kannattaa vain rahdin takia niin kyllä ollaan syvällä suossa. Eikös linja-auto ole ihmisten kuljettamista varten, eikä elloksen rättipussien kuljetusta varten? Eihän Vantaan 53 kuskaa aamulla Sanomalasta Iltasanomia Martsarin aseman kioskille, vaan kyllä siihen on ihan oma kuljetusväline. Posti on pakettien lähettämistä varten ja linja-auto ihmisiä ja sen matkatavaroita varten. Eikä niin, että ajellaan matkustamo tyhjänä ja alusta täys pakettia. Samahan se on sitten ne paketit kuskata rekka-autolla ja menee vielä nopeammin kun sillä rekka-autolla ei käydä kaiken maailman Pulkkiloita, Korpilahteja ja Kyyjärvejä..

Itse olen ehdottomasti sitä mieltä, että Onnibussin tulo on ollut pelkästään positiivinen asia. Heillä on yksinkertaisesti onnistunut tuote, vaikka ajavat vielä pääsääntöisesti keskustojen ja suurempien linja-autoasemien sijasta muita reittejä, koska kartelliyhtiöt ovat mussuttamassa vastaan. Tarjotaan edullisia matkalippuja, tulee paljon matkustajia = suuri täyttöaste, jolloin pystytään pitämään lippujen hinnat alhaalla. Kunhan kartelliyhtiöiden yksinoikeudet lakkaavat, voisin veikata että suoria yhteyksiä linja-autoasemalta A linja-autoasemalle B tulee Onnibussille huomattava määrä. Tuskin silti noista "vanhoista" reiteistä luopuvat siitä huolimatta, ymmärtääkseni ovat kannattavia. Lisäksi suomeen on saatu kasvava yritys, joka maksaa laajentuessaan kokoajan enemmän veroja. Tässä hyötyvät matkustajat ja suomen valtio. Ja nyt kun kartelliyhtiöt ovat tuoneet omia tarjouksiaan on saatu Onnibussista lisähyöty matkustajille sillä, että hekin ovat "pakotettu" tarjoamaan edullisempia matkalippuja. No tiedän kyllä, että Vainio lopetti Toijan mummon kauppayhteyden. Ymmärtääkseni Kasnäsin vakio oli osin tuettu yhteys, joten oletan että kunta järjestää mummolle esimerkiksi taksiseteleitä, jotta pääsee sinne kauppaan. Raaka fakta tulee olemaan se, että enemmin tai myöhemmin perinteisten yhtiöiden on vain muututtava tai sitten ne haihtuvat pois markkinoilta. Bisnekseen kuuluu vain, se että menestyvät menestyvät ja ne jotka eivät menesty katoavat markkinoilta. Oli sitten kyse linja-autoliikenteesta, lentoliikenteestä, kaupan alasta tai vaikka telealasta..

----------


## Karosa

> Itse olen ehdottomasti sitä mieltä, että Onnibussin tulo on ollut pelkästään positiivinen asia. Heillä on yksinkertaisesti onnistunut tuote, vaikka ajavat vielä pääsääntöisesti keskustojen ja suurempien linja-autoasemien sijasta muita reittejä, koska kartelliyhtiöt ovat mussuttamassa vastaan.


Herra hyvä, olen kanssasi täysin samaa mieltä.  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

> No tiedän kyllä, että Vainio lopetti Toijan mummon kauppayhteyden. Ymmärtääkseni Kasnäsin vakio oli osin tuettu yhteys,


Kyllä, se oli tysin tuettu. Yhtiön sisäisesti tukema pikavuoroilta saatavilla varoilla. Voi sanoa että vuoro ei edes nauttinut paljonparjattua seutulipputukea, sillä 99% matkustajista maksoi matkansa käteisellä.

----------


## antti

Minkä takia tähän O-bussikeskusteluun vedetään mukaan laiva- ja lentolinjat. Kumpiakin saa perustaa, kun vaan ostaa laivan tai lentokoneen ja osoittaa viranomaisille kaikkien asiaan kuuluvien lakipykälien täyttyvän. Kyllä laiturien- tai lentokenttien käyttöön sitten löytyy mahdollisuudet. Vai voiko kukaan todistaa jonkun laiva- tai lentovuoron jääneen toteutumatta sen takia ettei laivalle olisi läytynyt satamatilaa tai lentovuorolle kellonaikaa laskeutua jollekin lentoasemalle. Sanotaan vaikka viimeisen sadan vuoden aikana. Kummallakaan liikennemuodolla ei ole mitään tarveharkintaa onko kyseinen vuoro kilpailijoita haittaamaton, tai muutenhan Finnair olisi taatusti kieltänyt Ryanairin Suomeen lentelyn. 
Ja toinen hassu väite on ettei bussivuoro saisi parantaa kannattavuuttaan rahdin kuljetuksella. Johan liikenneluvassa annetaan oikeus ( ja velvollisuus) rahdin kuljettamiseen. Jonkun syrjäkylän bussivuoron olemassaolon voi ihan ratkaista se, että bussi voi tuoda myös kylän tavaralähetykset. Vaikka sitten olisi kyse Elloksen vaatepaketeista. Ja mahtaako Postikaan huolia ainakaan kohtuuhinnalla ihan kaikkea rahtia, esimerkiksi leipälaatikoita. 
Onhan kai aika lailla selvää, ettei 53 vie Iltiksiä Sanomalasta Martsariin, mutta saattaa viedäkin Haminasta Liikkalaan (esimerkki, jonka sattumalta tiedän), siellä ei enää kannata ajella jakoautolla pitkiä matkoja. 
Mitä tulee O-bussin tulevaisuuteen kun kilpailu tosissaan alkaa, en olisi niin kovin varma kaikkien tämän allianssin osakkaiden kilpailukyvystä, onhan muutamalla jo nyt ulosottomies perässä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Minkä takia tähän O-bussikeskusteluun vedetään mukaan laiva- ja lentolinja 
> Ja toinen hassu väite on ettei bussivuoro saisi parantaa kannattavuuttaan rahdin kuljetuksella. Johan liikenneluvassa annetaan oikeus ( ja velvollisuus) rahdin kuljettamiseen. Jonkun syrjäkylän bussivuoron olemassaolon voi ihan ratkaista se, että bussi voi tuoda myös kylän tavaralähetykset.


Koska siihen on hyvä verrata. Nykyisin suomessa ollaan tilanteessa, jossa bisneksen tekoon linja-autoliikenteessä tarvitaan viranomaisen lupa ja sitten pitää selvittää aiheuttaako se vakavaa haittaa firmalle x ja ö. Järjellä ajateltuna se on ihan idioottien touhua.  Eihän kaupakaan perustamiseen tarvita viranomaisen lupaa, jos sen perustaa toisen viereen. Siinä tilanteessa se kumpi vetää asiakkaita enemmän voittaa. Luojan kiitos suomikin on siirtymässä vapaaseen kilpailuun myös linja-autoliikenteessä. Ja kyllä siinä on vain järkeä, se joka tarjoaa paremman tuotteen on siinä kilpailussa voittaja. Erittäin yksinkertaista. 

Kuka tällä foorumilla on sanonut, että eikö saisi kuljettaa rahtia? Saahan sitä kuljettaa, mutta linja-autot ovat ihmisten kuljettamista varten. Harvemmin rekka-auton tavaratilassakaan kuskataan ihmisiä. Mutta jos bussivuoron kannattavuus perustuu rahdin kuljettamiseen on silloin paljon fiksumpaa kuljettaa rahti suoraan siihen tarkoitukseen tehdyllä ajoneuvolla ja kuljettaa ihmiset linja-autolla. Jos vuoro ei kannata, on ihan liiketaloudellisesti fiksua lopettaa se. Näin tämä homma vain bisneksessä menee. Ei se kauppakaan kovin kauaa kannata, jos siellä ei käy ihmisiä ostoksilla. Tämäkin on bisnestä, joku häviää ja joku voittaa.

Ja tästä päästään sujuvasti Onnibussiin. He aloittivat Kouvolan suunnan reitin ja lopettivat, koska koska se ei kannattanut. Miksi ihmeessä pitää tuotetta, joka ei kannata? Koittakaa nyt vain ymmärtää, että tämä on tulevaisuus myös linja-autoliikenteessä myös muilla firmoilla..

----------


## Madmax

> KEihän kaupakaan perustamiseen tarvita viranomaisen lupaa, jos sen perustaa toisen viereen. Siinä tilanteessa se kumpi vetää asiakkaita enemmän voittaa.


Mihin tuo näkemys perustuu. Lidl voi olla kanssasi asiasta eri mieltä. Eli jos perustat riittävän ison kaupan niin varmasti tarvitaan viranomaislupa. Tietenkin pienen vaatekaupan voi perustaa mihin vain.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ja mahtaako Postikaan huolia ainakaan kohtuuhinnalla ihan kaikkea rahtia, esimerkiksi leipälaatikoita.


Hyvä huomio. Itselleni selvisi hiljattain, ettei posti kuljeta mitään aseisiin liittyvää. Sen vuoksi esimerkiksi paintballaseiden värikuulatkin kulkevat linja-autorahtina kun posti ei niitä kuljeta. Ja niiden kuljetusten kuljettaminen muuna rahtina isolla kuorma-autolla tai kuriiripalveluna maksaisi sen verran paljon ettei niiden kuljettamista enää olisi...

----------


## J_J

> Harvemmin rekka-auton tavaratilassakaan kuskataan ihmisiä. Mutta jos bussivuoron kannattavuus perustuu rahdin kuljettamiseen on silloin paljon fiksumpaa kuljettaa rahti suoraan siihen tarkoitukseen tehdyllä ajoneuvolla ja kuljettaa ihmiset linja-autolla.


Harvemmassa tavaraliikenteen autossa (kuorma-autot tai yhdistelmät) on olemassa mitään matkustamoa, jossa niitä ihmisiä voisi kuljettaa. Eihän linja-autorahtiakaan kuljeteta matkustamossa, vaan ihan tarkoitusta varten varatussa tavaratilassa, joka sijaitsee useimmiten kokonaisuudessaan matkustamon lattian alapuolella.



> He aloittivat Kouvolan suunnan reitin ja lopettivat, koska koska se ei kannattanut. Miksi ihmeessä pitää tuotetta, joka ei kannata? Koittakaa nyt vain ymmärtää, että tämä on tulevaisuus myös linja-autoliikenteessä myös muilla firmoilla..


Miksikö? Siksi, että reittiliikennelupien myöntämistä ohjailevat pykälät tuntevat (asiakkaiden edun nimissä) asiaan liittyvän kohdan. Tuntuu vain olevan niin, että nämä pykälät luetaan osassa yrityksiä eri tavalla, kuin ne on kirjoitettu?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:59 ----------




> Minkä takia tähän O-bussikeskusteluun vedetään mukaan laiva- ja lentolinjat.


Koska se nyt vain on niin seksikästä ja muodikasta vetää keskustelu milloin mihinkin suuntaan "sivuraiteelle", jotta varsinainen asia ja todellisuus ei paistaisi niin kirkkaasti läpi.



> Mitä tulee O-bussin tulevaisuuteen kun kilpailu tosissaan alkaa, en olisi niin kovin varma kaikkien tämän allianssin osakkaiden kilpailukyvystä, onhan muutamalla jo nyt ulosottomies perässä.


Suhteessa allianssin jäsenten kokonaismäärään nämä "takaa-ajetut" vastaavat huolestuttavan suuresta edustuksesta...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Miksikö? Siksi, että reittiliikennelupien myöntämistä ohjailevat pykälät tuntevat (asiakkaiden edun nimissä) asiaan liittyvän kohdan. Tuntuu vain olevan niin, että nämä pykälät luetaan osassa yrityksiä eri tavalla, kuin ne on kirjoitettu?


Siinähän sen juuri sanoit, miksi lainsäädäntö on ihan jälkeenjäänyttä. Juuri tuo homma on se mikä ongelma suomalaisessa linja-autoliikenteessä. Sitten sovitaan, että bussimatka maksaa samaa väliä liikennöivillä yhtä paljon = kartelli. Jos jotain hyvää EU:sta löydän niin vaatimus tuon jälkeenjääneen lain romuttamisesta ja linja-autoliikenteen avaaminen vapaalle kilpailulle.

----------


## tkp

> Mutta jos bussivuoron kannattavuus perustuu rahdin kuljettamiseen on silloin paljon fiksumpaa kuljettaa rahti suoraan siihen tarkoitukseen tehdyllä ajoneuvolla ja kuljettaa ihmiset linja-autolla. Jos vuoro ei kannata, on ihan liiketaloudellisesti fiksua lopettaa se.


Niin se yksittäinen lehtinippu kannattaa viedä peräkylän r-kioskille erikseen kuorma-autolla, vaikka bussi sattuisi ajamaan vierestä, ja kumpikin ajaa tappiolla? Vai olisiko sittenkin taloudellisempaa viedä lehtinppu bussilla, jolloin edes se saattaa olla plussan puolella?

----------


## Lasse

> Siinähän sen juuri sanoit, miksi lainsäädäntö on ihan jälkeenjäänyttä.


On se kai sitten vaan myönnettävä, että joukkoliikenne on houkuttelevampaa jos ilmoitetaan aikataulut päivä kerralla. Vai, ilmoitettaisiinko ne siitenkin vain tunti kerralla. Pintkäjänteisyys ja luotettavuus kun on ilmeisen jälkeenjäänyttä ideologiaa ja heikentää kaikin tavoin kansalaisten hyvinvointia ja edesauttaa jopa kartellisoitumista.

Kovin lähellä alkaa olemaan Onnibussin Todistajien näkemykset joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä suomalaisen linja-autoliikenteen syntymävuosia 1920-luvulla.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos nyt vähän mennään off topicciin ja ajatellaan, että osa linja-autovuoroista kannattaa vain rahdin takia niin kyllä ollaan syvällä suossa. Eikös linja-auto ole ihmisten kuljettamista varten, eikä elloksen rättipussien kuljetusta varten? Eihän Vantaan 53 kuskaa aamulla Sanomalasta Iltasanomia Martsarin aseman kioskille, vaan kyllä siihen on ihan oma kuljetusväline. Posti on pakettien lähettämistä varten ja linja-auto ihmisiä ja sen matkatavaroita varten. Eikä niin, että ajellaan matkustamo tyhjänä ja alusta täys pakettia. Samahan se on sitten ne paketit kuskata rekka-autolla ja menee vielä nopeammin kun sillä rekka-autolla ei käydä kaiken maailman Pulkkiloita, Korpilahteja ja Kyyjärvejä..


Olen osittain samaa, osittain eri mieltä. Pienten paikkakuntien tavaraliikenteessä postin kuljettaminen bussilla on ihan fiksua, mutta sitten ruuhkaisilla pikavuoroilla ei. Tarina elävästä elämästä kesältä 2009:

Olin matkustamassa Helsingistä Lapinjärvelle valtiollista palvelustani suorittamaan. Tarkoitus oli kuljettaa myös fillari mukana, ja ostin sitä varten myös polkupyörälle kuljetuslipun. Yhteys oli vaihdollinen, Porvoosta toiseen autoon. Osuus Hki-Prv meni mallikkaasti, mutta jatkoyhteys oli niin täynnä MH-paketteja, että pyöräni ei millään mahtunut tavaratilaan, vaikka olin maksanut sen kuljettamisesta jo. Kuljettaja totesi, että ei voi mitään, joko pyöräni jää Porvooseen tai minä ja pyöräni jäämme Porvooseen. Menin sitten linja-autoasemalle jonottaan pääsyä MH:n pakettipalveluihin, että mulla on tässä ostettu pyöränkuljetuslippu, voitteko hoitaa seuraavaan bussiin. Jonottaessani jatkoyhteyteni ehti karata Porvoon linja-autoasemalta ja jäin hölmistyneenä toteamaan, että nyt myöhästyn takuuvarmasti sivarista.

Lähdin sitten pyöräilemään Kuninkaantietä pitkin Lapinjärvelle, matka-aika taisi olla pari tuntia ja soitin matkalta LPKK:seen, että nyt kävi näin. Onneksi vältyin sen kummemmilta seurauksilta.

----------


## Lasse

> Olen osittain samaa, osittain eri mieltä. Pienten paikkakuntien tavaraliikenteessä postin kuljettaminen bussilla on ihan fiksua, mutta sitten ruuhkaisilla pikavuoroilla ei. Tarina elävästä elämästä kesältä 2009:
> 
> Olin matkustamassa Helsingistä Lapinjärvelle valtiollista palvelustani suorittamaan. Tarkoitus oli kuljettaa myös fillari mukana, ja ostin sitä varten myös polkupyörälle kuljetuslipun. Yhteys oli vaihdollinen, Porvoosta toiseen autoon. Osuus Hki-Prv meni mallikkaasti, mutta jatkoyhteys oli niin täynnä MH-paketteja, että pyöräni ei millään mahtunut tavaratilaan, vaikka olin maksanut sen kuljettamisesta jo. Kuljettaja totesi, että ei voi mitään, joko pyöräni jää Porvooseen tai minä ja pyöräni jäämme Porvooseen. Menin sitten linja-autoasemalle jonottaan pääsyä MH:n pakettipalveluihin, että mulla on tässä ostettu pyöränkuljetuslippu, voitteko hoitaa seuraavaan bussiin. Jonottaessani jatkoyhteyteni ehti karata Porvoon linja-autoasemalta ja jäin hölmistyneenä toteamaan, että nyt myöhästyn takuuvarmasti sivarista.
> 
> Lähdin sitten pyöräilemään Kuninkaantietä pitkin Lapinjärvelle, matka-aika taisi olla pari tuntia ja soitin matkalta LPKK:seen, että nyt kävi näin. Onneksi vältyin sen kummemmilta seurauksilta.


Ja miten kävikään linja-autoliikenteelle jonka piti kukoistaa HKI-KVL suunnalla ilman rahtituloja?
Se loppui kuin kananlento puoleentoista kuukauteen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ja miten kävikään linja-autoliikenteelle jonka piti kukoistaa HKI-KVL suunnalla ilman rahtituloja?
> Se loppui kuin kananlento puoleentoista kuukauteen.


Täysin järkevästi. Linja lopetti koska ei ollut matkustajia. Se on sitä bisnestä, ei kartellia..

----------


## Lasse

> Täysin järkevästi. Linja lopetti koska ei ollut matkustajia. Se on sitä bisnestä, ei kartellia..


Eli tilanne on siis paras jos ei ole bussiliikennettä niin ei ole kartellejakaan?

----------


## Rehtori

Keskustelu on mennyt jo aivan erikoiseksi jankkaamiseksi, suorastaan lapselliseksi. Täällä aivan kirkkain otsin esitetään että Suomen lakia voi rikkoa vapaasti silloin kun laki on tulkitsijan mielestä epämiellyttävä. Laki asettaa tällä hetkellä liikennöitsijöille velvollisuuksia sekä oikeuksia. Liikennöitsijällä on velvollisuus liikennöintiluvan saatuaan hoitaa velvollisuutensa ja myös samaan aikaan oikeus välttyä kohtuuttomalta haitalta liikenteeseensä liittyen niillä linjoilla missä suoja on olemassa. Tämä velvollisuus ja oikeus ovat kiistämättömiä ja viranomaisen tehtävä on pitää huoli että niitä ei rikota. Toivottavasti keskustelu pysyy kehittävänä eikä keskity täysin perusteettomaan argumentointiin.

----------


## sm3

Täällä taistellaan oman mielipiteen puolesta vaikka mikä olisi, tässä tämän ketjun mielipiteet:

Mielipide 1: Onnibus on paras, ja muut ovat pahoja
Mielipide 2: Onnibus ei toimi oikein, muut yhtiöt toimivat oikein

Nuo ovat ihan kunnolla kärjistettyjä, ei kannata siis hermostua turhaan  :Wink:  Kummassakin tapauksessa taustalla lienee se että henkilö työskentelee, tai on muuten sidottu yritykseen/yrityksiin joita puolustelee, eikä mielipide näin ole avoimin mielin luotu eikä ole syytä siitä väitellä koska kanta asiaan ei näin ollen voi muuttua ellei työnantaja vaihdu "vastapuoleen".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Täällä taistellaan oman mielipiteen puolesta vaikka mikä olisi, tässä tämän ketjun mielipiteet:
> 
> Mielipide 1: Onnibus on paras, ja muut ovat pahoja
> Mielipide 2: Onnibus ei toimi oikein, muut yhtiöt toimivat oikein
> 
> Nuo ovat ihan kunnolla kärjistettyjä, ei kannata siis hermostua turhaan


En hermostu, mutta kannattaa silti täydentää sarja kahdella ilmeisellä puutteella:

Mielipide 3: Onnibus toimii oikein, muut yhtiöt eivät toimi oikein
Mielipide 4: Onnibus on paha, ja muut ovat parhaita

On nimittäin aikamoisen pieleen kärjistettyä, jos leimaat että Onnibussin kannattajat toimivat tunnepohjalta ja vanhojen yhtiöiden kannattajat vain asiapohjalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kummassakin tapauksessa taustalla lienee se että henkilö työskentelee, tai on muuten sidottu yritykseen/yrityksiin joita puolustelee


Minä en ainakaan tunnista sidonnaisuuksia läheskään kaikilta kirjoittajilta, vaan kyllä minusta osa kirjoittaa ihan puhtaasti matkustajan näkökulmasta.

----------


## sm3

> Minä en ainakaan tunnista sidonnaisuuksia läheskään kaikilta kirjoittajilta, vaan kyllä minusta osa kirjoittaa ihan puhtaasti matkustajan näkökulmasta.


En tiedä mistä minulle sitten on tullut se vaikutelma, luulen että ne muutamat jää korostetusti mieleen joten tuntuu kuin olisi enemmänkin jollain tavoin sidonnaisuuksia omaavia henkilöitä mukana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:31 ----------




> En hermostu, mutta kannattaa silti täydentää sarja kahdella ilmeisellä puutteella:
> 
> Mielipide 3: Onnibus toimii oikein, muut yhtiöt eivät toimi oikein
> Mielipide 4: Onnibus on paha, ja muut ovat parhaita
> 
> On nimittäin aikamoisen pieleen kärjistettyä, jos leimaat että Onnibussin kannattajat toimivat tunnepohjalta ja vanhojen yhtiöiden kannattajat vain asiapohjalta.


Kokeillaan uudelleen:

Mielipide 1: Onnibus toimii oikein, muut eivät toimi oikein
Mielipide 2: Muut toimivat oikein, Onnibus ei toimi oikein
Mielipide 3: Kummatkin toimivat oikein ja väärin

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kokeillaan uudelleen:
> 
> Mielipide 1: Onnibus toimii oikein, muut eivät toimi oikein
> Mielipide 2: Muut toimivat oikein, Onnibus ei toimi oikein
> Mielipide 3: Kummatkin toimivat oikein ja väärin


Parempi, mutta toisaalta täysin turha. Oikea ja väärä eivät ole mustavalkoisia käsityksiä. Paljon tässä keskustelussa puidaan juuri sitä, mikä on oikein ja mikä väärin. Esimerkiksi se Imatran-liikenteen lopettaminen nopeasti. Yksi näkemys on, että lakia tulee noudattaa - piste, ja se on oikein. Toinen näkemys on, että väärin ei ole se, mikä ei todellisuudessa ketään haitannutkaan. Kukaan ei menettänyt mitään siinä, että liikennettä kokeiltiin. Se ei ollut huonompi vaihtoehto kuin se, ettei liikennettä koskaan olisi ajettukaan.

Sen lisäksi siitä täysin erillään on vielä näkemys, että lakia tulisi muuttaa. Se ei ota kantaa tapahtuneisiin tapauksiin lain rikkomisesta vaan yrittää analysoida niitä ja ottaa niiden kautta kantaa siihen, miksi lakia tulisi muuttaa.

Ja lisäksi on sitten vielä sekin asia, miten lain rikkomisesta tulee rankaista: onko laki vain sopimus, jonka purkamisesta kärsitään sopimussakot vai pitääkö asiaan soveltaa myös jotain moraalista painolastia. Varsinkin kun kyseessä ei ole rikos ja tapaus, jolla ei ole uhria tai kärsijää, paitsi lainrikkoja itse.

Ehkä tämä nyt avaa jonkin verran sitä, miksi noita mielipiteitä ei kannata millään tavoin yrittää polarisoida, vaikka tässä selvää leiritymistä onkin havaittavissa. Mielestäni monia keskustelijoita tässä myös ajatellaan Onnibussin kannattajaksi, vaikka nämä olisivatkin ennemminkin vain joukkoliikenteen järjestämistavan uudistamisen kannattajia ja jossa Onnibus vain nyt sattuu olemaan ainoa toimija, joka myös on selvästi saman asian puolella. Minä ainakin haluan lukea itseni niihin.

Koko tässä kiistelyssä minua vaivaa eniten se, että se keskittyy toimijoiden väliseen kiistelyyn sen sijaan että puhuttaisiin itse joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä ja -hallinnosta sen ympärillä. Siitäkin huolimatta, että tämä ketju on Onnibus-ketju. Miksei meillä edes ole omaa ketjua joukkoliikenteen uudistukselle? Miksi puhutaan vain Onnibussin puolesta tai vastaan?

Ja itsehän en siis ole millään tavoin sidonnainen Onnibussiin sen enempää kuin muihinkaan yhtiöihin. Kannatan ainoastaan Suomen joukkoliikenteen parasta mahdollista tulevaisuutta. Niin toki uskon kaikkien muidenkin, erimielisyyttä on vain keinoista.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Eli tilanne on siis paras jos ei ole bussiliikennettä niin ei ole kartellejakaan?


Miksi bussiliikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan kartelleja? Olen puhtaasti sitä mieltä, että bussiliikenteen kuuluu olla saman lailla bisnestä kun minkä tahansa muunkin bisneksen. Miksei yrittäjä saisi päättää itse päättää, että mitä reittejä ajetaan ja kuinka paljon matkaliput maksavat? Kyllähän nytkin esimerkiksi Arlandaan lentoliikenteessä lähtee huomenna aamulla Helsinki-Vantaalta klo 0900-0930 välillä 09.05 Norwergian, 09.15 Sas ja 09.30 Finnair. Eihän Norwegianin ja/tai Sas:n ole tarvinnut neuvotella viranomaisten tai Finskin kanssa, että aiheutuuko haittaa kun Sas tai Norwegian lentävät samaan paikkaan käytännössä samaa reittiä kun hekin? Miksi ihmeessä sitten bussiliikenteessä? Aivan, en minäkään ymmärrä. Se, että meillä on bussiliikenteessä tälläinen laki, joka tälläiseen ajaa on täysin läpi mätää ja ikävä kyllä suomessa tätä päivää..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli tilanne on siis paras jos ei ole bussiliikennettä niin ei ole kartellejakaan?


Tässä [Helsinki-Imatran] tapauksessahan ainoat vaihtoehdot olivat, että joko kokeillaan ja lopetetaan tai ei ajeta ollenkaan. Sellaista vaihtoehtoa, jossa Imatralle olisi ajettu kaksi vuotta, ei ole eikä ollutkaan olemassa. Ilmeisesti siis sinä kannatat tuota keskimmäistä, eli että ei tosiaan ole bussiliikennettä ollenkaan.

----------


## sm3

Omasta mielestäni bussiliikenne on varsin eri asia kuin lentoliikenne. 

Lentoliikenteessä hyvillä reiteillä riittää matkustajia monellekkin yhtiölle ja markkina-aluetta on koko maapallo. Suomen bussiliikenteessä matkustajia ei aina riitä edes yhdelle yhtiölle. Hyvillä reiteillä riittää tietyille vuorolle vuorokauden aikana mutta joka vuoroa ei saa kannattamaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Lentoliikenteessä hyvillä reiteillä riittää matkustajia monellekkin yhtiölle ja markkina-aluetta on koko maapallo. Suomen bussiliikenteessä matkustajia ei aina riitä edes yhdelle yhtiölle. Hyvillä reiteillä riittää tietyille vuorolle vuorokauden aikana mutta joka vuoroa ei saa kannattamaan.


Niikön itsekkin sanoit, niin suomen bussiliikenteessä riittää hyville reiteille matkustajia. Miksei niillä reiteillä saisi, sitten kilpailla? Jos toinen yhtiö ei kerää riittävästi matkustajia, niin ko. yhtiön osalta reitti lopetetaan. Jolloin toinen yhtiö on pystynyt luomaan palvelun, jota matkustajat käyttävät enemmän kun sen toisen. Mitäs pahaa tässä on? Joko firma menee nurin tai jatkaa liikennöintiä siellä, mistä rahaa tulee. Tämä on sitä bisnestä ja kilpailua. En tässäkään näe mitään pahaa, se on täysin normaalia. Saman lailla myös lentoliikenteessä suurin kilpailu on niillä reiteillä, joissa on myös paljon matkustajia kuten juuri esimerkiksi Helsinki-Tukholma. Lentoliikenteessäkään ei riitä kaikille matkustajia, jolloin sitä liikennöi yksi yhtiö. Esimerkkinä on Helsinki-Joensuu-linja suomessa, jossa matkustajamäärät ovat sen verran vähäiset, että yksi yhtiö riittää ja joka pyytää lipuistakin sitten sievoisia summia. Onhan aikanaan Blue1 lopettanut Helsinki-Oulu reitin kun Norwegian tuli. Se pystyi tekemään paremman tuotteen, jota kuluttajat halusivat käyttää. Ei Blue1 saanut mitään monen vuoden limittiä, ettei saa alkaa liikennöimään reitillä uudestaan. Miksei samaa kuviota voisi olla myös bussiliikenteessä? Joka tapauksessa enemmin tai myöhemmin tilanne on tämä, niin mitä pahaa siinä on?

----------


## sm3

> Niikön itsekkin sanoit, niin suomen bussiliikenteessä riittää hyville reiteille matkustajia. Miksei niillä reiteillä saisi, sitten kilpailla? Jos toinen yhtiö ei kerää riittävästi matkustajia, niin ko. yhtiön osalta reitti lopetetaan. Jolloin toinen yhtiö on pystynyt luomaan palvelun, jota matkustajat käyttävät enemmän kun sen toisen. Mitäs pahaa tässä on? Saman lailla myös lentoliikenteessä suurin kilpailu on niillä reiteillä, joissa on myös paljon matkustajia kuten juuri esimerkiksi Helsinki-Tukholma. Lentoliikenteessäkään ei riitä kaikille matkustajia, jolloin sitä liikennöi yksi yhtiö. Esimerkkinä on Helsinki-Joensuu-linja suomessa, jossa matkustajamäärät ovat sen verran vähäiset, että yksi yhtiö riittää ja joka pyytää lipuistakin sitten sievoisia summia.


Mistä päättelet että kilpailu olisi minusta paha asia? En ole kantaani (joka on mitä väliä, aihe vain kiinnostaa) mitenkään tuonut esille.

Lentoliikenteessä syöttöliikenne on isossa osassa, eli vaikka Helsinki - Tukholma reitille syötetään matkustajia euroopasta ja muualta. Suomesta ja Ruotsista ei matkustajia riitä joka lennolle. Bussiliikenne tarttee syöttöliikennettä ympäri maailmaa jotta sitä voisi suoraan verrata lentoliikenteeseen. 

Ymmärrän että tarkoitus on verrata tätä kilpailu hommaa, mutta lentoliikenteessä menestyy se jolla on paras syöttöliikenne (toki on muitakin hommia mutta se on yksi). Bussiliikenteessä pitäisi jotenkin ne huonosti kannattavat nivota yhteen kannatavien kanssa, kuten myydä joitain bussipaketteja joissa on halvempi hinta ja matkalla vaihdetaan bussia muutaman kerran ja syötetään niitä ei kannattavia vuoroja kannattavista vuoroista.

Edit. Näköjään lisäsit lisää tekstiä samalla kun kirjoitin vastausta

Jokatapauksessa, tilanne helpottaa kun kilpailu avautuu täysin, olikos se 2019 mennessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksei meillä edes ole omaa ketjua joukkoliikenteen uudistukselle?


Itse asiassa on useitakin, mm. tämä. Tässäkin ketjussa on välillä kehotettu käymään yleisempää keskustelua yleisissä ketjuissa eikä yhteen yhtiöön liittyvässä, mutta keskustelu muissa ketjuissa tuppaa tyrehtymään ja täällä se käynnistyy aina uudelleen. Onnibus selvästi osaa myös virittää keskustelua  :Wink:

----------


## dreamy83

> Omasta mielestäni bussiliikenne on varsin eri asia kuin lentoliikenne.


Millä tavalla? Toimintalogiikka ei eroa kyllä mitenkään, matka tehdään paikasta A paikkaan B. Lisäksi suurin osa bussiyrityksistä on osakeyhtiömuotoisia. Ja osakeyhtiölaki sanoo, että osakeyhtiön tehtävä on tuottaa voittoa omistajilleen. Ja jos se tekee jotain muuta, se rikkoo lakia. Tässä on jo selvä yhteys siihen, miksi kannattamaton liikenne on lopetettu tai loppuu jokaisella yhtiöllä. Lisäksi edelleen monella tuntuu tässäkin keskustelulangassa useaan otteeseen tehdyt laskelmat unohtuneen. Halpabussin ideahan ei ole polkea hintoja, vaan sen idea on tehdä halvoilla lipuilla rahaa _enemmän_ kuin perinteisellä mallilla. Tässä vähän kaaviota kylkeen:

Tapaus perinteinen yhtiö: Aikuisen matkalippu maksaa 30 , täyttöaste 30 % ja kaksi kolmesta menee sosiaalisen statukseen sidotulla alennuksella, vuoron kokonaismatkustaja määrä on siis 20. Näin aikuisia on 6 ja muita 14. 6 x 30  + 14 x 15  = 380 
Tapaus halpabussiyhtiö, saman kaltainen reitti: Täyttöaste on korkea, matkustajia on vuorolla 40. Keskihinta on hieman perinteisen liikennöitsijän opiskelijahintaa edullisempi, 13 . 13 x 40 = 520 . Esimerkkitapaus tuottaa siis enemmän rahaa.

Kuten Möttökin on sanonut, kyse ei ole siitä, että mitä saadaan yksittäiseltä matkustajalta vaan siitä, mikä on lopputulos kun tehdään laskutoimitus keskitäyttöaste x keskihinta. Tuossa kuvailemassa keississä itse asiassa halpayhtiöllä olisi parempi edellytys ristiin subventoimisella. Kokonaan toinen asia on toki ristiin markkinointi, eli että tehokas jakeluverkko pystyyn ja kunnolliset runkolinjat kuten uskon vielä jonkun ryhmittymän tekevän.

Uskoisin, että olennainen osa bussiyhtiöiden ansaintalogiikkaa tulee ennemmin tai myöhemmin olemaan oheispalvelut, kuten etenkin halpalentoyhtiöillä jo on. Bussimatkan yhteyteen hotellipakettia, elämyspaketteja. Tästä viitettä on jo Onnibussin pienimuotoinen pakettihinnoittelu Bore-hotellin ja Linnanmäen kanssa.

Edelleenkään ketään ei ole perustellut sitä, miksi uudet toimijat ja siten uudet innovatiiviset palvelut joukkoliikenteessä pitäisi rajata pois. Ja itse toivon, että nämä perinteiset tekisivät konseptiinsa kriittisen tarkastelun ja nimenomaan siten, että miten nuo runkoreitit saadaan kannattamaan paremmin jolla voidaan hyötyjä heijastella markkinaehtoisesti myös jatkokuljetuksiin.

----------


## sm3

> Millä tavalla? Toimintalogiikka ei eroa kyllä mitenkään, matka tehdään paikasta A paikkaan B. Lisäksi suurin osa bussiyrityksistä on osakeyhtiömuotoisia. Ja osakeyhtiölaki sanoo, että osakeyhtiön tehtävä on tuottaa voittoa omistajilleen. Ja jos se tekee jotain muuta, se rikkoo lakia. Tässä on jo selvä yhteys siihen, miksi kannattamaton liikenne on lopetettu tai loppuu jokaisella yhtiöllä. Lisäksi edelleen monella tuntuu tässäkin keskustelulangassa useaan otteeseen tehdyt laskelmat unohtuneen. Halpabussin ideahan ei ole pol_... (lyhennetty) ..._et toimijat ja siten uudet innovatiiviset palvelut joukkoliikenteessä pitäisi rajata pois. Ja itse toivon, että nämä perinteiset tekisivät konseptiinsa kriittisen tarkastelun ja nimenomaan siten, että miten nuo runkoreitit saadaan kannattamaan paremmin jolla voidaan hyötyjä heijastella markkinaehtoisesti myös jatkokuljetuksiin.


Tiedän

Selitin jo edellisessä viestissäni mikä se ero minusta on. Se että lennoille/lennoilla voidaan syöttää matkustajia ympäri maailmaa ja saada ne näin kannattavaksi, bussiliikenteessä ei voi.

Tai vaikka Oulu - Helsinki (päästä heitetty esimerkki) lento on sidottu Vantaalta lähteviin lomalentoihin ja reittilentoihin muualle maailmaan. Se siis syöttää muita lentoja, mutta ilman niitä muita lentoja se ei ehkä kannattaisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onnibus selvästi osaa myös virittää keskustelua


Tämä on totta, ja se on jo itsessään arvokasta, olipa Onnibussista itsestään mitä mieltä tahansa.

----------


## Lasse

> Tässä [Helsinki-Imatran] tapauksessahan ainoat vaihtoehdot olivat, että joko kokeillaan ja lopetetaan tai ei ajeta ollenkaan. Sellaista vaihtoehtoa, jossa Imatralle olisi ajettu kaksi vuotta, ei ole eikä ollutkaan olemassa. Ilmeisesti siis sinä kannatat tuota keskimmäistä, eli että ei tosiaan ole bussiliikennettä ollenkaan.


Kerrot siis että ei missään vaiheessa edes ollut tarkoitus noudattaa voimassaolevaa lainsäädäntöä?
Itse kannatan sitä, että noudatetaan lakia. Jos aloitetaan liikenne, se aloitetaan laillisesti ja ajetaan voimassa olevan lainsäädännön mukaisesti.

----------


## dreamy83

> Tiedän
> 
> Selitin jo edellisessä viestissäni mikä se ero minusta on. Se että lennoille/lennoilla voidaan syöttää matkustajia ympäri maailmaa ja saada ne näin kannattavaksi, bussiliikenteessä ei voi.
> 
> Tai vaikka Oulu - Helsinki (päästä heitetty esimerkki) lento on sidottu Vantaalta lähteviin lomalentoihin ja reittilentoihin muualle maailmaan. Se siis syöttää muita lentoja, mutta ilman niitä muita lentoja se ei ehkä kannattaisi.


Tänään näin kyllä, että syöttöä tekee myös perinteinen Vainion Liikenne, jonka toimitusjohtaja on vieläpä LAL puheenjohtaja. Väkeä tuli ainakin Rauman linja-autosta sekä matkan varrella pysäkeiltä sekä Kustavista tulleesta Vainiosta. Lisäksi tuohon bussiin, jossa itse olin, tuli matkustajia jotka olivat jatkamassa Helsinkiin. Auto oli alle puolillaan ja oma mielipide hintatasosta on se, että se selittää ainakin oman haluttomuuden käyttää tuota linjaa vaikka tarvetta välillä olisikin. Lisäksi esimerkiksi Kampin kokonaisuus kielii vahvasti syöttöliikenneverkostosta ja tähän tähtää myös moni matkakeskus. Eli kyllä linja-autoilla tehdään syöttöliikennettä, tosin haasteena lippujen yhdistämiseen on eriävät järjestelmät jotka toimivat samalla reittikokonaisuudella. Tähän Piletti tuonee toivottavasti ratkaisun.

Lisäksi lentoliikenteessä Ryanair, Norwegian, Wizz Air jne. kaltaiset halpayhtiöt eivät myy vaihdollisia lentoja vaan lentävät vain kahden kentän väliä. Tällöin sitä volyymiä nämä yhtiöt eivät kerää ympäri maailmaa. Mutta silti ne pakottavat perinteiset ilmojen herrat laskemaan hintansa säädylliselle tasolle ja / tai kehittämään palveluaan, koska kilpailevat tietysti keskeisillä reiteillä. Joten tuossakin mielessä lentoliikenne on edelleen hyvä vertailukohta bussiliikenteelle.

----------


## Lasse

> Miksi bussiliikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan kartelleja?


En tiedä, enkä tiedä miksi kysyt minulta. Vastasin vain näkemykseesi että Onnibus on bisnestä kun lakkautti liikenteen ja muut ovat rahtiakuljettavia kartelleja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kerrot siis että ei missään vaiheessa edes ollut tarkoitus noudattaa voimassaolevaa lainsäädäntöä?
> Itse kannatan sitä, että noudatetaan lakia. Jos aloitetaan liikenne, se aloitetaan laillisesti ja ajetaan voimassa olevan lainsäädännön mukaisesti.


Lain rikkominen ei tietenkään ole ollut varsinainen tarkoitus, mutta sen sijaan on punnittu mitä siitä seuraa, jos liikenne joudutaan lopettamaan. Ja aloitettu liikenne silläkin uhalla, että matkustajakato saattaa johtaa liikenneluvan rikkomiseen. Monestakin yritystoiminnasta saattaa seurata sopimusrikkomuksia, jopa viranomaisen kanssa tehtyjen sopimusten. Viranomaisen antaman liikenneluvan rikkominen ei ole edes rikos. Pitää myös pohtia, mikä on lain hengen ja tarkoituksen mukaista ja miksi ne pykälät on säädetty. Ne on säädetty näkökulmasta riippuen suojelemaan vanhoja liikennöitsijöitä ja näiden reittejä tai matkustajia. Ei ole missään osoitettu, että liikenteen lopettaminen rikkoi matkustajien oikeuksia. Yhtään matkustajaahan ei ole kuljetettu eikä yhtään lippua myyty joukkoliikenneluvan vastaisesti.

Olen varma, että tältä foorumilta ei löydy keskustelijaa, joka aina ja joka tilanteessa kannattaisi, että lakia noudetaan pilkulleen. Ja myös noudattaisi. Siksi jäljelle jää vain vaihtoehto, jossa jokainen noudattaa lakia vain silloin, kun se soveltuu itselle parhaiten ja jossa se itse koetaan mielekkääksi (joko itsensä tai yhteiskunnan tai jonkun muun ryhmän kannalta).

Ei myöskään ole missään osoitettu, että lakia edes olisi rikottu. Laissahan lukee, että liikenne voidaan lopettaa, mikäli siitä seuraisi liikenteenharjoittajalle erittäin suuria vaikeuksia. Vai onko antaa jokin viranomaisen päätös, jonka mukaan näin on tapahtunut?

Itse taas kannatan sitä, että yritetään mahdollisuuksien mukaan palvella joukkoliikennematkustajia mahdollisimman hyvin eikä ainoastaan haeta varmoja voittoja. Edes yritetään ja lopetetaan sitten, jos epäonnistutaan ja niellään seuraukset. Eikö muka von Knorring tehnyt juuri näin? Yritti, lopetti ja kärsii seuraukset.

Ja itse olen myös sitä mieltä, että järjettömiä lakeja täytyy yrittää aktiivisesti muuttaa. Kuten jo edellä sanoin, näistä tapauksista voi myös keskustella ottamatta niihin itse tapauksiin kantaa ja niiden avulla vain osoittaa, miksi lakia olisi syytä muuttaa. Siitäkin huolimatta, että kyseinen pykälä voi myös tapaoikeudessa osoittautua kuolleeksi kirjaimeksi.

Lakihan ei ole muutenkaan laki ennen kuin sitä on tulkittu. On kovin harhaanjohtavaa edes yrittää ajatella mustavalkoisesti 0 = lakia ei rikottu, 1 = lakia rikottiin.

Mutta kuitenkin bottom line on, että minun sympatiani ainakin saa se, joka sanoo että olkoon laki mitä tahansa, niin omalla kustannuksella en tyhjiä busseja kahta vuotta ajata. Itse asiassa suuret ihmisoikeusrikkomuksetkin ovat olleet yleensä aina laillisia. Sitten lakia on joku uskaltanut rikkoa, ja sitten sitä on lopulta muutettu.

Tämä on paljon pienempi asia, mutta silti verrannollinen. Monet lainmuutokset lähtevät lain rikkomisesta. En usko, että tältä foorumilta löytyy myöskään yhtään keskustelijaa, joiden mielestä juridinen tuomio on aina viimeinen sana myös asioiden eettisestä puolesta. Siksi on joko kovin sinisilmäistä kirjoittajilta (tai sitten yrittävät vedota sinisilmäisiin lukijoihin), jos vetoavat siihen että Onnibussin toiminta olisi väärin ja joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuudelle huonoksi, jos jonkin Onnibus-yhtiön epäillään rikkoneen jotain joukkoliikennelain pykälää. Minusta on paljon hedelmällisempää pohtia asioita siltä kannalta, miten jokin asia vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteeseen eikä sitä, onko lain kirjainta rikottu.

Lakeja muutetaan, jos ne suosivat joitakin eturyhmiä suhteettomasti ja jos ne jarruttavat joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä. Uusi joukkoliikennelaki on hyvin tuore, ja jos sen noudattaminen vaatisi yritysten ajaa konkurssiin asti tyhjiä busseja tai sitten olla tarjoamatta uusia yhteyksiä ollenkaan, vika on laissa eikä sen rikkojissa. Olisi ihan eri asia, jos uutta lakia oltaisiin jo menestyksellä noudatettu kymmenen vuotta. Niin ei ole, vaan nyt eletään siirtymäkautta, jossa itse lakiinkin tulee suhtautua erittäin kriittisesti. Ei sinisilmäisesti, että laki on mitä on ja pysyy.

Eivät nämä vanhat bussiyhtiötkään minusta uutta lakia mitenkään kunnioita, kun jotkut jopa tekevät täysin lain vastaisia tarjouksia. Satakunnan liikennehän yritti täysin lain vastaisesti saada omaa yksinoikeuttaan Poriin jatkettua, mutta viranomainen ei onneksi suostunut. Miksei niitä muisteta mainita, kun näistä lainrikkomisista puhutaan?

----------


## tkp

> Satakunnan liikennehän yritti täysin lain vastaisesti saada omaa yksinoikeuttaan Poriin jatkettua, mutta viranomainen ei onneksi suostunut. Miksei niitä muisteta mainita, kun näistä lainrikkomisista puhutaan?


Mitä lainvastaista on siinä että tekee virheellisen hakemuksen ja jonka viranomainen palauttaa bumerangina? Sitten se olisi lain vastaista jos samalla vääriin tietoihin perustuen harhauttaisi luvan myöntäjää että tämä luvat myöntäisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä lainvastaista on siinä että tekee virheellisen hakemuksen ja jonka viranomainen palauttaa bumerangina? Sitten se olisi lain vastaista jos samalla vääriin tietoihin perustuen harhauttaisi luvan myöntäjää että tämä luvat myöntäisi.


Kyllä, tämä tosiaan jäi vain lain rikkomisen yritykseksi. Satakunnan Liikenne kuitenkin täysin tarkoituksella yritti toimia lain vastaisesti. Tämä ei toki minusta ole millään tavoin olennaista tässä keskustelussa, mutta se on ihan yhtä olennaista kuin pohtia sitäkin, onko Kesälahden Linja rikkonut lakia vai ei. Molemmat ovat minusta yhtä merkityksellisiä asioita tässä. Ei ole osoitettu, että Satakunnan Liikenne olisi rikkonut lakia, mutta ei ole missään myöskään osoitettu, että Kesälahden Linja olisi rikkonut.

Tarkoitukseni on lähinnä osoittaa, että jos aletaan pohtia juridisia lillukanvarsia ja huutaa "Laki!" joka kerta kun epäilläänkin, onko jokin toiminta mahdollisesti jollain tavoin lain vastaista, voidaan samaa alkaa huutaa myös silloin, kun vanhat bussiyhtiöt yrittävät kiertää uutta joukkoliikennelakia, ja yrittävät toimia sen kirjaimen, hengen tai tarkoituksen vastaisesti. Tällöin voidaan myös hyvällä syyllä jokainen lainvastaiseksi todettu hakemus katsoa ihan samaan sarjaan, vaikkei hakemusta olisikaan hyväksytty.

----------


## dreamy83

Sinänsä ylipäänsä on outoa, että SatLi ei lähtenyt kilpailemaan Onnibussin kanssa Tampereen ja Porin väliselle reitille. Siinä kun olisivat saaneet Onnikan aisoihin, ei Onnibus olisi mikään "ongelma" tällä hetkellä. Olisi ylipäänsä mielenkiintoista tietää todelliset syyt SatLin päätökseen olla kilpailematta suorilla reiteillä tuolla välillä. Se kun olisi ollut täysin mahdollista uuden mallin mukaisen luvan kanssa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kannattaa myös huomata se ero, että Onnibus-brändi on vastuussa vain kuluttajille, ja kuluttajat osaavat kyllä tahratun maineen sanaa levittää nykyaikana pitkälle ja nopeasti. Jos ei näin ole tapahtunut, kuluttajat lienevät täysin tyytyväisiä. Päinvastaista on kyllä ollut huomattavissa. Juridisessa vastuussa liikenneluvan rikkomisesta taas on vain ja ainoastaan Onnibus-verkkoon kuuluva yhtiö. Tämä ei toki tarkoita, että Onnibussin kannattaisi toimia lain vastaisesti; ennemminkin päinvastoin. Kuluttajien maineriski on Onnibussille paljon isompi kannustin toimia lain mukaan kuin yksinoikeuksilla turvatuille yhtiöille.

Sama brändin mainevastuu ja yhtiöiden juridinen vastuuhan pätee yhtä lailla ExpressBussiin. Ainoa ero on, että ExpressBus ei myy itse lippujaan, joten Onnibussilla on myös vastuu yksittäisten matkojen korvaamisesta, kun ExpressBussilla se vastuu rajoittuu vain liikennöivään yhtiöön. Mutta sitähän ei tarvinnut Kesälahden Linjankaan kanssa tehdä, kun kaikki myydyt ja myynnissä olevat vuorot kerran ajettiin.

----------


## Allison

Imatran linjan lopettamista pidetään kylmän kapitalistisena päätöksenä, vaikka tosiasiassa sen liikennöiminen edes kahdeksaa viikkoa oli syöstä useamman yrityksen konkurssiin. Loppujen lopuksi tuli vain yksi ruumis, Kesälahden Linjan liiketoiminta. Yrityskään ei varsinaisesti mennyt konkurssiin, mutta raskaasti tappiollinen linja söi kaikki edellytykset myös tilausajotoiminnan jatkolta.

Tuolla kahden vuoden määräajalla ei ollut käytännössä mitään merkitystä kun ankarin mahdollinen rangaistus - kuoleman tuomio - oli joka tapauksessa jo määrätty.

Jokainen uusi linja on meille valtava riskinotto. Kuolemanlaakson syvyys ja pituus ei ole ennakolta tiedossa. Loppujen lopuksi on aika hyvä tuuri että vain Imatra floppasi. Ja jälkiviisaana voi todeta, että kilpailuasema junaan nähden olisi pitänyt ymmärtää jo etukäteen.

Kuvitelkaa joukkoliikennealan tilanne ilman meitä. Paronit olisivat saaneet kenties kiristettyä itselleen laittoman yksinoikeuden Porin ja Tampereen välille. Siitä olisi todennäköisesti syntynyt LAL:n tavoitemalli 2014 alkaen päättyviin lupiin. Ei olisi EB:n tarkan tikettejä eikä muitakaan tarjouksia. Tampereella Paunu ja Länsilinjat jakaisivat kartellissa PSA-markkinat. Ministeri olisi joutunut taipumaan jokaiseen LAL:n vaatimukseen kun mitään indikaatiota markkinaehtoisesta liiketoiminnasta ei olisi.

Kun vaimoni isänpäiväsunnuntaina 2011 pyynnöstäni soitti Masi Paunulle ja pyysi hakemaan lupaa Porintielle ja sai vastauksen että "toisten varpaille ei astuta", minulla ei ollut kertakaikkiaan muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin soittaa seuraavana päivänä minulle tuntemattomalle Pekka Mötölle ja ehdottaa uutta, aivan ennenkuulumatonta afääriä, joka on kirjoittanut viimeisen puolitoistavuotta toimialan historiaa.

Kuinka helpolla paronit olisivat päässeetkään, kun olisivat edes näön vuoksi hakeneet luvat Porintielle...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jokainen uusi linja on meille valtava riskinotto. Kuolemanlaakson syvyys ja pituus ei ole ennakolta tiedossa.


Tälle keskustelulle minusta muutenkin on leimallista, ettei moni tunnu ymmärtävän, että uuden liiketoiminna luominen tarkoittaa aina riskiä. Se myös tarkoittaa jopa riskiä siitä, ettei lainaa pystytä aina maksamaan takaisin, ja sitten mennään konkurssiin. Suomalaisessa kulttuurissa tämä tarkoittaa mitä suurinta häpeää, mutta se on täysin väärin. Koko rahan lainaamisen ajatus on, että lainan antajalla ei ole sataprosenttista varmuutta saada lainaa takaisin. Se hinnoitellaan lainan korkoon, ja lainaa annetaan vain sellaisin ehdoin, että maksukyvyttömyys siedetään. Vain mafia perii aina lainansa loppuun asti. Rahaa lainataan toisille siksi, että saadaan samalla mahdollisuus saada enemmän rahaa takaisin. Lainan ero osakesijoittamiseen on vain se, että riski ja siten myös korko ovat pienempiä. Idea on, että yritetään riittävän monta kertaa, jotta riittävän monta kertaa onnistutaan. Osakesijoittamisessa (aloittaviin yrityksiin) epäonnistutaan useammin, mutta netotaan sitten onnistumisista kunnolla. Lainasijoittamisessa onnistutaan vähän useammin, mutta saadaan sitten vähemmän takaisin. Mutta aina ei saada, ja se ei ole koskaan vain lainan saajan vika eikä vastuu. 

Bottom line: liiketoiminnan ei ole tarkoitus onnistua aina. Jos se onnistuu aina, on yritetty ihan liian vähän. Liiketoiminnan kasvu vaatii yrittämistä, epäonnistumista, konkursseja, ja se pätee bussiliikenteeseen ihan siinä missä mihin tahansa muullekin kasvavalle alalle. Tällainen ajatusmaailma vain taitaa olla suurimmalle osalle suomalaisista bussiyrittäjistä ihan liian vieras.

Mutta tarkoitus toki on, että riskit tehdään inhimillisen kokoiseksi. Siinä apuna on esim. valtio ja kunnat ostoliikenteellään, koska niillä on varaa ottaa suurempia riskejä kuin bussiyhtiöillä.

Mutta ajatus, että lakiin leivotaan pykäliä, jotka tahallaan kasvattavat riskiä, ei ole alan kasvulle hyväksi. Kahden vuoden liikennöintipakko kasvattaa bussiyhtiön riskiä täysin suhteettomasti verrattuna siihen, mitä se pienentää kuluttajien riskiä (käytännössä ei mitään).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:00 ----------

Lisäksi voisin myös muistuttaa siitä, että mikä on kahden vuoden liikennöintipakon noudattamisen todennäköisin seuraus: Vain ne pärjäävät ja kasvavat, joilla on paljon pääomaa. Toisin sanoen ulkomaisten pääomasijoittajien suuret yritykset tulevat valtaamaan Suomen pikavuoromarkkinat. Onko tämä tosiaan se, mitä halutaan ja tavoitellaan?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> On se kai sitten vaan myönnettävä, että joukkoliikenne on houkuttelevampaa jos ilmoitetaan aikataulut päivä kerralla.


Onko Onnibus ilmoittanut aikataulunsa päivän kerrallaan?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Onko Onnibus ilmoittanut aikataulunsa päivän kerrallaan?


Tietääkseni/käsittääkseni alkuperäisessä lupahakemuksessa aikataulujen tarkistus/määrityspistettä haettiin joka kuukauden ensimmäiselle päivälle. Tämä on todella usein verrattuna tyyppilliseen 2-3 kertaa vuodessa malliin ja ei ainakaan näin matkustajan näkökulmasta ajatellen luo liikenteen jatkuvuudelle ja pysyvyydelle kovin suurta luottamusta jos kulkemista ei voi varmasti suunnitella kuin kovin lyhyeksi ajanjaksoksi kerrallaan. Käsitin, että lupaviranomainen olisi edellyttänyt "normaalimpaa" aikataulujen tarkistus/määrittelyaikoja, asianomaiset voinevat vahvistaa/kiistää tämän käsityksen?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Käsitin, että lupaviranomainen olisi edellyttänyt "normaalimpaa" aikataulujen tarkistus/määrittelyaikoja, asianomaiset voinevat vahvistaa/kiistää tämän käsityksen?


Miksi vapaassa markkinataloudessa ylipäätään tarvitsee kenenkään määritellä milloin ja miten aikatauluja vaihdetaan? Ei laki määrää sitäkään että K- ja S-kaupat saisivat vaihtaa makaronipussin hintaa vain keskiviikkoisin. Nehän saavat vaihtaa sitä vaikka kerran tunnissa, kunhan hintamerkinnät hyllyn laidassa ovat kunnossa. Mitä tämä vaikuttaa ihmisten kykyyn suunnitella kulutustaan pitkäjänteisesti?

Todellisuudessa yritys joka toimii epäluotettavasti ja epäennakoitavasti menettää asiakkaansa ihan normaalien markkinalainalaisuuksien mukaan. Ei sitä tarvitse erikseen säädellä lailla. Yrityksen ja asiakkaan molempien etu on riittävä pitkäjänteisyys. Eri asia on rajoittaa kaikkia muutoksia niin drastisesti, että siitä tulee suuri taloudellinen riski. Näin on nykyinen joukkoliikennelaki kirjoitettu, eikä siinä oikeasti ole päätä eikä häntää. Ainoa tarkoitus on rakentaa uusille tulokkaille mahdollisimman korkea markkinoilletulokynnys, mikä palvelee vain ja ainoastaan vanhojen firmojen etua.

----------


## sm3

Idea siinä että aikatauluja ei saa muutella miten lystää ja aloittaa ja lopettaa linjan ajaminen miten sattuu on se että matkustajat voivat luottaa siihen että se bussivuoro joka on ilmoitettu kulkevaksi myös kulkee. Näin sitä on perusteltu, ei ole siis minun kantanani asiaan vaan tuolla sitä on perusteltu ihan yleisesti.

Minusta täysin vapaa villin lännen meininki ei ole hyvä, se syö matkustajia ja luottamusta bussilla kulkemiseen millä vain yhtiöllä jos koskaan ei voi luottaa bussin kulkevan vielä kahden viikon päästäkin. Esim. Jos yksi yhtiö lopettaa linjan yhtäkkiä niin ihmiset kokevat että eivät enää halua mennä bussilla kun ei voi luottaa ja valitsevat muun tavan kulkea. 

Sen sijaan että kokeillaan kepillä jäätä niin pitäisi etukäteen selvittää onko linjalle matkustajia, tämän voi tehdä esim. ovelta ovelle kyselyillä, sekä puhelin ja sähköposti kyselyinä.

Toki sitä saa vapaasti alotella ja lopetella linjoja ja säädellä aikatauluja miten lystää, mutta se luo sekavan ja kiikkerän kuvan koko hommasta. Lentoliikenteessä on jo tämmöistä koska vuoroja aloitetaan ja lopetellaan pian perustamisen jälkeen jolloin ihmiset menettävät lentonsa, tämä lisää pakosti epäluottamusta.

Esimerkiksi itse haluan tietää kulkeeko se bussi jolla aion mennä todella silloin kun sen pitäisi, vai pitääkö varautua kokoajan siihen että se ei enää kuljekkaan kun aioin sillä mennä vaikka parin viikon päästä sen perustamisen jälkeen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Idea siinä että aikatauluja ei saa muutella miten lystää ja aloittaa ja lopettaa linjan ajaminen miten sattuu on se että matkustajat voivat luottaa siihen että se bussivuoro joka on ilmoitettu kulkevaksi myös kulkee.


Ja niinhän se Kesälahden Linjan linjakin kulki juuri sen verran kuin oli ilmoitettukin.

----------


## sm3

> Ja niinhän se Kesälahden Linjan linjakin kulki juuri sen verran kuin oli ilmoitettukin.


Mutta mikä takaa että ne tulevatkin kulkevat?

----------


## Eppu

> Lisäksi voisin myös muistuttaa siitä, että mikä on kahden vuoden liikennöintipakon noudattamisen todennäköisin seuraus: Vain ne pärjäävät ja kasvavat, joilla on paljon pääomaa. Toisin sanoen ulkomaisten pääomasijoittajien suuret yritykset tulevat valtaamaan Suomen pikavuoromarkkinat. Onko tämä tosiaan se, mitä halutaan ja tavoitellaan?


Toisaalta näyttää siltä, että nämä ulkomaiset jätit eivät ole kovin kiinnostuneita Suomen pienistä markkinoista. Aika näyttää kiinnostuvatko ne, mutta lähes aina nekin menevät sinne missä on odotettavissa mahdollisimman suuri tuotto liiketoiminnalle. Suomen markkinoiden volyymi ei taida ihan ihan tätä kokoluokkaa olla välttämättä.

Onhan se tietenkin parempi mikäli homma säilyy kotimaisissa käsissä, mutta mielestäni millään taholla ei kuuluisi olla palveluiden tuottamiseen yksinoikeutta.

----------


## dreamy83

> Kuvitelkaa joukkoliikennealan tilanne ilman meitä.


On sitä kuviteltukin. Itse matkustan useimmiten Turun ja Helsingin välissä ja Onnibus on tuolla välillä parasta sitten moottoritien jälkeen, mitä on tullut ylipäänsä koskien kaikkea liikennettä. Onnibus on muutenkin tehnyt kotimaan matkoista järkevän hintaisia ja siksi tästä konseptista ei voi olla pitämättä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Miksi vapaassa markkinataloudessa ylipäätään tarvitsee kenenkään määritellä milloin ja miten aikatauluja vaihdetaan?


No eihän sitä tarvitsekkaan määritellä. Kyllähän nyt suomessakin pitäisi olla mahdollisuus linja-autoliikenteessä määritellä itse aikataulut ja kuinka usein niitä vaihdetaan. Markkinatalous nyt vaan sattuu olemaan vähän epävarmaa ja siihen on yksinkertaisesti totuttava myös linja-autoliikenteessä. Sitä paitsi, asiakkaat siitä loppupeleissä päättävät, että vaihdetaanko niitä liian usein. Jos ei asiakkaita näy niin silloin ko. yrityksen aikataulut vaihtuvat liian usein. Tässäkin asiassa on avainsana tiedottaminen ja kuinka se tehdään. Ei varmasti asiakkaat löydäkkään uusien aikataulujen vuoroihin, jos niistä ei millään lailla informoida mediassa tai sosiaalisessa mediassa. Onnibussille täytyy nostaa hattua, voisin veikata että moni Onnibussin asiakas seuraa yhtiön facebook-sivuja, jonne tulee mielestäni erittäin hyvin informaatiota. En ole yhdenkään firman tiedottavan sosiaalisessa mediassa että heidän vuoronsa onkin ruuhkan takia myöhässä niin ja niin paljon. Taikka, että matkalaukut ovat vaihtaneet omistajaa. Tai jos tälläistä esiintyy muissakin firmoissa, niin kertokaa edes yksi sellainen. 




> Tietääkseni/käsittääkseni alkuperäisessä lupahakemuksessa aikataulujen tarkistus/määrityspistettä haettiin joka kuukauden ensimmäiselle päivälle.


Tässäkään ei vastattu siihen, että onko Onnibus suunnitellut aikataulut päivän kerrallaan. Lasse on varmaan hyvä ja osaa vastata, kun kerta näin väitti.




> Kuvitelkaa joukkoliikennealan tilanne ilman meitä. Paronit olisivat saaneet kenties kiristettyä itselleen laittoman yksinoikeuden


On sitä jo nähty monta vuotta, mitä kartellifirmat saavat aikaiseksi. Nyt on mahdoton mussutus menossa kun "iso ja paha" Onnibus on tullut markkinoille. Kehtaa vielä myydä halpoja lippujakin ja jopa kuljettaa asiakkaat määränpäähänsä, tämä siis ironiaa. On oikeasti aika säälittävää kuunnella sitä valitusta mitä niiden kartellifirmojen tuuteista on tullut ulos. Mikseivät sitten tekisi tuotteita, joilla saisi ne Onnibussin asiakkaat houkuteltua oman auton kyytiin? Tai kuinka monessa niistä on markkinointi-osasto hiomassa markkinointistrategiaa? Kumma kun tällä hetkellä suhteellisen pieni Onnibussikin saa houkuteltua asiakkaita kyytiin, vaikka firma on ollut toiminnassa vasta pari vuotta..

----------


## sm3

Ei sitä tiedä miten hyvin homma toimii kun kilpailu aikanaan täysin vapautuu. Odotan sitä suurella kiinnostuksella, toivon saavani siitä jotain hyötyä näin asiakkaana esim. parempia yhteyksiä ja kohtuuhintaisia lippuja. Minua ei lopulta kiinnosta mitkä yhtiöt pärjäävät ja mitkä eivät, ainoa joka ratkaisee on se että miten hyvin jäljelle jäävät palvelevat matkustajia. 

Minusta Onnibus ei ole sen kummempi kuin Matkahuolto, sehän tarjoaa Onnibus yrittäjille lähes samat palvelut kuin MH:kin. Expressbus tyyliin on sitten yhtenäinen väritys ja työvaatteet. Onnibus on onnistunut tavoittamaan kansan ja luomaan vahvan tuotteen joka tunnetaan hyvin. 

MH ja EB ovat yhä 1900- luvulla minusta, ja ne pitäisi nyt päivittää uuteen aikaan mitä on täälläkin toisteltu. EB ei tuo enää mitään lisää suhteessa ei EB vuoroihin, sen voisi lopettaa. 90- luvulla se vielä tarjosi ja 2000- luvun alussa. 

Matkahuollon voisi pilkkoa osiin

Matkahuolto= Liput (myös matkakortti) ja aikataulut, ei muuta. Hintojen määräämisoikeus pois. Kukin liikennöitsijä velvollinen määräämään omat hintansa eri lipuille jotka annetaan tiedoksi Matkahuollolle tai halutulle aikataulu- ja lippupalveluja tarjoavalle taholle (esim. Onnibus), yhteiset hinnat eri yhtiöiden välillä kiellettyjä.

Linja-autoasemat vaikka kuntien hallintaan, ne ostaisivat sitten lippu- ja aikataulupalveluja Matkahuollolta sekä muilta tahoilta kuten Onnibussilta.

Bussirahti Itellan haltuun, voisi tehostaa pakettien kulkua. Linja-autoasemille Itellan Expresspakettikeskus joka kuljettaa paketit perille normi pakettipostia nopeammin mutta vain linja-autoa-asemien välillä, lisämaksusta kuljetus lähimpään postiin 3-4 tuntia paketin saapumisesta linja-autoasemalle.

Kaikki poliittinen toiminta pois Matkahuollolta, muuten se saa liikaa etua muihin nähden.

----------


## aki

> Mikseivät sitten tekisi tuotteita, joilla saisi ne Onnibussin asiakkaat houkuteltua oman auton kyytiin? Tai kuinka monessa niistä on markkinointi-osasto hiomassa markkinointistrategiaa?


Kyllähän kilpailuun on vastattu, EB-yhteenliittymän tarkan tiketit ja matkahuollon uudistettu nettilipunmyynti ovat houkutelleet uusia matkustajia myös perinteisten liikennöitsijöiden busseihin. MH:n sivuilla tiedotetaan että nettilipunmyynti on kuusinkertaistunut vuoden takaisesta kun nettilipunmyyntiä uudistettiin Kesäkuun alussa. Ainakin itselleni on suuri helpotus kun nettilippua ei tarvitse enää erikseen tulostaa, vaan riittää kun kuljettajalle näyttää henkilöllisyystodistuksen. Tarjous -ja normihintojen näkyminen samalla sivulla on myös hyvä, ei tarvitse enää hakea tarjoushintaisia lähtöjä erikseen kuten silloin alkuaikoina. Tällä hetkellä EB on hinnaltaan varsin kilpailukykyinen useilla reiteillä joissa myös OB liikennöi, EB vie mielestäni kuitenkin voiton vuorotarjonnallaan joka on paljon tiheämpää kuin OB:n muutamat vuorot. Ilman OB:n pelikentälle tuloa näitä uudistuksia tuskin olisi kuitenkaan tullut, joten kyllä kilpailu on tällekin alalle ihan tervetullutta. Matkustajan kannalta olisi kuitenkin suotavaa ettei aikatauluja muutettaisi tai vuoroja lakkautettaisi ihan jatkuvasti. Omasta mielestäni aikataulumuutokset tai vuorojen lakkautukset olisi hyvä tehdä kesä -ja talviaikatauluihin siirryttäessä. Näiden lisäksi vuodenvaihde tuntuu itsestäni loogiselta ajankohdalta muutoksille. Kahden vuoden liikennöintipakko tuntuu kuitenkin kohtuuttomalta jos matkustajia ei yksinkertaisesti riitä kannattavaan liikennöintiin. Kuten Elmo aiemmin kirjoitti, niin uusi laki on vielä kovin tuore ja vaatii varmasti vielä hiontaa.

----------


## Lasse

> Onko Onnibus ilmoittanut aikataulunsa päivän kerrallaan?


Ei, mutta sitähän olet itse jääräpäisesti jankannut monen viestin verran että pitkäjänteisyys on hanurista ja tänään aloitettu vuoro on voitava lopetta vaikka tunnin kuluessa jos eio kukaan tullutkaan kyytiin. Loppuiko herralta argumentit kun täytyy yhtäkkiä hölmöksi heittäytyä jokaisen kirjoittamani viestin kohdalla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:49 ----------




> On sitä jo nähty monta vuotta, mitä kartellifirmat saavat aikaiseksi. Nyt on mahdoton mussutus menossa kun "iso ja paha" Onnibus on tullut markkinoille. Kehtaa vielä myydä halpoja lippujakin ja jopa kuljettaa asiakkaat määränpäähänsä, tämä siis ironiaa. On oikeasti aika säälittävää kuunnella sitä valitusta mitä niiden kartellifirmojen tuuteista on tullut ulos. Mikseivät sitten tekisi tuotteita, joilla saisi ne Onnibussin asiakkaat houkuteltua oman auton kyytiin? Tai kuinka monessa niistä on markkinointi-osasto hiomassa markkinointistrategiaa? Kumma kun tällä hetkellä suhteellisen pieni Onnibussikin saa houkuteltua asiakkaita kyytiin, vaikka firma on ollut toiminnassa vasta pari vuotta..


Nämä ovat jokseenkin aika typeriä väittämiä, ettei Expressbusseissa ja muissa kulkisi oikein ikinä ketään. Laajassa vuorotarjonnassa on pakostikin heikkoja vuoroja, mutta siellä on myös niitä täynnä kulkevia. Ihmisten luontainen vaellussuunta on aina ollut sellainen, että aamulla mennään isomman kaupungin suuntaan ja illalla pois. Tämä näkyy myös selvästi joukkoliikenteessä. Siitä huolimatta tulee olla vuoroja jotka kulkevat toisinpäin, vaikkakin nämä eivät ikinä saavuta suurta köyttöastetta.
Sellaisilla reiteillä missä juna on huomattavasti nopeampi on bussin erittäin vaikea kilpailla. Edes hinnalla. Siitähän meillä on jo yksi esimerkki Imatra-Helsinki väliltä.
Katso joskus huviksesi vaikka 17:00 express vuoroa Turkuun Ikean pysäkillä. Paljon tääydempi se ei enää voisi olla. Tai aamulla 5 ja 6 Turusta lähtevät vuorot. Tai juhannusaattona kun Kampista lähti puolen tunnin sisään kuusi (6) täyttä Expressbussia Turun suuntaan.
Väite että "kartellit" eivät saa mitään aikaiseksi ja Onnibus on menestys vailla vertaansa on melko outo. Olen itse matkustanut Hervantaan Onnibussilla jossa oli vaivaiset yhdeksän (9) matkustajaa kyydissä. Kun viimeksi matkasin Paunun aamuvuorolla Tampereella tuli vastaan kaksi hyvinkin täyden näköistä Paunua ja heti perässä lähes tyhjä Onnibussi.

Mutta se siitä. Ensi vuonna markkinat alkavat avautumaan, ja sen jälkeen näemme millä aseilla tapellaan ja kuka selviää hengissä. Om veikkaukseni on, että alkuvuodet tulevat olemaan verisiä, ja vasta sen jälkeen näemme todellisen tarjonnan ja hintatason. Suuria kansainvälisiä yhtiöitä en odota Suomen pienille markkinoille saapuvan.

----------


## ultrix

> MH ja EB ovat yhä 1900- luvulla minusta, ja ne pitäisi nyt päivittää uuteen aikaan mitä on täälläkin toisteltu. EB ei tuo enää mitään lisää suhteessa ei EB vuoroihin, sen voisi lopettaa. 90- luvulla se vielä tarjosi ja 2000- luvun alussa.


Oikeastaan uskoisin, että viimeistenkin siirtymäajan sopimusten päätyttyä vuonna 2019 meillä on muutama vahva toimija
VR (Pohjolan Liikenteen pikavuorot integroitu osa VR:n henkilöliikenneverkkoa)OBEB (uudistuneena, nopeampana ja mukavampana)KA-konserni




> Matkahuollon voisi pilkkoa osiin
> 
> Matkahuolto= Liput (myös matkakortti) ja aikataulut, ei muuta. Hintojen määräämisoikeus pois. Kukin liikennöitsijä velvollinen määräämään omat hintansa eri lipuille jotka annetaan tiedoksi Matkahuollolle tai halutulle aikataulu- ja lippupalveluja tarjoavalle taholle (esim. Onnibus), yhteiset hinnat eri yhtiöiden välillä kiellettyjä.
> 
> Linja-autoasemat vaikka kuntien hallintaan, ne ostaisivat sitten lippu- ja aikataulupalveluja Matkahuollolta sekä muilta tahoilta kuten Onnibussilta.
> 
> Bussirahti Itellan haltuun, voisi tehostaa pakettien kulkua. Linja-autoasemille Itellan Expresspakettikeskus joka kuljettaa paketit perille normi pakettipostia nopeammin mutta vain linja-autoa-asemien välillä, lisämaksusta kuljetus lähimpään postiin 3-4 tuntia paketin saapumisesta linja-autoasemalle.
> 
> Kaikki poliittinen toiminta pois Matkahuollolta, muuten se saa liikaa etua muihin nähden.


Tämä menee jo keskusjohtoiseksi. Mielestäni MH saa jatkaa toimintaansa, mutta ei yksinoikeudella, ellei sille aseteta myös julkisen palvelun velvoitteita. Jos aikataulu- ja lipunmyyntipalvelut jäävät MH:lle, sen tulee tarjota niitä kohtuulliseen hintaan myös ei-osakkaille. 

Mielestäni hinnoitteluvapaus saa liikennöitsijöillä olla, myös vapaus soveltaa yhteistä taksaa esim. yhteenliittymänä. Muutenhan käytännössä kieltäisit myös Onnibusin toiminnan franchising-mallilla.

Bussirahti toimii hyvin Matkahuollon tuotteena, siirto Itellalle ei tehosta välttämättä mitään. Käsittääkseni sitä paitsi osa ihan Itella Postin kuljetuksista kulkee busseillakin. Gold Linestä (Postilinjojen perillinen) en tiedä, mutta ainakin itse olen nähnyt vielä 2009, kun TurkuTaalintehdas-vuoroilla on kuljetettu postia.

Oikeastaan bussiyhtiöiden kannattaisi enemmänkin yrittää kysellä hyviä diilejä Itellalta, ainahan ei ole järkevintä ajaa isolla rekalla pienen paikkakunnan postia.

----------


## sm3

Eli siis, muutama iso toimija joilla alaisuudessa useita bussiyhtiöitä. Oma ideani oli että kaikki yhtiöt kilpailevat enemmän taikka vähemmän toisiaan vastaan hinnoilla, siinä saataisiin kunnon kilpailua mitä tunnutaan kaipaavan mutta ehkä se ei ole toimiva ajatus lopulta (liikaa yhtiöitä). Mullistais kyllä paljon luulen.

EB muuttuisi siis OB:een kaltaiseksi ja täysin omalla nimellä toimivia yhtiöitä ei olisi? Pohjolan Liikennettä selvästi rakennetaan osaksi VR:ää kuten heidän uudesta lippupalvelustakin huomaa. KA- konserni on hyvin vahva toimija kanssa. 

KA, EB, OB ja VR/PL siis kilpailisivat keskenään Suomen tieverkolla ja ehkä jopa rautateillä (esim. Onnirail). Kyllähän tuo kuulostaa kiinnostavalta, 2019 sitten tiedetään. 

Matkahuoltoa kieltäisin vaikuttamasta hintoihin mitenkään, se toimisi vain aikataulu- ja lippupalveluita (ja ehkä sitten rahtipalveluita jne.) tuottavana tahona ja se myisi palveluaan kohtuulliseen hintaan eikä siihen voisi liittyä mitenkään muuten kuin tasavertaisena maksavana asiakkaana jolloin ei omiaan ole syytä suosia. Bussiyhtiöille annettaisiin rahana takaisin niiden mahdollinen tämänhetkinen omistusosuus.

Matkahuolto järjestäisi yhtiön aikataulut tämän haluamille linja-autoasemille ja myisi lippuja kyseisen yhtiön vuoroille, tällöin OB lippuja voisi ostaa OB yhtiöiden vuoroille myös Matkahuollon sivuilla ja lipputoimistoissa, ja lähdöt näkyisivät halutuilla asemilla, jos OB palvelua ostaisi. 

Siltikään se ei menisi minusta oikein, vaan Matkahuollolla ei saisi olla yksinoikeuksia tai omistuksia bussiasemilla, MH ostaisi vain näyttötilaa taholta joka omistaisi aseman. OB voisi toimia samoin jolloin voidaan jättää Matkahuolto välistä ja asioida suoraan vaikka kunnan kanssa jos tämä omistaisi aseman ja vaikka vuokrata omat tilat asemalta näyttötilan ostamisen lisäksi.

----------


## antti

Jo menee ihmeelliseksi jutut tällä palstalla. Aikataulut pantaisiin kellumaan, eli bussifirmat pitäisivät netissä aikataululottoa, arvotaan huomiset lähtöajat, sitähän tässä joku yrittää esittää. Kyllä linja-autoliikenteen perusolemukseen kuuluu jonkinmoinen jatkuvuus, että ihmiset voivat suunnitella menemisensä. Esimerkiksi tarvitaanhan Helsinki - Hamina -bussikyydin lisäksi joskus jatkoyhteyttä edelleen Virojoelle, jos ensimmäinen vuoro kelluu, miten enää voi olla varma ehtimisestä jälkimmäiselle. Eli korkeintaan kaksi kertaa vuodessa muutoksia ja nekin tarkasti harkiten. Siihen liittyen vaatimus uuden vuoron kahden vuoden ajamisesta on enemmän kuin paikallaan, saisi lupaan panna kunnon sakko, niin ei hölmöiltäisi liikenneluvilla.
Sitten en tiennyt itkisikö vai nauraisi, kun vaaditaan bussipaketteja Itellan yksinoikeudeksi. Samalla pitäisi poistaa UPS:lta, TNT:ltä tai DHL:ltä pakettikuljetukset, ettei vaan kukaan MH-asiakas siirtyisi näille. Jos Haminalaisen leipurin ei kannata viedä paria leipälaatikkoa Virojoelle, niin kun nämä leipälaatikot kiertäisivät ensiksi jossain jakelukeskuksessa, eivät taitaisi enää olla perille tultuaan kovinkaan tuoreita. 
Tulevaisuus vuoden 2019 jälkeen on kieltämättä jännä. Hyvänä vertailukohteena voisi olla Viro, siellä saa aika liberaalisti perustaa kaukoliikennevuoroja, ainoana tarveharkinnan muotona pitää saada kunkin kunnan lausunto, minne halutaan pysäkki ja yleensä kunnilla ei ole mitään lisäliikennettä vastaan. Aluksi usea yrittäjä koitti onneaan ja Tallinnasta meni Tartoon kello 14:15 kolme bussia yhtäaikaa!
Alettiin myös kilpailla hinnoilla, mutta halvimmat ovat tippuneet jo pois. Nykyisin hinnat ovat jo lähentyneet toisiaan ja suurin ja suosituin on samalla kalleimmasta päästä. http://www.tpilet.ee/soiduplaan/tallinn/tartu

----------


## hylje

Kelluvat aikataulut olisivat konseptiltaan lähinnä kimppatakseja. Ei se väärin ole seudulla, jossa ei säännöllinen liikenne pyöri ilman yhteiskunnan rahaa. Olemattomasta haja-asutuksen asiakastiheydestä ei hyvälläkään palvelulla kerätä lihaa luiden ympärille, kun säännöllisyys edellyttää paljon tyhjänä ajoa.

Säännöllinen runkolinjaliikenne edellyttää hyvää asiakastiheyttä, jota ei lainsäädännöllä luoda. Eiköhän tämänkin mahdollisuuksia voi parantaa nykyisestä leikkaamalla kuluja, parantamalla käyttöastetta ja kasvattamalla asiakaskunnan osuutta koko asukastiheydestä. Tämähän ei välttämättä tarkoita hintojen laskua, jos lisäarvo on kohdallaan. Onnibushan on tätä tietoisesti yrittänyt, sopisi kaikkien muidenkin.

----------


## antti

Mr. Hylje, luehan aikaisempia kirjeitä, niissä melko selvästi ehdotetaan normaalilinjavuorojen aikataulutarkistuspäivityksiä hyvinkin tiuhaan. Ei puhuttu mitään kimppatakseista.

----------


## dreamy83

Näen kyllä asian hyvinkin niin, että Matkahuolto on yrityksenä ennen pitkää sellainen, jolla on palveluvelvoitteet jokaista linja-autoa kohtaan ja että tämä on alivuokralainen asemarakennuksissa. Yhtiö voisi myydä kaikki palvelut erikseen yhtiöille: näin kukin voisi valita oman palvelukonseptinsa mukaiset toiminnot. Näistä yksi olisi edelleenkin pakettirahti, jonka kohdalla todella kaikki toimijat olisivat samalla viivalla.

Itse joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuuden näen 4-5 suuren yhteenliittymän tai yhtiön jakamana markkinana:
-EB (rajusti uusittuna)
-OB (huomattavasti nykyisestä kehittyneempänä)
-VR + VR Bus (eli nykyinen Pohjolan Liikenne, se ainakin osin uudistuneena junien syöttöliikenneyhtiöksi)
-KA (sekin rajusti uusittuna)
-Iso kansainvälinen toimija.

Lisäksi etenkin OB:ssä ja EB:ssä on helppoa ennustaa myös mahdollisten taustayritysten fuusiota.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta mikä takaa että ne tulevatkin kulkevat?


Tässä tapauksessa se, että sinulla on ostettu lippu sellaiselle tulevalle vuorolle.

Tässä keskustelussa nyt minusta kadotetaan hieman kokonaiskuva. Tämä kyseinen liikenne lakkautettiin, koska se ei pärjännyt kilpailulle. Ihan samalla tavoin jos naapurin Lidl lopettaa, sitten mennään sinne seuraavan korttelin Alepaan. Molemmissa on kyse yhtä suurista murheista. Jokainen lipun ostanut matkustaja kuljetettiin perille. Jos ei lippua olisi jonain päivänä saanutkaan, sitten oltaisiin ostettu lippu VR:ltä tai Matkahuollosta. End of story. [Edit, lisäys: ja kysehän ei ollut siitä, että tieto olisi tullut ilmi samana päivänä, vaan varsin säädyllisellä parin viikon varoitusajalla, jos nyt oikein muistan.]

Sitten on ne tilanteet, jossa Onnibus (tai tulevaisuudessa mikä tahansa bussiyrittäjä) on ainoa vaihtoehto (joukkoliikennettä käyttäen). Silloin joko matkustajapohja on joka tapauksessa niin pieni, että saa syyttää vain itseään, jos yhden uuden bussilinjan parin päivittäisen vuoron takia myy autonsa. Tai sitten kyseessä on sellainen yhteys, jossa yhteiskunnan tulisi nähdä tarve yhteyden jatkuvalle ja pitkäaikaiselle ylläpitämiselle. Silloin yhteiskunnan kuuluukin ostaa se liikenne. Ja silloin yhteiskunta on se taho, joka isolla riskinkantokyvyllään takaa, että bussia ajetaan, vaikka sitten kaksi vuotta tyhjillään. Kuten jo aiemmin sanoin, tällaisen riskin kantaminen ei kuulu bussiyrittäjälle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:38 ----------




> Jo menee ihmeelliseksi jutut tällä palstalla. Aikataulut pantaisiin kellumaan, eli bussifirmat pitäisivät netissä aikataululottoa, arvotaan huomiset lähtöajat, sitähän tässä joku yrittää esittää. Kyllä linja-autoliikenteen perusolemukseen kuuluu jonkinmoinen jatkuvuus, että ihmiset voivat suunnitella menemisensä.


Ei, näin ei missään tapauksessa esitetty. Kannattaa lukea ne aikaisemmat viestit uudelleen. Ainakin muistaakseni janihyvarinen kirjoitti juuri päinvastoin. Eli linja-autoliikenteen perusolemukseen kuuluu toki jatkuvuus ja säännöllisyys, mutta idea oli se, ettei yhteiskunnan kannata eikä ole tarpeen säätää siitä jatkuvuudesta millään tavoin lailla. Idea on, että ihmiset sitten ostavat lippuja vain sellaisilta bussifirmoilta, jotka tarjoavat sen riittävän jatkuvuuden. Jos ihmiset eivät halua aikataululottoa netissä tehdä, sellainen bussiyhtiö ei menesty. Jos taas menestyy, voimme todeta ettei se aikataululotto sittenkään ollut mikään kovin paha asia.

----------


## jodo

Sitä minä en käsitä, että miksi Matkahuoltoa ei kiinnosta olla missään yhteistyössä Onnibusin ja muiden tulevien toimijoiden kanssa, vaan se on niin tiukasti sidoksissa vanhoihin firmoihin. Olkoonkin että sen takana on Linja-autoliitto, mutta LAL:n pitäisikin olla koko alan asialla, eikä vain yksinoikeusfirmojen.

----------


## antti

Miten niin Matkahuolto on tulevaisuudessa alivuokralainen linja-autoasemilla, mr Dreamy83 ? Nykyisin MH on osa- tai täysomistajana monella linja-autoasemalla. Ja ainakin päävuokralainen joka tapauksessa. Onhan MH tehnytkin palvelusopimuksia OB-yritysten kanssa, mutta OB on itse pannut lähtöpaikakseen esimerkiksi Kiasman. Mitä tulee uusien reittiliikennelupien rahdinkuljetuksiin, niin ei Savonlinja / Pohjolan Liikenne / Vuorelakaan saa kuljettaa rahtia Helsinki - Hamina yhtäaikaisvuoroillaan. Ja mitenkäs OB edes veisi rahtia Tampereelta Poriin, kun on suunniteltu vain viisi minuuttia kääntöaikaa. 
Tulevaisuudessa uskoisin niiden vanhojen firmojen olevan tulevaisuudessa paljon vahvempia verrattuna OB-yrittäjiin. Eikä Pohjolan Liikenteellä ole mitään tarvetta muuttua syöttöliikenneyritykseksi, päinvastoin onhan tämä firma satsannut markkinointiin ja nettikauppaan aika lailla. Sitä paitsi hyville tai sellaisiksi oletetuille reiteille voi tulla vielä lisääkin ns.vanhoja yrittäjiä tai ei se mahdotonta ole, että ulkomaisetkin innostuisivat. Veolia on perustamassa Saksaan Interconnex-reitistöä ja Nobinalla on valmiiksi Ruotsissa Swebus-express systeemit. Eli kokemusta ja taitoa löytyy molemmilta.

----------


## dreamy83

Suuri osa linja-asemien kiinteistöistä on kuntien omistuksessa. Siksi he voivat olla alivuokralaisia. Toisaalta heille voidaan kiinteistöjärjestelystä huolimatta säätää yleispalveluvelvoite tai esimerkiksi Piletti Oy voi tehdä käyvän ostotarjouksen Matkahuollosta jotta mainitsemani malli toteutuu.

----------


## ultrix

Vihaajat tulevat vihaamaan:

----------


## sm3

Ihan mukava filmi, en tiennytkään tuosta youtube kanavasta aiemmin. 

Mutta olen semmosta pohtinut (ei liity videoon) että kun Helsinki - Turku - Raisio linjalla on Turun Citybusin ja Mennään Bussilla Oy:n busseja ja sitten jotain ilman tunnuksia olevia kuten ennen juhannusta jokin Travego. Mennään Bussilla Oy:n bussi (8700) lienee vakio, tosin Rindell kuulutetaan ajavaksi yhtiöksi. Onko siellä aina joku bussi huollossa tai muussa ajoissa ja sitten vuokrataan bussi ilman kuljettajaa Rindelille vai miksi näin? Ihan mielenkiintoista se on matkustaa 9700S bussilla jossa ZF automaatti koska ei liene kovin yleinen, mutta pohdin aina sitä että miksi se bussi on siinä eikä Rindelin oma bussi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:39 ----------

Onnibussin johtajille porttikielto Helsingin linja-autoasemalle
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/502...jaautoasemalle

Turun Sanomat:



> Onnibus Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Pekka Möttö ja liiketoimintajohtaja Lauri Helke saivat porttikiellon Helsingin linja-autoasemalle jaettuaan siellä Onnibussin lahjakortteja.
> 
> 
> Lahjakorttitempauksella haluttiin kertoa, että yhtiön Tampereen, Porin, Rauman ja Jyväskylän vuoroilta perittäisiin yli 19 euron lähtömaksua, kun Matkahuollon omistavan Linja-autoliiton jäsenille hinta on 2,05 euroa bussivuorolta, Onnibus kertoo tiedotteessaan.
> 
> 
>  Korkeampi terminaalimaksu on Linja-autoliiton jäsenille siedettävissä, mutta lähes kymmenkertainen maksu ei ole mielestäni oikeudenmukainen. Emme halua liittyä Linja-autoliittoon, sillä se on vastustanut jokaista liikennelupaamme, Möttö sanoo.

----------


## antti

Vaikka olen psykologina erittäin amatööri, niin jonkinsorttista ahdistusta olen havaitsevinani molemmilla onnibuspomolla tässä filmissä. 
Mitä tulee Matkahuollon rooliin tulevaisuudessa, niin tarvitseeko siinä minkään muuttua. Onnibussien aikatauluinformaatio löytyy jo nyt jopa maininnalla heidän omasta nettipalvelustaan. Testasin sen otannalla Pori - Tampere haulla "kaikki päivät". Rahtihommatkin varmaan tulevaisuudessa järjestyvät, kun säännöt saadaan sovittua. 
Matkahuollon substanssiarvo on varmaan sen verran iso, että tuskin jollain Piletti oy:llä tuskin löytyy kymmeniä ellei jopa satoja miljoonia tällaisiin ostoksiin. Muuten onnibussi mainostaa itse suurimman osan lipuista myytävän netissä, eli mihin MH:n lipunmyyntiä tässä kohtaa edes tarvittaisiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Matkahuollon substanssiarvo on varmaan sen verran iso, että tuskin jollain Piletti oy:llä tuskin löytyy kymmeniä ellei jopa satoja miljoonia tällaisiin ostoksiin.


Kai tiedät kuitenkin, että kyseinen Piletti Oy (joka ei itse asiassa ole yhtiön virallinen nimi, koska Piletti on jonkun muun tavaramerkki) on valtion ja kuntien yhteisyritys, johon sijoitetaan toiminnan perustamiseen rahaa juuri niin paljon kuin katsotaan tarvittavan. Vaikka satoja miljoonia. Mutta en ymmärrä, miksi Matkahuoltoa edes pitäisi kenenkään ostaa. Mikä se substanssiarvo, josta puhut, on? Matkahuollon rahtitoimintaa ei tietenkään kukaan ole ostamassa.

----------


## antti

En minäkään ymmärrä, miksi jonkun pitäisi ostaa Matkahuolto, niin vaan muutama kirje taaksepäin joku esitti.
Substanssiarvo on MH:n omistamien linja-autoasemien ja kaikkien työkalujen, kalusteiden ja myyntivaraston yhteenlaskettu hinta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Substanssiarvo on MH:n omistamien linja-autoasemien ja kaikkien työkalujen, kalusteiden ja myyntivaraston yhteenlaskettu hinta.


Niin on, taseen loppusummasta vähennettynä velat. Mutta lähinnä tarkoitin että mitä sellaista siinä on, mitä sieltä haluttaisiin ostaa. Mutta joo, en ihan ymmärtänyt mihin tuo kommenttisi liittyä. En tosiaan näe itsekään järkevänä, että koko Matkahuollosta kukaan esittäisi ostatarjousta. Eri asia on ostaa Matkahuollosta osia, mutta ainakaan lipunvälitystoimintaa ei olla ostamassa, koska sellainen perustetaan muutenkin.

----------


## dreamy83

Minä sitä ostamista veistelin ilmoille. Tämä vain avauksena ja yhtenä ajatuksena siitä, miten asemaverkosto saadaan juridisesti tasapuolisesti kaikkia toimijoita palvelevaksi. Tosiasiassa asemat voisi hyvin olla esimerkiksi kuntien / ELYjen vastuulla, jotta nuo toimisi tarkoituksen mukaisesti. Toisaalta olisi myös syytä harkita sitä, että pitäisikö asemaoperaattorit kilpailuttaa? Myönnän, omassa ajattelussani ei ole sitä punaista lankaa muuten kuin siinä, että nykymuotoisena tuolle Matkahuollolle ja etenkin sen henkilöliikennetoimintaan pitää saada muutoksia, jotka mahdollistaa kaikkien toimijoiden operoimisen yhtiön ylläpitämiltä asemilta.

----------


## antti

Tähän keskusteluun on hyvä lisätä linja-autoliiton vastine erilaisiin väittämiin, erityisesti kohta 9    :http://www.linja-autoliitto.fi/fi/la...ouutisointiin/
Ja mr. Dreamy83:   Kun kerran vaadit linja-autoasemien sosialisointia, niin mitä tehdään lukuisille MH-asiamiestpomipaikoille, pitääkö jonkun kirkonkylän Valintatalo tai R-kioskikin ottaa yhteiskunnan haltuun?

----------


## Lasse

Ei ne halpabussit maailmallakaan useinkaan lähde linja-autoasemilta. Esimerkkinä Newcastle, josta olin eilen illalla etsimässä vaihtoehtoja päästä syyskuussa Glasgow:un. Megabus antoi tälläisen huomautuksen:

Posted: Thursday, 02 May 2013
Newcastle Stop Change 29th April From Monday 29th April all megabus.com services will pick up and drop off from John Dobson Street, in the coach layby outside Newcastle City Library, opposite the Laing Art Gallery.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:14 ----------

Ja Onnibus on taas mainostellut. Kalliimmalla kampanjalla. Heidän kotisivuiltaan poimittua:

"Onnibus maksaa korvauksia Suomen suurimmalle bussiyhtiölle

Onnibus ja Koiviston Auto-konserni ovat päässeet sopimukseen korvauksesta, jonka Onnibus maksaa Koiviston Autolle Uusi Pori-lehden ilmoituksesta. Tarkoituksemme ei ollut loukata kenenkään liikemerkkiä, vaan etsimme symbolia Suomen bussimonopoleille. Koiviston Auto-konsernilla on käytännössä monopoli Lahden, Jyväskylän, Kuopion ja Oulun paikallisliikenteissä sekä määräävä markkina-asema Satakunnassa, Möttö perustelee. Osapuolet ovat sopineet, ettei korvauksen määrää julkisteta."

Ja mainoshan löytyy sivulta 21
http://issuu.com/iisi/docs/up_?e=1012040/3116206

Ja täytyy vain kysyä, mikä tässä taas kiikastaa? Ok, KA:lla on suurin osa mainittujen kaupunkien paikallisliikenteestä. Monopoli ei ole, sillä Lahdessa liikennöi kaksi muuta yhtiötä, Jyväskylässä jopa Onnibus itse ja Kuopiossa sekä Pohjolan Liikenne että Savonlinja. Lisäksi tämän valitusvirren parasta ennen päviäys meni jo, sillä Oulun paikallisliikenne kilpailutetaan hyvinkin pian, ja perässä tulevat nuo muutkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:14 ----------




> Ja mitenkäs OB edes veisi rahtia Tampereelta Poriin, kun on suunniteltu vain viisi minuuttia kääntöaikaa.


Tähän kysymkseen ei tunnu saavan vastausta. Olen itse esittänyt sen moneen kertaan, sekä täällä että facebookissa, mutta vaikenevat kuin muuri.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:14 ----------




> Vihaajat tulevat vihaamaan:


Mitäs vihaamista tuossa on? Mitenkähän avoimin sylin ottaisivat vastaan jos Viking Line menisi TallinkSiljan terminaaliin jakamaan vapaalippujaan ja kertomaan TallinkSiljan asiakkaille kuinka hölmö hinnoittelu TS:llä on? Tai jos Ryanair menisi Finnairin lähtöselvitystiskille jakamaan vapaalippujaan ja kertomaan että Finnair on typerän kallis?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja mitenkäs OB edes veisi rahtia Tampereelta Poriin, kun on suunniteltu vain viisi minuuttia kääntöaikaa.





> Tähän kysymkseen ei tunnu saavan vastausta. Olen itse esittänyt sen moneen kertaan, sekä täällä että facebookissa, mutta vaikenevat kuin muuri.


Jos ei rahtia kerran saa kuljettaa, varmaankin aikataulujen suunnittelussa ja kääntöajoissa ei silloin oteta rahtia huomioon. Jos taas voitaisiin kuljettaa, varmaankin sitä kääntöaikaa sitten pidennettäisiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:54 ----------

Toisaalta ihmettelen, että jos bussin lastaaminen ja purkaminen rahdista viidessä minuutissa ei onnistu, on Matkahuollon rahtiprosesseissakin tehostamisen varaa. Kuinka paljon siihen rahdin purkamiseen sitten menee aikaa ja miksi? Pitääkö bussikuskin se tehdä vai ja viedä paketit käsin kantaen johonkin ties minne? Toimii ehkä pienillä ja hiljaisilla asemilla, mutta ihmettelen jos Porissakin siihen käytetään kuljettajia eikä paketteja edes paketoida kuormalaatikoihin.

----------


## Lasse

> Jos ei rahtia kerran saa kuljettaa, varmaankin aikataulujen suunnittelussa ja kääntöajoissa ei silloin oteta rahtia huomioon. Jos taas voitaisiin kuljettaa, varmaankin sitä kääntöaikaa sitten pidennettäisiin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:54 ----------
> 
> Toisaalta ihmettelen, että jos bussin lastaaminen ja purkaminen rahdista viidessä minuutissa ei onnistu, on Matkahuollon rahtiprosesseissakin tehostamisen varaa. Kuinka paljon siihen rahdin purkamiseen sitten menee aikaa ja miksi? Pitääkö bussikuskin se tehdä vai ja viedä paketit käsin kantaen johonkin ties minne? Toimii ehkä pienillä ja hiljaisilla asemilla, mutta ihmettelen jos Porissakin siihen käytetään kuljettajia eikä paketteja edes paketoida kuormalaatikoihin.


MH tekee kuorman kärryille jotka kuljettaja vie autoon ja lastaa kyytiin. Purkutoiminnan hoitaa kuljettaja nostamalla paketit kärrylle ja työntää ne sisälle Matkahuoltoon. Normaalikuorman purkaa 10-15 minuutissa. Lastaus vaati hieman enemmän, mikäli rahtia on sen verran että se tuottaa jotain. Koska paketit ovat erikokoisia, on ne järkevin nostaa kyytiin yksitellen, jolloin voidaan tehdä tiivis kuorma ilman tyhjiä "ilmakuoppia".

----------


## tkp

> Mitenkähän avoimin sylin ottaisivat vastaan jos Viking Line menisi TallinkSiljan terminaaliin jakamaan vapaalippujaan ja kertomaan TallinkSiljan asiakkaille kuinka hölmö hinnoittelu TS:llä on? Tai jos Ryanair menisi Finnairin lähtöselvitystiskille jakamaan vapaalippujaan ja kertomaan että Finnair on typerän kallis?


Voi olla että pääsisivät keskustelemaan kuluttajaviranomaisten kanssa. Kuluttajansuojalaki kun kieltää aggressiivisen ja häiriköivän mainonnan ja markkinoinnin. Mutta ilmeisesti tämäkin on sallittua Onnibussille?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Koska paketit ovat erikokoisia, on ne järkevin nostaa kyytiin yksitellen, jolloin voidaan tehdä tiivis kuorma ilman tyhjiä "ilmakuoppia".


Mutta kuinka erikokoisia bussien rahtitilat ovat? Voidaanhan tiivis kuorma tehdä jo valmiiksi laatikkoonkin, ainakin suurimmasta osasta paketteja.

----------


## antti

Ole Lasse nyt tarkkana, niin saat arvokasta oppia, melkein sadassa vuodessa ei ole opittu tekemään rahtikuormaa bussiin, oikea tapa on mättää rahtipaketit isoihin laatikoihin, niin kaikki sujuu kuin elokuvissa. Sivuseikka on tietysti, jos laatikko on kooltaan pari kuutiometriä ja painaa 300 kiloa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuli mieleen, että tähän tempaukseen liittyy itse asiassa pieni ansa ja tarkoitus nimen omaan on kalastella juuri sen tapaista kritiikkiä kuin Tkp, Lassi ja antti esimerkiksi ovat esittäneet. Tosin tietenkin vakiintuneilta firmoilta tai LAL:ilta itseltään, eikä täältä. Jekku on siinä, että Onnibussin tempauksen voi tosiaankin katsoa törkeäksi, mutta vain sillä edellytyksellä, että Linja-autoasemat katsotaan olevan nimen omaan vaikka Vikingin tai Siljan terminaalien tapaisia vain muutaman yrityksen käytössä oleviksi yksityisiksi asemiksi, eikä kaikille avoimiksi julkisiksi asemiksi, jollaisina ihmisten suuri enemmistö niitä epäilemättä pitää.

Eli jos vastapuoli kovasti ryhtyy moittimaan Onnibussia härsikstä mainonnasta, nämä auttavatkin levittämään mahdollisesti hyvinkin tehokkaasti Onnibussille tärkeintä sanomaa, eli että linja-autoasemat ovatkin matkahuollon ulkopuolisilta suljettuja asemia. Ohimennen sanoen, suurissa kaupungeissa väärää käsitystä tukee sekin seikka, että asemilla komeilee matkakeskuslogo, jos sattuu hahmottamaan, mitä termillä matkakeskus tarkoitetaan, siis paikkaa, josta kaiken kaukoliikenteen tulisi lähteä kulkumuodosta tai yrityksestä riippumatta.

Onnibussille olisi tietenkin suureksi eduksi, jos linja-autoasemat palautettaisiin takaisin kaupungeille ja ne olisivat taas julkisia ja kaikille toimijoille avoimia lentoasemien tapaan. (Joista tietenkin voidaan antaa, tasapuolisin ehdoin, tiloja yksityisten yritysten tai vastaavien käyttöön kuten lentokentillä. Vaikkapa pakettilogistiikkaa varten.)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ole Lasse nyt tarkkana, niin saat arvokasta oppia, melkein sadassa vuodessa ei ole opittu tekemään rahtikuormaa bussiin, oikea tapa on mättää rahtipaketit isoihin laatikoihin, niin kaikki sujuu kuin elokuvissa. Sivuseikka on tietysti, jos laatikko on kooltaan pari kuutiometriä ja painaa 300 kiloa.


Ehkä tämän jälkeen oli tarkoitus nauraa, mutta minua ei naurata. Olet ihan tosissasi sitä mieltä, että bussirahti hoidetaan nyt täydellisellä tavalla, ja jos joku kehtaakin kysyä, miksei sitä voisi hoitaa jotenkin toisin, tälle saa alkaa irvailla päin naamaa? Ei ihme, jos ala nyt korahtelee veritulppia, kun Onnibus yrittää saada asioita muuttumaan.

Lentokoneissakin on nimenomaan opittu "mättämään" rahtipaketit isoihin laatikoihin, jotta ne voidaan moduulikuormata koneisiin. Kukaan ei sanonut, että laatikon pitää olla pari kuutiometriä ja painaa 300 kiloa, vaan luonnollisesti se mitoitetaan yhteensopivaksi busseihin ja kuormausvälineisiin. Et antanut itse oikeasti mitään järkevää selitystä sille, miksi ne rahtipaketit on oikeasti pakko asetella käsin sinne bussin ruumaan. Voisitko nyt antaa sellaisen?

----------


## antti

Bussipaketin ehdoton maksimikoko on 0,5 m3 ja maksimipaino 55 kg. Siinäkin on yhdellä kuskilla punnertamista, kun hän kuormaa sen. Lentokoneitten modulikontit kuormataan apuvälineitä käyttäen ja varmaankin useamman miehen voimin. Sitten ei kaikki paketit mene aina samaan osoitteeseen vaan niitä täytyy monesti tiputella pitkin linjaa. Ruotsissa ja Norjassa liikkuu kombibusseja eli seka-autoja, missä on perälaitanosturit varusteena. Näissä autoissa liikkuu osa rahdista monesti rullakoissa, mikä tietysti on paikallaan. Jos kimppapaketeilla tai mitä nimeä halutaan käyttää, saadaan pudotettua kolliluku 20:stä 10:een, niin näitten pakettien tekemisestä ja purkamisesta pitää taatusti maksaa Matkahuollolle jotain, tippuisi äkkiä rahtitulotkin ja kuitenkaan ajansäästö ei olisi kummoinenkaan. Ja täytyisihän kuskin tarkistaa rahtikirjojen ja pakettien vastaavan toisiaan.
Toveri Allen, sorry nyt kun tuli kirjoitettua vähän pisteliäästi, mutta jotenkin tekee mieli kysyä paljonko on käytännön kokemusta bussirahdista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Bussipaketin ehdoton maksimikoko on 0,5 m3 ja maksimipaino 55 kg. Siinäkin on yhdellä kuskilla punnertamista, kun hän kuormaa sen.


Enhän minä tarkoittanut, että puolen kuution kokoisia paketteja pitäisi vielä pakata uudelleen. Mutta jos paketit koostuvat vain tuollaisista puolen kuution paketeista, tuskin niiden purkaminen ja kuormaaminen kestää sitten viittä minuuttia kauempaa.




> Lentokoneitten modulikontit kuormataan apuvälineitä käyttäen ja varmaankin useamman miehen voimin.


Tuskin monen miehen voimin, mutta toki apuvälinein, koska lentokoneen ruuma sijaitsee monen metrin korkeudella. En kuitenkaan tarkoittanut sitäkään, että pitäisi toimia täsmälleen niin kuin lentokoneiden kanssa toimitaan. Apuvälineitä myös voi hankkia, eikä niiden tarvitse olla miljoonia maksavia trukkeja ja nostureita.




> Sitten ei kaikki paketit mene aina samaan osoitteeseen vaan niitä täytyy monesti tiputella pitkin linjaa.


Kyllä, mutta niitä ei tarvitsekaan pakata sitten niihin perille asti meneviin kuormalaatikoihin. Eikä Onnibus muutenkaan jättäisi mitään matkan varrelle. Suurin kysyntä varmasti rahdissakin on suuresta kaupungista suureen kaupunkiin.

Eli siis joko rahtia on niin paljon, että sen pakkaaminen nopeasti kuormattaviin rahtilaatikoihin on hyödyllistä, tai sitten sitä on niin vähän, ettei sen kuormaaminen ja purkaminen muutenkaan vie paljon aikaa.




> Toveri Allen, sorry nyt kun tuli kirjoitettua vähän pisteliäästi, mutta jotenkin tekee mieli kysyä paljonko on käytännön kokemusta bussirahdista.


Ei yhtään, mutta väitinkö muka että on? Onko se jokin ennakkovaatimus asiasta keskustelulle? Pitääkö suorittaa bussirahtiyliopiston tutkinto ennen kuin asiaa voi ymmärtää? Ei varmasti. Siksi asian perusteet voidaan hyvin keskustella tässäkin.

Enhän minä sanonut, että ideani on tässä ja se pitää niellä sellaisenaan. Ei minulla ollut mitään sellaista ideaa. Esitettiin vain hämärästi, että bussien rahdin purkaminen ja kuormaaminen kestää kauan, mutta ei mitään syitä miksi. Siksi pitää vain lähteä arvelemaan niitä syitä. Ja jos yksi syy on, että paketteja on kappalemäärällisesti paljon ja niiden asettelu bussiin kestää kauan, niin totta kai sitten ihmettelen, miksi ihmeessä asian niin pitää olla ja esitän asioita, joita on toisaalla tehty juuri saman ongelman ratkaisemiseen. Kyllä siinä vaiheessa oletan, että kun kyseessä on foorumi, saan asiallisen vastauksen perusteita, miksei niin tehdä sen sijaan että sanotaan vain että "ethän sinä näistä asioista voi ymmärtää mitään".

Halusin siis keskustelua aiheesta ja tietää syitä, miksi toimitaan niin kuin toimitaan. Ja herättää keskustelua siitä, että jos on olemassa jokin ongelma (bussin lyhyt kääntöaika), siihen on aina olemassa myös ratkaisu. Bussien ensisijainen tarkoitus on kuitenkin ajaa, ja siksi on aina eduksi, jos ei sitä turhaan käytetä kuorman purkamiseen ja lastaamiseen. Juuri tästä syystä se lentokoneidenkin kääntöaika on kaikin mahdollisin tavoin pyritty minimoimaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:26 ----------




> Jos kimppapaketeilla tai mitä nimeä halutaan käyttää, saadaan pudotettua kolliluku 20:stä 10:een, niin näitten pakettien tekemisestä ja purkamisesta pitää taatusti maksaa Matkahuollolle jotain, tippuisi äkkiä rahtitulotkin ja kuitenkaan ajansäästö ei olisi kummoinenkaan. Ja täytyisihän kuskin tarkistaa rahtikirjojen ja pakettien vastaavan toisiaan.


Eihän se nyt kuljettajan kuittaamisprosessiin mitään voi vaikuttaa. Ei kuljettaja tietenkään niiden valmiiksi pakattujen kollien sisältöä tarkista, vaan kuittaa koko kollin ihan samalla tavalla kuin kuljettaja kuittaa paketinkin avaamatta sitä ja katsomatta, onko sen sisällä sitä mitä rahtikirja sanoo sen olevan.

Ja totta kai se maksaa. Mutta niin maksaa myös bussinkuljettajan palkka, ja sekin, että bussi seisoo purkamassa ja lastaamassa rahtia sen sijaan, että olisi kuljettamassa matkustajia.

Jos kuitenkin puhutaan terminaalista, jolla tehdään päivän aikana montakymmentä rahtikuormaa, on asia paljon isompi.

Jos taas asia ei ole isompi, sitten varmaan se bussin kääntö nopeasti ei ollutkaan mikään ongelma. Eikä siis tarvitse ihmetellä sitäkään, voiko Onnibussin kääntö viidessä minuutissa onnistua. Ja jos nyt ongelma onkin, että eihän se nyt viidessä minuutissa voi onnistua, vaan vaatii peräti kahdeksan minuuttia, ollaan koko ajan puhuttu aikamoisesta lillukanvarresta.

----------


## Lasse

> Enhän minä tarkoittanut, että puolen kuution kokoisia paketteja pitäisi vielä pakata uudelleen. Mutta jos paketit koostuvat vain tuollaisista puolen kuution paketeista, tuskin niiden purkaminen ja kuormaaminen kestää sitten viittä minuuttia kauempaa.


Anttihan kirjoitti että suurin sallittu, ei ainoa sallittu. Voi olla että kyydissä on vain pieniä paketteja, jotka samalla ovat myös hitaita purkaa. Joskus voi olla vain näitä isoja, tilaa vieviä, jotka sitten on nopea niin lastata kuin purkaakin. Mikä siellä rahtiterminaalissa odotta, sitä ei pysty ikinä tietämään, ja siksi on varattava riittävästi aikaa että varmuudella ehtii kaiken ottamaan kyytiin.





> Eli siis joko rahtia on niin paljon, että sen pakkaaminen nopeasti kuormattaviin rahtilaatikoihin on hyödyllistä, tai sitten sitä on niin vähän, ettei sen kuormaaminen ja purkaminen muutenkaan vie paljon aikaa.


Laatikkolaustauksessasi on monta ongelmaa joita et selvästikään ymmärrä.
1. Jokaisessa linja-automallissa on erikokoiset tavartilat. Jopa samaa mallia olevissa autoissa joiden pituus, tai ovijärjestelyt eroavat toisistaan, on erikokoisia luukkuja. Tällöin täytyisi jokaisella rahtiasemalla olla riittävästi kaikkia erikokoisia laatikoita. Entä jos tuleekin matala auto silloin kun on odotettu korkeaa autoa?

2. Pakettien erilainen koko, mitä et nyt sitten halua ymmärtää/hyväksyä. Rahtipussit ja pienet paketit toki olisi helppo totetuttaa. Mutta kun niiden lisäksi tulevat nämä tilaavievat, joista osa on neliskulmaisia mutta on jopa autoakin leveämpia pitkiä putkia ym.
Linja-autossa on yllensä kuusi tavaratilan luukkua. Kolme auton kummallakin puolen, ja tarkennetaan vielä että ne sijaitsevat lattiakorkeuden alapuolella. Vuoron kuormituksesta riippuen on yleisesti jätetty oven puolelta 1 ja/tai 2 luukku matkustajien matkatavaroita varten. Rahdille on siis käytössä neljä luukkua. Mikäli vuoro jättää rahtia monelle paikkakunnalle, lastataan eri paikkakunnat eri luukkuihin. Jos on näitä pitkiä, auton levyisiä lähetyksiä, ne voidaan lastata niin että toinen pää on toisen paikkakunnan puolella, ja kuljettaja muistaa/voi tarkistaa osoitetarrasta purkaukssen yhteydessä kummalle paikkakunnalle ovat menossa. Laatikkolastauksessa laatikkojen täytyisi siis olla auton levyisiä jotta nämäkin lähetykset saataisiin mahtumaan, ja minne silloin saataisiin kaikki paikkakunnat ahdettua?

3. Linja-auton tavaratilan korkeus ei ole tasakorkea, vaan se madaltuu auton keskiosassa käytäväsyvennyksen kohdalla. Tämä ei ehkä ole niinkään este, vaatisi kuitenkin tarkkaa mitoitusta ja suunnittelua laatikonvalmistajalta.

4. Kyytiin lastaaminen ja purkaminen. Kuten Antti jo mainitsi, painaisivat nämä laatikot useita satoja kiloja. Minitsit että vaatisi laiteinvestointeja, mutta ei kalliita trukkeja. Haluaisin kuulla miten olit ajatellut toteuttaa tämän!




> Ei yhtään, mutta väitinkö muka että on? Onko se jokin ennakkovaatimus asiasta keskustelulle? Pitääkö suorittaa bussirahtiyliopiston tutkinto ennen kuin asiaa voi ymmärtää? Ei varmasti. Siksi asian perusteet voidaan hyvin keskustella tässäkin.


Et väitä, päinvastoin huomaa ettet ilmeisesti ole koskaan käynytkään linja-autosasemalla. Ja itsehän tunnut tyrmäävän kaikkien muiden väitteet.




> Bussien ensisijainen tarkoitus on kuitenkin ajaa, ja siksi on aina eduksi, jos ei sitä turhaan käytetä kuorman purkamiseen ja lastaamiseen. Juuri tästä syystä se lentokoneidenkin kääntöaika on kaikin mahdollisin tavoin pyritty minimoimaan.


Toki näin. Ja kun on tehostettu toiminta huippuunsa, ovat seuraavat vuorot myöhässä, kun kone pääsikin lähtemään myöhässä edelliseltä lähtöpaikalta. Kuinka tuttu ei olekaan kuulutus "Norwegianin lennnon DY jotakain jonnekin uusi arvioitu lähtöaika on jotakin, syynä koneen myöhästyminen edelliseltä lennolta".
Myös voi jokainen arkiäivä katsoa Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalla miten erään valtiollisen bussiyhtiön tehostettu toiminta on johtanut siihen, että heidän syöttöautonsa Espooseen on aina 5-10 minuuttia myöhässä päiväsaikaan, joka johtaa siihen että varsinainen pikavuoroauto joutuu odottamaan tuon saman ajan Espoossa Ikean pysäkillä. Palveleeko tämä ketään muuta kuin omistajan kukkaroa?
Ja tuossa mainitsemassasi tapauksessa Onnibus on jo voittanut, kun ei tarvitse kuljettaa rahtia.




> Ja jos nyt ongelma onkin, että eihän se nyt viidessä minuutissa voi onnistua, vaan vaatii peräti kahdeksan minuuttia, ollaan koko ajan puhuttu aikamoisesta lillukanvarresta.


Mistä päädyit kahdeksaan minuuttiin? Tietokoneellasiko laskit ihan itse?

----------


## iiko

> Lentokoneissakin on nimenomaan opittu "mättämään" rahtipaketit isoihin laatikoihin, jotta ne voidaan moduulikuormata koneisiin. Kukaan ei sanonut, että laatikon pitää olla pari kuutiometriä ja painaa 300 kiloa, vaan luonnollisesti se mitoitetaan yhteensopivaksi busseihin ja kuormausvälineisiin. Et antanut itse oikeasti mitään järkevää selitystä sille, miksi ne rahtipaketit on oikeasti pakko asetella käsin sinne bussin ruumaan. Voisitko nyt antaa sellaisen?


Kyllä ja ei. Ainakin matkalaukut menevät ruumaan ilman mitään "isoa laatikkoa" käytännössä kaikissa muissa konemalleissa paitsi Airbuseissa, joissa ne laitetaan ensiksi kontteihin ja vasta sitten koneeseen. Luonnollisesti kontiin sopimaton rahti matkustaa ruumassa kontin ulkopuolella. Kontit ovat vartavasten suunnittelut ruumaan sopiviksi.

----------


## Karosa

> Kontit ovat vartavasten suunnittelut ruumaan sopiviksi.


No sitenhän se toimisi, mutta bussiliikenteessä käytännössä ei. Bussien ruumat ovat erikokoisia, jolloin jokaiseen autoon pitäisi olla omat "laatikot".

----------


## Lasse

> No sitenhän se toimisi, mutta bussiliikenteessä käytännössä ei. Bussien ruumat ovat erikokoisia, jolloin jokaiseen autoon pitäisi olla omat "laatikot".


Sekään ei olisi mahdotonta, mikäli laatikot kulisivat bussin mukana ja kujettaja lastaisi paketit laatikoihin rahtiasemilla. Tällöin toki oltaisiin takaisin lahtöruudussa.
Teoriassa Elmon idea laatikkolastauksesta ei ole lainkaan huono, käytännössä se ei kuitenkaan toimi. Kuten Antti aikaisemmin jo kertoi, on Ruotsissa, niillä linjoilla millä rahtia nyt kulkee, käytäntönä lastata rullakoihin ja/tai lavoille. Lavat lastataan kyytiin trukilla. Tämä kuitenkin vaati rahtiperällisen bussin, mikä taas syö matkustajakapasiteettia. Sitä taas ei ainakaan esimerkiksi HKI-TKU linjalla pysty vähentämään, kun viimeksi eilen tarvittiin lisä-autoa kesken linjan.
Rahtiperiäkin Suomesta toki löytyy, ne taasen kulkevat linjoilla joiden rahtimäärät ovat niin suuret, että rullakkolastauksesta aiheutuva hukkatila sulkee sen vaihtoehtona pois.
Ja kuten Elmokin on todennut, vähän rahtia kuljettavilla vuoroilla ongelmaa nyt ei olekaan. Tosin viiden minuutin kääntöaika, joka sisältää myös matkustajaselvityksen, on joka tilanteessa liian tiukalle vedetty, ellei vuoron aikataulu sitten ole niin löysä ettei myöhässä lähteminen haittaa.
Uskon kuitenkin että Matkahuolto on pitkän historiansa aikana yhdessä liikennöitsijöiden kanssa tarkkaan käynyt läpi eri vaihtoehdot lastauksesta.

----------


## Allison

Oheinen kuva on sijoittajaesitteestämme, jossa se on selittämässä linja-autoalaa tuntemattomalle yhtä suomalaista erityispiirrettä: Matkahuollon linja-autorahtia.

Kuva itsessään jakaa katselijat: pienempi joukko ymmärtää jokaisen paketin edustavan bussiliikennöitsijälle keskimäärin viittä euroa. Tämän kuvan "saalis" näyttää heistä kerrassaan hienolta.

Suurempi joukko ajattelee kuvaa katsellessaan, että miksei tuota mälliä viedä rekalla? Miksi kuljettaja ahtaa mälliä linja-auton sokkeloihin, kun tavara on valmiiksi rullakossa. Ja mikä mahtaa olla työturvallisuuden laita?

Uskon, että myös Matkahuollon johto ajattelee jälkimmäisellä tavalla. Kilpailijoina on Itellaa ja pikarahtifirmoja, joilla on tehokas tuotanto. Rullakot tai trukkilavat suoraan terminaalista rekkaan. Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä rahdin kuljettaminen linja-autolla ei ole järkevää. Tavaravirta on niin suuri, että rekkaliikenne tulisi taloudellisemmaksi. Mutta kun Matkahuollon omistaa bussifirmat, joiden välinen tulonjako määräytyy kuljetusten mukaan...

Heikompien virtojen osalta bussit ovat toki taloudellisin kuljetusmuoto. Kun lähetetään paketteja vaikkapa Tampereelta Korpilahdelle tai Poriin.

Matkahuollon hienous ei ole rahdin kuljettaminen bussilla, vaan se, että brändi on jokaisen suomalaisen vaihtoehtovalikossa Postin ohella. Siellä ei ole ainakaan vielä ulkomaisia pikarahtifirmoja. Esimerkiksi minulla on päässäni kaksi vaihtoehtoa lähettää kotimaassa paketti: posti ja Matkahuolto.

Kilpailuviraston sivulla on hienosti kuvattu määräävän markkina-aseman arviointikehys, jossa olennaista on relevantin markkinan tunnistaminen. Kun relevantiksi markkinaksi ymmärretään linja-autorahdin kuljettaminen bussiyritysten näkökulmasta, on Matkahuollon markkina-asema kiistatta määräävä. Nyt en siis tarkoita relevanttina markkinana rahdin antajien markkinaa, jossa Matkahuollolla on kilpailijoita.

Linja-autorahdin ottajien relevantissa markkinassa Matkahuollon määräävä markkina-asema on selvä mm. siksi, että sillä se hallitsee linja-autoasemien rahdinkäsittelyfasiliteetteja. Onnibus ei edes maksua vastaan saa käsitellä omaa rahtia Kampissa. MH:n tj. Jarmo Oksaharju perusteli, että Kamppia ei ole suunniteltu monituottajamalliin. MH:lla on siis määräävä markkina-asema!

Tässä määräävässä markkina-asemassa MH käyttäytyy seuraavasti: ennen kuin Onnibussia voi syyttää ainoastakaan tiedotteesta, päättää MH:n hallitus, jossa mukana mm. Martti Paunu, kierrättää Porin ja Tampereen välisen rahdin Huittisten kautta. Tämä tempaus on Kilpailuviraston tutkijoille selvitetty huolella, ja ihmettelen, jos ei häkki heilu tutkinnan päätyttyä joskus seuraavan vuoden sisään. Voin taata, että Onnibussin analyysiä KiVin tutkinnan tuloksesta luetaan lehdistä tuona päivänä.

----------


## Lasse

> Tässä määräävässä markkina-asemassa MH käyttäytyy seuraavasti: ennen kuin Onnibussia voi syyttää ainoastakaan tiedotteesta, päättää MH:n hallitus, jossa mukana mm. Martti Paunu, kierrättää Porin ja Tampereen välisen rahdin Huittisten kautta. Tämä tempaus on Kilpailuviraston tutkijoille selvitetty huolella, ja ihmettelen, jos ei häkki heilu tutkinnan päätyttyä joskus seuraavan vuoden sisään. Voin taata, että Onnibussin analyysiä KiVin tutkinnan tuloksesta luetaan lehdistä tuona päivänä.


Tuota en epäile lainkaan. Luemmehan me nykyisellään muutenkin Onnibusin analyyseja kaikenlaisista mieltähiertävistä aiheistä lehdistä lähes päivittäin.  :Wink: 

Vaan saammeko vieläkään analyysia siitä, miten rahti käsitellään viiden minuutin kääntöajalla?

----------


## tkp

> Linja-autorahdin ottajien relevantissa markkinassa Matkahuollon määräävä markkina-asema on selvä mm. siksi, että sillä se hallitsee linja-autoasemien rahdinkäsittelyfasiliteetteja. Onnibus ei edes maksua vastaan saa käsitellä omaa rahtia Kampissa. MH:n tj. Jarmo Oksaharju perusteli, että Kamppia ei ole suunniteltu monituottajamalliin. MH:lla on siis määräävä markkina-asema!


Ihan mielenkiinnosta, saako Itellan lajittelukeskuksessa Multisillassa kilpailijat käsitellä omaa rahtiaan?

----------


## Madmax

> Linja-autorahdin ottajien relevantissa markkinassa Matkahuollon määräävä markkina-asema on selvä mm. siksi, että sillä se hallitsee linja-autoasemien rahdinkäsittelyfasiliteetteja. Onnibus ei edes maksua vastaan saa käsitellä omaa rahtia Kampissa. MH:n tj. Jarmo Oksaharju perusteli, että Kamppia ei ole suunniteltu monituottajamalliin. MH:lla on siis määräävä markkina-asema!


Tästä paistaa hieman läpi että Onnibus ei halua itse tehdä investointeja vaan pyritään siipeilemään muiden rakentamissa ja ylläpitämissä tiloissa.

----------


## Allison

> Tuota en epäile lainkaan. Luemmehan me nykyisellään muutenkin Onnibusin analyyseja kaikenlaisista mieltähiertävistä aiheistä lehdistä lähes päivittäin. 
> 
> Vaan saammeko vieläkään analyysia siitä, miten rahti käsitellään viiden minuutin kääntöajalla?


Aikatauluja on helppo säätää tässä viestiketjussa mainittujen muutosajankohtien puitteissa. Olimme laittaneet muutosajankohtamahdollisuuksiksi Tampere-Pori -hakemukseemme jokaisen kuun 1. päivän juuri siksi, että heti kun Matkahuolto ymmärtää ajaneensa itsensä umpikujaan, voimme aikaistaa Tampereen lähtöaikaa 6:15 -> 6:00 ja 19:15 -> 19:00.

Missään muussa lupahakemuksessa ei muuten ole ehdotettu noin montaa muutosajankohtaa, eikä viranomainen niitä Porinkaan lupaan myöntänyt kuin perinteiset kolme per vuosi.

----------


## tkp

> Vihaajat tulevat vihaamaan: http://youtu.be/SaD_SD72mvo


Matkahuollon vastine http://kahvila.matkahuolto.fi/2013/0...nteen-ystavat/

----------


## kuukanko

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, saako Itellan lajittelukeskuksessa Multisillassa kilpailijat käsitellä omaa rahtiaan?


Ihan mielenkiinnosta, kuka omistaa Itellan Multisillan lajittelukeskuksen ja jos se ei ole Itellan oma, niin maksaako Itella siitä markkinavuokraa? Ja samat kysymykset Tampereen linja-autoasemasta liittyen Matkahuoltoon.

----------


## Allison

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, saako Itellan lajittelukeskuksessa Multisillassa kilpailijat käsitellä omaa rahtiaan?


Ei saa eikä kysymys olekaan siitä. Itella ei ole määräävässä markkina-asemassa linja-autorahdin ottajien markkinoilla. Laki sanoo, että määräävässä markkina-asemassa ei voi sulkea toisia pois.

Itella ei hallitse linja-autoasemia.

----------


## SD202

> Matkahuollon hienous ei ole rahdin kuljettaminen bussilla, vaan se, että brändi on jokaisen suomalaisen vaihtoehtovalikossa Postin ohella. Siellä ei ole ainakaan vielä ulkomaisia pikarahtifirmoja. Esimerkiksi minulla on päässäni kaksi vaihtoehtoa lähettää kotimaassa paketti: posti ja Matkahuolto.


Jotkin rekkafirmat eivät edes kuljeta yksityishenkilöiden maksamia rahteja vaan rahdinmaksajana täytyy olla ly-tunnuksella varustettu yritys. Tämäkin seikka osittain sanelee sitä, että yksityishenkilöillä ei ole kovin montaa valtakunnallista rahdinkuljettajaa valittavanaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:08 ----------




> Kyllä ja ei. Ainakin matkalaukut menevät ruumaan ilman mitään "isoa laatikkoa" käytännössä kaikissa muissa konemalleissa paitsi Airbuseissa, joissa ne laitetaan ensiksi kontteihin ja vasta sitten koneeseen. Luonnollisesti kontiin sopimaton rahti matkustaa ruumassa kontin ulkopuolella. Kontit ovat vartavasten suunnittelut ruumaan sopiviksi.


Myös rahti pyritään lastaamaan ensisijaisesti kontteihin, jotta lentokoneen lastaus ja rahdin purku sujuisi mahdollisimman nopeasti. Sen sijaan isommissa, yleensä mannerten välisessä liikenteessä olevissa konemalleissa (esim. Airbus 330/340, Boeing 747) rahti lastataan metallisille levyille ja ympäröidään muovilla sekä verkolla kuljetuksen ajaksi.

Konemalleissa on tosiaan eroja rahdinkin kuljettamisen kannalta: Boeing 737 ja Airbus 319/320/321 ovat kai toistensa kilpailijoita eli saman kokoluokan koneita. Rahtiruuman koossa on vain jonkinmoinen ero, sillä "Ilmalinja-autoon" mahtuu muistaakseni noin 40 cm korkeampi eur-lava kuin 737:aan.

Ja vielä hieman lentorahdin erityispiirteitä - verrattuna esimerkiksi busseissa kuljetettavaan rahtiin: 
lentorahtilähetysten pitää olla toimitettuna ainakin Helsinki-Vantaalla lentoyhtiön terminaaliin konemallista riippuen yleensä noin 3-5 tuntia ennen kyseisen lennon lähtöaikaa. Rahdin läpivalaisu ja muu terminaalikäsittely vie hieman aikaa...

Jos muuten teillä on joku arkaluontoinen esine, josta haluatte päästä lopullisesti eroon, lähettäkää kyseinen esine lentorahtina Pariisin Charles de Gaullen lentokentälle. Kyseinen lentokenttä on surullisen kuuluisa rahdinkäsittelystään.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

> Tai jos Ryanair menisi Finnairin lähtöselvitystiskille jakamaan vapaalippujaan ja kertomaan että Finnair on typerän kallis?


Tai jos Ryan heitettäisiin ulos Pirkkalan ykkösterminaalista ständinsä kanssa ja saisi lisäksi porttarin, vain koska on Finavian/Airpron tilassa mainostamassa?

----------


## J_J

> Ei saa eikä kysymys olekaan siitä. Itella ei ole määräävässä markkina-asemassa linja-autorahdin ottajien markkinoilla.


Olen kuvitellut, ettei Itella ole missään asemassa linja-autorahdin markkinoilla  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

> Tai jos Ryan heitettäisiin ulos Pirkkalan ykkösterminaalista ständinsä kanssa ja saisi lisäksi porttarin, vain koska on Finavian/Airpron tilassa mainostamassa?


Missään ei ole konkreettisia todisteita siitä, että OB olisi saanut porttikieltoa yhtään mihinkään, ainoa maininta asiasta on OB:n oma naamakirjasivusto. Julkaistu video ainakin itsestä tuntuu hieman tarkoitushakuisesti leikatulta, että katsoja saisi tuollaisen kuvan asiasta.

Mutta; believers gonna believe.

----------


## Jarppi

> Tai jos Ryan heitettäisiin ulos Pirkkalan ykkösterminaalista ständinsä kanssa ja saisi lisäksi porttarin, vain koska on Finavian/Airpron tilassa mainostamassa?


Sakari se jatkaa samaa selkeää linjaansa. Ryanairissa on ehkä se selkeä ero, että he maksavat terminaalien käytöstä. Näin ollen mainontakin lienee sallittua. Toista on teidän punaisten tonttujen toiminta. Valmiiseen pöytään pitäisi päästä ja vielä ilmaiseksi. 
Mitenkäs Sakari se porttari asia oikein meni? MH sanoo, että porttareita ei ole jaettu. Joku selvästi yrittää saada näkyvyyttä valheellisin keinoin. 
 Allison voisi hankkia paremmat tietolähteet, ennen kuin täällä kirjoittelee pakettien keskihinnoista. Sen voin kuitenkin paljastaa, että liikennöitsijän saama keskihinta ei todellakaan ole viittä euroa. 
Muutenkin tuo Allisonin sepostus rahdeista on monessa mielessä puuta ja heinää. Sen kyllä ymmärtää, sillä koneen ääressä ei käytäntöä opi saatika tajua. Mutta kuten on jo monesti nähty, ei ole väliä mitä kirjoittaa kunhan vaan kirjoittaa ja sitä todeksi väittää.
Itse olen ilmeisesti osunut kirjoituksillani johonkin arkaan paikkaan, sillä eräs OB perheen liikennöitsijä päätti oikein yksityis viestillä fb:ssä kehottaa minua vaikenemaan. Se tietysti kertoo siitä, että kaikki asiat eivät kestä päivän valoa.

----------


## Kani

Kaikista vaarallisinta on, jos tämä kukkotappelu johtaisi sen ihan järkevän käytännön romuttamiseen, että Suomessa matkustajaliikenteen vuoroissa kuljetetaan rahtia. Meillä on paljon seutuja, joihin ei kulkisi linja-autoa ilman busseissa liikkuvaa tavaraa, eli joukkoliikenne olisi paljon huonompaa ilman niitä matkaa muutaman minuutin hidastavia kuormaustaukoja. Monilla pienillä paikkakunnilla yritysten toimintaedellytykset ovat suorastaan riippuvaisia nopeasta ja edullisesta linja-autorahdista.

Se, että nyt käydään reviiririitaa, ei muuta rahdin ja matkustajien yhtäaikaisen kuljettamisen kansantaloudellista järkevyyttä ja hyödyllisyyttä.

Rautateillä vastaava palvelu on jo onnistuttu tuhoamaan. VR:llähän oli vielä 70-80-luvulla varsin kattava asemaverkosto, johon kuljetettiin matkustajajunilla paketteja. Sekä asemapalveluista että paikallisjunista haluttiin ja päästiin eroon aktiivisella kurjistamispolitiikalla. Kun (ilman tukea) ajettaviksi juniksi kelpaavat vain sellaiset, jotka kannattavat pelkillä matkustajatuloilla, on selvää, että junia on sitten vähemmän.

Eipä bussiliikenteestäkään olisi pakettien uskottavaksi kuljetusjärjestelmäksi, jos vuoroja ajetaan vain silloin, kun saadaan ensin penkit täyteen ihmisiä.

----------


## mconen

Oli pakkotilnne ja piti saada tärkeä kirje Lappeenrannasta Helsinkiin.  Kansalaisen vaihtoehdot yleisen tietämyksen perusteella lienevät Itella ja Matkahuolto.  Valitsimme Matkahuollon.  Laskua maksaessa heräsi yllätys yllätys kysymys siitä, mitähän Kesälahden Linja olisi mahtanut veloittaa mainitusta toimenpiteestä, jos olosuhteet olisivat sallineet sen jatkaa toimintaansa.  Kerron Matkahuollon hinnan, kunhan joku vastaa kysymykseen.

Ystävällisin terveisin nimimerkki "Linja autossa onpi tunnelmaa, mutta se maksaa"

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Anttihan kirjoitti että suurin sallittu, ei ainoa sallittu.


Huoh, mitä luetun ymmärtämistä. Provokatiiviseen yleisasenteesi nyt muutenkaan ei jaksaisi vastata mitään, mutta yritänpä silti vielä saada tästä jotain järkevääkin keskustelua. Tarkoitin juurikin sanoa, että tuskin ne nyt kaikki niitä suurikokoisia ovat, mutta jos ovat, sitten ne käsitellään yksi kerrallaan.




> Voi olla että kyydissä on vain pieniä paketteja, jotka samalla ovat myös hitaita purkaa.


Niin voi, ja silloin sitten tulisi kyseeseen niiden laatikoiden käyttö. Muuten ei.




> Mikä siellä rahtiterminaalissa odotta, sitä ei pysty ikinä tietämään --


Paitsi se rahtiterminaalissa oleva työntekijä kyllä tietää.




> Laatikkolaustauksessasi on monta ongelmaa joita et selvästikään ymmärrä.


Kenties ehkä juuri siksi odotinkin, että asiasta keskustellaan asiallisesti. "Joita et selvästikään ymmärrä" -kommentti osoittaa, että selvästikään tarkoituksesi ei ole käydä asiasta asiallista keskustelua.




> 1. Jokaisessa linja-automallissa on erikokoiset tavartilat. Jopa samaa mallia olevissa autoissa joiden pituus, tai ovijärjestelyt eroavat toisistaan, on erikokoisia luukkuja. Tällöin täytyisi jokaisella rahtiasemalla olla riittävästi kaikkia erikokoisia laatikoita. Entä jos tuleekin matala auto silloin kun on odotettu korkeaa autoa?


No vihdoinkin saan vastauksenkin tähän, kun tätä asiaahan kysyin jo ekassa viestissäni: miten bussien tavaratilojen koko vaihtelee.




> 2. Pakettien erilainen koko, mitä et nyt sitten halua ymmärtää/hyväksyä.


Huoh. Juuri se pakettien erilainen koko on koko idean taustalla. Eli että rahtiterminaalin henkilökunta saa rauhassa sovitella erikokoiset paketit rahtilaatikoihin parhaalla tavalla. Ne paketit, jotka eivät sovi laatikoihin, tietenkin jätetään laatikoista pois.

Kai nyt kuitenkin ymmärrät, ettei minulla ole tilastotietoja bussien rahtiruumien koista ja Matkahuollon rahtipakettien koista, joten en voi lähteä laskemaan, mikä sellainen sopiva yhteinen nimittäjä näille olisi.




> Jos on näitä pitkiä, auton levyisiä lähetyksiä, ne voidaan lastata niin että toinen pää on toisen paikkakunnan puolella, ja kuljettaja muistaa/voi tarkistaa osoitetarrasta purkaukssen yhteydessä kummalle paikkakunnalle ovat menossa. Laatikkolastauksessa laatikkojen täytyisi siis olla auton levyisiä jotta nämäkin lähetykset saataisiin mahtumaan, ja minne silloin saataisiin kaikki paikkakunnat ahdettua?


Uusi huoh. Tuon kokoisia paketteja ei luonnollisesti pakata moduulilaatikoihin.




> 3. Linja-auton tavaratilan korkeus ei ole tasakorkea, vaan se madaltuu auton keskiosassa käytäväsyvennyksen kohdalla. Tämä ei ehkä ole niinkään este, vaatisi kuitenkin tarkkaa mitoitusta ja suunnittelua laatikonvalmistajalta.


Luonnollisesti laatikko pitää suunnitella kunnolla. Esitinkö jossain muka jo valmiit mitat tietäväni?




> 4. Kyytiin lastaaminen ja purkaminen. Kuten Antti jo mainitsi, painaisivat nämä laatikot useita satoja kiloja. Minitsit että vaatisi laiteinvestointeja, mutta ei kalliita trukkeja. Haluaisin kuulla miten olit ajatellut toteuttaa tämän!


Minä en ajatellut toteuttaa mitään, vaan minä vain halusin keskustella siitä asiasta, miksi rahdin purkaminen ja lastaaminen vie paljon aikaa, mitkä ovat siihen syynä ja miten niitä ongelmia voisi ratkaista.




> Et väitä, päinvastoin huomaa ettet ilmeisesti ole koskaan käynytkään linja-autosasemalla.


Ja huomaa, ettet ilmeisesti ole koskaan käynytkään asiallista keskustelua.




> Ja itsehän tunnut tyrmäävän kaikkien muiden väitteet.


Tämän taisit kirjoittaa itsellesi.




> Toki näin. Ja kun on tehostettu toiminta huippuunsa, ovat seuraavat vuorot myöhässä, kun kone pääsikin lähtemään myöhässä edelliseltä lähtöpaikalta.


Se ei kuitenkaan liity tähän asiaan. Vaikka kääntöaikaa pienennetään, ei se tarkoita että aikamarginaaleja tarvitsisi pienentää. Useat prosessn kehitystoimenpiteet ennemminkin parantavat kääntöajan varmuutta kuin huonontavat. Minun syyni ei ole, jos lentoyhtiöt kuitenkin ovat myös huonontaneet varmuutta, eikä se tarkoita että busseilla tarvitsisi tehdä niin. Yleensä lentokoneiden lähtöaikojen myöhästyminen on sää ja ruuhka, ja yleensä jossain aivan toisella kentällä. Rahdin lastaamiseen se liittyy erittäin harvoin.




> Myös voi jokainen arkiäivä katsoa Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalla miten erään valtiollisen bussiyhtiön tehostettu toiminta on johtanut siihen, että heidän syöttöautonsa Espooseen on aina 5-10 minuuttia myöhässä päiväsaikaan, joka johtaa siihen että varsinainen pikavuoroauto joutuu odottamaan tuon saman ajan Espoossa Ikean pysäkillä. Palveleeko tämä ketään muuta kuin omistajan kukkaroa?


Puhut varmaankin linjasta 540? Minun kokemukseni mukaan se on tullut aina ajallaan, paitsi silloin jos se odottaa myöhässä olevaa pikavuoroa Turusta. Mutta se ei liity tähän ketjuun.




> Ja tuossa mainitsemassasi tapauksessa Onnibus on jo voittanut, kun ei tarvitse kuljettaa rahtia.


Tässä tapauksessa luotan enemmän Mötön laskelmiin siitä, tulisiko se kannattavaksi vai ei. Tai vaikka ne myöhemmin osoittautuisivatkin vääräksi, se kuuluu kuitenkin liiketoiminnan tekijän itsensä oikeuksiin päättää, yrittääkö saada lisätuloja sillä tai ei. On väärä peruste sanoa, että ei Onnibussille anneta rahtia kuljetettavaksi, kun ei se kuitenkaan kannattaisi.




> Mistä päädyit kahdeksaan minuuttiin? Tietokoneellasiko laskit ihan itse?


Luetun ymmärtäminen, jälleen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:43 ----------




> Kyllä ja ei. Ainakin matkalaukut menevät ruumaan ilman mitään "isoa laatikkoa" käytännössä kaikissa muissa konemalleissa paitsi Airbuseissa, joissa ne laitetaan ensiksi kontteihin ja vasta sitten koneeseen. Luonnollisesti kontiin sopimaton rahti matkustaa ruumassa kontin ulkopuolella. Kontit ovat vartavasten suunnittelut ruumaan sopiviksi.


Kyllä, tarkoitin lähinnä varsinaista rahtia, en matkustajien tavaroita.

----------


## sm3

Suomi24  :Wink:  Se minulle tulee tästä mieleen varsinkin nuo huoh lausahdukset mutta myös tuo kaikki täydellisen asenteellinen vastailu jossa luodaan vastapuoli tyhjästä koska ei osata vastata muuten kuin väittämällä vastaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No sitenhän se toimisi, mutta bussiliikenteessä käytännössä ei. Bussien ruumat ovat erikokoisia, jolloin jokaiseen autoon pitäisi olla omat "laatikot".





> Sekään ei olisi mahdotonta, mikäli laatikot kulisivat bussin mukana ja kujettaja lastaisi paketit laatikoihin rahtiasemilla. Tällöin toki oltaisiin takaisin lahtöruudussa.


Vähän riippuu toimintatavoista. Bussien aikatauluthan tiedetään aika hyvin, ja rahdinkuljetuksesta voidaan hyvin tehdä sopimuksiakin, tyyliin että bussi x1 tuo siihen sopivan laatikon terminaaliin, se puretaan ja lastataan saman mallin bussiin x2.

Tietenkin on luonnollista, ettei tämä tapa sovellu, mitä satunnaisempaa rahtia kuljetetaan satunnaisemmista paikoista satunnaisemmilla autoilla. Jos Onnibus kulkee kahdella samalla autolla tasaisesti Tampereen ja Porin väliä ja pudottaa rahtia vain määränpäihin, tilanne on eri. Mutta ei, ei tämän tietenkään ollut tarkoitus olla universaaliratkaisu.

Keskustelua rahtilaatikoista en enää jatka. Varsinainen kysymys oli kuitenkin alun perin se, mikä on syynä sille, ettei viiden minuutin kääntö Porissa onnistuisi ja kuinka monta se sitten oikein vaatii. Ja huomautettakoon keskustelijoita varten, ettei tämä ole väite siitä, että se onnistuu viidessä minuutissa, koska tässä ketjussa keskustelijoiden tulkintataito tuntuu olevan kovin kehno.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:56 ----------




> Suomi24  Se minulle tulee tästä mieleen varsinkin nuo huoh lausahdukset mutta myös tuo kaikki täydellisen asenteellinen vastailu jossa luodaan vastapuoli tyhjästä koska ei osata vastata muuten kuin väittämällä vastaan.


Pakko kai sinullekin on vain vastata, että huoh. Luepa nuo antin ja Lassen kommentit uudelleen, jollet vielä ymmärtänyt, kuinka vaikeaa niihin on käydä järkevää keskustelua, kun heidän kommenttinsa ovat lähinnä linjaa, että "et sinä tätä voi ymmärtää", "huomaa ettet ole koskaan edes käynyt linja-autoasemalla".

Metakeskustelun päätän kuitenkin tähän.

----------


## sm3

> Pakko kai sinullekin on vain vastata, että huoh. Luepa nuo antin ja Lassen kommentit uudelleen, jollet vielä ymmärtänyt, kuinka vaikeaa niihin on käydä järkevää keskustelua, kun heidän kommenttinsa ovat lähinnä linjaa, että "et sinä tätä voi ymmärtää", "huomaa ettet ole koskaan edes käynyt linja-autoasemalla".
> 
> Metakeskustelun päätän kuitenkin tähän.


Huoh! Tähän on helppo ratkaisu, provoihin ei tarttee vastata. Provoon vastaaminen toisella samanlaisella ei ole hyvä koska se ainakin tuhoaa keskustelun, ne pitää vaan sivuttaa eikä ottaa henkilökohtaiseti.

Olet varmaan käynyt linja-autoasemalla? Silloin tiedät että Lassen (vai oliko antin sitten) kommentti on roskaa ja provo, siihen ei tarttee vastata. Nyt annat aihetta epäillä ettet ole koskaan käynyt koska otat niin henkilökohtaisesti asian.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:04 ----------

Hyviä ideoita ei synny jos ei kuunnella arvosteluja. Jos joku sanoo että idea ei toimi koska siinä on jotain epäkohtia, niin pitää miettiä se oma idea uusiksi jotta saadaan korjattua toisen henkilön ilmoittamat epäkohdat siitä. Epäkohtien kieltäminen ei toimi, epäkohdat voi selvittää ja jos toteaa että epäkohtaa ei ole niin voi esittää perustelut sille että miksi epäkohtaa ei ole, sen sijaan että kielletään suoraan sen olemassa olo.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olet varmaan käynyt linja-autoasemalla? Silloin tiedät että Lassen (vai oliko antin sitten) kommentti on roskaa ja provo, siihen ei tarttee vastata. Nyt annat aihetta epäillä ettet ole koskaan käynyt koska otat niin henkilökohtaisesti asian.


Sanoin, etten käy enempää metakeskustelua, mutta sanon silti vielä tämän: Miksi ihmeessä itse nyt käyt tätä keskustelua edelleen, jos se kerran on niin suomikaksneljää?

Jätän täysin tarkoituksella vastaamatta siihen, olenko käynyt linja-autoasemalla vai en, vaikka se kasvattaisikin epäilyä siitä, etten ikinä olisi. Jos annan siihen vastauksen, se osoittaa että kysymys oli aihetta esittää. Mutta koska kysymys on ylipäätään täysin asiaton, jätän siihen vastaamatta. Tarkoitus on puhua asioista eikä minusta. Keskustelua ei mitenkään edistä se tieto, kuinka monta kertaa olen käynyt linja-autoasemalla, mutta sitä edistää se, jos puhutaan oikeista linja-autorahdin ominaisuuksista. Tällä foorumilla ei ole tarkoitus kenenkään päteä siksi, että olisi jonkun aiheen lehvillä koristeltu ja leiman paperiin saanut asiantuntija vaan siksi, että tämä puhuu järkeviä asioita ja muodostaa itse tietämistään asioista järkeviä perusteluja. Ja joihin sitten joku toinen vastaa taas itse tietämistään asioista lisää perusteluja, jotka joko tukevat tai heikentävät toisen perusteluja.

Henkilökohtaisestihan tätä en ota pätkääkään. Minulle on täysin sama, mitä mieltä antti ja Lasse ovat asiantuntijuudestani linja-autorahdissa. Sitä paitsi he ovat oikeassa: en ole sen asiantuntija ollenkaan. Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että en pystyisi käymään aiheesta asiallista keskustelua. Minua harmittaa se, jolleivät nämä ymmärrä, että perusteet seisovat omilla jaloillaan eivätkä sen päällä, kuinka asiantuntija kukakin on mistäkin aiheesta. Linja-autorahti ei ole niin monimutkaista tiedettä, etteikö siitä kuka tahansa tällä foorumilla ymmärtäisi. Tällöin nuo kommentit tähtäävät joko a) siihen, että yritetään osoittaa minun olevan niin kertakaikkinen idiootti, etten ymmärrä edes linja-autorahdista mitään, vaikka siitä minulle selitettäisiin, tai b) keskustelun tukahduttamiseen mahdollisimman nopeasti tai c) oman arvon nostoon taikka d) sanotaan edes noin, kun ei muutakaan keksitä. Todennäköisesti vähän jokaiseen.

Tosin vika on kai vain itsessäni, koska tämän keskusteluketjun historiastakin pitäisi ymmärtää pysyä kaukana tästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:29 ----------




> Hyviä ideoita ei synny jos ei kuunnella arvosteluja. Jos joku sanoo että idea ei toimi koska siinä on jotain epäkohtia, niin pitää miettiä se oma idea uusiksi jotta saadaan korjattua toisen henkilön ilmoittamat epäkohdat siitä. Epäkohtien kieltäminen ei toimi, epäkohdat voi selvittää ja jos toteaa että epäkohtaa ei ole niin voi esittää perustelut sille että miksi epäkohtaa ei ole, sen sijaan että kielletään suoraan sen olemassa olo.


Olet ilmeisesti täysin väärin ymmärtänyt kommenttini. Voin vain kehoittaa lukemaan ne uudelleen. Olenko jossain muka kieltänyt ideani arvostelun? Mielestäni olen sanonut monessa kohtaa täysin päinvastoin. Ensinnäkin olen monta kertaa sanonut, että kuormalaatikot ovat vain yksi idea, jonka heitin ilmoille ratkaisuksi, jos kääntöajat rahdin takia terminaaleissa ovat ongelma. Sitten se ideani kuormalaatikoista on joko vahingossa tai tahallaan ymmärretty lähtökohtaisesti täysin väärin ja sitä on yritetty kumota täysin asiattomin kommentein, kuten että "eihän se nyt voi toimia, koska rahtipaketti voi olla 50-kiloinen ja puolen kuution kokoinen", johon yritin vain rauhallisesti vastata, ettei sitä ole tarkoitettu sen kokoisille, vaan vain pienemmille paketeille. Ja sitten vielä uudestaan, että "eihän se nyt toimi, jos rahtipaketti on koko bussin levyinen", jolloin vain vastaan jälleen uudelleen rauhallisesti, ettei sitä ole tarkoitettu niillekään. Ja vielä kolmanneksi käyttäydytään niin kuin olisin tullut valmiiksi mietityn patenttihakemuksen kanssa, jossa on speksit kaikelle valmiina, vaikka koko ajan olen sanonut vain heittäneeni yhden idean, jonka toimintaa en ole voinut luonnollisesti valmiiksi suunnitella. Ja niin edelleen.

----------


## sm3

Myönnän että osallistun tähän keskusteluun paljolti viihteen takia... Plussaa on se että aihe on kiinnostava.

Sinule vain kerrottiin että ideassasi on semmoinen ongelma että... Elikkä käyt vain ideasi uudelleen läpi ja esitä se entistä parempana siten että Lassen ja muiden esittämät epäkohdat on otettu huomioon ei yksittäisiä "purkka" korjauksia. Ei tässä ole syytä väitellä, jos sinua ei innosta viritellä ideaasi enempää niin voit joko olla vastaamatta tai kertoa että se oli vain semmoinen heitto jonka tarkotus ei ollutkaan semmosenaan toimia..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sinule vain kerrottiin että ideassasi on semmoinen ongelma että... Elikkä käyt vain ideasi uudelleen läpi ja esitä se entistä parempana siten että Lassen ja muiden esittämät epäkohdat on otettu huomioon.


Ja juuri niin olen tehnytkin. Lähinnä olen yrittänyt huomauttaa, että ideaa voi arvostella, mutta idean arvostelu on ollut kovin asiatonta ja sitä on yritetty tyrmätä keksimällä täysin liioiteltuja perusteita sitä vastaan. En ole sanonut, että sen pitäisi toimia puolen kuution paketeille, vaan puolen kuution paketit luonnollisesti lastataan erikseen. En ole sanonut, että rahtilaatikoita pitää lastata 500 kg painoisiksi. En ole sanonut, että sitä pitäisi pystyä kantamaan ilman apuvälineitä. Apuväline ei tarvitse välttämättä olla kuin vähän korkeammalle nostava pumppukärry. En ole sanonut, että yksi laatikkomalli sopii kaikkiin busseihin. En ole esittänyt mittoja yhdestäkään laatikosta vielä. Kuitenkin minulle on vastattu, kuin olisin nuo kaikki väitteet esittänyt. Sen lisäksi myös huomauttanut siellä väleissä asiattomasta tyylistä ja ohjata keskustelua asiallisempaan.




> Ei tässä ole syytä väitellä, jos sinua ei innosta viritellä ideaasi enempää niin voit joko olla vastaamatta tai kertoa että se oli vain semmoinen heitto jonka tarkotus ei ollutkaan semmosenaan toimia..


Käy laskemassa, kuinka monta kertaa olen tehnyt niin. Saatat yllättyä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:46 ----------

Tiivistettynä: joka kommentissani olen mielestäni yrittänyt vain saada lisää dataa siitä, miten se bussirahtin lastaaminen tapahtuu ja miksi ja millaista se bussirahti on. Mutta lähinnä on pyritty vastaamaan, miksi ideani on niin huono ja itse vieläpä sen esittäjänä täysin tietämätön. Jokainen varmaan ymmärtää, että aiheesta käytävä keskustelu menee kovin turhauttavaksi. Mutta kuten sanoin jo aiemmin, tämä keskustelu rahtilaatikoista ja keskustelu keskustelusta (so. metakeskustelu) päättyköön tähän.

----------


## mconen

Asiahan on ihan selvä! Kun Matkahuolto veloittaa pienen kirjeen toimittamisesta LPR - HKI 19,63, niin voin ilmoittaa lopullisena kantanani vastustavani kaikkia Matkahuollon monopolia puolustavia kommentteja ja asiantuntevia lausumia.  Ps. Olen käynyt linja-autoasemalla tällä viikolla tasan yhden kerran liikaa.  Ei ole varaa käydä useammin.
Sapienti sat!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Laskua maksaessa heräsi yllätys yllätys kysymys siitä, mitähän Kesälahden Linja olisi mahtanut veloittaa mainitusta toimenpiteestä, jos olosuhteet olisivat sallineet sen jatkaa toimintaansa.  Kerron Matkahuollon hinnan, kunhan joku vastaa kysymykseen.


Kolme euroa tämän perusteella: http://www.onnibus.fi/puskarahti/

----------


## mconen

Kiitos Elmo asiallisesta ja tyhjentävästä vastauksesta.  Samantyyppinen ns. Kuriiripalvelu oli aikanaan myös VR:llä, mutta se loppui ilmeisesti siihen, että noutajat eivät ilmestyneet paikalle ja lähetykset aiheuttivat siten riesaa konduktööreille.  Toimiessaan palvelu pelasi loistavasti.

Kaikea menstystä Onnibus -hankkeelle!

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tuo Onnibussin rahti on toki selkeästi hinnoiteltu niin, että se tulisi kannattamattomaksi, jos rahtia kulkisi paljon. Kyseessä lieneekin nyt lähinnä lisäpalvelu, jonka vähäisellä määrällä ja ilman rahtiterminaaleja voi tarjota, koska "ajetaan se bussi joka tapauksesssa". Ja kannattaa huomata, että tuo tosiaan myös edellyttää, että kirje ollaan vastaanottamassa perillä.

----------


## kalle.

Ei voi verrata suoraan.
Ensinnäkin siitä syystä, että puskarahti ei ainakaan tuon linkin mukaan toimi kuin porin ja tampereen välillä.
Ja vaikka toimisikin niin sitä pitäisi verrata käteisrahtiin jossa kirje viedään ja haetaan suoraan linja-autonkuljettajalta.
Näinhän puskarahtikin toimii.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ensinnäkin siitä syystä, että puskarahti ei ainakaan tuon linkin mukaan toimi kuin porin ja tampereen välillä.


Kyllä, olet oikeassa. Jäi huomaamatta.

----------


## tkp

> Itse olen ilmeisesti osunut kirjoituksillani johonkin arkaan paikkaan, sillä eräs OB perheen liikennöitsijä päätti oikein yksityis viestillä fb:ssä kehottaa minua vaikenemaan. Se tietysti kertoo siitä, että kaikki asiat eivät kestä päivän valoa.


Samaisessa fb:ssä eräs OB-liikennöitsijä ihmettelee miksi joku "ulkopuolinen" haluaa kopiot Hallinto-oikeuden asiakirjoista koskien heidän liikennöimäänsä linjaa, ikäänkuin asia ei kuuluisi ulkopuolisille. Tullut vissiin yllätyksenä että oikeuden päätökset ja asiakirjat ovat julkisia joita kuka vaan voi pyytää nähtäväksi...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samaisessa fb:ssä eräs OB-liikennöitsijä ihmettelee miksi joku "ulkopuolinen" haluaa kopiot Hallinto-oikeuden asiakirjoista koskien heidän liikennöimäänsä linjaa, ikäänkuin asia ei kuuluisi ulkopuolisille. Tullut vissiin yllätyksenä että oikeuden päätökset ja asiakirjat ovat julkisia joita kuka vaan voi pyytää nähtäväksi...


Ehkä kannattaa tälle foorumille kuitenkin kertoa, ettei asioista jää väärää kuvaa, että kolme minuuttia sitä ennen Onnibussin toimitusjohtaja oli juuri sanonut, että löytyy ja laitetaan tulemaan.

Lisäksi pätee myös, että niiden asiakirjojen julkisuudesta on vastuussa kyseinen viranomainen, ei Onnibus sen enempää kuin kukaan Onnibussilla. Tässä ei siis kyseessä ole Onnibussin asian salailun yrittäminen vaan täysin päinvastoin: Onnibus on vain avustanut enemmän kuin olisi pakko niiden julkisten asiakirjojen toimittamisessa ilman että kysyjän olisi pitänyt viranomaiselle maksaa ja odottaa viranomaisen toimitusaikaa ja niin edelleen.

----------


## sm3

En loppujen lopuksi tajua että miksi Onnibus parkuu Matkahuollon vuokraamien tms. tilojen perään. Rakentaisivat omat asemat, ei tarttee olla kuin pieni sisätila jossa lippuautomaatti ja WC sekä penkkejä. Katolla hieno valaistu Onnibus logo. Tätä ehdottelin tämän ketjun alussa. Mihin se Turun matkakeskus hanke jäi?

Oma tupa, oma lupa. Sitten saa tehdä mitä lystää kun on omat tilat.

----------


## hylje

Minulle on jäänyt kuva, että Onnibus maksaisi kyllä aseman käytöstä. Saman verran kuin muutkin, eikä esim. viisinkertaisen hinnan.

----------


## ultrix

> Sakari se jatkaa samaa selkeää linjaansa. Ryanairissa on ehkä se selkeä ero, että he maksavat terminaalien käytöstä. Näin ollen mainontakin lienee sallittua.


Ryynäri käyttää kakkosterminaalia, joka on rötiskö, halvempien terminaalimaksujen perässä (tottakai). Sitä ei toki voi suoraan verrata Kiasman pysäkkiin, koska LAL/MH ei Kiasman pysäkkiä omista, mutta kakkosterminaali on silti selvästi eri mesta (ja yhtä kaukana ykkösterminaalista kuin Kiasma Kampista, muuten).




> Toista on teidän punaisten tonttujen toiminta. Valmiiseen pöytään pitäisi päästä ja vielä ilmaiseksi.


En edusta nyt OB:n virallista kantaa, mutta mielestäni 75 % asiakasomistajaetu kuulostaa piilotetun osingon jaolta. Jos meen vihreän korttini kanssa Prismaan, Osuuskauppa ei saa antaa kilpailulainsäädännön johdosta jäsenelleen, siis minulle könttäalennusta kaikista ostoksista osuuskauppaan kuulumattomiin verrattuna vaan vain tiettyjä tuotteita. Miksi siis LAL-jäsenet saavat Oy Matkahuolto Ab:lta n. 75 % alennuksen?

Kyseessä on, kuten todettua, Matkakeskus. Matkakeskusverkko on liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön organisoima hanke, jossa parannetaan julkisen liikenteen asemapalveluja ja käytettävyyttä. Kampin matkakeskuksen rakentaminen on myös osa valtion ja Helsingin kaupungin välistä Kampin  Töölönlahden maankäyttösopimusta. Hanke on ollut Suomen mittakaavassa ainutlaatuinen niin kokonsa, näkyvyytensä kuin haasteellisuutensakin puolesta. Sen kokonaiskustannukset nousivat matkakeskuksen osalta vajaaseen 111 miljoonaan euroon. Kustannuksiin sisältyvät itse rakennuksen lisäksi opastus, matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä, rahtiaseman laitteet ja varusteet sekä katu- ja torialueiden muutostyöt. (Lähde)

Matkakeskus on toki kiistatta vuokralla Kampin kaukoliikenneterminaalissa, mutta onko sillä tosiaan oikeus sanella yksipuolisesti ehdot, millä Helsingin matkakeskusta saa käyttää? Ei liene Kamppi-hankkeen taustayhteisöiden (Helsingin kaupunki, Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö) tavoitteiden mukaista, että linja-autoasemaoperaattori asettaa eri joukkoliikenneoperaattorit epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan yksinomaan sen perusteella, kuuluuko yhtiö tiettyyn liikennepoliittiseen seuraan vai ei.

Vähän sama juttu jos Helsingin kaupunki antaisi HIFKille vetovastuun Helsingin jäähallien hoitamisesta ja HIFK velottaisi Jokeri-junnujen hallivuoroista 10-kertaista taksaa HIFK-junnujen hallivuoroihin verrattuna.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:55 ----------




> En loppujen lopuksi tajua että miksi Onnibus parkuu Matkahuollon vuokraamien tms. tilojen perään. Rakentaisivat omat asemat, ei tarttee olla kuin pieni sisätila jossa lippuautomaatti ja WC sekä penkkejä. Katolla hieno valaistu Onnibus logo. Tätä ehdottelin tämän ketjun alussa. Mihin se Turun matkakeskus hanke jäi?
> 
> Oma tupa, oma lupa. Sitten saa tehdä mitä lystää kun on omat tilat.


Onnibus ei ole rakentamassa omin hartiavoimin tuhansien kerrosneliömetrien kokoista keskusta eikä sellaista varmasti vuodessa muutenkaan rakentaisi vaikka olisi miljoonat taskussa valmiina. Onnibus haluaa varmasti olla mukana hankkeessa omalla panoksellaan liikennöitsijänä, mutta Matkakeskuksen pitää olla Matkakeskus. Jos uusille liikennöitsijöille sanotaan että "tehkää ite omat tilanne", koko Matkakeskus muuttuu oksymoroniksi (niin kuin se tavallaan jo onkin, kun rautatieasema ja linja-autoasema ovat ainakin Tampereella, Turussa ja Helsingissä eri paikoissa).

Tällä hetkellä OB:n strategiana  tai ainakin taktiikkana  on hyödyntää tavallisia huoltoasemia. ABC tai Neste ei ruinaa terminaalimaksuja pihaan parkkeeraavasta bussista, päin vastoin ottaa vartin-puolen tunnin tauon ajaksi pysähtyvän bussin matkustajat ilomielin vastaan.

----------


## Lasse

> Huoh, mitä luetun ymmärtämistä. Provokatiiviseen yleisasenteesi nyt muutenkaan ei jaksaisi vastata mitään, mutta yritänpä silti vielä saada tästä jotain järkevääkin keskustelua. Tarkoitin juurikin sanoa, että tuskin ne nyt kaikki niitä suurikokoisia ovat, mutta jos ovat, sitten ne käsitellään yksi kerrallaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Niin voi, ja silloin sitten tulisi kyseeseen niiden laatikoiden käyttö. Muuten ei.
> 
> 
> 
> Paitsi se rahtiterminaalissa oleva työntekijä kyllä tietää.
> ...


Huoh.
Siinähän niitä solvauksia sitten tulikin monen arkin edestä veistiin, jossa yrytin parhaimpani mukaan selventää niitä asioita jotka olen tulkinnut ettet voi ymmärtää, koska puuttuu aiheesta kokemus.
Ehkä virheeni olikin juuri se, ettän ollut täysin samaa mieltä kanssasi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:10 ----------




> Ehkä tämän jälkeen oli tarkoitus nauraa, mutta minua ei naurata. Olet ihan tosissasi sitä mieltä, että bussirahti hoidetaan nyt täydellisellä tavalla, ja jos joku kehtaakin kysyä, miksei sitä voisi hoitaa jotenkin toisin, tälle saa alkaa irvailla päin naamaa?


Ja näitä nokkiinottamisiahan löytyy lähes jokaisen kommentin jälkeen, joka on mielipiteenä eronnut sinun mielipiteestäsi.

Hekä on parempi että viestitiemme eivät enää kohtaa, vahden lähdeinkin tästä provosoimaan omaa provosoivaa luonnettani provosoitumiseen asti.

Huoh.

----------


## antti

Että O-bussilla onnistuu aikataulujen muuttaminenkin ilmoitusasiana, muut kyllä joutuvat anomaan monimutkaisen prosessinjälkeen.
Mutta tämä ihmetyttää, mainostetaan kyytejä Porin Jazzfestivaaleille, 20 suunta, maininta ajetaan tilausajona. Minun mielestäni tällaiseen tilausajoon pitää vähintään myydä edestakainen lippu ja vielä jazzlippukin.    http://www.onnibus.fi/pori-jazz/    Joku voisi syyttää peräti laittomasta linja-autoliikenteestä.

----------


## sm3

Mutta siis Keskimatkat on itse päättänyt ajaa aikataulunmukaista liikennettä tilurina? Voiko yhtiö ostaa itseltään tilausajoja, kuulostaa oudolta.

Jos taas nuo ovat Onnibus Oy:n Keskimatkoilta tilaamia tilausajoja niin ei mitään ongelmaa minusta. Tilaahan moni taho aikataulunmukaista "reittiliikennettä" tilurina esim. työntekijöilleen.

Veloittaminen lienee menee niin että se on tavallaan osallistumismaksu tilausajolle, eikä lippumaksu.

----------


## Jarppi

> En edusta nyt OB:n virallista kantaa, mutta mielestäni 75 % asiakasomistajaetu kuulostaa piilotetun osingon jaolta. Jos meen vihreän korttini kanssa Prismaan, Osuuskauppa ei saa antaa kilpailulainsäädännön johdosta jäsenelleen, siis minulle könttäalennusta kaikista ostoksista osuuskauppaan kuulumattomiin verrattuna vaan vain tiettyjä tuotteita. Miksi siis LAL-jäsenet saavat Oy Matkahuolto Ab:lta n. 75 % alennuksen?


Tähän on yksinkertainen vastaus: Ei jäsenet mitään alennusta saa. He maksavat verrattain suurta jäsenmaksua joka kattaa myös Kampin kuluja. Ja koska monella yhtiöllä on kymmeniä lähtöjä päivässä, kertyy niistä halvoistakin maksuista mukava summa. Jos taas OB saisi lähdöt esim. 5 Eurolla, ei niistä montaa kymppiä kertyisi. Ymmärrät varmaan että tuollaisessa paikassa kulut ovat verrattain korkeat. Se Onnin tuottama muutama kymppi ei riittäisi edes niiden öljyläikkien siivoukseen joita autot tiputtavat. Ei sovi myöskään sivuuttaa sitä seikkaa, että Rindellillä on asiat Kampissa paremmin kuin kenelläkään Paronilla. Kellään muulla yhtiöllä ei ole sama lähtölaituri käytössä koko päivää. Ja mikä parasta, he saavat seistä laiturissa myös taukonsa. Se on iso etu kun on lyhyet kääntöajat. Itse olen monesti joutunut jonottamaan parkkipaikkaa yli 15 minuuttia ennen kuin pääsee tauolle. Tätä ongelmaa ei Onnibussilla ole. Vahvistukseksi parkkipaikan edullisuudesta voidaan todeta että Rindell maksaa siitä päivässä n. 15-20 euroa lähtömaksujen muodossa. Jos taas pysäköin Kamppiin oman henkilöautoni on hinta 5,6Eur/h ja kun se kerrotaan vaikka 10 tunnilla on hinta jo yli tupla Rindellin maksamaan hintaan nähden. Huomautetaan nyt vielä, että en ole millään tavalla katkera tälle etuoikeudelle, mutta se on hyvä esimerkki siitä että ei Onnia aina MH:ssa syrjitä.

----------


## J_J

> Asiahan on ihan selvä! Kun Matkahuolto veloittaa pienen kirjeen toimittamisesta LPR - HKI 19,63, niin voin ilmoittaa lopullisena kantanani vastustavani kaikkia Matkahuollon monopolia puolustavia kommentteja ja asiantuntevia lausumia.  Ps. Olen käynyt linja-autoasemalla tällä viikolla tasan yhden kerran liikaa.  Ei ole varaa käydä useammin.
> Sapienti sat!


Mikä pikarahti- tai kuriiriyritys tuottaa saman palvelun yhtä nopeasti ja yhtä pienellä "varoajalla" kuin Matkahuolto bussirahtina?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Onnibus ei ole rakentamassa omin hartiavoimin tuhansien kerrosneliömetrien kokoista keskusta eikä sellaista varmasti vuodessa muutenkaan rakentaisi vaikka olisi miljoonat taskussa valmiina. Onnibus haluaa varmasti olla mukana hankkeessa omalla panoksellaan liikennöitsijänä, mutta Matkakeskuksen pitää olla Matkakeskus. Jos uusille liikennöitsijöille sanotaan että "tehkää ite omat tilanne", koko Matkakeskus muuttuu oksymoroniksi (niin kuin se tavallaan jo onkin, kun rautatieasema ja linja-autoasema ovat ainakin Tampereella, Turussa ja Helsingissä eri paikoissa).


Tämä ilmeisesti tarkoittanee että yhteen väliin paljonkin mediahuomiota saanut Onnibussin Turun oma matkakeskushanke on kohdannut matkansa pään ja tullut lopullisesti haudatuksi hankkeeksi? Vai mikä kyseisen projektin nykytilanne on?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Miksi linja-autonkuljettajan ylipäänsä pitäisi kaiken maailman pakettien laittamiseen käyttää aikaa? Eikö tarkoitus ole palvella matkustajia, eikä matkahuoltoa? Sitten kun eräs pirkanmaalaisella firmalla tuntuu olevan tärkeämpää lastata paketteja auto täyteen sen kustannuksella, että tampereelta lähdetään myöhässä? Itse asiassa joka ikinen kerta on näin käynyt kun olen kyseisen firman "linja-autossa" matkustanut. Eikö ole vähän hassua, että linja-auton tärkein tehtävä on kuljettaa ihmiset ja heidän matkatavaransa aikataulun mukaisesti mutta rahti se vaan tuntuu edelle menevän?

----------


## JaniP

> Tämä ilmeisesti tarkoittanee että yhteen väliin paljonkin mediahuomiota saanut Onnibussin Turun oma matkakeskushanke on kohdannut matkansa pään ja tullut lopullisesti haudatuksi hankkeeksi? Vai mikä kyseisen projektin nykytilanne on?


Ei onnibussilla ole mitään omaa hanketta Turussa edes suunnitteilla. Turun kaupungin kaavoissa on huomioitu Pohjolan kaupunginosaan matkakeskus. Matkakeskuksen rakentamisajankohta lienee välillä 2020 - 2030. Matkakeskuksen on selvitetty yhdessä raitiotien ja lähijunien kanssa olevan suurinpiirtein volyymiltään samantapainen keskus kuin Helsingin Kamppi, kun puhutaan matkamääristä. En tiedä mikä oli Onnibussin motiivit kun he pönkittivät Turun matkakeskuksen aloittmista, mutta hanke on ollut olemassa kauan ja se elää tällä hetkellä lähinnä kaavoissa. Matkakeskuksesta on tehty useita hahmoitelmia, joita voi löytää netistä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ei onnibussilla ole mitään omaa hanketta Turussa edes suunnitteilla. Turun kaupungin kaavoissa on huomioitu Pohjolan kaupunginosaan matkakeskus. Matkakeskuksen rakentamisajankohta lienee välillä 2020 - 2030. Matkakeskuksen on selvitetty yhdessä raitiotien ja lähijunien kanssa olevan suurinpiirtein volyymiltään samantapainen keskus kuin Helsingin Kamppi, kun puhutaan matkamääristä. En tiedä mikä oli Onnibussin motiivit kun he pönkittivät Turun matkakeskuksen aloittmista, mutta hanke on ollut olemassa kauan ja se elää tällä hetkellä lähinnä kaavoissa. Matkakeskuksesta on tehty useita hahmoitelmia, joita voi löytää netistä.


Näinpä näyttää olleen/olevan (http://ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/377435/...atkakeskukseen). Vaikka uutinen on alle vuoden vanha oli muistikuvat asiasta sen verran erilaiset, että muistin uutisoinnin viitanneen siihen että Onnibussilla olisi ollut täysin oma hanke. Kiitoksia korjauksesta.

----------


## Lasse

> En loppujen lopuksi tajua että miksi Onnibus parkuu Matkahuollon vuokraamien tms. tilojen perään. Rakentaisivat omat asemat, ei tarttee olla kuin pieni sisätila jossa lippuautomaatti ja WC sekä penkkejä. Katolla hieno valaistu Onnibus logo. Tätä ehdottelin tämän ketjun alussa. Mihin se Turun matkakeskus hanke jäi?
> 
> Oma tupa, oma lupa. Sitten saa tehdä mitä lystää kun on omat tilat.


Ja lisäksi Onnibus jopa käyttää Matkahuollon asemia lähtö/tulopaikkoina Helsinkiä lukuunottamatta kaikilla paikkakunnilla missä sellainen löytyy. Helsingissäkin Rindell käyttää Kamppia, jossa on alusta asti omannut oman nimikkolaiturin #9.
Lisäksi täytyy muistaa, että Helsingissäkin anottiin Hervannan vuoroille tulo/lähtöpaikaksi alunperinkin Kiasmaa, kaiketi jotta reitti eroaisi täälläkin päässä Paunun ja Länsilinjojen reiteistä, ja se olisi siten mahdollista saada.
Epäilen, että tässä on lähinnä taas kyse mediahuomiosta.

----------


## Albert

> Miksi linja-autonkuljettajan ylipäänsä pitäisi kaiken maailman pakettien laittamiseen käyttää aikaa?


Rahdin kuljettamisesta taitaa tulla "takuutulo". Matkustajamäärät vaihtelevat.

Ja Onnibus sinänsä on virkistävä ilmiö. Hieman jo järkkyvät tuon keskiaikaisen sisäänpäin kääntyneen linnoituksen muurit (MH -systeemi).

----------


## dreamy83

Olipas tätä ketjua kyllä hupaisaa lukea muutaman päivän tauon jälkeen. Aikamoista asennesotaa tämä koko Onnibus nostanut, niin täällä kuin maanteillä ja vähän varikoilla sekä etenkin linja-autoasemilla. Mutta positiivista on se, että alan toimintatapoja tuuletetaan nyt kunnolla, erilaisia luutuneita malleja tarkastellaan kriittisesti ja kehitetään uutta. Tämä Onnibussin tuoma vauhti keskustelupalstoille joka uutisensa kohdalla on osoittanut, että pikavuoroliikenteellä on edelleen hyvä tulevaisuus. Usean lehden palstoilla näet käydään hyvin samantyyppistä keskustelua kuin täällä. Alan uutisointi on myös tuntunut olevan kovasti nousujohteinen. Sekin plussaa.

Mutta minkäläinen uusjako oikeasti on meneillään? Tällä hetkellä ei ole vastauksia, on vain kysymyksiä. Kuten olen aiemmin todennut, Matkahuolto on rahteineen ja markkinointikanavineen hieno järjestelmä, joka vaatii vain pientä faceliftiä / turnroundia. Jako voisi hyvin tulevaisuudessa olla tämä:

*Onnibus:*
-Tämä yhtiö keskittyy agressiivisen markkinoinnin myötä lähes puhtaasti henkilöliikenteeseen
-Lähivuosina käytössä kaksikerrosbussit: tavaratila suhteellisen pieni
-Kirkuvan punaiset kaksikerrosbussit varustettu nahkapenkeillä ja Wlanilla.
-Konseptissa hintajousto keskeinen elementti
-Ei asemapalvelua: ei rahtia, ei liityntäkuljetuksia, ei miehitettyä lipunmyyntiä, ei välttämättä muitakaan asemapalveluja
-Konseptiin liittyy oleellisesti kotimaan matkailun tuotteet: hotellit, huvipuistot, konsertit, urheilutapahtumat jne joita myydään lisäansion toivossa
-Vuorotarjonta huomattavasti nykyistä kattavampi, mutta kuitenkin valikoitunut isompiin matkustajavirtoihin.
-Yhteistyö jonkin maanteiden varsilla näkyvän ketjun kanssa. "Kotipizza" myy matkan varrella evästä, joka tilattavissa eri tavoin Onnibussin välityksellä etukäteen.
-Ei sosiaalisen statuksen mukaisia lippuja

*Pohjolan Liikenne ja VR:*
-Pohjolan Liikenne eriytynyt EB / MH brändeistä täysin. Lähtöpaikat emo VR:n asemien tuntumassa
-Nimet on VR Rail ja VR Bus
-Verkkokauppa ja muutkin myyntikanavat yhtenäiset rauteteiden kanssa
-Bussit kulkee maamme kaikilla pääväylillä
-Bussit tekee liityntäkuljetuksia rautateille
-Hintajousto keskeisessä roolissa tässäkin yhtiössä
-Rahtipalvelu vähemmässä: myös tällä kaksikerrosautot pitkällä matkalla ja lähiliikenteessä kaupunkibussit.
-Sosiaalisen statuksen alennukset keskitetty linja-autoihin, junissa voimakas hintajousto ja etenkin hiljaisilla vuoroilla merkittävästi edullisempi keskihinta.
-Avecra alkaa myymään junissa oikeasti hintalaatusuhteeltaan kilpailukykyistä ruokaa

*Matkahuolto / EB:*
-Tämän konsortion keskeinen periaate on verkostokeskeisyys
-Tarjolla vaihdollisia bussimatkoja
-Täydet asemapalvelut: rahtia, lipunmyyntiä, kahviloita
-Mukana ELY-kilpailutettu liikenne
-Kuljettaa rahtia
-Hintajousto myös koskien vaihdollisia matkoja ja matkoja maaseudulle.
-Toimintaa uusittu kohti kotimaan matkatoimiston suuntaan. 
-Sosiaalisen statuksen hinnoittelu on heikompi: lippujen keskihinta jonkin verran nykytasoa alempi.

*Iso kansainvälinen, "Megabus"*
-Tuo näyttävästi värikkäät kaksikerrosbussit, joissa nahkatuolit ja Wlan.
-Tarjolla automaattikahvia ja kolmioleipiä autossa lisämaksua vastaan
-Ajaa suurimpien kaupunkien väliä
-Verkkokauppa ainoa myyntikanava
-Tekee selväksi että on alan todellinen jättiläinen

----------


## Allison

> *Onnibus:*
> -Tämä yhtiö keskittyy agressiivisen markkinoinnin myötä lähes puhtaasti henkilöliikenteeseen
> -Lähivuosina käytössä kaksikerrosbussit: tavaratila suhteellisen pieni
> -Kirkuvan punaiset kaksikerrosbussit varustettu nahkapenkeillä ja Wlanilla.
> -Konseptissa hintajousto keskeinen elementti
> -Ei asemapalvelua: ei rahtia, ei liityntäkuljetuksia, ei miehitettyä lipunmyyntiä, ei välttämättä muitakaan asemapalveluja
> -Konseptiin liittyy oleellisesti kotimaan matkailun tuotteet: hotellit, huvipuistot, konsertit, urheilutapahtumat jne joita myydään lisäansion toivossa
> -Vuorotarjonta huomattavasti nykyistä kattavampi, mutta kuitenkin valikoitunut isompiin matkustajavirtoihin.
> -Yhteistyö jonkin maanteiden varsilla näkyvän ketjun kanssa. "Kotipizza" myy matkan varrella evästä, joka tilattavissa eri tavoin Onnibussin välityksellä etukäteen.
> -Ei sosiaalisen statuksen mukaisia lippuja


Miksi menit paljastamaan Onnibussin salaisen strategian täällä?

----------


## dreamy83

> Miksi menit paljastamaan Onnibussin salaisen strategian täällä?


Lauri: jokainen, joka seuraa joukkoliikenteen kehitystä meillä ja etenkin muualla Euroopassa, voi hyvin havaita minkälaisia lowcostcarrier-korin yritykset tuotteineen ovat. Tätä vain ei oikein eräät alan ammattilaiset tiedostaneet, kun lakia ruvettiin säätämään ja nyt ollaan tässä oikeustaistelujen jne törmäyskurssilla. Yllätys oli se, että haastaja tulikin maan rajojen sisältä mikä lienee sukuoikeusyhtiöille hyvä: isoilla muskeleilla toimiva Stagecoach tmv olisi kyennyt pistämään pakan tätäkin pahemmin (tai paremmin) sekaisin. Minusta Onnibus on kokoaan suurempi yritys, koska se tosiaan pisti pikavuoroliikenteen ankkalammella kissatappelun pystyyn  :Very Happy: 

Ja kun aikanaan Tampereen Hervannassa kysyit minulta, mistä tiesin ketä olet niin varmaan tämän viestin myötä voit arvella. Nimim. se joka jokin aika sitten oli auton ulkopuolella limutölkki kourassa ja matkalla Turusta Jyväskylään.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JaM

> Että O-bussilla onnistuu aikataulujen muuttaminenkin ilmoitusasiana, muut kyllä joutuvat anomaan monimutkaisen prosessinjälkeen.
> Mutta tämä ihmetyttää, mainostetaan kyytejä Porin Jazzfestivaaleille, 20 suunta, maininta ajetaan tilausajona. Minun mielestäni tällaiseen tilausajoon pitää vähintään myydä edestakainen lippu ja vielä jazzlippukin.    http://www.onnibus.fi/pori-jazz/    Joku voisi syyttää peräti laittomasta linja-autoliikenteestä.


Onnibus iskee Paunun vanhaan jazz-apajaan: http://www.paunu.fi/PJ13.htm Paunun päätuote tuossa on matkat + konserttilippu mutta "Mahdollisuus lunastaa myös pelkät menopaluu-bussimatkat Kirjurinluodolle." 

Myös paikallisella operaattorilla on jazz-tarjontaa, ilman lippukytkyjä tai meno-paluu sidosta: http://www.satakunnanliikenne.fi/aja...zz-vuorot-2013

----------


## aki

> Onnibus iskee Paunun vanhaan jazz-apajaan: http://www.paunu.fi/PJ13.htm Paunun päätuote tuossa on matkat + konserttilippu mutta "Mahdollisuus lunastaa myös pelkät menopaluu-bussimatkat Kirjurinluodolle."


Miten tuo OB:n jazz-lisävuoro muka kilpailee Paunun kanssa? OB:n lisävuoro lähtee Helsingistä ja ajaa suoraan Poriin käymättä Tampereella. Paunun jazz-bussi taas ajaa Tampereelta Poriin, mä en ainakaan näe että OB tuossa iskisi Paunun apajille?

----------


## JaM

> Miten tuo OB:n jazz-lisävuoro muka kilpailee Paunun kanssa? OB:n lisävuoro lähtee Helsingistä ja ajaa suoraan Poriin käymättä Tampereella. Paunun jazz-bussi taas ajaa Tampereelta Poriin, mä en ainakaan näe että OB tuossa iskisi Paunun apajille?


Näinhän se tosiaan on kuten Aki sanoo. Mieleni meni asiaa koskevaan häiriöön kun Onnibus oli laittanut samalle sivulle Pori-Tampere aikataulunsa. Asian ytimessä nyt kuitenkin se, ettei lisäliikenne jazziin ja varmaan moneen muuhunkin tapahtumaan ole Onnibusin keksintöä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minun mielestäni tällaiseen tilausajoon pitää vähintään myydä edestakainen lippu ja vielä jazzlippukin.


Ja Helsinki-Vantaan Finnair-bussiin myös edestakainen lentolippu ja vielä lentolippukin?

----------


## aki

> Asian ytimessä nyt kuitenkin se, ettei lisäliikenne jazziin ja varmaan moneen muuhunkin tapahtumaan ole Onnibusin keksintöä.


Ei varmasti ole onnibussin keksintöä, mutta ei kai tuollaiset eri festaritapahtumien tilausajot ole kenenkään yksinoikeus? Eri asia on kai se, jos tapahtumajärjestäjä haluaa ostaa liikenteen suoraan joltain liikennöitsijältä.

----------


## dreamy83

Onnibus nostaa näemmä jokaisen tekemänsä asian myötä tunteita pintaan puolesta ja vastaan. Koska viimeksi on yksikään älähtänyt esimerkiksi Ruisrockin bussijärjestelyistä nettipalstoilla ?  :Very Happy:  Siinäkin on Onnibus mukana kun Rindell on jatkanut linjan Raisiosta Ruissalon sillalle tapahtuman ajaksi. Puhumattakaan monet muut toimijat jotka ovat osa festivaalin liikennejärjestelyjä olleet jo pitkään.

----------


## antti

Olettekos ottaneet selvää, onko johonkuhun tilapäisliikenteeseen ao. yrityksellä olemassa liikennelupa. Mitä tulee Pohjolan Liikenteen Finnair-ajoon, siihen on olemassa liikennelupa rajoituksella vain lentoaseman matkustajien kuljetukseen. Olen nimittäin nähnyt kopion tästä paperista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä tulee Pohjolan Liikenteen Finnair-ajoon, siihen on olemassa liikennelupa rajoituksella vain lentoaseman matkustajien kuljetukseen.


Mitä tarkoitat liikenneluvalla, joukkoliikennelain mukaista reittiliikennelupaako?

----------


## antti

Tämä PL:n liikennelupakopiohavainto tapahtui jotain 20 vuotta sitten, todennäköistä on, että tämä lupa on muuttunut nykysysteemiin sopivaksi.

----------


## JaM

Tuskin Onnibus tällä Helsingin jazz-liikenteellä kovin paljon Satakunnan Liikenteen bisnestä syö. Kysyntäähän tuona viikonloppuna on valtavasti, eikä 3-5 auton kolonna aikataulunmukaisessa Helsingin liikenteessä ole mitenkään tavaton näky jazzin pääviikonloppuna. Riippuu tietysti pitkälti siitäkin vetääkö Kirjurissa Sting, Santana, Elton John vai MA Numminen...  :Laughing:  Aikataulullisestihan tuo 23:30 lähtö on katsottu fiksusti Satakunnan Liikenteen 22:00 ja 01:00 lähtöjen väliin.

----------


## ultrix

> Olettekos ottaneet selvää, onko johonkuhun tilapäisliikenteeseen ao. yrityksellä olemassa liikennelupa.


Ai että onko Keskimatkat Oy:llä joukkoliikennelupaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä PL:n liikennelupakopiohavainto tapahtui jotain 20 vuotta sitten, todennäköistä on, että tämä lupa on muuttunut nykysysteemiin sopivaksi.


Jo 2001 LVM on antanut ennakkotulkinnan, ettei Finnair-bussi tarvitse silloin lainsäädännön mukaista liikennelupaa lainkaan, koska se on tilausajoa. Siitä on ollut juttua Finnair-bussin liikennelupia käsittelevässä ketjussa. Vastaavalla tavalla myös tämä Jazz-liikenne on tulkittavissa tilausajoksi.

----------


## antti

Aikaisemmin, kun vielä liikenneministeriön linjoista pidettiin aikataulukokouksia, oli käsittelyssä kaikenlaisia erikoistapahtumiin liittyviä liikennelupia. Oli tanssivuoroja ( ei edellytetty matkustajalta tanssilipun ostoa ), bingovuoroja, ravikyytejä, esimerkkinä Teivon raviradan linja, missä ensimmäinen paluulähtö oli määritelty tapahtuvaksi 8. ravilähdön jälkeen. Liikennöitsijä Mantelalla oli Kortesjärvellä linja, jota ajettiin nahoitusaikana. Tuomisella Säkylässä vuoroja, joita ajettiin käyntiaikana, keksiikö joku milloin sitten ajettiin?
Voi näköjään perustaa millä tahansa perusteella linjan, kun vaan keksii jonkun tapahtuman. Hesarin minne mennä -palstalla löytyi tänään Unique Lapland Helsinki-talvimaailma, missä olisi jopa joulupukki tavattavissa kello 10 - 14. Johan siinä on peruste ajaa vaikka Porista tai Tampereelta Helsinkiin kyyti sopivan halvalla hinnalla ja aikataululla kilpailijan nokissa. 
Tästä Finnair-luvan puutteen, samoin kuin jazz-kyytien luvattomuuden hyväksymisestä voisi joku kilpailija alkaa käräjöimään, eikä lopputulos välttämättä olisi ennalta arvattavissa. Onhan kyseessä aika selvästi tavallisen linjaliikenteen oloinen toiminta.

----------


## antti

Eilisessä vuodatuksessani Mantelan nahoitusaikavuoro liittyi minkkitarhabisnekseen. Tuomisen liikenneluvassa mainittu ajokausi "käyntiaikana" liittyi siihen, että Säkylän juurikassokeritehdas oli käynnissä pari kuukautta vuodessa. Olipa Holmströmillä liikennelupa kolme viikottaista tilausajovuoroa aikataulutettuna Loviisasta Kehä III:n kautta Tammiharjun sairaalaan. Uimaniemellä oli työläislinja "työpäivinä savotta-aikana". Hollannilla vuoro "ti, to ja meijeritilipäivinä". Olenpa nähnyt liiennelupa-anomuksen kouluvuorosta, missä oli maininta "vuoro ajetaan, jos Rovaniemen maalaiskunta antaa oppilaat" Tarkoitti sitä, että kaikkeen säännölliseen ajoon piti olla liikennelupa. Eli tilausajon perusperiaate oli, että ajo oli satunnaista ja että samat asiakkaat jotka vietiin, myös tuotiin takaisin. Tietysti onnistui myös yksittäisen ryhmän vienti vaikka laivarantaan, mutta siihen piti asiakkaat tulla tilaajan puolelta. 
Oma lukunsa oli vielä reviirit, mistä sai ajaa tilausajoa, välillä oli sidottu kotikuntaan tai kotilääniin tai niihin kuntiin, mihin oli vakiovuoroja ja tilausbussien automäärä riippui linjoilla olevista autoista.
Ennen oli liikenneluvat jaettu tiukasti kaupunkien sisäisiin eli ns. maistraatin lupiin ja muihin eli ns. liikenneministeriön lupiin. Ministeriön lupia käsiteltiin eri alueitten aikataulukokouksissa, joiden luvista tehtiin aikataulupöytäkirjat. Pääsääntöisesti kaikki muutokset, sekä uudet luvat piti käsitellä näissä kokouksissa. Tämän käytännön etuna oli aikataulujen jatkuvuus ja muutoksista piti kuunnella mitä kanssayrittäjillä ja eri viranomaisilla oli sanottavaa. Joskus ministeriö pakkonaitti eri firmat, esimerkkinä 12:30 Helsingistä Kuopioon, missä lupa annettiin Savonlinjalle ja Kuopion Liikenteelle, vaikka kumpikin olisi halunnut sen yksin itselleen. Vastaavasta on kyse vaikka 9:15 Helsinki - Kotka. Kello 1:30 Helsinki - Rovaniemi -vuoroa piti aikoinaan oikein rakentaa. 1:30 -lähtö Jyväskylään oli helppo, kun samassa aikahaarukassa ei ollut entisiä, Jyväskylä - Oulu meni samoihin aikoihin entisen Postin pikan kanssa ja Oulu - Kemi oli taas entinen Alamäen vakio. Kemistä Rovaniemelle taisi mennä Postin vakio. 
Mitä tulee eiliseen joulupukkivuorohöpinään, on siinä sen verran katetta, että kun lukee, mitä tässä muut ovat esittäneet, niin voisi tulkita, että kun keksii jonkun perusteen, niin turha vaivata elykeskuksia, kun vaan ilmoittaa tilausajosta, ei tarvitse välittää loukkaako tämä liikenne entistä liikennettä jne. Ainahan isommissa kaupungeissa on joku tapahtuma, taidenäyttely ym.
Tiedänhän minä, että systeemit ovat muuttumassa ja muuttuneetkin, mutta ihmetten, miksi kaikki ei voi kunnioittaa siirtymäkausia ja odottaa yhtä vuotta, niin uusi liikenne ei aiheuttaisi närää ja oikeusjuttuja.

----------


## ultrix

No jos nyt katsoo minkä tahansa paikallislehden luokiteltuja ilmoituksia, niin läjäpäinhän siellä on nimenomaan seuramatkoja ympäri Suomea ja jopa sen rajojen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 5.7.

Helsinki-Tampere 9:45 lähtenyt Atro Vuolle (XEY-446) napsahti laturihihnat poikki ja matka päättyi Tiiriön ABC:lle. Mattilan Liikenteen auto (UVI-959) noukki matkustajat kyytiin ja jatkoi Linnainmaalle. 
Tampere-Helsinki 12:30 vuoro korvattiin autolla VYO-939.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Onpahan tuo Onnibus-toimijoiden hanke aika rankkaa yksityisyrittäjien palkatonta vapaaehtoistyötä linja-autoliikenteen kehittämiseksi: 
http://www.aamulehti.fi/Talous/11948...aistyolla.html
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...30483_uu.shtml

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onpahan tuo Onnibus-toimijoiden hanke aika rankkaa yksityisyrittäjien palkatonta vapaaehtoistyötä linja-autoliikenteen kehittämiseksi: 
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Talous/11948...aistyolla.html
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...30483_uu.shtml


Mikä tahansa startup vaatii vähintään yhtä näistä kolmesta: omaa palkatonta työtä, muiden sijoittajien rahaa tai lainaa. Yleensä kaikkia kolmea yhtä aikaa. Minusta saavutus ei ole ollenkaan huono. Yrityksen perustaminen on aina rankkaa, mutta jos firma kuitenkin pyörii tulorahoituksella nyt käynnistysvaiheessa, aiheuttaa se huomattavasti vähemmän harmaita hiuksia. Kuitenkin todellinen laajeneminen alkaa vasta 2014.

----------


## deepthroat

Eikös toinen näistä Onnibus- yrittäjistä ollut kyseisellä tilikaudella vielä Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän palveluksessa liikennejärjestelmiä suunittelemassa 4/5 sopimuksella, eli neljä päivää viikossa kuntayhtymällä ? Eli voitanee puhua taaskerran ja varsinkin Aamulehden kyseessä ollessa normaalin harhaanjohtavaksi otsikoinniksi, eli juuri tuosta OB-työstä palkkaa ei tullut, mutta toimeentulo oli turvattu, varmasti todella viisaasti uuden konseptin kyseessä ollessa , muuta kautta. Nykyiselläänhän tilanne käsittääkseni on toinen, eli ns. sivutoimia ei ole, vaan ansio on saatava omasta yrityksestä.

----------


## Allison

> Eikös toinen näistä Onnibus- yrittäjistä ollut kyseisellä tilikaudella vielä Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän palveluksessa liikennejärjestelmiä suunittelemassa 4/5 sopimuksella, eli neljä päivää viikossa kuntayhtymällä ? Eli voitanee puhua taaskerran ja varsinkin Aamulehden kyseessä ollessa normaalin harhaanjohtavaksi otsikoinniksi, eli juuri tuosta OB-työstä palkkaa ei tullut, mutta toimeentulo oli turvattu, varmasti todella viisaasti uuden konseptin kyseessä ollessa , muuta kautta. Nykyiselläänhän tilanne käsittääkseni on toinen, eli ns. sivutoimia ei ole, vaan ansio on saatava omasta yrityksestä.


Juuri näin. Minä olin kuntayhtymässä osa-aikatöissä, Rantalan Petteri Tampereen kaupungilla niinikään osa-aikaisesti. Pekka pyöritti Teiskon liikennettä ja Pertti Kiteellä Möttö Ky:n perinteistä pienimuotoista liikennöintiä. Onnibus alkoi siis pienimuotoisena harrastuksena, josta ei ole vieläkään palkkaa saanut, mutta hauskaa se on ollut.

Samaan aikaan on laitettu hirmuisia summia rahaa IT-kehitykseen (taustajärjestelmät hinnoitteluun, kapasiteetin hallintaan ja franchise-clearingiin, verkkokauppaan, mobiilimaksamiseen, kuljettaja-ipad-aplikaatioon...), mainontaan, työvaatteisiin.

Kaikki kuljettajat ovat tähän saakka olleet liikennöintiyritysten (kuten Möttö Ky tai Mikko Rindell Oy) palveluksessa ja palkkansa saaneet. Elokuussa tämä muuttuu siltä osin, että Onnibus Oy palkkaa kuljettajat omaan liikennetuotantoonsa. Eilen soittelin AKT:n Tampereen osastoon ja pyysin heitä meidän perehdytyspäivään pitämään infoa järjestäytymisestä ja pääluottamusmiehen valinnasta. Adamssonin Vili, joka on sattumoisin itse Paunun pääluottamusmies, lupasi tulla paikalle.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Onnibus iskee Paunun vanhaan jazz-apajaan: http://www.paunu.fi/PJ13.htm Paunun päätuote tuossa on matkat + konserttilippu mutta "Mahdollisuus lunastaa myös pelkät menopaluu-bussimatkat Kirjurinluodolle."


Eikös Paunu nyt mene Onnibussin reviireille? Ymmärtääkseni Masihan ei ole suostunut Porin linjalle, koska se oli Satakunnan paronien "reviirillä"? Niin miksi nyt sitten? Eikös tuo aiheuta "vakavaa haittaa" Onnibussille kun ajavat "tilausajoa" Jazzien aikaan Poriin? Eikö samalla systeemillä Onnibus voisi ajaa "tilausajoa" Tampere Las-Valkeakoski-Hämeenlinna-Helsinki Paunulaisen perässä? Vaikkapa nyt niin, että ajettaisiin "Tilausajona" Satamiin ja myytäisiin laivalippu päälle mutta myös mahdollisuus ostaa "pelkkä bussilippu"? Samalla systeemillähän toimii tuo Paunun Jazzien "tilausajo"..  :Redface: 

Satakunnan paronit näköjään ajaa Jazzien aikaan "pikavuoron" Pori-Tampere. Miten on mahdollista, että he vastusvat kaikkea mahdollista, mutta sitten yht äkkiä kun onkin Jazzit ajavat oman "Jazz Expressin"? Eikös tuon nyt pitäisi lähteä jostain Meriporista ja linja-autoasemalla ei tietenkään saisi käydä? Tuohan on pikavuoro, eli mennään Onnibussin reviirille ja aiheutetaan "vakavaa haittaa" kun tuo lähteekin sopivasti illalla myöhempään kun Onnibus, jolloin matkustajat menevätkin siihen..  :Cool:

----------


## Hatka

> Eikös Paunu nyt mene Onnibussin reviireille? Ymmärtääkseni Masihan ei ole suostunut Porin linjalle, koska se oli Satakunnan paronien "reviirillä"? Niin miksi nyt sitten?


Paunun matkapalveluhan on järjestänyt matkoja Poriin jo vuosikausia Jazzin aikana. :-)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli voitanee puhua taaskerran ja varsinkin Aamulehden kyseessä ollessa normaalin harhaanjohtavaksi otsikoinniksi, eli juuri tuosta OB-työstä palkkaa ei tullut, mutta toimeentulo oli turvattu, varmasti todella viisaasti uuden konseptin kyseessä ollessa , muuta kautta.


Eihän yhden työn palkattomuutta miksikään muuta se, jos ansioita tulee muualta. Onhan se nyt jokaiselle selvä, ettei kukaan rahatta elä, joten se on rahoitettava joko omista säästöistä tai sitten muista töistä. En siis näe mitenkään harhaanjohtavana tuota tekstiä. Eli uutisessa lukee, että yrittäjät ovat sijoittaneet työntekonsa yritykseen pääomana. Uutisen aiheena oli Onnibussin tulos ja sen analyysi, ei Onnibussin omistajien henkilökohtainen talous. Niin kuin kuuluukin. Yrittäjien oman elämänsä rahoitustapoja on ihan yhtä monta kuin yrittäjiäkin, eikä yrityksen uutisia lukevaa sellainen kiinnosta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:59 ----------




> Eikös tuo aiheuta "vakavaa haittaa" Onnibussille kun ajavat "tilausajoa" Jazzien aikaan Poriin?


Ehkä, mutta koska Onnibus ei aja yhtäkään linjaa siirtymäkauden lupien voimassa, kilpailijat saavat rauhassa yrittää aiheuttaa vakavaa haittaa niin paljon kuin lystäävät. Tosin pitkällä aikavälillä ne vain menestyvät, jotka yrittävät aiheuttaa matkustajille vakavaa lisähyötyä.

----------


## rane

Eihän nämä säät nyt niin helteisiä ole olleet, että joku tosissaan(?) alkaisi ajatella, että tilausajotoiminta loppuisi niillä väleillä, joilla on markkinaehtoista, reittiliikennelupaan perustuvaa liikennettä?

----------


## aki

V.Paunu on valittanut Onnibussista Hämeenlinnan Hallinto-oikeuteen. Kyse on Pirkkala-Härmälä-Helsinki-reitistä, yhtiö valittaa reitin pysäkeistä,koska "pysäkkien tuntumassa on laajalti asutusta kävelyetäisyydellä linja-autoasemalta ja sen lisäksi pysäkeille on kävelyetäisyys myös radan itäpuolisilta asuntoalueilta ja myös hyvät liityntäyhteydet kaupunkilinjoilta". Paunu vaatii reitin OB-liikenteelle kieltoa kunnes asiaan on saatu oikeuden tulkinta laista.

Lähde: Iltasanomat

----------


## Aleksi.K

Paunu nyt tuntuu valittavan joka asiasta mikä liittyy Onnibussiin. Taloussanomien verkkosivuilla asiasta oli myös juttua. Masi ei halunnut toimittajalle asiasta antaa kommentteja. Möttöä lainaten tuo touhu on jo ammattivalittamista. Hassuksi asian tekee se, että Paunu ei edes liikennöi reitillä..

----------


## kuukanko

Heinäkuun uutisvähyydessä uutinen tuosta leviää kulovalkean tavoin, tässä Taloussanomien juttu.

----------


## antti

Taloussanomat-lainaus: " He pyrkivät määrätietoisesti estämään meitä venyttämällä lainsäädännön siirtymäajan säännöksiä, Möttö sanoo Taloussanomille."   
Tosiasiassa kukahan tässä yrittää venyttää siirtymäajan säännöksiä.

----------


## jtm

> Paunu nyt tuntuu valittavan joka asiasta mikä liittyy Onnibussiin. Taloussanomien verkkosivuilla asiasta oli myös juttua. Masi ei halunnut toimittajalle asiasta antaa kommentteja. Möttöä lainaten tuo touhu on jo ammattivalittamista. Hassuksi asian tekee se, että Paunu ei edes liikennöi reitillä..


Eikös Martti ja Masi ole kaksi eri asiaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikös Martti ja Masi ole kaksi eri asiaa?


Ihan niin kuin Pentti ja Pena. Eli Masi on Martti Paunun kutsumanimi.

----------


## dreamy83

Tuo joukkoliikennelaki on taas tyypillinen esimerkki siitä, miten tässä maassa estetään lailla uusien työpaikkojen syntyminen ja tukitaan talouskasvu ja estetään liikenteen kehittyminen. Tätäkin palstaa seuraa varmasti Linja-autoliiton väkeä, joten olisi kyllä todella hienoa, jos Linja-autoliitto tulisi ulos ja esittäisi uskottavat perustelut siihen, miksi vanha järjestelmä pitäisi säilyttää sellaisenaan. Tähän mennessä kannat ovat näkyneet väittämillä, miten he kannattavat vapaata liikennettä, ja miten pitäisi jatkossakin suojella tiettyjä yhtiöitä ja maksaa seutulippujen muodossa kilpailuttamatta tukia.

Meillä ei ole korruptiota, meillä on maan tapa. Myös lain säätäneet poliitikot voisivat tulla esiin ja ottaa vastuu tehdyistä asioista.

----------


## JaniP

Hyvien veljieen asemaa ja rahatuloja näillä suojataan. Suomi on todella sairas pienen porukan hiekkalaatikko, johon on muiden vaikea tulla leikkimään omia leikkejään.

VR:n ja Finavian voisi pilkkoa palasiin ja sukuyhtiöt vois painua vaikka venäjälle kartelleineen pyörimään.

----------


## moxu

Eipä nyt välttämättä niinkään. Sukuoikeusfirmojen vuoroissa on nykyään varsin mukavia tarjouksia, joiden tulo tietenkin on Onnibussin kilpailun aiheuttamaa, mutta samalla tietynlainen osoitus siitä, että yritykset ovat elinkelpoisia ja niillä on mahdollisuus uudistua ja vastata ajan haasteisiin. Samalla paikallis- ja alueliikenteen siirtyminen yhteiskunnan ostopalveluksi poistaa näiltä firmoilta yhden aika ison rasitteen. Eri asia on tietysti, kykenevätkö ELY-keskukset luomaan toimivaa kilpailutettua joukkoliikenneverkkoa, mutta se ei sinällään ole liikennöitsijöiden ongelma.
Kävin muuten edellisviikolla Tampereella ja maksoin Paunun kyydistä yhteensä 12 ja menen ensi viikolla Turkuun Vainin dumpulla hintaan 5 ja tulen sieltä takaisin Pohjolan verkkotarjouksella 10. Tällaiset hinnat ovat alle sarjalippujen kertamatkan, mutta juuri paljon matkustaville niitä voisi kaupata. Bussien korkea käyttökate on viime kädessä kaikkien etu ja se, mihin kaikkien pitäisi pyrkiä.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki - Rauma -linjalla ei ainakaan kalustolla juhlita: siellä ajeli tänään yli 20-vuotias ex-Pohjolan Liikenne 105 ilman merkkiäkään uudesta omistajasta. Linjakilven virkaa toimitti A4 tuulilasin alakulmassa, jossa luki muutaman sentin kokoisilla kirjaimilla "ONNIBUS RAUMA".

----------


## 034

Edellämainitun Deltan kilvet PL:n aikana:  LFS-189. Näyttänyt olevan Pihlavamäellä ja jossain maininta H.Ukkosesta
Tässä kuvassa ja vanhassa PL:n kuvassa autossa ei ole ajovalot päällä. PL:n kuvassa se tosin on paikallaan.
PL:n kuva:
http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/P/Po...89+kutter7.jpg

----------


## Nak

Olenkin nähnyt tuon useasti Ruoholahdessa pysäkillä, mutta olen luullut joksikin keikka-autoksi, kun siinä ei tosiaan ole oikein viitteitä siitä, että olisi linja-ajossa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lasse

> Helsinki - Rauma -linjalla ei ainakaan kalustolla juhlita: siellä ajeli tänään yli 20-vuotias ex-Pohjolan Liikenne 105 ilman merkkiäkään uudesta omistajasta. Linjakilven virkaa toimitti A4 tuulilasin alakulmassa, jossa luki muutaman sentin kokoisilla kirjaimilla "ONNIBUS RAUMA".


Mainostaahan se vakio-auton virkaa toimittava sisäänajettua Scaniakin olevansa Kesälahden Linjan ajoneuvo.

Myös Keskimatkojen Pori-Helsinki linjan Irizar esiintyy huomattavan anonyyminä. Eikä se Volvokaan ihan Onnibus väreissä ole.

----------


## kuukanko

> Myös Keskimatkojen Pori-Helsinki linjan Irizar esiintyy huomattavan anonyyminä. Eikä se Volvokaan ihan Onnibus väreissä ole.


Niitä Irizareja on itse asiassa kaksi samanlaista, VVV-644 ja VVV-655. Jazzien aikana tupla-autona oli useampanakin päivänä Puistolantien auton Haldin & Rose -väreissä oleva LIB-676. Kaikissa noissa sentäs oli tuulilasilla iso Onnibus-kyltti.

Ei nuo ainakaan kovin hyvää eikä varsinkaan yhtenäistä yrityskuvaa levitä. Olen tottunut näkemään entisten omistajien väreissä olevaa kalustoa tuulilasikyltein fotobus.msk.ru-saitilla, en niinkään länsimaissa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Helsinki - Rauma -linjalla ei ainakaan kalustolla juhlita: siellä ajeli tänään yli 20-vuotias ex-Pohjolan Liikenne 105 ilman merkkiäkään uudesta omistajasta.


Pitänee myös huomauttaa, että Savonmafian linjoilla kalustolla ei ole juhlittu enään pitkään aikaan. Siellä vasta niitä pommeja löytyykin. Ja mikäs vika hienossa Deltaisessa on? Lisäksi on huomautettava, että Onniallianssissa on pieniä firmoja, ehkä ne ei tosta noin vaan uusia autoja ostele. Eikä myöskään kaikkien kartellifirmojen kalustossa ole hurraamista, saati sitten yhtenäisyydessä kun EB-autolla vedetään 870 vakioita joka ikisen Kylänurkan kautta..

----------


## 339-DF

Eihän tuossa ole lopulta kyse kuin siitä, mitä matkustaja arvostaa: edullista hintaa vai upouutta autoa. Ei niitä busseja osteta bussiharrastajien miellyttämiseksi.

Monta kertaa olen miettinyt, miten paljon edullisemmaksi tulisi taksimatka siistissä muutaman vuoden ikäisessä Toyotassa tai Skodassa. Sitähän saattaisi vaikka innostua käyttämäänkin niitä takseja, jos hinnat olisivat edes jollain lailla kohtuulliset. Samasta asiasta tuossa on kyse, vaikka se auto on vähän isompi.

----------


## VHi

> Eihän tuossa ole lopulta kyse kuin siitä, mitä matkustaja arvostaa: edullista hintaa vai upouutta autoa. Ei niitä busseja osteta bussiharrastajien miellyttämiseksi.
> 
> Monta kertaa olen miettinyt, miten paljon edullisemmaksi tulisi taksimatka siistissä muutaman vuoden ikäisessä Toyotassa tai Skodassa. Sitähän saattaisi vaikka innostua käyttämäänkin niitä takseja, jos hinnat olisivat edes jollain lailla kohtuulliset. Samasta asiasta tuossa on kyse, vaikka se auto on vähän isompi.


Tuo taksiesimerkki on ehkä vähän huono, koska kaluston kulut on taksiautoilijoilla 5-10%, kun esimerkiksi yksistään palkka n. 40% ja palkan sivukulut 20-25%. Tai jotain sinne päin.

Joka tapauksessa hyvähän olisi jos keksittäisiin jokin yhtenäinen tapa, jolla Onnibussin brändi autossa näkyy, esimerkiksi kylkiin ja keulaan lyötävät magneeteilla pysyvät mainoskyltit, kuten autokouluautoissa, jotka usein jatkavat työpäivän jälkeen omistajan henkilökohtaisina ajokkeina-

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuo taksiesimerkki on ehkä vähän huono, koska kaluston kulut on taksiautoilijoilla 5-10%, kun esimerkiksi yksistään palkka n. 40% ja palkan sivukulut 20-25%. Tai jotain sinne päin.


Aika lähellähän kustannusrakenne on sitten bussiliikenteen kustannusrakennetta.

Mutta ei perusmatkustajan silmään hyvältä näyttävän kaluston tarvitse olla tuliterää, sen tarvitsee vain olla siistiä ja täyttää perustarpeet. Tuollainen rähjäinen vanha bussi, jossa ei ole edes linjakilpeä, ei herätä luottamusta. Ei puhuta kovinkaan suurista summista, että tuollaiset asiat saisi kuntoon.

Onnibus on markkinoinut halpabussikonseptia kertomalla, etteivät halpabussit ole sen huonompia kuin muutkaan bussit - enkä näe mitään syytä, miksi pitäisi ollakaan. Nyt tuo Rauman bussi kuitenkin näyttää minusta siltä, että joko sen liikennöitsijä ei välitä palvelun laadusta tai sillä on vakavia talousongelmia, jotka estävät pienetkin panostukset. Talouslehtien protestilistat tosin kertovatkin talousongelmista...

----------


## 339-DF

Se on tietysti selvä, että Onnibus-nimen pitäisi näkyä teippauksena auton kyljessä.

Minusta tuo valokuvassa esiintyvä bussi ei kuvan perusteella vaikuta mitenkään erityisen rähjäiseltä, mutta vaikka vaikuttaisikin, niin eivät se rähjäisyys ja ikä ole ongelma. Ne, jotka haluavat upouuden auton kyytiä, maksavat siitä eivätkä astu tuohon autoon. Maailma ei ole tässäkään asiassa mustavalkoinen; tarjotaan kansalle vaihtoehtoja, niin on jokaiselle jotakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:05 ----------




> Tuo taksiesimerkki on ehkä vähän huono, koska kaluston kulut on taksiautoilijoilla 5-10%, kun esimerkiksi yksistään palkka n. 40% ja palkan sivukulut 20-25%. Tai jotain sinne päin.


Työvoima on Suomessa poskettoman kallista. Mutta jos palkkakulut ovat 40 %, niin eivät ne sivukulut ole silloin 20 % vaan noin 0,3 x 40 % eli 12 %. Tietysti se, että henkilöstökuluihin menee 52 % on jo huikaisevan paljon.

Laskitko kalustoon kuuluvaksi investoinnin vai myös huollot ym? Vähän kuin kalustopäivä, vai? Paljonko menee sitten kilsoihin eli polttoaineet ym?

----------


## antti

Aika ronskia Mennään Bussilla Oy:n tilausajotouhu.                                                                                            http://www.onnibus.fi/koe-pendon-nopeus/
Minä olen sen verran vanha gubbe, että tulkitsen tällaisen toiminnan luvattomaksi linjaliikenteeksi.

----------


## sm3

> Aika ronskia Mennään Bussilla Oy:n tilausajotouhu.                                                                                            http://www.onnibus.fi/koe-pendon-nopeus/
> Minä olen sen verran vanha gubbe, että tulkitsen tällaisen toiminnan luvattomaksi linjaliikenteeksi.


Tietävät sen itsekkin varmasti harvinaisen hyvin ja siksi onkin erikseen mainita että ajetaan tilausajona jolloin siihen voidaan vedota jos joku valittaa että olisi luvatonta reittiliikennettä.

----------


## tlajunen

Toisin sanoen, mikä tahansa luvaton reittiliikenne muuttuu taikaiskusta luvalliseksi, kunhan vain se kerrotaan "ajettavan tilausajona", vaikka kukaan ei ole ajoa tilannut.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Toisin sanoen, mikä tahansa luvaton reittiliikenne muuttuu taikaiskusta luvalliseksi, kunhan vain se kerrotaan "ajettavan tilausajona", vaikka kukaan ei ole ajoa tilannut.


Härskiä toimintaa.

Onnibushan voisi ajaa kaikki reittinsä tilausajoina, niin ei tarvitsisi huolehtia muiden firmojen valituksista.

----------


## 339-DF

Yksi yksittäinen kampanjaluonteinen eestaas-ajo, jonka Onnibus ostaa Mennään Bussilla Oy:ltä ja jolle se myy liput, täyttää minusta aivan hyvin tilausajoliikenteen kriteerit. Onnibus on vuokrannut tältä firmalta bussin, kantaa taloudellisen vastuun ja myy sinne etukäteen tuoleja, jolloin kyytiin otetaan ennalta määritelty porukka.

Jos tuo liikenne olisi säännöllistä ja jatkuvaa, niin tilanne olisi erilainen. Samoin, jos lipun voisi ostaa auton ovelta. Tosin esimerkiksi lentoliikenteessä sekään ei näytä käytännössä olevan ongelma, vaan kansainvälisiä reittilupia kierretään "ovelasti" lentämällä charter-lentoja, joille kuka tahansa voi ostaa pelkän lentolipun vailla muita palveluita ja jotka ovat säännöllisiä esimerkiksi kerran viikossa, ja jos lennolla on tilaa, ei mikään estä ostamasta lippua vasta lentoasemalla.

Yrittäisitte nyt ystävät hyvät pyrkiä jonkinlaiseen objektiivisuuteen tässä Onni-vihassanne. Koko ketju on yksi jlf:n hupaisimmista, kun kaikilla on tunteet niin pinnassa, että järki jää taka-alalle. Minä en ole koskaan Onnilla matkustanut, enkä näe sen suurempaa syytä matkustaakaan. Mutta enpä ole matkustanut muullakaan kaukobussilla sitten vuoden 1995. Että aika rauhassa, virtuaaliseen partaani naureskellen, näitä juttuja luen.

----------


## sm3

> Yrittäisitte nyt ystävät hyvät pyrkiä jonkinlaiseen objektiivisuuteen tässä Onni-vihassanne. Koko ketju on yksi jlf:n hupaisimmista, kun kaikilla on tunteet niin pinnassa, että järki jää taka-alalle. Minä en ole koskaan Onnilla matkustanut, enkä näe sen suurempaa syytä matkustaakaan. Mutta enpä ole matkustanut muullakaan kaukobussilla sitten vuoden 1995. Että aika rauhassa, virtuaaliseen partaani naureskellen, näitä juttuja luen.


Tunteet eivät ole ainakaan minulla millään tavalla pinnalla koska ei minulla ole mitään syytä siihen. 

Jos sitä tilausajo tekstiä ei olisi niin sen voisivat matkustajat ja muut tahot käsittää reittiliikenteeksi jolle myydään lippuja myös pysäkeillä, joten kuten totesin on se teksti siinä jotta kukaan ei voi väittää (luvattomaksi) reittiliikenne ajoksi. Se ei ole siinä koristeena vaan varmuuden vuoksi kuten vaikka kahvikupissa oleva "Varo! Kahvi voi olla kuumaa"

Ympäri Suomea näkyy aina puolutusvoimien lomabusseja, kyseessä on reittiliikenteen kaltainen toiminta mutta tilausajona. Matka varattava etukäteen. Tämä Onnin toiminta ei eroa siitä mitenkään. Siinä ei ole mitään pahaa minusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta enpä ole matkustanut muullakaan kaukobussilla sitten vuoden 1995.


Täytyypä korjata, että vuonna 2009 matkustin Meksikossa kaukobussilla! No, siellä nyt ei tällaisia Onni-kiistoja tietenkään tarvitsekaan käydä, bussifirmoja on vaikka kuinka monta ja asiakas valitsee, kenen luukulle menee ja millä perusteella. Oli muuten yllättävän siisti bussi, ihan länsimaiseen verrattava. Odotin jotain romua ja paria kanaa jaloissa. Vaan eipä silti, en mä välttämättä ottaisi meksikolaisesta yhteiskunnasta kovin paljon mallia tänne Suomeen.

----------


## Hux

> Minä olen sen verran vanha gubbe, että tulkitsen tällaisen toiminnan luvattomaksi linjaliikenteeksi.


Pari kolme vuotta sitten menin pikavuorolla Kärkölän Järvelästä Forssaan. Matkahuollon sivuilta etsin vuoron  Yhdysliikenne Oy. Paikalle kaarsi EB bussi kyljessä luki Pekolan Liikenne. Sain kuitin, jossa myös luki Pekolan Liikenne Oy. Liikenneluvan omistaa Yhdysliikenne Oy ja liikenteen ajaa toinen yhtiö. TÄMÄ se vasta luvatonta liikennettä on. 
Se, että yhtiöt kuuluu samaan konserniin tai samoille omistajille, ei oikeuta liikenneluvattomaan toimintaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Pari kolme vuotta sitten menin pikavuorolla Kärkölän Järvelästä Forssaan. Matkahuollon sivuilta etsin vuoron  Yhdysliikenne Oy. Paikalle kaarsi EB bussi kyljessä luki Pekolan Liikenne. Sain kuitin, jossa myös luki Pekolan Liikenne Oy. Liikenneluvan omistaa Yhdysliikenne Oy ja liikenteen ajaa toinen yhtiö. TÄMÄ se vasta luvatonta liikennettä on. 
> Se, että yhtiöt kuuluu samaan konserniin tai samoille omistajille, ei oikeuta liikenneluvattomaan toimintaan.


en ole nähnyt ao. liikennelupaa. Lukeeko siinä, että vuoroja ei ajeta yhteistyössä Pekolan ja Yhdysliikenteen välillä ovathan samaa konsernia. Entä sitten KA-yhtiöt? 

Toisaalta liikenneluvathan eivät estä alihankintaa. Vuoron ajamista vuokratulla kalustolla.

Onnibus taas yllä kehittää luvattoman reittivuoron ja naamioi sen tilausajoksi. Eikö olisi mukavaa, jos kaikki linja-autoliikenne muuttuisi "tilausajoiksi".

----------


## antti

Viha on turhan voimakas sana tunteisiini Onnibussia kohtaan. Ennemminkin ihmettely ja välillä sääli ao. firman toimintatapoja kohtaan. Jos jatkuvasti ollaan laillisuuden rajamailla ja kokoajan itketään, kun milloin viranomaiset, milloin kanssayrittäjät tai Matkahuolto sortaa, jopa uhataan häkin heilumisella MH:n hallitusta, niin onko ihme, että joku voi olla eri mieltäkin Onnibussin uhoamista kohtaan. 
Mitä tulee siihen, että yhdysliikenteen vuorolla on Pekolan auto, on aivan normaalia alihankinta- tai yhteistoimintaa. Yhtä lailla GoldLinen vuorolla voi olla Jyväskylän Liikenne tai Linja-Karjalan vuorolla Savonlinja. Tai jopa Helsingin Bussiliikenteen vuorolla olevan auton papereissa voi lukea Helb-Fleet. Viimeisessä esimerkissä kuskit vielä myyvät HSL:n lippuja. Jopa Onnibus-vuoroilla löytyy esimerkkinä lupa on Mikko Rindellillä ja auton haltija Mennään Bussilla.

----------


## hylje

> Odotin jotain romua ja paria kanaa jaloissa.


Sekin olisi varmasti löytynyt viimeistään sieltä meksikolaisen slummin bussiasemalta. Meitä on moneen bussiin, mitäpä turhaan kieltämään huonoja asioita jos vain hinta on kohdallaan.

Hienompi vapaan joukkoliikenteen seuraus on muuten se, että itsenäiset suorilla lipputuloilla itsensä elättävät pikkubussiyrittäjät yrittävät ajaa mahdollisimman kaukana toisistaan, koska peräkkäinajossa vain ensimmäinen tienaa. Tämä toki pätee lähinnä siellä, missä ylipäätään kannattaa ajaa joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## kuukanko

Minusta Onnibus on parasta, mitä suomalaisessa bussiliikenteessä on tapahtunut sitten suurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttamisen. Voi olla, että ilman Onnibusia päättäjät olisivat jopa taipuneet siirtymäajan jatkamiseen tai muihin kilpailun avaamisen vesittäviin toimiin. Itsekään en ole matkustanut Onnibusilla, mutta Onnibusin ansiota olevilla VR:n ja Pohjolan Liikenteen tarjouslipuilla kyllä.

Minusta on kuitenkin ikävää, että Onnibus on ottanut saman likaisen pelin asenteen, mikä joillakin perinteisillä bussifirmoilla on, ja jatkaa siltä osin alan vinoutunutta toimintakulttuuria. Kun toimintamalli on muita parempi, riittäisi se yksinään muiden pieksemiseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Aika ronskia Mennään Bussilla Oy:n tilausajotouhu.                                                                                            http://www.onnibus.fi/koe-pendon-nopeus/
> Minä olen sen verran vanha gubbe, että tulkitsen tällaisen toiminnan luvattomaksi linjaliikenteeksi.


Minä tulkitsen tämän ryhmämatkaksi.

----------


## VHi

> Työvoima on Suomessa poskettoman kallista. Mutta jos palkkakulut ovat 40 %, niin eivät ne sivukulut ole silloin 20 % vaan noin 0,3 x 40 % eli 12 %. Tietysti se, että henkilöstökuluihin menee 52 % on jo huikaisevan paljon.
> 
> Laskitko kalustoon kuuluvaksi investoinnin vai myös huollot ym? Vähän kuin kalustopäivä, vai? Paljonko menee sitten kilsoihin eli polttoaineet ym?


Heitin numerot ihan hatusta. Täältä löytyy hyvä blogi aiheesta http://taksissa.vuodatus.net/lue/200...aksa-muodostuu

----------


## pehkonen

> Minä tulkitsen tämän ryhmämatkaksi.


Pitäisi olla kokonaan etukäteen tilattu suljettu matka. Maksana yhdistys tai ryhmä. Nyt näin ei ole -> Rike

----------


## Matkalainen

> Pitäisi olla kokonaan etukäteen tilattu suljettu matka. Maksana yhdistys tai ryhmä. Nyt näin ei ole -> Rike


Eli tämäkin on rike: Ostosmatka Helsinkiin ja Ikeaan la 14.9.2013?

----------


## Jarppi

Esimerkki Onnibussin ammattimaisesta toiminnasta. Päivällä Kampissa jakoauto oli purkamassa kuormaansa hänelle määrätyssä laiturissa 9. Onnibus saapuu Turusta ja kuljettaja hätyyttää jakoautokuskia pois "hänen" paikaltaan. Jakoautokuski varmistaa, että kyseisestä laiturista ei ole lähtöä seuraavan 30 minuutin aikana, joten hän kerkeää hoitaa työnsä ketään häiritsemättä. Tästä suivaantuneena Onnin kuski päättää parkkeerata auton poikittain jakoauton eteen ja samalla tukii pari muuta laituria. Onnin kuskia kuulutetaan ympäri Kamppia, jotta auto saataisiin siirrettyä pois muiden edestä. Paikalle tilatut Poliisit pitivät pitkän puhuttelun kun kuski viimein suvaitsi kömpiä ulos piilostaan ja toivottavasti kirjoittivat kunnon sakot. Käsittämättöminä Euroopan omistajina tuntuvat nuo punapaidat itseään pitävän. Vaihtoehtona olisi ollut ajaa bussi parkiin tauon ajaksi ihan siihen tarkoitukseen varatuille paikoille. Parkkipaikkoja on kesällä vapaana ihan riittävästi.

----------


## sm3

Onnibussihan seisoo siinä 9 laiturissa vähintään jo yli tuntia ennen lähtöä varmaassa paikkaa vaikka tosiaan siellä terminaalissa on taukoparkki myös. Onkohan tämäkin jokin käsikirjoitettu ilmaista julkisuutta temppu ja nyt jo jakelukuskitkin sortavat pikku onnia  :Laughing:  Huomenna vuorossa iso ruikutus tiedote miten MH sortaa heitä antamalla jonkun muun käyttää heidän omaa rakasta pikku laituria.

Ihan ne normi pelissäännöt tuntuu nyt olevan niin hukassa että kovin suurta luottamusta ei Rindelin kuljettajat (yleistän ihan tarkotuksella koska enhän voi tietää kuka kuljettaja on kyseessä) nyt nauti varsinkin kun ajattelee että bussia ajaa henkilö joka ei kykene normaaliin yhteistoimintaan muun maailman kanssa.

Että, pakkohan tässä on nyt vähän ihmetellä millä perusteilla pääsee ajamaan pikavuoroautoa Onnille? Hyvä juttu tässä on se ettei tämä ole kilahtanut motarilla ja ajanut jotakuta päin kun on kehdannut hänet ohittaa tms. vaan vasta perillä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta tuo valokuvassa esiintyvä bussi ei kuvan perusteella vaikuta mitenkään erityisen rähjäiseltä, mutta vaikka vaikuttaisikin, niin eivät se rähjäisyys ja ikä ole ongelma.


Mitähän ajattelivat ne matkustajat, jotka tänään matkustivat tuolla bussilla Onnibus-vuoroa Raumasta Helsinkiin, kun bussi hajosi kesken matkan ja korjaaminen vei yli tunnin? Tallinnan laivalle menossa olleet matkustajat myöhästyivät laivalta. Tuskin matkustajista juuri kukaan kuitenkaan lippua ostaessaan tiesi, että bussina on vanha huonokuntoinen kehäraakki, jonka hajoamistodennäköisyys on suurempi kuin "normaalien" bussien.

----------


## J_J

> Mitähän ajattelivat ne matkustajat, jotka tänään matkustivat tuolla bussilla Onnibus-vuoroa Raumasta Helsinkiin, kun bussi hajosi kesken matkan ja korjaaminen vei yli tunnin?


On ollut tapana sanoa "tälläisellä hinnalla saa tälläistä palvelua"  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitäisi olla kokonaan etukäteen tilattu suljettu matka. Maksana yhdistys tai ryhmä. Nyt näin ei ole -> Rike


Onko tämä ihan sinun omaa ajatteluasi, vai mihin tuo määrittelysi perustuu? Jos asia on kuten väität, niin mieleen tulee satoja lähtöjä viikottain, jotka ovat volyymiltään aika lailla pahempi rike kuin Onnin yksi kampanjaluonteinen vuoropari. Mutta ne eivät tosin ole Onnibus-lähtöjä. Huvittaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:43 ----------




> Mitähän ajattelivat ne matkustajat, jotka tänään matkustivat tuolla bussilla Onnibus-vuoroa Raumasta Helsinkiin, kun bussi hajosi kesken matkan ja korjaaminen vei yli tunnin?


Ajattelivat varmaan, että olisi kannattanut maksaa matkasta vähän enemmän. Että ei ikinä enää Onnibusilla. Sinänsä tuo insidentti tuli kuin tilauksesta näitä meidän keskusteluja ajaellen, eikö vaan?  :Wink: 

Tuossa takavuosina Finnairin kaukoliikennelaivasto koostui lentokoneista, jotka olivat parikymmentä vuotta vanhoja ja jota konetyyppiä ei enää juuri kukaan muu käyttänyt lentoliikenteessä. Mädärit hajoilivat aivan jatkuvasti, eikä korjaaminen varsinkaan kotipesän ulkopuolella yleensä onnistunut, kun ei varaosia ollut ym. Jos tuon tiesi ja jos piti olla perillä tiettyyn aikaan, valitsi jonkun muun lentoyhtiön. Jos ei tiennyt tai jos perillepääsyllä ei ollut niin väliä, niin sitten saattoi lentää Finnairilla ja manata sitten, että ei ikinä enää sinivalkoisilla siivillä. Ja Finnair ei edes ollut yleisesti ottaen se halvin vaihtoehto.

----------


## Koala

> On ollut tapana sanoa "tälläisellä hinnalla saa tälläistä palvelua"


Paunun bussi ei ole koskaan hajonnut kesken matkan ja jos onkin, on vara-autoja vähän joka paikassa ettei tuntia mene?

----------


## kuukanko

> Sinänsä tuo insidentti tuli kuin tilauksesta näitä meidän keskusteluja ajaellen, eikö vaan?


Näinpä, mutta en usko, että sattumalta. Nähtyäni ja kuultuani sen bussin minulle ainakin tuli välittömästi mielikuva, että tuo bussi jättää tielle aika usein.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Näinpä, mutta en usko, että sattumalta. Nähtyäni ja kuultuani sen bussin minulle ainakin tuli välittömästi mielikuva, että tuo bussi jättää tielle aika usein.


Minulle tulee samoja mielikuvia aina nähdessäni Velj. Salmelan kulkuneuvon. Osataan sitä muuallakin kuin Onnilla.

Olen samaa mieltä muutaman kirjoittajan kanssa, että Onnibus on pitkään aikaan parasta mitä suomalaisessa joukkoliikenteessä on tapahtunut, niin paikalleen jämähtänyt ja kangistunut auringonlaskun ala koko joukkoliikenneala on ollut jo pitkään. Vaikuttaa sille, että monopoleihin perustuvat läänitykset eivät ole kyenneet saamaan aikaiseksi kattavaa ja toimivaa joukkoliikennettä koko maahan ostoliikenteen korvauksista huolimatta, vaan alasta on tullut valtaväyliä ja väestökeskuksia palveleva kermankuorintaorganisaatio, jossa kilpaillaan nimellisesti ja muodollisesti muttei todellisesti. Monopolien suojassa on vuosikymmeniä tehty "liiketoimintaa" jonka mielivallan uhreiksi ovat joutuneet monopolialueella asuvat kansalaiset. Kemi-Tornio-Oulu -alueella on hyvin nähtävissä kuinka alueen väestö on valtion määräyksellä "annettu" Salmelan käyttäjiksi ja samalla suojattu Salmela kaikelta kilpailulta alalla. Toivottavasti Onnibus yrityksenä ja etenkin kilpailun sekä markkinan avaajana onnistuisi saamaan alan auringon takaisin nousuun.

Nuo kalustorikot ja kuljettajapöljäilyt eivät minusta ole mitenkään erityisen Onnillisia tempauksia vaan koko alahan on kunnostautunut milloin nyrkkiä puivilla tai kiilaavilla tms. lakkoherkillä ammattilaisilla, joille asiakas on vain riesa. Sitä peiliä ei tarvitse pelkästään Onnibusilla katsella vaan kaikkialla alalla. AKT on ilmeisimmin moisen typeryyden keskeinen ammattikorkeakoulu luoden erinomaista julkikuvaa alalle pitämällä lakkoaikaan varikkojen porteilla kaikista tolloimmat nyrkkisankarit näkyvästi esillä pieksämässä tai kovistelemassa veljellisesti kollegoitaan. Keskeinen pöljämotkotuksen kohde lienee siis enemminkin AKT ja sen asennekasvattamo kuin jokin alan yrityksistä. Porttipaineissa kun ei yrityksen sanaa ole edes paikalla.
Selvää on, että yrityskulttuureillakin on asiassa vaikutuksensa eli toisissa yhtiöissä AKT-pöljäpulverin vaikutuksia kyetään juurimaan tarkemmin piiloon. Toivottavasti Onni tässä Onnistuu.

Kalustorikot ovat tietenkin ikäviä, mutteivat käsittääkseni mahdottomia edes Paunulla vaikka hienoissa linjavaunuissa ajeluttavatkin tuoleja pitkin suomalaista maisemaa.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Paunun bussi ei ole koskaan hajonnut kesken matkan ja jos onkin, on vara-autoja vähän joka paikassa ettei tuntia mene?


Perinteisesti muut kartellifirmat ovat auttaneet, koska kartellifirmojen välillä vallitsevat Hyvät Välit. Onnibusilla taas ei ole poikkeustilanteiden paikkaamisen kannalta yhtä hyviä kavereita kotikaupunkien ulkopuolella, sillä OB-firmoilla ja OB-firmojen kavereilla on yleensä enemmän protesteja Kauppalehden listalla kuin linja-autoja ja työntekijöitä yhteensä.

----------


## JaM

> Hyvä juttu tässä on se ettei tämä ole kilahtanut motarilla ja ajanut jotakuta päin kun on kehdannut hänet ohittaa tms. vaan vasta perillä.


Tätä motarilla kilahtamista olen miettinyt juuri tuolla Turku-Helsinki välillä. Vainio ja Pohjolahan ottivat alkuvuodesta Onnista mallia ja alkoivat käyttää Salossa Piihovin rampilla olevaa pysäkkiä Turku-Helsinki expressien pysäkkinä. Aikataulullisesti tuo on erittäin herkullinen kohta sillä tasalta Raisiosta lähtevä Onnibus ja puolelta Turusta lähtevä express osuvat aikataulunsa mukaan Piihoviin kahden minuutin välein. Esimerkiksi seuraava Onnibus-lähtö Raisiosta kello 15:00 on Piihovilla 16:12 kun taas Pohjolan 15:30 express on siinä aikataulunsa mukaan 16:10. 

Omien havaintojeni mukaan Vainion ja Pohjolan 40 minuutin ajoaika tuolle välille on lähinnä fantasiaa ja käytännössä motarilla körötellään Onnibus edellä ja minuutin-parin takamatkalla tulee sitten Vainio tai Pohjola. Se onkin sitten se hekuman hetki kun joskus molempien firmojen autot osuvat Isokylän tunneliin samaan aikaan ja ryhdytään arpomaan ja sovittamaan, että kumpi ajaa ramppiin ekana. Paikallistuntemattomille kerrottakoon että rampin erkanemiskaista alkaa jo tuolta tunnelista.

Noilla aikatauluilla kun ajavat niin on melko selvää, että silloin tällöin kohtaamisia Piihovilla tulee.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Vaikuttaa sille, että monopoleihin perustuvat läänitykset eivät ole kyenneet saamaan aikaiseksi kattavaa ja toimivaa joukkoliikennettä koko maahan ostoliikenteen korvauksista huolimatta, vaan alasta on tullut valtaväyliä ja väestökeskuksia palveleva kermankuorintaorganisaatio, jossa kilpaillaan nimellisesti ja muodollisesti muttei todellisesti. Monopolien suojassa on vuosikymmeniä tehty "liiketoimintaa" jonka mielivallan uhreiksi ovat joutuneet monopolialueella asuvat kansalaiset. .


ELY:t (ja sitä ennen läänit) ja kunnat valittavat aina ostojen suhteen, ettei ole rahaa jolla ostaa. Kunnat ovat ostaneet aina tiukasti vain ja ainoastaan omien alueittensa sisäpuolista liikennettä, jos ovat ostaanet. Ainakin omakohtaisesti olen kokenut nuo ostot käytännössä "järjettömiksi", koska ne harvoin ovat luoneet mitään järkeviä kulkuyhteyksiä. Ts. A ja B pisteiden välillä on ollut kaksi vuoroparia joista toinen on supistettu taloudellisesti kannattamattomana. Ely on voinut ostaa joko vuoroparin tai osan (jos kyseessä on ollut osalinjan supistus) mutta se ei ole enää välttämättä muodostanut loogista kulkuyhteyttä kuten aiemmat yhteydet. Muistaakseni joskus ELY on lopettanut oston, jota on seurannut pikaisesti jäljellä olleen (vielä oston aikana ilman ostorahaa toimineen vuoron) supistus koska sen käyttäjillä ei ole ollut enää toista yhteyttä jonka vuoksi olivat vaihtaneet omaan autoon tms. Ostoissa on siis harvoin ollut ulospäin näkyvää järkeä eli supistusten yhteydessä ei ole ostettu sitä mitä on lopetettu vaan ostettu jotain aivan muuta. Kun ottaa huomioon ELY:n ja kuntien nykyisen taloustilanteen, tulee väistämättä mieleen, ettei "uusi ja uljas" yhteiskunnan joukkoliikenne voi mitenkään olla välttämättä edes yhtä laajaa kuin nykyinen liikenne koska tällöin loppuu rahat. 
Ja monopolikysymyshän pitäisi olla jo selvää? Ennen uutta joukkoliikennelakia ja sen siirtymäaikaa ministeriö/lääninhallitukset myönsivät linjaluvat. Periaatteessa _kuka tahansa_ saattoi hakea liikennettä _mihin tahansa_. Toki haetun alueen liikennöijät tietysti vastustivat hakemusta, tuskin kukaan täälläkään kirjoittava oikeasti yrittäjänä toivottaisi kovasti kilpailevan yrityksen naapuriinsa tai samaan kauppakeskukseen. Eli "monopolia" ei ole ollut olemassa (jos on vieläkään) ennen uusinta lakia. Se, että monella alueella liikenne keskittyi vain yhden toimijan käsiin on ihan luonnollista kehitystä. Osa liikennöitsijöistä päätti "lunastaa" sijoituksensa myymällä yrityksensä, osa vain totesi että yksi iso toimija tietyllä liikennekentällä pärjää vain selkeästi paremmin kuin tusina pieniä ja toki monia muitakin syitä keskittymiseen on. Ilmiö on havaittavissa myös monilla muilla kaupan aloilla. On tietysti ylevää puhua pienten toimijoiden elinkelpoisuuden ylläpitämisestä mutta valitettavan usein taloudelliset realiteetit vain muuttavat maailmaa. Esson "baarit" katoavat ABC-asemien tieltä.

----------


## 034

> ...Vainio ja Pohjolahan ottivat alkuvuodesta Onnista mallia ja alkoivat käyttää Salossa Piihovin rampilla olevaa pysäkkiä Turku-Helsinki expressien pysäkkinä....Noilla aikatauluilla kun ajavat niin on melko selvää, että silloin tällöin kohtaamisia Piihovilla tulee.


Katselin itse 1-tien (sinistä aikataululätkää) aikataulua jossa on Vainio ja PL yhdessä. Salon linja-autoaseman ja Piihovin eroja katsoin ja huomasin että jos myöhästyy L-asemalla ja jos kyyti järjestyy nopeasti Piihoviin. Matka jatkuu. Etäisyyttä tässä näiden pysäkkien välissä on mutta vuoroväli Piihovin ja L-aseman välillä on aika hyvä.
Alla reitti pyöräillen

----------


## pehkonen

> Eli tämäkin on rike: Ostosmatka Helsinkiin ja Ikeaan la 14.9.2013?


Katsonette osoitteen: Yhtiöin järjestämä seuramatka

Tiedustelut ja varaukset:
Savonlinja Oy
puh 020 141 5505 ja 020 141 5506
fax 020 141 5550
email: tilausajot@savonlinja.fi

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Katsonette osoitteen: Yhtiöin järjestämä seuramatka
> 
> Tiedustelut ja varaukset:
> Savonlinja Oy
> puh 020 141 5505 ja 020 141 5506
> fax 020 141 5550
> email: tilausajot@savonlinja.fi


Eli kunhan yhtiö pyytää tiedustelut sähköpostiin tilausajot@yritys, kaikki on ihan ok? Vai se, kun yhtiö itse ilmoittaa kyseessä olevan seuramatka eli siten tilausajo? No niinhän Onnibuskin ilmoitti. Sähköpostikin oli tilausajot@mennaanbussilla.fi. Vai mitä nyt ajat takaa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:29 ----------

Jos taas kyseessä on se, että Onnibussin matkan voi ostaa verkkokaupasta suoraan ja Savonlinjan ei, varmaan silloin laiton on jokaisen matkatoimistonkin verkkokauppa, joka myy pakettimatkoja?

----------


## 339-DF

> Katsonette osoitteen: Yhtiöin järjestämä seuramatka


Seuramatkako tässä nyt on taikasana? No, äkkiäkös tuon yhden viikonlopun vuoroparia kutsuu seuramatkaksi: bilematka Helsikiin. Ja valtakunnassa Pehkosenkin mielestä kaikki hyvin?

----------


## Koala

> Seuramatkako tässä nyt on taikasana?


Näemmä  :Wink:  Keskustelun laatu on taas huipussaan, Onnin Helsinginreissu on pahuutta kaikkia kohtaan mutta kun Savonlinja tekee Helsinginreissun ja käy vielä Ikeassakin niin kaikki tietysti hyvin...

Apua  :Very Happy:

----------


## LateZ

Valmismatkoja järjestävä bussiyritys lienee rekisteröitynyt matkanjärjestäjä. Asiakas ostaa valmismatkan eikä matkalippua, yleensä valmismatkaan sisältyy myös paluukyyti. Jos Onni markkinoisi tyyliin "Viikonloppu Jyväskylässä, vastuullinen matkanjärjestäjä Hämeenperän matkapalvelu", ei asiassa olisi mitään epäselvää. Sen sijaan pikavuorolippu yhteen suuntaan ilman liikennelupaa ja matkanjärjestäjää haiskahtaa, olkoonkin, että matka tapahtuu vain kerran.

Ehkäpä voisi sääntöjä vähän tarkentaai, ettei olisi epäselvää.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kalustorikot ovat tietenkin ikäviä, mutteivat käsittääkseni mahdottomia edes Paunulla vaikka hienoissa linjavaunuissa ajeluttavatkin tuoleja pitkin suomalaista maisemaa.


Eipä itse Onnibussilla kalustorikkoja ole ihmeemmin ollut. Tuota Rauman linjaa ajaa käsittääkseni Zeizei line, eikä Onnibus Oy? Tuo bussi nyt vaan oli Onnibus-brändin pikavuoro joka hajosi, jos se olisi ollut Eb-brändissä niin tuskin siitä olisi tullut yhtikäs mitään haloota. Kyllähän Eb-brändissä oleviakin autoja hajoaa silloin tällöin ja se on ihan normaalia. Eikä täällä kukaan ole keskustelemassa kuinka huono EB on kun Savonmafian 451 Eaglen ruoskassa räjähtää moottori jossain Loviisassa. Eli pitää muistaa että Onnibus on markkinointikanava ja brändi siinä missä EB.

----------


## akilep

> Eipä itse Onnibussilla kalustorikkoja ole ihmeemmin ollut. Tuota Rauman linjaa ajaa käsittääkseni Zeizei line, eikä Onnibus Oy? Tuo bussi nyt vaan oli Onnibus-brändin pikavuoro joka hajosi, jos se olisi ollut Eb-brändissä niin tuskin siitä olisi tullut yhtikäs mitään haloota. Kyllähän Eb-brändissä oleviakin autoja hajoaa silloin tällöin ja se on ihan normaalia. Eikä täällä kukaan ole keskustelemassa kuinka huono EB on kun Savonmafian 451 Eaglen ruoskassa räjähtää moottori jossain Loviisassa. Eli pitää muistaa että Onnibus on markkinointikanava ja brändi siinä missä EB.


Mutta sille tavalliselle bussimatkustajalle se hajoava bussi on Onnibussi, ihan sama ajaako tätä ob-vuoroa zeizei, vuolle, kainuun metsäliikenne vai itse Onnibus Oy. Eräälle työkaverille valkeni vasta kymmenen tre-hki menopaluun jälkeen että hän istuu Atro Vuolteen autossa. Ei se tavallisen matkustajan mielenkiinto ja tarkkaavaisuus yllä yleensä kovin syvälle asioihin, kun ei se vaikuta matkan tekoon. Tekniikka on tekniikkaa joka voi hajota. Onnibussin kohdalla on kuitenkin maine "halpa", jolloin kalustorikko voi vahvistaa mielikuvia halvasta tuotteesta.

----------


## Koala

Onnibussi hajoaa="tässä se taas nähtiin"

EB hajoaa="tällaista sattuu"

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eipä itse Onnibussilla kalustorikkoja ole ihmeemmin ollut. Tuota Rauman linjaa ajaa käsittääkseni Zeizei line, eikä Onnibus Oy? -- Eli pitää muistaa että Onnibus on markkinointikanava ja brändi siinä missä EB.


Kyllä. Onnibus Oy ajaa vain Tampereen ja Porin väliä (sekä nyt syksyllä Tampereen kaupungille ostoliikennettä). Onnibus todella on "vain" brändi, ja brändin hyvä ja huono puoli on, että kaikki brändin alla tapahtuva vaikuttaa kaikkeen muuhun sen alla tapahtuvaan. Eli jos yksi Onnibus-liikennöijä töppäilee tai hankkii huonoa kalustoa, se heijastuu kaikkiin muihinkin Onnibus-liikennöijiin. ExpressBus on tarkoituksella halunnut pitää yhteistyön löyhempänä ja korostaa enemmän sitä, että ExpressBussin alla ajaa eri yhtiöitä. Onnibus ei. Jälkimmäinen ratkaisu on ehdottomasti vahvempi markkinointikeino, mutta se myös vaatii tiukempaa kuria. Siksi kyllä tiedän kysymättäkin, että Möttö ja Helke pohtivat päänsä puhki, miten saada franchisingin kaikki osaset pelaamaan positiivisen maineen suuntaan. Se saattaa jatkossa vaatia myös joidenkin liikennöitsijöiden pääsyn estämistä Onnibussin alle. Mutta ymmärrän myös, ettei siihen tässä vaiheessa ole varaa. Eikä ehkä syytäkään, koska ylipäätään uusien reittien avaamisella halvemmilla hinnoilla saa niin paljon positiivista mainetta. Syksyllä 2014 lienemme täysin eri tilanteessa, jossa Onnibus ei enää pyrikään laajenemiseen yhtä suurella (maine- tai liiketaloudellisella) riskillä.

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä. Onnibus Oy ajaa vain Tampereen ja Porin väliä (sekä nyt syksyllä Tampereen kaupungille ostoliikennettä).


En tiedä mihin tietosi perustuu, mutta ainakin liikennelupa Tampere-Pori välillä on ollut juurikin Lauri Möttö Ky:llä, eikä Onnibussilla. Sen sijaan Onnibus Oy:lla on Tampere-Helsinki reitillä se illan viimeinen vuoropari omissa nimissään. Voihan olla, että jatkossa/tulevaisuudessa tuo Tampere-Pori siirtyy Onnibus Oy:lle, jos ei ole jo siirtynyt, mutta ainakaan itse en ole tietoinen tästä vaihdoksesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En tiedä mihin tietosi perustuu, mutta ainakin liikennelupa Tampere-Pori välillä on ollut juurikin Lauri Möttö Ky:llä, eikä Onnibussilla. Sen sijaan Onnibus Oy:lla on Tampere-Helsinki reitillä se illan viimeinen vuoropari omissa nimissään.


Väärään muistikuvaan, ilmeisesti.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Itse halvat lippujenhinnat eivät tee sitä mielikuvaa, että olisi jotenkin huonompi. Eihän Norwegian ole yhtään sen huonompi teknisesti kuin vaikkapa Finnair. Itse asiassa Norwegianilla taitaa olla euroopan lentoyhtiöistä keski-iältään nuorin kalusto. Onnibus-allianssin ongelma kaluston suhteen on ehkä se, että kun siinä on mukana muutaman auton pikkufirmoja, ei pääomaa kaluston hankintaan ole niin iso kuin isommilla firmoilla. Kun ostetaan käytettyjä linja-autoja, joissa on jo kilometrejä takana niin tokihan niiden "hajoamisvaara" on isompi kuin uusilla ja tuliterillä. Kun saataisiin Onnibus-allianssiin mukaan isompia firmoja niin luulen että nuokin hajoamiset vähenesivät. Eikä se firman kokokaan aina ratkaise..

----------


## Lasse

> Itse halvat lippujenhinnat eivät tee sitä mielikuvaa, että olisi jotenkin huonompi. Eihän Norwegian ole yhtään sen huonompi teknisesti kuin vaikkapa Finnair.


Ahtaammat koneet ja halvalla virolaisella työehtosopimuksella lentävä henkilökunta kylläkin tekee siitä minun silmissäni paljon huonomman!

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse halvat lippujenhinnat eivät tee sitä mielikuvaa, että olisi jotenkin huonompi.


Tuo on aika henkilökohtainen näkemys. Jollekulle muulle se Norwegian on paaaljon huonompi kuin Finnair, vaikka jälkimmäisellä olisikin vanhemmat koneet.

Lisäksi nämä muutamat meillä tunnetut halpislentöyhtiöt malia Norwegian, Ryanair, Easyjet ovat aika lailla poikkeuksellisia maailmanlaajuisesti  tyypillinen halpis taitaa yhä vielä olla sellainen parin koneen lafka, joka lentää ikivanhoilla halvan investoinnin koneilla, joilla on korkea polttoaineenkulutus.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ahtaammat koneet ja halvalla virolaisella työehtosopimuksella lentävä henkilökunta kylläkin tekee siitä minun silmissäni paljon huonomman!


Ei minun mielestäni Norwegianin koneet ole yhtään ahtaita. Taannoin keväällä matkalehti (muistaakseni) teki lomalennoista vertailun ja pienin penkkiväli oli Finnairilla, konetyyppinä B757. Kyllähän Finnair käyttää myös koneissaan ns halpatyövoimaa, esimerkiksi aasian ja kanarian suuntaan suuntautuvilla reiteillä. Lisäksi ainakaan viimeksi en huomannut Norwegianin lennolla yhtäkään virolaista cadin crew:tä, ruotsalaista oli kaikki. Norwegian on myös palkannut suomalaisia viime aikoina juuri Helsinki-Vantaan hubiin. Tästä päästään juuri siihen, että halvat liput eivät takaa sitä, että olisi jotenkin TEKNISESTI huonompi. Onnibussilla on vain erilaiset tavat tehdä asioita kuin ns perinteisillä firmoilla, jolloin yksittäisen matkalipun hinta on halvempi. Se on itse asiassa varsin fiksua. Siitä hyötyy niin firma kuin matkustaja.

----------


## antti

Vähän ihmetyttää kaikki se negatiivisuus O-bussin toiminnassa. Normaalissa markkinoinnissa yritetään luoda positiivinen kuva firmasta tai tuotteesta. Kauppaopistossa opetettiin, että kilpailijoista on viisainta olla puhumatta yhtään mitään, eikä varsinkaan moittia. Sellainen yleensä aiheuttaa ihan erilaisen reaktion, mitä oli ajateltu. Kun katselin heidän Kampin terminaalista tekemäänsä leffan pätkää, niin ainoa mikä siitä jäi mieleen, kun O-bussipomo pariinkin kertaan sanoi "perverssiä", tarkoittiko heidän bisnestään, vai mitä. Ei ihmiset ala ulkoa opettelemaan tällaisia pamfletteja, vaan mieleen jää korkeintaan raflaavimmat kohdat. Eikä kovin kauniisti hoidettu parin teinitytön matkayritystä, kun jo ostetuista lipuista huolimatta käskettiin menemään junalla. 
Rindellin bussin parkkeeraussekoilu Kampissa on myös osoitus, ettei asioita ajatella loppuun. Isäntä selittää, että 45 minuuttiin ei saa piirturiin tulla liikettä, vaikka tauko oli 60 minuuttia. Tosiasiassa kuskin teki mieli kasvattaa egoansa. 
Ja olen pari kertaa ennenkin kysynyt täällä, mitä O-bussin laatulupauksessa  tarkoittaa "Mikäli autossa on tilaa, voi kuljettajalta ostaa Peruslipun maksimihinnalla". Ilmeisesti juuri sitä, mitä siinä lukeekin, eli jos ei ole tilaa, käsketään tietysti kauniimmilla sanoilla painumaan suolle. Onnibus ei vaan ole suvainnut vastata tällaiseen. En vaan periaatteesta ala soittelemaan heidän huippukalliiseen palvelunumeroonsa, jota kaiken kukkuraksi hoitaa joku ulkopuolinen. Tuskin ne edes osaisivat vastata tällaisiin. 
Ja aika palveluhaluttoman kuvan antaa myös, kun katselin heidän nettilipunmyyntitiedostoa, että joku vuoro oli loppuunmyyty. Ei muuten löytynyt yhtään kolmen euron lippua, vaikka tutkiskelin monta viikkoa eteenpäin kaikilla linjoilla. Se, että tässä joku väitti Oulu - Jyväskylä- vuorolla kysyneensä kanssamatkustajiltaan kellä on kolmosen lippu, niin kukaan ei ilmoittautunut. Tämä tietysti on kai pahantuulista panettelua.
Ns. normaalimatkustajalle, siis muut kuin JLF:n osallistujat,  joku bussikyyti on loppujen lopuksi aika pieni tapaus, jos kaikki sujuu hyvin, niin ei siitä sen kummemmin puhuta eteenpäin, mutta kun jotain menee pieleen, ei mahdu kyytin, auto rikkoutuu, on v-mainen kuski tai muuta, niin tällaisesta kerrotaan ympäristöön kaikille, jotka viitsivät kuunnella ja samat ihmiset muistavat tällaiset jutut vuosiakin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se, että tässä joku väitti Oulu - Jyväskylä- vuorolla kysyneensä kanssamatkustajiltaan kellä on kolmosen lippu, niin kukaan ei ilmoittautunut.


Tähän on itse asiassa varmasti melko suuri mahdollisuus millä tahansa Onnibussin vuorolla. Selitys on aika helppo: koska se kolme euroa on niin halpa hinta, moni saattaa ostaa sen vaikkei ole ihan varma, tuleeko käyttäneeksi juuri sitä vuoroa. Se kolmen euron lippu on takuuvarmasti myyty, mutta ostaja vain ei koskaan tullutkaan bussiin.

Minusta on ylipäätään aika absurdia keskustella siitä, onko niitä kolmen euron lippuja olemassa vai ei. Kai nyt jokainen kuitenkin ymmärtää, että jos se yksi kolmen euron lippu olisikin vaikka oikeasti seitsemän euron hintainen, Onnibus tienaa sillä tasan neljä euroa per ajettu lähtö. Jokainen markkinoinnin lukuja joskus edes tikkuaskin kannessa pyörittänyt ymmärtää, että se neljä euroa on älyttömän halpa hinta verrattuna markkinointihyötyyn. Ja siihen, mitä se maineena maksaisi jos paljastuisikin, ettei niitä kolmen euron lippuja olisikaan. Jos keskikuormitus on jotain 30 henkeä ja keskihinta vaikka 8 euroa, se yksi kolmen euron paikka vähentää tuloja alle 2 % per lähtö, eli ei juuri mitään. Verrattuna siis siihen, mitä sillä saavutetaan.

Ja onhan myös selvää, että Onnibussin maineen kasvaessa todennäköisyys juuri sinun löytää niitä kolmen euron lippuja tulee koko ajan pienemmäksi. Vaikka katsoisi viikkojakin etukäteen.

----------


## J_J

> Paunun bussi ei ole koskaan hajonnut kesken matkan ja jos onkin, on vara-autoja vähän joka paikassa ettei tuntia mene?


Tämä lienee ihan vain ja ainoastaan omaa (harha)kuvitelmaasi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:48 ----------




> Onnibussi hajoaa="tässä se taas nähtiin"
> 
> EB hajoaa="tällaista sattuu"


Oletko tyhmä, vai esitätkö sellaista? (Olen saattanut sinulta aiemminkin kysyä samaa, en muista...) Mutta yritän vääntää taas kerran rautalangasta:

Kuten varmasti suurin osa täällä kirjoittavista tietää, tekniikka petää ja autot hajoaa ihan kaikilta, ennemmin tai myöhemmin ja riippuen hieman ennakoivan huollon tasosta. Kyse ei siis ole siitä, että liikennöitsijä a:n autot hajoaisi "aina" ja liikennöitsijöiden b, c ja d autot eivät hajoaisi koskaan. Kyse on siitä, miten näiden ei-toivottujen teknisten ongelmien kohdalle osuessa hoidetaan jälkipyykki eli maksavat matkustajat kohti määränpäitään ja vielä mahdollisimman pienin viivein.

Liikennöitsijä a:n auto särkyy reitille, korjaus ja/tai matkan jatkumiseen menee vaikkapa tunti. Samaan aikaan tietokonenörtti kirjoittaa a:n failbook-sivulle "pahoittelunsa" tunnin viivästyksestä kyseisen vuoron osalta. Samaan aikaan toisaalla liikennöitsijän b, c tai d auto on särkynyt niinikään reitille. Tämän liikennöitsijän ensisijainen reagointi asiaan on hankkia korvaava vara-auto mahdollisimman ripeästi sen sijaan, että selittelisi tapahtumaa sosialistisessa mediassa uskovaisten hurratessa. Usein lopputulos on se, että liikennöitsijä a:n rikkoutuneen auton kyydissä oleva asiakas odottaa paikalla, kun rasvanäppi koettaa harsia autoa liikennöintikuntoon. Samaten usein lopputulos on myös se, että kolmen muun mainitun liikennöitsijän rikkoutuneen auton kyydissä oleva asiakas jatkaa matkaansa toisella bussilla tai taksilla viimeistään puolen tunnin kuluessa "keskeytyksestä". Näissä tapauksissa uskovaiset lahkon jäsenet eivät huutele hurraata failbookissa tai twitterissä. He voivat luottaa siihen, että failbook-pervoilun sijasta heidän matkansa ripeän jatkumisen eteen tehdään tosissaan töitä, usein kustannuksia laskeskelematta.

Jokainen, myös nimimerkki "Koala", saa muodostaa itsenäisesti mielipiteensä siitä, kumpi yo. esimerkkitapauksista on sitä parempaa asiakaspalvelua...

Ps. Käytin tarkoituksella todellisten nimien sijasta aakkosia erottamaan yritykset ja toimintatavat toisistaan, jottei ensimmäisen vastaajan tarvitsisi vetää hihastaan "taas mafia sortaa pientä" -korttia  :Smile:

----------


## Tumpe

Voin todistaa että Paunun bussi on hajonnut ainakin kerran matkan varrelle. Silloin ~ -20 asteen pakkasessa ei tarvinnut odotella kuin 15-20min kun perässä tullut seuraava vuoro noukki kyytiin, toki moni joutui seisomaan Valkeakoskelle asti mutta perille päästiin about 30min aikataulusta myöhässä. Itse olin matkalla vielä työhaastatteluun.

Yksi halpaliikennöitsijöiden tunnusmerkkihän on olematon varautuminen poikkeustilanteihin. Vkl edestakainen reissu Onnibussilla HKI-Rauma-HKI sai mut kyllä jatkossa kantamaan roponi "mafiayhtiöille" joiden busseissa sentään ilmastointi toimii eikä autoja buukata yli.

----------


## ultrix

> Pitäisi olla kokonaan etukäteen tilattu suljettu matka. Maksana yhdistys tai ryhmä. Nyt näin ei ole -> Rike


Saanko tähän lakiviittauksen?




> Valmismatkoja järjestävä bussiyritys lienee rekisteröitynyt matkanjärjestäjä. Asiakas ostaa valmismatkan eikä matkalippua, yleensä valmismatkaan sisältyy myös paluukyyti. Jos Onni markkinoisi tyyliin "Viikonloppu Jyväskylässä, vastuullinen matkanjärjestäjä Hämeenperän matkapalvelu", ei asiassa olisi mitään epäselvää. Sen sijaan pikavuorolippu yhteen suuntaan ilman liikennelupaa ja matkanjärjestäjää haiskahtaa, olkoonkin, että matka tapahtuu vain kerran.
> 
> Ehkäpä voisi sääntöjä vähän tarkentaai, ettei olisi epäselvää.


En tiedä, onko Mennään Bussilla rekisteröitynyt matkanjärjestäjä, mutta sillä ei ole tämän kannalta mitään relevanssia, koska kyseessä ei ole Valmismatkalain 2 § tarkoittama valmismatka.

Joukkoliikennelain mukaan tilausliikenteellä tarkoitetaan "markkinaehtoista liikennettä, jota harjoitetaan vain tilauksesta tilaajan määräämällä tavalla". Koska kyseessä on kertaluontoinen kuljetus eikä reittiliikennettä, sen estämiselle ei ole nähdäkseni juridisia perusteita. Vaikka laki rinnastaisi tilausliikenteen reittiliikenteeksi, se voisi silloinkin aiheuttaa enintään vakavaa haittaa, mutta ei missään nimessä jatkuvaa haittaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei muuten löytynyt yhtään kolmen euron lippua, vaikka tutkiskelin monta viikkoa eteenpäin kaikilla linjoilla.


On tietysti aika vaikea todistaa, että jotain ei löydy, joten koska päinvastaisen todistaminen on helppoa, teen sen: Tällä hetkellä ainakin sunnuntain 1.9. ensimmäinen vuoro Turusta Helsinkiin.

On varsin mahdollista, että Onnibus on nykyään sen verran tunnettu, että nuo kolmen euron liput menevät kaupaksi hyvin nopeasti verkkokauppaan ilmestymisensä jälkeen.

----------


## J_J

> Vaikka laki rinnastaisi tilausliikenteen reittiliikenteeksi, se voisi silloinkin aiheuttaa enintään vakavaa haittaa, mutta ei missään nimessä jatkuvaa haittaa.


Selkokielellä siis tarkoittanet: "Vaikka laki rinnastaisi tilausliikenteen reittiliikenteeksi, se voisi silloinkin *rikkoa lakia vain osittain*, mutta ei missään nimessä *kaikilta osin*"? Suomennetut kohdat tekstissäsi lihavoituna. Juuri tätä "oikean ja väärän" rajalla keikkumista täälläkin on useampikin kirjoittaja lisäkseni kritisoinut, mutta se kaiketi kuuluu vain markkinointistrategiaan...

----------


## 339-DF

JJ ei ymmärrä, miten lait kirjoitetaan. Jos mainitaan kaksi edellytystä, niiden on molempien täytyttävä, jotta lakia rikottaisiin. Haitan on siis oltava sekä jatkuvaa että vakavaa. Jos se on vain jompaakumpaa, lakia ei rikota.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> JJ ei ymmärrä, miten lait kirjoitetaan. Jos mainitaan kaksi edellytystä, niiden on molempien täytyttävä, jotta lakia rikottaisiin. Haitan on siis oltava sekä jatkuvaa että vakavaa. Jos se on vain jompaakumpaa, lakia ei rikota.


Juuri näin. Onnibus on itse asiassa varsin maltillinen ja herrasmiesmäinen toimissaan. Kuvitteellinen firma Militanttibus Oy voisi ihan hyvin segmentoida liiketoimintansa kaksipiikkisesti: 1) Aiheuttaisi jatkuvaa mutta vähäistä haittaa vanhoille luvanhaltijoille (kuten Onnibus). 2) Lisäksi aiheuttaisi ajoittaista vakavaa haittaa luvanhaltijoille, vaikkapa kampanjaluonteisilla ajoilla, jotka joinakin tiettyinä päivinä pyrkisivät täsmäkaappaamaan kaikki luvanhaltijan matkustajat joiltakin tietyiltä vuoroilta. Kumpikin on täysin laillista. Ainoastaan vakavan JA jatkuvan haitan aiheuttaminen on laitonta. Ja sekin on vähän omituista, koska markkinataloudessa kilpailulla nimenomaan aiheutetaan haittaa kilpailijoille. Haitan aiheuttamattomuus on kartelli, ja monessa tapauksessa laitonta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Saanko tähän lakiviittauksen?


Joukkoliikennelakihan on todella väljä tilausliikenteen suhteen. Siinä sanotaan vain, että "tilausliikenteellä [tarkoitetaan] markkinaehtoista liikennettä, jota harjoitetaan vain tilauksesta tilaajan määräämällä tavalla". Sen lisäksi tilausliikenteestä säädetään lähinnä, ettei se saa olla taksiliikennettä eli matkustajia pitää olla vähintään 5 ja matkustajia ei saa ottaa taksiasemilta. Onko tilausliikennettä koskien mitään asetuksia tai määräyksiä?

Jos tosiaan tuo ylläoleva tulkittaisiin ahtaasti niin, että tilaajan ja liikennöijän pitää olla eri yhtiö, ei siinäkään ole sinällään järkeä, koska sen voi kiertää pöytälaatikkofirmalla noin viidessä minuutissa. Tuskin siitä oikeuskäytäntöäkään on olemassa. Lieneekin niin, että tilausliikenteen oikeuskäytännöksi muodostuu olla kaikki se liikenne, joka ei tosiaan ole reittiliikennelupien ja reittiliikennettä koskevien pykälien (tai sitten toisessa päässä taksiliikenteen) kanssa ristiriidassa tai tosiasiallisesti tulkittavissa reittiliikenteeksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:26 ----------




> Juuri näin. Onnibus on itse asiassa varsin maltillinen ja herrasmiesmäinen toimissaan. Kuvitteellinen firma Militanttibus Oy voisi ihan hyvin segmentoida liiketoimintansa kaksipiikkisesti: 1) Aiheuttaisi jatkuvaa mutta vähäistä haittaa vanhoille luvanhaltijoille (kuten Onnibus). 2) Lisäksi aiheuttaisi ajoittaista vakavaa haittaa luvanhaltijoille, vaikkapa kampanjaluonteisilla ajoilla, jotka joinakin tiettyinä päivinä pyrkisivät täsmäkaappaamaan kaikki luvanhaltijan matkustajat joiltakin tietyiltä vuoroilta. Kumpikin on täysin laillista. Ainoastaan vakavan JA jatkuvan haitan aiheuttaminen on laitonta. Ja sekin on vähän omituista, koska markkinataloudessa kilpailulla nimenomaan aiheutetaan haittaa kilpailijoille. Haitan aiheuttamattomuus on kartelli, ja monessa tapauksessa laitonta.


Mutta tämä jatkuva ja vakava haittahan on joka tapauksessa vain vanhoja siirtymäkauden lupia koskeva säännös. Vaikka joukkoliikennelaissa onkin se kuuluisa lobattu pykälä, on sen sanamuoto sentään vaativampi eikä se koske tilausliikennettä vaan vain uusien reittiliikennelupien myöntämistä. Jatkossa siis tilausliikenteellä saa yrittää ihan rauhassa aiheuttaa jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaakin niin kauan kuin kyse ei ole tosiasiallisesti reittiliikenteestä.

Lobattu pykälä on siis 22 § 3 mom: "Reittiliikenneluvan myöntävä viranomainen voi hylätä hakemuksen myös, jos hakemuksen hyväksyminen vakavasti vaarantaisi luotettavien liikennepalveluiden saatavuuden tai reitin tarjonta ylittäisi selvästi 4 §:n perusteella määritellyn joukkoliikenteen palvelutason."

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta tämä jatkuva ja vakava haittahan on joka tapauksessa vain vanhoja siirtymäkauden lupia koskeva säännös. Vaikka joukkoliikennelaissa onkin se kuuluisa lobattu pykälä, on sen sanamuoto sentään vaativampi eikä se koske tilausliikennettä vaan vain uusien reittiliikennelupien myöntämistä. Jatkossa siis tilausliikenteellä saa yrittää ihan rauhassa aiheuttaa jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaakin niin kauan kuin kyse ei ole tosiasiallisesti reittiliikenteestä.


Voi olla että muistan väärin, mutta eikös sama kielto koske myös PSA:n mukaista julkista ostoliikennettä? Eli jos Tampereen kaupunki toimivaltaisena viranomaisena tilaa Paunulta linjan 27 liikennöinnin niin Länsilinjat ei saa aloittaa markkinaehtoista reittiä, joka aiheuttaisi tuolle linjalle jatkuvaa JA vakavaa haittaa?

Tätä kiertämäänhän VR on VR Leaksille vuodettujen strategiakalvojen mukaan ajatellut laittaa Pohjolan Liikenteen ajamaan bussia mahdollisesti häviämiensä ostoliikennejunavuorojen rinnalle. Tällöin VR hyödyntäisi määräävää markkina-asemaansa junaliikenteessä myymällä junamatkojen liityntäliput PL:n busseihin kilpailevan junayhtiön ostoliikennejunien sijasta. Tästä näkee jo päällepäin että kyse olisi määräävän markkina-aseman väärinkäytöstä, mutta puhtaasti joukkoliikennelain ja PSA:n kannalta tässä ei olisi ongelmaa, koska PSA-liikenteen haittaamattomuuspykälä ei päde liikennemuotojen välillä eikä teknisesti ottaen kilpaileva bussivuoro voi haitata junaliikennettä (vaikka käytännössä voikin).




> Lobattu pykälä on siis 22 § 3 mom: "Reittiliikenneluvan myöntävä viranomainen voi hylätä hakemuksen myös, jos hakemuksen hyväksyminen vakavasti vaarantaisi luotettavien liikennepalveluiden saatavuuden tai reitin tarjonta ylittäisi selvästi 4 §:n perusteella määritellyn joukkoliikenteen palvelutason."


Totta. Tämä pykälä periaatteessa vesittää koko PSA:n, määrittelee "markkinaehtoisuuden" suunnitelmataloudeksi ja de facto pitää voimassa lupien tarveharkinnan. Pykälä on selvästi EU-oikeuden vastainen ja tulee aikanaan kaatumaan EU-tuomioistuimessa, kunhan se sinne ensin viedään.

----------


## Koala

> Oletko tyhmä, vai esitätkö sellaista?


Tuo kysymys kertonee enemmän kysyjästä kuin minusta. Minä en voinut tietää mitä vaikka Paunu kalustorikkotilanteessa. Aiemmin vain naureskelit että: 




> On ollut tapana sanoa "tälläisellä hinnalla saa tälläistä palvelua"


Joka ei kerro mitään siitä millaista palvelua saa kalliimmalla hinnalla. Kerroit sen vasta nyt.

Mutta jos keskustelu käydään tasolla "oletko tyhmä?" niin saa minun puolestani olla käymättä.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos tosiaan tuo ylläoleva tulkittaisiin ahtaasti niin, että tilaajan ja liikennöijän pitää olla eri yhtiö, ei siinäkään ole sinällään järkeä, koska sen voi kiertää pöytälaatikkofirmalla noin viidessä minuutissa.


Ja käytännössä näin taitaa ollakin, koska Mennään Bussilla Oy:n tilausmatkalle liput ostetaan Onnibus Oy:n verkkokaupasta.

----------


## Jarppi

Onkohan Onnin Turku-Helsinki vuoroilla pulaa matkustajista, kun ovat jo epätoivon hetkellä laittaneet mainostelineen Turun linja-autoasemalle. Ja "yllättäen" laturin 1 välittömään läheisyyteen. Itse pidän kyseistä tempausta aika lailla naurettavana ja ala-arvoisena. Saattaapi "tarjoustalon" mainos "Citymarketin" edessä aiheuttaa pahennusta. Onnin epäonneksi mainos on poistettu, eikä tällä kertaa MH:lla ole asian kanssa mitään tekemistä. Kaupunki hoiti asian, sillä tuollaiset mainokset vaativat viranomaisen luvan ja ilmeisesti sellaista ei ole haettu. Mukava huomata, että ei OB:kaan saa tehdä ihan mitä haluaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ainakin itse olen havainnut Raision vuoroissa varsin paljon matkustajia..

----------


## sm3

Onnibus sekoilu on mitä loistavinta viihdettä vaikkakin välillä todella omituista semmosta.

Mutta odotan sitä päivää kun ajavat semmosella pakettiautolla jossa onnibus mainokset muiden yhtiöiden busseja ohitellen ja niiden kohdalla hidastaen ja torvea soittaen että kaikki matkustajat varmasti näkevät. Tekstinä voisi olla "miten ilkeät matkustaa siinä saastaisessa sukuoikeus bussissa? Valitse Onnibus ensikerralla!"  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan Onnin Turku-Helsinki vuoroilla pulaa matkustajista, kun ovat jo epätoivon hetkellä laittaneet mainostelineen Turun linja-autoasemalle.


Tai sitten vaan yrittävät mainostaa ilman epätoivoa. Itse olin heinäkuussa useampana päivänä kuvailemassa Kampin terminaalin ulosajorampin lähettyvillä ja Onnibusit näyttivät lähtevän sieltä usein lähes täydessä istumakuormassa. Samaa ei voi sanoa muusta bussiliikenteestä.

Viime sunnuntai-iltapäivänä matkustin Turusta valtionyhtiön Express-vuorolla Helsinkiin (huomasin silloin itsekin tuon mainostelineen Turun linja-autoasemalla) ja edellä menevä Onnibus-vuoro ajettiin kahdella bussilla (johtuiko sitten ehkä Rihannan konsertista, joka oli samana iltana Helsingissä). Kiitos Onnibusin, valtionyhtiön vuoroonkin sai lipun alle 9 eurolla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Myös Raumalainen tuli Ruoholahdessa vastaan ja täynnä näytti olevan. Ei näköjään ollut vaikutusta siihen, että päätepysäkki on Länsisatamassa..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja käytännössä näin taitaa ollakin, koska Mennään Bussilla Oy:n tilausmatkalle liput ostetaan Onnibus Oy:n verkkokaupasta.


Tätä pohdin itsekin. Riippuu siitä, onko Onnibus Oy tässä tosiaan matkan tilaaja vai vain lipunvälittäjä. Yhteystiedoiksi on kuitenkin annettu Mennään Bussilla Oy, joten Onnibus ei välttämätttä ole tässä sillä tavoin tilaaja.

----------


## Lasse

> Myös Raumalainen tuli Ruoholahdessa vastaan ja täynnä näytti olevan. Ei näköjään ollut vaikutusta siihen, että päätepysäkki on Länsisatamassa..


Minne lie tuotot kulutettu, kun ei ole edes varaa ollut maksaa sähkölaskua?
http://yritys.taloussanomat.fi/y/zei...yla/1538040-5/

----------


## Sakke100

> Myös Raumalainen tuli Ruoholahdessa vastaan ja täynnä näytti olevan. Ei näköjään ollut vaikutusta siihen, että päätepysäkki on Länsisatamassa..


Myös Pori-Länsisatama-Pori Onnibusissa näyttää olevan usein runsaasti matkustajia. Ruoholahden pysäkki vaikuttais olevan myös suosittu.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Myös Pori-Länsisatama-Pori Onnibusissa näyttää olevan usein runsaasti matkustajia. Ruoholahden pysäkki vaikuttais olevan myös suosittu.


Näytti Raumalaisesta myös jäävän pois ihmisiä paljon Ruoholahdessa. Hienoa kun on homma saatu toimimaan ja Rauman ja Porin linjat ovat saaneet myös matkustajia. Ruoholahti on kuitenkin niin lähellä keskustaa, että Kampista vaikka kävelee siihen jopa yhden lentolaukun kanssa. Puolestaan Kiasmahan on Onnibussille aivan loistava lähtöpaikka ja itse asiassa mielestäni parempi kuin Monttu. Se on erittäin keskeisellä paikalla ja siitä on lyhyt matka moneen suuntaan. Myös raitiovaunujen pysäkit ovat ihan vieressä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei näköjään ollut vaikutusta siihen, että päätepysäkki on Länsisatamassa..


Sieltä on kuitenkin helppo ottaa ratikka ja Ruoholahdesta metro tai joku Espoon-bussi.

----------


## antti

Vilkaisin uteliaisuuttani O-bussin verkkokauppaan ja huomenna Helsinki - Mikkeli kyydin kohdalla luki "ei vapaita paikkoja", mutta Helsinki - Kuopio kyytiin olisi vielä saanut ostettua matkalipun.  - Jotain omituista tässä on.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vilkaisin uteliaisuuttani O-bussin verkkokauppaan ja huomenna Helsinki - Mikkeli kyydin kohdalla luki "ei vapaita paikkoja", mutta Helsinki - Kuopio kyytiin olisi vielä saanut ostettua matkalipun.  - Jotain omituista tässä on.


Sitä omituisuutta kutsutaan reittien kiintiöpaikoiksi. Jos haluat Mikkeliin todella kovasti, aina voit ostaa sen Kuopion-lipun.

----------


## Madmax

Nyt Onnibus testaa sitten lisää lainsäädännön toimivuutta. Kyseinen pulju aloittaa liikenteen ML-Charterin toimesta Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Kuopio-Kajaani kolme kertaa viikossa, mutta ilmoittaa samalla että kyseinen linjavuoro tullaan ajamaan tilausajona ilman lupaa. 
http://www.onnibus.fi/verkkokauppa/#...&d2=05.09.2013
tieto tilausajosta löytyy verkkokaupan ostotoiminnosta.
Karkaako koko homma viranomaisten käsistä ?

----------


## jodo

> Nyt Onnibus testaa sitten lisää lainsäädännön toimivuutta. Kyseinen pulju aloittaa liikenteen ML-Charterin toimesta Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Kuopio-Kajaani kolme kertaa viikossa, mutta ilmoittaa samalla että kyseinen linjavuoro tullaan ajamaan tilausajona ilman lupaa. 
> http://www.onnibus.fi/verkkokauppa/#...&d2=05.09.2013
> tieto tilausajosta löytyy verkkokaupan ostotoiminnosta.
> Karkaako koko homma viranomaisten käsistä ?


Jos ajon tilaaja on Onnibus joka maksaa ML-charterille tilausajosta, on se kaiketi ihan laillinen, riippuu miten lakia tulkitaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jos ajon tilaaja on Onnibus joka maksaa ML-charterille tilausajosta, on se kaiketi ihan laillinen, riippuu miten lakia tulkitaan.


Kunhan liput vain ostettu muutenkuin autosta. Onnibus-konserni tuntuu rakastavan "harmaata"

----------


## J_J

> Kunhan liput vain ostettu muutenkuin autosta. Onnibus-konserni tuntuu rakastavan "harmaata"


Pyöritään "rajalla", ja herätetään puhetta. Ei olekaan ollut aikoihin mitään OB-"uutista" mediassa, pakkohan se on taas kokeilla josko saisi sitä halvinta (l. ilmaista) mainosaikaa tällä konstilla...

Mennään Bussilla Oy:n OB-värinen Volvo 9700 tuli muuten taas tänään vastaan 9-tiellä, edelleen sama kuljettajan puolen ajovalopolttimo pimeänä (mikä on ollut pimeänä jostain alkukeväästä asti). Ilmeisesti tulorahoituksella ei "kalliita" xenon-polttimoita uusitakaan ihan tuosta vain? Ihan vakavasti: jos se polttimo on todella liian arvokas uusittavaksi, niin eiköhän saada kerättyä vaikka kolehti puutteen korjaamiseksi? Yhteys vaikka yksityisviestillä allekirjoittaneeseen  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

> Pyöritään "rajalla", ja herätetään puhetta. Ei olekaan ollut aikoihin mitään OB-"uutista" mediassa, pakkohan se on taas kokeilla josko saisi sitä halvinta (l. ilmaista) mainosaikaa tällä konstilla...
> 
> Mennään Bussilla Oy:n OB-värinen Volvo 9700 tuli muuten taas tänään vastaan 9-tiellä, edelleen sama kuljettajan puolen ajovalopolttimo pimeänä (mikä on ollut pimeänä jostain alkukeväästä asti). Ilmeisesti tulorahoituksella ei "kalliita" xenon-polttimoita uusitakaan ihan tuosta vain? Ihan vakavasti: jos se polttimo on todella liian arvokas uusittavaksi, niin eiköhän saada kerättyä vaikka kolehti puutteen korjaamiseksi? Yhteys vaikka yksityisviestillä allekirjoittaneeseen


Tuo Volvo on muutenkin surullinen näky nykyään. Lommoja tullut ympäri ämpäri ja tuulilasissakin koko kesän örkit koolla.

Eilen laskin Turun linja-autoasemalla matkustajia olevan 8! kyydissä lähtöhetkellä. Ehkä niillä tuloilla tosiaan polttimon osto on ylivoimaista.

----------


## rane

Eikös tuo tilausajo ole kätevä siksikin, että jos lähtijöitä on kovin vähän, matka voidaan peruuttaa.
Reittiliikenneluvalla vuorot on ajettava vaikka lähtemään joutuisi tyhjänä.

----------


## tkp

> Eikös tuo tilausajo ole kätevä siksikin, että jos lähtijöitä on kovin vähän, matka voidaan peruuttaa.
> Reittiliikenneluvalla vuorot on ajettava vaikka lähtemään joutuisi tyhjänä.


Sehän olisikin luotettavaa liikennettä. Matkustajille voi ilmoittaa tekstiviestillä edellisenä iltana että huominen lähtö on peruttu että menkää millä pääsette?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Täällä on nyt myös Onnibussin näkemys asiasta: http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-kajaaniin/

Teknisestihän tuota voisi sanoa tilausajoksi, mutta myönnän että lain hengen mukaiselta reittiliikenteeltä se vaikuttaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:46 ----------




> Eikös tuo tilausajo ole kätevä siksikin, että jos lähtijöitä on kovin vähän, matka voidaan peruuttaa.
> Reittiliikenneluvalla vuorot on ajettava vaikka lähtemään joutuisi tyhjänä.





> Sehän olisikin luotettavaa liikennettä. Matkustajille voi ilmoittaa tekstiviestillä edellisenä iltana että huominen lähtö on peruttu että menkää millä pääsette?


Tuskin voisi. En kylläkään tiedä valmismatkojen peruutusehdoista mitään, mutta joka tapauksessa tässä voidaan ainakin katsoa, että Elina Kurikka on vastuullinen matkanjärjestäjä, jolla on sitten velvollisuus järjestää matka valmismatkojen yleisten ehtojen mukaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Täällä on nyt myös Onnibussin näkemys asiasta: http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-kajaaniin/





> [---]Möttö kertoo ihailevansa nuoren Kurikan päättäväisyyttä monopolin haastamisessa ja Onnibusin olevan mukana talvisodan hengessä.[---]


Että oikein talvisodan hengessä.

----------


## sm3

Yleensä ne liput myy se taho joka matkan tilaajana on, ei se jolta matka on tilattu. Jos vaikka tilaan Pohjolan Matkan bussin ajamaan itseni yksityiskyydillä jonnekkin niin ei PM saa myydä lippuja tilaamaani bussiin.

Jos bussi jättää tulematta niin valitukset menevät sille joka oli matkan tilaaja. Hänellä on se vastuu valvoa että bussit kulkevat ja niissä on tarpeeksi tilaa ja jos tila loppuu niin tilata suurempi bussi ajamaan vuoroa. Eihän se käy että liikennöitsijä itse päättää bussien määrän ja niiden koon, ainakaan kysymättä lupaa matkan tilaajalta joka oletettavasti myös maksaa tilausajoista Onnibussille.

Jos Onnibussilta saa ilmaisia tilausajoa tilata jos heidän antaa myydä sille lippuja niin tilaampa oman erikoislinjan kotoa mökille joku kerta jos ei tarvitse siitä maksaa mitään ja lippuja tuskin kukaan sille linjalle ostaisi joten saisin ilmaisen yksityisen bussilinjan mökille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yleensä ne liput myy se taho joka matkan tilaajana on, ei se jolta matka on tilattu. Jos vaikka tilaan Pohjolan Matkan bussin ajamaan itseni yksityiskyydillä jonnekkin niin ei PM saa myydä lippuja tilaamaani bussiin.


Tässähän Onnibus onkin mahdollisesti vain lippujen välittäjä tilausajoon, jonka ajaa ML-Charter. Lippujen välitys ja myynti ovat kaksi juridisesti täysin eri asiaa. Siksi esimerkiksi Lippupalvelu ei ole vastuussa kaikista tapahtumista, joille myy lippuja. Kysymys sitten onkin lähinnä, onko tämä järjestely lippujen ostajalle tuotu ilmi riittävän hyvin.




> Jos Onnibussilta saa ilmaisia tilausajoa tilata jos heidän antaa myydä sille lippuja --


Kuka on väittänyt, että Onnibussilta voisi tällaisia tilata? Ja vaikka tämä tapaus olisi ollut sellainen, miten ihmeessä siitä voi tehdä loogisen loikan siihen, että Onnibus tekisi niin jokaiselle kysyjälle? Mutta mehän emme edes tiedä, minkälainen sopimus Onnibussin ja Elina Kurikan välillä on, minkälainen Elina Kurikan ja ML-Charterin välillä ja minkälainen Onnibussin ja ML-Charterin välillä. Mutta joukkoliikennelakihan ei esimerkiksi kiellä, etteikö tilausajonkin saisi hinnoitella täysin matkustajamäärän mukaan.

----------


## Sakke100

http://www.rannikkoseutu.fi/Uutiset/...ot+kuriin.html


Yhtenä päivänä erään linjan Onnibus kävi tyhjäkäyntiä Helsingin päätepysäkillä tunnin verran. Siinäkin tilanteessa joutokäyntiasetus ylittyi reilusti.

----------


## kuukanko

VR ei enää mennyt miinaan ja lähtenyt antamaan aineksia VR:n yksinoikeusaseman vastaiselle vaalikampanjoinnille, vaan kehuu Onnibusin Kajaanin liikennettä. Kainuun Sanomien juttu

----------


## Tumpe

Täällä sitä ollaan, Forssan Autokeitaalla. Rauma-HKI linjan varabussin varabussi hyytyi tähän ja kuski ihmetellyt 20min että miten romun sais kulkemaan eteenpäin.

edit. Lähti liikkeelle ja taas sammu seuraavalla pysäkillä.

----------


## Nak

Äsken Ruoholahteen laskeutui Myllymäen #5 (Hopea MB RIZ-???) Onnibus kyltti tuulilasilla  :Shocked:

----------


## sm3

> Äsken Ruoholahteen laskeutui Myllymäen #5 (Hopea MB RIZ-???) Onnibus kyltti tuulilasilla


http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...-612+Lasse.jpg

Joskus on osunut kohdalle semmoinen että oli (Raisio- Helsinki linjalla) Turun Citybussilta Volvo 9700 Rindellin bussin tilalla ja kuljettaja myös heiltä. Mitään lipun tarkastusta ei ollut tai muuta sillä kertaa eli varmaan aika kiireellä hommattu kun tilattu kuljettaja bussin mukana eikä keritty mitään lipputunnus listaa antamaan. Muina kertoina ollut "Onnibus" kuljettaja vaikka auto olisi jonkun toisen. 

Ehkä heillä on joku sopimus joidenkin yhtiöiden kanssa kun aina samat bussit on korvaamassa heidän omaa autoaan. Aika usein kun vielä heidän busseilla matkustin niin oli jonkun toisen auto. Tuo Turun citybus tuntuu olevan yleinen ja sitten joku tunnukseton uudemman mallin Tourismo bussi pari kertaa. Mennään Bussilla yhtiön Onnibus värinen 8700 auto ajaa kanssa aina tietyt vuorot varmaan osana jotain toista linjaa?

Millähän linjalla se Myllymäen auto oli?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:38 ----------

Tosiaan, Raisio- Helsinki linjalla on nyt myös Volvo 9900 busseja ainakin yksi:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...20159852_n.jpg

----------


## LateZ

> Millähän linjalla se Myllymäen auto oli?


Maanantaina tulin sillä Forssaan Helsingistä, oli Rauman linjalla. Viime viikolla joku päivä tulin samalla vuorolla ja autona oli Myllymäen keltainen lahtelainen, liekö http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/M/My...PG?img=smaller tämä sitten. Matkalla jouduttiin onnettomuuteen ja tuo Mersu tuli korvaamaan. Ehkäpä se on siitä asti toimittanut Rauman Onnibussin virkaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Matkalla jouduttiin onnettomuuteen


Mitä tapahtui? ----

----------


## Star 701

> Tosiaan, Raisio- Helsinki linjalla on nyt myös Volvo 9900 busseja ainakin yksi:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...20159852_n.jpg


Kyllä Rindellillä pitäis olla ajossa 3kpl tuommosia Volvo 9900:ia..  2 telillistä ja 1 2-akselinen..

----------


## sm3

> Kyllä Rindellillä pitäis olla ajossa 3kpl tuommosia Volvo 9900:ia..  2 telillistä ja 1 2-akselinen..


Hyvä että on telejä myös kun kuitenkin sen verran paljon matkustajia. Ihmettelin jo että jos on vaan kaksiakselinen hankittu.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kainuun sanomat tietää kertoa, että Kajaanin kokoomuslaiset bussiparonit ovat antaneet varoituksen Elina Kurikalle liittyen "Elinaexpressiin", joka siis kulkee Helsinki-Kajaani-reitillä. Vaikka selittelevät mitä, niin asiayhteys on selvä.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Kainuun sanomat tietää kertoa, että Kajaanin kokoomuslaiset bussiparonit ovat antaneet varoituksen Elina Kurikalle liittyen "Elinaexpressiin", joka siis kulkee Helsinki-Kajaani-reitillä. Vaikka selittelevät mitä, niin asiayhteys on selvä.


Jos asiayhteys on niin itsestäänselvä, voisit varmaankin ystävällisesti selittää sitä ennen kuin höpöttelet asiasta. En tiedä kainuulaisten bussiyrittäjien puoluejäsenyyksistä tai mahdollisten puoluejäsenten aktiivisuudesta, joten voit varmaan selittää, mitkä bussiyritykset voivat Kajaanin kokoomusryhmän asioihin vaikuttaa.

Artikkelissahan mainitaan vieläpä erikseen yhteys sote-lausuntoihin. Onhan toki tiedossa, että joukkoliikennefoorumin kirjoittajat olettavat kaiken pyörivän joukkoliikenteen tai joukkoliikennevälineiden ympärillä, mutta ehkä kyse ei tässä tapauksessa ole lainkaan Onnibusista.

----------


## tkp

> Kainuun sanomat tietää kertoa, että Kajaanin kokoomuslaiset bussiparonit ovat antaneet varoituksen Elina Kurikalle liittyen "Elinaexpressiin", joka siis kulkee Helsinki-Kajaani-reitillä. Vaikka selittelevät mitä, niin asiayhteys on selvä.


Ketähän nämä "kajaanilaiset bussiparonit" ovat? Varmaan osaat kertoa jos asiayhteys on selvä. Ja jos ihan tarkasti lukee uutista niin varoituksen on antanut  kokoomuksen valtuustoryhmä, eikä "paronit".

----------


## Star 701

> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...-612+Lasse.jpg
> 
> Joskus on osunut kohdalle semmoinen että oli (Raisio- Helsinki linjalla) Turun Citybussilta Volvo 9700 Rindellin bussin tilalla ja kuljettaja myös heiltä. Mitään lipun tarkastusta ei ollut tai muuta sillä kertaa eli varmaan aika kiireellä hommattu kun tilattu kuljettaja bussin mukana eikä keritty mitään lipputunnus listaa antamaan. Muina kertoina ollut "Onnibus" kuljettaja vaikka auto olisi jonkun toisen. 
> 
> Ehkä heillä on joku sopimus joidenkin yhtiöiden kanssa kun aina samat bussit on korvaamassa heidän omaa autoaan. Aika usein kun vielä heidän busseilla matkustin niin oli jonkun toisen auto. Tuo Turun citybus tuntuu olevan yleinen ja sitten joku tunnukseton uudemman mallin Tourismo bussi pari kertaa. Mennään Bussilla yhtiön Onnibus värinen 8700 auto ajaa kanssa aina tietyt vuorot varmaan osana jotain toista linjaa?
> 
> Millähän linjalla se Myllymäen auto oli?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:38 ----------
> ...



Jospa Citybus ei anna autoja lainaksi ilman oman talon kuljettajaa, tai sitten on niin kiireessä etsitty korvaavaa autoa tilalle, että auton kuski on lähtenyt kuljettamaan autoa vuorolle. 

ja käsittääkseni tuolla Mennään Bussilla 8700-Volvolla ajetaan ihan sitä omaa linjaansa, mutta eihän se tietysti mikään mahdottomuuskaan ole, etteikö auto ajaisi välissä myös muitakin Onnibus vuoroja, ennen omalle vuorolleen lähtöä..

----------


## sm3

> Jospa Citybus ei anna autoja lainaksi ilman oman talon kuljettajaa, tai sitten on niin kiireessä etsitty korvaavaa autoa tilalle, että auton kuski on lähtenyt kuljettamaan autoa vuorolle. 
> 
> ja käsittääkseni tuolla Mennään Bussilla 8700-Volvolla ajetaan ihan sitä omaa linjaansa, mutta eihän se tietysti mikään mahdottomuuskaan ole, etteikö auto ajaisi välissä myös muitakin Onnibus vuoroja, ennen omalle vuorolleen lähtöä..


Voi olla, en tiedä

Kyllähän tuo 8700 on sillä linjalla ollut kun minä olen sillä pari kertaa matkustanut nimen omaan Raisioon Helsingistä. Bussin kyljessäkin lukee (valokuvasta katsottuna)
<--Jyväskylä Tampere--> <--Helsinki Turku -->

----------


## sm3

http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_aikoo_...alille/6900961



> *Onnibus aikoo avata reitin Porin ja Turun välille*
> 
> Toimitusjohtaja Pekka Mötön mukaan reitti avattaisiin kesään mennessä, jos suunnitelmat toteutuvat.

----------


## anttipng

> Onnibus sai alkuviikosta hallinto-oikeudesta päätöksen, jossa todettiin, että Onnibusin ensimmäinen reitti Porin ja Tampereen välillä oli avattu asianmukaisesti.


Onko päätös julkinen? Onko jossain luettavissa?

----------


## Nak

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...624905171.html

Onnibus käytti somea hyväksi saadakseen "pojat" kiinni ilkivallasta  :Very Happy:

----------


## helleh

> Jospa Citybus ei anna autoja lainaksi ilman oman talon kuljettajaa, tai sitten on niin kiireessä etsitty korvaavaa autoa tilalle, että auton kuski on lähtenyt kuljettamaan autoa vuorolle. 
> 
> ja käsittääkseni tuolla Mennään Bussilla 8700-Volvolla ajetaan ihan sitä omaa linjaansa, mutta eihän se tietysti mikään mahdottomuuskaan ole, etteikö auto ajaisi välissä myös muitakin Onnibus vuoroja, ennen omalle vuorolleen lähtöä..


Melko läheltä Turun Citybusin autoja ja kuljettajia seuraavana kerron, että eipä muistu kerrankertaa, että olis Turun Citybusin kuljettaja ollut ajamassa Onnibus-linjaa. Kuten ei myöskään Pekolan Liikenteen Turku- Lahti Pikaa.

Satakunnan Liikenteen tuplaajana Turku- Pori sekä Pori- Helsinki välillä ollaan oltu kuljettajien kanssa.

----------


## J_J

Tässä sitä uuden "ajan hengen" mukaista asiakkaiden silmissä haluttua ja luotettavaa linja-autoliikennettä...

http://www.onnibus.fi/rauma-helsinki...-valittomasti/

----------


## tkp

> Tässä sitä uuden "ajan hengen" mukaista asiakkaiden silmissä haluttua ja luotettavaa linja-autoliikennettä...
> 
> http://www.onnibus.fi/rauma-helsinki...-valittomasti/


No mutta tämän tyylistä toimintaahan on on tälläkin forumilla haluttu ja kehuttu. Pitää olla oikeus päättää miten ajaa ja milloin ajaa, ilman rajoitteita.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eihän ne Rauman vuorot katoa mihinkään. Liikennöitsijä on vain päättänyt että ei halua liikennöidä enään Onni-allianssissa. Saa tosin olla melkoinen welho tuo zeizei jos meinaa itse pyörittää ja markkinoida vuoroja kannattavasti. Onnin mukana on kuitenkin tullut näkyvyyttä hyvinkin paljon. Tietääkö kovin moni edes että vuorojen liikennöitsijä on ollut "Zeizei"? Ko yrittäjällä ei ole edes nettisivuja jossa informaatiota vuoroista olisi. Eikä mihinkään ole tullut infoa uusista hinnoista. Oma veikkaus on, että tämän jälkeen autot kulkee tyhjinä ja vuorot lopetetaan vähin äänin..

----------


## 034

> Oma veikkaus on, että tämän jälkeen autot kulkee tyhjinä ja vuorot lopetetaan vähin äänin..


Epäilen itse ihan samaa. Tämän jälkeen OB ottaa sen takaisin ja joku uusi liikennöitsijä jatkaa.

----------


## anttipng

Sopimuksia opittaneen lukemaan ja kirjoittamaan astetta tarkemmin tämän tapauksen myötä.

----------


## JaM

> Sopimuksia opittaneen lukemaan ja kirjoittamaan astetta tarkemmin tämän tapauksen myötä.


Tässä ollaan asian ytimessä. Perustuuko koko Onnibusin toiminta niin höttöisille sopimuksille, että niiden puitteissa jopa näin rajut muutokset ovat mahdollisia tällaisella aikataululla? Pekka Möttö kommentoi jossain, että tätä asiaa ei kannata sen enempää kommentoida ja taustoittaa mutta olen toista mieltä. Ainakin sen verran Möttö voisi kertoa, että onko tällainen tilanne Onnibusin toiminnassa virhe vai ominaisuus. 

Onnibusilla ei toistaiseksi ole tarjontaa, joka palvelisi minua, mutta jos touhu on näin heikoissa kantimissa niin luulen, ettei Onnibus saa minua asiakkaakseen silloinkaan kun heidän tarjontansa minun tarpeisiini vastaisi.

----------


## Lasse

Eikös Onnibus:in johto ole peräänkuuluttanut yrittämisen vapautta, jolloin sitova sopimus riistäisi vapauden, eikä yrittäminen enää olisi enää vapaata.

Myös YLE on huomioinut Rauman linjan tapahtumat:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibussin_riv...istyon/6960765

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onnibusilla ei toistaiseksi ole tarjontaa, joka palvelisi minua, mutta jos touhu on näin heikoissa kantimissa niin luulen, ettei Onnibus saa minua asiakkaakseen silloinkaan kun heidän tarjontansa minun tarpeisiini vastaisi.


Erikoinen logiikka. Jos joku Kotipizza-yrittäjä päättää irtautua ketjusta ja ryhtyä paistelemaan lättyjä omalla reseptillä ja brändillä niin sinulta varmaan menee luottamus Kotipizza-ketjuun?

Sinänsä veikkaan että irtaantuvalle bussiyrittäjälle ei ole kirkastunut se markkinatalouden periaate, että brändi, markkinointi ja jakelukanava ovat ratkaisevia tekijöitä vapailla markkinoilla pärjäämisessä. Tosin häntä tästä tuskin voi syyttää: eiväthän sitä tajua alan isot firmatkaan, kun vapaata kilpailua ei ole ollut. Bussivuorojen ajaminen on pelkkä operatiivinen yksityiskohta. Toki sen pitää olla kunnossa, mutta lisäksi tarvitaan jotain muuta, joka tuo asiakkaat sisään. Siis markkinointia, tunnettuutta, luottamusta ja tapa ostaa lippuja. Onnibus ymmärtää tämän, muut näköjään eivät vieläkään. (Expressbus oli joskus aikoinaan yritys tähän suuntaan, mutta kilpailun puuttuessa se on jähmettynyt paikalleen kehittymättömyyden tilaan.)

----------


## 034

> Oma veikkaus on, että tämän jälkeen autot kulkee tyhjinä ja vuorot lopetetaan vähin äänin..





> Epäilen itse ihan samaa. Tämän jälkeen OB ottaa sen takaisin ja joku uusi liikennöitsijä jatkaa.


*Yle:*



> Onnibus aikoo avata uudelleen Rauman ja Helsingin välille oman linjansa jo ensi kesänä.


Tuntuu että aavistukseni osui oikeaan..

----------


## JaM

> Erikoinen logiikka. Jos joku Kotipizza-yrittäjä päättää irtautua ketjusta ja ryhtyä paistelemaan lättyjä omalla reseptillä ja brändillä niin sinulta varmaan menee luottamus Kotipizza-ketjuun?


Tässä onkin koko homman juoni. En usko Kotipizzan franchise sopimusten mahdollistavan toiminnasta irrottautumista päivän varoitusajalla juuri muutoin kuin konkurssitilanteessa tai vastaavassa. Mun puolestani Zei Zei Line ja Onnibus voivat lopettaa yhteistyön ihan parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla, mutta se mikä syö mun luottamusta kumpaankin toimijaan on se jos asia hoidetaan tavalla jossa hommat jäävät kesken, eli jossa oli myyty lippuja jotka eivät sitten enää parin päivän päästä olleetkaan lippuja. Jos yhteistyön päättyminen olis tapahtunu 6.1.2014 alkaen niin se olis ollu luottamukseni kannalta täysin fine koska siitä eteenpäin ei käsittääkseni oltu vielä tehty lippukauppaa ja toiseksi asia olis tapahtunu noin kuukauden varoitusajalla, jota vois pitää joinkuin säällisenä.

Eli tiivistetysti - touhutkaa mitä touhuatte kunhan muistatte, että kuluttaja on se joka maksaa touhunne.

Niin ja tietysti tässä nyt tapahtuneessa tempauksessa luottamuskysymyksen ratkaisisi jos Pekka Möttö tulis asian kanssa kovasti rakastamaansa julkisuuteen ja kertois, että Zei Zei Linen tempaus oli sopimusrikkomus, jonka johdosta tavataan leivättömän pöydän äärellä. Sekin olis mulle luottamuksen kannalta täysin ok.

----------


## tkp

> Niin ja tietysti tässä nyt tapahtuneessa tempauksessa luottamuskysymyksen ratkaisisi jos Pekka Möttö tulis asian kanssa kovasti rakastamaansa julkisuuteen ja kertois, että Zei Zei Linen tempaus oli sopimusrikkomus, jonka johdosta tavataan leivättömän pöydän äärellä. Sekin olis mulle luottamuksen kannalta täysin ok.


Jos sopimuksessa ei ole pykälää joka kieltäisi tälläiset irtautumiset? Jotenkin tuntuu että OB laajentumishuumassaan on kelpuuttanut kaikki liikennöitsijät mukaan jotka vaan haluavat OB:ta ajaa, niillä sopimusehdoilla mitä liikennöitsijä on halunnut.




> Sinänsä veikkaan että irtaantuvalle bussiyrittäjälle ei ole kirkastunut se markkinatalouden periaate, että brändi, markkinointi ja jakelukanava ovat ratkaisevia tekijöitä vapailla markkinoilla pärjäämisessä.


Vai onko sittenkin niin että kun on saatu vakiintunut käyttäjäkunta niin ei ole enää mitään hyötyä maksaa puolta voitoista OB:lle vaan pitää kaiken itsellään. Toiminta pyörii itsellään ja puskaradio mainostaa. Nettikaupan perustaminen ja sitä myöten omien lippujen myynti  ei nykyään käytännössä vaadi tai maksa "mitään".

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mun puolestani Zei Zei Line ja Onnibus voivat lopettaa yhteistyön ihan parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla, mutta se mikä syö mun luottamusta kumpaankin toimijaan on se jos asia hoidetaan tavalla jossa hommat jäävät kesken, eli jossa oli myyty lippuja jotka eivät sitten enää parin päivän päästä olleetkaan lippuja. Jos yhteistyön päättyminen olis tapahtunu 6.1.2014 alkaen niin se olis ollu luottamukseni kannalta täysin fine koska siitä eteenpäin ei käsittääkseni oltu vielä tehty lippukauppaa ja toiseksi asia olis tapahtunu noin kuukauden varoitusajalla, jota vois pitää joinkuin säällisenä.
> 
> Eli tiivistetysti - touhutkaa mitä touhuatte kunhan muistatte, että kuluttaja on se joka maksaa touhunne.
> 
> Niin ja tietysti tässä nyt tapahtuneessa tempauksessa luottamuskysymyksen ratkaisisi jos Pekka Möttö tulis asian kanssa kovasti rakastamaansa julkisuuteen ja kertois, että Zei Zei Linen tempaus oli sopimusrikkomus, jonka johdosta tavataan leivättömän pöydän äärellä. Sekin olis mulle luottamuksen kannalta täysin ok.


Onnibus on käsittääkseni ilmoittanut hyvittävänsä kelpaamattomiksi jääneet liput. Eikö tämä riitä luottamuksen säilyttämiseen?

Pekka Möttö on sanonut Facebookin Joukkoliikenneuudistus-ryhmässä ettei voi julkisesti kommentoida asiaa, mutta myöntää tilanteen harmillisuuden sekä sen että open access -mallissa voi näinkin käydä.

Minulla ei ole mitään tekemistä Onnibusin kanssa, mutta itse järkeilisin niin, että kun yhteistyökumppani on kerran päättänyt pistää välit poikki niin mitä hyötyä pitkällisistä oikeudenkäynneistä saataisiin? Raastupakierre ei palauta yhteistyötä mutta polttaa rahaa ja vie johdon huomiota. Näitä Onnibusin kannattaa mieluummin käyttää liiketoiminnan kehittämiseen. Tuskin Zei Zei Line reitillä yksin toimien kukoistaa, jonka varmaan huomaavat pian itsekin. Päätös kolahtaa omaan nilkkaan ilman oikeusriitojakin, siinäkin on jo tarpeeksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:09 ----------




> Vai onko sittenkin niin että kun on saatu vakiintunut käyttäjäkunta niin ei ole enää mitään hyötyä maksaa puolta voitoista OB:lle vaan pitää kaiken itsellään. Toiminta pyörii itsellään ja puskaradio mainostaa. Nettikaupan perustaminen ja sitä myöten omien lippujen myynti  ei nykyään käytännössä vaadi tai maksa "mitään".


Voihan tuota koettaa, on se mahdollista. Mutta todennäköisenä en pitäisi. Uusia asiakkaita on vaikea löytää riittävästi ilman valtakunnallista näkyvyyttä, ja Onnibus on uskottavuudeltaan ihan eri luokkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onnibus on käsittääkseni ilmoittanut hyvittävänsä kelpaamattomiksi jääneet liput. Eikö tämä riitä luottamuksen säilyttämiseen?


Ei, jos asiakas joutuu maksamaan korvaavasta kyydistä enemmän kuin mitä hankittu lippu maksoi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei, jos asiakas joutuu maksamaan korvaavasta kyydistä enemmän kuin mitä hankittu lippu maksoi.


Siinä tapauksessa HSL on pettänyt luottamukseni jo monta kertaa.

----------


## JaM

> Onnibus on käsittääkseni ilmoittanut hyvittävänsä kelpaamattomiksi jääneet liput. Eikö tämä riitä luottamuksen säilyttämiseen?


Ei likikään.

Jos unohdetaan joukkoliikenneharrastajien näkökulma ja mennään ihan sinne tavallisen kuluttajan tasolle niin tässähän saattoi käydä vaikka niin, että joku raumalainen osti sunnuntaina 24.11. liput Rauma-Helsinki ja Helsinki-Rauma yhteyksille maanantaille 25.11. ja perjantaille 29.11. Viikon työreissu Helsinkiin siis. Onhan nyt oikeasti aivan tavatonta ja suomalaiselle toimintakulttuurille tuntematonta, että tällaisessa tilanteessa tuon lipun omistaminen ei enää 29.11. oikeutakaan paluumatkaan Helsingistä Raumalle vaikka sellainen kuitenkin käsittääkseni ajettiin. Vielä tavattomammaksi asian tekee se jos Onnibusin suhtautuminen tilanteeseen on se, että sen kummempaa selitystä ei ole vaan tällaista voi heidän systeemeissään tapahtua ja se on voi voi. Ehkä jossain eteläisessä Euroopassa tällainen olis ymmärrettävää mutta suomalaiseen sopimusyhteiskuntaan tämmöiset käänteet ei oikein istu. Toki jos Onnibusin tavoitteena on joukkoliikenteen ravistamisen lisäksi tuoda Suomeen hälläväliä toimintakulttuuri niin ihan oikeilla jäljillä ovat. 

Lipun hinnan palauttaminen on tässä kohtaa vähintä mitä OB voi tehdä mutta luottamuksen säilyttämisen kannalta täysin riittämätöntä. Satakunnan Liikenne toki kotiuttaa sen viikon työreissussa olleen raumalaisen. Jos leikitään ajatuksella, että tuo esimerkin raumalainen olis onnistunu nappaamaan paluumatkalleen sen kolmen euron lipun niin paluukyyti Satakunnan Liikenteellä maksoi sitten reilut 14 kertaa enemmän. Tässä nyt tietenkin unohdetaan se, että saattoihan Zei Zei Line ajaa myös sen alkuperäisen kyydin mutta en pidä järin todennäköisenä, että sen vuoron kuski olis onnistunu myymään kiukkuiselle asiakkaalle toista lippua (jonka hintaa emme tiedä) samalle vuorolle.

Jos vielä mietitään millä keinoin luottamuksen olis voinu säilyttää niin kun muutos tuli voimaan torstaina 28.11. niin Onnibusin olis tavalla tai toisella pitäny järjestää korvaavat kyydit kaikille niille jotka olivat ostaneet lippuja 28.11.-1.12. väliselle ajalle. Käytännön tapoja tämän hoitamiseen on paljon ja koska Onnibusin konttorilla tunnetusti istuu kovia innovaationikkareita ei tämä olisi ollut heille mikään temppu. Tämän lisäksi OB:n olisi pitänyt yrittää henkilökohtaisesti tavoittaa kaikki jotka olivat ostaneet lippuja ajalle 2.12.-6.1. ja näin tiedottaa muutoksesta ja siitä kuinka korvausmenettely järjestyy. 

Tilanne hieman muuttuu jos tässä on kyse siitä, että noille vuoroille ei oltu myyty lipun lippua eikä tämä muutos millään tavalla koskettanut ensimmäistäkään kuluttajaa. Siitäkin Onnibusin olisi kuitenkin hyvä kehdata kertoa julkisesti. 

Bussifirma, jonka palveluja itse käytän on myös irtaantunut siitä markkinointiyhteistyökuviosta johon se kuului silloin kun heidän asiakkaakseen ryhdyin. Muutos ei kuitenkaan vaikuttanut asiakkaiden oloon millään tavalla ja siksi pidän kyseistä kioskia tänä päivänä aivan yhtä luotettavana kuin silloin kun se tuohon markkinointiyhteenliittymään kuului.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos vielä mietitään millä keinoin luottamuksen olis voinu säilyttää niin kun muutos tuli voimaan torstaina 28.11. niin Onnibusin olis tavalla tai toisella pitäny järjestää korvaavat kyydit kaikille niille jotka olivat ostaneet lippuja 28.11.-1.12. väliselle ajalle. Käytännön tapoja tämän hoitamiseen on paljon ja koska Onnibusin konttorilla tunnetusti istuu kovia innovaationikkareita ei tämä olisi ollut heille mikään temppu. Tämän lisäksi OB:n olisi pitänyt yrittää henkilökohtaisesti tavoittaa kaikki jotka olivat ostaneet lippuja ajalle 2.12.-6.1. ja näin tiedottaa muutoksesta ja siitä kuinka korvausmenettely järjestyy.


Jos oikein muistan, Pekka Möttö totesi tuossa FB-kommentissaan, että kaikki lippuja ostaneet oli tavoitettu henkilökohtaisesti eikä kukaan ollut vallan hermostunut. Ainahan sitä voi spekuloida kaikenlaista siitä millaista vahinkoa olisi voinut koitua asiakkaille, mutta tuntuu siltä että nyt yritetään väkisin tehdä kärpäsestä härkänen, kun kyseessä on Onnibus. Minulla ei sitäpaitsi ole tietoa siitä, että Onnibus olisi nimenomaisesti kieltäytynyt korvaamasta aiheutunutta vahinkoa, jos joku olisi keksinyt esittää vaatimuksia. Ennen kuin tuollaisesta ryhtyy heitä sättimään, kannattaisi ottaa selvää onko näin edes tapahtunut. Ei-asiakkaan sivusta huuteluna tällainen aggressiivisuus on vähän liioiteltua.

----------


## tkp

> Jos oikein muistan, Pekka Möttö totesi tuossa FB-kommentissaan, että kaikki lippuja ostaneet oli tavoitettu henkilökohtaisesti eikä kukaan ollut vallan hermostunut. Ainahan sitä voi spekuloida kaikenlaista siitä millaista vahinkoa olisi voinut koitua asiakkaille, mutta tuntuu siltä että nyt yritetään väkisin tehdä kärpäsestä härkänen, kun kyseessä on Onnibus. Minulla ei sitäpaitsi ole tietoa siitä, että Onnibus olisi nimenomaisesti kieltäytynyt korvaamasta aiheutunutta vahinkoa, jos joku olisi keksinyt esittää vaatimuksia. Ennen kuin tuollaisesta ryhtyy heitä sättimään, kannattaisi ottaa selvää onko näin edes tapahtunut. Ei-asiakkaan sivusta huuteluna tällainen aggressiivisuus on vähän liioiteltua.


 Tämä kyllä kuulostaa lähinnä siltä että asiaa pyritään vähättelemään, koska Onnibus. Sinun mielestä on siis täysin hyväksyttävää että liput lakkaavat kelpaamasta yhdessä illassa?

----------


## hylje

Oli kyse Onnibusista tai ei, ei lyötyä lyömällä saavuteta juuri mitään. 

Jos yhteistyösopimuksessa on raskaat irtisanomisrangaistukset, se karsii vähäpääomaiset toimijat pois liikenteestä. Sillä jos jokin menee pieleen, tai tulot eivät muuten kata menoja, toimija menee konkurssiin. Joko ajamalla rahat loppuun, tai heittämällä loput rahat irtisanomisrangaistuksiin. Konkurssia parempi ratkaisu on joustaa, ja molemmat sopimusosapuolet jatkavat toimintaansa paremmalla pohjalla.

Tässä keskeinen kysymys onkin se, että onko Suomessa ylipäätään hyväksyttävää ajaa joukkoliikennettä ilman tukevaa sotakassaa pääomana. Onnibusin mukaan on. Uudella yrittäjällä ei ikinä ole sotakassaa, koska kaikki rahat menevät toiminnan laajentamiseen. Eli kysymys onkin se, että onko hyväksyttävää että uusi yrittäjä ajaa joukkoliikennettä Suomessa.

----------


## JaM

> Ennen kuin tuollaisesta ryhtyy heitä sättimään, kannattaisi ottaa selvää onko näin edes tapahtunut. Ei-asiakkaan sivusta huuteluna tällainen aggressiivisuus on vähän liioiteltua.


Silloin kun kaikki menee kuten Strömsössä Onnibus on julkisuudessa niin korkealla profiililla että en pahemmin osaa tuntea sääliä heitä kohtaan tällaisessa tilanteessa kun homma menee pieleen. En myöskään pidä järin todennäköisenä, että Onnibus toimittaisi tavan tallaajalle tosiseikkoihin perustuvan selvityksen tuosta, että kuinka tilanteessa on toimittu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:21 ----------




> onko Suomessa ylipäätään hyväksyttävää ajaa joukkoliikennettä ilman tukevaa sotakassaa


En ole sotakassan kannattaja, mutta tuolla aiemmin esittämieni toimenpiteiden kustannus on niin mitätön, että todella toivon Onnibusin kassasta sen verran löytyvän. Jos todella ei löydy niin ei kovin ruusuinen tulevaisuus ole edessä heillä.

----------


## kaakkuri

> "Ei likikään.
> 
> Jos unohdetaan joukkoliikenneharrastajien näkökulma ja mennään ihan sinne tavallisen kuluttajan tasolle niin tässähän saattoi käydä vaikka niin, että joku raumalainen osti sunnuntaina 24.11. liput Rauma-Helsinki ja Helsinki-Rauma yhteyksille maanantaille 25.11. ja perjantaille 29.11. Viikon työreissu Helsinkiin siis. Onhan nyt oikeasti aivan tavatonta ja suomalaiselle toimintakulttuurille tuntematonta, että tällaisessa tilanteessa tuon lipun omistaminen ei enää 29.11. oikeutakaan paluumatkaan Helsingistä Raumalle vaikka sellainen kuitenkin käsittääkseni ajettiin. Vielä tavattomammaksi asian tekee se jos Onnibusin suhtautuminen tilanteeseen on se, että sen kummempaa selitystä ei ole vaan tällaista voi heidän systeemeissään tapahtua ja se on voi voi. Ehkä jossain eteläisessä Euroopassa tällainen olis ymmärrettävää mutta suomalaiseen sopimusyhteiskuntaan tämmöiset käänteet ei oikein istu. Toki jos Onnibusin tavoitteena on joukkoliikenteen ravistamisen lisäksi tuoda Suomeen hälläväliä toimintakulttuuri niin ihan oikeilla jäljillä ovat.


Ei suinkaan ole tavatonta vaan tavallista.

Suomalaiseen sopimusyhteiskuntaan kun etenkin autoalalla kuuluu se, että
- mennään työnseisaukseen tai lakkoon kesken voimassa olevaa sopimuskautta, koska oma työsopimus, sen ehdot tai työnantaja noin muutoin vaan kenkuttaa, jolloin sopimus henkilökuljetuksesta korvausta vastaan eli lippu onkin mitätön eikä pysäkiltä viedä ketään mihinkään sopimuksen mukaisesti,
- mennään työnseisaukseen tai lakkoon kesken voimassa olevaa sopimuskautta, koska Finnairin sämpylät voidellaan väärin, jolloin kukaan ei mene mihinkään,
- jätetään vuoroja ajamatta koska
       - kalusto ei toimi tai sitä ei ole,
       - työtä tekemään sovittu sopimuspuoli ei jostain syystä tullut töihin tai
       - työtä tekemään tullut ei tehnyt työtä sovitulla tavalla vaan ajoi omia polkujaan,
       - tai joku muu syy, joka "kuuluu suomalaiseen sopimusyhteiskuntaan" jolloin taaskaan sopimuksen mukaisella lipulla ei voi liikkua sopimuksen mukaisesti.
Kaikki edellä olevat tapaukset ovat ihan arkipäivää sopimusyhteiskunnassamme Suomessa. 




> Lipun hinnan palauttaminen on tässä kohtaa vähintä mitä OB voi tehdä mutta luottamuksen säilyttämisen kannalta täysin riittämätöntä. Satakunnan Liikenne toki kotiuttaa sen viikon työreissussa olleen raumalaisen. Jos leikitään ajatuksella, että tuo esimerkin raumalainen olis onnistunu nappaamaan paluumatkalleen sen kolmen euron lipun niin paluukyyti Satakunnan Liikenteellä maksoi sitten reilut 14 kertaa enemmän. Tässä nyt tietenkin unohdetaan se, että saattoihan Zei Zei Line ajaa myös sen alkuperäisen kyydin mutta en pidä järin todennäköisenä, että sen vuoron kuski olis onnistunu myymään kiukkuiselle asiakkaalle toista lippua (jonka hintaa emme tiedä) samalle vuorolle.


Sekin on ihan arkipäivää sopimusyhteiskunnassa Suomessa, että joku ilmoittaa, ettei enää noudata sopimusta huomisesta alkaen. Toiselle osapuolelle jää sitten vaihtoehdoiksi hakea ja saada oikeussuojaa rikotusta sopimuksesta oikeuslaitoksesta, kuten vaikkapa vuokranantajan, jonka vuokralainen ilmoittaa olevansa jatkossa maksamatta mitään. Oikeussuojan tehokkuudesta voi olla sitten montaa mieltä, mutta mm. tästä syystähän työnantajat ovat vaatineet laittomien lakkojen sakkosanktioiden korottamista pitkään. Tulosta ei ole tullut, joten liitot ja niiden osastot voivat mennä jatkossakin laittomiin lakkoihin milloin mistäkin syystä ilman merkittäviä sanktioita.
Se on sopimusyhteiskunnassa Suomessa hyväksyttyä toimintaa.

Mitä tulee hinnoitteluun, niin Satakunnan Liikenteen hinnoitteluhan on juuri sitä, mitä OnniBus vastustaa. Niinpä OnniBusin vastustajat ovat varmastikin hyvillään saadessaan oikean hintaisen lipun tuolle matkalle.
Ostamani lippu Finnairin lentokoneeseen muuttui makulatuuriksi juurikin muutama viikko sitten, kun jokin sopimusyhteiskunnan työtä tekevistä osapuolista ilmoitti olevansa tekemättä sopimuksen mukaisia töitä, jolloin lento jäi lentämättä. Korvaava kulkuyhteyteni oli tuntuvan paljon kalliimpi. Kysymyksessä on suomalaisen sopimusyhteiskunnan arkipäiväinen tilanne, johon toinen sopimusosapuoli (kuljetuksen tarjoaja/myyjä) on varautunut Force Majour -lausekkeella. Niinpä (työ-)sopimuksen osapuolten riidellessä laskun maksaa joku muu, ja Rauman bussireitin tapahtuma ei tästä juurikaan poikkea.




> Jos vielä mietitään millä keinoin luottamuksen olis voinu säilyttää niin kun muutos tuli voimaan torstaina 28.11. niin Onnibusin olis tavalla tai toisella pitäny järjestää korvaavat kyydit kaikille niille jotka olivat ostaneet lippuja 28.11.-1.12. väliselle ajalle. Käytännön tapoja tämän hoitamiseen on paljon ja koska Onnibusin konttorilla tunnetusti istuu kovia innovaationikkareita ei tämä olisi ollut heille mikään temppu. Tämän lisäksi OB:n olisi pitänyt yrittää henkilökohtaisesti tavoittaa kaikki jotka olivat ostaneet lippuja ajalle 2.12.-6.1. ja näin tiedottaa muutoksesta ja siitä kuinka korvausmenettely järjestyy. 
> 
> Tilanne hieman muuttuu jos tässä on kyse siitä, että noille vuoroille ei oltu myyty lipun lippua eikä tämä muutos millään tavalla koskettanut ensimmäistäkään kuluttajaa. Siitäkin Onnibusin olisi kuitenkin hyvä kehdata kertoa julkisesti. 
> 
> Bussifirma, jonka palveluja itse käytän on myös irtaantunut siitä markkinointiyhteistyökuviosta johon se kuului silloin kun heidän asiakkaakseen ryhdyin. Muutos ei kuitenkaan vaikuttanut asiakkaiden oloon millään tavalla ja siksi pidän kyseistä kioskia tänä päivänä aivan yhtä luotettavana kuin silloin kun se tuohon markkinointiyhteenliittymään kuului.


En tiedä, oliko OnniBusille mahdollista esim. laittaa sopimusta noudattamaan kieltäyvän tilalle vaihtoehtoisia linja-autoja, joissa liput olisivat kelvanneet? Käsittääkseni meillä hienossa sopimusyhteiskunnassa on voimassa linjalupamenettely, jossa turvataan ja taataan monopolioikeuksia heille, joilla sellainen on ja suojataan monopoliala muilta toimijoilta. Zei Zeillä lienee tuollainen monopolioikeus tuolle reitille tuohon ajankohtaan, jolloin sopimusyhteiskunta takaa Zei Zeille monopolin liikennöidä luvan mukaisesti ja kieltää muut.

Sopimusyhteiskunnassamme Suomessa samanlaisia tilanteita tapahtuu tuon tuostakin ja tulee tapahtumaan jatkossakin. Westendin Linjan konkurssi johti HSL:n samankaltaiseen tilanteeseen, missä operointi yhtäkkiä vain lakkaa joltakin osin. Tilanteeseen vaikuttaminen on aina tapaus- ja olosuhderiippuvaista, mutta selvää on, että täyttä kontrollia tilanteeseen ei tilaajalla ole, jos tuottaja niskottelee. Oli sitten kysymyksessä alihankintaa tekevä yritys tai yksittäinen AKT:n riistetty iskurityöläinen.

----------


## Lasse

> Ostamani lippu Finnairin lentokoneeseen muuttui makulatuuriksi juurikin muutama viikko sitten, kun jokin sopimusyhteiskunnan työtä tekevistä osapuolista ilmoitti olevansa tekemättä sopimuksen mukaisia töitä, jolloin lento jäi lentämättä. Korvaava kulkuyhteyteni oli tuntuvan paljon kalliimpi. Kysymyksessä on suomalaisen sopimusyhteiskunnan arkipäiväinen tilanne, johon toinen sopimusosapuoli (kuljetuksen tarjoaja/myyjä) on varautunut Force Majour -lausekkeella. Niinpä (työ-)sopimuksen osapuolten riidellessä laskun maksaa joku muu, ja Rauman bussireitin tapahtuma ei tästä juurikaan poikkea.


Teiltä lienee jäänyt huomaamatta, että tuolloin ei ollut voimassa olevaa sompimusta, jolloin oli sopimukseton tila, eikä myöskään kukaan siten voinut jättää tekemättä sopumiksen mukaista työtään.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Teiltä lienee jäänyt huomaamatta, että tuolloin ei ollut voimassa olevaa sompimusta, jolloin oli sopimukseton tila, eikä myöskään kukaan siten voinut jättää tekemättä sopumiksen mukaista työtään.


Asia ei ole ihan noin.

Tuolloin saattoi olla todellakin niin, että työehtosopimusta ei ollut voimassa. Mutta työsopimus oli. Ja käsittääkseni ovat edelleenkin.

----------


## tkp

> En tiedä, oliko OnniBusille mahdollista esim. laittaa sopimusta noudattamaan kieltäyvän tilalle vaihtoehtoisia linja-autoja, joissa liput olisivat kelvanneet? Käsittääkseni meillä hienossa sopimusyhteiskunnassa on voimassa linjalupamenettely, jossa turvataan ja taataan monopolioikeuksia heille, joilla sellainen on ja suojataan monopoliala muilta toimijoilta. Zei Zeillä lienee tuollainen monopolioikeus tuolle reitille tuohon ajankohtaan, jolloin sopimusyhteiskunta takaa Zei Zeille monopolin liikennöidä luvan mukaisesti ja kieltää muut.


No ei ole, reittiliikenneluvalla ajettavaa vuoroa ei koske joukkoliikennelain kohta "vakavasta haitasta". Kuka tahansa voisi hakea vaikka täysin samalla aikataululla ja reitillä omaa vuoroa. Onnibus olisi voinut ajaa vaikka tilausajona vuoronsa... Ai niin mutta se olisi maksanut. On helpompaa vain nostaa kädet pystyyn että nou kan duu, menkää millä pääsette.

----------


## JaM

> Ei suinkaan ole tavatonta vaan tavallista.
> 
> Suomalaiseen sopimusyhteiskuntaan kun etenkin autoalalla kuuluu se, että
> - mennään työnseisaukseen tai lakkoon kesken voimassa olevaa sopimuskautta, koska oma työsopimus, sen ehdot tai työnantaja noin muutoin vaan kenkuttaa, jolloin sopimus henkilökuljetuksesta korvausta vastaan eli lippu onkin mitätön eikä pysäkiltä viedä ketään mihinkään sopimuksen mukaisesti,
> - mennään työnseisaukseen tai lakkoon kesken voimassa olevaa sopimuskautta, koska Finnairin sämpylät voidellaan väärin, jolloin kukaan ei mene mihinkään,
> - jätetään vuoroja ajamatta koska
>        - kalusto ei toimi tai sitä ei ole,
>        - työtä tekemään sovittu sopimuspuoli ei jostain syystä tullut töihin tai
>        - työtä tekemään tullut ei tehnyt työtä sovitulla tavalla vaan ajoi omia polkujaan,
> ...


Hyviä esimerkkejä kaikki tyyni. Se vaan jää huomiotta, että kaikissa tarjoamissasi esimerkeissä on sentään olemassa jonkinlainen sopimus, jota esittämissäsi tilanteissa sitten rikotaan tai on rikottu. Esittelit siis vinon pinon vikatilanteita erilaisissa järjestelmissä. Tästä Onnibusin ja Zei Zei Linen keissistä on ainakin mulla sellainen käsitys, että se ei Onnin tai Zei Zein mielestä ole vikatilanne tai sopimusrikkomus vaan tapahtuma joka on mahdollinen sopimuksia rikkomatta ja siksi se ei vertaudu mihinkään esimerkeistäsi.

----------


## Lasse

> Asia ei ole ihan noin.
> 
> Tuolloin saattoi olla todellakin niin, että työehtosopimusta ei ollut voimassa. Mutta työsopimus oli. Ja käsittääkseni ovat edelleenkin.


Silloin kun ei ole voimassa olevaa työehtosopimusta, ei ole myöskään työrauhaa. Tällöin lakko on laillinen keino sellaisen saavuttamiseksi. Lakko-oikeus lasketaan myös ihmisoikeudeksi, joten sen poistamista on edes turha väläytellä, ellei haluta Suomesta täydellistä banaanivaltiota.
Työehtosopimus ja työsopimus ovat lisäksi kaksi täysin eri asiaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tästä Onnibusin ja Zei Zei Linen keissistä on ainakin mulla sellainen käsitys, että se ei Onnin tai Zei Zein mielestä ole vikatilanne tai sopimusrikkomus vaan tapahtuma joka on mahdollinen sopimuksia rikkomatta ja siksi se ei vertaudu mihinkään esimerkeistäsi.


Mistä olet saanut tällaisen käsityksen? Siitä ylimalkaisesti referoimastani FB-postauksesta, joka ilmeisimmin oli laitettu julki tuoreeltaan tilanteen keskeltä? Kannattaisi nyt kumminkin selvittää lopullisesti mitä mieltä Onnibus on virallisesti ennen kuin alkaa julistaa käsityksiään lopullisena totuutena.

Henkilökohtaisesti minun on vaikea nähdä miten Zei Zei Line ei olisi rikkonut sopimustaan Onnibusin kanssa, mutta en voi tietää sitä varmasti kun en tiedä sopimuksen sisältöä. Vastuukysymykset ovat sitten kokonaan oma lukunsa. Tärkeintä välittömästi asian selvittyä on että lipun ostaneet on tavoitettu ja heitä on infottu, ja rahat palautetaan. Mahdollisia lisänäkökohtia ehtii kyllä pohtia sitten kun pöly on laskeutunut. Tuskin tällaisen tilanteen varalle on valmista varasuunnitelmaa? Veikkaan tosin että jatkossa kyllä on.

----------


## JaM

> Mistä olet saanut tällaisen käsityksen?


Pekka Möttö kirjoittaa Facebookissa: "Tällaisia episodeja ei kaivata, mutta tulevaisuuden open access -markkinoilla vastaavaa voi tapahtua."

Ei paljon selittelyjä kaipaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei paljon selittelyjä kaipaa.


Kyllä kaipaa, jos siitä aikoo vetää sellaiset johtopäätökset kuin sinä vedit. Kommentissa ei oteta suoraan mitään kantaa vastuukysymyksiin vaan pelkästään siihen, että tällaisia tilanteita voi tulla vastaan kun toimitaan avoimilla markkinoilla, toisin kuin vanhoilla suljetuilla markkinoilla toimittaessa.

----------


## tkp

> Kyllä kaipaa, jos siitä aikoo vetää sellaiset johtopäätökset kuin sinä vedit. Kommentissa ei oteta suoraan mitään kantaa vastuukysymyksiin vaan pelkästään siihen, että tällaisia tilanteita voi tulla vastaan kun toimitaan avoimilla markkinoilla, toisin kuin vanhoilla suljetuilla markkinoilla toimittaessa.


Tarkoittaa siis sitä että avoimilla markkinoilla toimittaessa ei asiakkaalla ole enää mitään väliä?

----------


## Alf P.

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, miten Zei Zeillä oli käynyt nyt tämän "eron" jälkeen? Kuinka paljon liput maksavat? Onko ihmisiä yrittänyt bussiin vielä Onnibusin lipuilla? Onko autoissa ollut paljon matkustajia? Useimmitenhan perjantain iltavuoro Helsingistä Raumalle ja sunnuntain vuoro Raumasta Helsinkiin ovat olleet ihan täynnä.




> *Yle:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Onnibus aikoo avata uudelleen Rauman ja Helsingin välille oman linjansa jo ensi kesänä.


Menisipä linja samaa reittiä, koska se on kuitenkin ainoa suora yhteys Helsingin ja Loimaan välillä. Näin saataisiin sillekin yhteydelle taas jokin vähän luotettavamman oloinen liikennöitsijä. Kivistöhän ajoi Helsingin ja Loimaan välillä pikavuoroa toukokuusta 2010 toukokuuhun 2012, mutta se kulki ihan älyttömään aikaan, ja lisäksi ihmiset eivät löytäneet sitä, kun Matkahuolto ei suostunut kirjaamaan reittiä sen aikatauluhakuun. Tämä OB:n Helsinki-Rauma on vaikuttanut kannattavalta ja on tarjonnut kätevän yhteyden Helsingistä Loimaalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkoittaa siis sitä että avoimilla markkinoilla toimittaessa ei asiakkaalla ole enää mitään väliä?


Ei todellakaan tarkoita.

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä kyllä kuulostaa lähinnä siltä että asiaa pyritään vähättelemään, koska Onnibus.


Kyllähän tämä vaikuttaa ulkopuolisen silmiin enemmänkin siltä, että asiasta pyritään tekemään numeroa, koska Onnibus. Keskustelu olisi voinut hyvin päättyä nimim. Knightriderin toteamukseen, että aika montaa kertaa HSL:kin on pettänyt matkustajansa.

Itse olen ehtinyt elämässäni sen verran matkustaa, että pettymyksiä, pahoja myöhästymisiä ja lähtemättömiä vuoroja, on tullut koettua kaikilla joukkoliikennemuodoilla. HSL -alueella ja VR:n kaukojunissa asia on tietysti arkea, mutta sitä tullut vietettyä öitä lentokentilläkin sen vuoksi, että lennot eivät lähdekään. Syystä tai toisesta asioita tapahtuu ja liikkuessaan ihmiset ovat yleensä aina jonkun toisen armoilla, vähintään sään. 

Tätä keskustelua seuraamalla tuntuu, että bussialan ihmisillä on totaalisen vääristynyt kuva siitä, miten asioiden tulee matkustajan näkökulmasta olla. Annetaan tolkuton painoarvo sellaisille asioille, että viimeiset 20-vuotta on joka päivä samasta paikasta, samaan aikaan ja samaan määränpäähän lähtenyt (saman liikennöitsijän) auto. Joillekin matkustajille säännöllisyys ja luotettavuus ovat tietysti tärkeimmät asiat, mitäpä sitä kiistämään. Aika suurelle osalle matkustajista hinta on kuitenkin ykköskriteeri ja sen myötä ollaan valmiita joustamaan kaikesta muusta. Esimerkiksi omina opiskeluaikoinani reissut opiskelupaikkakunnan ja kotipaikkakunnan välillä eivät olleet niin päivän päälle. Jos pääsi jonkun kaverin kyydissä, niin helposti saattoi siirtää suunnittelemaansa matkustuspäivää, jopa viikkoa. Joukkoliikenne on Suomessa merkittävissä määrin vähävaraisten liikkumismuoto, joten uskoisin, että opiskelijoiden lisäksi on paljon muitakin, joille hinta on liikkumisen ykköskriteeri.

Itse näen yksinomaan positiivisena asiana, että joukkoliikenteessä on uudella tavalla asioista ajattelevia toimijoita. Kysyntää on erilaista, mutta tähän mennessä kaikki tarjonta on ollut yhtä ja samaa. Kyllä 2000-luvulla on jo aika siirtyä bussiliikenteessäkin markkinatalouteen ja mahdollisesti tarjota erilaisia palveluita kysynnän mukaan.

----------


## Lasse

Minun mielestä tätä vääntöä jaksetaan vain siksi, että kyseessä on Onnibus, jota täytyy puolustaa viimeiseen hengenvetoon asti.
Mikäli matka katkeaa, on vahvasti myöhässä tai peruuntuu teknisen ongelman, onnettomuuden tai sääilmön vuoksi, ei sitä mitenkään voi rinnastaa siihen, että asiakkaalle myydään lippu, ja vain tunteja ennen matkan alkua ilmoitetaan ettei lippu kelpaakaan hiekkalaatikolla syntyneen riidan takia.
Kannattaa myös muistaa, että myös Onnibussia on jo kohdannut vaikeatkin myöhästymiset teknisten vikojen, onnettomuuksien ja lumipyryjen takia. Ei niistä olla sen enempää kirjoiteltu kuin muistakaan. Jos edes sitäkään vertaa.

----------


## JaM

> Minun mielestä tätä vääntöä jaksetaan vain siksi, että kyseessä on Onnibus, jota täytyy puolustaa viimeiseen hengenvetoon asti.


Juuri näin. Jos tulen käyttö olis keksitty Onnibusin konttorilla niin tuskin täällä esitettäisiin vaatimusta, että keskustelu asiasta pitää lopettaa siihen toteamukseen, että on HSL:kin saanut kipinöitä aikaiseksi jo aiemmin.

----------


## j-lu

> Minun mielestä tätä vääntöä jaksetaan vain siksi, että kyseessä on Onnibus, jota täytyy puolustaa viimeiseen hengenvetoon asti.


Samaa mieltä. Vähän on alkanut epäilyttää, että osalla kirjoittajista on vahvoja sidoksia Onnibusiin, sen verran laput silmillä kirjoitettua tekstiä saa palstalta lukea. Ei sellaista intohimoa, joka osasta viesteistä paistaa, pelkällä neuvostotaulouden vastustuksella selitä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Yksi asia, josta vielä ei ole puhuttu, on yritysten neuvotteluvoima, taikka sen puute. Tämä tuli itselle selväksi, kun koulussa teimme pientä logistiikan harjoitustyötä tamperelaiselle konepajayritykselle ja kun keskustelimme firman väen kanssa. Tällöin toimitusjohtaja selitti, että heidän ongelmansa ei useinkaan ole siinä, että he eivät tietäisi, kuinka paljon hyötyä tilausten hyvästä suunnittelusta, varaston minimoimisesta ja sen sellaisesta. Sen sijaan ongelma on siinä, että jos jonkin tavaran toimittaja on itseä kymmenen kertaa isompi, on tällaisen toimittajan kanssa ihan turha lähteä neuvottelemaan toimitusfrekvensseistä, vaatia isoja myöhästymissakkoja tai mitään vastaavaa.

Onnibussiin tämä liittyy siten, että se on luultavasti hyvin samantapaisessa tilanteessa: Onnibus ei ole vielä mikään iso pelaaja, se on tulokas ja varsinkin Lappenrannan linjan epäonnistumisen jälkeen muut bussifirmat pitävät hommaa riskibisneksenä. Tässä tilanteessa Onnibus ei välttämättä vain saa läpi sellaisia sopimuksia kuin pitäisi, varsinkaan sellaisia, joissa toinen pieni yrittäjä sitoutuu touhuun pidemmäksi aikaa. Toisaalta, jos tästä syystä taas jätetään sopimukset kokonaan tekemättä, Onnibus-verkosto ei laajene, eikä firma saa muskeleita parempien sopimusten tekoon. Eli kasvuvaiheessa olevalle yritykselle tyypillinen catch-22 -tilanne. Lisäksi laajenemisella on kiire, vuosi 2018 lähestyy ja tällöin VR on ainakin suunnitellut oman halpabussiliikenteen aloittamista Pohjolan liikenteen nimiin, ehkä myös isoja kansainvälisiä pelureita saattaa suunnittella Suomeen tuloa. Ohimennen sanoen, näen Onnibussin laajenemisessa paikallisliikenteen puolelle tiettyä strategista ulottuvuutta: oma toiminta varikoineen muutamissa kaupungeissa mahdollistaa laajemman oman tuotannon myös kaukoliikenteessä.

Tämmöiset tapaukset tietenkin syövät mainetta, toisaalta halpojen lippujen takia Onnibussilla on varmasti enemmän pelivaraa kuin muilla firmoilla, aikuiset ihmiset tietenkin näkevät asian niin, että vähällä rahalla saa vähän ja paljolla pitäisi saada paljon, vaikka Onnibus ainakin virallisesti pyrkii yhtä hyvään laatuun kuin muutkin kaukoliikenneyhtiöt. Myös yksittäiset mokat tai epäonnistumiset yleensä ymmärretään, eihän keneltäkään kaikki suju täydellisesti, kunhan ne todellakin jäävät yksittäisiksi epäonnistumisiksi. Viime kädessä asiakkaat päättävät, missä raja menee ja milloin kolme euroa ei ole enää missään suhteessa saatuun palveluun...

Sinällään on kyllä todella omituista, että Zei Zei irtisanoi sopimusen ilman minkäänlaista irtisanomisaikaa, sehän on silkkaa siltojen polttamista eikä varmaan lisää firman mainetta luotettavana kumppanina muutenkaan. Tämä saa epäilemään, että taustalla on jotain aika mielenkiintoista. Toivottavasti aikanaan selviää.

----------


## ultrix

> Sinällään on kyllä todella omituista, että Zei Zei irtisanoi sopimusen ilman minkäänlaista irtisanomisaikaa, sehän on silkkaa siltojen polttamista eikä varmaan lisää firman mainetta luotettavana kumppanina muutenkaan. Tämä saa epäilemään, että taustalla on jotain aika mielenkiintoista. Toivottavasti aikanaan selviää.


Minäkään en tiedä tästä keissistä sen enempää kuin muutkaan forumilaiset, mutta toisin kuin vuoden takaisessa Kesälahden linjan keississä, jossa H. P. von Knorring kunniakkaasti hoiti joka ikisen lähdön, jolle oli myyty lippuja, teki Köyliön J J matkustajien kannalta ikävän tempun purkaessaan sopimuksen välittömästi niin, että jopa he, keillä oli vuoroille ostettuja lippuja joutuivat keksimään muun tavan matkustaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Eipä tämä JJ-keissi mikään kiva ole, mutta tällaisiin on vain totuttava. Olen ennenkin muistuttanut siitä, että halpabussien konsepti on läheistä sukua halpalennoille, ja siellä tällaiset lyhyellä varoitusajalla tapahtuvat muutokset ovat aivan arkipäivää. JJ ei siis jää viimeiseksi.

EU on yrittänyt puuttua lentoliikenteeseen määräämällä lentoyhtiöille vastuita ja korvausvelvollisuuksia, jos lippuja myydään sellaisille lennoille, joita ei lennetäkään. Bussiliikenteessä ei taida vastaavaa asetusta vielä olla (eikä se lentoliikenteessäkään kovin hyvin toimi).

----------


## tkp

> EU on yrittänyt puuttua lentoliikenteeseen määräämällä lentoyhtiöille vastuita ja korvausvelvollisuuksia, jos lippuja myydään sellaisille lennoille, joita ei lennetäkään. Bussiliikenteessä ei taida vastaavaa asetusta vielä olla (eikä se lentoliikenteessäkään kovin hyvin toimi).


Linja-auto liikenteen matkustajan oikeudet, perustuu Eu-asetukseen http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...01:0012:FI:PDF

----------


## anttipng

Hesari kirjoittaa Onnibussista täällä.

----------


## tkp

http://osasto100.ammattiosasto.net/p...htajan_palsta/

"Halpabussiyhtiöksi itseään tituleeraavan yhtiön alihankkijan toimet on noteerattu nyt myös jo ihan viranomaisten toimesta. Turku-Helsinki reittiä liikennöivä yritys ei ainoastaan jätä osaa palkoista maksamatta vaan osoittaa myös törkeää piittaamattomuutta omien työntekijöidensä terveyttä kohtaan. Lounais-Suomen Aluehallintoviraston työsuojelun vastuualueen kahdeksansivuinen tarkastusraportti kertoo valitettavan yksityiskohtaisesti yrityksen laiminlyönneistä ja toimintakulttuurista."

Lieneekö tuo raportti julkinen asiakirja?

----------


## 034

Selasin Luonais-Suomen Avi.fi sivuja ja toistaiseksi en ole kyseistä raporttia löytänyt.

----------


## tkp

> Selasin Luonais-Suomen Avi.fi sivuja ja toistaiseksi en ole kyseistä raporttia löytänyt.


Harva viranomainen laittaa kaikkia asiakirjoja nettisivuille, mutta ne saa pyydettäessä paperiversiona.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuosta olisi nyt hyvä saada tarkempaa tietoa, että kuinka Rindellillä toimitaan. Onnissa mukana oleminen ei ole mikään syy rikkoa määräyksiä tai lakeja.

----------


## Lasse

> Tuosta olisi nyt hyvä saada tarkempaa tietoa, että kuinka Rindellillä toimitaan. Onnissa mukana oleminen ei ole mikään syy rikkoa määräyksiä tai lakeja.


Suora lainaus raportista:
"Yhtiössä ei noudateta yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta."

To be continued...

----------


## 034

Jahas.. Pitää varoa tätä ko. taloa. Mitenköhän muissa onnitaloissa mahtaa asiat olla? Epäilen että tämä firma ei ole ainoa.

----------


## Lasse

> Jahas.. Pitää varoa tätä ko. taloa. Mitenköhän muissa onnitaloissa mahtaa asiat olla? Epäilen että tämä firma ei ole ainoa.


Toimitusjohtaja Möttö on aiemmin ilmoittanut, että mikäli ilmenee rikkeitä, sopimus rikkeitä tehneen liikennöitsijän kanssa puretaan välittömästi.
Nyt on siis mielenkiintoista nähdä, puretaanko sopimus vai ei. Jos ei, sillä viestitään että tämänkaltaiset toimet ovat hyväksyttäviä ja lisää epäilyjä, että toiminta on myös ollut tarkoituksenmukaista.

----------


## tkp

Lisää suoria lainauksia: 
"Osassa työsopimuksia on sekä lain että yleissitovan työehtosopimuksen vastaisia ehtoja, esim. maininta, että ylitöistä ei makseta" 
"Myöskään työehtosopimuksen määräämää nk. takuupalkkaa eli sitä palkkaa,joka jää puuttumaan 80 tunnista, ei ollut maksettu" 
"Tarkastetuista työpäivistä todettiin noin 7 % rikkomuksia, joista suurin osa oli vakavia Euroopan komission määrittelemän mukaan". 

Samasta yrityksestähän jo aiemmin uutisoitiin että tämä jättää palkkoja maksamatta mutta silloin väitteet leimattiin "kateellisten paronien panetteluksi". Nyt on mustaa valkoisella...
Raportti on julkinen asiakirja ja jokainen asiasta kiinnostunut voi tilata kopion osoitteesta kirjaamo.lounais@avi.fi

----------


## Lasse

> Samasta yrityksestähän jo aiemmin uutisoitiin että tämä jättää palkkoja maksamatta mutta silloin väitteet leimattiin "kateellisten paronien panetteluksi". Nyt on mustaa valkoisella...
> Raportti on julkinen asiakirja ja jokainen asiasta kiinnostunut voi tilata kopion osoitteesta kirjaamo.lounais@avi.fi


Nimenomaan! Nyt tuntuu vain kannattajajoukko vaikenevan.

Mielenkiintoista olisi myös, jos tarkastus tehtäisiin muihinkin OB-kartellin jäseniin.

----------


## 034

Toistaiseksi ei Onnibusin sivuilla ole tiedotteissa että liput eivät kelpaisi.

----------


## jodo

> Nimenomaan! Nyt tuntuu vain kannattajajoukko vaikenevan.
> 
> Mielenkiintoista olisi myös, jos tarkastus tehtäisiin muihinkin OB-kartellin jäseniin.


En ole "kannattajajoukkoa", mutta sen tiedät varmasti itsekin, ettei missään nimessä kaikissa vanhan liiton firmoissakaan makseta aina TES:sin mukaan .

----------


## vesa.

> En ole "kannattajajoukkoa", mutta sen tiedät varmasti itsekin, ettei missään nimessä kaikissa vanhan liiton firmoissakaan makseta aina TES:sin mukaan .


Ole ystävällinen ja kerro lisää tästä. Onko sulla tarkempaakin tietoa, vai oliko tämä sinun oma olettamuksesi?

----------


## tkp

> Toimitusjohtaja Möttö on aiemmin ilmoittanut, että mikäli ilmenee rikkeitä, sopimus rikkeitä tehneen liikennöitsijän kanssa puretaan välittömästi.
> Nyt on siis mielenkiintoista nähdä, puretaanko sopimus vai ei. Jos ei, sillä viestitään että tämänkaltaiset toimet ovat hyväksyttäviä ja lisää epäilyjä, että toiminta on myös ollut tarkoituksenmukaista.


Sikälis että Onnibus poisti aihetta käsittelevän viestiketjun Facebook-sivuiltaan niin onko sittenkin niin että ongelma lakaistaan maton alle, ja kun mitään ei ole näkyvissä, ei ole ongelmaakaan...

Ja näemmä hiljentää keskustelijat. ns. totuus sattuu?

----------


## Lasse

> Toistaiseksi ei Onnibusin sivuilla ole tiedotteissa että liput eivät kelpaisi.


Toki näin, siitähän Rindell on erittäin oiva esimerkki! Se kun ei ole mikään uusi yritys.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Itse odotan, että Johtaja Rindell astuisi esiin ja kertoisi oman näkemyksen asiasta. Jos tälläisiä ei ole niin miksei yhtiön johto voisi ottaa kantaa asiaan. Jos taas näin on, niin odotan seisovan johdon asian takana myös julkisesti. Se että asiaa ei kommentoida mitenkään ja hävitään maan alle, antaa varsin huonon kuvan yrityksestä. Se viestii siitä, että asiat eivät ole kunnossa ja sitä ei uskalleta myöntää. Toivoisin myös Helkeltä tai Mötöltä asian tiimoilta kommenttia.

----------


## vristo

> missään nimessä kaikissa vanhan liiton firmoissakaan makseta aina TES:sin mukaan .


Tämähän on sitten syy vaikkapa työtaisteluun saakka. Missä "vanhan liiton firmoissa" ei palkkaa makseta aina TES:sin mukaan? Itse pidän esimerkiksi 80 tunnin takuupalkkaamme niin perustavanlaatuisena asiana ammattikuntamme ansiotyölle, että siitä lipeämistä ei järjestäynyt kuljettaja saisi hyväksyä missään olosuhteissa. Ymmärrän kyllä, että joitain työnantajia se saattaa houkuttaa ja säästää siten henkilöstömenoissa. Mutta se on ammattikuntamme kannalta sama asia kuin "antaisi pirulle pikkusormensa".

----------


## Lasse

> Toivoisin myös Helkeltä tai Mötöltä asian tiimoilta kommenttia.


Samaa toivoisin minäkin! Tämän päivän ainoa suurtyö heiltä on ollut sulkea useampi joukkoliikennefoorumin keskustelija pois facebook-palstaltaan. Omalta osaltaan tuo kertoo kaiken oleellisen!

----------


## J_J

> Samaa toivoisin minäkin! Tämän päivän ainoa suurtyö heiltä on ollut sulkea useampi joukkoliikennefoorumin keskustelija pois facebook-palstaltaan. Omalta osaltaan tuo kertoo kaiken oleellisen!


Mitä voi päätellä siitä, että vähän epämiellyttävämmät asiat "lakaistaan maton alle" ja samaan aikaan aletaan mainostaa erään kaarinalaisliikennöitsijän hyväntekeväisyystempausta... 

Säälittävää, mutta minkä sille mahtaa, jos isot miehet eivät pysty seisomaan aiempien sanojensa takana  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

> Mitä voi päätellä siitä, että vähän epämiellyttävämmät asiat "lakaistaan maton alle" ja samaan aikaan aletaan mainostaa erään kaarinalaisliikennöitsijän hyväntekeväisyystempausta... 
> 
> Säälittävää, mutta minkä sille mahtaa, jos isot miehet eivät pysty seisomaan aiempien sanojensa takana


Onhan se toki hieno nähdä että palkoista tingityt rahat käytetään hyväntekeväisyyteen  :Wink:

----------


## Rehtori

> Samaa toivoisin minäkin! Tämän päivän ainoa suurtyö heiltä on ollut sulkea useampi joukkoliikennefoorumin keskustelija pois facebook-palstaltaan. Omalta osaltaan tuo kertoo kaiken oleellisen!


Ei yritys voi maineenhallintasyistä käydä tälläistä keskustelua verkossa, lapsellista olettaa sellaista. Minusta Onnibus toimii oikein, se ei lähde kommentoimaan keskeneräistä asiaa. Tämä osoittaa että Onnibussilla opitaan menneistä. Liika avoimmuus verkossa voi olla maineenhallinnan kannalta katastrofaalista.

Toivotaan että kilpailu pysyy reiluna ja nykyisestä kartellimallista päästäisiin eroon.

----------


## Lasse

> Toivotaan että kilpailu pysyy reiluna ja nykyisestä kartellimallista päästäisiin eroon.


Toivon että kilpailu MUUTTUU reiluksi. Sitä se ei tällä hetkellä ole, kun kilpailun toinen osapuoli hankkkii kilpailuetua laiminlyömällä velvollisuutensa!

----------


## tkp

> Toivotaan että kilpailu pysyy reiluna ja nykyisestä kartellimallista päästäisiin eroon


Mitä reilua siinä on että toinen jättää palkat maksamatta ja rikkoo ajoaikalakeja ja työturvallisuuslakeja taloudellista hyötyä saadakseen?

----------


## Eppu

> Mitä reilua siinä on että toinen jättää palkat maksamatta ja rikkoo ajoaikalakeja ja työturvallisuuslakeja taloudellista hyötyä saadakseen?


Mielestäni ei niin yhtään mitään. Mutta eipä ole sekään reilua saati nykyaikaista että jollakin firmalla olisi/on yksinoikeus liikennöidä jotain tiettyä reittiä.

----------


## J_J

> Mielestäni ei niin yhtään mitään. Mutta eipä ole sekään reilua saati nykyaikaista että jollakin firmalla olisi/on yksinoikeus liikennöidä jotain tiettyä reittiä.


Miten tämä liittyy nimimerkin "tkp" esille tuomaan epäkohtaan? Jos joku ei ole Sinun mielestäsi reilua, ei välttämättä silti ole lain vastaista...
Vastaavasti kaikki mikä Sinun maailmankatsomuksessasi on reilua, ei välttämättä ole laillista/sallittua  :Wink:

----------


## tkp

Onnibussin yritys vaieta ongelma kuoliaaksi ei ota onnistuaakseen http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/574...tteellisuuksia

----------


## Rehtori

> Mitä reilua siinä on että toinen jättää palkat maksamatta ja rikkoo ajoaikalakeja ja työturvallisuuslakeja taloudellista hyötyä saadakseen?


Se ei todellakaan ole reilua eikä missään tapauksessa hyväksyttävää. En tarkoittanut kommentilani ottaa kantaa nykyiseen kilpailuun, tarkoitin lähinnä että toivon että kilpailu on reilua. Suomen lakia tulee noudattaa ja siksi nykyisellä mallilla lain mukaisesti toimivien yhtiöiden tulee saada toimia oikeutetusti kuten laki sanoo, eli niin että liikennettä ei häiritä. Nyt kun reitit yksi kerrallaan vapautuvat niin ollaan uudessa tilanteessa. Toivoisin että myös nykyiset Linja-autoliiton jäsenyritykset lähtisivät agressiiivisesti kilpailemaan uusista reiteistä ja alueista.

Kartellimallilla tarkoisin nykyisten "vanhojen" liikennöitsijöiden tapaa kunnioittaa toistensa reviireitä. Tämä antaa turhaan kilpailuedun uusille toimijoille koska kilpailua reiteistä on vähemmän. Miksei esimerkiksi Paunu ollut mukana Jyväskylän kilpailutuksessa? En ota kanttaa Masin tahtotilaan oman yritystoimintansa laajentamisessa, mutta sekin olisi varmasti ollut kotikenttää näin maantieteellisesti. Toivon että kilpailusta tulee aidosti aitoa.

----------


## Lasse

> Mielestäni ei niin yhtään mitään. Mutta eipä ole sekään reilua saati nykyaikaista että jollakin firmalla olisi/on yksinoikeus liikennöidä jotain tiettyä reittiä.


Onko tässä nyt siitä kyse? Eikä monella ole missään vaiheessa ollutkaan, sillä monelle Onnibussin vastustajalle nämä asiat ovat olleet tiedossa alusta asti, ja siksi emme ole näitä toimijoita alalle halunneet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:42 ----------




> Onnibussin yritys vaieta ongelma kuoliaaksi ei ota onnistuaakseen http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/574...tteellisuuksia


Siellä on nyt otettu käyttöön sensuuriosasto, jonka tehokkuudelle olisi hävinnyt jopa Neuvostoliitto! Lyhyessä ajassa kaksi eri henkilöä lisäsi tämän linkin heidän facebookiin, ne kuitenkin poistettiin enenkuin ehti sanomaan "huijarit kumoon"!

----------


## aki

Koska Rindell toimii Hki-Turku reitillä Onnibussin brändin alla, niin kyllä OB:n johdon velvollisuus on määrätä laittamaan kaikki esillä olleet epäkohdat kuntoon. Jos näin ei tapahdu, niin sitten yksinkertaisesti katkaista yhteistyö Rindellin kanssa ja löytää uusi yhteistyökumppani. 
Halpabussiliikenne ei saa tarkoittaa sitä että jotkin firmat eivät noudata yhteisiä pelisääntöjä. Jos halvat lipunhinnat tarkoittavat sitä, että lakia ja työehtoja ei pystytä tai haluta noudattaa, niin sitten lipunhintoja pitää nostaa. Itse en ainakaan halua matkustaa sellaisella yhtiöllä joka ei näitä pelisääntöjä noudata.

----------


## tkp

> Koska Rindell toimii Hki-Turku reitillä Onnibussin brändin alla, niin kyllä OB:n johdon velvollisuus on määrätä laittamaan kaikki esillä olleet epäkohdat kuntoon. Jos näin ei tapahdu, niin sitten yksinkertaisesti katkaista yhteistyö Rindellin kanssa ja löytää uusi yhteistyökumppani.


Sikälis että linjan reittiliikennelupa on Rindellin nimissä niin eipä OB:lla ole paljoa valinnanvaraa. Jos se irtisanoo sopimuksen niin Rindell voi jatkaa linjan ajamista omiin nimiin samaan tapaan kuin ZeiZei ajaa Raumalle ja OB jää nuolemaan näppejään. Uuden liikennöitsijän löytäminen tilalle ei ainakaan nopealla aikataululla ole helppoa. Odotettavaa onkin että OB julkaisee tiedotteen jossa se "vakavasti paheksuu tapahtunutta ja vaatii toimintatapojen muuttamista" ja mikään ei muutu. Noh, ehkä joidenkin ihmisten silmissä OB:n arvostus...

----------


## aki

> Sikälis että linjan reittiliikennelupa on Rindellin nimissä niin eipä OB:lla ole paljoa valinnanvaraa. Jos se irtisanoo sopimuksen niin Rindell voi jatkaa linjan ajamista omiin nimiin samaan tapaan kuin ZeiZei ajaa Raumalle ja OB jää nuolemaan näppejään. Uuden liikennöitsijän löytäminen tilalle ei ainakaan nopealla aikataululla ole helppoa. Odotettavaa onkin että OB julkaisee tiedotteen jossa se "vakavasti paheksuu tapahtunutta ja vaatii toimintatapojen muuttamista" ja mikään ei muutu. Noh, ehkä joidenkin ihmisten silmissä OB:n arvostus...


Tätä mä vähän epäilinkin että lupa on Rindellin. OB:n nettisivujen Hki-Turku reitin laatulupauksessa kun kirjoitetaan näin: "Onnibus-pikavuoroliikenteen liikennöitsijä on Mikko Rindell Oy ja Onnibus Oy, joka on joukkoliikenneluvan haltija ja kyseistä liikennettä koskevan reittiliikenneluvan hakija"
Tuosta vaan saa käsityksen että lupa on OB:n ja liikennöitsijänä Rindell.
Hki-Turku reitti on Onnille varmasti tärkeä joten varmaan ei uskalleta alkaa Rindellille sapiskaa antamaan juuri siksi että Rindell saattaisi irtautua OB:sta. Täytyy sanoa että aika huonosti on sopimukset tehty jos tällaisia laittomuuksia hyssytellään sen takia että pelätään liikennöitsijän irtaantuvan OB:sta.

----------


## Eppu

> Eikä monella ole missään vaiheessa ollutkaan, sillä monelle Onnibussin vastustajalle nämä asiat ovat olleet tiedossa alusta asti, ja siksi emme ole näitä toimijoita alalle halunneet.


Anteeksi vain, mutta tämä ei taida olla totta, eihän? Se miksi te ette halua nimenomaan Onnibusia alalle, on se, että (erästä ison firman pomoa mukaillen lainaten) se "astuu nykyisten liikennöitsijöiden varpaille". Huhut kiertävät...

----------


## Alikessu

> Anteeksi vain, mutta tämä ei taida olla totta, eihän? Se miksi te ette halua nimenomaan Onnibusia alalle, on se, että (erästä ison firman pomoa mukaillen lainaten) se "astuu nykyisten liikennöitsijöiden varpaille". Huhut kiertävät...


Meinaatko ihan tosissaan, että me kuljettajat halutaan suitsait vähentää omaa palkkaa samasta työstä? Alusta asti alan työläiset ovat puhuneet näistä palkka-asioista suoraan ja epäsuoraan. Käsi ylös kenelle tuon työsuojelutarkastuksen "lievät" puutteet tulivat yllätyksenä. Miksi ei käsiä nouse?

----------


## J_J

> Täytyy sanoa että aika huonosti on sopimukset tehty jos tällaisia laittomuuksia hyssytellään sen takia että pelätään liikennöitsijän irtaantuvan OB:sta.


Tai sitten maalaispoika Pohjois-Karjalasta on niin hyväuskoinen, että julkisuuden ja urojen kuvat silmissään on uskonut, kun hänelle kirkkain silmin on vakuuteltu "kyllä me maksetaan kaikki niinku kuuluu, tietenkin"... Sitten vielä sama maalaispoika erehtyi jo ajat sitten uhoamaan, että "jos TES-rikkeitä tulee ilmi, niin yhteistyö ei voi jatkua".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:20 ----------




> Meinaatko ihan tosissaan, että me kuljettajat halutaan suitsait vähentää omaa palkkaa samasta työstä? Alusta asti alan työläiset ovat puhuneet näistä palkka-asioista suoraan ja epäsuoraan. Käsi ylös kenelle tuon työsuojelutarkastuksen "lievät" puutteet tulivat yllätyksenä. Miksi ei käsiä nouse?


Niin, miksi ei. Hyvä kysymys.

----------


## Hatka

PirkanmaaltaKIN löytyy useita kuljettajia, joilla on omakohtaisia kokemuksia erilaisista tes-rikkomuksista erään OB:n yhteistyökumppanin taholta.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Eppu

> Meinaatko ihan tosissaan, että me kuljettajat halutaan suitsait vähentää omaa palkkaa samasta työstä?


En väitä eikä pidä vähentää.

----------


## Lasse

> Anteeksi vain, mutta tämä ei taida olla totta, eihän? Se miksi te ette halua nimenomaan Onnibusia alalle, on se, että (erästä ison firman pomoa mukaillen lainaten) se "astuu nykyisten liikennöitsijöiden varpaille". Huhut kiertävät...


Ja huhut ovat totta siitä lähtien kun...?

(Muuta en viitsi tuosta kommentoida, sillä en ajattele "erään ison firman pomon" aivoilla)

----------


## tkp

> Tai sitten maalaispoika Pohjois-Karjalasta on niin hyväuskoinen, että julkisuuden ja urojen kuvat silmissään on uskonut, kun hänelle kirkkain silmin on vakuuteltu "kyllä me maksetaan kaikki niinku kuuluu, tietenkin"... Sitten vielä sama maalaispoika erehtyi jo ajat sitten uhoamaan, että "jos TES-rikkeitä tulee ilmi, niin yhteistyö ei voi jatkua".


Nythän tämä maalaispoika väittää Aamulehdessä "Meillä ei ole näyttöä, että työehtosopimusta ei olisi noudatettu", vaikka samassa uutisessa kerrotaan että "Raportissa on sellainen lause, että yritys ei noudata yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta. " Ummistetaan silmät ja väitetään ettei mitään rikkomuksia ole ollut? Taitaa eurot mennä periaatteiden edelle...

----------


## Tidtabell

> Ei yritys voi maineenhallintasyistä käydä tälläistä keskustelua verkossa, lapsellista olettaa sellaista. Minusta Onnibus toimii oikein, se ei lähde kommentoimaan keskeneräistä asiaa. Tämä osoittaa että Onnibussilla opitaan menneistä. Liika avoimmuus verkossa voi olla maineenhallinnan kannalta katastrofaalista.


On täysin vanhanaikaista viestintästrategiaa, jos yritys ei reagoi negatiiviseen uutiseen mitenkään somessa tai muussakaan mediassa. Kyllä yrityksen täytyy yrittää hallita mediakuvaansa, mutta suut sulkemalla mediakuvaa hallitsevat muut pelaajat. Ns. liika avoimuus on toisin sanoen ennakoiva viestintä, jossa omista virheistä viestitään jopa etukäteen, jottei tulisi sellaista fiilistä suurelle yleisölle, että nyt ollaan saatu kiinni housut nilkoissa.

----------


## aki

> Nythän tämä maalaispoika väittää Aamulehdessä "Meillä ei ole näyttöä, että työehtosopimusta ei olisi noudatettu", vaikka samassa uutisessa kerrotaan että "Raportissa on sellainen lause, että yritys ei noudata yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta. " Ummistetaan silmät ja väitetään ettei mitään rikkomuksia ole ollut? Taitaa eurot mennä periaatteiden edelle...


Kokonaisuudessaan kommentit kuitenkin menevät näin "Olemme saaneet raportin, raportissa on sellainen lause, että yritys ei noudata yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta. Tämä on meille vakava asia. Olemme olleet liikennöitsijään yhteydessä."

Vastaus kysymykseen yhteistyön jatkumisesta: "Edellytämme, että työehtosopimuksia noudatetaan. Jos niitä ei noudateta, sopimus ei jatku. Meillä ei ole näyttöä, että työehtosopimusta ei olisi noudatettu"

Itse ymmärtäisin tämän niin, että ongelmat on havaittu ja liikennöitsijän kanssa on keskusteltu. Sopimusta ei kuitenkaan pureta ellei ole pitävää näyttöä että työehtosopimusta on räikeästi rikottu. Käytännössä OB:n pitäisi kai nähdä Rindellin Työaikakirjanpito ja tositteet palkanmaksusta jolloin voisi todeta että palkkoja on oikeasti jätetty maksamatta. Jos näin on ollut niin sitten sopimus purkuun. Työsuojelu tai ajo -ja lepoaikasäädöksien rikkomisesta voi antaa huomautuksen.

Kuten jo todettiin, niin eri asia sitten on haluaako OB oikeasti alkaa kaivelemaan näitä asioita. Silloin perusteet sopimuksen purkuun realisoituisivat ja Hki-Turku reitin liikennöintiin saattaisi tulla pitkäkin katkos.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:04 ----------




> On täysin vanhanaikaista viestintästrategiaa, jos yritys ei reagoi negatiiviseen uutiseen mitenkään somessa tai muussakaan mediassa.


Nythän Möttö on kommentoinut asiaa kauppalehdelle joten asiaan on reagoitu. FB on kuitenkin OB:n yksi tärkeimmistä markkinointikanavista joten miksi se siellä haluaisi kertoa negatiivisia uutisia itsestään? Kyllähän tuo on eräänlaista maineenhallintaa kun valikoidaan millä foorumilla mitäkin asioita kommentoidaan.

----------


## Lasse

> Itse ymmärtäisin tämän niin, että ongelmat on havaittu ja liikennöitsijän kanssa on keskusteltu. Sopimusta ei kuitenkaan pureta ellei ole pitävää näyttöä että työehtosopimusta on räikeästi rikottu. Käytännössä OB:n pitäisi kai nähdä Rindellin Työaikakirjanpito ja tositteet palkanmaksusta jolloin voisi todeta että palkkoja on oikeasti jätetty maksamatta. Jos näin on ollut niin sitten sopimus purkuun. Työsuojelu tai ajo -ja lepoaikasäädöksien rikkomisesta voi antaa huomautuksen.


Raportissa myös esitetään fakta, jossa tilinauhatarkistuksessa on ilmennyt että kuljettajalle on maksettu vain 63 tuntia kahdessa viikossa, eli TES:n edellyttämä takuupalkkaosuus on jäänyt toteutumatta. Ellei tämä ole räikeä työehtosopimusrike, niin mikä sitten?

----------


## JaM

> Raportissa myös esitetään fakta,


Lounais-Suomen aluehallintoviraston raportissa ei voi mitään muuta esittääkään kuin faktoja. 

Onpa erinomaisen tyhmää sanoa, että "meillä ei ole näyttöä..." Lounais-Suomen aluehallintovirasto on tässä asiassa viranomainen. Kun tällainen viranomainen laatii raportin tai minkä tahansa asiakirjan, jossa lukee sitten ihan mitä tahansa niin jossain on aina viranhaltija, joka virkansa puolesta vastaa asiakirjan sisällöstä. Ero esimerkiksi journalistiseen toimintaan on valtava. Tämä asia ei myöskään ole mikään mielipidekysymys tai vivahde-ero vaan yksiselitteisesti joko tai. Jokainen vähänkään järkiajatteluun kykenevä ei tällaisen tilanteen edessä ala sönköttämään, että ei ole näyttöä kun sitä tässä tapauksessa nimenomaan on.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Taloussanomien artikkeli Onnibussin junaliikennesuunnitelmista (Onnirail):
http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20.../201317615/304

----------


## J_J

> Taloussanomien artikkeli Onnibussin junaliikennesuunnitelmista (Onnirail):
> http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20.../201317615/304





> Möttö kertoo puhelimella linja-auton ratista. Onnibussissa on periaatteena, että koko henkilökunta ajaa vuoroja.


Onneksi Onnibusillakaan ei koko henkilökunta ole kännykkä korvalla vastaan tullessaan yhdeksän kertaa kymmenestä, kuten herra toimitusjohtaja. "Tehtiin mitä piti" pätee varmasti tähänkin pikku detaljiin. Ymmärrän toki, että otettava on jos tyhmät antaa - esimerkiksi toimittajan soittaessa "pahaan aikaan" linjalla asiakaspalvelua suorittaessa tarjoten palstatilaa seuraavassa lehden numerossa  :Wink:

----------


## kiitokurre

Onnibus saanut Viron lehdistön herään. Jutussa keskitytään lähinnä kiskoliikenteeseen http://forte.delfi.ee/news/teadus/so....d?id=67484202

----------


## tlajunen

Onnirail-asiassa ihmetyttää hieman se, että miten kritiikittömästi nyt julistetaan joka puolella, että "Onnirail tulee".

Käsittääkseni kuitenkin "tuleminen" on vain pienehkön bussifirman johtokaksikon uhoa. Jos mikä tahansa muu saman kokoinen firma julistaisi samaa, ei mitään mediaa kiinnostaisi.

----------


## tkp

> Onnirail-asiassa ihmetyttää hieman se, että miten kritiikittömästi nyt julistetaan joka puolella, että "Onnirail tulee".
> 
> Käsittääkseni kuitenkin "tuleminen" on vain pienehkön bussifirman johtokaksikon uhoa. Jos mikä tahansa muu saman kokoinen firma julistaisi samaa, ei mitään mediaa kiinnostaisi.


Proxion on käsittääkseni ihan oikeasti tekemässä töitä sen eteen että se tulevaisuudessa toimii junaliikenteessä, eikä vain uhoa julkisuudessa sellaista tekevänsä. Pieni ero. Ehkäpä siellä on ymmärretty että asiat eivät mene eteenpäin vain kilpailijoita mollaamalla ja omaa täydellisyyttä mainostaen.

----------


## Lasse

> Onnirail-asiassa ihmetyttää hieman se, että miten kritiikittömästi nyt julistetaan joka puolella, että "Onnirail tulee".
> 
> Käsittääkseni kuitenkin "tuleminen" on vain pienehkön bussifirman johtokaksikon uhoa. Jos mikä tahansa muu saman kokoinen firma julistaisi samaa, ei mitään mediaa kiinnostaisi.


Mielenkiintoisella tavalla tämä Onnirail-uho palasi jälleen otsikoihin samaan aikaan kun media kertoi Onnibus-yrittäjän työehtosopimusrikkomuksista. Oiva veto siis kääntää huomio pois ikävistä tosiasioista.

----------


## jodo

> Ole ystävällinen ja kerro lisää tästä. Onko sulla tarkempaakin tietoa, vai oliko tämä sinun oma olettamuksesi?


Työehtorikkomuksia tapahtuu ihan varmasti ympäri maata myös bussihommissa, eikä kyseessä ole vain Onnibus / tilurifirmat vaikka moni niin olettaakin.  Kerrotaan nyt vaikkapa esimerkkinä julkisuudessakin esiintyneet ongelmat Veljekset Salmelan palkanmaksussa.

----------


## J_J

> Työehtorikkomuksia tapahtuu ihan varmasti ympäri maata myös bussihommissa, eikä kyseessä ole vain Onnibus / tilurifirmat vaikka moni niin olettaakin.  Kerrotaan nyt vaikkapa esimerkkinä julkisuudessakin esiintyneet ongelmat Veljekset Salmelan palkanmaksussa.


Olet oikeassa. Rikkomuksia tapahtuu valitettavan paljon ja ympäri maata. Usein alalla toimivat, etenkin pitempään olleet, kuitenkin tietävät varsin hyvin nämä "ongelmayritykset" ennalta. Sattumalta "alalla yleisesti on tiedetty" jo vuosia ennen Onnibus Oy:n perustamista, että mm. ylöjärveläinen ja kaarinalainen sittemmin mainittuun heimoon liittynyt yhtiö kuuluu näihin ongelmayrityksiin... Eikä nämä alalla yleisesti tiedetyt tosiasiat (l. epäkohdat) taatusti ole olleet pimennossa myöskään Onnibus -puuhamiehiltä.

Korostan taas kerran, että nämä kaksi mainittua yritystä eivät ole millään tavalla yksittäis-/poikkeustapauksia. Yritysten lukumäärässä mitattuna koko maassamme on varmasti enemmän TES-rikkomuksia tekeviä kuljetusalan yrityksiä, kuin niitä, jotka eivät niitä tekisi.

----------


## 339-DF

Mikä sen TESsin pääasiallinen vika on, jos valtaosa työnantajista ei voi sitä noudattaa?

----------


## tkp

> Olet oikeassa. Rikkomuksia tapahtuu valitettavan paljon ja ympäri maata. Usein alalla toimivat, etenkin pitempään olleet, kuitenkin tietävät varsin hyvin nämä "ongelmayritykset" ennalta. Sattumalta "alalla yleisesti on tiedetty" jo vuosia ennen Onnibus Oy:n perustamista, että mm. ylöjärveläinen ja kaarinalainen sittemmin mainittuun heimoon liittynyt yhtiö kuuluu näihin ongelmayrityksiin... Eikä nämä alalla yleisesti tiedetyt tosiasiat (l. epäkohdat) taatusti ole olleet pimennossa myöskään Onnibus -puuhamiehiltä.


Ja vaikka tämä heimopäällikkö kuinka yrittää väittää ettei OB tai tämä Kaarinassa majaansa pitävä yritys olisi saanut taloudellista hyötyä TES:n rikkomisesta niin onhan se totuus että jos toinen, TES:iä noudattava yritys maksaa sen 80t/jaksoon palkkaa ja toinen maksaa 63 tuntia niin säästäähän siinä. Tai toinen maksaa ylityöt niinkuin kuuluu ja toinen pyöristää tunnit alle 80 tunnin, "laskuvirhe".




> Mikä sen TESsin pääasiallinen vika on, jos valtaosa työnantajista ei voi sitä noudattaa?


Ei sopimuksessä ole mitään vikaa, on vain mahdotonta valvoa että kaikki työnantajat sitä noudattaisi. Isoimmissa yrityksissä missä on vahva ay-liike sitä valvotaan mutta pikkufirmoissa lasketaan herkästi sen varaan ettei rikkomuksista jää kiinni.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä sen TESsin pääasiallinen vika on, jos valtaosa työnantajista ei voi sitä noudattaa?


Läheskään kaikki viat ei ole TES:n, mutta tässä itse tunnistamiani syitä linja-autoalan TES-rikkomuksiin:
Kuljettajia saa töihin TES:stä poikkeavin ehdoin ja varsinkin tilausajomarkkinoilla yleinen hintataso on niin alhainen, ettei TES:ä tarkasti noudattamalla saa siellä kilpailukykyisiä hintoja (jotkut yritykset voivat tosin saada keikkoja kaupaksi kalliimmalla esim. laatunsa tai vakiintuneen asiakaskuntansa ansiosta)Edelliseen liittyen: TES:n noudattamista ei valvota kattavasti, joten yritykset voivat hakea kilpailuetua jättämällä noudattamatta osia TES:stä, jos ne pitävät rekrytoinneissaan huolen, että palkattavat työntekijät eivät ala riitauttaa asiaaValtaosa linja-autoyrittäjistä on kuljettajataustaisia pienyrittäjiä, joille sopimustekstien tulkinta voi olla vaikeaaEdelliseen liittyen: pitkän työehtosopimuksen toimeenpanossa voi sattua inhimillisiä virheitä kokeneillekin toimijoille (jotka kyllä yleensä korjataan, kun ne huomataan). Isoissa yrityksissä työntekijöitä on jo niin paljon, että siellä väkisinkin tulee pienempiä huolimattomuusvirheitä, vaikka tarkoituksena olisi noudattaa TES:iäTyöehtosopimus ei ole kaikilta osin yksiselitteinen. Esim. linjaliikenteessä osa-aikaisten kuljettajien määrästä sanotaan: "osa-aikaisten työntekijöiden määrä voi olla yrityksessä keskimäärin enintään kaksi työntekijää toimipistettä kohti, elleivät erityiset liikenteelliset, aikataululliset tai tuotannolliset syyt muuta edellytä" eikä näitä erityisiä syitä ole määritelty tuon tarkemminTyöntekijät ja työnantaja voivat joskus sopia paikallisesti TES:stä poikkeavista käytännöistä (vaikka yleissitova TES ei sellaista sallisi). Tätä tapahtuu suurissakin bussifirmoissa ja osa sovituista asioista on hyvin ymmärrettävissä molempien osapuolien edun mukaisiksi

----------


## tkp

http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/Kainuu/...paikoilla.html 

Olen kuvitellut että tilausajossa pitää jokaiselle matkustajalle olla oma paikka? 30% ylitys koskee vain linjaliikennettä, jota ko. Elina-express ei ole "Vuorot liikennöidään tilausajona", Mutta ilmeisesti tämäkään määräys ei koske Onnibussia?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onkos muilla ollut havaintoja siitä mitä zeizein rauman linjalle nykysin kuuluu? Ennen siinä tuntu olevan matkustajia, mutta nyt olen sen muutaman kerran nähny vain tyhjänä. Kannattikohan onni tuota kuitenkin paremmin?

----------


## Lasse

> Onkos muilla ollut havaintoja siitä mitä zeizein rauman linjalle nykysin kuuluu? Ennen siinä tuntu olevan matkustajia, mutta nyt olen sen muutaman kerran nähny vain tyhjänä. Kannattikohan onni tuota kuitenkin paremmin?


Tyhjältä on näyttänyt kun muutamana iltana työn ohessa olen sitä katsellut Espoossa Ikean pysäkillä.

----------


## Zambo

> Tyhjältä on näyttänyt kun muutamana iltana työn ohessa olen sitä katsellut Espoossa Ikean pysäkillä.


Jospa bussit ovat kohta taas täynnä, kun zeizeillä on uusi ja upea myyntikanava: http://zeizei.fi/

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Jospa bussit ovat kohta taas täynnä, kun zeizeillä on uusi ja upea myyntikanava: http://zeizei.fi/


No kyllä on todella upea.  :Smile:  No yllättävän kauan siinä meninkin kun tuollainen saatiin aikaiseksi. Tuossa vaan ei ole mitään tietoa mistä matkalippu pitää ostaa, saati sitten millaiset maksuvälineet autossa käyvät. Vanhasta Onnista näytti Eaglen kyljessä muistuttavan kyltti "<HELSINKI".

----------


## Karosa

> uusi ja upea myyntikanava: http://zeizei.fi/


Nettisivut näyttää olevan mallia 1995.  :Smile:

----------


## Star 701

> http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/Kainuu/...paikoilla.html 
> 
> Olen kuvitellut että tilausajossa pitää jokaiselle matkustajalle olla oma paikka? 30% ylitys koskee vain linjaliikennettä, jota ko. Elina-express ei ole "Vuorot liikennöidään tilausajona", Mutta ilmeisesti tämäkään määräys ei koske Onnibussia?


Linjaliikenteessä tuo 30% prosentin ylitys sallittaan, mutta Tilausajossa jokaiselle matkustajalle täytyy löytyä istumapaikka, ja tuo ElinaExpress nimenomaan liikennöidään Tilausajona. Linjaliikenteessä voidaan tilapäisesti ottaa seisomalastia.  

Kyllä kaikkien määräysten pitäisi koskea Onnibussia siinä missä muitakin linja-autoliikennöitsijöitä. Jos Onnibusilla kulkee autot niin täysinä, niin kannattaisi laittaa vuorolle isompipaikkainen auto.. Kyllä uskon, että linjaa liikennöivältä ML-Chartelilta löytyy 60 paikkaisia autoja, joita ainakin sesonkiaikoina voisi linjalla käyttää..

----------


## hylje

Minä en ainakaan näe syytä edellyttää liikennöitsijältä isompia vaunuja. Jos ihmiset suostuvat kyytiin seisten, mikäpäs siinä. 

Kilpaileva lafka voi nähdä kroonisesti seisomapaikoille menevässä vuorossa bisnesraon, jonka tilkkiminen on ihan hyvä peruste hankkia isompia vaunuja vaikkei kukaan siihen pakottaisi.

Vähän aiheen vierestä, mutta kaupunkiliikenteessä näkisin mielelläni myös 90-prosenttisesti seisomapaikkoihin perustuvaa kalustoa. Tungoslinjoilla sujuva kulku pitkin leveitä käytäviä on paljon arvokkaampi asia matkustajalle kuin harvalle riittävät istumapaikat.

----------


## pehkonen

> Minä en ainakaan näe syytä edellyttää liikennöitsijältä isompia vaunuja. Jos ihmiset suostuvat kyytiin seisten, mikäpäs siinä. 
> 
> Kilpaileva lafka voi nähdä kroonisesti seisomapaikoille menevässä vuorossa bisnesraon, jonka tilkkiminen on ihan hyvä peruste hankkia isompia vaunuja vaikkei kukaan siihen pakottaisi.


Tilausliikenteessä, jota ao. linja väittää olevansa, *on kaikille oltava* istumapaikka. Kun paikat loppuvat on otettava isompaa kalustoa tai lisäauto reitille, muuten rikotaan lakia. Tämän lain pitäisi koskea kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä, riippumattamatta mahdollisista Onnibus-kytkennöistä.

----------


## J_J

> Minä en ainakaan näe syytä edellyttää liikennöitsijältä isompia vaunuja. Jos ihmiset suostuvat kyytiin seisten, mikäpäs siinä.


Harmillista vaan, että Suomessa laki näkee toisin kuin hylje...

----------


## tkp

AKT:n lehdessä sivulla neljä asiaa Rindellistä http://www.digipaper.fi/akt/118955/

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koiviston Auto ostaa Onnibusin paikallisliikennetoiminnot, kaukoliikennetoimintoja ollaan myymässä Skotlantiin.

Keskisuomalaisen uutinen

----------


## iiko

> Koiviston Auto ostaa Onnibusin paikallisliikennetoiminnot, kaukoliikennetoimintoja ollaan myymässä Skotlantiin.
> 
> Keskisuomalaisen uutinen


Jep. Se skotlantilainen toimija ei olekaan mikään nyrkkipaja, eli kyseessä siis on Megabus.

----------


## jtm

Tälläistä tällä kertaa! Mitäköhän tulee näkymään Tampereen päädyssä ja koska?

http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_myi_jy...enteet/7119719

----------


## JT

Ihmetyttää miten Jyväskylän Liikenne pystyykin liikennöimään Jyväskylässä jatkossa hinnalla, josta he valittivat markkinatuomioistuimeen sillä perusteella ettei kyseisellä hinnalla olisi mahdollista hoitaa liikennettä kannattavasti.  :Wink:

----------


## Paaplo

> Ihmetyttää miten Jyväskylän Liikenne pystyykin liikennöimään Jyväskylässä jatkossa hinnalla, josta he valittivat markkinatuomioistuimeen sillä perusteella ettei kyseisellä hinnalla olisi mahdollista hoitaa liikennettä kannattavasti.


Huomaa että Koiviston Auto vieläpä osti nuo häviämänsä liiketoiminnat. Siten osa katteesta menee tuohon ostohintaan. Toisaalta tämä kertoo, ettei OB:lla ollutkaan rahkeita laajamittaiseen toimintaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onnibusin maailmanvalloitus sitten katkesi kuin kananlento.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tämä kertoo, ettei OB:lla ollutkaan rahkeita laajamittaiseen toimintaan.


Haiskahtaa siltä, että Onni ei saanut rahoitusta kuntoon ja asia on helppo nyt perustella kaukoliikenteeseen keskittymällä.

----------


## hylje

> Onnibusin maailmanvalloitus sitten katkesi kuin kananlento.


Käänteinen maailmanvalloitus! Toiminnan myyminen maailmalle ei ole huonoin poistuminen kasvuyrittäjyydestä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Haiskahtaa siltä, että Onni ei saanut rahoitusta kuntoon ja asia on helppo nyt perustella kaukoliikenteeseen keskittymällä.


En oikein usko tuohon. Jos Onnibus olisi kaatumassa, niin eihän Koiviston auton olisi tarvinnut kuin odottaa puoli vuotta. Sen jälkeen Jyväskylällä ei olisi ollut muuta mahdollisuutta, kuin maksaa Koiviston autolle mitä se pyytää. Mielestäni ei ole oikein uskottavaa, että Koiviston auto olisi nyt halunnut pelastaa Onnibussin pahasta pulasta.

Sen sijaan Onnibussille varmaan kelpaa lisäraha, kun toimintaa pitäisi laajentaa, mutta kokemukset ulkopuolisten kumppanien käytöstä eivät taida olla olleet kovin rohkaisevia. Uusien linjojen avaamiseen omissa nimissä tarvittaisiin taas rahaa.

Koiviston auton taas kannattaa ajaa Jyväskylässä vaikka tappiolla, jos se sillä varmistaa, että ikävät kilpakumppanit häviävät. Sitten seuraavalla kilpailutuskierroksella voikin laittaa aika reilusti väliä. Keskisuurten kaupunkien liikenne ei ole juuri innostanut uusia toimijoita lähtemään mukaan, Onnibussi on ollut oikeastaan ainoa poikkeus.

Eli minun silmiin win-win -tilanne. Ja korvapuustin saa Jyväskylän kaupunki uuden sopimuskauden alkaessa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja korvapuustin saa Jyväskylän kaupunki uuden sopimuskauden alkaessa.


Eiköhän muutaman vuoden päästä joku tyhjätasku löydy, joka kopioi Onnibusin paikallisliikenteen liikeidean KA:n heinäkuussa alkavien sopimusten päättyessä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Suurimpia voittajia ovat Helke ja Möttö tässä joka tapauksessa. Onko KA parempi paikallisliikenteen hoitaja kuin Onnibus, sitä on mahdoton sanoa kun nyt ei mitään vertailua saada asialle. Sikäli tämä on vähän ihme pelleilyä kun ensin henkseleitä paukutellaan voitosta ja sitten myydään homma kilpailijoille ennen kuin homma edes käynnistyy. Olisi nyt edes vienyt homman loppuun, kokeillut vaikka vuoden ja sitten vasta mahdollisesti myynyt. Siis Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteessä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Ihmetyttää tämä Onnibussin pelleily. Olikohan suunniteltu juttu, että ensin ehdoin tahdoin pitää voittaa jotain ja sitten se heti myydään pois?

----------


## tkp

Onnibus on aina kehunut kuinka se noudattaa kaikkia lakeja ja sopimuksia http://snk.to/f-ctn8bjic

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Onnibus on aina kehunut kuinka se noudattaa kaikkia lakeja ja sopimuksia http://snk.to/f-ctn8bjic


Tuon Avi:n kertomuksen mukaan Onnibus Oy on siis maksanut ulkomaalaisille työntekijöille työehtosopimuksen vastaista pienempää palkkaa. Tämä nyt tietenkin vahvistaa huhut siitä mitä on puhuttu. Eihän siitä ole kauaa kun Rindellillä oli myös palkkojen kanssa ongelmia. Jos yhtiö asettaa matkalippujen hinnat alhaiseksi niin katetta ei missään nimessä kuulu repiä työntekijöiden selkänahasta vaan johtajien tai sitten korottaa hintojaan.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Onnibus on toiminut vain sir Brian Souterin / Stagecoachin tienraivaajana.

Kabus lopetti.  Alkaakohan Koivisto-konsernilla näkymään Alexander Dennis -kalustoa.

----------


## JaM

> Onnibus on toiminut vain sir Brian Souterin / Stagecoachin tienraivaajana.


Jos huhu Stagecoachista todella pitää paikkansa niin Suomeen tulee melkoinen peluri alalle.

Verrataanpa Stagecoach Groupia VR Groupiin tuoreimpien Wikipediatietojen perusteella:

Liikevaihto: Stagecoach 3,4 miljardia euroa / VR 1,4 miljardia euroa
Henkilökuntaa: Stagecoach 35 600 / VR 10 600

Stagecoachin liikevaihto on käännetty Googlella puntasummasta euromääräiseksi. On hauska nähdä mitä tapahtuu jos Pekka Möttö jää tuon kioskin Suomen toimintojen johtajaksi. Resurssia löytyy jos sitä katsotaan tarkoituksenmukaiseksi käyttää.

----------


## iiko

> Jos huhu Stagecoachista todella pitää paikkansa niin Suomeen tulee melkoinen peluri alalle.


Eiköhän tuota kaukoliikennesoppaa tule hämmentämään äijän toinen brändi, eli juurikin tuo Megabus. Silloin taitavat olla ns. paronit ihmeissään, jos ei ole kanttia pelata samoilla säännöillä. Voi tulla isoja ruumiita.

----------


## JaM

> Eiköhän tuota kaukoliikennesoppaa tule hämmentämään äijän toinen brändi, eli juurikin tuo Megabus.


Megabus on osa Stagecoach Groupia aivan kuin Pohjolan Liikenne on osa VR Groupia. Käsittäisin, että Megabus brändillä on tähän asti operoitu Pohjois-Amerikan halpabussimarkkinoilla. Voi olla, että tulevat tuolla nimellä Suomeenkin tai sitten eivät. Eikä kai kukaan kiellä Stagecoachia jatkamasta operointia Onnibus, Onnirail ja mitä näitä Onni -alkuisia nimiä Mötöllä taskussaan onkaan. Suuri yleisö Suomessa ainakin tietää mikä on Onnibus. Stagecoach hallitsee kumipyöräliikenteen lisäksi myös kiskot. Operoiko Tampereen pikaraitiotiellä jonain päivänä Stagecoachin Onnirail?

Ja korjataan nyt vielä, että onhan Megabus nimi käytössä myös Euroopan puolella.

----------


## Eppu

Vaan millainen tyyppi tämä Brian Souter sitten onkaan:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Souter
http://www.briansouter.com/

Aika hurjia juttuja tuolla wikissä, ainakin se missä kerrottiin hänen ajaneen jossakin päin Englantia kilpailijan nurin tarjoamalla jopa ilmaisia matkoja. Vaan mikäköhän tämän luokan peluria täällä piskuisessa Suomessa oikein kiinnostaa? No, mikäli täällä aikoo toimia niin tietää taatusti haasteita nykyisille isoille firmoille. Toisaalta liikennöinti keskittynee sitten ainoastaan niihin tuottavimpiin reitteihin ja kaikki muu jätetään suosiolla muiden hommaksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaan mikäköhän tämän luokan peluria täällä piskuisessa Suomessa oikein kiinnostaa?


Onhan Souter käynyt täällä ennenkin, 15 vuotta sitten Stagecoach Finland oli yksi Suomen suurimpia bussifirmoja. Nyt kaukoliikenteen vapautuminen on varmasti kiinnostava tapaus toimijalle, jolla on valmiina maailmanmenestyksen tuonut konsepti.

Myös Ruotsissa Souterin comeback Pohjoismaihin on noteerattu. Bussmagasinetissa on laajahko juttu aiheesta.

----------


## Kani

Kaiken kaikkiaan tämä tapaus Jyväskylän puljauksineen osoittaa kyllä sen, että kilpailu ei Suomessa toimi. Maakuntien kilpailutukset eivät muuttaneet juuri mitään, ja se ainoakin yllätys on nyt peruttu. Joo, kaukoliikenteessä myydään muutama sata halpaa lippua päivässä, mutta siinä kaikki. Mitään merkittävää ei kuitenkaan ole tapahtunut.

Kilpailu toimii Suomessa huonosti lukuisilla muillakin aloilla. Joku aggressiivinen kansainvälinen jättitoimija aina silloin tällöin käy täällä kurkistamassa, mutta eivät ne kauaa tätä touhua katsele, se on nähty ennenkin. Toimivan markkinan yksi ominaispiirre on, että kilpailua syntyy ihan kotimaisillakin voimilla ja jakamatta tuotetta ilmaiseksi niin kauan että joku menee nurin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Ei tänne Suomeen kaivata kilpailua. Jos joku ulkomainen yhtiö tulee tänne, se vie ensimmäisenä työpaikat (Suomessa työskenteleviltä työntekijöiltä?), sitten se vie voitot veroparatiiseihin (miten se yhteisöveron maksu Suomeen?) ja lopettaa sitten aikojen saatossa kaiken liikenteen (myös LVM:n ja HSL:n tilaaman ostoliikenteen?). VR on tästä hyvä esimerkki: kun VR on valtionyhtiö, eikä sitä luojan kiitos yksityistetty viime vuonna (kuka on vaatinut VR:n yksityistämistä missään välissä?), VR liikennöi sellaisilla rataosilla, joilla yksikään ulkomainen liikennöitsijä ei koskaan kilpailisi (ei siis edes HSL:n tai LVM:n ostoliikennerataosuuksilla?). Sitten on vielä tämä pakonomainen kilpailutusasia: jos rautatieliikenne kilpailutetaan, tänne tulee pelkästään kermankuorijoita, jotka ajavat vain kannattavia vuoroja Helsingin ja Oulun välillä (VR lienee tästä kermankuorinnasta paras mahdollinen esimerkki itse).

On sanomattakin selvää, ettei Suomen pääosin yksiraiteiselle rataverkolle yksinkertaisesti mahdu enempää junia kuin mitä siellä jo nyt liikkuu. VR voi tietysti kasvattaa juniensa määrää, sillä silloin rataverkon operointi on keskitetysti yhden toimijan alla ja järjestelmä toimii, mutta kilpailjoiden markkinoilletulo sotkisi varmasti koko rataverkon liikenteen (miten niin sotkisi? Eihän lentoliikennekään mene solmuun siitä, että operaattoreita on useita. Ei, tämä ei ole lainkaan eri asia kuin rautatieliikenne). Mitä tulee esimerkiksi häiriötilanteisiin? VR:n juna joutuu odottamaan kilpailijan junaa jollain junakohtauspaikalla ja jää sen vuoksi myöhään (Ja miksi se jäi myöhään? Markkinajohtajan, VR:n junan alkuperäisen myöhästymisen vuoksi)? VR:n asiakkaat kärsivät (kuten kärsivät myös kilpailevan yhtiön asiakkaat aivan yhtä lailla).

Sitten ovat nämä suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet. Meillä on Pohjolan oloissa ennätyspitkä talvi (tänä vuonna kesti viikon), joten junaliikenne on aivan äärimmäisen häiriöherkkää näinä talvikuukausina, mikäli rataverkolla olisi useampia pelureita samanaikaisesti (Eli operaattoreiden kappalemäärä vaikuttaa häiriöherkkyyteen, ei siis junien kokonaismäärä?). Lisäksi Suomessa on erilainen raideleveys kuin muualla Euroopassa, kuten esimerkiksi Ruotsissa, jossa yksityistäminen on johtanut valtavaan junakaaokseen (signalfel on yleisin Ruotsin junaliikenteestä johtuva täsmällisyysongelma, eikä Ruotsin raideliikennettä ole yksityistetty, se on vain avattu vapaalle kilpailulle).

Tämä juttu ei liittynyt ketjun otsikkoon kuin aasinsillalla, eli siten, että tässä on mielestäni konkreettisia esimerkkejä siitä, miten löyhiä vapaan kilpailun ns. "vastustajien" argumentit yleensä ovat ja kuinka helppo ne on kumota, kun ne eivät yksinkertaisesti ole totta.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla "sisäpiiriläisen" kuten "salainen agentti" Ultrixin mielipide tai näkemys tapahtuneisiin asioihin?

----------


## Lasse

Mielenkiintoisia uutisia on kantautunut Suomesta lomani aikana. Megabus:in rantautuminen Suomeen olisi erittäin mielenkiintoinen asia, joskin näen sen toteutumisen kuitenkin kaukaisena haaveena. Markkinamme saattavat kuitenkin olla liian pienet, jotta suuriin rahoihin tottunut toimija tänne oikeasti saapuisi, tai täällä viihtyisi.
Aika kuitenkin näyttäkööt, mutta sitä odotellessa voimme haaveilla tälläisten Volvo B11R Plaxton Elite i-bussien pörhältämisestä meikäläisillä valtaväylillä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Megabus:in rantautuminen Suomeen olisi erittäin mielenkiintoinen asia, [---] Aika kuitenkin näyttäkööt, mutta sitä odotellessa voimme haaveilla tälläisten Volvo B11R Plaxton Elite i-bussien pörhältämisestä meikäläisillä valtaväylillä.


Jos kalustosta spekuloidaan, niin voisin kuvitella tänne tulevan esim. Van Hoolin kaksikerrosbusseja. Megabusilla on niitä Briteissä ja Onni on niistä hehkuttanut mm. uusimmassa asiakaslehdessään ja jo muinoin Facebook-sivuillaan.

----------


## J_J

> Jos kalustosta spekuloidaan, niin voisin kuvitella tänne tulevan esim. Van Hoolin kaksikerrosbusseja. Megabusilla on niitä Briteissä ja Onni on niistä hehkuttanut mm. uusimmassa asiakaslehdessään ja jo muinoin Facebook-sivuillaan.


Joko kesäkuussa, vai pitääkö odotella pidempään?

----------


## Kani

Kuvassa näyttäisi olevan sininen linja-auto, jossa on ratti, pyörät, moottori, ikkunat ja penkkejä. Eikö sellaisia ole Suomessa?

----------


## Rebiaf

Mitä sellainen superhypermegabussi tarjoaisi matkustajalle lisää verrattuna "tavallisiin" busseihin? Sellaista lisäarvoa, joka lisäisi huomattavasti matkustajien määrää tai viihtyvyyttä?

----------


## Lasse

> Mitä sellainen superhypermegabussi tarjoaisi matkustajalle lisää verrattuna "tavallisiin" busseihin? Sellaista lisäarvoa, joka lisäisi huomattavasti matkustajien määrää tai viihtyvyyttä?


 http://www.megabusgold.com/

----------


## tkp

Jyväskylän Liikenteen pääluottamusmies ja Jyväskylän kaupunginvaltuutettu avaa Jyväskylän tapahtumien taustoja http://www.ksml.fi/yhteiso/keskustel...897.htm#810957

----------


## ultrix

> Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla "sisäpiiriläisen" kuten "salainen agentti" Ultrixin mielipide tai näkemys tapahtuneisiin asioihin?


Myönnettäköön, että paikallisliikenteen myyntiuutinen tuli täytenä yllätyksenä, mutta tarkemmin ajateltuna "meikkaa senssiä" aivan täysin.

Kutsuisin tätä "strategian toimeenpanoksi".

----------


## Hyvin

> Tilausliikenteessä, jota ao. linja väittää olevansa, *on kaikille oltava* istumapaikka. Kun paikat loppuvat on otettava isompaa kalustoa tai lisäauto reitille, muuten rikotaan lakia. Tämän lain pitäisi koskea kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä, riippumattamatta mahdollisista Onnibus-kytkennöistä.


Anteeksi jos menen sivuraiteille tässä Onnibusin mustamaalauksessa. Jos bussissa on rekisteröitynä myös seisomapaikkoja, saa sillä ajaa tilausajoa seisovine matkustajineen. Tämä siis yleistyksenä, kun siihen mennään aina puhuttaessa tästä yrityksestä.

----------


## kuukanko

Pileus Oy on jättänyt eilen runsaasti reittiliikennelupahakemuksia 1.7.2014 alkavaan liikenteeseen. Ainakaan kaikki ELY-keskukset eivät vielä ole julkaisseet hakemuksia sivuillaan. Liikennepalvelu jakaantuisi kaksikerrosbusseilla liikennöitäviin reitteihin F1, F2, F3, F4, F5, F7 ja F9 sekä yksikerrosbusseilla liikennöitäviin reitteihin F8, F10, F11, F21, F41 ja F45. Linjassa numero kuvaa kuljettajavan tien numeroa eli esim. F1 menisi ykköstietä Helsinki - Turku ja F9 ysitietä Turku - Tampere - Jyväskylä. Tarkemmat tiedot palveluista tulevat hakemuksen mukaan myöhemmin Pileus Oy:n www-sivuille www.onnibus.com

Yrityshaun mukaan Pileus Oy:n hallituksesta löytyy Pekka Möttö, Lauri Helke ja joukko Stagecoach-taustaisia bussialan veteraaneja.

----------


## tlajunen

"Pileus". Hmm. Lieköhän pää tällä kertaa pilvissä, sienissä vai visusti hatussa?

----------


## pehkonen

> Pileus Oy on jättänyt eilen runsaasti reittiliikennelupahakemuksia 1.7.2014 alkavaan liikenteeseen. Ainakaan kaikki ELY-keskukset eivät vielä ole julkaisseet hakemuksia sivuillaan. Liikennepalvelu jakaantuisi kaksikerrosbusseilla liikennöitäviin reitteihin F1, F2, F3, F4, F5, F7 ja F9 sekä yksikerrosbusseilla liikennöitäviin reitteihin F8, F10, F11, F21, F41 ja F45. Linjassa numero kuvaa kuljettajavan tien numeroa eli esim. F1 menisi ykköstietä Helsinki - Turku ja F9 ysitietä Turku - Tampere - Jyväskylä. Tarkemmat tiedot palveluista tulevat hakemuksen mukaan myöhemmin Pileus Oy:n www-sivuille www.onnibus.com
> 
> Yrityshaun mukaan Pileus Oy:n hallituksesta löytyy Pekka Möttö, Lauri Helke ja joukko Stagecoach-taustaisia bussialan veteraaneja.


Mielenkiintoista. Ytj.fi kertoo, että http://www.ytj.fi/yritystiedot.aspx?...1547;1631;1678 

Y-koodi 2559463-4 on Pileus Oy, jonka päätoimialana on "Muualla luokittelemattomat rahoituspalvelut (pl. vakuutus- ja eläkevakuutustoiminta) (64990)". Osoite c/o Roschier Asianajotoimisto Oy, Keskuskatu 7 A, 00100 HELSINKI

----------


## antti

Vastuuhenkilöt - Pileus Oy Roger William Bowker puheenjohtaja
 John Douglas Berthinussen varsinainen jäsen 
 Keith John Barclay varsinainen jäsen 
 Lauri Tapio Ilmari Helke varsinainen jäsen
 Pekka Juhani Möttö varsinainen jäsen

----------


## kuukanko

> Vastuuhenkilöt - Pileus Oy Roger William Bowker puheenjohtaja
>  John Douglas Berthinussen varsinainen jäsen 
>  Keith John Barclay varsinainen jäsen


Suomalaisnimet ovatkin jo esiintyneet tässä ketjussa ennen.

Roger Bowker johti Stagecoachin toimintoja vuorollaan Lontoossa, Ruotsissa ja USA:ssa ennen eläköitymistään 2006. Viimeksi hän on johtanut Souter Investments Polandia, joka käynnisti Puolassa PolskiBus.com-halpabussiliikenteen. Uutinen aiheesta

John Berthinussen ja Keith Barclay näyttävät olevan investment managereita Souter Investmentsissä.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Ei ole Pekka Möttö tainnut hirveästi lintsata koulusta.  Ainakaan englannintunneilta.

----------


## anttipng

> Pileus Oy on jättänyt eilen runsaasti reittiliikennelupahakemuksia 1.7.2014 alkavaan liikenteeseen.


Mielestäni katsoin kaikkien ELY-keskusten listaukset, enkä löytänyt yhtään tämän Pileuksen hakemusta.

----------


## anttipng

Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen mukaan Helsinki-Kotka-reitille on jätetty Onnibussin väreissä ajettavasta liikenteestä hakemus sekä Mikko Rindell Oy:ltä että Pileus Oy:ltä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen mukaan Helsinki-Kotka-reitille on jätetty Onnibussin väreissä ajettavasta liikenteestä hakemus sekä Mikko Rindell Oy:ltä että Pileus Oy:ltä.


Ja Rindell Oy:llä 4 lähtöä suuntaansa (Kotkasta: 5.00, 7.00, 12.50 ja 14.20 ja Kampista: 8.45, 10.35, 16.30 ja 18.45) ja Pileus Oy:llä 3 lähtöä (Kotkasta: 7.20, 12.50 ja 17.50 ja Kiasmalta: 10.15, 15.05 aj 20.30). Molemmat mainitsevat myynti- ja markkinointikanavaksi Onnibussin.

----------


## aulis

> Ja Rindell Oy:llä 4 lähtöä suuntaansa (Kotkasta: 5.00, 7.00, 12.50 ja 14.20 ja Kampista: 8.45, 10.35, 16.30 ja 18.45) ja Pileus Oy:llä 3 lähtöä (Kotkasta: 7.20, 12.50 ja 17.50 ja Kiasmalta: 10.15, 15.05 aj 20.30). Molemmat mainitsevat myynti- ja markkinointikanavaksi Onnibussin.


Onpas merkillistä kun noin päällekkäisiä lähtöaikoja ovat laittaneet, varsinkin tuo 12:50 Kotkasta.

----------


## JT

> Onpas merkillistä kun noin päällekkäisiä lähtöaikoja ovat laittaneet, varsinkin tuo 12:50 Kotkasta.


Vaikuttaa siltä, että 'emo-Onnibus' ulkomaisine liikekumppaneineen tulee ennen pitkää "syömään" nämä pikkuruiset Rindellit ja Vuolteet, jotka osaltaan mahdollistivat Onnibusin menestystarinan.

----------


## tkp

> Vaikuttaa siltä, että 'emo-Onnibus' ulkomaisine liikekumppaneineen tulee ennen pitkää "syömään" nämä pikkuruiset Rindellit ja Vuolteet, jotka osaltaan mahdollistivat Onnibusin menestystarinan.


http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_kansai...seihin/7154063

" Siirrymme pääsäntöisesti omaan liikennetuotantoon nykyisen verkostomallin rinnalla, Pekka Möttö kertoo." Näin se onnibus kiittää niitä joiden avulla se on noussut nykyiseen suosioon. Ehkäpä tulemme tulevaisuudessa näkemään nykyisten allianssissa olevien liikennöitsijöiden perustaman oman verkoston.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Vielä viime vuoden puolella tässä ketjussa päiviteltiin, kuinka Onnibus voi tehdä yhteistyötä "Rindell-raukan" ja muiden työehtosopimuksia rikkovien sekä muutenkin tuhmien firmojen kanssa. Nyt taas...

Mutta tuossa on varmaan yksi iso syy tähän vetoon: Onnibus ei enää välitä nähdä otsikoita tyyliin "halpabussiyhtiössä rikotaan työehtosopimuksia." Tai joutua tiedottamaan: "ensi viikosta alkaen onnibussin liput eivät kelpaa yhteysvälillä X - Y."

----------


## Hyvin

> Vielä viime vuoden puolella tässä ketjussa päiviteltiin, kuinka Onnibus voi tehdä yhteistyötä "Rindell-raukan" ja muiden työehtosopimuksia rikkovien sekä muutenkin tuhmien firmojen kanssa. Nyt taas...
> 
> Mutta tuossa on varmaan yksi iso syy tähän vetoon: Onnibus ei enää välitä nähdä otsikoita tyyliin "halpabussiyhtiössä rikotaan työehtosopimuksia." Tai joutua tiedottamaan: "ensi viikosta alkaen onnibussin liput eivät kelpaa yhteysvälillä X - Y."


Kukapa sitä haluaisi negatiivista julkisuutta...

Onnibus Oy (nykyisin Paikkuri Oy, omistajana Metsäpietilä Oy) on kuitenkin itse syyllistynyt työsuojelutarkastuksessa virheisiin ja tänään sanonut irti kaikki kuljettajansa. Sekava on vyyhti ja ei ehkä paras aloitus Skotille tulla tänne Pohjolan perukoille yrittämään.

----------


## tkp

> Kukapa sitä haluaisi negatiivista julkisuutta...


Halusi tai ei, niin sitä Onnibus on itselleen hankkimassa http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibusin_toim...touhua/7156435

----------


## j-lu

> Halusi tai ei, niin sitä Onnibus on itselleen hankkimassa http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibusin_toim...touhua/7156435


Mitä negatiivista tuossa on? Lähinnähän siinä sanotaan, että kotimaisia bussiliikenneyrittäjiä ärsyttää markkinatalous.

Yhteiskunnan kannalta paljon muulla ei ole väliä kuin että kuinka tehokkaasti liikkuminen on maassa järjestetty. Kärjistäen konkurssit ovat hyvä asia, koska se tarkoittaa, että tehottomin toiminta karsiutuu pois. Ja väittäisin, että mitä tehokkaammin bussiliikenne toimii, sitä enemmän maassa liikutaan ja sitä suurempi osuus bussialan työstä tapahtuu hallinnon sijaan ratin takana ja varikoiden huoltomontuissa. Mikä on ainakin meikäläisen kaltaisen henkisen duunarin mielestä mitä mainioin asia.

----------


## hylje

On se vähän epäkohteliasta laajentaa yhteistyöyritysten reviirille, mutta ei se laitonta ole.

----------


## Rehtori

> Mitä negatiivista tuossa on? Lähinnähän siinä sanotaan, että kotimaisia bussiliikenneyrittäjiä ärsyttää markkinatalous.
> 
> Yhteiskunnan kannalta paljon muulla ei ole väliä kuin että kuinka tehokkaasti liikkuminen on maassa järjestetty. Kärjistäen konkurssit ovat hyvä asia, koska se tarkoittaa, että tehottomin toiminta karsiutuu pois. Ja väittäisin, että mitä tehokkaammin bussiliikenne toimii, sitä enemmän maassa liikutaan ja sitä suurempi osuus bussialan työstä tapahtuu hallinnon sijaan ratin takana ja varikoiden huoltomontuissa. Mikä on ainakin meikäläisen kaltaisen henkisen duunarin mielestä mitä mainioin asia.


Olen samaa mieltä. Yrityksillä jotka eivät kykene uusiutumaan on suuri riski kuolla pois. On luonnollista että konkurssit ovat henkilökohtaisia onnettomuuksia monille yksilöille, mutta kuitenkin muutos toivottavasti koituu kuluttajan hyväksi.

Itse nostan Mötölle ja Helkelle hattua. Heidän kaltaisia yrittäjiä tarvitaan lisää bussialle. Muutosten tuulet puhaltavat ja vain parhaat pysyvät mukana.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kukapa sitä haluaisi negatiivista julkisuutta...
> 
> Onnibus Oy (nykyisin Paikkuri Oy, omistajana Metsäpietilä Oy) on kuitenkin itse syyllistynyt työsuojelutarkastuksessa virheisiin ja tänään sanonut irti kaikki kuljettajansa. Sekava on vyyhti ja ei ehkä paras aloitus Skotille tulla tänne Pohjolan perukoille yrittämään.


Itse ymmärsin, että Onnibus myy kaukoliiketoimintansa uudelle yritykselle. Normaalisti liiketoiminnan mukana siirtyy kuljettajatkin, joita itse asiassa tarvitaan moninverroin entiseen verrattuna. Vaan voi olla, että olen ymmärtänyt väärin ja kuljettajille on annettu kenkää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:42 ----------

Ja juuri saamani tiedon mukaan kuljettajille ei siis tosiaankaan olla antamassa potkuja. Kuten sanottu, Onnibus mieluumminkin tarvitsee lisää kuskeja, kun kerta ajettavan määrä lisääntyy.

----------


## J_J

> Onnibus Oy (nykyisin Paikkuri Oy, omistajana Metsäpietilä Oy) on kuitenkin itse syyllistynyt työsuojelutarkastuksessa virheisiin ja tänään sanonut irti kaikki kuljettajansa. Sekava on vyyhti ja ei ehkä paras aloitus Skotille tulla tänne Pohjolan perukoille yrittämään.


Olisiko tälle "irtisanomisuutiselle" jotain tarkentavaa faktatietoa tarjolla? Mikä oli irtisanomisten syy? Tämähän koskisi lähinnä niitä kuljettajia, jotka Tampereen linjan 25 liiketoiminnan myötä siirtyy kaupan mukana uudelle isännälle... Jyväskylään ei varmaankaan olleet ehtineet palkata kuljettajia ainoatakaan ennen liiketoimintakauppaa?

Jos tämän tasoisia huhuja/syytöksiä heitellään ilmoille ilman varmaa tietoa asioista, niin aika heikoilla jäljillä mennään.

----------


## Allison

Onnibus Oy:n pääluottamusmies Markus Riihimäki lienee hyvin kiinnostunut näistä irtisanomisista. Yhtiön johdolla ei ole niistä tietoa.

----------


## JSL

ELY-keskus voikin sitte laittaa JL- ja reittiluvat kuivumaan jos näkee tarpeelliseksi. Onko näin ees koskaan tehty kenellekkään..

----------


## Allison

Onnibus hakee talouspäällikköä, kalustopäällikköä, turvallisuus- ja koulutuskoordinaattoria, asiakaspalvelukoordinaattoria ja liikennetyönjohtajia. Kaikki työpaikat Tampereella Hermian Technopoliksessa.

Työpaikkailmoitukset täällä:

http://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/?jq=onni..._api_relevance

----------


## bussifriikki

Nimi vaihtuu OnniBus.comiksi
http://www.onnibus.fi/tiedote-onnibus-com/

----------


## sm3

Minusta on oikeastaan ihan kiinnostavaa nähdä mitä tapahtuu ja millaisessa ja minkä yhtiön bussissa sitä joku päivää istuu. Toivottavasti myös kaikki se roskan jauhaminen ja kitinä lehdissä loppuu niin tästä voi tulla jopa ihan siedettävä uudistuksen jälkeen.

----------


## aki

Onnibus myy kuitenkin edelleen lippuja reiteille jotka siirtyvät huomenna Maanantaina onniexpressin ajamiksi. Tänään ennakkoon ostetut liput pitäisi siis vielä käydä onniexpressin busseissa. Huomisesta lähtien onnibussin sivuilla ei sitten pitäisi enää olla kuin murto-osa reiteistä lipunmyynnissä. OB on tunnetusti kommentoinut ja uutisoinut etenkin kilpailijoitaan koskevia asioita hyvin tehokkaasti. Nyt Möttö on kuitenkin ollut autuaan tietämätön liikennöitsijöiden aikeista irtautua yhteistyöstä. OB:n omilla sivuilla sekä FB:ssa kyllä uutisoidaan uudesta kansainvälisestä yhteistyökumppanista mutta mitään tiedotetta ei ole julkaistu Maanantaina onniexpressille siirtyvistä reiteistä. Onko oman brändin suojeleminen niin iso asia ettei mitään negatiivistä haluta kertoa asiakkaille? Kyllä kai lipunmyynnistä vastaavan tahon pitäisi kertoa asiakkaille jos merkittävälle osalle reiteistä ei myydä lippuja enää seuraavana päivänä.

----------


## kuukanko

> OB:n omilla sivuilla sekä FB:ssa kyllä uutisoidaan uudesta kansainvälisestä yhteistyökumppanista mutta mitään tiedotetta ei ole julkaistu Maanantaina onniexpressille siirtyvistä reiteistä.


En muista nähneeni mitään tiedotetta Helsinki - Kajaani ElinaExpressin loppumisestakaan, vaan se lopetettiin kaikessa hiljaisuudessa.

----------


## aki

> En muista nähneeni mitään tiedotetta Helsinki - Kajaani ElinaExpressin loppumisestakaan, vaan se lopetettiin kaikessa hiljaisuudessa.


OB:n sivuilla on kuitenkin maininta ElinaExpressin aikataulusta. "Aikataulu voimassa 31.3.2014 asti. Olemme jättäneet reitin liikennöinnistä reittiliikennelupahakemuksen Pohjois-Suomen ELY-keskukseen siten, että liikennöintiä Kajaanin ja Helsingin välillä on tarkoitus jatkaa Heinäkuussa 2014 yhdeksällä vuoroparilla viikossa"

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onnibus myy kuitenkin edelleen lippuja reiteille jotka siirtyvät huomenna Maanantaina onniexpressin ajamiksi. Tänään ennakkoon ostetut liput pitäisi siis vielä käydä onniexpressin busseissa. Huomisesta lähtien onnibussin sivuilla ei sitten pitäisi enää olla kuin murto-osa reiteistä lipunmyynnissä. OB on tunnetusti kommentoinut ja uutisoinut etenkin kilpailijoitaan koskevia asioita hyvin tehokkaasti. Nyt Möttö on kuitenkin ollut autuaan tietämätön liikennöitsijöiden aikeista irtautua yhteistyöstä. OB:n omilla sivuilla sekä FB:ssa kyllä uutisoidaan uudesta kansainvälisestä yhteistyökumppanista mutta mitään tiedotetta ei ole julkaistu Maanantaina onniexpressille siirtyvistä reiteistä. Onko oman brändin suojeleminen niin iso asia ettei mitään negatiivistä haluta kertoa asiakkaille? Kyllä kai lipunmyynnistä vastaavan tahon pitäisi kertoa asiakkaille jos merkittävälle osalle reiteistä ei myydä lippuja enää seuraavana päivänä.


Olosuhteet huomioonottaen epäilen, etteivät Onniexpressliikennöitsijät ole vaivautuneet ilmoittamaan Onnibussille irtautumisestaan.

----------


## tkp

> Olosuhteet huomioonottaen epäilen, etteivät Onniexpressliikennöitsijät ole vaivautuneet ilmoittamaan Onnibussille irtautumisestaan.


Vai niinpäin että Onnibus ei halua kertoa yleisölle että maanantaista Onnibussin reitistö pienenee huomattavasti.

----------


## Pendolino

> Vai niinpäin että Onnibus ei halua kertoa yleisölle että maanantaista Onnibussin reitistö pienenee huomattavasti.


Ainakin tässä uutisessa Möttö sanoo suoraan, miten asia on: http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20...04?pos=related

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vai niinpäin että Onnibus ei halua kertoa yleisölle että maanantaista Onnibussin reitistö pienenee huomattavasti.


Ehkäpä sekä että.

----------


## Pendolino

Kovinkaan suoraan tilannetta ei kerrota, ainoastaan kun verkkokaupasta valitsee jonkin OnniExpress-reitin: esimerkki. Olisi tilanteesta voinut kertoa vaikka tiedotteella.

Tulihan sitä tiedotetta vihdoin, vaikkakin aika myöhään: http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-uudistuu/

----------


## tkp

Aamusta Radio Sunnilla mainostettiin että Onnibus on halvin tapa matkustaa Tampeeelta Turkuun ja Jyväskylään. Vähän harhaanjohtavaa...

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 6.5.

Kaksi kappaletta punaisia VanHool Astromega telibussia tuli Manskulla vastaan suuntana Tampere, lie nyt niitä Onnibusin autoja.

----------


## kuukanko

Souter Investments myöntää Bussmagasinetille, että sen panostus OnniBus.comiin on useita miljoonia puntia.

----------


## J_J

> Souter Investments myöntää Bussmagasinetille, että sen panostus OnniBus.comiin on useita miljoonia puntia.


Niin, paljonko maksaa 15 uutta Astromegaa... Tämän jälkeen perustajaosakkaat lienevät lähinnä nappikauppiaiksi verrattavia omistusosuuksiensa suhteen.

----------


## jtm

Kyseisiä VanHool Astromegoja bongattu Tokeen varikolla Tampereella.

----------


## vesa.

> Niin, paljonko maksaa 15 uutta Astromegaa... Tämän jälkeen perustajaosakkaat lienevät lähinnä nappikauppiaiksi verrattavia omistusosuuksiensa suhteen.



http://www.heraldscotland.com/busine...rator.24149662  Tuolla mainitaan, että Stouter omistaa 75% OB:sta.


Tuo omistusosuus ei välttämättä kerro sijoitetusta summasta yhtikäs mitään. Homma voidaan yritysrahoituksessa tehdä niin, että sijoittaja pistää summan x kiinni firmaan ja antaa sille sen lisäksi lainan y. Ja lainasummasta y se perii korkoa z.  Käytännössä tämä lainasumma y on usein monin(kymmen)kertainen suoraan sijoitukseen x verrattuna. Miksikö näin?

Koska
a) Liikevoitto voidaan siivota pois tuloslaskelmasta lainapääoman lyhennyksenä ja koronmaksuna Suomen verottajan ulottumattomiin. Eli firma tekee voitollisenakin kirjanpidollista nollatulosta, ja raha "katoaa" lainan myöntäneen yrityksen tuloslaskelmaan. Se onkin sitten toinen juttu, että mihin maahan tämä lainanlyhennykset ja korot itselleen kuittaava firma maksaa veronsa tai että maksetaanko siinä maassa veroja lainkaan...

b) Jos firma menee nurin, niin yrityksen omaisuus siirtyy velkojien haltuun. Eli konkurssin sattuessa sijoittaja on samanaikaisesti sekä velallinen, että velkoja ja mitäs silloin tapahtuukaan.... Bussit siirtyvät velkojan eli sijoittajan haltuun.


Miettikääpä kuinka helppo homma OB on Stouterille.  Worst case scenarionkin kohdatessa se voi ajaa Vanhoolinsa pois Suomsesta ja takkiin tulee ainoastaan käyttöpääomarahoituksen verran. Se onkin sitten oma tarinansa se, että kuinka epäkiitollista toimintaa sijoittajalle tämä käyttöpääomarahoituksen antaminen on.

----------


## kuukanko

> Niin, paljonko maksaa 15 uutta Astromegaa...


Kauppalehden mukaan ne maksoivat 7,5 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusi logo on identtinen PolskiBusin kanssa.  

https://mps.rekrytointi.com/paikat/i...q9k6877r9ie46n

----------


## J_J

> Kauppalehden mukaan ne maksoivat 7,5 miljoonaa euroa.


EMS-601 -kilpeä kantaa yksi puolen miljoonan euron Astromega. Alkaen 1

----------


## Allison

Tervetuloa tutustumaan Astromegaan nyt viikonloppuna 24-25.5 Rautatientorilla, Onnibussin osastolla Maailma Kylässä festivaaleilla!

Onnibussin osasto sijaitsee Vilhonkadun varressa,
Kansallisteatterin edessä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Oikein tyylikäs ajoneuvo, sisältä ja ulkoa

----------


## sm3

Millekköhän reitille nuo on ajateltu, vai onko tuleville reiteille vasta?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Millekköhän reitille nuo on ajateltu, vai onko tuleville reiteille vasta?


Käsittääkseni Helsingistä lähteville linjoille F1-F9 Tampereelle, Turkuun, Kotkaan, Jyväskylään jne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Käsittääkseni Helsingistä lähteville linjoille F1-F9 Tampereelle, Turkuun, Kotkaan, Jyväskylään jne.


Reittiliikennelupahakemuksissa ne reitit on esitelty hyvinkin tarkkaan. Kaksikerrosbussien reittikartta näkyy mm. tämän hakemuksen sivulla 15.

----------


## sm3

Hyvältä näyttää. Pakkohan sitä sitten on jonnekkin noista paikoista lähteä että pääsee nuokin bussit kokemaan.

----------


## anttipng

Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että F3-reitillä ei pysähdytä Hämeenlinnassa lainkaan?
Osaako joku sanoa aikataulun perusteella montako autoa tuon reitin ajamiseen tarvitaan vähintään?
Vastaan itse: VAikuttaisi siltä että arkisin kolmella autolla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Noiden uusien bussien kyljessä lukee yhtenä paikkakuntana Vantaa. Onko jonkin reitin päätepaikkana Helsingin päässä Vantaa, vai ajetaanko joku reitti sen kautta?

----------


## Miska

> Noiden uusien bussien kyljessä lukee yhtenä paikkakuntana Vantaa. Onko jonkin reitin päätepaikkana Helsingin päässä Vantaa, vai ajetaanko joku reitti sen kautta?


Kyllähän useimmat Helsingistä lähtevät päätiet kulkevat Vantaan kautta. Pysäkki Vantaalla tosin lienee uusista OB-reiteistä vain 3-tien vuoroilla (Keimolassa).

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kyllähän useimmat Helsingistä lähtevät päätiet kulkevat Vantaan kautta. Pysäkki Vantaalla tosin lienee uusista OB-reiteistä vain 3-tien vuoroilla (Keimolassa).


Kova juttu. Olisivat ennemmin laittaneet kylkeen Kotkan, kun sinne oikeasti on linja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että F3-reitillä ei pysähdytä Hämeenlinnassa lainkaan?


Onnibus lopetti siellä pysähtymisen jo 13.8.2012. Lehdistötiedote

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onnibus lopetti siellä pysähtymisen jo 13.8.2012. Lehdistötiedote


Tiedotteessa kuitenkin sanotaan, että kesän 2014 jälkeen sinne voitaisiin ajaa. Uudet reitithän aloittavat heinäkuussa, joten kysymys Hämeenlinnan puuttumisesta on ihan validi.




> Expressbus-yhtiöiden yksinoikeussuoja jatkuu kesään 2014 saakka. Sen jälkeen Hämeenlinnaan on mahdollista liikennöidä jopa kokonaan omalla linjalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiedotteessa kuitenkin sanotaan, että kesän 2014 jälkeen sinne voitaisiin ajaa.


Tiedotteessa sanotaan, että sinne voitaisiin ajaa kokonaan omalla linjalla, ja sellaista Onnibus.com onkin hakemassa: F10 Lahti - Hämeenlinna - Turku. Aiemmin tänään linkkasin jo F3:n reittiliikennelupahakemuksen ja se ei sisällä Hämeenlinnassa pysähtymistä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aiemmin tänään linkkasin jo F3:n reittiliikennelupahakemuksen ja se ei sisällä Hämeenlinnassa pysähtymistä.


Niin, mutta onko sille mitään syytä, että F3 ei pysähdy myös Hämeenlinnassa, jos kerran EB:n yksinoikeus päättyy nyt kesällä 2014?

----------


## kuukanko

> Niin, mutta onko sille mitään syytä, että F3 ei pysähdy myös Hämeenlinnassa, jos kerran EB:n yksinoikeus päättyy nyt kesällä 2014?


Jos OB on huomannut, että bussit täyttyvät Helsinki - Tampere -väliä matkustavista, joten bussia ei kannata hidastaa Hämeenlinnassa koukkaamalla. Kaupunkihan ei siellä sallinut pysähtymistä pelkästään katuverkolla, vaan edellyttää poikkeamista linja-autoasemalla, jos Hämeenlinnassa haluaa pysähtyä.

----------


## Erkkis

Uusi konsepti on varsin yhtenevä PolskiBus.comin kanssa: Vrt. http://www.polskibus.com/ Suomessa linjanumerot muotoa F+numero, Puolassa P+numero.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Uusi konsepti on varsin yhtenevä PolskiBus.comin kanssa: Vrt. http://www.polskibus.com/ Suomessa linjanumerot muotoa F+numero, Puolassa P+numero.


Samoin bussien kylkinumerot ovat F+numero ja P+numero. Ja logo on sama.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Uusi konsepti on varsin yhtenevä PolskiBus.comin kanssa


Johtunee hyvin pitkälti siitä, että PolskiBus.com kuuluu myös Souter Investmentsiin.

----------


## JSL

Onko tää nyt hienoa: OB ensin huutaa suureen ääneen että vanhat ryöstöporvarit pois ja sit itse myy oman firmansa oikeen suurelle magnaatille?

----------


## bussifriikki

Pohjois-Pohjanmaan ELY-keskuksen sivulla kerrotaan, että linjan F41 (Oulu-Haaparanta) hakemus on peruttu.

----------


## kuukanko

Samoin linjan F22 (Helsinki - Rauma) hakemus on peruttu (näkyy Uudenmaan ELY:n sivuilta). Jos F8 olisi Turku - Oulu tms., niin hakemusta ei löydy lainkaan Varsinais-Suomen, Satakunnan tai Pohjois-Pohjanmaan ELY-keskuksen sivuilta, joten sitä tuskin on edes haettu.

Jäljellä olevista yksikerroslinjoista ML-Charter hakee Lahteen kuljettajia F10:lle (Turku - Hämeenlinna - Lahti): hakuilmoitus. ML-Charter todennäköisesti ajaisi myös F45:n (Jyväskylä - Kajaani), joka on ElinaExpressin perillinen, koska Kajaanin liikennepäällikköä etsiessään ML-Charter kertoi hakuilmoituksessa, että Kajaanissa on 10 kaupunkiliikennebussin ja 5 tilausajo-pikavuoro- ja linjaliikennebussin varikko.

----------


## Eräs...

> Onko tää nyt hienoa: OB ensin huutaa suureen ääneen että vanhat ryöstöporvarit pois ja sit itse myy oman firmansa oikeen suurelle magnaatille?


Niinpä. Luit ajatukseni.

----------


## j-lu

> Onko tää nyt hienoa: OB ensin huutaa suureen ääneen että vanhat ryöstöporvarit pois ja sit itse myy oman firmansa oikeen suurelle magnaatille?


OB:n kritiikin kärki on sohinut ensisijaisesti täkäläisen bussiliikenteen neuvostokapitalismia: että yksityisille yrityksille taataan voitot yhteiskunnan sääntelyllä. OB:n myynti isommalle toimijalle taas on markkinataloutta. Se, että noissa näkee jonkinlaisen ristiriidan, kertoo lähinnä puutteellisesta kyvystä hahmottaa asioita.

----------


## tkp

> OB:n kritiikin kärki on sohinut ensisijaisesti täkäläisen bussiliikenteen neuvostokapitalismia: että yksityisille yrityksille taataan voitot yhteiskunnan sääntelyllä.


Jos tämä olisi totta, ei Suomessa olisi yksikään bussifirma kaatunut konkurssiin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Ilta-Sanomien uutinen:TS: Onnibus ja Onniexpress nimiriidassa

_Halpabussiyhtiöt Onnibus ja Onniexpress ovat ajautuneet nimiriitaan, kirjoittaa Turun Sanomat. 
Lehden mukaan Onnibus on valittanut patentti- ja rekisterihallitukseen Onniexpressin nimestä.

 Tuotemerkkimme on hiellä ja vaivalla rakennettu, rekisteröity ja laajalti tunnettu. Onniexpressin nimi aiheuttaa huomattavaa sekaannusta, sanoo Onnibusin toimitusjohtaja Pekka Möttö Turun Sanomille.

 Mikko Rindell Oy ja kolme muuta liikennöitsijää jättivät Onnibusin keväällä, kun se myi kaukoliikenteensä ulkomaille. Onnibusin tulkittiin hakeutuneen yhteistyökumppaneidensa kilpailijaksi. 

 Mikko Rindell Oy:n toimitusjohtajan Rauno Rindellin mukaan Onniexpressissä tehtiin taustatutkimusta ennen nimihakemuksen jättämistä ja päädyttiin siihen, ettei nimen käytölle ole esteitä.

 Onni on yleisessä käytössä oleva erisnimi, johon kenelläkään ei ole yksinoikeutta, Rindell sanoo lehdelle._

----------


## bussifriikki

Luvat on kai saatu koska yhtiö lupaa aloittavansa heinäkuun lippujen myynnin tänään. Tänään myös Van Hoolit olivat jälleen *näytillä*.

----------


## tkp

Onnibus.comin uusissa kuljetusehdoissa on erikoisia ehtoja, mm.

"5.a.	11-vuotias tai sitä nuorempi lapsi voi matkustaa OnniBus.com-bussilla ainoastaan aikuisen valvonnassa.

5.b.	1214-vuotiaat lapset voivat matkustaa OnniBus.com-bussilla itsenäisesti, jos heillä on vanhemman tai huoltajan kirjallinen suostumus, joka on OnniBus.com-sivustolla olevan esimerkin mukainen ja vanhemman tai huoltajan allekirjoittama."

"8.b.	OnniBus.com ei ole vastuussa mistään menetyksestä tai ylimääräisestä vaivasta, jos sinulta kielletään matkustus näiden ehtojen nojalla. Varaamme oikeuden pyytää sinua avaamaan laukkusi kuljettajan tai muun yhtiön toimihenkilön tarkastusta varten sinun läsnä ollessasi, jos turvallisuussyistä sen arvioidaan olevan välttämätöntä."

Lieneeko kohta edes lain mukainen. Henkilötarkastuksia saanee tehdä vain viranomainen.

"10.	Koiria tai muita eläimiä ei saa tuoda OnniBus.com-busseihin lukuun ottamatta apukoiria (esim. opaskoirat), jotka ovat sallittuja."

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onnibus.comin uusissa kuljetusehdoissa on erikoisia ehtoja


Hyvin outoa. Mikä käytäntö OB:lla oli ennen Souter-diiliä esim. lemmikeiden suhteen?

----------


## J_J

> Hyvin outoa. Mikä käytäntö OB:lla oli ennen Souter-diiliä esim. lemmikeiden suhteen?


Eikös "ennen" ollut niin polkupyörät, lemmikit kuin kaikki muukin sallittua, jos oli tilaa. Siis sattumalta kaikki sellainen, josta "paronit" ottavat lisämaksun  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikä käytäntö OB:lla oli ennen Souter-diiliä esim. lemmikeiden suhteen?


Eilen Onnibusin vuorossa Porista Tampereelle oli matkustaja koiransa kanssa, lienivät siis sallittuja.

----------


## Lasse

> Onnibus.comin uusissa kuljetusehdoissa on erikoisia ehtoja


Ei niinkään erikoisia, pikemmiten brittiläisiä. Lienee melko suora käännös Megabusin kuljetusehdoista.
Briteissä kun lähtökuulutuksessa harvemmin joristaan jonninjoutavia saapumisaikoja, vaan kerrotaan ennemmin mikä on kiellettyä ja mitä tapahtuu jos kieltöa rikkoo matkana aikana, sekä miten toimia kun sattuu onnettomuus.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei niinkään erikoisia, pikemmiten brittiläisiä. Lienee melko suora käännös Megabusin kuljetusehdoista.


Niinpä onkin.




> 6. Children aged 14 years, or under, must travel with an adult 
> 
> 10b. We cannot be held responsible for any loss or inconvenience to you if you are refused travel under these circumstances. We reserve the right to request that you open any article of luggage for inspection by the driver or other company officer in your presence if, for reasons of security, it is considered necessary to do so.
> 
> 12. Dogs and other animals are not permitted on any megabus service, with the exception of assistance dogs (e.g. guide dogs).


http://uk.megabus.com/terms.aspx

----------


## Bussipoika

> Onnibus.comin uusissa kuljetusehdoissa on erikoisia ehtoja


Tulevatko nämä ehdot voimaan vasta heinäkuun alussa, vai ovatko voimassa jo nyt?

----------


## Heikki K

> Onnibus.comin uusissa kuljetusehdoissa on erikoisia ehtoja, mm.
> 
> "5.a.	11-vuotias tai sitä nuorempi lapsi voi matkustaa OnniBus.com-bussilla ainoastaan aikuisen valvonnassa.
> 
> 5.b.	1214-vuotiaat lapset voivat matkustaa OnniBus.com-bussilla itsenäisesti, jos heillä on vanhemman tai huoltajan kirjallinen suostumus, joka on OnniBus.com-sivustolla olevan esimerkin mukainen ja vanhemman tai huoltajan allekirjoittama."


Toivottavasti tämä on vain brittiläistä lakituubaa, jonka voi karsia pois sitten kun uusi kuvio pyörii ja homma selkiytyy. 
Muuten täytyy sitten valita joku kilpailija, jos esimerkiksi haluaa lähettää 15- ja 10-vuotiaat kaksistaan Helsinkiin, missä on aikuinen vastassa. Tai jotain vastaavaa Suomessa tavanomaista toimintaa. Muutama viikko sitten laitoin 10- ja 11-vuotiaat kahdestaan Paunun autoon Tampere - HKI-Vantaa, eikä kukaan kysellyt iän perään.

Lisäksi ehdoissa on sisäisiä ristiriitaisuuksia. Saako 17-vuotias teiniäiti matkustaa vauvansa kanssa ilman saattajaa? Kohdan 5.a. nojalla ei saa. Toisaalta: 

4. Korkeintaan yksi 3-vuotias tai sitä nuorempi lapsi voi matkustaa ilman lisämaksua maksavan henkilön (16-vuotias tai vanhempi) seurassa.

----------


## tkp

> Toivottavasti tämä on vain brittiläistä lakituubaa, jonka voi karsia pois sitten kun uusi kuvio pyörii ja homma selkiytyy. 
> Muuten täytyy sitten valita joku kilpailija, jos esimerkiksi haluaa lähettää 15- ja 10-vuotiaat kaksistaan Helsinkiin, missä on aikuinen vastassa. Tai jotain vastaavaa Suomessa tavanomaista toimintaa. Muutama viikko sitten laitoin 10- ja 11-vuotiaat kahdestaan Paunun autoon Tampere - HKI-Vantaa, eikä kukaan kysellyt iän perään.


Kyllähän Expressbusseissa kulkee yksinäänkin jopa alle 10-vuotiaita ilman ongelmia. Matkahuollosta saa mukaan lapsipassin, johon merkitään sekä lapsen että huoltajan tiedot niin kuljettaja saa tarvittaessa huoltajaan yhteyttä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllähän Expressbusseissa kulkee yksinäänkin jopa alle 10-vuotiaita ilman ongelmia. Matkahuollosta saa mukaan lapsipassin, johon merkitään sekä lapsen että huoltajan tiedot niin kuljettaja saa tarvittaessa huoltajaan yhteyttä.


http://www.expressbus.fi/lapsipassi

Lapsipassin avulla aikuinen voi lähettää lapsen turvallisesti yksin matkaan. Passin saa linja-autoasemilta tai sen voi täyttää ja tulostaa kolmena kappaleena suoraan tästä.

Lapsipassissa on oma kappaleensa, saattajalle, lapselle ja autonkuljettajalle. Passiin täytetään lapsen nimi ja osoite, lähtöpaikka ja -aika, saattajan nimi ja puhelinnumero, saapumispaikka ja -aika, vastaanottajan nimi sekä puhelinnumero ja bussin puhelinnumero, mikäli se on mahdollista.

Perillä kuljettaja pitää huolta, että lapsi luovutetaan asianmukaisesti lapsipassissa mainitulle henkilölle.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kajaani-Jyväskylä-Helsinki aloittaa
http://www.kainuunsanomat.fi/kainuun...ingin-valilla/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:45 ----------




> Onnibus.comin uusissa kuljetusehdoissa on erikoisia ehtoja, mm.
> 
> "10.	Koiria tai muita eläimiä ei saa tuoda OnniBus.com-busseihin lukuun ottamatta apukoiria (esim. opaskoirat), jotka ovat sallittuja."





> Eilen Onnibusin vuorossa Porista Tampereelle oli matkustaja koiransa kanssa, lienivät siis sallittuja.


Firman nettisivujen UKK-kohdassa uutta sääntöä perustellaan näin:

_24. Voinko ottaa lemmikkieläimen mukaan bussiin?
OnniBus.com pitää huolen kaikkien hyvinvoinnista ja mukavuudesta, tästä syystä lemmikit eivät ole sallittuja bussissa._

----------


## Allison

Morjens!

Tässä muutama video, josta pääsee tutustumaan uuteen tuotteeseen:

Lanseeraus Helsingissä: http://youtu.be/x0cObmQmj6Y​

Bussin palvelut: http://youtu.be/Uh939WfomMs​​​

Kyytiin nousu: http://youtu.be/2TtPB4MA8vQ

Ajelua: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csmy...outu.be​

Käykäähän ostamassa liput; reilun viikon päästä alkaa rock'n roll!

T: Lauri

----------


## bussifriikki

Nämäkin ehdot sotivat toisiaan vastaan:




> _"Polkupyörät ja lastenvaunut
> 
> Matkatavaroiksi luetaan tarvittaessa myös muut kantamukset kuten polkupyörät ja lastenvaunut, joita voi kuljettaa mukanaan maksutta, mikäli vain bussin tavaratiloissa riittää tilaa."_


http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibussilla-matkustaminen/




> _25. Voinko ottaa polkupyörän matkatavaraksi?
> Valitettavasti emme voi hyväksyä normaalia polkupyörää matkatavaraksi, mutta kokoon taitettavan pyörän siihen sopivassa laukussa voi ottaa matkatavaraksi, että se ei vahingoita muiden matkustajien matkatavaroita_


http://www.onnibus.fi/usein-kysytyt-kysymykset/

Ilmeisesti jälkimmäinen on yhtiön uusi kanta. Skotilla on kova kuri.

----------


## Piirka

> Ilmeisesti jälkimmäinen on yhtiön uusi kanta.


Hyvin on pyörä aina kulkenut ruumassa eikä mitään ole mennyt rikki. Mutta tuo Onnibusin nuiva suhtautuminen pyörällisiin matkustavaisiin on jälleen uusi syy olla matkustamatta yhtiön busseilla. Jos ei pyöräni pääse kyytiin, niin en minäkään viitsi matkustaa.

----------


## Rehtori

Hintakilpailu selvästi pääreiteillä alkaa 1.7.

Ostin Onnibussin liput itselleni ja vaimolle 1.7. Helsingistä Turkuun ja talaisin hintaan 12. Pohjolan Liikenteen verkkokaupasta saman lipun suunnilleen samoilla aikatauluilla olisi saanut 20:lla. Matkahuollon sivujen kautta varaus täsmälleen samoille Pohjolan Liikenteen vuoroille maksaisi 126, mutta hieman eri vuoroja käyttäen pääsisi netistä ostetulla lipulla 40:lla. Junalla menopaluu kahdelta olisi 60. Junaliput näyttävät halventuvan muutamalla kympillä juuri 1.7.

Kaikki hinnat siis kahdelle henkilölle. Pohjolan Liikenne ottaa hinnoittelussa selvän irtioton Matkahuollon hinnoittelusta. Hieno homma.

----------


## moxu

Jaa, omat kokemukseni samalla reitillä kyllä viittaavat siihen, että 5-10 euron vuorokohtaisia lippuja löytyy Matkahuollonkin lähdöille. Ei tietenkään aina, mutta useimmiten. Seuraava askel voisikin sitten olla Pohjolan ja VR:n järjestelmien yhdistäminen siten, että Veturi-ohjelma pätisi myös bussipuolella. Matkahuollon lipuista puolestaan saa Pins-bonusetuja.
Odotan innolla mainosta "Busseissamme kulkevat myös koirat ja pyörät".

Kokonaisuutena Onnibussia voi kiittää hintatason järkeistämisestä. Markkinoinnin firma kyllä osaa, sen perässä on muidenkin ollut pakko tulla.

----------


## aki

Matkahuollon sivuilta ei tosiaan Hki-Turku välille löydy juurikaan enää alle 10e hintaisia tarjouslippuja. Harvoja poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta kaikki tarjousliput ovat 10-25e hintaisia vuorosta riippuen. Aiemmin halpoja alle 10e hintaisia lippuja oli huomattavan paljon myynnissä. Hki-Tre välille noita 5-9e hintaisia lippuja löytyy sen sijaan useille vuoroille.

----------


## Madmax

> Matkahuollon sivuilta ei tosiaan Hki-Turku välille löydy juurikaan enää alle 10e hintaisia tarjouslippuja. Harvoja poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta kaikki tarjousliput ovat 10-25e hintaisia vuorosta riippuen. Aiemmin halpoja alle 10e hintaisia lippuja oli huomattavan paljon myynnissä. Hki-Tre välille noita 5-9e hintaisia lippuja löytyy sen sijaan useille vuoroille.


Kyseisellä välillä Vainion tarjousliput ovat myynnissä Matkahuollon kautta ja alahinta on 5 itse ainakin löysin ko lippuja kahden viikon päähän. Pohjolan liikenne antaa saman hinnan oman verkkokaupan kautta eikä myy tarjoushintaisia lippuja Matkahuollon kautta.

Onko kenelläkään tietoa onko tulossa tai löytyykö hakukonetta joka kävisi kaikki kaupat läpi ettei tarvitse vierailla niin useassa paikassa etsiessä lippuja. (Onnibus, Onniexpress, Matkahuolto, Pohjolan Liikenne, mahdollisesti Koiviston Auto)

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa onko tulossa tai löytyykö hakukonetta joka kävisi kaikki kaupat läpi ettei tarvitse vierailla niin useassa paikassa etsiessä lippuja. (Onnibus, Onniexpress, Matkahuolto, Pohjolan Liikenne, mahdollisesti Koiviston Auto)


Ei taida olla mutta sellaiselle tosiaan olisi käyttöä. Saksassa vastaava on Busliniensuche.

----------


## Lasse

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa onko tulossa tai löytyykö hakukonetta joka kävisi kaikki kaupat läpi ettei tarvitse vierailla niin useassa paikassa etsiessä lippuja. (Onnibus, Onniexpress, Matkahuolto, Pohjolan Liikenne, mahdollisesti Koiviston Auto)


Eihän tuohon edes mitään uutta palvelua tarvitsisi. Esimerkiksi vertaa.fi voisi hyvin lisätä bussilipus Matkailu-osioonsa.

----------


## aki

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa onko tulossa tai löytyykö hakukonetta joka kävisi kaikki kaupat läpi ettei tarvitse vierailla niin useassa paikassa etsiessä lippuja. (Onnibus, Onniexpress, Matkahuolto, Pohjolan Liikenne, mahdollisesti Koiviston Auto)


Onhan tämä aika typerää että pitäisi kehittää rinnakkainen hakusivusto kun olemassa on jo MATKAHUOLLON aikatauluhaku. Kaikkein parasta olisi että kaikkien firmojen vuorot ja normaali/alehinnat löytäisi mh:n haulla. Tämä tietysti edellyttäisi sitä että mh olisi itsenäinen toimija eikä millään tavoin kytköksissä linja-autoliittoon. MH:n pitäisikin olla valtion tai kuntien omistama joukkoliikennepalveluja (Linja-autorahti, aikataulupalvelu, lipunmyynti) tarjoava yritys.

----------


## Rehtori

> Onhan tämä aika typerää että pitäisi kehittää rinnakkainen hakusivusto kun olemassa on jo MATKAHUOLLON aikatauluhaku. Kaikkein parasta olisi että kaikkien firmojen vuorot ja normaali/alehinnat löytäisi mh:n haulla. Tämä tietysti edellyttäisi sitä että mh olisi itsenäinen toimija eikä millään tavoin kytköksissä linja-autoliittoon. MH:n pitäisikin olla valtion tai kuntien omistama joukkoliikennepalveluja (Linja-autorahti, aikataulupalvelu, lipunmyynti) tarjoava yritys.


Tämä ei taida olla kuitenkaan mahdollista, koska selvästi mm. pohjolan Liikenne haluaa kuluttajien siirtyvän omaan verkkokauppaansa. Alkamassa on varmastikin vaihe missä tietyt toimijat haluavat näkyä omalla brändillään. Pohjolalla tämä voi tietysti olla välivaihe siirtymisessä osaksi VR:n verkostoa ja verkkokauppaa. Juna-bussi-lipun uusi tuleminen...

----------


## aki

Mun mielestä selkeä huononnus OB:n nykyiseen palveluun on ainakin Hki-Tre reitillä pysäkkien raju karsiminen. Vantaalla ja Helsingissä ainoat pysäkit ovat Keimolanportti ja Ruskeasuo. En käsitä miksei tarvittaessa voida jättää matkustajia pois tai ottaa kyytiin muillakin reitin kaukoliikennepysäkeillä? Tämä ainakin karsii OB:n pois omalta listaltani jos sattumoisin matkustan Tampereelta Vantaalle. Muiden yhtiöiden vuoroilla voin jäädä pois Kaivokselan pysäkillä eikä tarvitse matkustaa Hesaan asti. Keimolakaan ei hyödytä koska sieltä on turhan vaikeaa päästä jatkamaan Länsi-Vantaalle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Keimolan nurkalle näyttäisi valmistuvan Kehäradan asema, mikä selittänee sen valintaa pysähdyspaikaksi.

----------


## aki

> Keimolan nurkalle näyttäisi valmistuvan Kehäradan asema, mikä selittänee sen valintaa pysähdyspaikaksi.


Ja liikenne kehäradalla alkaa vuoden kuluttua. Olisi nyt edes sen aikaa voitu palvella Vantaalla poisjääviä matkustajia paremmin. On tuolla Hämeenlinnanväylän varrella myös paljon sellaisia pysäkkejä joita tuleva kehärata ei hirveästi palvele joten heikennys jokatapauksessa. Ilmeisesti suuressa kuvassa on ajatuksena että ihmiset matkustavat ainoastaan reitin päästä päähän eikä välipaikkakuntia tarvitse palvella.

----------


## Bussipoika

Ei taida vielä olla nuo uudet ehdot käytössä, koska tällä hetkellä Onnibusin Tampere-Pori välillä matkustaa itseni lisäksi muutamia muita alle 15-vuotiaita ilman vanhempia... Tai sitten kuljettajat eivät vielä tiedä uusista säännöistä. (Eikä kuljettaja siis kysynyt mitään vanhemman suostumusta)

----------


## vesa.

> Rakkaudesta lajiin, näin voisi määritellä Onnibus.comin toiminnan, sillä yhtiöllä ei ole toimitusjohtaja Pekka Mötön mukaan tarkempaa tulostavoitetta.
> -Meillä ei ole tuottotavoitetta, ei myöskään tavoitetta, minä vuonna meidän pitäisi olla voitollinen, Möttö sanoo.


Mitäpä tuohon enää lisäämään...  :Laughing:

----------


## j-lu

> Mitäpä tuohon enää lisäämään...


Vaikka sen, että markkinaosuustavoite todnäk on, vaikka toimittaja ei älynnyt sitä kysyä.

----------


## J_J

> Vaikka sen, että markkinaosuustavoite todnäk on, vaikka toimittaja ei älynnyt sitä kysyä.


Maksaa mitä maksaa, kunhan markkinaosuustavoite täyttyy... Terveys?

----------


## j-lu

> Maksaa mitä maksaa, kunhan markkinaosuustavoite täyttyy... Terveys?


Jos kassa on käytännössä pohjaton ja tuote kunnossa, niin pitkällä tähtäimellä edullisinta on aloittaa aggressiivisesti markkinaosuudesta. Ja varsinkin, kun bisnesidea nojaa vahvasti volyymeihin.

Terveydestä on Suomen jklmarkkinoilla vähintään kahta näkemystä. Vähemmän neuvostohenkisen mukaan markkinoille yrittäminen aggressiivisinkaan keinoin ei ole mitenkään sairasta.

----------


## iiko

> Hyvin on pyörä aina kulkenut ruumassa eikä mitään ole mennyt rikki. Mutta tuo Onnibusin nuiva suhtautuminen pyörällisiin matkustavaisiin on jälleen uusi syy olla matkustamatta yhtiön busseilla. Jos ei pyöräni pääse kyytiin, niin en minäkään viitsi matkustaa.


Jos Astromegaan on tungettu tuoleja kahteen kerrokseen, niin luulenpa, että noissa ei pahemmin matkatavaratilaa ole. Siinä voi vaikkapa nelihenkinen perhe olla ihmeissään matkalaukkuineeen, jos on jonnekin pidemmälle menossa ja ainakin osan matkaa Onnibussin kyydissä menossa...

----------


## JaM

> noissa ei pahemmin matkatavaratilaa ole.


Onhan siellä perässä se söpö tötterö. Kai siihen melkein sadan ihmisen matkatavarat  menee heittämällä.

----------


## vesa.

> Jos kassa on käytännössä pohjaton


Kahta ei ole. Nimittäin ilmaisia lounaita ja pohjattomia kassoja.

----------


## Rester

Matkustajan kannalta aika ahtaita nuo sisätilat, etenkin käytävien osalta ovat. Alakerrassa käytävätila on vedetty todella minimiin, ja yläkerrassa mahtui tällainen 175cm lyhyt henkilö seisomaan juuri ja juuri suorassa - pelivaraa ei pystysuunnassa kyllä juurikaan ollut. Hienojahan nuo sisätiloiltaan olivat, sitä ei voi kiistää, mutta mikäpä bussi ei uutena olisi.  :Wink:

----------


## Rebiaf

Punaisista nahkapenkeistä tulee lähinnä mieleen pornokaupan takahuone. Kuvottavan näköiset jo uutena, saati hetken käytössä kuluneina. Vaikka kuinka kuuluisi brändiin, niin hyvän maun käyttö on sallittua.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Matkustajan kannalta aika ahtaita nuo sisätilat, etenkin käytävien osalta ovat.


Minullakin osui pää kattoon kun Rautatientorilla kävin tutustumassa. Harmi myös että istuinten selkänojista on jätetty ne pikkupöydät pois.

----------


## TEP70

> Matkustajan kannalta aika ahtaita nuo sisätilat, etenkin käytävien osalta ovat. Alakerrassa käytävätila on vedetty todella minimiin, ja yläkerrassa mahtui tällainen 175cm lyhyt henkilö seisomaan juuri ja juuri suorassa - pelivaraa ei pystysuunnassa kyllä juurikaan ollut. Hienojahan nuo sisätiloiltaan olivat, sitä ei voi kiistää, mutta mikäpä bussi ei uutena olisi.


Mukava kuulla näin 204 cm:n pituisena henkilönä. Koko pää pitäisi siis vetää hartioiden sisään voidakseen kävellä suorassa?

----------


## aki

> Punaisista nahkapenkeistä tulee lähinnä mieleen pornokaupan takahuone. Kuvottavan näköiset jo uutena, saati hetken käytössä kuluneina. Vaikka kuinka kuuluisi brändiin, niin hyvän maun käyttö on sallittua.


Munkin mielestä kirkkaan punainen sisustus hyppää pahasti silmille. Katsotaan nyt sitten 1.7 jälkeen millaisella täyttöasteella nuo 2-kerrosbussit kulkevat!

----------


## JaM

> reilun viikon päästä alkaa rock'n roll!


No niinpä näkyi alkavan. Uusi bussiaika täällä Porissa tosiaan alkoi tänään aamulla kello 5:30 kun ensimmäinen Onnibus-vuoro Porista Turkuun lähti. Yllätyin kyllä jossain määrin siitä, että vuoroa ei todellakaan ajettu Astromegalla vaan sillä ihan samalla vanhoissa Onnibus-väreissä olevalla rotiskolla jota on tähän asti näkynyt Pori-Tampere välillä. 

Ainakin tuolta vuorolta siis puuttui kaikki se ylellisyys, jota Onnibus on markkinoinnissaan rummuttanut. Onhan toisaalta ihan loogista että Astromegaa ei tien päälle lähetetä jos tiedetään, että luvassa oleva matkustajamäärä tulee mahtumaan vaikka tilataksiin, kuten 5:30 Porista Turkuun lähtevällä vuorolla todennäköisimmin tapahtuu. Itse olisin ehkä edes markkinointimielessä pistänyt Astromegan baanalle näin toiminnan ekana päivänä. 

Onhan tuossa kaiketi myös jonkinlainen autokierto, joka tarkoittaa sitä että kun tuota aamun ekaa lähtöä Porista Turkuun ei ajettu Astromegalla niin ei ajeta myöskään jotain muuta lähtöä Turusta jonnekin.

----------


## Jufo

Koska Onnibussin sivuilla lukee, että he eivät ehdi vastata asiakkaiden kysymyksiin niin kysytään täältä:

- Ilmeisesti polkupyörää ei voi enää kuljettaa maksutta tai edes maksusta?
- Pääseekö yli 65v edelleen Tampereelta Helsinkiin 10 ostamalla lipun suoraan kuljettajalta, vai mikä on hinta? Kysyn, koska tunnen pari eläkeläistä, jotka ovat kiinnostuneet Onnibussista mutta eivät osaa käyttää nettiä.

----------


## aki

> Koska Onnibussin sivuilla lukee, että he eivät ehdi vastata asiakkaiden kysymyksiin niin kysytään täältä:
> 
> - Ilmeisesti polkupyörää ei voi enää kuljettaa maksutta tai edes maksusta?
> - Pääseekö yli 65v edelleen Tampereelta Helsinkiin 10 ostamalla lipun suoraan kuljettajalta, vai mikä on hinta? Kysyn, koska tunnen pari eläkeläistä, jotka ovat kiinnostuneet Onnibussista mutta eivät osaa käyttää nettiä.


Uusi bussiaika toi mukanaan ainakin seuraavat "parannukset"

- Rahtia ei enää kuljeteta
- Ei enää lemmikkejä busseihin
-Muita lipputuotteita kuin netin kautta ostettavaa lippua ei enää näkyvästi markkinoida. (Onhan selvää että kaikkien pitää nykyään osata käyttää nettiä)
- Pysähtymispaikkoja on karsittu reippaasti joka tietysti nopeuttaa ja parantaa palvelua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:24 ----------




> No niinpä näkyi alkavan. Uusi bussiaika täällä Porissa tosiaan alkoi tänään aamulla kello 5:30 kun ensimmäinen Onnibus-vuoro Porista Turkuun lähti. Yllätyin kyllä jossain määrin siitä, että vuoroa ei todellakaan ajettu Astromegalla vaan sillä ihan samalla vanhoissa Onnibus-väreissä olevalla rotiskolla jota on tähän asti näkynyt Pori-Tampere välillä.
> 
> Onhan tuossa kaiketi myös jonkinlainen autokierto, joka tarkoittaa sitä että kun tuota aamun ekaa lähtöä Porista Turkuun ei ajettu Astromegalla niin ei ajeta myöskään jotain muuta lähtöä Turusta jonnekin.


OB:n laatulupauksessa kerrotaan että linjoja F8 Turku-Pori, F10 Turku-Lahti, F11 Pori-Tampere sekä F45 Helsinki-Kajaani ajetaan yksikerroksisilla busseilla. Noilla reiteillä ei siis ilmeisesti kuulukaan olla noita uusia astromegoja.

----------


## bussifriikki

> -Muita lipputuotteita kuin netin kautta ostettavaa lippua ei enää näkyvästi markkinoida. (Onhan selvää että kaikkien pitää nykyään osata käyttää nettiä)


Ja kuskiltakin ostettaessa vain kortti kelpaa




> OB:n laatulupauksessa kerrotaan että linjoja F8 Turku-Pori, F10 Turku-Lahti, F11 Pori-Tampere sekä F45 Helsinki-Kajaani ajetaan yksikerroksisilla busseilla. Noilla reiteillä ei siis ilmeisesti kuulukaan olla noita uusia astromegoja.


Maalataankohan vanha kalusto jossain vaiheessa punaiseksi?

----------


## J_J

> Maalataankohan vanha kalusto jossain vaiheessa punaiseksi?


Atro Vuolteen Onnibus-ajossa aiemmin valkoisena palvellut Volvo 9700 NG on maalattu punaiseksi ja alkanee surrata Tampereen ja Porin väliä. "Vanhan Onnibusin" vanha Bova Futura on myös maalattu tai maalattavana, jatkaa Pori - Tampere reitillä.

----------


## Waltsu

1.7.2014 klo 12.45 Onnibussit lähdössä Turusta linjoille F10 ja F8.

----------


## Rehtori

Ensimmäinen matka Onnibussilla on takana. Aamulla klo 10:45 vuorolla Helsingistä Turkuun ja klo 19:00 vuorolla takaisin. Molempiin suuntiin palvelu oli esimerkillisen hyvää. Mennessä Tampereelta samalla autolla saapunut kuljettaja auttoi matkustajia laukkujen kanssa Turkuun lähtevän kuljettajan tarkastaessa lippuja. Menomatkalla lipuja ei tarkastettu iPadin kanssa, mutta paluumatkalla kyllä. Paluumatkalla olisi ollut lipunostajia, mutta teknisten ongelmien takia lippuja ei heille voitu myydä ja pääsivät ilmaiseksi perille.

Kuulutukset olivat hyvin opastavia, mutta mennessä unohdettiin mainostaa ilmaista Internet-yhteyttä sekä muistuttaa turvavöistä. Istuimet olivat mukavia, mutta jalkatilaa oli armottoman vähän. Yhtään pidempää matkaa en olisi voinut suht koht mukavasti matkustaa. Ihmisillä oli paljon matkatavaroita ja kaikki mahtuivat hyvin kyytiin. Matkatavarakaappi oli tilava.

Kokemus oli kaikenkaikkiaan erittäin positiivinen. Jopa paatunut työsuhdeautoilija voisi käyttää bussia tällä hinta-/laatusuhteella. Oli hyvä jättää auto tänään talliin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Laitanpa omia matkakokemuksiani. Aamuinen Hki-Jyväskylä-matka sujui oikein mukavasti. Matkustajia oli vain kourallinen, joten sain paikan yläkerran eturivistä, jossa jalkatilaa on todella antoisasti. Itse penkki sen sijaan on makuuni hieman liian kova, Ouluun asti en haluaisi matkustaa. Latasin samalla puhelinta, mutta laturin kiinnittäminen penkin alla olleeseen töpseliin oli sokkona melko hankalaa. Pienen räpeltämisen jälkeen sekin kuitenkin onnistui.

Paluumatka ei ollut yhtä nautinnollinen. Bussi oli jo Jyväskylässä valmiiksi tuulilasikuormassa Oulun ja Kajaanin (F45) matkustajista, joten eturiviin pääsystä ei tullut mitään. Sain ikkunapaikan bussin keskiosasta ja huomasin, että vain eturivillä jalkatilaa on ruhtinaallisesti. Edessä olleen penkin selkänoja oli lähes häiritsevän lähellä, ja polvet olivat koetuksella. Tästä syystä lemmikkikieltokin on luultavasti laitettu - pienikään koira ei mahtuisi lattialle. Wifi-yhteys katkeili aika usein, mutta onneksi puhelimen 4G toimi kokoajan.

Plussaa annan hinnasta ja nopeudesta. Matkahuollolla matka olisi ollut 25 suuntaansa, nyt maksoin koko hoidosta kympin. Ja reissu oli tunnin perinteisiä pikavuoroja nopeampi - hyvä niin, sillä paljon pidempään en olisi noin ahtaassa penkissä viihtynyt.

----------


## killerpop

> Plussaa annan hinnasta ja nopeudesta. Matkahuollolla matka olisi ollut 25 suuntaansa, nyt maksoin koko hoidosta kympin. Ja reissu oli tunnin perinteisiä pikavuoroja nopeampi - hyvä niin, sillä paljon pidempään en olisi noin ahtaassa penkissä viihtynyt.


Kyllä Matkahuolto näyttää myyvän kuitenkin 5 hintaan HelsinkiJyväskylä, myös sinulle. Se on eri asia kuin 25.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kyllä Matkahuolto näyttää myyvän kuitenkin 5 hintaan HelsinkiJyväskylä, myös sinulle. Se on eri asia kuin 25.


Ei myynyt silloin kun minä tsekkasin. Mutta hyvä, että alennuksia on.

----------


## Lasse

> Ei myynyt silloin kun minä tsekkasin. Mutta hyvä, että alennuksia on.


Olitko hakenut tietylle päivämäärälle, vai kaikille päiville? Tarjoukset eivät näy, jos käyttää Kaikki lähtöpäivät hakua!

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olitko hakenut tietylle päivämäärälle, vai kaikille päiville? Tarjoukset eivät näy, jos käyttää Kaikki lähtöpäivät hakua!


Tietylle päivälle, mutta ilmeisesti olisi pitänyt katsoa hinnat jo aiemmin, jotta alehinnatkin olisivat näkyneet.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tietylle päivälle, mutta ilmeisesti olisi pitänyt katsoa hinnat jo aiemmin, jotta alehinnatkin olisivat näkyneet.


Matkahuollon sivuilla sanotaan: "Nettilippu on ostettava vuorosta riippuen viimeistään joko bussin lähtöä edeltävänä arkipäivänä klo 13 mennessä, tai osassa vuoroja viimeistään 90 minuuttia ennen vuoron lähtöä."

Mikäli katsoit tarjoushintoja tuossa mainittua myöhemmin, pystyy tällä selittämään sen, mikseivät ne näkyneet.

----------


## JT

> Sain ikkunapaikan bussin keskiosasta ja huomasin, että vain eturivillä jalkatilaa on ruhtinaallisesti. Edessä olleen penkin selkänoja oli lähes häiritsevän lähellä, ja polvet olivat koetuksella.


2-kerrosbussin yläkerran vasen puoli onkin voitu penkittää mahdollisimman tiiviisti, koska sillä puolella ei ole porrasaukkoja, jotka "hajottavat" vakiopenkkivälin. Yläkerran takaosassa oikealla puolella olikin selvästi enemmän jalkatilaa kuin käytävän vasemmalla puolella.

Roskiksia on naurettavan vähän, tälläkin hetkellä tyhjiä limutölkkejä sijoitetaan penkin ja seinän väliin. Autokierrot ovat niin tiukat, ettei busseja ehditä siivoamaan reittien päätepysäkeillä kunnolla, joten penkeiltä saattaa löytää matkan alkajaisiksi tyhjiä mehutölkkejä ja leipäkääreitä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Matkahuollon sivuilla sanotaan: "Nettilippu on ostettava vuorosta riippuen viimeistään joko bussin lähtöä edeltävänä arkipäivänä klo 13 mennessä, tai osassa vuoroja viimeistään 90 minuuttia ennen vuoron lähtöä."
> 
> Mikäli katsoit tarjoushintoja tuossa mainittua myöhemmin, pystyy tällä selittämään sen, mikseivät ne näkyneet.


No se selittää sen. Ei sinänsä haittaa, ettei näkynyt, sillä olisin silti tuon yhden kerran matkustanut Onnilla testatakseni sen. Mutta hyvä tietää jatkoa ajatellen, että Matkahuolloltakin pääsee vitosella Jyväskylään.

----------


## ATR

> No se selittää sen. Ei sinänsä haittaa, ettei näkynyt, sillä olisin silti tuon yhden kerran matkustanut Onnilla testatakseni sen. Mutta hyvä tietää jatkoa ajatellen, että Matkahuolloltakin pääsee vitosella Jyväskylään.


Helsinki-Jyväskylä välillä suurin osa pikavuoroista on Koiviston Auton, Savonlinjalla on muutama vuoro.  Päinvastoin kuin Savonlinja Koivisto ei ole ainakaan vielä lähtenyt hintakilpailuun mukaan, vaan HKI-JKL on edelleen listahinta eli 50,20. Maksaakohan kukaan enää tuota hintaa?

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko niissä ML-Charterin Onnibusseissa ilmainen wifi?

----------


## VHi

Nyt on ensimmäinen Onnibus-matka takana. Klo 17.20 lähtevä auto oli noin 10 min myöhässä. Samaan aikaan Kiasman laiturissa oli joku tilausbussi, joten hässäkkä oli viimeisen päälle valmis. 

Auto oli tupaten täynnä, eikä Turun keikan jälkeen tehty mitään siivouksia yms. WC oli tukossa jo valmiiksi, ja auton ilmastointi ei ilmeisesti toiminut, sillä ainakin yläkerrassa oli paikoin erittäin kuuma. Istuminen sinänsä on epämukavaa, sillä penkkiväli oli erittäin ahdas. Muutaman penkkirivin poistolla saisi väljennystä. 

Tampereelta auto lähti takaisin Helsinkiin. Minulle Onnibussin arvo on siinä, että se aiheutti tulollaan hintakilpailun. Ihan ok matkustusmuoto, mutta itse ainakin jatkossa menen mieluummin Paunun kyydissä. Tarjouslippu ajoissa ostettuna on lähes saman hintainen, kalliimman lipun voin hyvin maksaa matkustusmukavuudesta.

Epäilen, että noin tiukka autokierto ei tule toimimaan, ainakaan talvella.

----------


## Kani

Toivoisi, että joukkoliikenteessä kilpailtaisiin myös muulla kuin hinnalla. On toki olemassa tuntemattoman kokoinen osa kuluttajista, joka istuu ahtaassa ja sotkuisessa bussissa, kunhan halvalla pääsee. Sitä porukkaa kuskaamalla voi yksi tai muutama firma pärjätä, mutta vakavasti otettava joukkoliikenne ei kokonaisuutena voi olla mitään sekundaa, jos on tarkoitus houkutella kansalaisia luopumaan autoilusta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toivoisi, että joukkoliikenteessä kilpailtaisiin myös muulla kuin hinnalla. On toki olemassa tuntemattoman kokoinen osa kuluttajista, joka istuu ahtaassa ja sotkuisessa bussissa, kunhan halvalla pääsee. Sitä porukkaa kuskaamalla voi yksi tai muutama firma pärjätä, mutta vakavasti otettava joukkoliikenne ei kokonaisuutena voi olla mitään sekundaa, jos on tarkoitus houkutella kansalaisia luopumaan autoilusta.


Suomen suurin joukkoliikennefirma VR menestyykin tarjoamalla laadukkaita palveluja niille, joille hinta ei ole kynnyskysymys.

----------


## Madmax

> Nyt on ensimmäinen Onnibus-matka takana. Klo 17.20 lähtevä auto oli noin 10 min myöhässä. Samaan aikaan Kiasman laiturissa oli joku tilausbussi, joten hässäkkä oli viimeisen päälle valmis. 
> 
> Auto oli tupaten täynnä, eikä Turun keikan jälkeen tehty mitään siivouksia yms. WC oli tukossa jo valmiiksi, ja auton ilmastointi ei ilmeisesti toiminut, sillä ainakin yläkerrassa oli paikoin erittäin kuuma. Istuminen sinänsä on epämukavaa, sillä penkkiväli oli erittäin ahdas. Muutaman penkkirivin poistolla saisi väljennystä. 
> 
> Tampereelta auto lähti takaisin Helsinkiin. Minulle Onnibussin arvo on siinä, että se aiheutti tulollaan hintakilpailun. Ihan ok matkustusmuoto, mutta itse ainakin jatkossa menen mieluummin Paunun kyydissä. Tarjouslippu ajoissa ostettuna on lähes saman hintainen, kalliimman lipun voin hyvin maksaa matkustusmukavuudesta.
> 
> Epäilen, että noin tiukka autokierto ei tule toimimaan, ainakaan talvella.


Itse tuli tehtyä ensimmäinen matka pe iltana Ouluun. Ongelnmat samat kuin yllä kuvattu. Vessa ei toiminnut septitankki täyttynyt matkalla Oulusta Helsinkiin ja Helsingin päässä ei mahdollisuutta tyhjennykseen. Eli pysähdyttiin muutamassa paikassa puskaan pissalle. Onneksi auto ei ollut aivan täysi niin sai hieman enemmän tilaa valtaamalla kaksi penkkiä. 

Yllä mainituista ongelmista johtuen saavuimme Jyväskylään 35 minuuttia myöhässä, mutta Jyväskylä Oulu välillä aikataulu ajettiin kiinni. Mutta tosiaan halpa hinta ei saa minua enää käyttämään kyseistä palvelua vaan otan junan tai Eskelisen joissa mahtuu sentään matkustamaan.

----------


## VHi

> Toivoisi, että joukkoliikenteessä kilpailtaisiin myös muulla kuin hinnalla. On toki olemassa tuntemattoman kokoinen osa kuluttajista, joka istuu ahtaassa ja sotkuisessa bussissa, kunhan halvalla pääsee. Sitä porukkaa kuskaamalla voi yksi tai muutama firma pärjätä, mutta vakavasti otettava joukkoliikenne ei kokonaisuutena voi olla mitään sekundaa, jos on tarkoitus houkutella kansalaisia luopumaan autoilusta.


Minulle asiakkaana jäi hyvin ikävä maku kyseisestä matkasta ja vaikka en ole taipuvainen elitismiin niin naureskelin mielessäni, että "köyhät" tungeksikoon halpojen lippujen perässä ja kilpailkoon kuka pääsee yläkertaan ja kuka minnekin. Bisneksen kannattavuus ei voi olla kiinni siitä, että olisi vaikka 2-3 penkkiriviä vähemmän ja vastaavasti enemmän tilaa.

Tässä Onnibus onkin luonut erittäin hyvän markkina-aseen ns. perinteisille bussifirmoille. Esim. Paunulla on monesti Hki-Tre-linjalla tilavat autot, joissa edessä 1+2-penkitys. Auto menee keskustasta keskustaan ja ajallisesti yhtä nopeasti jos ei nopeammin kuin Onnibus. Siinä missä Onnibus tarjoaa epämukavaa ja ahdasta matkustamista, perinteiset bussifirmat voivat tarjota matkustusmukavuutta. Veikkaan, että Onnibus huomaa tämän myös jossain vaiheessa.

Itse olen ostanut ennakkoon bussiliput koko heinäkuulle ja elokuun alkuun saakka. Kuljen perjantaina Tampereelle ja maanantaina aamulla Helsinkiin, joten matkat on helppo tietää ennakkoon. Halvimmillaan olen saanut lipun 2 eurolla, kallein lippu taisi maksaa kokonaista 9 euroa. Jos vaihtoehtona olisi maksaa aikuisen täysin hinta 28,00 euroa, kulkisin autolla. Nyt auto on seissyt Amurin Siwan edessä kohta 2 viikkoa, joten oma matkustukseni on vain ja ainoastaan edullisten hintojen luomaa kysyntää, enkä usko olevani ainoa jolle edulliset liput mahdollistavat sellaistenkin matkojen tekemisen, jotka jäisivät muuten tekemättä.

Onnilla teen heinäkuussa vielä kaksi matkaa, eli annan konseptille vielä tilaisuuden. Suuri kiusaus olisi kyllä ostaa liput Matkahuollon verkkokaupasta Paunun vuoroihin, ja jättää Onnin liput käyttämättä, mutta menköön vaikka experimentin piikkiin tulevat reissut.

----------


## bussifriikki

Matkahuollollakin tarjouslippu Tampereelle on halvimmillaan kaksi euroa.

----------


## Karosa

> Klo 17.20 lähtevä auto oli noin 10 min myöhässä. Samaan aikaan Kiasman laiturissa oli joku tilausbussi, joten hässäkkä oli viimeisen päälle valmis.


Nyt puhut kyllä puutaheinää, auto lähti Kiasmalta aikataulussa. Mikähän mahtoi olla tämä hässäkkä, sillä omasta mielestäni tämä tilanne sujui aivan sulavasti?




> eikä Turun keikan jälkeen tehty mitään siivouksia yms.


Höpö höpö, kyllä auto käytiin läpi ennen Tampereelle lähtöä.

Ilmastoinnista sen verran, että mikäli auto on seissyt pysäkillä n. 20 minuuttia siten, että se ei ole ollut käynnissä niin sisällä voi olla aika-ajoin kuuma, mutta ilmastointi kyllä toimii kunhan auto on käynnissä.

----------


## VHi

> Nyt puhut kyllä puutaheinää, auto lähti Kiasmalta aikataulussa. Mikähän mahtoi olla tämä hässäkkä, sillä omasta mielestäni tämä tilanne sujui aivan sulavasti?
> 
> 
> Höpö höpö, kyllä auto käytiin läpi ennen Tampereelle lähtöä.
> 
> Ilmastoinnista sen verran, että mikäli auto on seissyt pysäkillä n. 20 minuuttia siten, että se ei ole ollut käynnissä niin sisällä voi olla aika-ajoin kuuma, mutta ilmastointi kyllä toimii kunhan auto on käynnissä.


Perjantaina 4.7. klo 17.20 aikaan Oulun vuoro tuli pysäkille ja tyhjensi matkustajansa. Tämä auto lähti tauolle. Pian laituriin kaarsi Ikaalisiin menossa ollut oliskohan ollut Kyyti-Bussien tilausajo, johon huudeltiin matkustajia. Sen perään parkkeerasi Turusta tullut Onnibus, n. 17.25-17.30. Tässä vaiheessa paikalla siis Ikaalisiin menijöitä, Turusta tulijoita, Tampereelle menijöitä ja Oulustakin tulleita. Kyllä siinä aikamoinen hässäkkä oli. Itse Tampereen vuoro pääsi liikkeelle lopulta noin 17.35-17.40 eli myöhässä oli. 

Itse olin kyydissä ja hikoilin koko matkan. Koko matkan aikana Tampereelle ei mitään merkittävää kylmenemistä tapahtunut, ei ole minun oma subjektiivinen kokemukseni vaan moni muukin matkustaja varmaan on samaa mieltä. Useat kävivät kuljettajalta kysymässä matkan aikana mahdollisuutta viilennykseen, mutta sitä ei saatu. Alhaalla kuulemma oli hieman viileämpää.

Mikä tarve sinulla on kyseenalaistaa asiani? Päivänselviä juttuja, jotka joko ovat noin tai sitten eivät ole. Minulla ei ole ainakaan mitään tarvetta sepittää asioita.

----------


## Karosa

> Sen perään parkkeerasi Turusta tullut Onnibus, n. 17.25-17.30. Tässä vaiheessa paikalla siis Ikaalisiin menijöitä, Turusta tulijoita, Tampereelle menijöitä ja Oulustakin tulleita. Kyllä siinä aikamoinen hässäkkä oli. Itse Tampereen vuoro pääsi liikkeelle lopulta noin 15.35-15.40 eli myöhässä oli.


Öö, nyt sun juttus menee kyllä pahasti ristiin.. Mun kyseenalaistaminen perustuu omaan näkemykseeni asiasta, sillä itse kävin henkilökohtaisesti mm. tämän 17:00 Turusta saapuneen, 17:20 Tampereelle lähtevän auton läpi, jonka myös lähetin matkoihin.  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> itse kävin henkilökohtaisesti mm. tämän 17:00 Turusta saapuneen, 17:20 Tampereelle lähtevän auton läpi, jonka myös lähetin matkoihin.


Olisit ny tyhjentäny edes wc:n

----------


## Karosa

> Olisit ny tyhjentäny edes wc:n


Jaa, Kiasman pysäkillekö?

----------


## VHi

Kiistät siis sen, että Tampereelle lähtenyt auto tuli ja lähti myöhässä? 

Aivan turha väittely, ole asiasta mitä mieltä olet, mutta niin pihalla en ole minäkään, että unohtaisin kyseisen auton kulkeneen myöhässä.

Olkoon. Sen kerran kun tänne kirjoittaa, tiedetään kaikki asiat paremmin.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuo siis tarkoittaa sitä että kyseisen bussivuoron WC voi olla samassa kunnossa seuraavallakin kerralla. Varsinainen ammattilaisen vastaus asiakaspalautteeseen.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Kiistät siis sen, että Tampereelle lähtenyt auto tuli ja lähti myöhässä? 
> 
> Aivan turha väittely, ole asiasta mitä mieltä olet, mutta niin pihalla en ole minäkään, että unohtaisin kyseisen auton kulkeneen myöhässä.
> 
> Olkoon. Sen kerran kun tänne kirjoittaa, tiedetään kaikki asiat paremmin.


Olin itse myös paikalla eikä kyllä mikään mennyt myöhässä, kaikki autot kyllä läpikäytiin kiasmalla ja wc:t eivät olleet tukossa!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:45 ----------




> Onko niissä ML-Charterin Onnibusseissa ilmainen wifi?


Löytyy kaikista niistä.

----------


## tlajunen

Kun todellisuus ja fanipoika ovat eri mieltä, todellisuus on väärässä.

----------


## Kani

Voisihan hintaa vielä alentaa kun poistaisi vessat, tai sitten eri hinta niille jotka käy vessassa ja niille, ja euron halvempi lippu niille, joilla on vaipat. Samoin ilmastointi voisi olla vain osassa bussia - ei haitanne, jos on 40 astetta lämmintä, kun vain on halpaa.

----------


## LateZ

Muistanko ihan väärin, mutta käsittääkseni jossain halpalentofirmassa ainakin suunniteltiin maksullista wc:tä?

Itse ajattelin, että Suomessa tämä tulee ensin käyttöön VR:llä; 2 euron kolikolla pääsisi tarpeilleen ja rahaa saisi vaihtaa kätevästi kärrymyyjältä tai junamyyjältä tai ravintolavaunussa.

Mutta joo aiheeseen, innovatiivisessa halpabussihommassa tähän voisi olla sähköinen ratkaisu, lähetä tekstiviesti 1,60 eurolla numeroon X ja ovi aukeaa.

----------


## Jussi

> Suomen suurin joukkoliikennefirma VR menestyykin tarjoamalla laadukkaita palveluja niille, joille hinta ei ole kynnyskysymys.


Bussilla on tosiaan todella vaikea lähteä kilpailemaan matkustusmukavuudessa tai matka-ajassa isojen kaupunkien välillä kaukojunien kanssa, eikä se hintaero VR:n tarjouksiin verrattunakaan aina niin kauhean iso ole. Linja-autoyhtiöiden kannattaisikin panostaa sekä toiminnassa että markkinoinnissa laajempaan pysäkkiverkostoon.

Mutta ainakaan Onnibus ei näytä niin toimivan, jos bussi pysähtyy vain aikataulussa mainituilla pysäkellä: Helsinki-Tampere -välillä saman verran tai vähemmän pysähdyksiä kuin IC-junalla, mutta matka-aika reilusti pidempi...

----------


## mlahdenm

Piti minunkin käydä kokeilemassa Onnibussin kyytiä lauantaina, matkustin Helsingistä Tampereelle ja sieltä edelleen Jyväskylään (liput 7+3 euroa) ja takaisin tulin sitten VR:n supersäästöllä (liput 5+5 euroa). Eli yhtä halvalla pääsin molempiin suuntiin. 

Autokierto tuntuu maallikolle todella tiukalta, Helsingistä Tampereelle (F3) lauantaina klo 9.20 lähtevän vuoron auto saapui muistaakseni Oulusta (F4) noin klo 9.00. Ihan ajoissa kyllä, mutta ei tuossa kauheasti ole varaa viivytyksiin. Lastaaminen Kiasman pysäkiltä on sekavaa touhua, osa matkustajista muodostaa jonon etuovelle (pyörätien päälle), mutta sisään mennäänkin ilmeisesti useimmiten keskiovesta kun laukut on ensin viety taakse. Positiivista oli se, että siinä oli joko edellisen vuoron kuljettaja tai joku muu aina auttamassa (olen seurannut viikolla muutaman muunkin vuoron lastausta) . Matka Tampereelle sujui joutuisasti, Tilkan kohdalla yritti joku juosta bussia kiinni mutta ei kyllä millään ehtinyt sieltä Tilkan sairaalan risteyksestä Ruskeasuon pysäkille ajoissa. Keimolan pysäkillä Onnibus näköjään käyttää moottoritien lähellä olevaa pysäkkiä jossa oli punainen Onnibus-tarrakin, toisaalta myös paperi jossa kerrottiin pikavuorojen pysähtyvän huoltoaseman takana olevalla pysäkillä. Hieman sekavaa siis. 

Matka meni mukavasti, itse olin selvittänyt etukäteen pysäkkien paikat joka helpotti hommaa määränpäässä. Päivän aikana kuulin useammankin matkustajan kyselevän kuljettajalta neuvoa jatkoyhteyksiin (esim. Hervannasta ja Kalevasta). Kuljettajat kun useimmiten eivät ole paikkakuntalaisia niin eivät osanneet neuvoa, ehkä jotain pieniä lappuja voisi painattaa avuksi tyyliin: "Hervannasta pääset keskustaan busseilla 3 ja 4. Kertalippu 2,60 euroa". Kalevastahan nyt reipas nuori mies jo käveleekin keskustaan, mutta melkein kaikki muut taisivat kyllä nousta paikallisbussin kyytiin. 

Tampereelta Jyväskylään (F9) klo 15.15 lähtevä auto puolestaan saapui Helsingistä (F3) niin, että matkustajat vaihdettiin lennossa Lempäälän, Hervannan ja Kalevan pysäkeillä. Tämäkin on omiaan aiheuttamaan sekaannusta: Joukko nuoria miehiä odotti Kalevan pysäkillä vielä matkan jatkumista kohti "Tamperetta", kunnes kerroin heillä että perillä ollaan ja kohta lähdetään kohti keski-Suomea. Noin vartin ajon jälkeen bussista löytyi vielä kaksi ulkomaalaista nuorta jotka olivat olleet matkalla Tampereelle ja heidät päästettiin pois kyydistä jossain Kangasalan risteyksen kohdalla. Helpommin siitä varmaan vielä pääsi takaisin kuin Jämsästä, joka olisi ollut seuraava virallinen pysäkki. Eli jotenkin bussista pitäisi saada _kaikki_ edellisen vuoron matkustajat ulos ennen lähtöä seuraavalle linjalle. Jyväskylään tultiin jälleen aikataulussa tai jopa vähän ennen noin klo 17.15, mutta sieltä olikin taas jo seuraava lähtö Helsinkiä kohti (F4) klo 17.30. Eli sellaisilla 10-15 min kääntymisillä noita linjoja näytetään ajettavan, hyvällä kelillä siis. Bussiin jäi Tampereella F3:n matkustajien jäljiltä roskia (tyhjiä muovipulloja, sipsipusseja jne), en tiedä ehdittiinkö ne kerätä pois Jyväskylässä vai ei. 

Kaiken kaikkiaan kuitenkin ihan ok kokemus, voisin kuvitella käyttäväni Onnibusin palveluja uudestaankin. Toki tärkein Onnibusin tuoma asia on hintakilpailu, Matkahuollonkin sivuilta olisi löytänyt samalla päivälle halpoja lippuja. Listahinnoilla tuo HEL-TRE-JKL-TRE-HEL olisi maksanut aika tasan 100 euroa. Siihen nähden katson saaneeni rahoilleni hyvän vastineen lauantain matkoilla.

----------


## anttipng

> Muistanko ihan väärin, mutta käsittääkseni jossain halpalentofirmassa ainakin suunniteltiin maksullista wc:tä?


Ryanairin pomo sellaista väläytteli jossain vaiheessa. Ja seisomapaikkoja lentokoneisiin myös.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siinä missä Onnibus tarjoaa epämukavaa ja ahdasta matkustamista, perinteiset bussifirmat voivat tarjota matkustusmukavuutta. Veikkaan, että Onnibus huomaa tämän myös jossain vaiheessa.


Eikö Megabusin konsepti kaikkialla maailmassa perustu ahtaaseen matkustamiseen? Tosin pientä muutosta Stagecoach-konsernissa on havaittavissa, Oxford Tubeen tulee ensi viikolla väljemmin penkitettyjä uusia Astromegoja: http://www.stagecoach.com/media/news...014-07-01.aspx. Lyhyenä reittinä tiheällä vuorovälillä tuo kuitenkin poikkeaa luonteeltaan suurimmasta osasta muuta kaukoliikennettä.

----------


## Sakke100

> Matka meni mukavasti, itse olin selvittänyt etukäteen pysäkkien paikat joka helpotti hommaa määränpäässä. Päivän aikana kuulin useammankin matkustajan kyselevän kuljettajalta neuvoa jatkoyhteyksiin (esim. Hervannasta ja Kalevasta). Kuljettajat kun useimmiten eivät ole paikkakuntalaisia niin eivät osanneet neuvoa, ehkä jotain pieniä lappuja voisi painattaa avuksi


Kyllä matkustajien opastaminen kuuluu hyvään asiakaspalveluun ja henkilökunnan tehtäviin. Hyväksyttävä selitys sen puuttumiselle ei ole se, että "kuljettaja ei ole paikkakuntalainen".

----------


## j-lu

> Kyllä matkustajien opastaminen kuuluu hyvään asiakaspalveluun ja henkilökunnan tehtäviin. Hyväksyttävä selitys sen puuttumiselle ei ole se, että "kuljettaja ei ole paikkakuntalainen".


Kuuluu samoin hyvään asiakaspalveluun kuin avustava myyjä vaatekaupassa. Valtaosa taitaa nykyään pärjätä ilman, mutta kyllä heillekin on yhä kauppansa, jotka apua tarvitsevat. Jostain henkkamaukalta on sellaista kuitenkin turha odottaa, ei kuulu konseptiin.

----------


## JaM

> Kuuluu samoin hyvään asiakaspalveluun kuin avustava myyjä vaatekaupassa. Valtaosa taitaa nykyään pärjätä ilman, mutta kyllä heillekin on yhä kauppansa, jotka apua tarvitsevat. Jostain henkkamaukalta on sellaista kuitenkin turha odottaa, ei kuulu konseptiin.


Ylle kirjoitettu pätisi ja pätee Onnibussiin kaikissa niissä tapauksissa, joissa autot ajavat linja-autoasemalle. Se että Onnibus ajaa Tampereella Hervantaan, Kalevaan tai minne ikinä, on matkustajan näkökulmasta häiriö Onnibussin palveluprosessissa ja tästä häiriöstä aiheutuviin kysymyksiin vastaamisen pitäisi olla luonnollinen osa tätä palvelukonseptia. Kaikkien Tampereelle ajavien Onnibus kuskien pitää mielestäni osata vaikka keskellä yötä herätettyinä vastata kysymykseen miten Onnibusin Hervannan pysäkiltä pääsee sujuvimmin Tampereen linja-autoasemalle tai sen välittömään läheisyyteen, eli käytännössä sinne minne kallisbussiyhtiöiden autot ajaisivat.

Tilanne muuttuu edelleen jos Onnibussilla ei koskaan ole tarkoituskaan ryhtyä ajamaan kaikkea Tampereen liikennettään linja-autoasemakeskeisesti. Siinä tilanteessa nykyisestä häiriöstä tulee palvelun ominaisuus, jonka palvelun tuottaja on tietoisesti valinnut ja viesti matkustajalle on, ettei matkustajan Onnibussin mielestä ole tarpeen Tampereen keskustaan päästäkään.

Pekka Mötön suusta on tämän käsillä olevan mullistuksen yhteydessä kuultu sana laatu sen verran useasti, että se mielestäni antaa, halvasta hinnasta huolimatta, matkustajalle odotusarvon siitä, että autohenkilökunta osaa vastailla edes peruskysymyksiin. Ainakin minun mielestäni yksi bussimatkan keskeisin laatutekijä on juuri kuljettaja, punaiset nahkapenkit ovat listalla sitten "hieman" myöhemmin.  :Very Happy: 





> pysähdyttiin muutamassa paikassa puskaan pissalle.


Tästä tuli elävästi mieleen tämä Onnibussin markkinointivideo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh939WfomMs Puskapissatauon visualisointi samalla tyylillä osaksi videota olis ollu ainakin rehellistä markkinointia. Onnibussin vessaongelmista puhuttaessa tulee mieleen vanha vitsi, jossa aivot, sydän ja peräaukko kinastelivat ruumiinosien päällikkyydestä ja jossa peräaukko vie voiton menemällä tukkoon. Vessaongelmat ovat varsin todellisia, sillä matkustin eilen illan viimeisellä Onnibussilla Turusta Poriin, eikä vessa ollut käytössä. Poriin oli tulossa myös seurue, joka oli ilmeisesti myös mennyt Turkuun samalla autolla koska he totesivat vessasta, ettei se ole taaskaan käytössä. Toisaalta jos Porissa ja Turussa on aikataulunmukaista kääntöaikaa viisi minuuttia ja autolla ajetaan päivässä kahdeksan vuoroa ja 1200 kilometriä niin ei ihme jos ei vessa enää päivän päätteeksi vedä.

----------


## Miccoz

Miten on F2 linjan Helsinki - Pori 17.30 lähtö Helsingistä, tuleeko auto joltain toiselta linjalta (mikään ei vissiin noihin aikoihin pääty Länsisatamaan)?

----------


## bussifriikki

Kääntyykö Turun-bussi Kiasmalta edelleen Arkadiankadulle, kun siinä kohtaa Manskulla on keskikaista remontissa?

----------


## tlajunen

Ei käänny suoraan. Ainakin jonkin havainnon mukaan se on käynyt Elielin taukoparkissa kääntymässä... 

Kiellettyähän se kääntyminen on ollut aiemminkin sulkuviivojen vuoksi, mutta eipä ole näyttänyt liikennöitsijää moinen häiritsevän.

----------


## Kani

On tuokin kyllä 1900-luvun muumioiden juttuja vaatia jotain asiakaspalvelua. Paljon vaan kaikkea ja aina vain halvemmalla, laatu ja palvelu is so 80's.

----------


## Karosa

> Ei käänny suoraan. Ainakin jonkin havainnon mukaan se on käynyt Elielin taukoparkissa kääntymässä.


Eipä käänny yksikään vuoro enään, olen opastanut Turkuun meneviä kuljettajia ajamaan poikkeusreittiä Pohjoinen Hesperiankatu-Runeberginkatu-Caloniuksenkatu-Mechelininkatu.

----------


## bussifriikki

Se on varmaan jo sanottukin ja mennyt multa ohi, mutta mistä syystä OB ei suostu lähtemään Kampista?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Se on varmaan jo sanottukin ja mennyt multa ohi, mutta mistä syystä OB ei suostu lähtemään Kampista?


Kampin käyttö maksaisi Onnibussille huomattavasti enemmän kuin perinteisille mafiaparonifirmoille. Taitaa siinä myös pientä kapinahenkeä olla mukana.

----------


## Karosa

> Kampin käyttö maksaisi Onnibussille huomattavasti enemmän kuin perinteisille mafiaparonifirmoille. Taitaa siinä myös pientä kapinahenkeä olla mukana.


Eikös tästä ollut jo aikoja sitten uutisointia, että Onnibussille lähtömaksu on n. 10 kertainen vrt. linja-autoliiton jäsenille.

----------


## JaM

> Eikös tästä ollut jo aikoja sitten uutisointia, että Onnibussille lähtömaksu on n. 10 kertainen vrt. linja-autoliiton jäsenille.


Kuitenkin niin, että "Matkahuolto on Kilpailuviraston pyynnöstä selvittänyt myös Kampin terminaalin alempia palvelu- ja käyttömaksuja sekä muita liiton jäsenille tarjottavia etuja. Selvityksissä ei ole tullut esiin sellaisia seikkoja, jotka selkeästi viittaisivat maksupolitiikan tai muiden linja-autoliiton jäsenille tarjottavien etujen suosivan liiton jäsenyrityksiä tai vahingoittavan liikennöitsijöiden välistä kilpailua ja markkinoiden toimivuutta."

lähde: http://www.kilpailuvirasto.fi/cgi-bi...r-2008-61-0960

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onnibussille lähtömaksu on n. 10 kertainen vrt. linja-autoliiton jäsenille.


Liittyisi mokoma sitten liiton jäseneksi

----------


## Jussi

> Liittyisi mokoma sitten liiton jäseneksi


Lähtöpysäkki Kiasman edessä taitaa olla samalla aika hyvä mainospaikka, ainakin verrattuna siihen että bussi kököttäisi jossain maan alla.
Kun bussi on vielä väritykseltään ja muuten ulkonäöltään melko erottuva, ohikulkijat melko varmasti sen huomavat.

----------


## Rehtori

> Lähtöpysäkki Kiasman edessä taitaa olla samalla aika hyvä mainospaikka, ainakin verrattuna siihen että bussi kököttäisi jossain maan alla.
> Kun bussi on vielä väritykseltään ja muuten ulkonäöltään melko erottuva, ohikulkijat melko varmasti sen huomavat.


Ei taida Kampissa myöskään korkeus riittää.

----------


## vristo

> Ei taida Kampissa myöskään korkeus riittää.


Astromegan korkeus on 4 metriä ja Kampin kaukoliikenteen terminaalin vapaa korkeus on 4.5 metriä (ja vielä 30 sentin pelivara päälle).

http://www.projektiuutiset.fi/fi/art...lit?page=0%2C1

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa onko tulossa tai löytyykö hakukonetta joka kävisi kaikki kaupat läpi ettei tarvitse vierailla niin useassa paikassa etsiessä lippuja. (Onnibus, Onniexpress, Matkahuolto, Pohjolan Liikenne, mahdollisesti Koiviston Auto)


Joku taisi hyödyntää ideasi: http://www.halvinbussi.fi/

----------


## Rehtori

> Astromegan korkeus on 4 metriä ja Kampin kaukoliikenteen terminaalin vapaa korkeus on 4.5 metriä (ja vielä 30 sentin pelivara päälle).
> 
> http://www.projektiuutiset.fi/fi/art...lit?page=0%2C1


Näin näyttää tekstissä lukevan, mutta ainakaan rampin kohdalla näin ei näyttäisi olevan. Viittaan Joonas Pion kuvaan LuxExpress -ketjussa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Viittaan Joonas Pion kuvaan LuxExpress -ketjussa.


Kuva onkin tasan 4 metriä korkeasta Espoon terminaalista. LuxExpressin Irizar i6 on 3,94 metriä korkea.

----------


## vristo

> Näin näyttää tekstissä lukevan, mutta ainakaan rampin kohdalla näin ei näyttäisi olevan. Viittaan Joonas Pion kuvaan LuxExpress -ketjussa.


Juu, tämä LuxExpressin Irizar yritti tosiaankin Kampin Espoon terminaaliin (Jaakonkadun rampista). Sinne ei mahtunut, sillä siellä korkeus on 4 metriä.

----------


## Lasse

> Ei taida Kampissa myöskään korkeus riittää.


Ventoniemellä kun oli Neoplan Skyliner, sillä ajettiin usein jotain ruuhkavuoroja aamulla/iltapäivällä, ja hyvin tuo mahtui liikkumaan Kampissa.

----------


## Nak

Miksei OB voisi käyttää Elielinaukiolla tyhjäksi jääneitä laitureita 20 tai 21. Ne entiset h15A:n ja h40:n laiturit..

----------


## Madmax

> Miksei OB voisi käyttää Elielinaukiolla tyhjäksi jääneitä laitureita 20 tai 21. Ne entiset h15A:n ja h40:n laiturit..


Se varmaan maksaa jotain ja firma ei varmaan halua.

----------


## deepthroat

> Se varmaan maksaa jotain ja firma ei varmaan halua.


Niinpä. Sinänsähän tuo Onnibussin vinkuminen Kampin käyttömaksuista on vain negatiivisen julkisuuskuvan hakemista Linja-autoliittoon kuuluville kilpailijoille sekä Matkahuollolle. Totuushan on, että Kampin-kaukoliikenneterminaali on Matkahuollolla käyttöoikeuksin vuokralla Helsingin kaupungilta ja Matkahuollonhan omistavat linja-autoliiton jäsenyritykset, jotka myös maksavat jäsenmaksuissaan Kampin-terminaalin käyttöoikeudesta sekä myös joka lähdöstä Kampista, parkista ja rahtiajasta em. paikassa. Mikään maailman laki ei voi rajoittaa yhdistyksen jäsenilleen hankkimia jäsenetuja, kuten vakuutus-, matka- tai sitten tuon Kampin-terminaalin käyttömaksualennuksia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Totuushan on, että Kampin-kaukoliikenneterminaali on Matkahuollolla käyttöoikeuksin vuokralla Helsingin kaupungilta ja Matkahuollonhan omistavat linja-autoliiton jäsenyritykset, jotka myös maksavat jäsenmaksuissaan Kampin-terminaalin käyttöoikeudesta sekä myös joka lähdöstä Kampista, parkista ja rahtiajasta em. paikassa. Mikään maailman laki ei voi rajoittaa yhdistyksen jäsenilleen hankkimia jäsenetuja, kuten vakuutus-, matka- tai sitten tuon Kampin-terminaalin käyttömaksualennuksia.


Matkahuolto on kuitenkin osakeyhtiö eikä yhdistys, ja osakeyhtiö ei periaatteessa saa (nykyään) myydä palveluja halvemmalla osakkailleen - se katsotaan lain verotusmenettelystä 29 § mukaan piilo-osingoksi. Sama pykälä kyllä mainitsee myös, että samaa sovelletaan muihinkin yhteisöihin.

----------


## JaM

> Matkahuolto on kuitenkin osakeyhtiö eikä yhdistys, ja osakeyhtiö ei periaatteessa saa (nykyään) myydä palveluja halvemmalla osakkailleen - se katsotaan lain verotusmenettelystä 29 § mukaan piilo-osingoksi.


Tuossa aiemminhan on linkattuna Kilpailuviraston tutkintaa aiheesta ja ainakin Kilpailuvirasto oli päätynyt siihen, että Onnibussin ja Lallilaisten Kampin käytöstä aiheutuvassa tosiasiallisessa kustannuksessa ei ole sellaista eroa joka vahingoittaisi markkinoiden toimivuutta. Toisin sanoen, Lallin porukat maksavat Kampin käytöstä useamman kanavan kautta ja Onnibus yhden kanavan kautta lopullisen kustannustason jäädessä kummassakin tapauksessa ilmeisen lähelle toisiaan.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tuossa aiemminhan on linkattuna Kilpailuviraston tutkintaa aiheesta ja ainakin Kilpailuvirasto oli päätynyt siihen, että Onnibussin ja Lallilaisten Kampin käytöstä aiheutuvassa tosiasiallisessa kustannuksessa ei ole sellaista eroa joka vahingoittaisi markkinoiden toimivuutta. Toisin sanoen, Lallin porukat maksavat Kampin käytöstä useamman kanavan kautta ja Onnibus yhden kanavan kautta lopullisen kustannustason jäädessä kummassakin tapauksessa ilmeisen lähelle toisiaan.


Huomauttaisin, että Linja-autoliitto on yhdistys ja yhdistyshän voi neuvotella erinäisiä alennuksia jäsenistölleen. Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikkapa SLHS, jonka jäsenistölle on neuvoteltu alennuksia mm. Matkahuollolta, Onnibussilta, A- Katsastukselta, Lomalinjalta jne.. Eipä oikein Matkalainen ymmärtänyt pointtiani.
Ps. Onnibushan on kuulemma yksipuolisesti neuvotellut itse itsensä kanssa ja antanut kuljettajilleen jäsenedun, jonka mukaan ainakaan ylityökorvauksia ei makseta TES-mukaan...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Huomauttaisin, että Linja-autoliitto on yhdistys ja yhdistyshän voi neuvotella erinäisiä alennuksia jäsenistölleen. Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikkapa SLHS, jonka jäsenistölle on neuvoteltu alennuksia mm. Matkahuollolta, Onnibussilta, A- Katsastukselta, Lomalinjalta jne.. Eipä oikein Matkalainen ymmärtänyt pointtiani.


Ymmärsin pointtisi varsin hyvin. Ymmärsitkö sinä minun? SLHS ei tietääkseni omista Matkahuoltoa, joten se voi alennuksia jäsenilleen neuvotella. Matkahuollon alennukset Linja-autoliiton jäsenille (sikäli kuin niitä ei voida osoittaa tulevan maksetuksi muuta kautta) olisivat minun ymmärrykseni mukaan piilo-osinkoa Matkahuollosta omistajille.

----------


## tkp

Onnibus ottanut käyttöön saman ylibuukkauksen kuin mitä halpalentoyhtiöt harrastavat?https://www.facebook.com/ville.willm...91297057572406

----------


## 339-DF

> Onnibus ottanut käyttöön saman ylibuukkauksen kuin mitä halpalentoyhtiöt harrastavat?https://www.facebook.com/ville.willm...91297057572406


Tuohan on mielenkiintoinen keissi. Pari asiaa: laki kuluttajansuojasta muuttui 12.6. niin, että sellaisille asiakkaille, joilla on jo varaus tai osto tehtynä, on tarjottava mahdollisuus maksuttomaan puhelinpalveluun. Tai siis ei maksuttomaan, mutta ei myöskään lisämaksulliseen. Pitää siis olla lankanumero, GSM-numero tai 020-alkuinen yritysnumero, jotka eivät tuota firmalle mitään. Ja toinen juttu: EU on säätänyt asetuksen lentomatkustajien oikeuksista ja muutama vuosi sitten tuli junamatkailuunkin vastaava. Muistelen, että bussimatkustajienkin oikeuksista on keskusteltu vastaavalla tavalla, mutta onko tuo asetus jo olemassa vaiko vasta suunnitteilla? Jos on olemassa, niin hyvin todennäköisesti se määrää bussiyhtiön ylibuukkaustilanteessa maksamaan korvauksia sekä hoitamaan korvaavan kuljetuksen. Tarkoittaisi tässä tapauksessa sitä, että Onnilta saisi jonkinlaisen euromääräisen vakiokorvauksen sekä sitten junalipun hinnan (miinustettuna bussilipun hinnalla).

Pidättehän meidät ajan tasalla siitä, miten asia etenee.

Edit: se löytyi äkkiä. Asetus on ladattavissa pdf:nä täältä: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...01:0012:FI:PDF

Ja http://www.trafi.fi/tieliikenne/matkustajalle kertoo seuraavaa:




> Ylivaraustilanteissa tai linja-auton lähdön viivästyessä terminaalista tai pysäkiltä yli 120 minuuttia, matkustaja voi valita jommankumman seuraavista vaihtoehdoista:
>  matkan jatkamisen tai uudelleenreitityksen ilman lisäkustannuksia lopulliseen määräpaikkaan
>  lipun hinnan palautuksen ja tarvittaessa mahdollisimman pian ilmaisen paluukuljetuksen linja-autolla lähtöpaikkaan.
> 
> Jos liikenteenharjoittaja ei tarjoa matkustajalle tätä valintamahdollisuutta, on matkustajalla oikeus saada korvaus. Korvauksen suuruus on 50 % lipun hinnasta, ja se on maksettava kuukauden kuluessa.
> 
> Korvaus matkalipusta on maksettava 14 päivän kuluessa siitä, kun pyyntö on vastaanotettu. Maksun on katettava lipusta maksettu koko hinta matkustamatta jääneen osuuden tai osuuksien osalta ja, jos matkasta ei ole enää matkustajan alkuperäisen matkasuunnitelman tarkoituksen kannalta hyötyä, jo matkustetun osuuden tai osuuksien osalta. Näyttölippujen tai kausilippujen osalta maksun on oltava yhtä suuri kuin sen suhteellinen osa lipun täydestä hinnasta. Palautus on maksettava rahana, paitsi jos matkustaja hyväksyy muunlaisen palautustavan.


Toisin sanoen tässä tapauksessa, jos facessa annetut tiedot pitävät paikkansa, Onnibus on velvollinen maksamaan junalipun (uudelleenreititys ilman lisäkustannuksia) sekä vielä omasta lipustaan 50 % (korvauksena siitä, ettei valintamahdollisuutta tarjottu).

Bussiasetus on aika lailla löperömpi kuin lentoasetus, mutta joku sanktio tuossakin sentään on. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, noudattaako Onnibus asetusta. Finnairhan viittaa sille kintaalla, eikä kuluttajaraukka voi juuri mitään asialle tehdä. Oikeudenkäynti on liian suuri riski eikä _small claims courtia_ ole.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onnibus ottanut käyttöön saman ylibuukkauksen kuin mitä halpalentoyhtiöt harrastavat?https://www.facebook.com/ville.willm...91297057572406


Todella luokatonta toimintaa. Mitä jos ulos olisi heitetty vaikka joku lapsi jolla ei olisi ollut rahaa junalippuun?

----------


## JaM

> Todella luokatonta toimintaa. Mitä jos ulos olisi heitetty vaikka joku lapsi jolla ei olisi ollut rahaa junalippuun?


Mitäpä muuten luulet, miksiköhän Onnibus lopetti yksin matkustavien lasten kuljetuksen?

----------


## Tenava

Onko kukaan vielä tutustunut miten Puolan poika asiotaan hoitaa?Käykäähän kurkkaamassa  www.polskibus.com

----------


## aki

Katselin tässä Tämänpäiväisiä Kajaani-Helsinki vuoroja. Esimerkiksi Kajaanista klo 9.00 lähtevälle vuorolle ei enää löydy vapaita paikkoja välille Kajaani-Jyväskylä. Sen sijaan Kajaanista Helsinkiin lipun pystyi vielä ostamaan samalle vuorolle. Sitten jos yritti ostaa erikseen lipun Jyväskylästä klo 13.30 Helsinkiin (joka on vaihtobussi Kajaanista saapuville matkustajille) niin siihenkään ei enää paikkoja ollut. Panee kyllä miettimään että mahtaako varausjärjestelmä toimia niinkuin pitää. Periaatteessahan järjestelmän pitäisi tietää kuinka paljon tyhjiä penkkejä Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin lähtevässä bussissa pitää olla jotta kaikki Kajaanin vaihtomatkustajat kyytiin mahtuvat. Olisi hauska tietää onko tuossa ylibuukkaustilanteessa toimittu tietoisesti vai onko tilausjärjestelmässä ollut jokin virhe? Jos tällaisia tilanteita tulee jatkossakin, niin OB:n tunnussloganista halpa-nopea-LUOTETTAVA pitäisi tiputtaa tuo viimeinen sana pois.

----------


## Rehtori

> Katselin tässä Tämänpäiväisiä Kajaani-Helsinki vuoroja. Esimerkiksi Kajaanista klo 9.00 lähtevälle vuorolle ei enää löydy vapaita paikkoja välille Kajaani-Jyväskylä. Sen sijaan Kajaanista Helsinkiin lipun pystyi vielä ostamaan samalle vuorolle. Sitten jos yritti ostaa erikseen lipun Jyväskylästä klo 13.30 Helsinkiin (joka on vaihtobussi Kajaanista saapuville matkustajille) niin siihenkään ei enää paikkoja ollut. Panee kyllä miettimään että mahtaako varausjärjestelmä toimia niinkuin pitää. Periaatteessahan järjestelmän pitäisi tietää kuinka paljon tyhjiä penkkejä Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin lähtevässä bussissa pitää olla jotta kaikki Kajaanin vaihtomatkustajat kyytiin mahtuvat. Olisi hauska tietää onko tuossa ylibuukkaustilanteessa toimittu tietoisesti vai onko tilausjärjestelmässä ollut jokin virhe? Jos tällaisia tilanteita tulee jatkossakin, niin OB:n tunnussloganista halpa-nopea-LUOTETTAVA pitäisi tiputtaa tuo viimeinen sana pois.


Sama tilanne tänään Porista Helsinkiin klo 12:30. Vuoro on täyteen buukattu välille Pori -Helsinki, mutta välille Pori -Espoo lippuja saa 5 euron hintaan. Tälläkin vuorolla taitaa ylibuukkaustilanne syntyä helposti. Luulenpa että verkkokaupan osalta on ostettu ratkaisu mikä ei oikein toimi tämän tyyppisessä käytössä.

----------


## J_J

> Sama tilanne tänään Porista Helsinkiin klo 12:30. Vuoro on täyteen buukattu välille Pori -Helsinki, mutta välille Pori -Espoo lippuja saa 5 euron hintaan. Tälläkin vuorolla taitaa ylibuukkaustilanne syntyä helposti. Luulenpa että verkkokaupan osalta on ostettu ratkaisu mikä ei oikein toimi tämän tyyppisessä käytössä.


Tuskin ainakaan on ostettu sitä halvinta tarjolla ollutta vaihtoehtoa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Luulenpa että verkkokaupan osalta on ostettu ratkaisu mikä ei oikein toimi tämän tyyppisessä käytössä.


Verkkokauppa näyttäisi olevan sen verran alkeellinen, että kaikille myynnissä oleville yhteysväleille on kiinteä kiintiö paikkoja ja itsenäinen hinnoittelu. Esim. Helsinki - Oulu tänään kello 23.59 on myyty loppuun, mutta samaan autoon Helsinki - Hartola -lippu on 4 e ja Hartola - Oulu 1 e. Helsinki - Oulu -lippuja on todennäköisesti myyty tuolle lähdölle iso kasa 25 euron hinnalla.

----------


## J_J

> Verkkokauppa näyttäisi olevan sen verran alkeellinen, että kaikille myynnissä oleville yhteysväleille on kiinteä kiintiö paikkoja ja itsenäinen hinnoittelu.


Tämä lienee vain "maailman parhaiden alan osaajien" itsenäinen ja tietoinen valinta, tuskin heille tälläistä vahingossa ainakaan voi tapahtua?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä lienee vain "maailman parhaiden alan osaajien" itsenäinen ja tietoinen valinta, tuskin heille tälläistä vahingossa ainakaan voi tapahtua?


Ei kannata liikaa vinoilla. Lentoliikenteessä tällainen kiintiöajattelu on aivan arkipäivää. Revenue management eli jonkinlainen tulosoptimointiosasto jakaa paikkoja ja hintaluokkia sillä tavoin, että saadaan kulkupeli mahdollisimman täyteen mahdollisimman hyvillä lipputuloilla. En tiedä, onko Onnin lipunmyyntijärjestelmä tosiaan alkeellinen, vai onko se päinvastoin niin edistyksellinen, että tekee tätä siksi. Lennoillahan on useinkin niin, että vaikkapa New YorkSan Juan välilaskulla Miamissa on loppuunmyyty tai sikakallis, mutta kun ostaa samaan koneeseen liput New YorkMiami ja MiamiSan Juan ja tassuttelee muutaman minuutin Miamin lentoaseman kokolattiamatolla, niin tilaa löytyy tai hinta tippuu satasia. Vähän samantyyppinen hinnoittelu on levinnyt hotellimaailmaankin ainakin ulkomailla.

Ilta-Sanomat tarttui sitten siihen eiliseen fb-juttuun ylibuukkauksesta. Lauri Helke lupaa korvata korvaavan kyydin liput. Puhetta ei ollut EU-asetuksen kohdasta, jossa vaaditaan korvaamaan myös 50 % bussilipun hinnasta. Iltiksen toimittaja tuskin tällaisesta mitään tietääkään. Laurilta olisi kuitenkin nyt kiva kuulla, korvataanko matkustajille tämäkin.

----------


## tkp

Ylen uutisessa toimitusjohtajan kommentti "- Kyllä tämä on ensimmäinen kerta tätä sorttia, että kuljettaja on hövelinä myynyt käteislippuja ja se on kostautunut. "

Onnibussin Facebook-kommentti "Toki ensimmäisenä varmistimme, että ei kai vaan autoon olla myyty käteislippuja - ei oltu"

----------


## sm3

Muutenkin. Kerroin jo varmaan vuosi sitten tässä ketjussa tilanteesta missä osa matkustajista istui lattialla koska kuljettaja möi liikaa käteislippuja. Mutta vissiin entinen ja nykyinen onnibus eivät ole sama asia. Eli ei ollut ensimmäinen kerta tämä uutisoitu.

----------


## dreamy83

Tosiaan noita ylibuukkauksen kaltaisia kämmejä ei vain saa tulla, oli syy mikä tahansa.

Mutta tosiaan. Onnibus hallitsee kyllä huomiotalouden. Julkisuutta yhtiö on saanut joka käänteessä ja aina, kun missä tahansa median muodossa on inahduskin yhtiöön liittyen, syntyy aina tavalla tai toisella bolemiikkia. Myös tällä palstalla. Myös tällä palstalla on selvästi enemmän vipinää tässä ketjussa kun vaikkapa huomattavasti vanhemmassa ja vanhempaa yritystä eli Vainion Liikennettä / Saaristotietä käsittelevässä ketjussa. Lisäksi huomiomittarina toimii minusta oivallisesti Matkahuollon ja Onnibussin Facebook- profiilien tykkäysmäärän vertailu. Selvästi nuoremmalla ja pienemmällä yrityksellä tykkääjiä on monin kertainen määrä.

Nyt monien käänteiden jälkeen voi minusta hyvin sanoa, että Onnibus.comista on tullut maamme maanteiden Ryanair: yhtiö on liikenteen demokratisoija kohtuullistamalla lippujen hinnat ja pysyy otsikoissa jatkuvasti. Lisäksi vertailukohtana voinee pitää oletettua maksuhalukkuutta koskien terminaaleja sekä sitä, yhtiö on toiminnallaan pakottanut myös muut toimijat ajamaan järkevällä hinnalla.

----------


## J_J

> Ei kannata liikaa vinoilla.


En toki vinoile, vaan aidosti ihmettelen, että miten tämä on mahdollista näiden alan parhaiden osaajien toiminnassa... Täytyisi olla aika kova bisnesvainu, mikäli tämä "Jyväskylän heitteillejättö" olisi vain markkinointiosaston tahallinen ja tietoinen ratkaisu  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että kun Helke ja Möttö ovat virheen myöntäneet, luvanneet kulut hyvittää, sekä luvanneet asian selvittää homma on ok. Toki on selvää, että tälläistä ei saisi käydä mutta oletan että ovat tästä oppineet. Kauheasti näitä ei auta tulla, muuten asiakkaat kaikkoaa. Täytyy myös ottaa huomioon, että Jyväskylän tapahtuneesta tuli melkoinen mediamylläkkä.

----------


## JaM

> Täytyy myös ottaa huomioon, että Jyväskylän tapahtuneesta tuli melkoinen mediamylläkkä.


Nimenomaan. Oletko varma, että Onnibus näkee syntyneen mediamylläkän ainoastaan negatiivisena asiana? Entäpä jos Onnibussin strategia näihin tilanteisiin on se, että ylibuukkauksen vaaran annetaan ihan tarkoituksella olla osa prosessia ja sitten ylibuukkaustilanteissa jätetään ylimääräiset kylmästi pois kyydistä ja odotellaan josko toimittaja soittaa. Jos toimittaja sitten soittaa niin myönnetään kaikki ja luvataan korvaukset ja muut mutta jos toimittaja ei soitakaan niin jätetään asia sikseen.

----------


## Rebiaf

Siinä missä MafiaParoni olisi rutiinitoimenpiteenä ajanut kahdella autolla, Ob nostattaa mediakohun ja saa paljon ilmaista mainosta ja ihmisten mielikuva Ob:sta säilyy positiivisena koska yhtiön johto mediassa pahoittelee ja lupaa korvaukset.

----------


## pehkonen

> Siinä missä MafiaParoni olisi rutiinitoimenpiteenä ajanut kahdella autolla, Ob nostattaa mediakohun ja saa paljon ilmaista mainosta ja ihmisten mielikuva Ob:sta säilyy positiivisena koska yhtiön johto mediassa pahoittelee ja lupaa korvaukset.


On halvempaa toimintaa. Miksi palvella, kun voi ... ?

----------


## bussifriikki

http://www.facebook.com/Onnibus/posts/627564924017825

Taas on vessa ollut käyttökiellossa, eikä firman väen vastaukset valitukseen ole mitään asiakaspalvelun aatelia.

----------


## Elias

> http://www.facebook.com/Onnibus/posts/627564924017825
> 
> Taas on vessa ollut käyttökiellossa, eikä firman väen vastaukset valitukseen ole mitään asiakaspalvelun aatelia.


Onnibusin asiakaspalvelu on ihan sekaisin ja kukaan ei tiedä mitä vastata. Toinen työntekijä on eri mieltä toisen kanssa. Minullekin väitettiin, että Hervannassa on edelleen pysäkit Ahvenisjärventien ja Arkkitehdinkadun kulmalla, vaan eipä kuljettaja siinä suostunut pysähtymään. Eikä Onnibusilla ollut tähän mitään kommentoitavaa FB:ssä. (*linkki*) Firma myyty ulkomaille ja rahat menee miljonäärin pussiin. En suosittele tätä yhtiötä kenellekään, Matkahuoltokin tarjoaa halpoja lippuja ja siellä asiakaspalvelu sentään toimii.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Firma myyty ulkomaille ja rahat menee miljonäärin pussiin. En suosittele tätä yhtiötä kenellekään, Matkahuoltokin tarjoaa halpoja lippuja ja siellä asiakaspalvelu sentään toimii.


Lisäksi paroneiden busseissa mahtuu istumaan ja niiden vessoja saa käyttää.

----------


## KriZuu

Itse olen nyt käyttänyt Onnibusin palveluita matkatessani Lahteen, Jyväskylään, Kuopioon ja Mikkeliin. Kaikissa on ollut iso epäkohta, ei niinkään firman osalta (vaikka toivoisin, että sielläkin puututtaisiin tähän): matkustajat käyttäytyvät bussia lastatessa kuin päättömät kanat. Älypuhelimien ruutuja lippukoodeineen vilisee joka suunnasta eikä kyytiin menemisessä tunnu olevaan minkäänlaista logiikkaa. Jos oven eteen muodostettaisiin esikoulutyyliin jono, voisi lähtökin toimia ripeämmin. Onhan se toki ymmärrettävää, että toisen kerroksen etupenkit on must have. Helsingin suunnalla ruuhkat ovat luonnollisesti suurimmat, joten lastaamisen voisi edes siellä hoitaa niin keski- kuin myös etuovesta, siellähän niitä avustajiakin pörrää.

Muuten olen ollut tyytyväinen tarjottuihin palveluihin. Autot on siistejä sisältä (roskisten puute kuitenkin huomioitavaa), ilmastointi on pelannut ja kuljettajien asiakaspalvelu on natsannut. Jyväskylästä takaisin tullessa vuoro oli myöhässä valitettavat kolme varttia Turussa järjestetyn Ruisrockin aiheuttaman liikenneruuhkan takia, mutta vaihtokuljettaja tarjosi aina hyvin väliajoin tietoa bussin tarkemmasta saapumisajasta. 

Näillä näkymin edessä on vielä Oulun ja Kotkan reissut Onnibusin kyydissä. Oulun kahdeksan tuntinen (yö)matka on sanomattakin selvää pitkä, mutta pienestä jalkatilasta ei ole koitunut ainakaan vielä minulle harmia. Jyväskylässä 45 minuutin tauko mahdollistaa lisäksi hyvän tovin jalottelulle.

----------


## JaM

> eikä firman väen vastaukset valitukseen ole mitään asiakaspalvelun aatelia.


Siinäpäs se ongelma onkin, ettei toi innokkain vastaaja ole "firman väkeä" sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä ollenkaan, vaan käsittääkseni alle rippikouluikäinen lapsi. Tässä olis Mötölle tonttia hoidettavaksi, eli viestintä tiukasti ammattilaisten käsiin.

----------


## vristo

Istun Onnibussin Astromegan kyydissä F3 Hki-Tre. Toistaiseksi ei ole ollut mitään moitittavaa; kyyti on erittäin tasaista, ilmastointi on juuri miellyttävä ja vessaankaan ei ole ollut asiaa. Auton purku ja lastaus Kiasmalla sujuivat hyvin. Lippujen tarkastuksissa en havainnut edellisten kirjoittajien mainitsemia epäkohtia. Kyydissä on 35-40 matkustajaa.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Siinäpäs se ongelma onkin, ettei toi innokkain vastaaja ole "firman väkeä" sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä ollenkaan, vaan käsittääkseni alle rippikouluikäinen lapsi. Tässä olis Mötölle tonttia hoidettavaksi, eli viestintä tiukasti ammattilaisten käsiin.


Asioista selvää :Wink:

----------


## JaM

> Asioista selvää


Mjoo. Se kaveri oli noin vuosi sitten vastannut fb:ssä johonkin ystäväkirjatyyppiseen kyselyyn, jossa se ilmoitti menevänsä seitsemännelle luokalle kouluun, siitä siis päättelin. Toki on mahdollista, että Möttö on palkannut jonkun teinipojan Onnibussin Facebookin yöpäivystäjäksi, noin niinkus kesätyönä. Oli miten oli niin silti ongelman ydin jää, eli viestintä ei ole ammattilaisen käsissä.

----------


## Rester

Ihan yleisellä tasolla kannattaisi tuollaiset asiakkaita vähättelevät kommentit laittamatta etenkään yrityksen yleiselle sivulle. Profiilikuvasta kyllä tuossa tapauksessa käy ilmi, että henkilö on todennäköisesti jossain kytköksissä yritykseen, joten tällainen helposti mielletään yrityksen viralliseksi kannaksi. Ja ei, mielestäni ei ole stalkkausta katsoa kuvasta, minkänäköisestä henkilöstä on kyse.

Joten jos ei osaa vastata sinänsä asialliseen kirjoitukseen vinoilematta, olisi parasta olla vastaamatta mitään, ja jättää se varsinaisen asiakaspalvelun tehtäväksi. Tuskin tekee firman julkisuuskuvalle hyvää tuollainen asiakkaiden vähättely. Tuo kommentointi tuossa bussin kuumuutta koskevassa ketjussa on kyllä oppikirjaesimerkki siitä, miten tilannetta ei pidä hoitaa. Onneksi "virallinen" Onnibus viimein puuttuu peliin ja avaa tilanteen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Atro Vuolteen Onnibus-ajossa aiemmin valkoisena palvellut Volvo 9700 NG on maalattu punaiseksi ja alkanee surrata Tampereen ja Porin väliä. "Vanhan Onnibusin" vanha Bova Futura on myös maalattu tai maalattavana, jatkaa Pori - Tampere reitillä.


Tyylikkäämmältä tuo Volvo näyttää punaisena kuin Van Hool. Jotenkin virkistävämpi kun ikkunan alla on enemmän pinta-alaa punaiselle. Mutta milloin tulee tekstit ja hirvi kylkeen?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...7645605033912/
(ei minun kuva)

----------


## Rehtori

> Tyylikkäämmältä tuo Volvo näyttää punaisena kuin Van Hool. Jotenkin virkistävämpi kun ikkunan alla on enemmän pinta-alaa punaiselle. Mutta milloin tulee tekstit ja hirvi kylkeen?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...7645605033912/
> (ei minun kuva)


Tänään noin klo 11 oli Kiasman pysäkillä lastaamassa kokopunainen Star 602. Taisi olla tuplaamassa Jyväskylän autoa, en ole 100% varma.

----------


## Karosa

> Tänään noin klo 11 oli Kiasman pysäkillä lastaamassa kokopunainen Star 602. Taisi olla tuplaamassa Jyväskylän autoa, en ole 100% varma.


Kyllä oli, 11:30 F45 lähtöä tuplasi välillä Jyväskylä-Kuopio-Iisalmi-Kajaani.

----------


## Knightrider

Nyt on nähtävästi ylibuukkausta rajoitettu, esim. Viitasaareen ei voi ostaa suoraa lippua vaan on ostettava samalle vuorolle (myös sama auto) osuudet Helsinki-Jyväskylä ja Jyväskylä-Viitasaari erikseen.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1120441&type=1
 Verkkokaupassa tehdään myös juuri nyt joitakin päivityksiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilta-Sanomien uutinen:TS: Onnibus ja Onniexpress nimiriidassa


Markkinaoikeus on tänään hylännyt OnniBus.com Oy:n vaatimuksen kieltää OnniExpress-nimen käyttö vastapuolia kuulematta. Itse asian markkinaoikeus siis ratkaisee myöhemmin, mutta vasta kuultuaan OnniExpress-liikennöitsijöitä.

Markkinaoikeuden päätös

----------


## Bussipoika

Nyt olen itsekin testannut tuota "uudistunutta" Onnibusia... Ensimmäinen huomio oli, että aikataulut ovat liian tiukat. Kiasmalta ei ehdi Viikkiin mitenkään tekstiviestissä mainitussa viidessä minuutissa, tai edes netissä lukevassa 15:sta minuutissa. Aikatauluja olisi syytä venyttää muutamalla kymmenellä minuutilla, koska nyt jos tulee pienikin viive niin ollaan heti jäljessä. Tänään myöhästymisen aiheutti tietyö. Muuten matka meni ihan mukavasti, mutta pistorasiat olisi voinut pistää kattoon kiinni, koska nyt esim. laturi tökkääminen pistokkeeseen oli minulle ainakin hieman hankalaa. Ilmastointi jauhoi muutaman tunnin matkustamisen jälkeen jo vähän liikankin kovaa, että joillekin t-paidassa istuville ihmisille tuli silminnähden kylmä. Kuljettajakin oli hieman töykeä, kun ei sanonut sanaakaan, ennen kuin astuin sisään ja silloinkin että "takaisin nyt" tai jotain tuon suuntaista, kun olin luullut kuskin jo rekisteröineen lippuni, mutta näin ei kuitenkaan ollut. 
Positiivista oli, että ei kierretty jokaisen kylän kautta, niinkuin MH:n "pika"vuorot. Myös matka oli tasaista. No, hinta-laatu-suhde on ainakin kohdallaan.

----------


## aki

OB:lle on nyt tehty mobiilisovellus.

Erillistä linjaluetteloa linjatunnuksineen ei ole. On valikko josta valitaan lähtöpaikka -ja määränpää.

Mistään ei selviä linjan välipysäkit (Onko enää lainkaan vai ajetaanko ainoastaan pisteestä A pisteeseen B?) Pysäkkihakuun kun kirjoittaa esim. lähtöpaikaksi Helsinki ja määränpääksi Jyväskylä, niin esille tulee kaksi erillistä googlen karttapohjaa joihin on merkitty lähtö -ja päätepysäkki. Linjan reitti on merkitty karttaan punaisilla neliöillä joissa lukee 4 (ainakin oletan että tuo tarkoittaa linjan reittiä) Mun mielestä yhtenäinen viiva olisi selkeämpi. Välipysäkkejä en kartalta löytänyt eikä missään kerrota välipysäkkejä. Miksei välipysäkkejä ole voitu selkeästi listata tai sitten ilmoitettaisiin ettei reitillä ole välipysäkkejä? 

On selvää että onnibuss tarjoaa palvelua vain suurimpien kaupunkien välisille matkoille. Pienempien paikkakuntien joukkoliikenneyhteydet on jätetty perinteisten yhtiöiden hoidettavaksi.
Mietin vain että kuinka kauan tämä homma voi jatkua että OB rohmuaa suurten kaupunkien väliä kulkevat matkustajat ja perinteisille yhtiöille jää se pienempi osa matkustajista jotka tarvitsevat laajempaa joukkoliikennepalvelua.
Melko surkeaan tilaan menisi Suomen bussiverkosto jos perinteisetkin liikennöitsijät alkaisivat ajamaan OB:n tapaan vain suurten kaupunkien väliä eikä pienempiä paikkakuntia palveltaisi enää lainkaan. Toivottavasti tämä uhkakuva ei tulevaisuudessa toteudu.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Melko surkeaan tilaan menisi Suomen bussiverkosto jos perinteisetkin liikennöitsijät alkaisivat ajamaan OB:n tapaan vain suurten kaupunkien väliä eikä pienempiä paikkakuntia palveltaisi enää lainkaan. Toivottavasti tämä uhkakuva ei tulevaisuudessa toteudu.


Uhkakuva josta mielestäni moni puhui OB:n aloittaessa. Uhkakuva, joka kyllä valitettavasti taitaa koko ajan muuttua valitettavaksi todellisuudeksi. Veikkaanpa, että Tampere-Helsinki välillä pysähdyttävien ramppien määrä tulee lähivuosien aikana vähenemään ja saa nähdä montako vuoroa kulkee enää Valkeakosken tai Hämeenlinnan linja-autoaseman kautta. Riihimäkeähän on jo nyt vähennetty reippaasti. Muutenkin taitaa koko muun suomen liikenne muuttua pikavuoroiksi kaupunkialueiden ulkopuolella.

----------


## j-lu

->Joukkoliikenne on joukkoja varten ja joukkoja löytyy kaupungeista. Jos haluaa liikkua joukkoliikenteellä, ei pidä muuttaa haja-asutusalueelle.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> ...ei pidä muuttaa haja-asutusalueelle.


Kannattaa muistaa myös, etteivät kaikki halua muuttaa haja-asutusalueelta taajamiin... Ei lähtökohtaisesti kaikki asu taajamassa ja sieltä muuteta haja-asutusalueelle.

----------


## tkp

> Melko surkeaan tilaan menisi Suomen bussiverkosto jos perinteisetkin liikennöitsijät alkaisivat ajamaan OB:n tapaan vain suurten kaupunkien väliä eikä pienempiä paikkakuntia palveltaisi enää lainkaan. Toivottavasti tämä uhkakuva ei tulevaisuudessa toteudu.


Tätähän edellinen liikenneministeri Kyllönen halusi. Pikavuorot vapaaseen kilpailuun ja muu liikenne Elyjen ja kaupunkien hoitoon. Ongelmaksi tuli vain (yllätys yllätys?) että elyillä ei olekaan rahaa hankkia liikennettä.

----------


## j-lu

> Kannattaa muistaa myös, etteivät kaikki halua muuttaa haja-asutusalueelta taajamiin... Ei lähtökohtaisesti kaikki asu taajamassa ja sieltä muuteta haja-asutusalueelle.


No asuu haja-asutusalueella siksi, että sinne on syntynyt tai koska sinne on muuttanut, niin se on vain hyväksyttävä, että joukkoliikennettä ei haja-asutusalueille kannata järjestää ja liikkuminen on siksi hoidettava muin keinoin.

Odotan innolla mikä itku ja poru keskustalaisten keskuudessa syntyy, kun periferiassa asumisen todellisia kustannuksia aletaan perimään liikkumisen lisäksi sähköstä ja vedestä.

----------


## Kani

Puhumattakaan, mitkä säästöt syntyisivät, kun suurimmilla kaupunkiseuduilla ajettaisiin vain markkinaehtoinen paikallisliikenne ilman subventioita. Loppuisi iso osa turhista periferia-laajasalojen rönsylinjoista, ja myös miljarditunnelien kaivaminen päättyisi välittömästi. Muuttakoot kaikki runkolinjojen varteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tätähän edellinen liikenneministeri Kyllönen halusi. Pikavuorot vapaaseen kilpailuun ja muu liikenne Elyjen ja kaupunkien hoitoon. Ongelmaksi tuli vain (yllätys yllätys?) että elyillä ei olekaan rahaa hankkia liikennettä.


Eipä taida syypää olla Kyllönen vaan EU ja PSA. Vanha järjestelmä ei ole enää laillinen eikä LAL:n lobbaama sovellus olisi täyttänyt asetuksen vaatimuksia. Se olisi ollut vain kosmeettisesti ehostettu vanha malli - vähän kuin meikkiä sialle.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Uhkakuva josta mielestäni moni puhui OB:n aloittaessa. Uhkakuva, joka kyllä valitettavasti taitaa koko ajan muuttua valitettavaksi todellisuudeksi. Veikkaanpa, että Tampere-Helsinki välillä pysähdyttävien ramppien määrä tulee lähivuosien aikana vähenemään ja saa nähdä montako vuoroa kulkee enää Valkeakosken tai Hämeenlinnan linja-autoaseman kautta. Riihimäkeähän on jo nyt vähennetty reippaasti. Muutenkin taitaa koko muun suomen liikenne muuttua pikavuoroiksi kaupunkialueiden ulkopuolella.


Hyvänä esimerkkinä tulevasta on, että Pitäjänmäeltä ei enää  11.8. alkaen pääse Veikkolaan tai Lohjalle muuten kuin menemällä Munkkivuoreen ja sieltä sitten 280;een. Käsittääkseni linja 290 loppuu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hyvänä esimerkkinä tulevasta on, että Pitäjänmäeltä ei enää  11.8. alkaen pääse Veikkolaan tai Lohjalle muuten kuin menemällä Munkkivuoreen ja sieltä sitten 280;een. Käsittääkseni linja 290 loppuu.


Linja 290 tosiaan loppuu, muttei kuvailemasi reitti ole ainoa mahdollinen. Toinen vaihtoehto on A- ja E-, S- tai U-junalla / linjalla 270 Espoon keskukseen (tai A-junalla Leppävaaraan ja linjalla e28 Nupuriin) ja siitä linjalla 243 perille. Matka-ajassa ei ole kauhean suurta eroa (iltaruuhkassa: 39+280: 1 h 1 min, 550+280: 59 min, A+e28+243: 1 h 2 min, A+E+243: 1 h 12 min), tosin matkaan sisältyy kaksi vaihtoa.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.comin webbisivut ja verkkokauppa näyttävät uudistuneen. Verkkokauppajärjestelmä näyttää nyt olevan sama kuin Megabusilla ja hinnoittelukin vaikuttaisi muuttuneen: esim. Helsingistä Iisalmeen lippu maksaa perjantaina 38 e, aiemmin heinäkuussa en muista nähneeni yli 25 euron hintaa tuolle välille.

----------


## aki

Ainakin mobiilinäkymässä etusivun tekstit on suomeksi mutta lippua ostettaessa muuttuu Englanniksi siinä vaiheessa kun lähtövaihtoehdot ja hinnat tulevat ruudulle. Ilmeisesti etusivulla pitäisi ymmärtää klikata suomenlipun kuvaketta vaikka luulisi että suomenkieli on oletuksena koko ostotapahtuman ajan kun se kerran on etusivullakin.

----------


## VHi

> OnniBus.comin webbisivut ja verkkokauppa näyttävät uudistuneen. Verkkokauppajärjestelmä näyttää nyt olevan sama kuin Megabusilla ja hinnoittelukin vaikuttaisi muuttuneen: esim. Helsingistä Iisalmeen lippu maksaa perjantaina 38 e, aiemmin heinäkuussa en muista nähneeni yli 25 euron hintaa tuolle välille.


Saman näyttää tapahtuneen myös Helsinki - Tampere välillä. Eräs perjantai sai vajaa tunti ennen auton lähtöä lipun 9 euron hintaan (auto oli loppujen lopuksi melkein täynnä), nyt hinta on jo 12 euroa, vaikka perjantaihin on vielä aikaa ja kaikki eivät varmaankaan ole ostaneet lippujaan.

Itse olen miettinyt sitä, että huolimatta siitä, että Onnibus ei juurikaan matkalla pysähtele, on matka-aika hitaampi kuin näillä "perinteisillä" firmoilla, vaikka siinä auto menee linja-autoasemalle ja poikkeaa vielä Hämeenlinnassakin. Tuskin se aikatauluun kovin kummoista hidastusta tekisi vaikka Hämeenlinnan kohdalla vähän jarrua painettaisiinkin ja kerättäisiin rampilta matkustajat.

Itse olen huonosti menneen ensimmäisen kerran jälkeen matkustanut toistamiseenkin, ja nyt kaikki meni niinkuin pitikin. Sitä matka-aika-asiaa vaan mielessäni pyörittelin, että miten Paunu pystyy ajamaan saman välin aikaan 2h 20min pysähdysten kanssakin.

----------


## j-lu

> Puhumattakaan, mitkä säästöt syntyisivät, kun suurimmilla kaupunkiseuduilla ajettaisiin vain markkinaehtoinen paikallisliikenne ilman subventioita. Loppuisi iso osa turhista periferia-laajasalojen rönsylinjoista, ja myös miljarditunnelien kaivaminen päättyisi välittömästi. Muuttakoot kaikki runkolinjojen varteen.


Ei tarvitsisi muuttaa mihinkään, ainoastaan lopettaa nimbyily. Siksi tuo subventoinnin lopettaminen myös paikallisliikenteessä on kaikin puolin kannatettavaa: loppuisi pula tonttimaasta kuin seinään, kun haja-asutuslähiöiden asukkaat vaatisivat täydennysrakentamista yhteyksien menettämisen pelossa. Nykyäänhän ne vaativat lähinnä ryteikköjen ja joutomaiden suojelua lähiluontona.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Linja 290 tosiaan loppuu, muttei kuvailemasi reitti ole ainoa mahdollinen. Toinen vaihtoehto on A- ja E-, S- tai U-junalla / linjalla 270 Espoon keskukseen (tai A-junalla Leppävaaraan ja linjalla e28 Nupuriin) ja siitä linjalla 243 perille. Matka-ajassa ei ole kauhean suurta eroa (iltaruuhkassa: 39+280: 1 h 1 min, 550+280: 59 min, A+e28+243: 1 h 2 min, A+E+243: 1 h 12 min), tosin matkaan sisältyy kaksi vaihtoa.


HSL:n reittiopas ehdottaa esim. Veikkolaan lähinnä yhteyttä 39 + 280.

----------


## Bussipoika

> OnniBus.comin webbisivut ja verkkokauppa näyttävät uudistuneen. Verkkokauppajärjestelmä näyttää nyt olevan sama kuin Megabusilla ja hinnoittelukin vaikuttaisi muuttuneen: esim. Helsingistä Iisalmeen lippu maksaa perjantaina 38 e, aiemmin heinäkuussa en muista nähneeni yli 25 euron hintaa tuolle välille.


Noilla hinnoilla tulee halvemmaksi ostaa lippu Pölhölän Liikenteen vuorolle, perushinta 34,04  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> OnniBus.comin webbisivut ja verkkokauppa näyttävät uudistuneen. Verkkokauppajärjestelmä näyttää nyt olevan sama kuin Megabusilla ja hinnoittelukin vaikuttaisi muuttuneen


Mietinkin, milloin sivut muuttuvat konsernin linjan mukaisiksi. PolskiBusilla on myös ihan samannäköiset sivut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei kannata liikaa vinoilla. Lentoliikenteessä tällainen kiintiöajattelu on aivan arkipäivää.


Tässä tapauksessa olen taipuvainen uskomaan, että kyse ei ainakaan kaikilta osin ollut tarkoituksella tehdystä kiintiöinnistä, sillä nyt verkkokaupan uudistuttua vastaavaa ei enää tunnu olevan. Jos esim. Helsinki - Oulu -väli on nyt täynnä, ei siihen vuoroon saa enää ostettua lippua tuolle välille jakamalla matkaa kahdelle eri lipulle, vaan niistä osaväleistäkin toinen on verkkokaupan mukaan loppuunmyyty.

Samoin hinnoittelu ei näytä enää olevan kiinni ihan täysin lähtö- ja määräpaikasta, vaan esim. Espoo - Turku -liput maksavat saman verran kuin Helsinki - Turku. Ennen kaikilla lähtö- ja määräpaikkakombinaatioilla tuntui olevan toisistaan riippumaton hinnoittelu ja noilla vähemmän käytetyillä väleillä liput olivat siksi usein halvempia kuin ison kysynnän väleillä (eli kaikilla kombinaatioilla se ensimmäinen lippu maksoi euron ja esim. Helsingistä länteen lähdettäessä liput Espoosta olivat usein huomattavasti halvempia kuin Helsingistä).

----------


## hylje

> Kannattaa muistaa myös, etteivät kaikki halua muuttaa haja-asutusalueelta taajamiin... Ei lähtökohtaisesti kaikki asu taajamassa ja sieltä muuteta haja-asutusalueelle.


Haja-asutusalueilla saa asua nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Pahimmillaan joutuu vain sietämään taajamiin verrattuna ala-arvoisia palveluja ja/tai korkeita hintoja niistä palveluista, joita saa. Aluepolitiikka alas.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Atro Vuolteen Onnibus-ajossa aiemmin valkoisena palvellut Volvo 9700 NG on maalattu punaiseksi ja alkanee surrata Tampereen ja Porin väliä.


Nimi- ja hirviteipit yllä

----------


## JaM

> hinnoittelukin vaikuttaisi muuttuneen: esim. Helsingistä Iisalmeen lippu maksaa perjantaina 38 e, aiemmin heinäkuussa en muista nähneeni yli 25 euron hintaa tuolle välille.


Ihmisten tietoisuus Onnibussista on lisääntynyt, kysyntä on lisääntynyt ja siksi halpoja lippuja joutuu etsimään aina vaan pidemmän ajan takaa. Elokuuun viimeisenä tiistaina Helsingistä Iisalmeen pääsee (jos ostaa lipun nyt) 14 eurolla. Samana päivänä edullisin Pohjolan Liikenteen hinta on 25 euroa.

Eiköhän tässä tulla vielä näkemään sellaisiakin mainoskampanjoita, joissa rummutetaan että "syys-lokakuun liput tulevat myyntiin ensi yönä - ole nopea, osta omasi..."  Viimeistään joulusesonkiin tuollainen nähtänee. Itsellä onneksi on joulun tienoossa aina niin paljon matkatavaraa mukana, ettei tartte Onnibussin lipuista tapella.

----------


## kuukanko

Yle: Onnibus hävisi oikeudenkäyntinsä OnniExpressiä vastaan

----------


## Bellatrix

> Pitää siis olla lankanumero, GSM-numero tai 020-alkuinen yritysnumero, jotka eivät tuota firmalle mitään.


Kaikki 020 -alkuiset puhelinnumerot eivät todellakaan ole mitään "ilmais"numeroita vaikka mahdollisesti eivät yritykselle mitään tuotakkaan. Otetaanpa vaikka esimerkkinä kaikkien meidän rakastama (?) Itella: Jos soitat ko. yrityksen käyttämään 020*0*XXXX -numeroon niin tämä soitto kustantaa pelkästään paikallis-/matkapuhelinmaksun. Hyvä. Mutta soittaessasi saman firman 020*4*XXXX -numeroon soitto maksaakin lankapuhelimesta 8,35 snt/puhelu + 6,00 snt/min. ja matkapuhelimesta 8.35 snt/puhelu + 17,17 snt/min.
Aika huikea hintaero, ja huomatakseni monikaan yritys ei noita 020-jotain -numeroitaan markkinoidessaan muista laittaa hintatietoja esille selkeästi, jota jo kuluttajaviranomaistenkin ohjeet edellyttävät. Miksiköhän?

----------


## JaM

Hetki sitten Onnibusin 5:30 lähtö Porista Turkuun Veolian kalustolla. Onkohan tolla linjalla vielä viime viikolla ryskytellyt (olin itse kyydissä keskiviikkona) Bova suorittanut viimeisen öljynvaihtonsa kasitielle? Lieneekö Veolia -yhteistyö laajempaakin?

----------


## TimppaTT

> Hetki sitten Onnibusin 5:30 lähtö Porista Turkuun Veolian kalustolla. Onkohan tolla linjalla vielä viime viikolla ryskytellyt (olin itse kyydissä keskiviikkona) Bova suorittanut viimeisen öljynvaihtonsa kasitielle? Lieneekö Veolia -yhteistyö laajempaakin?


Milloinkohan Onnibus alkaa liikennöimään / kauttakulkemaan isojen kaupunkien väliin jääviä alueita kuten Somero?

----------


## aki

> Milloinkohan Onnibus alkaa liikennöimään / kauttakulkemaan isojen kaupunkien väliin jääviä alueita kuten Somero?


Tuskin koskaan. Tuollaisten pienten paikkakuntien palveleminen ei kuulu OB:n filosofiaan.

----------


## J_J

> Tuskin koskaan. Tuollaisten pienten paikkakuntien palveleminen ei kuulu OB:n filosofiaan.


Mitäpä järkeä olisikaan siinä, että 95%:lle matkustajista palvelua heikennettäisiin vain siksi, että max. 5%:a matkustajista saataisiin tyytyväiseksi/kyytiin?

----------


## bussifriikki

7-vuotiasta ei päästetty kotimatkalle bussiin  Bussiyhtiö: Vanhempien kannettava vastuu

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/7-vuotiasta...a1305856870898

----------


## JSL

Matkustakoot muulla firmalla jos palvelu on VR OY luokkaa..

----------


## JaM

Ei ole OB:n oma kalusto ollu kovin ahkerasti liikenteessä tossa Pori-Turku välillä. Silloin tällöin näkyy Bovaa mutta sitten taas mennään Veolialla ja tänään näkyy olevan vuorossa Puistolantien Auto Oy. Hyvähän se vaan on, että on yhteistyökumppaneita koska niitä varmasti talven tullen tarvitaan. Bisneksenähän toi ei välttämättä ole mikään loistava, varsinkin jos vieraat autot tulee kuskin kera. Tai toki OB:lla siihenkin joku oma ratkaisunsa on miten omaa henkilökuntaa potk... eiku kohdellaan jos syystä tai toisesta linjalle ei tarvitsekaan lähteä.

----------


## JT

F1 Helsinki - Turku -reitillä aletaan käyttää Salon ABC Piihovin "pihan" sijasta moottoritierampin pysäkkiä 1.9. alkaen: http://www.onnibus.com/fi/liikenneti...=20140825_0001

----------


## tkp

Onnibus OY:n alihankkija jättää toistuvasti työehtosopimuksen mukaiset palkanlisät maksamatta http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/7185...sti-palkkojaan

----------


## Rester

[sarkasmi] Yksittäistapaus, ei voida (taaskaan) yleistää. [/sarkasmi]

----------


## LateZ

Yle Radio 1, Mikä maksaa? Mennään bussilla (4.9.)

http://areena.yle.fi/radio/2328753

Linja-autoliikenne on uudessa kilpailutilanteessa. Halpabussien tulo on laskenut hintoja ja markkinointitavat ovat muuttuneet. Mikä maksaa? -ohjelmassa Juho-Pekka Rantalan vieraina ovat Onnibus.comin toimitusjohtaja Pekka Möttö, Linja-autoliiton toimitusjohtaja Mika Mäkilä ja liikennemarkkinat-yksikön päällikkö Tero Jokilehto liikenneministeriöstä.

Suosittelen.

----------


## j-lu

> [sarkasmi] Yksittäistapaus, ei voida (taaskaan) yleistää. [/sarkasmi]


Jutussahan nimenomaan kerrottiin, ettei ole yksittäistapaus vaan yleinen tapa bussialalla. Tietysti monille tuntuu olevan tärkeää koohkata asiasta vain, kun se koskee ns. halpabussiyhtiöitä.

----------


## Rester

Onko se sitten turhaa koohkaamista? Pääasia, että hinnat ovat poljettu alas, kuljettajien hyvinvoinnista ei niinkään väliä. 

Eipä nuo sinällään yllätä, polttoaineet ja kalusto maksavat kaikille suunnilleen saman, joten paljoa ei jää vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Yle Radio 1, Mikä maksaa? Mennään bussilla (4.9.)
> 
> http://areena.yle.fi/radio/2328753
> 
> Suosittelen.


Oikein mielenkiinnoista kuunneltavaa.

----------


## antti

Onnibussin nettisivulta ei selviä, mitä maksaa kuskilta ostettu lippu. Siellä lukee vain, että on mahdollista, jos autossa on tilaa. Ei aina tiedä lähtiessä, miten saa asiat hoidettua perillä, että osaisi ostaa ennalta paluulipun, niin olisi kohtuullista ja läpinäkyvää kertoa myös nämä lippuhinnat. Vai onko joku syy salailuun?

----------


## Lasse

> Jutussahan nimenomaan kerrottiin, ettei ole yksittäistapaus vaan yleinen tapa bussialalla. Tietysti monille tuntuu olevan tärkeää koohkata asiasta vain, kun se koskee ns. halpabussiyhtiöitä.


Näitä ongelmia kun ei vaan tahdo löytyä "pahiksiksi" leimatuissa isoissa linjaliikennetaloissa, sen sijaan liiankin kanssa juuri halpabussiyhtiöissä ja tilausliikenteen hintoja polkevissa villeissä taloissa.
Toki, ongelmastahan ei sovi puhua, sillä ne kohdistuvat usein halpabussiyhtiöihin.

----------


## j-lu

Tokihan ongelmasta sopii puhua, itseäni vaan ärsyttää padat ja kattilat -meininki. Toisekseen ongelmalle voisi myös tehdä jotain, eikä vain itkeä surkeaa kohtaloaan. Suomessa on tehtaita pysäytetty vähäisemmistäkin syistä kuin maksamattomista lisistä, kyllä bussiliikenteenkin pitäisi pysähtyä. Jos ei pysähdy, niin sehän vain kertoo siitä, että lisät ovat liikaa ja paineita palkkojen laskemiseen on.

----------


## Rester

Tai sitte kyse on siitä, että valtaosalle juuri alalle tulleista eivät nämä säännöt ole täysin tuttuja, ja sinisilmäisesti uskotaan kaikki, mitä nämä "villit"  työnantajat sanovat vaikkapa ylityökorvauksista?

"Paroneissa" AY-liikkeellä on sen verran vahva asema, että siellä tiedetään, ettei palkkojen kanssa kannata alkaa keplottelemaan. 

Palkka alkaa jo nyt olemaan sitä luokkaa, että alkaa olemaan siinä rajoilla, pystyykö sillä tulemaan toimeen ilman sivutuloja.

----------


## tkp

> Tokihan ongelmasta sopii puhua, itseäni vaan ärsyttää padat ja kattilat -meininki. Toisekseen ongelmalle voisi myös tehdä jotain, eikä vain itkeä surkeaa kohtaloaan. Suomessa on tehtaita pysäytetty vähäisemmistäkin syistä kuin maksamattomista lisistä, kyllä bussiliikenteenkin pitäisi pysähtyä. Jos ei pysähdy, niin sehän vain kertoo siitä, että lisät ovat liikaa ja paineita palkkojen laskemiseen on.


Luitko edes uutista? AKT voi ottaa selvittääkseen vain sellaisia tapauksia jossa työntekijä itse ottaa yhteyttä. Liian moni ei uskalla kun pelkää että työt loppuu.

----------


## j-lu

> Luitko edes uutista? AKT voi ottaa selvittääkseen vain sellaisia tapauksia jossa työntekijä itse ottaa yhteyttä. Liian moni ei uskalla kun pelkää että työt loppuu.


Eli toisinsanoen ovat tyytyväisiä tilanteeseensa. Että on töitä. Että saa edes jotain palkaksi. 

AKT tykkää esiintyä julkisuudessa vahvana liittona, joka laittaa tarvittaessa koko yhteiskunnan polvilleen, mutta sitten eivät kuitenkaan saa jäseniään valistettua sen vertaa, että nämä uskaltaisivat ottaa yhteyttä, jos palkanmaksussa on ongelmia. Ja kyllä ne varmaan HAkaniemessä lehtiä lukevat sen verran, että tietävät asiasta. Hieno homma kuitenkin, että Hilkka Ahteella on töitä ja valtio tukee ammattiliittotoimintaa pelkästään verovähennysten kautta yli puolella miljardilla vuodessa ja Hilkka Ahteella on töitä. Tärkeät asiat tuplana.

----------


## Rester

Miten sä onnistut vääntämään tuon asian juuri noin päin? Eivät ole välttämättä tyytyväisiä tilanteeseensa, eivät vain uskalla nostaa kissaa pöydälle, koska pelkäävät irtisanomista tai ulossavustamista talosta. 

Korjaa, jos ymmärsin väärin, mutta mielestäsi kuskin pitäisi ottaa vastuu 100 ihmisen turvallisuudesta ihan mihin hintaan tahansa? Tai tehdä talkoilla ylitöitä, "koska yritys hakee vielä muotoaan"? Ei maailma nyt ihan noin toimi, valitettavasti.

----------


## j-lu

> Miten sä onnistut vääntämään tuon asian juuri noin päin? Eivät ole välttämättä tyytyväisiä tilanteeseensa, eivät vain uskalla nostaa kissaa pöydälle, koska pelkäävät irtisanomista tai ulossavustamista talosta.


Oman työvoiman myyminen on aina tasapainoilua riskien ja turvallisen toimeentulon kanssa. Kyse on loppujen lopuksi ihan samasta asiasta kuin että kovin moni ei ole valmis vaihtamaan toistaiseksi voimassaolevaa työsuhdetta parempipalkkaiseen määräaikaiseen. Jos kuljettaja jättää eskaloimatta omaan palkanmaksuunsa liittyvät epäkohdat irtisanomisen pelossa, hän arvostaa työsuhteensa pysyvyyden tärkeämmäksi kuin lisärahan. Ts. tyytyy kohtaloonsa.




> Korjaa, jos ymmärsin väärin, mutta mielestäsi kuskin pitäisi ottaa vastuu 100 ihmisen turvallisuudesta ihan mihin hintaan tahansa? Tai tehdä talkoilla ylitöitä, "koska yritys hakee vielä muotoaan"? Ei maailma nyt ihan noin toimi, valitettavasti.


Ymmärsit väärin, ei mulla ole mitään mielipidettä sen suhteen, mikä palkka kuljettajan työtehtävästä _kuuluu_ saada. Eri työtehtävien arvoa voi perustella millä hyvänsä, vaikka ihmishengillä, mutta vääjäämätön tosiasia on, että palkka määräytyy yksinkertaistettuna bisneksen kannattavuuden ja toisaalta työntekijän neuvotteluaseman perusteella.

----------


## Hatka

> Eli toisinsanoen ovat tyytyväisiä tilanteeseensa. Että on töitä. Että saa edes jotain palkaksi. 
> 
> AKT tykkää esiintyä julkisuudessa vahvana liittona, joka laittaa tarvittaessa koko yhteiskunnan polvilleen, mutta sitten eivät kuitenkaan saa jäseniään valistettua sen vertaa, että nämä uskaltaisivat ottaa yhteyttä, jos palkanmaksussa on ongelmia. Ja kyllä ne varmaan HAkaniemessä lehtiä lukevat sen verran, että tietävät asiasta. Hieno homma kuitenkin, että Hilkka Ahteella on töitä ja valtio tukee ammattiliittotoimintaa pelkästään verovähennysten kautta yli puolella miljardilla vuodessa ja Hilkka Ahteella on töitä. Tärkeät asiat tuplana.


Onhan mahdollista ja jopa todennäköistä, että kaikki kuljettajat varsinkaan näissä halpabussiyhtiöissä kuulu liittoon, eivätkä siten voi käyttää liiton palveluitakaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos kuljettaja jättää eskaloimatta omaan palkanmaksuunsa liittyvät epäkohdat irtisanomisen pelossa, hän arvostaa työsuhteensa pysyvyyden tärkeämmäksi kuin lisärahan. Ts. tyytyy kohtaloonsa.


Aika julmaa.

Jos esim. kiristyksen uhriksi joutunut ei uskalla ilmoittaa asiasta poliisille, hänkin siis arvostaa turvallisuutensa korkeammalle kuin "lisärahan"? Tyytyy kohtaloonsa? Ja mielestäsi asiaan ei tarvitse puuttua?

----------


## j-lu

> Jos esim. kiristyksen uhriksi joutunut ei uskalla ilmoittaa asiasta poliisille, hänkin siis arvostaa turvallisuutensa korkeammalle kuin "lisärahan"? Tyytyy kohtaloonsa?


Yhteiskunnan tehtävä on luoda sellaiset puitteet, että poliisille kertominen ei ole tuollaisessa tapauksessa ainoastaan vaihtoehto, vaan suorastaan velvollisuus. Samoin kuin AKT:n pitäisi tehdä selväksi bussikuskeille, että liittoon kuuluminen ei ole duunariammatissa ainoastaan vaihtoehto, vaan suorastaan velvollisuus, koska työntekijän neuvotteluasema on erittäin pitkälti joukkovoimasta riippuvainen. 




> Ja mielestäsi asiaan ei tarvitse puuttua?


Lähinnä se on hurskastelua väittää, että asiaan voisi puuttua millään muilla tavoin kuin että kiristetty eskaloi asian. Ja jos nyt palataan vähän lähemmäs aihepiiriä ja keskustelun alkua, niin kenenköhän etu se on syytää julkisuuteen tietoa, että bussialan ongelmat työehtosopimusten kunnioituksen suhteen koskevat vain ja ainoastaan halpabussiyhtiöitä? Lisääkö sellainen ei-halpabussiyhtiössä työskentelevän kuljettajan rohkeutta ottaa yhteyttä liittoon, jos palkkatositteessa on toistuvasti epäselvyyksiä? 

Ymmärrän varsin hyvin sen, että työnantajapuolella on halu esittää asioita julkisuudessa tietyllä tavalla. En ole koskaan ymmärtänyt sitä, että työntekijäpuolella on lähes alasta riippumatta joko tyhmyyttään tai kateuttaan kova into potkia palloa omaan maaliin. Kuvitellaan että se on kaverin maali, mutta se kaveri pelaa samassa joukkueessa, kuuluu liittoon tai ei.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Samoin kuin AKT:n pitäisi tehdä selväksi bussikuskeille, että liittoon kuuluminen ei ole duunariammatissa ainoastaan vaihtoehto, vaan suorastaan velvollisuus, koska työntekijän neuvotteluasema on erittäin pitkälti joukkovoimasta riippuvainen.


Aiempi viestisi ei antanut sellaista kuvaa, että kannattaisit ammattiliittoihin kuulumista. Pahoittelen erehdystäni.




> Ja jos nyt palataan vähän lähemmäs aihepiiriä ja keskustelun alkua, niin kenenköhän etu se on syytää julkisuuteen tietoa, että bussialan ongelmat työehtosopimusten kunnioituksen suhteen koskevat vain ja ainoastaan halpabussiyhtiöitä? Lisääkö sellainen ei-halpabussiyhtiössä työskentelevän kuljettajan rohkeutta ottaa yhteyttä liittoon, jos palkkatositteessa on toistuvasti epäselvyyksiä?


Ei tietenkään. En ole väittänytkään mitään tuollaista.

----------


## JaM

Pekka Möttö tiedottaa: http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20140911_0001

Käsittääkseni ihan kelvollisia lukuja iskevät pöytään tuossa. Karkealla jakolaskulla (600 vuoroa viikossa, kahdeksan viikkoa) pääsin tulokseen, jonka mukaan Onnibus -vuoron keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä kahden ensimmäisen toimintakuukauden aikana on ollut noin 55. Paronikalustolla ajettuna se olis täyskuorma joka lähdöllä. Kääntäen sama matematiikka tarkoittaa, että keskimäärin kaikki VanHooleilla ajetut vuorot on voitu ajaa alakerta tyhjänä.  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Pekka Möttö tiedottaa: http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20140911_0001
> 
> Käsittääkseni ihan kelvollisia lukuja iskevät pöytään tuossa. Karkealla jakolaskulla (600 vuoroa viikossa, kahdeksan viikkoa) pääsin tulokseen, jonka mukaan Onnibus -vuoron keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä kahden ensimmäisen toimintakuukauden aikana on ollut noin 55. Paronikalustolla ajettuna se olis täyskuorma joka lähdöllä. Kääntäen sama matematiikka tarkoittaa, että keskimäärin kaikki VanHooleilla ajetut vuorot on voitu ajaa alakerta tyhjänä.


Toisaalta pitää muistaa että Heinä -Elokuu on ollut vilkasta lomasesonkia jolloin on saatettu matkustaa enemmän. Odotankin miten matkustajamäärät kehittyvät seuraavan neljän kuukauden jaksolla. Olisin yllättynyt jos määrät pysyvät tai kasvavat kesän tasosta.

----------


## JT

> Karkealla jakolaskulla (600 vuoroa viikossa, kahdeksan viikkoa) pääsin tulokseen, jonka mukaan Onnibus -vuoron keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä kahden ensimmäisen toimintakuukauden aikana on ollut noin 55. Paronikalustolla ajettuna se olis täyskuorma joka lähdöllä.


Toki osalla Onnibusin linjoista, kuten Hki-Jyväskylä-Oulu tai Hki-Mikkeli-Kuopio, sama istumapaikka on saatettu myydä kahteen kertaan esim. Hki-Jyväskylä ja Jyväskylä-Oulu. Osalla vuoroista on siis mahdollista kuljettaa reilusti yli 100 asiakasta kun muistamme, että Astromegan kapasiteetti on 89 istuinta. Joillakin vuoroilla lukema jäänee siten selvästi alle keskiarvon, joten varmasti parantamisen varaakin voisi olla. Nämä eivät poista kuitenkaan sitä tosiasiaa, että 55 matkustajan keskiarvo on hieno saavutus. Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla kuinka paljon muiden kaukoliikennefirmojen matkustajamääräkehitys on muuttunut. Mediassa kun on todettu, että kilpailun vapautuminen on toistaiseksi luonut kokonaan uutta kysyntää koko pikavuoromarkkinoille.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjois-Savon ELY-keskuksen sivuilta löytyy OnniBus.com:n reittilupahakemus 5.1.2015 alkaen kahdelle uudelle vuoroparille linjalle F5: Helsingistä lähdöt 12.30 ja 20.00, Kuopiosta 9.00 ja 18.00.

----------


## kuukanko

Pirkanmaan ELY-keskuksessa taas on käsiteltävänä OnniBus.com:n hakemus 5.1.2015 alkavalle liikenteelle Helsinki - Tampere - Vaasa. Koko matkalle tulisi 2 uutta vuoroparia, lisäksi 1 uusi vuoropari Tampere - Vaasa -välille (joka menisi molemmissa suunnissa nykyisten OnniBus.com:n Helsinki - Tampere -vuorojen jatkeeksi).

----------


## kuukanko

Ja lisää pukkaa: OnniBus.com on jättänyt Uudenmaan ELY-keskukselle hakemuksen uudesta vuoroparista linjan F4 osuudelle Jyväskylä - Helsinki 5.1.2015 alkaen. Lähtö Jyväskylästä 9.30 ja paluu Helsingistä 15.30.

----------


## kuukanko

Linjalle F1 Helsinki - Turku OnniBus.com hakee 5.1.2015 alkaen kolmea lisävuoroa molempiin suuntiin: Helsingistä 1.30, 11.45 ja 17.45 sekä Turusta 8.00, 14.00 ja 20.00. Lupahakemus

----------


## Allison

Kiitos käsittämättömän hyvän vastaanoton, on pakko vastata asiakkaiden odotusten paineeseen uusilla vuoroilla reiteillä F1 (3 vuoroparia HKI-TKU), F3 (3 vuoroparia HKI-Vaasa), F4 (1 vuoropari HKI-JKL) ja F5 (2 vuoroparia HKI-KUO). Suuria investointeja Suomen joukkoliikenteeseen, runsaasti uusia työpaikkoja ja esteetöntä, korkealaatuista joukkoliikennettä kuluttajille! Tämä on looginen askel Suomen joukkoliikenteen mullistuksessa. Lisää jännittäviä juttuja tulossa!

----------


## Rehtori

> Kiitos käsittämättömän hyvän vastaanoton, on pakko vastata asiakkaiden odotusten paineeseen uusilla vuoroilla reiteillä F1 (3 vuoroparia HKI-TKU), F3 (3 vuoroparia HKI-Vaasa), F4 (1 vuoropari HKI-JKL) ja F5 (2 vuoroparia HKI-KUO). Suuria investointeja Suomen joukkoliikenteeseen, runsaasti uusia työpaikkoja ja esteetöntä, korkealaatuista joukkoliikennettä kuluttajille! Tämä on looginen askel Suomen joukkoliikenteen mullistuksessa. Lisää jännittäviä juttuja tulossa!


Uskallatko yhtään vihjata, kuinka monta ja millaista autoa olisi ehkä tulossa?

----------


## Allison

> Uskallatko yhtään vihjata, kuinka monta ja millaista autoa olisi ehkä tulossa?


Heh, ainakaan laatulupaus ei vihjaa muutosta aikaisempaan. Nokkelimmat voivat helposti laskea kalustotarpeen noista lupahakemusten aikatauluista  :Wink:

----------


## JaM

> millaista autoa


Se lienee pakko vetää matalalattiavehkeillä kun tavoitehan ei ole tehdä bisnestä vaan "korjata nykyinen vammaisia ja liikuntarajoitteisia syrjivä esteettömyyden palvelutasopuute." Sitten joskus kun kaikki on vapaata voi Onnibuskin katsella muuta kalustoa käyttöönsä kun vammaisia ja liikuntarajoitteisia ei enää tarvitse käyttää keppihevosena lupien saantiin.

Vai olisiko Allisonilla esittää vaikkapa prosenttiosuuksina lukuja siitä mikä on pyörätuolipaikan merkitys liiketoiminnassanne?

----------


## Karosa

> Vai olisiko esittää vaikkapa prosenttiosuuksina lukuja siitä mikä on pyörätuolipaikan merkitys liiketoiminnassanne?


No jos lasketaan vaikka että yhteen autoon mahtuu 1 pyörätuoli, ja joka vuorollahan kun ei tietenkään mene sellaista, niin se %-osuus jää todella pieneksi.  :Laughing:

----------


## JaM

> No jos lasketaan vaikka että yhteen autoon mahtuu 1 pyörätuoli, ja joka vuorollahan kun ei tietenkään mene sellaista, niin se %-osuus jää todella pieneksi.


Juuri näin. Siksi jätinkin avoimeksi sen minkä prosenttiluvun asiasta haluatte esittää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Juuri näin. Siksi jätinkin avoimeksi sen minkä prosenttiluvun asiasta haluatte esittää.


Noh. Eihän prosenteilla liene merkitystä yksittäiselle pyörätuolin käyttäjälle. Vielä parempi yksilön näkökulmasta, jos se paikka on useimmiten vapaana - saa sen helposti tarvitessaan. Minä näen tämän niin että aiemmin pyörätuolin käyttäjä ei voinut kulkea kaukobussilla. Nyt voi Onnibussin doubledecker-reiteillä. Se on selkeä laadullinen parannus, ihan aidosti.

Jos määrät ratkaisisivat, tilanteen täytyisi olla sellainen että pyörätuolin käyttäjiä olisi jonoksi asti. Silloin heille varmaan kannattaisi tarjota omia erilliskuljetuksia markkinaehtoisesti: tuosta vaan vaikka 20 pyörätuolia erikoisvarusteltuun bussiin!  :Wink: 

Disclaimer: Minä en kulje pyörätuolilla. Yritän vain arvioida miten tilanne näyttäytyy niille jotka kulkevat.

----------


## Allison

> Se lienee pakko vetää matalalattiavehkeillä kun tavoitehan ei ole tehdä bisnestä vaan "korjata nykyinen vammaisia ja liikuntarajoitteisia syrjivä esteettömyyden palvelutasopuute." Sitten joskus kun kaikki on vapaata voi Onnibuskin katsella muuta kalustoa käyttöönsä kun vammaisia ja liikuntarajoitteisia ei enää tarvitse käyttää keppihevosena lupien saantiin.
> 
> Vai olisiko Allisonilla esittää vaikkapa prosenttiosuuksina lukuja siitä mikä on pyörätuolipaikan merkitys liiketoiminnassanne?


Ei kyse ole mistään keppihevosesta vaan samanlaisesta valtiovallan ohjauksesta kuin vaikkapa taksipuolella invataksien lupien kanssa vs. pikkutaksit. Valtiovalta on ilmaissut tavoitteensa esteettömyydelle mitä liikennöitsijät eivät ole pystyneet täyttämään. Ohjauksen keinoilla tavoite korjaantuu, kun markkinat toimivat ja hankkivat sellaista kalustoa, joka ei syrji vammaisia. Ja hyvä niin. Ei ole mitään syytä, miksi kaukoliikenteen kalusto ei voisi olla esteetöntä. Tarvittiin OB laittamaan asia kuntoon.

----------


## JaM

> Tarvittiin OB laittamaan asia kuntoon.


Liikemiehenä, poliitikkona ja ennen kaikkea pyörätuolibussien verkoston kehittämiseen liittyvien reittiliikennelupahakemusten allekirjoittajana sun on luonnollisesti pakko olla ainakin julkisesti tuota mieltä ja minä ymmärrän sen hyvin. Enkä pidä sitäkään mahdottomana, ettetkö jopa itse uskoisi tuohon.

Aikahan sen tulee näyttämään millaisia hakemuksia ja lupauksia teidän kioskistanne lähtee sitten tulevaisuudessa kun viimeinenkin siirtymäajan sopimus on päättynyt.

----------


## Allison

> Liikemiehenä, poliitikkona ja ennen kaikkea pyörätuolibussien verkoston kehittämiseen liittyvien reittiliikennelupahakemusten allekirjoittajana sun on luonnollisesti pakko olla ainakin julkisesti tuota mieltä ja minä ymmärrän sen hyvin. Enkä pidä sitäkään mahdottomana, ettetkö jopa itse uskoisi tuohon.
> 
> Aikahan sen tulee näyttämään millaisia hakemuksia ja lupauksia teidän kioskistanne lähtee sitten tulevaisuudessa kun viimeinenkin siirtymäajan sopimus on päättynyt.


Viestistäsi saattaisi tehdä virhepäätelmän, että sinä et siihen uskoisi. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön antamassa kaukoliikenteen palvelutasomäärittelyssä pyörätuolipalvelu on vaatimuksena KAIKKIEN palvelutasoluokkien yhteysväleillä. Korjaa jos olen väärässä, mutta käsittääkseni edes huipputason yhteysväleillä (kuten Helsinki-Turku tai Helsinki-Tampere) ei ollut tosiasiallisesti pääsyä kalustoon pyörätuolilla. Sähköpyörätuolia ei kukaan kuljettaja nosta korkealattiaiseen bussiin. Se olisi vielä suurempi työturvallisuusriski kuin linja-autorahdin yliraskaiden pakettien nosto kuljettajan toimesta linja-auton rahtitilaan.

Pyörätuolibussikalusto on saatavilla kaikille liikennöitsijöille, mutta toistaiseksi vain OB on tehnyt tarvittavat investoinnit. Olisin yllättänyt, jos vammaisia syrjivä kalustokonsepti estäisi esteettömän palvelun laajentamisen.

EDIT: korjattu kirjoitusvirhe / Allison

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aikahan sen tulee näyttämään millaisia hakemuksia ja lupauksia teidän kioskistanne lähtee sitten tulevaisuudessa kun viimeinenkin siirtymäajan sopimus on päättynyt.


Tämä logiikka antaisi ymmärtää että Onnibussin kalusto olisi jotenkin vähemmän optimaalista kuin perinteinen kaukobussikalusto. Näinhän ei ole. Astromegaan mahtuu enemmän matkustajia kuin tavalliseen kaukobussiin. Se on etu bisnesmallissa, joka pyrkii saamaan katteet volyymien eikä korkeiden hintojen kautta. Lisähyötynä toki pyörätuolipaikka. Perinteinen korkealattiainen kaukobussi taas on rationaalinen valinta, jos liiketoiminnan perusidea on kuljettaa mahdollisimman paljon rahtia. Eri strategiat vaativat erilaista kalustoa. Eikä Onnibussin strategia varmasti muutu kilpailun vapautuessa. Sittenhän se vasta voi kilpailla vapaasti omia vahvuuksiaan hyödyntäen. En usko että Onnibus pyrkisi replikoimaan vanhojen liikennöitsijöiden toimintamallia, vaikka saisikin, kun se kykenee omassa markkinasegmentissään paljon parempaan. Kummastelen vahvaa uskoa siihen, että perinteinen tapa järjestää suomalaista kaukobussiliikennettä olisi jotenkin luonnollinen optimi, johon kaikki pyrkisivät.

Sivumennen sanottuna matkustin joitakin viikkoja sitten ensimmäisen kerran Astromegan kyydissä Helsingistä Tampereelle. Oli erittäin tasainen kyyti, ja yläkerrassa moottorimelu oli varsin vaimea. Ja kun matkalla ei tarvinnut turhia pysähdellä, koettu matkanopeus tuntui suuremmalta kuin mitä kellon mukaan olisi voinut päätellä. Paunun kurvaukset ramppien kautta täydellä vauhdilla ja kiertelyt pitkin kyliä aiheuttavat kokemuksen hitaasta matkasta. Tasaisuus on valtti. Ja tuntuu että vasta näin kokemuksen kautta sen tajuaa.

----------


## JaM

> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön antamassa kaukoliikenteen palvelutasomäärittelyssä pyörätuolipalvelu on vaatimuksena KAIKKIEN palvelutasoluokkien yhteysväleillä.


Ilmeisesti viittaat tähän LVM:n asiakirjaan: http://www.lvm.fi/c/document_library...n%20määrittely ja tuolla nimenomaan sivulle 8 ja taulukkoon numero 2.

Kun tuota taulukkoa lukee huolellisesti huomaa heti, ettei kyseesä ole vaatimus kuten sinä väität vaan "tavoiteltava laatutekijä." Ainakin minun ymmärryksessäni on merkittävä ero asialla jota vaaditaan ja asialla jota tavoitellaan. Olette ilmeisesti lukeneet tuostakin taulukosta vain ekat rivit, koska siellä mainitaan myös yksin matkustavat lapset ja polkupyörien kuljetusmahdollisuus, joille teidän firma viittaa kintaalla? En usko, että LVM on myöskään tarkoittanut, että kunhan joku tekee jotain niin joku muu voi tehdä jotain toista - siis mahdollinen selitys, jonka mukaan muut firmat hoitavat jo yksin matkustavien lasten ja polkupyörien kuljetuksen on tähän kohtaan vähän heikko.

janihyväriselle sen verran, että en todellakaan tiedä millaisella kalustolla pikavuorobisnestä kannattaa ajaa. Todennäköisesti sellaisella, jolla sijoitetulle pääomalle saa parhaan tuoton? Saattaa olla, että sen saa Astromegalla tai sitten VDL Bovalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aikahan sen tulee näyttämään millaisia hakemuksia ja lupauksia teidän kioskistanne lähtee sitten tulevaisuudessa kun viimeinenkin siirtymäajan sopimus on päättynyt.


Onko Onnibus avannut jonkun kioskin jonnekin? Vai mitä tarkoitat?

Turussahan on vanha ratikka jäätelökioskina. Tai turkulaisittain raitsikka.

----------


## Allison

> Ilmeisesti viittaat tähän LVM:n asiakirjaan: http://www.lvm.fi/c/document_library...n%20määrittely ja tuolla nimenomaan sivulle 8 ja taulukkoon numero 2.
> 
> Olette ilmeisesti lukeneet tuostakin taulukosta vain ekat rivit, koska siellä mainitaan myös yksin matkustavat lapset ja polkupyörien kuljetusmahdollisuus, joille teidän firma viittaa kintaalla? En usko, että LVM on myöskään tarkoittanut, että kunhan joku tekee jotain niin joku muu voi tehdä jotain toista - siis mahdollinen selitys, jonka mukaan muut firmat hoitavat jo yksin matkustavien lasten ja polkupyörien kuljetuksen on tähän kohtaan vähän heikko.


En ole koskaan väittänyt, että minkään palvelutekijän kuuluisi tuoda yksinoikeutta. Ei pyörätuolipalvelun tai muunkaan laatutekijän. Pääasia on, että markkinoilla toimivat pelaajat tarjoavat näitä. Ennen OB:ta repertuaarista puuttui esteetön palvelu. Voi olla, että vieläkin vuonna 2014 joku uskoo periytyvien yksinoikeuksien olevan liiketoiminnan perusta, mutta kunhan tästä eletään vuosi-pari eteenpäin, alkanee sävelkulku muuttua.

300 kg painavan sähköpyörätuolin nostaminen korkealattiaiseen linja-autoon ei mielestäni ole työturvallisuuden kannalta mahdollista. Jo linja-autorahdin osalta olen itsekin törmännyt kuljettajana tilanteeseen, jossa 80 kg painavia autonvaraosia tuodaan perälaitanostimella varustetulla jakeluautolla linja-autoasemalle ja oletetaan, että kuljettajan selkä kestää linja-auton viereen pumppukärryillä tuodun taakan nostamisen linja-auton rahtitilaan. Uskon, että myös AKT tulee puuttumaan tähän jatkossa. Kokonaan eri asia on, onko palvelukonseptin kokonaisuuden kannalta edes mielekästä, että asiakaspalvelussa toimivan linja-autonkuljettajan kuuluu solmiokaulassa kuormata rahtipaketteja linja-autoon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kokonaan eri asia on, onko palvelukonseptin kokonaisuuden kannalta edes mielekästä, että asiakaspalvelussa toimivan linja-autonkuljettajan kuuluu solmiokaulassa kuormata rahtipaketteja linja-autoon.


Mielenkiintoinen juttu. Hiljaisilla reittiväleillä voi nimittäin olla, että tulopuoli tarvitsee sekä ne vähät matkustajat että sen vähän rahdin, jotta päästään plussalle tai edes omilleen. Jos toista ei voi olla ilman toista, rahditon bussivuoro lakkautetaan ja kuljettaja jää ilman töitä. Ei hyvä sekään.

----------


## Allison

> Mielenkiintoinen juttu. Hiljaisilla reittiväleillä voi nimittäin olla, että tulopuoli tarvitsee sekä ne vähät matkustajat että sen vähän rahdin, jotta päästään plussalle tai edes omilleen. Jos toista ei voi olla ilman toista, rahditon bussivuoro lakkautetaan ja kuljettaja jää ilman töitä. Ei hyvä sekään.


Olin taannoin Itellan logistiikkakeskuksessa vierailulla. Pelkästään Itellalla tällaisia moderneja keskuksia on Suomessa useita. Lisäksi kilpailijoilla, kuten DHL:llä, UPS:llä jne on omansa. Ne ovat täysin eri vuosituhannelta kuin vaikka Tampereen linja-autoaseman rahtimakasiini, joka muistuttaa ennemmin 1960-luvulta peräisin olevaa latoa. Itellan keskuksessa seurasin, kuinka robottilinjastolla paketit siirtyvät automaattisesti. Trukeilla lastattiin valtavia kuormayksiköitä runkoreittejä kulkeviin täysperävaunurekkoihin. Yksikkökustannus ei voi olla kuin minimaalinen. Latvat hoidetaan jakelu- ja pakettiautoilla, kuten linja-autorahdinkin tapauksessa. En ole diplomi-insinööriopinnoissani lukenut pakettilogistiikasta peruskursseja enempää, mutta pidän kilpailuasetelmaa vähintäänkin mielenkiintoisena. Eräs kymenlaaksolainen bussiyrittäjä manasi minulle, että "kuljettaja pakkaa ahtaan tavaratilan täyteen paketteja, liikennöitsijä saa sukkahousupaketista 45 senttiä, ja joutuu vieläpä ilmaiseksi tuomaan paketin takaisin kun asiakas on todennut haarakiilan liian karheaksi". Mene ja tiedä.

Kokemus on osoittanut, että ei välttämättä ole synti katsoa asioita "out of the box". Sen voinee osoittaa vaikka tämä YLE:n uutinen: http://yle.fi/uutiset/koiviston_auto...bussit/3143909





> Koiviston Autossa seurataan tarkasti kilpailijan toimia, mutta ei olla huolissaan. Yhtiössä ei uskota halpabussiyhtiön mahdollisuuksiin.
> 
> - Tiedän mitä bussin pitää tuottaa per kilometri ja tämänhetkisillä palkka- ja polttoainekuluilla yhtiön toiminta ei voi olla kannattavaa, Norrlin arvioi.
> 
> Alan suurimman yrityksen konsernijohtaja pitää markkinoita sopimattomina halpalentoyhtiöistä mallia ottavalle bussifirmalle.
> 
> - Toisin kuin lentoliikenne, linja-autoliikenne ei ole ollut kasvava ala. Bussiliikenteen tärkein kilpailija on henkilöautoilu, eikä asiakkaita tule siirtymään niin paljon autoista busseihin kuin menestymiseen tarvittaisiin, Norrlin ennustaa.
> 
> "Joustava hinnoittelu ei sovi busseihin"
> ...

----------


## Pezqu

Tässä keskustelussa on varmaan tuon 112 sivun verran niin ylistetty kun parjattukin Onnibussia, sekä muuten vaan 
keskusteltu.
Itse tuon tämän viestini verran ainakin luettavaa jos ei muuta.

On totta, että Onnibus (Onnibus.com/Onnibus Oy) on tuonut toiminnallaan kilpailua Suomen linja-autojen kaukoliikennemarkkinoille. Tämä on pakottanut myös perinteiset liikennöitsijät (Paunu, Pohjolan Liikenne yms.) alentamaan hintojaan, tai ainakin tuomaan edullisia etukäteen ostettavia nettilippuja markkinoille.

Onnibussin taru oli mielestäni ainakin alkuun kaunis: vastavoima sukuyhtiöille/parooneille, jotka ovat tehneet voittoa vuosikymmeniä yksityisillä linjaliikenneluvilla riistohinnoin. Onnibussin aloittaessa Tampere  Helsinki välillä oli pysäkkejä nykyistä enemmän, ja yritettiin sitä pysähdystä Hämeenlinnaankin saada vaan taisi ELY-keskus sen kieltää. 
Netistä löytyy monta uutista missä Onnibussin vaikuttajat parjaavat sukuyhtiöitä ja heidän aiempaa yksinoikeutta tehdä tulostaan. En tosin tiedä onko nykyinen tilanne sen parempi? Onnibussi ratsastaa bussiliikenteen vapausritarin arvolla, mutta todellisuudessa 75% on skottilaisen miljonäärin omistuksessa, jonka ansiosta uudet bussitkin on saatu hankittua (uusien astromegojen penkit ovat kyllä ihan hyvät, mutta jalkatila on suurimmassa osassa penkkejä liian ahdas. Niin ja vessahan on lähes aina tukossa/täynnä. Nooh karjavaunussa on karjavaunun mukavuus, kunhan halvalla pääsee). 

En tiedä kuinka suuri kapitalismin ja vapaan markkinatalouden kannattaja pitää olla, että pitää nykyisin Onnibussia jotenkin kultaisena/hienona yhtiönä, jota on kaikessa hienoudessaan palvottava mahtavana edelläkävijänä? Kiitän Onnibussia kilpailun avaamisesta ja tätä kautta hintojen alentamisesta, mutta en tiedä kuinka hienoa se sitten on että rahat valuvat mahdollisesti veroparatiisien kautta skottilaisen mogulin taskuun (tähän väliin voi tulla tietysti kertomaan että Onnibus on suomalainen yritys joka maksaa veronsa Suomeen, niin varmasti näin, voitollinen tulos on vaan nolla ja vähennyskelpoisissa menoissa on korkomenoja pääomalainalle (jota ei voi lyhentää?) joka on saatu emoyhtiöltä).

Aikaisempi vaihtoehtokaan jossa sukuyhtiöiden omistajat saivat rahaa varmalta lypsävältä lehmältä ei ollut reilu, mutta verrattuna nykyiseen tilanteeseen on sanottava, että ainakin kyytiin pääsi muualtakin kun Tampereelta ja Helsingistä. Nykyisinhän ollaan tilanteessa, jossa Onnibus (ja muutamat muut?) bussiyhtiöt kuorivat kermat niistä kannattavista kaupungista kaupunkiin väleistä, ja veronmaksajat pääsevät työntämään yhä enemmän rahaa subventoituun bussiliikenteeseen jotta maakuntien yhteydet saadaan turvattua (olen tietoinen, että tätä subventointia on harrastettu myös paronien aikana).

----------


## janihyvarinen

En oikein ymmärrä mikä on Pezqun pointti. Kyseessä on kuitenkin liiketoiminta eikä hyväntekeväisyys. Sekä asiakas että firma hyötyvät symbioottisesti toisistaan, ja vapaa kilpailu markkinoilla mahdollistaa innovoinnin.

Sen voin kertoa mitä olisi mahdollisesti tapahtunut ilman Onnibussia: LAL olisi saattanut onnistua lobbauksessaan, että mikään ei saa muuttua. Suomi olisi jäänyt EU:n liikenteelliseksi takapajulaksi ja autoilu olisi vain kasvanut. Joka tapauksessa mitään merkkiä kilpailusta ei vielä olisi.

Jos LAL-lobbaus ei olisi tuottanut täydellistä tulosta, VR rysäyttäisi kilpailun alkaessa Pohjolan Liikenteen kautta markkinoille kilpailevan kaukobussiverkoston ajaen vanhat paronit ulos bisneksestä väkivahvan taseen mahdollistamalla saalistushinnoittelulla. Lopputuloksena Suomessa olisi VR-konsernin hallitsema kaukoliikennemonopoli, ja sen voi kuvitella mikä hintataso olisi. Joku voisi aina yrittää vähän pienimuotoisesti kilpailla, mutta tällaiset VR ajaisi pois lyhytaikaisella saalistushinnoittelulla.

Kaukaa haettua? Ei niinkään. VRLeaksin taannoin vuotamasta strategiakalvosetistä oli selkeästi luettavissa putiikin pyrkimys rakentaa oma uusi kaukobussiverkosto, ja ajaa köyhät junista sen palveltaviksi, mikä tietysti tarkoittaa että junien hintatasoa voisi nostaa loputtomiin. Ja tämäkö sitten olisi ruusuinen tulevaisuuskuva?

----------


## iiko

> Pyörätuolibussikalusto on saatavilla kaikille liikennöitsijöille, mutta toistaiseksi vain OB on tehnyt tarvittavat investoinnit. Olisin yllättänyt, jos vammaisia syrjivä kalustokonsepti estäisi esteettömän palvelun laajentamisen.
> 
> EDIT: korjattu kirjoitusvirhe / Allison


Onhan tuota pyörätuolikalustoa ollut aiemminkin satunnaisilla firmoilla. Esimerkiksi Hj Holmströmillä oli yksi pyörätuolinostimella varustettu auto jo 80-luvulla, samoin Itä-Hämeen liikenteellä. Mutta joka tapauksessa: niukanlaisesti tuota on ollut. Lisäksi Vuorela on välillä ajellut Hamina - Helsinki -vuoroaan Scalalla, jota voinee myös pitää esteettömänä  :Wink: 

Tähän voisi todeta myös sen faktan, ettei tuota matalalattiaisuutta kannata pelkästään pyörätuolinkäyttäjille mainostaa. Kyllä lyhyt nousu on hyvä asia myös vanhuksille ja muille, joiden liikkuminen on hankalaa. Kaukoliikenneautossahan tuo esteettömyys edellyttää, että paikkoja on myös alhaalla. Lisäksi eihän tuolla tarvitse rahdinkuljetuskapasiteettiakaan heikentää: Esimerkiksi Astromegan lisäksihän VanHool valmistaa Altano-mallia, johon saa pyörätuolipaikan auton etuosaan.

----------


## tkp

> Jo linja-autorahdin osalta olen itsekin törmännyt kuljettajana tilanteeseen, jossa 80 kg painavia autonvaraosia tuodaan perälaitanostimella varustetulla jakeluautolla linja-autoasemalle ja oletetaan, että kuljettajan selkä kestää linja-auton viereen pumppukärryillä tuodun taakan nostamisen linja-auton rahtitilaan.


80kg painavia auton osia ei kuljettajan tarvitse ottaa kyytiin.




> Onnibussin aloittaessa Tampere  Helsinki välillä oli pysäkkejä nykyistä enemmän, ja yritettiin sitä pysähdystä Hämeenlinnaankin saada vaan taisi ELY-keskus sen kieltää.


Ei ely kieltänyt Hämeenlinnassa käyntiä, vaan Hämeenlinnan kaupunki vaati että jos Onnibus haluaa pysähtyä siellä, sen tulee käydä linja-autoasemalla. OB olisi halunnut käyttää vain Eureninkadun pysäkkiä ja toiseen suuntaan Paasikivenkadun pysäkkiä. Tämä ei OB:lle käynyt vaan lopetti Hämeenlinnassa käynnit kokonaan. Toki julkisuuteen annettiin ymmärtää että tämä tehtiin Paronien vaatimuksesta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kaukoliikenneautossahan tuo esteettömyys edellyttää, että paikkoja on myös alhaalla. Lisäksi eihän tuolla tarvitse rahdinkuljetuskapasiteettiakaan heikentää: Esimerkiksi Astromegan lisäksihän VanHool valmistaa Altano-mallia, johon saa pyörätuolipaikan auton etuosaan.


Onnibusin Puolan-konttorillahan noita Altanoja on kalustossaan.

----------


## Allison

Tällainen oli tullut Onnin julkiselle face-seinälle:

----------


## pehkonen

> Tällainen oli tullut Onnin julkiselle face-seinälle:


Hyvä, että on tullut palautetta. Tuossahan on myös mukana moite, koskien tuolin kiinnitystä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onnibussin taru oli mielestäni ainakin alkuun kaunis: vastavoima sukuyhtiöille/parooneille, jotka ovat tehneet voittoa vuosikymmeniä yksityisillä linjaliikenneluvilla riistohinnoin. -- Onnibussi ratsastaa bussiliikenteen vapausritarin arvolla, mutta todellisuudessa 75% on skottilaisen miljonäärin omistuksessa, jonka ansiosta uudet bussitkin on saatu hankittua --


Eihän Onnibus ole bussiyhtiöiden omistusta kritisoinut vaan yksinoikeuksien. Sillä skottilaisella miljonäärillä on tasan 0 % yksinoikeuksia Suomen bussiliikenteeseen.

----------


## Lasse

> Itellan keskuksessa seurasin, kuinka robottilinjastolla paketit siirtyvät automaattisesti. Trukeilla lastattiin valtavia kuormayksiköitä runkoreittejä kulkeviin täysperävaunurekkoihin.


Ja täysin samalla tyylillähän esimerkiksi ruotsalaiset lastaavat bussirahtinsa, takalaitanostimilla varustettuihin busseihin. Ihmekös, että sikäläiset kuljettajat eivät voi millään ymmärtää täkäläistä tyyliä tehdä rahtikuormia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:54 ----------




> Onnibusin Puolan-konttorillahan noita Altanoja on kalustossaan.


Samanlaisia Altanoja löytyy myös Megabussin britannian liikenteestä. Lisäksi esimerkiksi Lontoon tienoolla liikennöitävässä Greenline liikenteessä käytetään tasan samalla idealla rakennettuja 1-kerroksisia VanHool Alicroneja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:54 ----------




> Onnibuskin katsella muuta kalustoa käyttöönsä kun vammaisia ja liikuntarajoitteisia ei enää tarvitse käyttää keppihevosena lupien saantiin.


Onnibussin suurin omistaja käyttää kuitenkin täysin samalla idealla varustettuja busseja kaikissa maissa ja mantereilla, missä halpabussiliikennettä liikennöi. Ehkä vain, jotta voidaan käyttää ideaa keppihevosena Suomessa.

----------


## JaM

> Onnibussin suurin omistaja käyttää kuitenkin täysin samalla idealla varustettuja busseja kaikissa maissa ja mantereilla, missä halpabussiliikennettä liikennöi. Ehkä vain, jotta voidaan käyttää ideaa keppihevosena Suomessa.


*vierittää rautalankarullan paikalle...

1. Tässä keskustelussa mainittiin, että Onnibus havittelee lisäliikennettä.
2. Keskustelija tiedusteli millaisella kalustolla uutta liikennettä aiotaan ajaa.
3. Vastasin, että tässä tilanteessa ei liene muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin matalalattiainen kalusto, koska luvan saamiseksi keppihevosena on käytettävä pyörätuolipaikkaa. Pyörätuolipaikattomalla kalustolla ajettavalle liikenteelle luvan saaminen voisi käsittääkseni olla vaikeampaa, ellei mahdotonta - korjatkaa jos olen väärässä. 
4. Mainitsin, että jatkossa kun bisnes vapautuu täydellisesti, eikä keppihevosia enää tarvita, voi Onnibus katsella muutakin kalustoa linjoilleen. 
5. Se että jollakin on mahdollisuus katsella jotain muuta ei automaattisesti tarkoita sitä, että katselun jälkeen valinta osuu johonkin muuhun kuin siihen mitä on tähänkin asti käytetty. Se että Onnibus ei jonkun vuoden päästä tarvitse pyörätuolipaikkaa keppihevosena ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, etteikö sellainen voi autoista edelleen löytyä.
6. Kohta 5. ei mitenkään kumoa sitä tosiseikkaa, että luvan saaminen pyörätuolipaikattomalle kalustolle on vielä vuonna 2014 vaikeampaa kuin mitä se tulevaisuudessa tulee olemaan.

Oma lukunsa on sitten vielä se miksi Allison käänsi keskustelun kuljettajien kravatteihin kun kelvollisilla lähdeviitteillä todistin hänen väitteensä pyörätuolipaikkaan liittyvästä vaatimuksesta virheelliseksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itellan keskuksessa seurasin, kuinka robottilinjastolla paketit siirtyvät automaattisesti. Trukeilla lastattiin valtavia kuormayksiköitä runkoreittejä kulkeviin täysperävaunurekkoihin.





> Ja täysin samalla tyylillähän esimerkiksi ruotsalaiset lastaavat bussirahtinsa, takalaitanostimilla varustettuihin busseihin. Ihmekös, että sikäläiset kuljettajat eivät voi millään ymmärtää täkäläistä tyyliä tehdä rahtikuormia.


Minkälaisista kuormayksiköistä nyt tarkemmin ottaen puhutaan noissa ruotsalaisissa linja-autoissa?

----------


## Lasse

> Minkälaisista kuormayksiköistä nyt tarkemmin ottaen puhutaan noissa ruotsalaisissa linja-autoissa?


Ruotsissa linja-autorahti kuljetetaan yleensä busseilla, joiden takaosa muistuttaa enemmän kuorma-auroa kuin linja-autoa. Takaosassa on siis erillinen rahdinkuljetusosasti ja bussin perällä takalaitanostin. Ihan kuten kuorma-autoissakin. Rahtikuormat lastataan asemilla valmiiksi lavoille tai rullakoihin, jotka sitten työnnetään kyytiin trukilla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ruotsissa linja-autorahti kuljetetaan yleensä busseilla, joiden takaosa muistuttaa enemmän kuorma-auroa kuin linja-autoa. Takaosassa on siis erillinen rahdinkuljetusosasti ja bussin perällä takalaitanostin.


Tuolla lailla


http://webnews.textalk.com/upload/ar...ods_cmyk_s.jpg

----------


## antti

Mikäli vanhoihin vuoroihin ei tule ensi vuoden alussa muutoksia, on autotarve 19 doubledeckeriä + yksi vara-auto ja kilometrituotos 20400 per päivä ilman huolto ym ajoja - tarkoittaa joka autoon yli 360000 kilometriä per vuosi. Kuskitarve arvioni mukaan 53 tai 54 ilman loma ym tuurareita.
Mutta minkä takia kysymys kertalipun hinnasta autosta ostettaessa on liian vaikea tai kiusallinen (?), olisi kiva tietää pääseekö halvemmalla vai kalliimmalla jos vaihtoehtona on paronien vuoro, huomioiden myös eläkeläisalennuksen. Ainakin itse toimitan ensin asiani esimerkiksi Turussa ja vasta kun valmis paluumatkalle, alan miettimään seuraavaa kyytiä Helsinkiin. Tulee vain ylimääräistä stressiä, jos pitää etukäteen tietää paluumatkan aika.

----------


## bussifriikki

Savon Sanomat: Onnibusissa hirmuinen hässäkkä: Vessa ja rengas rikkoontuivat, vuoro myöhässä

http://www.savonsanomat.fi/uutiset/k...tiella/1917466

----------


## lark

....on seurata, miten OnniBussin kaksikerroksiset Van Hoolit selviävät tulevasta talvesta, jos edellisvuosien kaltaisia aggressiivisia lumimyräköitä, tai kunnon talvisia myrskytuulia liukkailla tiealueilla vastaan tulee. Löytyykö jostain tietoa siitä, miten nämä hollantilaisbussit ovat kestäneet poikkeuksellisen talvisisissa sääolosuhteissa, eli kovassa lumituiskussa tai tulipalopakkasessa. Eikös myös kaksikerrosbussin lämmittäminen pakkasilla ole keskimäärin yksikerrosbussin lämmittämistä haasteellisempaa, minkä lisäksi alavilla paikalla sivutuuli heiluttaa bussia rajummin, koska bussi on kevyempi ja siinä on kuitenkin ainakin 5 % enemmän kylkipinta-alaa, kuin tavallisissa korkeimmissa yksikerroksisissa pitkän matkan busseissa. Esimerkiksi Helsingistä juuri 45 minuuttia sitten Ouluun lähteneen pikavuoron korkeus on 380 cm, Van Hoolin kaksikerrosbussin tietääkseni 400 cm.

----------


## Lasse

> ....on seurata, miten OnniBussin kaksikerroksiset Van Hoolit selviävät tulevasta talvesta, jos edellisvuosien kaltaisia aggressiivisia lumimyräköitä, tai kunnon talvisia myrskytuulia liukkailla tiealueilla vastaan tulee. Löytyykö jostain tietoa siitä, miten nämä hollantilaisbussit ovat kestäneet poikkeuksellisen talvisisissa sääolosuhteissa, eli kovassa lumituiskussa tai tulipalopakkasessa. Eikös myös kaksikerrosbussin lämmittäminen pakkasilla ole keskimäärin yksikerrosbussin lämmittämistä haasteellisempaa, minkä lisäksi alavilla paikalla sivutuuli heiluttaa bussia rajummin, koska bussi on kevyempi ja siinä on kuitenkin ainakin 5 % enemmän kylkipinta-alaa, kuin tavallisissa korkeimmissa yksikerroksisissa pitkän matkan busseissa. Esimerkiksi Helsingistä juuri 45 minuuttia sitten Ouluun lähteneen pikavuoron korkeus on 380 cm, Van Hoolin kaksikerrosbussin tietääkseni 400 cm.


Samankaltaisilla, joskin Scanian alustalla, Astromegoilla on liikennöity Uumaja-Haaparanta linjaa viimeiset noin 15 vuotta ilman sen suurempia ongelmia. Toki pahimmissa myrskyissä joutuu vauhtia laskemaan.

----------


## VHi

> Samankaltaisilla, joskin Scanian alustalla, Astromegoilla on liikennöity Uumaja-Haaparanta linjaa viimeiset noin 15 vuotta ilman sen suurempia ongelmia. Toki pahimmissa myrskyissä joutuu vauhtia laskemaan.


Lähinnä ongelmaksi muodostuu liian tiukka autokierto, joka ei salli juuri minkäänlaista myöstymistä kun paluumatka alkaa 10 minuuttia bussin saapumisesta määränpäähänsä. Samasta syystä nuo vessat menevät tukkoon/täyteen.

----------


## JaM

Tässähän tulee olemaan kysymys yrityksen toimintakulttuurista. Jos toimintakulttuuri sallii, että perillä ollaan sitten kun ollaan ja pääasia on perille pääsy niin suurempia ongelmia tuskin tulee. Jos taas kulttuuri on se, että punatakkiset on sankareita, jotka vetää linjan maaliinsa aikataulun mukaan kelissä kuin kelissä niin ongelmia saattaa tulla. 

VanHool tuskin itsessään on määrättömän suuri ongelma, vaikka marginaalit pienempään kalustoon verrattuna varmasti ovatkin pienemmät. Paljonko herkemmin täydessä kuormassa oleva VanHool mätkähtää kyljelleen asti, vaikkapa sinänsä viattomassa ojaansuistumistilanteessa, kuin yksikerroksinen pikavuoroauto vastaavassa kuormassa vastaavassa tilanteessa? 

Mihinkään järjettömään onnettomuuksien sumaan en myöskään usko. Jahka yksi VanHool lähtee jonkun käsistä huolella, pysyen pari viikkoa lööpeissä, niin eiköhän toimintakulttuuri sen jälkeen muutu sitten jo ihan itsestään.

----------


## VHi

> Tässähän tulee olemaan kysymys yrityksen toimintakulttuurista. Jos toimintakulttuuri sallii, että perillä ollaan sitten kun ollaan ja pääasia on perille pääsy niin suurempia ongelmia tuskin tulee. Jos taas kulttuuri on se, että punatakkiset on sankareita, jotka vetää linjan maaliinsa aikataulun mukaan kelissä kuin kelissä niin ongelmia saattaa tulla. 
> 
> VanHool tuskin itsessään on määrättömän suuri ongelma, vaikka marginaalit pienempään kalustoon verrattuna varmasti ovatkin pienemmät. Paljonko herkemmin täydessä kuormassa oleva VanHool mätkähtää kyljelleen asti, vaikkapa sinänsä viattomassa ojaansuistumistilanteessa, kuin yksikerroksinen pikavuoroauto vastaavassa kuormassa vastaavassa tilanteessa? 
> 
> Mihinkään järjettömään onnettomuuksien sumaan en myöskään usko. Jahka yksi VanHool lähtee jonkun käsistä huolella, pysyen pari viikkoa lööpeissä, niin eiköhän toimintakulttuuri sen jälkeen muutu sitten jo ihan itsestään.


Onnettomuuksia ei välttämättä tule normaalia enempää, mutta ehkä kiukkuista asiakaspalautetta sitäkin enemmän. Tampere-Turku-välillä oli taannoin joku kaahari ratissa, tunki esim. rampilta rekan eteen. Eihän siinä mitään, kyllä maanteiden kuningas saa yrittää olla, mutta jos matkustajat huudahtelee kauhusta niin luulisi kuskin hieman miettivän, että miksikäs näin.

Itse olen Onnilla Tampere-Helsinki-väliä matkustanut eestaas noin kymmenisen kertaa ja aina on ollut sama kuvio. Turun auto tulee Kiasmalle, josta lähtee välittömästi siivouksen ja lastauksen jälkeen Tampereelle, josta lähtee takaisin Helsinkiin heti välittömästi. Joka kerta kuski on saanut mennä ihan pysähtymättä sitä 100 km vauhtia motarilla ja suhteellisin optimaalisilla kiihdytyksillä esim. Hervannassa, ja aikataulussa on oltu joko juuri ja juuri tai 5-10 minuuttia myöhässä. 

Kerran kaksi on ollut lähtö Helsingistä 10-15 min myöhässä, koska Turun auto oli myöhässä ja vastaavasti Tre-Hki on sen vartin tai jopa enemmän myöhässä, koska viivästys kertaantuu. Ekat kelit, jolloin ei voikaan enää satasta ajaa esim. myräkän tai muun yleisen huonon sään vuoksi, aiheuttavat heti kymmenien minuuttien myöhästyksen. Viisautta olisi jos Onni tinkisi tehokkuudesta ja varaisi aikaa aikataulujen väliin.

No, veikaanpa että näin ei käy ja matkustajat saavat odotella kerran jos toisenkin. Ja kyydissä oleville veikkaan mahtiohituksia lumipyryssä matelevan henkilöautojonon ohi ja ruskeaa raitaa housuihin  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussimatkaaja

Miksi linjalla f11 ei ole Astromegoja vaan yksikerroksisia rotiskoja? Kysynnän vähäisyys? Jalkatilaa melkoisesti säästetty näissä Onnibusin vanhoissa romuissa.

Sinänsä hinnoiltaan ihan kilpailukykyinen verrattuna esimerkiksi VR:ään.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miksi linjalla f11 ei ole Astromegoja vaan yksikerroksisia rotiskoja? Kysynnän vähäisyys? Jalkatilaa melkoisesti säästetty näissä Onnibusin vanhoissa romuissa.


Ei ne Astromegatkaan jalkatilaltaan mitään mukavuuden kehtoja ole.

----------


## citybus

Itse ainakin odotan tulevaa Onnibus-talvea kauhulla. Helsinki-Jyväskylä -välillä olen todistanut niin järkyttäviä ajotapoja, että entisenä linja-autonkuljettajana olen pariin otteeseen jopa maininnut niistä kuljettajalle. Edellä menevä Skoda kun ei mene siitä sen nopeammin minnekään, vaikka jo lähdössä 25 minuuttia myöhässä olevaa vuoroa kulkevalla Van Hoolilla ajaisi metrin päässä takavaloista rajoitinta vasten. Aggressiivisista ajotavoista olen kuullut myös muilta Onnibus-käyttäjiltä.

Tiedän itse entisenä kuljettajana, mitä aikataulupaine teettää, olkoonkin, että se saattaa olla kuviteltua. Jatkuva myöhästely ja toisinaan sikamaiset ajotavat kesäkuumalla eivät vain povaa kovinkaan helppoa ja matkustajien kannalta turvallista talvikautta Onnibusille.

----------


## pehkonen

> Itse ainakin odotan tulevaa Onnibus-talvea kauhulla. Helsinki-Jyväskylä -välillä olen todistanut niin järkyttäviä ajotapoja, että entisenä linja-autonkuljettajana olen pariin otteeseen jopa maininnut niistä kuljettajalle. Edellä menevä Skoda kun ei mene siitä sen nopeammin minnekään, vaikka jo lähdössä 25 minuuttia myöhässä olevaa vuoroa kulkevalla Van Hoolilla ajaisi metrin päässä takavaloista rajoitinta vasten. Aggressiivisista ajotavoista olen kuullut myös muilta Onnibus-käyttäjiltä.
> 
> Tiedän itse entisenä kuljettajana, mitä aikataulupaine teettää, olkoonkin, että se saattaa olla kuviteltua. Jatkuva myöhästely ja toisinaan sikamaiset ajotavat kesäkuumalla eivät vain povaa kovinkaan helppoa ja matkustajien kannalta turvallista talvikautta Onnibusille.


Siis kuinka monta kuolemaan johtavia onnettomuuksiia tulee alkavana talvena. No jostakin on säästettävä, että internet-lippujen hinnat saadaan painettua alas.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Siis kuinka monta kuolemaan johtavia onnettomuuksiia tulee alkavana talvena. No jostakin on säästettävä, että internet-lippujen hinnat saadaan painettua alas.


Esimerkki hyvästä toiminnasta on OnniExpress... Kukaan heidän kuskeistaan ei kaahaile ja määränpäihin saavutaan ajallaan, kiitos löysähköjen aikataulujen. (Fakta perustuu omiin havaintoihini)

----------


## pehkonen

> Esimerkki hyvästä toiminnasta on OnniExpress... Kukaan heidän kuskeistaan ei kaahaile ja määränpäihin saavutaan ajallaan, kiitos löysähköjen aikataulujen. (Fakta perustuu omiin havaintoihini)


Autokiertokin luo melkoiset paineet aikataulujen suhteen. "Vanhoilla" yhtiöllä oli mahdollista hidastaa vaikean kelin takia, kun toisessa päässä oli kapasiteettia paikkaamaan myöhästymisiä.

----------


## Rester

> Itse ainakin odotan tulevaa Onnibus-talvea kauhulla. Helsinki-Jyväskylä -välillä olen todistanut niin järkyttäviä ajotapoja, että entisenä linja-autonkuljettajana olen pariin otteeseen jopa maininnut niistä kuljettajalle. Edellä menevä Skoda kun ei mene siitä sen nopeammin minnekään, vaikka jo lähdössä 25 minuuttia myöhässä olevaa vuoroa kulkevalla Van Hoolilla ajaisi metrin päässä takavaloista rajoitinta vasten. Aggressiivisista ajotavoista olen kuullut myös muilta Onnibus-käyttäjiltä.
> 
> Tiedän itse entisenä kuljettajana, mitä aikataulupaine teettää, olkoonkin, että se saattaa olla kuviteltua. Jatkuva myöhästely ja toisinaan sikamaiset ajotavat kesäkuumalla eivät vain povaa kovinkaan helppoa ja matkustajien kannalta turvallista talvikautta Onnibusille.


No jos aikataulusuunnittelun päävastaavana on toiminut sama DI kuin aikanaan Tampereen bussiaikatauluissa sekä sen jälkeen VR:llä, niin mitä muuta voi odottaa: kaikki sujuu paperilla kuin unelma, mutta kelien "yllättäessä" koko kyhäelmä kaatuukin omaan mahdottomuutensa, varsinkin kun tässä tapauksessa yksi myöhästyminen aiheuttaa ketjuna lisää muiden myöhästymisiä. Pahoin pelkään noiden kireiksi laskettujen aikataulujen kostautuvan liukkaiden kelien aikaan, jos niihin ei talveksi tehdä mitään viilauksia.

Itsekin kuljettajana toimivana voin vain todeta, että tuo aikataulupaine tykyttää alitajuisesti takaraivossa koko ajan, vaikka itse ajaakin aina turvallisuus etusijalla.

----------


## JT

Tutkiskellessani Onnibusin ELY-hakemuksia totesin, että uusien hakemusten vuoromäärä suhteessa tilattujen bussien määrään on pienempi luin 1.7. aloittaneen liikenteen. Tämä tarkottaa sitä, että uudella kalustolla voisi periaatteessa jonkin verran (joihinkin aikoihin päivästä) löysätä nykyisiä autokiertoja Kiasmalla. Toisaalta, on muistettava, että lisääntyvä liikenne vaatii myös nykyistä enemmän huoltovaraa kalustokiertosuunnittelussa.

----------


## Madmax

Tuolla oli kommenttina että onnibussilla oli tilapäinen lupa käyttää Kiasman pysäkkiä reittiliikenteeseen ja lupa olisi vanhentunut viime kesänä. 
http://www.metro.fi/galleria/p141472...p1414721726166
Onko Helsingin kaupungilla mahdollisuus pakottaa Onnibus ajamaan jostain toimivammasta paikasta kuin nykyinen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko Helsingin kaupungilla mahdollisuus pakottaa Onnibus ajamaan jostain toimivammasta paikasta kuin nykyinen.


OnniBus.com:n nykyiset reittiliikenneluvat ovat voimassa 30.6.2024 asti. Ennen niiden umpeutumista Helsingin kaupunki ei voi puuttua asiaan (paitsi tietysti poistamalla koko pysäkin tms.). Jos Helsinki olisi halunnut puuttua asiaan, olisi se pitänyt tehdä viime kesänä, kun Helsingiltä on pyydetty lausuntoa reittiliikenneluvista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko Helsingin kaupungilla mahdollisuus pakottaa Onnibus ajamaan jostain toimivammasta paikasta kuin nykyinen.


Jatkoyhteyksien kannalta Kiasma on toimivampi kuin Kamppi. Siitä on helpompi vaihtaa lähijunaan tai Elielinaukion busseihin. Toki Kampin busseihin taas ei.

Selvittelin pari viikkoa sitten joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä työnantajani uuteen toimipisteeseen Espoossa. Reittioppaan kanssa meni kolmisen tuntia ennen kuin karu kokonaiskuva alkoi hahmottua. Samalla tajuntaan kolahti kuinka mielipuolista on että saman suunnan busseja lähtee sekä Elielinaukiolta että Kampista, kummastakin heikohkolla (osittain satunnaiselta vaikuttavalla) vuorovälillä ja täysin koordinoimatta. Leppävaarastakin pääsee, mutta sieltäkin kahdella eri linjalla, kahdesta eri laiturista. Siellä Espoon päässä taas täytyy arpoa kolmen eri pysäkin kesken mihin kannattaa mennä odottamaan, jos haluaa ensimmäiseen mahdolliseen kyytiin.

Espoon bussilinjasto vaikuttaa ei-paikkakuntalaisesta täydeltä fiaskolta. Enkä ole ollenkaan varma, että yhteydet paranevat kun metro tulee ja syö nykyisetkin rahat bussiliikenteeltä. Ja Kampin keskuksen olemassaolon logiikka ontuu, kun siitä ei ole helppoa vaihtaa juniin mitenkään. Strateginen tarkoitus lienee ollut liikennöitsijöiden toiveesta pitää bussi- ja junaliikenne erillään toisistaan (kuten Tampereellakin), jottei vain olisi mahdollista rakentaa toimivaa intermodaalista matkaketjua?

Johtopäätös on, että liikennöi Onnibus mihin tahansa, aina osa vaihtoyhteyksistä on vaikeita. Tämä ei ole Onnibussin vaan Helsingin päättömän liikennesuunnittelun vika.

----------


## tkp

> Strateginen tarkoitus lienee ollut liikennöitsijöiden toiveesta pitää bussi- ja junaliikenne erillään toisistaan (kuten Tampereellakin), jottei vain olisi mahdollista rakentaa toimivaa intermodaalista matkaketjua?


Ilmeisesti et ole ikinä käynyt maan alla Helsingin rautatieaseman ympäristössä, siellä kun on vähän täyttä? Vai mihin ajattelit että Helsingin linja-autoasema olisi pitänyt sijoittaa?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ilmeisesti et ole ikinä käynyt maan alla Helsingin rautatieaseman ympäristössä, siellä kun on vähän täyttä? Vai mihin ajattelit että Helsingin linja-autoasema olisi pitänyt sijoittaa?


Heh heh...? No olen kyllä käynyt. Kamppi Espoon liikenteen terminaalina on huono vaihtoehto. Parempi olisi tehdä linjoista heilureita, jotka ajavat Helsingin keskustan läpi. Minulle on Helsingissä muutenkin suuri ihmetyksen aihe kun busseja kurvaa keskustaan päätepysäkille ja jää odottamaan siihen lähtöaikaa. Ei vain keskustassa vaan vähän siellä sun täällä, myös Vantaalla Tikkurilassa, Espoossa Leppävaarassa jne. Seisovat bussit tuhlaavat hirmuisesti tilaa. Tampereella linjasto on pääosin heilureita eivätkä bussit seiso juurikaan Hämeenkadun varressa odottamassa lähtöä eteenpäin. Eikä busseja koskaan tyhjennetä vaan matkustajat saavat istua sisällä odottamassa lähtöä, vaikka bussi kääntyisikin takaisin tulosuuntaansa.

En ole asiantuntija Helsingin keskustan tilankäytössä, mutta sanon vain yksinkertaisesti että nykyinen nk. hajautettu matkakeskus Kamppi/päärautatieasema ei ole toimiva ratkaisu. (Ei sen toimivampi kuin Tampereen hajautettu matkakeskus.) Kampissa taidettiin edetä aika lailla kauppakeskus edellä?

----------


## JT

> Samalla tajuntaan kolahti kuinka mielipuolista on että saman suunnan busseja lähtee sekä Elielinaukiolta että Kampista, kummastakin heikohkolla (osittain satunnaiselta vaikuttavalla) vuorovälillä ja täysin koordinoimatta.


Minusta se on hyvää palvelua, että Helsingin joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjille eli pääasiassa pääkaupunkiseutulaisille tarjotaan suoria bussilinjoja lähiöistä ja esikaupunkialueilta eri puolille Keskustaa. He, jotka käyttävät joukkoliikennettä satunnaisesti tai ensimmäistä kertaa, voivat aivan hyvin käyttää hetken ajastaan itselle sopivien yhteyksien tutkimiseen. Eiköhän se parin käyttökerran jälkeen viimeistään ala paremmin hahmottumaan.

Ja mitä tulee Espoon sisäiseen bussilinjastoon, niin minusta se on ihan ok ottaen huomioon kaupungin erittäin hajanaisen yhdyskuntarakenteen.

----------


## VHi

> Heh heh...? No olen kyllä käynyt. Kamppi Espoon liikenteen terminaalina on huono vaihtoehto. Parempi olisi tehdä linjoista heilureita, jotka ajavat Helsingin keskustan läpi. ... En ole asiantuntija Helsingin keskustan tilankäytössä, mutta sanon vain yksinkertaisesti että nykyinen nk. hajautettu matkakeskus Kamppi/päärautatieasema ei ole toimiva ratkaisu. (Ei sen toimivampi kuin Tampereen hajautettu matkakeskus.) Kampissa taidettiin edetä aika lailla kauppakeskus edellä?


En nyt ehkä lähtisi vertaamaan Tamperetta ja Helsinkiä tässä asiassa, ihan maantieteellisistä syistäkin. Tampere sijaitsee kapealla kannaksella (onko se oikea sana?), jossa on runsaasti kaupunkia sekä idässä, että lännessä. Helsinki on pussin perällä, josta ainoa tie pois on keskustasta poispäin. Ja juuri siksi bussien lähtöpaikat on tällaiset kuin on: Kampista Espooseen, Rautatieasemalta itään, Elielinaukiolta länteen, noin suunnilleen.

Kampin bussiterminaali ja kauppakeskus lienee rakennettu siihen mihin se on mahtunut, eipä juuri Rautatieaseman vierellä ole vapaata tilaa makasiinien aluetta lukuun ottamatta. Suurimmalle osalle vaihtajista ei ole ongelma kävellä muutamaa sataa metriä tai taittaa yhtä pysäkinväliä metrolla ja onhan ratikkakin käytössä tällä taipaleella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko Helsingin kaupungilla mahdollisuus pakottaa Onnibus ajamaan jostain toimivammasta paikasta kuin nykyinen.


Nyt kun raitiotieremontti on ohi, mitä reittiä Turun Onnibus-linja käyttää Kiasmalta lähtiessään?

----------


## petteri

> Selvittelin pari viikkoa sitten joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä työnantajani uuteen toimipisteeseen Espoossa. Reittioppaan kanssa meni kolmisen tuntia ennen kuin karu kokonaiskuva alkoi hahmottua. Samalla tajuntaan kolahti kuinka mielipuolista on että saman suunnan busseja lähtee sekä Elielinaukiolta että Kampista, kummastakin heikohkolla (osittain satunnaiselta vaikuttavalla) vuorovälillä ja täysin koordinoimatta.


Sinun kannattaisi varmaan käyttää Googlen matkahakua lennossa, silloin voit aina valita nopeimman reitin, monta kertaa ne ovat vaihdollisiakin. Toki vain bussiliikenteen varassa oleville syrjäisemmille pisteille on usein aika huonot yhteydet.

----------


## Jykke

> Vai mihin ajattelit että Helsingin linja-autoasema olisi pitänyt sijoittaa?


Jos minä olisin asian päättänyt, niin Elielinaukio kaukobussien terminaaliksi ja sinne päättyvät paikallislinjat (+ Espoon bussiralli) Janin mainitsemina heilureina Hakaniemen suuntaan. Jos ei löydy sopivaa heiluriparia niin sitten linjan päättäri, Kamppiin, Erottajalle, Kruununhakaan tms. Matkahuollon rahtitiloiksi olisin laittanut nykyisen radanvarteen rakentuneen talon alakerran ja yläkertaan toimistotilaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nyt kun raitiotieremontti on ohi, mitä reittiä Turun Onnibus-linja käyttää Kiasmalta lähtiessään?


Taitaa olla Arkadiankatu - Pohj. Rautatiekatu - Mechelininkatu - Porkkalankatu

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuolla oli kommenttina että onnibussilla oli tilapäinen lupa käyttää Kiasman pysäkkiä reittiliikenteeseen ja lupa olisi vanhentunut viime kesänä.


Tämän päivän Hesari kirjoittaa aiheesta: Bussiyhtiöiden raju kilpailu tukkii Helsingin keskustan

----------


## Nak

> Tämän päivän Hesari kirjoittaa aiheesta: Bussiyhtiöiden raju kilpailu tukkii Helsingin keskustan


Voisiko helpoin ratkaisu olla seuraavan kaltainen? Siirretään Finnair-bussi laiturista 30 laituriin 20. 415, 451 ja 474 laiturista 31 laituriin 21. Kutsuplus laiturista 21 vaikka taksitolpalle ja OB voisi saada käyttöönsä laiturit 30 ja 31? 

Tällöin Finnair bussien ei tarvitse odotella purkulaiturissa omaa vuoroaan, kun laiturille 20 mahtuu kaksi bussia peräkkäin. Laituriin 21 jää vain yhden bussin liikenne ensi syksystä eteen päin, kun kaksi linjoista lakkautetaan kehäradan vuoksi ja kahdelle tyhjälle laiturille saadaan käyttöä.

----------


## Madmax

> Voisiko helpoin ratkaisu olla seuraavan kaltainen? Siirretään Finnair-bussi laiturista 30 laituriin 20. 415, 451 ja 474 laiturista 31 laituriin 21. Kutsuplus laiturista 21 vaikka taksitolpalle ja OB voisi saada käyttöönsä laiturit 30 ja 31? 
> 
> Tällöin Finnair bussien ei tarvitse odotella purkulaiturissa omaa vuoroaan, kun laiturille 20 mahtuu kaksi bussia peräkkäin. Laituriin 21 jää vain yhden bussin liikenne ensi syksystä eteen päin, kun kaksi linjoista lakkautetaan kehäradan vuoksi ja kahdelle tyhjälle laiturille saadaan käyttöä.


Helpoin ratkaisu olisi että Onnibus nielisi ylpeytensä menisi Kampin terminaaliin.

----------


## VHi

> Helpoin ratkaisu olisi että Onnibus nielisi ylpeytensä menisi Kampin terminaaliin.


Olisi matkustajankin kannalta parempi ratkaisu. Mukavampi sitä bussia on odottaa lämpimässä sisätiloissa kuin ryysimässä Kiasman nurkalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisi matkustajankin kannalta parempi ratkaisu. Mukavampi sitä bussia on odottaa lämpimässä sisätiloissa kuin ryysimässä Kiasman nurkalla.


Eikös just Hesarin jutussa joku satunnainen OB-matkustaja kehunut, että se Kiasman pysäkki on niin kätevä?

Kaikenlaisia mielipiteitä mahtuu tähän maailmaan, eikä kannata yrittää yleistää omaa mielipidetään koskemaan kaikkia muitakin ihmisiä.

----------


## VHi

> Eikös just Hesarin jutussa joku satunnainen OB-matkustaja kehunut, että se Kiasman pysäkki on niin kätevä?
> 
> Kaikenlaisia mielipiteitä mahtuu tähän maailmaan, eikä kannata yrittää yleistää omaa mielipidetään koskemaan kaikkia muitakin ihmisiä.


Teinkö niin? 

Kamppi tarjoaa matkustajille lämpimän odotustilan istuimineen, kioskipalvelut, WC-tilat jne. Onko siellä kuljettajille sosiaalitilat ja WC:n tyhjennysmahdollisuus? 

On päivänselvää, että jos mietitään palveluita ja matkustusmukavuutta, vetää Kamppi pidemmän korren. Okei, vaihtomatkustajan kannalta Kiasma kivempi, ja kesällä ihan kiva odottaa ulkona.

Mielipiteitä on kaikenlaisia, mutta tietynlaisia johtopäätöksiä ja olettamuksia voinee tehdä  :Smile:

----------


## j-lu

> Teinkö niin? 
> 
> Kamppi tarjoaa matkustajille lämpimän odotustilan istuimineen, kioskipalvelut, WC-tilat jne. Onko siellä kuljettajille sosiaalitilat ja WC:n tyhjennysmahdollisuus? 
> 
> On päivänselvää, että jos mietitään palveluita ja matkustusmukavuutta, vetää Kamppi pidemmän korren. Okei, vaihtomatkustajan kannalta Kiasma kivempi, ja kesällä ihan kiva odottaa ulkona.


Kamppiin tai Kiasmalle bussien vuoksi kulkevat ihmiset ovat matkalla, eikä silloin yleensä tavoitteena ole odotella mukavissa tiloissa. Aika moni on käynyt vessassakin noin 15 minuuttia sitten ennen kuin lähti kotoaan matkaan. Kiasmalle on valtaosasta kantakaupunkia helpompi tulla kuin Kampin kellariin ja varsinkin, jos sattuu olemaan matkatavaroita. Tämän ei pitäisi olla ylivoimaisen vaikea asia ymmärtää. 

Onnibus vaihtanee mieluummin Elielinaukiolle kuin Kamppiin, jos ja kun se Kiasman pysäkiltä häädetään. Parempi sijainti.

----------


## VHi

> Kamppiin tai Kiasmalle bussien vuoksi kulkevat ihmiset ovat matkalla, eikä silloin yleensä tavoitteena ole odotella mukavissa tiloissa. Aika moni on käynyt vessassakin noin 15 minuuttia sitten ennen kuin lähti kotoaan matkaan. Kiasmalle on valtaosasta kantakaupunkia helpompi tulla kuin Kampin kellariin ja varsinkin, jos sattuu olemaan matkatavaroita. Tämän ei pitäisi olla ylivoimaisen vaikea asia ymmärtää. 
> 
> Onnibus vaihtanee mieluummin Elielinaukiolle kuin Kamppiin, jos ja kun se Kiasman pysäkiltä häädetään. Parempi sijainti.


Joo no sittenhän kaikenlaisten odotustilojen rakentelu on ihan turhaa, kun kerta ihmiset mieluummin odottavat keleistä riippumatta taivasalla. En lähtisi väittämään, että suurin osa Onnin käyttäjistä on kantakaupungista, Helsinkiä ja ihmisiä asuu muuallakin. Kampin terminaalin ja Kiasman välinen matka Rautatieasemalta on muutama sata metriä Kiasman hyväksi. Metrolla yksi pysäkki enemmän.

No. Tästä voidaan kiistellä vaikka ikuisuuteen asti. Ja taidanpa jättää väliin. Keskustelupalstoilla on perinteisesti ollut tapana keskustella asioista, mutta nyt ilmeisesti mielipiteeni on väärä eikä sovellu tämän palstan henkeen.

Mutta älä suotta rupea ymmärrystäni epäilemään.

----------


## Allison

Kaksikerrosbussi lastataan keskiovesta, joka on leveä, lähellä takana olevia matkatavaratiloja ja pyörätuolikäyttäjille ainoa mahdollinen sisäänkäynti. Kampissa on pylväs juuri tuon oven kohdalla. Lisäksi Kamppia ei ole suunniteltu siihen, että 89 matkustajaa pujottelee bussin välissä pylvään ohi 15 metriä pitkän auton taakse luovuttamaan matkatavaransa, kun osa heistä tulee paluuvirtaa takaisin päin auton ovelle. Siis etuovelle, koska keskiovi on pylvään kohdalla. Oikaiskaa jos olen väärässä.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Luulenpa että Onnibus tekee pysäkin valikoinnit itse vaikka kenellä olisi mikäkin mielipide täälä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Luulenpa että Onnibus tekee pysäkin valikoinnit itse vaikka kenellä olisi mikäkin mielipide täälä.


No sehän on selvää.

----------


## j-lu

> Joo no sittenhän kaikenlaisten odotustilojen rakentelu on ihan turhaa, kun kerta ihmiset mieluummin odottavat keleistä riippumatta taivasalla.


En tiedä onko se turhaa, mutta vähän vanhanaikaista kuitenkin. Nykyään on reittioppaita sun muita liikkumisen optimointiin tarkoitettuja palveluja ja ihmiset käyttävät niitä paljon. Matkustaminen on muuttunut arkisemmaksi ja tavoitteena ovat mahdollisimman joutuisat ja sujuvat matkat. Odottaminen pyritään minimoimaan.




> En lähtisi väittämään, että suurin osa Onnin käyttäjistä on kantakaupungista, Helsinkiä ja ihmisiä asuu muuallakin. Kampin terminaalin ja Kiasman välinen matka Rautatieasemalta on muutama sata metriä Kiasman hyväksi. Metrolla yksi pysäkki enemmän.


Matkaltakin saa tulla kyytiin. Itse kyllä uskallan väittää, että suuri osa Onnibussin Kiasmalta kyytiin tulevista matkustajista asuu kantakaupungin alueella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Taitaa olla Arkadiankatu - Pohj. Rautatiekatu - Mechelininkatu - Porkkalankatu


Mikäli Turun Onnibusin reitti on oikeasti Kiasman pysäkiltä lähdettäessä tämä, niin miten ihmeessä ovat saaneet poikkeusluvan rikkoa tieliikennelakia?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mikäli Turun Onnibusin reitti on oikeasti Kiasman pysäkiltä lähdettäessä tämä, niin miten ihmeessä ovat saaneet poikkeusluvan rikkoa tieliikennelakia?




Arkadiankadulle se siitä kääntyy

----------


## Karosa

> Arkadiankadulle se siitä kääntyy


ja sulkuviivan yli mennään, että paukkuu..

----------


## bussifriikki

> ja sulkuviivan yli mennään, että paukkuu..


Kuten kuvastakin käy ilmi

----------


## Karosa

> Kuten kuvastakin käy ilmi


OnniBus.com rikkoo tuossa piittaamatta liikennesääntöjä, sekä aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita moisella ryhmittymisellä. Ei jatkoon.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Arkadiankadulle se siitä kääntyy


Heinäkuussa, Kummasti olin useasti näkemässä :Wink:  kun Astromega lähti kohti Turkua ja Arkadiankadulle kääntyminen oli mahdotonta Kiasman pysäkiltä. Sillon ajoi kiertoreittä, kumminkin pysyi aika hyvin ruuhkin ja ihmismääriin verrattuna aikataulussa vaikka lähtikin kiertelemään.

----------


## Overdriver

> Kutsuplus laiturista 21 vaikka taksitolpalle


Kutsuplus tai mikään muukaan bussi ei voi mennä taksitolpalle. Siinä on taksi- ja joukkoliikennelupien välinen ristiriita.

EDIT: Tai no, ELY-keskuksen sivuilla sanotaan, että "Tilausliikennettä linja-autolla harjoitettaessa ajoja ei saa ottaa taksiasemilta", minkä jokainen voi tulkita omalla tavallaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Heinäkuussa, Kummasti olin useasti näkemässä kun Astromega lähti kohti Turkua ja Arkadiankadulle kääntyminen oli mahdotonta Kiasman pysäkiltä. Sillon ajoi kiertoreittä, kumminkin pysyi aika hyvin ruuhkin ja ihmismääriin verrattuna aikataulussa vaikka lähtikin kiertelemään.


Kiertoreitti siis Pohjoisen Hesperiankadun kautta? Muuten pitäisi tehdä parkkipaikkakäännös.

----------


## MJG

> OnniBus.com rikkoo tuossa piittaamatta liikennesääntöjä, sekä aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita moisella ryhmittymisellä. Ei jatkoon.


On epäselvää, onko tuohon kohtaan lainkaan merkitty ryhmitysaluetta tai sulkuviivoja. Kas kun ryhmitysalue merkitään joko liikennemerkillä tai *valkoisella* ajonaistanuolella (tieliikenneasetus). Kaistojen yläpuolella on tienviitat, ei ryhmitysmerkkejä. Myös samaan suuntaan kulkevien kaistojen välisen sulkuviivan tulee olla valkoinen. Paikalla olevaa kiveystä ei ole maalattu valkoiseksi.

----------


## Karosa

> Paikalla olevaa kiveystä ei ole maalattu valkoiseksi.


Siinä kyllä on (ollut) valkoinen sulkuviiva.

----------


## pehkonen

> On epäselvää, onko tuohon kohtaan lainkaan merkitty ryhmitysaluetta tai sulkuviivoja. Kas kun ryhmitysalue merkitään joko liikennemerkillä tai *valkoisella* ajonaistanuolella (tieliikenneasetus). Kaistojen yläpuolella on tienviitat, ei ryhmitysmerkkejä. Myös samaan suuntaan kulkevien kaistojen välisen sulkuviivan tulee olla valkoinen. Paikalla olevaa kiveystä ei ole maalattu valkoiseksi.


Yläpuolella on 

631. Ajokaistan yläpuolinen viitta. Merkillä osoitetaan se liikennesuunta, jolle asianomainen ajokaista on tarkoitettu, ja tarvittaessa useammat tällaiset liikennesuunnat.

Google Mapsin kuvan mukaan ko. liitymässä näma merkit ovat risteystä edeltävässä valotolpassa ja siitä kadun yli. Samasta kohdin alkaa sulkuviiva, joten rike ....

https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.17104...mT12G5jXjg!2e0

----------


## Karosa

> Google Mapsin kuvan mukaan


Myös tiessä näkyy haaleasti nämä ryhmittymismerkit.
https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.17104...mT12G5jXjg!2e0

----------


## anttipng

> Kutsuplus tai mikään muukaan bussi ei voi mennä taksitolpalle. Siinä on taksi- ja joukkoliikennelupien välinen ristiriita.


Ongelma korjaantuu lopettamalla koko palvelu.

----------


## MJG

> Yläpuolella on 
> 
> 631. Ajokaistan yläpuolinen viitta. Merkillä osoitetaan se liikennesuunta, jolle asianomainen ajokaista on tarkoitettu, ja tarvittaessa useammat tällaiset liikennesuunnat.
> 
> Google Mapsin kuvan mukaan ko. liitymässä näma merkit ovat risteystä edeltävässä valotolpassa ja siitä kadun yli. Samasta kohdin alkaa sulkuviiva, joten rike ....
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.17104...mT12G5jXjg!2e0


Ajokaistaan yläpuolinen tienviitta ei ole velvoittava ryhmitysmerkki.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> On epäselvää, onko tuohon kohtaan lainkaan merkitty ryhmitysaluetta tai sulkuviivoja. Kas kun ryhmitysalue merkitään joko liikennemerkillä tai *valkoisella* ajonaistanuolella (tieliikenneasetus). Kaistojen yläpuolella on tienviitat, ei ryhmitysmerkkejä. Myös samaan suuntaan kulkevien kaistojen välisen sulkuviivan tulee olla valkoinen. Paikalla olevaa kiveystä ei ole maalattu valkoiseksi.





> Siinä kyllä on (ollut) valkoinen sulkuviiva.


Kyllä nämä viivat minunkin silmääni näyttävät (likaisen) valkoisilta. Tieliikenneasetuksessahan todetaan myös, että: "Tiemerkinnöillä tarkoitetaan maalaamalla tai muilla menetelmillä tienpintaan tehtyjä merkintöjä, joita käytetään joko yksin tai yhdessä liikennemerkkien kanssa liikenteen ohjaamiseen."

----------


## iiko

> Kamppiin tai Kiasmalle bussien vuoksi kulkevat ihmiset ovat matkalla, eikä silloin yleensä tavoitteena ole odotella mukavissa tiloissa. Aika moni on käynyt vessassakin noin 15 minuuttia sitten ennen kuin lähti kotoaan matkaan. Kiasmalle on valtaosasta kantakaupunkia helpompi tulla kuin Kampin kellariin ja varsinkin, jos sattuu olemaan matkatavaroita. Tämän ei pitäisi olla ylivoimaisen vaikea asia ymmärtää. 
> 
> Onnibus vaihtanee mieluummin Elielinaukiolle kuin Kamppiin, jos ja kun se Kiasman pysäkiltä häädetään. Parempi sijainti.


Kiasmalle tultaessa joudut aina harppomaan jostain muualta paikalle. Kamppiin pääsee metrolla eikä tarvitse edes mennä ulkoilmaan laiturialueella. Lisäksi niillä samoilla raitiovaunuilla pääsee Kamppiin pienellä kävelyllä, luonnollisesti ainakin ysi ja kakkonen menevät vielä lähemmäksi. Puhumattakaan Espoon terminaalista. Tokihan kaikki helppous on aina suhteellista ja riippuu siitä, mistä päin pitää paikalle päästä.

Onnibus tuskin saa itse päättää sitä, mistä he porukkaa kyytiin ottavat. Kyllä kai kaupungilla on oikeus osoittaa se paikka, mistä Onnibus lähtee jos Kampin terminaali ei OB:lle kelpaa. Ja se paikka voi olla ihan missä tahansa, vaikkapa Herttoniemessä tai Itäkeskuksessa.

Maailmalla on lisäksi erilaisin kaidejärjestelyin laitettu porukkaa järjestykseen vastaavilla lähtöpaikoilla. Ei luulisi olevan mahdotonta Kiasmallakaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä kai kaupungilla on oikeus osoittaa se paikka, mistä Onnibus lähtee jos Kampin terminaali ei OB:lle kelpaa.


OnniBus.com ajaa ainakin tällä hetkellä vain *markkina*ehtoista liikennettä, joka tarkoittaa mm., että liikennöitsijä suunnittelee reitin ja pysäkit itse. Reittiliikennelupaa hakiessa kaupungeilta pyydetään lausunto, ovatko liikennöitsijän ehdottamat pysäkit käytettävissä. Kaupunki voi lausunnossaan todeta, että liikennöitsijän ehdottama pysäkki ei ole käytettävissä, mutta ei voi määrätä käyttämään jotakin muuta pysäkkiä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllä nämä viivat minunkin silmääni näyttävät (likaisen) valkoisilta. Tieliikenneasetuksessahan todetaan myös, että: "Tiemerkinnöillä tarkoitetaan maalaamalla tai muilla menetelmillä tienpintaan tehtyjä merkintöjä, joita käytetään joko yksin tai yhdessä liikennemerkkien kanssa liikenteen ohjaamiseen."


Tarkistin Mannerheimintien alkupäässä kaistamerkintöjä tänään. Kadunpinnoite on kaistojen kohdalla punaisen sävyistä kiveä, jotka on ladottu poikkisuuntaan. Kaistat eroittavat kadunsuuntaiset kivet, joista osa on valkoisen sävyisiä. Niiden avulla tehdään muuten valkoisella maalilla tehtävät kuviot. Suojatiet on kivetty taas kadunsuuntaisesti 4 valkoista+ 4 mustaa + 4 valkoista + ... . 

Kiasman kohdalla on 3 +1 kaistaa. Sulkuviivat kivettyinä alkavat ilmamerkkien kohdalta. Lisäksi ajorataan on merkitty kaistanuolet 1 kääntyvä ja 2 suoraan. OB siis kääntäessään pysäkiltä ylittää kaksi kaistaa ja kaksi sulkuviivaa.

----------


## Rester

> Ajokaistaan yläpuolinen tienviitta ei ole velvoittava ryhmitysmerkki.


On, jos katuun on lisäksi maalattu (tai muulla tavoin merkitty) pakollista ajosuuntaa osoittavat nuolet.




> *Merkit 631 ja 632. Ajokaistan yläpuolinen viitta*
> 
> Merkkiä käytetään ajokaistakohtaiseen opastukseen. Merkki sijoitetaan ajokaistan yläpuolelle. Mikäli ajoradassa on käytetty ajokaistanuolia, tulee merkissä käytettävän nuolikuvion vastata tiemerkintöjä ajokaistakohtaisesti. Merkin yhteydessä ei käytetä merkkejä 412-415. Merkillä ei saa osoittaa tieliikennelain yleisistä säännöksistä poikkeavaa ryhmittymistä, ellei sitä ole osoitettu ajokaistanuolin.


Selvennykseksi: merkit 412-415, joita noiden yhteydessä ei saa käyttää, ovat siis pakollista ajosuuntaa osoittavia merkkejä.

----------


## JaM

OB havainto täältä periferiasta. Aamulla näkyi jalkautetun yksi VanHooli linjalle F8, eli Pori-Turku. En ole aiemmin nähnyt, vaikka monenlaista muuta häkkyrää tolla linjalla olen OB-liikenteessä nähnytkin. Alkaako Mötön tallissa olla VanHooleja niin paljon, että joutavat syrjäseuduillekin?

----------


## kuukanko

> OB havainto täältä periferiasta. Aamulla näkyi jalkautetun yksi VanHooli linjalle F8, eli Pori-Turku.


Jos se oli F8:lla vain aamun, niin se on ehtinyt vielä 12.30 Porista lähtevään F2:een.

----------


## 339-DF

Uskaltaakohan täällä kaiken väittelyn ja kiistelyn ja hyväonni/pahaonni-keskustelun lomassa kysyä ihan neutraalin kysymyksen?

Miksi Onnibusin reittinumerot ovat juuri F-alkuisia? Siis miksei vain 1, 2, 3 tai miksei vaikka W1, W2, W3? Miksi juuri F (niin kuin fortune?)?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Miksi Onnibusin reittinumerot ovat juuri F-alkuisia? Siis miksei vain 1, 2, 3 tai miksei vaikka W1, W2, W3? Miksi juuri F (niin kuin fortune?)?


Ymmärtääkseni F tulee Finlandista, vastaavasti PolskiBus.comin reitit ovat P-alkuisia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ymmärtääkseni F tulee Finlandista, vastaavasti PolskiBus.comin reitit ovat P-alkuisia.


Ja Uuden-Seelannin ManaBus.com:n reitit N-alkuisia.

----------


## Madmax

> Ja Uuden-Seelannin ManaBus.com:n reitit N-alkuisia.


N tulee todennäköisesti siitä että kaikki reitit ovat vielä pohjoissaarella north ja sitten kun mennään eteläsaarelle niin ne reitit S alkuisia.

----------


## Allison

Megabussilla reitit ovat M-alkuisia. Itse tyyppäsin linjan M23 New Yorkista Washington DC:hen. Astromegan yläkerran ekalla rivillä tietenkin.

Lopputuloksena syntyy koko maapallon kattava bussiatlas- eli globaali versio "turistista", jossa on kaikki Souterin aikataulut linjoittain.

----------


## Bussipoika

Keskustelun ohi mutta kuitenkin: Kun olin Briteissä vajaa kuukausi sitten näin Glasgown bussiasemalla megabusGold:ja. Nyt tutustuin konseptiin tarkemmin ja selvitin muun muassa, että näissä linja-autoissa on sängyt. Mielestäni Onnibus voisi katsoa isoveljen esimerkkiä ja hommata vaikka pari sängyllistä autoa Suomen pitkille reiteille (Hki-Oulu/Kajaani). Kieltääkö jokin Suomen lakipykälä sängyt busseissa, että Onnibus tai muut liikennöitsijät eivät hanki sängyllisiä busseja? http://www.megabusgold.com/

----------


## Allison

> Keskustelun ohi mutta kuitenkin: Kun olin Briteissä vajaa kuukausi sitten näin Glasgown bussiasemalla megabusGold:ja. Nyt tutustuin konseptiin tarkemmin ja selvitin muun muassa, että näissä linja-autoissa on sängyt. Mielestäni Onnibus voisi katsoa isoveljen esimerkkiä ja hommata vaikka pari sängyllistä autoa Suomen pitkille reiteille (Hki-Oulu/Kajaani). Kieltääkö jokin Suomen lakipykälä sängyt busseissa, että Onnibus tai muut liikennöitsijät eivät hanki sängyllisiä busseja? http://www.megabusgold.com/


Siitä puheenollen kuva tältä päivältä allekirjoittaneesta...

----------


## JaM

> Siitä puheenollen kuva tältä päivältä allekirjoittaneesta...


Allison on testannu ns. soteuudistusbussia. Sitten kun esimerkiksi Vaasan pohjoispuolella asuvien soteasiat hoidetaan Turusta käsin niin tohon kasitielle ilmestynee tommosia busseja makuupaikoilla, joilla sitten roudataan porukkaa Pohjanmaalta Turkuun hoidettavaksi. Ja koska toiminta on tietysti ulkoistettua ja Mötön kioskilla on jo laaja kokemus kahden kerroksen VanHooleista niin toki ootte tarjouskisassa mukana.  :Laughing:

----------


## iiko

> OnniBus.com ajaa ainakin tällä hetkellä vain *markkina*ehtoista liikennettä, joka tarkoittaa mm., että liikennöitsijä suunnittelee reitin ja pysäkit itse. Reittiliikennelupaa hakiessa kaupungeilta pyydetään lausunto, ovatko liikennöitsijän ehdottamat pysäkit käytettävissä. Kaupunki voi lausunnossaan todeta, että liikennöitsijän ehdottama pysäkki ei ole käytettävissä, mutta ei voi määrätä käyttämään jotakin muuta pysäkkiä.


Varmaan siinä vaiheessa, kun kaupunki sanoo kymmenennen kerran, että ehdotettu pysäkki ei ole käytettävissä, niin silloin viimeistään liikennöitsijäkin on sen verran fiksu, että kysyy että "hyvä on, mikä pysäkki käy?" Eihän se nyt niin voi olla, että vaikka kaupunki sanoisi, että joku pysäkki ei ole käytettävissä, niin liikennöitsijä saa siitä huolimatta liikennöidä ko. pysäkiltä?

----------


## petteri

> OnniBus.com ajaa ainakin tällä hetkellä vain *markkina*ehtoista liikennettä, joka tarkoittaa mm., että liikennöitsijä suunnittelee reitin ja pysäkit itse. Reittiliikennelupaa hakiessa kaupungeilta pyydetään lausunto, ovatko liikennöitsijän ehdottamat pysäkit käytettävissä. Kaupunki voi lausunnossaan todeta, että liikennöitsijän ehdottama pysäkki ei ole käytettävissä, mutta ei voi määrätä käyttämään jotakin muuta pysäkkiä.


Eikö ole olemassa pysäköinninvalvonta? Bussipysäkiltä pois pysäkkikilpi, pysähtyminen sallitaan vain tilausliikenteelle, pysähtymiskielto muille ja sen jälkeen pysäköinninvalvoja antaa pikavoiton jokaiselle Onnibusille.

----------


## j-lu

Sitten pitäisi vielä tietää, miksi Helsingin kaupungilla tai millään muullakaan kylällä olisi intressejä pysäköintivirhemaksuihin tai mihinkään muuhun kuin yhteistyöhön liikennöitsijän kanssa. Eikö se ole hyvä, että kaupunkilaisille tarjotaan yksityisiä joukkoliikennepalveluita?

Mitä kohtaa en nyt ymmärrä?

----------


## petteri

> Sitten pitäisi vielä tietää, miksi Helsingin kaupungilla tai millään muullakaan kylällä olisi intressejä pysäköintivirhemaksuihin tai mihinkään muuhun kuin yhteistyöhön liikennöitsijän kanssa. Eikö se ole hyvä, että kaupunkilaisille tarjotaan yksityisiä joukkoliikennepalveluita?


Katutila on kaupungissa arvokasta eikä voida lähteä siitä, että liikennöijä saa itse päättää pysäkkien käytöstä omankädenoikeudella. Järkevät bussipysäkkipaikat ovat Helsingin keskustassa todella tiukassa. Tilausbusseille on noin kaksi noutopysäkkiä, Kiasma ja Mikonkatu. Erilaiselle linjaliikenteelle on yhteensä lähes sata pysäkkiä, mm. Elielinaukiolla, Rautatientorilla ja Kampin keskuksessa. Ei ole mitenkään hyväksyttävää, että linjaliikenteen liikennöitsijä vaan ottaa jonkin pysäkin omaan käyttöönsä, vielä ilman pysäköintipaikan vuokraa.

Toki Onnibusille on ollut riitaa Matkahuollon kanssa, mutta siitä huolimatta kaukoliikenteen paikka on jossain muualla kuin Kiasmalla. Jos Kampin terminaali ei Onnisbusille kelpaa, vaikka Hakaniemestä tai Töölöstä Mäntymäen kentältä voi kyllä sitten löytyä Onnibusillekin vaihtoehtoista tilaa kaupungin kanssa asiasta neuvottelemalla ja maksamalla pysäkistä vuokraa.

----------


## j-lu

Onnibussilla on lupa käyttää Kiasman pysäkkiä.

Katutila on arvokasta, mutta sen perusteella, mitä sitä uhrataan tehottomalle henkilöautoliikenteelle, sitä ei arvosteta. Eli sun on ihan turha lässyttää jostain katutilasta, niin kauan kun et ole valmis jakamaan sitä h/k -perustaisesti. Aina kun tulee henkilöautoliikenteen karsimisesta puhe, vetoat lähinnä poliittisiin realiteetteihin. Katutilan arvokkuus on silloin sivuseikka.

----------


## petteri

Toimiva katutilan jako riippuu paljon arvostuksista ja niissä erilaisia poliittisia kantoja.

Toki jos pitää henkilöautoliikennettä vähäarvoisena kaupunkitoimintona,  voi itse-ehostukseksi soitella tuubaa h/k - perusteisella katutilatrubaduuritasolla ja käyttää tukena apukoulutason "sun on ihan turha lässyttää jostain katutilasta" argumentteja. 

Tällä hetkellä ydinkeskustan katutilasta todella suuri osuus on joukkoliikenteellä sekä kävelyllä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Katutila on kaupungissa arvokasta eikä voida lähteä siitä, että liikennöijä saa itse päättää pysäkkien käytöstä omankädenoikeudella.


Hmmm. Tampereella Paunu ja Länsilinjat seisottivat varsinkin ennen seudullisen joukkoliikenteen alkamista omia bussejaan ajojen välillä Tampereen Teatterin viereisellä pysäkillä pitkiä aikoja. Käytännössä pysäkillä oli jopa 4-5 bussia parkissa, pimeinä, niin että bussijono ulottui pitkälle Hämeensillalle. Siis kaupungin keskeisimmällä paikalla busseja parkissa ilmaiseksi! Siihen olisi kannattanut laittaa edes pysäköintimittari niin olisi tullut vähän kolikoita takaisin kaupungille. Samalla tämä kivalla tavalla todistaa, ettei ainakaan Tampereen keskustassa ole liian ahtaat kadut ratikalle.  :Wink:    JoLi on suunnitellut ilmeisesti kalustokierron sen verran tehokkaaksi, ettei autoja tarvitse säilyttää parkissa vaan ne lienevät ajossa (?).

----------


## Allison

OnniBus.com Oy:llä on Helsingin kaupungilta lupa Kiasman käyttöön ensi kesälle saakka. On hyvä kysymys, että miksi Paunulle ja Länsilinjalle on annettu oikeus Hämeensillan käyttöön parkkipaikkana samaan aikaan kun OnniBussin järjestämä Suomen tehokkain kaukoliikenne (mittarina matkustajaa per x metriä pitkä kaukoliikennebussi; eli suomeksi sanottuna täyttöaste) on mukamas koko valtakunnan ongelma Kiasmalla.

Korkein hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi sukuoikeuksia hallinnoivien yhtiöiden valitukset Vuorelan Liikenteen aidosti markkinaehtoisestaluvasta. Samalla tapaa oikeuslaitos on tähän mennessä hylännyt joka ainoan sukuoikeusyhtiön valituksen. Kiasman pysäkin osalta on nyt noussut valitus. Mietin, että koskahan nämä periytyvillä yksinoikeuksilla rahastataneet yhtiöt ymmärtävät, että on jo korkea aika alkaa tehdä oikeaa liiketoimintaa matkustajanäkökulma edellä valittamisen sijaan. Suomelle ei nimittäin käy hyvin, jos kansantuotteemme alkaa muodostua pääasiassa Asianajajatoimisto Pekka Vanhanen Oy:n juristilaskuista Väinö Paunu Oy:lle, kivien potkimisesta ja suolistokaasuista.

----------


## petteri

> OnniBus.com Oy:llä on Helsingin kaupungilta lupa Kiasman käyttöön ensi kesälle saakka. On hyvä kysymys, että miksi Paunulle ja Länsilinjalle on annettu oikeus Hämeensillan käyttöön parkkipaikkana samaan aikaan kun OnniBussin järjestämä Suomen tehokkain kaukoliikenne (mittarina matkustajaa per x metriä pitkä kaukoliikennebussi; eli suomeksi sanottuna täyttöaste) on mukamas koko valtakunnan ongelma Kiasmalla.


Kun Onnibus haki lupaa Kiasman pysäkin käyttöön, sillä oli muutama vuoro päivässä, nyt niitä on jo kymmeniä. Alun perin lupaa annettaessa ei varauduttu tuon tason kuormaan. Onnibus on käytännössä vallannut tuon pysäkin puolivahingossa. Suuren volyymin linja-autoliikenteelle on Helsingissä rakennettu useita terminaaleja, joissa myös Onnibusille on tilaa. Nykyisen lupakauden loppuessa Onnibusin on syytä siirtää terminaalinsa nykyiselle toiminnan volyymille paremmin sopivaan paikkaan eli Kiasman lupaa ei ole syytä jatkaa. Kiasma toimikoon jatkossa tilausliikenteen pysähdyspaikkana, joita on Helsingissä kovin vähän.

----------


## Rester

> Tampereella Paunu ja Länsilinjat seisottivat varsinkin ennen seudullisen joukkoliikenteen alkamista omia bussejaan ajojen välillä Tampereen Teatterin viereisellä pysäkillä pitkiä aikoja. Käytännössä pysäkillä oli jopa 4-5 bussia parkissa, pimeinä, niin että bussijono ulottui pitkälle Hämeensillalle. Siis kaupungin keskeisimmällä paikalla busseja parkissa ilmaiseksi! Siihen olisi kannattanut laittaa edes pysäköintimittari niin olisi tullut vähän kolikoita takaisin kaupungille. Samalla tämä kivalla tavalla todistaa, ettei ainakaan Tampereen keskustassa ole liian ahtaat kadut ratikalle.


Vai johtuisiko ihan siitä, että tuossa Hämeensillalla on nykyään pysäköintikielto, jonka johdosta liikennöitsijät joutuvat seisottamaan taukoilevia autojaan eri puolella keskustan pysäkkejä, taukojen määrä tuskin on mihinkään muuttunut (ainakaan sen perusteella, mitä itse tiedän). Ihan kaikessa ei kannata sokeasti syyttää paroneja tehottomuudesta, Paunulla kalustokierto oli jo aiemminkin erittäin tehokasta, jos viitsii asiaan hieman perehtyäkin.




> OnniBus.com Oy:llä on Helsingin kaupungilta lupa Kiasman käyttöön ensi kesälle saakka. On hyvä kysymys, että miksi Paunulle ja Länsilinjalle on annettu oikeus Hämeensillan käyttöön parkkipaikkana --


Kyseessä oli ihan sen poistamiseen asti liikennemerkillä osoitettu yleinen pysäkki, ei mikään sukuoikeusparkki. Kylläpä siellä Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitoksenkin (käytetään nyt sitten virallisia nimiä) autojakin parkissa oli, tilausajobusseista puhumattakaan.




> JoLi on suunnitellut ilmeisesti kalustokierron sen verran tehokkaaksi, ettei autoja tarvitse säilyttää parkissa vaan ne lienevät ajossa (?).


 Voihan Jolin kohdalla tehokkuudestakin tietenkin puhua joidenkin linjojen kohdalla; kalusto kiertää niin tehokkaasti, ettei se meinaa ehtiä päätepysäkeillekään vasta kuin 10 minuuttia myöhässä.

Tämän ketjun viesteistä paistaa kyllä se läpi, ettei osa keskustelijoista viitsi tarkistaa asioita mistään, vaan mutu-tuntumalla kirjoitetaan teksti niin, että paronit saadaan syylliseksi kaikkeen aina liukkaista keleistä lähtien kaikkeen.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Hmmm. Tampereella Paunu ja Länsilinjat seisottivat varsinkin ennen seudullisen joukkoliikenteen alkamista omia bussejaan ajojen välillä Tampereen Teatterin viereisellä pysäkillä pitkiä aikoja. Käytännössä pysäkillä oli jopa 4-5 bussia parkissa, pimeinä, niin että bussijono ulottui pitkälle Hämeensillalle. Siis kaupungin keskeisimmällä paikalla busseja parkissa ilmaiseksi! Siihen olisi kannattanut laittaa edes pysäköintimittari niin olisi tullut vähän kolikoita takaisin kaupungille. Samalla tämä kivalla tavalla todistaa, ettei ainakaan Tampereen keskustassa ole liian ahtaat kadut ratikalle.    JoLi on suunnitellut ilmeisesti kalustokierron sen verran tehokkaaksi, ettei autoja tarvitse säilyttää parkissa vaan ne lienevät ajossa (?)


Tieliikenneasetus pykälä 19§ (ohjemerkit):
"Merkit 531 ja 532
Muuta ajoneuvoa kuin linja-autoa ei saa pysäyttää eikä pysäköidä tiemerkinnöin osoitetulla matkalla merkin kummallekaan puolelle tai, jos merkintää ei ole, 12 metriä lähemmäksi merkkiä. Tälle alueelle saa kuitenkin pysäyttää ajoneuvon siihen nousemista tai siitä poistumista varten, jos se voi tapahtua linja-autoliikennettä estämättä. Merkin yhteyteen voidaan asettaa kunnan vaakuna, tariffin ja liikenteenharjoittajaryhmän tunnus, pysäkin nimi, linjojen numerotunnukset sekä linjojen päätepisteiden tai reittien nimet. Pikavuorolinjan pysäkki osoitetaan merkin 532 yhteyteen asetettavalla lisäkilvellä.
531. Paikallisliikenteen linja-auton pysäkki
532. Kaukoliikenteen linja-auton pysäkki"
Eli linja-autoa saa pysäköidä pysäkillä ja kyseinen pysäkkihän oli täysin käyttämättömänä bussiliikenteen kannalta. Periaatteessahan Keskustorin pysäkeille voisi mennä pysäköimään linja-auton ihan laillisesti, tosin ehkä se ei hyvän toimintatavan tai hyvien tapojen mukaista olisi.
Ja JoLi:n autokiertojen suunnittelu tuskin eroaa merkittävästi yksityisten toiminnasta. Useimmathan tuossa Keskustorin pysäkeillä olleista autoista oli autoja joilla kuljettaja tuli jatkamaan toista linjaa josta vapautunut kuljettaja siirtyi taas toisella autolla varikolle (tai toiselle linjalle). Eihän JoLi edelleenkään suunnittele liikenteen kuljettajien lain edellyttämiä taukojakaan, vaan liikennöitsijöiden on laskettava ja huomioitava ne itse tarjousta tehdessä. Ei ne kuljettajat tyhjästä Keskustorille linjan alkuun ilmesty vaikka JoLi niin suunnittelisikin. Totta se, että mitä enemmän "akseli pyörii kuin vekseli" sitä järkevämpää toiminta on mutta lakiakin (kuljettajien työajat ja tauotukset) on noudatettava ja siksi autot eivät yksinkertaisesti voi olla 100% liikenteessä.
Hieman samansuuntainen ongelmahan on tulossa Tampereen linja-autoasemalle jos/kun Ratinan kauppakeskuksen rakentaminen alkaa. Nykyinen takapihan pysäköintimahdollisuus linja-autoille poistuu ja käsittääkseni Tampereen osoittama tila (?) Viinikan ABC:lläkin on koko ajan pienentynyt. Puhumattakaan kasvavista siirroista LAS->pysäköintipaikka yms. Nykytyyliseen tapaan pitäisi kysyä, kuka nämä maksaa/korvaa? Vastaushan on tietysti asiakas, tavalla ja/tai toisella. Vanhassa Tampereen linja-autoasemassa ei ollut muuta vikaa kuin että se oli välillä (keväisin) pieni. Kai tämä on samaa ongelmaa, kun jotkut vaativat kävelykeskustaa täynnä kauppoja mutta jakeluajoa ei saisi olla. Ilmeisesti joukkoliikenteenkin pitäisi olla olemassa vain sen ajan kun sillä on käyttäjiä eli linja-autojen pitäisi haihtua ilmaan kun viimeinen asiakas jää pois.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämän ketjun viesteistä paistaa kyllä se läpi, ettei osa keskustelijoista viitsi tarkistaa asioita mistään, vaan mutu-tuntumalla kirjoitetaan teksti niin, että paronit saadaan syylliseksi kaikkeen aina liukkaista keleistä lähtien kaikkeen.


Aika äkkiväärä tulkinta sanotusta. Petterille näyttää olevan ongelma jos Onnibus lastaa matkustajia Kiasman edessä, mutta se jos Paunu pysäköi busseja Hämeensillalle ei ole ongelma saati liikennöitsijän vika? Onko tässä nyt samat säännöt kaikille?

Kaipa bussejakin pitää välillä jossain pysäköidä eikä se välttämättä oli liikennöitsijän vika jos kerran lailliselle pysäkille pysäköi. On kyllä aiheellista kysyä onko kaupungin keskeisin piste ja vieläpä silta ehkä sittenkään kaikkein järkevin paikka kaupungin osoittaa bussiparkiksi. Ilmeisesti ei nykyään kaupunginkaan mielestä, jos siihen kerran on kielto tullut.

Mutta Petterin argumentointi Onnibussin Kiasman-pysäkkiä vastaan lepää kyllä aika heppoisella perustalla. Jos paikkaan on pysäkki merkitty eikä niin paljon tunkua siihen ole, että täytyisi sillä perusteella rajoituksia asetella niin olisi aika vaikea nähdä millä perusteella kaupunki voisi kieltää laillisen markkinaehtoisen liikenteen miltä tahansa lailliselta pysäkiltä. Sama kysymyshän taitaa koskea Hämeenlinnan pysäkkejä (linja-autoasema vs. Eureninkadun pikavuoropysäkki). Tuollaiset rajoitukset istuvat huonosti liikenteen markkinaehtoisuuteen ja pahimmassa tapauksessa muodostavat rakenteellisen kilpailun esteen, jos näin käytännössä suljetaan yrittäjiä pois markkinoilta (esim. jos linja-autoasema on kilpailijoiden hallussa eivätkä nuo tarjoa pääsyä palveluihin syrjimättömillä ehdoilla).

----------


## VHi

> Aika äkkiväärä tulkinta sanotusta. Petterille näyttää olevan ongelma jos Onnibus lastaa matkustajia Kiasman edessä, mutta se jos Paunu pysäköi busseja Hämeensillalle ei ole ongelma saati liikennöitsijän vika? Onko tässä nyt samat säännöt kaikille? ).


Aika hauskaa on myöskin se, että kun puhutaan Kiasman ruuhkasta, vedetään mukaan Tampere ja Paunu. Nämä kaksi asiaa eivät liity keskenään toisiinsa millään lailla.

Itseäni vain hämmästyttää se into jolla Kiasman hässäkkää puolustetaan. Samalle pysäkille tulee kaksi Onnia ja joku satunnainen tiluribussi. Ihmiset ovat linnoittautuneet laukkuineen n. Metri jalkakäytävän reunasta, jotta pääsevät parhaille paikoille. Bussissa ylos tulevat yrittävät saada laukkunsa ja sisään tulevat yrittävät päästä sisään. Tilurin matkustajat yrittävät löytää autoonsa myös ja tässä seassa ajavat polkupyöräilijät huudellen ja kelloaan soittaen tien tukkiville matkustajille.

Jos olisi rahaa, voisi tilata kolme tiluribussia seisomaan pysäkille ja ihmisiä siihen suorittamaan jotain näennäislastausta. Mitenkä siinä sitten päätetään kuka on etusijalla?  :Smile: 

Yhtä kaikki, samapa se mulle on. Itse voin edelleen kantaa ne roposeni Paunulle tai Länsilinjoille, hintakin kun on melkein sama.

Paunu oli suurimpien yhteisöveron maksajien joukossa Tampereella, saas nähdä paljon skottimiljonääri maksaa veroja ensi vuonna.

----------


## Zambo

> Korkein hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi sukuoikeuksia hallinnoivien yhtiöiden valitukset Vuorelan Liikenteen aidosti markkinaehtoisestaluvasta. Samalla tapaa oikeuslaitos on tähän mennessä hylännyt joka ainoan sukuoikeusyhtiön valituksen. Kiasman pysäkin osalta on nyt noussut valitus.


Onko joku valittanut Kiasman pysäkistä aivan oikeasti, vai viittaatko HS:n artikkeliin? Siinähän mainitaan "jättänyt Kiasman tilausajopysäkin järjestelyistä kyselyn". KSV:lle lähetetyssä kyselyssä ei edes mainita Onnibusin nimeä, vaan se keskittyy täysin tilausajoliikenteen tarpeisiin. Sellaiseksihan pysäkki on rakennettu.

Perustuen mediassa olleisiin tietoihin, jossa paronien matkustajamäärät eivät juurikaan ole laskeneet ja Onnibusilla ne ovat olleet huimat, lienee johtopäätös se, että joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat kasvussa. Tämähän on hyvä asia koko alan kannalta. Tässä asiassa on kuitenkin kyse siitä, että aiheuttaako Kiasman pysäkin käyttö reittiliikenteen terminaalina _jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa_  :Wink:  tilausliikenteelle ja mitkä ovat tilausliikenteen edellytykset tarjota luotettavaa palvelua asiakkailleen ko. pysäkiltä!

Tilausajoyhtiöille kävisi mielellään lähtöpaikka lähempänä Rautatieasemaa, josta on paljon isojen ryhmien hakuja. Pyynnöistä huolimatta sellaista ei junamatkustajien kannalta järkevään paikkaan ole saatu. Mikonkadun kahden bussin paikalta luotettava operoiminen on lähes mahdotonta ruuhkaisuuden vuoksi, jolloin ainoaksi järkeväksi paikaksi jää 3-4 bussipaikan Kiasma.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhtä kaikki, samapa se mulle on. Itse voin edelleen kantaa ne roposeni Paunulle tai Länsilinjoille, hintakin kun on melkein sama.


On hyvä, että edes jollakulla on rohkeutta sanoa suoraan, mistä kenkä puristaa. Eihän siinä mistään Kiasmasta ole kyse.

Seuraavaksi voisimmekin sitten keskustella siitä, miten joku julkeaa maalata bussinsa punaisiksi  sehän on aivan hirvittävän ruma väri, eikä sen värisiä busseja ole vanhoilla kaukoyrityksillä. Ehdottomasti pitää punaiset bussit kieltää!

Myös kaksikerroksiset bussit ovat jotain aivan pöyristyttävää. Suomen oloissa sellaiset osoittavat senluonteista vastuuttomuutta ja piittaamattomuutta, että sellaisilla liikennöivältä tulisi perua toimiluvat saman tien ja pysyvästi!

----------


## deepthroat

> Aika hauskaa on myöskin se, että kun puhutaan Kiasman ruuhkasta, vedetään mukaan Tampere ja Paunu. Nämä kaksi asiaa eivät liity keskenään toisiinsa millään lailla.
> 
> Itseäni vain hämmästyttää se into jolla Kiasman hässäkkää puolustetaan. Samalle pysäkille tulee kaksi Onnia ja joku satunnainen tiluribussi. Ihmiset ovat linnoittautuneet laukkuineen n. Metri jalkakäytävän reunasta, jotta pääsevät parhaille paikoille. Bussissa ylos tulevat yrittävät saada laukkunsa ja sisään tulevat yrittävät päästä sisään. Tilurin matkustajat yrittävät löytää autoonsa myös ja tässä seassa ajavat polkupyöräilijät huudellen ja kelloaan soittaen tien tukkiville matkustajille.
> 
> Jos olisi rahaa, voisi tilata kolme tiluribussia seisomaan pysäkille ja ihmisiä siihen suorittamaan jotain näennäislastausta. Mitenkä siinä sitten päätetään kuka on etusijalla? 
> 
> Yhtä kaikki, samapa se mulle on. Itse voin edelleen kantaa ne roposeni Paunulle tai Länsilinjoille, hintakin kun on melkein sama.
> 
> Paunu oli suurimpien yhteisöveron maksajien joukossa Tampereella, saas nähdä paljon skottimiljonääri maksaa veroja ensi vuonna.


No jos ns. vanhoja toimijoita OB:n toimesta haukutaan Parooneiksi, niin kyllä vastavuoroisesti näitä ns. Halpabussi yrittäjiä pitäisi nimitellä Selkänahka-liikennöitsijöiksi. Sillä kyllähän jokainen alalla ollut tietää mikä on ainoa tapa alentaa lipun hintoja, otetaan henkilökunnan palkoista/ selkänahasta pois. OB:llahan on näköjään revitty selkänahkaa jo penkkien päällysteiksikin..

----------


## kuukanko

> Sillä kyllähän jokainen alalla ollut tietää mikä on ainoa tapa alentaa lipun hintoja, otetaan henkilökunnan palkoista/ selkänahasta pois.


Kerro ihmeessä lisää. Kauppatieteessä tunnetaan paljon muitakin tapoja alentaa hintoja, onko joukkoliikenne jotenkin erilaista niin ettei muuten yleispätevät keinot toimi siellä?

----------


## Karosa

> Kauppatieteessä tunnetaan paljon muitakin tapoja alentaa hintoja


Niin, kuten yrittämällä huijata se kesätyöntekijöiden palkoista pois.  :Wink:

----------


## iiko

> OnniBus.com Oy:llä on Helsingin kaupungilta lupa Kiasman käyttöön ensi kesälle saakka. On hyvä kysymys, että miksi Paunulle ja Länsilinjalle on annettu oikeus Hämeensillan käyttöön parkkipaikkana samaan aikaan kun OnniBussin järjestämä Suomen tehokkain kaukoliikenne (mittarina matkustajaa per x metriä pitkä kaukoliikennebussi; eli suomeksi sanottuna täyttöaste) on mukamas koko valtakunnan ongelma Kiasmalla.


Parkkipaikkana käyttäminen on eri asia kuin matkustajien ottaminen ja jättäminen, eli ei tehdä nyt tästä mitään paroonit vastaan OnniBus -ongelmaa, jota tämä ei alunperinkään ollut. Eikä kyse ole katutilan käyttämisestä pelkästään, se on myös jalankulku- ja pyöräilyliikenteen huomionti. Sehän se yksi pointti tässä kohdin minusta oli: Jos OnniBus haluaa ajella Kiasmalta, niin kannattaisi kiinnittää huomiota siihen, miten ne matkustajat poistuvat kyydistä ja miten uudet matkustajat siirtyvät kyytiin. Jos siellä on sellainen ruuhka monta kertaa päivässä kuin esim. Metro-lehden kuvissa on ollut esillä, niin se on huonoa suunnittelua. Kuten jo aiemmin sanoin, vastaavissa paikoissa muualla maailmassa on järjestelty jono erilaisten kaiteiden avulla siten, ettei jono haittaa muuta liikennettä. 

Ja luonnollisesti muilla firmoilla on sitten ihan yhtäläinen oikeus käyttää pysäkkiä omiin tarkoituksiinsa.

----------


## Rester

Kiinteät kulut ovat kaikille alalla toimijoille samat, sisältäen mm. polttoaineet, huollot sekä palkat. Koska diesel pitää jossain vaiheessa maksaa takaisin, enkä usko huoltojakaan talkoohengessä tehtävän, niin helppo tapa pitää hinnat kurissa on "unohtaa" maksaa työehtosopimuksen mukaisia palkanlisiä, etenkään kun nuoremmat eivät välttämättä edes uskalla näiden perään kysellä. Autokiertojakaan ei ilmeisimmin ole enää varaa ainakaan juurikaan kiristää.

Eli jossain vaiheessa tulee se raja, että alemmaksi ei yksinkertaisesti hinnoissa voi mikään pelisääntöjen mukaan pelaava yritys mennä tekemättä tappiota.

Kiistämätön fakta on se, että bussimatkustaminen on OB:n ansiosta saatu nousuun, mutta se, että joka kerralla jotain kautta päädytään kritisoimaan vanhojen toimijoiden asioita joskus jopa mutu-pohjalta, on lähinnä huvittavaa.

----------


## iiko

> Kerro ihmeessä lisää. Kauppatieteessä tunnetaan paljon muitakin tapoja alentaa hintoja, onko joukkoliikenne jotenkin erilaista niin ettei muuten yleispätevät keinot toimi siellä?


Tunnettua kuitenkin lienee, että liikenteenhoidon kiinteät kulut ovat jokseenkin samat kaikilla, olettaen ettei millään firmalla pyöri joku ylisuuri hallinto-osasto jossain papereita pyörittelemässä. Näin ollen hintojen alentamiseksi voidaan esimerkiksi yrittää lisätä matkustajamääriä, vaikkapa siten, että luodaan uusi hinnoittelumalli ja lisäksi laitetaan ne autot kulkemaan sellaisina aikoina, jolloin ihmisten tarvii liikkua. 

Luonnollisesti etsimällä halvempaa työvoimaa, vähentämällä huoltoa, ostamalla halvempaa kalustoa (kaluston osuus kokonaiskuluista tosin on pidemmän päälle aika pieni) voidaan mahdollisesti alentaa hintoja, mutta nämä tulevat yleensä sitten yleensä sitten jossain kohdin eteen negatiivisessa mielessä.

----------


## Kani

> Kiistämätön fakta on se, että bussimatkustaminen on OB:n ansiosta saatu nousuun


Faktoja tästä voidaan saada vasta vuosittaisista valtakunnallisista matkustajatilastoista. On varmaankin totta, että joillakin reiteillä on tapahtunut kilpailun tuomaa piristymistä, ja mielikuvaa vahvistaa alan yritysten välille syntynyt jännite. Kuitenkaan kokonaisuutena bussiliikenteessä tai joukkoliikenteessä ylipäätään ei todennäköisesti ole tapahtunut mitään merkittävää muutosta, ja monilla alueilla palvelutaso on heikentynyt. Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus on Suomessa alhainen ja polkee esimerkiksi Ruotsiin verrattuna paikallaan, eikä sitä tietenkään voi yksi yritys yksinään saada merkittävästi nousemaan.

----------


## dreamy83

Kylläpäs tämä Onnibus jaksaa herättää tunteita, se on tietysti vain positiivista. Ihmettelen vaan sitä, että kovin tuntuu monella kirjoittajalla täällä olevan jotain tuota Onnibussia ja etenkin kilpailua vastaan, mikä ei oikein mahdu ymmärrykseeni.

Mutta mitä tulee itse terminaaleihin, näen tässäkin vähän samankaltaisuutta lentoliikenteen kanssa. Todelliset halpalentoyhtiöt kuten Ryanair ja Wizz Air, lentävät toki virallisilta lentokentiltä, mutta käyttävät huomattavasti vaatimattomampia terminaalirakennelmia. Syynä tähän on haluttomuus maksaa hienoista rakennuksista. Itse matkustajana suhtaudun asiaan siten, että en matkusta millään kulkumuodolla terminaalin takia ja minusta bussia tai lentokonetta voi hyvin odottaa vaikka vesipestävässä teltassa kuhan itse kyyti sujuu luotettavasti paikasta A paikkaan B. Lentokonetta olen itseasiassa teltassa odottanutkin  :Very Happy: 

Tietysti Kiasma voi käydä myöhemmin ahtaaksi ja toiminta täytyy siirtää sen kapasiteetin vuoksi esimerkiksi Elielin aukiolle. Turussa muuten on usein myös melkoinen härdelli Onnibussin toimesta Caribian edessä. Lähinnä saattavat autot siis sotkevat alueen liikennejärjestelmää, josta huomaa että aluetta ei ole suunniteltu pikavuorotoimintaan vaan pysäkit ovat tarkoitettu kylpylähotellin tilausajoille alunperin. Tosin Caribialla tuskin ole mitään sitä vastaan, että heidän pihasta pääsee halvalla eri puolin Suomea, sehän tuonee heillekin asiakkaita. Turussa sijainti on kyllä kohtuullisen hyvä, kun miettii tuota kylpylähotellia, mutta etenkin Ylioppilaskylää ja yliopistoa, mistä varmasti tulee asiakkaita. Ainut miinus tuossa on se, että pysäkki on hivenen etäällä keskustasta ja jatkoyhteydet paikallisliikenteellä on vain kahden linjan varassa. Toki pienen kävely- tai bussimatkan päästä löytyy jo huomattavasti laajemmat jatkoyhteydet.

----------


## tkp

> On hyvä kysymys, että miksi Paunulle ja Länsilinjalle on annettu oikeus Hämeensillan käyttöön parkkipaikkana samaan aikaan kun OnniBussin järjestämä Suomen tehokkain kaukoliikenne (mittarina matkustajaa per x metriä pitkä kaukoliikennebussi; eli suomeksi sanottuna täyttöaste) on mukamas koko valtakunnan ongelma Kiasmalla.


On siinä Hämeensillalla näemmä seissyt Mötönkin bussi parkissa http://www.tamperelainen.fi/sites/de...?itok=191tV0zN

----------


## Rester

> Kylläpäs tämä Onnibus jaksaa herättää tunteita, se on tietysti vain positiivista. Ihmettelen vaan sitä, että kovin tuntuu monella kirjoittajalla täällä olevan jotain tuota Onnibussia ja etenkin kilpailua vastaan, mikä ei oikein mahdu ymmärrykseeni.


Ainakaan itselläni ei ole mitään kilpailua vastaan, mutta sitä vastaan, että mustamaalataan joka asiassa muita yhtiöitä jopa itsensä johtoportaan johtamana, ei mahdu ymmärrykseeni. Jos tuote on kunnossa, kannattaisi keskittyä siihen eräiden henkilöiden egon boostamisen sijaan. Siihen onneksi on viime aikoina siirryttykin.

Ja muutenkin tämä "Jos et ole OB:n puolella, olet vapaata kilpailua vastaan" -ajattelutapa huvittaa itseäni. Jos minulla on erimielisyyksiä vaikka Saunalahden toimintatavoista telemarkkinoilla, ei se tarkoita, että vastustaisin kilpailua tuolla(kaan) alalla. Krittistä ajattelua on mielestäni ihan tervettäkin harrastaa eri toimijoita kohtaan, eikä katsoa maailmaa hirvilinssien (tai sen enempää EB-linssien) läpi. Mulla on omat syyni kyseenalaistaa tiettyjä asioita eri yritysten toiminnassa, eikä se mielestäni tee minusta mitenkään sosialistia.

Tai jos tälle Allisonin linjalle lähdetään, niin onpahan sattunut sitäkin, että Hervantakeskuksen pysäkiltä on yritetty hätistää pysäkin etureunassa lähtöaikaansa odottavaa TKL:n bussia pois pysäkiltä OB-kuljettajien toimesta. Vaikka virallinen lähtöpysäkki paikallislinjoilla onkin Lindforsinkadun toisella puolella, tässä pysäkillä ajan tasaaminen on käytännön pakko lähtöpysäkin lyhyydestä johtuen.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ainakaan itselläni ei ole mitään kilpailua vastaan, mutta sitä vastaan, että mustamaalataan joka asiassa muita yhtiöitä jopa itsensä johtoportaan johtamana, ei mahdu ymmärrykseeni.


Minäkin voin allekirjoittaa tämän, ja tämä onkin ainoa asia, josta en Onnibus-konsernissa tykkää. Mielestäni Matkahuoltokaan ei "mustamaalaa" OB:tä ainakaan julkisesti, niin miksi OB:n täytyy tehdä sitä?

----------


## dreamy83

> Ainakaan itselläni ei ole mitään kilpailua vastaan, mutta sitä vastaan, että mustamaalataan joka asiassa muita yhtiöitä jopa itsensä johtoportaan johtamana, ei mahdu ymmärrykseeni. Jos tuote on kunnossa, kannattaisi keskittyä siihen eräiden henkilöiden egon boostamisen sijaan. Siihen onneksi on viime aikoina siirryttykin.
> 
> Ja muutenkin tämä "Jos et ole OB:n puolella, olet vapaata kilpailua vastaan" -ajattelutapa huvittaa itseäni. Jos minulla on erimielisyyksiä vaikka Saunalahden toimintatavoista telemarkkinoilla, ei se tarkoita, että vastustaisin kilpailua tuolla(kaan) alalla. Krittistä ajattelua on mielestäni ihan tervettäkin harrastaa eri toimijoita kohtaan, eikä katsoa maailmaa hirvilinssien (tai sen enempää EB-linssien) läpi. Mulla on omat syyni kyseenalaistaa tiettyjä asioita eri yritysten toiminnassa, eikä se mielestäni tee minusta mitenkään sosialistia.


Onnibus on tosiaan vähän varmaan hillinnyt viestintäänsä, koska perusviesti on varmaan jo aika pitkälti mennyt läpi. Toisaalta se, että kertoo kilpailijan tehtailevan valituksia ja alan edusjärjestön omistaman yhtiön sulkeneen sulkeneen infojärjestelmät / sulkeneen lipunmyyntijärjestelmän jne, ei minusta sinänsä ole vielä mustamaalaamista, etenkin jos viestien sisältö pitää paikkansa. Tässä viestintäkategoriassakin on lentoliikenteestä suora vertauskuva: Ryanair. Sen viestintä on todella värikästä tunnetusti ja palstamillimetrejä kertyy. Mutta niitä ei kertyisi, jos yhtiöllä ei olisi jotain mikä saa kuluttajat sen puolelle, Onnibussin ja Raiskin tapauksessa se muita halvemmat hinnat.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tietysti Kiasma voi käydä myöhemmin ahtaaksi ja toiminta täytyy siirtää sen kapasiteetin vuoksi esimerkiksi Elielin aukiolle.


Todellisuudessa on Tilausliikennepysäkki Kiasman edessä on jo tukossa. Elielinaukiolla ole ole yhtään lisätilaa. Aivan tukossa jo nyt. Ehkä Kampin metroaseman tienolle voisi tunkea pysäkin muutamalle OB:n punaiselle möhkäleelle tai sitten Erottajalle?

----------


## Knightrider

Miksei Kiasman pysäkkiä voi siirtää vanhalle kaukoliikenneterminaalille eli Kiasmaa vastapäätä Lasipalatsinaukiolle? Ainakin länsipuolisko aukiosta taitaa olla edelleen tyhjillään, sillä puolella 9 vanhaa bussilaituria edelleen paikallaan ja tilaa ainakin yhdelle pohjoisessa (varsinainen tilahan ei siihenkään lopu).

----------


## pehkonen

> Miksei Kiasman pysäkkiä voi siirtää vanhalle kaukoliikenneterminaalille eli Kiasmaa vastapäätä Lasipalatsinaukiolle? Ainakin länsipuolisko aukiosta taitaa olla edelleen tyhjillään, sillä puolella 9 vanhaa bussilaituria edelleen paikallaan ja tilaa ainakin yhdelle pohjoisessa (varsinainen tilahan ei siihenkään lopu).


Esimerkiksi sen vuoksi ettei sinne ole ajoyhteyttä. Paasikivenaukiolla on taksiasemalle katua. Muuten koko alue on torialuetta.

----------


## deepthroat

> Todellisuudessa on Tilausliikennepysäkki Kiasman edessä on jo tukossa. Elielinaukiolla ole ole yhtään lisätilaa. Aivan tukossa jo nyt. Ehkä Kampin metroaseman tienolle voisi tunkea pysäkin muutamalle OB:n punaiselle möhkäleelle tai sitten Erottajalle?


Jos nyt ihan suoraan sanotaan, niin on täysin käsittämätöntä, että OB:lle on myönnetty liikenneluvat, vaikka sillä ei ole ollut osoittaa Helsingissä päätepysäkkiä, jossa se ei häiritsisi muuta liikennettä.  Tampereella sentään kaupunki on varsin tarkkaan pitänyt huolen siitä, että halpabussiliikennöitsijät eivät häiritse paikallisliikenteen linja-autoja saati muuta liikennettä. Helsingistä muistelen tuon asukkaiden hirvittävän vastarinnan Temppeliaukion kirkolle turisteja tuoneiden turistibusseja vastaan, jonka seurauksena bussit häädettiin pois em. korttelista. Jotenkin tuntuu Helsingin kaupungin turistiliikennevihamielisyydeltä tuo OB:n lupa valloittaa keskustan ainoa tilausajopysäkki.

----------


## dreamy83

> Jos nyt ihan suoraan sanotaan, niin on täysin käsittämätöntä, että OB:lle on myönnetty liikenneluvat, vaikka sillä ei ole ollut osoittaa Helsingissä päätepysäkkiä, jossa se ei häiritsisi muuta liikennettä.  Tampereella sentään kaupunki on varsin tarkkaan pitänyt huolen siitä, että halpabussiliikennöitsijät eivät häiritse paikallisliikenteen linja-autoja saati muuta liikennettä. Helsingistä muistelen tuon asukkaiden hirvittävän vastarinnan Temppeliaukion kirkolle turisteja tuoneiden turistibusseja vastaan, jonka seurauksena bussit häädettiin pois em. korttelista. Jotenkin tuntuu Helsingin kaupungin turistiliikennevihamielisyydeltä tuo OB:n lupa valloittaa keskustan ainoa tilausajopysäkki.


Toisaalta. Nyt OB käyttää pysäkkiä lupien kanssa. Mutta entäs jos se olisikin alkanut ajamaan viikottain satoja tilausajoja Helsinkiin? Silloin se käyttäisi tuota pysäkkiä ilman lupia ja edelleen tukkien sen. Ongelman ydin siis ei ole Onnibus tai sille myönnetyt luvat, vaan Helsingin heikko kapasiteetti tilausajoliikenteelle.

Mitä tulee vapaaseen kilpailuun, se on siksi muotoutunut "jos et ole OB:n puolella, vastustat vapaata kilpailua" pitkälti siksi, että ei ole hirveästi muita täysin irti alan perinteisistä toimintamalleista olevia yrityksiä näkynyt. OnniExpress on, mutta sen lasken kilpailun avautumisen näkökulmasta samaan leiriin OB:n kanssa (sattuneesta syystä).

----------


## Knightrider

> Esimerkiksi sen vuoksi ettei sinne ole ajoyhteyttä. Paasikivenaukiolla on taksiasemalle katua. Muuten koko alue on torialuetta.


Ja sekö on kiveen hakattu? Torialuetta on ympärillä vaikka kuinka, ja ehdottamani sijainti sekä ajoyhteyden vaatimaton tilantarve ovat tyhjillään. Uutta ajorataa laitureille tarvittaisiin pohjoisesta vain 40 ja/tai etelästä vain 25 metriä. Lasipalatsinaukion laitureita käytetään tällä hetkellä korkeintaan parkkipaikkana (ja siinäkin käyttötarkoituksessa tilaa on aivan liikaa, kuvassa poikkeuksellisen paljon autoja).

----------


## petteri

> Ja sekö on kiveen hakattu?


Kyllä pitää olla aikamoinen optimisti, kun toivoo Lasipalatsin ja Turun kasarmin välisen kävelyalueen muuttamista Onnibus-terminaaliksi samaan aikaan kun Länsimetro on lähivuosina valmistumassa ja Kampin terminaalin alakerrassa on ylimääräistä terminaalikapasiteettia.

Vaikka kyllähän tuolle alueelle jotain pitäisi tehdä. Jos saisin päättää, purkaisin Turun kasarmin ja rakentaisin alueelle uudisrakennuksen joka pienentäisi liian suurta ja kolhoa Narinkkatoria ja nivoisi alueen yhteen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllä pitää olla aikamoinen optimisti, kun toivoo Lasipalatsin ja Turun kasarmin välisen kävelyalueen muuttamista Onnibus-terminaaliksi samaan aikaan kun Länsimetro on lähivuosina valmistumassa ja Kampin terminaalin alakerrassa on ylimääräistä terminaalikapasiteettia.
> 
> Vaikka kyllähän tuolle alueelle jotain pitäisi tehdä. Jos saisin päättää, purkaisin Turun kasarmin ja rakentaisin alueelle uudisrakennuksen joka pienentäisi liian suurta ja kolhoa Narinkkatoria ja nivoisi alueen yhteen.


Itse asiassa tuolle "torille" on tulossa Amos Andersonin taidemuseon lisärakennus. Samalla Lasipalatsia kohennetaan. Yhteydet metroon ja Pisaraan. http://www.amosanderson.fi/#page=t1&lang=fi*

----------


## iiko

> Kyllä pitää olla aikamoinen optimisti, kun toivoo Lasipalatsin ja Turun kasarmin välisen kävelyalueen muuttamista Onnibus-terminaaliksi samaan aikaan kun Länsimetro on lähivuosina valmistumassa ja Kampin terminaalin alakerrassa on ylimääräistä terminaalikapasiteettia.


Se paikallisliikenneterminaali ei ole tarpeeksi korkeaa tilaa, että sinne voisi kaksikerroksisella bussilla ajaa. Mutta toisaalta minusta jos kerran on linja-autoasema tehty jonnekin, niin kyllä kai sen pitäisi olla kaikkien bussifirmojen käytettävissä ihan samanlaisilla ehdoilla.

----------


## deepthroat

> Se paikallisliikenneterminaali ei ole tarpeeksi korkeaa tilaa, että sinne voisi kaksikerroksisella bussilla ajaa. Mutta toisaalta minusta jos kerran on linja-autoasema tehty jonnekin, niin kyllä kai sen pitäisi olla kaikkien bussifirmojen käytettävissä ihan samanlaisilla ehdoilla.


No kyllähän siten niinkin, mutta kun Kampin kaukoliikenneterminaalin rakentamis- ja ylläpitokustannuksiin osallistuu varsin suurella panostuksella Matkahuolto Oy, joka taasen on Linja-autoliiton jäsenyritysten omistama. Kampin kaukoliikennetrminaalia saavat Linja-autoliiton jäsenyritykset käyttää ilman rajoituksia, mutta tietenkin käyttömaksun maksaen. Ei kai S-ryhmän kauppakeskukseen ole Siwalla mitään asiaa tai ainakaan ilman korkeita käyttömaksuja / vuokria..

----------


## Jussi

> No kyllähän siten niinkin, mutta kun Kampin kaukoliikenneterminaalin rakentamis- ja ylläpitokustannuksiin osallistuu varsin suurella panostuksella Matkahuolto Oy, joka taasen on Linja-autoliiton jäsenyritysten omistama. Kampin kaukoliikennetrminaalia saavat Linja-autoliiton jäsenyritykset käyttää ilman rajoituksia, mutta tietenkin käyttömaksun maksaen. Ei kai S-ryhmän kauppakeskukseen ole Siwalla mitään asiaa tai ainakaan ilman korkeita käyttömaksuja / vuokria..


Eikös Helsingin rautatieasema ole VR:n omistama? Pitäisikö siis matkustajaliikenteen avauduttua kilpailulle VR:n kilpailijoilta periä korkeampaa maksua aseman käytöstä kuin VR:ltä? Tämä poikkeaa toki bussiliikenteestä sikäli, että vaihtoehtoja ei todellakaan ole. Toisaalta niinhän se pitäisi ilmeisesti busseillakin olla. Tässä olisi linja-autoliitolle hyvä mahdollisuus rahastukselle: jos haluat liikennöidä Helsingissä, maksat meille näin ja näin paljon..

----------


## JaM

> Tässä olisi linja-autoliitolle hyvä mahdollisuus rahastukselle: jos haluat liikennöidä Helsingissä, maksat meille näin ja näin paljon..


Olen linkannut tämän ennenkin tähän keskusteluun mutta menköön taas: http://www.kilpailuvirasto.fi/cgi-bi...r-2008-61-0960

Ja sieltä poimittuna se tämän pohdinnan kannalta oleellisin:

"Linja-autoliitto on 8.3.2011 selvittänyt virastolle Kampin terminaalin maksujen määräytymisperusteita. Liittoon kuuluvat yritykset maksavat yhteen käyntikertaan perustuvan palvelumaksun lisäksi useita muita Kampin kulujen kattamiseen liittyviä maksuja ja hallinnollisia maksuja. Mikäli kaikki liittoon kuuluvien yritysten Kampin käytöstä maksamat suorat ja epäsuorat kulut sekä linja-autoliittoon vuosittain maksetut maksut otetaan huomioon, eivät liittoon kuuluvien ja siihen kuulumattomien maksut eroa toisistaan olennaisesti."

Mikäli Linja-autoliitto sortuisi fantasioimaasi rahastuksen mahdollisuuteen syyllistyisi se todennäköisesti myös laissa kiellettyyn määräävän markkina-aseman väärinkäyttöön. Lisätietoa aiheesta: http://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita/...kayton-muodot/

Ja sivumennen sanoisin vielä tuosta Helsingin rautatieasemasta, että jos matkustajaliikenne rautateillä joskus vapautuu niin siinä vaiheessa sen paremmin Helsingin rautatieasema kuin moni muukaan VR:n nyt omistama asia ei enää voi olla VR:n omistuksessa, mutta se on toinen tarina se ja sille varmaan löytyy tästäkin palvelusta sopivampia keskusteluketjuja.

----------


## deepthroat

Tulee nyt vaan äkkinäisenä päätelmänä tästä OB- Kamppi casesta, se että jo valmiiksi köyhällä OB:lla ei ole varaa maksaa edes Kampin-terminaalin kohtuullisia käyttömaksuja, jotka ovat kaikille liikennöitsijöille saman suuruisia, vaan OB vaatii erityiskohtelua ja ilmaisia palveluita, joista muut maksavat..

----------


## tkp

> Tulee nyt vaan äkkinäisenä päätelmänä tästä OB- Kamppi casesta, se että jo valmiiksi köyhällä OB:lla ei ole varaa maksaa edes Kampin-terminaalin kohtuullisia käyttömaksuja, jotka ovat kaikille liikennöitsijöille saman suuruisia, vaan OB vaatii erityiskohtelua ja ilmaisia palveluita, joista muut maksavat..


Olisi varmaankin varaa mutta periaatteesta pitää olla Matkahuoltoa ja muita bussiyrittäjiä vastaan.




> Kiasman pysäkin osalta on nyt noussut valitus. Mietin, että koskahan nämä periytyvillä yksinoikeuksilla rahastataneet yhtiöt ymmärtävät, että on jo korkea aika alkaa tehdä oikeaa liiketoimintaa matkustajanäkökulma edellä valittamisen sijaan.


Lasket Åbergin Linjan mafiaparoneihin? Kun tietääkseni Kiasman pysäkistä ei ole valittaneet sen enempää Paunu, Länsilinjat tai mikään muukaan yritys jonka Onnibus on tähän asti laskenut em. paroneihin. Mutta Suomenojalla voidaan varmaan olla ylpeitä tästä uudesta arvonimestä  :Smile:  Yritän tässä vaan pähkäillä että mitä sukuoikeuksia Åbergin Linjalla on ollut mutta ei heti tule mieleen. Valaisetko?

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikös Helsingin rautatieasema ole VR:n omistama? Pitäisikö siis matkustajaliikenteen avauduttua kilpailulle VR:n kilpailijoilta periä korkeampaa maksua aseman käytöstä kuin VR:ltä?


VR omistaa Helsingin asemarakennuksen. Raiteet ja laiturit omistaa Liikennevirasto. Mikä tahansa liikennöitsijä voi siis aivan yhtä vapaasti ja samaan hintaan liikennöidä Helsingin asemalle kuin VR:kin. (Liikennevirastolta haetun ja saadun ratakapasiteetin puitteissa.)

----------


## JaM

Eiköhän Helsinki saa tämmöisen nousukasmaisen startup -yrityksen kuriin ja järjestykseen ilmoittamalla, että Kiasman pysäkin käyttöluvan päättymisen jälkeen käytettävissä on joko Kamppi tai sitten joku kehä ykkösen ulkopuolella sijaitseva pysäkki. Jos Kiasman käyttölupaa syystä tai toisesta jatkettaisiin niin uskon, että sinne alkaa olla tunkua muidenkin firmojen osalta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR omistaa Helsingin asemarakennuksen. Raiteet ja laiturit omistaa Liikennevirasto. Mikä tahansa liikennöitsijä voi siis aivan yhtä vapaasti ja samaan hintaan liikennöidä Helsingin asemalle kuin VR:kin. (Liikennevirastolta haetun ja saadun ratakapasiteetin puitteissa.)


Toki olisi hyvä, jos VR siinäkin tapauksessa sallisi a) lipunmyyntitilan vuokraamisen aseman sisäpuolelta tai b) vähintäänkin lipunmyyntiautomaattien tuomisen asemahalliin. Sanoisin, että järkevintä olisi silloin Liikenneviraston lunastaa tai pitkäaikaisvuokrata se aseman keskiosa itselleen. Aseman sisäpuolen aikatauluja hoitanee joka tapauksessa jo nyt Liikennevirasto. Sinänsähän en näe mitään syytä, miksei koko aseman voisi omistaa Senaatti, joka sitten vuokraisi sieltä VR:lle konttoritilat, Liikennevirastolle asematilat ja liiketilat yksityisille.

----------


## JaM

Onnibussin Facebook-sivulle ilmestyi eilen mielenkiintoinen valitus. Sen mukaan OB oli pistänyt Jyväskylään tytöille tekstaria, että VanHooli Ouluun on 25 minuuttia myöhässä. No likat oli sitten menneet Jyväskylän linja-autoasemalle tämän tiedon mukaan vain saadakseen muutaman mutkan kautta selville, että VanHooli olikin mennyt Jyväskylästä aikataulun mukaan.

FB-tarinat on tietty aina FB-tarinoita, mutta tässä yhteydessä OB tunnusti, että noin on voinut tapahtua, eli ensin ilmoitetaan asiakkaalle, että ollaan 25 myöhässä ja sitten ollaankin ajallaan. Tulee vaan mieleen, että miten mielekästä on ilmoitella mahdollisista myöhästymisistä asiakkaille mitään jos ilmoituksella ei ole minkäänlaista merkitystä vaan asiakkaan odotetaan edelleen toimivan kuin myöhästymistä ei olisikaan. Mitään muuta todellista hyötyähän   myöhästymistiedotteesta ei asiakkaalle ole kuin mahdollisuus ruuvata omia aikataulujaan sen mukaan.

----------


## tkp

> Onnibussin Facebook-sivulle ilmestyi eilen mielenkiintoinen valitus. Sen mukaan OB oli pistänyt Jyväskylään tytöille tekstaria, että VanHooli Ouluun on 25 minuuttia myöhässä. No likat oli sitten menneet Jyväskylän linja-autoasemalle tämän tiedon mukaan vain saadakseen muutaman mutkan kautta selville, että VanHooli olikin mennyt Jyväskylästä aikataulun mukaan.


Jos ob tosiaan on näin ilmoittanut niin vuoron olisi pitänyt lähteä ilmoitettu 25 minuuttia myöhemmin. Ei asiakkaalle saa ikinä ilmoittaa kellonaikaa jota ennen vuoro ehtii mennä. Toivottavasti pysäkille jääneet asiakkaat valittavat tapauksesta lupaviranomaiselle.

----------


## akilep

> Onnibussin Facebook-sivulle ilmestyi eilen mielenkiintoinen valitus. Sen mukaan OB oli pistänyt Jyväskylään tytöille tekstaria, että VanHooli Ouluun on 25 minuuttia myöhässä. No likat oli sitten menneet Jyväskylän linja-autoasemalle tämän tiedon mukaan vain saadakseen muutaman mutkan kautta selville, että VanHooli olikin mennyt Jyväskylästä aikataulun mukaan.
> 
> FB-tarinat on tietty aina FB-tarinoita, mutta tässä yhteydessä OB tunnusti, että noin on voinut tapahtua, eli ensin ilmoitetaan asiakkaalle, että ollaan 25 myöhässä ja sitten ollaankin ajallaan. Tulee vaan mieleen, että miten mielekästä on ilmoitella mahdollisista myöhästymisistä asiakkaille mitään jos ilmoituksella ei ole minkäänlaista merkitystä vaan asiakkaan odotetaan edelleen toimivan kuin myöhästymistä ei olisikaan. Mitään muuta todellista hyötyähän   myöhästymistiedotteesta ei asiakkaalle ole kuin mahdollisuus ruuvata omia aikataulujaan sen mukaan.


Muistaakseni samaa on käynyt VR:lle myös. Oli jossain lehdessä taannoin. Ensin ilmoitettu että on myöhässä ja uusi arvioitu lähtöaika, juna kuitenkin saanut otettua aikataulun kiinni ja joku "myöhästynyt" kun meni laiturille tämän arvioidun lähtöajan mukaan. 

Viestiin ehkä kannattaisi lisätä jokin huomautus ettei kannata poistua pysäkiltä kuitenkaan. 

Tälläinen myöhästymisestä ilmoittaminen on enemmän kuin kiva palvelu. Joku kuitenkin suivaantuu siitä kun bussi on myöhässä ja nyt sit siitä että se onkin aikataulussaan.

----------


## JaM

> suivaantuu siitä kun bussi on myöhässä ja nyt sit siitä että se onkin aikataulussaan.


Tätä onkin mielenkiintoisempi pohtia. Jos aikataulussa seisoo, että 15.15 mutta sitten asiakkaalle ilmoitetaan, että ollaan 25 minuuttia myöhässä niin onko bussi sen jälkeen enää aikataulussaan jos se kuitenkin lähtee 15.15. Aikataulun suhteen se toki on mutta asiakasviestinnän suhteen ei missään tapauksessa.

Kaiken kaikkiaan tämä tapaus on täydellinen epäonnistuminen OB:n asiakasviestinnältä. Kuluttaja-asiakkaille viestittäessä täytyy aivan ensimmäiseksi ymmärtää, että asiakas ei mitä todennäköisimmin ymmärrä palvelun tuotantoprosessista hevon humppaa, eikä prosessin tarvitse myöskään asiakasta kiinnostaa. Toiseksi kuluttaja-asiakkaalle suunnatussa viestinnässä kaiken on oltava mahdollisimman yksiselitteistä. Viestien on pakko olla ymmärrettävissä vain yhdellä tavalla. Jos tulkinnan varaa jätetään niin erilaisia tulkintoja tulee aivan varmasti ja sitä kautta viesti ei mene perille tarkoitetulla tavalla. 

Jos viestinnässä ilmoitetulla ajalla, tässä tapauksessa 25 minuutilla, ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa miten asiakas voi toimia niin aikaa ei tulisi edes ilmoittaa. Huomattavasti parempi vaihtoehto olisi lykätä asiakkaalle vain täsmälleen bussin aikataulunmukaisena lähtöaikana viesti, että "myöhässä, mutta tulossa." Toinen vaihtoehto on avata asiakkaalle pääsy bussin reaaliaikaiseen paikkatietoon johon on oheistettu tieto suhteesta aiottuun aikatauluun.

----------


## Rehtori

> Tätä onkin mielenkiintoisempi pohtia. Jos aikataulussa seisoo, että 15.15 mutta sitten asiakkaalle ilmoitetaan, että ollaan 25 minuuttia myöhässä niin onko bussi sen jälkeen enää aikataulussaan jos se kuitenkin lähtee 15.15. Aikataulun suhteen se toki on mutta asiakasviestinnän suhteen ei missään tapauksessa.
> 
> Kaiken kaikkiaan tämä tapaus on täydellinen epäonnistuminen OB:n asiakasviestinnältä. Kuluttaja-asiakkaille viestittäessä täytyy aivan ensimmäiseksi ymmärtää, että asiakas ei mitä todennäköisimmin ymmärrä palvelun tuotantoprosessista hevon humppaa, eikä prosessin tarvitse myöskään asiakasta kiinnostaa. Toiseksi kuluttaja-asiakkaalle suunnatussa viestinnässä kaiken on oltava mahdollisimman yksiselitteistä. Viestien on pakko olla ymmärrettävissä vain yhdellä tavalla. Jos tulkinnan varaa jätetään niin erilaisia tulkintoja tulee aivan varmasti ja sitä kautta viesti ei mene perille tarkoitetulla tavalla. 
> 
> Jos viestinnässä ilmoitetulla ajalla, tässä tapauksessa 25 minuutilla, ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa miten asiakas voi toimia niin aikaa ei tulisi edes ilmoittaa. Huomattavasti parempi vaihtoehto olisi lykätä asiakkaalle vain täsmälleen bussin aikataulunmukaisena lähtöaikana viesti, että "myöhässä, mutta tulossa." Toinen vaihtoehto on avata asiakkaalle pääsy bussin reaaliaikaiseen paikkatietoon johon on oheistettu tieto suhteesta aiottuun aikatauluun.


Hienoa että Onnibussilla viestintä toimii, ilmoitaakohan esimerkiksi Paunu myöhästymisistä asiakkaillensa? Lähtökohtaisesti tämä on hyvää palvelua. Normaalitilanteessa voisi kuvitella että asiakas ymmärtää että vaikka aikataulusta ollaan jossakin matkan kohdassa myöhässä, aikataulua voidaan ajaa myös kiinni. Lähtökohtaisesti linja-autoa tulisi kuitenkin odottaa pysäkillä aikataulunmukaisena aikana ja tämän tyyppisellä viestinnällä annetaan lisätietoa siitä miksi linja-autoa ei vielä näy. Näistä palautteista tulee oppia joten uskon etä Onnibus käsittelee myös tämän palautteen ja kehittää viestintäänsä, toinen kerta toden sanoo. Joka tapauksessa Onnibus on viestinnän osalta esimerkillinen toimija suomen linja-automarkkinassa. Muun muassa Pohjolan Liikenne on seurannut perässä ja kehittänyt viestintäänsä voimakaasti.

----------


## JaM

> voisi kuvitella että asiakas ymmärtää että vaikka aikataulusta ollaan jossakin matkan kohdassa myöhässä, aikataulua voidaan ajaa myös kiinni.


Juuri tuosta syystä kirjoitin, että "asiakas ei mitä todennäköisimmin ymmärrä palvelun tuotantoprosessista hevon humppaa, eikä prosessin tarvitse myöskään asiakasta kiinnostaa."

Tuhansia asiakkaita palvelevan yrityksen viestintä ei myöskään voi perustua "voisi kuvitella" -olettamaan. Kaiken pitää olla 100-0.

Ei tosin ollu hirveän vaikea arvata, että Paunu mainitaan tässä keskustelussa hyvin nopeasti, vaikka Paunulla ei kaiken käsityksen mukaan ole mitään tekoa OB:n viestinnän kanssa. Pian varmaan tulee joku selittämään, että koko tapaus johtui "periytyvistä yksinoikeuksista."  :Laughing:

----------


## ess

> Ei tosin ollu hirveän vaikea arvata, että Paunu mainitaan tässä keskustelussa hyvin nopeasti, vaikka Paunulla ei kaiken käsityksen mukaan ole mitään tekoa OB:n viestinnän kanssa. Pian varmaan tulee joku selittämään, että koko tapaus johtui "periytyvistä yksinoikeuksista."


Paronien peliä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Hienoa että Onnibussilla viestintä toimii, ilmoitaakohan esimerkiksi Paunu myöhästymisistä asiakkaillensa? Lähtökohtaisesti tämä on hyvää palvelua.


Kyllähän varmasti jokainen yritys palvelisi asiakkaitaan myös myöhästymis ja auton hajoamistilanteissa. Kukahan taho rakentaisi ja kustantaisi jokaiselle reitin varrella olevalle pysäkkitolpalle informaatiojärjestelmän jota voisi tässä käyttää? Luonnollisestihan niin, ettei tämän rakentamisen kustannukset kaadu loppukäyttäjän syliin? Katselin, että Onnibussin sivuilla on tuo vapaaehtoista antaa kännykkänumeronsa myöhästymisilmoituksia varten. Kuitenkaan en löytänyt mistään käsittääkseni lain vaatimaa selostusta kuka ja miten Onnibus hallinnoi näin kertyvää puhelinnumerotietokantaa? Myöskään sähköpostiosoitteiden (jota tarvitaan lipun ostossa) rekisterin hallintailmoitusta en löytänyt. Riittääkö tässä tapauksessa pelkkä verkkokaupan olemassaolo näiden yksilöitävien asiakasrekisterien ylläpitoon ja hallinnoimiseen? Vai enkö vain löytänyt sivuilta kyseisen asian tietoja?




> Joka tapauksessa Onnibus on viestinnän osalta esimerkillinen toimija suomen linja-automarkkinassa.


Jättäisin sanan esi tuosta lauseesta pois. Tietysti jos joku haluaa mm. Yhdysvalloista poliittisesta kampanjoinnista tutun järjestelmän pesiytyvän Suomeen hyvänä, niin saahan sitäkin mieltä kait olla. Yhdysvalloissahan jo pitkään poliittisissa kampanjoissa (niin presidentivaaleista kuvernöörien vaalien kautta pelkkiin edustajanpaikka vaaleihin asti) on ollut ensisijaista mustamaalata vastusta ja hänen tekemisensä. Omien tekemisien mainostaminen on ollut yleensä näille alisteista. Tätähän Onnibus:n kampanjointi oli enimmäkseen ennen Irlantilaisomistusta. Irlantilaisomistuksen (tai sijoituksen) myötä yhtiön virallinen kanta asioihin tuntuisi siistiytyneen ja muuttuneen enemmän "tosiasioihin" perustuvaksi.  Nämä siis perustuvat omiin huomioihini ja mielipiteeseeni.

----------


## Rehtori

> Katselin, että Onnibussin sivuilla on tuo vapaaehtoista antaa kännykkänumeronsa myöhästymisilmoituksia varten. Kuitenkaan en löytänyt mistään käsittääkseni lain vaatimaa selostusta kuka ja miten Onnibus hallinnoi näin kertyvää puhelinnumerotietokantaa? Myöskään sähköpostiosoitteiden (jota tarvitaan lipun ostossa) rekisterin hallintailmoitusta en löytänyt. Riittääkö tässä tapauksessa pelkkä verkkokaupan olemassaolo näiden yksilöitävien asiakasrekisterien ylläpitoon ja hallinnoimiseen? Vai enkö vain löytänyt sivuilta kyseisen asian tietoja?
> 
> 
> 
> Jättäisin sanan esi tuosta lauseesta pois. Tietysti jos joku haluaa mm. Yhdysvalloista poliittisesta kampanjoinnista tutun järjestelmän pesiytyvän Suomeen hyvänä, niin saahan sitäkin mieltä kait olla. Yhdysvalloissahan jo pitkään poliittisissa kampanjoissa (niin presidentivaaleista kuvernöörien vaalien kautta pelkkiin edustajanpaikka vaaleihin asti) on ollut ensisijaista mustamaalata vastusta ja hänen tekemisensä. Omien tekemisien mainostaminen on ollut yleensä näille alisteista. Tätähän Onnibus:n kampanjointi oli enimmäkseen ennen Irlantilaisomistusta. Irlantilaisomistuksen (tai sijoituksen) myötä yhtiön virallinen kanta asioihin tuntuisi siistiytyneen ja muuttuneen enemmän "tosiasioihin" perustuvaksi.  Nämä siis perustuvat omiin huomioihini ja mielipiteeseeni.


Erittäin hyviä huomioita Admiral Observerilta. Lain mukaan verkkopalveluissa joissa kerätään henkilötietoja tulee olla esillä rekisteriseloste. Rekisteriselosteeseen liittyviä asioita on käsitelty käyttöehdoissa, mutta se ei silti ole rekisteriseloste. http://www.tietosuoja.fi/fi/index/us...riseloste.html. EB:n verkkokaupassa rekisteriseloste on esimerkillisen hyvin esillä.

Olen samaa mieltä kilpailijoiden mustamaalaamisesta. Se on onneksi vähentynyt ja nykyisin mielestäni viestintä on esimerkillistä. Alkuaikoina uskoisin tämän mustamaalaamisen johtuneen lähinnä kokemattomuudesta ja ammattitaidon puutteesta, mutta kaiken takana on varmasti ollut näkyvyyden hakeminen. Onnibus on valjastanut viestinnän hyvin markkinoinnin apuvälineeksi. Linja on nyt selvästi muuttunut ja puskista huuteleminen on loppunut, tavoite näkyvyyden osalta siis saavutettu. Myös viestintään on varmasti vaikuttanut se että nykyisin Onnibus käyttää ammattimaista viestintätoimistoa viestinnän tekemiseen. Joka tapauksessa itseäni harmittaa kilpailijoiden mustamaalaaminen mitä matkan varella on esiintynyt. Olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä näin sivusta katsoen että Suomesta ei löydy montaa linja-autoyhtiötä jolla viestintä on yhtä korkealla tasolla.

----------


## Pezqu

Jään popcornit kädessä odottamaan, kun joku valittaa tästä rekisteriseloste asiasta tietosuojavaltuutetulle. Tämän jälkeen Onnibus syyttää parooneita tästäkin asiasta.
Jos kuitenkaan ei sorruta syyttämään parooneita, niin seuraava vaihtoehto on syyttää valtiota järkyttävästä lainsäädännöstä (onhan sen pakko olla jonkun muun vika jos itse tekee virheen).

----------


## dreamy83

> Jättäisin sanan esi tuosta lauseesta pois. Tietysti jos joku haluaa mm. Yhdysvalloista poliittisesta kampanjoinnista tutun järjestelmän pesiytyvän Suomeen hyvänä, niin saahan sitäkin mieltä kait olla. Yhdysvalloissahan jo pitkään poliittisissa kampanjoissa (niin presidentivaaleista kuvernöörien vaalien kautta pelkkiin edustajanpaikka vaaleihin asti) on ollut ensisijaista mustamaalata vastusta ja hänen tekemisensä. Omien tekemisien mainostaminen on ollut yleensä näille alisteista. Tätähän Onnibus:n kampanjointi oli enimmäkseen ennen Irlantilaisomistusta. Irlantilaisomistuksen (tai sijoituksen) myötä yhtiön virallinen kanta asioihin tuntuisi siistiytyneen ja muuttuneen enemmän "tosiasioihin" perustuvaksi.  Nämä siis perustuvat omiin huomioihini ja mielipiteeseeni.


Ensinnäkin, Onnibus ei ole irlantilaisessa omistuksessa eikä saanut sieltä myöskään sijotusta, vaan kyseessä on skotlantilaisesta omistuksesta / sijoituksesta.

Mustamaalaamista tai ei, niin tosiasioihin se on aiemminkin perustunut. Alalla oli aika luutuneet ja pölyttyneet rakenteet, joka johti siihen että hinnat olivat käyttäjälle huippukalliita ja palvelu kehnoa. Ala ei siis kehittynyt. Se, että alkuvaiheessa Onnibus kertoi perinteisten toimijoiden valittaneen oikeuteen about jokaisesta Onnibussin luvasta, on asiallista viestintää mikäli se piti paikkansa. Viestin läpimenoon vaikuttaa olennaisesti se, että alan säätely on johtanut mainittuihin ilmiöihin koskien hintoja, palvelua ja huonoa täyttöastetta. Tämä sääntely on ollut juuri yksi sellainen tässä maassa ollut turha lain asettama este kasvulle ja kehitykselle, mikä olisi pitänyt purkaa nykytilan muotoiseksi jo ajat sitten. Ja asiakkaat ovat yleisesti ottaen sitä mieltä, että kilpailun avautuminen on hyvä asia, halusi perinteiset toimijat sitä tai eivät. Yksikään liikeyritys kun ei päätä menestyksestä, vaan siitä päättää vain kuluttajat. Lisäksi ilman kilpailua ei synny laatua eikä tehokkuutta. Onnibus on hoitanut viestinnän todellakin esimerkillisesti, sillä toimialan saamat palstamillimetrit ovat epäilemättä rajussa kasvussa. 

Sinänsä pidän todellakin oikeana sitä, että oikeuslaitos ei ole kumonnut yhtäkään halpayhtiöiden lupaa. Jos se olisi sen tehnyt, olisi paljastunut erittäin iso virhe lainsäädännössä. Vai onko joku tästä eri mieltä?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ensinnäkin, Onnibus ei ole irlantilaisessa omistuksessa eikä saanut sieltä myöskään sijotusta, vaan kyseessä on skotlantilaisesta omistuksesta / sijoituksesta.


Kiitos ja anteeksi. En tiedä mistä tuon Irlannin tuonne kirjoitin enkä edes huomannut sitä oikolukiessa. Todellakin Skotlantilaisesta omistuksesta/rahoituksesta siis kyse.

----------


## 339-DF

On tämä keskustelu hurmaavaa. Eiköhän Onni toimi myöhästymistekstiviestien ja lippuostossähköpostien kanssa ihan samalla tavalla kuin isoveljet VR ja Finnair.

----------


## late-

> Muistaakseni samaa on käynyt VR:lle myös. Oli jossain lehdessä taannoin. Ensin ilmoitettu että on myöhässä ja uusi arvioitu lähtöaika, juna kuitenkin saanut otettua aikataulun kiinni ja joku "myöhästynyt" kun meni laiturille tämän arvioidun lähtöajan mukaan.


VR:n linja käsittääkseni on, että ainakin laiturinäytöissä näkyvä arvioitu uusi aika on vain arvio ja ennen sitä voidaan lähteä. Minusta tulkinta on asiakkaalle vihamielinen, mutta olen todistanut sitä käytännössäkin. Olen myös päätellyt, että näyttöihin laitetaan yleensä hiukan optimistisia arvioita, jotta ennen arvioitua aikaa lähtemisen riski olisi pieni.

----------


## kuukanko

F4:lle Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin 13.30 lähti tänään kaksi Astromegaa (F302 ja F318).

----------


## kuukanko

Pirkanmaan ELY-keskus on myöntänyt haetun reittiliikenneluvan Helsinki - Vaasa. Päätöksen mukaan Kiasman pysäkki on käytettävissä maaliskuun 2015 loppuun saakka.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.com tilaa 20 uutta Astromegaa: OnniBus.com:n tiedote

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Pirkanmaan ELY-keskus on myöntänyt haetun reittiliikenneluvan Helsinki - Vaasa.


Koska reitti alkaa ja ajetaanko mitä reittiä? Veikkaan että noin 6 tuntia päästä päähän matka-aika.

----------


## Madmax

> Koska reitti alkaa ja ajetaanko mitä reittiä? Veikkaan että noin 6 tuntia päästä päähän matka-aika.


Katso tuosta 

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...5-d7c0622f9cde

----------


## anttipng

Montako autoa tuohon Vaasan liikenteeseen tarvitaan? Osaako kukaan arvioida?

----------


## Allison

Yhdessä Kuopion lisäysten kanssa tarvitaan kolme Astromegaa lisää.

----------


## Allison

Talouselämä kirjoittaa: "Onnibus.com mullisti linja-autoalan - "Näkisin niin, että kaikki eivät pysty toimimaan" "

http://summa.talentum.fi/article/te/uutiset/121697

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBusin kaikki lähdöt eivät olekaan enää ihan niin halpoja:

Vertailun vuoksi: Paunulla perushinta Tampereen keskustaan asti on 27 euroa ja nettilippuja samaan ajankohtaan myydään tällä hetkellä 11 - 12 eurolla. Matka-aikakin on Paunulla nopeampi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> OnniBusin kaikki lähdöt eivät olekaan enää ihan niin halpoja:
> 
> Vertailun vuoksi: Paunulla perushinta Tampereen keskustaan asti on 27 euroa ja nettilippuja samaan ajankohtaan myydään tällä hetkellä 11 - 12 eurolla. Matka-aikakin on Paunulla nopeampi.


Eiköhän tuo vain tarkoita, että kyseinen vuoro on myynyt hyvin, ja edulliset liput ovat jo menneet? On se silti VR:ään verrattuna edullinen. Toisaalta Paunukin rupeaa näyttämään kohtuulliselta valinnalta. Ei monien olisi välttämättä tullut katsottua bussivaihtoehtoa ennen Onnibussia, mutta näin sitä todennäköisesti kanavoituu uusia matkustajia Paunullekin. Koko toimiala hyötyy vireästi toimivista markkinoista.

----------


## Allison

Tsiigatkaapa ko. hintoja nyttemmin.

----------


## Elias

> OnniBusin kaikki lähdöt eivät olekaan enää ihan niin halpoja:
> 
> Vertailun vuoksi: Paunulla perushinta Tampereen keskustaan asti on 27 euroa ja nettilippuja samaan ajankohtaan myydään tällä hetkellä 11 - 12 eurolla. Matka-aikakin on Paunulla nopeampi.


Nyt vaikuttaisi kyseisen vuoron hinnan olevan 10. Tähän Onnibus tyytyi Facebookissa vastaamaan vain, että "verkkokauppa on temppuillut".

----------


## tkp

> Tsiigatkaapa ko. hintoja nyttemmin.





> Nyt vaikuttaisi kyseisen vuoron hinnan olevan 10. Tähän Onnibus tyytyi Facebookissa vastaamaan vain, että "verkkokauppa on temppuillut".


Olisiko hinnat laskeneet ellei julkisuudessa (täällä) olisi kerrottu että kilpailijalla on halvemmat hinnat?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Olisiko hinnat laskeneet ellei julkisuudessa (täällä) olisi kerrottu että kilpailijalla on halvemmat hinnat?


Mitäköhän tapahtuu, jos kerron täällä, että VR:n Supersäästö-kampanjalla Tampereelle pääsee viidellä Eurolla  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitäköhän tapahtuu, jos kerron täällä, että VR:n Supersäästö-kampanjalla Tampereelle pääsee viidellä Eurolla


VR:n tarjoukset ovat ennakkolippuja eikä niitä ole koskaan sellaisille vuoroille, joita voisin työmatkustajana hyödyntää. Ei maksa siis vaivaa edes tarkistaa. Vertailuasetelma on siis käytännössä Onnibus vs. VR:n listahinta. Mitä itse olen Onnibussilla matkustanut, olen yleensä ostanut lipun lähtöpäivänä muutamaa tuntia ennen. Pari kertaa 1-2 pv etukäteen, mutta on poikkeuksellista että tiedän kulkemiseni niin hyvin etukäteen.

----------


## Allison

Ilkan pääkirjoitus tänään 4.1.2015, Pohjanmaan reitin aloituksen aattona:

http://www.ilkka.fi/mielipide/p%C3%A...assa-1.1748710

----------


## raccoon

> Olisiko hinnat laskeneet ellei julkisuudessa (täällä) olisi kerrottu että kilpailijalla on halvemmat hinnat?





> Mitäköhän tapahtuu, jos kerron täällä, että VR:n Supersäästö-kampanjalla Tampereelle pääsee viidellä Eurolla


Miksi jeesustella näistä hinnoista, jos Onnibus ei olekaan jollain tietyllä kellonlyömällä aina se halvin vaihtoehto? Ja enpä usko salaliittoteoriohin, että OB:n järjestelmä arpoo hintojaan sen mukaan mitä siitä jlf.fi (joka on muutaman mielestä sama kuin julkisuus) foorumilla jutellaan.  :Very Happy:  Eiköhän minkä tahansa bussifirman tarkoitus ole saada mahdollsimman paljon rahaa kassaan per vuoro ja ajan ja kysynnän mukaan elävillä hinnoilla se onnistuu parhaiten. Fakta on se, että Onnibus lienee iso syy siihen, miksi hinnat ovat alentuneet muilla liikennöitsijöillä. Netistä löytyy noita hintavertailua kuten pikavuorot.fi tai vaikka sitten käsipelilläkin, josta sitten valkkaa nopeasti mieluisensa. Melko kohtuutonta tälläinen kitinä.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.com hakee linjalle F5 Helsinki - Kuopio kolmea uutta vuoroparia 1.4.2015 alkaen: hakemus. Helsingissä päätepysäkkinä olisi Kamppi.

Kuopion Liikenne taas reagoi kilpailuun hakemalla muutoksia omille vuoroilleen 1.4.2015 alkaen. Erikoispika 16.30 Helsingistä Varkauteen lakkautetaan matkustajatarpeen loppumisen vuoksi ja Helsinki - Kuopio -vuoroja nopeutetaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> OnniBus.com hakee linjalle F5 Helsinki - Kuopio kolmea uutta vuoroparia 1.4.2015 alkaen: hakemus. Helsingissä päätepysäkkinä olisi Kamppi.


Kas! Joskus ei niin kauan sitten täällä sanottiin ettei kaksikerrosbussia voi täyttää Kampissa, ja että Kiasma on paljon kätevämpi.

----------


## tkp

> Kas! Joskus ei niin kauan sitten täällä sanottiin ettei kaksikerrosbussia voi täyttää Kampissa, ja että Kiasma on paljon kätevämpi.


Ja Kamppi on niin kalliskin...

----------


## Bussipoika

> Kas! Joskus ei niin kauan sitten täällä sanottiin ettei kaksikerrosbussia voi täyttää Kampissa, ja että Kiasma on paljon kätevämpi.





> Ja Kamppi on niin kalliskin...


Lukeeko jossakin, että lähtöpaikkana toimii Kampin linja-autoasema? Voihan ne lähteä vaikka siitä Eteläisen Rautatiekadun bussiparkista tai Kampintorilta. Kampin metroaseman edessä oleva tilausajopysäkkikin voisi olla vaihtoehto  :Wink:

----------


## ripperi

> Lukeeko jossakin, että lähtöpaikkana toimii Kampin linja-autoasema? Voihan ne lähteä vaikka siitä Eteläisen Rautatiekadun bussiparkista tai Kampintorilta. Kampin metroaseman edessä oleva tilausajopysäkkikin voisi olla vaihtoehto


Eiköhän nuo ole nielleet ylpeytensä ja rupeavat käyttämään kampin terminaalia. Eikös onnibussi oltu hyväksytty lallin jäseneks niin saavat jäsenhintaan laituripaikan.

----------


## kuukanko

F4:lle on haussa 1.4.2015 alkaen kolme uutta vuoroparia osuudella Kamppi - Jyväskylä: hakemus. Näistä lähdöistä yksi molemmissa suunnissa ajettaisiin ma - la, kaksi joka päivä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko Irizar GKJ-120 vielä OB-liikenteessä?

----------


## Elias

> Onko Irizar GKJ-120 vielä OB-liikenteessä?


Se on maalattu punaiseksi ja lienee edelleen Tampere-Pori linjalla.

----------


## killerpop

> Se on maalattu punaiseksi ja lienee edelleen Tampere-Pori linjalla.


eipä liene, kun Tampere-Pori suoritteet on  reilun puoli vuotta hoitanut yksin Atro Vuolle, pääasiassa autolla BPH-639, toisinaan tilalla harmaita 9700 ngitä (xey, yvo)

----------


## J_J

> Onko Irizar GKJ-120 vielä OB-liikenteessä?


Jos ei ole vielä päässyt homebussien taivaaseen, liikkunee Porista käsin Turun suuntaan pääsääntöisesti. Samaa tonttia hoitanee myös ex. Ari Mattila -Bova?

----------


## Elias

> eipä liene, kun Tampere-Pori suoritteet on  reilun puoli vuotta hoitanut yksin Atro Vuolle, pääasiassa autolla BPH-639, toisinaan tilalla harmaita 9700 ngitä (xey, yvo)


Niinpä tietenkin. Sekoitin sen tuohon autoon.

----------


## kuukanko

Matkamessuilla Helsingissä OnniBus.com:n osastolla on esitteillä vielä rekisteröimätön Astromega F316.

----------


## anttipng

> Matkamessuilla Helsingissä OnniBus.com:n osastolla on esitteillä vielä rekisteröimätön Astromega F316.


Kommenttien mukaan F316 Puolan kilvissä.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.com on hakenyt myös 1.4.2015 alkaen F1:lle (Helsinki - Turku) seitsemää uutta vuoroa suuntaansa (näissäkin Helsingin päätepysäkkinä Kamppi): hakemus. Näiden vuorojen kanssa F1:llä olisi tunnin vuoroväli aamusta iltaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kommenttien mukaan F316 Puolan kilvissä.


Pari päivää sitten näin tuon Manskulla, tosiaan edelleen Puolan kilvissä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> OnniBus.com on hakenyt myös 1.4.2015 alkaen F1:lle (Helsinki - Turku) seitsemää uutta vuoroa suuntaansa (näissäkin Helsingin päätepysäkkinä Kamppi): hakemus. Näiden vuorojen kanssa F1:llä olisi tunnin vuoroväli aamusta iltaan.


Lähteekö siis jatkossa joka kolmas Turun vuoro jostakin päin Kamppia ja muut Kiasmalta? Aika sekavaa tulee olemaan, jos näin todellakin on...

----------


## killerpop

> Lähteekö siis jatkossa joka kolmas Turun vuoro jostakin päin Kamppia ja muut Kiasmalta? Aika sekavaa tulee olemaan, jos näin todellakin on...


Kiasmalta ei lähtene aprillipäivästä alkaen kaiketi mitään Onnibus.com:n vuoroja.
Tässäkin ketjussa on jo mainittu, että Postitalon (Kiasma) pysäkki on käytettävissä maaliskuun 2015 loppuun asti

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vaan riittääkö ruuhka-aikaan montussa tila? Ja mistä muualta Kampista onnit voisivat lähteä järkevästi? Metroaseman ympäristö ei tule kyseeseen, Kampintorilla eu ole sopivaa paikkaa joten ainoaksi jäisi nykyinen taukoparkki tennarin vieressä. Kaiketi Astrot kyllä sinne mahtuvat monttuun, mutta kauheasti tilaa ei jää.

----------


## Bussipoika

Onnibus on avannut lipunmyynnin maalis- huhtikuun vuoroille, mutta euron liput ovat todella vähissä... Ovatkohan vuorot olleet kannattomattomia, kun esim. HKI-Oulu- välin hinta alkaa julkaistuille lipuille 15:sta eurosta, ja Porin lippukin irtoaa vasta viidellä eurolla...

----------


## Pendolino

> Ovatkohan vuorot olleet kannattomattomia, kun esim. HKI-Oulu- välin hinta alkaa julkaistuille lipuille 15:sta eurosta, ja Porin lippukin irtoaa vasta viidellä eurolla...


Päinvastoin, Onnin FB-sivuilla kerrotaan, että halvemmat liput on jo myyty loppuun. Eiköhän nuo halvimmat liput mene kaupaksi alta aikayksikön nykyään, kun tulevat myyntiin.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Päinvastoin, Onnin FB-sivuilla kerrotaan, että halvemmat liput on jo myyty loppuun. Eiköhän nuo halvimmat liput mene kaupaksi alta aikayksikön nykyään, kun tulevat myyntiin.


No outoahan siinä on se, että jokainen lippu esim Ouluun maksaa jokaiselle huhtikuun päivälle tuon 15. Tuskin ne niin tasaisesti ovat menneet...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onnibus on avannut lipunmyynnin maalis- huhtikuun vuoroille, mutta euron liput ovat todella vähissä...


Katselin itse eilen Onnibusin lippuja Turkuun pääsiäisen tienoilla, niin kyllä siellä oli lähes joka lähdölle myynnissä euron lippuja, sekä Helsingistä että Lahdesta.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Katselin itse eilen Onnibusin lippuja Turkuun pääsiäisen tienoilla, niin kyllä siellä oli lähes joka lähdölle myynnissä euron lippuja, sekä Helsingistä että Lahdesta.


Tottakai niitäkin löytyy, mutta ei niin paljoa kuin viimeksi, kun lippuja julkaistessa jokaiselle vuorolle sai euron lipun. Toki "Bonanza" saattoi silloin vaikuttaa asiaan.

----------


## Allison

Tänään koeajettiin Kampin terminaali ristiin rastiin Astromegalla. Ongelmia korkeuden kanssa ei ollut missään kohdassa, mutta kyllä kaikkia tilaisuuteen osallistuneita jännitti. Astromegalla operointi tarkoittaa Kampissa uutta toimintamallia, kun lastaus tapahtuu keskiovesta. Hyvässä lykyssä se tarkoittaa nykyisen kaltaisen rugby-ottelutyyppisen rynnäköinnin loppumista, kun ihmiset jonottavat terminaalin lämpimällä puolella kuljettajan tarkistaessa lippukoodit jo portilla kuin lentoasemalla ikään. Pysäkkipromoottorit lastaavat matkatavarat.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kaksikerrosbussi lastataan keskiovesta, joka on leveä, lähellä takana olevia matkatavaratiloja ja pyörätuolikäyttäjille ainoa mahdollinen sisäänkäynti. Kampissa on pylväs juuri tuon oven kohdalla. Lisäksi Kamppia ei ole suunniteltu siihen, että 89 matkustajaa pujottelee bussin välissä pylvään ohi 15 metriä pitkän auton taakse luovuttamaan matkatavaransa, kun osa heistä tulee paluuvirtaa takaisin päin auton ovelle. Siis etuovelle, koska keskiovi on pylvään kohdalla. Oikaiskaa jos olen väärässä.





> Tänään koeajettiin Kampin terminaali ristiin rastiin Astromegalla. Ongelmia korkeuden kanssa ei ollut missään kohdassa, mutta kyllä kaikkia tilaisuuteen osallistuneita jännitti. Astromegalla operointi tarkoittaa Kampissa uutta toimintamallia, kun lastaus tapahtuu keskiovesta.


Hienoa, että em. pylväästä huolimatta Kampissa onkin tilaa.

----------


## Allison

Minä ja monet kuljettajistamme ja pysäkkihenkilöstöstä olemme olleet skeptisiä, mutta jos matkustajat saadaan käyttäytymään hallitusti purun ja lastauksen ajan, tarjoaa sisätilaterminaali etujakin. Olennaista on se, ettei liikennealueelle pääse harhailemaan matkustajia tai bussin perälle liikennealueelle muodostu matkustajarypästä. Tässä on vielä paljon mietittävää. Kenties jokin rajanauha pitämään matkustajat keskioven tasalla ja luovuttamaan laukkunsa siitä lastaushenkilöstölle? Vasta 1.4 pääsemme näkemään mikä on paras käytäntö.

----------


## kuukanko

> No outoahan siinä on se, että jokainen lippu esim Ouluun maksaa jokaiselle huhtikuun päivälle tuon 15. Tuskin ne niin tasaisesti ovat menneet...


Sattuman osuus riippuu ihan siitä, montako 15 euron hintaista lippua on myynnissä. Lippujen hintoja seuratessa näyttää siltä, että ensimmäinen lippu lähdölle maksaa sen euron ja sen jälkeen lippujen hinta nousee portaittain niin, että samalla hintaa myydään aina useita lippuja ja sitten jossakin vaiheessa hypätään seuraavalle hintaportaalle. Näin siis OnniBus.com:n aikaan. Vanhan Onnibusin aikana taas näytti siltä, että jokainen lippu oli eri hintainen: esim. Helsinki - Tampere -välillä vaikutti siltä, että aina yhden lipun ostamisen jälkeen lipun hinta ko. lähdölle nousi 30 sentillä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Montakos laituria onnille tulee monttuun? Omien laskujen mukaan vähintään kolme, noin sen verran ollut peräkkäisiä lähtöjä kiasmalta. Ja mennäänkö "muiden" vuorojen laitureilla vai tuleeko ihan omat? Ja mikä muuten tämä keskiovijuttu on? Miksei voi lastata etuovesta?

----------


## Allison

> Montakos laituria onnille tulee monttuun? Omien laskujen mukaan vähintään kolme, noin sen verran ollut peräkkäisiä lähtöjä kiasmalta. Ja mennäänkö "muiden" vuorojen laitureilla vai tuleeko ihan omat? Ja mikä muuten tämä keskiovijuttu on? Miksei voi lastata etuovesta?


Huhtikuun alussa, kun F1 saa tunnin vuorovälin ja F4 (HKI-JKL) ja F5 saavat kahden tunnin vuorovälit Kampissa on neljä kertaa päivässä kolme samanaikaista lähtöä. Tämä päälle voi toki tulla tuplauksia viikonloppuisin. Kahden samanaikaisen lähdön tilanteita on pitkin päivää. 5:45-00:10 välillä on yksi 25 minuutin ja yksi 30 minuutin rako, kun Astromegoja ei ole paikalla yhtään. Yöllä 00:10-5:45 on Turun yölähtö (01:15-01:30).

Tuolloin Kamppiin on tasan 50 kaupallista saapumista ja Kampista tasan 50 kaupallista lähtöä päivässä. Käyntejä on kuitenkin vain 71 sadan sijaan, sillä monesti auto kääntyy reitiltä toiselle vartissa. Tyypillisesti x:05 saapuva F1 kääntyy F-kolmoselle 20 yli ja x:25 saapuva F3 kääntyy F-ykköselle x:40 (huomatkaa muuttuneet ajat, jotka haussa). Tuon lyhyen käännön vuoksi toimintojen on oltava sujuvia.

Keväämmällä tulevat lisäastomegat luonnollisesti lisäävät lähtömääriä edelleen.

Keskioven käyttämisellä on monta perustetta. Ensinnäkin on itsestään selvää, että pyörätuolit vaativat sitä. Lisäksi se on lähellä matkatavaratiloja. Kolmantena etuoven käynti on huomattavasti ahtaampi. Neljäntenä keskiovesta pääsee keskelle yläkertaa, jolloin täyttäminen tapahtuu kahteen suuntaan ja on huomattavasti nopeampaa.

Käykääpä katsomassa 89 ihmisen lastamista/purkua. Se on aika iso operaatio.

T: Lauri

P.S. Lupahakemuksia Kamppiin löytyy täältä:

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/rei...t#.VNWilGQ8KP8

----------


## rane

Vanha sanonta kuuluu, että sitä tikulla silmään, joka vanhoja muistelee, mutta tuli vaan mieleen tuosta Kamppiin menosta vanha juttu:
O****** ei halua maksaa 9000 euron jäsenmaksua, jota voitaisiin käyttää virkamiesten lahjontaan...
Entä nyt?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> O****** ei halua maksaa 9000 euron jäsenmaksua, jota voitaisiin käyttää virkamiesten lahjontaan...
> Entä nyt?


Olisikohan päästy jonkinlaiseen halvempaan sopimukseen vaiko pakon edessä? Olenko ymmärtänyt väärin, että Onnibus ei huvikseen luopunut Kiasman pysäkistä? Selvää kuitenkin on, että Kiasma on käynyt ahtaaksi ja Kamppi on matkustajan näkökulmasta miellyttävämpi tila odotukseen.

----------


## C3P

> Hyvässä lykyssä se tarkoittaa nykyisen kaltaisen rugby-ottelutyyppisen rynnäköinnin loppumista, kun ihmiset jonottavat terminaalin lämpimällä puolella kuljettajan tarkistaessa lippukoodit jo portilla kuin lentoasemalla ikään.


Siirtyykö tämä rynnäköinti siis terminaalin puolelle vai tuleeko sinne köysin rajatut jonot kuten esim. lentokentällä?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Siirtyykö tämä rynnäköinti siis terminaalin puolelle vai tuleeko sinne köysin rajatut jonot kuten esim. lentokentällä?


Ainakin itse laituri pitäisi aidata jollakin tavalla, etteivät rynnivät matkustajat mene sekoilemaan bussien ajokaistoille...

----------


## mconen

Mitäs, jos istumapaikat jaettaisiin jo varauksen yhteydessä.  Niin ja yläkerran etupenkistä voisi veloittaa vähän ylimääräistä.  Sitten ei tarvitsisi rynniä laiturilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitäs, jos istumapaikat jaettaisiin jo varauksen yhteydessä.  Niin ja yläkerran etupenkistä voisi veloittaa vähän ylimääräistä.  Sitten ei tarvitsisi rynniä laiturilla.


Lennoille sisäännousujono muodostuu usein reilusti ennen sisäännousun alkamista, vaikka paikat onkin jaettu ennakkoon. Suomessa ainakin tosin jonotetaan eikä ryysitä, kuten bussiin.

----------


## Allison

89 hengen ihmismassa on turvallisempaa pitää Kampissa terminaalin aulan puolella odottamassa portilla. Tolppien vuoksi Astromegathan eivät lähde vierekkäisistä laitureista, joten porttien väliin jää tilaa.

Ehkäpä lippujen tarkastus portilla myös "annostelee" matkustajia sopivasti.

Usein auto saapuu toiselta reitiltä kääntyäkseen uudelle reitille. Kun Astromegassa on käytännössä tuplakuorma tavallisiin busseihin verrattuna ja Helsingissä lastaus keskittynyt yhdelle pysäkille useiden sijaan, näkyyn väen paljous nimenomaan Kampissa.

----------


## JT

> Ainakin itse laituri pitäisi aidata jollakin tavalla, etteivät rynnivät matkustajat mene sekoilemaan bussien ajokaistoille...


Varmaankin bussin täyttäminen onnistuu ihan sulassa sovussa, kun laituriovista voidaan mennä asiallisena jonona keskiovesta sisään kuljettajan tai muun henkilökunnan vastaanottaessa matkustajan laukun ja huolehtiessa sen sijoittamisesta tavaratiloihin. 

Isompi ongelma saattaa muodostua bussia purkaessa, kun Kamppiin saavutaan. Ainakin Kiasmalla perinteiseksi on muodostunut asiakkaiden omaksuma tapa, jossa ovesta rynnitään mahdollisimman äkkiä ja kärsimättömästi tavaratilojen ympärille odottelemaan omia laukkuja. Armeijatermin ilmaistuna tuosta voisi käyttää sanontaa "häröpallo", joka Kampin terminaalin olosuhteissa ei turvallisuuden nimissä todellakaan ole hyväksyttävä muodostelma, koska silloin siellä suksiboksin ympärillä ollaan juurikin ajoradalla. 

Uskoisin, että tähän kuitenkin saadaan laadittua selkeät toimintaohjeet henkilökunnalle. Laituriovistahan saattaisi vaikka puskea samaan aikaan seuraavan lähdön matkustajia (noilla Laurin mainitsemilla vartin käännöillä) sisään saapuneen vuoron purkaessa vasta matkustajia ulos terminaalitiloihin.

----------


## Allison

> Ainakin Kiasmalla perinteiseksi on muodostunut asiakkaiden omaksuma tapa, jossa ovesta rynnitään mahdollisimman äkkiä ja kärsimättömästi tavaratilojen ympärille odottelemaan omia laukkuja. Armeijatermin ilmaistuna tuosta voisi käyttää sanontaa "häröpallo", joka Kampin terminaalin olosuhteissa ei turvallisuuden nimissä todellakaan ole hyväksyttävä muodostelma, koska silloin siellä suksiboksin ympärillä ollaan juurikin ajoradalla.


Tuo on ihan hyvä pointti. Purettaessa syntyy odottelua joka tapauksessa ja nykyään se tapahtuu häröpallomuodostelmassa, rinkinä ruuman ympärillä. Kampissa niin ei saa käydä tai ainakaan muodostelma ei saa ylttää laiturikaistaleen yli tai viereen viereiselle laiturille, johon voi toinen saapuva bussi ajaa todella vauhdilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo on ihan hyvä pointti. Purettaessa syntyy odottelua joka tapauksessa ja nykyään se tapahtuu häröpallomuodostelmassa, rinkinä ruuman ympärillä. Kampissa niin ei saa käydä tai ainakaan muodostelma ei saa ylttää laiturikaistaleen yli tai viereen viereiselle laiturille, johon voi toinen saapuva bussi ajaa todella vauhdilla.


Oikeastaan aika hassu tilanne että tällaisia aspekteja täytyy liikennöitsijän pohtia. Kamppihan on upouusi, viimeisen päälle kalliilla tehty linja-autoasema. Mutta ilmeisimmin suunniteltu sen oletuksen varassa, että bussiliikenne ei houkuttele sellaisia joukkoja, joiden liikkeitä täytyisi jotenkin koordinoida turvallisuuden varmistamiseksi? Astromega on tietysti iso, mutta kyllähän täyteen normibussiinkin menee riittävästi väkeä jotta tungos syntyy jos kaikilla on matkalaukku ruumassa, jota sitten odottelevat saavansa sieltä pois.

----------


## kuukanko

> täyteen normibussiinkin menee riittävästi väkeä jotta tungos syntyy jos kaikilla on matkalaukku ruumassa, jota sitten odottelevat saavansa sieltä pois.


Perinteisissä busseissa matkustajat voivat itsekin ottaa laukkunsa ruumasta, jolloin purkaminen sujuu nopeammin eikä samanlaista härdelliä pääse muodostumaan.

----------


## tkp

> Mutta ilmeisimmin suunniteltu sen oletuksen varassa, että bussiliikenne ei houkuttele sellaisia joukkoja, joiden liikkeitä täytyisi jotenkin koordinoida turvallisuuden varmistamiseksi? Astromega on tietysti iso, mutta kyllähän täyteen normibussiinkin menee riittävästi väkeä jotta tungos syntyy jos kaikilla on matkalaukku ruumassa, jota sitten odottelevat saavansa sieltä pois.


"Normibussissa" asiakkaiden matkatavarat ovat yleensä auton akseleiden välissä olevassa tavaratilassa joten asiakkailla ei ole mitään syytä lähteä häröilemään auton taakse.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "Normibussissa" asiakkaiden matkatavarat ovat yleensä auton akseleiden välissä olevassa tavaratilassa joten asiakkailla ei ole mitään syytä lähteä häröilemään auton taakse.


Mutta sivulle voi silti syntyä tungos, joka Kampissa valuu kaiken järjen mukaan viereisen bussin paikalle? Vai oliko siellä kaukopuolellakin saapumislaituri erikseen? (Olen vain lähtenyt sieltä pari kertaa, en koskaan saapunut sinne kaukobussilla.)

----------


## Madmax

> Mutta sivulle voi silti syntyä tungos, joka Kampissa valuu kaiken järjen mukaan viereisen bussin paikalle? Vai oliko siellä kaukopuolellakin saapumislaituri erikseen? (Olen vain lähtenyt sieltä pari kertaa, en koskaan saapunut sinne kaukobussilla.)


Siellä on erikseen saapumislaiturit 30 - 35. Mutta osa purkaa matkustajat lähtölaituriin

----------


## Jykke

> Isompi ongelma saattaa muodostua bussia purkaessa, kun Kamppiin saavutaan. Ainakin Kiasmalla perinteiseksi on muodostunut asiakkaiden omaksuma tapa, jossa ovesta rynnitään mahdollisimman äkkiä ja kärsimättömästi tavaratilojen ympärille odottelemaan omia laukkuja.


Tähän yksi ratkaisu on kuuluttaa Kamppiin saapuessa (kuljettajan tai automaattikuulutuksen kautta), että matkustajat EIVÄT SAA mennä laukkuja hakemaan, vaan jäävät odottamaan auton etuosaan/odotushallin puolelle, johon kuljettaja ja pysäkkipromot ne tuovat. Edestakaista heilumista henkilökunnalta kyllä, mutta parempi kuin matkustajien häröily bussin perässä ja ajoradalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tähän yksi ratkaisu on kuuluttaa Kamppiin saapuessa (kuljettajan tai automaattikuulutuksen kautta), että matkustajat EIVÄT SAA mennä laukkuja hakemaan, vaan jäävät odottamaan auton etuosaan/odotushallin puolelle, johon kuljettaja ja pysäkkipromot ne tuovat. Edestakaista heilumista henkilökunnalta kyllä, mutta parempi kuin matkustajien häröily bussin perässä ja ajoradalla.


Tulee mieleen että voisiko tätä helpottaa/nopeuttaa purkamalla laukut kärryyn vähän kuin lentoasemalla ja sitten rullaamalla kärry(t) odotushalliin, jossa matkustajat voivat poimia omansa mukaan? Samoin lähtevä matkatavara voisi olla helpompaa kerätä kärryihin jo odotushallissa jopa hetki ennen bussin saapumista, rullata kärry(t) bussin tavaratilan kohdalle ja vain heitellä laukut sisään? Tulisi vähemmän edestakaisin juoksemista. Ja odottavilla matkustajilla olisi jotain pientä puuhaa laukkujen kanssa, mikä saisi odotusajan kulumaan nopeammin.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kommenttien mukaan F316 Puolan kilvissä.


Ajoneuvoliikennerekisteristä löytyy nyt marraskuussa 2014 käyttöönotettu VanHool kilvillä YIT-920. Eiköhän se ole tuo F316, joka on nyt sitten ehtinyt olla noissa kommenteissa mainitut 3 kk Puolan kilvissä ja saatu nyt rekisteröityä Suomeen.

----------


## J_J

> Ajoneuvoliikennerekisteristä löytyy nyt marraskuussa 2014 käyttöönotettu VanHool kilvillä YIT-920. Eiköhän se ole tuo F316, joka on nyt sitten ehtinyt olla noissa kommenteissa mainitut 3 kk Puolan kilvissä ja saatu nyt rekisteröityä Suomeen.


Pitikös auton olla paitsi kilvissä, myös käytössä ko. maassa tuon 3 kk. jotta se tulkittaisiin "käytettynä maahantuoduksi"? Tässä tapauksessa käyttöhistoriaa Puolassa ei taida löytyä kolmea kuukautta...

----------


## Allison

http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20150220_0001

14 uutta Astromegaa (F322-F335) saapuu kevään aikana. Tarvitaan 50 uutta kuljettajaa. Maaliskuussa Helsinkiin, Turkuun, Jyväskylään, Heinolaan ja Kuopioon. Kesäkuussa muillekin paikkakunnille.

Hakemukset sähköpostilla osoitteeseen:

rekry@onnibus.com

T: Lauri

----------


## joht. Nyman

> http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20150220_0001
> 
> Tarvitaan 50 uutta kuljettajaa. Maaliskuussa Helsinkiin, Turkuun, Jyväskylään, Heinolaan ja Kuopioon. Kesäkuussa muillekin paikkakunnille.
> 
> Hakemukset sähköpostilla osoitteeseen:
> 
> rekry@onnibus.com


Mutta mitäs tämä nyt on, kun halpabussiliikenne vie kuitenkin kaikki alan työpaikat koko Skandiavian ja Baltian alueelta? Kun halpabussiliikenne laajenee lisää, se vie työpaikat myös Kreikasta, Portugalista ja Espanjasta. Ai niin, mutta kun sieltä ne on jo viety...

----------


## Lasse

> Mutta mitäs tämä nyt on, kun halpabussiliikenne vie kuitenkin kaikki alan työpaikat koko Skandiavian ja Baltian alueelta? Kun halpabussiliikenne laajenee lisää, se vie työpaikat myös Kreikasta, Portugalista ja Espanjasta. Ai niin, mutta kun sieltä ne on jo viety...


Malta mielesi! Kyllä se kaukoliikenteen vähennyskierre sieltä vielä tulee. Ja jos oikeesti olet huolissasi alan työllisyydestä, niin kerrottakoon että pelkästään kehärata vähentää työpaikkoja sadalla.

----------


## dreamy83

Minusta outo ajattelutapa, että kilpailun avautuminen jotenkin vähentäisi työllisyyttä. Sillä logiikallahan lento- ja laivaliikenteenkin pitäisi olla kuollut. Vaan eipä ole, päinvastoin ne liikenteen muodot ovat kehittyneet ja juuri kilpailun myötä. Ilman kilpailua ei synny tehokkuutta. Bussiliikenteessä oli pitkään näivettymiskierre ja se on se, mikä aiheuttaa alan työpaikkojen katoamista. Nyt, kun kilpailun avulla matkustajia pyritään haalimaan ja siinä kokonaisuutena usealla reitillä onnistuttu, se on se joka myös alan työpaikkoja hellii niin lyhyellä kuin pitkälläkin aikavälillä.

Bussialalla vain tuntuu kovin monella olevan ummehtunut käsitys siitä, että kilpailu tuhoaisi alan. Huono liikkeenhoito, se on se joka toimialaa tuhoaisi kaikkein eniten. Kilpailu pakottaa hyvään liikkeen hoitoon ja markkinatalous korjaa heikot pois. Raideinvestoinnit ovat luku erikseen, niiden taloudelliset kerrannaisvaikutukset ovat niin suuret, että bussiliikenteen työpaikkojen säilymisellä niiden rakentamatta jättämistä on mahdotonta perustella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Itse asiassa näyttää että voi käydä vielä niinkin, että kun VR nautiskelee "kissanpäivistään" (tai mitä se virallisen strategiansa mukaan luulee "kissanpäiviksi" - sanahan on suoraan strategiakalvoista) ja ylihinnoittelee palvelunsa, matkustajakato vain pahenee. Sehän ei tietysti VR:ää haittaa, jonka sijoitustoiminnan kyljessä tällaisen pienimuotoisen liikenteen pyörittäminen on hassu pieni lisärahan lähde. Voittajia ovat bussiliikennöitsijät, joiden puoleen VR:ään tympääntyneet matkustajat kääntyvät matkustustarpeissaan.

Onnibus on ensimmäinen suuri hyötyjä, ja matkustajat riemuitsevat paitsi edullisesta hinnasta niin myös hyvästä palvelukokemuksesta. Astromegat ovat miellyttäviä, kyyti on tasaista ja lähes pysähdyksetön kyyti tuntuu ripeämmältä kuin onkaan. Ja aika kuluu vaikka nettiä selaillen tabletilla tai kännykällä.

Mutta kyllä niitä matkustajia riittää vielä muillekin. Kun VR:n aiheuttama tympäisy ja Onnibussin luoma mielikuva bussimatkustuksesta modernina, miellyttävänä kulkumuotona on saanut matkustajan ylipäänsä katsomaan millaisia bussivuoroja ja -palveluita on tarjolla, moni päätyy myös muiden liikennöitsijöiden vuoroille. Kun katsoo kuinka paljon VR:n junissa on paikkatarjontaa, jonka piiristä matkustajat kaikkoavat pois, tajuaa että aika monta bussivuoroa tarvitsee ajaa, jotta kaikki halukkaat saadaan kuljetettua. Täyttöasteet on mahdollista saada niin hyviksi, että hintataso jää pysyvästi alle aiemman bussilippujen hintatason ja vuorot tuottavat silti voittoa.

Tietysti kilpailussa pärjääminen edellyttää palvelutuotteen kuntoon laittamista. Expressbus on vieläkin vähän mitä on, ja sille pitäisi tehdä jonkinlainen facelift. Ei se paljon rahaa vaadi, vähän markkinoinnin osaamista vain. Mutta enpä ole ainakaan viime aikoina kuullut Masi Paunun valittaneen, että Onnibus syö heidän matkustajiaan. Tuskin on syönyt. VR:n matkustajia varmaan kylläkin. Veikkaan että julmasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietysti kilpailussa pärjääminen edellyttää palvelutuotteen kuntoon laittamista. Expressbus on vieläkin vähän mitä on, ja sille pitäisi tehdä jonkinlainen facelift. Ei se paljon rahaa vaadi, vähän markkinoinnin osaamista vain. Mutta enpä ole ainakaan viime aikoina kuullut Masi Paunun valittaneen, että Onnibus syö heidän matkustajiaan. Tuskin on syönyt. VR:n matkustajia varmaan kylläkin. Veikkaan että julmasti.


Kävin vuosi sitten maassa, jossa raideliikenne on hävitetty. Siellä kukoisti laadukkaampana kaukoliikenteenä lentoliikenne. Sillä tosin tuskin matkustivat kovin laajat kansanjoukot, vaikka lentoja oli paljon ja koneet hyvin täytettyjä. Mutta suhteellisuudentajua antaa se, että yksi lentokoneellinen vastaa yhtä junavaunullista. Eikä missään ajeta yhden vaunun junia. Joten aika kevyesti saa lentokoneet täyteen, ja kyllin varakkaita löytyy kymmenien miljoonien kansasta ja miljoonakaupungeista riittävästi, kun vähän riittää.

Mitä minusta tuosta voi oppia on, että palveluna bussi ei oikeasti ole junan kilpailija. Bussi on lentokoneen kapasiteetin luokassa, mutta auttamattoman hidas matkanteossa. Bussi voittaa lentokoneen vain siinä, että bussilla ei ole parin tunnin starttimaksua lentokenttämatkustamisen ja odotusaikojen kanssa. Junaa bussi ei voita oikein missään, paitsi hinnassa silloin, kun junapalveluita tarjoaa monopoliyhtiö. Ja tietenkin sitten siinä bussi voittaa, että sillä pääsee sekä sinne, missä ei ole lentokentää, että sinne, mihin ei mene rataa.

Antero

----------


## Bussipoika

> Mitä minusta tuosta voi oppia on, että palveluna bussi ei oikeasti ole junan kilpailija. Bussi on lentokoneen kapasiteetin luokassa, mutta auttamattoman hidas matkanteossa. Bussi voittaa lentokoneen vain siinä, että bussilla ei ole parin tunnin starttimaksua lentokenttämatkustamisen ja odotusaikojen kanssa. Junaa bussi ei voita oikein missään, paitsi hinnassa silloin, kun junapalveluita tarjoaa monopoliyhtiö. Ja tietenkin sitten siinä bussi voittaa, että sillä pääsee sekä sinne, missä ei ole lentokentää, että sinne, mihin ei mene rataa.
> 
> Antero


Tästä olen eri mieltä kanssasi... Bussi voi hyvinkin kilpailla junan kanssa, jos rata kiemurtelee, ja lentoliikenteen kanssa, kun lentokenttä on 25 km päässä kaupungista. Otetaan esimerkiksi Kuopio. Junamatka Helsingin päärautatieasemalta Kuopioon junalla kestää 4,5h Kouvolan, ja 5h Tampereen kautta. Onnibus taittaa matkan parhaimmillaan aikaan 5:15, ja muidenkin yhtiöiden pikavuorot ajavat reitin kuuden tunnin molemmin puolin. Lentokoneella matkaan kuluu noin 3,5h mukaanlukien siirtyminen Hgin keskustasta Seutulaan, sekä Rissalasta Kuopion matkakeskukselle. Bussi jää lentokoneelle siis vain puolitoista tuntia matka-ajassa, ja ero junaan on tällä välillä täysin olematon. Bussin hinta tälle välille on noin 5-30, juna maksaa noin 70-80 ja lentokoneen hinta yhteen suuntaan on 345. Useimmille nopeus ja mukavuus ratkaisevat, mutta on myös suuri joukko niitä (esim. opiskelijat), jotka menevät mieluummin hieman pomppivammalla kyydillä, mutta kuitenkin huomattavasti halvemmalla, mitä nopein tai mukavin yhteys tarjoavat.

----------


## Pezqu

> Astromegat ovat miellyttäviä, kyyti on tasaista ja lähes pysähdyksetön kyyti tuntuu ripeämmältä kuin onkaan. Ja aika kuluu vaikka nettiä selaillen tabletilla tai kännykällä.


Ai että miellyttäviä  :Cool: 

Itse olen matkustanut Onnibussissa vain Tampere - Helsinki välillä, mutta tuollakin välillä alkaa jalat kunnolla kangistumaan, kun ei niitä jalkoja saa edes pikkaisenkaan suoristettua. Jopa Finnairilla saa polvien kulmaa vaihdettua, koska penkkien alaosassa on tyhjää tilaa olettavasti pieniä matkatavaroita varten. Kyllä vetäisin ennemmin ranteet auki kun matkustaisin Onnibussilla kolmen tunnin tai yli mittaista matkaa. Sama matkustusmukavuuden puute vaivaa myös muitakin busseja, mutta kyllä nämä perinteiset korkealattiaiset Volvot/Scaniat on Suomessa varustettu inhimillisemmällä jalkatilalla. Onnibussissa saa olla polvet hampaissa, ellei ole tullut pysäkille tuntia ennen ja saanut paikkaa toisen kerroksen eturivistä tai neljän hengen loossista.

Mitä tulee Astromegan vessaan, vessa on vieläkin ahtaampi kuin lentokoneessa. Hyvä kun paikalla mahtuu kääntymään, melkoista kikkailua. Vältän joukkoliikenteen vessoja urinoimista lukuun ottamatta viimeiseen asti, mutta ainut vessa jossa voi käydä muulloinkin kun hätätapauksissa on junan vessa  (vanhoja sinisiä pikajunia lukuun ottamatta; no on siellä ainakin tilaa).

Sitten tämä langaton lähiverkko. Aina tukossa, eihän tuolla muuta kuin kevyttä uutisten lukua voi harrastaa. Samaan aikaan tietysti altistut sille (ongelma avoimissa verkoissa) että joku hakkeri siellä seurailee sinun selailujasi. Langaton lähiverkko olisi ollut joukkoliikenteessä 5 vuotta sitten kova sana, kun ihmisillä oli läppäreitä mukana ja osalla oli puhelimessa wlan-vastaanotin, mutta nykyään rajoittamattoman tiedonsiirron aikakaudella ei tuo palvele muita kun turisteja (junassa sellainen poikkeus, että vr junaverkossa pysyy jonkinlainen yhteys koko ajan päällä, kun puhelin usein pätkii). Itse heitän omasta puhelimesta salatun hotspot päälle jos edes kuvittelen katsovani jotain ohjelmaa esimerkiksi yle areenasta; julkisissa verkoissa tuo ei onnistu.

Onhan se (VR:n) juna kallis ellei osta ennakkolippua hyvissä ajoin (tai saa muuta tarjousvuoroa), mutta kyllä se juna pesee matkustusmukavuudessa niin bussin kuin lentokoneenkin mennen tullen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Bussi voittaa lentokoneen vain siinä, että bussilla ei ole parin tunnin starttimaksua lentokenttämatkustamisen ja odotusaikojen kanssa. Junaa bussi ei voita oikein missään, paitsi hinnassa silloin, kun junapalveluita tarjoaa monopoliyhtiö. Ja tietenkin sitten siinä bussi voittaa, että sillä pääsee sekä sinne, missä ei ole lentokentää, että sinne, mihin ei mene rataa.


Juuri tämä on pointtini. Vapaasti kilpailtu bussiliikenne syö matkustajia monopolijunaliikenteeltä, vaikka luontainen etu on junalla. VR:ää manageerataan niin törkeästi pieleen. 2 1/2 tuntia Helsingistä Tampereelle on liikaa, kun junalla pääsisi tunnin nopeammin. Mutta jos juna maksaa 40  suuntaansa ja Onnibus n. 10  niin se pistää jo harkitsemaan.

Olen muutaman kerran kulkenut Helsingistä Tampereelle Onnibussilla. Toiseen suuntaan ei ole onnistunut aikataulusyistä. Mutta tarkoittaahan se silti että käyntiin Espoossa työpaikalla käyttää "vain" 50  sen sijaan että maksaisi 80 . Yllätyksekseni olen havainnut, ettei se bussi *niin* epämukava ole. Kun pimeällä siellä on valot hämärinä, on helppo sulkea silmiä ja rentoutua. Kyyti on niin tasainen kuin voi olla kun ei kurvailla rampeilla tai pikkuteillä eikä pysähdellä tämän tästä. (Toki junakyyti on tasaisempi. Mutta olen viimeisten parin vuoden aikana lentänyt niin paljon että siihen verrattuna bussikin tuntuu tosi mukavalta.) Myös nettiyhteydet ovat paremmat kuin junissa: en ole käyttänyt WLAN:ia vaan 3G:tä, mutta vertaapa tätä sitten junaverkkoon tai 3G:hen vaunun sisältä, bussi pärjää mielestäni paremmin, juna kun on Faradayn häkki.

Mitään sellaista Onnibus ei ole tehnyt mitä VR ei voisi tehdä. Vaan ei ole tehnyt. Eivät ole kokeneet tarpeelliseksi kun on tuo monopoli. Ja kun rahaa tulee sijoitustoiminnasta ihan kivasti vaikka koko junaliikenneliiketoiminta kuihtuisi kasaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:05 ----------




> Onhan se (VR:n) juna kallis ellei osta ennakkolippua hyvissä ajoin (tai saa muuta tarjousvuoroa), mutta kyllä se juna pesee matkustusmukavuudessa niin bussin kuin lentokoneenkin mennen tullen.


Astromegan penkeistä voi tietysti olla eri mieltä. Minä olen n. 179,5 cm pitkä. Kuin ihmeen kaupalla jalkani mahtuvat siihen juuri ja juuri niin että eivät kosketa edellistä penkkiä. Siitä ei ole kokemusta jos tuon penkin selkänoja yhtäkkiä leväytettäisiin päälleni. Mutta näin ei ole ollut valittamista.

VR:n ennakkolippuun ei ole mahdollisuutta. Työmatkailijoiden suosimille vuoroille ei liene paikkoja enkä sitäpaitsi koskaan tiedä riittävän varmasti etukäteen koska matkustan tai mihin aikaan. Olen juuri sitä markkinasegmenttiä, jolta VR katsoo olevansa oikeutettu viemään tuhkatkin pesästä. Ja silti maksan lippuni omasta kukkarosta. Tämä ärsyttää suunnattomasti. Moni vastaa tällaiseen ajamalla omalla autolla. Itsekin olen tilaisuuden tullen pummimassa kyytejä. Mutta muuten yritän metsästää sopivia tariffeja Onnibussilta, kun vain aikataulu sopii. Onneksi ei useimmiten tarvitse käydä toimistolla kovin usein. Muuten ei tämä työssäkäynti löisi leiville ollenkaan, kun VR veisi suhteettoman osan kk-ansiosta.

----------


## dreamy83

Itse olen pääosin vapaa-ajan matkustaja ja kykenen melko hyvin joustamaan lähtöajoissa. Matkustan aika usein. Myös voin hyvinkin aikaisin päättää matkaan lähtöni. Astromegan penkistä on tullut aika usein löydettyä itseni. Olen melko isokokoinen, mutta en ole kokenut tuota tiivistä tunnelmaa kovin häiritseväksi. Tosin, voin kommentoida tuota uudestaan jahka olen matkustanut lähes viiden tunnin matkan samaan ketjuun kuuluvan Polskibussin kanssa.

Mielenkiintoista muuten, että Puolassa yhtiön vuoroilla on maksuton tarjoilu ja menu koostuu kahvi / tee / mehu, croisantti, jäätelö, keksi ja vesi repertuaarista.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mitä minusta tuosta voi oppia on, että palveluna bussi ei oikeasti ole junan kilpailija. Bussi on lentokoneen kapasiteetin luokassa, mutta auttamattoman hidas matkanteossa. Bussi voittaa lentokoneen vain siinä, että bussilla ei ole parin tunnin starttimaksua lentokenttämatkustamisen ja odotusaikojen kanssa. Junaa bussi ei voita oikein missään, paitsi hinnassa silloin, kun junapalveluita tarjoaa monopoliyhtiö. Ja tietenkin sitten siinä bussi voittaa, että sillä pääsee sekä sinne, missä ei ole lentokentää, että sinne, mihin ei mene rataa.
> 
> Antero


Hienosti piilotettu tekstin hännälle, kuin tarpeettomana anekdoottina, juuri se syy miksi bussi hakkaa junan mennen, tullen ja vielä välissä. Bussilla todellakin pääsee sinne mihin ei mene rataa tai ei ole asemaa. Mikähän Suomessa mahtaisi olla suhdeluku juna-asemien ja linja-autopysäkkien suhteen? 1:100000? Vai vielä enemmän? Toki suurimmalla osalla linja-autopysäkkejä ei ole liikennettä tai sitä on todella vähän, mutta onhan myös Suomessa juna-asemia joissa henkilöjunat eivät pysähdy. Kuitenkin tämä kirjoitus on hyvä esimerkki kuinka silmät suljetaan toisen liikennevälineen merkittävästi suurimmalta edulta ja se esitetään vähäpätöisenä tekijä. Joskus matkustuksen kriteeri voi olla myös se, että sinne pääsee eikä hinta, eikä aikataulut eikä muut matkaan liittyvät kriteerit.

----------


## Pezqu

> Hienosti piilotettu tekstin hännälle, kuin tarpeettomana anekdoottina, juuri se syy miksi bussi hakkaa junan mennen, tullen ja vielä välissä. Bussilla todellakin pääsee sinne mihin ei mene rataa tai ei ole asemaa. Mikähän Suomessa mahtaisi olla suhdeluku juna-asemien ja linja-autopysäkkien suhteen? 1:100000? Vai vielä enemmän? Toki suurimmalla osalla linja-autopysäkkejä ei ole liikennettä tai sitä on todella vähän, mutta onhan myös Suomessa juna-asemia joissa henkilöjunat eivät pysähdy. Kuitenkin tämä kirjoitus on hyvä esimerkki kuinka silmät suljetaan toisen liikennevälineen merkittävästi suurimmalta edulta ja se esitetään vähäpätöisenä tekijä. Joskus matkustuksen kriteeri voi olla myös se, että sinne pääsee eikä hinta, eikä aikataulut eikä muut matkaan liittyvät kriteerit.


Kielletään bussiliikenne niillä väleillä, missä junat liikennöivät. Bussit hoitakoot sitten lähtö-, väli ja pääteasemilla liikennöinnin sinne minne rata ei mene. VR laskekoot Helsinki - Tampere välin lipunhinnan 5e (ja muilla yhteysväleillä kilometrien mukaan vastaavaksi halvaksi hinnaksi), lipun hintoihin saa tehdä yleispätevän indeksin mukaisen korotuksen vuoden alussa.

Ongelma korjattu. Bussit ovat se kuljetusmuoto mihin "raiteet eivät kulje". Junaliikenne taas on suuren käyttöasteen vuoksi halpaa kuin sappua; liikennettä pyörittää voittoa tavoittelematon valtion viranomainen, joka kilpailuttaa junaliikenteen (ja myös bussiliikenteen).

----------


## janihyvarinen

Bussi voi yrittää kilpailla junan kanssa juuri siten, että skipataan ne paikat joissa ei oikeasti ole kysyntää. Joka maitolaiturin kiertäminen on tappiollista ja karkottaa nekin matkustajat joille kyyti muuten kelpaisi. Tappiollinen toiminta pitää kattaa yhteiskunnan pussista. Sitä ei voi tehdä ristisubventiolla päätoiminnasta, jonka hoitamista tämä auksiliaaritoiminta haittaa.

VR:n pyörittämisessä yhteiskunnan monopolina ei ole järkeä vaikka kuinka laskettaisiin hinnat 5 euroon. Vapaa kilpailu Helsinki-Tampere -välillä luo markkinoiden tarpeiden mukaan differoitunutta tarjontaa, myös niitä halpoja paikkoja. Missä junaliikenne ei ole kannattavaa, se pitää hankkia ostoliikenteenä kilpailuttamalla. Tällä hetkellä VR voi hinnoitella ostoliikenteen miten haluaa, koska tilaajilla ei ole vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## tkp

> Joskus matkustuksen kriteeri voi olla myös se, että sinne pääsee eikä hinta, eikä aikataulut eikä muut matkaan liittyvät kriteerit.


Aamun Tampere-Helsinki pikavuorot tyhjentyvät monesti jo ennen Kamppia Mannerheimintien varteen. Joten vaikka niin Tampereelta kuin Hämeenlinnasta pääsisi junalla Helsinkiin, on silti helpompaa/nopeampaa tulla bussilla jolla pääsee työpaikan viereen kuin että ensiksi pitää mennä junalla Pasilaan/Rautatieasemalle ja sieltä keksiä kulkuväline jolla pääsee perille asti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä minusta tuosta voi oppia on, että palveluna bussi ei oikeasti ole junan kilpailija. Bussi on lentokoneen kapasiteetin luokassa, mutta auttamattoman hidas matkanteossa.


Kaukojunaliikenteessä Saksa on yksi maailman johtavia maita ja niin vain sielläkin kaukojunien matkustajamäärät ovat alkaneet laskea selvästi, kun kaukobussiliikenne vapautettiin. Varsinkin lyhyemmillä 2-3 h matkoilla ei ole niin väliä, jos bussi on puoli tuntia hitaampi, kun hinta on vain murto-osa junasta.

Junaliikenteessä monopolit ovat vielä arkipäivää ja radanpidon puolellakaan tehokkuuteen ei ole usein tarvinnut panostaa. Muiden liikennemuotojen tuoma kilpailukaan ei ole saanut tähän muutosta kuin harvoissa maissa. Junaliikenteen tehottomuudesta kärsii koko yhteiskunta ja olisi tietysti toivottavaa, että tilanne muuttuisi.

----------


## JT

> Mielenkiintoista muuten, että Puolassa yhtiön vuoroilla on maksuton tarjoilu ja menu koostuu kahvi / tee / mehu, croisantti, jäätelö, keksi ja vesi repertuaarista.


Saatan olla väärässä, mutta käsittääkseni Puolassa tuo tarjoilu toimii siten, että matkan varrella jossakin kaupungissa joku tarjoilija nousee välipalojen kanssa bussiin ja alkaa tarjoilemaan niitä. Tämäkään ei ole tietoon perustuvaa, mutta voisin kuvitella, että Onnibussin vuoromäärä Suomessa on vielä tällä hetkellä sen verran vähäinen, ettei mihinkään kaupunkiin saa tuollaiselle tarjoilijalle tehokkaita työvuoroja, koska suuri osa työpäivästä kuluisi odotteluun. Helsingissä yhtiön vuoromäärä on selkeästi suurin, mutta siellä ei liene kannattavaa tarjota yhtään mitään, koska iso osa matkustajista todennäköisesti on haukannut jotain ennen lähtöä, sillä Helsinki toimii lähtöasemana.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Saatan olla väärässä, mutta käsittääkseni Puolassa tuo tarjoilu toimii siten, että matkan varrella jossakin kaupungissa joku tarjoilija nousee välipalojen kanssa bussiin ja alkaa tarjoilemaan niitä. Tämäkään ei ole tietoon perustuvaa, mutta voisin kuvitella, että Onnibussin vuoromäärä Suomessa on vielä tällä hetkellä sen verran vähäinen, ettei mihinkään kaupunkiin saa tuollaiselle tarjoilijalle tehokkaita työvuoroja, koska suuri osa työpäivästä kuluisi odotteluun. Helsingissä yhtiön vuoromäärä on selkeästi suurin, mutta siellä ei liene kannattavaa tarjota yhtään mitään, koska iso osa matkustajista todennäköisesti on haukannut jotain ennen lähtöä.


Mutta jos Onnibus esimerkiksi mainostaisi ilmaista kahvi+croissantti- pakettia, niin todennäköisesti matkustajat eivät haukkaisi mitään ennen lähtöä, vaan ottaisivat mieluummin sen ilmaisen välipalapaketin Astromegassa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Saatan olla väärässä, mutta käsittääkseni Puolassa tuo tarjoilu toimii siten, että matkan varrella jossakin kaupungissa joku tarjoilija nousee välipalojen kanssa bussiin ja alkaa tarjoilemaan niitä.


Minäkin olen katsellut PolskiBus.com:n toimintaa aika vähän, mutta jonkin verran kuitenkin omaa bussiani odotellessa (PolskiBusin toimintaan kun tuntuu kuuluvan myös krooninen myöhässä ajaminen). Kaikissa näkemissäni PolskiBuseissa oli kahden hengen miehistö (ja nimenomaan miehiä, yhtään naista en nähnyt) ja linja-autoasemalla ei ollut erillistä laukkuhenkilökuntaa, vaan joka bussissa toinen henkilökunnasta laitteli laukkuja ja toinen tarkasti matkustajien lippukoodeja. Silloin toinen tästä henkilökunnasta on tietysti vapaa hoitamaan tarjoilua matkan aikana.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Minäkin olen katsellut PolskiBus.com:n toimintaa aika vähän, mutta jonkin verran kuitenkin omaa bussiani odotellessa (PolskiBusin toimintaan kun tuntuu kuuluvan myös krooninen myöhässä ajaminen). Kaikissa näkemissäni PolskiBuseissa oli kahden hengen miehistö (ja nimenomaan miehiä, yhtään naista en nähnyt) ja linja-autoasemalla ei ollut erillistä laukkuhenkilökuntaa, vaan joka bussissa toinen henkilökunnasta laitteli laukkuja ja toinen tarkasti matkustajien lippukoodeja. Silloin toinen tästä henkilökunnasta on tietysti vapaa hoitamaan tarjoilua matkan aikana.


Kommenttini ei liity suoraan Onnibus.comin bisnekseen, mutta *KLT*:llä välipalat hoidettiin jo 90-luvun alussa suoraan matkustajan jakkaralle, jahka poka oli ne tilannut ennalta esimerkiksi Stockholm-Västervik-välillä ennen Norrköpingiä.

KLT:n autoissa oli (nykytilannetta en tiedä) aina loistava palvelu ja hommat skulasivat enemmän kuin paremmin lippujen hintatasoon nähden: poka sai järkihinnalla ensiluokkaista palvelua.

----------


## Karosa

> suoraan matkustajan jakkaralle, jahka poka oli ne tilannut ennalta


Tässä kohtaa tulee se ongelma, kun Onnibusin matkustajilla ei ole varattuja istumapaikkoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä kohtaa tulee se ongelma, kun Onnibusin matkustajilla ei ole varattuja istumapaikkoja.


Onkohan tätä paikkavarausta mietitty Onnissa? Kun kalusto on kuitenkin ilmeisesti täysin yhdenmukaista, niin tuo kävisi netissä helposti ja jalkatilapaikoista voisi hyvin pyytää lisähintaakin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onkohan tätä paikkavarausta mietitty Onnissa? Kun kalusto on kuitenkin ilmeisesti täysin yhdenmukaista, niin tuo kävisi netissä helposti ja jalkatilapaikoista voisi hyvin pyytää lisähintaakin.


Omistajayhtiö Megabusilla taitaakin ymmärtääkseni olla varattavat paikat.

----------


## J_J

> Mutta jos Onnibus esimerkiksi mainostaisi ilmaista kahvi+croissantti- pakettia, niin todennäköisesti matkustajat eivät haukkaisi mitään ennen lähtöä, vaan ottaisivat mieluummin sen ilmaisen välipalapaketin Astromegassa...


Kannattaa kuitenkin kovassakin kiimassa muistaa, ettei ilmaisia lounaita ole...

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Minun mielestä paras on tämänhetkinen järjestely, ei ennakkopaikkavarauksia, eikä mitään syötäviä niin ei tule sotkua.

----------


## Jussi

> Mutta jos Onnibus esimerkiksi mainostaisi ilmaista kahvi+croissantti- pakettia, niin todennäköisesti matkustajat eivät haukkaisi mitään ennen lähtöä, vaan ottaisivat mieluummin sen ilmaisen välipalapaketin Astromegassa...


Tässähän tärkein kysymys bussiyhtiön kannalta on se, että tuoko ne croissantit bussiin uusia matkustajia, tai vaihtoehtoisesti ovatko matkustajat valmiita maksamaan lipusta enemmän kun siihen sisältyy vähän evästä. Jos samat matkustajat tulisivat muutenkin samalla hinnalla, eväspaketti on bussiyhtiölle vain ylimääräinen kulu.

----------


## iiko

> Tässähän tärkein kysymys bussiyhtiön kannalta on se, että tuoko ne croissantit bussiin uusia matkustajia, tai vaihtoehtoisesti ovatko matkustajat valmiita maksamaan lipusta enemmän kun siihen sisältyy vähän evästä. Jos samat matkustajat tulisivat muutenkin samalla hinnalla, eväspaketti on bussiyhtiölle vain ylimääräinen kulu.


Ne eväät voisivat tulla oikeasti hyvinkin kalliiksi firmalle: Jos joka reissulla jaettaisiin eväspaketti matkustajalle, pitäisi autoa siivota paljon enemmän ennen kääntöä, koska auton roskikset olisivat kuitenkin täynnä edellisen reissun eväsroskista. Tämä pidentäisi kääntöaikaa ja vähentäisi bussin hyötysuhdetta. Voisi tulla sämpylälle hintaa.

Toisaalta ainakaan Kampissa moiselle palvelulle ei olisi mitään tarvetta. Aika vaikeaa kuvitella, ettei joku saisi eväitään ostettua haluamastaan palvelupisteestä.

----------


## dreamy83

Itse myös ihmettelen tuota evästarjoilua PolskiBussilla. Toki, tulee mieleen että onkohan Puolassa kilpailutilanne se, että pitää kehitellä kaikenlaista kylkeen ja onko tuo nyt joitain vuosia maksuton, kunnes asiakkaat ovat tottuneet evästelemään Astromegassa ja palvelu muuttuukin maksulliseksi?

Itse pidän läpinäkyvästä hinnoittelusta, eli maksaa vain siitä mitä todella haluaa. Tämä koskee siis ihan kaikkea. Mutta, kun olen kokenut Polskibussin tarjoilut, voin kommentoida enempi.

----------


## Thunderi

Itse taas koin, että jonkin asteen tarjoiluvaunuidea voisi olla toimiva ja mukava lisä. Ainakin itse kokisin sen kivaksi lisäksi samaan tapaan kuin junien ravintolavaunut.

----------


## rane

Vanhaan, hyvään, Niinikoskien aikaan, taisi olla vielä 90-luvun alussa, oli mukavaa, kun aamulla laivalta tultaessa,Turusta Poriin lähdettäessä 
autoemäntä tarjoili kahvit/teet matkustajille, ilmaiseksi pitänee sanoa.
Taisi muilla yhtiöillä silloinkin Trip-mehut maksaa, siis muilla reiteillä.
Toki joskus tuli mieleen, että mitä sitten, jos kuljettaja joutuu tekemään äkkijarrutuksen.

----------


## JT

Onnibus.com hakee kokonaan uutta linjaa F13 Jyväskylä-Kokkola yhdellä vuoroparilla aloittavaksi 1.6.2015 alkaen. Vuorot ovat molemmissa suunnissa F4:n Helsinki-Jyväskylä jatkeita. Hakemuksen kartassa näkyy merkintä myös linjalle F6 Helsinki - Kouvola - Lappeenranta - Imatra - Joensuu.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Onnibus.com hakee kokonaan uutta linjaa F13 Jyväskylä-Kokkola yhdellä vuoroparilla aloittavaksi 1.6.2015 alkaen. Vuorot ovat molemmissa suunnissa F4:n Helsinki-Jyväskylä jatkeita. Hakemuksen kartassa näkyy merkintä myös linjalle F6 Helsinki - Kouvola - Lappeenranta - Imatra - Joensuu.


Hakemuksessa on mainittu, että OB:n nykyinen tarjonta käsittää nykyään yksikerrosbusseilla ajettavat linjat F21 ja F41. Mitäköhän ne mahtavat olla?

----------


## Allison

> Hakemuksessa on mainittu, että OB:n nykyinen tarjonta käsittää nykyään yksikerrosbusseilla ajettavat linjat F21 ja F41. Mitäköhän ne mahtavat olla?


Käsittämättömän, mutta perusteellisen tutkinnan alla olevan tietovuodon vuoksi Onnin linjanumerointi on vuotanut julkiseen eetteriin: 

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suomen_...rjestelm%C3%A4

Kuka tästä vastaa?

----------


## anttipng

Mitkäköhän ovat reittien F21 ja F41 päättärit sitten oikeasti. Valtatie 21 alkaa Torniosta ja päättyy Norjan rajalle Enontekiön Kilpisjärvellä. Ajetaanko rajalle saakka? Entä kantatiellä 41, onko päättärit Aurassa ABC:n pihassa ja Huittisissa valtatie 2 ja 12 olevalla eritasoristeys sillalla?

----------


## Allison

> Mitkäköhän ovat reittien F21 ja F41 päättärit sitten oikeasti. Valtatie 21 alkaa Torniosta ja päättyy Norjan rajalle Enontekiön Kilpisjärvellä. Ajetaanko rajalle saakka? Entä kantatiellä 41, onko päättärit Aurassa ABC:n pihassa ja Huittisissa valtatie 2 ja 12 olevalla eritasoristeys sillalla?


Voisko noi kaksinumeroiset olla poikkeuksia? Niin kuin että eka numero tulee suunnan päätiestä ja jälkimmäinen numero indikoi haaroittumista?

----------


## anttipng

> Voisko noi kaksinumeroiset olla poikkeuksia? Niin kuin että eka numero tulee suunnan päätiestä ja jälkimmäinen numero indikoi haaroittumista?


F21 = Helsinki - Huittinen - Rauma?

----------


## Bussipoika

> F21 = Helsinki - Huittinen - Rauma?


Ja F41 Oulu-Turku Jyväskylän kautta?

----------


## 339-DF

Allison. Tiedät, että harrastajille numerot ovat tärkeitä, on kyse sitten kulkuneuvon järjestysnumerosta, linjanumerosta, vuoronumerosta... Miksi vastaat positiivisen uteliaisiin kyselyihin niin ylimielisesti? Jos Onni käyttää jotain logiikkaa numeroinnissaan, niin mikset avoimesti kerro, mihin se logiikka perustuu ja miten sitä käytännössä toteutetaan. Minulla on Onnista paljon asiakas- ja harrastajaystävällisempi kuva kuin mikä tässä nyt tulee.

----------


## Razer

> Allison. Tiedät, että harrastajille numerot ovat tärkeitä, on kyse sitten kulkuneuvon järjestysnumerosta, linjanumerosta, vuoronumerosta... Miksi vastaat positiivisen uteliaisiin kyselyihin niin ylimielisesti? Jos Onni käyttää jotain logiikkaa numeroinnissaan, niin mikset avoimesti kerro, mihin se logiikka perustuu ja miten sitä käytännössä toteutetaan. Minulla on Onnista paljon asiakas- ja harrastajaystävällisempi kuva kuin mikä tässä nyt tulee.


Trollien motiiveja on jo käsitelty kattavasti iltalehdissäkin asti, joten parempi jättää vain omaan arvoonsa. Itse ajattelisin hyväksi neuvoksi aktiiviselle harrastajalle, että ottaa rohkeasti firmaan yhteyttä rakentavassa hengessä ja tiedustelee lisätietoja, josta voi sitten ehkä kavereilleenkin ilmoittaa. Käyttäjän Allison kommenteista voi rivien välistä lukea, ettei hänellä yksinkertaisesti ole halua keskustella täällä rakentavassa hengessä.

----------


## Allison

> Trollien motiiveja on jo käsitelty kattavasti iltalehdissäkin asti, joten parempi jättää vain omaan arvoonsa. Itse ajattelisin hyväksi neuvoksi aktiiviselle harrastajalle, että ottaa rohkeasti firmaan yhteyttä rakentavassa hengessä ja tiedustelee lisätietoja, josta voi sitten ehkä kavereilleenkin ilmoittaa. Käyttäjän Allison kommenteista voi rivien välistä lukea, ettei hänellä yksinkertaisesti ole halua keskustella täällä rakentavassa hengessä.


Noh noh, täytyy olla edes jotain salamyhkäisyyttä.  :Wink:  Aikanaan 1980-luvun lopulla tuli telkkarista kotimainen sarja, jossa päähenkilö ajoi taksia Viialassa. Yhdessä jaksossa toinen roolihenkilö, joka harrasti autojen rekisteritunnusten keräämistä, pääsi murtautumaan (huom. 1980-luvulla!) ajoneuvohallinnon tietojärjestelmään ja sai kerralla kaikki rekkarit. Siitä hän masentui syvästi, kun hyvä harrastus oli pilalla.

----------


## Eppu

> Noh noh, täytyy olla edes jotain salamyhkäisyyttä.  Aikanaan 1980-luvun lopulla tuli telkkarista kotimainen sarja, jossa päähenkilö ajoi taksia Viialassa. Yhdessä jaksossa toinen roolihenkilö, joka harrasti autojen rekisteritunnusten keräämistä, pääsi murtautumaan (huom. 1980-luvulla!) ajoneuvohallinnon tietojärjestelmään ja sai kerralla kaikki rekkarit. Siitä hän masentui syvästi, kun hyvä harrastus oli pilalla.


Aina ei myöskään arvailu ja spekulointikaan voi mennä oikein. Tästä tulee mieleen eräs toinen 80-luvun TV-sarja, jossa eräässä jaksossa kerrottiin hieman yksinkertaisesta hautausurakoitsijasta. Hän kysyi asiakkaalta, että mitä kirjoitetaan hautaseppeleeseen. Tähän asiakas vastasi: -No olisko että "Lepää rauhassa." Tähän hautausurakoitsija kysyi perään: -Eikö mitään muuta? -No vois siinä lukea että jälleennäkemisen toivossa, meinaan toisella puolella jos on tilaa. Lopulta hautaseppeleen etupuolella oli teksti "Lepää rauhassa". Takapuolella luki "Jälleennäkemisen toivossa toisella puolella jos on tilaa."

----------


## tlajunen

Mielenkiintoista, että nimimerkki Allison haikailee 80-luvun meininkien perään. Ilmeisesti silloin oli vielä bussiliikennekin uomissaan.  :Wink:

----------


## tkp

> Allison. Tiedät, että harrastajille numerot ovat tärkeitä, on kyse sitten kulkuneuvon järjestysnumerosta, linjanumerosta, vuoronumerosta... Miksi vastaat positiivisen uteliaisiin kyselyihin niin ylimielisesti?


Kuvastaa Onnibussin asennetta muuta linja-autoalaa, ja linja-autoharrastajia kohtaan?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kauppalehden mukaan ainakin asiakkaat ovat Onniin tyytyväisiä. Peräti 99,71 % asiakkaista on tyytyväisiä tai erittäin tyytyväisiä. Suora kopio mobiiliartikkelista; 

"Reilut puoli vuotta operoineella bussiyhtiöllä on huikeat luvut asiakastyytyväisyydessä.


 OnniBus.comin   asiakastyytyväisyys on tuoreen asiakaskyselyn perusteella samaa tasoa kuin entisen Neuvostoliiton äänestysprosentit. Kyselyyn vastanneista asiakkaista peräti 99,71 prosenttia kertoo olevansa joko tyytyväinen tai erittäin tyytyväinen bussiyhtiöön. 

Tämä on loistava tulos. Olen myös ilahtunut siitä, että asiakkaamme olivat kuljettajiimme sataprosenttisen tyytyväisiä, OnniBus.comin toimitusjohtaja  Pekka Möttö  sanoo. 

 Asiakastutkimus tehtiin joulukuussa. Kuudestatuhannesta kyselylomakkeesta palautettiin 2 078, joten palautusprosentti oli 34,6. 

 Matkustajat ovat varsin tyytyväisiä myös bussien varustukseen, muun muassa sähköpistokkeisiin. Kiitosta saavat myös esteettömyys ja sopivat aikataulut. 

 Lähes kolmannes matkustajista kertoi, että he eivät olisi matkustaneet lainkaan ilman OnniBus.comia. Yhtiö sanoo tämän tarkoittavan sitä, että se on luonut yli 300 000 täysin uutta matkaa ensimmäisen seitsemän ja puolen operointikuukautensa aikana."

----------


## Matkalainen

> F13 Jyväskylä-Kokkola





> Voisko noi kaksinumeroiset olla poikkeuksia? Niin kuin että eka numero tulee suunnan päätiestä ja jälkimmäinen numero indikoi haaroittumista?


Ottaa näistä nyt sitten selvän.

----------


## Allison

> Ottaa näistä nyt sitten selvän.


Sekä F21 että F41 ovat olleet pitkän aikaa ELY-keskuksen sivuilla, kunnes molemmat hakemukset vedettiin takaisin. F21 oli HKI-Rauma ja F41 Oulu-Haaparanta. Viittaan vajaan vuoden takaiseen aikaan loppukeväästä, kun Suomi järkkyi uusista halpabussiliikenteen mullistavista uutisista. Eikä kyseessä ollut OB.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sekä F21 että F41 ovat olleet pitkän aikaa ELY-keskuksen sivuilla, kunnes molemmat hakemukset vedettiin takaisin. F21 oli HKI-Rauma ja F41 Oulu-Haaparanta. Viittaan vajaan vuoden takaiseen aikaan loppukeväästä, kun Suomi järkkyi uusista halpabussiliikenteen mullistavista uutisista. Eikä kyseessä ollut OB.


Minä puolestani viittaan siihen, että sarkastisesti toteat olevan ilmiselvää, että toinen numero linjanumerossa viittaa varianttiin, mutta kuitenkin linjastoon kuuluu F13, joka ei kulje 1-tietä pitkin. Asiakkaan pitää siis vain arvata, milloin toinen numero tarkoittaa varianttia ja milloin tietenkään ei, koska hakemus on ollut pitkään ELY-keskuksen sivuilla?

Kuten sanoin, ottaa näistä sitten selvän.

----------


## JaM

> Kuten sanoin, ottaa näistä sitten selvän.


Menee pitkään sarjaan vastaavia juttuja.

-Lisämaksujen periminen asiakkaalta on kusetusta -> lisämaksujen periminen asiakkaalta ei olekaan kusetusta.
-Linja-autoliiton jäsenmaksua ei kannata maksaa -> Linja-autoliiton jäsenmaksu kannattaakin maksaa.
-VanHoolilla ei mahdu ajamaan Kamppiin -> VanHoolilla mahtuukin ajamaan Kamppiin.

En siis ylläty, että 

-Vuorojen nimeämisessä on logiikka -> vuorojen nimeämisessä ei olekaan logiikkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Hakemuksen kartassa näkyy merkintä myös linjalle F6 Helsinki - Kouvola - Lappeenranta - Imatra - Joensuu.


Ja F6:n hakemus on nyt Kaakkois-Suomen ELY:n sivuilla. 3 vuoroparia päivittäin Helsinki - Lappeenranta (sunnuntaisin vain 2) ja lisäksi yksi päivittäinen vuoropari Helsinki - Joensuu (Joensuusta lähtö 7.00, Helsingistä 17.00).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja F6:n hakemus on nyt Kaakkois-Suomen ELY:n sivuilla. 3 vuoroparia päivittäin Helsinki - Lappeenranta (sunnuntaisin vain 2) ja lisäksi yksi päivittäinen vuoropari Helsinki - Joensuu (Joensuusta lähtö 7.00, Helsingistä 17.00).


Mukava juttu kun tulee vaihtoehtoja tännekin suunnalle, mutta ainakin aamun pätkävuoron olisi voinut ajaa Imatralta saakka. Nyt kun ainoa yhteys, jolla Helsinkiin ehtii Imatralta ennen yhdeksää on S 104. Esimerkiksi Lappeenrannasta vaihtoehtoja on jatkossa jo kolme: OB, IC 102 ja S 104. Uskoisin matkustajia kyllä riittävän OB:lle.

----------


## Madmax

> Mukava juttu kun tulee vaihtoehtoja tännekin suunnalle, mutta ainakin aamun pätkävuoron olisi voinut ajaa Imatralta saakka. Nyt kun ainoa yhteys, jolla Helsinkiin ehtii Imatralta ennen yhdeksää on S 104. Esimerkiksi Lappeenrannasta vaihtoehtoja on jatkossa jo kolme: OB, IC 102 ja S 104. Uskoisin matkustajia kyllä riittävän OB:lle.


Eikös siellä ole se Savonlinjan yövuoro joka on Seitsämältä Helsingissä

----------


## Prompter

> Eikös siellä ole se Savonlinjan yövuoro joka on Seitsämältä Helsingissä


Se lähtee jo 1.50 Imatralta, monelle se on aivan liian aikaisin.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Onnibus on avannut lipunmyynnin maalis- huhtikuun vuoroille, mutta euron liput ovat todella vähissä... Ovatkohan vuorot olleet kannattomattomia, kun esim. HKI-Oulu- välin hinta alkaa julkaistuille lipuille 15:sta eurosta, ja Porin lippukin irtoaa vasta viidellä eurolla...





> Päinvastoin, Onnin FB-sivuilla kerrotaan, että halvemmat liput on jo myyty loppuun. Eiköhän nuo halvimmat liput mene kaupaksi alta aikayksikön nykyään, kun tulevat myyntiin.


No nyt tuolle, että lippujen hinnat EIVÄT ala yhdestä eurosta tuli vahvistus: Ostin ensimmäisenä (näkyy tilausnumerossa) lipun Varkaudesta Helsinkiin huhtikuun puoleenväliin, ja hintaa lipulle tuli 7...

----------


## kuukanko

> No nyt tuolle, että lippujen hinnat EIVÄT ala yhdestä eurosta tuli vahvistus: Ostin ensimmäisenä (näkyy tilausnumerossa) lipun Varkaudesta Helsinkiin huhtikuun puoleenväliin, ja hintaa lipulle tuli 7...


Ei kai se euron lippu ole OnniBus.comin alkukuukausien jälkeen enää ollut jokaisen yhteysvälin ensimmäiselle lipulle, vaan koko bussin ensimmäiselle lipulle?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei kai se euron lippu ole OnniBus.comin alkukuukausien jälkeen enää ollut jokaisen yhteysvälin ensimmäiselle lipulle, vaan koko bussin ensimmäiselle lipulle?


Eihän siellä ole aikoihin myöskään ollut euron lippua, halvin on kaksi euroa. Lipun hinnasta puolet on vain piilotettu "varausmaksuun".

----------


## Bussipoika

> Eihän siellä ole aikoihin myöskään ollut euron lippua, halvin on kaksi euroa. Lipun hinnasta puolet on vain piilotettu "varausmaksuun".


Ei välttämättä... Jos tilaat esimerkiksi kymmenen euron lippua, lippujen yhteishinnaksi muodostuu 11.. Täten varausmaksu on 10snt/ lippu.

----------


## jodo

> Ei välttämättä... Jos tilaat esimerkiksi kymmenen euron lippua, lippujen yhteishinnaksi muodostuu 11.. Täten varausmaksu on 10snt/ lippu.


Mikä alv% mahdetaan periä varausmaksusta?  24 vai 10?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä alv% mahdetaan periä varausmaksusta?  24 vai 10?


Siitä päätellen, että Finnair perii lentolippujensa hinnan päälle kaikenlaisia oma-aloitteisia luottokorttimaksuja, polttoainemaksuja sun muita lisukkeita, jotka oikeasti ovat osa lipun hintaa, samalla alv:llä kuin varsinainen lipun hinta (eli kotimaanlennoilla 10 % ja ulkomaanlennoilla 0 %), vastaisin 10 %.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Nyt OB pelaa kyllä venäläistä rulettia Lappeenrannan vuoroilla. Kesälahdella homma ei toiminut ja loppui lyhyeen. Joensuun vuorot kyllä varmasti vetävät. Matka-aika kilpailee jo junan kanssa..

----------


## iiko

> Nyt OB pelaa kyllä venäläistä rulettia Lappeenrannan vuoroilla. Kesälahdella homma ei toiminut ja loppui lyhyeen. Joensuun vuorot kyllä varmasti vetävät. Matka-aika kilpailee jo junan kanssa..


Siihen aikaan kun Kesälahti ajeli tuota, niin koko OB oli sekalainen seurakunta mitälie-firmoja mitälie-palvelulla. Nyt ollaan ihan eri konseptilla liikkeellä, joten asiassa on hyvinkin onnistumisen mahdollisuus.

----------


## JaM

> Nyt OB pelaa kyllä venäläistä rulettia Lappeenrannan vuoroilla.


Eihän tässä leikissä nykykäytännön mukaan ole mitään riskiä. Jokainen ajelee suunnilleen niitä vuoroja mitä mieleen juolahtaa ja minkä päättymäisillään olevat sukuoikeudet sallivat ja jos homma ei pelitä niin vuoroja lakkautellaan "kannattamattomina" ilman sen kummempia seurauksia. Jossain lainsäädännössä mainittu kaksi vuotta on nykyisillä tulkinnoilla kokolailla kuollut kirjain.

----------


## Rester

> Eihän siellä ole aikoihin myöskään ollut euron lippua, halvin on kaksi euroa. Lipun hinnasta puolet on vain piilotettu "varausmaksuun".


Tätä olen hieman ihmetellyt, että miten tähän ei kukaan ole puuttunut: lipusta joutuu aina maksamaan vähintään sen 2 euroa, vaikka auton perässä mainitaankin vain tuo 1  + varausmaksu. Kai tässä on se vaara, että saisi otsaansa ikuisen paronin leiman, jos tuosta menisi valittamaan harhaanjohtavana. OB kun tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen pyhä lehmä, josta ei saa puhua mitään pahaa. Vastapuolien mollaaminen ilman perusteita tuntuu sen sijaan olevan enemmän kuin suotavaa. (Ei siis perustu suoranaisesti tähän palstaan, vaan yleisesti mediasta tehtyihin havaintoihin.)

----------


## petteri

> Jossain lainsäädännössä mainittu kaksi vuotta on nykyisillä tulkinnoilla kokolailla kuollut kirjain.


Tämän päivän Kauppalehden mukaan LVM lopettaa jatkossa virallisestikin liikennöintilupien vähimmäisajat.

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/bu...henee/PkAsT8gQ

----------


## Pezqu

> Tätä olen hieman ihmetellyt, että miten tähän ei kukaan ole puuttunut: lipusta joutuu aina maksamaan vähintään sen 2 euroa, vaikka auton perässä mainitaankin vain tuo 1  + varausmaksu. Kai tässä on se vaara, että saisi otsaansa ikuisen paronin leiman, jos tuosta menisi valittamaan harhaanjohtavana. OB kun tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen pyhä lehmä, josta ei saa puhua mitään pahaa. Vastapuolien mollaaminen ilman perusteita tuntuu sen sijaan olevan enemmän kuin suotavaa. (Ei siis perustu suoranaisesti tähän palstaan, vaan yleisesti mediasta tehtyihin havaintoihin.)


Vaikka Onnibussia "vihaankin" skottihommien takia, niin tämä itse asiassa ei ole harjaanjohtavaa markkinointia (ja näin olisi kiellettyä), moraali taas on sitten ihan toinen asia.
Kun kerran tuo euron varausmaksu (paremminkin ehkä maksuliikenteen käsittelymaksu) on kiinteä per tilaus, eli tilauksessa voi olla enemmänkin matkoja eikä se lisää varausmaksun määrää, ei käytäntö ole markkinoissa harjaanjohtava. Jos sen sijaan tuo varausmaksu (eli euro) olisi per matka (eli riippumatta siitä kuinka monta matkaa sinulla on yhdessä tilauksessa), niin tällöin se olisi harjaanjohtavaa markkinointia. Samasta syystä (hintojen vertailukelpoisuus) elinkeinoharjoittajan ja kuluttajan välisissä kaupoissa ei saa mainostaa arvonlisäverottomia hintoja.

----------


## Rester

Okei, kiitos selvennyksestä.  :Smile:  Vaikka silti olen sitä mieltä, ettei tuo kovinkaan fiksua ole, mutta se onkin jo sitten juttu, josta voi kiistellä loputtomiin.

----------


## Allison

Erilaiset transaktiomaksut ovat itse asiassa varsin korkeita. Niillä ei ole yleensä verkkokaupassa merkitystä, kun ostetaan 500 euron elektroniikkaa tai satojen eurojen lentoja. Mutta kun myydään euron tai parin ostoksia, on aivan pakko kannustaa kuluttajaa siihen, että ostaa yhdellä ostoskorilla useamman tuotteen, vaikka ne sitten olisivat euron hintaisia, jotta transaktiokulut eivät ole 50 % luokkaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Asia on juuri näin kuin Allison tuossa sanoo. Pyysin taannoin tarjouksia Resiina-lehden e-paper-versioista ja niiden maksamisesta pankkien välityksellä. Olisiko ollut niin, että yksittäisestä transaktiosta pankit olisivat veloittaneet +-50 senttiä transaktiolta.

Radiolinjan AskIT-palveluita aikoinaan loihtiessani homma meni niin, että yksittäisen sms:n hinta veroineen oli 1,92 markkaa. Tästä alv pois, Radiolinjan osuus pois ja WapITin osuus pois, niin voin kertoa, että aivan miljoonaa markkaa en saanut palveluilla itselleni kasaan. Transaktiot, jotka käytännössä ovat pankeille ja operaattoreille kuluttomia, ovat heille itse asiassa paraskatteisinta hommaa. Okei, operaattorit kantavat kolmansien osapuolien palveluiden luottoriskit, mutta pankkien kohdalla 50 sentin komissio per napinpainallus on näin maalaisjärjellä ajatellen jonkun verran yläkanttiin laskettua hommoo.

Tätä taustaa vasten Onnibus.comin euron varausmaksu / lipputilaus on mielestäni täysin perusteltua; esimerkiksi Finnairin varausmaksu on 5 euroa lipulta ja toisaalta taas VR laskuttaa tiskiltä ostetusta lipusta euron ekstraa ja junassa ostetusta lipusta 6 euroa lisämaksua. Että näin.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.com on taas jättänyt uuden joukon reittiliikennelupahakemuksia, nyt 1.7.2015 alkavaan liikenteeseen. Pirkanmaan ELY:n sivuilta löytyy F9:n Turku - Jyväskylä -lisävuoroparin hakemus (Turusta 10.20 ja Jyväskylästä 16.40). Sen liitteestä löytyy tieto myös muille ELY:ille jätetyistä hakemuksista:
F2 Helsinki - Pori kaksi vuoroparia lisääF3 Helsinki - Tampere joka päivä viisi vuoroparia lisää ja lisäksi arkisin yksiF4 kolmen päivittäisen vuoron jatko Rovaniemelle (nykyisten Oulun vuorojen jatko ja lisäksi yhden Jyväskylään päättyvän jatko)F7 Helsinki - Kotka joka päivä kaksi vuoroparia lisää ja ma - la lisäksi yksi

----------


## anttipng

Tuosta F4:n Rovaniemen jatkosta tuli mieleen seuraava kysymys: Kuinka pitkälle Astromegalla pääsee yhdellä tankillisella? Riittääkö yksi tankillinen Helsingistä Rolloon?

Tuon lisäyksen jälkeen F3:lla olisi 15 vuoroparia Hki-Tre välillä. Uskoa tekemiseen riittää...

----------


## Allison

> Tuosta F4:n Rovaniemen jatkosta tuli mieleen seuraava kysymys: Kuinka pitkälle Astromegalla pääsee yhdellä tankillisella? Riittääkö yksi tankillinen Helsingistä Rolloon?
> 
> Tuon lisäyksen jälkeen F3:lla olisi 15 vuoroparia Hki-Tre välillä. Uskoa tekemiseen riittää...


2000 km.

Arkisin 16 vuoroparia.

Uskoa on riittänyt joulukuusta 2011 alkaen.

----------


## Karosa

> Uskoa on riittänyt joulukuusta 2011 alkaen.


Onkohan tässä sauma OnniBusGold.com-palvelulle?  :Wink:

----------


## Bussipoika

> OnniBus.com on taas jättänyt uuden joukon reittiliikennelupahakemuksia, nyt 1.7.2015 alkavaan liikenteeseen.
> 
> - F4 kolmen päivittäisen vuoron jatko Rovaniemelle (nykyisten Oulun vuorojen jatko ja lisäksi yhden Jyväskylään päättyvän jatko)


Testiajo jo BUS2015- messuille?  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> F2 Helsinki - Pori kaksi vuoroparia lisääF3 Helsinki - Tampere joka päivä viisi vuoroparia lisää ja lisäksi arkisin yksiF4 kolmen päivittäisen vuoron jatko Rovaniemelle (nykyisten Oulun vuorojen jatko ja lisäksi yhden Jyväskylään päättyvän jatko)F7 Helsinki - Kotka joka päivä kaksi vuoroparia lisää ja ma - la lisäksi yksi


Uudenmaan ELY on nyt julkaissut sivuillaan sille jätetyt hakemukset: F2, F3, F7.

Haettavat lähtöajat ovat:
F2 Porista 9.30 ja 18.30, Helsingistä 8.30 ja 14.30F3 Tampereelta 7.00 (arkisin), 9.00, 11.00, 13.00, 15.00 ja 17.00, Helsingistä 6.20 (arkisin), 8.20, 10.20, 14.20, 18.20 ja 20.20F7 Kotkasta 9.20 (ma-la), 14.50 ja 19.50, Helsingistä 6.30 (ma-la), 12.15 ja 17.05

----------


## dreamy83

Itse en ole vielä päässyt kokeilemaan, mutta mitkäs ovat kokemukset Kampin terminaalista? Onko kenties ruuhkaksi asti ollut terminaalissa väkeä? Miten purku ja lastaus ovat toimineet?

----------


## ripperi

> Itse en ole vielä päässyt kokeilemaan, mutta mitkäs ovat kokemukset Kampin terminaalista? Onko kenties ruuhkaksi asti ollut terminaalissa väkeä? Miten purku ja lastaus ovat toimineet?


Mitä keskiviikkona alotuspäivänä hommaa kattelin kolmen pintaan ni ei tuol ruuhkaa ollu. Ja laukut näkyvät ottavan rullakkoon ja kuljettavan odotusalueen puolelle. Lastausta en nähnyt mut luulis samal taval tapahtuvan. Laukku ovella rullakkoon ja matkustaja kyytiin. Hyvä homma, ei oo liikaa porukkaa auton takana töhöilemässä.

----------


## dreamy83

Onkohan ruuhkien varalta tuolla lentokentiltä tutut jonotusköydet? Voisi olla ihan paikallaan, koska OB:llä olen usein törmännyt Kiasman häröpalloon. Rullakkoidea on hyvä, noudattaa sekin vähän lentokenttien toimintaa kun laukku luovutetaan erikseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Rullakkoidea on hyvä, noudattaa sekin vähän lentokenttien toimintaa kun laukku luovutetaan erikseen.


Minä en ainakaan toivo maaliikenteeseen samanlaisia matkatavarakäytäntöjä kuin lentoliikenteessä. Yhdysvalloissa Amtrak on paikoin kopioinut niitä junaliikenteeseen. Olen joutunut siellä menemään asemalle puoli tuntia ennen junan lähtöä checkaamaan sisään matkatavarat, jotka on sitten kuljetettu samassa junassa erillisessä matkatavaravaunussa. Junan saavuttua on pitänyt vielä odottaa 15 min, että matkatavarat on tuotu traktorin vetämillä kärryillä matkatavaravaunuista matkatavaroiden luovutukseen, josta niitä on jaettu laukku kerrallaan.

----------


## kuukanko

OB.com:n liikennetiedotteen mukaan liikenteen lisääntyessä ylihuomenna osa lähdöistä muuttuu toistaiseksi yksikerrosbusseilla ajettaviksi:
- F1, 7:00 Turku - Helsinki
- F1, 12:15 Turku - Helsinki
- F1, 9:45 Helsinki - Turku
- F1, 21:45 Helsinki - Turku
- F2, 17:30 Helsinki - Pori
- F2, 12:30 Pori - Helsinki
- F7, 15:05 Helsinki - Kotka
- F7, 17:50 Kotka -Helsinki

Tuossa näyttäisi olevan kahden bussin ajot. Olisiko sitten osa noista uusista F322 - F328 tulossa vasta myöhemmin liikenteeseen.

----------


## JT

http://www.onnibus.com/FI/aikataulut.htm

Tuolta F1:n aikataulua voi tulkita siten, että Turku - Helsinki -suunnassa lähtöjä olisi klo 12.00 ja 12.15. Verkkokaupan perusteella tasan klo 12 lähtöä ei kuitenkaan ole olemassa.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.com laajentaa vaihteeksi myös yksikerrosbussien liikennettä: nykyisin F45:llä vain perjantai- ja ss-iltaisin liikennöivälle vuoroparille haetaan liikennöintiä myös ma-to ja la 1.7. alkaen.

----------


## pehkonen

> OnniBus.com laajentaa vaihteeksi myös yksikerrosbussien liikennettä: nykyisin F45:llä vain perjantai- ja ss-iltaisin liikennöivälle vuoroparille haetaan liikennöintiä myös ma-to ja la 1.7. alkaen.


Miten on kaatuuko hakemus kirjoitusvirheeseen? Negatiivinen voimassaoloaika, nääs

----------


## citybus

> Miten on kaatuuko hakemus kirjoitusvirheeseen? Negatiivinen voimassaoloaika, nääs


Eiköhän tässä mennä ihan hallintolain mukaan, eli lupaviranomainen pyytänee luvanhakijaa täydentämään asiakirjaa HL 22 §:n nojalla.

----------


## rane

Eiköhän noita kokeiluja tule vaikka mille reiteille, kun ei enää ole kahden vuoden vähimmäisliikennöintiaikaa.
Muistetaan kaiholla tuota Savonlinjan ja Vuorelan peräkkäinajoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> F4 kolmen päivittäisen vuoron jatko Rovaniemelle (nykyisten Oulun vuorojen jatko ja lisäksi yhden Jyväskylään päättyvän jatko)


Tämänkin hakemus on nyt netissä. Nykyisten Oulun vuorojen lisäksi Rovaniemelle jatkaa Helsingistä Jyväskylään 7.00 lähtevä vuoro ja Rovaniemeltä tulee Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin 20.30 lähtevä vuoro.

----------


## zige94

Mitenkäs nuo kovasti huhutut Helsinki-Lappeenranta(-Imatra?) vuorot, F6:sko se linja nyt onkaan. Paljon on matka-aika Lappeenrantaan ja Imatralle? Vanhan Onnibussin aikaanhan noita kokeilivat, mutta lopettivat kannattamattomina. Nyt pitäisi kesäkuun alusta Facebookin mukaan alkaa kulkemaan F6, mutta onko matka-aikaa saatu yhtään tingittyä vai onko taas 5h vs juna 2h? Pohjolan Liikenteen nopein vuoro (Porvoon ja Kouvolan kautta) menee 3h25min (Imatralle 4h30min). Junaa nopeammin tuskin pääsevat, mutta edes lähelle sitä on hyvä saavutus ja tunninkin pidempi matka on jo hyväksyttävissä halvemmalla lipulla. Monilla muilla linjoillahan ei tätä ongelmaa ole.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitenkäs nuo kovasti huhutut Helsinki-Lappeenranta(-Imatra?) vuorot, F6:sko se linja nyt onkaan. Paljon on matka-aika Lappeenrantaan ja Imatralle?


3 h 15 min Lappeenrantaan, 4 h Imatralle ja 6 h 40 min Joensuuhun hakemuksen mukaan. Hakemus löytyy täältä.

----------


## zige94

> 3 h 15 min Lappeenrantaan, 4 h Imatralle ja 6 h 40 min Joensuuhun hakemuksen mukaan. Hakemus löytyy täältä.


Hmm. Matka-ajan osalta etenkää Imatra & Joensuu ei kyllä palvele oikein (2h enemmän), mutta lipun hinta voi olla se mikä joillekkin ratkaisee. Itse en rehellisesti sanottuna välttämättä pystyisi Onnibussin ahtaissa busseissa noin pitkää reissua istumaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tuo Lappeenrannan ja Imatran välinen matka-aika on sinällään mielenkiintoinen, sillä yhteen aikaan ajettu expressvuoro taittoi Imatran keskusliikenneaseman ja Lappeenrannan keskustan välin 35 minuutissa kutostietä, mutta nyt Onnibus tarvitsee 45 minuuttia ajoaikaa matkakeskuksen ja Imatran välille. Kun matkakeskuksesta lähdettäessä ei ole kuin neljät liikennevalot (ja reitti on muutenkin sujuvampi), niin sanoisin, että kyllä 35 minuutin ajoaika pitäisi riittää. Vai ovatko Astromegat rajoitettu alhaisempiin nopeuksiin kuin 100 km/h? Vai onko tuossa kenties laskettu pidempi lastausaika aikatauluun mukaan?

----------


## Allison

> Tuo Lappeenrannan ja Imatran välinen matka-aika on sinällään mielenkiintoinen, sillä yhteen aikaan ajettu expressvuoro taittoi Imatran keskusliikenneaseman ja Lappeenrannan keskustan välin 35 minuutissa kutostietä, mutta nyt Onnibus tarvitsee 45 minuuttia ajoaikaa matkakeskuksen ja Imatran välille. Kun matkakeskuksesta lähdettäessä ei ole kuin neljät liikennevalot (ja reitti on muutenkin sujuvampi), niin sanoisin, että kyllä 35 minuutin ajoaika pitäisi riittää. Vai ovatko Astromegat rajoitettu alhaisempiin nopeuksiin kuin 100 km/h? Vai onko tuossa kenties laskettu pidempi lastausaika aikatauluun mukaan?


Astromega ei Lappeenrannassa mahdu Vanhan Viipurintien alikulusta, jolloin on ajettava Kuutostielle Ristikankaan liittymän kautta. Matka asemien välillä on 38,5 km. Kuutostien osuus 36,5 km. 80 km/h keskinopeudella tuo valtatieosuus vie noin 28 minuuttia. Kaupunkiosuudet vievät ehkä 5 minuuttia. Puhdas ajoaika on siten 33 minuuttia. Sitten lastausaikaa kumpaankin päähän 6 minuuttia. Siinäpä tuo 45 minuuttia sitten onkin.

T: Lauri

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Astromega ei Lappeenrannassa mahdu Vanhan Viipurintien alikulusta, jolloin on ajettava Kuutostielle Ristikankaan liittymän kautta. Matka asemien välillä on 38,5 km. Kuutostien osuus 36,5 km. 80 km/h keskinopeudella tuo valtatieosuus vie noin 28 minuuttia. Kaupunkiosuudet vievät ehkä 5 minuuttia. Puhdas ajoaika on siten 33 minuuttia. Sitten lastausaikaa kumpaankin päähän 6 minuuttia. Siinäpä tuo 45 minuuttia sitten onkin.
> 
> T: Lauri


Kappas, enpäs tullut tuota ajatelleeksikaan, kiitos tarkennuksesta. Joka tapauksessa, 4 tuntia Helsingistä Imatralle on melko nopea yhteys, etenkin autoon mutta myös junaan verrattuna, muista busseista puhumattakaan.

----------


## kalle.

> 4 tuntia Helsingistä Imatralle on melko nopea yhteys, etenkin autoon mutta myös junaan verrattuna.


Itse asiassa varsin hidas verrattuna autoon, jolla tuon välin ajaa helposti alle kolmen tunnin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Itse asiassa varsin hidas verrattuna autoon, jolla tuon välin ajaa helposti alle kolmen tunnin.


Google Maps tarjoaa ajoajaksi Imatran keskusliikenneaseman ja Helsingin Kaivokadun välille 3 h 6 min. Ja omalla autolla matkustettaessa yleensä pysähdytään matkalla, joten matka-aika kasvaa entisestään. Joka tapauksessa autolla ei pääse lähelle junaa, jonka matka-aika Imatran ja Helsingin välillä on n. 2 h 30 min, eli siinä mielessä tuo "helposti alle kolmen tunnin" ei oikein pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Google Maps tarjoaa ajoajaksi Imatran keskusliikenneaseman ja Helsingin Kaivokadun välille 3 h 6 min. Ja omalla autolla matkustettaessa yleensä pysähdytään matkalla, joten matka-aika kasvaa entisestään. Joka tapauksessa autolla ei pääse lähelle junaa, jonka matka-aika Imatran ja Helsingin välillä on n. 2 h 30 min, eli siinä mielessä tuo "helposti alle kolmen tunnin" ei oikein pidä paikkaansa.


Googlen ajoaika-arviot on jostain syystä hyvin yläkanttiin. Ajamatta ylinopeutta on perillä selvästi nopeammassa ajassa kuin mitä Google arvioi. Juuri tuota väliä en tunne, mutta muuten on näin. Tauonkin kanssa on vähän niin ja näin, kolme tuntia menee mun mielestä vielä tauotta, joku muu ajaa tauotta neljäkin tuntia ja joku haluaa sen tauon lyhyemmälläkin reissulla. Sanoisin, että ilman makuasiataukoa takuuvarmasti alle kolmen tunnin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Googlen ajoaika-arviot on jostain syystä hyvin yläkanttiin. Ajamatta ylinopeutta on perillä selvästi nopeammassa ajassa kuin mitä Google arvioi. Juuri tuota väliä en tunne, mutta muuten on näin. Tauonkin kanssa on vähän niin ja näin, kolme tuntia menee mun mielestä vielä tauotta, joku muu ajaa tauotta neljäkin tuntia ja joku haluaa sen tauon lyhyemmälläkin reissulla. Sanoisin, että ilman makuasiataukoa takuuvarmasti alle kolmen tunnin.


No joo, omiin kokemuksiini perustuen Imatralta Helsinkiin voi ajaa parisenkymmentä minuuttia nopeammin nopeusrajoituksia noudattaen kuin mitä Google ehdottaa. Matka-aika vaihtelee riippuen vuodenajasta (talvinopeusrajoitukset) ja liikenteestä. Helsingin keskustaan ajo kasvattaa tosin ajoaikaa useimmiten lähelle tuota kolmea tuntia. Ja mitä tulee taukoihin, itse suosin kiireettömämpää menoa, mutta niiden pitäminen riippuu henkilöstä, kuten sanoit. Kuitenkin juna on yleensä nopein yhteys Imatralta Helsinkiin, sillä autolla tekee tiukkaa tuohon kahteen ja puoleen tuntiin, etenkin Helsingin keskustaan. Tämä nyt tosin on melko ot-keskustelua, sillä pääpointtini oli siis se, että kun OB on kuitenkin vähintään 30 min nopeampi kuin muut bussit ja näin ollen paljon vähemmän hitaampi auton tai junan käyttäjälle, sekä halvempi kuin auto tai juna useimmilla matkoilla, saattaa se houkutella heitä kyytiin. Ja lisäys tarjonnassa etenkin Imatralle on erittäin tervetullutta.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt OnniBus.com:n liikenne alkaakin vähentyä: se hakee F10:n lakkautusta niin, että viimeinen liikennöintipäivä on 31.7.2015. Hakemus

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt OnniBus.com:n liikenne alkaakin vähentyä: se hakee F10:n lakkautusta niin, että viimeinen liikennöintipäivä on 31.7.2015. Hakemus


Tosin muut liikenteen lisäykset ovat sen verran mittavia, että tämän poikittaislinjan poissaolo ei liiemmin taida näkyä suoritteissa. No ehkä sen verran että heinäkuun ajan on vuoroja hieman enempi kuin elokuun alussa. Linjakilometreissä kuitenkin elokuussa ollaan edellä tämän hetken tilaa.

----------


## aki

> Nyt OnniBus.com:n liikenne alkaakin vähentyä: se hakee F10:n lakkautusta niin, että viimeinen liikennöintipäivä on 31.7.2015. Hakemus


Niinpä, OB ei halua liikennöidä kyseistä reittiä kun ei tuota tarpeeksi. Jätetään se siis muiden liikennöitsijöiden hoidettavaksi. Saa nähdä miltä Suomen linja-autoliikenteen reittiverkosto näyttää muutaman vuoden kuluttua? Varmaan ei etelä-Suomessakaan enää ajeta kuin Hki-Turku ja Hki-Tampere välejä (ehkä hieman kärjistäen)

----------


## j-lu

> Varmaan ei etelä-Suomessakaan enää ajeta kuin Hki-Turku ja Hki-Tampere välejä (ehkä hieman kärjistäen)


Tarvitseeko ajaa muita välejä? Joukkoliikenne on joukkojen liikennettä ja joukkoja löytyy kaupungeista. Kunnat voivat sitten ostaa tilataksiliikennettä niille reiteille, joissa ei ole joukkoja, mutta joihin halutaan palvelua.

Enkä sitä paitsi olisi kovin huolissani periferioiden "joukko"liikennepalveluista seuraavaan neljään vuoteen. Eiköhän keskusta verota työtä tekeviä kaupunkilaisia sen verran, ettei tarvitse tinkiä maataloustuista ja Sysmässä rintamamiestalossa asuvan leskimummon bussikyydeistä.

----------


## hylje

> Niinpä, OB ei halua liikennöidä kyseistä reittiä kun ei tuota tarpeeksi. Jätetään se siis muiden liikennöitsijöiden hoidettavaksi. Saa nähdä miltä Suomen linja-autoliikenteen reittiverkosto näyttää muutaman vuoden kuluttua? Varmaan ei etelä-Suomessakaan enää ajeta kuin Hki-Turku ja Hki-Tampere välejä (ehkä hieman kärjistäen)


Juu, eiköhän keskittyminen runkoreiteille jatku.

Mutta ei se tarkoita sitä että vain kaikista kannattavimmat linjat ajetaan. Kannattavia linjoja on hiljaisempiakin. Syrjäisempiä mutta riittävän isoja taajamia tullaan varmaan palvelemaan pikkubussilinjoilla, jotka keräävät niitä matkustajia jotka eivät (pelkästään) runkoreittejä pitkin pääse.

----------


## killerpop

> Enkä sitä paitsi olisi kovin huolissani periferioiden "joukko"liikennepalveluista seuraavaan neljään vuoteen. Eiköhän keskusta verota työtä tekeviä kaupunkilaisia sen verran, ettei tarvitse tinkiä maataloustuista ja Sysmässä rintamamiestalossa asuvan leskimummon bussikyydeistä.


Tämä Merja Kyllösen Waltti-hankehan waltakunnallisena lipputuotteena taisi jäädä aika torsoksi, kun kelpoisuus tulee olemaan lopulta pienempi kuin Matkahuollon valtakunnallisilla lipputuotteilla. Markkinaehtoisessa kaukoliikenteessä en ole vielä kuullut toimijoista, jotka tällaista tuotetta liiemmin hyväksyisivät.

Tervetuloa keskustajohtoinen hallitus, ei ainakaan enempää virheitä pysty tekemään kuin edeltäjänsä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta ei se tarkoita sitä että vain kaikista kannattavimmat linjat ajetaan. Kannattavia linjoja on hiljaisempiakin.


Nimenomaan näin vapaat ja kilpaillut markkinat toimivat. Ensiksi operaattoreita houkuttavat ne runkolinjat, joilla on mahdollisimman paljon kysyntää. Vuoroja lisätään ja kilpailu lisääntyy. Hinnat painuvat alaspäin. Jossain vaiheessa tullaan tilanteeseen, että jostain muualta löytyykin vähemmän kilpailtu reitti, josta saa paremman tuoton kuin hyperkilpaillulta runkolinjalta. Joku operaattori päättääkin mennä mieluummin sinne. Ja niin edelleen. Markkinat ohjaavat kysynnän ja tarjonnan tasapainoon sekä hinnan että vuorotarjonnan kannalta. Tämä tasapaino on optimitilanne eikä siihen tarvita mitään keskusjohtoista koordinointia. Itse asiassa keskusjohtoinen koordinointi, tarjonta- tai hintasääntely tai mikä tahansa vastaava vain sotkee markkinamekanismin toimintaa ja johtaa suboptimaaliseen tulokseen.




> Tämä Merja Kyllösen Waltti-hankehan waltakunnallisena lipputuotteena taisi jäädä aika torsoksi, kun kelpoisuus tulee olemaan lopulta pienempi kuin Matkahuollon valtakunnallisilla lipputuotteilla. Markkinaehtoisessa kaukoliikenteessä en ole vielä kuullut toimijoista, jotka tällaista tuotetta liiemmin hyväksyisivät.


Valtakunnallinen lipputuote on nimenomaan mainitsemani kaltainen keskusjohtoinen sääntelyhanke, joka haittaa vapaiden markkinoiden toimintaa. Toki sellaisesta voi olla iloa esim. sitä kautta että eri kaupunkien kaupunkiliikenteessä voi maksaa samalla lipulla. Eikä siinä mitään. Mutta se että lipusta tulisi pakollinen tai vahvasti suositeltu (käytännössä lähes pakollinen) väline markkinaehtoiseen toimintaan - kuten kaukoliikenteeseen - ei olisi omiaan edesauttamaan innovointia tai kilpailua ylipäätään. Virkamiehet vain eivät yleensä ymmärrä markkinoista mitään ja siksi tykkäävät ajaa tällaisia hankkeita. Mutta sopii kysyä itseltään valitseeko mieluummin kaupan hyllyltä Pepsodentin tai Colgaten väliltä vai olisiko parempi tilanne, että ainoa vaihtoehto olisi Prostokvashinon hammastahna- ja -lankakombinaatin monopolituote?

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta sopii kysyä itseltään valitseeko mieluummin kaupan hyllyltä Pepsodentin tai Colgaten väliltä vai olisiko parempi tilanne, että ainoa vaihtoehto olisi Prostokvashinon hammastahna- ja -lankakombinaatin monopolituote?


Lisäksi keskushallinto on päättänyt, että kaikille kansalaisille tarjotaan ilmaiset hammasproteesit ja tämä rahoitetaan suuhygieniatuotteiden lisäverolla. Virkamiehet onnittelevat itseään, sillä hammastahnatuubin maksaessa 13 euroa, pian kaikilla on tekarit.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Markkinat ohjaavat kysynnän ja tarjonnan tasapainoon sekä hinnan että vuorotarjonnan kannalta. Tämä tasapaino on optimitilanne eikä siihen tarvita mitään keskusjohtoista koordinointia.


Tasapaino löytyy kyllä aikanaan, mutta voi hyvin olla, että ennen tasapainon löytymistä nyitään muutamaan kertaan laidalta toiselle. Tänä aikana jokin oikeasti kannattava yhteys saattaa jäädä palvelematta, ja joukkoliikenne näyttäytyy osalle käyttäjistä jossain määrin epävarmana. Espoolaisena oma palvelutasoni ei toki ensimmäisenä huoleta.




> Valtakunnallinen lipputuote on nimenomaan mainitsemani kaltainen keskusjohtoinen sääntelyhanke, joka haittaa vapaiden markkinoiden toimintaa. Toki sellaisesta voi olla iloa esim. sitä kautta että eri kaupunkien kaupunkiliikenteessä voi maksaa samalla lipulla. Eikä siinä mitään. Mutta se että lipusta tulisi pakollinen tai vahvasti suositeltu (käytännössä lähes pakollinen) väline markkinaehtoiseen toimintaan - kuten kaukoliikenteeseen - ei olisi omiaan edesauttamaan innovointia tai kilpailua ylipäätään. Virkamiehet vain eivät yleensä ymmärrä markkinoista mitään ja siksi tykkäävät ajaa tällaisia hankkeita. Mutta sopii kysyä itseltään valitseeko mieluummin kaupan hyllyltä Pepsodentin tai Colgaten väliltä vai olisiko parempi tilanne, että ainoa vaihtoehto olisi Prostokvashinon hammastahna- ja -lankakombinaatin monopolituote?


No, vielä jää nähtäväksi, miten, jos mitenkään, Walttia kaukoliikenteeseen tarjotaan. Nykyisellään osuvampi vähittäiskauppavertaus olisi ehkä vaatimus yhteensopivien luottokorttien hyväksymisestä (mikä on kaupan alalla käytännössä tilanne jo nyt).

----------


## LateZ

> Nyt OnniBus.com:n liikenne alkaakin vähentyä: se hakee F10:n lakkautusta niin, että viimeinen liikennöintipäivä on 31.7.2015. Hakemus


Erikoinen ratkaisu kun linjalla kuitenkin on jo omat kanta-asiakkaansa. Nykyiset viisi vuoroparia on kai sitten liikaa, olisivat nyt vaikka kaksi vuoroparia yhdella autolla ajettuna jättäneet. Eivätköhän nykyiset linjan matkustajat olisi pitkälti keskittyneet näihin vuoroihin. Tai sitten alihankintakuvio tuottaa joitakin hankaluuksia, joista pääsee nyt samalla eroon.

----------


## J_J

> Erikoinen ratkaisu kun linjalla kuitenkin on jo omat kanta-asiakkaansa. Nykyiset viisi vuoroparia on kai sitten liikaa, olisivat nyt vaikka kaksi vuoroparia yhdella autolla ajettuna jättäneet. Eivätköhän nykyiset linjan matkustajat olisi pitkälti keskittyneet näihin vuoroihin. Tai sitten alihankintakuvio tuottaa joitakin hankaluuksia, joista pääsee nyt samalla eroon.


Kun molemmat tiedämme, minkä tahon kanssa tämä Turku - Lahti "-alihankintakuvio" on pyörinyt, tietänemme myös sen, ettei mahdolliset "kuvioon liittyvät hankaluudet" välttämättä tule alaa hiemankaan tunteville kovinkaan suurena yllätyksenä...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kun molemmat tiedämme


Mutta kaikki lukijat eivät välttämättä tiedä, tai muista, vaikka tietäisivät. Tuollainen vihjailevan sävyinen kirjoittelu julkisella foorumilla on vähän ikävää. Jos sanottavasi kestää julkisuuden, sano se suoraan. Muussa tapauksessa jätä kokonaan sanomatta (ja vihjailematta).

----------


## Lari Nylund

Keskiviikkona 20.5.2015 "Kokkolassa juhlistetaan uutta OnniBus.com reittiä kansanjuhlalla". 

http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20150506_0001

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Keskiviikkona 20.5.2015 "Kokkolassa juhlistetaan uutta OnniBus.com reittiä kansanjuhlalla". 
> 
> http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20150506_0001


Kansanjuhlat jatkuvat, tänään Joensuussa ja huomenna Lappeenrannassa, koska myös F6-linja avataan 1.6. Tiedote

----------


## Allison

Helsingin hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi F3-reitin lupaa koskevan valituksen. Aiemmin Hämeenlinnan hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi F9-reitin lupaa koskevan valituksen. Molemmissa oikeuden päätöksissä Kaleva ja Hervanta katsottiin keskeisesti eri paikaksi kuin Tampereen linja-autoasema.

Pirkanmaan ELY-keskus myönsi uuden reittiliikenneluvan linjalle F9. Kyseessä on päivittäinen Turku-Hervanta-Kaleva-Jyväskylä -vuoropari, joka aloittaa 1.7.2015. Aikataulu on seuraavanlainen:



Samalla muodostuvat myös päivittäiset yhteydet Turusta ja Tampereelta Ouluun ja Kajaaniin seuraavasti:

Turun linja-autoasemalta 10:30, Tampereelta 12:45, (Jyväskylässä vaihto 14:35 -> 15:05/15:15), perillä Kuopiossa 17:05, Kajaanissa 19:20 ja Oulussa 19:30.

Matka-aikoja:

Turku-Jyväskylä 4:05. Turku-Kuopio 6:25. Turku-Kajaani 8:50. Turku-Oulu 9:00.
Tampere-Jyväskylä 1:50, Tampere-Kuopio 4:20, Tampere-Kajaani 6:35, Tampere-Oulu 6:45.

Vastakkaiseen suuntaan:

Kajaanista ja Oulusta 9:00, Kuopiosta 11:15, (Jyväskylässä vaihto 13:15/13:20 -> 16:40), perillä Tampereella 18:35 ja Turussa 20:45.

Matka-aikoja:

Kajaani-Tampere 9:35, Oulu-Tampere 9:35. Kuopio-Tampere 7:20, Jyväskylä-Tampere 1:55,
Kajaani-Turku 11:45. Oulu-Turku 11:45. Kuopio-Turku 9:30. Jyväskylä-Turku 4:05.

----------


## 034

Kiitän kattavasta datasta.

----------


## LHB

Ilmeisesti F4 ei saanut lupaa jatkaa Rovaniemelle? Ainakaan vielä?

----------


## Miska

> Ilmeisesti F4 ei saanut lupaa jatkaa Rovaniemelle? Ainakaan vielä?


Lupaa on haettu 1.7.2015 alkaen. Reittiliikennelupapäätökset tuntuvat tulevan yleensä aika viime tipassa, joten mahdollisista uusista luvista kuultaneen kesäkuun aikana.

----------


## LHB

> Lupaa on haettu 1.7.2015 alkaen. Reittiliikennelupapäätökset tuntuvat tulevan yleensä aika viime tipassa, joten mahdollisista uusista luvista kuultaneen kesäkuun aikana.


ELY oli hylännyt hakemukset.

----------


## Thunderi

Onnibus oli taas päässyt Ilta-Sanomien otsikoihin.
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...873345323.html

----------


## kalle.

> Onnibus oli taas päässyt Ilta-Sanomien otsikoihin.
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...873345323.html


 Ja Aamulehden http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...skysymys+.html

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...yrjintaa+.html

----------


## JSL

Syrjintävaltuutetuille sun muille vaan valitukset ja ELY vois pistää parit uhkasakot.

----------


## 339-DF

> Syrjintävaltuutetuille sun muille vaan valitukset ja ELY vois pistää parit uhkasakot.


Ei minusta ole kohtuullista määrätä 6-vuotiaan tasolla olevalle kehitysvammaiselle sakkoa siitä, että tämä pyrkii bussiin, vaikka se on erikseen etukäteen kielletty. Aika rajulta kuulostaisi sellainen.

----------


## Kani

Eikös linja-autoissa kuljeteta ilman ongelmia myös 6-vuotiaan tasolla olevia 6-vuotiaita?

----------


## zige94

> Ei minusta ole kohtuullista määrätä 6-vuotiaan tasolla olevalle kehitysvammaiselle sakkoa siitä, että tämä pyrkii bussiin, vaikka se on erikseen etukäteen kielletty. Aika rajulta kuulostaisi sellainen.


Mä ymmärsin JSL:n tekstin niin että sakko määrättäisiin Onnibussille, ei suinkaan tälle kehitysvammaiselle.

----------


## JSL

> Mä ymmärsin JSL:n tekstin niin että sakko määrättäisiin Onnibussille, ei suinkaan tälle kehitysvammaiselle.


Jepp sillee sen tarkotin koska Suomessa ei saa syrjiä ketään iän, rodun, uskonnon, poliittisen vakaumuksen etc perusteella ja onnibus niin kovasti esittää olevansa köyhän kansan asialla mutta isot kapitalistit siinä on takana.

----------


## 339-DF

> ... ja onnibus niin kovasti esittää olevansa köyhän kansan asialla mutta isot kapitalistit siinä on takana.


Ahaa, ymmärsin väärin. 

Sinä ajattelit siis, että nyt koittaisi oiva tilaisuus antaa Onnibusille, josta et tykkää, sakot rangaistuksena siitä, että et tykkää heistä. Keppihevosena tahtoisit käyttää tätä varkautelaista kehitysvammaista naista.

Että osaakin olla ällöttävä ajatuksenjuoksu jollakulla. Huh.

----------


## Elias

> Ahaa, ymmärsin väärin. 
> 
> Sinä ajattelit siis, että nyt koittaisi oiva tilaisuus antaa Onnibusille, josta et tykkää, sakot rangaistuksena siitä, että et tykkää heistä. Keppihevosena tahtoisit käyttää tätä varkautelaista kehitysvammaista naista.
> 
> Että osaakin olla ällöttävä ajatuksenjuoksu jollakulla. Huh.


Eiköhän enemmän tai vähemmän ole myös muun muassa Paunu ynnä muut "kapitalistiparonit" yrittäneet saada sakkoja ja vaikka mitä hankaluuksia myöskin aikaan Onnibusille, osittain myös siitä syystä että he eivät erityisesti tykkää Onnibusista. Näkökulmia on monenlaisia, perustelu se oli tuokin.

----------


## J_J

> Eiköhän enemmän tai vähemmän ole myös muun muassa Paunu ynnä muut "kapitalistiparonit" yrittäneet saada sakkoja ja vaikka mitä hankaluuksia myöskin aikaan Onnibusille, osittain myös siitä syystä että he eivät erityisesti tykkää Onnibusista. Näkökulmia on monenlaisia, perustelu se oli tuokin.


Mie repesin...

Tähän viestiin voisi kirjoittaa hyvinkin pitkän vastauksen perusteluineen, mutta en kertakaikkiaan jaksa enkä viitsi. Tyydynkin siis vain jatkamaan naureskelua  :Wink:

----------


## tkp

> Eiköhän enemmän tai vähemmän ole myös muun muassa Paunu ynnä muut "kapitalistiparonit" yrittäneet saada sakkoja ja vaikka mitä hankaluuksia myöskin aikaan Onnibusille, osittain myös siitä syystä että he eivät erityisesti tykkää Onnibusista. Näkökulmia on monenlaisia, perustelu se oli tuokin.


Minkälaisia sakkoja "kapitalistiparonit" ovat yrittäneet saada onnibussille? Kun tietääkseni suomessa sakot jakaa viranomainen, ja sellaisen saaminen edellyttää rikollista toimintaa. "kapitalistiparonit" ovat siis tehneet rikosilmoituksen Onnibussista viranomaisille? Minkähänlaisesta rikoksesta mahtaa olla kysymys?

----------


## sm3

Onnibus on tuonut paljon hyvää Suomen kaltaiseen maahan. Suomessa voi olla monelle ihan uutta se että yritykset kilpailevat asiakkaista eivätkä perustaa toimintaansa monopoleihin ja kohtele asiakasta sen turvin miten sattuu. Olen monesti ylireagoinut Onnibussin kohdalla mutta arvostan kyllä sitä mitä he saivat aikaan, vaikkakin se olisi voinut olla mikä vaan yritys. 

Suomessa asiakasta kohdellaan pääsääntöisesti todella huonosti koska asiakkaan mielipiteellä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Yritykset perustavat toimintansa vähintään alueelliseen monopoliasemaan joka takaa että asiakkaita riittää vaikka asiakaspalvelu kiroaisi asiakasta ja löisi luurin korvaan ja velottaisi 100x korkeampia hintoja kuin toinen yritys.

Vielä kun Suomessa opittaisiin kilpailemaan laadulla hinnan lisäksi. Mutta ehkä se on liikaa toivottu, koska Suomessa ei ole koskaan tarvinnut tuottaa laatua koska monopoliasema eikä sitä siten kukaan osaa vaatiakkaan. Laadukkaasta palvelusta  maksaakin vähän enemmän mielellään, laadun nostaminen siis voisi antaa mahdollisuuden hintojen nostolle ja lisätuloille. Pohjolan Liikenne vissiin ainakin yritti nostaa matkustamisen laatua, en tiedä nykytilanteesta.

Kaupassa pitkät jonot kassoille, kassoista vain puolet käytössä. Asiakasta ärsyttää, mutta ei auta, ei voi valita muuta kauppaa koska kyseessä voi olla ainoa kauppa alueella, ta ainoa sen kokoluokan kauppa tai sitten ainoa kauppa missä käy asiakkaan suosima kanta-asiakaskortti. Vaikka alueella olisi muita saman alan kauppoja voi yrityksellä silti olla käytännössä mononpoliasema eli asiakasta ei tarvitse palvella ja hintoja voi nostaa miten haluaa. Kilpailu loisi tarpeen nostaa palvelun laatua ja ehkä laskea hintoja,

 Onnibus ehkä tarjoaa wifi yhteyksiä ja muuta, mutta täpötäydessä bussissa matkustaminen ei ole se kaikkein mukavin tapa matkustaa. Välissä voisi olla vaikka jotain kaliimman lipun vuoroja joissa olisi sitten jotain lisäpalvelua normaliin nähden, ja korkeampi hinta pitäisi perusmatkustajat normi vuoroissa ja esim ne jotka haluavat työskennellä bussissa voivat valita kalliimman vuoron. Tai busseissa voisi olla ns. bisnesluokka kuten lentokoneissa

En ymmärrä käsitettä kapitalistiparoni. Monopoliaseman käytöllä ei ole mieletäni mitään tekemistä kapitalismin kanssa koska kapitalismi on markkintalouden muoto ja markkinataloutta ei viime vuosiin saakka ole ollut olemassakaan joukkolikenteessä lentoliikennettä lukuunottamatta. Onnibus on mielestäni kapitalistinen yhtiö, ja hyvä niin.

Joku voi sanoa että kapitalsimi on pahasta koska siinä riistetään työntekijää, mutta se houkuttaa ihmisiä kouluttautumaan ja hankkiutumaann parempiin töihin koska se on ainoa tapa nostaa elintasoa. Jos vaikka siivojaa saisi saman palkan kuin yritysjohtaja niin kuka enää hankkisi parempaa koulutusta ja pyrkisi elämässä eteenpäin.

----------


## Elias

> Minkälaisia sakkoja "kapitalistiparonit" ovat yrittäneet saada onnibussille? Kun tietääkseni suomessa sakot jakaa viranomainen, ja sellaisen saaminen edellyttää rikollista toimintaa. "kapitalistiparonit" ovat siis tehneet rikosilmoituksen Onnibussista viranomaisille? Minkähänlaisesta rikoksesta mahtaa olla kysymys?


Josko käytettäisi "kapitalistiparoneista" jotain muuta nimitystä, vaikka sillä oman kantasi asiaan haluatkin ilmoittaa. Lähinnä viittasin siihen, että Paunu on useasti valittanut Onnibusille myönnetyistä reittiliikenneluvista korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen halunaan kumota ne (esim. http://www.kho.fi/fi/index/paatoksia...008745121.html), sillä ne aiheuttavat Paunun omalle liikennöinille muun muassa "jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa". Eiköhän nämäkin asiat kuitenkin ole käsitelty tässä ketjussa jo useampaan otteeseen.

----------


## JSL

Jepp kapitalisti-paroniksi nimittely tuo mieleen Stalinin ajan jossa pientilalliset nimettiin kulakeiksi ja kapitalistisiksi koiriksi. 
Meikäläistäkin täällä aikoinaan muistan nimitellyn riistoporvariksi. Se aika jollon Ladan venttiilit säädettii sirpillä ja vasaralla on ohi.

----------


## Rasbelin

Pikemmin koko käsitteen käyttö kertoo siitä, että henkilö ei ymmärrä mitä kapitalismi on ja eritoten tässä asiayhteydessä ei ymmärrä kuka kapitalismiparoni oikeastaan onkaan. Haluaisin kyllä kernaasti nähdän sellaisen liikennöitsijän, joka on laupias samarialainen ja järjestää liikennettä pro bono-periaatteella.

----------


## kalle.

Homeongelmaa kymmenillä tuhansilla euroilla peruskorjatussa Onnibussissa http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2015...99541_uu.shtml

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Haluaisin kyllä kernaasti nähdän sellaisen liikennöitsijän, joka on laupias samarialainen ja järjestää liikennettä pro bono-periaatteella.


Ihan hyväntekeväisyysperiaatteella ei taida kukaan ajaa, mutta kyllä Suomessa yksi pioneerihenkinen yrittäjä taannoin ajoi ilmaisvuoroja osana vaalikampanjaansa.  :Wink:

----------


## aulis

Onko kuulunut mitään F4 JyväskyläOuluRovaniemi -hakemuksesta? Ja voivatko ely-keskukset vain jättää vastaamatta, vai onko niiden joka tapauksessa tehtävä joko myönteinen ja kielteinen päätös? Ja vaatiiko liikenteen aloittaminen luvan kaikilta ely-keskuksilta reitin varrelta? Ainakaan Lapin ely-keskus ei ole edes julkaissut tätä hakemusta sivuillaan.

----------


## zige94

> Onko kuulunut mitään F4 JyväskyläOuluRovaniemi -hakemuksesta? Ja voivatko ely-keskukset vain jättää vastaamatta, vai onko niiden joka tapauksessa tehtävä joko myönteinen ja kielteinen päätös? Ja vaatiiko liikenteen aloittaminen luvan kaikilta ely-keskuksilta reitin varrelta? Ainakaan Lapin ely-keskus ei ole edes julkaissut tätä hakemusta sivuillaan.


Eivät saaneet lupaa Oulu-Rovaniemi välille. Facebookissa on Onnibus näin kommentoinut asiakkaiden kysymyksiin.

----------


## aulis

> Eivät saaneet lupaa Oulu-Rovaniemi välille. Facebookissa on Onnibus näin kommentoinut asiakkaiden kysymyksiin.


Sen olen nähnyt, mutta olisin kiinnostunut varsinaisesta päätöksestä. Sehän lienee julkinen, jos sellainen on vielä edes tullut.

----------


## rane

> Onko kuulunut mitään F4 JyväskyläOuluRovaniemi -hakemuksesta? Ja voivatko ely-keskukset vain jättää vastaamatta, vai onko niiden joka tapauksessa tehtävä joko myönteinen ja kielteinen päätös? Ja vaatiiko liikenteen aloittaminen luvan kaikilta ely-keskuksilta reitin varrelta? Ainakaan Lapin ely-keskus ei ole edes julkaissut tätä hakemusta sivuillaan.


Näin sanoo joukkoliikennelaki:

Jos reitti ulottuu useamman kuin yhden toimivaltaisen elinkeino-, liikenne- ja ympäristökeskuksen toimivalta-alueelle, luvan myöntää keskus, jonka alueella on pisin osa reitistä. (22.12.2009/1694)

----------


## kuukanko

> Sen olen nähnyt, mutta olisin kiinnostunut varsinaisesta päätöksestä. Sehän lienee julkinen, jos sellainen on vielä edes tullut.


Kyselepä päätöstä Pohjois-Pohjanmaan ELY-keskuksen kirjaamosta.

----------


## kuukanko

Taas on pläjähtänyt lisää hakemuksia 5.10.2015 alkavaan liikenteeseen. Pohjois-Pohjanmaan ELY:n sivuilta löytyy Oulu - Jyväskylä ja Oulu - Rovaniemi.

Niiden liitteessä on kuvattu kaikki haettava uusi liikenne:
uusi reitti F3C Tampereen linja-autoasema - Helsinki. Kulkisi Tampereelta 6 kertaa päivässä ja Helsingistä 5 kertaa päivässä suuntaansa niissä aukoissa, missä siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset ovat päättyneet. Matka-aika 2 tuntia 10 minuuttiayhden Jyväskylään päättyvän F4-vuoroparin jatkaminen Ouluun (10.45 Jyväskylästä ja 16.00 Oulusta)aikaisemmin hylättyjen F4:n Rovaniemen vuorojen uudelleenhaku vain viikonloppuisin ajettavina (Oulusta 8.30 ja 15.15 L-S sekä 19.45 P-S, Rovaniemeltä 5.45 M ja L-S sekä 12.45 ja 21.15 L-S)F6:n yövuoro Joensuuhuun perjantaisin, lauantaisin, sunnuntaisin ja maanantaisin. Olisi nyt Lappeenrantaan päättyvien F6:ien jatke: Lappeenrantaan 0.00 päättyvä jatkaisi Joensuuhun (saapuminen 3.10) ja Lappeenrannasta 5.00 lähtevä lähtisi Joensuusta (lähtö 1.50)F8:n jatko Helsinkiin reittiä Turun linja-autoasema - Aurakatu - Salo (Piihovin liittymä) - Lommila - Tukholmankatu - Kamppi. Vuorojen määrä nousisi viiteen vuoropariin päivässä ja reitti muuttuisi 2-kerrosbusseilla ajettavaksiF9:n jatko osittain Kuopioon ja lisälähdöt. Jyväskylästä 6.15 lähtevä jatkaisi Turkuun asti (lähtö aikaistuisi 6.00:ksi), paluulähtö Turusta 13.00 (jatkaisi Tampereelta nykyisen Tampereelta lähtevän F9:n aikataululla) ja jatko Kuopioon asti Hankasalmen, Suonenjoen ja Leväsen liittymän kautta (saapuminen Kuopioon 19.35). Lisäksi nykyiset Jyväskylä - Turku -vuorot aloittaisivat jo Kuopiosta ja kokonaan uusina vuoroina tulisi yksi lähtö Turku - Kuopio ja yksi lähtö Jyväskylä - Turku.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jos tuo F3C menee läpi niin kohta pääsee Paunun kyytiin ilmaiseksi. Nyt jo Tampereelle pääsee alle kympillä koska vaan vaikka Kalevasta on Keskustaan jonkin verran matkaa. Toivotaan, että nuo Rovaniemen luvat menevät läpi, ilmeisesti todella kysyttyjä ovat. Lappia express ja juna ovat kuitenkin kovin kalliita vieläkin. Kilpailu Lapissa ei ole vielä alkanut. Itse odotan jo näkevinäni Vanhooleja Rovaniemi-Kilpisjärvi ja Rovaniemi-Utsjoki reiteillä  :Smile:  Nyt homma on kokonaan Eskelisen ja Gold Linen varassa.

----------


## Allison

F3C on haettu tarkalleen niihin kohtiin, joihin jo alkaen vuosi sitten 1.7.2014 on kulkenut markkinaehtoinen reittiliikennevuoro. Reittiliikenneluvalla ei ole suojaa vaan päin vastoin: se on todistetusti vapautunut aikaikkuna. Se sitten, että onko vuoron lähdettävä minuutilleen samalla kellonlyömällä kuin toinen reittiliikennelupavuoro on viranomaisen päätettävissä. Haetut minuutit ovat hieman eri, minkä uskoisin olevan paras vaihtoehto kaikille. Mutta säästyyhän siinä fossiilisia polttoaineita jos tullaan toisen imussa  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:07 ----------

Kun sukuoikeudet parissa-kolmessa vuodessa päättyvät, on tilanne täysin vapaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Olisi kyllä hyvää palvelua jos päätepysäkkejä olisi Kaleva ja Keskusta, voisi sitten itse valita kumpi on parempi. Turun linjalla voisi Helsingin päässä olla päätepysäkkinä toisena esimerkiksi Espoon Leppävaaran terminaali, matkaajia kyllä varmasti riittää ja samalla Otaniemen voisi jättää pois kun 550 kulkisi sinne.

Voisikohan Rovaniemen vuoro olla mahdollinen päivällä? Lähtö Helsingistä aamulla joskus 06:30 maissa. Siitä Jyväskylän ja Oulun kautta, tuloaika Rovaniemelle menisi varmaan johonki 18-19 paikkeille.

----------


## anttipng

> Kun sukuoikeudet parissa-kolmessa vuodessa päättyvät, on tilanne täysin vapaa.


Turha varmaan kysyä, mut kysyn nyt kuitenkin: Lakkaako ajo Kalevaan kun sukuoikeudet loppuu?

----------


## Allison

> Turha varmaan kysyä, mut kysyn nyt kuitenkin: Lakkaako ajo Kalevaan kun sukuoikeudet loppuu?


Sitä on hankala spekuloida. Ratkaiseva kysymys on:  Jos Turkuun ja Tampereelle halutaan liikennöidä puolen tunnin välein tai tiheämmin, täyttyvätkö autot yhdestä paikkaa vai useammasta haarasta, joista jokainen tarjoaa kilpailukykyisen suoran yhteyden Helsinkiin. Rehellisesti sanottuna en tiedä vielä vastausta.

Ainakin Hervannasta suora yhteys Helsinkiin on kilpailukykyinen, koska "väärään suuntaan" matkustamista ei synny. Pääseekö Kalevasta keskustaan ratikalla?

----------


## LHB

> Voisikohan Rovaniemen vuoro olla mahdollinen päivällä? Lähtö Helsingistä aamulla joskus 06:30 maissa. Siitä Jyväskylän ja Oulun kautta, tuloaika Rovaniemelle menisi varmaan johonki 18-19 paikkeille.


Kevään hakamuksessahan oli klo. 7.00 M-S lähtö Helsingistä kohti Rovaniemeä ja perillä oltaisiin klo. 18:15. 
Päivitetyssä hakemuksessa bussi saapuisi La ja Su Rovaniemelle tuolla samalla aikataululla.

----------


## hylje

> Turha varmaan kysyä, mut kysyn nyt kuitenkin: Lakkaako ajo Kalevaan kun sukuoikeudet loppuu?


Hyvä kysymys! Sinänsähän vaihto kaupunkiliikenteeseen kaupungin ulkopuolella voi olla järkevää, sillä keskustaetapit ovat aina hitaita. Toisaalta keskusta voi olla jatkoyhteyksien ja suuremman paikallisen kysynnän ansiosta hidastelun arvoinen. Luultavasti oikea vastaus on, että korkean volyymin linjoilla kannattaa tarjota molempia. Perstuntuma olisi, että Hki-Tre on korkeimmasta päästä suomalaisten kaukoreittejen listalla. Hiljaisemmilla linjoilla sitten yksi linja keskustaan.

----------


## JaM

Kun sukuoikeusaika päättyy ja magnaattiaika alkaa, tapahtuu kaikkialla se, mikä tapahtui jo Helsingissä - linja-autoliikenteen keskipiste on linja-autoasema. Prisman parkkipaikat ja vastaavat tulevat jäämään historiaan hassunkurisena välivaiheena suomalaisen bussauksen kehityskulussa.

----------


## Thunderi

http://yle.fi/uutiset/halpabussiyhti...vuoksi/8136462
Yle uutisoi Onnibus.comin harkitsevan tallentavaa kmameravalvontaa. Kyllähän ne tuo pientä lisäturvaa, mutta onko ne vielä tarpeellisia? Vielähän ei ole uutisoitu mistään tapausta, sen puolesta se on vielä hiukan liiottelua. Mutta tässä on yksi todella iso plussa, joka on todistuksellinen puoli. Kameravideolla pystytään todistamaan mahdollisia tapauksia, kuten tappeluita tai muita tälläisiä. Kuulun tämän perusteella tämän kannattajiin.

Lisäksi uutisessa Pekka Mötöstä oli tullut Pekka Mättö jokaisessa kohdassa.

----------


## Sakke100

Kyllä nykyisin valvontakameroita näkee joissain 1-kerrosautoissakin (mm. uusi Kabus), en tiedä onko ne tallentavia vai ei. (Tuossa Ylen uutisessa on myös Vainion Liikenteen nimi kirjoitettu järjestelmällisesti virheellisesti).

----------


## rane

> Kyllä nykyisin valvontakameroita näkee joissain 1-kerrosautoissakin (mm. uusi Kabus), en tiedä onko ne tallentavia vai ei. (Tuossa Ylen uutisessa on myös Vainion Liikenteen nimi kirjoitettu järjestelmällisesti virheellisesti).


Itse asiassa yhtiö käyttää kielen sääntöjen mukaan virheellistä nimeä, jota toimittaja ei välttämättä tiedä, vaan olettaa, että nimi olisi ohjeiden mukainen.

https://www.prh.fi/fi/kaupparekister...imiohjeet.html

----------


## Hux

> Itse asiassa yhtiö käyttää kielen sääntöjen mukaan virheellistä nimeä, jota toimittaja ei välttämättä tiedä, vaan olettaa, että nimi olisi ohjeiden mukainen.
> 
> https://www.prh.fi/fi/kaupparekister...imiohjeet.html


OnniBus.com Oy

https://www.ytj.fi/yritystiedot.aspx...1547;1631;1678


J. Vainion Liikenne Oy

https://www.ytj.fi/yritystiedot.aspx...1547;1631;1678

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Itse asiassa yhtiö käyttää kielen sääntöjen mukaan virheellistä nimeä, jota toimittaja ei välttämättä tiedä, vaan olettaa, että nimi olisi ohjeiden mukainen.


Vakiintunut käytäntö on kuitenkin käyttää yritysten nimiä ja lyhenteitä juuri siinä muodossa, kuin yritykset itse niitä käyttävät. Niiden korjaamisessa oikeakieliseksi olisi besserwisseröinnin makua, varsinkin sanomalehdissä. Jää sitten yrityksen omaksi häpeäksi, jos se ei välitä oikeakielisyydestä.

----------


## rane

Tietysti pitää käyttää yrityksen virallista nimeä, muttei tuo nyt mainitsemisen arvoinen virhe ole, yhden kirjaimen koko.
Vielä tuosta linkitetystä jutusta; siellä näyttää, jos oikein laskin, olevan OnniBus.comin nimi neljä kertaa väärin, Vainion Liikenne kolmesti väärin ja kerran oikein.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Vakiintunut käytäntö on kuitenkin käyttää yritysten nimiä ja lyhenteitä juuri siinä muodossa, kuin yritykset itse niitä käyttävät. Niiden korjaamisessa oikeakieliseksi olisi besserwisseröinnin makua, varsinkin sanomalehdissä. Jää sitten yrityksen omaksi häpeäksi, jos se ei välitä oikeakielisyydestä.


Kuitenkin:



> Suomenkieliset yritysnimet kannattaa mediateksteissä kirjoittaa suomen oikeinkirjoitussääntöjen mukaisesti, vaikka yrityksen oma kirjoitustapa niistä poikkeaisikin. Esimerkiksi isoa alkukirjainta käytetään vain nimen alussa, jos nimen muut osat eivät ole erisnimiä. (linkki)


Eli ainakin Onnibus.comin toimittaja on kirjoittanut ihan ohjeiden mukaisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tietysti pitää käyttää yrityksen virallista nimeä, muttei tuo nyt mainitsemisen arvoinen virhe ole, yhden kirjaimen koko.


Hyvin monen kuljetusliikkeen nimi kirjoitetaan samalla periaatteella. Joku voisi ehkä puhua vakiintuneesta käytännöstä.

Asiasta kiinnostuneiden kannattaa lukaista tästä jutusta kappale Moniosaiset erisnimet.

Ylläoleva linkki johtaa siis Nykyajan kielenoppaan lukuun 6, Gemena ja versaali.

----------


## kuukanko

> F6:n yövuoro Joensuuhuun perjantaisin, lauantaisin, sunnuntaisin ja maanantaisin. Olisi nyt Lappeenrantaan päättyvien F6:ien jatke: Lappeenrantaan 0.00 päättyvä jatkaisi Joensuuhun (saapuminen 3.10) ja Lappeenrannasta 5.00 lähtevä lähtisi Joensuusta (lähtö 1.50)


Tämän hakemus on nyt nähtävillä.

Uusi yövuoro Joensuuhun kulkisi itse asiassa kolmena yönä viikossa: lähtö Helsingistä torstaisin, perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ja Joensuusta maanantaisin, perjantaisin ja lauantaisin. Saapuminen Joensuuhun olisikin 3.00 ja lähtö Joensuusta 2.00.

Samassa hakemuksessa vanhoihin lähtöaikoihin haetaan pieniä muutoksia ja ajoaikaan nopeutusta (Helsinki - Lappeenranta 3 h - 3 h 10 min lähdöstä riippuen ja Helsinki - Joensuu 6 h - 6 h 15 min lähdöstä riippuen).

----------


## kuukanko

> KA-Imperiumin vastaisku, eli alan suurimman yhtymän konsernijohtajan aikalailla tyrmäävä ennuste uuden Onnibussi-kilpailijan halpabussien menestysmahdollisuuksiin:
> http://yle.fi/alueet/lahti/2012/01/k...t_3143909.html


Näitä kilpailevien bussiyritysten vajaan neljän vuoden takaisia kommentteja on nyt hauska lukea. Eilisen VR-uutinen osoitti, että OnniBus.com on pystynyt siihen, mihin yksikään muu bussifirma Suomessa tai edes kaikki ne yhdessä ei ole tähän mennessä pystynyt: haastamaan tosissaan VR:n matkustajaliikenteessä. Kaikki muut bussifirmat ovat pikavuoroliikenteessä niin kaukana OB:n takana, etteivät ne näe enää edes Astromegan perävaloja. Mielestäni todella kova suoritus, että näin lyhyessä ajassa yksi firma on muuttanut suomalaista kaupunkien välistä matkustamista näin paljon.

----------


## tkp

> Näitä kilpailevien bussiyritysten vajaan neljän vuoden takaisia kommentteja on nyt hauska lukea. Eilisen VR-uutinen osoitti, että OnniBus.com on pystynyt siihen, mihin yksikään muu bussifirma Suomessa tai edes kaikki ne yhdessä ei ole tähän mennessä pystynyt: haastamaan tosissaan VR:n matkustajaliikenteessä. Kaikki muut bussifirmat ovat pikavuoroliikenteessä niin kaukana OB:n takana, etteivät ne näe enää edes Astromegan perävaloja. Mielestäni todella kova suoritus, että näin lyhyessä ajassa yksi firma on muuttanut suomalaista kaupunkien välistä matkustamista näin paljon.


Ehkäpä tästä saamme kiittää "nykyisen" Onnibussin rahoittajaa. Jos homma olisi jatkunut vanhalla tavalla, eli yritetään saada yksittäisiä pieniä firmoja mukaan ajamaan ja samalla olisi haukuttu julkisuudessa kilpailijat niin homma olisi edelleen nappikauppaa.

----------


## j-lu

Uusi rahoittaja Onnibussilla tai ei, niin kyllä nuo konsernijohtaja Norrlinin totuudet, ei voi kannattaa, ei ole kasvava ala, joustava hinnoittelu ei sovi yms. kuulostavat tässä vaiheessa todella huvittavilta. Juuri sellaiselta kaavoihin kangistuneelta demarisetähöpinältä, jolla tämä maa on suohon ajettu.

----------


## dreamy83

> Uusi rahoittaja Onnibussilla tai ei, niin kyllä nuo konsernijohtaja Norrlinin totuudet, ei voi kannattaa, ei ole kasvava ala, joustava hinnoittelu ei sovi yms. kuulostavat tässä vaiheessa todella huvittavilta. Juuri sellaiselta kaavoihin kangistuneelta demarisetähöpinältä, jolla tämä maa on suohon ajettu.


Täsmälleen noin. Minusta Onnibus on oikein hyvin osoittanut, miten huonoa liikkeen hoitoa maamme joukkoliikenne on ollut täynnä. Ja nyt jotenkin tuntuu, että VR yllätettiin housut nilkoissa ja myös sen yrityksen huono liikkeenhoito on tullut esiin.

Haluaisin kyllä tietää, vieläkö joku oikeasti on sitä mieltä, että halpabussien tulo oli huono asia...

----------


## samulih

> Uusi rahoittaja Onnibussilla tai ei, niin kyllä nuo konsernijohtaja Norrlinin totuudet, ei voi kannattaa, ei ole kasvava ala, joustava hinnoittelu ei sovi yms. kuulostavat tässä vaiheessa todella huvittavilta. J*uuri sellaiselta kaavoihin kangistuneelta demarisetähöpinältä*, jolla tämä maa on suohon ajettu.


*klap klap.... big boys can talk here... no katsotaan parin vuoden päästä kun on Uberit ja muut niin missä ollaan, voi olla että demokratiaan kuuluvat yli 50 pross. asiat on hyvin ja loput voi unohtaa...

----------


## dreamy83

> *klap klap.... big boys can talk here... no katsotaan parin vuoden päästä kun on Uberit ja muut niin missä ollaan, voi olla että demokratiaan kuuluvat yli 50 pross. asiat on hyvin ja loput voi unohtaa...


Suomi on kummallinen maa. Täällä ei ole ymmärretty sitä tosiasiaa, että vain kilpailu tuottaa tehokkuutta ja tuottavuutta. Aloja on todella monta joilla kilpailua ei ole, se ei toimi kunnolla tai se kilpailu vastikään tullut. Ja aina, kun kilpailu alkaa tulla, tulee perinteisiltä toimijoilta ihmeellistä vitinää. Kilpailua meillä ei ole raiteilla, taksiliikenteessä, lentoasemissa noin esimerkiksi. Raiteille voisi päästää muitakin, taksiliikenteeseen Uber voisi tulla kaikkiin Suomen kaupunkeihin ja etelä-suomen lentokenttiä kuten Tampere, Turku ja Lappeenranta voitaisiin yksityistää kilpailemaan Finavian kanssa. 

Linja-autopuolella tuli kauhea kitinä kun piti alkaa kilpailemaan. Vähittäiskaupassa Kesko on kunnostaunut itkemisessä kun saksalaismarketti jyrää markkinoilla. Nyt kitisijöihin liittyi VR. Myös Nokiaa voidaan pitää esimerkkinä, se oli eräällä maailmanlaajuinen monopoli kunnes Apple ja Google tulivat kilpailemaan ja loppu onkin historiaa. Taksiliikenne on sementoitu ja hinnat sen mukaiset, eli kalliit. Monopolia on perusteltu haja-asutusalueiden palvelemisella, itselläni nyt kaksi kertaa kokemus että taksia ei maaseudulle tunnu saavan. 

Eli toivon markkinataloutta, se on nyt Suomen iso kilpailukyvyn rajoite kun sitä ei täällä ole noin merkittävissä asioissa. Bussiliikenne ja etenkin Onnibus on näyttänyt mallia miten terve markkinatalous toimii.

----------


## rane

> Suomi on kummallinen maa. Täällä ei ole ymmärretty sitä tosiasiaa, että vain kilpailu tuottaa tehokkuutta ja tuottavuutta.


Kyllä täällä on aina ymmärretty, että menestyäkseen täytyy lisätä tuottavuutta ja tehokkuutta. Itse olin metalliteollisuuden palveluksessa 40 vuotta. Sinä aikana yrityksemme kaikki investoinnit
tehtiin tuottavuuden nostamiseksi. Työntekijöiden määrä väheni tuona aikana noin 600:sta 130:een.
Nyt tiukasti poliittisessa ohjauksessa olevan VR:n on pakko soupeutua kilpailutilanteeseen, kun valtion kassa on tyhjä, eikä tukea tule entiseen malliin. 
Tuottavuus nousee, kun hommat hoidetaan 570 henkilöä pienemmällä porukalla. SatLi paransi tehokkuuttaan potkaisemalla 40-50 henkilöä pois.
No, ollaan kuitenkin tyytyväisiä, että eurot virtaavat vuolaasti skotlantilaiselle tilille, eivätkä sukuoikeusparonien taskuun.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suomi on kummallinen maa. Täällä ei ole ymmärretty sitä tosiasiaa, että vain kilpailu tuottaa tehokkuutta ja tuottavuutta. Aloja on todella monta joilla kilpailua ei ole, se ei toimi kunnolla tai se kilpailu vastikään tullut. Ja aina, kun kilpailu alkaa tulla, tulee perinteisiltä toimijoilta ihmeellistä vitinää. Kilpailua meillä ei ole raiteilla, taksiliikenteessä, lentoasemissa noin esimerkiksi. Raiteille voisi päästää muitakin, taksiliikenteeseen Uber voisi tulla kaikkiin Suomen kaupunkeihin ja etelä-suomen lentokenttiä kuten Tampere, Turku ja Lappeenranta voitaisiin yksityistää kilpailemaan Finavian kanssa.


Hyvin kirjoitettu, asia on juuri näin.




> Myös Nokiaa voidaan pitää esimerkkinä, se oli eräällä maailmanlaajuinen monopoli kunnes Apple ja Google tulivat kilpailemaan ja loppu onkin historiaa.


Mutta totuuden nimissä pitää tunnustaa, että yllä mainittu monopoli-ilmiö nimenomaan ei päde Nokian suhteen. Nokia on markkinataloudessa/-sta kasvanut yritys, yksi parhaita globaalin toiminnan hallitsevia yrityksiä Suomessa. Epäonnistua voi muistakin syistä kuin monopolin vuoksi. Ei ole mitenkään tavatonta, että markkinaykköseksi päätynyt firma jämähtää toistamaan samaa reseptiä jolla nousi ykköseksi samaan aikaan kun kilpailijat ajavat ohi jollain uudella toimintamallilla. Johto voi myös ruveta kuvittelemaan hallitsevansa markkinoita sen sijaan että seuraa niitä. Nokian kännykkäbisneksen ongelmissa oli elementtejä näistä ilmiöistä. Mutta viimeinen niitti oli tietenkin kolossaalinen markkinointimoka eli Elopin palava lautta -puhe: täydellisen hyvä analyysi tilanteesta, mutta viesti jota mikään firma ei saa ikinä viestiä asiakkailleen. Eipä tosin unohdeta, että post-elopiaalinen Nokia ei ole enää mikään epäonnistujafirma vaan menestyvä verkkovalmistaja. Nokian vahvuus on sen hämmästyttävä uudistumiskyky vuosikymmenestä toiseen siinä missä melkein kaikki muut suomalaisfirmat ovat toimialansa vankeja, ja seisovat tai kaatuvat sen mukana. Mutta tämä on jo off-topicia...

----------


## dreamy83

> Kyllä täällä on aina ymmärretty, että menestyäkseen täytyy lisätä tuottavuutta ja tehokkuutta. Itse olin metalliteollisuuden palveluksessa...
> 
> ...
> 
> No, ollaan kuitenkin tyytyväisiä, että eurot virtaavat vuolaasti skotlantilaiselle tilille, eivätkä sukuoikeusparonien taskuun.


Toki on aloja, missä se kilpailun hyöty on ymmärretty, mutta on aivan liikaa aloja, missä toimintatavat on aivan liiaksi sementoitu. Suomen joukkoliikenteessä tuo johti korkeisiin lippuhintoihin, palvelun kehittymisen pysähtymiseen ja huonoihin täyttöasteisiin. Se johti myös siihen, että rahaa ei tullut lainkaan samaa tahtia kun nyt on mahdollista, kun matkustajamäärät ovat nousseet. Ja koska hinnat olivat kalliit, valittiin joko kotisohva tai henkilöauto, toisin kuin nyt yhä useammin. 

Toki olisin minäkin toivonut, että haastaja olisi kokonaan kotimainen yritys. Mutta toisaalta, itse en suosi suomalaista silloin kun ulkomainen tarjoaa kilpailukykyisemmän vaihtoehdon. Ja sama päinvastoin, otan suomalaisen jos se on kilpailukykyisempi. Esimerkiksi hiljattain valitsin Vainion Liikenteen paluumatkalle paremmin soveltuvan reittivariaation vuoksi ja menomatka samalla osamarkkina-alueella tuli mentyä Onnibussilla. Lentoliikenteessä seuraavaksi menen latvialaisen yhtiön kyydissä, koska sen hinta oli puolet Finnairia halvempi. Meriliikenteessä valitsen useimmiten Viking Linen virolaisen Tallinkin sijaan, koska hinta ja palvelu on parempaa kotimaisella yhtiöllä. Ja tuota listaa voisi jatkaa loputtomiin. 

Bussiliikenteessä eri toimijat ovat kyllä yhä paremmin alkaneet vastaamaan kilpailuun ja edullisia hintoja on sielläkin, missä ei ole kuin yksi bussiyhtiö.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt tiukasti poliittisessa ohjauksessa olevan VR:n on pakko soupeutua kilpailutilanteeseen, kun valtion kassa on tyhjä, eikä tukea tule entiseen malliin. 
> Tuottavuus nousee, kun hommat hoidetaan 570 henkilöä pienemmällä porukalla. SatLi paransi tehokkuuttaan potkaisemalla 40-50 henkilöä pois.


Tottahan VR:n toimet parantavat tuotannon tehokkuutta. Samaan aikaan ne tosin ovat omiaan syömään kysyntää. Hämmästyttää eikö VR:n johto tajua että junamatkojen tuottaminen on vähän eri asia kuin kaljapullojen tuottaminen: niitä ei voi tehdä varastoon, ja lisäksi verkostoilmiö vaikuttaa. Kun poistat kannattamattoman vuoron, myös kannattavan kannattavuus heikkenee kun todennäköisesti menomatkaa vastaa aina paluumatka, ja syöttöyhteyksien poistaminen katkaisee matkaketjuja.

Tiukka poliittinen ohjaus oli varmaan vitsi ellet sitten tarkoittanut että VR ohjaa tiukasti poliitikkoja? Valtio on kyllä tukenut osaa vuoroista ostamalla ne, mutta nämä supistukset eivät liity niihin vaan nuo ovat vasta tulossa. Nyt supistetaan liikenteestä, joka on kokonaisuutena VR:lle erittäin kannattavaa. VR on viime vuodet tahkonnut melko satumaisia voittoja suhteessa valittelevaan retoriikkaan. Valtio-omistajalle on tuloutettu todella vähän: rahat on jätetty VR:n kassaan, jota se sitten manageeraa sijoitustoiminnan kautta. Pieneen notkahdukseen olisi varaa ihan hyvin. Lippujen hintoja olisi voinut laskea ilman näitä supistuksia, mikä olisi houkuttanut enemmän matkustajia. Toimiva johto vain on ilmeisesti päättänyt että tehdään supistukset vielä päälle, jottei kate vahingossakaan laskisi ja bonukset paukkuisi. Mutta tämä kalahtaa omaankin nilkkaan juuri siksi, kun eivät ymmärrä omaa ansaintalogiikkaansa oikein.




> Toki olisin minäkin toivonut, että haastaja olisi kokonaan kotimainen yritys. Mutta toisaalta, itse en suosi suomalaista silloin kun ulkomainen tarjoaa kilpailukykyisemmän vaihtoehdon. Ja sama päinvastoin, otan suomalaisen jos se on kilpailukykyisempi.


Nimenomaan. Suosi suomalaista -kampanjat ovat itse asiassa haitallisia suomalaiselle bisnekselle. Suomalainen tuote/palvelu pitää ostaa siksi että se on parempi kuin ulkomainen kilpailija, ei siksi että se on suomalainen. Jos ostaa pelkän suomalaisuuden vuoksi, se johtaa siihen että suomalainen tarjonta jää laadussa jälkeen ja menettää kilpailukykynsä niiden silmissä joille suomalaisuus ei ole itseisarvo. Pitkällä aikavälillä tämä johtaa tuhoon.

Täytyy muistaa sekin, että vaikka firman omistus olisi ulkomailla, palveluyritys työllistää suomalaisia Suomessa. Jonkin arvoista tuokin on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä täällä on aina ymmärretty, että menestyäkseen täytyy lisätä tuottavuutta ja tehokkuutta. Itse olin metalliteollisuuden palveluksessa 40 vuotta. Sinä aikana yrityksemme kaikki investoinnit
> tehtiin tuottavuuden nostamiseksi. Työntekijöiden määrä väheni tuona aikana noin 600:sta 130:een.


Metalliteollisuus yleisesti toimiikin myös Suomessa markkinataloudessa, joten siellä on pakko osata sekä oma ala että liiketoiminta. Ongelmia meillä on sellaisilla aloilla, joissa Suomi on liian pieni markkina-alue tai joissa on luonnollinen kilpailtujen markkinoiden este. Ja liikenneala on juuri tätä jälkimmäistä, koska samassa paikassa ei voi olla keskenään kilapilevia katuja tai ratoja.

Jos bussi- tai taksiliikennettä ajatellaan, niin tietenkin voi olla kilpailevia yrityksiä, joiden kaikkien on vain toimittava tietyissä puitteissa esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, että ihmisten henki ja terveys on näiden palveluiden kanssa turvattu. Sama koskee rautateitä. Sääntelyn toinen peruste on, että nämä luetellut liikennepalvelut käyttävät sitä ainoata julkista liikenneverkkoa. Bussi- ja taksiasemia ei voi antaa vain yhden yrittäjän käyttöön, jos kysyntää on enemmän kuin näillä asemilla on kapasiteettia. Markkinoilla olevien toimijoiden tasapuolisen kohtelun vuoksi kaikkea kapasiteettia siis ei anneta yhdelle, joka ensin kerkiää sen varaamaan. Näin syntyy sääntelymekanismi, jonka toimintaa voidaan vaikkapa poliittisella tarkoituksenmukaisuudella tai taloudellisella edunvalvonnalla pyrkiä vääntämään jonkun tahon eduksi ja markkinoiden toimivuuden ja viime kädessä kuluttajan vahingoksi.

Monopoli tai markkinoilla toimivien yritysten yhteistyö eli kartelli eivät sinänsä ole pahasta, vaan se, että niitä käytetään väärin. Monopolit ja kartellit ovat kiellettyjä siksi, että vuosisatainen kokemus on osoittanut, ettei monopoleihin ja kartelleihin päässeisiin yrityksiin voi luottaa, että ne eivät käytä asemaansa hyväkseen markkinoiden vääristämiseksi omaksi edukseen ja kuluttajan ja siten koko kansantalouden vahingoksi.

Onnibus onnistui rikkomaan bussialan kartellin. Luultavasti siksi, että kartellihinnoittelu oli niin kaukana vapaiden markkinoiden hintatasosta, että pienikin yritys pystyi horjuttamaan kartellin asemaa. Überkin ravistelee taksikartellia, mutta se näyttää perustuvan tarpeellistenkin sääntöjen kiertämiseen. Mikä ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö taksialalla oltaisi myös kaukana toimivista markkinoista ja markkinahintatasosta.




> Tiukka poliittinen ohjaus oli varmaan vitsi ellet sitten tarkoittanut että VR ohjaa tiukasti poliitikkoja? Valtio on kyllä tukenut osaa vuoroista ostamalla ne, mutta nämä supistukset eivät liity niihin vaan nuo ovat vasta tulossa. Nyt supistetaan liikenteestä, joka on kokonaisuutena VR:lle erittäin kannattavaa. VR on viime vuodet tahkonnut melko satumaisia voittoja suhteessa valittelevaan retoriikkaan. Valtio-omistajalle on tuloutettu todella vähän: rahat on jätetty VR:n kassaan, jota se sitten manageeraa sijoitustoiminnan kautta. Pieneen notkahdukseen olisi varaa ihan hyvin. Lippujen hintoja olisi voinut laskea ilman näitä supistuksia, mikä olisi houkuttanut enemmän matkustajia. Toimiva johto vain on ilmeisesti päättänyt että tehdään supistukset vielä päälle, jottei kate vahingossakaan laskisi ja bonukset paukkuisi. Mutta tämä kalahtaa omaankin nilkkaan juuri siksi, kun eivät ymmärrä omaa ansaintalogiikkaansa oikein.


Se, että VR ilmoittaa Onnibussin horjuttavan henkilöjunabusinesta, kertoo tietenkin siitä, miten kaukana monopoli kartellin tapaan on kuluttajan ja työntekijöidensä eduksi toimivista markkinoista. Mutta myös siitä, ettei monopolin suojassa edes ymmärretä, mikä on oma tuote. Junalla on monta ylivoimatekijää, joihin Onnibus ei pääse kiinni koskaan. Junalla voi ajaa HkiTpe välin tuntiin ja varttiin erinomaisten työskentelyolosuhteiden kanssa. Tai Joensuuhun, Kajaaniin, Kuopioon jne. voi viedä hyvin nukkuneita matkustajia, jotka saavat herätä omasta vaunustaan ihmisten aikaan eikä keskellä yötä. Mutta monopolifirma ei ymmärrä muuta kilpailutekijää kuin hinnan. Tai toimintansa supistamisen (jota luulee kilapilutekijäksi)! Nämä ovat monoplin toimintamallit, niin teoriassa kuin käytännössä.

Poliitikkojen itku VR:n työpaikoista nyt on ikävää luettavaa (esim. Lindtman HS:ssä tänään), kun ovat itse tämän sopan keittäneet. LVM:ssä on teetetty moneen kertaan selvitykset esimerkkien kanssa siitä, miten monopolin purku on kansantalouden ja kansalaisten etu. Mutta aina on uskottu siihen, mitä monopolifirma itse sanoo. Ratkaisuvalta on valittavilla poliitikoilla itsellään. Kun LVM:llä ja VR:llä on sopimus, siinä on perimmältään eduskunta sopinut itse itsensä kanssa. Joten sen sopimuksen voi mitätöidä heti huomenna aamusta. Tuskin hallitus panee vastaan, jos oppositio ja ay-liike vaativat avoimia markkinoita ja kasvua sekä työpaikkojen pysyvyyttä edistävää kilpailua rautateille muiden Euroopan maiden tapaan. Vaihtoehtohan on juuri nähty.

Antero

----------


## dreamy83

> Poliitikkojen itku VR:n työpaikoista nyt on ikävää luettavaa (esim. Lindtman HS:ssä tänään), kun ovat itse tämän sopan keittäneet. LVM:ssä on teetetty moneen kertaan selvitykset esimerkkien kanssa siitä, miten monopolin purku on kansantalouden ja kansalaisten etu. Mutta aina on uskottu siihen, mitä monopolifirma itse sanoo. Ratkaisuvalta on valittavilla poliitikoilla itsellään. Kun LVM:llä ja VR:llä on sopimus, siinä on perimmältään eduskunta sopinut itse itsensä kanssa. Joten sen sopimuksen voi mitätöidä heti huomenna aamusta. Tuskin hallitus panee vastaan, jos oppositio ja ay-liike vaativat avoimia markkinoita ja kasvua sekä työpaikkojen pysyvyyttä edistävää kilpailua rautateille muiden Euroopan maiden tapaan. Vaihtoehtohan on juuri nähty.
> 
> Antero


Tosiasiassa valtion omistajaohjaus tarkoittaa sitä, että omistajaa ohjataan. Vai mitä Finnair, Fortum, VR, ent Sonera, Finavia... Lisäksi poliittisissaa päätöksissä erilaiset ideologiat ohjaavat paljon enemmän kun puhdas liikkeenhoidollinen bisnestaito. Ja ideologiat vrt liikkeenhoito on yleensä aina huono yhdistelmä, vaikkakin yhteiskuntavastuu voikin olla keskeinen menestystekijä yritykselle. Se, että Onnibus sai jo muutamalla käytetyllä bussilla, taitavalla median käsittelyllä ja simppelillä verkkokaupalla markkinajohtajan paketin sekaisin, kertoo kyllä vain siitä miten huteralla pohjalla nuo bussikartellit ja junamopoli todellisuudessa on / oli. Ja tunnetusti kaikki liiketoiminta, mikä on rakennettu huteralle pohjalle, ei ole kovinkaan kilpailukykyistä. 

VR ei myöskään mitenkään kommentoi nyt sitä, että olisiko vuorotarjontaa voitu pitää ja hinnalla houkutella väkeä myös hiljaisempiin vuoroihin? Nyt tämä vuorojen karsiminen on todellista omaan jalkaa ampumista ja kertoo kyllä karua kieltään siitä, että meidän valtion yhtiöissä on ainoa tehtävä tuottaa johdon bonuksia liiketaloudellisen arvon kehityksen saati valmistettavan tuotteen sijaan. 

Nyt tilanne on helposti se, että skotlantilainen saa rahat tililleen ilman kunnon vastusta kotimaisista pelureista.

----------


## Allison

Vuonna 2009 sain tehtäväkseni laatia arvio VR:n johdolle tulevan joukkoliikennelain vaikutuksista. Mielestäni kuvasin aika selvästi, mitä kaukobussipuolella tulee tapahtumaan. Tästä on nyt 6,5 vuotta.



Toisaalta minusta on ristiriitaista, että VR nyt puhuu kovasta bussikilpailusta jos Suomen suurimman bussiyhtiön mielestä kysyntäperusteinen hinnoittelu ei voi edes toimia bussiliikenteessä:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/koiviston_auto...bussit/3143909

----------


## dreamy83

> Toisaalta minusta on ristiriitaista, että VR nyt puhuu kovasta bussikilpailusta jos Suomen suurimman bussiyhtiön mielestä kysyntäperusteinen hinnoittelu ei voi edes toimia bussiliikenteessä:
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/koiviston_auto...bussit/3143909


Tuo Norrlinin kommentti kertoo siitä, että herra ei itse ole vaivautunut ajattelemaan kuten se tärkein palkan maksaja eli asiakas. Ostopäätöksen tekee aikuinen ihminen, joka saattaa hyvinkin aikaisin tietää milloin tulee matkustaa. Itse esimerkiksi kävin tovi sitten Helsingissä ja jo huhtikuussa ostin menomatkan lipun. Tämä siksi, että aikainen kana nokkii parhaat jyvät ja kun oli tiedossa, että menen konserttiin ja tiedän mihin aikaan se alkaa ja olisi kiva käydä ravintolassa ennen konserttia, on matkustusaika jokseenkin tiedossa. Sama koski paluumatkaa kun suunnitelmat täsmentyivät, että palaankin vielä yöllä kotiin. Tuolloin joustamaton lippu toimii moitteetta etenkin kun tiukat ehdot ja aikainen osto itsepalveluna palkitaan huomattavan edullisella hinnalla. Koiviston Auton ja VR:n normaalihinnoilla olisin miettinyt tarkkaan koko konserttiin osallistumista.

----------


## JaM

> Suomen suurimman bussiyhtiön mielestä kysyntäperusteinen hinnoittelu ei voi edes toimia bussiliikenteessä


Norrlinin kommentti on 3,5 vuoden takaa. Ehkä lausunnolla on sen verran ikää, että siihen viittaaminen ei enää ole relevanttia. Vai muistellaanko samaan soittoon mitä Onnibusin nimissä on aikojen saatossa lausuttu lisämaksuista, Kamppiin liikennöimisestä tai Linja-autoliittoon kuulumisesta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos vastaavaa lukua käytettäisiin Onnibussin tapauksessa, niin tuo Petterin arvioima 200 - 300 euroa riittäisi vasta hätäisesti kattamaan kuljettajakustannuksen ja ehkä dieselit päälle, jos käytetään ylärajaa.


Tämän päivän HBL:ssä Pekka Möttö kertoo, että Onnibusin vaatimus tuloille on 1,50 euroa kilometriltä. Helsinki - Turku -välillä (n. 170 km) se tekee 255 e eli menee hyvin tuohon petterin haarukan keskelle. Tulkitsen, että tuo vaatimus sisältää jo riittävän voitonkin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämän päivän HBL:ssä Pekka Möttö kertoo, että Onnibusin vaatimus tuloille on 1,50 euroa kilometriltä. Helsinki - Turku -välillä (n. 170 km) se tekee 255 e eli menee hyvin tuohon petterin haarukan keskelle. Tulkitsen, että tuo vaatimus sisältää jo riittävän voitonkin.


Tarkoitin omasta puolestani lähinnä korostaa, että nuo lukemat eivät ole vertailukelpoisia: myös junan hinta olisi pienempi, jos kysyttäisiin, paljonko rahaa pitäisi saada, jotta olisi kannattavaa ajaa uusi junavuoro lisää. Tämä on eri asia, kuin mikä on keskimääräinen kustannus vuoroa kohden. Bussiliikenteessä ero ei tietenkään ole niin suuri näiden kahden välillä, eikä myöskään ns. halpakonsepteissa yleensä, oli kyse sitten busseista, junista tai lentokoneista. Koitin korostaa tätä ottamalla esiin veturinkuljettajan kustannuksen mallissa, eli 84 euroa: tuohan ei todellakaan tarkoita sitä, että veturinkuljettaja oikeasti maksaisi tuon verran tuntia kohden firmalle, vaan tuo lukema on saatu aikaiseksi jakamalla maksetut palkat sivukuluineen niillä tunneilla, kun veturit ovat linjaliikenteessä. (Malli näyttäisi olettavan, että veturinkuljettajalle maksettaisiin noin 50 000 - 60 000 euroa vuoteen.) Myöskään Onnibussi ei voisi tyytyä noin pieneen tulokseen, ellei kalusto olisi noin tehokkaassa käytössä, kuten jutussakin todetaan.

Sinällään on mukavaa, että Onnibus haluaa kertoa julkisesti omista kustannuksistaan. Vastaavaa tietoa tuskin saisi vr:ltä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja näinpähän Onnibus-verkosto kasvaa Lappiin, eli lokakuussa Rovaniemelle ja talven sesonkiaikana ehkä myös Leville asti:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_haluaa...eville/8271654
http://yle.fi/uutiset/vrn_haastaja_p...suomen/8267732

----------


## iiko

> Ja näinpähän Onnibus-verkosto kasvaa Lappiin, eli lokakuussa Rovaniemelle ja talven sesonkiaikana ehkä myös Leville asti:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_haluaa...eville/8271654
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/vrn_haastaja_p...suomen/8267732


Leville kuitenkin mennään pääsääntöisesti hiihtämään taikka laskettelemaan, joten saako sukset mukaan vaiko ei...

----------


## zige94

> Leville kuitenkin mennään pääsääntöisesti hiihtämään taikka laskettelemaan, joten saako sukset mukaan vaiko ei...


Yksi max 20kg matkalaukku mahtuu mukaan.. Sukset vie enemmän tilaa pituussuunnassa kuin matkalaukku+sitten jokaisella kuitenkin on vieläpä se matkalaukku mukana. Ainakin tähän asti matkustajan on täytynyt ostaa toinen lippu jos haluaa toisen matkalaukun mukaan. Jää nähtäväksi muuttaako Levi-bussin osalta Onnibus ehtojaan.

----------


## JaM

Eikös se Vanhoolin takatötterö oo just suksiboksi? Luulis siihen menevän suksia pystyssä aika kiukkuinen läjä.

----------


## Jussi

> Eikös se Vanhoolin takatötterö oo just suksiboksi? Luulis siihen menevän suksia pystyssä aika kiukkuinen läjä.


Ehkä, mutta harva lähtee hiihtolomalle matkatavaroina vain parit sukset.. Lisäksi tarvitaan vähintään monot ja sauvat, sekä tietysti vaateet koko viikoksi.

----------


## zige94

> Eikös se Vanhoolin takatötterö oo just suksiboksi? Luulis siihen menevän suksia pystyssä aika kiukkuinen läjä.


Kai se on, mutta tietääkseni ja havaintojen mukaan sitä on käytetty juurikin matkalaukkujen ja muiden tavaroiden säilömiseen. Mutta ainakin nykyisellä Onnibussin tavalla yksi perus laskettelija tarvitsee 2-3 matkalippua, jotta saa 2-3 matkalaukkua (esim. matkalaukku+suksipussi jossa sauvat ja sukset) mukaan.

----------


## SD202

> Leville kuitenkin mennään pääsääntöisesti hiihtämään taikka laskettelemaan, joten saako sukset mukaan vaiko ei...


En tiedä, onko puhdasta sattumaa että kohteeksi on valittu juuri Levi? Kyseisessä hiihtokeskuksessa kuulemma harrastetaan keskimäärin enemmän "after ski" -nimistä ajanvietettä kuin muissa hiihtokeskuksissa.  :Wink:

----------


## Jussi

> En tiedä, onko puhdasta sattumaa että kohteeksi on valittu juuri Levi? Kyseisessä hiihtokeskuksessa kuulemma harrastetaan keskimäärin enemmän "after ski" -nimistä ajanvietettä kuin muissa hiihtokeskuksissa.


Joo, mutta veikkaisin että pelkkää afterskitä harrastavat saattavat myös suosia suoraa lentoa perille..

----------


## Rehtori

Tämän päiväisessä Talouselämässä Möttö kertoo Onnibus.comin operatiivisen toiminnan olevan jo voitollista. Hän toivoo että tilikauden tuloskin jo yltäisi voitolliseksi. Kuulostaa siltä että hyvin menee, mikäli jo toisena vuonna on mahdollisuuksia päästä voitolliseen tulokseen. Mielenkiinnolla odotan.

Artikkelissa käsitellään VR:n hinnanalennuksia ja annetaan puhevuoro myös Mötölle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämän päiväisessä Talouselämässä Möttö kertoo Onnibus.comin operatiivisen toiminnan olevan jo voitollista. Hän toivoo että tilikauden tuloskin jo yltäisi voitolliseksi.


Kansankielellä siis lipputulot kattavat jo kuljettajan palkan, naftan, auton kunnossapidon ja hankintahinnan kuoletuksen. Tuloslaskelman tulos käy voitolliseksi, kun lipputulot kattavat edellisten lisäksi myös yleiskulut, pääkonttoritoiminnot, markkinoinnin jne., eli kulut, jotka eivät muutu siitä, miten monta vuoroa ajetaan.

En pidä tätä kovin ihmeellisenä asiana sen valossa, mitä bussiliikenteen kustannuksista tiedetään, ja millä keskimääräisellä lipunhinnalla nämä kulut katetaan. Se, että toiminta on nopeasti muuttuvat kulunsa kattavaa kertoo enemmän markkinatilanteesta kuin yrityksen toiminnasta. Monopoli- ja kartellimarkkinoilla on piilevää kysyntää, koska monopoli ja kartelli minimoivat myytävien tuotteiden määrän maksimoidakseen yhden tuotteen hinnan. Hintataso on vieläkin etäällä siitä, mikä on se hintataso, jolla kysynnän kasvu loppuu.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Monopoli- ja kartellimarkkinoilla on piilevää kysyntää, koska monopoli ja kartelli minimoivat myytävien tuotteiden määrän maksimoidakseen yhden tuotteen hinnan. Hintataso on vieläkin etäällä siitä, mikä on se hintataso, jolla kysynnän kasvu loppuu.


Tuohon saattaa mennä yllättävänkin pitkä aika. Siis hintatason löytymiseen. Voin laskea itseni liikkumisen suhteen tiedostavaksi ja halpabussien myötä kotimaan matkustamiseni on sekä kasvanut että bussimatkustaminen on korvannut henkilöautolla tehtyjä matkoja. Kuitenkin kun juttelin vanhempieni kanssa kesälomalla aiheesta, he eivät edes olleet kuulleet Onnibussista tai että kilpailu on laskenut jklmatkojen hintoja jopa alle henkilöauton bensakulujen! 

Halpabussit ovat uutta. Menee aikansa, että ihmiset löytävät ne ja vielä pidempi aika, että ne vaikuttavat ihmisten valintoihin. Montako autoa taloudessa on, pääseekö mökille bussilla?

----------


## dreamy83

> Tuohon saattaa mennä yllättävänkin pitkä aika. Siis hintatason löytymiseen. Voin laskea itseni liikkumisen suhteen tiedostavaksi ja halpabussien myötä kotimaan matkustamiseni on sekä kasvanut että bussimatkustaminen on korvannut henkilöautolla tehtyjä matkoja. Kuitenkin kun juttelin vanhempieni kanssa kesälomalla aiheesta, he eivät edes olleet kuulleet Onnibussista tai että kilpailu on laskenut jklmatkojen hintoja jopa alle henkilöauton bensakulujen! 
> 
> Halpabussit ovat uutta. Menee aikansa, että ihmiset löytävät ne ja vielä pidempi aika, että ne vaikuttavat ihmisten valintoihin. Montako autoa taloudessa on, pääseekö mökille bussilla?


Tilanne on vastaava, kun lentoliikenteessä oli 2000-luvun alussa. Alkuun ihmeteltiin halpayhtiöiden toimintamalleja, kuten kireitä sääntöjä ja reittivalintoja koskien nk sekundaarikenttiä. Siellä yhtiöt tulivat markkinoille erittäin aggressiivisen hinnoittelun avulla. Lisäksi vakiovalikoimaan kuuluvat kanariansaaret loistivat poissaolollaan valikoimista kuten liityntäliikennekin. Nyt markkinat ovat huomattavasti kasvaneet ja perinteiset yhtiöt sekä halpalentoyhtiöt ovat alkaneet muistuttaa yhä enemmän toisiaan. Hintataso ei enää ole ehkä aivan niin halpa, mutta vanhaan verrattuna se on yhä edullinen. Ja markkinat ovat pitkällä perspektiivillä vakaassa kasvussa.

Bussiliikenteessä käytössä on Prismojen / kylpylähotellin parkkipaikkaa ja hinnat ovat huomattavan huokeita. Säännöt ovat totuttua kireämmät, lisäksi perinteiset toimijat ovat tuoneet halpasegmentin lippuja valikoimaan. Matkustajamäärät ovat kasvussa, kuten mielenkiinto koko toimialaa kohtaan. Ja se vakiovalikoimaan kuuluva reitti mökkitien päähän loistaa useimmiten poissaolollaan mitä tulee halpoihin lippuihin. Eikä liityntäliikennettä ole tarjolla samalla toimijalla läheskään aina. Itse uskon pitkällä aikavälillä koko toimialan virkistymiseen tätä kautta.

Ja hyötyjä on kummassakin tapauksessa ollut matkustaja ja lieveilmiöinä hyötyjinä ovat myös ravintolat, kaupat ja hotellit eli matkustuksen palvelut.

----------


## j-lu

Tällä hetkellä näyttää lisäksi siltä, että liikkumisessa on edessä digitalisoitumisen myötä isompikin murros kuin jkl-kilpailun vapautuminen. Uberin ja vastaavien taksikonseptien lisäksi voisi olettaa, että kimppakyydit tulevat vihdoin lyömään läpi. Näkisin, että tuo murros tukee erittäin hyvin volyymiin perustavien halpayhtiöiden toimintamallia. Joukkoliikenteen ei tarvitse viedä ovelta ovelle, ainoastaan syödä suurin osa kilometreistä mahdollisimman edullisesti.

----------


## dreamy83

> Tällä hetkellä näyttää lisäksi siltä, että liikkumisessa on edessä digitalisoitumisen myötä isompikin murros kuin jkl-kilpailun vapautuminen. Uberin ja vastaavien taksikonseptien lisäksi voisi olettaa, että kimppakyydit tulevat vihdoin lyömään läpi. Näkisin, että tuo murros tukee erittäin hyvin volyymiin perustavien halpayhtiöiden toimintamallia. Joukkoliikenteen ei tarvitse viedä ovelta ovelle, ainoastaan syödä suurin osa kilometreistä mahdollisimman edullisesti.


...ja ennätystahdissa oleva kaupungistuminen tukee näitä ilmiöitä, samaten kun myös Turun, Tampereen ja pääkaupunkiseudun raidehankkeet. Jotka taas tukevat myös tätä kahden suuren kysyntäpisteen väliin kehittyvää kaukoliikennettä. 

Ja onhan Onnibuskin yksi esimerkki digitalisaation eduista: alhaiset hallintokulut ja sujuva palvelu kun on heillä pitkälti sähköisen kaupankäynnin varassa.

----------


## Pezqu

Jaahas koskahan liput Lappiin (Rovaniemi) tulevat myyntiin, kun kerran liikenteen pitäisi jo alle kuukauden päästä alkaa.

VR:n järjestelmässä oli varmaan joku virhe, kun sain aikuisen lipun Rovaniemi - Helsinki ennakkolipulla 1.5kk etukäteen ostettuna hintaan 11.20e, tosin yöjunaan.

----------


## JT

Kilpailu Helsingin ja Turun välisistä bussimatkustajista (ja miksei junamatkustajistakin) kiristyy, kun Onnibus.com:lle myönnetyt linjan F8:n vuorojen lisäykset ja jatkeet Turun keskustasta Helsinkiin (Meilahden kautta) aloittavat liikennöinnin 12.10. lähtien. Huomioitavaa myös, että 3h40min matka-aika Hki-Rauma päihittää selkeästi Satakunnan Liikenteen vuorojen keston.

http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20150922_0001

Uudet vuorot:


M-L
M-S
M-S
M-S
M-S


Helsinki
5:25
10:25
14:25
16:25
19:25


Turku las (tulo)
7:35
12:35
16:35
18:45
21:35


Turku las (lähtö)
7:45
12:45
16:45
18:55
21:45


Rauma
9:05
14:05
18:05
20:15
23:05


Pori
9:55
14:55
18:55
21:05
23:55











M-L
M-S
M-S
M-S
M-S


Pori
5:30
9:00
11:00
15:00
19:00


Rauma
6:20
9:50
11:50
15:50
19:50


Turku las (tulo)
7:40
11:10
13:10
17:10
21:10


Turku las (lähtö)
7:40
11:20
13:20
17:20
21:20


Helsinki
9:55
13:35
15:35
19:35
23:30

----------


## J_J

Viimeisimpien tietojen mukaan Onnibus.com on ryhtynyt markkinoimaan itseään tyhjentämällä autojensa vessojen lietesäiliöitä Kampin kaukoliikenteen terminaalin lähtölaiturialueen ajoradalle. Kumikeiloin aidataan ajoradan laidasta valmiiksi kohta, josta kaivon kansi on nostettu ylös, ettei kukaan vahingossa ajaisi "reikään". Ulosteiden haju alueella oli eilen illalla melko voimakas.

Oletettavasti toiminnasta on etukäteen "sovittu" terminaalista vastaavan tahon kanssa?

----------


## deepthroat

> Viimeisimpien tietojen mukaan Onnibus.com on ryhtynyt markkinoimaan itseään tyhjentämällä autojensa vessojen lietesäiliöitä Kampin kaukoliikenteen terminaalin lähtölaiturialueen ajoradalle. Kumikeiloin aidataan ajoradan laidasta valmiiksi kohta, josta kaivon kansi on nostettu ylös, ettei kukaan vahingossa ajaisi "reikään". Ulosteiden haju alueella oli eilen illalla melko voimakas.
> 
> Oletettavasti toiminnasta on etukäteen "sovittu" terminaalista vastaavan tahon kanssa?


Siis kyseessähän on ns. hulevesikaivot joihin ei todellakaan saisi mitään muuta mennä, kuin sade/sulamisvesiä ja niiden mukanaan tuomaa hiekkaa yms.. Lokapojat OY PKS-seudulla käytti myös em. menetelmää ja nyt yhtiön johto istuu eripituisia tuomioita linnassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:28 ----------

Tässä MH:n vastaus Schaisegateen:

Selvittelin asiaa Kampin kauppakeskuksen huollosta, josta sain kuulla että terminaalissa on ollut loka-auto tyhjentämässä hätäpäivystystyönä kauppakeskuksen rasvanerotinkaivoja, jotka olivat alkaneet hälyttämään täyttymisestä. Tämän vuoksi oli myös kaivoja auki hetkellisesti ajoradan alueella, huoltopäivystäjällä ja loka-autonkuljettajalla oli käynyt siinä mielessä työtapaturma, etteivät tyhjennyksen jälkeen olleet täyttäneet kaivoa vedellä kuin normaalisti, niin ne olivat alkaneet haista.

----------


## sm3

Mites tähän sitten on Onnibus saatu liitettyä mukaan? Eihän se liity tuon vastauksen perusteella mitenkään tähän.  :Laughing:

----------


## deepthroat

> Mites tähän sitten on Onnibus saatu liitettyä mukaan? Eihän se liity tuon vastauksen perusteella mitenkään tähän.


Lienee kyse uskonsodasta, intifadasta.

----------


## kalle.

Ideana tuo on loistava. Jos Kampissa olisi taho joka tarjoaisi linja-autoille käymälöiden tyhjennysmahdollisuuden ja vieläkin mieluummin dieseltankkauspisteen olisi käyttäjiä epäilemättä useita. Ilman muuta ratkaista tulisi ensin hajuongelmat ja suomen lainsäädännön takia tankkauspisteen perustaminen on kaikkea muuta kuin helppo juttu. Sitäkään en tiedä onko Kampissa tuollaiselle oikeasti tilaakaan?
Paljon on kaukoliikennettä jolla on taukoja siellä päässä ja kuljettajilla palkallista taukoaikaa. Kampista lähteminen muualle tekemään tankkauksia ja tyhjennyksiä vie varmasti huomattavasti aikaa.

----------


## Allison

> MH:n vastaus Schaisegateen:
> 
> Selvittelin asiaa Kampin kauppakeskuksen huollosta, josta sain kuulla että terminaalissa on ollut loka-auto tyhjentämässä hätäpäivystystyönä kauppakeskuksen rasvanerotinkaivoja, jotka olivat alkaneet hälyttämään täyttymisestä. Tämän vuoksi oli myös kaivoja auki hetkellisesti ajoradan alueella, huoltopäivystäjällä ja loka-autonkuljettajalla oli käynyt siinä mielessä työtapaturma, etteivät tyhjennyksen jälkeen olleet täyttäneet kaivoa vedellä kuin normaalisti, niin ne olivat alkaneet haista.


Tässä ei tainnut olla muusta kyse kuin että J_J:llä ja kumppaneilla tapahtui ns. "ennenaikainen". OnniBus on sellaisessa asemassa, että se liitetään mediassa niin Alkon ja taksien monopolin purkuun kuin likakaivojen tyhjentämiseen. OnniBus on täysin omassa luokassaan Suomen linja-autoliikennöitsijöiden keskuudessa tässä mediahuomiossa. Tätä olemme määrätietoisesti rakentaneet kohta neljä vuotta ja hyvältä tuntuu!

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjois-Savon ELY-keskukseen on tullut OnniBus.com:lta nippu uusia reittiliikennelupahakemuksia 4.1.2016 alkavaksi liikenteeksi:
F14 Helsinki - Juva - Savonlinna, 2 vuoroparia päivittäinF23 Helsinki - Varkaus - Joensuu, 1 vuoropari päivittäinHelsinki - Ruka, ajetaan hiihtosesonkina tammikuun alusta huhtikuun puoliväliin. 3 vuoroparia viikossaF9:n jatko Kuopioon kahden vuoroparin osalta, jota ei vuodenvaihteessa päättyvien siirtymäajan sopimusten vuoksi myönnetty vielä lokakuuksi

----------


## JT

Suurin osa vitostielle haettavista uusista vuoroista/linjoista (F14, F23, Rukan jatke F5) ovat päällekkäisiä jo olemassa olevan F5-liikenteen kanssa Hki-Juva, Hki-Varkaus ja Hki-Kuopio -osuuksilla. Tarkoittaa siis sitä, että lähtöajat yhteisten osuuksien lähtöpisteestä olisivat samat tai lähelle samat. Ainoa poikkeus näillä on se, että uudet linjat poikkeaisivat myös Lahdessa. Mikähän lie idea, lakkautetaanko joitakin jo olemassa olevia F5-vuoroja päällekkäisyyden takia vai yritetäänkö tuossa luoda Lahti-Kuopio yhteyksiä siten, että vaihdot tapahtuvat Heinolassa tai Mikkelissä?

----------


## J_J

Kaikkien nimim. kuukankon edellä kertomien, uusien reittilupahakemusten allekirjoitus on näemmä vasta liki vuoden päästä, joten mahdollisille kilpailijoille jätetään runsaasti aikaa reagoida  :Wink:

----------


## LHB

Helsinki-Levi hakemusta ei taida löytyä vielä minkään Elyn sivuilta. 
Ajopäivät lienevät samat kuin Hki-Ruka linjalla.

----------


## JT

> Helsinki-Levi hakemusta ei taida löytyä vielä minkään Elyn sivuilta. 
> Ajopäivät lienevät samat kuin Hki-Ruka linjalla.


Lienevät hakeneet Rovaniemi - Levi -reittinä, jolloin käsittely kuuluisi Lapin ELY:lle, joka ei ole koskaan viitsinyt julkaista hakemuksia netissä.

----------


## LHB

Kyllä kai ne piti tulla uusina vuoroina Helsingistä Leville. Odottelemme vahvistusta  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä kai ne piti tulla uusina vuoroina Helsingistä Leville. Odottelemme vahvistusta


Kyllä ne ovat ihan kokonaan uusia vuoroja Helsinki - Levi. Vastuu-ELY on silti Lapin ELY-keskus, joka tosiaan ei laita hakemuksia nähtäville nettiin. Lapin ELY:ssä asiaa hoitaa joukkoliikenneasiantuntija Nina Alaiso, jolta hakemusta voi tiedustella.

Lyhyesti hakemuksen liikenne:
Meno Helsinki 22.30 - Lahti 23.45 - Jyväskylä 2.45 - Viitasaari 3.55 - Pyhäjärvi ABC 5.10 - Oulu 7.20 - Rovaniemi 10.30 - Levi 12.45. Lähdöt perjantai-, sunnuntai- ja keskiviikkoiltaisin.
Paluu Levi 14.30 - Rovaniemi 16.45 - Oulu 19.45 - Pyhäjärvi ABC 22.05 - Viitasaari 23.05 - Jyväskylä 0.45 - Lahti 2.55 - Helsinki 4.10. Lähdöt lauantai-, maanantai-, ja torstai-iltapäivisin.

Liikennöidään hiihtosesongin aikana: ensimmäinen lähtö viikon 1 maanantaina, viimeinen viikon 14 lauantaina.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Pohjois-Suomen linja-autoyhtiöiden (Ketonen, Veljekset Salmela jne.) näkemyksiä Onnibusin Lapin liikenteen alkamisen yhteydessä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_kirist...bussia/8365886

----------


## MJG

> Pohjois-Suomen linja-autoyhtiöiden (Ketonen, Veljekset Salmela jne.) näkemyksiä Onnibusin Lapin liikenteen alkamisen yhteydessä:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_kirist...bussia/8365886


Salmelaa helpottaa se, että kaluston poistot eivät juuri tulosta rasita.

----------


## Pezqu

> Salmelaa helpottaa se, että kaluston poistot eivät juuri tulosta rasita.


Huh huh kyllä mitä puuhastelua nuo Veljekset Salmelan nettisivut, tuollaiset sivut olivat hyvät vuonna 2000, mutta eivät enää tänä päivänä.

----------


## VHi

> Huh huh kyllä mitä puuhastelua nuo Veljekset Salmelan nettisivut, tuollaiset sivut olivat hyvät vuonna 2000, mutta eivät enää tänä päivänä.


Sinne voi näköjään lähettää telefaksia ja toimitusjohtajalla on taskupuhelin.  :Smile:

----------


## kuke

> Sinne voi näköjään lähettää telefaksia ja toimitusjohtajalla on taskupuhelin.


Pitipä käydä itsekkin. Parissa tilausajobussissa näyttää lisäksi olevan varusteena kolikkopuhelin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pitipä käydä itsekkin. Parissa tilausajobussissa näyttää lisäksi olevan varusteena kolikkopuhelin.


Ja laatulupauksessa ajoneuvojen varusteista kerrotaan mm. seuraavaa: "nykyisin yleensä lähes kaikilla matkustajilla matkapuhelin".

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikähän lie idea, lakkautetaanko joitakin jo olemassa olevia F5-vuoroja päällekkäisyyden takia


Pohjois-Savon ELY-keskuksen sivuilta löytyy nyt lakkautushakemukset 4.1. - 3.4.2016 väliseksi ajaksi: aamuvuorot 5.00 Kuopiosta ja 6.00 Helsingistä sekä yövuorot 23.59 Kuopiosta ja 23.30 Helsingistä jäisivät pois. Lisäksi 10.30 Helsingistä siirtyisi lähtemään 11.30 ja 4.1. - 3.4.2016 välisenä aikana ajopäiviksi sekä tällä lähdöllä että 18.00 Kuopiosta supistuisi P, SS.

Uudeksi pysäkiksi F5:lle haetaan Leppävirtaa (Sorsakosken th).

----------


## JT

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/rei...5#.VieFw3bLLrg

Uudenmaan ELY:n sivuilla puolestaan tukku Onnibus.com:n muita lakkautus- ja supistamishakemuksia, joista suurin osa kohdistuu Helsinki - Tampere -välille. Sieltä ropisee ihan kunnolla pois vuoroja joka päivältä tai siten, että jäljelle jää ajopäiviksi P-S tai PSS liikennettä. Samoja suunnitelmia on myös tiedossa Hki - Pori sekä Hki - Kotka -väleille, tosin osa lakkautettasiin vain lopputalven ajaksi.

Mistähän tämä kertoo? Ainakin yleisesti matkustajia lie vähemmän talvella kuin kesällä, mutta liekö F3-reitillä matkustajia siirtynyt jo niin paljon Hervanta/Kaleva-reitiltä uudelle keskustan reitille, että on pakko vähentää. Vaikuttaa siltä, että Onnibusin operointi Hki-Tre -välillä tulevaisuudessa tulee siis keskittymään keskustan suuntaan, kunhan loput siirtymäajan sopimukset päättyvät. 

Vai olisko odotettavissa uusia reittiliikennelupahakemuksia lakkautettujen tilalle hieman muutetuin aikatauluin. Kalustoahan noiden lakkautusten osalta jäisi yli ja sitä muutenkin jäisi seisoskelemaan varikoille viikoksi, kun osaa vuoroista aletaan ajamaan vain viikonloppuisin.

Taitaa se kuitenkin vain niin olla, ettei edellenkään jokaiselle viikonpäivälle riitä riittävästi menijää, vaikka kaukoliikenne Suomessa on kokenut mullistusta. Yritys, joka haluaa maksimoida voittonsa, lakkauttaa sitten kannattamattomampia vuoroja. Tuntuu kuitenkin ihmeelliseltä ruveta seisottamaan uutta 2-kerrosbussikalustoa ja kerätä kaluston kuoletuskatetta muilta vuoroilta.

----------


## JaM

> Vaikuttaa siltä, että Onnibusin operointi Hki-Tre -välillä tulevaisuudessa tulee siis keskittymään keskustan suuntaan, kunhan loput siirtymäajan sopimukset päättyvät.


Kirjoitin tässä samassa ketjussa jo 6. heinäkuuta; "Kun sukuoikeusaika päättyy ja magnaattiaika alkaa, tapahtuu kaikkialla se, mikä tapahtui jo Helsingissä - linja-autoliikenteen keskipiste on linja-autoasema. Prisman parkkipaikat ja vastaavat tulevat jäämään historiaan hassunkurisena välivaiheena suomalaisen bussauksen kehityskulussa." Onnibusin tuoreimmat liikkeet eivät anna aihetta näkemykseni muuttamiselle.

----------


## JT

Voisi tässä jo alkaa maalailla sellaista visiota, että kun suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla siirtymäajan sopimukset työmatkasukkulointiliikenteessä (esim. Hki-Lohja) päättyvät jossain vaiheessa, Onnibus luo hinnoittelusysteemin työmatkaliikenteeseen, ja aloittaa operoimaan työmatkaliikennettä arkisin. Viikonloppuisin samalla kalustolla voidaan sitten operoida sellaisia isojen kaupunkien välisiä kaukoliikennevuoroja, joille ei arkipäivinä löydy tarpeeksi matkustajia.

----------


## kalle.

Taloussanomissa juttua
Onnibus teki miljoonatappion  "Jokainen reitti on kannattava"

----------


## Pezqu

> Taloussanomissa juttua
> Onnibus teki miljoonatappion  "Jokainen reitti on kannattava"


"Velkaa yhtiöllä oli lähes 6 miljoonaa euroa, mutta melkein koko summa oli lainattu Onnibusista yli 99 prosenttia omistavalta brittiläiseltä Highland Global Transportilta neljän prosentin kiinteällä korolla.

Suuret konsernilainat tunnetaan tapana, jolla ulkomaiset sijoitusyhtiöt voivat kutistaa omistamiensa yhtiöiden voittoja ja minimoida näin verotuksen toimintamaassa."

Eihän nämä konsernilainat mikään uusi juttu ole, mutta tosiaan, voihan sitä sanoa että Onnibus on "suomalainen yritys", mutta minkälaisena ihmiset mieltää suomalaisen yrityksen? Tuo neljän prosentin korko ei ole vielä sellainen, että verottaja alkaisi siihen verotusmenettelylain 28§ mukaisesti puuttumaan, mutta jokainen voi miettiä kuinka arvelluttavaa se on tulevaisuudessa, jos Onnibus tekee hyvin voittoa, kun yleisen korkotason mukaisesti pankista saisi lainaa 1% korolla.

"Maksaahan onnibus arvonlisäveroa, eläkevakuutusmaksuja yms. veroja ja veronluonteisia maksuja"; joo niin maksaa, mutta niin maksavat kaikki muutkin ja siihen päälle vielä maksetaan yhteisön tuloveroa jos voittoa tulee (eikä sitä voittoa pienennetä tälläisillä arvelluttavilla korkeakorkoisilla konsernilainoilla).

----------


## petteri

> Eihän nämä konsernilainat mikään uusi juttu ole, mutta tosiaan, voihan sitä sanoa että Onnibus on "suomalainen yritys", mutta minkälaisena ihmiset mieltää suomalaisen yrityksen? Tuo neljän prosentin korko ei ole vielä sellainen, että verottaja alkaisi siihen verotusmenettelylain 28§ mukaisesti puuttumaan, mutta jokainen voi miettiä kuinka arvelluttavaa se on tulevaisuudessa, jos Onnibus tekee hyvin voittoa, kun yleisen korkotason mukaisesti pankista saisi lainaa 1% korolla.


Yritykset saavat liiketoimintansa rahoittamiseen nykyisin ja nykykorkotasolla hyvin harvoin, jos koskaan, lainaa 1 % korolla. Henkilökohtaisten asuntolainojen korot ovat todella paljon alempia kuin vakuudellisten yrityslainojen, vakuudettomista puhumattakaan.

----------


## Alur

> Eihän nämä konsernilainat mikään uusi juttu ole, mutta tosiaan, voihan sitä sanoa että Onnibus on "suomalainen yritys", mutta minkälaisena ihmiset mieltää suomalaisen yrityksen? Tuo neljän prosentin korko ei ole vielä sellainen, että verottaja alkaisi siihen verotusmenettelylain 28§ mukaisesti puuttumaan, mutta jokainen voi miettiä kuinka arvelluttavaa se on tulevaisuudessa, jos Onnibus tekee hyvin voittoa, kun yleisen korkotason mukaisesti pankista saisi lainaa 1% korolla.
> 
> "Maksaahan onnibus arvonlisäveroa, eläkevakuutusmaksuja yms. veroja ja veronluonteisia maksuja"; joo niin maksaa, mutta niin maksavat kaikki muutkin ja siihen päälle vielä maksetaan yhteisön tuloveroa jos voittoa tulee (eikä sitä voittoa pienennetä tälläisillä arvelluttavilla korkeakorkoisilla konsernilainoilla).


En pitäisi tuota 4 % merkittävästi markkinakorkoa suurempana nykyiselläkään korkotasolla. Vaikka asuntolainaa tms. matalan riskin perustuotetta pankista saakin 1 % korolla, niin pienten yritysten lainat ovat yleensä vähän kalliimpia. Varsinkin tällaisessa tilanteessa, jossa velan määrä suhteessa omaan pääomaan on melko pieni, voi lainan saaminen olla jopa mahdotonta, koska pankit pitävät sitä liian suurena riskinä. Jos korko on todellakin kiinteä, niin kuin jutussa todetaan, 4 % korkotaso voi olla jopa alle markkinakorkojen. 10 vuoden kiinteä korko asuntolainaan taitaa alhaisesta korkotasosta huolimatta ylittää 3 % maksukykyiselläkin asiakkaalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En pitäisi tuota 4 % merkittävästi markkinakorkoa suurempana nykyiselläkään korkotasolla. Vaikka asuntolainaa tms. matalan riskin perustuotetta pankista saakin 1 % korolla, niin pienten yritysten lainat ovat yleensä vähän kalliimpia. Varsinkin tällaisessa tilanteessa, jossa velan määrä suhteessa omaan pääomaan on melko pieni, voi lainan saaminen olla jopa mahdotonta, koska pankit pitävät sitä liian suurena riskinä. Jos korko on todellakin kiinteä, niin kuin jutussa todetaan, 4 % korkotaso voi olla jopa alle markkinakorkojen. 10 vuoden kiinteä korko asuntolainaan taitaa alhaisesta korkotasosta huolimatta ylittää 3 % maksukykyiselläkin asiakkaalla.


Mä luulen että konsernilainan korko on mikä on siksi että Souter saa edes jotain omastaan pois jos Omnibus ei Suomessa menesty. Riskejähän tuollaisesssa bisneksessä on. Mitä jos bussien huotaminen, korjaaminen ja siisteinä pitäminen maksaakin enemmän kuin ajateltu? Tai jos Matkahuolto alkaa periä kovempaa hintaa heidän terminaaliensa käytöstä? Tai jos maine menee siksi että sattuu myöhästymisiä, ylibuukkaustillanteita tai halpabusseista tulee mökäävien ja kaljaa kittaavien nuorisojengien tapa matkustaa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Allison

http://m.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/onni...piota/Yx7FH4SU

Tässä ehkäpä ammattimaisempaa journalismia.

----------


## kuukanko

> http://m.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/onni...piota/Yx7FH4SU
> 
> Tässä ehkäpä ammattimaisempaa journalismia.


Minusta vaikuttaa enemmän siltä, että tuo teksti voisi olla suoraan OnniBus.com:n omasta lehdistötiedotteesta kuin että se olisi aidosti analysoivaa journalismia.

----------


## Rehtori

> Minusta vaikuttaa enemmän siltä, että tuo teksti voisi olla suoraan OnniBus.com:n omasta lehdistötiedotteesta kuin että se olisi aidosti analysoivaa journalismia.


Totta, olen samaa mieltä. Talouselämässä oli tänään hyvä juttu VR:n monopolista ja bussiliikenteen muutoksesta. Kappaleessa otsikolla "48 bussia muutti kaiken" todetaan että Onnibus.Comin tilinpäätös ei kerro muuta kuin sen, että rajujen investointien vuoksi yhtiö teki tappiota. Mielestäni luonnollista tässä vaiheessa.

Jutussa haastateltiin Mikael Aroa ja juttu oli kirjoitettu VR:lle kettuilevaan sävyyn. Päästelin hörönaurut kohdassa, jossa toimittaja kirjoitti "Yhtiö on tehnyt kesän alennuskampanjoiden perusteella vallankumouksellisen havainnon: kun junalippujen hintoja alentaa, matkustaminen junalla lisääntyy.".

Talouselämän sivuilla on lyhyt tiivistelmä jutusta. http://www.talouselama.fi/lehti/mika...n-12-3-6059929

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Leville kuitenkin mennään pääsääntöisesti hiihtämään taikka laskettelemaan, joten saako sukset mukaan vaiko ei...





> Yksi max 20kg matkalaukku mahtuu mukaan.. Sukset vie enemmän tilaa pituussuunnassa kuin matkalaukku+sitten jokaisella kuitenkin on vieläpä se matkalaukku mukana. Ainakin tähän asti matkustajan on täytynyt ostaa toinen lippu jos haluaa toisen matkalaukun mukaan. Jää nähtäväksi muuttaako Levi-bussin osalta Onnibus ehtojaan.





> Eikös se Vanhoolin takatötterö oo just suksiboksi? Luulis siihen menevän suksia pystyssä aika kiukkuinen läjä.





> Kai se on, mutta tietääkseni ja havaintojen mukaan sitä on käytetty juurikin matkalaukkujen ja muiden tavaroiden säilömiseen. Mutta ainakin nykyisellä Onnibussin tavalla yksi perus laskettelija tarvitsee 2-3 matkalippua, jotta saa 2-3 matkalaukkua (esim. matkalaukku+suksipussi jossa sauvat ja sukset) mukaan.


No nyt YLE Lappi tietää uutisoida, että Onnibus-matkustaja saa mukaansa ilman lisämaksua matkalaukun sekä suksi- tai lautakassin (ja Levin lisäksi lupia haetaan myös Himokselle, Rukalle ja Ylläkselle):
http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_haluaa...ukseen/8419295

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.com:lta on vaihteeksi tullut laajentumishakemus, yksi vuoropari linjalle F33 Joensuu - Jyväskylä - Kokkola 1.4.2016 alkaen. Hakemus

Hakemuksen liitteenä olevassa "Jyväskylä Hub" -kartassa on muitakin lisäyksiä reittiverkostoon:
F1:n päätepysäkkinä Turussa linja-autoasema (eikä enää Caribian pysäkkiä)F8:n jatko Ouluun astiF18 Lappeenranta - Mikkeli - Jyväskylä - Vaasa
Uusia pysäkkejä: F1:llä ja F8:lla Paimio, F2:lla Nummela, F3:lla Hämeenkyrö, Ylistaro ja Tervajoki, F9:llä Himos ja F13:lla Perho.

----------


## JT

Uudenmaan ELY:lle jätetty hakemus sisältää uuden vuoron F4 Helsinki - Lahti  - Jyväskylä klo 14.30-18.00 M-S. Hakemuksessa mainitaan myös uusista vuoroista F4 Jyväskylä - Oulu 19.45-0.00 ja F4 Oulu - Jyväskylä - Helsinki 6.00-14.00.

----------


## Allison

http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_ajoi_v...kkinat/8419240

OnniBus voitti asiakaskokemuksessa kaikki muut Suomen yhtiöt bussiyhtiöistä puhumattakaan.

----------


## Rehtori

Lauri Helkestä oli tämän aamuisessa Hesarissa henkilökuva. Hesari antoi henkilön kuvaamiseen tilaansa kokonaista kolme sivua, aikamoinen tunnustus yhteiskunnallisesti merkittävästä työstä.

http://www.hs.fi/raha/a1449809625284

----------


## anttipng

Onnibussilla on muuten menossa joulukalenterikampanja facebookissa jossa ristiinmarkkinoidaan superbussia kotimaisille kuluttajille.

----------


## aki

Viikonvaihteen Helsingin uutisissa on pieni maininta OB:n uudesta yhteydestä Rukalle. Lopuksi mainitaan että "halvimmillaan yhdensuuntaisen matkan saa eurolla". En tiedä onko yhtäkään euron hintaista lippua oikeasti myyty, mutta kun selasin lipunhintoja 10.1-6.4 välisenä aikana niin en löytänyt ainuttakaan euron lippua. Hinnat olivat*järjestään 16 tai 26 euroa. Toki nuokin hinnat ovat hyvin edullisia mutta on mielestäni hieman arveluttavaa markkinoida näitä "euron lippuja" jos niitä ei käytännössä voi saada.
Muuten täytyy sanoa että kun olen osunut Helsingin linja-autoasemalle ihan normaaleina arkipäivinä(eri päivinä) siinä 16.20 aikoihin, niin OB:n lähdöille F5 klo 16.30 ja F1 klo 16.40 on ollut jonossa valtavat määrät matkustajia. Samaan aikaan muiden yhtiöiden ovilla on todella hiljaista. Näyttäisi siltä että OB on onnistunut saamaan reippaasti uusia matkustajia myös kesälomasesongin ulkopuolelta. Mikä osa näistä matkustajista sitten on täysin uusia bussimatkustajia,  ketkä muilta bussiyhtiöiltä "karanneita" ja ketkä kalliin junan bussiin vaihtaneita. Tästä ei taida vielä olla kunnon tilastotietoa olemassa?

----------


## JaM

> mielestäni hieman arveluttavaa markkinoida näitä "euron lippuja" jos niitä ei käytännössä voi saada.


Suhtaudun Onnibusiin kriittisesti ja skeptisesti mutta siitä huolimatta on pakko myöntää että olen useasti päässyt matkaan euron lipulla. Sehän on tosiasia, ettei niitä lippuja tarvitse olla kuin se yksi ja ensimmäisenä myytävä per matka ja seuraava voi sitten maksaa vaikka jo sen kympin.

----------


## tlajunen

Päälle taitaa tulla kuitenkin aina euron toimituskulut, joten vaikka hinta riippuu ostettujen lippujen määrästä, tulee hinnaksi kuitenkin aina yli euron. Jännä ettei mikään kilpailuvirasto ole puuttunut euron lippujen mainontaan.

----------


## Pendolino

> Päälle taitaa tulla kuitenkin aina euron toimituskulut, joten vaikka hinta riippuu ostettujen lippujen määrästä, tulee hinnaksi kuitenkin aina yli euron. Jännä ettei mikään kilpailuvirasto ole puuttunut euron lippujen mainontaan.


Niin minkä takia kilpailuviraston pitäisi puuttua tähän? Ihan selvää mainontaa: http://hs11.snstatic.fi/webkuva/tays...6885855?ts=832. Sama netissä ja jakopaikassa, missä on mainostettu.

----------


## Kani

Onhan pikavuoroautojenkin kyljissä näkynyt tarroja tekstillä alkaen 2,- ja VR:llä vitosen ja kympin tarjouksia, vaikka kaukojunatuote on keskimäärin ylihintainen. Itse kuluttajana tunnen lähinnä myötähäpeää tällaisesta mainonnan tyylistä.

Lentoliikenteessä oli hintakilpailun alkuaikoina mainontaa, jossa houkuttimena oli pelkkä lennon hinta, ja varausta tehtäessä sen päälle ilmestyi kaikenlaisia maksuja. Tähän kai puututtiinkin.

----------


## iiko

> Päälle taitaa tulla kuitenkin aina euron toimituskulut, joten vaikka hinta riippuu ostettujen lippujen määrästä, tulee hinnaksi kuitenkin aina yli euron. Jännä ettei mikään kilpailuvirasto ole puuttunut euron lippujen mainontaan.


Miksi siihen pitäisi puuttua? Ainakin Onnin autojen kyljissä lukee kohtuullisen isolla, että lippuihin tulee aina lisäksi euron toimituskulut. Itse lippu voi sitten maksaa sen euron. 

Ja ostakaa mitä tahansa lippuja mistä tahansa verkkokaupasta, vaikkapa Lippupalvelusta, niin sama vika sielläkin: Lipun hinta on jotakin ja toimituskulut tulevat siihen päälle. Ihan normaalia elämää tämä on eikä mitään OnniBus-kummajaista.

----------


## kuukanko

> En tiedä onko yhtäkään euron hintaista lippua oikeasti myyty, mutta kun selasin lipunhintoja 10.1-6.4 välisenä aikana niin en löytänyt ainuttakaan euron lippua.


Iso joukko odottaa aina OnniBus.com:n uusien lippujen tuloa myyntiin ja euron liput (joita käsittääkseni on myynnissä yksi jokaiselle lähdölle, kampanjoissa on lisäksi ylimääräisiä euron lippuja) kahmitaan monille reiteille aivan hetkessä niiden tultua myyntiin (vähän samaan tyyliin kuin jotkut konsertit myydään loppuun aivan hetkessä lipunmyynnin alettua). Euron liput ovat niin halpoja, että moni ostaa niitä vaikkei heillä ole aikomuskaan käyttää kuin osa ostamistaan lipuista (voi vaikka ostaa matkat Tampereelta Helsinkiin viideksi eri viikonlopuksi ja mennä yhtenä niistä, koko reissulle ei silti tule hintaa kuin 11 e varausmaksun kanssa).

Ihan puhdas markkinointitäkyhän ne euron liput ovat ja lopuilta matkustajilta peritään sitten sellaiset hinnat, että touhusta jää voittoakin OB.com:lle.

----------


## tkp

> Ihan puhdas markkinointitäkyhän ne euron liput ovat ja lopuilta matkustajilta peritään sitten sellaiset hinnat, että touhusta jää voittoakin OB.com:lle.


Jännä juttu kyllä että jos samaan aikaan lähtee OB ja kilpailija ja kilpailijalla olisi lähdölleen halvemmat hinnat kuin OB:lla niin silti OB:ta pidetään yleisön mielestä halpana.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jännä juttu kyllä että jos samaan aikaan lähtee OB ja kilpailija ja kilpailijalla olisi lähdölleen halvemmat hinnat kuin OB:lla niin silti OB:ta pidetään yleisön mielestä halpana.


Joku osaa markkinoida, joku toinen ei. Kannattaisi opetella jos ei osaa. Bisnes pyörisi paremmin. Eikä hinta edes ole ainoa tekijä, jolla voi kilpailla.

----------


## tkp

> Eikä hinta edes ole ainoa tekijä, jolla voi kilpailla.


Ei niin. mahdollisuus ottaa lemmikki mukaan, tai polkupyörä. Laittaa lapsi yksin matkalle ovat sellaisia asioita joita kannattaisi enemmänkin mainostaa. Ja muistaa kertoa yleisölle että kilpailija ei näitä kuljeta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi siihen pitäisi puuttua? Ainakin Onnin autojen kyljissä lukee kohtuullisen isolla, että lippuihin tulee aina lisäksi euron toimituskulut. Itse lippu voi sitten maksaa sen euron.


Tuolla:

http://www.kkv.fi/ratkaisut-ja-julka...moittaminen/#5

mainitaan: "Markkinaoikeuden päätöksessä MT:2001:11 on käsitelty lopullista myyntihintaa yrityksen mainonnassa. Yhtiön mainoksissa oli sinänsä mainittu kaikki sellaiset erät, joista markkinoitujen hyödykkeiden lopullinen myyntihinta oli koostunut. Myös laskutoimitus kokonaishinnan selville saamiseksi oli ollut helppo. Yhtiön mainoksissa ei ollut kuitenkaan esitetty lopullista hintaa, jossa hinnan eri osatekijät olisi yhteenlaskettu."

Vaikka laskutoimitus oli helppo, se oli kuitenkin asetuksen vastaista. En ole riittävän asiantuntija tulkitsemaan, onko Onnibusin (tai Lippupalvelun) mainontatyyli samalla perusteella kiellettyä, mutta olisi mukava kuulla vaikkapa kuluttaja-asiamiehen lausunto asiasta.

----------


## Rester

> Vaikka laskutoimitus oli helppo, se oli kuitenkin asetuksen vastaista. En ole riittävän asiantuntija tulkitsemaan, onko Onnibusin (tai Lippupalvelun) mainontatyyli samalla perusteella kiellettyä, mutta olisi mukava kuulla vaikkapa kuluttaja-asiamiehen lausunto asiasta.


Tuota itsekin olen miettinyt, mutta ilmeisesti OB:tä koskevat mainonnassakin eri säännöt kuin muita. Ajotyylin perusteella myöskin liikennesäännöt tuntuvat olevan paronien keksintöä, joita noudatetaan, kun sille päälle sattuu. (Kyllä, näiden ajotapa on omaan silmään osaltaan erittäinkin röyhkeää muihin "normipikoihin" verrattuna.)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaikka laskutoimitus oli helppo, se oli kuitenkin asetuksen vastaista. En ole riittävän asiantuntija tulkitsemaan, onko Onnibusin (tai Lippupalvelun) mainontatyyli samalla perusteella kiellettyä, mutta olisi mukava kuulla vaikkapa kuluttaja-asiamiehen lausunto asiasta.


Tässä tietenkin on se pieni ongelma, että samalla toimitusmaksulla voi ostaa useita lippuja. Näin ollen toimituskulujen osuutta yksittäisen lipun hinnasta ei voi etukäteen tietää, eikä siksi kertoakaan. Siksi on kovin vaikea vaatia enempää mainonnassa, kuin että selvästi kerrotaan, että lipun lisäksi tulee muitakin kuluja, maksimissaan yksi euro. Voisi ajatella, että markkinaoikeus lähti tuossa tapauksessa siitä, että erillinen toimitusmaksu oli tosiasiassa osa tuotteen normaalia hintaa, siis hinnan jakaminen kahteen osaan oli ollut keinotekoista. Rajanveto on aina hankalaa, mutta tuskin periaatteessa voidaan kieltää yrityksiä hinnoittelemasta tuotteitaan, niin että niissä on erillisiä komponentteja, vaikka kuten rautateillä monessa maassa paikkalipun voi ostaa tai olla ostamatta. Ja jopa on usein niin, että esimerkiksi yöjunaan pitää joka tapauksessa ostaa vähintään tuolipaikka, jolloin hinnassa on erikseen matka ja (makuu)paikka/makuuhytti, eikä pelkkää matkaa voi käyttää erikseen. (Pelkän matkalipun voi tosin käyttää yleensä jossain muussa junavuorossa.) Harhaanjohtamisen puolelle mennään silloin, kun hinta oikeasti ei koostu eri komponenteista, siis niin, että kuluttaja tosiasiassa joutuu ostamaan aina saman yhdistelmän samaan hintaan.

Lipputoimistojen ja vastaavien kohdalla tilanne on sikäli selvempi, että lisämaksu on selvästi palvelumaksu ja lipputoimisto ei välitä omia tuotteitaan. Lipun voi usein ostaa muutakin, esimerkiksi netistä, jolloin kyse on aika ymmärrettävästi toimituskanavaan liittyvästä maksusta. Myös vr:kin perii toimitusmaksua, jos lipun ostaa kassalta ja vastaavat maksut taitavat liittyä myös lippujen tilaamiseen r-kioskin kautta.

----------


## aki

> Jännä juttu kyllä että jos samaan aikaan lähtee OB ja kilpailija ja kilpailijalla olisi lähdölleen halvemmat hinnat kuin OB:lla niin silti OB:ta pidetään yleisön mielestä halpana.


Sama tilanne toisinpäin:

OB:lla lähtee Kampista Turkuun arkisin vuorot klo 16.25 ja 16.40, esimerkiksi jos tänään ostaa lipun ensi Tiistaille, hinta on 7. PL:llä lähtee vuoro noiden kahden välissä klo 16.30, hinta tälle vuorolle on 24,50. Ainakin oman logiikan mukaan PL:n kannattaisi myydä tarjouslippuja juuri tuohon 16.30 lähtevään bussiin ja näin kilpailla OB:n asiakkaista. Vai ajatellaankohan pölhölällä niin, että jos OB:lla matkustaa Helsingistä Turkuun yhdellä vuorolla vaikkapa 50 matkustajaa ja matkalipun keskihinta olisi 5 niin kyseisen vuoron tuotto olisi 250. Jos taas PL:n bussissa matkustaa ainoastaan 10 matkustajaa jotka maksavat 24,50, niin kyseinen vuoro tuottaa silti 245 eli lähes saman kuin OB.

----------


## Allison

Onpas kummallista että tästä varausmaksusta nousee jälleen polemiikki. Kerron asian uudestaan siis:

Pankkien transaktiomaksut ja tekstiviestikustannukset ovat ostoskorikohtaisia, eivät ostoskohtaisia. Näin OB:n ja muiden verkkokauppojen kohdalla. Jokainen, joka on ollut pyörittämässä verkkokauppaa, tietää, että transaktiomaksut voivat helposti olla 50 senttiä per ostoskori. Se ei 500 euron taulutelkkarin tai playstationin kohdalla ole mikään ongelma, mutta yhden (1) euron ostoksen osalta valtava prosentuaalisesti. Ei euron lippuja voisi tarjota, jos niistä puolet menisi pankille ja tekstiviestioperaattorille. Siksi on kuluttajia kohtaan reilua, että heillä on mahdollisuus halpohin hintoihin siten, että he voivat kerätä yhteen ostoskoriin useita tuotteita. Kaikki säästävät - paitsi pankit.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai ajatellaankohan pölhölällä niin, että jos OB:lla matkustaa Helsingistä Turkuun yhdellä vuorolla vaikkapa 50 matkustajaa ja matkalipun keskihinta olisi 5 niin kyseisen vuoron tuotto olisi 250. Jos taas PL:n bussissa matkustaa ainoastaan 10 matkustajaa jotka maksavat 24,50, niin kyseinen vuoro tuottaa silti 245 eli lähes saman kuin OB.


Tuohan oli se perinteinen pikavuoroliikenteen hinnoittelumalli - jolla ei sitten saatukaan kyytiin paljoa muita kuin opiskelijoita ja eläkeläisiä, koska he eivät joutuneet maksamaan täyttä hintaa. Isojen kaupunkien keskustojen välillä kulkeneet valitsivat junan ja bussiin meni lähinnä niitä, jotka hyötyivät pikavuoropysäkeistä matkan varrella (joko kaupungeissa tai sitten matkan toinen määränpää oli jossakin pikkukylässä, missä juna ei pysähtynyt).

Pohjolan Liikenne on varmasti tajunnut jo aikoja sitten, ettei tuo vanha hinnoittelumalli enää kanna. Olisiko emoyhtiö sitten määrännyt, ettei oma bussi saa kilpailla hinnalla liiaksi junan kanssa - ja lopputuloksena kansa suuntaan OnniBussiin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onpas kummallista että tästä varausmaksusta nousee jälleen polemiikki. Kerron asian uudestaan siis:
> 
> Pankkien transaktiomaksut ja tekstiviestikustannukset ovat ostoskorikohtaisia, eivät ostoskohtaisia. Näin OB:n ja muiden verkkokauppojen kohdalla. Jokainen, joka on ollut pyörittämässä verkkokauppaa, tietää, että transaktiomaksut voivat helposti olla 50 senttiä per ostoskori. Se ei 500 euron taulutelkkarin tai playstationin kohdalla ole mikään ongelma, mutta yhden (1) euron ostoksen osalta valtava prosentuaalisesti. Ei euron lippuja voisi tarjota, jos niistä puolet menisi pankille ja tekstiviestioperaattorille. Siksi on kuluttajia kohtaan reilua, että heillä on mahdollisuus halpohin hintoihin siten, että he voivat kerätä yhteen ostoskoriin useita tuotteita. Kaikki säästävät - paitsi pankit.


Kyse ei ollut siitä onko se järkevää ja reilua - varmasti on, ehdottomasti. Kyse oli siitä, onko se sallittua.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> PL:llä lähtee vuoro noiden kahden välissä klo 16.30, hinta tälle vuorolle on 24,50.


Ehkäpä jonkin myyntikanavan kautta lipusta on saanut pulittaa tuollaisenkin hinnan, mutta ainakin PL:n omassa verkkokaupassa 29.12. Expressvuoro Hki - Tku, lähtö klo 16:30, maksoi 9,20 eur, tarjouslippu.

----------


## sm3

Itse matkustan ensiviikolla Turkuun ja takas PL:llä. Menopaluu vain 12 euroa yhteensä.

----------


## Miska

> Ehkäpä jonkin myyntikanavan kautta lipusta on saanut pulittaa tuollaisenkin hinnan, mutta ainakin PL:n omassa verkkokaupassa 29.12. Expressvuoro Hki - Tku, lähtö klo 16:30, maksoi 9,20 eur, tarjouslippu.


Lisäksi PL myy verkkokaupassaan varsin edullisia sarja- ja kausilippuja, jotka eivät ole sidottu tiettyyn vuoroon.

----------


## aki

> Ehkäpä jonkin myyntikanavan kautta lipusta on saanut pulittaa tuollaisenkin hinnan, mutta ainakin PL:n omassa verkkokaupassa 29.12. Expressvuoro Hki - Tku, lähtö klo 16:30, maksoi 9,20 eur, tarjouslippu.


Se 24,50 oli ihan matkahuollon verkkokaupan kautta ostettuna. Tämäkin on aika kehnoa markkinointia kun lippuja samalle vuorolle saa täysin eri hinnoilla riippuen mitä myyntikanavaa käyttää. Ainakin itse tulee haettua hintoja nimenomaan MH:n kautta koska esimerkiksi Hki-Turku välillä on muitakin liikennöitsijöitä enkä minä ainakaan muista ulkoa kuka mitäkin vuoroa liikennöi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Se 24,50 oli ihan matkahuollon verkkokaupan kautta ostettuna. Tämäkin on aika kehnoa markkinointia kun lippuja samalle vuorolle saa täysin eri hinnoilla riippuen mitä myyntikanavaa käyttää. Ainakin itse tulee haettua hintoja nimenomaan MH:n kautta koska esimerkiksi Hki-Turku välillä on muitakin liikennöitsijöitä enkä minä ainakaan muista ulkoa kuka mitäkin vuoroa liikennöi.


Tämä voi olla tosiaan huonoa markkinointia lyhyellä tähtäimellä, mutta luultavasti harkittua strategiaa. PL pyrkii selvästi johtavaan markkina-asemaan reiteillään ja osa tätä tavoitetta on totuttaa ihmiset asioimaan PL:n omassa lippukaupassa ja pidemmän päälle unohtamaan kokonaan matkahuollon palvelut. Eli tavoite on vallata näkyvyyttä tai tunnettavuutta muilta bussiyhtiöiltä. Tämä voi onnistua, jos PL pystyy tarjoamaan riittävän tiheät yhteydet ja pääsääntöisesti kilpailukykyiset hinnat. Kilpailijoille tämä on vaarallinen strategia, sillä onnistuessaan se johtaa muiden toimijoiden marginalisoitumiseen, joille ei jää enää elintilaa. (Onnibussia tämä ei koske: heillä on omat myyntikanavansa ja tunnettu brändi.) Eli PL ei edes yritä minkäänlaista symbioottista suhdetta, jossa PL on olisi yksi iso toimija muiden joukossa, vaan ainoa vakavasti otettava perinteinen pikavuoroyhtiö.

----------


## Rehtori

> Tämä voi olla tosiaan huonoa markkinointia lyhyellä tähtäimellä, mutta luultavasti harkittua strategiaa. PL pyrkii selvästi johtavaan markkina-asemaan reiteillään ja osa tätä tavoitetta on totuttaa ihmiset asioimaan PL:n omassa lippukaupassa ja pidemmän päälle unohtamaan kokonaan matkahuollon palvelut. Eli tavoite on vallata näkyvyyttä tai tunnettavuutta muilta bussiyhtiöiltä. Tämä voi onnistua, jos PL pystyy tarjoamaan riittävän tiheät yhteydet ja pääsääntöisesti kilpailukykyiset hinnat. Kilpailijoille tämä on vaarallinen strategia, sillä onnistuessaan se johtaa muiden toimijoiden marginalisoitumiseen, joille ei jää enää elintilaa. (Onnibussia tämä ei koske: heillä on omat myyntikanavansa ja tunnettu brändi.) Eli PL ei edes yritä minkäänlaista symbioottista suhdetta, jossa PL on olisi yksi iso toimija muiden joukossa, vaan ainoa vakavasti otettava perinteinen pikavuoroyhtiö.


Voisiko kyseessä olla totuuttaminen omaan verkkokauppaan, jotta myöhemmässä vaiheessa voidaan tarjota, sekä junaa, että linja-autoa samassa haussa samalle yhteysvälille. Tämä tietysti myös toisinpäin VR:n verkkokaupassa. Tällä VR saa paikattua supistuksiaan raideliikenteessä. Yhdessä PL ja VR voivat tarjota aika voimallisen paketin. Molempien verkkokauppaan taitaa jo toimia samalla moottorilla.

----------


## iiko

> Tuolla:
> 
> http://www.kkv.fi/ratkaisut-ja-julka...moittaminen/#5
> 
> Vaikka laskutoimitus oli helppo, se oli kuitenkin asetuksen vastaista. En ole riittävän asiantuntija tulkitsemaan, onko Onnibusin (tai Lippupalvelun) mainontatyyli samalla perusteella kiellettyä, mutta olisi mukava kuulla vaikkapa kuluttaja-asiamiehen lausunto asiasta.


Kun sitten luki edes vähän sitä varsinaista tapausta, niin siinä otettiin kantaa enemmänkin mainonnan sekavuuteen eli siihen, missä kohdin oikeasti se polttoainelisämaksu piti maksaa ja missä ei ja oliko se sisällytetty hintaan vaiko ei. Tapaus ei ole minusta enää ollenkaan vertailukelpoinen jos tätä verrataan tässä kyseessä olevan OnniBusin mainontaan.

----------


## rane

Tässä viestissä ei nyt asiaa ole nimeksikään, mutta oli viikonloppuna jommassa kummassa iltapäivälehdessä komea titteli, pääjohtaja Helke.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus vastaa Pohjolan Liikenteen Tampereen reitin hakemukseen ja on eilen jättänyt hakemuksen F3C-reitin jatkamisesta Keskustorin kautta Pyynikintorille 21.3.2016 alkaen (eli samasta päivästä lähtien, mistä PL hakee oman liikenteensä alkamista). Reittiliikenneluvan muutoshakemus

----------


## Eppu

> OnniBus vastaa Pohjolan Liikenteen Tampereen reitin hakemukseen ja on eilen jättänyt hakemuksen F3C-reitin jatkamisesta Keskustorin kautta Pyynikintorille 21.3.2016 alkaen (eli samasta päivästä lähtien, mistä PL hakee oman liikenteensä alkamista). Reittiliikenneluvan muutoshakemus


Jännä juttu tuli tästä mieleen. Nimittäin Pyynikintorillahan on joskus kauan sitten toiminut Tampereen läntinen linja-autoasema. Näinköhän se on nyt heräämässä henkiin kertaheitolla.

----------


## killerpop

> OnniBus vastaa Pohjolan Liikenteen Tampereen reitin hakemukseen ja on eilen jättänyt hakemuksen F3C-reitin jatkamisesta Keskustorin kautta Pyynikintorille 21.3.2016 alkaen (eli samasta päivästä lähtien, mistä PL hakee oman liikenteensä alkamista). Reittiliikenneluvan muutoshakemus


Jos kummallakaan operaattorilla olisi pelisilmää, niin ne hakisi kesäksi vielä aloituspisteeksi Särkänniemen sopiville vuoroille. Sieltä kun ajelee Pyynikintorille sen 35 min riippuen liikennevaloista.

Tämä OB:n muutoshakemus viimeistään tekee PL:n päänavauksen entistä hankalammaksi, etenkin jos muutos hyväksytään. Ainahan toki saa yrittää...

----------


## J_J

> Tämä OB:n muutoshakemus viimeistään tekee PL:n päänavauksen entistä hankalammaksi, etenkin jos muutos hyväksytään. Ainahan toki saa yrittää...


Seuraavaksi voisikin viritellä vaikkapa vedonlyöntiä, aiheena: loppuuko Sir Brianin nippu nopeammin, kuin PL:n toimarin työsuhde?  :Wink: 

Itse veikkaan, että ei.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Onpas kummallista että tästä varausmaksusta nousee jälleen polemiikki.


Polemiikkia nousisi huomattavan paljon vähemmän, jos varausmaksusta kerrottaisiin autojen kyljessä yhtä isolla (tai vähän pienemmällä) kuin lipunhinnasta. Nykyisellään kokoero on suuruusluokkaa 15-kertainen, ja kun varausmaksusta vielä kerrotaan lipunhinnan alla, se useimmiten jää kokonaan huomaamatta. Tämä antaa herkästi kuvan, että varausmaksu on tahallaan piilotettu.

----------


## Heikki K

> Jännä juttu tuli tästä mieleen. Nimittäin Pyynikintorillahan on joskus kauan sitten toiminut Tampereen läntinen linja-autoasema. Näinköhän se on nyt heräämässä henkiin kertaheitolla.


Jos luen Joukkoliikennelautakunnan lausuntoa oikein, niin sieltä ei anneta lupaa käyttää Keskustorin pysäkkiä.
http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/dbi...2016%2016%3a00

----------


## buszilla

> Polemiikkia nousisi huomattavan paljon vähemmän, jos varausmaksusta kerrottaisiin autojen kyljessä yhtä isolla (tai vähän pienemmällä) kuin lipunhinnasta. Nykyisellään kokoero on suuruusluokkaa 15-kertainen, ja kun varausmaksusta vielä kerrotaan lipunhinnan alla, se useimmiten jää kokonaan huomaamatta. Tämä antaa herkästi kuvan, että varausmaksu on tahallaan piilotettu.


No voi kyynel.  :Laughing:  Mielestäni hinnoitteluperiaate on kirjoitettu siihen äpaut kymmenen neliömetrin pinta-alalle niin selkeästi ja rehellisesti kuin se on järkevästi tehtävissä. Tietty jeesustelijoita riittää aina, vaikka koko bussin kylki olisi täynnä selventävää pikkupränttiä hinnoitteludynamiikasta. Suomessa on arkielämä mennyt niin järjettömäksi "jenkkeilyksi", että kuluttajalla ei ikään kuin olisi enää mitään vastuuta.

----------


## sm3

Mitä jos vaan nostetaan halvin lippu kahteen euroon.

----------


## J_J

> Mitä jos vaan nostetaan halvin lippu kahteen euroon.


Jonka jälkeen kaikki muutkin "hintaportaat" nousee urolla?

Itse en kyllä käsitä, mikä itkupotkuraivarien aihe tuo yhden vaivaisen euron "varausmaksu" on? Kyllähän siitä ilmoitetaan selkeästi ja hyvissä ajoin ennen maksutapahtumaa...

Lopuksi ihan teorian tasolla: kukaan järkevä ihminen ei lähde kotoaan ulos ollenkaan, jos likviditeetti loppuu kesken yhden euron "varausmaksun" nimellä tunnetun lisämaksun vuoksi. Jos koti on, niin ovi kiinni ja odottamaan vieläkin huonompaa päivää...

----------


## zige94

> Kyllähän siitä ilmoitetaan selkeästi ja hyvissä ajoin ennen maksutapahtumaa...


Miten määritellään "hyvissä ajoin ennen maksutapahtumaa"? Jos hyvissä ajoin on juuri ennen maksutapahtumaa niin ainakin mulla ja sulla on eri käsitys kahden sanan "hyvissä ajoin" merkityksestä.

Tässä kuvassa siis ns. viimeinen sivu ennen maksun välittäjän sivuja, jossa vasta varausmaksu kerrotaan.

Esimerkiksi haussa, jossa selaillaan vuoro ja hintatarjontaa, ei mitään mainintaan varausmaksusta.
Kuva

Ja lisätään vielä ettei nyt puhuta siitä itse varausmaksun hinnasta, ainoastaan siitä kuinka "hyvissä ajoin" se kerrotaan.

Mitähän muuten tarkoittaa sana "Varauksi", joka tuosta ekan kuvan yhteenvedossa lukee?

----------


## mconen

Tuntuu tuo euron varausmaksu kismittävän ketjussa asioivia.  Ei hätää.  Olen keksinyt miten siltä voi välttyä.  Ostakaa hyvät ihmiset piletti kuljettajalta, niin vältytte tuolta joitakuita ärsyttävältä varausmaksulta.

----------


## zige94

> Tuntuu tuo euron varausmaksu kismittävän ketjussa asioivia.  Ei hätää.  Olen keksinyt miten siltä voi välttyä.  Ostakaa hyvät ihmiset piletti kuljettajalta, niin vältytte tuolta joitakuita ärsyttävältä varausmaksulta.


Joitakin tuntuu kismittävän keskustelu siitä... Ei tässä ketjussa (ainakaan vielä) ole kielletty varausmaksusta keskustelemista, keskuteleminen on aina hyvästä.

----------


## sm3

> Jonka jälkeen kaikki muutkin "hintaportaat" nousee urolla?
> 
> Itse en kyllä käsitä, mikä itkupotkuraivarien aihe tuo yhden vaivaisen euron "varausmaksu" on? Kyllähän siitä ilmoitetaan selkeästi ja hyvissä ajoin ennen maksutapahtumaa...
> 
> Lopuksi ihan teorian tasolla: kukaan järkevä ihminen ei lähde kotoaan ulos ollenkaan, jos likviditeetti loppuu kesken yhden euron "varausmaksun" nimellä tunnetun lisämaksun vuoksi. Jos koti on, niin ovi kiinni ja odottamaan vieläkin huonompaa päivää...


Mistä ihmeestä sä puhut? Eikös ongelma ole se että siitä eurosta ei jää katetta kustannusten jälkeen tarpeeksi ja siksi varausmaksu. Eli jos hinnat olis alkaen 2 euroa, niin muuttuisko tilanne yhtään. Kalliimmista lipuista jäänee katetta ilman varausmaksuakin.

Kannattaa rauhottua ja unohtaa tämmönen typerä vastakkaisasettelu. Miksi aina pitää olla joku ääripää, eikö voi olla siinä puolivälissä, miksi aina sen pitää olla onnibus vs joku muu, ratikka vs metro, juna vs bussi jne jne jne jne. En oikeen ymmärrä tätä hommaa nyt alkuunkaan, tämä on jotain ihan järjetöntä eikä hyödytä ketään tai mitään. Ihmiset ilman järjen hiventäkään raivopäissään puolustavat omaa äärimielipidetään ja tekevät itsestään katkeria.

----------


## J_J

> Miten määritellään "hyvissä ajoin ennen maksutapahtumaa"? Jos hyvissä ajoin on juuri ennen maksutapahtumaa niin ainakin mulla ja sulla on eri käsitys kahden sanan "hyvissä ajoin" merkityksestä.
> Tässä kuvassa siis ns. viimeinen sivu ennen maksun välittäjän sivuja, jossa vasta varausmaksu kerrotaan.
> 
> Esimerkiksi haussa, jossa selaillaan vuoro ja hintatarjontaa, ei mitään mainintaan varausmaksusta.
> Kuva
> 
> Ja lisätään vielä ettei nyt puhuta siitä itse varausmaksun hinnasta, ainoastaan siitä kuinka "hyvissä ajoin" se kerrotaan.
> 
> Mitähän muuten tarkoittaa sana "Varauksi", joka tuosta ekan kuvan yhteenvedossa lukee?


"Hyvissä ajoin" on se, että varausmaksusta kerrotaan ennen kuin hyväksyt rahan viennin tililtäsi palveluntuottajalle. Puhumattakaan siitä, että autoissa on teipit joissa lukee "plus varausmaksu 1"...



> Mistä ihmeestä sä puhut? Eikös ongelma ole se että siitä eurosta ei jää katetta kustannusten jälkeen tarpeeksi ja siksi varausmaksu. Eli jos hinnat olis alkaen 2 euroa, niin muuttuisko tilanne yhtään. Kalliimmista lipuista jäänee katetta ilman varausmaksuakin.
> 
> Kannattaa rauhottua ja unohtaa tämmönen typerä vastakkaisasettelu. Miksi aina pitää olla joku ääripää, eikö voi olla siinä puolivälissä, miksi aina sen pitää olla onnibus vs joku muu, ratikka vs metro, juna vs bussi jne jne jne jne. En oikeen ymmärrä tätä hommaa nyt alkuunkaan, tämä on jotain ihan järjetöntä eikä hyödytä ketään tai mitään. Ihmiset ilman järjen hiventäkään raivopäissään puolustavat omaa äärimielipidetään ja tekevät itsestään katkeria.


Kysehän on nyt siitä, että yhdestä (1) eurosta ei katetta paljoa jää, oli se kateprosentti sitten 1 tai 100. Kyse on siis katteesta uroina. Yhden euron lipusta yhden euron varausmaksu on 100%, mutta euroissa silti vain yksi euro. Ei ole pakko esittää olevansa yksinkertaisempi, kuin oikeasti on...

----------


## ATR

Kriittisessä keskustelussa euron varausmaksusta ei ole kysymys yhdestä eurosta, vaan taustalla on negatiivinen asenne Onnibussiin ja yhtiön tulon kautta tapahtuneeseen kehitykseen bussialalla. Kyllä euron varausmaksu on aivan rittävän hyvin esillä, ei sitä ole piilotettu. Onhan se luettavissa jo bussin kyljestäkin. Keskustelu siis oikeaan kohteeseen eli Onnibussiin, eikä peitellen sivuasiaan eli euroon - kuka sitä keskustelua haluaa käydä.

----------


## sm3

On tämä nyt omituista. Olenko jollain listalla "nämä vastustavat onnibussia"?. Varausmaksua vastaan ei minulla ole mitään, joku minun puolesta päätti että minulla olisi. Tämä on sitä mitä tarkoitin sillä että ihmiset tekevät itseään katkeria täällä. 

Mutta minusta pitäisi miettiä ratkaisua siihen perinmäiseen ongelmaan, eli siihen miksi se varausmaksu on olemassa. Jos syynä on verkkokaupan kulut niin siihen ratkaisua, se voi olla joku Skotlannissa päätetty asia myös että on varausmaksu. Silloin entisen onnibussin aikaan hinnat alkoi kolmesta eurosta eikä ollut varausmaksua. Euron lähtöhinta kuuluu tuohon yritysbrändiin eikä sitä edes voidi muuttaa, heitin vaan yhtenä ajatuksena sen.

Arvostan edelleen todella paljon sitä mitä Onnibus on tehnyt. Kuka haluaa takas ajan jossa valtio säätelee koko suomen joukkoliikennettä ja sen lippuhintoja ja jolloin liput olivat todella kalliita sen takia. Ilman EU:ta ei Onnibusilla olisi ollut mitään sijaa Suomessa koska kilpailua ei olisi koskaan avattu, on tämä niin sairas maa. Onnibus sai aikaan sen että muutkin tahot akoivat laskemaan hintoja, ja esim. PL:n bussit ovat olleet usein 3/4 täysiä kun ennen vanhaan olivat usein vain 1/4 osaa täysiä kaikki tämä lippuuudistusten ansiosta ero entiseen on huomattava.

Se että kristisoin vaikka yksittäisen Onnibus kuljettajan toimintaa, niin en kritisoi yhtiötä koska jokainen työntekijä on oma itsensä ja oma persoonansa eikä yhtiö voi siihen vaikuttaa. Kritisoin siis kuljettajaa en yhtiötä, silti joku katkera on päättänyt minun vastustavan Onnibussia sanoin mitä vaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta minusta pitäisi miettiä ratkaisua siihen perinmäiseen ongelmaan, eli siihen miksi se varausmaksu on olemassa.


Ei se ole perimmäinen ongelma, vaan se onko euron hinnan mainostaminen laillista vai ei, kun kerran eurolla ei lippua kuitenkaan saa. Useimmat keskustelijat ohittavat tämän, osa tahallaan ja osa ymmärtämättömyyttään.

Jos euron hinnan mainostaminen ei olisi laillista, korjaantuisi asia vaihtamalla mainoksiin "alkaen 2 euroa" ja poistamalla niistä maininta varausmaksusta. Mitään muita muutoksia ei tarvitsisi tehdä.

----------


## sm3

> Ei se ole perimmäinen ongelma, vaan se onko euron hinnan mainostaminen laillista vai ei, kun kerran eurolla ei lippua kuitenkaan saa. Useimmat keskustelijat ohittavat tämän, osa tahallaan ja osa ymmärtämättömyyttään.
> 
> Jos euron hinnan mainostaminen ei olisi laillista, korjaantuisi asia vaihtamalla mainoksiin "alkaen 2 euroa" ja poistamalla niistä maininta varausmaksusta. Mitään muita muutoksia ei tarvitsisi tehdä.


Onhan se jännä. Jos aattelen että kertoisin jollekkin tarjolla olevan euron lipun niin kyllä ihmestys olisi suuri tällä jollain henkilöllä kun se maksaakin kaksi euroa lopulta eli tuplasti sen mitä piti. 

Tuota minäkin aattelin, jos syy varausmaksulle on se että eurosta ei jää verkkokauppakulujen jälkeen juuri mitään, niin silloin voisi halvin lippu olla kaksi euroa, korkeammista hinnoista jäänee ihan tarpeeksi kulujenkin jälkeen jolloin ei se niihin vaikuta mitenkään. Liikennnöin kulut ovat siten eri asia, niitähän ei varausmaksulla kateta enkä niihin ota kantaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:29 ----------

Eli, jos varausmaksu voidaan poistaa nostamalla halvimman lipun  hintaa niin ei tarvitsisi enää väitellä asiasta. Perimäisellä ongelmalla  meinaan sitä että miksi se varausmaksu on olemassa, sen sijaan että  puolustetaan tai vastutetaan pitäisi miettiä kuinka voidaan päästä eroon  koko varausmaksusta koska se on epäkäytännöllinen lopulta, turhaa  hämmentämistä. Nyt joku sitten asettaa minun vastustajien leiriin vaikka  koitan vaan pohtia ratkaisua tähän  :Laughing:   Varausmaksu voisi olla myös kiinteä osa lipun hintaa, mutta se ei toimi  koska jos ostaa monta lippua maksaa monta varausmaksua. Siksi se voisi  olla osa vain niitä 1 ja ehkä 2 euron lippuja koska niitä harvemmin  kuitenkaan samaan ostoskoriin osuu kaksi. Eli hinnat olisisivat alk 2  euroa ja seuraava siitä 3 euroa, loput samanhimtaisia kuin nyttenkin.  Kaikki voittavat, varausmaksu on yhä olemassa mutta ei enää erillisenä  maksuna jolloin sitä ei tarvitse missään ilmoittaa.

----------


## ATR

Tilasin juuri tavaran nettikaupasta. Tuotteita oli tarjolla ja hyvin eri hintaisia. Vasta sitten "kassalla" tuli esille se fakta, että päälle tulevat vielä toimituskulut. Onnibus sentään mainostaa jo auton kyljessä 1 euron maksua. Tavaroiden nettikauppa mainitsee asian aina vasta "kassalla". Nettikaupan mainonnassa on esillä ainoastaan tuotteiden hinta, toimituskuluista ei puhuta mitään, ne tulevat esiin vasta maksettaessa, ja ne kulut ovat aina selvästi korkeammat kuin 1 euro.

----------


## petteri

> Ei se ole perimmäinen ongelma, vaan se onko euron hinnan mainostaminen laillista vai ei, kun kerran eurolla ei lippua kuitenkaan saa. Useimmat keskustelijat ohittavat tämän, osa tahallaan ja osa ymmärtämättömyyttään.


Niin, tuossahan kyse ihan samasta kuin jos vaikka Finnair mainostaisi, että lentojen hinta on alkaen 50 euroa, mutta lopullinen hinta olisikin toimituskulujen jälkeen 100 euroa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, tuossahan kyse ihan samasta kuin jos vaikka Finnair mainostaisi, että lentojen hinta on alkaen 50 euroa, mutta lopullinen hinta olisikin toimituskulujen jälkeen 100 euroa.


Viime talvena kun ostin lennon Helsingistä Rovaniemelle Norwegianilta niin matkalipun hinnan lisäksi tuli hintaa tuli usean kympin edestä lisää kun piti saada iso matkalaukku ja sukset mukaan. Hinta oli käytännössä sama kuin Finskillä. Norski tosin ei pakota ostaa paluulippua vaan hinta on aina yhdensuuuntaiselta matkalta joten paluumatkan voi tehdä esim junalla jos se tuntuu kivemmalta.

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

> Puhumattakaan siitä, että autoissa on teipit joissa lukee "plus varausmaksu 1"...


Mä oon matkustamassa paikasta X paikkaan Y, en ala etsimään kyseisellä välillä liikennöivien operaattoreiden autojen kyljestä hintatietoja mahdollisista lisämaksuista, kuinkakohan moni muu sitä harrastaa? Se että autoissa lukee euron varausmaksusta, ei tarkoita sitä että se olisi selvästi ilmoitettu hyvissä ajoin. Hyvissä ajoin olisi esimerkiksi jo heti etusivulla tai viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun selataan matkoja ja Verkkokauppa näyttää yhteyden hinnat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:53 ----------




> Kriittisessä keskustelussa euron varausmaksusta ei ole kysymys yhdestä eurosta, vaan taustalla on negatiivinen asenne Onnibussiin ja yhtiön tulon kautta tapahtuneeseen kehitykseen bussialalla. Kyllä euron varausmaksu on aivan rittävän hyvin esillä, ei sitä ole piilotettu. Onhan se luettavissa jo bussin kyljestäkin. Keskustelu siis oikeaan kohteeseen eli Onnibussiin, eikä peitellen sivuasiaan eli euroon - kuka sitä keskustelua haluaa käydä.


Se että Onnibussista keskustellaan kriittisestä tai sanotaan jostain Onnibussiin liittyvästä negatiivisesti, ei tarkoita sitä että olisi Onnibussia vastaan jotain. Nämä OB-fanittajan eivät sitä vain tunnu ymmärtävän. Onnibus on pyhä Jumala, josta ei saisi ikäviä puhua ja jos siitä puhut negatiivisesti, on sinulla jotain Onnibussia vastaan.

Itsellä on Onnibussia vastaan sen verran että palvelu on umpisurkeaa sekä kalusto. Onnibus on tuonut paljon hyvääkin suomen joukkoliikenteeseen ja siitä käy kiittäminen yksin omaa tätä firmaa. Ilman Onnibussia ei olisi ollut esim. Åbussia, joka on itseäni palvellut Turkuun muutostani asti erinomaisesti ja niinkin kaukaanta kuin 400 metrin päästä (vrt. OB:n lähin pysäkki 2 kilsan päässä). Tottakai harmittaa että OB osti Åbussin, jonka jälkeen Kupittaan aseman pysähdykset lakkaa, joka on ollut itselleni ja useammille muille matkustajille erittäin hyvä pysäkki, jossa Onnibus ei Åbussin oston jälkeen aio pysähtyä. Sen jälkeen on jo se ja sama mitä firmaa käyttää, kun joutuu joka tapauksessa mennä Tuomiokirkolle, Aurakadulle tai Linja-autoasemalle.

Se että mielestäni OB:n kalusto sekä palvelu on umpisurkeeta, ei tarkoita sitä että itse firmaa vastaan olisi jotain.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:56 ----------




> Tilasin juuri tavaran nettikaupasta. Tuotteita oli tarjolla ja hyvin eri hintaisia. Vasta sitten "kassalla" tuli esille se fakta, että päälle tulevat vielä toimituskulut. Onnibus sentään mainostaa jo auton kyljessä 1 euron maksua. Tavaroiden nettikauppa mainitsee asian aina vasta "kassalla". Nettikaupan mainonnassa on esillä ainoastaan tuotteiden hinta, toimituskuluista ei puhuta mitään, ne tulevat esiin vasta maksettaessa, ja ne kulut ovat aina selvästi korkeammat kuin 1 euro.


Aivan mahtava esimerkki, 10 pistettä ja papukaijamerkki. Huoh. Eiköhän jokaisella oli selvää että Verkkokaupoissa tulee yleensä toimituskulut päälle. Se taas ei ole tavanomaista että joukkoliikennelippuja ostettaessa tulee vielä ylimääräisiä kuluja, eipä ainakaan itselleni ole Onnibussin lisäksi sellaista firmaa osunut kohdalle.

Esimerkiksi tässä (Lippupalvelu.fi) on hyvissä ajoin, jo hintoja selatessa, esitetty esim. että kuluja sisältyy hintaan ja lisäksi samalla sivulla hintoja selatessa kerrottu myös toimituskulut. Tämä on hyvissä ajoin, selvästi ennen ostoskoriin menoa, jossa sitten on jo tietoa mitä maksaa eikä tule yllätystä et vielä tulee lisää hintaa.

----------


## ATR

Surkea palvelu, surkea kalusto, pysäkki kaukana ja vielä kätketty 1 euron varausmaksu - kaiken tämän jälkeen on aika masokistista, että on käyttänyt ko. firman palveluja.

----------


## iiko

> Ei se ole perimmäinen ongelma, vaan se onko euron hinnan mainostaminen laillista vai ei, kun kerran eurolla ei lippua kuitenkaan saa. Useimmat keskustelijat ohittavat tämän, osa tahallaan ja osa ymmärtämättömyyttään.
> 
> Jos euron hinnan mainostaminen ei olisi laillista, korjaantuisi asia vaihtamalla mainoksiin "alkaen 2 euroa" ja poistamalla niistä maininta varausmaksusta. Mitään muita muutoksia ei tarvitsisi tehdä.


No mutta kun se lipun hinta on edelleen sen yhden euron. Jos onnistut ostamaan samalla kertaa vaikkapa viisi kappaletta euron lippuja, maksat edelleenkin siitä varauksesta lisäksi euron, eli kokonaissummaksi tulisi kuusi euroa, eli 1,2 euroa per lippu - eikä siis "alkaen kaksi euroa". On tämä seikka kerrottu täällä useampaankin kertaan ja ihan asianosaisen henkilön näppiksellä.

----------


## Rester

> No mutta kun se lipun hinta on edelleen sen yhden euron. Jos onnistut ostamaan samalla kertaa vaikkapa viisi kappaletta euron lippuja, maksat edelleenkin siitä varauksesta lisäksi euron, eli kokonaissummaksi tulisi kuusi euroa, eli 1,2 euroa per lippu - eikä siis "alkaen kaksi euroa". On tämä seikka kerrottu täällä useampaankin kertaan ja ihan asianosaisen henkilön näppiksellä.


Jos lippua ei ole mahdollista mitään kautta hankkia ilman tuota euron varausmaksua, miksi ylipäätään mainostetaan tuon hintaisia lippuja? Eri asia, jos olisi jokin kivijalkakauppa, josta sen tuohon varausmaksuttomaan hintaan saisi hankituksi, mutta kun kuten hyvin tiedetään, näin ei ole, varausmaksu peritään joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos lippua ei ole mahdollista mitään kautta hankkia ilman tuota euron varausmaksua, miksi ylipäätään mainostetaan tuon hintaisia lippuja? Eri asia, jos olisi jokin kivijalkakauppa, josta sen tuohon varausmaksuttomaan hintaan saisi hankituksi, mutta kun kuten hyvin tiedetään, näin ei ole, varausmaksu peritään joka tapauksessa.


Eli asiallinen mainos olisi siis: liput alkaen 1,05 euroa? (Johon hinta lippua kohden jää, jos ostaa suurimman mahdollisen määrän lippuja (20 klp) ja ne kaikki maksavat euron.)

----------


## Matkalainen

> Eli asiallinen mainos olisi siis: liput alkaen 1,05 euroa? (Johon hinta lippua kohden jää, jos ostaa suurimman mahdollisen määrän lippuja (20 klp) ja ne kaikki maksavat euron.)


Toistan itseäni. Asiallinen mainos olisi vaikkapa "liput alkaen 1 , + 1  varausmaksu". Siis niin, että se varausmaksukin ilmoitettaisiin edes puolikkaalla lipun hinnan koosta. Nythän esim. autojen kyljissä numeroilla on kokoeroa aika tavalla enemmän.

----------


## kuukanko

> On tämä seikka kerrottu täällä useampaankin kertaan ja ihan asianosaisen henkilön näppiksellä.


Ja joihinkin se propaganda näköjään uppoaakin. Jos mainostetaan yhden lipun hintaa, niin silloin se lippu pitää olla ostettavissa mainostetulla hinnalla yksittäin. Kun 20 lippua kerralla ostaessa yhtä lippua kohden jyvittyvä varausmaksu on pienempi, niin sitä voisi mainostaa laillisesti vaikka "20 lippua alkaen 21 euroa".

Minä tosin veikkaan, että tuo Souterin busseissa ympärin maailman käytössä oleva mainostustapa on tarkoin harkittu juttu.

----------


## iiko

> Ja joihinkin se propaganda näköjään uppoaakin. Jos mainostetaan yhden lipun hintaa, niin silloin se lippu pitää olla ostettavissa mainostetulla hinnalla yksittäin. Kun 20 lippua kerralla ostaessa yhtä lippua kohden jyvittyvä varausmaksu on pienempi, niin sitä voisi mainostaa laillisesti vaikka "20 lippua alkaen 21 euroa".


En ole koskaan käyttänyt OnniBusin palveluja. Syy on ihan yksinkertainen: en vaan ole tarvinnut niitä. Minusta tämä keskustelu on lähinnä huvittavaa, koska kyse on jokseenkin mitättömästä hinnasta, joka sanotaan kohtuullisen selvästi aika useassa paikassa. Syykin on selvä: kun pidempää selitystä on aika vaikeaa tuonne tunkea siten, että joku sen lukisi taikka edes ymmärtäisi. 

Aika monella lentoyhtiöllä tänä päivänä se ilmoitettu lipunhinta on käytännössä sen tuolin hinta: jos jotain menee ruumaan taikka se ruumaan menevä tavara on aavistuksen liian painavaa, se maksaa jotakin lisää. Erilaisissa viihdetilaisuuksiin lippuja myyvissä organisaatioissa se lisähinta tulee joka ainoaan lippuun, halusit taikka et. Aika normaalia mainostamista tämä on, olkoonkin että varmaan tuo jollain tavoin firman strategiaakin lienee.

----------


## flix

> Ja joihinkin se propaganda näköjään uppoaakin. Jos mainostetaan yhden lipun hintaa, niin silloin se lippu pitää olla ostettavissa mainostetulla hinnalla yksittäin. Kun 20 lippua kerralla ostaessa yhtä lippua kohden jyvittyvä varausmaksu on pienempi, niin sitä voisi mainostaa laillisesti vaikka "20 lippua alkaen 21 euroa".
> 
> Minä tosin veikkaan, että tuo Souterin busseissa ympärin maailman käytössä oleva mainostustapa on tarkoin harkittu juttu.


Ovatko kritisoijat aivan tosissaan kun kritisoivat sitä että bussin takana ja kyljessä lukeva "PLUS 1 VARAUSMAKSU" ei lue tarpeeksi isolla fonttikoolla? Väitteet propagandasta (linkki määritelmään)vaikuttavat myös jokseenkin kummallisilta tässä yhteydessä.

----------


## sm3

Kilpailu- ja kuluttajavirasto:
http://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita/...hintailmaisut/




> *Alkaenhinta*
> 
>  Tuoteryhmää voi markkinoida alkaen-hinnalla. Alkaen-hinnan tulee  sisältää mahdolliset toimitus- ym. kulut. Jos alkaen-hintaisia tuotteita  on tuoteryhmässä tarjolla vain muutama eikä markkinoinnissa ilmoiteta  kappalemäärää, markkinointi on harhaanjohtavaa.


Eli se tulisi ilmaista siten että alkaen 2 euroa, mitä olenkin koittanut ehdottaa.

----------


## Pendolino

Onnibus ja rekat kiipelissä Helsingin keskustassa

----------


## flix

> Kilpailu- ja kuluttajavirasto:
> http://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita/...hintailmaisut/
> 
> 
> Eli se tulisi ilmaista siten että alkaen 2 euroa, mitä olenkin koittanut ehdottaa.


Eiköhän tähän Onnibusin mainontaan olisi jo puututtu, jos siihen olisi nähty jotain aihetta. Onnibus on kuitenkin saanut todella paljon mediahuomiota parin viime vuoden aikana, joten olisi hyvin outoa että sen käyttämä mainonta eri kanavissa olisi mennyt viranomaisilta jotenkin ohi.

----------


## sm3

> Eiköhän tähän Onnibusin mainontaan olisi jo puututtu, jos siihen olisi nähty jotain aihetta. Onnibus on kuitenkin saanut todella paljon mediahuomiota parin viime vuoden aikana, joten olisi hyvin outoa että sen käyttämä mainonta eri kanavissa olisi mennyt viranomaisilta jotenkin ohi.


Mikä tai kuka takaa että kukaan siellä lukee lehtiä. Mutta kyllähän se varausmaksu on tuotu ihan tarpeeksi hyvin esille minun mielestäni, sehän voisi olla keskemmällä niin että se iskisi silmään paremmin. No, seuraavan kerran kun Onnibus menee ohi voisin katsoa kuin hyvin se erottuu siitä.

----------


## Razer

Aurinkomatkat puolestaan hyödyntää markkinoinnissaan kiehtovalla tavalla "Alennus jopa"-retoriikkaa. Yritä tuosta nyt sitten päätellä se loppusumma (kuva liitteenä).

Finnairille taas pisteet siitä, että markkinoivat 397,51  hintaista lentoa Anttilan elkein 399 .Mutta sitten on sitäkin, että puetaan kausitarjoukseksi normaalisti käytössä oleva alkaen-hintaluokka.

Kansainvälisesti esimerkiksi Jetstarilla on neljä- vai viisivaiheinen varausjärjestelmä, jossa lipunhinnaksi ilmoitettiin minulle lennon valintasivulla 5,050 ¥, seuraavilla kahdella sivulla sai vaikuttaa ehtoihin ja matkatavarakiintiöön lisämaksusta, neljännelle sivulle asti hinta pysyi siinä, kunnes viimeisellä sivulla oli ilmestynyt mukaan vielä se kirottu toimitusmaksu, yhteensä 6,930 ¥.

Halpalentoyhtiöillä on halpalentoyhtiöiden toimintatavat. Hinnalla huijaaminen on siinä jo vakiintunut käytäntö. Minusta Souterin yritysten kansainvälisesti vakiintunut, yhdenmukainen varausmaksukäytäntö on viiteryhmässään poikkeuksellisen reilu ja esimerkillinen käytäntö, ottaen huomioon erityisesti siihen sisäänrakennetun palkitsevuuden, kun ostaa menopaluunsa yhdessä eikä erikseen. Samalla säännöllisistä menopaluista säästää vuodessa sievoisen summan, kun lipun hinnan ei tarvitse olla alkaen 2 euroa.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen kovasti tarpeetonta sääntelyä vastaan (PSA on hyvä vastaesimerkki tarpeellisesta), mutta johdonmukaisuutta osaan arvostaa, samoin yhdenmukaisia käytäntöjä ja pelisääntöjä. Myös erilaisuus on rikkaus ja erilainen hinnoittelurakenne voi olla kilpailuetu ja sitä kautta myös asiakkaan etu, onhan asiakkailla.valinnan vapaus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Finnairille taas pisteet siitä, että markkinoivat 397,51  hintaista lentoa Anttilan elkein 399 .


Noissa on vähän valuuttakurssivaraa. Vaikka perushinta, "polttoainelisämaksu" ja osa veroista ja viranomaismaksuista ovat euroissa, on osa viranomaismaksuista kohdemaan valuutassa. Jotta hinta ei nousisi yli mainostetun, siellä on hiukan kurssimuutosvaraa mukana.

Markka-aikaan Finnairin käytäntö muuten oli periä vain täydet markat, jos siis lentolipun hinta kaikkine kuluineen oli esim. 2135,93 markkaa, niin perittiin 2135 mk. Eurojen myötä tuosta luovuttiin ja sentit peritään täysimääräisinä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kilpailu- ja kuluttajavirasto:
> http://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita/...hintailmaisut/
> 
> 
> Eli se tulisi ilmaista siten että alkaen 2 euroa, mitä olenkin koittanut ehdottaa.


"Jos alkaen-hintaisia tuotteita on tuoteryhmässä tarjolla vain muutama eikä markkinoinnissa ilmoiteta kappalemäärää, markkinointi on harhaanjohtavaa."

Mitenköhän KKV tässä yhteydessä tulkitsee muutaman? Onko muutama per lähtö jo enemmän kuin muutama?

----------


## dreamy83

> ...
> 
> Halpalentoyhtiöillä on halpalentoyhtiöiden toimintatavat. Hinnalla huijaaminen on siinä jo vakiintunut käytäntö.
> 
> ...


Halpalentoyhtiöt ovat joutuneet siivoamaan käytäntöjään koskien markkinointia. Siksi ne eivät enää hinnalla huijaa, eli enää ei ole "LENTO 0,99 + verot" - tyyppisiä tarjouksia. Minusta lisäpalvelut, kuten laukun kuljetus eivät ole suoranaisesti lisämaksuja, koska ne eivät ole pakollisia.

Tämä euron varausmaksu on lisämaksu, mutta minusta varsin selkeästi kerrottu. Lisäksi sen voi tulkita olevan osa palvelumuotoilua, sillä esimerkiksi taannoin ostin isolle ryhmälle lippuja yhdellä varausmaksulla: Yhtälailla olisin voinut ostaa kullekin yhden suunnan lipun. Eli tuossa tapauksessa varausmaksun kautta tuli eräänlainen ryhmäalennus.

----------


## tlajunen

Onnibus ohjeisti kuljettajiaan olemaan kertomatta autojensa vaarallisista oviongelmista.

http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...iltaan/5699984

----------


## sm3

Eikös samaa ilmene lähes kaikissa busseissa talviaikaan ajottain?

----------


## kalle.

> Eikös samaa ilmene lähes kaikissa busseissa talviaikaan ajottain.


No ei lähellekään kaikissa. Ei voi kyllä yleistää.

----------


## sm3

> No ei lähellekään kaikissa. Ei voi kyllä yleistää.


No joo, kysymysmerkki unohtus viestistäni. 

En myöskään viestissäni puhunut että kaikissa, vaan että eikö aika-ajottain lähes kaikissa busseissa joskus tuota ilmene talvisaikaan että ovet temppuilevat kun luulevat jotain olevan välissä tai jopa että ei mene kunnolla kiinni jään tms takia. Tuntui olevan tosi yleistä aikoinaan jokerilinjan busseissa.

----------


## flix

Van Hool olisi voinut vielä tarkemmin perehtyä kireän pakkasen aiheuttamiin ongelmin. Ymmärrän että jos lämpötila on -25C tai enemmän ja nopeus 100km/h, niin ongelmia voi syntyä.

Tämä on varmaan yksi niistä surullisenkuuluisista erityisolosuhteista, jolla on tässä tapauksessa oikeita vaikutuksia.

----------


## rane

Matkustin 29.1. toista kertaa Onnibussilla. Bussi oli siisti, tilaa oli riittävästi, ja matkalla sattui hauska tapauskin. Forssaa lähestyttäessä kuljettajamme Hannes muistutti kahteen kertaan, että bussi lähtee 13.15, eikä yhtään myöhemmin, kaksi kertaa on kuulemma sattunut, että matkustaja on myöhästynyt ja jäänyt kyydistä. Tuloaikamme oli 13.10, ja porukat ulos vetämään tupakkaa posket lommolla, jotta oltaisiin valmiit lähtöön viiden minuutin kuluttua. Kaikki olivatkin autossa, kun kello oli 13.15. Mutta bussi ei lähtenytkään, Hannesta ei näkynyt, mutta lopulta, kellon näyttäessä 13.19 hän tuli baarista kahvimuki kädessä, ja päästiin matkaan.
Bussissa oli pari kivaa kylttiä. Takaovessa oli lappu "Älä nojaa oveen" ja yläkerrasta tullessa "välikatossa" oli  kilpi "Varo päätäsi".

----------


## zige94

Onnibus on kuulemma hakenut uusia pysäkkejä Helsinki-Turku-Helsinki reitille. Osaako joku sanoa mitkä nämä uudet pysäkit on?

----------


## Madmax

> Onnibus on kuulemma hakenut uusia pysäkkejä Helsinki-Turku-Helsinki reitille. Osaako joku sanoa mitkä nämä uudet pysäkit on?


Tuolta löytyy kaksi Onnibusin hakemusta joista asia selviää
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/rei...tegoryId=14252

Suurin osa vuoroista ajetaan niin että pysähtyy Lommilassa ja seuraavan kerran Turussa. Muutama vuoro samoilla pysähdyksillä kuin Åbus.

----------


## zige94

> Suurin osa vuoroista ajetaan niin että pysähtyy Lommilassa ja seuraavan kerran Turussa. Muutama vuoro samoilla pysähdyksillä kuin Åbus.


Tsekkasin noi läpi, mutta yksikään vuoro ei aja samoilla pysähdyksillä kuin Åbus. Turun päässä uutena näköjään "TYKS/Yliopisto" niminen pysäkki. Ilmeisesti meinaa Hämeenkadun ja Kiinanmyllynkadun kulmassa olevaa pysäkkiä, OP-pankin edessä? Harmi, ei parannusta omaan tilanteeseen vaan selvää huononnusta. Åbussinkin vuorot lopetetaan 6.3. jälkeen, joten toisen liikennöitsijän palveluita nauttimaan.

----------


## Allison

> Tsekkasin noi läpi, mutta yksikään vuoro ei aja samoilla pysähdyksillä kuin Åbus. Turun päässä uutena näköjään "TYKS/Yliopisto" niminen pysäkki. Ilmeisesti meinaa Hämeenkadun ja Kiinanmyllynkadun kulmassa olevaa pysäkkiä, OP-pankin edessä? Harmi, ei parannusta omaan tilanteeseen vaan selvää huononnusta. Åbussinkin vuorot lopetetaan 6.3. jälkeen, joten toisen liikennöitsijän palveluita nauttimaan.


Zigen toiveesta laitoin eilen kupongin sisään jossa on linjalla F1 Ruoholahti, Keilaniemi, Turvesuontie, Lommila, Muijala, Salo ja Paimio.

Tampereen Jolilan toiveesta puolestaan otin pois Keskustorin F3C:ltä.

----------


## zige94

> Zigen toiveesta laitoin eilen kupongin sisään jossa on linjalla F1 Ruoholahti, Keilaniemi, Turvesuontie, Lommila, Muijala, Salo ja Paimio.
> 
> Tampereen Jolilan toiveesta puolestaan otin pois Keskustorin F3C:ltä.


Se Kupittaan asema olisi ihan ässä kyllä  :Wink:  Kiinanmyllynkatua/Lemminkäisenkatua pitkin Tykistökadulle ja siitä Kalevanramppia pitkin ykköstielle. Mitä itse nyt matkustellut Åbussilla niin ei tuo Kupittaan aseman pysäkki missään vähäisessä käytössä ole, viikonlopun ruuhkavuoroissa sellainen kolmasosa täydestä matkustajalastista jää pois Kupittaalla. Bussien matka-aikaa pidentäisi semmosen 3-5 minuuttia riippuen valoista ja matkustajamääristä. Kuulin huhua et joku olisi Matkamessuillakin ehdottanut Kupittaata. Olisi entiset Åbussin käyttäjät edes vähän tyytyväisempiä ja täältä tulisi ainakin heti 3 matkustajaa lisää (+varmasti monia muitakin ketkä käyttäny Åbussia juuri Kupittaan vuoksi).

----------


## moxu

Turussa Hämeensillan kohdalla kannattaa ottaa huomioon lähivuosina nykyisen U-sairaalan kohdalla vallitseva työmaa, joka ei voi olla vaikuttamatta liikenteeseenkin. Jos olisin liikennöitsijä, hakemukseni pysäkkiluettelo olisi Kupittaan asema (silta), Uudenmaantulli, Tuomiokirkkopuisto, Brahenkatu, Linja-autoasema, Rautatieasema, Satama. Toiseen suuntaan Wiklundin kulmalla Kauppiaskadulla Brahenkadun sijaan ja Uudenmaantullin pysäkki Itäisen Pitkänkadun varteen.
Riippuen tietysti siitä, mitä asiakasryhmiä erityisesti halutaan palvella...

----------


## JaM

> Zigen toiveesta laitoin eilen kupongin sisään jossa on linjalla F1 Ruoholahti, Keilaniemi, Turvesuontie, Lommila, Muijala, Salo ja Paimio.
> 
> Tampereen Jolilan toiveesta puolestaan otin pois Keskustorin F3C:ltä.


Mut se on hienoa, että F8:lta poistuu Salo, eikä F1:llä ole F8:n kanssa samoja pysäkkejä Turussa. Salosta F8:n Turku-Pori välille ja jatkossa tietty Porista ylöspäinkin on ensin matkustettava Turkuun kartellifirman vehkeellä ja sitten jatkettava Vanhoolin tötteröllä. Toivottavasti kartellifirmat alkaa palvella myös Aurakadulle.

----------


## Melamies

> Se Kupittaan asema olisi ihan ässä kyllä  Kiinanmyllynkatua/Lemminkäisenkatua pitkin


Pieni off topic ja tässä ei ole mitään henkilökohtaista, Zige94.

Katu on Kiinamyllynkatu. Kiina ei tässä viittaa suuren itäisen naapurimaamme suureen naapurimaahan, vaan kiinapuuhun, jonka kuorta siinä myllyssä jauhettiin lääkekiniinin saamiseksi. Myllyä pyöritti kaupungin apteekki ja sittemmin apteekkari Erik Julin. Kävelymatkan päässä Kupittaan asemasta on asiasta kertova muistolaatta, muistaakseni kiinni jossain kivessä tai pylväässä.

----------


## zige94

> Turussa Hämeensillan kohdalla kannattaa ottaa huomioon lähivuosina nykyisen U-sairaalan kohdalla vallitseva työmaa, joka ei voi olla vaikuttamatta liikenteeseenkin. Jos olisin liikennöitsijä, hakemukseni pysäkkiluettelo olisi Kupittaan asema (silta), Uudenmaantulli, Tuomiokirkkopuisto, Brahenkatu, Linja-autoasema, Rautatieasema, Satama. Toiseen suuntaan Wiklundin kulmalla Kauppiaskadulla Brahenkadun sijaan ja Uudenmaantullin pysäkki Itäisen Pitkänkadun varteen.
> Riippuen tietysti siitä, mitä asiakasryhmiä erityisesti halutaan palvella...


Wiklundin kulmalle Kauppiaskadulle en kyllä pysäkkiä pykäis, eikä välttämättä Turun kaupungiltaan lupaa saa. Pysäkkihän on Fölin käytössä jättö ja seisontapysäkkinä Torille päättyville vuoroille. Vainion vakiovuorothan käyttää Brahenkadun pysäkkiä Turun linja-autoasemalle mennessään, mutta lähtiessään ajavat muistaakseni suoraan Aninkaistenkatua. Lisäksi pysäkiltä on melkein mahdottomuus kääntyä risteyksestä enään vasemmalle, kun risteyksen sulkuviivat tulevat vastaan jo.

Tottakai itse kannattaisin Wiklundin käyttöä pysäkkinä myös, mutta en usko sen onnistuvan. Toki jos kaupunki suostuu ne muutamat parkkipaikat siitä pätkältä ennen T22:sta poistamaan niin tilaahan varmasti olisi.




> Pieni off topic ja tässä ei ole mitään henkilökohtaista, Zige94.
> 
> Katu on Kiinamyllynkatu. Kiina ei tässä viittaa suuren itäisen naapurimaamme suureen naapurimaahan, vaan kiinapuuhun, jonka kuorta siinä myllyssä jauhettiin lääkekiniinin saamiseksi. Myllyä pyöritti kaupungin apteekki ja sittemmin apteekkari Erik Julin. Kävelymatkan päässä Kupittaan asemasta on asiasta kertova muistolaatta, muistaakseni kiinni jossain kivessä tai pylväässä.


En ajatellutkaan olevan mitään henkilökohtaista, ihan puhdas ajatusvirhehän se oli  :Wink:  Kiitos pienestä historia-infosta, mielenkiinnolla otin vastaan!

----------


## Lasse

Onnibussin Altanot näköjään alkaneet saapumaan. Yksi teipitön tuli äsken vastaan Tampereella. Rekisterikilpeä en ehtinyt näkemään.

----------


## Allison

> Onnibussin Altanot näköjään alkaneet saapumaan. Yksi teipitön tuli äsken vastaan Tampereella. Rekisterikilpeä en ehtinyt näkemään.


Nyt saapuva sarja tulee numeroille F381-F391 (11 kpl).

----------


## sm3

Noissako etuosa on kokonaan matala ja sitten on pitkät portaat? Mielenkiintoisen näköinen, mahtaako vastaavia olla Suomessa ennestään?

----------


## bussifriikki

Ovatko ne uudempaa TX-sarjaa vai käytettyjä T9-mallisia?

----------


## Lasse

> Noissako etuosa on kokonaan matala ja sitten on pitkät portaat? Mielenkiintoisen näköinen, mahtaako vastaavia olla Suomessa ennestään?


Nämä niin sanotut puolitoistakerroksiset kokivat suurimman suosionsa 80- ja 90-luvuilla. Tuolloin myös Delta valmisti tämäntyyppisiä autoja. Nykyään niitä valmistaa vain harva valmistaja. Suomessakin näitä oli juuri noilla vuosikymmenillä joitakin.
Savonlinja ajoi Setran vastaavalla mallilla ExpressBus liikennettä Savon suuntaan:
http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/S/Sa...uke+270609.jpg

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:00 ----------




> Ovatko ne uudempaa TX-sarjaa vai käytettyjä T9-mallisia?[/img][/url]


T9-mallisia ovat.

----------


## anttipng

Kuinka monta paikkaa näissä Altanoissa on?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kuinka monta paikkaa näissä Altanoissa on?


Maksimikapasiteetti mallille on kai 67 paikkaa.

----------


## killerpop

Eilen saapui WE 313CP ja WE 315CP. Tänään molemmat köllöttelivät varikolla.

Ilmeisesti WE 309CP ja WE 311CP ovat ainakin osa tätä joukkoa ja mahdollisesti saapuneet jo aiemmin.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...
> Ilmeisesti WE 309CP ja WE 311CP ovat ainakin osa tätä joukkoa ja mahdollisesti saapuneet jo aiemmin.


WE 309CP lähtikin jo tänään Kampista 17:05 Kotkaan uusin tunnuksin GLK-981 (OnniBus.com F381): https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/25294203580/

----------


## jtm

Ja taas Maanantaina aamusta hieman ennen yhdeksää hieman ennen Hämeenlinnaa Helsinkiä kohden Tampereelta körötti kanssa joku Altano.

----------


## deepthroat

> Eilen saapui WE 313CP ja WE 315CP. Tänään molemmat köllöttelivät varikolla.
> 
> Ilmeisesti WE 309CP ja WE 311CP ovat ainakin osa tätä joukkoa ja mahdollisesti saapuneet jo aiemmin.


Miten minulle tulikin tuosta OB:n nykyvarikon osoitteesta mieleen, että eikös tuolla samalla tontilla myöskin aikoinaan sijainnut Pirkkalan Liikenne/Tampereen Turistiauto/ Aitolahden Liikenne veronkierto kompleksin toimitilat ?

----------


## markus1979

Ihan uteliaisuuttani kysyn: mitenköhän varausjärjestelmässä huomioidaan erikokoiset bussit? Nythän valtaosa busseista on 89-paikkaisia, nämä uudemmat 67. Myydäänkö kaikkiin busseihin varausjärjestelmän kautta vain maksimissaan 67 paikkaa, vai miten? On liene aika raskasta etukäteen päättää mikä bussi minnekin ajelee viikkojen päästä?

Esim Ryanairilla tätä ongelmaa ei ole, kun kaikki koneet ovat täsmälleen samalla istuinluvulla..

----------


## Miska

> Ihan uteliaisuuttani kysyn: mitenköhän varausjärjestelmässä huomioidaan erikokoiset bussit? Nythän valtaosa busseista on 89-paikkaisia, nämä uudemmat 67. Myydäänkö kaikkiin busseihin varausjärjestelmän kautta vain maksimissaan 67 paikkaa, vai miten? On liene aika raskasta etukäteen päättää mikä bussi minnekin ajelee viikkojen päästä?
> 
> Esim Ryanairilla tätä ongelmaa ei ole, kun kaikki koneet ovat täsmälleen samalla istuinluvulla..


Voisin kuvitella, että eri kalustotyypeillä on omat kalustokiertonsa, jolloin Astromegoista ei tarvitse varmuuden vuoksi jättää pariakymmentä paikkaa myymättä. Onnibusin tapauksessa kaluston hallinta lienee vielä suhteellisen helppoa, kun käytössä on vain kahdenlaisia autoja. Useimmilla suomalaisilla bussifirmoilla kalusto on paljon kirjavampaa.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBusin laajentuminen jatkuu. Nyt on haettu lupia 6.6. alkavalle liikenteelle:
uusi vuoropari Jyväskylä - Turun satama. Hakemusuusi vuoropari Savonlinna - Helsinki. Hakemusuusi vuoropari Jyväskylä - Helsinki, lisäksi sunnuntaisin yksi lisälähtö Jyväskylästä ja maanantaiaamuisin Helsingistä. Hakemusuusi vuoropari Jyväskylä - Lappeenranta. Hakemus
Lisäksi 1.7. alkaen on haettu yhden F9:n jatkoa Kuopiosta Kajaanin. 6.6. alkaen haetun Jyväskylä - Turun satama -vuoroparin jälkeen kaikki F45:t ovat jo jatkoja Jyväskylästä alkaville tai sinne päättyville F9:n vuoroille, joten en yhtään ihmettelisi vaikka 1.7. linjatunnus F45 poistuisi käytöstä ja Jyväskylä - Kajaani -väliäkin ajettaisiin F9:n Astromegoilla.

----------


## Spotteri51

Nämä Altanot näköjään yleistyvät nopeasti. Tänään näin Helsingissä linjalla Altanot GLK-981, GLK-983 ja GLK-984

----------


## kuukanko

F381 meni äsken Helsingissä Oopperan ohi OnniBus.com-teipeissä.

----------


## flix

Kuinkakohan pakkasenkestäviä Altanot ovat oviensa ynnä muun tekniikan suhteen?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Eilen saapui WE 313CP...


WE 313CP:stä näyttää tulleen GLK-983 (F383): https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/25933628670

----------


## JT

Onnibus.com aikoo jälleen laajentua uudelle poikittaisreitille.

Nyt haetaan reittiliikennelupaa F12 Tampere - Lahti - Kouvola - Kotka -linjalle kahdelle vuoroparille 1.7.2016 alkaen. Sutjakat vaihtoyhteydet näyttäisi syntyvän Kouvolassa Lappeenrannan suuntaan/-sta ja Lahdessa Jyväskylän suuntaan/-sta.

Hakemus:
https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...9-3de7d6ab7f88

----------


## kuukanko

Kamppiin saapui hetki sitten vielä teipitön Altano GLK-988, jonka tuulilasilla oli tarrassa vanha rekisteri: WE289CP.

----------


## killerpop

> Kamppiin saapui hetki sitten vielä teipitön Altano GLK-988, jonka tuulilasilla oli tarrassa vanha rekisteri: WE289CP.


Sikäli kun näitä 11 kpl? on tulossa, puuttuu seuraavilta Suomen tiedot:
WE 290CP, WE 310CP, WE 312CP ja WE 314CP.

http://phototrans.eu/2415,13741,2686.html

----------


## deepthroat

Onnibussin Turkuun menossa ollut Astromega kävi tänä aamuna aiheuttamassa hämminkiä ja tuhoa Kampin Espoon-terminaalissa, juuttumalla katosta kiinni , sekä hajottaen sprinkler-järjestelmien putkia. Kysymys kuuluukin, että mitä auto teki ko. terminaalissa ja jos kuljettajan piti oikaista länsiväylää kohden, niin eikö hänellä ollut mitään käsitystä auton korkeudesta..

----------


## V70

Viime perjantaina noin kello 16 jotain 6-7 km porvoosta helsinkiinpäin menevä vuoro pysähtyi moottoritielle päästääkseen matkustajan ulos (ilmeisesti)?

----------


## zige94

Kirjoitin kymmenisen päivää sitten Onnibussin fb-sivuille ao. palautteen/kysymyksen. Tietenkin kun negatiivinen palaute oli, ei siihen kukaan ikinä vastannut.

"Onkos teidän asematyöntekijöillä mitä lie ovat Kampissa, useinkin tapana heitellä matkustajien laukkuja takaboksista niihin rullakoihin? Eikö niitä voisi ihan vaan laittaa siihen? Pisti vaan sivusilmällä hiukan silmään kun omaa bussiani odottelin Kampissa n. klo 19:15. Olishan se varmaan mukava sanoa matkustajillekkin, jos tuo siis teillä tapana, että laukut voivat joutua lentokoneen ruumista tuttuun käsittelyyn. En mä ainakaan arvaisi et bussilla matkustaessa laukkuja heitellään enkä sitä ole kyllä nähnyt tapahtuvan normaaleissa sivusta lastattavissa busseissa."

Vähän keskustelun herättämiseksi tän tänne jaoin myös. Lentokoneissa nyt on tottunut siihen et laukkuja heitellään, mutten ehkä ihan ajattelisi bussiliikenteessä tätä tapahtuvan. Ainakin yksikerrosautoihin kuljettajat näyttävät laittavan laukun ihan nätisti, eikä heitellen. Useimmiten tosin otan oman reppuni vaan suoraan autoon sisälle, hattuhyllylle menee. Mutta mitä vaikka nainen matkalaukun ja käsilaukun kanssa. Ei se nyt varmaankaan ajattele et bussiyhtiön heittelevät laukkuja lentoyhtiöitten tapaa, joten ei tietysti osaa varata niin suurta käsimatkatavaraa et saisivat särkyvät jutut autoon sisälle eikä "ruumaan".

----------


## deepthroat

> Kirjoitin kymmenisen päivää sitten Onnibussin fb-sivuille ao. palautteen/kysymyksen. Tietenkin kun negatiivinen palaute oli, ei siihen kukaan ikinä vastannut.
> 
> "Onkos teidän asematyöntekijöillä mitä lie ovat Kampissa, useinkin tapana heitellä matkustajien laukkuja takaboksista niihin rullakoihin? Eikö niitä voisi ihan vaan laittaa siihen? Pisti vaan sivusilmällä hiukan silmään kun omaa bussiani odottelin Kampissa n. klo 19:15. Olishan se varmaan mukava sanoa matkustajillekkin, jos tuo siis teillä tapana, että laukut voivat joutua lentokoneen ruumista tuttuun käsittelyyn. En mä ainakaan arvaisi et bussilla matkustaessa laukkuja heitellään enkä sitä ole kyllä nähnyt tapahtuvan normaaleissa sivusta lastattavissa busseissa."
> 
> Vähän keskustelun herättämiseksi tän tänne jaoin myös. Lentokoneissa nyt on tottunut siihen et laukkuja heitellään, mutten ehkä ihan ajattelisi bussiliikenteessä tätä tapahtuvan. Ainakin yksikerrosautoihin kuljettajat näyttävät laittavan laukun ihan nätisti, eikä heitellen. Useimmiten tosin otan oman reppuni vaan suoraan autoon sisälle, hattuhyllylle menee. Mutta mitä vaikka nainen matkalaukun ja käsilaukun kanssa. Ei se nyt varmaankaan ajattele et bussiyhtiön heittelevät laukkuja lentoyhtiöitten tapaa, joten ei tietysti osaa varata niin suurta käsimatkatavaraa et saisivat särkyvät jutut autoon sisälle eikä "ruumaan".


Onnibushan on Suomen herkkähipiäisin linja-autoliikenneyritys. Heidän julkisilla sivuillaanhan mm. Facebookissa ei suvaita lainkaan negatiivisia kommentteja tai kysymyksiä yrityksen palveluista, hinnoista tms.. Jos asiakas tarpeeksi ärsyttää Onnibussin some-puolen vastaavia, häneltä evätään täysin kommentointi, kysely sekä myöskin esimerkiksi Facebook sivuilla oleviin kilpailuihin osallistuminen tai yksinkertaisimmillaan koko palvelusta tykkääminen. Olen kuullut, että myös negatiivisilta asiakkailta olisi evätty lippujenostomahdollisuus.. Mitähän mieltä lienee KUVI, tuosta OB:n Stasi-tyyppisestä sensuroinnista, sattanee kuulla noin puolen vuoden sisään....

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus.com haluaa laajentua taajamaliikenteeseen hakemalla 15.8. alkaen reittiä Helsinki - Porvoo (Kevätkumpu). Pysäkkejä olisi OB:n pikavuoroja tiheämmässä.

Arkisin koulupäivinä ajettaisiin 30 - 60 min vuorovälillä, ei-koulupäivinä ja viikonloppuisin n. 2.5 tunnin vuorovälillä.

Lupahakemus

----------


## JT

Hki - Porvoo -liikenteen toteutuessa, on mielenkiintoista nähdä millaisella hinnottelumallilla siihen rydytään. Reitin ja liikenteen luonteen vuoksi asiakaskunta tullee koostumaan pääasiassa säännöllistä työ- ja koulumatka-asiointia suorittavista henkilöistä, joten nykymallin mukainen hinnoitteluperiaate, jossa erikseen ostetaan lippu tietylle vuorolle lienee turhan vaivalloinen (sopimaton) tällaiseen liikenteeseen, kun kuukaudessa asiakas saattaa suorittaa yli 40 yhdensuuntaista matkaa. Näemmekö siis mahdollisesti kysyntään perustuvan liukuvan hinnoittelun jatkossa myös kuukausilippujen osalta?!

----------


## Miska

> Hki - Porvoo -liikenteen toteutuessa, on mielenkiintoista nähdä millaisella hinnottelumallilla siihen rydytään. Reitin ja liikenteen luonteen vuoksi asiakaskunta tullee koostumaan pääasiassa säännöllistä työ- ja koulumatka-asiointia suorittavista henkilöistä, joten nykymallin mukainen hinnoitteluperiaate, jossa erikseen ostetaan lippu tietylle vuorolle lienee turhan vaivalloinen (sopimaton) tällaiseen liikenteeseen, kun kuukaudessa asiakas saattaa suorittaa yli 40 yhdensuuntaista matkaa. Näemmekö siis mahdollisesti kysyntään perustuvan liukuvan hinnoittelun jatkossa myös kuukausilippujen osalta?!


Helsinki - Porvoo -välillä matkustajakunta lienee monimuotoisempaa kuin muilla vastaavanpituisilla kehyskuntareiteillä. Helsingistä kuljetaan mm. Porvoossa sijaitseviin oppilaitoksiin ja päiväretket Helsingistä Porvoon vanhaan kaupunkiin ovat suosittuja. Oman kokemukseni mukaan bussit kuormittuvat aika hyvin molempiin suuntiin ja esimerkiksi päiväretkeläiset matkustanevat yleensä hieman eri aikaan kuin työ- tai koulumatkalaiset.

----------


## Minä vain

Eikö nyt tule sillä tavalla huono tilanne että pitää valita joko Porvoon liikenne tai Onnibus ja sitoutua sitten käyttämään sitä? Tällaisille väleille olisi liikennöitsijöiden itsenkin kannalta hyvä asia jos on yhteinen kausilippu kaikilla yhtiöillä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö nyt tule sillä tavalla huono tilanne että pitää valita joko Porvoon liikenne tai Onnibus ja sitoutua sitten käyttämään sitä?


Tuo on markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä automaattisesti tuleva ominaisuus. Onnibus haluaa oletettavasti kilpailla Porvoon Liikennettä vastaan eikä täydentää sen tarjontaa ja hinnoittelu on kilpailussa varmasti merkittävä ase.

----------


## Miska

Porvoon-reitin kilpailutilanne on ihan mielenkiintoinen. Porvoon Liikenne on vajaassa kahdessa vuodessa markkinoiden vapauduttua rakentanut kattavan tarjonnan Porvoon ja Helsingin välille. Paria yksittäistä poikkeusta lukuunottamatta kaikki vuorot kulkevat moottoritietä vähintään Söderkullasta Koskelaan. Iso osa kalustosta uusittiin syksyllä 2014 ja autot varustettiin nettiyhteydellä, joten tältä osin kilpakumppanit ovat samalla viivalla. Lippujen hintakin laski, joskin ihan muutaman euron hintaisia lippuja ei myynnissä ole ollut. Söderkullan kautta kulkevissa vuoroissa voi matkustaa HSL:n lipuilla, joten pientä lisätuloa tullee myös muista kuin päästä päähän matkustavista matka-ajan kuitenkaan pahasti kasvamatta. Tällä on varmasti merkitystä hiljaisen ajan liikenteessä. Porvoossa Porvoon Liikenne on tuttu paikallinen toimija, jonka liikenteen pysyvyyteen ihmisten on ehkä helpompi luottaa kuin nopealiikkeisen Onnibusin. Lähes ympärivuorokautinen ja Onnibusin suunnittelemaa tiheämpi tarjonta voi ainakin hidastaa siirtymää kilpailijan asiakkaaksi. Toisaalta jos Onnibusin kuukausilipun hinnoittelu on merkittävästi Porvoon Liikennettä edullisempi, voivat asiakkaat laskea säästävänsä, vaikka silloin tällöin joutuisivatkin matkustamaan jonkun toisen liikennöitsijän vuorolla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo on markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä automaattisesti tuleva ominaisuus. Onnibus haluaa oletettavasti kilpailla Porvoon Liikennettä vastaan eikä täydentää sen tarjontaa ja hinnoittelu on kilpailussa varmasti merkittävä ase.


Jos asiat kehittyvät, niin kuin LVM toivoo, niin syntyisi kokonaan uusi toimijakerros, joka voisi tarjota kuluttajille nykyisten kuukausilippujen tapaisia tuotteita ja kuluttaja voisi valita, kulkeeko hän Onnibussin vain Porvoon liikenteen autoilla. Käytännössä tämä tapahtuisi käyttämällä kännykkäsovellusta, josta valitaan haluttu vuoro ja sovellus järjestää lipun liikennöitsijän lippukaupasta. Liikennöitsijän lippu ilmestyisi sitten kännykkään. Sovelluksen omistaja, eli niin sanottu yhdistelypalvelutuottaja tai tuttavallisemmin MaaS-operaattori olisi saattanut hankkia lippuja jo etukäteen edulliseen hintaan tai suorasopimuksella liikennöitsijältä. MaaS-operaattori määrittää sitten omien asiakkaidensa maksaman hinnan, joka tosiaan voi olla vaikka kiinteä kuukausimaksu. On kiinnostavaa nähdä, voiko näin todella käydä, mutta ainakin yritys on kova ja esimerkiksi uusi Liikennekaari toteutuessaan vaatisi kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä toimittamaan lippuja myös sähköisesti, käytännössä koodina, joka voidaan toimittaa kännykkään, ja avaamaan rajoituksetta omat lippukauppansa näille niinsanotuille yhdistelypalveluiden tuottajille. Esimerkiksi HSL voisi luopua kokonaan omista sopimuksistaan liikennöitsijöiden kanssa ja ostaa omaa tuotatoa täydentävää liikennettä lippu kerrallaan sopiviksi katsomistaan muiden tuottajien vuoroista. LVM lähtee siis siitä, että uudet digitaaliset palvelut tulevat ratkaisemaan markkinaehtoisen liikenteen nykyiset ongelmat. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## MJG

> Jos asiat kehittyvät, niin kuin LVM toivoo, niin syntyisi kokonaan uusi toimijakerros, joka voisi tarjota kuluttajille nykyisten kuukausilippujen tapaisia tuotteita ja kuluttaja voisi valita, kulkeeko hän Onnibussin vain Porvoon liikenteen autoilla. Käytännössä tämä tapahtuisi käyttämällä kännykkäsovellusta, josta valitaan haluttu vuoro ja sovellus järjestää lipun liikennöitsijän lippukaupasta. Liikennöitsijän lippu ilmestyisi sitten kännykkään. Sovelluksen omistaja, eli niin sanottu yhdistelypalvelutuottaja tai tuttavallisemmin MaaS-operaattori olisi saattanut hankkia lippuja jo etukäteen edulliseen hintaan tai suorasopimuksella liikennöitsijältä. MaaS-operaattori määrittää sitten omien asiakkaidensa maksaman hinnan, joka tosiaan voi olla vaikka kiinteä kuukausimaksu. On kiinnostavaa nähdä, voiko näin todella käydä, mutta ainakin yritys on kova ja esimerkiksi uusi Liikennekaari toteutuessaan vaatisi kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä toimittamaan lippuja myös sähköisesti, käytännössä koodina, joka voidaan toimittaa kännykkään, ja avaamaan rajoituksetta omat lippukauppansa näille niinsanotuille yhdistelypalveluiden tuottajille. Esimerkiksi HSL voisi luopua kokonaan omista sopimuksistaan liikennöitsijöiden kanssa ja ostaa omaa tuotatoa täydentävää liikennettä lippu kerrallaan sopiviksi katsomistaan muiden tuottajien vuoroista. LVM lähtee siis siitä, että uudet digitaaliset palvelut tulevat ratkaisemaan markkinaehtoisen liikenteen nykyiset ongelmat. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla.


Missäs kohtaa tässä sijaitsee se markkinaehtoisuus?

----------


## kuukanko

> Porvoon-reitin kilpailutilanne on ihan mielenkiintoinen.


Erityisen mielenkiintoista on nähdä, millaisilla keinoilla Souter lähtee kilpailemaan Porvoon Liikennettä vastaan ja miten niillä keinoilla pärjää. Souter ei ole ensimmäistä kertaa pappia kyydissä, joten eiköhän tässä anneta meille suomalaisille oppitunti työmatkaliikenteen lippujen hinnoittelusta  :Smile: 

Matkustajien keräämisen suhteen tästä Porvoon linjasta tulee hyvin erilainen kuin pikavuoroliikenteestä. Pikavuoroliikenteessä OnniBus on onnistunut saamaan hyvän täyttöasteen kasvattamalla joukkoliikenteen kokonaismatkustajamäärää ja viemällä matkustajia junista. Tässä Porvoon pendelöintiliikenteessä kokonaismatkustajamäärää ei voi hirveästi kasvattaa, koska ihmiset eivät ala käydä Porvoosta töissä Helsingissä määräänsä enempää, vaikka välin pääsisi bussilla ilmaiseksi. Kuukausilippu vielä lukitsee asiakkaan yhden liikennöitsijän asiakkaaksi ja Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausilipulla asiakas saisi selvästi laajemman tarjonnan käyttöönsä.

Tuolla tarjonnalla hintasota jäänee ainoaksi keinoksi. Jos OB myisi vaikka kuukausilippuja 150 euron kuukausihinnalla (Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausilippu maksaa 250 euroa) ja niillä tehtäisiin keskimäärin 44 matkaa kuussa, tulisi tuloa 3,41 e / matka. Jos taas tuotannon kustannustaso olisi 1,50 e/km, niin Kevätkumpu - Helsinki -linjalla yksi lähtö maksaisi 81 euroa (matkaa on n. 54 km). Silloin pitäisi saada 24 matkustajaa / lähtö, että homma kannattaisi. Ruuhka-aikoina varmaan onnistuisi, mutta sen ulkopuolinenkin tarjonta pitäisi saada kannattamaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Missäs kohtaa tässä sijaitsee se markkinaehtoisuus?


Siinä että liikennöinti on markkinaehtoista ja niin myös nämä useiden liikennöitsijöiden palveluista kootut lipputuotteet ja valtio asettuu vain säätelijäksi, jotta markkinat toimisivat yleiseksi hyväksi. Toivottavasti nyt ymmärsin kysymyksesi oikein.

----------


## Alur

> Erityisen mielenkiintoista on nähdä, millaisilla keinoilla Souter lähtee kilpailemaan Porvoon Liikennettä vastaan ja miten niillä keinoilla pärjää. Souter ei ole ensimmäistä kertaa pappia kyydissä, joten eiköhän tässä anneta meille suomalaisille oppitunti työmatkaliikenteen lippujen hinnoittelusta 
> 
> Matkustajien keräämisen suhteen tästä Porvoon linjasta tulee hyvin erilainen kuin pikavuoroliikenteestä. Pikavuoroliikenteessä OnniBus on onnistunut saamaan hyvän täyttöasteen kasvattamalla joukkoliikenteen kokonaismatkustajamäärää ja viemällä matkustajia junista. Tässä Porvoon pendelöintiliikenteessä kokonaismatkustajamäärää ei voi hirveästi kasvattaa, koska ihmiset eivät ala käydä Porvoosta töissä Helsingissä määräänsä enempää, vaikka välin pääsisi bussilla ilmaiseksi. Kuukausilippu vielä lukitsee asiakkaan yhden liikennöitsijän asiakkaaksi ja Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausilipulla asiakas saisi selvästi laajemman tarjonnan käyttöönsä.


Porvoon ja Helsingin tai varsinkaan Porvoon ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisessä liikenteessä joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus ei ole erityisen korkea. Suuruusluokka on noin 20 %, joten kasvupotentiaalia kyllä löytyy. Porvoo on kehyskunnista poikkeuksellinen paikka (Hyvinkää on aika lähellä samaa), että sinne mennään paljon töihin myös pääkaupunkiseudulta. Niissä matkoissa muutama vuosi sitten tehtyjen liikennetutkimusten mukaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on vielä alhaisempi. Tärkein työpaikkakeskittymä tosin sijaitsee Kilpilahdessa, jonne näillä busseilla ei pääse, mutta kyllä keskustassa ja sen laitamallikin töissä käyviä on kohtuullinen määrä ja kannattavuuden kannalta olisi olennaista saada myös vastasuunnan busseihin hyvin matkustajia. Ongelmaksi voi muodotusta, että Porvoossa töissä käyvät asuvat (YKR aineiston mukaan) hajallaan eri puolella pääkaupunkiseutua ja moottoritietä kulkevilla busseilla on huonot vaihtomahdollisuudet HSL liikenteeseen. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolelle uutta kysyntää voisi syntyä jo nykyäänkin merkittävästä asiakassegmentistä eli Porvoon vanhaan kaupunkiin päiväksi poikkeavista matkailijoista. Alhaisempi kertalipun hinta voi houkutella laajemman joukon turisteja poikkeamaan myös Porvoossa.

Mielenkiintoista on myös nähdä, mikä arvo on sillä, että Porvoon liikenteen Porvoo-Helsinki -kausilipulla saa matkustaa myös Porvoon paikallisliikenteessä. Ainakin se suurentaa huomattavasti linjan vaikutusaluetta. Jotain reitin potentiaaleista muihin kehyskuntien reitteihin kertoo, että sitä on jo useampi vuosi ajettu markkinaehtoisena ja tarjonta on pysynyt kaupungin lipputuen poistumisesta huolimatta kohtuullisen hyvänä. Samaan aikaan monilla pääkaupunkiseudun ja kehyskuntien välisillä vahvaksi koetuillakin reiteillä on jouduttu karsimaan tarjontaa tai siirtymään käyttöoikeussopimuksiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Porvoon ja Helsingin tai varsinkaan Porvoon ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisessä liikenteessä joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus ei ole erityisen korkea. Suuruusluokka on noin 20 %, joten kasvupotentiaalia kyllä löytyy. Porvoo on kehyskunnista poikkeuksellinen paikka (Hyvinkää on aika lähellä samaa), että sinne mennään paljon töihin myös pääkaupunkiseudulta. Niissä matkoissa muutama vuosi sitten tehtyjen liikennetutkimusten mukaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on vielä alhaisempi. Tärkein työpaikkakeskittymä tosin sijaitsee Kilpilahdessa, jonne näillä busseilla ei pääse, mutta kyllä keskustassa ja sen laitamallikin töissä käyviä on kohtuullinen määrä ja kannattavuuden kannalta olisi olennaista saada myös vastasuunnan busseihin hyvin matkustajia. Ongelmaksi voi muodotusta, että Porvoossa töissä käyvät asuvat (YKR aineiston mukaan) hajallaan eri puolella pääkaupunkiseutua ja moottoritietä kulkevilla busseilla on huonot vaihtomahdollisuudet HSL liikenteeseen.


Porvoo tarvitsisi bussiyhteyden jonka päätepiste Helsingissä olisi Pasila eikä Kamppi. Se mahdollistaisi työmatkojen teon Porvoosta bussilla jos työpaikka olisi länsi-Helsingissä tai jossain lähiijunaverkon varrella tai jos itse asuu vastaavilla paikoilla ja määränpää Porvoo. Nykyiset bussit keskustan läpi Kamppiin köröttelevät hitaasti ja vaihtoyhteydet muuhun joukkoliikenneverkkoon on käytännössä vain kantakaupungin sisällä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antti

Linja 848 kulkee Kampista Pasilan kautta Porvooseen jo nyt

----------


## JT

> Matkustajien keräämisen suhteen tästä Porvoon linjasta tulee hyvin erilainen kuin pikavuoroliikenteestä. Pikavuoroliikenteessä OnniBus on onnistunut saamaan hyvän täyttöasteen kasvattamalla joukkoliikenteen kokonaismatkustajamäärää ja viemällä matkustajia junista. Tässä Porvoon pendelöintiliikenteessä kokonaismatkustajamäärää ei voi hirveästi kasvattaa, koska ihmiset eivät ala käydä Porvoosta töissä Helsingissä määräänsä enempää, vaikka välin pääsisi bussilla ilmaiseksi. Kuukausilippu vielä lukitsee asiakkaan yhden liikennöitsijän asiakkaaksi ja Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausilipulla asiakas saisi selvästi laajemman tarjonnan käyttöönsä.


Eiköhän Helsinki - Porvoo -välilläkin ole mahdollista kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuuden "kokonaiskakkua", jota Onnibus (ja sen vanavedessä muutkin bussioperaattorit) on onnistunut suurten kaupunkien välillä tekemään viimeisen parin vuoden aikana. Eli jos bisnesidea saadaan myytyä kuluttajille, väkeä saadaan siirrettyä yksityisautoista busseihin. 




> Tuolla tarjonnalla hintasota jäänee ainoaksi keinoksi. Jos OB myisi vaikka kuukausilippuja 150 euron kuukausihinnalla (Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausilippu maksaa 250 euroa) ja niillä tehtäisiin keskimäärin 44 matkaa kuussa, tulisi tuloa 3,41 e / matka. Jos taas tuotannon kustannustaso olisi 1,50 e/km, niin Kevätkumpu - Helsinki -linjalla yksi lähtö maksaisi 81 euroa (matkaa on n. 54 km). Silloin pitäisi saada 24 matkustajaa / lähtö, että homma kannattaisi. Ruuhka-aikoina varmaan onnistuisi, mutta sen ulkopuolinenkin tarjonta pitäisi saada kannattamaan.


1,50 /km taisi olla Mötön Pekan joskus ilmoittama keskiarvo tuotantokustannuksista. Helsinki - Porvoo -reitin tyylisellä matkalla kustannustaso lienee hieman keskiarvoa korkeampi, koska reitti sisältää suhteessa enemmän hitaampaa (-> tehottomampaa) kaupunkiajoa kuin Onnibus.com:n kaukolinjat yleisesti.

----------


## Minä vain

Tuollaista hintasotaa olisi mukavaa saada HSL-alueellekin. Nyt tuolla Helsingin ja Porvoon välisellä reitillä tapahtuu jo sen verran HSL-alueen sisäistä kilpailua että HSL:n arvolippu Helsingin keskustasta Söderkullaan maksaa 6.04  ja Matkahuollon kertalippu useimmilla lähdöillä 5 . Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Itäkeskukseen lippu Porvooseen menevällä kaukoliikenteen bussilla maksaa Kampista 3.60  ja sen jälkeisiltä pysäkeiltä 3.00  eli paljon enemmän kuin HSL:n arvolippu. Itäkeskuksesta kohti keskustaa nuo bussit eivät poimi edes ollenkaan kyytiin.

----------


## killerpop

> Tampereen Jolilan toiveesta puolestaan otin pois Keskustorin F3C:ltä.




Jolila osoitti ymmärtääkseni Pyynikintorilta laiturin, mutta jostain kumman syystä erityisesti 20:30/F3C tuntuu lähtevän usein kellotornin juurelta. Tuohon aikaan kun ei ole edes erityistä ruuhkaa, jolloin esim linjan 90 auto voisi haitata laituriin ajamista. Muutaman kerran jo havainnut tilanteita, jolloin laiturissa odottanu poka on joutunut sitten siirtymään kellotornin juurelle.

----------


## Pendolino

Onnibus hakee lupaa pysähtyä Hämeenlinassa.

Liittyy juttuun: Onnibus ja Pohjolan Liikenne aloittavat Hämeenlinnassa

----------


## dreamy83

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/266...a+Motto+lahtee

Ja sitten lähtee Möttö. Mistäs lienee kyse? Toivon mukaan tuo ei kieli yhtiön mahdollisista talousongelmista. Kasvu on kieltämättä ollut melko nopeaa, joten voisiko tuo liittyä tuohon. Vai onko Möttö siirtymässä yhtiön sisällä rautateille?

----------


## tlajunen

> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/266...a+Motto+lahtee
> 
> Ja sitten lähtee Möttö. Mistäs lienee kyse? Toivon mukaan tuo ei kieli yhtiön mahdollisista talousongelmista. Kasvu on kieltämättä ollut melko nopeaa, joten voisiko tuo liittyä tuohon. Vai onko Möttö siirtymässä yhtiön sisällä rautateille?


Lähtee Tuup-nimiseen startupiin, joka kehittää joukkoliikenteen sähköisiä palveluja.

http://tuup.fi/pekka-motto-siirtyy-o...allankumousta/

----------


## tkp

Onnibussilla naiskuljettajien häirintää http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussikuskit_pi...siihen/8906843

----------


## Resiina

> Onnibussilla naiskuljettajien häirintää http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussikuskit_pi...siihen/8906843


Tai sitten pysäkkipromoottorien häirintää

----------


## aki

Onnibus tiedottaa rajusta hintauudistuksesta. Yhtiö alkaa myymään kaikki liput alle 200 kilometrin matkoille hintaan 4. Alle 300 kilometrin matkat 9 hintaan ja yli 300 kilometrin matkat 14 hinnalla.

Tiistaina 31.5 alkava kampanja on voimassa 22.6 saakka, ja se koskee kaikkia matkoja ja kaikkia reittejä, jotka tehdään maanantain ja torstain välisenä aikana. Ainoa edellytys on, että lippu hankitaan vähintään viikkoa ennen matkustusaikaa. 

OB hankkii myös 13 uutta kaksikerrosbussia.  Valtaosa uusista busseista on 89-paikkaisia,  jotka toimitetaan Kesäkuun alussa. Lisäksi yhtiö saa kolme 72-paikkaista bussia Heinäkuussa.

Uudet hankinnat työllistävät lisäksi 40 uutta työntekijää.
Investoinnin kokonaisarvo on noin 5 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## Pendolino

Elyn lupa heltisi: Halpabussit alkavat pysähtyä Hämeenlinnassa




> Bussimatkustajien kukkarot kevenevät maanantaista alkaen aiempaa vähemmän, kun niin sanotut halpabussit koukkaavat kolmosmoottoritieltä Hämeenlinnan kautta. OnniBus on ilmoittanut vievänsä matkustajan halvimmillaan eurolla Hämeenlinnasta Helsinkiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onko kukaan teistä miettinyt miten Onnibussin käy brexitin jälkeen? Firmahan on yli 70% brittiläisomistuksessa. Tuleeko vaikeuksia kotiuttaa voittoja tai tuoda EU:n liikenteeseen lisää brittibusseja jos pääsy EU:n sisämarkkinoille evätään/ehdollistetaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Onko kukaan teistä miettinyt miten Onnibussin käy brexitin jälkeen? Firmahan on yli 70% brittiläisomistuksessa. Tuleeko vaikeuksia kotiuttaa voittoja tai tuoda EU:n liikenteeseen lisää brittibusseja jos pääsy EU:n sisämarkkinoille evätään/ehdollistetaan?
> 
> t. Rainer


Tuskin mitenkään. Firmahan on suomalainen, ja meillä on nytkin mm. amerikkalaisessa omistuksessa olevia firmoja.

----------


## sm3

Eivät onnibussin bussit ole brittibusseja. Valmistaja on belgialainen. Briteistä muutenkin voisi olla hankala tuoda tänne busseja kun ovet ovat väärällä puolen  :Wink:

----------


## deepthroat

> Eivät onnibussin bussit ole brittibusseja. Valmistaja on belgialainen. Briteistä muutenkin voisi olla hankala tuoda tänne busseja kun ovet ovat väärällä puolen


Isossa-Britanniassa saa olla bussien ovet vaikka katolla, sillä kysehän olikin Onnibussin omistuksista. Eli alunperinhän tämä Souter on kansallisuudeltaan Skotti ja puolestaan Souter Investment, joka omistaa tuon kolme neljännestä Onnibussista pitää majaansa puolestaan Englannin kanaalisaarilla veroparatiisissa.

----------


## sm3

Itse taas puhuin busseista kun R.Silfverberg otti esille bussit ja niiden tuonnin suomeen. Mutta joo, saatoin ymmärtää väärin.

Onnibus toimii Suomessa, EU alueella. Miksi sitä pitäisi sitoa jonkin toisen maan lait tai poliittinen tilanne? Bussitkin hankitaan EU alueelta EU alueelle. Enkä ymmärrä miksi rahaliikenne muka pysähtyisi UK:n ja EU:n välillä? Eiköhän raha kulje entiseen malliin. Souterin omistamista tai osittain omistamista yhtiöistä moni toimii jo nyt EU:n ulkopuolella.

----------


## Allison

> Onko kukaan teistä miettinyt miten Onnibussin käy brexitin jälkeen? Firmahan on yli 70% brittiläisomistuksessa. Tuleeko vaikeuksia kotiuttaa voittoja tai tuoda EU:n liikenteeseen lisää brittibusseja jos pääsy EU:n sisämarkkinoille evätään/ehdollistetaan?
> 
> t. Rainer


Eihän Skotlanti ole EU:sta lähdössä  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tarkoitukseni oli väläytelä sellaista skenaariota että jos brexit-vaikutukset astuisivat heti voimaan ankarimmalla tavalla, että brittiomisteiset yhtiöt joutuisivat esim maksamaan enemmän veroa liiketoiminnastaan EU-maissa, niin ainakin minä kuvittelisin että se näkyisi matkalippujen hinnoissa tavalla tai toisella, eli kahden euron maksavat matkat olisivat silloin ohi, koska sellaiset hinnat ovat muutenkin kannattavuuden alarajalla.  Eihän Suomi ole ainoa EU-maa missä Souterin bussikonserni jyrää, ja kaikkialla on vallinnut samanlainen agressiivinen hinnoittelu, pyrkimyksenä vallata markkinoita, pääasiassa rautateiltä. 

Onnibussin onni liene että brexit-toimenpiteiden toteutukseen voi mennä useita vuosia, eli on aikaa sunnitella vastatoimenpiteitä. Toinen juttu on kun brittiläiset pankit ym jo pelkäävät brexitin vaikutuksia, niin aikamoista soppaa on luvassa.


t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Eiköhän tuo Brexit ole paljon melua  ja pelottelua  tyhjästä. EU ja Britannia neuvottelevat ETA-tyyppisen ratkaisun, joka hyödyttää molempia osapuolia.

----------


## Rehtori

> Tarkoitukseni oli väläytelä sellaista skenaariota että jos brexit-vaikutukset astuisivat heti voimaan ankarimmalla tavalla, että brittiomisteiset yhtiöt joutuisivat esim maksamaan enemmän veroa liiketoiminnastaan EU-maissa, niin ainakin minä kuvittelisin että se näkyisi matkalippujen hinnoissa tavalla tai toisella, eli kahden euron maksavat matkat olisivat silloin ohi, koska sellaiset hinnat ovat muutenkin kannattavuuden alarajalla.  Eihän Suomi ole ainoa EU-maa missä Souterin bussikonserni jyrää, ja kaikkialla on vallinnut samanlainen agressiivinen hinnoittelu, pyrkimyksenä vallata markkinoita, pääasiassa rautateiltä. 
> 
> Onnibussin onni liene että brexit-toimenpiteiden toteutukseen voi mennä useita vuosia, eli on aikaa sunnitella vastatoimenpiteitä. Toinen juttu on kun brittiläiset pankit ym jo pelkäävät brexitin vaikutuksia, niin aikamoista soppaa on luvassa.
> 
> 
> t. Rainer


Eikös Onnibus Suomalaisena yhtiönä maksa veroa toiminnastaan Suomen lainsäädännön mukaan kuten vaikka Kesko. Toki rahaa voi siirtää veroparatiiseihin, mutta sama se on muillakin yhtiöillä. Yrityksestä rahaa otettaessa ulos voi käytäntö muuttua Brittien osalta, mutta niin se on nyt esimerkiksi jenkkiomistajalla, joka omistaa Keskon osakkeita. En usko että Brexitillä on isoa vaikutusta Suomalaisen yhtiön toimintaan.

----------


## KriZuu

Uudella linjalla F12 Kotka-Tampere tuli juuri vastaan Van Hool Altano F395 SNS-495.

----------


## Tardolus

OnniBusin F12 Tampereelle bongattu tänään Kouvolan matkakeskuksella. Osaako joku fiksumpi kertoa, onko pyhävuorot sallittu ihan tänne keskustaan asti, vai onko kuski eksynyt pahemman kerran?  :Very Happy:  Arkisin kun OnniBus käy vain Kuusaantien pysäkillä Veturin kohdalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Osaako joku fiksumpi kertoa, onko pyhävuorot sallittu ihan tänne keskustaan asti, vai onko kuski eksynyt pahemman kerran?


OB:n sivuilla olevan aikataulun mukaan F12 pysähtyy ihan joka päivä Kouvolassa sekä Veturilla, matkakeskuksella, Myllykoskella että Inkeroisissa. F6 sen sijaan pysähtyy Kouvolassa vain Veturilla ja Elimäellä.

----------


## Tardolus

> OB:n sivuilla olevan aikataulun mukaan F12 pysähtyy ihan joka päivä Kouvolassa sekä Veturilla, matkakeskuksella, Myllykoskella että Inkeroisissa. F6 sen sijaan pysähtyy Kouvolassa vain Veturilla ja Elimäellä.


OK, ollaanpa taas tätäkin tietoa viisaampia. PS. Kiitos viestin siirrosta oikeaan foorumiin...  :Smile:

----------


## Rehtori

YLE:n Lahden alueen radiouutisissa kerrottiin että Onnibus on avannut kahdesti päivässä kulkevan linjan Kotkasta Lahden kautta Tampereelle. Jopa Onnibussin toimitusjohtaja Pauli Helke (olisiko Laurin veli?) oli saatu kommentoimaan asiaa. Syynä uuden vaihtopisteen rakentaminen Lahteen ja näillä syötetään matkustajia siis muihin vuoroihin.

Hienosti Onnibus osaa viestiensä saamisen mediaan läpi. En muista että kovin monta kertaa sukuparonien uusista vuoroista olisi uutisoitu YLE:n uutisissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hienosti Onnibus osaa viestiensä saamisen mediaan läpi. En muista että kovin monta kertaa sukuparonien uusista vuoroista olisi uutisoitu YLE:n uutisissa.


Lienevätkö perinneparonit edes lähettäneet medialle tiedotteita uusista vuoroista? Ai niin, mistä uusista vuoroista?

Turha syyttää peiliä jos kuva on vino.

----------


## kalle.

> Ai niin, mistä uusista vuoroista?


 Aika syvällä saa pipo olla silmillä jos ei ole uusia vuoroja huomannut.

----------


## kiitokurre

Punaisiin busseihin tulossa myös paketteja http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...myos-paketteja

----------


## Rehtori

> Punaisiin busseihin tulossa myös paketteja http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...myos-paketteja


Hiljalleen Matkahuolto ja Onnibus lähentyvät toisiaan. Matkahuoltokin on ottanut lippuihinsa lisämaksun käyttöön Onnibussin tapaan😁

----------


## MJG

> YLE:n Lahden alueen radiouutisissa kerrottiin että Onnibus on avannut kahdesti päivässä kulkevan linjan Kotkasta Lahden kautta Tampereelle. Jopa Onnibussin toimitusjohtaja Pauli Helke (olisiko Laurin veli?) oli saatu kommentoimaan asiaa. Syynä uuden vaihtopisteen rakentaminen Lahteen ja näillä syötetään matkustajia siis muihin vuoroihin.
> 
> Hienosti Onnibus osaa viestiensä saamisen mediaan läpi. En muista että kovin monta kertaa sukuparonien uusista vuoroista olisi uutisoitu YLE:n uutisissa.


Tähän tosiaan olisi ollut hyvä lisäys tieto siitä,  että Koiviston auto taannoin lakkautti kahdesti päivässä kulkeneen Tampere-Kotka-liikenteensä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tähän tosiaan olisi ollut hyvä lisäys tieto siitä,  että Koiviston auto taannoin lakkautti kahdesti päivässä kulkeneen Tampere-Kotka-liikenteensä.


Miksi? Koiviston Auton vuorot ajoivat Loviisan, Myrskylän ja Orimattilan kautta Kotka-Lahti välin joten tämän välin matkustajia Onnibussin Kouvolan kautta kulkeva (sama reitti kuin Paunulla ja Pohjolan Liikenteellä) reitti ei palvele.
Ei ole ananasta mutta ota banaani. Maistuu samalta?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aika syvällä saa pipo olla silmillä jos ei ole uusia vuoroja huomannut.


En ole huomannut paronifirmojen avanneen uusia vuoroja (poislukien PL:een Tre-Hki -vuorot). Se saattaa johtua siitä että en ole katsonut. Mutta minä olenkin tavallinen asiakas enkä joukkoliikennealalla työskentelevä. Toki tiedän että firmat ovat reagoineet kilpailutilanteeseen ja jossakin on uusia vuoroja avattu. Mutta tämä on vain epämääräistä mutu-tietoa mm. täältä luetun perusteella. Uutisista en muista juuri lukeneeni uusista vuoroista ja aika niukasti on mainontaakaan näkynyt. Onnibusilla on alan paras medianäkyvyys. Sen lisäksi meiliini kilahtaa kerran tai pari kuussa viesti, jossa kerrotaan Onnibusin uusista vuoroista, tarjouksista ja mitkä aikavälit ovat avautuneet varattavaksi. Lähettävätkö muut tällaisia?

Tämä voi tulla joillekin yllätyksenä, mutta asiakkaalla ei ole mitään velvollisuutta seurata miten toimialan tarjonta kehittyy. Asiakas saa elää niin pipo silmillä kuin haluaa eikä se ole asiakkaan vika. Asiakas tekee päätöksensä omien mielikuviensa pohjalta. On alan toimijoiden itsensä velvollisuus ja etu varmistaa, että oma markkinointiviesti menee perille ja että mielikuvat vastaisivat mahdollisimman pitkälle todellisuutta. Muuten hukka perii. Sellaista markkinatalous on.

Voinen lisätä vielä että olen kyllä kulkenut paronienkin kyydillä viimeisten kuukausien aikana: Paunulla Tampereelta Vantaan lentoasemalle ja Turkuun. Onnibusin menestys ja VR:n toilailut ovat saaneet aikaan että nykyisin selvitän yhä useammin myös bussivaihtoehdot junan ohella. Onnibusin medianäkyvyys siis osittain sataa myös kilpailijoiden laariin, mutta kilpailijat voisivat kyllä itsekin vähän skarpata tällä osa-alueella.

----------


## deepthroat

> Aika syvällä saa pipo olla silmillä jos ei ole uusia vuoroja huomannut.


Taitaa olla mieluimmin pää Souterin kiltin piilossa...

----------


## tkp

> Tämä voi tulla joillekin yllätyksenä, mutta asiakkaalla ei ole mitään velvollisuutta seurata miten toimialan tarjonta kehittyy. Asiakas saa elää niin pipo silmillä kuin haluaa eikä se ole asiakkaan vika.


Juu, riittää kun kirjoittaa selaimen osoiteriville www.matkahuolto.fi, valitsee lähtö- ja tulopaikan, päivämäärän ja kellonajan. Ei tarvitse miettiä että onkohan vuoro jolla aikoo matkustaa 30 vuotta vanha vai vasta eilen avattu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Juu, riittää kun kirjoittaa selaimen osoiteriville www.matkahuolto.fi, valitsee lähtö- ja tulopaikan, päivämäärän ja kellonajan. Ei tarvitse miettiä että onkohan vuoro jolla aikoo matkustaa 30 vuotta vanha vai vasta eilen avattu.


Tuntuu että isken päätä puuta vasten kun yritän selittää kuinka markkinatalous toimii... Ei se että postaa aikataulunsa nettiin tuo automaattisesti asiakkaita. Vain monopoli tai vanha kartellifirma voi kuvitella tuollaista. Asiakkaan ei ole mikään pakko mennä nettiin ja katsoa Matkahuollon aikatauluja. Asiakkaalla voi olla korvien välissä mielikuva aikatauluista ja reiteistä. Se voi olla oikea tai väärä, mutta tuo on sivuseikka. Pointti on että jos asiakas kokee että Matkahuollon aikataulujen tarkistaminen ei tuo hänelle lisäarvoa, hän ei tarkista Matkahuollon aikatauluja.

Jotkut liikennöitsijät ovat ottaneet hiukan varovaisia askelia oikeaan suuntaan. Satakunnan Liikenteen bussin kyljessä näin muutama viikko sitten teippauksen yhteyksistä Turkuun ja sitä koskevasta tarjoushinnasta. Toki olen tiennyt että Huittisten kauttakin pääsee, mutta kun mietin lomareissua Turkuun, shortlistalleni päätyivät VR, Onnibus ja Paunu. Viimeksi mainittu lähinnä siksi että se on paikallisesti suuri ja tunnettu, vaikkei olekaan erityisen näkyvästi kampanjoinut. Jos olisin nähnyt mainoksen ajoissa (kenties jossakin muussa kanavassa) olisin saattanut tutkia myös Satakunnan Liikenteen vaihtoehdon.

Minulla ei asiakkaana ole mitään käsitystä siitä kuinka paljon tuollaisia potentiaalisesti mielenkiintoisia "piiloyhteyksiä" voisi olla tarjolla. Enkä ryhdy joka kerta tekemään perusteellisia hakuja, jos löydän itselleni mielekkään vaihtoehdon top 3 -tarjoajien joukosta. Kuka häviää? En minä. Minähän löysin jo yhteyden joka täytti peruskriteerini. Häviäjä oli Satakunnan Liikenne, joka ei päässyt shortlistalle, vaikka jälkiviisaudella senkin olisi voinut katsoa.

----------


## tkp

> Tuntuu että isken päätä puuta vasten kun yritän selittää kuinka markkinatalous toimii... Ei se että postaa aikataulunsa nettiin tuo automaattisesti asiakkaita. Vain monopoli tai vanha kartellifirma voi kuvitella tuollaista. .


Suuri osa esim. hotellialan booking-sivuista toimii samalla periaatteella mitä kirjoitin. Ei tarvitse kuin kirjoittaa määränpää ja aika minkä aikoo viettää hotellissa niin saa listan vaihtoehdoista hintoineen mistä valita. Miten tämä eroaa Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta? Ensimmäinen on markkinataloutta mutta toinen on kartellifirma?

Vaikka sinä tietäisit että Tampereelta Turkuun pääsee OB:n, VR:n tai Paunun kyydillä niin sattumamatkailija tuskin tietää firmoja nimeltä tai näiden reittejä. Eiköhän se etsi itselleen tietoa a) reitistä b) hinnasta netistä tai mistä nyt ensimmäisenä sattuu tiedon löytämään(Googleen kun laittaa hakusanat Tampere Turku niin etusivulla on linkit EB, MH, OB ja VR). En minäkään viime kesänä Ahvenanmaalle kesäreissua tehdessä tiennyt yhtäkään hotellia nimeltä ennalta Maarianhaminasta. Mutta kun vähän viitsi nähdä vaivaa ja kuluttaa vartin aikaa netissä niin sai halvalla jopa heinäkuulle hotellihuoneen.

----------


## deepthroat

Itsekin aikani kuluksi katselin yhteyksiä Kuusamoon  elokuun ensimmäiselle viikolle, siis linja-autolla. Yhteenkään yhteysväliin ei tarvinnut ottaa hinnan perusteella kaksi kerroksista punaista karjavankkuria. Suomeen veronsa maksavien yritysten vuoroilla versus OB säästin rahaa sekä aikaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itsekin aikani kuluksi katselin yhteyksiä Kuusamoon  elokuun ensimmäiselle viikolle, siis linja-autolla. Yhteenkään yhteysväliin ei tarvinnut ottaa hinnan perusteella kaksi kerroksista punaista karjavankkuria. Suomeen veronsa maksavien yritysten vuoroilla versus OB säästin rahaa sekä aikaa.


Millä tavalla Onnibus ei maksa veroja Suomeen? Firma on Suomeen rekisteröity ja harjoittaa täällä liiketoimintaa, joten kyllä se silloin maksaa verojakin samoilla perusteilla kuin muut Suomeen rekisteröidyt firmat.

P.S. Kas kun sattuikin, että juuri tänään aihe nousi uutisiinkin.

P.P.S. Kehottaisin deepthroatia ystävällisesti poistamaan tuossa pari viestiä yläpuolella olevan herjauksen, josta ehdinkin jo notifioida moderaattoria. Se on asiaton.

----------


## MJG

> Miksi? Koiviston Auton vuorot ajoivat Loviisan, Myrskylän ja Orimattilan kautta Kotka-Lahti välin joten tämän välin matkustajia Onnibussin Kouvolan kautta kulkeva (sama reitti kuin Paunulla ja Pohjolan Liikenteellä) reitti ei palvele.
> Ei ole ananasta mutta ota banaani. Maistuu samalta?


Kiistaton fakta kuitenkin on,  että OB on tuonut reittivälille Tampere-Kotka sen verran uutta kapasiteettia kuin  KA on lakkauttanut. Tätä faktaa ei kumoa se,  että linjavarianttien maitolaituriluettelo on osin erilainen.

----------


## Rehtori

Onnibus on ollut median suuntaan erittäin aktiivinen ja saanut viestinsä läpi. Muutoksen pioneerina se on saanut aseman, jota muiden on hyvin vaikea saavuttaa. Savonlinja ja Pohjolan Liikenne ovat yrittäneet samaa ja mielestäni ihan hyvin onnistuneetkin. Savonlinjallakin brändiuudistus on varmasti mainoskampanjoineen todella suuri satsaus.

Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten käy yhtiöille jotka ovat jatkaneet kuten ennenkin. ExpressBuss ei ole juuri näkynyt mediassa eikä mainostanut. Pienillä yhtiöillä, mitkä eivät kuulu mihinkään konsortioon, ei varmastikaan ole siihen edes resursseja. Odottavatko Paunu ja Vainio että Koiviston auto ostaa ne pois ja isännät voivat huokaista helpotuksesta ja aloittaa eläkepäivät?

----------


## 339-DF

Jaa-a, kyllä on mielenkiintoista seurata tätä bussiharrastajien Onni-vihaa. Mistä ihmeestä se oikein kumpuaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Suuri osa esim. hotellialan booking-sivuista toimii samalla periaatteella mitä kirjoitin. Ei tarvitse kuin kirjoittaa määränpää ja aika minkä aikoo viettää hotellissa niin saa listan vaihtoehdoista hintoineen mistä valita. Miten tämä eroaa Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta? Ensimmäinen on markkinataloutta mutta toinen on kartellifirma?


Hotellialan varaussivustot mainostavat itseään todella paljon, jotta asiakkaat löytäisivät ne. En muista nähneeni Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta yhden ainoaa mainosta.

Mainostamisen puute kielii monopoliasenteesta, että palveluja tarvitseva asiakas kyllä löytää palvelun. Harva kuitenkaan löytää, vaan päätyy ennestään tuntemiensa firmojen asiakkaaksi.

Kun MaaS kehittyy tarpeeksi, niin sitten MaaS-operaattorit oletettavasti mainostavat itseään ja heidän kauttaan asiakkaita voi tulla paremmin niillekin liikennöitsijöille, joita asiakkaat eivät ennestään tunne.

----------


## 339-DF

> Savonlinjallakin brändiuudistus on varmasti mainoskampanjoineen todella suuri satsaus.


Jaa vai brändiuudistus. Missä ne ovat sellaista mainostaneet? Minulta ainakin on mennyt aivan ohi, ainoa mitä tulee Savonlinjasta mieleen on se nainen, joka väitti että kuljettaja oli ehdottanut seksiä kesken bussimatkan tyhjässä bussissa. Täytyi oikein käydä heidän kotisivuilla katsomassa, ajavatko tänne pääkaupunkiseudulle. Näemmä ajavat, eli olisi varmaan pitänyt tuo mainoskampanja jotenkin havaita. No, ehkä en ole kohderyhmää.

----------


## Rehtori

> Jaa vai brändiuudistus. Missä ne ovat sellaista mainostaneet? Minulta ainakin on mennyt aivan ohi, ainoa mitä tulee Savonlinjasta mieleen on se nainen, joka väitti että kuljettaja oli ehdottanut seksiä kesken bussimatkan tyhjässä bussissa. Täytyi oikein käydä heidän kotisivuilla katsomassa, ajavatko tänne pääkaupunkiseudulle. Näemmä ajavat, eli olisi varmaan pitänyt tuo mainoskampanja jotenkin havaita. No, ehkä en ole kohderyhmää.


Olen törmännyt Savonlinjan mainoksiin lehdissä sekä televisiossa. Lisäksi heillä on ollut some-kampanja, vieläpä hauska sellainen.

http://www.lansi-savo.fi/uutiset/lah...en-katso-video

Ilme on lisäksi päivitetty raikkaaksi. Pidän uudesta ilmeestä.

----------


## zige94

> Jaa-a, kyllä on mielenkiintoista seurata tätä bussiharrastajien Onni-vihaa. Mistä ihmeestä se oikein kumpuaa?


Mä en tiedä mistä muiden OB-viha kumpuaa, mutta itse en arvosta OB:lla ahtaita istumavälejä ja penkkejä, aikataulut liian tiukat ja kiireelle vedetty sekä hinta. Puhun kokemuksistani Tku-Hki väliltä jota käytän 4-6 kertaa viikossa, välillä tosin autolla. Pohjolan Liikenne tarjoaa pistorasiat ja wifin, ihan kuten Onnibuskin. Extrana vielä kaupan päälliseksi tilavat penkin välit, OB:n asematyöntekijät eivät ole heittelemässä laukkuja Kampissa ympäriinsä vaan asiansa osaava kuljettaja nostaa laukun tavaratilaan/sieltä pois nätisti, aikataulut ei ole niin pahasti sössitty kuin OB:lla vaan lähestulkoon aina kulkee aikataulussa. Kaikenkukkuraksi hintakin vaivaiset 4.50-5 vaikka ostais liput vain 3-4 päivää etukäteen. Aina oon huvinvuoks vertailun vuoksi katsonut OB:n hintoja ja aina yllätys yhtä suuri kuin samaan aikaan kulkevalle vuorolla (tai no 15 aikasemmin) lippu on maksanut 7-10+varausmaksu. Lisäksi 15 aikasemmin lähteneen vuoron Pohjolan Liikenne on saanut aina kiinni viimeistään Lommila-Munkkiniemi välillä, vaikka Turun päässä ajavat Kaarinan läpi. Ja kaiken kruunaa se ettei tarvitse Kampissa odotella minuutteja sitä laukkua vaan pääsee heti jatkamaan matkaansa.

Kysymys kuuluukin: mikä onnibussissa maksaa, kun ei parempaa palvelua tarjoa kuin valtion yhtiö ja liputkin kalliimmat?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jaa vai brändiuudistus. Missä ne ovat sellaista mainostaneet? Minulta ainakin on mennyt aivan ohi, ainoa mitä tulee Savonlinjasta mieleen on se nainen, joka väitti että kuljettaja oli ehdottanut seksiä kesken bussimatkan tyhjässä bussissa. Täytyi oikein käydä heidän kotisivuilla katsomassa, ajavatko tänne pääkaupunkiseudulle. Näemmä ajavat, eli olisi varmaan pitänyt tuo mainoskampanja jotenkin havaita. No, ehkä en ole kohderyhmää.


Mun mielestäni maakunnalliset kaukoliikennettä harjoittavat bussiyhtiöt eivät tarvitse jokainen omaa brändiä vaan Matkahuolto/Expressbus riittää. En tiedä onko Expressbusia enää, mutta itse olen ollut ihan tyytyväinen kun olen kulkenut niillä. Palvelu ja itse bussit ovat vastanneet odotuksia, ei ole kiinnostanut minkä firman bussi on kyseessä. Ajatelkaa vaikka jotain ulkomaista turistia, mistä ihmeestä hän ottaa selvää minkä firman bussilla kannattaa mennä ja onko muutama euro sinne tai tänne merkitsevä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Jykke

> Kysymys kuuluukin: mikä onnibussissa maksaa, kun ei parempaa palvelua tarjoa kuin valtion yhtiö ja liputkin kalliimmat?


Mitä enemmän matkustajia vuorolla, niin sitä korkeammaksi hinta Onnilla aina nousee. Tästä päästäänkin siihen dilemmaan, että miten muut bussifirmat saisivat markinoitua halvempia hintojaan sille tavalliselle bussimatkaajalle jonka mielessä Onnibus on ainoa halpoja lippuja tarjoava yhtiö. Pohjolan liikenne ja Savonlinjat ovat aloittaneet omat brändinsä, mutta liian myöhään? 

Varsinkin Pohjolan liikenne vaikuttaa olevan ikävässä tilassa. Turun vuorot vaikuttavat melko hiljaisilta ja Tampereen vuorot ovat jo katastrofaalisen kannattamattomia. Pelastavana enkelinä voisi olla laittaa Pohjolan bussivuorot näkymään VR:n lippuhakuun. Olen lähettänyt palautetta kys. firmaan, että ottaisivat edes Tampereen linjalla käyttöön lipun, joka käy myös kehäradalla lentoasemalle mennessä. Teknisesti se varmasti onnistuisi ja olisi hyvä markkinointivaltti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Onnibus lähti bisnekseen brändi edellä ja realistisella hinnoittelumallilla. Vanhat liikennöitsijät olivat ulkoistaneet brändinsä Expressbussille, ja nyt sitten kärvistelevät erottautumisssa toisistaan. EB:n brändilupaus on liian geneerinen tähän aikaan, se ei houkuta matkustajia.

Ja zige94:n havainto että muilla liikennöitsijöillä voi päästä halvemmalla varmaan pitää paikkansa: onhan se helppo lyödä hinnat alle Onnibussin hintatason, mutta kuinka pitkään sitä hauskaa kestää? Tappiollahan silloin ajetaan. OB:n hinnoittelumalli houkuttaa matkustajia tyhjiin vuoroihin, mutta pitää huolen että täydet vuorot tuottavat riittävästi katetta. Jos vedetään hinnat alas kautta linjan niin silloin katetta ei kerry tarpeeksi täysistäkään vuoroista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tästä päästäänkin siihen dilemmaan, että miten muut bussifirmat saisivat markinoitua halvempia hintojaan sille tavalliselle bussimatkaajalle jonka mielessä Onnibus on ainoa halpoja lippuja tarjoava yhtiö. Pohjolan liikenne ja Savonlinjat ovat aloittaneet omat brändinsä, mutta liian myöhään?


Muille yhtiöille mielikuvan muuttaminen suuren yleisön silmissä on haastava tehtävä. Pohjalla on vanha mielikuva kalliista ja hitaasta tuotteesta. Vanhan mielikuvan muuttaminen on moninkerroin vaikeampaa kuin mitä Onnille oli kokonaan uudenlaisen tuotteen luominen mielikuviin. Bussifirmojen kenttä on myös laaja eikä kuluttajien mieliin ole helppoa saada, mitkä firmat ovat halpoja ja mitkä eivät.

Vähintään yhtä vaikeaa kuin muuttaa hintamielikuvia on saada ihmiset edes löytämään muut liikennöitsijät. OnniBus on ainoa kaikilla Suomen pääreiteillä liikennöivä bussifirma, muut ovat enemmän tai vähemmän alueellisia. Alueelliset liikennöitsijät tunnetaan omalla alueellaan, mutta esim. Helsingistä satunnaiselle matkalle lähtevä ei tunne, mitä firmoja sinne määränpäähän menisi.

Matkahuollon pitäisi koota näiden alueellisten firmojen palvelu yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi, mutta ei onnistu siinä. Matkustajat eivät löydä bussifirmoista erillistä brändiä, joka assosioituu nimelläänkin enemmän huoltotoimintaan kuin bussimatkoihin. Vaikka joku löytäisikin Matkahuollon verkkokaupan, niin silti sieltä ei saa lippuja joihinkin vuoroihin ollenkaan ja joillekin saa halvempia lippuja liikennöitsijältä itseltään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä en tiedä mistä muiden OB-viha kumpuaa, mutta itse en arvosta OB:lla ahtaita istumavälejä ja penkkejä, aikataulut liian tiukat ja kiireelle vedetty sekä hinta...


Kiitos vastauksesta. Mä luulen, että suurin osa Onni-vihaajista ei ole heidän penkissään koskaan istunutkaan. En ole muuten minäkään, viimeksi olen muistaakseni matkustanut Hki-Tku-väliä bussilla kesällä 1994. Firman nimi oli Matka-Autot, mahtaako sellaista enää ollakaan. Kesällä 1995 sain sitten jo ajokortin.

Ihan hyviä perusteluja jos kilpailija tarjoaa edullisemmalla hinnalla paremman tuotteen, tietenkin se houkuttelee enemmän. Silti haluaisin heittää tällaisen ajatuksen mutusteltavaksi: Onko lopulta Onnibussia kiittäminen siitä, että Pohjola joutuu myymään niitä lippujaan niin halvalla? Ilman Onnia hinta voisi olla moninkertainen, ja kun vielä Onni on pystynyt markkinoimaan itsensä ihmisten mieleen edullisena, niin kansa ryntää sinne ja seurauksena Pohjolan busseissa on tilaakin paremmin. Nuo vuorot hinnoitellaan kuitenkin kysynnän mukaan, eli jos Pohjolan dösässä olisi enemmän porukkaa, niin lippu muutamaa päivää aiemmin ostettuna olisi varmaan kalliimpi.




> Muille yhtiöille mielikuvan muuttaminen suuren yleisön silmissä on haastava tehtävä. Pohjalla on vanha mielikuva kalliista ja hitaasta tuotteesta. Vanhan mielikuvan muuttaminen on moninkerroin vaikeampaa kuin mitä Onnille oli kokonaan uudenlaisen tuotteen luominen mielikuviin. Bussifirmojen kenttä on myös laaja eikä kuluttajien mieliin ole helppoa saada, mitkä firmat ovat halpoja ja mitkä eivät.


Juuri näin. Kun itse en kaukobussilla matkusta, niin minulla ei ole oikeastaan minkäänlaisia mielikuvia bussiyhtiöistä  Onni on ainoa, josta on mielikuva, ja sekin perustuu lähinnä mediaan ja ystävien kokemuksiin. Muista en tiedä tuon taivaallista enkä voi sanoa, mikä ero olisi esim. Pohjolan ja Savonlinjan kesken. Mutta kyllä Onni on markkinoinnissa onnistunut. Miksi muuten kaverit kertoisivat, että menin tuossa Onnibussilla ja se oli sellainen ja tällainen. Valokuviakin on sieltä busseista tullut kännykkääni. Koskaan ei ole kukaan lähettänyt jostain randombussista kuvaa varustettuna tekstillä "Ollaan täällä Kuortaneen linjaliikenteen bussissa matkalla Pohjanmaalle", sen sijaan Onnista on tullut useammaltakin  yllättäen ja pyytämättä.

----------


## JT

Kaksi vuotta sitten kesällä 2014 Onnibus.com uudella skottiomistuksella toi Suomen markkinoille kaksikerrosbussit, joita ei käytännössä Suomen kaukobussiliikenteessä aikaisemmin oltu nähty. Kaksikerrosbussi on varmasti anatanut monelle kuluttajalle kuvan tietynlaisesta "ylellisyydestä" ja kun siihen yhdisti halvat liput, nopeat reitit (silloin mainostettiin mm. olemalla junaakin nopeampia tietyillä yhteysväleillä) sekä rivakan laajentumisen (2 vuotta sitten ajettiin vähintään pari edestakaista vuoroa joka suuntaan Helsingistä), suuri joukko on ajatellut että tämä uusi palvelu on koettava!

Tällä hetkellä pari vuotta myöhemmin Onnibussin erottuva, punainen kaksikerrosbussi on osa suomalaista katukuvaa kaikilla paikkakunnilla, joita kaupungeiksi voi kutsua. Jengi jopa matkustaa hirvibusseilla lähinnä olevan kaupungin pysäkille, vaikkei se pysähtyisi määränpäänä olevassa kylässä. Loppumatkalle tarvittaessa saat todennäköisesti kyydin tutulta. Tällä hetkellä Onnibus-brändiä voisi verrata vaikka Hilton-hotelliketjun brändiin, vaikkei niillä ole mitään tekemistä keskenään. Hiltonissa saat tietyllä hinnalla standardipalvelun kohteesta riippumatta eli tasokkaan huoneen, monipuolisen aamiaisen jne. Onnibus-lippua ostaessasi tiedät, että tulet matkustamaan tietynlaisessa standardinmukaisessa kaksikerrosbussissa, joka kulkee ripeästi paikasta toiseen - ja mikä ehkä parasta, tämä standardisoitu palvelu kattaa tällä hetkellä koko Suomen!

Punainen nahkapenkki saattaa luoda ylellisyyden tunteen, vaikka tosiasiassa saat vähintään yhtä paljon ylellisyyttä kilpailevien liikennöitsijöiden busseissa vaikka juuri täällä mainittujen parempien jalkatilojen ansiosta. Kilpaileva liikennöitsijä saattaisi viedä asiakkaan aivan perille asti, siis sinne, missä Onnibussilla ei ole pysäkkiä. Tällä tavoin ajateltuna on siinä mielessä huolestuttavaa, että niin monelle suomalaiselle bussimatkustaminen tuntuu todella olevan yhtä kuin Onnibus.

----------


## zige94

> Varsinkin Pohjolan liikenne vaikuttaa olevan ikävässä tilassa. Turun vuorot vaikuttavat melko hiljaisilta ja Tampereen vuorot ovat jo katastrofaalisen kannattamattomia.


En tiedä mitä vuoroja sinä olet käyttänyt tai nähnyt, mutta Pohjolan Liikenteellä ite mennyt Åbussin lopetettua ja tyhjiä vuorot eivät suinkaan ole olleet. Etenkin viikonloppusin on täyttä ja suurin osa vuoroista millä itse mennyt on matkustajamäärät olleet puolillaan. Hyvähän asiassa on se ettei tuntemattomien vieressä tartte istua, tosin tyttöystävä yleensä aina mukana joten ei muutenkaan tarvitsisi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------




> Ja zige94:n havainto että muilla liikennöitsijöillä voi päästä halvemmalla varmaan pitää paikkansa: onhan se helppo lyödä hinnat alle Onnibussin hintatason, mutta kuinka pitkään sitä hauskaa kestää? Tappiollahan silloin ajetaan. OB:n hinnoittelumalli houkuttaa matkustajia tyhjiin vuoroihin, mutta pitää huolen että täydet vuorot tuottavat riittävästi katetta. Jos vedetään hinnat alas kautta linjan niin silloin katetta ei kerry tarpeeksi täysistäkään vuoroista.


Ei esim. mainitsemani Pohjolan Liikenteen liput ole alle Onnibussin hintatason. Onnibussin hintataso on muutamilla euroilla noussut Pohjolan hintatason ylitse. Kannattamattomiahan vuorot eivät ole, matkustajia yleensä aina puolillaan ja yleensä puolet niistäkin joko normihintasilla lipuilla kentälle tai Matkahuollon lipuilla, jolloin katetta tulee enemmän. Täynnäkin on muutaman kerran sunnuntain 19:30 express Hki-Turku ollut.

Sitä ei käy kieltäminen etteikö Möttöä olisi kiittäminen joukkoliikenteen lippujen hintojen alentumisista. Sitäkään ei käy kieltäminen etteikö Möttöä olisi kiittäminen syrjäseudun liikenteen vähenemisestä, kun kaikki ns. paronit joutu ar keskittymään aggressiivisen Onnibussin kanssa viivalla pysymiseen. Onnibussin tavoitehan on vieldä asiakkaat muilta firmoilta ja ajattaa ne konkurssiin.

----------


## Rehtori

Teinpä  hintavertailun huomiselle lauantaille Helsinki-Turku ja Helsinki-Tampere väleille klo 10:00 paikkeilla lähteville vuoroille.

Helsinki-Turku
Pohjolan Liikenne 14,80
Onnibus 9,00+1,00 =10,00
Vainio 11,00+0,50 =11,50

Helsinki Tampere
Pohjolan Liikenne 5,00
Onnibus 7,50+1,00 =8,50
Paunu 13,00+0,50 =13,50

On hyvin saman hintaista kaikilla, eli hintataso on tasaantunut aikalailla samaksi. Paronit ja Onnibus ottavat paljon parjatun lisämaksun lipun hinnan lisäksi, Pohjola ei näin tee  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Jaa-a, kyllä on mielenkiintoista seurata tätä bussiharrastajien Onni-vihaa. Mistä ihmeestä se oikein kumpuaa?


Harrastuksessa ollaan usein tunteella mukana eikä asioita analysoida niin analyyttisesti kuin ulkopuolelta katsovat tekevät. Tämän näkee esim. siitä, kuinka jotkut harrastajat pitävät vanhasta kalustosta ja harmittelevat, kun joku vanha bussi/juna/ratikkamalli poistuu liikenteestä, vaikka mallin poistuminen olisikin analyyttisesti ajateltuna täysin perusteltua.

Monet harrastajat alkavat vuosien varrella fanittaa joitakin liikennöitsijöitä ja uhkat näiden "vanhojen ystävien" toiminnalle tietysti pistävät vihaksi. Tähän voisi vetää vaikka kuvitteellisen analogian ratikkaliikenteestä:

Otetaan ajatusleikki, että myös kaupunkien joukkoliikenne olisi markkinaehtoista, infra mukaan lukien. Kiinalainen yhtiö rakentaisi Helsinkiin uuden pikaraitiotien kilpailemaan HKL:n raitiotien kanssa. Lippujen hinta olisi murto-osa HKL:n lippujen hinnoista ja matka-ajat olisivat selvästi nopeammat. Suurin osa HKL:n matkustajista siirtyisi pikaratikan käyttäjäksi ja myös muista joukkoliikennemuodoista siirtyisi matkustajia pikaratikkaan, mutta joukkoliikenne saisi myös paljon kokonaan uusia käyttäjiä (sekä autoilijoista että matkatuotoksen kasvamisesta).

Uudistuksella olisi kuitenkin myös häviäjänsä. Pikaratikan pysäkkiväli on harvempi, joten jotkut joutuvat kävelemään pidempään päästäkseen sen kyytiin. Kiinalainen yhtiö ei myöskään kuljeta yksin kulkevia lapsia eikä lemmikeitä. Liputkin on ostettava älypuhelimella. HKL:n matkustajamäärien vähentyessä se joutuu leikkaamaan palvelutasoaan, jolloin ne matkustajat kärsivät, jotka eivät pääse pikaratikan kyytiin.

Harrastajat jakautuvat kahteen eri leiriin.

Toisille HKL on ollut pitkään intohimoinen harrastuksen kohde ja nyt sen olemassaolo on uhattuna. He alkavat vihata verisesti tätä uutta tulokasta, joka on järkyttänyt heidän harrastustaan näin pahasti ja jolle mikään perinteikäs ei ole pyhää. Kaiken kukkuraksi kaikki vielä muuttuu niin nopeasti, että enää asioiden perässä ei tahdo pysyä - kun ennen vanhaan tunnisti jo äänistä nurkan takaa, mikä vaunu sieltä on tulossa, niin nyt tulee ihan outoja ratikkamallejakin vastaan. He sympatiseeravat kovasti Sammonkadun asukasliikettä, joka puhuu kovasti pikaratikkaa vastaan, koska pikaratikat eivät pysähdy Apollonkadun ja Kauppakorkeakoulun välillä.

Toiset taas ovat innoissaan, kun pitkään hyvin verkkaisesti muuttunut scene monipuolistuu ja kasvaa - harrastettavaa tulee paljon lisää ja muutosten ennennäkemätön tahti innostuttaa.

----------


## Jykke

> En tiedä mitä vuoroja sinä olet käyttänyt tai nähnyt, mutta Pohjolan Liikenteellä ite mennyt Åbussin lopetettua ja tyhjiä vuorot eivät suinkaan ole olleet.


 Linja-autonkuljettajana aina mielenkiinnosta katselen kuinka paljon Kampissa minkäkin firman kyytiin nousee matkustajia. Oma havainto Turun vuoroista on Pohjolalla ollut paria poikkeusta lukuunottamatta alle puolen kapasiteetista, kun taasen arkena saattaa olla Onnilla F8 tai F1 linjoille saman verran matkustajia, joista Pohjolan auto olisi tullut jo viimeistä penkkiä myöten täyteen. 




> Kannattamattomiahan vuorot eivät ole, matkustajia yleensä aina puolillaan ja yleensä puolet niistäkin joko normihintasilla lipuilla kentälle tai Matkahuollon lipuilla, jolloin katetta tulee enemmän. Täynnäkin on muutaman kerran sunnuntain 19:30 express Hki-Turku ollut.


Itse olen siinä käsityksessä, että Pohjola olisi ollut jo täysiverinen halpabussiyhtiö. Tarkasteltuani Rehtorin innoittamana Pohjolan hintatasoa parille seuraavalle päivälle, niin tarjouslippuja ei käytännössä enää ollut. Tämä toki nostaa katetta siitä, mitä olen olettanut heidän hintatasonsa olevan Turun vuoroilla. 

Tampereen vuoroilla sen sijaan (myös matkustaneena) viedään päivittäin enemmän terveisiä kuin matkustajia - ikävä kyllä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Otetaan ajatusleikki, että myös kaupunkien joukkoliikenne olisi markkinaehtoista, infra mukaan lukien. Kiinalainen yhtiö rakentaisi Helsinkiin uuden pikaraitiotien kilpailemaan HKL:n raitiotien kanssa. Lippujen hinta olisi murto-osa HKL:n lippujen hinnoista ja matka-ajat olisivat selvästi nopeammat. Suurin osa HKL:n matkustajista siirtyisi pikaratikan käyttäjäksi ja myös muista joukkoliikennemuodoista siirtyisi matkustajia pikaratikkaan, mutta joukkoliikenne saisi myös paljon kokonaan uusia käyttäjiä (sekä autoilijoista että matkatuotoksen kasvamisesta).
> 
> Uudistuksella olisi kuitenkin myös häviäjänsä. Pikaratikan pysäkkiväli on harvempi, joten jotkut joutuvat kävelemään pidempään päästäkseen sen kyytiin. Kiinalainen yhtiö ei myöskään kuljeta yksin kulkevia lapsia eikä lemmikeitä. Liputkin on ostettava älypuhelimella. HKL:n matkustajamäärien vähentyessä se joutuu leikkaamaan palvelutasoaan, jolloin ne matkustajat kärsivät, jotka eivät pääse pikaratikan kyytiin.
> 
> Harrastajat jakautuvat kahteen eri leiriin.
> 
> Toisille HKL on ollut pitkään intohimoinen harrastuksen kohde ja nyt sen olemassaolo on uhattuna. He alkavat vihata verisesti tätä uutta tulokasta, joka on järkyttänyt heidän harrastustaan näin pahasti ja jolle mikään perinteikäs ei ole pyhää. Kaiken kukkuraksi kaikki vielä muuttuu niin nopeasti, että enää asioiden perässä ei tahdo pysyä - kun ennen vanhaan tunnisti jo äänistä nurkan takaa, mikä vaunu sieltä on tulossa, niin nyt tulee ihan outoja ratikkamallejakin vastaan. He sympatiseeravat kovasti Sammonkadun asukasliikettä, joka puhuu kovasti pikaratikkaa vastaan, koska pikaratikat eivät pysähdy Apollonkadun ja Kauppakorkeakoulun välillä.
> 
> Toiset taas ovat innoissaan, kun pitkään hyvin verkkaisesti muuttunut scene monipuolistuu ja kasvaa - harrastettavaa tulee paljon lisää ja muutosten ennennäkemätön tahti innostuttaa.


Muuten ihan hyvä analyysi, mutta ketkä ovat mielestäsi "harrastajia"? Sellaisetko jotka vain huvikseen matkustavat joukkoliikennevälineilllä ja valokuvaavat niitä ja kirjoittelee niiistä eri foorumeihin, vai myös sellaiset jotka kulkevat päivittäiset työ- ja asiointimatkansa ja lisäksi perheen yhteisiä matkoja joukkoliikenteellä? Vai ovatko harrastajat myös niitä jotka ovat töissä joukkoliikenneyrityksissä tai infraoperaattoreilla ja ajelevat ilmaisilla matkalipuilla?

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Muuten ihan hyvä analyysi, mutta ketkä ovat mielestäsi "harrastajia"?


Wikipedian määritelmän mukaan "Harrastus on säännöllisesti harjoitettua vapaa-ajan toimintaa, jonka tarkoituksena on rentouttaa ja tuottaa mielihyvää. Harrastamisen motiivina on nautinto ja kiinnostus aiheeseen, ei rahallinen palkkio." Joukkoliikenneharrastus ilmenee monilla eri tavoilla: jotkut valokuvaavat kalustoa, jotkut tutkivat linjastoja ja aikatauluja, jotkut keräävät kalustolistoja, jotkut matkustelevat huvikseen, jne. Osa harrastajista keskustelee aiheesta netissä toisten harrastajien kanssa, osa ei. Minä lasken joukkoliikenneharrastajiksi kaikki ne, jotka käyttävät vapaa-aikaansa "ihan huvikseen" (eli eivät ansaintamielessä tai osana muusta syystä tekemiään matkoja) joukkoliikenteeseen tavalla tai toisella.

----------


## dreamy83

> ...
> 
> Sitä ei käy kieltäminen etteikö Möttöä olisi kiittäminen joukkoliikenteen lippujen hintojen alentumisista. Sitäkään ei käy kieltäminen etteikö Möttöä olisi kiittäminen syrjäseudun liikenteen vähenemisestä, kun kaikki ns. paronit joutu ar keskittymään aggressiivisen Onnibussin kanssa viivalla pysymiseen. Onnibussin tavoitehan on vieldä asiakkaat muilta firmoilta ja ajattaa ne konkurssiin.


Tämä on juuri sitä erikoista logiikkaa, mitä en ymmärrä. Perinteiset toimijat vaikuttavat järjestäen ajattelevan, että bussimatkustuksen suosio ei voisi kasvaa. Palvelun kohentuessa ja hintojen tultua järkevämmiksi näin on kuitenkin käynyt. En itse edusta mitään bussiyritystä, en työntekijänä enkä omistajana.

Syrjäseutujen liikenteen karsiutumisessa on lopulta kyse aivan muusta, kun kilpailusta kaukoliikenteessä. Syy on se, että matkustajamäärät ovat näillä reiteillä olleet kovin alhaiset. Lisäksi alueellisilla viranomaisilla on ollut mahdollisuus varmistaa liikennöinnin kehitys. En täysin allekirjoita tuota syrjäseutujen vähenemistä, sillä esimerkiksi omalla kotialueellani eli Turun seudulla on paljon maaseutumaisia alueita, joihin liikennöinti on kasvanut tai ainakin lippujen hintataso on oleellisesti laskeneet lippujärjestelmien tullessa lähemmäs nykypäivään. Lisäksi olen kulkenut Onnibussilla esimerkiksi Mynämäelle, Äänekoskelle, Hankasalmelle ja Saarijärvelle enkä kutsuisi näitä kovin suuriksi paikkakunniksi.

Nyt kun kilpailu on kunnolla käynnissä, en näe tarpeen enää asettaa vastakkain eri toimintamalleja. Onnibus on tervetullut lisä tarjontaan ja on hyvä, että asiakkaat saavat yksilöllisesti valita omat palvelunsa. Itse olen istuskellut Onnikassa varmasti sen 50 yhdensuuntaista matkaa ja vain kerran vuoro on ollut myöhässä 10 minuuttia ja kahdesti on ollut ongelmaa vessan kanssa. Samalla ajanjaksolla olen ollut myös perinteisen toimijan kaukovuoroa odottelemassa, jolloin vuoro on jäänyt kokonaan ajamatta. Eli ongelmia on vastaavasti kaikilla yrityksillä. Kilpailun tuomat edut ovat kiistattomat ja yleensä tähän saan kuulla jotain sanahelinää, ettei näin olisi, joten en ole saanut toistaiseksi pitävää vasta-argumentointia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Suurinta vahinkoa Onnibussin aloittama markkinahäirintä on aiheuttanut Rantaradan kaukojunaliikenteelle jonka VR hoiti aivan hienosti, ja meidän perheemme on saanut nauttia siitä aina siihen asti kunnes joutui vastaamaan halpabussien aiheuttamaan matkustajakatoon karsimalla junavuoroja ja kalustokierron nopeuttamiseski lopettamaan pysähdykset Espoossa ja Kirkkonummella. Keski-Espoon, Kirkkonummen ja muun länsi-Uudenmaan välinen junayhteys on nyt epämäääräiseksi ajaksi kokonaan poikki aivan kuten Porkkalan vuokra-aikana eikö mikään onnibussi paikkaa sitä mitenkään. Toivottavasti VR edes langetti kunnon sakot kun Helke siirtyi kilpailijan ruoriin vieden yrityssalaisuuksia mukanaan. En ole siis VR:n tai muun joukkoliikennefirman propagandatorvi vaan tavallinen kuluttaja ja matkustaja enkä aio noihin onnibusseihin vapaaehtoisesti astua vaikka Suomessa ei muita bussifirmoja enää olisi ja vaikka media sitä kuinka puffaisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Allison

> Toivottavasti VR edes langetti kunnon sakot kun Helke siirtyi kilpailijan ruoriin vieden yrityssalaisuuksia mukanaan.
> t. Rainer


Yrityssalaisuuksia? Ai kuten että kansalaisia kupataan sikahintaisilla lipunhinnoilla?

----------


## dreamy83

Mitä liikesalaisuuksia on rikottu? Toinen asia on tuo rantaradan dilemma. Kirkkonummi jäi ehkä hieman väliiputoajaksi tässä, joskin tuokin reittipäätös on varmasti tehty matkustajamäärien perusteella. Tosin en tiedä, mitenkä tarkasti punnittiin vaihtoehdoista Leppävaara - Kirkkonummi, että kumman pysähdykset lopetetaan. Kirkkonummi olisi fiksulla lähijunien aikataulutuksella voinut hyvinkin olla vahvoilla tuossa. 

Tässä lähinnä piilee se jumalaton asenteellisuus, joka suomalaisilla on yleensäkin kilpailua kohtaan. Kun jollakin alalla alkaa kilpailu tai se kiristyy, alkaa kauhea ulina. Kuten vähittäiskaupassa on etenkin Keskon suunnasta tullut kitinää että "poliitikot suosivat ulkomaista halpaketjua" ymv, joukkoliikenteessä tiedettään mikä vastustus Onnibussia kohtaan on koko ajan ollut, matkailu- ja ravintola-alan edusjärjestö Mara ry jyrisee Airbnb:n toiminnasta vaikkei palvelussa mitään laitonta tai edes kyseenalaista ja seuraavaksi listalla on taksit. Listaan voidaan toki laittaa myös elokuvateatterit, apteekit... Erilaiset vaihtoehdot ovat hyvä asia eivätkä ne isossa kuvassa niele toisiaan kun markkinat olivat kovin vaatimattomalla tasolla ennen kilpailua. Sama on toki nähty myös lentoliikenteessä.

----------


## killerpop

> Suurinta vahinkoa Onnibussin aloittama markkinahäirintä on aiheuttanut Rantaradan kaukojunaliikenteelle jonka VR hoiti aivan hienosti


Höpöhöpö. Jos jollekin on vahinkoa tullut, niin ne ovat entiset Onnibus-yhteistyökumppanit, joita oli mm Keskimatkat, Oulun Onnikka, Mennään Bussilla, Mikko Rindell ja Kesälahen Linja. Muistamme kyllä mistä sitten muodostui OnniExpress ja miten sen kävi.

Muuten vaikutukset ovat neutraalit tai positiiviset, useilla yhteysväleillä tarjonta on suorastaan kasvanut. Jos vaikka tarkistellaan jonkun JyväskyläKuopio -välin tarjontaa, niin kyllä asiakas on ihan ykkönen. Toki jotkut menettää jotain, kun vastaavasti kilpailussa mukana olevat perinteiset tahot ovat suoristaneet reittejään ja pois ovat jääneet aikaa vievät Riihimäet, Loimaat, Länkipohjat yms. Tarjonnan monipuolisuus on antanut meille asiakkaille paljon enemmän vaihtoehtoja, jotka ovat hinnoiltaan erittäin kilpailukykyisiä. Markkinahäirintää ei suoranaisesti ole tapahtunut, ellei sellaiseksi lasketa kilpailijoiden mollaamista/nimittelyä.

Jos rantaradan konseptissa on ollut VR:n mielestä vikaa, niin eiköhän heillä ole täysi oikeus myös korjata konseptiaan. Enempi näen Leppävaaran Espoon solmupisteenä, kuin jonkun Espoon keskuksen.

----------


## dreamy83

> Höpöhöpö. Jos jollekin on vahinkoa tullut, niin ne ovat entiset Onnibus-yhteistyökumppanit, joita oli mm Keskimatkat, Oulun Onnikka, Mennään Bussilla, Mikko Rindell ja Kesälahen Linja. Muistamme kyllä mistä sitten muodostui OnniExpress ja miten sen kävi.
> ...
> 
> Jos rantaradan konseptissa on ollut VR:n mielestä vikaa, niin eiköhän heillä ole täysi oikeus myös korjata konseptiaan. Enempi näen Leppävaaran Espoon solmupisteenä, kuin jonkun Espoon keskuksen.


Tietämättä siitä, mitä tarkalleen ottaen Onnibussin kohdalla kävi kun vanhat alihankkijat päätyivät ns sivuraiteelle yritysjärjestelyjen myötä, mutta OnniExpressin kohdalla iso ongelma oli tuo uudelleen brändaus. Mielestäni nimivalinta meni joka tasolla täysin pieleen. Sen kylkeen olisi ollut hyvä tehdä suhteellisen yksinkertainen, mutta yhtenäinen markkinoinnin ilme. Lisäksi tietysti konseptille selkeä vetovastuu jollekin, nythän tuo oli jokaisen liikennöitsijän vetovastuulla huonolla lopputuloksella. Tietysti on selvää, että tuon kokoluokan yrityksillä on käytössä sangen niukasti euroja brändin kehittelyyn. Mutta konseptin rakentaminen olisi pitänyt aloittaa huomattavasti jämäkämmin. Tietysti yksi ongelma OnniE-yrityksissä oli, että kaikilla ei ollut työsuojelu- ja työehtoasiat kunnossa ja vaikea sanoa, miten paljon tuo vaikutti Onnibus- yhteistyön kariutumiseen. Suomessa kun yleensä yritysten maine menee aika kohtalokkaalla tavalla jos nuo asiat eivät ole kunnossa.

VR:n suorastaan pitääkin osata kehittää ja korjata konseptiaan. Tietysti se olisi omallekin kohdalle erittäin ärsyttävää, jos tuttu ja käyttämä liikennepalvelu lakkaisi olemasta enkä itsekään ymmärtäisi "kokonaiskuvan hyötyjä". Pysähdysten karsimista rantaradalla on tosiaan tehty kalustokierron tehostamiseksi, jotta myös lippuhintoja voitaisiin kestävällä tavalla alentaa. Tällöin VR on todennäköisesti pohtinut vaihtoehtoa, ettei karsita lainkaan - karsitaan ja tässä uskoisin asetelmana olleen puhtaasti matkustajamäärät, kumman etu menee edellee, tyyliin sadan matkustajan vai tuhannen matkustajan. Ja kummassa on enemmän kasvupotentiaalia. 

Olisi jossain kohtaa mukava saada tietää Onnibussin talouslukuja. Helke ja Möttö ovat ihan julkisuudessa kuitenkin vakuutelleet, että toiminta on jo voitollista. Tätä minulla ei sinänsä ole syytä edes epäillä. Eri yritysten voitollisuus on vallitsevassa kilpailutilanteessa kaiken A ja O, talouslukujen kun tulee alkaen euron bussilipuista huolimatta olla kokonaisuutena kestävällä pohjalla. Vain se varmistaa tehokkaat ja edulliset palvelut jatkossakin. Tämä on varmasti kaikilta osin sellainen tilanne, että vuosikymmenen lopussa näemme, miten kävi. Oma ennusteeni vuosikymmenen lopulla:

- OnniBus.com on hengissä ja Suomen sisäisen bussiliikenteen saturaatiopiste on saavutettu, josta on seurannut lyhyehkö jakso, jossa yhtiön toimintaa on hivenen supistettu. Supistukset niin pieniä ja siitä johtuen, että asiakkaista kukaan ei edes huomaa niiden tapahtumista. OnniBusGold.com liikennöi muutaman suurimman kaupungin väliä.
- Pohjolan Liikenne on laajentunut uusille reiteille, osin ihan markkinointimielessäkin. Yhtiön myyntiä on integroitu emo VR:n kanaviin.
- ExpressBus- liikennöitsijät ovat fuusioituneet toisiinsa. Yhtiö tuonut vastauksena OnniBusGoldiin oman premium-luokkansa.
- Koiviston Auto on kuten nytkin, joskin ostaneena mahdollisesti jonkun tai joitakin pienempiä, ehkä jonkin sellaisen joka ei fuusioitunut EB-leiriin.
- Asiakkaista iso osa tonkii halpoja hintoja ja suoria reittejä hyväksyen bulkkituotteen. Osa kaipaa premiumia, missä on peitot, tyynyt ja syötävää ja juotavaa italialaisessa design-tuolissa matkustaen, mahdollisesti jopa isompien matkakeskusten premium-lounget saatavilla.

----------


## samulih

> Tietämättä siitä, mitä tarkalleen ottaen Onnibussin kohdalla kävi kun vanhat alihankkijat päätyivät ns sivuraiteelle yritysjärjestelyjen myötä, mutta OnniExpressin kohdalla iso ongelma oli tuo uudelleen brändaus. Mielestäni nimivalinta meni joka tasolla täysin pieleen. Sen kylkeen olisi ollut hyvä tehdä suhteellisen yksinkertainen, mutta yhtenäinen markkinoinnin ilme. Lisäksi tietysti konseptille selkeä vetovastuu jollekin, nythän tuo oli jokaisen liikennöitsijän vetovastuulla huonolla lopputuloksella. Tietysti on selvää, että tuon kokoluokan yrityksillä on käytössä sangen niukasti euroja brändin kehittelyyn. Mutta konseptin rakentaminen olisi pitänyt aloittaa huomattavasti jämäkämmin. Tietysti yksi ongelma OnniE-yrityksissä oli, että kaikilla ei ollut työsuojelu- ja työehtoasiat kunnossa ja vaikea sanoa, miten paljon tuo vaikutti Onnibus- yhteistyön kariutumiseen. Suomessa kun yleensä yritysten maine menee aika kohtalokkaalla tavalla jos nuo asiat eivät ole kunnossa.
> 
> VR:n suorastaan pitääkin osata kehittää ja korjata konseptiaan. Tietysti se olisi omallekin kohdalle erittäin ärsyttävää, jos tuttu ja käyttämä liikennepalvelu lakkaisi olemasta enkä itsekään ymmärtäisi "kokonaiskuvan hyötyjä". Pysähdysten karsimista rantaradalla on tosiaan tehty kalustokierron tehostamiseksi, jotta myös lippuhintoja voitaisiin kestävällä tavalla alentaa. Tällöin VR on todennäköisesti pohtinut vaihtoehtoa, ettei karsita lainkaan - karsitaan ja tässä uskoisin asetelmana olleen puhtaasti matkustajamäärät, kumman etu menee edellee, tyyliin sadan matkustajan vai tuhannen matkustajan. Ja kummassa on enemmän kasvupotentiaalia. 
> 
> Olisi jossain kohtaa mukava saada tietää Onnibussin talouslukuja. Helke ja Möttö ovat ihan julkisuudessa kuitenkin vakuutelleet, että toiminta on jo voitollista. Tätä minulla ei sinänsä ole syytä edes epäillä. Eri yritysten voitollisuus on vallitsevassa kilpailutilanteessa kaiken A ja O, talouslukujen kun tulee alkaen euron bussilipuista huolimatta olla kokonaisuutena kestävällä pohjalla. Vain se varmistaa tehokkaat ja edulliset palvelut jatkossakin. Tämä on varmasti kaikilta osin sellainen tilanne, että vuosikymmenen lopussa näemme, miten kävi. Oma ennusteeni vuosikymmenen lopulla:
> 
> - OnniBus.com on hengissä ja Suomen sisäisen bussiliikenteen saturaatiopiste on saavutettu, josta on seurannut lyhyehkö jakso, jossa yhtiön toimintaa on hivenen supistettu. Supistukset niin pieniä ja siitä johtuen, että asiakkaista kukaan ei edes huomaa niiden tapahtumista. OnniBusGold.com liikennöi muutaman suurimman kaupungin väliä.
> - Pohjolan Liikenne on laajentunut uusille reiteille, osin ihan markkinointimielessäkin. Yhtiön myyntiä on integroitu emo VR:n kanaviin.
> - ExpressBus- liikennöitsijät ovat fuusioituneet toisiinsa. Yhtiö tuonut vastauksena OnniBusGoldiin oman premium-luokkansa.
> ...


En lähti Airbnb-tyyppisiä palveluita yhdistämänä Onnibus-debattiin, muuten on yllä hyviä tulevaisuuden kuvia.

----------


## j-lu

> Suurinta vahinkoa Onnibussin aloittama markkinahäirintä on aiheuttanut Rantaradan kaukojunaliikenteelle jonka VR hoiti aivan hienosti, ja meidän perheemme on saanut nauttia siitä aina siihen asti kunnes joutui vastaamaan halpabussien aiheuttamaan matkustajakatoon karsimalla junavuoroja ja kalustokierron nopeuttamiseski lopettamaan pysähdykset Espoossa ja Kirkkonummella. Keski-Espoon, Kirkkonummen ja muun länsi-Uudenmaan välinen junayhteys on nyt epämäääräiseksi ajaksi kokonaan poikki aivan kuten Porkkalan vuokra-aikana eikö mikään onnibussi paikkaa sitä mitenkään.


Huvittavaa, että puhut markkinoiden kilpailusta "markkinahäirintänä". Kysehän on nimenomaan siitä, että kilpailun puutteessa VR on voinut liikennöidä Rantaradalla miten sattuu. Liikennöinti ei ole ollut mitenkään optimaalista ja eri matkustajaryhmät ovat hyötyneet ja kärsineet asiasta täysin satunnaisesti. Vasta kun VR on joutunut kilpailuun, se on joutunut miettimään Rantaradan liikennöinnin optimoimista. Ja nyt on valitettavasti niin, että joukkoliikenteessä kannattaa pysähtyä siellä, missä on asiakkaita, ei siellä, missä on pysähdytty tsaarin ajoista lähtien syistä, jotka eivät enää tänäpäivänä ole ajankohtaisia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huvittavaa, että puhut markkinoiden kilpailusta "markkinahäirintänä". Kysehän on nimenomaan siitä, että kilpailun puutteessa VR on voinut liikennöidä Rantaradalla miten sattuu. Liikennöinti ei ole ollut mitenkään optimaalista ja eri matkustajaryhmät ovat hyötyneet ja kärsineet asiasta täysin satunnaisesti. Vasta kun VR on joutunut kilpailuun, se on joutunut miettimään Rantaradan liikennöinnin optimoimista. Ja nyt on valitettavasti niin, että joukkoliikenteessä kannattaa pysähtyä siellä, missä on asiakkaita, ei siellä, missä on pysähdytty tsaarin ajoista lähtien syistä, jotka eivät enää tänäpäivänä ole ajankohtaisia.


VR palveli rantaradan varren matkustajia paljon paremmin  ennen kuuluisia aikataulumuutoksia viime vuoden lopussa. Kaukojunia lähti kerran tunnissa ja kaikki pysähtyivät tasaisin välein samoilla asemilla, ja ihmiset ovat olleet tyytyväisiä siihen. Illan viimeisin vuoro lähti Helsingistä Turkuun niin myöhäään että kerkesi kyytiin vaikka oli käynyt teatterissa tms. Tämä aikataulu oli ollut voimassa n 15 vuotta, ei ihan tsaarin ajoista lähtien. Toisille on varmaan hyvä juttu että lippujen hinnat ovat halvemmat ja junamatka kestää viitisen minuuttia vähemmän kuin ennen, mutta monet ovat tämän uudistuksen takia jääneet ilman kyytiä kokonaan. Esim Karjaalla toimivan ruotsinkielisen ammattikoulun oppilaat joista jotkut ovat tulleet kouluun junalla Kirkkonummelta ja jopa Espoosta asti.

Toinen juttu on että nythän pääradallakin Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki ja Toijala  on jätetty liikennemottiin ja syy on se sama kuin rantaradan kohdalla. Kilpailu markkinahäiriötä aiheuttavan halpabussiliikenten kanssa. Saksassa Deutshe Bahn joutuu lopettamaan yöjunaliikenteen Flixbus nimisen halpabussiyhtiön aloittaman kilpailun takia jne.


EDIT: Jos minä olisin valtionvarainministeri niin määräisin tiemaksut moottoriteille, ajoneuvon painon ja ajetun matkan mukaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Toinen juttu on että nythän pääradallakin Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki ja Toijala  on jätetty liikennemottiin ja syy on se sama kuin rantaradan kohdalla. Kilpailu markkinahäiriötä aiheuttavan halpabussiliikenten kanssa. Saksassa Deutshe Bahn joutuu lopettamaan yöjunaliikenteen Flixbus nimisen halpabussiyhtiön aloittaman kilpailun takia jne.


Voi että mitä propagandaa taas. Vai on Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki ja Toijala liikennemotissa, kun juna kulkee vain kerran tunnissa. Ja vapaa kilpailu on edelleenkin mielestäsi "markkinahäiriötä" (toisin kuin Saksassa edeltänyt tilanne, jossa kaukojunaliikennettä vastaan kilpaileminen oli estetty lainsäädännöllä).

----------


## Kaffimaatti

> Voi että mitä propagandaa taas. Vai on Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki ja Toijala liikennemotissa, kun juna kulkee vain kerran tunnissa. Ja vapaa kilpailu on edelleenkin mielestäsi "markkinahäiriötä" (toisin kuin Saksassa edeltänyt tilanne, jossa kaukojunaliikennettä vastaan kilpaileminen oli estetty lainsäädännöllä).


Tässähän tää. 
Hämeenlinna sai Onninyssen ja Pölhölän bussivuorot junien kyljelle ja Riihimäki sai 30min välein kulkevan lähijunan Helsinkiin aiemmin. Valehtelematta parempi tilanne kuin viime vuonna.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos jollekin on vahinkoa tullut, niin ne ovat entiset Onnibus-yhteistyökumppanit, joita oli mm Keskimatkat, Oulun Onnikka, Mennään Bussilla, Mikko Rindell ja Kesälahen Linja.


Vaan nyt on tullut jo paluu OnniBus-yhteistyöhön: eilen 16.00 F4:ää Oulusta Jyväskylään tuplasi Oulun Onnikkamatkojen OmniExpress PJK-50.

Jyväskylässä oli vilskettä illan hub-liikenteen aikaan, kun sekä F4 että F9 oli molemmat tuplattu (F4:n tuplausta etelään jatkoi Tilausliikenne Jari Jokinen, F9:n tupla-autona oli Petteri Bussien teli-Irizar).

----------


## Jykke

> Saksassa Deutshe Bahn joutuu lopettamaan yöjunaliikenteen Flixbus nimisen halpabussiyhtiön aloittaman kilpailun takia jne.


 Halpabussit ja lisäksi yön lävitse kulkevat ICE-junat on mainittu syyksi yöjunien lakkauttamiseen. 

Olen matkustanut näillä yöjunilla parikin kertaa ja aina väkeä on ollut hyvin ja samaa ovat kys. junilla matkustaneet tuttunikin sanoneet. Ja tuskinpa ÖBB ottaisi tätä yöjunaliikennettä kontolleen, jos ei siinä potentiaalia näkisi.

----------


## antti

Tänään 14:30 F4 oli matkustajat päällä menossa Kaivokadulla Ateneumin edessä kello 14:41 eli 11 minuuttia Kampin terminaalista, ja 15:05 F7 meni 15:30 maissa Kurvissa Hämeentietä matkustajien kanssa sekin. Miksi tällaisia reittivalintoja, esimerkiksi Savonlinja onnistui 15 minuutissa menemään Paavalin kirkolle samoihin aikoihin ihan normaalireittiä Sturenkadun kautta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi tällaisia reittivalintoja


Helsinginkatu on kokonaan suljettu länteen päin (kiertotie on Vauhtitien kautta) ja itään päin käytössä on vain yksi kaista, joten Helsinginkadulla on näkynyt ainakin viime viikolla isoja ruuhkia. Olisivatko yrittäneet vältellä niitä (vaikkei niitä sitten sillä hetkellä olisikaan ollut).

----------


## kuukanko

> Oma ennusteeni vuosikymmenen lopulla:


Minä heitän muutaman erilaisen skenaarion vuosikymmenen lopun tilanteesta:
*"Raideliikenteen kilpailu aukeaa"*. Valtiovalta purkaa VR:n yksinoikeussopimuksen junien kaukoliikenteessä selvästi ennen vuosikymmenen vaihdetta ja raiteille tulee kilpailevia liikennöitsijöitä tämän vuosikymmenen puolella. Junaliikenteessä nähdään samanlainen hintakilpailu kuin mikä pikavuorobusseissa on nykyisin ja samalla junaliikenteen vuorotarjonta kasvaa. Junien halventuneet hinnat siirtävät suuret matkustajamassat pikavuorobusseista juniin lukuunottamatta niitä reittejä, joilla bussi on matka-ajassa kilpailukykyinen junaa vastaan (esim. Helsinki - Turku). Pikavuorobussien matkustajamäärä palaa tasolle jota se oli ennen vuotta 2014, junaliikenteen matkustajamäärä taas kasvaa huomattavasti. Bussiliikenteessä matkustajamäärien lasku tappaa osan vanhoista liikennöitsijöistä. OB jää jäljelle bussitarjontaa vähentäneenä, mutta OnniRail on merkittävä kaukojunaliikennöitsijä ja kokonaisuutena Onnin kakku kasvaa.*"VR korjaa potin"*. VR:n pysyvästi lasketut hinnat nostavat VR:n matkustajamääriä niin, että se pystyy pitämään halvan hintatason taloudellisesti kestävästi. Hinta-ale vähentää vaatimuksia junaliikenteen avaamisesta kilpailulle ja VR:n vuoteen 2024 asti ulottuva yksinoikeussopimus kaukoliikenteessä pidetään voimassa. Samalla tavoin kuin edellisessä skenaariossa suuret matkustajamassat siirtyvät pikavuorobusseista juniin - tosin ei aivan yhtä suuressa mittakaavassa, koska junien liput eivät ole yhtä halpoja kuin siinä skenaariossa. Tässäkin skenaariossa osa vanhoista bussiliikennöitsijöistä kuihtuu pois. OB jää jäljelle karsitulla tarjonnalla, jonka painopiste on nykyistä enemmän sellaisissa toisarvoisissa poikittaisreiteissä, joita juna ei palvele.*"Bussien verinen markkinasota"*. Pikavuoroliikenteeseen rantautuu uusia laajentumishakuisia ulkomaalaisia bussiyhtiöitä joko perustamalla kokonaan uutta liikennettä tai ostamalla perinteisiä suomalaisia pikavuorofirmoja. Uudet tulokkaat pyrkivät valtaamaan markkinoita polkuhinnoilla ja kaikki pikavuoroliikenne muuttuu tappiolliseksi. Vuosikymmenen vaihteeseen mennessä osa pikavuoroliikennöitsijöistä on jo tippunut pois tappiollisuuden vuoksi, mutta markkinatilanne ei ole vielä tervehtynyt.*"OB, kaukoliikenteen kuningas"*. VR:n pysyvästi lasketut hinnat eivät houkuttele tarpeeksi matkustajia ja VR:n kaukoliikenne on tappiollista. Valtio vaatii VR:ää leikkaamaan tarjontaa ja vähentämään halpojen lippujen määrää, mikä lisää bussiliikenteen kilpailukykyä. Pikavuoroliikenteen matkustajamäärä kasvaa suuremmaksi kuin kaukojunaliikenteen matkustajamäärä. OnniBus on hereillä tilanteessa ja jatkaa laajentumistaan edelleen. Viikonloppujen ruuhkapiikeissä kaksikerrosbusseja ajetaan monen bussin saattueina, koska matkustajia on niin paljon. Muillekin bussiyhtiöille riittää asiakkaita ja pikavuorofirmoja poistuu markkinoilta vain yrityskauppojen kautta.

----------


## antti

Edelliseen kommenttia: 1)  Stagecoach-konsernilla on junaliikennettä vain brittien saarilla, kun taas Arrivalla (Deutsche Bahn) ja Keoliksella (Ranskan rautatiet) ja Transdevilla ja muutamalla muullakin toimijalla on nyt jo paljon laajempaa toimintaa. Yksi yllättäjä voi olla hongkongilainen MTR jolla on jo nyt Ruotsissa muutama tuhat rautatietyöläistä. Arriva omistaa nyt jo Suomessa Schenker-kuorma-autot, niin siinä voi olla isokin kiinnostus laajentaa rautatiepuolelle, saisi rahtipuolella synergiahyötyä ja siinä siivellä menisi matkustajajunatkin. 
Onnibus lopetti bisnekset jo Virossa ja samalla lailla voi jopa käydä Suomessa jos bisnes ei tuota tarpeeksi. Koko ajan suomalaiset kilpailijat terästävät toimintaansa ja Onnibussin iso ongelma on saada säilytettyä markkina-asemansa. 
2) VR tosiaan on vähän ahtaalla, mutta matkustajamäärä on kuulemma koko ajan pienessä nousussa. 
3) Kaukolinjoilla varmaan hintakilpailu jatkuu ja fuusioita ym. tapahtuu
4) Suomen markkinat ovat kuitenkin aika rajallisia jos OB:n kilpailijat VR mukaanlukien saavat vuoronsa houkutteleviksi, niin tuskinpa matkustajamäärät ihan mahdottomia kasvavat.

----------


## antti

OB:n sisaryhtiö Puolassa alotti vuonna 2012 Varsova - Gdansk 15:lla vuorolla suuntaansa ja nyt löytyy enää seitsemän vuoroparia. Varsovasta Vilnaan ja Riikaan menneet vuorot näköjään kokonaan hävinneet.       http://www.polskibus.com/pl/index.htm 
Käyköhän samalla lailla Suomessakin, kun Helsinki - Turku välillä on jo 24 vuoroparia ja kilpailijoilla kuitenkin suurinpiirtein entinen tarjonta. Hinnat ovat kuluttajan riemuksi usein halvempia kuin Stadin raitiovaunulippu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Käyköhän samalla lailla Suomessakin, kun Helsinki - Turku välillä on jo 24 vuoroparia ja kilpailijoilla kuitenkin suurinpiirtein entinen tarjonta. Hinnat ovat kuluttajan riemuksi usein halvempia kuin Stadin raitiovaunulippu.


Toisaalta täytyy muistaa, että Onnibus joutuu vieläkin toimimaan toinen käsi selän taakse sidottuna. Tampereella suurin osa lähdöistä täytyy edelleen ajaa Kalevasta, kun keskusta "nauttii" vielä pitkälti monopolisuojasta, joka tosin murentuu kyllä pikku hiljaa ja poistuu muutaman vuoden sisään kokonaan. Jos Onnibus voisi ajaa linja-autoasemalta (tai ainakin minun mielestäni vielä optimaalisemmn rautatieaseman edestä, koska kaupungin sisäiset syöttöyhteydet toimivat sinne paremmin), käyttäisin sitä selkeästi enemmän kuin nykyään, vaikka nytkin jo jonkin verran.

----------


## Lasse

> Toisaalta täytyy muistaa, että Onnibus joutuu vieläkin toimimaan toinen käsi selän taakse sidottuna. Tampereella suurin osa lähdöistä täytyy edelleen ajaa Kalevasta, kun keskusta "nauttii" vielä pitkälti monopolisuojasta, joka tosin murentuu kyllä pikku hiljaa ja poistuu muutaman vuoden sisään kokonaan. Jos Onnibus voisi ajaa linja-autoasemalta (tai ainakin minun mielestäni vielä optimaalisemmn rautatieaseman edestä, koska kaupungin sisäiset syöttöyhteydet toimivat sinne paremmin), käyttäisin sitä selkeästi enemmän kuin nykyään, vaikka nytkin jo jonkin verran.


Antin esimerkkinä käyttämällä Helsinki-Turku reitillä tilanne on kuitenkin se, Aurakadun kautta linja-autoasemalla kulkeva keskustareitti F8 kulkee koko päivän kerran tunnissa, kun taas Caribialle kulkeva F1 vain joka toinen tunti. Eli kyseessä olevalla reitillä ei enää ole mikään käsi selän takana. 

Ja vähän Viron liikenteen loppumisesta. Siellä asiat on tosin, kalleimmat liput myydään ensin loppuun ja halvimmat jäävät myymättä. 
http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...ippu-ei-myynyt

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja vähän Viron liikenteen loppumisesta. Siellä asiat on tosin, kalleimmat liput myydään ensin loppuun ja halvimmat jäävät myymättä.


En ole talousihminen, mutta äkkiseltään tulee mieleen, että jos tilanne todella on tuo, kannattaisi nostaa halpojen lippujen hinta kalliiksi.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Käyköhän samalla lailla Suomessakin, kun Helsinki - Turku välillä on jo 24 vuoroparia ja kilpailijoilla kuitenkin suurinpiirtein entinen tarjonta. Hinnat ovat kuluttajan riemuksi usein halvempia kuin Stadin raitiovaunulippu.


Tulin tässä kuluneina päivinä tutustuneeksi oikein urakalla tuon välin liikenteeseen. Kävin Helsingistä aikidoleirillä Turussa torstaista sunnuntaihin. Aina aiemmin olen ollut yöt Turussa, mutta nyt yhteismajoituskin olisi maksanut 30 e/yö ja bussiliput suuntaansa 4,50 - 5 e, joten kävin joka yö kotona Helsingissä.

En edes katsonut muita vaihtoehtoja kuin OnniBus, koska leiripaikka oli Kakolanmäellä ja kävelymatka Aurakadulta oli selvästi lyhyempi kuin linja-autoasemalta. Juna taas on pysyvästi lasketuista hinnoista huolimatta tuplahintainen noihin ostamiini bussilippuihin verrattuna. Tässä tapauksessa halvat hinnat, tiheä tarjonta ja mobiililaitteiden mahdollistama matka-ajan hyötykäyttö yhdessä lisäsivät siis matkustukseni nelinkertaiseksi - olisin ollut yöt Turussa, jos yöpyminen olisi tullut halvemmaksi tai jos tarjonta olisi ollut sen verran harvaa, etten olisi ehtinyt saada kunnon unia kotona.

Matkustajia tuntui riittävän. Torstain ja perjantain menomatkoilla sekä torstain ja lauantain paluumatkoilla yläkerta oli n. puolillaan (vähän ikkunapaikkoja vapaana, suunnilleen tyhjien ikkunapaikkojen verran ihmisiä käytäväpaikoilla). Perjantain paluumatkalla ja sunnuntain menomatkalla kaikki ikkunapaikat olivat täynnä ja käytäväpaikoista n. puolet käytössä eli täyttöaste n. 3/4. Kaikille noille lähdöille netistä sai lippuja vähän ennen lähtöä 7,50 eurolla. Launtain menomatka ja sunnuntain paluumatka olivat netissä loppuunmyytyjä, tosin tyhjiä paikkoja oli silti ja sunnuntain lähdölle kuljettaja myi vielä lippuja Aurakadun pysäkiltä nettilipulla tulleiden noustua kyytiin.

Joka kerta oltiin perillä etuajassa, paitsi sunnuntain paluulähdöstä en osaa vielä sanoa, koska olen vielä matkalla. Tässäkin on Helsingin saapumisaikaan 45 min ja bussi on tulossa Lohjanharjulla, joten eiköhän tämäkin ehdi ajoissa perille.

Seitsemällä lähdöllä kuljettaja oli ystävällinen (yhteensä 6 eri kuljettajaa, kaksi kertaa oli sama kuljettaja), yhdellä lähdöllä kuljettaja taas tiuski matkustajille.

----------


## kuukanko

Vallusta löytyy OnniBusin uusi 15.8.2016 alkava reitti Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema - Turku (- Naantali). Pysäkit ovat Helsinki-Vantaalla molemmat terminaalit, Salon Piihovi, Turun linja-autoasema, Raision kaupungintalo ja Naantalissa Käsityöläiskatu. Matka aika lentoasema - Turku on 2 tuntia, Naantaliin 30 min enemmän.

Lähdöt ovat:
Lentoasemalta 0.30 Naantaliin, 7.50 Naantaliin, 9.50 Naantaliin, 13.10 Turkuun, 16.00 Turkuun, 17.30 Naantaliin, 20.20 Turkuun ja 23.10 Naantaliin.
Naantalista/Turusta 3.00 Naantalista, 4.20 Naantalista, 10.20 Naantalista, 12.20 Naantalista, 15.20 Turusta, 18.10 Turusta, 20.00 Naantalista ja 22.20 Turusta

----------


## Pulustaja

Liikenne Vuorela alkaa myydä lippujaan OnniBusin verkkokaupan kautta: http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20160804_0001

Mielenkiintoista!

----------


## iiko

> Liikenne Vuorela alkaa myydä lippujaan OnniBusin verkkokaupan kautta: http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20160804_0001
> 
> Mielenkiintoista!


Vuorela ei ollut Matkahuollon ja paronien kartellissa mukana vaan kärsi noiden toilailuista. Melkein voisi sanoa, että luonteva yhteistyökumppani OnniBus on heille. Toisaalta kumpikohan on tällä hetkellä näkyvämpi: OB:n vaiko MH:n verkkokauppa? Itse veikkaan että OB vie tässä asiassa MH:ta aika pahasti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vuorela ei ollut Matkahuollon ja paronien kartellissa mukana vaan kärsi noiden toilailuista. Melkein voisi sanoa, että luonteva yhteistyökumppani OnniBus on heille. Toisaalta kumpikohan on tällä hetkellä näkyvämpi: OB:n vaiko MH:n verkkokauppa? Itse veikkaan että OB vie tässä asiassa MH:ta aika pahasti.


Olen viime aikoina tehnyt hakuja niin Onnibusin, Matkahuollon kuin VR:n ja Pohjolan Liikenteen verkkokaupoissa sekä ainakin yhden oston jokaisessa.

Onnibus on helpoin ja nopein: tarvitaan vähemmän lähtötietoja ja vähemmän klikkejä haun tekoon tai ostoksen suorittamiseen. Muut esimerkiksi vaativat hakuun kellonajan, Onnibus ei. Se näyttää kerralla listassa koko päivän vuorot, joista on nopeampi löytää haluamansa kuin näpytellä kellonaika. Erityisesti VR/PL on ihan mahdoton kun se tuntuu käytännössä vaativan sen vieläpä kaksoispisteellä erotettuna. Kaksoispiste ei edes ole suomen kielen normien mukainen ilmaisutapa. Vakioarvona tarjotaan nykyistä kellonaikaa, mikä on harvoin se mitä lipun ostaja tarvitsisi ostaessaan etukäteen lippua muulle päivälle.

Onnibusilla on vähiten kaikenlaisia pakollisia raksittavia valintoja. Yleisvaikutelma on että Onnibusilta on helppoa ja miellyttävää ostaa. Koriin on helppo koota useita lippuja ja sieltä saa ostoksia helposti pois. Muilla toimii teoriassa sama logiikka mutta varsinkin VR/PL tuntuu jäykältä. Raavin tosissani päätä moneen kertaan miettiessäni miten saan lisää lippuja ostoskoriin, jos olen edennyt jo maksuvaiheeseen. En keksinyt.

Samoin VR näyttää suorastaan pakottavan paikkavalintaan, joka ei kuitenkaan paikkatyyppiä tarkemmalla tasolla toimi kunnolla/ollenkaan laitteilla, jotka eivät tue Flashiä. VR:n kauppa lisäksi maksun jälkeen kaatui viimeksi virheilmoitukseen, tosin onneksi liput tulivat silti sähköpostiin. Asiakaskokemus on vähän kuin päähän pamputettu, vaikka saisikin liput ostettua. Ei jää helppo ja miellyttävä jälkimaku vaan huokaisee vain että huh, onnistuipas sentään.

Kun tähän lisää vielä Onnibusin brändin tunnettuuden ja mielikuvan halvoista hinnoista, ei ole ihme jos Onnibusin verkkokauppa alkaa houkuttaa muitakin.

----------


## zige94

Janilla on selvästi osaamisessaan puutteita. Pohjolan sekä VR:n verkkokauppojen ostoskorissa on "Lisää uusi lippu samaan tilaukseen", aika selvästi ymmärrettävä omasta mielestäni. Molempiin ei myöskään tarvitse kellonaikaa kirjoittaa : tai . vaan tapoina toimivat esim. 0830, 08.30 tai 08:30. Melko joustavaa omasta meilestäni, etenkin kun kirjoitan usein kellonajat ilman pistettä tai kaksoispistettä. Matkahuollolla valitaan vain päivä. Eli aikamoista hölynpölyä on nyt päässyt janihyvarinen nimimerkiltä tai sitten ei olla perehdytty yhtään asiaan vaan kirjoitettu Onni-lasit silmillä.

Onnibussin verkkokauppa on melko simppeli, mutta ei kuitenkaan siitä parhaimmasta päästä. Itse usein unohdan laittaa matkustajamääräksi sen kaksi ja alan hakemaan vain yhdellä henkilöllä. Pohjolalla ja VR:llä voi painaa vain bäkkiin eikä tarvitse kaikkia hakukriteereitä kirjoittaa uusiksi, vaihtaa vaan lukumäärän. Matkahuollolla matkustajamäärä valitaan vasta vuoron valinnan jälkeen. Onnibussilla joudut kaikki hakukriteerit uudelleen kirjottelemaan, melko köykästä omasta mielestäni. Myöskään tuo toisten matkojen lisäys ostoskoriin ei käy ilmi mistään. Pitää tajuta osata hakea lisää matkoja siitä sivupalkista, joka toki näkyy koko ajan. Missään ei kuitenkaan käy ilmi et kyseisestä palkista saa juuri samaan ostoskoriin lisää matkoja. Kaiken lisäksi lisää ostoskoriin nappula on vuorolistan pohjalla. Etenkin reiteillä, joissa on runsaasti vuoroja (esim. Hki-Tku) saa selata jonkun verran ennen kuin ostoskoriin lisäys namiska löytyy. VR/Pohjola näyttää sen rajallisen hakutuloksen kerrallaan, joten Jatka-nappi on käytännössä koko ajan näkyvillä.

Typerin asia Onnibussin verkkokaupassa on tuo lista, josta lähtöpaikka ja määränpää valitaan. Kaikki on sinne lueteltuna ja lisäksi joissakin kaupungeissa useita vaihtoehtoja, esim. Turun osalta Turku, Turku linja-autoasema, Turku Yliopisto. Turku määränpäänä tarkoittaa sekä Aurakatua että Caribiaa ja välillä sama vuoro on listattuna kahteen kertaan, toisessa Aurakatu määränpäänä ja toisessa Caribia. Täysin sama vuoro, sama lähtöaika mutta täysin eri saapumisaika ja pysäkitkin kaukana toisistaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Olen samaa mieltä zige94:n kanssa Onnibusin lippukaupasta, en pidä paikkakuntalistaa ollenkaan intuitiivisenä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Minä taas olen zige94:n kanssa melkein päinvastaista mieltä kaikista pointeista.

Käytän iPadiä. Sillä Onnin kaupunkivalinta on paljon sujuvampi kuin muiden tekstikenttä. Varsinkin MH tuntuu yrittävän arvata vähän mitä sattuu. Jos kirjoitan kaupungin, perään saattaa tulla jonkun konkreettisen pysäkin nimi, jonka joudun erikseen deletoimaan. VR/PL:n kellonaikakenttä riepoo, vaikka kaksoispistettä ei käyttäisi. Siihen on vaikea osua minun tahmasormillani, ja sittenkin on vasta kursori kentässä, joka täytyy tyhjätä joko deletellä tai muutoin. Koska tämä on niin hankalaa enkä halua tehdä sitä uudestaan, olen kiltisti kirjoittanut kaksoispisteen. Jos kenttään ei koske ollenkaan, hakutulokset näyttävät vuoroja keskellä yötä, jos on ostamassa keskellä yötä, ja pitää erikseen klikata "Edelliset vuorot".

Olen kyllä joskus huomannut VR/PL:lla sen tekstin uuden lipun lisäämisestä. Jostain syystä silloin kun on kiire ja sen haluaisi nähdä, olen onnistunut olemaan löytämättä sitä muiden tekstien joukosta. Sivulla on nimittäin aika paljon kaikenlaisia tekstejä ja valintoja, peruutuskoodista alkaen. Onnin logiikka sivussa olevan hakutoiminnon käyttämisestä uudestaan tuntuu minusta luontevammalta kuin varta vasten kertoa kaupalle, että nytpä haluan ostaa vähän lisää. Säästyy ainakin yksi klikkaus tuossakin.

Kieltämättä se, että Onnin kauppa kadottaa edelliset hakukriteerit, on hieman ärsyttävää. Onneksi täytettäviä kenttiä ei ole kovin monta.

Kovin vahvoja Onni-laseja ei tarvitse olla päässä, jos pitää tuota onnistuneimpana vertailluista verkkokaupoista. Ei se täydellinen ole, mutta muilla on niin alkeellisia käytettävyysmokia että niitä ei hyvällä tahdollakaan voi pitää hyvinä, moderneina verkkokauppoina. 90-luvun kriteereillä ehkä noin voisi arvioida, mutta ei nykykriteereillä. Lisäksi VR:n automaattikäyttöliittymä (eräs sovellus verkkokaupasta) on suorastaan fiasko. Edellinenkin oli parempi, olkoonkin että siihen liittyi tiettyjä jäykkyyksiä, mm. sulkeminen yöksi.

----------


## Andelin

Onnibus tuo Porvoon pendelöintilinjan myöta mobiilin kiinteähintaisen kausilipun liikenteeseen. Hintaa reitille ei vielä kerrottu. Luvat linjalle F77 saatu, aloittaa ma 15.8 ja on jo OB:n perinteisessä webbimyynnissä.

https://www.ostnyland.fi/artikel/onn...lt-manadskort/

----------


## JT

> Vallusta löytyy OnniBusin uusi 15.8.2016 alkava reitti Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema - Turku (- Naantali). Pysäkit ovat Helsinki-Vantaalla molemmat terminaalit, Salon Piihovi, Turun linja-autoasema, Raision kaupungintalo ja Naantalissa Käsityöläiskatu. Matka aika lentoasema - Turku on 2 tuntia, Naantaliin 30 min enemmän.


Tätä yhteyttä markkinoidaan nimellä OnniFlyer: http://onniflyer.com/ 

Tämän nimen alle varmaan pääsevät myöhemmin muutkin OnniBusin lentokenttäyhteydet, mikäli sellaisia avataan muista kaupungeista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tätä yhteyttä markkinoidaan nimellä OnniFlyer: http://onniflyer.com/


Siinä lipunhinta näyttää sisältävän myös varatun istumapaikan (lippua ostaessa valitaan jo istumapaikka). Parhaista paikoista ei ainakaan vielä peritä lisämaksua (esim. Megabusilla peritään).

----------


## Rehtori

Onniflyer viestikin tavoittaa median hyvin. Esimerkki Taloussanomista http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20...a/20168287/304. Tietysti Turussakin piti saada viesti läpi http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/turun+seutu...+lentoasemalle.

Onnibus näyttää käyttävän viestinnässään kunnollista viestintätoimistoa (http://republic.fi). Ei ole varmasti halpaa, mutta selvästi osaavat mediapelin. Hieno homma!

----------


## 339-DF

Onnibus toimii ennakkoluulottomasti. Ja toisaalta Finnairille nuo lähilennot (Turku, Tampere, Lappeenranta) ovat aikamoinen pakkopulla  tappiollisia operoida, mutta kokonaisuutena kuitenkin tarpeellisia, kun matkustajat täyttävät sitten jatkolentoja. No, Lappeenrannan volyymit eivät riittäneet, mutta Turku ja Tampere ovat vielä olemassa. Entä jos Onni ja Finnair löisivät hynttyyt yhteen, ja bussivuoroille tulisi AY-koodit?

"Lennon" Turusta Lontooseen voisi ostaa Finnairin sivuilta, mutta eka pätkä olisikin "operated by Onnibus". Suurena etuna olisi lentoyhtiön huolenpitovelvollisuus, eli ei tarvitsisi jättää hirvittävän pitkiä varoaikoja, sillä bussin myöhästyessä Finnair buukkaisi automaattisesti seuraavalle lennolle. Finnair-bussilippuun voisi kuulua aina Priority-lähtöselvitys ja -turvatarkastus Helsingissä, jolloin huoli pitkistä jonoista Helsingissä jää pois. Maakuntalentoaseman käytön suurin etu kun taitaa olla se, että sinne voi tulla todella myöhään, jopa alle puoli tuntia ennen koneen lähtöä, sillä jonoja ei ole. Paluusuunnassa jäisi pois myös myöhästymisriski  jos kone on puoli tuntia myöhässä, mikä ei ole ollenkaan tavatonta, voi olla että viimeinen bussi on jo lähtenyt. Codesharessa Finnair hoitaisi kuljetuksen joka tapauksessa (tai teoriassa maksaisi hotelliyön).

Jos ajatellaan aamuaaltoa, jossa lennot Helsingistä maailmalle lähtevät klo 8 kieppeillä ja minimivaihtoaika on 35 minuuttia, niin voisi ajatella optimaalisen lentoaikataulun menevän suunnilleen näin:

6.05 lähtö kotoa omalla autolla/taksilla
6.20 saapuminen lentoasemalle (vartissa ehtinee Turun lentoasemalta jo vaikka miten pitkälle  Tampere pärjää tässä heikommin)
6.50 lento lähtee Turusta
7.25 lento saapuu HEL
8.00 ensimmäinen mahdollinen sallittu jatkolento 35 min vaihtoajalla

Vastaavasti bussi on tietysti lentoa hitaampi ja Helsinkiin on toistaiseksi tarvinnut varata varoaikaa useistakin syistä, mutta codesharena tämä voisi mennä näin:

5.00 lähtö kotoa omalla autolla/taksilla
5.10 saapuminen bussipysäkille; pysäkkejä on useampiakin joten 10 min ajoaika lienee aika realistinen
5.15 bussi lähtee
7.15 bussi saapuu HEL
7.20 lähtöselvityksessä
7.25 turvatarkastuksessa
7.30-7.35 lähtöportilla portista riippuen
8.00 lento lähtee

Kun yhteistyöllä saadaan prässättyä bussivaihtoehdosta löysät pois, niin ero lennon hyväksi jää todellisuudessa 65 minuuttiin. Se ei enää ole valtavan paljon.

Mitä tästä ajattelevat Turun ja Tampereen alueilla asuvat jlf:läiset lentomatkustajat? Houkuttelisiko tällainen Onnilla Lennolle -palvelu? Hinnaltaan se kai olisi menopaluussa muutaman kympin edullisempi kuin lento+lento.

----------


## Madmax

> Onnibus toimii ennakkoluulottomasti. Ja toisaalta Finnairille nuo lähilennot (Turku, Tampere, Lappeenranta) ovat aikamoinen pakkopulla  tappiollisia operoida, mutta kokonaisuutena kuitenkin tarpeellisia, kun matkustajat täyttävät sitten jatkolentoja. No, Lappeenrannan volyymit eivät riittäneet, mutta Turku ja Tampere ovat vielä olemassa. Entä jos Onni ja Finnair löisivät hynttyyt yhteen, ja bussivuoroille tulisi AY-koodit?
> 
> "Lennon" Turusta Lontooseen voisi ostaa Finnairin sivuilta, mutta eka pätkä olisikin "operated by Onnibus". Suurena etuna olisi lentoyhtiön huolenpitovelvollisuus, eli ei tarvitsisi jättää hirvittävän pitkiä varoaikoja, sillä bussin myöhästyessä Finnair buukkaisi automaattisesti seuraavalle lennolle. Finnair-bussilippuun voisi kuulua aina Priority-lähtöselvitys ja -turvatarkastus Helsingissä, jolloin huoli pitkistä jonoista Helsingissä jää pois. Maakuntalentoaseman käytön suurin etu kun taitaa olla se, että sinne voi tulla todella myöhään, jopa alle puoli tuntia ennen koneen lähtöä, sillä jonoja ei ole. Paluusuunnassa jäisi pois myös myöhästymisriski  jos kone on puoli tuntia myöhässä, mikä ei ole ollenkaan tavatonta, voi olla että viimeinen bussi on jo lähtenyt. Codesharessa Finnair hoitaisi kuljetuksen joka tapauksessa (tai teoriassa maksaisi hotelliyön).
> 
> 
> Mitä tästä ajattelevat Turun ja Tampereen alueilla asuvat jlf:läiset lentomatkustajat? Houkuttelisiko tällainen Onnilla Lennolle -palvelu? Hinnaltaan se kai olisi menopaluussa muutaman kympin edullisempi kuin lento+lento.



Tässähän ei ole hirveästi uutta koska esim Paunu toimi yhteistyössä Finnairin kanssa kelpuuttaen lentoliput Tampereelle. Ja tuo hirivibussin strategia minimoida pysähdykset tarkoittaa sitä että kaupungissakin on pitkä matka sinne mistä hirvibussi lähtee.

----------


## vristo

Esimerkki matkojen yhdistämisestä:

Menin heinäkuussa Ruotsissa Göteborgista Tukholmaan MTR-Express-junalla. Erinomainen junakyyti. Matkaa ostaessani huomasi, että olisi voinut samalla varata Über-taksin rautatieasemalta jatkokohteeseen. Itseasiassa kookkaita Über-mainoksia oli ympäri junaa.

Ohessa pari kuvaa:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/92jcbcdsfd...85121.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3l08okz4mo...22326.jpg?dl=0

----------


## antti

Luulisi kuitenkin Finnairin mieluummin suunnittelevan yhteistyötä Pohjolan Liikenteen kanssa, kun on samoja osakkeenomistajiakin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Luulisi kuitenkin Finnairin mieluummin suunnittelevan yhteistyötä Pohjolan Liikenteen kanssa, kun on samoja osakkeenomistajiakin.


Jos näin, miksei sitä ole tehty jo 20 vuotta sitten? Tuollainen lentobussicodeshare, jopa lentoyhtiöiden itse operoimat bussit, olivat arkipäivää Euroopassa jo silloin. Luulenkin, että tämä vaatii ennakkoluulottomuutta bussioperaattorilta, ja sitä ei oikein ole tahtonut perinteisiltä firmoilta vielä löytyä.

On muuten jännää, miten lentopuolella nuo kumppanuudet ja allianssit lopulta merkitsevät hirvittävän vähän, vaikka mainospuheista muuta kuvittelisi. Yhtiöt omistavat toisiaan ristiin, mutta eivät suinkaan välttämättä allianssirajojen sisällä, vaikka yhteistyötä julkisuudessa hehkutettaisiin. Ja niin vaan ostaa vaikkapa Finnair maapalvelut iloisesti veriseltä kilpailijaltaan Lufthansalta Bangkokissa  ilmeisesti kilpailijan hinta-laatusuhde vastaa Finnairin tarpeisiin paremmin kuin kumppaniyhtiön tai kolmannen osapuolen tarjoama palvelu.




> Tässähän ei ole hirveästi uutta koska esim Paunu toimi yhteistyössä Finnairin kanssa kelpuuttaen lentoliput Tampereelle. Ja tuo hirivibussin strategia minimoida pysähdykset tarkoittaa sitä että kaupungissakin on pitkä matka sinne mistä hirvibussi lähtee.


Ei ole kuitenkaan codeshare-sopimusta, eli se bussi ei ole "lentokone". Niinpä tuo huolenpitovelvoite ei synny, mikä vaatii aikapuskuria Helsinkiin. Eikä ole prioritypalveluja, mikä vaatii lisää aikapuskuria. Juuri tässä piilee se todellisen yhteistyön hyöty  tietysti tuo yhdistelmälippukin on ihan hyvä juttu sinänsä.

Ideaalimaailmassa bussiasemalla voisi hoitaa lähtöselvityksenkin niin, että Helsingissä ei tarvitsisi kuin raahata laukku lähtöaulan hihnalle ja mennä suoraan turvan läpi portille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei ole kuitenkaan codeshare-sopimusta, eli se bussi ei ole "lentokone". Niinpä tuo huolenpitovelvoite ei synny, mikä vaatii aikapuskuria Helsinkiin. Eikä ole prioritypalveluja, mikä vaatii lisää aikapuskuria. Juuri tässä piilee se todellisen yhteistyön hyöty  tietysti tuo yhdistelmälippukin on ihan hyvä juttu sinänsä.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta, onko jossakin matkatavaranluovutukseen ja turvatarkastukseen prioritypalveluja codeshare-junilla tai -busseilla saapuville? Ja vieläpä niin, että sen ansiosta luvattaisiin lyhyempi saapumisaika lentokentälle ennen lennon lähtöä?

Huolenpitovelvoite tulee kyllä äkkiä kalliiksi lentoyhtiölle tuloihin nähden, jos liityntäbussimatkasta veloitetaan vain pieni summa. Suomeen palatessa ongelmaa ei ole, jos busseja menee riittävän usein, sitten vaan matkustaja pistetään menemään seuraavalla bussilla. Suomesta lähtiessä on kuitenkin lentoyhtiölle kallis ongelma, jos matkustaja myöhästyy lennolta.

Vaikka liityntäbussi ei voittaisikaan liityntälentoa edes Tampereelle ja Turkuun matka-ajassa, niin vuorovälillä tilanteen voi saada jo aika tasoihin. Tampereelle ja Turkuun menee Helsingistä neljä päivittäistä lentoa (lauantaisin kolme) ja vaikka ne onkin aikataulutettu palvelemaan jatkoyhteyksiä, niin vaihtoajat eivät tietenkään voi aina olla optimaalisia, kun lentoja on noin vähän. Jatkolennot Tampereelle ja Turkuun lähtevät vasta saapuvien lentojen aallon päätteeksi ja jos oma lento Helsinkiin sattuu saapumaan aallon alkupuolella, niin helposti tulee tunnin ylimääräinen odotus, joka syökin jo lennon aikahyödyn.

Itse suhtaudun vähän epäillen siihen, olisiko OnniBus-tyylinen halpabussikonsepti oikea korvaamaan Finnairin lentoja. Jos lentoja korvataan bussilla, niin bussissa matkustusmukavuuden pitäisi olla vähintään lentokoneen luokkaa, mieluummin parempi. Joku Lux Express -tyylinen konsepti voisi toimia paljon paremmin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, onko jossakin matkatavaranluovutukseen ja turvatarkastukseen prioritypalveluja codeshare-junilla tai -busseilla saapuville?


Mä en ainakaan ole tällaista kohdannut. Prio on yleensä varattu ylempien matkustusluokkien matkustajille ja kanta-asiakasohjelmien tasokorttien haltijoille. Joskus prion voi myös ostaa rahalla. Mutta sehän on lentoyhtiöstä kiinni, joten mitään estettä sille ei ole, että codeshare-bussin lipulla pääsisi prioritytiskille. Käytännössä kaikilla vähänkin enemmän lentävillä turkulaisilla ja tamperelaisilla (liike)matkustajilla on kyllä vähintään alin tasokortti, jolla nuo prioritypalvelut jo saa, eli siinä mielessä koko asialla taitaa olla käytännön merkitystä vain lähinnä kerran vuodessa Teneriffalle lähtijöille  joilla yleensä on aikaa sen kerran kun lentävät.




> Ja vieläpä niin, että sen ansiosta luvattaisiin lyhyempi saapumisaika lentokentälle ennen lennon lähtöä?


Tavallaan. Esimerkiksi JFK:lla Finnair suosittelee turistiluokan matkustajia saapumaan kolme tuntia ja prioritymatkustajia kaksi tuntia ennen koneen lähtöä. Nuo suositukset ovat vähän hassuja, oikeasti lähtöselvitys pannaan kiinni 40 minuuttia ennen koneen lähtöä ja turvan priorityjonosta pääsee läpi minuuteissa.




> Huolenpitovelvoite tulee kyllä äkkiä kalliiksi lentoyhtiölle tuloihin nähden, jos liityntäbussimatkasta veloitetaan vain pieni summa. Suomeen palatessa ongelmaa ei ole, jos busseja menee riittävän usein, sitten vaan matkustaja pistetään menemään seuraavalla bussilla. Suomesta lähtiessä on kuitenkin lentoyhtiölle kallis ongelma, jos matkustaja myöhästyy lennolta.


Niinhän se tulee. Uskoisin, että jos bussiaikataulut laaditaan järkevästi, niin liityntäbussi on kuitenkin vähemmän epäsäännöllinen kuin liityntälento. Jos lennolla tulee, ja se lento on aikataulutettu saapumaan 35 minuuttia ennen jatkolennon lähtöä, niin kyllä siinäkin on ainekset kasassa...




> Itse suhtaudun vähän epäillen siihen, olisiko OnniBus-tyylinen halpabussikonsepti oikea korvaamaan Finnairin lentoja. Jos lentoja korvataan bussilla, niin bussissa matkustusmukavuuden pitäisi olla vähintään lentokoneen luokkaa, mieluummin parempi. Joku Lux Express -tyylinen konsepti voisi toimia paljon paremmin.


Tästä olen vähän eri mieltä. Ei lentäminen ole enää mitään glamouria, siellä istutaan sillit suolassa ahtaissa penkeissä ja juodaan lisämaksuton murukahvi. Kotimaassa ei bisnesluokkaakaan ole. Toisin sanoen kaukobussi on kyllä minusta ihan verrannollinen lentokoneeseen nyt jo. Onnilla en kuitenkaan ole matkustanut  onko bussien sisustus tavallisesta kaukobussista poikkeava?

Toisaalta on tietysti niinkin, että jos OnniFlyer ja Finnair alkaisivat yhteistyöhön, niin silloinhan Flyer-bussit sisustettaisiin sen mukaan, mitä yhdessä sovitaan. Ehkä Onni olisi vain (näkymätön) operaattori ja bussit maalattaisiin Finnairin väreihin, sisustettaisiin väljemmin ja varusteltaisiin vaikka kuumajuoma-automaatilla.

Minua harmittaa se, ettei kehäradan vaihdeyhteyksiä ole tehty niin, että voisi ajaa vaikkapa OnniRailFlyer-junia Turusta Helsinki-Vantaan kautta Tampereelle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä tästä ajattelevat Turun ja Tampereen alueilla asuvat jlf:läiset lentomatkustajat? Houkuttelisiko tällainen Onnilla Lennolle -palvelu? Hinnaltaan se kai olisi menopaluussa muutaman kympin edullisempi kuin lento+lento.


Joskus kauan sitten nuorempana lähdin työmatkoille Pirkkalasta 6.15-6.35 välillä lähteneillä lennoilla. Nykyään olen luopunut siitä tavasta. En innosta saada sydänkohtausta tms., kun joutuu heräämään klo 4.00 maissa. Ja olen vielä voimakkaasti iltarytminen, mihin suuntaan ajaa nykyinen työkin, jossa olen jatkuvasti tekemisissä Amerikan suuntaan. Monesti yöunet ennen aamulentoa jäivät 1-2 tuntiin. 3 tuntia oli jo hyvä suoritus. Ja olo oli sen mukainen.

Eurooppaan matkustan iltapäivälennoilla jotka lähtevät Vantaalta klo 16 tienoilla. 2012-2014 oli kahden vuoden putki reissuja Saksaan lähes joka toinen viikko. Alkuvaiheessa kuljin liittymälennoilla, mutta joskus oli vaikeuksia saada paikkoja kumpaankin suuntaan. Lisäksi paljon matkustaessa rupesi usein joutumaan ATR:llä ikäviin turbulenssisäihin. Kun vielä tajusin kuinka paljon halvempia Helsingistä hinnoitellut lennot olivat, vaihdoin Paunun busseihin. Sama iltapäiväaikataulu toimii myös kaukolennoilla: Chicagoon lähtö on klo 17 jälkeen, New Yorkiin klo 14 jälkeen ja (lomailua ajatellen  :Very Happy:  ) Tokioon klo 17 jälkeen. Kaukolennoilta paluu on iltapäivällä, jolloin yhteyksiä on hyvin, ja Paunu kuljettaa käytännössä noin läpi yön vaikka palaisi Euroopasta myöhäislennolla. Toimii hyvin.

Eli käytännössä olen jo useamman vuoden käyttänyt bussiyhteyksiä vaikka lentoja vielä lennetäänkin. Jos Onnibus aloittaa lentobussivuorot myös Tampereelta, tilanne vain paranee, kun hinnat laskevat. Junayhteyttä olen kaipaillut pitkään, mutta Onnin konsepti saattaa olla hintojen ansiosta lentojunantappaja -- elleivät sitten ryhdy itse liikennöimään sitä?

Lentoyhtiön huolenpitovelvollisuutta en ole kaivannut. Se nostaisi hintoja melko varmasti, eikä käytännössä nytkään ole tullut jäätyä loukkuun Vantaalle niin ettei pian pääsisi jo matkalle kotia kohti. (Joskus kun oli liittymälentovaraus, Finnair kieltämättä kuljetti muutamaan kertaan taksilla Tampereelle, mutta ei se paljon poikennut Paunun kyydistä, kun oli pikkubussitaksi lastattu täyteen matkustajia.)

P.S. Sinänsä en ihan ymmärrä kommenttia että Pirkkalan kenttä olisi hankalan/pitkän matkan päässä. Joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat surkeat, se on totta. Mutta taksilla (tai miksei autollakin jos vielä auto olisi) täältä kotoa Pispalasta kestää muistaakseni n. 12 minuuttia kentälle. Lähes koko matka poislukien ensimmäinen puolisen kilometriä ja Lentoasematietä Pirkkalassa on moottoritietä (Nokian moottoritietä Pispalan Heseltä Pitkäniemen ETL:ään, mistä vt 3 Lentoasematien ETL:ään). Eikä se matka keskustastakaan mahdottomia kestä, eikä Hervannasta, Kaukajärveltä tms. Näistäkin paikoista kun pujahtaa kehämoottoritielle niin on nopeasti perillä kentällä.

----------


## JT

Nyt kun Onnibus avaa Turun suunnalta yhteyden Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle, voitaisiin tätä reittiä jatkaa myöhemmin hyvin ainakin Lahteen saakka. Tällöin saadaan yhteys Lahden suunnasta Helsinki-Vantaalle ja lisäksi suora yhteys Turun ja Lahden välille. Se olisi muuten puoli tuntia nopeampi kuin Koiviston Auton vuorot Hämeenlinnan kautta, kun Turku - Helsinki-Vantaa -matka-aikaan 2 tuntia lisätään reilu tunti. 

Jos ja kun Tampereen suunnasta avataan reitti Helsinki-Vantaalle, sitä voitaisiin jatkaa Porvooseen ja Kotkaan. Lentokenttäyhteyksien lisäksi tämä "heiluri" tarjoaisi suorat yhteydet Porvoosta Hämeenlinnaan ja Tampereelle sekä Kotkasta Hämeenlinnaan.

Ja, jos oikein kysyntää riittää, voisi kolmas heiluri toimia kakkostien ja kutostien välillä Porin suunnasta Helsinki-Vantaan kautta Kouvolan suuntaan.

----------


## iiko

> Ideaalimaailmassa bussiasemalla voisi hoitaa lähtöselvityksenkin niin, että Helsingissä ei tarvitsisi kuin raahata laukku lähtöaulan hihnalle ja mennä suoraan turvan läpi portille.


Ainakin Hong Kongissa metron Central Stationilla, josta lentokenttäjunakin lähtee, pystyy halutessaan tekemään täyden lähtöselvityksen lennolle, eli luovuttamaan laukutkin lennolle. Toki vaatinee jonkinlaiset turvakriteerit sille, ettei matkalla tule ylimääräisiä laukkuja kyytiin...

----------


## tlajunen

> Toki vaatinee jonkinlaiset turvakriteerit sille, ettei matkalla tule ylimääräisiä laukkuja kyytiin...


Ne tagit siinä kahvassa.  :Smile:

----------


## markus1979

Näemmä SuperBussin entistä kalustoa nyt ajossa, tosin ilman teippejä:

----------


## kuukanko

> Onnilla en kuitenkaan ole matkustanut  onko bussien sisustus tavallisesta kaukobussista poikkeava?
> 
> Toisaalta on tietysti niinkin, että jos OnniFlyer ja Finnair alkaisivat yhteistyöhön, niin silloinhan Flyer-bussit sisustettaisiin sen mukaan, mitä yhdessä sovitaan. Ehkä Onni olisi vain (näkymätön) operaattori ja bussit maalattaisiin Finnairin väreihin, sisustettaisiin väljemmin ja varusteltaisiin vaikka kuumajuoma-automaatilla.


OnniBusin sisustus suhtautuu perinteisiin kaukobusseihin vähän kuin charter-lentoyhtiöt reittilentoyhtiöihin. Penkkejä on laitettu niin tiiviiseen kuin niitä vain saa eli pienet naiset mahtuvat istumaan mukavasti, mutta jo normaalikokoisella miehellä polvet ottavat kiinni edellä olevaan penkkiin. Penkeissä ei ole taitettavia pöytiä eikä lehtitaskua, johon voisi laittaa esim. juomapullon, vaan kaikki käsimatkatavarat on säilytettävä joko lattialla (siinä muutenkin pienessä jalkatilassa) tai sitten hattuhyllyllä (ihan ok käytäväpaikalla istuessa, mutta ikkunapaikalta sinne ei pääse käsiksi kesken matkan). Kelpaa satunnaiselle turistille tai viikonlopuksi kotipaikkakunnalle menevälle opiskelijalle, mutta ei bisnesmatkustajalle.

Tuo kuvailemasi yhteistyö tarkoittaisi, että Finnair-yhteistyössä olevat bussit olisivat ihan erillisiä normaalista OnniBus-tarjonnasta. Silloin niitä Tampereen ja Turun Finnair-busseja voisi operoida hyvin mikä tahansa yhtiö, ei sen tarvitsisi olla OnniBus. Erillisillä Finnair-busseilla vuoroväli jäisi kuitenkin harvemmaksi kuin junien tai bussien lentokenttäyhteyksillä, mikä söisi niiden kilpailukykyä.

----------


## Sakke100

> Penkkejä on laitettu niin tiiviiseen kuin niitä vain saa eli pienet naiset mahtuvat istumaan mukavasti, mutta jo normaalikokoisella miehellä polvet ottavat kiinni edellä olevaan penkkiin.


Ei aivan ole koko totuus. Altanoissa on väljempi jalkatila ja Astromegoissakin tietyillä paikoilla.

----------


## Jykke

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, onko jossakin matkatavaranluovutukseen ja turvatarkastukseen prioritypalveluja codeshare-junilla tai -busseilla saapuville?


 Wienissä voi CAT junalla jättää laukkuja ja tehdä lähtötarkastuksen Wien Mitten asemalla. Laukut lastataan tämän jälkeen junan suljettuun tavaraosastoon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Wienissä voi CAT junalla jättää laukkuja ja tehdä lähtötarkastuksen Wien Mitten asemalla. Laukut lastataan tämän jälkeen junan suljettuun tavaraosastoon.


Joo, noita matkatavaran jättömahdollisuuksiahan ennen lentokenttää on vähän siellä sun täällä. Aikanaan oli Helsingissäkin, silloisessa Töölön Inter-Continentalissa oli Finnairin sisäänkirjautumistiski. Matkatavarat kuljetettiin sieltä Finnair-bussilla lentokentälle sinetöidyssä osastossa. Tuo on kuitenkin vähän eri konsepti kuin se, että tietyllä bussilla tai junalla tuleville olisi priority-matkatavaratiski ja -turvatarkastus lentokentällä (tosin joillakin lentokentillä on erilliset matkatavaratiskit juna- tai metroaseman kohdalla).

Mikään ei tietysti estäisi matkatavaranjättöä lähtöpaikan bussiasemalla. Nykyään se voitaisiin varmaan järjestää niinkin, että bussissa olisi matkatavaralipukkeiden tulostuslaite ja bussinkuljettaja voisi hoitaa matkatavaroiden käsittelyn. Turvatarkastus pitäisi kuitenkin olla vasta lentokentällä.

----------


## Sakke100

> Näemmä SuperBussin entistä kalustoa nyt ajossa, tosin ilman teippejä:



F361 VZC-561 näytti olevan jo Suomi-teipeissä, joku toinen VZC vielä teippaamaton.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBus teki maaliskuussa päättyneellä tilikaudella 1,3 miljoonan liikevoiton 24 miljoonan liikevaihdolla. Kauppalehden uutinen

----------


## Andelin

Aikamoinen temppu kun punaiset bussit keräävät matkustajia Porvoo-Helsinki-pendelöintilinjalle antamalla ilmaismatkoja heille jotka näyttävät kilpailijan Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausikorttia. Tosin runsaan viikon ajan mutta kuitenkin. Tällaisestä kampanjoinnista todennäköisesti maksettava alvit ja ottettava riski että Kilpailuvirasto syynää. Seuraavaksi alennuksia K-kaupassa heilauttamalla S-korttia.

https://www.ostnyland.fi/artikel/nu-...bus-for-langt/

----------


## 339-DF

> Aikamoinen temppu kun punaiset bussit keräävät matkustajia Porvoo-Helsinki-pendelöintilinjalle antamalla ilmaismatkoja heille jotka näyttävät kilpailijan Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausikorttia. Tosin runsaan viikon ajan mutta kuitenkin. Tällaisestä kampanjoinnista todennäköisesti maksettava alvit ja ottettava riski että Kilpailuvirasto syynää. Seuraavaksi alennuksia K-kaupassa heilauttamalla S-korttia.
> 
> https://www.ostnyland.fi/artikel/nu-...bus-for-langt/


Ymmärrän hyvin, että totutusta poikkeava markkinointi hämmentää ja vihastuttaa vanhoja toimijoita. Mutta mitä tarkoitat alvilla? Jos lippu on 0 niin alv on 0. Kilpailuvirastoa tuskin viikon kampanja kiinnostaa. Eihän Onnibus mitään kiellettyä tee.

Monet lentoyhtiöt tekevät joko kampanjaluonteisesti tai jatkuvasti samaa siinä mielessä, että jos on tasokortti kilpailijalle, niin sillä saa automaattisesti tasokortin etuineen toiselta yhtiöltä. Samoin matkailualalla on erilaisia hintatakuita: osta meidän kautta niin taataan edullisin hinta, jos löydät muualta halvemman, korvaamme erotuksen ja saat vielä xxx lisäedun. Onhan näitä.

----------


## JaM

> Jos lippu on 0 niin alv on 0.


Ei ole. Matkustelin taannoin jonkin verran erään bussiyhtiön tarjoamilla ilmaislipuilla. Kun kuski löi lipun kassaan tulostui kuitti, jossa matkan hinnaksi tuli 0 euroa mutta alvin osuus ei ollut 0 euroa vaan summa joka olisi ollut 10 prosenttia noin 10-15 euron summasta.

----------


## dreamy83

Millä tavalla tuo kilpailijan kortin "hyväksyminen" ei kampanjaluontoisesti olisi sallittua? Kyllähän kaupassakin maistatetaan Valion jogurtteja, vaikka esittelijän vierestä löytyy heti Ingmanin jogurtteja. Onhan teleoperaattoritkin vuosikaudet erilaisin tempauksin poimineet asiakkaita toinen toisiltaan ja lentoyhtiöt antavat halvimman hinnan takuita jne.

Porvoon Liikenteen / KA-yhtymän ei nyt kannattaisi olla turhan herkkähipiäinen vaan sen tulisi itsekin lähteä lyömään kierroksia kilpailuun ja haalimaan asiakkaita.

----------


## Andelin

> Ei ole. Matkustelin taannoin jonkin verran erään bussiyhtiön tarjoamilla ilmaislipuilla. Kun kuski löi lipun kassaan tulostui kuitti, jossa matkan hinnaksi tuli 0 euroa mutta alvin osuus ei ollut 0 euroa vaan summa joka olisi ollut 10 prosenttia noin 10-15 euron summasta.


 Juu, ei ole. Meidän firmassamme mediatuotteen tilausta ei voi antaa ilmaislahjana alvittomasti.




> Kyllähän kaupassakin maistatetaan Valion jogurtteja, vaikka esittelijän vierestä löytyy heti Ingmanin jogurtteja.


 Tässähän analogia pikemminkin olisi, että jos voit osoittaa olevasi Ingmanin tukkuasiakas, saat Valion jogurttia ilmaiseksi.

----------


## JaM

Porvoon Liikenteen pitäisi vastata tähän suoralta kädeltä kuljettamalla ilmaiseksi kaikki ne joilla on näyttää Onnirider sovellus puhelimestaan. Hyvin simppeliä. Ja pienellä palaveerauksella Porvoon Liikenne olis voinu tämän älytä ja tähän varautuakin jo ennakkoon.

----------


## MJG

> Mutta mitä tarkoitat alvilla? Jos lippu on 0 niin alv on 0.


Ehei. Peliin astuvat arvonlisäverotuksen pykälät omaan käyttöön ottamisesta ja alivastikkeellisesta myynnistä. Vähäisessä määrin ja luetelluissa tapauksissa sitä voi tehdä verotta, mutta isommissa kampanjoissa ei.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehei. Peliin astuvat arvonlisäverotuksen pykälät omaan käyttöön ottamisesta ja alivastikkeellisesta myynnistä. Vähäisessä määrin ja luetelluissa tapauksissa sitä voi tehdä verotta, mutta isommissa kampanjoissa ei.


Täytyi käydä tutustumassa, useammastakin syystä. Täältä https://www.vero.fi/fi-FI/Syventavat...en_luovu(9975) löytyy kohtuullisen seikkaperäiset ohjeet. Niiden perusteella arvioisin, että Onnin viikon kestävästä kampanjasta ei synny alv-velvoitetta ilmaiseksi päästettyjen osalta. Tilanne olisi eri, jos käytäntö olisi jatkuva ja jos voitaisiin esim. osoittaa, että volyymi on sen verran suuri, että se aiheuttaisi kustannusten lisääntymistä.

Pitäisiköhän HSL:n muuten maksaa alv pummilla matkustajista? Tai 06-vuotiaista lapsista taikka sokeista? Jos ei, niin miksi ei?  :Smile:

----------


## j-lu

> Ehei. Peliin astuvat arvonlisäverotuksen pykälät omaan käyttöön ottamisesta ja alivastikkeellisesta myynnistä. Vähäisessä määrin ja luetelluissa tapauksissa sitä voi tehdä verotta, mutta isommissa kampanjoissa ei.


Ei sinänsä yllätä, että Suomessa verottaja perii veroa tuotetusta arvonlisästä, laskuttaa tuottaja arvonlisää asiakkaalta tai ei. 

Odotan hetkeä, jolloin verottaja myös päättää tuotetun arvonlisän arvon. Miettikäähän, kuinka paljon veroja jää saamatta, kun myydään bussilippuja liian halvalla. Verottajan kannattaisi puuttua välittömästi tilanteeseen ja alkaa laskuttaa ALVia Onnibusilta Matkahuollon taulukkohinnaston mukaan. Ei täällä miten vaan voi olla!

----------


## Kani

Saatiinhan tästä sääntösuomivollotus vol. 5578, kun oikein lietsouduttiin uhriutumaan pahan holhousyhteiskunnan aiheuttamaan vääryydentunteeseen.

Tämän viestin lukeminen oli teille ilmaista (ja hyödytöntä eli arvonlisätöntä).

----------


## hana

> Saatiinhan tästä sääntösuomivollotus vol. 5578, kun oikein lietsouduttiin uhriutumaan pahan holhousyhteiskunnan aiheuttamaan vääryydentunteeseen.
> 
> Tämän viestin lukeminen oli teille ilmaista (ja hyödytöntä eli arvonlisätöntä).


Mietin ihan samaa. Ei minulle kyllä tullut tästä kampanjasta ekana mieleen arvonlisävero vaan se, että hyvä vaan kun on mielikuvitusta markkinoinnissa.

----------


## samulih

Vähän niinkuin Uber joka lainaa kuskeilleen rahat että saavat hienot autot mutta kohta ei ole hommia kun on robotit kuskeina.....

----------


## kuukanko

> Porvoon Liikenteen pitäisi vastata tähän suoralta kädeltä kuljettamalla ilmaiseksi kaikki ne joilla on näyttää Onnirider sovellus puhelimestaan.


Porvoon Liikenne ei hyötyisi siitä oikein mitään. OnniBusille kampanja on keino houkutella uusia asiakkaita, koska ne joilla on tällä hetkellä voimassaoleva kuukausilippu Porvoon Liikenteelle eivät muuten kokeilisikaan OnniBusin palveluja. OnniBus tietysti toivoo, että kokeiltuaan OnniBusia nämä Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausilipun haltijat ostaisivat seuraavan kuukausilippunsa OB:lle. OB:lla taas tuskin on vielä montaa kanta-asiakasta tuolla reitillä ja veikaanpa että heistä kaikki tuntevat Porvoon Liikenteen palvelun sisällön, joten tutustumistarjous ei auttaisi Porvoon Liikennettä ollenkaan.

Sinänsä tämä on kyllä ihan uudenlainen veto OB:ltä. Pikavuoroliikenteessä OB on ainakin puhunut kuinka he ovat saaneet matkustajansa kasvattamalla matkustuksen kokonaiskakkua. Nyt tässä tapauksessa OB taas yrittää ihan suoraan saada matkustajia kilpailijan busseista. Näitä tällaisia temppujahan Brian Souter on harrastanut aikanaan paljonkin Britanniassa ajaakseen kilpailijansa konkurssiin.

----------


## tkp

> Porvoon Liikenne ei hyötyisi siitä oikein mitään. OnniBusille kampanja on keino houkutella uusia asiakkaita, koska ne joilla on tällä hetkellä voimassaoleva kuukausilippu Porvoon Liikenteelle eivät muuten kokeilisikaan OnniBusin palveluja. OnniBus tietysti toivoo, että kokeiltuaan OnniBusia nämä Porvoon Liikenteen kuukausilipun haltijat ostaisivat seuraavan kuukausilippunsa OB:lle. OB:lla taas tuskin on vielä montaa kanta-asiakasta tuolla reitillä ja veikaanpa että heistä kaikki tuntevat Porvoon Liikenteen palvelun sisällön, joten tutustumistarjous ei auttaisi Porvoon Liikennettä ollenkaan.


Porvoon liikenteen kuukausilippu muistaakseni käy myös paikallisliikenteessä? Joten sellainen matkustaja joka ensiksi tulee paikallisliikenteellä keskustaan ja vaihtaa Helsinkiin menevään autoon ei varmaankaan saa mitään hyötyä siitä että vaihtaisi OB:n autoon.

----------


## j-lu

Kertooko keskustelijoista, vai valtiosta, että




> sääntösuomivollotus vol. 5578


En tiä.

----------


## Tuomas

> Pitäisiköhän HSL:n muuten maksaa alv pummilla matkustajista? Tai 06-vuotiaista lapsista taikka sokeista? Jos ei, niin miksi ei?


Ainakin minä maksan arvonlisäveron osuuden vapaalipustani, mutta en toisaalta tiedä, kenen pussiin se lopulta päätyy.

----------


## tkp

> Ainakin minä maksan arvonlisäveron osuuden vapaalipustani, mutta en toisaalta tiedä, kenen pussiin se lopulta päätyy.


Kuin myös Tampereella maksetaan 0 maksavasta vapaalipusta ALV.

----------


## Rehtori

> Ainakin minä maksan arvonlisäveron osuuden vapaalipustani, mutta en toisaalta tiedä, kenen pussiin se lopulta päätyy.


Maksatko oikeasti arvonlisäveron vai verotusarvon?

----------


## Samppa

> Ainakin minä maksan arvonlisäveron osuuden vapaalipustani, mutta en toisaalta tiedä, kenen pussiin se lopulta päätyy.


Vapaalippu on työsuhde-etu, jota verotetaan. Tänä vuonna esim. seutulippu työsuhde-etuna tarkoittaa sitä, että verottaja lisää verotettavaan tuloon 37,50 /kk. Veroa tuosta joutuu maksamaan n. 10 e/kk.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vapaalippu on työsuhde-etu, jota verotetaan.


Pääsääntöisesti noin. Kuljettajat ja muu liikennöitsijöiden palveluksessa oleva liikennehenkilökunta ovat kuitenkin poikkeus tähän. Verohallinnon tulkinta on, että he tarvitsevat vapaalippua työtehtävissään, jolloin se ei ole verotettava etuus. Arvonlisävero palvelun omaan käyttöön ottamisesta pitää kuitenkin maksaa. Jotkut työnantajat maksavat sen itse ja jotkut perivät sen vapaalipun haltijalta.

----------


## Andelin

Tietääkö joku onko Onnibusin rahoitus Suomessa täysin riihikuivaa skottirahaa + vähemmistöläisten investointeja? Vain onko firma sidoksissa myös suomalaisiin rahoituslaitoksiin ja pankkeihin? Ehkä tätä on pohdittu aikaisemmin foorumilla, en vain äkkiseltään löydä, kun kaverin kanssa tuossa funtsittiin sitä asiaa.

----------


## Rasbelin

Onnibus-touhua seurannut aika hiljaa, enkä ole koskaan oikein aiheesta sanonut mitään. Kun kerran joskun tämän viestiketjun aloitinkin, niin nyt kun tätä Onnibus-yhtiötä ja sen aiheuttamaa markkinatilanteen muutosta on seurattu jo jonkin aikaa, niin lienee aika lausua jotain itsekin.

Mielestäni tässä koko Onnibusin käynnistämässä markkinaosuuksien ja liikennöintimallien mullistuksessa on lähinnä kaksi voittoa, jos jotain sellaisia haluaa nimetä. Ensinnäkin se, että halvimman hinnan etsijät pääsevät nyt "nauttimaan" halutessaan taskurahalla Helsinki-Oulu/Rovaniemi/joku muu kaukainen paikka -bussimatkoista, siinä missä ennen piti moisesta "mukavuudesta" maksaa esim. Gold Linelle monia kymmeniä euroja (50-70  ainakin). Ts. halpoja matkoja on saatavilla sentinvenyttäjille ja bussimatkailusta on tullut tuulipukuystävällistä, eli nyt se tuntuu halvalta oikeastikin, vaikka laskennallisesti oli jo aiemmin halpaa henkilöautoilun reaalikuluihin nähden. (Tästä ylipäätänsä koko Onnibus-myllytys on lähtenyt, plus eräiden herrojen mediataktikoinnista.) Sitten se toinen voitto on se, että Etelä-Suomessa, kohtuullisten bussimatkojen etäisyyksillä, on syntynyt markkinakilpailua hintojen ja vuorojen muodossa. Toistaiseksi tilanne on vielä hyvin otollinen Porvoon, Turun, Tampereen ja Kotkan kannalta, joskin väistämättä lähivuosina tulee tippumaan vuoroja pois, sillä vaikka jotkut liikkuvat nyt enemmän kuin ennen, niin ei se todellinen kysyntä kasva tarjonnan vuoksi. Liikkumistarve on kuitenkin tietty ja sitä ei voi saturoida määräänsä enempää. Esim. en minä tartu jokaiseen risteilytarjoukseen, kun sellainen tulee, vaikka kieltämättä se olisi halpaa ruokineenkin.

Killerpopilta tulikin varmaan kaikkein osuvin vastaus liittyen siihen kuka/ketkä on/ovat suurin/suurimmat häviäjä/t. Ei liene vaikeata päätellä kuka on käärinyt rahat ja miten kasvu on ollut mahdollista, jotta on päästy ns. aivan uudelle tasolle pelaamaan isolla pääomalla, ilman ulkopuolista taakkaa.

Jos ajatellaan asiakasta, niin eniten häviää pitkässä juoksussa se, joka matkustaa säännöllisesti (esim. 2 krt/vko Helsinki-Kotka), joka ei halua istua sillipurkissa, vaan ns. kuten ennenkin, ei halua seistä sateessa jollain epämääräisellä pysäkillä hevonkuusessa ja haluaisi valita vuoron vapaammin. Lisäksi häviävät perinteiset kausi- ja sarjakorttimatkustajat, jotka tuntuvat olevan Onnibusille toisarvoisia, eli heille ei ole mitään tuotetta. Okei, uusi OnniRider tuli nyt uuden Porvoon-reitin konseptiksi, mutta se on uusi käänne ja toisaalta itse karsastan vahvasti puhelimeen (eli todella vikaherkkään laitteeseen) sidottua arvokasta arkihyödykettä, jolla pitäisi myös voida matkustaa yhtä luotettavasti kuin paperilipulla tai matkakortilla. Samasta syystä en esim. avaa kotioveani puhelimella tai maksa puhelimella. Mielestäni KISS on varsin oivallinen oppi. Ylipäätänsä trendi on kuitenkin ollut se, että yksittäiset matkat ovat muodikasta ja edes menopaluuta ei enää suosita, eli sitä, että ostaa vähän enemmän kerralla - edes sen paluumatkan verran, jos ei kokonaisen kuukauden tai vuoden verran. Annankin siksi kanta-asiakasajattelusta tunnustuksen rautateille, sillä VR:n Veturi-kampanjat sarjalipuista ovat olleet mielestäni mielettömän hyvä juttu ja niitä pidän oikeasti matkustajaystävällisinä, eritoten kun voi varata paikan ja toisaalta varauksensa on voinut tarvittaessa peruuttaakin. Kunnon valinnanvapautta. Ekstra-luokan sarjalippu onkin tässä siis ollut käytössä edulliseen hintaan, ajatellen, että on aina saanut mukavan paikan ja suositussakin junassa on tilaa. Eko-luokan sarjalippuja on kanssa ollut ja nekin eteviksi todennut.

Asiakasuskollisuus ja sitouttaminen olisivat mielestäni Matkahuollon perinteisille lipunkantajille tai omille teille osittain erkaantuneille (PL/SL/KA) nyt sellainen juttu, joka kannattaisi ottaa huomioon. MH:n osalta annan tunnustuksen CityCity- ja Prepaid22-tuotteille, jotka ovat käteviä ja antavat parhaan hinnan sille, jolle se kuuluu, eli sitoutuneimmalle asiakkaalle, jonka hankintakustannus on yritykselle luonnollisesti alhaisin. Onnibusin logiikka palvelee toki satunnaismatkustajia, sillä hamutaan halvalla kertalipulla, nimellä ja tunnettavuudella jokainen mummolassa kävijä jne. Pendelöintiin en kuitenkaan koe mielekkääksi moista, eritoten kun en itse kaipaa tiettyihin vuoroihin sidottuja lippuja - saati, että haluaisin joka viikko ostaa erikseen jokaisen 1-10 matkaa.

Itselleni tuo hintajuttu ei ole ollut niin radikaali, sillä mielestäni jo SLHS:n 30 %:n alennuksella oli edullista mennä Tampere-Helsinki/Turku. Toki pidän itsekin näistä 5-10  halvoista hinnoista (joskus mennyt munkilla oikein 2 :lla Länskärillä) ja eritoten PL:n uudelle tarjonnalle nostan hattua, sillä bussien kyydissä on ollut mukavaa. Sopivasti jalkatilaa! Lisäksi ei mitään matalaa käytävää tai yläkertaan änkemistä. Ikävä piirre on ollut tuo tyhjyys, mutta toivottavasti PL jaksaa vielä ja saa tilanteen paranemaan. PL:n sarjaliputkin olen nyt löytänyt.

Eniten olen huolissani siitä, että miten käy tarjonnalle ja valinnanvapaudelle jatkossa? Käykö niin, että "ämpäriralliin" (SL:n Honkasen vertauskuva ilmaisista ämpäreistä oli osuva) suostuvat vievät muiden tarjonnan ja valinnanvapauden, sillä vuorot hiipuvat kun MH-kuviossa olevat vuorot eivät enää vedäkään yhtä paljon matkustajia kuin ennen, vaikka maksaisi 2-5? Esim. Hämeenlinnassa bussimatkustaja on häviäjä, jos Tampereelle ja Helsinkiin pääsisi vain jostain kadunvarsipysäkiltä. Samoin Ykköstiellä on Salo vaarassa jäädä paitsioon, jos Vainio hiipuu. Piihovi on lähinnä Ryanair-tyylistä ihmisten marssittamista Jumalan selän taaksen parin euron vuoksi. Noh, toisaalta se on hyvä esimerkki siitä miksi loppujen lopuksi ihmiset sahaavat vaikka omaa oksaansa, jos pääsee entistä halvemmalla. Sinänsä huvittavaa kyllä kukaan ei koskaan miellä sitä, että sen halvan lipun ostaneen vaimon/tyttöystävän/sukulaisen/ystävän kyydittäminen sinne jonnekin Onnibusia varten maksaa sekin.

Jos Onnibus lähtee oikeasti rahtiinkin mukaan, niin toivottavasti muistavat myös laittaa lopullisesti sordiinon päälle niille paronipuheillensa. Niistähän se oman vallankumouksellisuuden julkituonti lähti. Oltiin vähän kuin alan Robin Hood ja sitten lopulta kuitenkin haluttiin mukaan alan vuosikymmeniä vakiintuneeseen kuvioon, eli MH ja LAL?  :Very Happy:  Ei siinä, mielestäni se alkuperäinen Onnibus-konsepti oli hieno avaus ja siinä oli paljon kannatettavaa. Tästä nykyisestä laitoksesta en ole niinkään varma, eikä se ainakaan ole asiakkaiden etu, jos käy niin, että Onnibus paikoitellen jää ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Silloin on vaihtoehtona vain minimalistinen palvelu. Lisäksi lainsäädäntö on muuttunut, joten mitään monopolivelvoitteita ei ole. Niinpä palvelutaso voi olla ihan mitä tahansa.

Liputan hintakilpailun puolesta, mutta tärkeätä on todellinen valinnanmahdollisuus, eikä uusi bussialan tosiasiallinen monopolifirma, joka pelaa isolla pääomalla muut pihalle.

----------


## deepthroat

> Onnibus-touhua seurannut aika hiljaa, enkä ole koskaan oikein aiheesta sanonut mitään. Kun kerran joskun tämän viestiketjun aloitinkin, niin nyt kun tätä Onnibus-yhtiötä ja sen aiheuttamaa markkinatilanteen muutosta on seurattu jo jonkin aikaa, niin lienee aika lausua jotain itsekin.
> 
> Mielestäni tässä koko Onnibusin käynnistämässä markkinaosuuksien ja liikennöintimallien mullistuksessa on lähinnä kaksi voittoa, jos jotain sellaisia haluaa nimetä. Ensinnäkin se, että halvimman hinnan etsijät pääsevät nyt "nauttimaan" halutessaan taskurahalla Helsinki-Oulu/Rovaniemi/joku muu kaukainen paikka -bussimatkoista, siinä missä ennen piti moisesta "mukavuudesta" maksaa esim. Gold Linelle monia kymmeniä euroja (50-70  ainakin). Ts. halpoja matkoja on saatavilla sentinvenyttäjille ja bussimatkailusta on tullut tuulipukuystävällistä, eli nyt se tuntuu halvalta oikeastikin, vaikka laskennallisesti oli jo aiemmin halpaa henkilöautoilun reaalikuluihin nähden. (Tästä ylipäätänsä koko Onnibus-myllytys on lähtenyt, plus eräiden herrojen mediataktikoinnista.) Sitten se toinen voitto on se, että Etelä-Suomessa, kohtuullisten bussimatkojen etäisyyksillä, on syntynyt markkinakilpailua hintojen ja vuorojen muodossa. Toistaiseksi tilanne on vielä hyvin otollinen Porvoon, Turun, Tampereen ja Kotkan kannalta, joskin väistämättä lähivuosina tulee tippumaan vuoroja pois, sillä vaikka jotkut liikkuvat nyt enemmän kuin ennen, niin ei se todellinen kysyntä kasva tarjonnan vuoksi. Liikkumistarve on kuitenkin tietty ja sitä ei voi saturoida määräänsä enempää. Esim. en minä tartu jokaiseen risteilytarjoukseen, kun sellainen tulee, vaikka kieltämättä se olisi halpaa ruokineenkin.
> 
> Killerpopilta tulikin varmaan kaikkein osuvin vastaus liittyen siihen kuka/ketkä on/ovat suurin/suurimmat häviäjä/t. Ei liene vaikeata päätellä kuka on käärinyt rahat ja miten kasvu on ollut mahdollista, jotta on päästy ns. aivan uudelle tasolle pelaamaan isolla pääomalla, ilman ulkopuolista taakkaa.
> 
> Jos ajatellaan asiakasta, niin eniten häviää pitkässä juoksussa se, joka matkustaa säännöllisesti (esim. 2 krt/vko Helsinki-Kotka), joka ei halua istua sillipurkissa, vaan ns. kuten ennenkin, ei halua seistä sateessa jollain epämääräisellä pysäkillä hevonkuusessa ja haluaisi valita vuoron vapaammin. Lisäksi häviävät perinteiset kausi- ja sarjakorttimatkustajat, jotka tuntuvat olevan Onnibusille toisarvoisia, eli heille ei ole mitään tuotetta. Okei, uusi OnniRider tuli nyt uuden Porvoon-reitin konseptiksi, mutta se on uusi käänne ja toisaalta itse karsastan vahvasti puhelimeen (eli todella vikaherkkään laitteeseen) sidottua arvokasta arkihyödykettä, jolla pitäisi myös voida matkustaa yhtä luotettavasti kuin paperilipulla tai matkakortilla. Samasta syystä en esim. avaa kotioveani puhelimella tai maksa puhelimella. Mielestäni KISS on varsin oivallinen oppi. Ylipäätänsä trendi on kuitenkin ollut se, että yksittäiset matkat ovat muodikasta ja edes menopaluuta ei enää suosita, eli sitä, että ostaa vähän enemmän kerralla - edes sen paluumatkan verran, jos ei kokonaisen kuukauden tai vuoden verran. Annankin siksi kanta-asiakasajattelusta tunnustuksen rautateille, sillä VR:n Veturi-kampanjat sarjalipuista ovat olleet mielestäni mielettömän hyvä juttu ja niitä pidän oikeasti matkustajaystävällisinä, eritoten kun voi varata paikan ja toisaalta varauksensa on voinut tarvittaessa peruuttaakin. Kunnon valinnanvapautta. Ekstra-luokan sarjalippu onkin tässä siis ollut käytössä edulliseen hintaan, ajatellen, että on aina saanut mukavan paikan ja suositussakin junassa on tilaa. Eko-luokan sarjalippuja on kanssa ollut ja nekin eteviksi todennut.
> 
> Asiakasuskollisuus ja sitouttaminen olisivat mielestäni Matkahuollon perinteisille lipunkantajille tai omille teille osittain erkaantuneille (PL/SL/KA) nyt sellainen juttu, joka kannattaisi ottaa huomioon. MH:n osalta annan tunnustuksen CityCity- ja Prepaid22-tuotteille, jotka ovat käteviä ja antavat parhaan hinnan sille, jolle se kuuluu, eli sitoutuneimmalle asiakkaalle, jonka hankintakustannus on yritykselle luonnollisesti alhaisin. Onnibusin logiikka palvelee toki satunnaismatkustajia, sillä hamutaan halvalla kertalipulla, nimellä ja tunnettavuudella jokainen mummolassa kävijä jne. Pendelöintiin en kuitenkaan koe mielekkääksi moista, eritoten kun en itse kaipaa tiettyihin vuoroihin sidottuja lippuja - saati, että haluaisin joka viikko ostaa erikseen jokaisen 1-10 matkaa.
> ...


Tästä em. vuodatuksesta unohtui kyllä kaksi suurinta häviäjää, eli hieman pääteiden sivussa olevien kuntakeskusten ja taajamien asukkaat, joita vielä ennen OB-huumaa palveltiin tekemällä noin 5-min lenkkejä pääteiltä, kuten esimerkiksi Tampere-Jyväskylä välillä poikettiin Länngelmäellä, ent Länkipohja, Korpilahdella , Orivesikin Jämsän lisäksi taitaa olla liipasimella vuorojen nopeutuksessa. Hiemankin pääteiltä sivummalla asuvat entiset pikavuoroliikenteen käyttäjät ovat joutuneet siirtymään joko omien kulkuneuvojen käyttäjiksi kuntakeskuksista päätien pysäkeille tai sitten he matkustavat taksilla alusta loppuun saakka sen koko matkan, jonka he ennen istuivat linja-auton kyydissä.
Toinen todella suuri häviäjä on valtiovalta. Lippujen hinnat ovat kilpailun myötä syöksyneet alaspäin ja niistä saatava arvonlisäverotuotto on kutistunut huomattavan pieneksi. Ja jos ja kun OB toimii samaan tyyliin, kuin muutkin ulkomaalaisomistuksessa olevat veroparatiisiyhtiöt, niin yrityksen koko tulos taitanee mennä yhtiölainojen maksuun ja konserniavustuksiin, joten yhteisöverotuototkin jäävät varsin olemattomiksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toinen todella suuri häviäjä on valtiovalta. Lippujen hinnat ovat kilpailun myötä syöksyneet alaspäin ja niistä saatava arvonlisäverotuotto on kutistunut huomattavan pieneksi.


Eipäs unohdeta kolikon toista puolta. Halvat bussiliput vähentävät huomattavasti verotuksssa haettuja työmatkavähennyksiä. Minä kerään vuoden liput yhteen ja summaan todelliset kulut vähennyksen pohjaksi. No, pikku summia nuo ovat kun en joudu käymään työpaikalla kovin usein, mutta silloin kun kuljin vielä VR:n kalliilla lipuilla, se kirpaisi. Ja veroilmoitukseen kertyi niistä harvoistakin käynneistä paljon isompi summa kuin nyt halvoista bussilipuista.

Mutta tämä on vielä pientä verrattuna siihen mitä tapahtuu, kun verottaja herää bussilippujen uuteen hintatasoon. Esim. omalla autolla tehtyjen työmatkojen matkakuluvähennyksessä varmaan jossain vaiheessa täytyy luopua Matkahuollon tariffien käyttämisestä laskennallisena perusteena, kun bussilippujen markkinahinnat huitelevat paljon alempana. Se leikkaa dramaattisesti autoilijoiden verovähennyksiä, mikä nostaa verokertymää ja parantaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä suhteessa autoiluun.

Sopii kysyä myös mitä tapahtuu liikenteessä säästyneelle rahalle. Pitäisin todennäköisenä että se päätyy muuhun kulutukseen. Tästä hyötyvät sekä kuluttajat (parantuneena elintasona), muut liikeyritykset (jotka voivat kasvattaa myyntiään) sekä kukas muu kuin verottaja. Jos säästän kympin matkalipuissa ja sijoitan saman kympin vaikka DVD-levyn ostamiseen niin kummasta valtio kerääkään enemmän alv:a? Nih!  :Smile:

----------


## Rasbelin

> Tästä em. vuodatuksesta unohtui kyllä kaksi suurinta häviäjää, eli hieman pääteiden sivussa olevien kuntakeskusten ja taajamien asukkaat, joita vielä ennen OB-huumaa palveltiin tekemällä noin 5-min lenkkejä pääteiltä, kuten esimerkiksi Tampere-Jyväskylä välillä poikettiin Länngelmäellä, ent Länkipohja, Korpilahdella , Orivesikin Jämsän lisäksi taitaa olla liipasimella vuorojen nopeutuksessa. Hiemankin pääteiltä sivummalla asuvat entiset pikavuoroliikenteen käyttäjät ovat joutuneet siirtymään joko omien kulkuneuvojen käyttäjiksi kuntakeskuksista päätien pysäkeille tai sitten he matkustavat taksilla alusta loppuun saakka sen koko matkan, jonka he ennen istuivat linja-auton kyydissä.


Itse en mennyt noihin pienempiin paikkakuntiin, vaan jo ihan H:linnan ja Riksun kokoisten kaupunkien kaukoliikennetarjonta on vaarassa, koska ovat nopeuttamisvillityksen kannalta hankalia. Toisaalta kyse on lupakikkailusta. Kyllähän näitä Loimaan, Ikaalisten, Jämsän, Urjalan jne. kaltaisia ohituksia on tullut paljon lisää. Ongelmanahan on se, että bussin on haluttu (eritoten Onnibusin tapauksessa) entistä suoremmin kilpailevan junaliikenteen kanssa. Tällöin tietoisesti jätetään palvelematta sitä mahdollista asiakaskuntaa, joka ei junalla mene, koska A) rautatietä ei ole tai B) raidehenkilöliikennettä ei ole.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Eipäs unohdeta kolikon toista puolta. Halvat bussiliput vähentävät huomattavasti verotuksssa haettuja työmatkavähennyksiä. Minä kerään vuoden liput yhteen ja summaan todelliset kulut vähennyksen pohjaksi. No, pikku summia nuo ovat kun en joudu käymään työpaikalla kovin usein, mutta silloin kun kuljin vielä VR:n kalliilla lipuilla, se kirpaisi. Ja veroilmoitukseen kertyi niistä harvoistakin käynneistä paljon isompi summa kuin nyt halvoista bussilipuista.
> 
> Mutta tämä on vielä pientä verrattuna siihen mitä tapahtuu, kun verottaja herää bussilippujen uuteen hintatasoon. Esim. omalla autolla tehtyjen työmatkojen matkakuluvähennyksessä varmaan jossain vaiheessa täytyy luopua Matkahuollon tariffien käyttämisestä laskennallisena perusteena, kun bussilippujen markkinahinnat huitelevat paljon alempana. Se leikkaa dramaattisesti autoilijoiden verovähennyksiä, mikä nostaa verokertymää ja parantaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä suhteessa autoiluun.
> 
> Sopii kysyä myös mitä tapahtuu liikenteessä säästyneelle rahalle. Pitäisin todennäköisenä että se päätyy muuhun kulutukseen. Tästä hyötyvät sekä kuluttajat (parantuneena elintasona), muut liikeyritykset (jotka voivat kasvattaa myyntiään) sekä kukas muu kuin verottaja. Jos säästän kympin matkalipuissa ja sijoitan saman kympin vaikka DVD-levyn ostamiseen niin kummasta valtio kerääkään enemmän alv:a? Nih!


Tuota mietin jo Deepthroatin postauksen jälkeen. Verottaja kuitenkin hyväksyy alimman kertamaksun mutta tuskin hekään yrittävät hyväksyttää sitä, että kaikilla olisi tuo 2 :n kertamaksu alin maksu koska sehän ei voi olla kaikilla? Tai ainakin veronmaksajien keskusliitto vastustanee jos näin yritetään. Onnibussillahan ei nyt Porvoota ennen ole ollut tälläistä könttälippua (jos ei oteta huomioon Onnibus 1.0 lipputuotteita Tampere-Pori välillä). Veroilmoituksen teko on helppoa jos matkoja on hyvin pieni määrä kuten janihyvärisellä mutta tuskinpa verovelvollinen joka matkustaisi "normaalin" 11 kuukautta vuodessa töihin joka arkipäivä suuntaansa nauttisi tilanteesta jossa verottajalle on esitettävä joka ikisestä matkasta lippu jonka perusteella matkakuluvähennystä laskettaisiin. Tosin onko vielä misään väliä missä Onnibus olisi ainoa palveluntarjoaja jolloin ei olisi vaihtoehtoista maksutapaa käyttää matkakulujen lähteenä? Ja suuressa matkustusmäärässä olisi kiva tietää, olisiko Onnibussin käyttö kokonaisvaltaisesti kovinkaan halvempaa verrattuna perinteiseen liikenteeseen?
Matkahuollon tariffi on ollut hyvä koska se on kelvannut koko maassa parin kaupunkialueen matkoja ja Onnibussia lukuunottamatta kaikkialla ja siten se on luonut pohjan taksoitukselle jota voi käyttää vaikka reitillä ei olisikaan joukkoliikennettä koska se kelpaisi siinä jos olisi (kelpaa kaikessa ELY-liikenteessä). Tuskin esim. Lieksalaista kovasti lämmittäisi että hänen matkakuluvähennyksensä hinta laskettaisiin esim. Onnibussin Helsinki-Porvoo välin hinnalla koska sitä palvelua ei olisi käytettävissä hänen alueellaan ja hinta voisi olla suurempi esim. Onnibussin mahdollisessa Tampere-Valkeakoski liikenteessä. Eli vaikea kuvitella että toistaseksi jostain yleisnormista hinnoittelusta oltaisiin poistumassa ellei jotain yhtä selkeää ja tasa-arvoista ole tarjota tilalle. 
Pienten paikkakuntien ohittamisen kohdalla tulee enemmänkin mieleen, onko yhteiskunta joutunut järjestämään tämän vuoksi peruskoululaisille kuljetuksia? Tosin pikavuoroliikenteessä kulkevien peruskoululaisten määrä taitaa valtakunnantasolla olla pienehkö? Itsekin voisin käyttää Onnibussia jos se vain pysähtyisi lähimmällä pikavuoropysäkillä (noin kilometri) mutta se ei pysähdy kuin 20 kilometrin päässä. Siis en käytä kun en voi.

Ikaalisten kohdalla tilanne on mielestäni mennyt toiseen suuntaan. Vielä 2000 luvun alussa taisi olla arkisinkin vuoroja jotka eivät poikenneet keskustassa. Nyt on yksi perjantaisin ajettava vuoro ja Onnibussit. Pikemminkin suunta taitaa olla se, että Ikaalisista pohjoiseen ja länteen menevä liikenteen jatkuminen on uhatumpaa kuin itse Ikaalisissa käynti.

----------


## Minä vain

> Matkahuollon tariffi on ollut hyvä koska se on kelvannut koko maassa parin kaupunkialueen matkoja ja Onnibussia lukuunottamatta kaikkialla ja siten se on luonut pohjan taksoitukselle jota voi käyttää vaikka reitillä ei olisikaan joukkoliikennettä koska se kelpaisi siinä jos olisi (kelpaa kaikessa ELY-liikenteessä). Tuskin esim. Lieksalaista kovasti lämmittäisi että hänen matkakuluvähennyksensä hinta laskettaisiin esim. Onnibussin Helsinki-Porvoo välin hinnalla koska sitä palvelua ei olisi käytettävissä hänen alueellaan ja hinta voisi olla suurempi esim. Onnibussin mahdollisessa Tampere-Valkeakoski liikenteessä. Eli vaikea kuvitella että toistaseksi jostain yleisnormista hinnoittelusta oltaisiin poistumassa ellei jotain yhtä selkeää ja tasa-arvoista ole tarjota tilalle.


Siis eihän matkakuluvähennystä lasketa joukkoliikenteen mukaan kuin silloin, jos välillä on joukkoliikennettä. Eli jos Lieksassa pystyy tekemään työmatkat joukkoliikenteellä, tulee verovähennys sen mukaan mitä se oikeasti maksaisi eli käytännössä ko. alueen 30 päivän lippu, jos ei pysty, vähennys lasketaan sen mukaan mitä välinettä käyttää.

----------


## vesa.

> Vallusta löytyy OnniBusin uusi 15.8.2016 alkava reitti Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema - Turku (- Naantali). Pysäkit ovat Helsinki-Vantaalla molemmat terminaalit, Salon Piihovi, Turun linja-autoasema, Raision kaupungintalo ja Naantalissa Käsityöläiskatu. Matka aika lentoasema - Turku on 2 tuntia, Naantaliin 30 min enemmän.
> 
> Lähdöt ovat:
> Lentoasemalta 0.30 Naantaliin, 7.50 Naantaliin, 9.50 Naantaliin, 13.10 Turkuun, 16.00 Turkuun, 17.30 Naantaliin, 20.20 Turkuun ja 23.10 Naantaliin.
> Naantalista/Turusta 3.00 Naantalista, 4.20 Naantalista, 10.20 Naantalista, 12.20 Naantalista, 15.20 Turusta, 18.10 Turusta, 20.00 Naantalista ja 22.20 Turusta


Onnibus hakee kaikkien Naantali/Turku-Lentokenttä -vuorojen lakkauttamista 27.2.2017 alkaen.

Lähde: ely:n jakelu.

----------


## kallio843

> Onnibus hakee kaikkien Naantali/Turku-Lentokenttä -vuorojen lakkauttamista 27.2.2017 alkaen.


No miten tämä nyt olisi kannattanut? Ei ennenkään ole edes normaalikokoisilla busseilla menty täydessä kuormassa suoraan kentälle. Miten nyt yht äkkiä tarve olisi Onnibussin myötä niin paljon kasvanut? Nyt ehkä olisi hyvä siirtyä "vaihto ikealla" systeemiin niin että ajetaan kenttäsyötöt pienemmillä autoilla mikäli onni tuon kenttäyhteyden haluaa pitää. Tähän tuskin tosin kukaan uskoo.

----------


## kuukanko

> No miten tämä nyt olisi kannattanut? Ei ennenkään ole edes normaalikokoisilla busseilla menty täydessä kuormassa suoraan kentälle.


Ei ennen Tampere - Vaasa -väliäkään menty normaalikokoisilla busseilla täydessä kuormassa. Niin siellä vaan OB kelkkoo suuntaansa kolme kertaa päivässä Astromegalla ja nähtävästi myös kannattavasti siitä päätellen, että reitti on saanut olla hengissä jo kohta kaksi vuotta. OB:n tapa kokeilla reittien kannattavuutta ja tunnustaa tappio nopeasti näyttää, että taustalla on osaava bisnesmies.

----------


## Melamies

> No miten tämä nyt olisi kannattanut? Ei ennenkään ole edes normaalikokoisilla busseilla menty täydessä kuormassa suoraan kentälle. Miten nyt yht äkkiä tarve olisi Onnibussin myötä niin paljon kasvanut? Nyt ehkä olisi hyvä siirtyä "vaihto ikealla" systeemiin niin että ajetaan kenttäsyötöt pienemmillä autoilla mikäli onni tuon kenttäyhteyden haluaa pitää. Tähän tuskin tosin kukaan uskoo.


HS kertoi tällä viikolla, että tuon kentän pysäköintibisnes paisuu kuin pullataikina. Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuudessa on siis reilusti kasvunvaraa.

----------


## killerpop

> HS kertoi tällä viikolla, että tuon kentän pysäköintibisnes paisuu kuin pullataikina. Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuudessa on siis reilusti kasvunvaraa.


Voisi olla oman topicin vuoro, mutta suunta taitaa olla vähän toiseen suuntaan, kun eikös linja 540 lakkaa nykymuodossaan? Eli jatkossa Varsinais-Suomesta kentälle hoitaa liikennettä käytänössä vain yksi yhtiö?

----------


## tkp

> Ei ennen Tampere - Vaasa -väliäkään menty normaalikokoisilla busseilla täydessä kuormassa. Niin siellä vaan OB kelkkoo suuntaansa kolme kertaa päivässä Astromegalla ja nähtävästi myös kannattavasti siitä päätellen, että reitti on saanut olla hengissä jo kohta kaksi vuotta. OB:n tapa kokeilla reittien kannattavuutta ja tunnustaa tappio nopeasti näyttää, että taustalla on osaava bisnesmies.


Onsiellä tuplattu vuoroja ennen Onnibussiakin. Ei koko matkalta mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## Lasse

On syytä muistaa, että vaikka Helsinki-Vantaan kenttä on maamme suurin, se on silti kohtuullisen pieni. Kentällä on käytännössä vuorokauden aikana kolme ruuhkahuippua: aamun lähtevät, iltapäivän saapuvat ja lähtevät sekä myöhäisillan saapuvat. Bussiliikenteelle joka ajaa vain kentälle, on täten mahdoton saada hyvää kuormaa molempiin suuntiin iltapäivää lukuunottamatta.
Halvoilla hinnoilla autoa ei ole varaa ajaa tyhjänä toiseen suuntaan.
Siinä missä muilla reiteillä voidaan houkutella satunnaisia "menen kun halvalla pääsi" matkustajia, näitä ei kentälle meneviin vuoroihin tule, koska lentokoneharrastajia lukuunottamatta sinne ei mennä aikaa viettämään.

----------


## kallio843

Juttelin pari päivää sitten erään Onnin kuljettajan kanssa joka kertoi että hänelläkin on ollut korkeintaan 20 matkustajaa per lähtö, yleensä 5-15. Ei siis ihme että reitti ei kannata jos matkustajamäärät ovat tätä tasoa. Ideahan on ollut loistava mutta tällä kertaa se ei nyt kannattanut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisi olla oman topicin vuoro, mutta suunta taitaa olla vähän toiseen suuntaan, kun eikös linja 540 lakkaa nykymuodossaan? Eli jatkossa Varsinais-Suomesta kentälle hoitaa liikennettä käytänössä vain yksi yhtiö?


Pohjolan Liikenne ilmoitti 540:n lakkauttamisesta OnniFlyerin aloitettua. OnniFlyerin poistuessa Turku - Helsinki-Vantaa -välillä olisi varmaan taas kakkua jaettavaksi muillekin kuin Vainion Liikenteelle, joten en yllättyisi vaikka PL palauttaisi osan liityntäyhteyksistään lentokentälle.




> On syytä muistaa, että vaikka Helsinki-Vantaan kenttä on maamme suurin, se on silti kohtuullisen pieni. Kentällä on käytännössä vuorokauden aikana kolme ruuhkahuippua: aamun lähtevät, iltapäivän saapuvat ja lähtevät sekä myöhäisillan saapuvat. Bussiliikenteelle joka ajaa vain kentälle, on täten mahdoton saada hyvää kuormaa molempiin suuntiin iltapäivää lukuunottamatta.


Juuri näin. Jos bussi olisi ajossa silloin kun matkustajia riittää, olisi päivän autokierto suunnilleen tälläinen:
aamuyöllä Turusta lentokentälleaamulla tyhjänä lentokentältä Turkuuniltapäivällä edestakainen ajo Turku - lentokenttä - Turkuillalla tyhjänä Turusta lentokentälleiltayöstä lentokentältä Turkuun
Kehäradan myötä lentokentän kautta kulkeminen olisi Kampin kautta menemiseen verrattuna ihan kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto myös monille "normaaleille" matkoille Vantaalta ja Helsingin pohjoisosista (silloin kun lentokentältä on tuollainen suora vuoro, joka on jopa Kampista lähtevää nopeampi), mutta aniharva on tainnut keksiä, että lentokentänkin kautta voisi mennä. Toisaalta vaikka noita matkustajia olisi paljon, niin niillä saisi noista edellä mainitsemistani tyhjänä ajoista täytettä lähinnä illalla Turusta lentokentälle menevään lähtöön. Pendelöintiliikennettä Helsingistä Turun suuntaan on niin vähän, että aamulla Vantaalta Turkuun menevälle vuorolle ei varmaan löytyisi isommissa määrin matkustajia kuin lauantaisin.

----------


## samulih

Se on tietysti myöhäistä unelmoida mutta ajatella jos olisi joskus rakennettu kehä3n varteen liityntäasema ja siitä suora kenttäjuna terminaaleille luupilla... Tilaa on rakentaa neliökilometrin liittymä, joten olisi sinne mahtunut.... Voisi Turunkin bussit ajaa Stadista Tuusulantieä 3selle ja siitä sitten Turkuun, ei turhaa ajoa tulisi paljoakaan? No se oli sillon joskus pitänyt....

----------


## rane

> Voisi olla oman topicin vuoro, mutta suunta taitaa olla vähän toiseen suuntaan, kun eikös linja 540 lakkaa nykymuodossaan? Eli jatkossa Varsinais-Suomesta kentälle hoitaa liikennettä käytänössä vain yksi yhtiö?


Eipä aivan noinkaan. Pohjolan liikenne ajaa alkuvuodesta uusia vuoroja Turusta Helsinki-Vantaalle, tai Helsinkiin lentoaseman kautta. Eka vuoro 2.00, ennen Vainion 2.38 vuoroa.

----------


## Madmax

> Eipä aivan noinkaan. Pohjolan liikenne ajaa alkuvuodesta uusia vuoroja Turusta Helsinki-Vantaalle, tai Helsinkiin lentoaseman kautta. Eka vuoro 2.00, ennen Vainion 2.38 vuoroa.


Tähän asti Pohjolan Liikenteellä on ollut 13 vuoroa Lentoasemalle ja muutoksen jälkeen sille jää 4. Tuo 2.00 vuoro muuttui 2.30 lähteväksi 28 min Vainion eteen.

Joten ainut toimiva on Vainio tajoaa 14 yhteyttä kyseiselle välille.

----------


## JT

> Kehäradan myötä lentokentän kautta kulkeminen olisi Kampin kautta menemiseen verrattuna ihan kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto myös monille "normaaleille" matkoille Vantaalta ja Helsingin pohjoisosista (silloin kun lentokentältä on tuollainen suora vuoro, joka on jopa Kampista lähtevää nopeampi), mutta aniharva on tainnut keksiä, että lentokentänkin kautta voisi mennä. Toisaalta vaikka noita matkustajia olisi paljon, niin niillä saisi noista edellä mainitsemistani tyhjänä ajoista täytettä lähinnä illalla Turusta lentokentälle menevään lähtöön. Pendelöintiliikennettä Helsingistä Turun suuntaan on niin vähän, että aamulla Vantaalta Turkuun menevälle vuorolle ei varmaan löytyisi isommissa määrin matkustajia kuin lauantaisin.


Tuo on täysin totta - esim. Tikkurila - Lentoasema - Turku (Kehärata + bussi) olisi todella kilpailukykyinen matkaketju matka-ajassaan. Mutta kuinka moni tavallinen matkustaja olisi sen hoksannut, että lentoaseman kautta kulkeminen voisi olla kannattavampaa kuin Helsingin keskustan kautta. Jostain syystä tätä Helsinki-Vantaa - Turku Onniflyer-yhteyttä ei ole markkinoitu tai kampanjoitu läheskään vastaavassa määrin kuin Helsinki-Porvoo-reittiä.

Harmi sinällään, että kokeilu loppui lyhyeen. Olin itse pyöritellyt päässäni Turku - Helsinki-Vantaa - Lahti -reittiä ja sen kannattavuutta. Senhän me tiedämme, ettei Turku - Hämeenlinna - Lahti aikoinaan ottanut tuulta alleen Onnibussilla, mutta lentokentän kautta kulkemisen hyötynä kuluja kattaisivat myös lentokenttämatkustajat.

Tämän reitin hyötyjä voisivat olla:
suorat Turku - Lahti -vuorotyhteys Lahdessa Turun suunnasta Savoon ja Itä-Suomeenlentokenttäyhteydet Turusta ja Lahdestayhteydet Vantaalta ja Pohjois-Helsingistä Turkuun ja Lahteen (kehärata)kuukankon esille ottaman autokierto-ongelman mahdollinen tehostuminenparhaassa tapauksessa saman istuinpaikan myyminen kahteen kertaan samalla vuorollaOnniflyer-brändin tunnettavuuden hakeminen Turun lisäksi Lahden suunnalle

----------


## dreamy83

Onkos täällä tietoa, mitä Onnibus on tekemässä ykköstien liikennöinnille? Verkkokaupassa vuoroja toki pitkälle kevääseen, mutta aikataulut sekä F1:llä että F8:lla näkyy olevan voimassa 8.1. asti. Itse en esimerkiksi saanut nyt ostettua lauantai-illan lippua kun ei myynnissä lähtöjä Helsingistä klo 19.15 jälkeen.

----------


## kallio843

Nopealla vilkaisulla Onnilla näyttää tulevan sekä karsintaa että muutoksia aikatauluihin ykköstien suuntaan ainakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nopealla vilkaisulla Onnilla näyttää tulevan sekä karsintaa että muutoksia aikatauluihin ykköstien suuntaan ainakin.


Mistä näet, mitä muutoksia OB on hakenut ykköstielle 9.1. alkaen?

----------


## Rehtori

> Nopealla vilkaisulla Onnilla näyttää tulevan sekä karsintaa että muutoksia aikatauluihin ykköstien suuntaan ainakin.


Aikatauluhaun perusteella 4.1. näyttää olevan Helsingistä Turkuun 24 vuoroa ja viikkoa myöhemmin 11.1. vain 15 vuoroa. Vaikuttaa siis siltä, että arkena on vuoroja karsittu 9 per suunta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aikatauluhaun perusteella 4.1. näyttää olevan Helsingistä Turkuun 24 vuoroa ja viikkoa myöhemmin 11.1. vain 15 vuoroa. Vaikuttaa siis siltä, että arkena on vuoroja karsittu 9 per suunta.


Onnibus on ainakin Facebookissa kertonut, että aikatauluhaussa ei vielä näy vuorot, joihin on haettu muutoksia ja joiden lupakäsittely on vielä kesken. Kaikkia hausta tällä hetkellä puuttuvia vuoroja siis tuskin ollaan lakkauttamassa.

----------


## dreamy83

> Onnibus on ainakin Facebookissa kertonut, että aikatauluhaussa ei vielä näy vuorot, joihin on haettu muutoksia ja joiden lupakäsittely on vielä kesken. Kaikkia hausta tällä hetkellä puuttuvia vuoroja siis tuskin ollaan lakkauttamassa.


Kävin hetki sitten lippuostoksilla ja kauppaan lienee tullut loputkin ykköstien vuorot. Itse ostin lipun uudelle linjalle F8C, jonka reitti Turussa näkyy olevan moottoritie - Yliopisto - Aurakatu - Bussiasema - Caribia. Tuota vetoa on tehty jo yhden vuoron osalta aiemminkin, nyt se vain lisääntyy etenkin iltaisin. Lisäksi yöaikaan näkyy olevan parit Onniflyerit, joiden reitti on Kamppi - Kenttä - Turku - Naantali.

Ainakin tuon oman kulkupäiväni perusteella muutos suuntaansa Turku - Helsinki 24 vuoroa (+ flyerit) => 23 vuoroa (+ pari Flyeria lähinnä yöllä ja nekin aina Kamppiin asti).

Näillä mennään.

----------


## Admiral Observer

http://m.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/onni...hti_Uutiskirje

OnniBus.com laajentaa jälleen: 30 uutta vaihtoyhteysreittiä

----------


## tkp

Onnibus aloittaa yt-neuvottelut http://www.iltalehti.fi/tyoelama/201...65478_tb.shtml

----------


## samulih

> Onnibus aloittaa yt-neuvottelut http://www.iltalehti.fi/tyoelama/201...65478_tb.shtml


Aika hurja määrä prosenteissa poistumassa tileiltä, ei se voi vain yksi linjan lopetus olla, saahan sitä tietysti väännellä mediassa kuten haluaa


*Neuvottelujen piirissä on toimitusjohtajan mukaan lähes koko henkilökunta eli noin 300 työntekijää. Helken mukaan henkilöstön vähennystarve koskee mahdollisesti 60 kuljettajaa, 14 terminaalihenkilökunnan jäsentä Helsingin Kampissa sekä neljää työntekijää hallinnosta Tampereella.
*

26 prosenttia työvoimasta lähdössä

----------


## Andelin

Paljonko Onnibusilla on nyt autoja?

----------


## kallio843

Onnilla on selvä laajentumiskrapula. Vuositolkulla on laajennettu liikennettä kokoajan ja palkattu lisää henkilöstöä. Nyt todellisuus tullut vastaan ja tulos on nähtävissä. Tuskin tämä tuli kenellekään kuitenkaan yllätyksenä, ei se laajentuminen loputtomiin olisi voinut jatkua.

----------


## VHi

> Aika hurja määrä prosenteissa poistumassa tileiltä, ei se voi vain yksi linjan lopetus olla, saahan sitä tietysti väännellä mediassa kuten haluaa
> 
> 
> *Neuvottelujen piirissä on toimitusjohtajan mukaan lähes koko henkilökunta eli noin 300 työntekijää. Helken mukaan henkilöstön vähennystarve koskee mahdollisesti 60 kuljettajaa, 14 terminaalihenkilökunnan jäsentä Helsingin Kampissa sekä neljää työntekijää hallinnosta Tampereella.
> *
> 
> 26 prosenttia työvoimasta lähdössä


Voi olla monien kohdalla tiukkaa päästä enää "paronille" töihin, varsinkaan jos on ovet paukkuen lähdetty bussialaa mullistamaan.

----------


## rane

> Aika hurja määrä prosenteissa poistumassa tileiltä, ei se voi vain yksi linjan lopetus olla, saahan sitä tietysti väännellä mediassa kuten haluaa
> 
> 
> *Neuvottelujen piirissä on toimitusjohtajan mukaan lähes koko henkilökunta eli noin 300 työntekijää. Helken mukaan henkilöstön vähennystarve koskee mahdollisesti 60 kuljettajaa, 14 terminaalihenkilökunnan jäsentä Helsingin Kampissa sekä neljää työntekijää hallinnosta Tampereella.
> *
> 
> 26 prosenttia työvoimasta lähdössä


Noinhan tuon ilmoituksen YT-neuvotteluista on mentävä, koska toimenpiteistä on "neuvoteltava". Ei voi olla "valmiita" suunnitelmia toimenpiteistä, vaan käydään noissa lain vaatimissa kaffetilaisuuksissa. Vasta niiden jälkeen sitten "päätetään", mitä tehdään.

----------


## Hartsa

> Onnilla on selvä laajentumiskrapula. Vuositolkulla on laajennettu liikennettä kokoajan ja palkattu lisää henkilöstöä. Nyt todellisuus tullut vastaan ja tulos on nähtävissä. Tuskin tämä tuli kenellekään kuitenkaan yllätyksenä, ei se laajentuminen loputtomiin olisi voinut jatkua.


Se on hyvä, että Onnibus on sentään uskaltanut kokeilla eri reittejä. Esimerkiksi VR:lle on turha ehdottaa henkilöliikennettä Raumalle, Savonlinna-Pieksämäki tai Joensuu-Kontiomäki. Vastaus on valmiina "Ei kannata".

Olisi myös mielenkiintoista tietää miten Onnibussin laajentuminen ja VR hinnanalennukset ovat vaikuttaneet yksityisautoiluun. Mahdollisesti joukkoliikenteeseen on tullut lisää matkustajia yksityisautoilijoista. Kymmenen vuotta sitten VR:n hinnat (ja myös Express Bus) olivat sellaisia ettei kaukoliikenteellä kannattanut matkustaa jos auto löytyi pihasta ja vakuutukset ja vero menivät siitä joka tapauksessa.

----------


## kallio843

> Voi olla monien kohdalla tiukkaa päästä enää "paronille" töihin, varsinkaan jos on ovet paukkuen lähdetty bussialaa mullistamaan.


Olen kuullut joitakin tapauksia, joissa on lähdetty Onnille mullistamaan joukkoliikenteettä. Sitten onkin tullut todellisuus vastaan ja tultu takaisin "paronien"  pihaan kysymään töitä kun elämä Onnilla ei olekaan ollut niin onnillista. Siltansa polttaneet on saanu poistua pihasta tyhjien käsin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Olen kuullut joitakin tapauksia, joissa on lähdetty Onnille mullistamaan joukkoliikenteettä. Sitten onkin tullut todellisuus vastaan ja tultu takaisin "paronien"  pihaan kysymään töitä kun elämä Onnilla ei olekaan ollut niin onnillista. Siltansa polttaneet on saanu poistua pihasta tyhjien käsin.


Tulee mieleen "yhdelle kun kumartaa niin muille pyllistää". Ainakin Onnibus 1.0 aikana eräiden tahojen puheet olivat sellaisia, että ainakin itse asianomaisena olisin varmasti harkinnut oikeudellisia vastatoimenpiteitä (ainakin rikosnimikkeet törkeä solvaus ja kunnianloukkaus tulee ensimmäisinä mieleen) joten ei ole vaikea kuvitella että jos sinne kelkkaan on kovin sanoin lähdetty niin kyllä kynnys paluuseen takaisin on kovin korkea. Kuinka paljon solvaamista te itse kestäisitte ja ottaisitte vielä solvaajan takaisin töihin jos tulee kysymään?

----------


## Kani

> Olisi myös mielenkiintoista tietää miten Onnibussin laajentuminen ja VR hinnanalennukset ovat vaikuttaneet yksityisautoiluun.


Oletuksella, että autoja hankitaan ajamista varten, ainakaan autokannan kehityksen perusteella ei ole tapahtunut suurta muutosta. Tapa, jolla näistä sinänsä mielenkiintoisista joukkoliikennetoimijoiden markkinaliikkeistä puhutaan, on usein aika superlatiivisen kohkaava, ja tulee käsitys rajuistakin heilahduksista. Todellisuus vaikuttaa siihen verrattuna aika tylsältä.

Autojen määrä kasvoi v. 2016 noin 16 000 autolla, ja kasvu on ollut jatkuvaa vuosittain.
http://www.autoalantiedotuskeskus.fi...maaran_kehitys

Myös uusien autojen ensirekisteröinnit ovat kasvaneet useita vuosia.
https://www.trafi.fi/tietopalvelut/t...rekisteroinnit

----------


## Melamies

> Oletuksella, että autoja hankitaan ajamista varten, ainakaan autokannan kehityksen perusteella ei ole tapahtunut suurta muutosta. Tapa, jolla näistä sinänsä mielenkiintoisista joukkoliikennetoimijoiden markkinaliikkeistä puhutaan, on usein aika superlatiivisen kohkaava, ja tulee käsitys rajuistakin heilahduksista. Todellisuus vaikuttaa siihen verrattuna aika tylsältä.
> 
> Autojen määrä kasvoi v. 2016 noin 16 000 autolla, ja kasvu on ollut jatkuvaa vuosittain.
> http://www.autoalantiedotuskeskus.fi...maaran_kehitys
> 
> Myös uusien autojen ensirekisteröinnit ovat kasvaneet useita vuosia.
> https://www.trafi.fi/tietopalvelut/t...rekisteroinnit


Jos autoille tulisi mojova vuotuinen käyttömaksu, josta vapautuisi vain romutustodistusta vastaan, poistusivat "turhat" autot kannasta.

Tunnen useita henkilöitä, joilla on omalla tai muiden takapihalla 5-10 kpl liikennekäytöstä poistettuja, mutta rekisterissä olevia 80-90-luvun henkilöautoja. (enkä nyt tarkoita museo- tai harrasteajoneuvoja)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:00 ----------




> Tulee mieleen "yhdelle kun kumartaa niin muille pyllistää". Ainakin Onnibus 1.0 aikana eräiden tahojen puheet olivat sellaisia, että ainakin itse asianomaisena olisin varmasti harkinnut oikeudellisia vastatoimenpiteitä (ainakin rikosnimikkeet törkeä solvaus ja kunnianloukkaus tulee ensimmäisinä mieleen) joten ei ole vaikea kuvitella että jos sinne kelkkaan on kovin sanoin lähdetty niin kyllä kynnys paluuseen takaisin on kovin korkea. Kuinka paljon solvaamista te itse kestäisitte ja ottaisitte vielä solvaajan takaisin töihin jos tulee kysymään?


Paroneilla ja Onnibusilla ei ole Lonka-sopimusta esteenään em työvoiman palkkaamisessa tai palkkaamatta jättämisessä. Useimmilla em työvoiman edustajilla  lienee kuitenkin taskussaan myös rekkakortti, joten eiköhän töitä löydy.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Paroneilla ja Onnibusilla ei ole Lonka-sopimusta esteenään em työvoiman palkkaamisessa tai palkkaamatta jättämisessä. Useimmilla em työvoiman edustajilla  lienee kuitenkin taskussaan myös rekkakortti, joten eiköhän töitä löydy.


Viittasinkin ihan yleispätevästi siihen, että jos irtisanoutuessaan kovin voimakkain sanankääntein ja muodoin kritisoi entistä työpaikkaansa niin paluu sinne voi olla hyvinkin mahdotonta. Itse en voisi edes kuvitella tilannetta jossa pyrkisin takaisin työpaikkaan jonka olisin lähtiessäni haukkunut maanrakoon. Toivottavasti en koskaan joudu moiseen tilanteeseen. Toivottavasti kaikki mahdollisesti työttömäksi Onnibussillta jäävät henkilöt löytävät töitä jostain, vaikkei omalta alalta saisikaan. Eihän muuten lonka sopimuskaan vaikuta tilanteissa, jossa kilpailutuksen voittava taho ei tarvitse lisätyövoimaa...

----------


## Melamies

> Eihän muuten lonka sopimuskaan vaikuta tilanteissa, jossa kilpailutuksen voittava taho ei tarvitse lisätyövoimaa...


...jolloin on pakko palkata pahimmatkin suunsoittajat.

----------


## tkp

> ...jolloin on pakko palkata pahimmatkin suunsoittajat.


Eipä niitä Onnibussilta tarvitse palkata, kun se ei aja minkäänlaista liikennettä jossa lonka-sopimus olisi voimassa

----------


## JaM

> (ainakin rikosnimikkeet törkeä solvaus


Ei ole mahdollista. Solvaus kaikissa muodoissaan on poistunut rikoslaista jo vuonna 2000.

----------


## Melamies

> Eipä niitä Onnibussilta tarvitse palkata, kun se ei aja minkäänlaista liikennettä jossa lonka-sopimus olisi voimassa


Ei niin, tarkoitinkin tilannetta, jossa Lonka-sopimus velvoittaa. Silloin ei käsittääkseni voi olla palkkaamatta suunsoittajaa, jos hän on muuten kelpoisuusehdot täyttävä. (Luin väärin Adrimalin kommentin)

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ei ole mahdollista. Solvaus kaikissa muodoissaan on poistunut rikoslaista jo vuonna 2000.


Aina oppii uutta. Ainakin kunnianloukkauksesta odotin syytettä. Ainakin muutamat kommentit lehdissäkin kohdistuivat henkilöihin, ei yhtiöihin jolloin mahdollisuus olisi ollut haasteeseen. Syystä tai toisesta näin ei tapahtunut enkä osaa tai halua spekuloida miksi ei. Ylipäätään kovin voimakkaat kommentoinnit yleensä muistetaan pidemmänkin ajan kuluttua joten "minkä taakseen jättää sen edestään löytää". 

Ja ketäänhän ei ole pakko palkata, on vain osoitettava ettei hän ole työhön sopiva tai osoitettava ettei työllistämistarvetta ole.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aika hurja määrä prosenteissa poistumassa tileiltä, ei se voi vain yksi linjan lopetus olla


Uudenmaan ELY:n ja Pirkanmaan ELY:n sivuilla on nyt OnniBusin muutoshakemuksia 15.5.2017 alkaen.

Hyvin suuri osa OnniBusin liikenteestä on Uudenmaan ELY:n myöntämillä reittiliikenneluvilla, mutta sieltä ei ole haettu muuta karsintaa kuin F12:lta Atro Vuolteen ajaman vuoroparin lopettaminen. Ei siis mitenkään massiivista karsintaa.

Pirkanmaan ELY:stä on haettu F3:n Helsinki - Tampere - Vaasa yövuorojen lakkauttamista. Samalla jäljelle jääville Helsinki - Tampere - Vaasa -vuoroille on haettua siirtoa Tampereella Hervanta - Kaleva -reitiltä linja-autoasemalle, mikä myös nopeuttaa niitä pohjoiseen päin mennessä. Etelään päin ajettaessa säästetty aika seistään Tampereen linja-autoasemalla.

----------


## pehkonen

> Uudenmaan ELY:n ja Pirkanmaan ELY:n sivuilla on nyt OnniBusin muutoshakemuksia 15.5.2017 alkaen.
> 
> Hyvin suuri osa OnniBusin liikenteestä on Uudenmaan ELY:n myöntämillä reittiliikenneluvilla, mutta sieltä ei ole haettu muuta karsintaa kuin F12:lta Atro Vuolteen ajaman vuoroparin lopettaminen. Ei siis mitenkään massiivista karsintaa.
> 
> Pirkanmaan ELY:stä on haettu F3:n Helsinki - Tampere - Vaasa yövuorojen lakkauttamista. Samalla jäljelle jääville Helsinki - Tampere - Vaasa -vuoroille on haettua siirtoa Tampereella Hervanta - Kaleva -reitiltä linja-autoasemalle, mikä myös nopeuttaa niitä pohjoiseen päin mennessä. Etelään päin ajettaessa säästetty aika seistään Tampereen linja-autoasemalla.


Näppärä henkilö, jolla on hallussa kuljettajien ajoaikasäännöt, laskee muutos määrän tarvittaviin kuljettajiin. Tuo Helsinki - Tampere - Vaasa vaikuttaa selvästi ainakin yhden kuljettajan säästöltä? (ehkä?)

----------


## kuukanko

Myös Pohjois-Savon ELY:n sivuilla on OB:n hakemukset 15.5.2017 alkaviin muutoksiin. Siellä karsintana on linjan F33 (Jyväskylä - Joensuu) lakkauttaminen.

----------


## rane

Noita YT-neuvotteluja sen verran mietiskelin, että nuo muutamat supistukset eivät vielä voi kertoa kaikkea. Jos työntekijöiden vähennys on yli kymmenen henkilöä, niin neuvottelujen kestonhan on oltava kuusi viikkoa, ja ymmärtääkseni on puhuttu selvästi suuremmasta joukosta. Näin ollen tieto isommista supistuksista voi tulla vasta maaliskuun alkuviikoilla, koska neuvottelujen lopputulosta ei voida julkaista ennen niiden päättymistä. Joten neljän viikon kuluttua saatetaan olla viisaampia.

----------


## JT

> Uudenmaan ELY:n ja Pirkanmaan ELY:n sivuilla on nyt OnniBusin muutoshakemuksia 15.5.2017 alkaen.
> 
> Pirkanmaan ELY:stä on haettu F3:n Helsinki - Tampere - Vaasa yövuorojen lakkauttamista. Samalla jäljelle jääville Helsinki - Tampere - Vaasa -vuoroille on haettua siirtoa Tampereella Hervanta - Kaleva -reitiltä linja-autoasemalle, mikä myös nopeuttaa niitä pohjoiseen päin mennessä. Etelään päin ajettaessa säästetty aika seistään Tampereen linja-autoasemalla.


Onhan tuossa kova juttu se, että kaikkien F3:n Tampereelle päättyvien vuorojen lähtö-/päätepysäkkiä esitetään siirrettäväksi Kalevasta Linja-autoasemalle Turtolan pysäkin kautta. Ovela veto pyrkiä saamaan raitiovaunutyömaan takia selvästi parempi lähtö-/päätepaikka keskustasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onhan tuossa kova juttu se, että kaikkien F3:n Tampereelle päättyvien vuorojen lähtö-/päätepysäkkiä esitetään siirrettäväksi Kalevasta Linja-autoasemalle Turtolan pysäkin kautta. Ovela veto pyrkiä saamaan raitiovaunutyömaan takia selvästi parempi lähtö-/päätepaikka keskustasta.


Tuo oli itse asiassa eri muutos, jonka lupahakemus tuli nähtäville nettiin vasta päivää myöhemmin. Samalla Tampereelle päättyvien F3C:eiden reitistä tuli nähtäville hakemus, jossa vuorot päättyvät linja-autoasemalle eli Pyynikintorille menisi vain Vaasan vuorot.

Nyt Pirkanmaan ELY:n sivuille on tullut vielä kaksi OB-hakemusta. Toisessa F9:n kaikki vuorot siirrettäisiin Tampereella linja-autoasemalle (pysäkit Tampereella TAYS, linja-autoasema ja Kuokkamaantie) ja toisessa F11:ltä karsittaisiin yksi vuoropari, kaikki sen vuorot päätettäisiin linja-autoasemalle ja Nokialla poikkeamisia vähennettäisiin.

----------


## Rehtori

Asiallinen artikkeli Onnibussin vaikutuksista markkinaan Hesarissa.

http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/2102201...005096349.html

----------


## Elias

Yt-neuvottelut ovat päättyneet melko karuin tuloksin. Onnibus.com irtisanoo 60 työntekijäänsä yt-neuvotteluidensa päätteeksi, kertoo Keskisuomalainen.
http://www.ksml.fi/talous/Onnibussil...5e0dd98d3cdcc7

----------


## JSL

Se siittä ja sen kestävyydestä. Kermankuorija ja hinnanpolkija sai itse nenilleen.

----------


## j-lu

> Se siittä ja sen kestävyydestä. Kermankuorija ja hinnanpolkija sai itse nenilleen.


En ymmärrä tätä kommenttia. Ihan hyvän markkinaosuuden Onnibus on haalinut ja varmasti oli tiedossa mahdollisuus, että alkurytäkän ja kokeilujen jälkeen voidaan joutua karsimaan sekä reittejä että henkilöstöä. VR:n hintojen laskun myötä Onnibus joutuu karsimaan luultavasti enemmän kuin arvasi/odotti, mutta eiköhän tuo liikentoiminta kannattavaa ole tai ainakin on hyvin nopeasti. 

Yllättävän kivuttomastihan tuo meni. Siis kasvu ja aseman vakiinnutus. Varmasti olivat varautuneet vaikeampaan taipaleeseen. Suomalaiset ovat onneksi halvan perässä juoksevaa kansaa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Se siittä ja sen kestävyydestä.


Kyllä nykyajan liike-elämässä tuollainen Onnibusin kaltainen toiminta alkaa olla aivan kaikilla muillakin aloilla yhä yleisempää.
Eli on vain pakko unohtaa ne "vanhat hyvät" ajat, jolloin yhtiöt ja niiden toimialat olivat pysyvästi ikuisia ja työpaikat varmoja eläkevirkoja.
Sillä kvartaalitaloudessa tarjonnan on vain joustettava kysyntään ja kilpailutilanteeseen, jolloin sopeuttamistoimenpiteitä on pakko tehdä yrityksen kannattavuuden säilyttämiseksi.
(Ja itse vanhempana ihmisenä pitkän työsuhteen samalla työnantajalla tehneenä ja useampien YT-neuvottelujen uhkatilanteet kokeneena en todellakaan pidä tällaisesta markkinatalouden lyhytjännitteisyydestä ja levottomuudesta, mutta näinpähän talouselämä nykyisin vain toimii)

----------


## lunastaja

Voisiko joku kertoa miksi Onnibus ei vieläkään liikennöi Tampereelta suoraan Hki-Vantaan lentoasemalle?

----------


## rane

> Voisiko joku kertoa miksi Onnibus ei vieläkään liikennöi Tampereelta suoraan Hki-Vantaan lentoasemalle?


Voisiko joku kertoa, miksi Onnibus ei ENÄÄ liikennöi suoraan Turusta Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle?

----------


## Melamies

> Voisiko joku kertoa miksi Onnibus ei vieläkään liikennöi Tampereelta suoraan Hki-Vantaan lentoasemalle?


Kysymys lienee esitetty huumori mielessä, mutta vastataanpa silti: OB ajaa vain kermankuorintaperiaatteella ja lentoasemalle ei ole riittävästi matkustajia heidän toimintamuodolleen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:13 ----------




> Voisiko joku kertoa, miksi Onnibus ei ENÄÄ liikennöi suoraan Turusta Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle?


Sama pätee tähän.

----------


## dreamy83

> Kysymys lienee esitetty huumori mielessä, mutta vastataanpa silti: OB ajaa vain kermankuorintaperiaatteella ja lentoasemalle ei ole riittävästi matkustajia heidän toimintamuodolleen.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:13 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Sama pätee tähän.


Minusta on myös harmi, ettei Onnin kenttäkokeilu ja muutama reitti Jyväskylästä toimineet. Tästä epäonnistumisesta johtui nuo yt:tkin. Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että melko nopeastihan Onni kasvoi isoksi ja samalla kilpailijat ovat teroittaneet omat toimintansa. Tässä mielessä voi hyvin todeta, että kilpailuun kuuluu, että joskus voitetaan ja joskus hävitään. Näen, että Onnin suurin saavutus on koko kaukoliikennelogistiikan kääntäminen ja asiakkaan kukkaro kiittää siitä. Substituutiohyödykkeiden vuoksi Onnikaan ei voi suoraan korottaa hintoja, hintoja jotka se itse painoi alas. Tämäkin kuuluu kilpaillun markkinan luonteeseen. Ja siitä hyötyy kuluttaja.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Jyväskylä-Joensuu välin kokeilu oli mielenkiintoinen, joka toisaalta toi myös esiin poikittaisyhteyksien tilanteen. Usein olen kuullut keskusteluja kuinka haastavaa on matkustaa itä-länsi-suunnassa tässä maassa, jossa pääasiallisesta liikenne kulkee pohjoinen-etelä-suunnassa. Toisaalta, kuinka paljon sitä todellista tarvetta on idän ja lännen suunnassa. Mikä vetäisi massoja idästä länteen ja vielä enemmän voi kyseenalaistaa lännestä itään suunnan. Opiskelut liikuttavat, mutta sekin keskittyy pääasiassa sunnuntaina opiskelupaikkakunnalle ja perjantaina kotikuntaan matkailuun kaukoliikenteessä, jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt. 

OB sentään kokeili tuotakin, kuten Lappeenranta-Jyväskylääkin ja menestyäkseen on hyvä kokeilla erilaisia vaihtoehtoja sekä reagoida niihin, jos siipien alle ei tulekaan nostetta. Onpahan ainakin kokeiltu. Ikävää tietenkin, että yt-neuvotteluiden kautta tämä vaikuttaa nyt kymmeniin, mutta toisaalta avoimuuden ja kokeilun kautta on selkeästi menty. Se mikä helposti unohtuu jo tässä vaiheessa, niin eilen tuli täyteen vasta kaksi (2) vuotta siitä, kun liikenne siirtyi Kiasmalta Kamppiin ja "pienestä punaisesta paholaisesta" on kasvanut melkoinen jättiläinen maanteille sekä työllistäjäksi alan ihmisille.

Kasvussa on tämän kokoisessa maassa rajansa, jonka vuoksi on varmasti hyvä myös ymmärtää se ja muistaa pysähtyä hetkeksi rauhoittamaan tilannetta, löytää pysyvyyttä sekä kerätä voimia... Upean nousun on firma tehnyt, nyt tavoitteeksi voisi ottaa pitää hetken rimaa sillä korkeudella mille se on nostettu ja sen jälkeen lähteä tavoittelemaan uusia ennätyslukemia... 

Alan muilla toimijoilla on myös ollut aikaa reagoida nyt muutoksiin. Esimerkiksi Savonlinjan nousu uudistusten aaltoon kalustoon panostuksilla uusien autojen ja värien muodossa sekä mainonnan kautta voisi kuvitella lupaavan heille hyvää... Suomi on vain liian usein sellainen maa, jossa katsotaan taaksepäin ja muistellaan "näin täällä on aina tehty", vaikka kukaan ei enää edes muista miksi sinne puuhun joku kiipesi joskus takapuoli edellä... 

"Käytävällä eteenpäin, stig framot."

----------


## Lari Nylund

OnniBus.comin maaliskuussa aloittamasta paikkalippukokeilusta tulee osa yhtiön peruspalveluvalikoimaa.

Yhtiö ottaa paikkavarauspalvelun käyttöön 1.6.2017 lähtien kaikilla reiteillä lukuun ottamatta reittejä F11, F12 ja F77.
Paikkavarauspalvelu mahdollistaa mieluisen paikan tai vierekkäisten paikkojen varaamisen.

Kaksikerrosbusseissa yläkerran eturivin paikan, pöytäpaikan tai paremman jalkatilan paikan varaaminen onnistuu 2 euron hintaan. Tavalliset paikat ovat edelleen lisämaksuttomia. Paikan varaaminen tapahtuu helposti osana lipun varausprosessia.

Lisää aiheesta:

http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20170523_0001

----------


## tkp

> Kaksikerrosbusseissa yläkerran eturivin paikan, pöytäpaikan tai paremman jalkatilan paikan varaaminen onnistuu 2 euron hintaan.


Jossain firmoissa hyvät jalkatilat kuuluu lipun hintaan  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Jossain firmoissa hyvät jalkatilat kuuluu lipun hintaan


Juuri kirjoittelin toiselle foorumille vähän samantyyppisestä aiheesta. Vertailin siinä hintoja, joita olen maksanut vuosien varrella keväisistä Lontoon-lennoistani. Tulin siihen tulokseen, että maksan mieluummin suorasta lennosta 123  kuin 400 , vaikka jälkimmäiseen aikanaan sisältyikin pari lihapullaa, viinilasillinen, matkalaukku ja nykyistä paremmat jalkatilat. Tässä esimerkissä yhtiö on itse asiassa sama, vain ajat ovat muuttuneet. Niin ovat ajat muuttuneet bussipuolellakin. 277 eurolla saa aika monta lihapullaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen kaksi kertaa mennyt Onnibussilla ja useimmin perinteisillä Matkahuollon autoilla. Jälkimmäisissä on on selvästi enemmän tilaa joka suuntaan. siitä tilasta maksaa mielellään kalliimman hinnan.

Mutta toisaalta meinasin Heinäkuun puolivälissä käydä Naantalissa ja sinne en taas löytänyt muiden kuin Onnibussin yhteyksiä. Tällä hetkellä paikka myydään 5  sivu. Ei paha.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jälkimmäisissä on on selvästi enemmän tilaa joka suuntaan. siitä tilasta maksaa mielellään kalliimman hinnan.


Minulle tärkein tekijä on matka-aika ja siinä perinteiset bussiyhtiöt ovat usein vielä heikoilla, kun bussit kiertelevät pikkukaupunkien kautta. Tosin VR:n laskettua hintojaan Onnibus on enää kilpailukykyinen minun preferensseilläni vain niillä reiteillä, millä juna on hidas (esim. Helsinki - Turku).

----------


## aki

> Olen lähdössä Heinäkuun alkupuolella Jämsään viikoksi ja suunnittelin äsken matkaa, kolmesta vaihtoehdosta Onnibus+juna osoittautui edullisimmaksi, vaihtoehdot olivat:
> 
> - Juna Hki-Jämsä (menopaluu) hinta 78,30 (ennakkolippu)
> 
> - Bussi Hki-Jämsä (menopaluu) hinta 76,70
> 
> - Onnibus Hki-Tampere (Hervanta) - bussi 30 Hervanta-Keskusta - Juna Tampere-Jämsä (menopaluu) kokonaishinta 43 josta junamatkan osuus 29.


Ylläolevat hinnat ovat vuodelta 2012.  Alla hinnat vuonna 2017:

- Juna Hki - Jämsä (menopaluu) hinta 29,80 (säästölippu)

- Bussi Hki - Jämsä (menopaluu) hinta 30

- Bussi (OB+muut) Hki - Tampere (keskusta) - juna Tampere - Jämsä (menopaluu) kokonaishinta 24,60 josta junamatkan osuus 12,60.

Sekä junan että bussien hinnat ovat halventuneet n.60% 

VR:n ja bussiliikennöitsijöiden hinnat ovat tulleet niin reilusti alaspäin että ei ole enää tarpeen tehdä vaihdollista matkaa Tampereen kautta. Nyt juna vie voiton koska bussi ei pysty kilpailemaan hinnan eikä matka-ajan kanssa.

----------


## vesa.

Uudenmaan Ely:n sivulla on karua luettavaa. Onnibus lakkauttaa 14.8.2017 Tampere - Kotkan kokonaisuudessaan ja rukseja on vedetty ahkeraan myös Helsinki - Porvoo -vuorojen päälle.

----------


## aki

> Uudenmaan Ely:n sivulla on karua luettavaa. Onnibus lakkauttaa 14.8.2017 Tampere - Kotkan kokonaisuudessaan ja rukseja on vedetty ahkeraan myös Helsinki - Porvoo -vuorojen päälle.


Tuo Tampere-Kotka lakkautus nyt ei mitenkään yllätä. Yksi päivittäinen vuoro suuntaansa tuskin vastaa monenkaan matkustajan tarpeisiin. Mahtaako tuollaiselle poikittaiselle yhteydelle yleensäkään olla kysyntää?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuo Tampere-Kotka lakkautus nyt ei mitenkään yllätä. Yksi päivittäinen vuoro suuntaansa tuskin vastaa monenkaan matkustajan tarpeisiin. Mahtaako tuollaiselle poikittaiselle yhteydelle yleensäkään olla kysyntää?


KA vetäytyi jokunen vuosi sitten myös ko. väliltä ja mitä olen Paunun ja PL:n busseja nähnyt, niin ei niissä ihan hirveästi ole ollut matkustajia.

----------


## tkp

OB harkitsee Tampere-Pori linjan lakkauttamista kannattamattomana. http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...c-886fc5769710

----------


## kuukanko

> OB harkitsee Tampere-Pori linjan lakkauttamista kannattamattomana.


Ylen uutisen mukaan taustalla ovat uudet junavuorot, jotka ovat vähentäneet F11:n matkustajamääriä 15 - 20%. Ylen uutinen

Näköjään imperiumin vastaisku OnniBusia vastaan tehoaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tosin liikenteen lisäys on LVM:n VR:n kanssa sopimaan velvoiteliikennettä. Eli tämä menee kyllä ministeriön piikkiin.

----------


## samulih

Hyvä muistaa joo kuka on "syyllinen", nykypäivänä kun on niin helppo mestata syyttömät.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ainakaan Onnibussin suunnalta en paljoa syyttelisi muita tahoja.

----------


## citybus

Minusta on hieman outoa, että HSL:n johtajistoon kuuluva henkilö puhuu täällä LVM:n velvoiteliikenteestä "imperiumin vastaiskuna" Onnibusia vastaan. No, totuus taisikin jo tuossa tulla ilmi.

Ja kun todella muistetaan, millä strategialla Onnibus lähti liikkeelle, niin en Onnibusin suunnasta lähtisi liiaksi möykkäämään. Paronit piti saada polvilleen. Lopulta oikein skottirahalla. Eivät menneet polvilleen. Paronipuheet ovatkin jo onneksi loppuneet. Paronit ne vaan porskuttaa, miten lie pian skottiparonin tilanne?

----------


## hana

> Minusta on hieman outoa, että HSL:n johtajistoon kuuluva henkilö puhuu täällä LVM:n velvoiteliikenteestä "imperiumin vastaiskuna" Onnibusia vastaan. No, totuus taisikin jo tuossa tulla ilmi.
> 
> Ja kun todella muistetaan, millä strategialla Onnibus lähti liikkeelle, niin en Onnibusin suunnasta lähtisi liiaksi möykkäämään. Paronit piti saada polvilleen. Lopulta oikein skottirahalla. Eivät menneet polvilleen. Paronipuheet ovatkin jo onneksi loppuneet. Paronit ne vaan porskuttaa, miten lie pian skottiparonin tilanne?


Varmaan ymmärrät että hän esiintyy täällä yksityishenkilönä. On turhaa sananvapauden rajoittamista jos jotkut tietyt henkilöt eivät voi asemastaan johtuen harrastusfoorumeilla kertoa omia näkemyksiään.

----------


## j-lu

Mun mielestä imperiumin vastaisku on ihan asiallinen kielikuva valtio-omisteisen monopoliyhtiön liikenteen lisäyksestä reitille, jolta kohtuullisen tuore liikennöitsijä on yrittänyt saada markkinasiivua. Ja osuva myös. Ihan riippumatta siitä, kuka sanoo.

Välillä kyllä ihmetyttää, minkälaisessa neuvostoliitossa osa kirjoittajista edelleen ainakin henkisesti elää. Markkinatalous tuntuu närästävän ja nyt sitten jo sekin, että liikennealan ihmiset heittelevät yksityishenkilönä keskustelupalstalla metaforia, jotka voi pahantahtoisesti tulkita monopolille irvailevaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Välillä kyllä ihmetyttää, minkälaisessa neuvostoliitossa osa kirjoittajista edelleen ainakin henkisesti elää. Markkinatalous tuntuu närästävän ja nyt sitten jo sekin, että liikennealan ihmiset heittelevät yksityishenkilönä keskustelupalstalla metaforia, jotka voi pahantahtoisesti tulkita monopolille irvailevaksi.


Joidenkin kohdallahan on niin, että kun Onnibussista on kyse, niin kaikki närästää. Ihan kaikki. Tietyssä mielessä ymmärrän näitä menneen maailman haikailijoita, vaikka minun käykin heitä sääliksi.

----------


## Samppa

> Minusta on hieman outoa, että HSL:n johtajistoon kuuluva henkilö puhuu täällä LVM:n velvoiteliikenteestä "imperiumin vastaiskuna" Onnibusia vastaan. No, totuus taisikin jo tuossa tulla ilmi.


Kuukanko ei ole pitkään aikaan ollut HSL:ssä töissä.

----------


## citybus

> Varmaan ymmärrät että hän esiintyy täällä yksityishenkilönä. On turhaa sananvapauden rajoittamista jos jotkut tietyt henkilöt eivät voi asemastaan johtuen harrastusfoorumeilla kertoa omia näkemyksiään.


edit: Vastoin käsitystäni urakehitys on vienyt HSL:stä HKL:ään, mikä ei vastaa junaliikenteestä, joten sitten ongelmaa ei ole.

----------


## sm3

> edit: Vastoin käsitystäni urakehitys on vienyt HSL:stä HKL:ään, mikä ei vastaa junaliikenteestä, joten sitten ongelmaa ei ole.


Kuinka HSL sitten mielestäsi liittyy Tampere Pori väliin josta tässä taisi olla kyse. Ei HSL tilaa junaliikennettä sielläpäin.

----------


## citybus

> Kuinka HSL sitten mielestäsi liittyy Tampere Pori väliin josta tässä taisi olla kyse. Ei HSL tilaa junaliikennettä sielläpäin.


Siten, että mikäli HSL:n johtavassa asemassa oleva virkamies olisi todennut VR:n olevan "imperiumi", joka käy "vastaiskuun" yksityistä liikennöitsijää vastaan, hän olisi asiattomasti nimitellyt tahoa, jolta HSL tilaa liikennettä, ja joka mahdollisesti vastaisuudessa kilpailee HSL:n tilaamaa lähijunaliikennettä koskevissa kilpailutuksissa yksityisiä junaoperaattoreita vastaan miljoonasopimuksista. Tämä ei ole tuollaisessa asemassa olevalta virkamieheltä missään tapauksessa asiallista kielenkäyttöä.

Nimimerkki, joka puhui "imperiumin vastaiskusta", ei vastoin käsitystäni olekaan töissä sellaisessa julkisyhteisössä, joka tilaa VR:ltä liikennettä, joten tällä ei nyt ole mitään väliä.

----------


## kuukanko

OnniBusin Altanot 384 ja 392 on poistettu (kuulemma myyty ulkomaille). 386 - 389 on seisonnassa firman Sarankulman varikolla.

----------


## Jaikku

Asuntovaunu pyöri katolleen ojaan  poliisi epäilee syyksi viimeistä päiväänsä ajaneen Onnibus-kuskin täpärää ohitusta http://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005...iltasanomat.fi

----------


## SD202

> Asuntovaunu pyöri katolleen ojaan  poliisi epäilee syyksi viimeistä päiväänsä ajaneen Onnibus-kuskin täpärää ohitusta http://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005...iltasanomat.fi


Liekö sitten aikataulun luoma paine niin tavara- kuin henkilökuljetuksissa, mikä on sitten johtanut ylinopeuksiin ja ohituksiin muuallakin kuin turvallisissa paikoissa? Eteen ilmestyvä hitaampi ajoneuvo (kuten tässä tapauksessa asuntovaunuyhdistelmä) saattaa romuttaa optimistisesti lasketun aikataulun toimivuuden.

Ajelin taannoin talvirajoitusten jo astuttua voimaan viitostiellä ohituskaistan kohdalla 80:n alueella nopeudella 82-83 km/h (tiedän, tiedän ylinopeus tuokin...  :Wink:  ). Taakseni ilmestyi bussi, joka lähti ohitseni. Ohitus alkoi siitä kohdasta, kun liikennemerkein ilmoitetaan ohituskaistan päättymisestä 400:n metrin kuluttua. Bussi kerkesi kuin kerkesikin ohitse ennen ohituskaistan päättymistä. Pienellä matemaattisella näpräilyllä voisi laskea, kuinka paljon tuolla bussilla oli vauhtia 80:n alueella.

Tänään saikin sitten nelostiellä ihastella taustapeilistä DAFfin keulaa useamman kilometrin ajan niinikään 80:n alueella. Eipä taustapeiliin muuta tuolloin mahtunutkaan. Vasta ajonopeuden nostaminen 85-90 km/h tienoille olisi saanut aikaan sen, että taustapeilissä näkyisi muutakin kuin tuo puoliperävaunuyhdistelmän keula.

Ja ihan vain uteliaisuudesta: onko kaukoliikennebussien aikatauluissa huomioitu talvirajoituksiin siirtyminen? Pitkällä matkalla saattaa tulla suuriakin aikaeroja, mikäli suurin osa matkasta taitetaan kesäisen 100 km/h vauhdin sijasta talvisella 80 km/h nopeudella.

----------


## tkp

> Ja ihan vain uteliaisuudesta: onko kaukoliikennebussien aikatauluissa huomioitu talvirajoituksiin siirtyminen? Pitkällä matkalla saattaa tulla suuriakin aikaeroja, mikäli suurin osa matkasta taitetaan kesäisen 100 km/h vauhdin sijasta talvisella 80 km/h nopeudella.


Eipä oikeastaan. Pari vuotta ajoin erästä pikavuoroa jossa kesäaikaan oltiin aikataulun mukaan perillä mutta talvella kun ajeli sitä n. 85 vauhtia niin oltiin auttamatta 5-10 minuuttia myöhässä joka päivä. Ja tämäkin siis hyvissä olosuhteissa, vähänkin hidasteita niin oltiin helpoisti se vartti myöhässä. Ja tämä siis tilanteessa jossa luvattiin vaihtoyhteyksiä viiden minuutin vaihtoajalla....

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aikatauluissa luvataan sellaista, mitä ei voi liikennesääntöjä noudattamalla toteuttaa. Ja kiitokset myöhästymisistä saa kuljettaja. Ja sitten ajetaan miten sattuu, ja jarrutetaan kameran kohdalla. Näyttää todella typerältä. Mistäköhän ylipäätään sellainen pakkojarrutus kameratolppien kohdalla yleisesti ottaen johtuu?

----------


## Melamies

Suomessa on rautatie- ja pikavuorobussiliikenteessä pitkät perinteet kaahata myöhästymisiä kiinni. Tavat eivät muutu hetkessä. Kuljettajien syyllistämisessä asiakkaiden tai esimiesten toimesta ei tietenkään ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Jussi

> Suomessa on rautatie- ja pikavuorobussiliikenteessä pitkät perinteet kaahata myöhästymisiä kiinni. Tavat eivät muutu hetkessä. Kuljettajien syyllistämisessä asiakkaiden tai esimiesten toimesta ei tietenkään ole mitään järkeä.


Niin, eikös Konginkankaan onnettomuuden osalta molempien osapuolien aikataulut olleet sellaiset ettei niitä voinut liikennesääntöjen puitteissa toteuttaa. Kuljettajan vikahan tuollainen ei tosiaan ole, ellei sitten ole itse ollut aikataulua sopimassa.

----------


## Samppa

> Niin, eikös Konginkankaan onnettomuuden osalta molempien osapuolien aikataulut olleet sellaiset ettei niitä voinut liikennesääntöjen puitteissa toteuttaa. Kuljettajan vikahan tuollainen ei tosiaan ole, ellei sitten ole itse ollut aikataulua sopimassa.


http://www.turvallisuustutkinta.fi/f...19.3.2004.html

Tuosta en äkkiä löydä aikatauluihin liittyvää ratkaisevaa ongelmaa. Kerro ihmeessä, jos itse löydät. Muuten kuljettaja itse aina ratkaisee sen hetkisen oikean tilannenopeuden.

Korjaan itse itseäni: 

Molempien ajoneuvojen ajoreitit oli suunniteltu siten, että niitä ei ollut mahdollista ajaa voimassaolevien nopeusrajoitusten eikä ajo- ja lepoaikasäädöksien puitteissa.

Tuo ei poista kuljettajan vastuuta oikeasta tilannenopeudesta.

----------


## Piirka

> Suomessa on rautatieliikenteessä pitkät perinteet kaahata myöhästymisiä kiinni. Tavat eivät muutu hetkessä


Millä tavalla junakaahailu onnistuu nykyään? Eikö turvajärjestelmä puutu tilanteeseen, mikäli junankuljettaja päättää leikkiä Kimi Räikköstä?




> Niin, eikös Konginkankaan onnettomuuden osalta molempien osapuolien aikataulut olleet sellaiset ettei niitä voinut liikennesääntöjen puitteissa toteuttaa.


Konginkankaan turmabussi oli tilausajossa. Aikataulutusta ei tainnut olla muuten kuin, että messiin poimittiin hiihtomatkaajia pääkaupunkiseudun ja Jyväskylän väliltä ja sieltä sitten perille Kuusamoon johonkin kellonaikaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Millä tavalla junakaahailu onnistuu nykyään? Eikö turvajärjestelmä puutu tilanteeseen, mikäli junankuljettaja päättää leikkiä Kimi Räikköstä?
> 
> 
> 
> Konginkankaan turmabussi oli tilausajossa. Aikataulutusta ei tainnut olla muuten kuin, että messiin poimittiin hiihtomatkaajia pääkaupunkiseudun ja Jyväskylän väliltä ja sieltä sitten perille Kuusamoon johonkin kellonaikaan.


Lainasit minua hieman väärin, siispä selvennän näkökulmaani. Junalla kaahailu taitaa olla nykyään ainakin vaikeampaa, ennen sn oli suositusnopeus, jos haluttiin ajaa aikataulua kiinni.

Bussillakin on nykyään vaikeampi kaahata maantienopeuksissa, nopeudenrajoitin on ainakin useimmilla säädetty tasan sallittuun sataseen.

On kuitenkin vaarallinen ajatusmalli, että aikataulussa pitää pysyä turvallisuuden kustannuksella. Tämän sanoessani en halua halkoa hiuksia, mutta systemaattinen tuottamuksellinen riskitason nosto ei vetele.

Konginkankaan tapauksessa aikataulu ei käsittääkseni ollut kireä bussin matkustajien vuoksi (hiihtokeskukseen saapuminen ei varmasti ollut tunnin päälle) tai rekan lastin vuoksi (laiva ei odottanut paperirullia tunnin tarkkuudella).
Sen sijaan molemmille kuljettajille oli annettu työtehtävä, jonka suorittaminen ilman ylinopeutta ja sallittua ajoaikaa ylittämättä oli käytännössä mahdotonta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lainasit minua hieman väärin, siispä selvennän näkökulmaani. Junalla kaahailu taitaa olla nykyään ainakin vaikeampaa, ennen sn oli suositusnopeus, jos haluttiin ajaa aikataulua kiinni.


Ei, kyllä se on aina ollut suurin sallittu nopeus. Sen noudattaminen toki muinaisessa ilmapiirissä oli vähän "vapaampaa".

Nykyään käytössä oleva JKV käytännössä estää kaahailun, enkä usko, että kaahailua esiintyisi ilman kulunvalvontaakaan.

----------


## SD202

> Bussillakin on nykyään vaikeampi kaahata maantienopeuksissa, nopeudenrajoitin on ainakin useimmilla säädetty tasan sallittuun sataseen.


Kuorma-autoissa rajoitin taitaa olla säädetty hieman ajoneuvokohtaista rajoitusta ylemmäksi, jopa 85 km/h tai ylemmäksikin.




> On kuitenkin vaarallinen ajatusmalli, että aikataulussa pitää pysyä turvallisuuden kustannuksella. Tämän sanoessani en halua halkoa hiuksia, mutta systemaattinen tuottamuksellinen riskitason nosto ei vetele.
> 
> Konginkankaan tapauksessa aikataulu ei käsittääkseni ollut kireä bussin matkustajien vuoksi (hiihtokeskukseen saapuminen ei varmasti ollut tunnin päälle) tai rekan lastin vuoksi (laiva ei odottanut paperirullia tunnin tarkkuudella).
> Sen sijaan molemmille kuljettajille oli annettu työtehtävä, jonka suorittaminen ilman ylinopeutta ja sallittua ajoaikaa ylittämättä oli käytännössä mahdotonta.


http://www.lintu.info/TAKU.pdf (ainakin sivuilta 34-36 löytyi sopivaa materiaalia)
Tämä tutkimus on siis tehty noin vuosi Konginkankaan turman jälkeen.

Mutta lieneekö tämä nykyinen touhu tavaraliikennepuolella seurausta siitä logistisesta suuntauksesta, että "varastot on siirretty pyörien päälle", toisin sanoen siitä että tavaran lähettäjillä tai vastaanottajilla ei ole enää välivarastoja vaan eletään kädestä suuhun tavaravirtojen kanssa? Varastossa seisova tavara kun on "sitoutunutta pääomaa".

----------


## Melamies

> Ei, kyllä se on aina ollut suurin sallittu nopeus. Sen noudattaminen toki muinaisessa ilmapiirissä oli vähän "vapaampaa".


Juuri tuota tarkoitin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onnibus lakkauttaa 14.8.2017 Tampere - Kotkan kokonaisuudessaan


Liikenne Vuorela jatkaa 14.8. jälkeen F12:n liikennöintiä perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin yhdellä vuoroparilla osuudella Tampere - Kouvola. 13.10. reitti jatkuu Lappeenrantaan. Koulujen kesäloma-aikoina reittiä liikennöidään päivittäin. OnniBus.com:in tiedote

----------


## Resiina

Onnibus avaa uuden varikon/toimipisteen Porvooseen, kyseisen varikko aloittaa elokuun aikana.

----------


## JaM

Gleb Simanovin tapaus hämmentää. Jos unohdetaan kaikki muu ihmetys asian tiimoilta niin jäljelle jää yksi vastausta vaativa kysymys: Mitä sellaista Gleb Simanov pystyy tarjoamaan Onnibusille, että Lauri Helken kannattaa varta vasten kutsua juuri Gleb töihin Onnibusille vaikka Helke varmasti on tiennyt ja ymmärtänyt miten erikoisesta asiasta on kysymys? Onko Simanovin tapaukseen liittyvällä erikoisuudella Onnibusin näkökulmasta jokin sellainen arvo, joka ei ihan helposti aukea? Kuskeja luulis olevan helpompikin rekrytä kuin soittelemalla perään, että tulisitko meille hommiin. 

Aivan ensinnä tuli tietysti mieleen myös se, että miten Onnibus on voinut palkata uutta väkeä kun vastikään oli irtisanomisia, mutta se koukku on Onnibusin facebook-kommentointien perusteella kierretty tarjoamalla ensin töitä kaikille irtisanotuille Helsingin asemapaikalta.

----------


## petteri

Minusta Gleb Simanovilla on tässä tilanteessa oikeus harjoittaa ammattiaan, vaikka hänen työsuhteensa edellisen työnantajan kanssa päättyikin sekavissa merkeissä.

Onnibus leimaaminen siitä syystä, että yritys palkkaa yhden uuden kuljettajan on hyvin outoa ja epäasiallista.

----------


## JaM

Tarkoituksena ei ole kiistää Simanovin oikeutta ammattinsa harjoittamiseen tai leimata Onnibusia vaan ihmetellä mikä teki Simanovista miehen, jonka Onnibusin toimitusjohtaja halusi varta vasten kutsua töihin Onnibusille? Oletan että toimitusjohtajan kutsu ei ole sen paremmin Onnibusin kuin muunkaan bussialan standardi rekrytointitapa.

----------


## citybus

> Tummaihoisten matkustaminen Onnibussilla taitaa muuttua tukalaksi.Tuskinpa ko. Herra on saanut muutettua asenteitaan?Olisikohan Hän alkanut kuvaamaan jos esim "Isorintainen Blondi" olisi kertonut puhelimen akun olevan loppu ja lipun esittäminen mahdotonta?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:45 ----------
> 
> Tiesittekö Muuten Sir Brian Souterin(Onnibussin omistaja) asenteesta seksuaalivähemmistöjä kohtaan?


Kannattaa vähän miettiä mitä puhuu. Tämä alkaa jo mennä kunnianloukkauksen puolelle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuskeja luulis olevan helpompikin rekrytä kuin soittelemalla perään, että tulisitko meille hommiin.


Pääkaupunkiseudulla ei välttämättä ole. HSL-liikenne työllistää niin paljon bussikuskeja, että kuljettajista on seudulla pulaa. Pikavuoroliikenteestä huomaa nopeasti, että vaikka Suomen pikavuoroliikenteestä hyvin suuri osa suuntautuu Helsinkiin, niin sitä hoitaa lähes täysin muualta Suomesta olevat firmat. Pohjolan Liikenne on ainoa helsinkiläinen pikavuoroliikennöitsijä. Suurin osa pikavuorofirmoista on katsonut Helsingin kuljettajamarkkinoita paremmaksi ratkaisuksi ajattaa muista kaupungeista olevia kuljettajia yöksi Helsinkiin. Monilla firmoilla onkin omia asuntoja Kampissa, joissa kuljettajat yöpyvät.

Oli OB tarkoittanut tätä rekrytointia poliittiseksi kannanotoksi tai ei, niin sellaiseksi tämä on selvästikin tulkittu.

----------


## hana

> Pääkaupunkiseudulla ei välttämättä ole. HSL-liikenne työllistää niin paljon bussikuskeja, että kuljettajista on seudulla pulaa. Pikavuoroliikenteestä huomaa nopeasti, että vaikka Suomen pikavuoroliikenteestä hyvin suuri osa suuntautuu Helsinkiin, niin sitä hoitaa lähes täysin muualta Suomesta olevat firmat. Pohjolan Liikenne on ainoa helsinkiläinen pikavuoroliikennöitsijä. Suurin osa pikavuorofirmoista on katsonut Helsingin kuljettajamarkkinoita paremmaksi ratkaisuksi ajattaa muista kaupungeista olevia kuljettajia yöksi Helsinkiin. Monilla firmoilla onkin omia asuntoja Kampissa, joissa kuljettajat yöpyvät.
> 
> Oli OB tarkoittanut tätä rekrytointia poliittiseksi kannanotoksi tai ei, niin sellaiseksi tämä on selvästikin tulkittu.


Tosiaan pääkaupunkiseudulla on orastavaa pulaa kuljettajista. Tämä johtuu mm. eläköitymisistä ja siitä että nuorempaa sukupolvea ei ammatti houkuttele mm. työajoista johtuen. Muutama vuosi sitten oli yhtiömme henkilöstölehdessä juttua että kuljettajien keski-ikä yrityksessämme on reilut 52v. Länsimetron valmistuminen parantaa kuljettaja tilannetta hetkellisesti, mutta kaikki merkit viittaa siihen, että parin vuoden päästä on taas pulaa kuljettajista. HSL-alueella on muutenkin kuljettajien kannalta mielenkiintoinen tilanne kun HSL-alueella katkeaa todella suuri määrä sopimuksia vuonna 2019 siitäkin huolimatta vaikka joissakin sopimuksissa varmastikin optioita käytetään. Optioita ei kuitenkaan näillä näkymin käytetä esim. Transdevin liikennöimillä linjoilla ja tuskinpa 58:llakaan kun se muuttuu runkolinjaksi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ala ei houkuttele, tai kaikki ei ainakaan ole välttämättä kovin sitoutuneita jatkuvien kilpailutusten tähden. Ei auta, vaikka olisi pitkät sopimukset, kun vähän väliä on joku linja katkolla. Tähän melkoisen epäsäännölliset työajat jne. Moni vaihtaa alaa heti, kun jotain mielenkiintoista tulee tarjolle. Lonkapankki ei toimi käytännössä, sitä on helppo kiertää. Vasta kunnon kuljettajapula tuo helpotusta siihen, että irtisanotut myös oikeasti työllistyy. Siis muuallakin, kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Andelin

> Onnibus avaa uuden varikon/toimipisteen Porvooseen, kyseisen varikko aloittaa elokuun aikana.


 Onko tietoa minne tämä varikko tulee?

----------


## tkp

Onnibussilla käytössä kyseenalainen käytäntö bussien langattomissa verkkoyhteyksissä

http://www.tivi.fi/Kaikki_uutiset/ka...ytanto-6667356

----------


## tkp

Avi epäilee Onnibusia ajo- ja lepoaikarikkomuksista http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/361...arikkomuksista

----------


## rane

Lokakuun toisesta päivästä alkaen Onnibus ajaa Turku-Helsinki-reitillä puolen tunnin välein, kertoi Helke Satakunnan Kansassa sunnuntaina.
Alkaa olla ykköstiellä tarjontaa.

----------


## tkp

Onnibussin toiminta tappiollista https://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/o...sesta/T7zuvMBc

----------


## kuukanko

> Lokakuun toisesta päivästä alkaen Onnibus ajaa Turku-Helsinki-reitillä puolen tunnin välein, kertoi Helke Satakunnan Kansassa sunnuntaina.


Lupahakemukset ovat eilen tulleet Varsinais-Suomen ELY:n sivuille: F1 ja F8. Niissä haettuna liikenteen muutospäivänä on 9.10.2017.

Hakemuksissa on vuorovälin tihenemisen lisäksi muitakin reippaita muutoksia Turun päässä:
Caribialle ei ajettaisi enää ollenkaan. Kaikki vuorot menisivät Turussa samaa Aurakadun reittiä kuin F8 nytNaantaliin/Naantalista ajaminen vähenisi: Helsingistä sinne ajettaisiin päivällä yksi vuoro (M-L) ja iltaisin kolme vuoroa. Naantalista lähtisi aamulla kolme vuoroa (lauantaisin vain kaksi ja sunnuntaisin yksi), päivällä yksi (sunnuntaisin kaksi) ja iltaisin yksi.osa Poriin jatkavista ja Porista tulevista F8:ista alkaa koukata Raision pysäkin kautta
Yhdestä Poriin asti menevästä F8:n vuoroparista katkaistaisiin Rauma - Pori - Rauma -osuus pois.

----------


## iiko

> Onnibussin toiminta tappiollista https://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/o...sesta/T7zuvMBc


Vahva veikkaus, että maksetaan emoyhtiölle sen verran lainoja, että näytetään ulospäin tappiollinen tulos...

----------


## vesa.

> Vahva veikkaus, että maksetaan emoyhtiölle sen verran lainoja, että näytetään ulospäin tappiollinen tulos...


Liiketulos ja nettotulos on vankasti pakkasella molemmat, joten kyllä se on ihan puhtaasti miinusmerkkistä liiketoimintaa.

----------


## JaM

> Lupahakemukset ovat eilen tulleet Varsinais-Suomen ELY:n sivuille


Asiaa sivuten, olen jo pidempään ihmetellyt alalla rehottavaa käytäntöä, jossa reittiliikennelupahakemukset ovat tuollaisia kuulakärkikynäsuttuja. Vuosi 2020 lähestyy ja hommat on hoidettu jo kolmisenkymmentä vuotta tietokoneilla mutta näitä lappusia sutataan edelleen käsipelillä ja kuulakynällä. Itse jos olisin virkamies ja saisin pöydälleni tuommoisia suttuläjiä niin laittaisin ne bumerangina liikennöitsijälle ja käsittely alkaisi vasta kun materiaali olisi selkeässä ja ymmärrettävässä tietokoneella tuotetussa muodossa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tuota samaa töhertämistä olen minäkin ihmetellyt.

----------


## 339-DF

En ole noita hakemuksia nähnyt, mutta keskustelusta voisin päätellä, että viranomainen ei ole vaivautunut laatimaan sähköisiä lomakkeita, vaan nuo linjaluvat täytetään jollekin paperille, joita postitellaan sitten ympäri maata ja toivotaan, etteivät ne huku matkalla. Voihan asian tietysti vielä vuonna 2017 tuollakin tavalla hoitaa. Mutta sitten pitää viranomaisen myös tyytyä kuulakärkikynäsuttuun eikä pidä ihmetellä, jos ei operaattoreiden konttuureista enää löydy IBM:n pallokirjoituskonetta, jolla lomake saataisiin siististi täytettyä.

----------


## J_J

> En ole noita hakemuksia nähnyt, mutta keskustelusta voisin päätellä, että viranomainen ei ole vaivautunut laatimaan sähköisiä lomakkeita, vaan nuo linjaluvat täytetään jollekin paperille, joita postitellaan sitten ympäri maata ja toivotaan, etteivät ne huku matkalla. Voihan asian tietysti vielä vuonna 2017 tuollakin tavalla hoitaa. Mutta sitten pitää viranomaisen myös tyytyä kuulakärkikynäsuttuun eikä pidä ihmetellä, jos ei operaattoreiden konttuureista enää löydy IBM:n pallokirjoituskonetta, jolla lomake saataisiin siististi täytettyä.


En ole reittiliikennelupaa koskaan hakenut, mutta jo lääninhallitukselle osoitetun taksilupahakemuksen täydennys (pdf-lomake) netissä onnistui 15 vuotta sitten hienosti. Kynää ei tarvittu kuin kohdassa "luvanhakijan allekirjoitus". Mutta josko kehitys tässäkin on kehittynyt väärään suuntaan - tiedä häntä.

----------


## kuukanko

Uudistetut Helsinki - Turku -vuorot ovat nyt tulleet myyntiin.

Näköjään F1:lle ei myönnetty lupaa pysähtyä Aurakadulla, se näyttäisi pysähtyvän Turussa yliopistolla ja linja-autoasemalla.

----------


## zige94

> Uudistetut Helsinki - Turku -vuorot ovat nyt tulleet myyntiin.
> 
> Näköjään F1:lle ei myönnetty lupaa pysähtyä Aurakadulla, se näyttäisi pysähtyvän Turussa yliopistolla ja linja-autoasemalla.


Löytyykö tästä päätös jostain vai mistä tämä tieto on peräisin?
EDIT: Onnibussin tiedotteessa näköjään mainittu.

----------


## kallio843

Turkulainen kertoo että Matkahuolto alkaa myymään onnibusin lippuja Helsingin ja Turun lipunmyynnissä.

----------


## markus1979

Pahoittelut heti etukäteen jos tästä asiasta on jo ollut juttua, on jäänyt silmien väliin siinä tapauksessa.

Havaitsin tänään Kampissa mielenkiintoisen jutun. Onnibussin tuulilasiin oli teipattu älykännykkä verrattain pysyvänoloisesti:



Kyseessä F4/F333.

Seurataanko tässä tien kuntoa? Ottaako joku käyttötarkoitukseen suunniteltu äppi kuvia tietyn väliaijoin ja tallentaa sijaintitiedot?

----------


## Allison

> Seurataanko tässä tien kuntoa? Ottaako joku käyttötarkoitukseen suunniteltu äppi kuvia tietyn väliaijoin ja tallentaa sijaintitiedot?


Tässä juttua aiheesta parin vuoden takaa:

https://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/o...7-d21161be50eb

----------


## kallio843

Tämä kamera on myös hyvä jos esimerkiksi onnettomuustilanteessa käydään läpi syyllisiä ja miksipä sitä ei sellaisessa tilanteessa saisi käyttää. Eli hyvä juttu myös kuljettajan oikeusturvan kannalta. 

Sikäli kun onnilla kaluston käyttöajat on maximoitu varmaan aika tarkkaan niin tälläiseen hankkeeseen Onnin autot on hyvä ja melkein ainoa lähes valtakunnallisesti toimiva yritys. Muut firmat kun ovat enemmän ja vähemmän paikallisesti toimivia.

----------


## markus1979

Ilmeisesti pääkonttorilla näkyy sitten jokaisen bussin sijainti, nopeus jne? Seuraako järjestelmä automaattisesti aikataulussapysymistäkin?

----------


## Allison

Tämän kamerajärjestelmän pääfunktio on tuottaa esimerkiksi tienpitäjälle reaaliaikaista tilannekuvaa. Tiemestarin ei tarvitse ajaa satoja kilometrejä tarkistaakseen onko auraustilanne ok tai liikennemerkit lumessa. Konenäön avulla on mahdollista tunnistaa myös asfaltin rikkoumat. Uusia sovellusmuotoja tulee koko ajan lisää. OB saa tästä hyvästä itselleen kuvat omaan käyttöön. Ei ole siis meidän järjestelmä.

Paikannus ja nopeustiedot saadaan myös kahdesta muusta järjestelmästä (autojen wifi ja autojen ajotapaseuranta).

Sairasta sinänsä että tänä päivänä autossa on lukuisa määrä SIM-kortteja:

1. Puhelin
2. Maksupääte
3. Kuljettajan tabletti
4. Wifi 1
5. Wifi 2
6. Ajotapaseuranta
7. Digipiirturin etäluenta

Muistinkohan edes kaikkia. Todennäköisesti yhdenkin liittymän kapasiteetti riittäisi tuohon kaikkeen.

Tuo kamerasysteemi on siitä poikkeuksellinen, että hyödyntää auton wifiä.

Odotan sitä, että tulee joku ajoneuvoethernet-standardi, jossa autoon laitetaan yksi liittymä ja kaikki kytkeytyy siihen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:50 ----------




> Sikäli kun onnilla kaluston käyttöajat on maximoitu varmaan aika tarkkaan niin tälläiseen hankkeeseen Onnin autot on hyvä ja melkein ainoa lähes valtakunnallisesti toimiva yritys. Muut firmat kun ovat enemmän ja vähemmän paikallisesti toimivia.


Kun olin aikaisemmin Väinö Paunu Oy:ssä linja-autonkuljettajana, ajoin silloin tällöin Tampere-Lahti - reittiä autolla, jossa oli eri mittalaitteita ja kamera. Erikoisempana taisi olla bussin pohjasta laskeutuva "kottikärryn pyörä", jonka avulla mitattiin tienpinnan kitkaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Konenäön avulla on mahdollista tunnistaa myös asfaltin rikkoumat.


Tästä ominaisuudesta lienee iloa lähinnä Tilastokeskukselle. Reikiä ei kuitenkaan paikata, vaikka ne näkee Sokea Reettakin ilman mitään konenäköä. Asfalttitöiden lisääminen jäi Sipilän vaalipuheisiin.

----------


## kallio843

Onnibussin Facebook-sivuilla oli viesti, jossa kerrotaan että reitille f77 lisättäisiin koulujen loma-ajoille vuoroja. Käytännössä tämä varmaan tarkoittaa sitä että läpi vuoden ajetaan samalla aikataululla. Muutokset tulisivat näkymään seuraavan kerran hiihtolomien aikaan.

----------


## Huppu

-Matkahuolto alkaa myydä Onnisbussin lippuja kahdessa myyntipistessä: Helsingin kamppi ja Turun linja-autoasema. 
- Onnibus laskee kuljettajalta ostettavan lipun hintoja (mutta jatkossakaan ei voi ostaa käteiselle)

Lähde:
http://www.aamuset.fi/teemat/3685921...jaautoasemalla

----------


## Rattivaunu

> -Matkahuolto alkaa myydä Onnisbussin lippuja kahdessa myyntipistessä: Helsingin kamppi ja Turun linja-autoasema. 
> - Onnibus laskee kuljettajalta ostettavan lipun hintoja (mutta jatkossakaan ei voi ostaa käteiselle)
> 
> Lähde:
> http://www.aamuset.fi/teemat/3685921...jaautoasemalla


Ilmaislehti Turkulainen uutisoi samasta aiheesta jo 10.10.2017. Siitä uutisesta on maininta tämän ketjun viestissä #2458.

----------


## markus1979

Oliko niin, että Onnibus ei aja yhtään vuoroa Turun satamaan tai satamasta? 

VR:n 9,90e on melko järkevä hinta pääkaupunkiseudulta suoraan satamaan, mutta ihan kaikille päiville noita ei löydä. Kilpailua tähän tarvittaisiin. Matkahuollon kautta näemmä on yksi iltalähtö (olikohan 20:05 Turusta Helsinkiin), mutta siihenkään ei oikein tarjoushintaisia lippuja saa. Luulisi, että Onnin kannattaisi ajaa 5 eurolla mielummin satamaan asti Helsingistä verrattuna 4 euron lippuun linja-auto-asemalle. Fölin bussin odottelu räntäsateessa kantamusten kanssa ja 3 lisäeuroa eivät lisää tuon vaihdollisen yhteyden houkuttelevuutta laisinkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Onhan tuo kymppi junamatkasta Helsingistä Turkuun jo sentään aikamoisen hyvä hinta. Tuon joustavan hinnoittelun ydinajatushan on juuri se, että mitä suositumpi vuoro, sitä kalliimmat hinnat ja mitä myöhemmin varaa, sitä kalliimmaksi tulee.

Minä näen asian niin, että jos on tärkeää matkustaa tiettynä ajankohtana, on oltava valmis siitä maksamaan ja jos toisaalta hinta on se keskeisin tekijä, on oltava valmis matkustamaan silloin, kun liikennöitsijä tahtoo.

----------


## Lasse

> Oliko niin, että Onnibus ei aja yhtään vuoroa Turun satamaan tai satamasta? 
> 
> VR:n 9,90e on melko järkevä hinta pääkaupunkiseudulta suoraan satamaan, mutta ihan kaikille päiville noita ei löydä. Kilpailua tähän tarvittaisiin. Matkahuollon kautta näemmä on yksi iltalähtö (olikohan 20:05 Turusta Helsinkiin), mutta siihenkään ei oikein tarjoushintaisia lippuja saa. Luulisi, että Onnin kannattaisi ajaa 5 eurolla mielummin satamaan asti Helsingistä verrattuna 4 euron lippuun linja-auto-asemalle. Fölin bussin odottelu räntäsateessa kantamusten kanssa ja 3 lisäeuroa eivät lisää tuon vaihdollisen yhteyden houkuttelevuutta laisinkaan.


Katsoin juuri kaksi viikkoa eteenpäin, ja kaikille päiville löytyi Matkahuollon kautta lippuja 20:05 vuoroon 5-13 euron hintaan. Kolmena päivänä ylittyi 10, muina päivinä hinta oli alle 10.

----------


## killerpop

> Oliko niin, että Onnibus ei aja yhtään vuoroa Turun satamaan tai satamasta?


Eikös F9 aloita tai lopu sinne?

----------


## markus1979

> Katsoin juuri kaksi viikkoa eteenpäin, ja kaikille päiville löytyi Matkahuollon kautta lippuja 20:05 vuoroon 5-13 euron hintaan. Kolmena päivänä ylittyi 10, muina päivinä hinta oli alle 10.


Katsoin lähinnä kahta päivää 24.11. ja 2.12:

Ensimmäisenä hinnat Helsingistä 12e, 13e, 24,50e
Toisena vastaavasti 8e, 13e, 24,50e

Noita 8e lippuja on myynnissä 1, joten seurueen toiselle puoliskolle lippu olisi 24,50e.

Pidän tätä kyllä kalliina. Kahden hengen edestakainen matka on jo houkuttelevaa hoitaa henkilöautolla, varsinkin kun huomioi seutulipun tarpeen Helsingin päässä. 

VR on selvästi kilpailukykyisempi tässä välissä, kun tuota seutulippuakaan usein ei tarvita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:53 ----------




> Eikös F9 aloita tai lopu sinne?


Kyllä, hyvä huomio. Mutta vain Tampereen ja Jyväskylän suunnasta/suuntaan, ei auta nyt Helsingin suunnasta tulevaa. Olin hieman epätarkka alkuperäisessä viestissäni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:55 ----------




> Onhan tuo kymppi junamatkasta Helsingistä Turkuun jo sentään aikamoisen hyvä hinta. Tuon joustavan hinnoittelun ydinajatushan on juuri se, että mitä suositumpi vuoro, sitä kalliimmat hinnat ja mitä myöhemmin varaa, sitä kalliimmaksi tulee.


Kyllä. Kympillä Turkuun junalla on hyvä hinta. Tuo satama on kuitenkin hieman erikoisjuttu, sillä sopivia lähtöjä on hyvin vähän ja niiden hinta nousee hyvin nopeasti. Esim tuo aiemmin mainitsemani 24.11. Muutama päivä sitten tarjolla oli lippuja hintaan 9,90, seuraavana päivänä hinta oli jo 20. Kyllä hinta voisi pienemmin portain nousta. Ja nyt siis puhuttiin lähdöstä johon oli aikaa reilu 3 viikkoa.

Hyvissä ajoin (=kuukauta aiemmin esimerkiksi) liput voisivat olla kyllä halvempiakin. Ei esimerkiksi 4 hengen seurueen tapauksessa tuo 10 euroa ole yhden suunnan lipusta mitenkään erityisen edullista. Edestakainen matka on jo 80 euroa. Mikäli lippu töksähtäen nousee 20 euroon, maksaa seurueen liput jo 160 euroa. Siinä tulee oman auton käyttö jo varsin houkuttelevaksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kyllä. Kympillä Turkuun junalla on hyvä hinta. Tuo satama on kuitenkin hieman erikoisjuttu, sillä sopivia lähtöjä on hyvin vähän ja niiden hinta nousee hyvin nopeasti. Esim tuo aiemmin mainitsemani 24.11. Muutama päivä sitten tarjolla oli lippuja hintaan 9,90, seuraavana päivänä hinta oli jo 20. Kyllä hinta voisi pienemmin portain nousta. Ja nyt siis puhuttiin lähdöstä johon oli aikaa reilu 3 viikkoa.


Vr:llä ei ole oikeastaan dynaamista hinnoittelua. Yksinkertaisesti vain joka vuorolla 20 % paikoista on säästölippuja, jotka ovat noin puolta halvempia kuin normaalit liput. Kun säästöliput on myyty, siirrytään myymään normaalihintaisia. Tähän tulee sitten tavallaan automaattisesti hieman dynamiikkaa, kun hiljaisissa vuoroissa on säästölippuja lähempänä lähtöpäivää, mikä ohjaa matkustajia niihin.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä. Kympillä Turkuun junalla on hyvä hinta. Tuo satama on kuitenkin hieman erikoisjuttu, sillä sopivia lähtöjä on hyvin vähän ja niiden hinta nousee hyvin nopeasti.


Yksi vaihtoehto on ottaa aiempi juna ja nauttia kauniista Turusta, matkatavarat voi viedä jo valmiiksi satamaan säilytykseen ja 3  lipulla, joka on pari tuntia voimassa käydä vaikka päivällisellä  :Smile:

----------


## kallio843

Ylen uutisen mukaan Onnibus tekee muutoksia vuorotarjontaan ja reittiverkostoon tulevien kuukausien aikana.

----------


## dreamy83

> Ylen uutisen mukaan Onnibus tekee muutoksia vuorotarjontaan ja reittiverkostoon tulevien kuukausien aikana.


Ja onkohan muutoksia tulossa myös ykköstielle, koska verkkokaupassa on 8.1 alkaen näkyvissä vain F8-linjan vuorot? Toki vain oma silmämääräinen havainto satunnaisilla vuoroilla, mutta suhteellisen usein ykköstietä Onnilla matkaavana ovat AstroMegat olleet pulleana matkustajista myös nyt, kun vuoroväli on noinkin tiheä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja onkohan muutoksia tulossa myös ykköstielle, koska verkkokaupassa on 8.1 alkaen näkyvissä vain F8-linjan vuorot?


OB:n oman tiedotteen mukaan Keilaniemen pysäkki Espoossa vaihtuu Niittykumpuun.

----------


## kallio843

Onnibus oli aikeissa ottaa pysäkin Keilaniemeen mutta koska pysäkki poistuukin vuodenvaihteessa kun liityntäliikenne Etelä-Espoossa alkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onnibus oli aikeissa ottaa pysäkin Keilaniemeen mutta koska pysäkki poistuukin vuodenvaihteessa kun liityntäliikenne Etelä-Espoossa alkaa.


Mitä tarkoitat? Onhan OB:lla ollut jo pitkään pysäkki Keilaniemessä.

----------


## dreamy83

> Mitä tarkoitat? Onhan OB:lla ollut jo pitkään pysäkki Keilaniemessä.


Kyllä, Onnilla on ollut pysäkki Keilaniemessä. Mutta ei ole kauaa, koska pysäkki siirtyy metron liityntäliikenteen käyttöön. Itse pidän hyvänä, että kaikilla ykköstien liikennöitsijällä on useampi eri reittivariaatio ja kunkin reitin vieläpä poikkeavat toisustaan, osa merkittävästikin.

----------


## kallio843

> Mitä tarkoitat? Onhan OB:lla ollut jo pitkään pysäkki Keilaniemessä.


Niin siis oli aikaisessa ottaa Keilaniemeen pysäkin myös länsimetron yhteyteen.

----------


## killerpop

> Itse pidän hyvänä, että kaikilla ykköstien liikennöitsijällä on useampi eri reittivariaatio ja kunkin reitin vieläpä poikkeavat toisustaan, osa merkittävästikin.


Ainoa vaan, että matkustajat ovat hämillään. Ne, jotka eivät tosiaan viitsi tarkistaa vuoron tarkkaa pysäkkiluetteloa, voisivat olettaa kaikkien Helsingistä Turkuun kulkevien bussien pysähtyvän esim Piispanristin pysäkillä, mutta variaatioiden myötä osa vuoroista kulkee TYKSin kautta. Toisaalta ne, jotka tekevät hakunsa todelliseen määräpaikkaansa (eikä Turkuun), todennäköisesti ilahtuvat suorista yhteyksistä juuri sinne, minne haluavatkin mennä. Vaatii kyllä asiakkailta perehtymistä etukäteen.

----------


## zige94

Mistä lähtien Onnibussin F1 vuorot ovat ajaneet Aurakadun pysäkin kautta? Eikö Turun kaupunki evännyt Onnibussin F1-vuoroilta oikeuden pysähtyä Aurakadulla liiallisen rallin välttämiseksi tai ainakin osalta vuoroilta, jonka vuoksi yksikään F1 ei pitäisi pysähtyä siellä?

Jos näin on yhä, niin näyttäisi taas olevan Onnibussilla hankaluuksia tulkita reittilupiansa kun osa, etenkin Helsingin suunnasta tulevista vuoroista, pysähtyy Aurakadulla. Tämä ei auta muutenkaan aikataulussa pysymistä, harva se kerta OB on ajoissa ja sitten pysähdellään muuallakin kuin mihin reittilupa on myönnetty.

----------


## Elias

> Tämä ei auta muutenkaan aikataulussa pysymistä, harva se kerta OB on ajoissa ja sitten pysähdellään muuallakin kuin mihin reittilupa on myönnetty.


_Harva se_ ilmaus tarkoittaa sitä, että Onnibus olisi lähes joka kerta ajoissa, mikä tuntuu ainakin tässä yhteydessä melko absurdilta.

----------


## hani

Onnibussin puolalainen sisaryhtiö Polskibus on epävirallisten tietojen mukaan liittymässä osaksi saksalaista Flixbus-verkostoa:

https://www.fly4free.pl/polskibus-znika-z-polski/ (puolaksi, mutta Google Translate auttaa hyvin esim. puola-englanti)

Koska Polskibus ajaa samanlaisella ja -näköisellä kalustolla kuin Onnibus sekä on samoilla omistajilla, voi muutoksia olla tulossa Suomeenkin.

----------


## hani

> Onnibussin puolalainen sisaryhtiö Polskibus on epävirallisten tietojen mukaan liittymässä osaksi saksalaista Flixbus-verkostoa:
> 
> https://www.fly4free.pl/polskibus-znika-z-polski/ (puolaksi, mutta Google Translate auttaa hyvin esim. puola-englanti)


Tänään tuo Polskibussin muuttuminen Flixbussin verkoston osaksi (alihankkijaksi) on vahvistettu. Huhtikuuhun 2018 mennessä Polskibus katoaa katukuvasta.

Nyt vain odotellaan käykö näin Suomessakin ja millä aikataululla.

----------


## kuukanko

Kauppalehti: OnniBus.com oikaisi bussilinjansa voitollisiksi - saneeraus onnistui

Nyt siis näyttäisi siltä, että kaukoliikenteen toimijoista VR pystyy oman saneerauksensa jälkeen tekemään reilusti voittoa ja OB:kin on päässyt takaisin voitolle. Antaisi viitteitä siitä, että nyt ollaan kestävällä hintatasolla ja ne toimijat jotka eivät sillä elä, kuolevat ennen pitkää pois.

----------


## kallio843

Onnibusin liikenteeseen muutoksia;

* Jyväskylästä ja Tampereelta aloittaa uusia vuoroja Turun Satamaan. Uusia vuoroja 4 kpl ja niitä liikennöi Grandell. 

* Oulun ja Rovaniemen välillä liikennöidään jatkossa Oulun Onnikan ja Kutilan liikenteen autoilla maanantaisin, perjantaisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. 

* Reitti F10 Turku-Hämeenlinna-Lahti liikennöidään 23.2. alkaen perjantaisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Tätä reittiä operoi puolestaan Miodex Oy.

* Helsingin ja Jyväskylän välille uusia, nopeita vuoroja jotka eivät pysähdy Lahdessa.

----------


## rane

Edelliseen liittyen sen verran lisään, että Turku-Lahti-väliä liikennöi Miodex Oy omalla reittiliikenneluvallaan.

----------


## Compact

> Edelliseen liittyen sen verran lisään, että Turku-Lahti-väliä liikennöi Miodex Oy omalla reittiliikenneluvallaan.


Uusia pysäkkejä Lounais-Hämeessä: Autokeitaan lisäksi Ypäjän Palikkala, Jokioinen, entinen Forssan Rantasipi ja Tammelan Mustiala. Yksi menopaluuvuoro kunakin päivänä.

----------


## Zambo

> Onnibussin puolalainen sisaryhtiö Polskibus on epävirallisten tietojen mukaan liittymässä osaksi saksalaista Flixbus-verkostoa:
> 
> https://www.fly4free.pl/polskibus-znika-z-polski/ (puolaksi, mutta Google Translate auttaa hyvin esim. puola-englanti)
> 
> Koska Polskibus ajaa samanlaisella ja -näköisellä kalustolla kuin Onnibus sekä on samoilla omistajilla, voi muutoksia olla tulossa Suomeenkin.


Bussiammattilaisen uusimmassa numerossa 1/18 on esitetty kysymys Milloin on Suomen vuoro? FlixBusin viestintäjohtaja Rosa Donat vastaa: Tähän voin sanoa vain, että FlixBus jatkaa Euroopan liikennöintiverkoston laajentamista ja olemme kiinnostuneita kaikista Euroopan maista. Vuoden 2017 aikana kasvoimme massiivisesti Skandinaviassa ja itäisessä Euroopassa. Seuraava askel on toki USA, mutta myös Euroopan verkoston kasvattaminen jatkuu.

----------


## kallio843

Eli Onnia ollaan laittamassa myyntikuntoon ja vihreä vallankumous saapuu myös Suomeen?

----------


## killerpop

Tässäpä yksi värejä vaihtanu Puolan VanHool

http://phototrans.eu/14,913297,0.html

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli Onnia ollaan laittamassa myyntikuntoon ja vihreä vallankumous saapuu myös Suomeen?


Jos FlixBus haluaisi tulla Suomeen yritysostolla, niin Onni olisi jo nyt ilmiselvä ykköskandidaatti ostettavaksi, koska sillä on valmiiksi valtava markkinaosuus ja Flixilläkin varmasti tiedetään, että sen valtaaminen hintasodalla tulisi kalliiksi. Jos Flix haluaa tulla Suomeen, niin se voisi siis maksaa ihan sievoisen summan OnniBusin nykyisille omistajille sen brändistä. Puolassakin Souter myi vain brändin, itse operointi henkilökuntineen ja kalustoineen jäi edelleen PolskiBusin hoidettavaksi.

Jos FlixBus ostaisi OnniBusin brändin, niin Suomen bussimarkkinoiden kannalta tuskin tapahtuisi oikeastaan yhtään mitään. Punainen jättiläinen vaihtuisi vihreäksi jättiläiseksi, johon ohjeet tulisi Skotlannin sijasta Saksasta, mutta itse toiminnassa tuskin olisi isoja muutoksia.

----------


## JT

> Jos FlixBus haluaisi tulla Suomeen yritysostolla, niin Onni olisi jo nyt ilmiselvä ykköskandidaatti ostettavaksi, koska sillä on valmiiksi valtava markkinaosuus ja Flixilläkin varmasti tiedetään, että sen valtaaminen hintasodalla tulisi kalliiksi.


Nykyisessä Suomen bussimarkkinatilanteessa kannattaisi ehkä vielä jonkin aikaa malttaa ja odottaa, että harvennushakkuuta tapahtuu OnniBusin kilpailijoissa, jonka jälkeen mahdollisuudet parempaan tuottavuuteen realisoituvat.

----------


## zige94

> Nykyisessä Suomen bussimarkkinatilanteessa kannattaisi ehkä vielä jonkin aikaa malttaa ja odottaa, että harvennushakkuuta tapahtuu OnniBusin kilpailijoissa, jonka jälkeen mahdollisuudet parempaan tuottavuuteen realisoituvat.


Toivottavasti sitä harvennushakkuuta ei tapahdu kilpailijoissa, joutuu muuten vaihtamaan lopullisesti kumipyörät kokonaan teräspyöriin. Nytkin matkat Turun ja Helsingin välillä taitetaan kumipyörillä, mutta ihan muulla kuin punaisilla autoilla. Saa nähdä milloin Onnibus alkaa harventamaan tuota 30min välein Tku-Hki liikennöintiään, en usko että on millään tavoin kannattavaa ajaa useita vuoroja 10-20 henkilön matkustajamäärällä. Perjantaille ja sunnuntaille tuollaiset voisi toimiakin, mutta ei keskellä arkiviikkoa.

----------


## kallio843

Eilen illalla tuli vastaan Onnin väreissä oleva Altano. Ymmärsin että noi piti poistaa kokonaan suomen liikenteestä, vai onko ne vaan sesonkiaikoina hiljaisemmilla linjoilla?

----------


## kuukanko

> * Reitti F10 Turku-Hämeenlinna-Lahti liikennöidään 23.2. alkaen perjantaisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Tätä reittiä operoi puolestaan Miodex Oy.


Tänään tuolla reitillä oli 2006-mallinen Volvo 9700 NKY-269.

----------


## kuukanko

OB:lta muutoshakemuksia 28.5. alkaen:
Helsinki - Tampere -välillä lähes kaikkien vuorojen siirtäminen kulkemaan Tampereella suoraan linja-autoasemalle, erillinen liityntälinja Sääksjärvi - Hervanta - Turtolan Citymarket. HakemusHelsinki - Lappeenranta -vuoroista suurimman osan jatkaminen Imatralle. HakemusTampere - Porin muuttaminen kulkemaan koulujen loma-aikojen ulkopuolella vain pe - su, osa vuoroista jatkaa Raumalle. Hakemus

----------


## tkp

Onnibus vähentää liikennettä Tampere-Pori välillä, jäljelle jää vain perjantai-sunnuntai vuorot
https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/onn...taa-201097649/

----------


## Lari Nylund

"Kohta kaukoliikenteen linja-autoissa saattaa olla mahdollisuus ostaa pikkupurtavaa. Onnibus kokeilee uutta palvelua."

https://www.iltalehti.fi/matkajutut/...25671_ma.shtml

----------


## zige94

> "Kohta kaukoliikenteen linja-autoissa saattaa olla mahdollisuus ostaa pikkupurtavaa. Onnibus kokeilee uutta palvelua."
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/matkajutut/...25671_ma.shtml


Tämä oli siis se mystinen työpaikkailmoitus Joutsan seudulla, jossa haettiin catering-väkeä.

----------


## Miska

Koiviston Auto -konserni on ostanut koko OnniBus.com Oy:n osakekannan. Koiviston Auton tiedote kaupasta.

----------


## huusmik

> Koiviston Auto -konserni on ostanut koko OnniBus.com Oy:n osakekannan. Koiviston Auton tiedote kaupasta.


Koskahan KKV puuttuu tähän... :Confused:

----------


## kuukanko

VR 1 - Souter 0. Kävi varmaan niin, että VR:n hintauudistuksen seurauksena Souter ei saanut OnniBusista haluamaansa tuottoa, joten hän myi koko lafkan.

Vaikka tiedotteessa lupaillaan OnniBusille ruusuista tulevaisuutta, niin itse en usko siihen. Souterin ja hänen adjutanttiensa osaaminen häviää kaupassa ja sillähän OB on rakennettu (yhdessä Souterin pääomien kanssa). Tuotantokustannuksia tietysti laskee jonkun verran synergia KA:n nykyisen toiminnan kanssa ja lisäkauppaa tulee vähän KA:n omien reittien liittämisestä OB-verkostoon, mutta ne ovat kuitenkin molemmat isossa kuvassa pikkujuttuja. Kuluttajien ja kansantalouden kannalta toivon, että OB pitää kuitenkin tarjonnan ja hinnat sen verran kilpailukykyisinä, ettei VR voi nostaa lippujensa hintoja.

Asiakkaat varmaan huomaavat ensimmäisenä reittiverkoston päällekkäisyyksien karsinnan. Veikkaan, että F77 ei enää kauaa jatka. Isompi kysymysmerkki on OB:n kanssa päällekkäiset pikavuororeitit, koska niillä OB:n vuoroilla kulkee paljon enemmän matkustajia kuin KA:n vuoroilla. Veikkaisin niillä KA:n kalustolla ajettavaksi jäävän vain joitakin rahtivuoroja.

Vaan tekeepähän tämä kauppa tilanteen mielenkiintoiseksi, jos FlixBus joskus tulee Suomen markkinoille. Veikkaisin, että KA:lla ei ole haluja myydä pikavuorotoimintaansa Flixille, joten FlixBus joutuisi rakentamaan itse kilpailevan verkoston (mahdollisesti ostamalla osia muilta suomalaisfirmoilta). Kahdella rinnakkaisella verkostolla ei millään riittäisi matkustajia molemmille, vaan kaikki alkaisivat tehdä tappiota.

----------


## Salomaa

Onnibusseilla ja perinteisillä linja-autoilla on suuri ero. Nimittäin matkusmukavuudessa. Onnibussin punaiset  ahtaat muovipenkit ovat varsin vaatimattomat , Jos lipun hintaan laittaa 10 e lisää keskipitkällä matkalla, niin saa istua miellyttävässä pehmeässä ja ergonomisesti oikeinmuotoilluissa kangaspenkissä ja polvillekin on kunnon tilat , joista ei tarvitse erikseen maksaa.

Mutta kyllä joissain vuoroissa matkustajia on , taitavat ehkä olla nuoria opiskelijoita, jotka joutuvat kiinnittämään huomiota lipun hintaa. 
Kokonaisuudessaaan  Onnibussin tulo ravisti Matkahuollon ja liikennöitsijöiden hyvä veli-verkostoa. Mutta jatkossa tekevätköhän niinkuin puhelinoperaattorit, verisen kilpailun jälkeen tarjotaan matkat samalla hinnalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaan tekeepähän tämä kauppa tilanteen mielenkiintoiseksi, jos FlixBus joskus tulee Suomen markkinoille. Veikkaisin, että KA:lla ei ole haluja myydä pikavuorotoimintaansa Flixille, joten FlixBus joutuisi rakentamaan itse kilpailevan verkoston (mahdollisesti ostamalla osia muilta suomalaisfirmoilta). Kahdella rinnakkaisella verkostolla ei millään riittäisi matkustajia molemmille, vaan kaikki alkaisivat tehdä tappiota.


Kuka omistaa Flixbusin?

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> Kuka omistaa Flixbusin?


Wikipedia kertoo sille saksalaiset omistajat, mutta Flixbusin ideahan ei ole omistaa busseja vaan käyttää alihankkijoita. Jonkun tiedon mukaan Flixbus omistaa yhden auton, kun Saksan lain mukaan bussifirmalla pitää olla bussi. Suomeen tuleminen siis edellyttäisi sitä, että joku varteenotettava toimija penslaisi autonsa Flixbusin väreihin. Ja yksi sellainen meni juuri Koiviston autolle. Vaikea uskoa, että joku ns. paronifirma lähtisi tähän mukaan. Pikkufirmoista siihen ei ole.

----------


## markus1979

> Koskahan KKV puuttuu tähän...


Ei näemmä pääse puuttumaan:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10441089

Itse kyllä veikkaan, että hinnat nousee monella reitillä.. ainakin siellä, missä VR ei ole ajelemassa.

----------


## vesa.

Lorun loppuminen tällä tavalla ei yllättänyt. Sijoitusyhtiö oli luopunut nopeaan tahtiin linja-autoliikenteestä - samaan aikaan kauppalehdestä tarkkaavaisimmat saattoi lukea Onnibus.comin omavaraisuusasteen syöksymisestä tukevasti pakkaselle. Suomeksi sanottuna: Skotlannista ei herunut lisää rahaa - Onnibus kaatui uusien omistajien syliin saneerattavaksi.

KA-yhtymällä on laaja kokemus yrityskaupoista ja ostettujen liiketoimintojen uudelleenjärjestelyistä. Onnibusin kaukoliikenne löytää varmasti oman - tosin takuuvarmasti supistetun paikkansa KA:sta. Mutta muistellaanpa vanhoja ja otetaan Onnibusin tarinalle pieni loppukevennys. Kaivoin esille vuosien takaa pätkän Laurin viestiä tästä ketjusta sivulta 64.




> Ei ole mielestäni kovin hohdokasta yritystoimintaa, että Koiviston Auton Antti Norrlin yrittää kaataa Köyliöläisen Zei Zei -linen Rauma-Loimaa- linjan valituksillaan "aiheuttaa jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa".
> 
> Sukuoikeusyhtiöissä ja näiden omistamassa Linja-autoliitossa on vallassa kolmas, degeneroitunut sukupolvi, joilla ei ole yleensä korkeakoulututkintoa eikä taustalla mitään ansaittua menestystä. Kaikki saatu on suvulta perittyä ja sekin liiketoiminta on heidän aikanaan vain supistunut.

----------


## samulih

^ hauskasti sama asia ihan kahdella eri ajatusmaailmalla.... hih, joskus ne ilmaiset rahahanatkin suljetaan jos ei ole näkösällä voittoa....

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> ^ hauskasti sama asia ihan kahdella eri ajatusmaailmalla.... hih, joskus ne ilmaiset rahahanatkin suljetaan jos ei ole näkösällä voittoa....


Kai koko homman tarkoitus oli saada aikaan markkinahäiriö että VR joudutaan lyömään päreiksi, ja päästä itse kilpailemaan Suomen rautatieliikenteestä, *Suomen Valtion kalustoyhtiön* omistamilla junilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Souterin Suomen seikkailu hyvä esimerkki siitä, kuinka vapaasti liikkuva pääoma etsii markkinoiden epätehokkuuksia aika yllättävistäkin paikoista, ja hyödyttää kuluttajia. 

Vaikka skottirahoille olisi toivonut pidempää visiittiä, niin väittäisin silti, että muutos on pysyvä: Suomen joukkoliikennemarkkina ei ole entisensä ja hyvä niin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Souterin Suomen seikkailu hyvä esimerkki siitä, kuinka vapaasti liikkuva pääoma etsii markkinoiden epätehokkuuksia aika yllättävistäkin paikoista, ja hyödyttää kuluttajia.


Ja eniten ihailen tässä Souteria itseään, joka tässäkin näytti neroutensa ja kääräisi reilun neljän vuoden työllä kymmenien miljoonien voiton. Ammattisijoittana hän myös huomasi, missä vaiheessa OnniBusin toiminta stabiloitui niin, että hänen kannatti siirtää pääomansa tuottavampiin kohteisiin. Suomeen hän vielä jäi ainakin muovikassibisnekseen - mutta hänen toimintatapanaan näyttää olevan lyhytaikaiset sijoitukset.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Eilen Onnibus.com Facebook-sivulla kerrottiin, että "huomenna kerromme teille aika kivan jutun"... Vielä ei ole näkynyt faktaa, mutta jotain on siis tänään luvassa.

----------


## kalle.

> Eilen Onnibus.com Facebook-sivulla kerrottiin, että "huomenna kerromme teille aika kivan jutun"... Vielä ei ole näkynyt faktaa, mutta jotain on siis tänään luvassa.


Eiköhän tämä kiva juttu liene se, että konsernin muiden yksiköiden matkoja on tullut/tulee myyntiin ob-verkkokappaan.

----------


## zige94

Kiva juttu oli siis KA:n ja OB:n reittin yhdistely, joka nyt olikin odotettavissa tapahtuvan piakkoin. Onhan noita OB:n vuoroja näkynyt jo joitakin ajettavan KA-konsernin kalustollakin, mm. Satakunnan Liikenteen sekä Jyväskylän Liikenteen autoilla.

Onnibussin FB-sivuilta:

"Hurraa, reittitarjontamme kasvaa 17 reitillä ympäri Suomen! 🤩
Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa, tänään 21.11., myyntiin tulevat Koiviston Auto -konsernin reitit:
🌲F10: Turku  Forssa  Hämeenlinna  Lahti
🌲F11: Tampere  Pori
🌲F12: Tampere  Lahti
🌲F45: Jyväskylä  Kuopio"

Eli nyt siis yhdistävät KA-reittejä ja OB-reittejä yhteen. Osahan noista on ollut jo Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta löydettävissä ja liikennöitsijänä samoilla linjatunnuksilla näkynyt sekä Onnibussia että Koiviston Autoa.

Onnibussin lehdistötiedote löytyy täältä.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Kaukobussiliikenteen markkinajohtaja OnniBus.comin verkosto kasvaa yhteensä 17 Koiviston Auto -konsernin liikennöimällä reitillä loppuvuoden aikana. OnniBus.com verkkokaupasta on 21.11.2018 alkaen varattavissa matkoja Koiviston Auto -konsernin reiteille Turku - Lahti, Tampere - Lahti, Tampere - Pori ja Jyväskylä - Kuopio. Loput 13 reittiä julkistetaan porrastetusti marras-joulukuun aikana. Lippujen matkustusaika alkaa kaikilla reiteillä 20.12.2018.

21.11. myyntiin tulevat reitit:

F10 - Turku - Forssa - Hämeenlinna - Lahti
F11 - Tampere  Pori
F12 - Tampere  Lahti
F45 - Jyväskylä  Kuopio
Joukkoliikenteen parhaasta asiakaskokemuksesta* tunnustusta saanut OnniBus.comin valikoima laajenee Koiviston Auto konsernin yhteyksillä koko Suomessa, aina Helsingistä Kilpisjärvelle saakka. Lokakuussa osaksi Koiviston Autoa siirtynyt OnniBus.com lisää verkkokauppaansa konsernin reitit, jotka ajetaan sisaryhtiöiden kalustolla. Tulevaisuudessa yritysten tavoitteena on syventää yhteistyötä ja rakentaa OnniBus.comin asiakkaille muun muassa vaihtoyhteyksiä pienemmille paikkakunnille, lentokentille ja satamiin. Liput uusille reiteille ovat ostettavissa OnniBus.comin verkkokaupasta tuttuun tapaan: ajoissa varaamalla matkustaja voi varmistaa edullisimman hinnan ja paikan bussissa.

 Koiviston Auton kaukoliikenneverkoston avulla luomme entistä kattavamman ja paremman kaukobussipalvelun. Tavoitteenamme on säilyttää OnniBus.comin asema parhaan asiakaskokemuksen tarjoajana, hyvällä hinta-laatu-suhteella sekä kilpailukykyisin hinnoin, kertoo toimitusjohtaja Lauri Helke.

OnniBus.comin kaksikerrosbussiverkostolla liikennöidään yli 18 miljoonaa kilometriä vuodessa. Koiviston Auto konsernin yksikerrosbussiverkoston tuominen lisää OnniBus.comin verkkokaupan tarjontaa noin 10 miljoonalla kilometrillä vuodessa tuoden tarjolle asiakkaille kokonaan uusia kohteita ja yhteysvälejä.

 Verkkokaupassamme ja mobiiliapplikaatiossamme on yli miljoona kävijää kuukaudessa. Koiviston Auton valtakunnallisen verkoston tuominen digitaaliselle alustallemme vahvistaa asemaamme johtavana lipunmyyntikanavana, toimitusjohtaja Lauri Helke toteaa.

 Lähde: Onnibus.com lehdistötiedote 21.11.2018

----------


## kallio843

Seuraava vaihe lienee verkkokauppojen yhdistäminen. Onnilla se on tehty niin hyvin että voisin kuvitella ottavan koko konsernin käyttöön. Sitten reitistön ja aikataulujen mukauttaminen niin ettei peräkkäin ajeta.

----------


## ripperi

> Seuraava vaihe lienee verkkokauppojen yhdistäminen. Onnilla se on tehty niin hyvin että voisin kuvitella ottavan koko konsernin käyttöön. Sitten reitistön ja aikataulujen mukauttaminen niin ettei peräkkäin ajeta.


Onnibussin aikataulut ovat voimassa maaliskuun alkuun saakka jolloin voidaa odottaa muutoksia konsernin tarjonnasa. KL:n vuoroihin piti tulla jo vuodenvaihteessa muutokset päällekkäisiin vuoroihin, mutta tulevat vasta maaliskuun alussa.

----------


## Star 701

> Onnibussin aikataulut ovat voimassa maaliskuun alkuun saakka jolloin voidaa odottaa muutoksia konsernin tarjonnasa. KL:n vuoroihin piti tulla jo vuodenvaihteessa muutokset päällekkäisiin vuoroihin, mutta tulevat vasta maaliskuun alussa.


Kuopio-Jyväskylä välillä Onnibusilla sekä Kuopion Liikenteellä että Jyväskylän Liikenteellä lähtöajat ovat ajallisesti lähekkäin, joten en ihmettelisi yhtään että jotain supistuksia tulisi noihin kun aikapaljon on päällekkäistä liikennettä ja samasta konsernista on kuitenkin kyse.

----------


## kuukanko

> Loput 13 reittiä julkistetaan porrastetusti marras-joulukuun aikana.


Tänään julkaistiin 3 Satakunnan Liikenteen reittiä, joukossa myös suoraan OnniBusin kanssa kilpailevat Helsinki - Pori ja Turku - Rauma - Pori - Vaasa:
F20: Helsinki - Forssa - Pori
F21: Turku - Yläne - Säkylä - Eura - Pori
F28: Turku - Rauma - Pori - Vaasa

----------


## Andelin

> Tänään julkaistiin 3 Satakunnan Liikenteen reittiä, joukossa myös suoraan OnniBusin kanssa kilpailevat Helsinki - Pori ja Turku - Rauma - Pori - Vaasa:
> F20: Helsinki - Forssa - Pori
> F21: Turku - Yläne - Säkylä - Eura - Pori
> F28: Turku - Rauma - Pori - Vaasa


Mitäköhän tarkoitti tuo, että itäsuunnan F6, F7, F76 ja F77 olivat myynnissä "vain 31.1.2019 asti" - aikataulumuutoksia sen jälkeen, mitä...?

----------


## moxu

Niin, olisikohan Onnibussikin vetäytymässä itäsuunnalta? Kotka on tosiaan jäämässä liikennemottiin, ja Kouvolan Matkakeskus palvelee sitten vain paikkureita ja junia. 
F77 saattaa loppua kokonaankin, koska Porvoon Liikenne on tuotemerkiksi tuossa jotenkin luontevampi.

----------


## Andelin

> Niin, olisikohan Onnibussikin vetäytymässä itäsuunnalta? Kotka on tosiaan jäämässä liikennemottiin, ja Kouvolan Matkakeskus palvelee sitten vain paikkureita ja junia. 
> F77 saattaa loppua kokonaankin, koska Porvoon Liikenne on tuotemerkiksi tuossa jotenkin luontevampi.


 Minä kuvittelisin, että F7 Helsinki-Kotka jää, kun kilpailijat lopettavat (PoL) ja vähentävät (SL). Hki-Porvoo-Lapinjärvi-välille voisi olettaa Porvoon Liikenteen kehittävän jotain väljää pendelöintikuviota. Ja F77 Hki-Porvoo poistuu aivan varmasti.

----------


## markus1979

Kumma juttu, Onnibussin liput huomiselle Helsingistä Tampereelle olivat selvästi (30%) halvempia Matkahuollon verkkokaupan kautta ostettuna. En tiedä onko tämä yleistä, mutta kannattanee tarkistaa molemmat ennen ostopäätöstä.

----------


## zige94

> Kumma juttu, Onnibussin liput huomiselle Helsingistä Tampereelle olivat selvästi (30%) halvempia Matkahuollon verkkokaupan kautta ostettuna. En tiedä onko tämä yleistä, mutta kannattanee tarkistaa molemmat ennen ostopäätöstä.


Sitä se dynaaminen hinnoittelu teettää. OB:n verkkokaupassahan lippujen hinnat nousee mitä enemmän lippuja vuoroon myyty. MH:n käytännöstä en ole Onnibussin osalta varma, mutta sen kuitenkin tiedän ettei OB:n verkkokauppa ja MH:n lipunmyynti synkkaudu keskenään, eli jos esimerkiksi suurin osa Onnibussin sivuilta liput vuoroon myyty niin hinta voi olla jo korkeahko ja näin mennä MH:n sivuilla olevien hintojen yli.

----------


## kuukanko

Itse ostin juuri eilen kaksi lippua Matkahuollon verkkokaupasta OB:n lähdölle Tampere - Helsinki. Ensimmäisen sai 5 eurolla, toisesta piti maksaa 6 euroa. Selvästikin OB:lla on siis sama käytäntö kuin useimpienkin muiden liikennöitsijöiden tarjouslipuilla MH:n verkkokaupassa eli jokaiselle hintaportaalle on laitettu myyntiin tietty määrä lippuja. OB:n verkkokaupassa liput tuolle lähdölle olisi maksaneet 5,70 e.

MH:n ja OB:n oman verkkokaupan kiintiöiden erillisyys näkyi mm. siinä, että seuraavalle lähdölle OB:n verkkokaupan liput olisivat maksaneet 6,70 e, mutta Matkahuollossa oli myynnissä vielä 2 lippua neljän euron kappalehinnalla. Matkahuollossa liput olivat siis halvempia kuin edelliselle lähdölle, OB:n omilla sivuilla taas kalliimpia.

----------


## kallio843

Onko edelleen niin että Ob:n lippuihin ei saa matkahuollon sivuilta merkittyä paikkaa vaan bussiin istutaan minne sattuu? Jossain vaiheessa tämä käytäntö oli ja asiakkaalle se on aika epämukava tilanne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko edelleen niin että Ob:n lippuihin ei saa matkahuollon sivuilta merkittyä paikkaa vaan bussiin istutaan minne sattuu? Jossain vaiheessa tämä käytäntö oli ja asiakkaalle se on aika epämukava tilanne.


On. Matkahuollon lipuilla matkustaville on kuitenkin varattu paikkoja, jotka näkee kun menee OB:n verkkokaupasta ostamaan lippua ko. lähdölle. Ne näkyvät OB:n verkkokaupan istumapaikkakartassa valkoisina ("ei valittavissa"). Bussin mennessä kun ottaa jonkun niistä paikoista, niin kukaan ei tule häätämään pois.

----------


## Huppu

> On. Matkahuollon lipuilla matkustaville on kuitenkin varattu paikkoja, jotka näkee kun menee OB:n verkkokaupasta ostamaan lippua ko. lähdölle. Ne näkyvät OB:n verkkokaupan istumapaikkakartassa valkoisina ("ei valittavissa"). Bussin mennessä kun ottaa jonkun niistä paikoista, niin kukaan ei tule häätämään pois.


Tämä oli tärkeä tieto, kiitos!

----------


## Lari Nylund

Kolmas erä (Koiviston Auto-konsernin operoimia reittejä) on nyt julkaistu, ja sen myötä verkkokaupastamme löytyvät nyt matkat seuraaville reiteille:

F24 - Helsinki - Lahti - Padasjoki - Jyväskylä
F40 - Helsinki - Lahti - Jyväskylä - Oulu
F44 - Helsinki - Lahti
F50 - Helsinki - Lahti - Mikkeli - Kuopio
F54 - Kuopio - Iisalmi - Oulu

* * *

Julkaisun myötä myös seuraavat OnniBus.comin liikennöidyt reitit ovat saatavilla 3.3.2019 saakka:

F1 - Helsinki - Turku - Naantali
F2 - Helsinki - Pori - Vaasa
F3 - Helsinki - Tampere
F4 - Helsinki - Jyväskylä - Oulu - Rovaniemi
F5 - Helsinki - Kuopio
F6 - Helsinki - Joensuu
F8 - Helsinki - Turku - Vaasa - Oulu
F9 - Turku/Tampere-Jyväskylä-Kuopio-Kajaani/Joensuu
F11 - Tampere-Pori-Rauma
F12 - Tampere-Lahti-Kouvola-Lappeenranta.
F13 - Helsinki-Kokkola
F14 - Helsinki - Savonlinna
F23 - Helsinki - Joensuu

Myös seuraavien SKI reittien varaus- ja matkustusaikaa on jatkettu, matkustusaika 14.12.-7.1.2019 ja 31.1.-1.5.2019:

F4 SKI - Helsinki - Jyväskylä - Oulu - Ylläs - Levi
F5 SKI - Helsinki - Kuopio - Ruka
F9 - Helsinki - Himos

----------


## kallio843

Lapin kansan uutisen mukaan Onnibus laajentaa pohjoiseen reittejä. Vuorot tosin tullaan ajamaan Koiviston kalustolla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lapin kansan uutisen mukaan Onnibus laajentaa pohjoiseen reittejä. Vuorot tosin tullaan ajamaan Koiviston kalustolla.


Tarkoittaa oikeasti vain sitä, että taas on julkaistu erä OB:n verkkokauppaan myyntiin tulleita KA-konsernin pikavuororeittejä:
F41: Oulu - Rovaniemi
F42: Rovaniemi - Ivalo
F43: Rovaniemi - Enontekiö - Kilpisjärvi

----------


## Halturi

Mitä alustaa ja koria käytetään onnibusin vanhool tdx27 busseissa?

----------


## Melamies

> Mitä alustaa ja koria käytetään onnibusin vanhool tdx27 busseissa?


Onko tämä ns kompakysymys?

----------


## Halturi

> Onko tämä ns kompakysymys?


Ei ole. Mietiskelin vain kun kaveri sanoi, että alusta ei kuulema olisi vanhoolin oma.

----------


## tkp

Saahan noita esim. Scanian alustalla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVB5a09UpwQ
Tosin OB:n autot taitaa olla yhtenäisrakenteella ilman "erillistä" alustaa

----------


## Rebiaf

> Mitä alustaa ja koria käytetään onnibusin vanhool tdx27 busseissa?


vanhool tdx27 alustaa ja koria.  :Laughing:  Moottori Daffilta ja vaihteisto ehkä zf.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Onnibus FB-sivulla 24.1.2019 tiedotettu. Aikataulut haettu OB/MH-lippukaupan kautta:

Uusia reittejä voimaan 4.3.2019 alkaen:

 F16 Helsingistä Kotkan Karhulan kautta Imatralle liikennöidään arkisin kerran päivässä kumpaankin suuntaan.

Helsinki, Kamppi 08:05-Imatra 11:50.
Imatra 12:00-Helsinki, Kamppi 16:00.
Uusi pysäkki Pyhältö (Karhula-Luumäki välillä). Vuoro ajaa Porvoon linja-autoaseman kautta molempiin suuntiin.

Helsingistä 08:15 ja Imatralta 13:00 lähteneet F6-vuorot näyttävät poistuvan.

 F13 Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Kokkola liikennöidään nyt Jyväskylästä myös Mikkeliin ja takaisin kerran päivässä.

Jyväskylä 11:10-Mikkeli 12:40
Mikkeli 12:50-Jyväskylä 14:20

Nonstop, ei välipysäkkejä.

 F11 Tampere-Pori-Rauma liikennöidään jatkossa OnniBus.com kaksikerrosbusseilla.

----------


## Andelin

> Onnibus FB-sivulla 24.1.2019 tiedotettu. Aikataulut haettu OB/MH-lippukaupan kautta:
> Uusia reittejä voimaan 4.3.2019 alkaen


Matkahuollon aikataulukoosteiden mukaan myös itärannikon lyhyemmät linjat F7, F76 ja F77 liikennöidään 4.3 jälkeen ainakin elokuuhun asti suurin piirtein samalla tasolla kuin nyt. Kotkaan lisätään vuoro, ja Hki-Porvoo välille tulee vähän harvennusta viikonloppuisin. "Kirkonkylälinja" F76 Hki-Lapinjärvi kyllä paremmin kuuluisi Koivistojen Porvoon osastolle, mutta ilmeisesti toistaiseksi näin.

----------


## Star 701

> Onnibus FB-sivulla 24.1.2019 tiedotettu. Aikataulut haettu OB/MH-lippukaupan kautta:
> 
> Uusia reittejä voimaan 4.3.2019 alkaen:
> 
>  F16 Helsingistä Kotkan Karhulan kautta Imatralle liikennöidään arkisin kerran päivässä kumpaankin suuntaan.
> 
> Helsinki, Kamppi 08:05-Imatra 11:50.
> Imatra 12:00-Helsinki, Kamppi 16:00.
> Uusi pysäkki Pyhältö (Karhula-Luumäki välillä). Vuoro ajaa Porvoon linja-autoaseman kautta molempiin suuntiin.
> ...



Eli alihankkijat näköjään Koiviston Auton tullessa isännäksi on näemmä vetäytymässä/vetäytyneet taka-alalle.. Tuota F11 linjaahan on käsittääkseni ajanut aikaisemmin Atro Vuolle, mutta taitaa nyt Atron Volvo vaihtua takaisin omiin väreihin..

----------


## kiitokurre

> Eli alihankkijat näköjään Koiviston Auton tullessa isännäksi on näemmä vetäytymässä/vetäytyneet taka-alalle.. Tuota F11 linjaahan on käsittääkseni ajanut aikaisemmin Atro Vuolle, mutta taitaa nyt Atron Volvo vaihtua takaisin omiin väreihin..


Atro Vuolle on ajanut Tampere-Pori vuoroa perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin kaksi kertaa edes takas molempina päivinä sekä koulujen lomapäivinä. Uskoisin että Volvo pysyy edelleen Onnibus väreissä Helsingin vara-autona sekä linjan 58 autona. Tampere-Pori-Rauma vuoroa on ajanut Pihlavamäki

----------


## Lari Nylund

Onnibus.com ja Onnibus FLEX 4.3.2019 alkaen.

Tiedote julkaistu 21.2.2019 kello 9 ja löytyy osoitteesta:

https://www.onnibus.com/onnibus-esit...omin-verkostoa

----------


## VX97

https://scontent.fqlf1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...1a&oe=5CDBA652 Omasta mielestä paljon pirteämpi väri kuin jo vanhaksi käyneet perinteiset Koiviston Auto värit (Ne vanhemmat maalaukset). Alhaalta jätetty harmaaksi josta tunnistaa vielä Koiviston Auton. Taitaakin olla SatLin 19?

----------


## Melamies

> https://scontent.fqlf1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...1a&oe=5CDBA652 Omasta mielestä paljon pirteämpi väri kuin jo vanhaksi käyneet perinteiset Koiviston Auto värit (Ne vanhemmat maalaukset). Alhaalta jätetty harmaaksi josta tunnistaa vielä Koiviston Auton. Taitaakin olla SatLin 19?


Harmaa on autoissa väri, jossa likaantumisen havaitsee kaikkein vaikeimmin. Roiskuu se rapa tosin ylemmäksikin maanteillä.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Otin Kampin Narinkkatorilla näytillä olleesta OnniBus FLEX-autosta pari kuvaa:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/33303985238
https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/40214510383
https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/46455847004

----------


## aki

Onnibussin lippuja voi jatkossa ostaa myös R-kioskeista. Hintojen luvataan olevan samat kuin netistä ostettaessa https://www.onnibus.com/r-kioski

----------


## kuukanko

> Onnibussin lippuja voi jatkossa ostaa myös R-kioskeista. Hintojen luvataan olevan samat kuin netistä ostettaessa


OnniBusFlexin aloittaessa Onnibus hoitaa n. 70% Suomen pikavuoroliikenteestä. Nyt kun heillä on oma lipunmyyntikanavansa myös käteisellä lippua ostaville, niin jäädäänpä odottelemaan, irtautuuko OB kokonaan Matkahuollon lipunmyynnistä. Se pistäisi koko MH:n lipunmyynnin aika kyykkyyn.

----------


## Melamies

> OnniBusFlexin aloittaessa Onnibus hoitaa n. 70% Suomen pikavuoroliikenteestä. Nyt kun heillä on oma lipunmyyntikanavansa myös käteisellä lippua ostaville, niin jäädäänpä odottelemaan, irtautuuko OB kokonaan Matkahuollon lipunmyynnistä. Se pistäisi koko MH:n lipunmyynnin aika kyykkyyn.


Totta ja taitavat laittaa kyykkyyn myös muut pikavuoroliikennöitsijät.

----------


## deepthroat

> Totta ja taitavat laittaa kyykkyyn myös muut pikavuoroliikennöitsijät.


Ja höpö höpö. Kyllähän nuo KA-yhtymän  pikavuoroliikenne kukoistaa vuorojen lukumäärän osalta, mutta ei kuitenkaan näyttele mitenkään suurta osaa matkustajavirroista varsinkaan eteläisen-Suomen suurten kaupunkikeskusten välisessä liikenteessä, so. Tampere-Helsinki, Helsinki-Turku, Turku-Jyväskylä, Tampere-Lahti tms. reiteillä joilla ajaa muitakin hieman suurempia liikennöitsijöitä.

----------


## Melamies

> Ja höpö höpö. Kyllähän nuo KA-yhtymän  pikavuoroliikenne kukoistaa vuorojen lukumäärän osalta, mutta ei kuitenkaan näyttele mitenkään suurta osaa matkustajavirroista varsinkaan eteläisen-Suomen suurten kaupunkikeskusten välisessä liikenteessä, so. Tampere-Helsinki, Helsinki-Turku, Turku-Jyväskylä, Tampere-Lahti tms. reiteillä joilla ajaa muitakin hieman suurempia liikennöitsijöitä.


Luulin, että KA:n OB:n  kaksikerrosbussit ovat bussiliikenteen markkinajohtajia H:ki-T:ku, H:ki-T:re, H:ki-Jyväskylä ja H:ki-Kuopio välillä ehkä H:ki-Lahti ja H:ki-Kotka välilläkin.  T:ku-Jyväskylä välistä on vähemmän havaintoja, Tampere-Lahti ja Tampere-Pori ovat kaupunkien kokoon nähden yllättävän hiljaisia reittejä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllähän nuo KA-yhtymän  pikavuoroliikenne kukoistaa vuorojen lukumäärän osalta, mutta ei kuitenkaan näyttele mitenkään suurta osaa matkustajavirroista varsinkaan eteläisen-Suomen suurten kaupunkikeskusten välisessä liikenteessä


Eteläisen Suomen suurten kaupunkikeskusten välisessä liikenteessä junaliikenne on selvä markkinajohtaja, mutta bussiyrityksistä muut ovat kaukana KA-konsernin takana. KA-konserni on minusta jo lyönyt muut kyykkyyn pikavuoroliikenteessä: Savonlinja on jo supistanut pikavuoroliikennettä selvästi ja käy YT-neuvotteluja lopunkin mahdollisesta lopettamisesta. Pohjolan Liikenne lopettelee juuri näillä hetkillä. Noilla Etelä-Suomen matkustajakysynnältään isommilla reiteillä on jäljellä keskisuurina pelureina lisäksi enää Paunu ja Vainio, joidenka niidenkin pikavuoroliikenne kyntää tappiota jatkuvasti ja on vain ajan kysymys, milloin nekin lopettavat tai saneeraavat tarjontaansa rajusti. Ympäri Suomen hiljaisemmilla reiteillä on sitten isompi joukko firmoja, mutta matkustajamääriltään ne reitit ovat aivan marginaalisia. Vahvoilla reiteillä on myös joitakin yksittäisiä vuoroja sekalaisella joukolla firmoja (Länsilinjat, Hp Matkabussi, jne.), mutta kokonaisuudessa ne yksittäiset vuorot eivät vaikuta paljoa.

----------


## tkp

Vielä vuosi sitten norrlin yhtenä bussifirmojen johtajista totesi että koko pikavuoroala tekee tappiota. Että saa nyt nähdä muuttuuko suunta koiviston autolla sillä autojen kylkiin maalataan eri väri ja firman nimi.

----------


## MB1

Molemmat OB:n konseptit loistavia.
Ylivoimainen voittaja aatteen isä Sutter, otti maksimi tuoton ja häipyi.
KA:n markkinaosuus nousee aivan helposti yli 90  %. Ei tarvitse kyykyttää ketään, jollei juuri siitä nauti.
SL & PL tekivät täysin oikeat ratkaisut. Tappiollisilta markkinoilta pitää osata poistua ajoissa.
Harrastuksesta tulee tylsää, täytyy keksiä jotain muuta, sekin hyvää.

Pitkällä tähtäimellä KA:n haaste on juna, joka on loistava kulkupeli ja valtion tuki tulee ohjautumaan raideliikenteeseen.
Kilpailuviranomaiset tuskin enää KA:n yritysostoja sallii, joten kasvu tulee olemaan orgaanista.
Fossiilisten polttoaineiden ympärillä kohu jatkuu ja sekä KA että Finnair tulee saamaan siitä osansa.
Kaupunkiliikenne sähköistyy ja siellä ei linkerin ja kabussin romut tule pärjäämään.
Näyttää vahvasti siltä, että kaupunkiliikenteeseen ei myöskään päästetä syntymään momopolia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Että saa nyt nähdä muuttuuko suunta koiviston autolla sillä autojen kylkiin maalataan eri väri ja firman nimi.


Ne isot muutokset ovat lippujen myynti OB:n verkkokaupasta ja maanantaina tapahtuva tarjonnan saneeraus 20%:lla.

----------


## VX97

Tässä miettinyt että tuleekohan Onnibus Flex värit vanhempiin autoihin? Ainakin Kabusseja taidetaan maalata Onnibus Flex väreihin.

----------


## Bussihullu

> Tässä miettinyt että tuleekohan Onnibus Flex värit vanhempiin autoihin? Ainakin Kabusseja taidetaan maalata Onnibus Flex väreihin.


Näin erään kuvan tässä vähän aikaa sitten, missä oli Scania OmniExpress maalattu Flexin väreihin

----------


## ripperi

> Tässä miettinyt että tuleekohan Onnibus Flex värit vanhempiin autoihin? Ainakin Kabusseja taidetaan maalata Onnibus Flex väreihin.


Ruttukylkisiä kabusseja ei kuulemma maalata onniflexin väreihin. Osa sileekylkisist maalataan. Ja omniexpressithän on ka:lle uusia autoja jotka tullaan maalaamaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Näin erään kuvan tässä vähän aikaa sitten, missä oli Scania OmniExpress maalattu Flexin väreihin


Ainakin pari Eaglea, pari viimeisimmän mallin Kabusia, yksi 9700 ja yksi Omniexpress on saanut tähän mennessä Flex-värit. Autot ovat Koiviston Auton, Kuopion Liikenteen ja Satakunnan Liikenteen. Numerot muistaakseni KA 390, KL 20, KA 320, KA 322, SatLi 19 ja KA 371.

----------


## eemeli113

> Ainakin pari Eaglea, pari viimeisimmän mallin Kabusia, yksi 9700 ja yksi Omniexpress on saanut tähän mennessä Flex-värit. Autot ovat Koiviston Auton, Kuopion Liikenteen ja Satakunnan Liikenteen. Numerot muistaakseni KA 390, KL 20, KA 320, KA 322, SatLi 19 ja KA 371.


Tämän lisäksi vielä SatLi 14 sekä vastikään Kuopiosta Helsinkiin saapunut HB 344, joka on muuten entinen KL 44 ja sitä ennen Kos 95.

----------


## killerpop

> Tämän lisäksi vielä SatLi 14 sekä vastikään Kuopiosta Helsinkiin saapunut HB 344, joka on muuten entinen KL 44 ja sitä ennen Kos 95.


Mielestäni eilen 19.3. myös Satli #12 oli näissä uusissa väreissä.




> Tässä miettinyt että tuleekohan Onnibus Flex värit vanhempiin autoihin? Ainakin Kabusseja taidetaan maalata Onnibus Flex väreihin.


Kalustolistojen perusteella uudemmatkin autot ovat niitä vanhempia. Harvassa näkyy olevan alle 10 -vuotiaat autot, vaikka tehtailta saisi uusia joka ikinen vuosi. Joten sangen todennäköistä että OB FLEX on väritys ainakin 2004 vuotisiin ja sitä uudempiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> vastikään Kuopiosta Helsinkiin saapunut HB 344, joka on muuten entinen KL 44 ja sitä ennen Kos 95.


Se ei varsinaisesti ole OnniBusFlex-väreissä, vaan edelleen kokovalkoinen. Keulaan ja kylkiin on vaan laitettu OnniBusFlex-logot.

----------


## Mikko121

> Se ei varsinaisesti ole OnniBusFlex-väreissä, vaan edelleen kokovalkoinen. Keulaan ja kylkiin on vaan laitettu OnniBusFlex-logot.


Veikkaisin että tällainen syöttöauto tulee olemaan vastaavankaltaisessa värityksessä, oli autona mikä hyvänsä. 

Mietin itse tuossa aiemmin, että mahtaakohan KA:lla olla kiinnostusta tehdä samanlaista syöttöautoa myös Helsingin lentoasemalle?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mietin itse tuossa aiemmin, että mahtaakohan KA:lla olla kiinnostusta tehdä samanlaista syöttöautoa myös Helsingin lentoasemalle?


Pohjoisen ja idän suuntiin syöttöauto ajaa Lahteen, jossa on vaihto ja lisäksi on myös suoria linjoja pidemmältä ja pidemmälle. Porin suuntaan matkustajat pääsevät Vainion kyydissä. Onko tämän enempää olemassa tarvetta syöttövuoroille?

----------


## Mikko121

> Pohjoisen ja idän suuntiin syöttöauto ajaa Lahteen, jossa on vaihto ja lisäksi on myös suoria linjoja pidemmältä ja pidemmälle. Porin suuntaan matkustajat pääsevät Vainion kyydissä. Onko tämän enempää olemassa tarvetta syöttövuoroille?


Lähinnä mietin noiden mallien korvaamista nyt kun Obn myötä vuoroja on tullut paljon lisää.

----------


## rane

> Pohjoisen ja idän suuntiin syöttöauto ajaa Lahteen, jossa on vaihto ja lisäksi on myös suoria linjoja pidemmältä ja pidemmälle. Porin suuntaan matkustajat pääsevät Vainion kyydissä. Onko tämän enempää olemassa tarvetta syöttövuoroille?


Kyllä nuo muutamat vuorot lentoasemalta Lahteen ovat ajaneet ainakin jo 1990-luvulla, olkootkin nyt sitten vaikka syöttöautoja.

----------


## Miska

> Kyllä nuo muutamat vuorot lentoasemalta Lahteen ovat ajaneet ainakin jo 1990-luvulla, olkootkin nyt sitten vaikka syöttöautoja.


Vielä jokunen vuosi sitten Lentoasema - Lahti -vuoroja ajettiin koko päivä tunnin välein, mutta näistä ovat jäljellä enää lähtevien ja saapuvien lentojen ruuhkapiikkiin osuvat vuorot. Lisäksi Savonlinja-yhtiöillä oli omat syöttönsä 4/5-tien vuoroille. Sittemmin erityisesti oikorata, kehärata ja halventuneet junalippujen hinnat lienevät imeneet matkustajia juniin. Matka-aika monesta paikasta Itä-Suomesta Helsinki-Vantaalle on junalla tunnin pari lyhyempi kuin bussilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Oikeastaan kaikki satama- ja lentoasemayhteydet ovat olemassaolleita, mutta uudelleenjärjesteltyjä. Satamayhteyksien voisin kuvitella olevan aika lähellä lopullista, mutta lentoasemayhteyksiä näkisin vielä muutettavan. Esimerkiksi shuttleyhteys Lahteen voisi olla toimiva, sillä sieltä pääsee jatkoyhteyksillä moneen suuntaan. Lännen suuntaan taas on enemmän kilpailua myös bussi- eikä vaan junayhteyksissä, niin nykyinen Porin Vainio-yhteys lienee ainoa taloudellisesti järkevä vaihtoehto. Ellei sitten viritetä HelB:n avulla jotain suurempaa shuttlekuviota. Ja Savonlinjasta puheen ollen, ainakin Kotkan OB-vuoroille voisi nykyisten yhteyksien lisäksi olla kysyntää, kun Savonlinja lopetti omansa.

----------


## killerpop

> Ruttukylkisiä kabusseja ei kuulemma maalata onniflexin väreihin. Osa sileekylkisist maalataan. Ja omniexpressithän on ka:lle uusia autoja jotka tullaan maalaamaan.


Ja juuri on kuitenkin maalattu Kuopion Liikenteen #62 SRF-762, rekisteröity 2003-06-11

----------


## Joonas Pio

3.6. alkaen Onnibus.com-vuorojen linjanumeroinnista tulee C-alkuinen ja Flex-vuorot jäävät F-alkuisiksi.

----------


## ripperi

> Ja juuri on kuitenkin maalattu Kuopion Liikenteen #62 SRF-762, rekisteröity 2003-06-11


Juu, olis pitänyt lisätä et koivarin kalustosta ei kuulemma ruttukylkiä maalata. KL on taas eri asia, sieltä on jo kolme maalis. 62, 57 ja olikohan uusin tulokas 72?

----------


## kallio843

Onnibus lopettaa f77 reitin kesäkuussa linkissä olevan uutisen mukaan.

----------


## JSL

OB tukahduttaa matkustajat Ykköstiellä: 
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/3...d-e5d4c4b0a847

----------


## Andelin

> Onnibus lopettaa f77 reitin kesäkuussa linkissä olevan uutisen mukaan.


 ... ja tynkäreitin F76 itäuusmalaiselle Lapinjärvelle.

----------


## markus1979

> OB tukahduttaa matkustajat Ykköstiellä: 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/3...d-e5d4c4b0a847


Samanlaista sekoilua oli viime kesänäkin, olin itse matkustajana vuorolla Turkuun jossa ilmastointi ei toiminut. Kun kohteliaasti huomautin asiasta matkan jälkeen, kuljettaja äksyili ja kysyi olisiko vuoro sitten pitänyt jättää ajamatta. Kyllä noin isolla firmalla pitäisi olla varakalustoa joka voidaan ottaa heti ajoon jos ilmastointi ei pelaa kesäkuumilla. Ja jos ei ole, pitäisi ottaa vettä autoon ja pysähdellä matkanvarrella. Käsittämätöntä ajattelemattomuutta ja välinpitämättömyyttä. Ja tuohan vain pahenee markkinaosuuden kasvaessa - millään ei ole mitään väliä kun asiakkailla ei ole vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samanlaista sekoilua oli viime kesänäkin, olin itse matkustajana vuorolla Turkuun jossa ilmastointi ei toiminut. Kun kohteliaasti huomautin asiasta matkan jälkeen, kuljettaja äksyili ja kysyi olisiko vuoro sitten pitänyt jättää ajamatta. Kyllä noin isolla firmalla pitäisi olla varakalustoa joka voidaan ottaa heti ajoon jos ilmastointi ei pelaa kesäkuumilla. Ja jos ei ole, pitäisi ottaa vettä autoon ja pysähdellä matkanvarrella. Käsittämätöntä ajattelemattomuutta ja välinpitämättömyyttä. Ja tuohan vain pahenee markkinaosuuden kasvaessa - millään ei ole mitään väliä kun asiakkailla ei ole vaihtoehtoja.


Nimenomaan pitäisi pysäyttää bussi tällaisissa tilanteissa koska se ei nyt sentään ole mikään lentokone joka tippuisi alas!

t. Rainer

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Kun kohteliaasti huomautin asiasta matkan jälkeen


Hienoa, että annoit palautetta ja keskusteluun hyvän esimerkin tilanteiden käsittelemisestä nykypäivänä. 

Tässä reilun parinkymmenen vuoden joukkoliikennevälineissä raiteilla, ilmassa ja maanteillä työskentelyn aikana on tullut hämmästyttyä suomalaisten tavasta antaa palautetta - matkan päätyttyä! Näitä tapahtumia myös muistellaan ja kerrotaan vuosienkin jälkeen milloin missäkin.

Itse ainakin toivon, että palaute tullaan kertomaan välittömästi kun epäkohdan havaitsee. Mikään ei ole ikävämpää kuin saada palaute asiasta, joka on harmittanut koko matkan ajan ja siitä huolimatta se kerrotaan vasta, niin, matkan päättyttyä. Epäkohdasta tiedon saatuaan siihen on mahdollista puuttua ja pyrkiä tekemään korjaavia toimenpiteitä.

Esimerkiksi kaksikerroslinja-autossa kuljettajan istuessa alakerrassa hän on hyvin kaukana yläkerran takapenkillä istuvista asiakkaista. Toisilla voi olla kuuma, toisilla kylmä - joka ei tarkoita keskimäärin tilanteen olevan hallinnassa. Näistä asioista täytyy vain uskaltaa kertoa välittömästi suoraan henkilökunnalle. 

Joka päivä on mahdollisuus onnistua, mutta myös epäonnistua. Virheitä saattaa sattua ja niistä täytyy vain ottaa opiksi. Tällaista toimintaa voisi kai kutsua kehittymiseksi. 

* * *

Se mitä nyt uutisoidussa tapauksessa on tapahtunut ei liity tähän viestiin, vaan pyrin tuomaan esille tällaisen lähestymiskulman asioihin hyvässä hengessä. Antakaa palautetta, rakentavaa tai positiivistakin, aina kuin mahdollista. Sillä on oikeasti merkitystä.

* * *

----------


## markus1979

Ilmaisin itseni ehkä epäselvästi - tarkennan:

Kuljettaja oli hyvin tietoinen ilmastoinnin toimimattomuudesta jo lähtiessään - palutteeni koski juuri sitä, että puutteellisesti toimivalla autolla ei olisi tarvinnut lähteä reissuun ollenkaan - vaan etsiä suosiolla toimiva auto. 

Ja mikäli nyt huomioidaan tämä uudempi uutinen, jossa tarvittiin poliisikakin - sama kaava jatkuu. Kuljettaja kyllä tiesi ongelmasta, mutta ei välittänyt siitä. Kun julkisuuteenkin leviää tieto, että Onnibussia ei kiinnosta asiakkaiden hyvinvointi, jättänee joku seuraavalla kerralla ehkäa asiasta valittamatta matkan aikana, kärsii tietäen, että toimenpiteisiin todennäköisesti ei ryhdytä. 

Asenneongelma ei ole siis asiakkaiden puolella, kyllä he palautetta antavat, vaan yksiomaan Onnilla, joka siitä ei välitä. Siitähän tuo edelinen uutinen kertoi, ja myös minun kokemukseni viime kesältä.

----------


## tkp

> Ilmaisin itseni ehkä epäselvästi - tarkennan:
> 
> Kuljettaja oli hyvin tietoinen ilmastoinnin toimimattomuudesta jo lähtiessään - palutteeni koski juuri sitä, että puutteellisesti toimivalla autolla ei olisi tarvinnut lähteä reissuun ollenkaan - vaan etsiä suosiolla toimiva auto.


Nykypäivänä vaan tahtoo olla niin että autokierrot on niin tiukkoja ettei ylimääräisiä autoja ole, vara-autot on yleensä yrityksen omalla toimipaikalla, joka voi olla toisella puolella Suomea.

----------


## markus1979

> Nykypäivänä vaan tahtoo olla niin että autokierrot on niin tiukkoja ettei ylimääräisiä autoja ole, vara-autot on yleensä yrityksen omalla toimipaikalla, joka voi olla toisella puolella Suomea.


Tuo kai puhtaasti järjestelykysymys. Hyvähkön bussin leasing-kulu liene suuruusluokkaa satanen päivä - ei se paljoa ole jos jaetaan esim Onnin kaikkien päivittäisten lähtöjen kesken. Parilla lisäautolla saisi jo kovasti toimintavarmuutta lisää.

----------


## Rehtori

Poliisi tutkii ajoiko Onnibus ajokelvottomalla autolla.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10792800

Olihan tuohon varmaan saanut vaikka vuokrattua auton tilalle, kun selvisi että auto ei ole matkustajaliikenteeseen kelpaavassa kunnossa.

----------


## aki

Poliisi on nyt tehnyt rikosilmoituksen Onnibussin autosta jossa ilmastointi ei toiminut. Asiaa tutkitaan nimikkeellä ajoneuvorikkomus https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10792800. kun en itse ole koskaan näillä OB:n kaksikerrosbusseilla matkustanut, niin joku muu osannee vastata että onko noissa lainkaan avattavia kattoluukkuja? Tällöinhän yläkertaan saisi jo mukavasti ilmavirtaa mikäli ilmastointi hajoaa matkalla. Vielä parempi tietysti olisi kun lisänä olisi myös avattavia ikkunaluukkuja. Omasta mielestäni nykyään luotetaan liikaa tekniikkaan eikä edes varauduta siihen että se tekniikka saattaa joskus myös pettää.

----------


## rane

Hienoa, että viimeinkin saadaan (ehkä) liikenteestä pois vanhat linja-autot, joissa ei ole jäähdytysilmastointia. Noita vielä näkee joskus mm. katureina. Ja ainahan tulevaisuudessa voi soittaa poliisin keskeyttämään matkan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

OB aloittaa näemmä C12:n Kotka-Tampere-välillä yhdellä M-S-vuoroparilla 3.6. Samalla Vuorelan ajama C12 Lappeenranta-Tampere muuttuu M-S ja tulee uusi OB:n Tampere-Kouvola-vuoropari P-S.

----------


## kuukanko

OB.com F369 (BXB-669), 2013-mallinen Astromega, meni äsken Ruskeasuolla kohti Tamperetta.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> OB.com F369 (BXB-669), 2013-mallinen Astromega, meni äsken Ruskeasuolla kohti Tamperetta.


F367 (BXB-667) oli ke 22.5.2019 F2 Helsinki 14:10-Pori-Vaasa 20:20 vuorossa. 

F368 ja F370 ovat myös jo liikkeellä. Rekisterinumeroista ei varmuutta, mutta vahva epäilys...

----------


## Lari Nylund

Onnibus.com ja OnnibusFLEX uusi aikataulu 3.6.-11.8.2019 on nyt luettavissa osoitteessa:

https://www.onnibus.com/media/40b3c7...a-0727230cdd47

----------


## kallio843

Taitaa olla Helsinki-Tampere välillä kestollisesti pisin kautta aikojen, vaihdoton yhteys tuo C11 joka kulkee Turun, Rauman ja Porin kautta.

----------


## killerpop

> Onnibus.com ja OnnibusFLEX uusi aikataulu 3.6.-11.8.2019 on nyt luettavissa osoitteessa:
> 
> https://www.onnibus.com/media/40b3c7...a-0727230cdd47


Tässä on Onnistuttu todellakin tekemään mahdollisimman epäselvä vihkonen, kun punaisella taustalla on keltaista tekstiä ja numeraaleja. Ikävä tulee vanhoja KA-konsernin vihkoja, vaikka ne olikin täynnä Y1/Y2-merkintöjä. Oli kuitenkin valkealla pohjalla ja mustalla värillä.

----------


## rane

Totta turiset. Ei voisi sekavamman näköistä aikatauluvihkoa keksiä. Ehkä laitettiin liikaa tavaraa samaan pakettiin.
Kevennykseksi, ei saivarteluksi, ei tuolla tainnut olla numeraaleja kuin "yksi" ja "kaksi".

----------


## VX97

Miten vaikeaa sitä on pitää ilmastoinnit kunnossa OB:lla? 
https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/d44d91e3-...844.1558121067

----------


## Rebiaf

Tuskin sen vaikeampaa kuin millään muullakaan yhtiöllä. Autot on kovassa ajossa 28 tuntia vuorokaudesta ja tuurilla sattui vielä toimittajakin kyytiin.  :Laughing:

----------


## antsa

Taitaa olla niin että tuo Kotkan vuoro ajetaan onnibus Altanolla f395 SNS-495 joka on Trafin mukaan Atro Vuolteen omistuksessa.
Olisiko niin että on annettu alihankkijalle tämä kierto. Eli myös vikailmoitus pitäis mennä Vuolteelle jonka pitäis vara-auto hoitaa ?

----------


## JSL

Ensinnäkin täytyy todeta, että uusi omistaja on saanut kuskit paremmin ruotuun ja kehnosti ajavia näkyy yhä vähemmän. 
PAITSI, eilen 1345 Ykköstiellä suuntana Helsinki ennen Kirismäen liittymän työmaata joku taulapää veti 80 alueella ohi ja tuli eteen 2m päähän ja jatko hillitöntä koheltamista myös työmaan kiertotien kohdalla jossa on hyvin ahdas kohta, ajoi KAHDELLA kaistalla siinä, OHITUSKIELLON kohdalla ja enemmän kuin sallitut 60. Kohdassa tapahtui jo kerran VAKAVA liikenneonnettomuus kun samalla lailla asennoitunut täysperäkuski murjoi pakettiauton vajaa pari kuukautta sitten. 
Tossa aikasempi kuva kiertotiestä, ennen toukokuun kolaria: https://www.flickr.com/photos/liiken...7703098608504/ Nyt Turku-HElsinki ajorata on katkaistu siis ja kaistoille tuli ohituskielto ja voin sanoa että raskaalla kalustolla 60 kin on liian suuri nopeus noin ahtaassa kohtaa.

----------


## repesorsa

Onnibus.com kertoi perjantaina lisäävänsä 30 prosenttia bussivuoroja 7-tielle Helsingin ja Kotkan välille. Porvoossa pysähtyviä vuoroja tulee lisää ensi maanantaista 11. marraskuuta alkaen. Uudet vuorot ajoittuvat aamuun ja alkuiltaan. äytännössä tarjonnan lisääminen tarkoittaa kahden vuoroparin lisäämistä joka päivälle. Jatkossa Onnibus vie matkustajia Porvoosta Helsinkiin entisten vuorojen lisäksi arkisin kello 9.10 ja 17.10 ja viikonloppuisin kello 11.50 ja 17.10. Helsingistä Porvooseen Onnibus tuo arkisin kello 10.50 ja 18.25 ja viikonloppuisin kello 13.05 ja 18.25.

Myös Kotkan suuntaan pääsee jatkossa päivittäin kahdesti aiempaa useammin.

https://www.uusimaa.fi/artikkeli/816...isaa-vuorojaan

----------


## Allison

> VR 1 - Souter 0. Kävi varmaan niin, että VR:n hintauudistuksen seurauksena Souter ei saanut OnniBusista haluamaansa tuottoa, joten hän myi koko lafkan.
> 
> Vaikka tiedotteessa lupaillaan OnniBusille ruusuista tulevaisuutta, niin itse en usko siihen. Souterin ja hänen adjutanttiensa osaaminen häviää kaupassa ja sillähän OB on rakennettu (yhdessä Souterin pääomien kanssa). Tuotantokustannuksia tietysti laskee jonkun verran synergia KA:n nykyisen toiminnan kanssa ja lisäkauppaa tulee vähän KA:n omien reittien liittämisestä OB-verkostoon, mutta ne ovat kuitenkin molemmat isossa kuvassa pikkujuttuja.


Tätä voi arvioida SI:n julkaisemasta 3-vuotiskertomuksesta, jonka sivun 17 vesiputouskaaviossa on OnniBus.com-sijoitukselle 10,5 miljoonan punnan nettovoitto.

https://www.souterinvestments.com/me...nts_report.pdf



Iso-Britannian suurimman bussivalmistajan ADL:n myynnistä tuli toki ainakin absoluuttisesti isommat voitot.

Puolan tai jäljellä olevan Uuden-Seelannin afääreitä ei näy eroteltuna vihreinä palkkeina, joten ne löytynevät punaisesta palkista.

----------


## Razer

Löytyyhän tuosta kaaviosta sentään kaksi Uudessa-Seelannissa vaikuttanutta yhtiötä: Howick & Eastern ja Mana Coach. Kumpikaan ei toki pikavuoroliikenteessä varsinaisesti operoinut.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Onnibusin jarrut hehkuivat punaisina  matkustajat evakuoitiin ja palokunta saapui paikalle.
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/3...8-eebb36566e44

----------


## kalle.

SL.n Huittisten varikon pihassa näkyi loppuviikosta OB.com teipattu auto, kylkinumero pisti silmään ollen P141. Lisää Puolassa ajossa olleita sitten tulossa ilmeisesti

----------


## kiitokurre

> SL.n Huittisten varikon pihassa näkyi loppuviikosta OB.com teipattu auto, kylkinumero pisti silmään ollen P141. Lisää Puolassa ajossa olleita sitten tulossa ilmeisesti


Oli maaliskuulla Buslandilla laitettavana kuten neljä muutakin Puolasta tullutta.

----------


## tkp

Matkustaja väittää Ob:n kuljettajan käyneen tähän käsiksi. Tarinan todenperäisyyden kertoo tämä matkustajan lause. Varsinkin iltalehti tuntuu julkaisevan kaikki jutut mitä tälle tarjotaan sen kummemmin taustoja tutkimatta.

" En haluaisi mennä asiassa niin pitkälle, että tutkimme tapahtunutta mahdollisten valvontakameroiden kautta, hän selittää."

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/7...6-a2e55d1d6a49

----------


## kuukanko

OB F319:n keula meni pahasti lyttyyn kolarissa Hartolassa. Iltalehden uutinen

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pe 25.9.

JL 585 ajoi kierroksen linjaa C4 (klo 16.25 Jyväskylästä ja klo 19.25->19.50 Helsingistä), tässä se Lahdessa mielenkiintoisella kilvityksellä. Melko harvinaista herkkua tällä hetkellä nähdä C-vuoroilla joku muu auto kuin Astromega.

----------


## Salomaa

Kuljettaja käytti ajaessaan matkapuhelinta ja tablettia.

Iltalehti: _Onnibusin toimitusjohtaja Lauri Helke ei osaa sanoa, onko kyseinen tapaus yhtiön tiedossa. Hän toteaa yleisellä tasolla, että jos kuljettajan mobiililaitteen käyttö ajon aikana näkyy videolla, se on kiistatonta ja kuljettajalle annetaan kirjallinen varoitus.

 Sehän [kännykän tai tabletin käyttö ajon aikana] on tietysti meillä erittäin kiellettyä, Helke sanoo.

Yhtiön kuljettajat ovat ennenkin jääneet kiinni mobiililaitteen käytöstä ajon aikana.

 Ei tämä ole ainutkertaista, vaan on näin käynyt ennenkin, Helke sanoo._

----------


## nickr

Onnibusin F352 ajautui ojaan Porissa:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11732503

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onnibusin F352 ajautui ojaan Porissa:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11732503


Näyttää olleen Onnibus ojassa myös Hollolassa: https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000007735405.html

----------


## Salomaa

Yhtiö keskeyttää yhteydet useaan kaupunkiin sekä vähentää vuoroja tuntuvasti. 

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/2...4-3c938d9c6d68

Näillä reiteillä liikenne keskeytetään kokonaan:  

C3 Tampere-Vaasa

C6 Helsinki-Imatra

C8 Pori-Vaasa-Oulu

C9 Kuopio-Kajaani

C12 Tampere-Imatra

C13 Jyväskylä-Kokkola

C14 Helsinki-Savonlinna


 (lähde;  Iltalehti)

----------


## eemeli113

> (lähde;  Iltalehti)


Älä siteeraa tuollaista roskajulkaisua, kun olisi firmalla itselläänkin ollut oma tiedote:

https://www.onnibus.com/onnibus-supi...nsa-07-04-2021

Vaasa onkin jäämässä kokonaan ilman OnniBusin vuoroja. Liikenne on toki ollut minimissään jo koronan alkuajoista saakka.

----------


## rane

Minulle noissa uutisissa oli uutta se, että myös nuo Flex-vuorot ovat Onnibus.comin vuoroja.
Tähän asti olen ollut uskossa, että ne ovat noiden alueellisten yhtiöiden tuotantoa, joita markkinoidaan OnnibusFlex-brändillä.
No, kaikkea sitä oppii, kun vanhaksi elää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minulle noissa uutisissa oli uutta se, että myös nuo Flex-vuorot ovat Onnibus.comin vuoroja.


Ainakaan OnniBusin omassa tiedotteessa ei sanota niin, vaan siinä on erikseen jaettu vuorot OnniBus.com- ja OnniBus FLEX -reitteihin.

----------


## rane

Minäkin olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että nuo Flex-vuorot ovat paikallisten yhtiöiden vuoroja, mutta kirjoitin tuon vain lehden jutun vuoksi. 
Siinä kun sanotaan, että "Maanantaista 19.4. alkaen yhtiö leikkaa myös monien yksikerrosbusseilla ajettavien Onnibus Flex -reittien liikennettä."

----------


## kuukanko

> Minäkin olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että nuo Flex-vuorot ovat paikallisten yhtiöiden vuoroja, mutta kirjoitin tuon vain lehden jutun vuoksi. 
> Siinä kun sanotaan, että "Maanantaista 19.4. alkaen yhtiö leikkaa myös monien yksikerrosbusseilla ajettavien Onnibus Flex -reittien liikennettä."


Se voi sinänsä pitää paikkaansa. Vaikka Flex-vuorojen tuotannon hoitaakin paikalliset yhtiöt, niin vuorotarjonnan suunnittelu saatetaan hyvin hoitaa keskitetysti Onnibusin konttorilta.

----------


## Allison

> Se voi sinänsä pitää paikkaansa. Vaikka Flex-vuorojen tuotannon hoitaakin paikalliset yhtiöt, niin vuorotarjonnan suunnittelu saatetaan hyvin hoitaa keskitetysti Onnibusin konttorilta.


Näin on. OB.com vastaa myös FLEXin järjestämisestä, kuten paikallisliikenteen tilaajat.

----------


## Salomaa

> Älä siteeraa tuollaista roskajulkaisua, kun olisi firmalla itselläänkin ollut oma tiedote:
> 
> https://www.onnibus.com/onnibus-supi...nsa-07-04-2021
> 
> Vaasa onkin jäämässä kokonaan ilman OnniBusin vuoroja. Liikenne on toki ollut minimissään jo koronan alkuajoista saakka.


Oleellista on, pitääkö uutisen sisältämä tieto paikkaansa. Kyseisessä jutussa on linkki OnniBussin sivuille, joista sama tieto löytyy tarkemmin eriteltynä. En itse nähnyt tässä lähteessäni mitään ongelmaa tämän asian kohdalla.

----------


## Melamies

> Oleellista on, pitääkö uutisen sisältämä tieto paikkaansa. Kyseisessä jutussa on linkki OnniBussin sivuille, joista sama tieto löytyy tarkemmin eriteltynä. En itse nähnyt tässä lähteessäni mitään ongelmaa tämän asian kohdalla.


Niin. Olikohan ongelma IL:n kritiikki tiettyjä poliittisia ryhmiä kohtaan.

----------


## moxu

Ainakaan minun silmääni ei sattunut poliittinen moite. Uutisarvoa Onnibussin supistuksilla on varmasti kaikissa medioissa, painotuksista riippumatta.
Onnibus/Koiviston Auto on kieltämättä nykyään ainoa niin iso bussialan toimija Suomessa, että sen linjasupistukset ylittävät valtakunnallisen uutiskynnyksen.

Mutta kaiken varalta: olisi kiintoisaa tietää, mikä Koiviston Auto-yhtymän rakenne mahdollistaisi jonkun toiminnan säilymisen, jos konkurssi ajankohtaistuisi. Menisikö koko paketti nurin vai ovatko aputoiminimet/alueelliset liikennöitsijät niin itsenäisiä toimijoita, että joku niistä voisi jatkaa toimintaansa entiseen tapaan, vaikka itse Koiviston Auto kaatuisi?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mutta kaiken varalta: olisi kiintoisaa tietää, mikä Koiviston Auto-yhtymän rakenne mahdollistaisi jonkun toiminnan säilymisen, jos konkurssi ajankohtaistuisi. Menisikö koko paketti nurin vai ovatko aputoiminimet/alueelliset liikennöitsijät niin itsenäisiä toimijoita, että joku niistä voisi jatkaa toimintaansa entiseen tapaan, vaikka itse Koiviston Auto kaatuisi?


Kaikki konsernin yhtiöt ovat omia osakeyhtiöitään.

----------


## rane

Näin on. Kaikki liikenneyhtiöt ovat Metsäpietilä Oy:n tytäryhtiöitä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Niin. Olikohan ongelma IL:n kritiikki tiettyjä poliittisia ryhmiä kohtaan.


https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/2...4-3c938d9c6d68

En tuosta löydä poliittista kritiikkiä.

----------


## Melamies

> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/2...4-3c938d9c6d68
> 
> En tuosta löydä poliittista kritiikkiä.


Eihän sitä siinä olekaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:54 ----------




> Älä siteeraa tuollaista roskajulkaisua, kun olisi firmalla itselläänkin ollut oma tiedote:


Kysymys olikin siitä, miksi joku pitää yhtä Suomen johtavista uutismedioista roskajulkaisuna.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

*Rajuja hinnankorotuksia Onnibus Flex -lippujen hintoihin*

7.6. alkaneen aikataulukauden myötä OB näyttää korottaneen Flex-lippujen hintoja reippaalla kädellä. Omat havaintoni koskevat vain yhtä itse käyttämääni reittiä, mutta olisin melko yllättynyt, jos vain yhden reitin hintoja olisi muutettu.

Omalla kohdallani lipun minimihinta oli aiemmin vuorosta riippuen 12,90 tai 15,90. Uusi minimihinta näyttää olevan vuorosta riippumatta 19,90. Korotusta siis 25-54%.

Kun Flex-lippujen myynti OB-kaupassa alkoi runsaat kaksi vuotta sitten, minimihinta oli 9,70. Siitä on tultu ylös jo 105%. Melko vauhdikasta on inflaatio OB-paronien maassa.  :Wink: 

Hauskana yksityiskohtana voi huomata, että VR:n halvin säästölippu samalle välille on nyt OB Flexin halvinta hintaa halvempi. Liekö sitten ajatuksena, että punaisilla busseilla on jokin kilpailuetu, joka saa ihmiset käyttämään niitä, vaikka hinta olisi junaa kalliimpi.

----------


## samulih

Miten noi hinnat on muuten verrattavissa entisiin aikoihin samoilla linjoilla, aikaan ennen Onnia?

----------


## j-lu

Tämmönen "yhtä itse käyttämääni reittiä" herättää välittömästi epäilyksiä sonnan suoltamisesta, koska tällä palstalla on ollut paneteltu uusia bussiyrittäjiä törkeät määrät alusta saakka, ihan niistä ensimmäisistä Tampere-Pori vuoroista.

Eli: miksi ei voi nimetä sitä reittiä, jonka hinnoista kirjoittaa?

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Tämmönen "yhtä itse käyttämääni reittiä" herättää välittömästi epäilyksiä sonnan suoltamisesta, koska tällä palstalla on ollut paneteltu uusia bussiyrittäjiä törkeät määrät alusta saakka, ihan niistä ensimmäisistä Tampere-Pori vuoroista.
> 
> Eli: miksi ei voi nimetä sitä reittiä, jonka hinnoista kirjoittaa?


Kiitos ystävällisestä epäilyksestänne.  :Smile:  Yritän voittaa ujouteni ja paljastan, että itse käyttämäni reitti on Oulu-Siilinjärvi. Samat havainnot pätevät myös reittiin Oulu-Kuopio, koska Flex-hinnat ovat olleet samat molemmille väleille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:16 ----------




> Miten noi hinnat on muuten verrattavissa entisiin aikoihin samoilla linjoilla, aikaan ennen Onnia?


Wanhoina huonoina aikoina, ennen hintakilpailun alkua Matkahuollon taulukkotaksa ilman alennuksia oli n. 50. Hintakilpailun alettua ennen KA-Onnibus kauppaa KA alkoi tarjoamaan lippua edullisemmalla vakiotaksalla tasan 30. Vähän myöhemmin, mutta ennen Flex-aikaa tuli Matkahuollon kauppaan edullisempia ennakkolippuja, joiden halvin hinta oli 4. Tuota halvinta hintaa saattoi hyvinkin olla jotain 1 kpl / vuoro tms. Ainakaan itse en ihan noin halvalla ole koskaan päässyt.

Vielä siis ollaan hyvän matkaa vanhojen MH-taksojen alapuolella, mutta Flex-ajan alusta lähtien on kuitenkin korotustrendi ollut päällä.

----------


## Rehtori

Hintojen nosto on tässä vaiheessa varmaankin ihan fiksua. Korona on ajanut kilpailijat ahtaalle, eli hintakilpailuun ei ole muita kovin nopeasti lähdössä ja hinnoilla kannattaa vastata vasta kun kilpailua alkaa syntymään. Korona on vankentanut OnniBussin tilannetta ja sillä on käytännössä monilla väleillä monopoli. Näin markkinatalous toimii, kun kilpailu vähenee niin hintataso nousee. Tosin varmaan nyt ollaan selvästi terveemmällä pohjalla.

Katselin perjantaille hintoja. Helsingistä Tampereelle pääsee noin kympillä ja Kuopioon reilulla kolmella kympillä. Vaikuttaa varsin kohtuulliselta hintatasolta, mutta ei epäterveen halvalta.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Pieni lisäys vielä. Osana hinnankorotuspolitiikkaansa OB on myös 7.6.21 alkaen poistanut Flex-vuorojen opiskelija-alennuksen kokonaan.

Omien havaintojeni perusteella junissa matkustajamäärät ovat palanneet paljon lähemmäs korona-aikaa edeltävää tasoa kuin Flex-busseissa. Ehkäpä yksi syy on, että OB haluaa hinnoitteluohjauksella pitää ikävät opiskelijat pois busseista. VR kuitenkin näyttää myöntävän jopa säästölipusta 30% alennuksen.

Onneksi OB ei ole vielä poistanut huumorintajua. Tieto opiskelija-alennuksen poistosta löytyy tiedotteesta otsikolla "Uusia lisämahdollisuuksia OnniBus FLEXin palveluissamme".  :Laughing:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ehkä korona-aika palauttaa hinnoittelua hieman kuluja vastaavalle tasolle. Ihan järkevää.

----------


## samulih

Kiitos vastauksesta, kun en käytä niin ei mitään hajua mikä oli aiempi hintataso.

Näillä mennään, pumpataan tarpeeksi rahaa niin saadaan tie tyhjäksi ja nyt aletaan tehdä rahaa tai sitten korona-aika tai sitten jotain muuta.

----------


## TeeJii

Moikka,
Tiedustelisin, että mikä tällä hetkellä on Tampereen keskustasta ulospäin reitti, kun lähdetään Porin kautta Raumalle siis laiturista kello 16:10?

Sitten samalla toinen kysymys, että ensivuoden alusta, kun alkaa se Rauma-Huittinen-Tampere linja niin millaiset muutokset tulevat esimerkiksi Turku-Huittinen ja Turku-Rauma-Pori-Tampere-Pori-Rauma?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Moikka,
> Tiedustelisin, että mikä tällä hetkellä on Tampereen keskustasta ulospäin reitti, kun lähdetään Porin kautta Raumalle siis laiturista kello 16:10?
> 
> Sitten samalla toinen kysymys, että ensivuoden alusta, kun alkaa se Rauma-Huittinen-Tampere linja niin millaiset muutokset tulevat esimerkiksi Turku-Huittinen ja Turku-Rauma-Pori-Tampere-Pori-Rauma?


Tällaiset kysymykset kannattaa laittaa suoraan Onnibussille vaikka heidän verkkosivuilleen, mistä löytynee kohta kysymyksille. Tuleepa ainakin oikein ja vastaaja on ihminen, jolle maksetaan vastaamisesta.

----------


## rane

Sattumalta eksyin OB:n usein kysyttyihin, ja tällaiseen, jota insinöörin aivot eivät heti ymmärtäneet, eivät tosin ymmärrä vieläkään:

Voiko kyytiin nousta tai jäädä pois kyydistä millä tahansa pysäkillä matkan varrella?

Autojen kyytiin voi nousta tai poistua ainoastaan reitille merkityillä sekä verkkokaupamme antamien hakuehtojen mukaisten pysäkkien välillä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Sattumalta eksyin OB:n usein kysyttyihin, ja tällaiseen, jota insinöörin aivot eivät heti ymmärtäneet, eivät tosin ymmärrä vieläkään:
> 
> Voiko kyytiin nousta tai jäädä pois kyydistä millä tahansa pysäkillä matkan varrella?
> 
> Autojen kyytiin voi nousta tai poistua ainoastaan reitille merkityillä sekä verkkokaupamme antamien hakuehtojen mukaisten pysäkkien välillä.


Joo, hetken tartti pohtia. Oikeampi tai ainakin selvempi vastaus olisi ollut seuraava. 

"Kyytiin ei voi nousta tai jäädä pois kyydistä millä tahansa pysäkillä matkan varrella. Käytämme vain reitille merkittyjä pysäkkejä, jotka löytyvät verkkosivuiltamme (https://www.onnibus.com/pysakit#!/busstop ), sekä verkkokaupamme antamien hakuehtojen mukaisten pysäkkien välillä".

----------


## TeeJii

Kysymykseni pointti oli se, että remontin aikana asemalle käännyttiin omenahotellin kohdalta oikealle ja pois lähdettäessä kierrettiin keskustori ja sieltä yksisuuntaista (puutarhakatu?) pois.
Eli joko pikavuoroliikenne kulkee hämeentietä pitkin myös Pyynikin suuntaan?

----------


## kiitokurre

> Kysymykseni pointti oli se, että remontin aikana asemalle käännyttiin omenahotellin kohdalta oikealle ja pois lähdettäessä kierrettiin keskustori ja sieltä yksisuuntaista (puutarhakatu?) pois.
> Eli joko pikavuoroliikenne kulkee hämeentietä pitkin myös Pyynikin suuntaan?


Ainakaan F11 ei ole vielä pysäkkiä Koskipuistossa joten reitti saattaa hyvinkin mennä Tampereen valtatietä Ratinan sillan yli Hämeenpuistoon. Vuoden vaihteen jälkeen F11 ja F22 saavat pysäkin Koskipuistoon joten silloin päästellään Hämeenkatua.

----------


## tkp

Taitaa Hämeenkatu olla varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina huomattavasti nopeampi reitti. Mutta tosiaan kun ensimmäinen pysäkki on Pyynikintorilla niin reittivalinta sinne asti voi olla aika vapaa.

----------


## vaajy

OnniBus.comilla on rehellistä markkinointia. Auto mainostaa euron lippuja isosti.

Löytyi euron lippuja esim. Tampere - Hämeenlinna -välille helposti. ExpressBus mainostaa kahden euron tarkan tikettejä busseissa, joita ei ole vuosiin saanut.

Se, että kuinka kannattavia tuollaiset euron liput ovat, on sitten tietysti eri asia.

----------


## tlajunen

> OnniBus.comilla on rehellistä markkinointia. Auto mainostaa euron lippuja isosti.


Ei taida eurolla saada mitään, vaan lisäksi tulee ostotapahtumakohtaiset toimituskulut. Taisi aikoinaan olla puhettakin siitä, meneekö nuo euron mainokset tästä syystä ihan pykälien mukaan.

Eli rehellisyydestä voidaan olla useampaa mieltä myös Onnibusin kohdalla.

----------


## aulis

Onnibussiin voi ostaa vaikka kuinka monta lippua samalle kuitille, jolloin palvelumaksu veloitetaan vain yhden kerran. Matkahuollon verkkokaupasta taas saa ostetuksi kerrallaan vain yhden lipun  poikkeuksena paluumatka samalla reitillä, jolloin saa samalla palvelumaksulla toisenkin lipun. Onnibussin markkinoinnin näkisin tämän suuren eron takia ihan rehelliseksi, kun taas MH:lla/EB:llä olisi petrattavaa. Onnibus myös mainitsee tämän lisämaksun mainoksissaan ihan riittävän suurella kirjasinkoolla: +1 varausmaksu.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Itse asiassa Matkahuolto on poistanut verkkokaupastaan palvelumaksun. Onnibus näyttää tällä hetkellä hinnoittelevan niin, että lippu on Matkahuollon kaupassa 90 senttiä kalliimpi kuin OB:n omassa kaupassa. Palvelumaksun puuttuminen tarkoittaa, että yhden menolipun osto tulee 10 senttiä halvemmaksi MH:n kautta ostettuna. Jos lippuja ostaa enemmän, OB:n kautta on sitten hieman halvempaa.

Lisäksi on toteutettu sellainen uudistus, että Matkahuollon verkkokauppa näyttää nyt ottavan hintatiedot suoraan OB:n järjestelmästä, joten hinnat ovat aina synkronissa ko. kauppojen välillä. Aikemmin kannatti tarkistaa molemmat kaupat, kun toinen saattoi olla halvempi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Itse asiassa Matkahuolto on poistanut verkkokaupastaan palvelumaksun. Onnibus näyttää tällä hetkellä hinnoittelevan niin, että lippu on Matkahuollon kaupassa 90 senttiä kalliimpi kuin OB:n omassa kaupassa. Palvelumaksun puuttuminen tarkoittaa, että yhden menolipun osto tulee 10 senttiä halvemmaksi MH:n kautta ostettuna. Jos lippuja ostaa enemmän, OB:n kautta on sitten hieman halvempaa.


Minulle on tullut vaikutelma, että matkahuolto on lopettanut palvelumaksun erittelyn verkkokaupassaan ja lisää sen suoraan asiakashintaan. Ja että se samalla on laskenut sen 90 sentin hintaiseksi. Epäilemättä näin verkkokauppa myy paremmin, kun eritelty varausmaksu on psykologisesti epämiellyttävä ja saa helposti kuluttajan tsekkaamaan myös vaihtoehtoisia ostopaikkoja. Eikä sekään liene sattuma, että nyt matkahuollon kauppa on yleensä edullisempi kuin Onnibussin, vaikka itsessää 90 senttiä ei ole juuri sen vähemmän kuin yksi euro. Toisaalta tässä hinnoittelun läpinäkyvyys pienenee.

Ei ole iso asia, mutta omalta kannaltani maailma muuttui vähän huonompaan suuntaan: aivan kaiken kaupallinen läpiajattelu on epämiellyttävää. Itse arvostan insinöörisempää viestintää, missä enemmän korostuu selkeys ja havainnollisuus.

P. S. Näyttää siltä, että matkahuollon ottama komissio on nyt 80 senttiä.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Onnibus kyljellään Salossa: http://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava.p...12910d49955328

----------


## kuukanko

Ylen uutisessa näkyy kaatuneen bussin rekkari, VZC-563. Kyseessä on siis F363.

----------


## JT

Ja tämän perjantaisen Onnibusin Salon Piihovin "markkinointitempauksen kylkiäisinä" Onnibusin verkkosivuille on ilmestynyt uuden F1 Helsinki - Salo - Turku (-Naantali / Rauma) -reitin aikataulut ja myynti. Karkeasti pari vuoroparia päivässä ja Piihovin rampin sijaan ajetaan Salon linja-autoaseman kautta.

----------


## Melamies

> Ja tämän perjantaisen Onnibusin Salon Piihovin "markkinointitempauksen kylkiäisinä"


Tähän johtanut tapahtumaketju oli käytännössä täysin identtinen Espoossa Ikean pysäkillä (Turkuun päin) joulukuussa 2015 sattuneessa bussien liukastelussa. Silloin SatLin bussi törmäsi PL:n bussiin, eikä loukkaantumisilta vältytty.

Tuollaisissa paikoissa on tarve hidastaa voimakkaasti maantienopeudesta pysäkille, mutta huonot mahdollisuudet todeta moottoritieltä käsin tien kuntoa. Näkisin näissä olosuhteissa (lämpötila sahaa nollan mollemmin puolin) hyvänä ratkaisuna pysäkkiramppeihin suolauksen ja hiekoituksen. (eli todellakin molemmat.)

----------


## tkp

Onnibus on perunut vuoroja tänään "operatiivista syistä", mitä sitten lieneekään.

"Seuraavat vuoromme on jouduttu perumaan operatiivisista syistä:



C3 Tampere - Helsinki klo 18:00 
C3 Helsinki - Tampere klo 21:20 

C13 13.40 Kokkola-Jyväskylä osuus 
C13 18.15 Jyväskylä-Kokkola osuus 

C7 klo 18:35 Kotka-Helsinki

C7 klo 21:05 Helsinki-Kotka


C5 klo 08:30 Helsinki-Kuopio 
C5 klo 15:40 Kuopio-Helsinki 

C1 14.20 Turku-Helsinki
C1 18.15 Helsinki-Turku"

----------


## kalle.

Linja-auto suistui tieltä Sastamalassa

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12331570
https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...008637578.html
https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/kotim...008637657.html
Näytti olleen auto numero 84. Takalinjakilvessä luki "s" mutta kaipa tuo on ollut Tampereelta Raumalle/Turkuun vuoroa ajamassa.

----------


## killerpop

> Linja-auto suistui tieltä Sastamalassa
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12331570
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...008637578.html
> https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/kotim...008637657.html
> Näytti olleen auto numero 84. Takalinjakilvessä luki "s" mutta kaipa tuo on ollut Tampereelta Raumalle/Turkuun vuoroa ajamassa.


16:35 TampereRauma sopisi hyvin, itse havaitsin auton noin 16:50 aikaan Metson pysäkillä lähtövaikeuksissa Pirkankatua ylös.

----------


## tkp

Kestäviä koivuja, ja oikeassa paikassa

https://www.ksml.fi/paikalliset/4528118

----------


## Andelin

Hki-Lappeenranta C6 ja Hki-Kotka C7 näyttää muuttuvan kesällä 6.6 alkaen Onniflex-vuoroiksi M6/M7. Milläshän kalustolla näitä sitten ajetaan?

----------


## Miska

> Hki-Lappeenranta C6 ja Hki-Kotka C7 näyttää muuttuvan kesällä 6.6 alkaen Onniflex-vuoroiksi M6/M7. Milläshän kalustolla näitä sitten ajetaan?


Minä ymmärsin tuon niin, että 2-kerrosbusseilla ajettava liikenne on jatkossa Onnibus MEGA -nimellä, mistä tuo linjatunnuksen M-kirjain. Flex-vuorot puolestaan säilyisivät F-alkuisilla linjatunnuksilla.

----------


## Andelin

> Minä ymmärsin tuon niin, että 2-kerrosbusseilla ajettava liikenne on jatkossa Onnibus MEGA -nimellä, mistä tuo linjatunnuksen M-kirjain. Flex-vuorot puolestaan säilyisivät F-alkuisilla linjatunnuksilla.


 Ah okei, silleen.

----------


## Andelin

Koivisto siirtää kesäaikataulun myötä 6.6 Porvoo-Helsinki-pääreittinsä Onnibus Flex-tavaramerkin alle (nyt Porvoon Liikenne). Linjoista tulee F848, F861 ja F863.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Koivisto siirtää kesäaikataulun myötä 6.6 Porvoo-Helsinki-pääreittinsä Onnibus Flex-tavaramerkin alle (nyt Porvoon Liikenne). Linjoista tulee F848, F861 ja F863.


Miten HSL tuohon nykyiseen U848 reagoi? muuttamalla UF848, vai poistamalla kokonaan sen aikatauluista? https://hslfi.azureedge.net/globalas...f_01032022.pdf

----------


## Alf P.

Vai toimiikohan samalla tavalla kuin U346, jonka ainoat lähdöt ovat nykyään myös OnnibusFlexin F20-linjan vuoroja?

----------


## Andelin

Tuoko tämä Flex-konsepti sitten yleensä mukanaan uusia lipputuotteita ja hinnoittelua? Vai muuttuuko vain bussin väri linjalla?

----------


## tkp

Porvoon liikenne peruu ob flex-vuoroja kuljettajapulan takia

https://www.koivistonauto.fi/2022/08...-8-12-8-2022/?

----------


## Madmax

> Porvoon liikenne peruu ob flex-vuoroja kuljettajapulan takia
> 
> https://www.koivistonauto.fi/2022/08...-8-12-8-2022/?


Ja tuolta löytyy lisää peruttuja vuoroja 
https://www.onnibus.com/liikennetiedotteet 
ei anna oikein hyvää kuvaa kun perutaan 30 - 40 vuoroa päivässä

----------


## rane

> Ja tuolta löytyy lisää peruttuja vuoroja 
> https://www.onnibus.com/liikennetiedotteet 
> ei anna oikein hyvää kuvaa kun perutaan 30 - 40 vuoroa päivässä


Onhan se hienoa, kun nyt pääsisi halvalla, jos vuorot ajettaisiin. Toista se oli paroniaikaan, ei päässyt halvalla, mutta vuorot ajettiin.

----------


## VHi

> Onhan se hienoa, kun nyt pääsisi halvalla, jos vuorot ajettaisiin. Toista se oli paroniaikaan, ei päässyt halvalla, mutta vuorot ajettiin.


Luulisi noihin rahalla löytyvän kuljettajia muista firmoista ja peräti autojakin, jos niistä on puute. Vai onko kaikki liikenevät VR:n junankorvausajoissa  :Biggrin:

----------


## Andelin

Onko ollut puhetta, milloin Onnibus lähtee miettimään Megoille seuraajaa? Taitaa tulla mittariin kilometrejä aikalailla.

----------


## ana

> Onko ollut puhetta, milloin Onnibus lähtee miettimään Megoille seuraajaa? Taitaa tulla mittariin kilometrejä aikalailla.


Tuota olen miettinyt itsekin. Kalusto on kuitenkin melko tasaikäistä(14-16-mallisia) ja varmasti vanhimmilla on menty se 2 miljoonaa, ellei ylikin. Miten näissä ylipäätään tekniikkaa kestää kovia kilometrejä?  Tuollaiseen määrään autoja, kun aletaan tehdä koneremppaa yms, niin ei se ainakaan halpaa ole.

----------


## tkp

Ja veikkauksia kauan Onnibus jatkaa nykymuodossa...

"Lauri Helke jättää OnniBusin. Helke jatkaa uraansa raideliikenteen maailmassa: seuraavaksi hän aloittaa Fenniarailin toimitusjohtajana"

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5320776

----------


## vaajy

> Ja veikkauksia kauan Onnibus jatkaa nykymuodossa...
> 
> "Lauri Helke jättää OnniBusin. Helke jatkaa uraansa raideliikenteen maailmassa: seuraavaksi hän aloittaa Fenniarailin toimitusjohtajana"
> 
> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5320776


Saattaa olla hyvin tappiollinen yritys.

On saanut myös ExpressBus-liikennöitsijät ahtaalle. Siinäpähän menee, en jää kaipaamaan.

Samoin jos niiden Pirtil menisi Nysse-alueella, niin olisi vain metka juttu. Palattaisiin vanhaan ja hyvään laatuliikenteeseen.

Muutenkin, esim. matkalla Loimaalle ExpressBus oli halvempi (Väinö Paunu Oy) kuin OnniBus MEGA.
Myös matkahuollon tähdissä Väinö Paunu Oy:llä on 4,96 ja OnniBus.Comilla joku 4.16, joka sekin laski nyt tällä viikolla neljään tähteen.



Liput on minusta liian halpoja, nykyhinnoilla pitäisi kuljettaa bussilastillinen porukkaa, että edes jotenkin pärjää.

Ihan periaatteesta en suosi OnniBus.comia, jos ei ole pakko, ja maksan monesti esim. ExpressBussista vaikka olisi kalliimpikin.
Toivottavasti Paunu saisi vähän lisää vuoroja esim. Jyväskylään, niin lähden kyllä päiväreissulle ensi kesänä  :Smile:

----------


## Melamies

> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5320776


Surkea kirjoitus.

----------


## markus1979

> Liput on minusta liian halpoja, nykyhinnoilla pitäisi kuljettaa bussilastillinen porukkaa, että edes jotenkin pärjää.


Ottamatta nyt kantaa bussiliiketoiminnan kannattavuuteen, ei nuo mielestäni liian halpoja ole, VR kuljettaa pikaisen vilkaisun perusteella alkaen 5,90e ja siihen ei edes tule palvelumaksuja päälle. Pidän itse junaa mukavampana ja turvallisempana vaihtoehtona, joten en ainakaan enempää maksaisi bussilipusta mikäli aikatauluissa ei ole merkittävää eroa bussin hyväksi.

----------


## vaajy

> Ottamatta nyt kantaa bussiliiketoiminnan kannattavuuteen, ei nuo mielestäni liian halpoja ole, VR kuljettaa pikaisen vilkaisun perusteella alkaen 5,90e ja siihen ei edes tule palvelumaksuja päälle. Pidän itse junaa mukavampana ja turvallisempana vaihtoehtona, joten en ainakaan enempää maksaisi bussilipusta mikäli aikatauluissa ei ole merkittävää eroa bussin hyväksi.


Junassa hinta laski juurikin tuon bussikilpailun takia.

On mukava matkustaa, mutta pysäkkejä ei välttämättä ole joka välissä. Näin OnniBusin ja ExpressBusin kaltaisia toimijoita tarvitaan edelleen.
OnniBus on tosin sellainen yhtiö, jota en periaatteesta suosi, koska se kuorii kermat päältä ja ei koskaan käytä muita kuin eniten käytettyjä pikavuoropysäkkejä.

Moni vieläkin halvempia lippuja tarjonnut bussifirma onkin jo kaatunut, mikä kertoo sen olennaisen, etteivät muutaman euron liput voi olla kannattavia.
Valtion firmalla on taas monopoli ja paljon rahaa, joten 5,90 tarjouslippu tuskin on mitään uutta väleillä, joilta halutaan kuollettaa bussiliikenne.

Sinun tilanteessa menisin ihan kannatuksen ja protestin vuoksi bussilla, koska jos kaikki poistuvat busseista ja bussit sen mukana, ja juna on ainoa - niin siinä vaiheessa et niitä 5,90 euron hintoja näe.

----------


## ettäjaa

> OnniBus on tosin sellainen yhtiö, jota en periaatteesta suosi, koska se kuorii kermat päältä ja ei koskaan käytä muita kuin eniten käytettyjä pikavuoropysäkkejä.


Tässä en voisi olla enemmän samaa mieltä kanssasi. Muutenkin tämä on mielestäni yksi isoimmista ongelmista täysin markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä. Lähtökohtaisesti kermat kuoritaan päältä eikä mietitä sitä että 5min pidemmällä matka-ajalla saataisiin paljon isompi palvelualue kun pysähdyttäisiin tiheämmin. Esimerkiksi se että Helsinki-Kotka bussit ohittavat Loviisan on vain yksi iso vitsi, mutta tietysti asia on niin koska noinhan se on (juuri ja juuri) halvinta.

Ja nyt vielä Onnibus Flexin myötä moneen paikkaan pääsee vain ja ainoastaan Onnibussilla. Eikös se markkinaehtoisen liikenteen isoimman valtin pitäisi olla juuri se kilpailu. Mites tuo toimi jos yhdellä firmalla on käytännössä alueellinen monopoli?

----------


## markus1979

Siis markkinavetoinen liikenne pysähtyy tasan tarkkaan siellä missä markkina haluaa sen pysähtyvän. Ja muutenkin, mikäli liikenne jollain välillä jäisi yhdelle liikennöitsijälle ja hinnat sen jälkeen nousisivat, tulisi varmasti piakkoin paisunutta kakkua jakamaan joku uusi kilpailija. En olisi tästä siis huolissani.

Kokonaan toinen kysymys on tietysti se, miten joukkoliikenne saadaan hoidettua harvemmin asutuille alueille, mutta eiköhän esimerkin Loimaa ole tarpeeksi iso houkuttelemaan markkinalähtöistäkin liikennettä.

----------


## JT

> Ja nyt vielä Onnibus Flexin myötä moneen paikkaan pääsee vain ja ainoastaan Onnibussilla. Eikös se markkinaehtoisen liikenteen isoimman valtin pitäisi olla juuri se kilpailu. Mites tuo toimi jos yhdellä firmalla on käytännössä alueellinen monopoli?


Kilpailun muita linja-autoyrityksiä vastaan Onnibus on voittanut melkein 100-0. Totuus kuitenkin on se, että kaukobussiliikenne kilpailee myös yksityisautoilua, matkustajajunia ja pienessä määrin lentoliikennettä vastaan. Esim. Kotka-Helsinki -välillä bussi ei voi hirveän monta kertaa poiketa suorimmalta reitiltä, jotta kilpailukyky muihin kulkumuotoihin verrattuna säilyy.

----------


## MB1

> Kilpailun muita linja-autoyrityksiä vastaan Onnibus on voittanut melkein 100-0


juurikin näin. Ja näinhän sen veikattiinkin menevän. Helken lähtö ja jatkuva kuskipula pani miettimään miten capman tulee suhtautumaan pikavuoro- ja kaukoliikenteeseen ? Hehän kovasti vakuuttivat keskittyvän sähköiseen kilpailutettuun kaupunkiliikenteeseen. Muu liikenne voidaan toki myydä: kokonaisuutena tai osina. Uskon kuitenkin, että ne pidetään ainakin jonkin aikaa capmannin hallussa. Tommolan suvulle raskaat tulevat investoinnit ja lainan takaisin maksu kävivät varmaan ylivoimaiseksi? Täysin off-topic, mutta jonkinlaista, kaukaista analogiaa voi hakea kiuasvalmista HARVIAN ostosta. https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvia. Nähdäänkö kohta Koiviston auto konserni onnibusseineen pörssissä?

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Kilpailun muita linja-autoyrityksiä vastaan Onnibus on voittanut melkein 100-0. Totuus kuitenkin on se, että kaukobussiliikenne kilpailee myös yksityisautoilua, matkustajajunia ja pienessä määrin lentoliikennettä vastaan. Esim. Kotka-Helsinki -välillä bussi ei voi hirveän monta kertaa poiketa suorimmalta reitiltä, jotta kilpailukyky muihin kulkumuotoihin verrattuna säilyy.



Ja mietin myös sitä, että mikäli esim. Tampere-Helsinki välillä ei poiketa, kuin Hämeenlinnassa ja näin ollen ajoaika vähenee, niin toisiko se lisää matkustajia. En perusta tietoani faktaan mutta esim. Yksittäiseltä rampilta ei välttämättä tule montaakaan matkustajaa. Voitaisiinko kuitenkin ne rampeilta menetetyt matkustajat saada jo lähtöasemalta näillä järjestelyillä.

----------


## tkp

Tämän päivän aamulehdessä on haastateltu Lauri Helkeä joka mainostaa kuinka "Muistatko, kun VR:n junalippu Tampereelta Helsinkiin maksoi 35 euroa, mutta nyt pääsee saman välin yhdeksällä eurolla.

Ei ole yhdeksän euron lippuja näkynyt enää pitkiin aikoihin ja tälle päivälle ei tuo mainittu 35 edes riitä kaikkiin juniin

https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/art-2000009066421.html

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei ole yhdeksän euron lippuja näkynyt enää pitkiin aikoihin ja tälle päivälle ei tuo mainittu 35 edes riitä kaikkiin juniin


Helsinki - Tampere -välille on 8,90 euron lippuja pilvin pimein, kun etsii tarpeeksi kauaksi tulevaisuuteen (esim. 1.12.).

Toki nykyään on paljon loppuunmyytyjäkin junia, koska kuten VR on uutisoinut, VR:n matkustajamäärät ovat ennätyssuuria. Ihan viimeiset paikat juniin saattavat olla huippukalliita lippua yhdelle henkilölle hakiessa, jos junassa ei ole enää vapaana kuin esim. hyttejä.

----------


## j-lu

Nopeasti selaten tiistaille 27.9. löytyy ensimmäinen 8,90e lippu välille HKI-TRE, ja siitä eteenpäin säännöllisesti ja runsaasti ainakin viikon puolivälin päiville usealle vuorolle lippuja samaan hintaan. Toki reilulla kympillä pääsee jo ensi viikollakin.

Ei asiassa ole muuta epäselvää kuin nimim. tkp:n motiivi suoltaa soopaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei asiassa ole muuta epäselvää kuin nimim. tkp:n motiivi suoltaa soopaa.


Siinä kai ei ole mitään epäselvää, koska tkp edustaa kirjoittelunsa perusteella vanhan ajan bussiparoniajattelua, jossa VR on vihollinen numero 1 ja kilpailu sekä uudet tulokkaat markkinoille pahasta.

Jos palataan vähän aiheeseen, niin vanhan ajan bussiparonien ajathan on nyt viimeistään taputeltu. Kaukoliikenteessä VR on voittanut bussit lähes täysin, mutta koska junat ovat täysiä, riittää Onnibusseihin ja Onnibussin verkkokaupassa lippuja myyviin muihin busseihin matkustajia. Muihin kaukobusseihin ei sitten riitäkään.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Itse joudun kuitenkin menemään Tampereelle paikkurilla jos haluan päästä esim. Helsinkiin, joten on ihan sama menenkö rautatieasemalle vai linja-autoasemalle. Paunun autoissa voi olla sitä nostalgiaa (osan mielestä) mutta kallista, valittavana on Onnibus ja VR, niin itse valitsen mieluummin kyllä junan.

----------


## Salomaa

Leppävaarasta Turun Satamaan 6,40 eläkeläislippu ja aikuisten lippu alle kympin. Lippu tietenkin kannattaa ostaa heti kun on varma lähtöpäivästä

----------


## Sakke100

Onnibus ajaa junakorvausvuoroja Turun sataman ja Kupittaan rautatieaseman välillä johtuen Rantaradan pitkäaikaisista muutostöistä.

----------


## ultrix

> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5320776


Onko tässä vähän vedetty nyt mutkia suoriksi? 




> Muutama pisara on virrannut vettä Suomen vesistöissä sen jälkeen, kun Möttö ja Helke voittivat kaikkien yllätykseksi Tampereen ja Porin välisen reittiliikenteen kilpailutuksen joulukuussa 2011 ja ajoivat sen jälkeen yhden kuukauden ajan kahdestaan halpabussia kaupunkien välillä tammikuussa 2012.


vai onko multa mennyt jotain perustavanlaatuista ohi? Eikös Onnibussin alkuvaiheissa ollut kuitenkin kyse siitä, että Satakunnan Liikenteen sirrtymäajan liikennöintisopimus Tampereen ja Porin välillä päättyi 31.12.2011, ja Onnibus aloitti markkinaehtoisen reittiliikenteen liikennöinnin reitillä 1.1.2012. En ole kuullutkaan mistään kuukauden mittaisesta reittiliikenteen kilpailutuksesta, vaikka erityisesti alkuvaiheissa seurasin _erittäin_​ läheltä OB:n toimintaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Onko tässä vähän vedetty nyt mutkia suoriksi?


Kyllä on. Tuon toimittajan ammattitaito vertautuu bussinkuljettajaan, joka ajaa ekassa mutkassa ulos.

----------


## Salomaa

> Onnibus ajaa junakorvausvuoroja Turun sataman ja Kupittaan rautatieaseman välillä johtuen Rantaradan pitkäaikaisista muutostöistä.


Tuli testattua tuo aja Kupittaalta Satamaan ja päinvastoin. Kunhan Kupittaalla ensin löysi Joukahaisenkadun. Opastus korvausbusseihin olisi saanut olla selkeämpi. Olen Onnibussilla matkustanut mm MIkkeliin ja Naantaliin, mutta nyt olen kyllä sitä mieltä että noissa ahtaissa muovipenkeissä tuo 15 min olkoon maksimi Onnibussilla. Jos VR:lle ja oikeisiin  kangaspenkkisiiin linja-autoihin saa lippua, niin sitten vasta Onnibus.

----------


## vaajy

> Itse joudun kuitenkin menemään Tampereelle paikkurilla jos haluan päästä esim. Helsinkiin, joten on ihan sama menenkö rautatieasemalle vai linja-autoasemalle. Paunun autoissa voi olla sitä nostalgiaa (osan mielestä) mutta kallista, valittavana on Onnibus ja VR, niin itse valitsen mieluummin kyllä junan.


Väinö Paunu Oy ei ole kyllä kallis Helsinki - Tampere -välillä. Tietty jos kuljettajalta ostaa, niin se on 27 euroa.

Huomiseksi 7.11. aamuun Tampere l-a - Helsinki Kampissa noin 9.00:

VR-juna 21,00 euroa.
OnniBus.com 10,80 euroa.
Väinö Paunu Oy / ExpressBus 9,30 euroa.
Valkeakosken Liikenne Oy 9,90 euroa.
Länsilinjat Oy / ExpressBus 11,50 euroa.
AUTOLLA noin 25,20 euroa.

Väinö Paunu Oy:n perinteikkään tunnelmallinen kyyti on itse asiassa halvin  :Razz:

----------


## nickr

Tänään tapaninpäivänä on Onnibusilla peräti 41 vuoroa, jotka ajetaan jollain muulla kuin Onnibusin kaksikerroskalustolla. Varakalustoa on käytössä Satakunnan Liikenteeltä, Jyväskylän Liikenteeltä, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteeltä, Kuopion Liikenteeltä, Liikenne Vesmalta, Åbergin linjalta, Varkauden Matkamieheltä, Lehtimäen Liikenteeltä ja Imatran kyytibusseilta. Näistä toki neljä ensimmäistä kuuluu samaan konserniin kuin Onnibus. Ja oli siellä Paununkin nimi mainittu, mutta tästä olikin jo toisessa ketjussa puhuttu, että saattaa olla Satakunnan Liikenteen autoja, joiden väritystä ei ole vielä muutettu.

Esimerkiksi Tampere-Helsinki-välin 21:stä M3-vuorosta 16 ajetaan tänään jollain muulla kuin Onnibusin kaksikerrosbussilla. Onko Onnibussilla todella näin vähissä oma kalusto, vai mistä voi tällainen johtua?

----------


## vaajy

> Tänään tapaninpäivänä on Onnibusilla peräti 41 vuoroa, jotka ajetaan jollain muulla kuin Onnibusin kaksikerroskalustolla. Varakalustoa on käytössä Satakunnan Liikenteeltä, Jyväskylän Liikenteeltä, Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteeltä, Kuopion Liikenteeltä, Liikenne Vesmalta, Åbergin linjalta, Varkauden Matkamieheltä, Lehtimäen Liikenteeltä ja Imatran kyytibusseilta. Näistä toki neljä ensimmäistä kuuluu samaan konserniin kuin Onnibus. Ja oli siellä Paununkin nimi mainittu, mutta tästä olikin jo toisessa ketjussa puhuttu, että saattaa olla Satakunnan Liikenteen autoja, joiden väritystä ei ole vielä muutettu.
> 
> Esimerkiksi Tampere-Helsinki-välin 21:stä M3-vuorosta 16 ajetaan tänään jollain muulla kuin Onnibusin kaksikerrosbussilla. Onko Onnibussilla todella näin vähissä oma kalusto, vai mistä voi tällainen johtua?


Kiusallistahan tuo on.

Me tilattiin aikanaan OnniBus.comilta matkat Hämeenlinnaan ja satuttiin varaamaan paikat juuri kuljettajan takaa. Siellä ei toiminut sähköpistoke. Oli vaan joku jatkojohto, jossa jotain bussin laitteita kiinni mihin emme tohtineet koskea.

Kuljettaja sanoi, että jos ei toimi, niin voitte vaihtaa paikkaa. Onneksi ei ollut ruuhkavuoro. Asiakkailta kuulemma muutkin olivat asiasta sanoneet muiltakin penkeiltä.

OnniBus.com halvensi toki hintaa tulollaan, mutta kalustostaan se ei kyennyt pitämään kovinkaan hyvää huolta. Se on myös tappanut maaseudun joukkoliikenteen lähes täysin.

Luulisin, että noilla alk. 1 matkoilla ei hirveästi juhlita, ei varsinkaan nykytilanteessa kun inflaatio on jo kohtapuolin 10 prosenttia.

Turusta esimerkiksi kun menin kerran Loimaalle, niin valitsin ihan periaatteesta jonkun muun firman kuin OnniBus.com tai FLEX. Niitä oli: Väinö Paunu Oy ja Vuorisen Liikenne Oy.

Hinnassa ei ollut kovinkaan suurta ilmaa kilpailijaan nähden, mutta varsinkin Vuorisen liikenteen kuski sanoi, että noilla hinnoilla mitä ne nytkin veloittaa ei kateta edes joulupöytää firman pikkujouluissa henkilöstöeduksi.

No kalusto oli kuitenkin onneksi vähän parempaa kuin Onnibus-pikavuoroyrityksellä.

Näkisin, että hintoja on pakko nostaa, sillä mikään bussi ei kulje, ellei siinä ole yli 20 hlö - ei edes vaikka on Nettilippuja tuplaten. Jos taksi maksaa kaupungin sisällä sen 30 euroa, niin miten joku pikavuoro voi mennä useita eurolla?

Niiden hintarallin aloittanut johtajakin sopivasti karkasi ennen "pommia". Minä karsastin tuota punaista kyytiä jo silloin kun se tuli markkinoille, koska tiesin mihin se tulisi johtamaan. Ei noilla hinnoilla busseja hankita.

Pirtil tekee nyt ihan samat Nysse / Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteessä. En tiedä, ei ole täsmällistä eikä varsinkaan ammattimaista joukkoliikennettä, kun ei ole edes varakalustoa noilla. Vaan muiden yhtiöiden autot kiertävät reiteillä.

----------


## Salomaa

Ahtaita ovat Onnibussit ja penkit epämiellyttävää muovia. Polvitilaa saa lisää maksamalla. Kunnollisessa linja-autossa on kangaspenkit. Matkustusmukaavuudesta kannattaa maksaa hieman lisää.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Ahtaita ovat Onnibussit ja penkit epämiellyttävää muovia. Polvitilaa saa lisää maksamalla. Kunnollisessa linja-autossa on kangaspenkit. Matkustusmukaavuudesta kannattaa maksaa hieman lisää.


2 euron lisämaksulla sitä lisäjalkatilaa saa Onnibussissa matkan pituudesta riippumatta menee sitten Raumalle tai Rovaniemelle jopa 14 metriä (takapenkin keskipaikka) - ei pitäis ahdasmielisintäkään ahdistaa sillä jalkatilalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> 2 euron lisämaksulla sitä lisäjalkatilaa saa Onnibussissa matkan pituudesta riippumatta menee sitten Raumalle tai Rovaniemelle jopa 14 metriä (takapenkin keskipaikka) - ei pitäis ahdasmielisintäkään ahdistaa sillä jalkatilalla.


Ei saa, jos ne väljemmät paikat on jo viety.

Kuinka monta niitä väljempiä on lukumääräisesti ja suhteessa kokonaispaikkamäärään?

----------


## nickr

> Ei saa, jos ne väljemmät paikat on jo viety.
> 
> Kuinka monta niitä väljempiä on lukumääräisesti ja suhteessa kokonaispaikkamäärään?


Paikkoja on 90, joista paremman jalkatilan paikkoja on 11. Toki alakerrassa on kahdeksan pöytäpaikkaa, joten varmaan niissäkin on hyvin jalkatilaa jos kukaan ei istu vastapäätä. Itse kokeilin kerran paremman jalkatilan paikkaa, mutta tietämättömyyttäni varasin paikan 72, joka oli juuri portaiden takana, jolloin penkin edessä oli sellainen muoviseinä estämässä etten kaadu portaisiin. No tämän seinän alle en saanut jalkoja työnnettyä, joten siinä 90 asteen kulmassa oli polvet koko matkan ajan eikä paremmasta jalkatilasta ollut tietoakaan. Joten sanoisin että todellisuudessa paremman jalkatilan paikkoja on 9 + ne alakerran pöytäpaikat.

----------


## Rehtori

> 2 euron lisämaksulla sitä lisäjalkatilaa saa Onnibussissa matkan pituudesta riippumatta menee sitten Raumalle tai Rovaniemelle jopa 14 metriä (takapenkin keskipaikka) - ei pitäis ahdasmielisintäkään ahdistaa sillä jalkatilalla.


Mielestäni on asiakkaan aliarvioimista tehdä tarkoituksella näin ahtaita linja-autoja. Itse kokeilin Onnibussia kerran ja totesin että en sinne mahdu. Kuljen siksi junalla kun en käytä omaa autoa, jos se on mitenkään mahdollista. Toivottavasti uusi omistaja uusiessaan kalustoa huomioi yhtenä arvona mukavuuden, taitaa kohta olla jo aika uusia DD.tä.

----------


## Salomaa

> 2 euron lisämaksulla sitä lisäjalkatilaa saa Onnibussissa matkan pituudesta riippumatta menee sitten Raumalle tai Rovaniemelle jopa 14 metriä (takapenkin keskipaikka) - ei pitäis ahdasmielisintäkään ahdistaa sillä jalkatilalla.


Olen kokeillut lisämaksupaikkoja ja jalkatila niissä riittää minulle. Mutta penkki on leveyssuunnassa ahdas  ja muotoilu heikko sekä materiaali muovia.

----------


## JT

> Mielestäni on asiakkaan aliarvioimista tehdä tarkoituksella näin ahtaita linja-autoja. Itse kokeilin Onnibussia kerran ja totesin että en sinne mahdu. Kuljen siksi junalla kun en käytä omaa autoa, jos se on mitenkään mahdollista. Toivottavasti uusi omistaja uusiessaan kalustoa huomioi yhtenä arvona mukavuuden, taitaa kohta olla jo aika uusia DD.tä.


Se on liiketoimintaa ja markkinataloutta. En minäkään niissä penkeissä välttämättä kovin mielellään istu, mutta siitä huolimatta kuluttajat ovat vuosien saatossa valinneet Onnibussin. Liiketoiminta, joka aloitettiin nollasta ja jonka kaikki varteenotettavat kilpailijat ovat yksi toisensa perään kuihtuneet pois markkinoilta. Se, jolla on ahtaat penkit, on myös vahvin brändi ja sen kuluttajat ovat löytäneet, vaikka vaihtoehtoja on ollut tarjolla.

----------


## Allison

> Olen kokeillut lisämaksupaikkoja ja jalkatila niissä riittää minulle. Mutta penkki on leveyssuunnassa ahdas  ja muotoilu heikko sekä materiaali muovia.


Mihin perustuu väite materiaali muovia? Vielä kolme kuukautta sitten ollessani yhtiön palveluksessa, materiaali oli aitoa nahkaa. Mutta onko materiaali sittemmin vaihtunut?

----------


## hylje

Myös reittilentoliikenne aliarvioi matkustajiaan. Kaikkihan haluavat leveän, tilavan istuimen jossa voi vaikka mennä makuulle.

Tosiasiassa sardiinipurkkiosasto on lentokoneen tuottoisin osa ja yllämainittu business-luokka hädin tuskin kattaa omia kulujaan lipun hinnassa. Kun ensi kerran lentelet bisnesluokassa, muista kumartaa ja kiittää lentokoneen takaosaa kohti: he mahdollistavat sinunkin lentosi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tosiasiassa sardiinipurkkiosasto on lentokoneen tuottoisin osa ja yllämainittu business-luokka hädin tuskin kattaa omia kulujaan lipun hinnassa. Kun ensi kerran lentelet bisnesluokassa, muista kumartaa ja kiittää lentokoneen takaosaa kohti: he mahdollistavat sinunkin lentosi.


Ei nyt sentään. Nimenomaan bisnesluokka on se, mistä tili tehdään. Suurin tuotto per neliömetri. Turistiluokan alennusliput on "hiekkaa lattialla", samoin sellainen perinteinen kolmen luokan First Class ei ole enää tuottoisa, kun bisnesluokan penkit on kehittyneet niin valtavasti. Firstistähän on maailmalla aika laajalti luovuttukin.

Onnibussilla en ole koskaan matkustanut, enkä muista, milloin ylipäätään olisin viimeksi matkustanut Suomessa kaukobussilla. Mutta minusta vertaus lentoliikenteeseen on muuten osuva  kyllähän monet valittaa, että halpalennolla on epämukavat penkit, liian vähän jalkatilaa ja kaikki paitsi hymy maksaa erikseen, eikä sitä hymyä saa aina edes rahalla. Mutta jos Puolaan pääsee edestakaisin samalla hinnalla, jolla Höseli myy lipun Keravalle ja takaisin, niin ei siinä ole silloin myöskään lupa odottaa sen kummempia. Ja sekä Onnibussin että Ryanairin konsepti selkeästi toimii, kun väkeä riittää ja firmat pysyy pystyssä.

Mä matkustan pääosin perinteisillä lentoyhtiöillä ja olen nähnyt millaisessa alamäessä esimerkiksi Finnair on tässä uudessa maailmantilanteessa. Mutta mielelläni lennän myös Ryanairilla tai Wizzairilla, kun kohde, aikataulu ja hinta sitä puoltavat. Odotukset ovat silloin erilaiset, ja halpis vastaa halpiksen odotuksiin ihan hyvin.

----------


## j-lu

> Ei nyt sentään. Nimenomaan bisnesluokka on se, mistä tili tehdään. Suurin tuotto per neliömetri. Turistiluokan alennusliput on "hiekkaa lattialla",


Kyllä. Tästä todisteena on se, että lentoyhtiöt ovat yksi toisensa jälkeen luopuneet dynaamisesta hinnoittelusta, koska on kannattavampaa lentää tyhjiä jakkaroita kuin yrittää täyttää ne tarjouslippuja momondossa päivystävillä nurmijärviläisillä, joilla on lennoilla omat eväät mukana.

----------


## nickr

> Myös reittilentoliikenne aliarvioi matkustajiaan. Kaikkihan haluavat leveän, tilavan istuimen jossa voi vaikka mennä makuulle.
> 
> Tosiasiassa sardiinipurkkiosasto on lentokoneen tuottoisin osa ja yllämainittu business-luokka hädin tuskin kattaa omia kulujaan lipun hinnassa. Kun ensi kerran lentelet bisnesluokassa, muista kumartaa ja kiittää lentokoneen takaosaa kohti: he mahdollistavat sinunkin lentosi.


Menee nyt tosi offtopicin puolelle kun jatkan tästä, mutta nopean Google-haun perusteella business-luokassa matkustavista tulee huomattavasti enemmän tuottoja kuin turistiluokasta.

https://upgradedpoints.com/travel/ai...ses-explained/

En nyt jaksanut alkaa kääntämään, mutta jos skrollaatte alas kohtaan "Breakdown of the seating and cost", niin sieltä voi nähdä että kyseisen artikkelin esimerkkilennolla business-luokassa matkustavista saadaan kolminkertainen tuotto verrattuna turistiluokkaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mihin perustuu väite materiaali muovia? Vielä kolme kuukautta sitten ollessani yhtiön palveluksessa, materiaali oli aitoa nahkaa. Mutta onko materiaali sittemmin vaihtunut?


Myönnän että olin huolimaton, jos tiedät että se on nahkaa. Ihan samanlaisia ne kaikki ovat olleet, en usko  että vaihtunut. Ydinajatukseni jota haluan ilmaista että mieluummin istun kangaspenkeissä, joita on kaikilla muilla liikennöitsijöillä.  Pitkää matkaa istuttaessa se on miellyttävämpi ja hengittävämpi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Menee nyt tosi offtopicin puolelle kun jatkan tästä, mutta nopean Google-haun perusteella business-luokassa matkustavista tulee huomattavasti enemmän tuottoja kuin turistiluokasta.


Suosittelen kuitenkin ihan ensiksi googlettamaan mitä ironia on.

----------


## kallio843

> Se on liiketoimintaa ja markkinataloutta. En minäkään niissä penkeissä välttämättä kovin mielellään istu, mutta siitä huolimatta kuluttajat ovat vuosien saatossa valinneet Onnibussin. Liiketoiminta, joka aloitettiin nollasta ja jonka kaikki varteenotettavat kilpailijat ovat yksi toisensa perään kuihtuneet pois markkinoilta. Se, jolla on ahtaat penkit, on myös vahvin brändi ja sen kuluttajat ovat löytäneet, vaikka vaihtoehtoja on ollut tarjolla.


Se on juurikin näin. Semmonen ennen kaikki oli paremmin on vähän tekopyhää. On oikeasti nostettava hattua Helkelle, Mötölle ja kumppaneille mitä ovat saaneet aikaiseksi. Mikä ei estä ns vanhoja perinteisiä firmoja tekemästä samoin? Ostaa kakskerrosbusseja, iskee niihin 90 jakkaraa ja alkaa liikennöimään tunnin välein Helsingistä Turkuun. Se on markkinataloutta sekin sitten onko minkä yhtiön autossa eniten matkustajia.

----------


## JT

> Se on juurikin näin. Semmonen ennen kaikki oli paremmin on vähän tekopyhää.


Tietyt asiat ennen olivatkin paremmin. Aikaisemmin suoria bussiyhteyksiä pienemmille paikkakunnille ja kylille oli huomattavasti enemmän kuin tänä päivänä. Se toki oli tiedossa, että näin tuleekin tapahtumaan kun liikenne vapautettiin kilpailulle. Se viranomaisvetoinen toiminta, mitä on harrastettu markkinaehtoisen runkoliikenteen ulkopuolella onkin sitten ollut ihan hirvittävää katseltavaa. 

Sitä osaa, joka jää markkinaehtoisen liikenteen ulkopuolelle eli verorahoin hankittua ostoliikennettä ei ole osattu millään tavoin kytkeä järkevästi tämän markkinaehtoisen runkoliikenteen kylkeen. Tai jos jossakin tapauksessa on, niin lopputulos on äärimmäisen kankea. Se on sellaista epämääräistä ELY-sillisalaattia, jossa palvelun yleensä voittaa joku ns. nahkatakkimiehen isännöimä firma, joka tuo reitille kokovalkoisen hiukan ruostetta kukkivan pakun, jonka reitti-informaatio saatetaan vähän päivästä riippuen ilmaista A4-läpyskällä joko tuulilasin keskellä, vasemmassa yläkulmassa tai oikeassa alakulmassa.

Tämä meni vähän varsinaisesta otsikosta sivuun. Tilanne ei missään nimessä ole Onnibusin vika tai nahkatakkisen miehenkään syy, vaan kukin toimija on käyttänyt uusia tilanteita itselleen parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla hyväksi. Tuolla kentällä saa temmeltää kaikessa rauhassa kun viranomainen ei puutu ja niin kauan kunnes asioita aidosti ruvetaan kehittämään.

----------


## kuukanko

On kuitenkin ollut mielenkiintoista huomata, että mahdollisimman täyteen penkitettyihin busseihin perustuva Megabus-konsepti on eurooppalaisessa mittakaavassa hävinnyt väljempiin busseihin (mutta korkeampiin hintoihin) perustuvalle FlixBus-konseptille. Molemmille on kuitenkin yhteistä dynaaminen hinnoittelu ja lippujen muutos- ja peruutuskelvottomuus.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen Virossa käydessäni katsellut heidän Luksus-bussejaan, joissa ilmeisesti on kaikki mahdolliset härpäkkeet mistä matkustaja tykkää. Ovat bussitkin mahtipontisen näköisiä. Tai muuten näyttäviä. Siis eräänlainen Onnibussin vastakohta. Viron asiantuntijoiden mukaan suomessa ei tällaisia ole. 

Nyt voin olla väärässä , oikaiskaa tarvittaessa. Onko katsottu että tuollaisille ei täällä tarvetta. Vaikka meillähän on paljon tosipitkiä reittejä.

----------


## JT

> Olen Virossa käydessäni katsellut heidän Luksus-bussejaan, joissa ilmeisesti on kaikki mahdolliset härpäkkeet mistä matkustaja tykkää. Ovat bussitkin mahtipontisen näköisiä. Tai muuten näyttäviä. Siis eräänlainen Onnibussin vastakohta. Viron asiantuntijoiden mukaan suomessa ei tällaisia ole. 
> 
> Nyt voin olla väärässä , oikaiskaa tarvittaessa. Onko katsottu että tuollaisille ei täällä tarvetta. Vaikka meillähän on paljon tosipitkiä reittejä.


Tarkoitat varmaan LuxExpressiä. Operoi ne Suomessakin Helsingistä Pietariin, tosin Suomen sisäisiä matkoja niillä ei taida edelleenkään pystyä tekemään.

LuxExpress operoi koko Baltian alueella, jossa raideliikenteen taso on heikkoa tai olematonta. Se antaa sijaa erityyppisille bussituotekonsepteille, joissa mm. lähennellään raideliikenteelle tyypillistä matkustusmukavuutta. Baltiassa oletettavasti myös työvoiman hinta on alempi, mikä johtaa erityyppiseen kustannusrakenteeseen, jossa lopulta istumapaikkakohtainen kustannus on alempi. Tämä taas johtaa siihen, että kannattavuusraja saavutetaan vähemmillä matkustajamäärillä ts. tuotteen ei välttämättä tarvitse olla sillipurkki.

LuxExpress ei ole ainoa bussibrändi Virossa ja Baltiassa. Siellä on myös muita brändejä ja operaattoreita, joiden tuote on vähemmän pramea.

----------


## nickr

> Suosittelen kuitenkin ihan ensiksi googlettamaan mitä ironia on.


En tiennytkään että moderaattorin tehtäviin kuuluu tällaisten ivallisten viestien kirjoittelu. Hylkeen viestin ensimmäistä kappaletta lukuunottamatta ironia on minusta melko epäselvästi tulkittavissa, ja kuten huomasit, en ollut ainut jolta se meni ohi. Jostain syystä kuitenkin vastasit juuri minulle.

Joka tapauksessa, asia kiinnosti minua niin etsin siitä lisää tietoa ja ajattelin jakaa tietoa täällä. Miksi sen takia saan osakseni tuollaista piikittelyä? Eikö täällä ironisia viestejä saa kommentoida ollenkaan?

----------


## Allison

> Olen Virossa käydessäni katsellut heidän Luksus-bussejaan, joissa ilmeisesti on kaikki mahdolliset härpäkkeet mistä matkustaja tykkää. Ovat bussitkin mahtipontisen näköisiä. Tai muuten näyttäviä. Siis eräänlainen Onnibussin vastakohta. Viron asiantuntijoiden mukaan suomessa ei tällaisia ole. 
> 
> Nyt voin olla väärässä , oikaiskaa tarvittaessa. Onko katsottu että tuollaisille ei täällä tarvetta. Vaikka meillähän on paljon tosipitkiä reittejä.


Luksuskonsepti oli Sir Brianin lempilapsi, jota hän halusi edistää niin Stagecoachin hallituksen puheenjohtajana (MegaBus Gold) kuin yksityisissä yhtiöissä Puolassa ja Suomessa. Suomessa asia ei ehtinyt toteutua, kun ongelmat muualla ehtivät todentua. Suomessa ainoastaan ehdittiin kokeilla maksullista tarjoilua, joka erittäin tehokkaasta toteutuksesta huolimatta osoittautui raskaasti tappiolliseksi.

Lyhyesti selitettynä luksusbussi ei toimi Suomessa seuraavasta syystä:

Juna on lähes kaikilla pääyhteysväleillä nopeampi kulkumuoto ja sen vuorotarjonta on usein tiheää. Iso osa kuluttajista pitää junaa myös mukavampana, siis mukavampana kuin väljäkin bussi.

Junalipun hinta siis määrittää bussille kattohinnan, jonka alapuolella bussilipun hinnan tulee olla. Se, kuinka paljon, määrittyy matka-aikaerosta, joka vaihtelee reiteittäin. Helsinki-Kotka -reitti on yksi ääripää ja Tampere-Vaasa toinen ääripää.

Kun VR toteutti -kiitos meidän OnniBussin- suuren ja pysyvän hinnoittelu-uudistuksen kevättalvella 2016, laskivat junalippujen hinnat pysyvästi. Tampere-Helsinki oli aiemmin yli 30 euroa ja hinta tippui 10 eurolla 18..21..25 euroon.

Vastaavasti siis se hinta, minkä asiakas suostuu bussilipusta maksamaan, tippui. Esimerkkireitillä Tampere-Helsinki tuo hintataso tippui alle kymmeneen euroon.

Tuohon hintatasoon ei voi kannattavasti päästä ilman kaksikerrosbussia. Sillipurkin ja junan väliin ei jää tilaa hinta-alueelle, joka mahdollistaisi Lux Expressin tai Sir Brianin Goldin kaltaisen hienon bussituotteen. Sellaisen hinta nimittäin tulisi jo liian lähelle junan hintaa ja kuten kerroin, liian iso osa kuluttajista preferoi junaa joka tapauksessa yli luksusbussinkin. Markkinoille mahtuu siten vain se Astromegan 89 pax kaltainen tuote ja VR. OB Flexihän toimii juuri sellaisilla reiteillä, joissa juna ei hengitä niin raskaasti niskaan ja/tai ELY maksaa subventiota tyhjistä jakkaroista (siis siitä, että maaseudulla tyhjähkö M3-luokan ajoneuvo ylipäätään kulkee).

Flixin kirjavaa kalustoa selittää se, että siinä on haluttu mennä nahkatakkimiesten ehdoilla siltä osin, että nahkatakkimiehillä on sellaista kalustoa, kuin on sattunut olemaan. Sellaista Flix saa ajoon niiltä järjettömään pilkkahintaan ja se kompensoi tuota yllä kuvaamaani kuormamatematiikkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi sen takia saan osakseni tuollaista piikittelyä? Eikö täällä ironisia viestejä saa kommentoida ollenkaan?


Sait osaksesi piikittelyä, koska et hoksannut ironiaa ja vastasit viestiin kuin se olisi totta. Sama sattui toisellekin käyttäjälle, mutta sinä satuit kirjoittamaan jälkimmäisenä.

Ironisia viestejä saa tietysti kommentoida. Aina parempi, jos jo kommentissa paljastaa ironian.

----------


## nickr

> Sait osaksesi piikittelyä, koska et hoksannut ironiaa ja vastasit viestiin kuin se olisi totta.


Okei, selvä, no kysyn kuitenkin vielä yhden kysymyksen:

Miksi _ihmeessä_ koet että sinulla on oikeus tällaiseen käytökseen? Jos joku ei ymmärrä toisen viestiä heti tai ymmärtää sen väärin, niin sitten selvennetään, voi ihan helposti sanoa vaikka että "x:n viesti oli ironinen" tai "x taisi tarkoittaa että..." ilman että on epäkohtelias. Vai eikö foorumilla harjoitettava kohtelias kirjoitustapa koskekaan moderaattoria? Toimitkohan myös kasvotusten ihmisten kanssa näin, että jos joku ei ymmärrä jotain mitä sanot niin alat häntä ivaamaan? Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että ihan uskomattoman huonoa käytöstä.

----------


## canis lupus

> Okei, selvä, no kysyn kuitenkin vielä yhden kysymyksen:
> 
> Miksi _ihmeessä_ koet että sinulla on oikeus tällaiseen käytökseen?


Jos tollaisen viestin laittaisit minun keskustelupalstalle nakkaisin bännit samantien kyseenalaistamisesta. Kyllä ylläpitäjällä on oikeus asioihin mitä sulla tavallisena käyttäjänä ei ole. Tosiasia

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että ihan uskomattoman huonoa käytöstä.


Meillä selvästikin on erilaiset näkemykset siitä mikä on huonoa käytöstä ja mikä ei. Eduskunnan puhujanpöntöstäkin piikitellään vähän väliä ja some on siihen verrattuna vielä ihan oma lukunsa.

----------


## Jufo

Joukkoliikenneharrastus korreloi vahvasti aspergerin kanssa. Aspergerille on puolestaan ominaista ettei ymmärrä ironiaa vaan ottaa kaiken kirjaimellisesti, kuten se on kirjoitettu.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

Ei voi muuta, kuin ihmetellä, mikä mesta tämä foorumi on. Aikuiset hiekkalaatikolla. Samaa se on toki ollut BBS-ajoista asti. Hyvää jatkoa, jos omat ei riitä. Ylläpito voi poistaa tunnukseni, jollen itse löydä siihen keinoja. Morjestellaan, kun tavataan liikenteessä.

----------

